# The Shinobi World 2.0 - Main RP thread



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 4, 2008)

We're here to pick up whatever is going on in original SW. Don't start over, continue right away, wherever we are. But stick to the rules. 


Here's something you will have to stick to if you want to remain here. Otherwise, so long. 


1) I'm pretty sure you know what godmodding and powerplaying are if your planning to join. If you don't, go do some research about them, because I will neither answer any questions nor explain why your banned if you ever do that once in a lifetime. 




2) We will treat you with respect and appreciation, and we expect the exact same thing. So feel free to flame, curse, insult and humiliate. We are nice and we would still respect you, but you'll be out. 




3) Understand the way things work around here. Before doing either anything big or simply a fight, we plan and discuss in the OOC thread. Take good care of your own fight, and don't go astray with your plan. So go on and kill everybody with a big explosion, they will be just fine and ignore you, but the worse thing is they won't even say goodbye to your departure.




4) If your autohit or autokilled without your permission and feel displeased with that, tell us. If it's within your permission, or if you feel okay about it, then fine. If you autohit or autokill somebody, and if they say they're annoyed with that, you receive a warn. Do that again, and farewell. 




5) This may sound ridiculous, but I and the other GMs will decide if your kekkai genkai is allowed. No counters and no reasons. If you don't feel right about that, feel free to find another place where your OP can pass. 




6) IMPORTANT: If you can't think of anything to post as much as or more than 4 lines, then don't post and go think instead. Don't make people upset when they work so hard to reply to your post and get disappointed with yours. More than 5 times with this and we'll be forced to bid you goodbye.




7) This is a Naruto RP. No matter how original you are, you have to appreciate that fact. 

a) Use Japanese names, and keep offering Japanese names until you get accepted. You can always have English alias for your OC, however. 

b) You are a ninja, not a god. Gods were once fine, but a world is not enough for a god for everyone. Do things in a ninja's way. Also, stick to your set level, don't open five chakra gates without risking your life when you said your "not very very very strong".

c) Don't link the story to the Western comics, don't introduce Western or science-fiction-like culture here. We appreciate God, some of us believe in God, but don't bring him into a game. 




8) Have responsibility. Once you join, you're involved. So don't make us wait and vanish without saying anything. We're not patient enough to wait for more than a month without your announcement, and in that case, we're sorry, but we will forget your OC, and you'll become a stranger when you're back. 




9) In any case, be reasonable. Don't smirk and punch in the face of someone stronger than you with ease. Don't wake up and find your an invincible superhuman. If I see anything off limit, I will inform you, and in case you don't wanna co-operate, sorry, we did have fun when you were here. 




10) Kunoichirule and Caedus are also GMs. What they say weigh as much as what I say. In case one GM let you get away with something, but the other doesn't, listen to the harsher one, because any of the three can rule you out. 




That's it. Besides, be sure to read others' posts, or it will be inconvenient for you. You may hate this set of rules, and in turn hate me, but sorry, that's why I'm here. 

Have fun and enjoy your time here. As long as the rules are fine to you, you're important to us.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 4, 2008)

((Repost I presume you can post now))

"Yeah... I'd like that I have an idea for the resengan if I learn it successfuly. Although I dout it will a technique I can learn quickly."

"He will come after you eventully."A female ninja said holding a summoning scroll in the pam of her hand to Marxon.
"I plan on him finding me... The stronger he becomes the better, with each passing day his resolve and protection from his seal becomes weaker... the use of that technique reinfroced my theory meaning, are lord's reincarnation will soon come."
"Good i'm sick of standing around I want to kill something. By the way whats your theory and past with that boy?"
Marxon sighed and said, "He doesn't have one Chakra alone. He has two in total."
"I thought only ninja's with one of the tailed deamons in them ever had two chakras?"
"Thats why are plans are going well, to the Ninja in each village all the tailed beats are long gone so their is no way a person can have a second chakra, of course their is one clan thats a threat to this secert and thats one of The leaf villages clans... and one of his freinds seem to be a member of it so he's a considerable threat; but anyway to the point, he is carrying the chakra of a long forgotten deamon that is more of a myth to those who do know it."
"Wait? What kind of deamon?"
"A fiend..."
"You mean... your planning on bring about the end of this world and birth of a new one? Hell on earth?"
"Excatly in comparison the tailed beasts are worthless compared to him, if reincarnated within my little brother then no one would stand in his way and he'd be the defenition of death and evil."
"But he will kill you... Your insane..."
"Oh? Well i'm safe under his rule, I carry the blood of a fiend I gave my own soul up for power and to be spared when he is reincarnated..."
"A deal with the devil..."
"Excatly."
She threw him the scroll and said, "I got it... I had to go through alot of trouble to get it..."
"Dont worry it will be worth your time... now about that significant threat from the leaf village..."
"Wipe out their clan and entire blood line..."
"Indeed."
"I'm sure you wont fail..." Marxon said as she teleported away...


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2008)

"Th-thank you..."  Tereya said to Hikaru trying to give him a smile.

Ichijin looks around at the group.  "Right...let's get our stuff packed so we can get on the move.  The sooner we are done the better."  he says as he begins to walk toward the tents.

"H-hai..."  Tereya mumbles following him.  The rest of the group splits up for the moment as people gather their things for the mission ahead.

_"I'm sure everything will be fine..."_ Kiya says worrying about the group being sent.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ashe headed back to camp cleaned up. Soon after getting her, new and cleaned cloths on she sighs then walks around camp some. She was walking rather slowly. After awhile she runs into her friends, a sad smile on her face "Hey guys..." she said, as she waved rather pitifully.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2008)

Kiya scowls a bit "You okay Ashe?"  she asks her concerned that she seemed upset again.

Tora looks at her for a moment then shakes her head.  "We need you to go on a mission Ashe.  We need a group of you to set out to check on some land that seems a bit odd.  It might interfere with the expansion of the village..."  Tora gives her a grin.  "And, it would be nice if a couple of the Uchiha go...I believe Kenshin-san has been notified already..." she says waiting for Ashe's response.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2008)

Inka had started to wander a bit after gaining full control of her drowsy and sore body.  She was thinking about the demise of her rival as she was walking.  She sighs getting the realization of the fact that she and Tsuya will always match eachother.  She looks up for a few before lokking straight ahead again, seeing Tora talking to Ashe, "Hey what's up guys?" She asks pleasently.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 4, 2008)

"Where we heading off to?"Ryu asked Ichijin and slowly stoud up he walked over to him. (soz for one liner)


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 4, 2008)

After a few hours, gondara wakes up in his dome home((lol)) and walks outside looking to the sky. After a few minutes, he stops looking and walks off toward the main part of camp. After a while, he runs across his friends and sees ashe. He could not decide if he should go over or not. After a moment he begins to walk over, not knowing what he should say. When he walks up to them, he glances over all of them, his eyes landing on ashe. "Hmm? Whats wrong ashe?" He asked, worried.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

She looks to them and shakes her head and forces a smile "Nothing is wrong.... It's been awhile since i've done a mission". All her weapons were equipped and she looks to Gondy some "Gondy.." she suddenly hugs him, burring her face into his cloths. "Damn you..." she muttered.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 4, 2008)

The young Uchiha continued to listen the story to the elder Uchiha Jounin was telling him. Mistakes..advice, points of interested all continued to entertain the young shinobi. More and more that this event was starting to change at him. He wanted to be like his brother..a prodigy, an unmatched shinobi but he started to change his thoughts. Sure his brother was a master of the Sword but why use a sword..did prefer a certain weapon over it. With that..he began to picture a weapon that would make him standout amounst the Uchiha. Still..while while waiting for his assumed mission to begin..he wanted to learn more and the Uchiha Jounin seemingly had no problem with this share and tell.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 4, 2008)

He nearly gags out of supprised when she suddenly hugged him. After giving her a quick look, he gave a slight laugh and wrapped his arms around her, holding her close. "What did I do?" He asked, not knowing how to respond to what she said.

OOC: hey, ichirou....i would sudjest changing the rule about 4-5 lines to 4-5 sentences, that way it would be slightly easier ^_^


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

She pulls away and her eye twitches some. Sighing she turns back to the group and gives herself a tiny smile, while mumbling "You are always the same Gondy..." Her eyes trail over to Gondy, and then the rest of the group. Contemplating, Ashe leans against something and closes her eyes 'A peice of land?? That might corrupt the new town, we will call home one day??' she thinks and opens her eyes after a few minuets.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 4, 2008)

"Always the same? if i recall, i was really shy and reluctant to meet anyone....now im extremely outgoing.....how am i the same exactly?" he asked a little bit confused as to what she ment.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2008)

Kiya stops having not gotten very far before Ashe walked up.  "What exactly is going is this...is a piece of land not to far from here.  When they looked at the maps it looks a bit malformed.  So we need a group to head in that direction to see what is going on with it.  It isn't that far and you should be back in a few days..."

Tora laughs then to.  "Oh yeah..."  she says laughing and shaking her head.  "What she said!"  Tora says hooking her thumb in Kiya's direction then turns to Inka.  "Hey!  I need to talk to you too!"  she says to Inka then grins.  "I guess Kiya doesn't need to search you out!"

Kiya shakes her head and smiles.  "Thanks for making this easy on me!"  she says to Inka.

"Anyway...we have a mission that needs to be done.  Though we need you to stick around here.  Do you know of anybody that might be able to go?  It would be a great help!" Tora says looking at her.
___________________________________

"Ryu!  Glad to see you up and moving around."  Ichijin says to him.  "We have a mission to check out some land nearby.  Need people to go...If your willing I am sure you will be a welcom asset to the squad."  He says to his new friend.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2008)

She thinks for a few then says, "Well I think the b*tch wouldn't mind..." Then she sighs, "But I am not quite sure exactly where she is.  Though she could be back where I left her..." She says thinking a bit out loud.  "But probably wouldn't be a problem about a mission, acctually I think she would enjoy a formal mission." She says with a chuckle.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 4, 2008)

"Thanks.." Kenshin stated as he  bowed in respect for the elder Uchiha Jounin who was sitting on the large boulder under the base of the tree. He had learned some history but it was time that he focused on his history and see what type of mission he was going to be involved in. The Uchiha Jounin watch Kenshin walk away..it was interesting to see how would Kenshin eventually develop..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ashe blushes some, then hides behind Gondara. She didn't like to be embarrised like that. It is true that Gondara was able to, just like Ichirou, make her show her true emotions. She was....starting to like him like she had started to like Ichirou at first. The blush held as she leans on Gondara's back, listening to their conversation. Nothing about her and Gondara so far....just about the mission. The mission should be easy.. but you dont know what to expect now days.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 4, 2008)

Gondara gave Ashe a slightly weird look as she hid behind him, but it slowely turned to a smile when she leaned against him. When the smile had stopped growing, he slightly bowed his head and closed his eyes, going into semi-thought.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 4, 2008)

Ryu looks at him and said, "Eh sure why not? Just please take note that... since I dont have a katana or broad sword i'm not going to be as good as I usally would be in close combat if we do end up in combat for... whatever reason." He looked towards the group and thought to himself _I guess it's a good way to meet new people or see people fom my child hood_


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 4, 2008)

((Going to bed, cya guys tomarrow))


----------



## Caedus (Oct 4, 2008)

Kenshin continued to walk around the camp..usually nodding to other Uchiha Clan members around the camp doing their own business. The camp was quiet as usual as those who were wounded were being treated and their chances of survival were now much greater. The seniors and more notable leaders were still off on a mission on their own..most likely back at the remains of the village. The young Uchiha continued to look around and then turned his head to the left to see a group of people who were very familar..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2008)

"Can you go find her?  I know they want to get this mission started as soon as possible.  The information is very important..."  Tora says to Inka as Kiya stands nearby and nods.  

"Have her meet us here after gathering what supplies she may need for a few days..."  Kiya says to Inka as she turns to watch the others.

Tereya was just getting back from gathering her stuff and Kiya watched her carefully as a small smile graced her lips.  She could see the fear in her sister's eyes but she also could see just a little excitement.  "Don't worry...everything will be fine.  They will look out for you..."  Kiya said to her as she put an arm across her shoulders.

"Y-yes Ooneechan..."  Tereya said giving a small smile.
____________________________________

Ichijin looks at Ryu and nods.  "I am sure we can find you a sword if you feel more comfortable using one...."  he says thinking for a moment.  "In fact we will grab you one on our way out..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2008)

Inka looks at her and nods, "Right I will..." she says jogging off to find Tsuya.  "Well where is she...?" she says aloud to herself.  She gets to where Tsuya was and she stops right infront of her. 

"Well why are you back idiot?" Tsuya says questionally.  "Get up b*tch...You got a mission for once." Inka replies to her.  Tsuya stands up, "Alright let's go..." she says.  "Okay just follow me." Inka says running off to the spot with Tsuya on her heels.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 4, 2008)

His eyes snapped widen open, his body covered in sweat. He sat up, breathing heavily as he looked around trying to figure out on what just happened. The man who had been ill and stuck in bed for soo long, once more woke up. The pair of two Mangekyou Sharingan Eyes that haunted his dreams flashed in his mind as he shook his head.

"Relax.." The soft caring voice instantly giving the man relief. "Oh..its you.." The man slowly said as he lay back down, attempting to relax. "Have they...given up on me?" The man asked, opening one eye. 

"No..but in a sense..they'll all turning to Kenshin.." The woman smiled yet there was something wrong and it was obvious too both of them. "What about..Sasuke..?" The man slowly asked. The woman bit her lip, unsure what too say. The man ran his hand over his face and then a slight smirk slowly crept on his face. "Just..dont tell anybody Im awake.." The woman's face finally returned to a smile. The large Uchiha Tent soley shelted the great Uchiha leader..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 5, 2008)

Hikaru got his stuff together. "Gloves... Clothes... Scrolls... Soldier pills..." He said, looking over all of his things. He put a hand over the spot where the chakra seal was and took a deep breath. _Things will be fine... I hope..._ He thought. Hikaru felt Tensai sniffing around at his feet. He bent down to his knees to pet the dog. "Tensai, you are coming as well." He said and stood himself back up, putting Tensai on his shoulder.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryu nodded and looked at the seal on paper attached by a string of yarn around his wrist and as it burned briefly his first thoughts where; _I really cant keep using these kind of seals... I need to find one that's stronger or can cut how much chakra I can use at one time._
He looked back up and said, "It's not a requirement but I would prefer it."


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 5, 2008)

Yahiko gathered all his supplies, grabbing his sword last and strapping it to his side.

"Okay...Ready?" Kihei asks, waiting for him. Yahiko nods and Kihei senses out where the others are. He begins walking with Yahiko towards them.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

The crunching of grass can be heard as a young girl runs from three masked men. She jumps into a tree and continues leaping from tree to tree, swiftly. She jumps out of a tree branch and lands on the cool grass, breathing heavily as sweat rolls down her face. "Geez...what I do to deserve this?" Kimika shakes her head, tightening her fist, hearing the men get closer. "Oh well..looks like I only got one option to get rid of these losers." She licks her dry lips and gets in position to fight.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

The sounds of footsteps got closer and more audible as seconds went by. In his lying position Seta could somewhat tell those were rather of either a vicious chase or a cat-and-mouse game. 

_Bah... Who cares?_ He yawned and brought up his left leg on the other knee as he lay in a small tree branch aimed to the open meadow. He had been trying to seek an infeasible eternal sleep to forget about the disaster he was on the process to finally accept. 

One figure finally emerged from the thick constitution of the forest and landed on the verdant grass below. Despite his attempt to be a who-carer, Seta couldn't resist his curiosity to sit up and watch what would possibly happen next...


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika smirks at the three masked men as she takes a few steps back. "Three men against one little girl. Well...isn't that fair?" Heavy sarcasm can be heard in her voice. The men look at her while holing their kunais. "Step down, Deafu. You're wanted - "

Kimika rolls her eyes, interuppting, "For murder and being a runaway. I know. This isn't old news to me, bud." She glares at the men, feeling a cool breeze come up behind her. She finally takes a step forward and appears behind the three men. "Shadow Leaf Dance!" The men stay still as Kimika holds her hands. Their shadows look attached to her shadow and she smirks. "Like a rat in a trap..." Her eyes widen as clones pop. "Crap!" She leaps in a tree and look around for her real oppenents. 

_"Ok. I know this can't be good."_


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

"They should be electing the new Hokage..any ideas.." The strong, calm voice sounding through the darkness. A dark smirk on the hidden man's face as his large, muscular size remained unknown. The presence of the area was very odd, some dared people to enter yet they knew their curisoity would lead to their death. 

"I think you know the answer..to me its a rather obvious choice.." A second figure responding..his eyes slowly opening. The second figure remained seated on the chair, starting to move a bit as if he had just woken up from a little nap. A desk remained behind the figure..papers scattered out, nothing but information and other importants papers that mattered to the man. 

"Heh..perhaps we should say hello..what do you think?" The sound of the chuckling first figure continued to echo throughout the cave. The larger man looked down at the sitting, second figure. 

"Your scythe..-" The second figure did not finish as the sound of more chuckling echoed through the darkness. "Relax..its broken, but in the process I've developed a new weapon..something that can easily define me from the Maeda Clan of Iwagakure no Sato"

"You should relax and focus on your healing. You dont want to suffer pointless injuries.." The second figure kept his gaze on the floor..he was almost completely awake. 

"Come now..were healed, there's very few in the world who pose a problem to us. All were doing is just waiting for our next mission..besides..both of us are considered dead" The first man kept his smirk and laughed lowly a bit more before he began to walk away..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

Seta had been fully sitting on the branch, unexpectedly engrossed in the clash down there at the meadow. He had no idea who to support, all four of them seemed to be new comers in this forest. 

But while Konohagakure was on its process of reconstruction, sudden appearances like those could be suspicious. 

_But so what?_ Seta sighed and look up to the sky as his mind accidentally touched his own trouble. Seconds past, and his eyes absently directed down again to the girl standing alone fighting against the three masked men. 

_Should figure herself. One down under, one up high, and one hiding yards away._ He started to watch the area, curious of how this lone girl would defend herself against such ferocious opponents, who would be bound to overpower Seta if they ever countered him the way he was now.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika catches a flying needle from behind her and throws it back, followed by a dart. She jumps back and kicks off from a tree, landing in a tree branch a few feet away. She wipes her forehead with the back of her arm, looking around the area. She looks up, hearing a swift movement and throws a kunai at a black blur. A dead man falls to the ground, blood stinking up the area. She sighs in relief. "One down. Two to go." She flips out of the tree, waiting for her oppenents once more. Kimika looks up, and sees a dark figure. She bares her teeth, stepping back.

_"It's not one of those men. Who is that?"_


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

"Impressive." Seta mumbled to himself. Even if he never decided who to cheer and who to boo, three against one would actually never satisfy the 'three' if they did want some cheerings.

"Detecting physical appearance just by hearing from such a distance and finishing with an one-hit kill... Hmm... This person is someone to fear." As the girl spotted him, Seta started to smirk in amusement, temporarily forgetting about his unfortunacy.

"Don't waste time glaring at me. Watch your own back!" Seta shouted, already spotting another shinobi planning an attack for the girl from behind her back.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika's eyes widen slightly and she turns her head slightly, seeing a masked man run toward her. She jumps up and kicks his jaw, sending him back into a tree, knocking him out. "Heh..." She looks at the boy and smirks, "Thank you!" Kimika flips back into the shadows, not being able to be seen. A masked man jumps up from behind the boy, looking for Kimika. He jumps into the grass, looking around, until he's pulled into the ground. Kimika comes out from under the ground, glaring down at a man, holding a kunai. "Well...looks like my job's done."

"Let me out of this, Deafu!"

Kimika smirks at the man and pats his head playfully. "Not on your life." She kicks his head, hearing a pop in his neck. She moves away from the man and looks at the boy. A tired look can be seen in her eye, as well as a confused one. "Thanks for the advise. You pretty much saved my butt."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

"Thank yourself lady." Seta casually acknowledged that the fight had ended, and without a care, he took his legs upon to the branch again and started to lie down, his head on his hands. 

_Sounds like strange people just popped up these times._ He shook his head, trying to find some peace in a deep sleep again. _Haizz... Don't even know where to go next..._


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika rubs her shoulder then turns to walk away while picking up a few weapons. She looks back at the boy then shakes her head.

_"I guess it'd be best not to bother him."_

Kimika chews on her bottom lip then continues walking. She rubs her forehead again, feeling a little more sweat run down her face. "Oii..." She stops walking and sits down under a tree. She closes her eyes, feeling the shade cool her off. 

_"Strange guy."_


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

Seta had been squirming hard before he sat up and stroked his entire face with a hand. "Next time I'm gonna go sleeping underwater." He said almost cursing before taking out an apple and took a bite. "Long time no see my dear friend." The taste was pretty strange and to an extent, radical according to Seta's previous experience with apples. 

Anyway, he had been in shortage of this fruit for months, and he didn't figure out why he could survive without a bit from that. 

As he opened his eyes, the expression on his face turned purple... This turned out to be why the taste seemed so... radical.

There was a legion of maggots squirming inside the fresh fruit.

Then perhaps a half of the whole forest could hear Seta's grevious scream.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiya stands as she watches the group gathering back up.  _"Tereya should be safe among them...I shouldn't worry...."_ she thinks to herself as she looks down at her sister.

Tora stands grinning from ear to ear glad that she was able to put such a group together.  She sees Kenshin walking and she gives him a big wave hoping he will come over to the group so she can make sure if he is going or not.
_______________________________

Ichijin nods at Ryu.  "Right...tell me what you prefer and I will go aquire one while we are waiting for the others to return."  he states to him.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika wakes up instantly and rushes back to the boy. "The hell?!" She glares at him, holding up her fist. "Can you be any louder?!" Her left eye twitches and she slowly puts down her fist, closing her eyes and breathing through her flaring nostrils. 

_"Can I not have at least one day without any of this happening?!"_

She opens her eyes and looks at the boy. "What was with the yell? I was trying to sleep, Big Mouth." Kimika puts her hands on her hips, obviously annoyed.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

Kenshin paused as he saw Tora. For some reason she was waving..but he did not bother to question it. He just shrugged and proceeded to walk over..trying to end his boredom. Maybe she knew something that he didnt..

"I'm going for a walk..if they need me..I'm outside" His eyes now fully wide open. His entire face was covered by the darkness but there was something that gave him away. His two three tomoe crimision eyes piercing through the darkness. There was a slight chucke "Of course.." The first figure responded. Soon enough..the second figure stood up and disappeared in the darkness..deciding to take a little stretch in the woods..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

"Tphm...Phhm... Shi... Aye..." Seta knelt on the branch and tried with all his might to let out everything he had accidentally let in. His mouth seemed too busy with apple and maggots to pay attention to the girl's annoyance.  

He leaned against the tree, sticking his tongue out and raised an index finger so as to communicate with the stranger with any type of body language he could invent at that time. 

Of course, this effort seemed futile, since invention normally needed time to be acknowledged.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika lifts her eyebrow, seeming to calm down. "You gonna be sick?" She takes a step back. "If that's the case, don't look at me as the puke-bucket." 

_"Talk about odd. Maybe he ate something bad?"_

Kimika looks at the boy, her eyebrow still lifted. "What you eat last? You don't look too good right now."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe pokes her head out from behind Gondara, still blushing. "Hey Kenshin" she says, then gives another pitial wave, but the smile was real. She comes out from behind Gondara, seeing how they were talking of other things. Her eyes trail to Kenshin for a second, then look at the ground, showing a sad smile. Ashe's mind trails to her uncle. Did he feel the same way as all the others?? Many questions were in her mind, but they weren't important at the moment. The mission as the priority right?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2008)

The two get to the spot, "Haha!  Lost again!" Inka says to Tsuya with a grin.  "Oh shut that empty hole you call a mouth!" Tsuya replies but is chuckling.  

Inka laughs, "Well good luck on your mission!" she says patting Tsuya's back.  "How many times do I have to say, I don't want to be touched!" Tsuya says turning and back handing Inka.  

"Did you just slap me?....it was a b*tch slap at that...." Inka stands there stunned and Tsuya says, "Okay who do I need to speak to?" walking randomly, waiting for someone to answer.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 5, 2008)

Seta looked down to the ground where he dropped the crappy fruit and still with his tongue stuck out, pointed with a disgusted expression toward the random spot the apple could be at. 

He then raised both of his index finger and started to make them move in a wavy orbit, driving them back and forth, and at last pointed to his stuck-out tongue. 

Seta shrugged and shook his head, eyes glancing up in a rather 'I-quit' fashion. He wasn't sure if the person down there could understand.

As a mean of politeness, Seta nodded continuously to the girl gesturing her to move and take care of her own business... That was the first time Seta let a girl off without his signature tricky greetings, perhaps partially because of what she had displayed simply demonstrated that he would easily have his ass kicked if anything was out of manner.

Still, he guessed he would vow to stay away from apple... From now on.... Forever... 

 OOC: Sorry, gotta go now, won't be back for half a day I think. Have fun guys.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika becomes annoyed at this and rolls her eyes. She turns on her heel and walks away from the boy, tossing back her hair. "Whatever. I think you can handle this yourself. I got better places to be at."

She leaps in a tree a few feet away and continues leaping from tree to tree in swift movements. She purses her lips, thoughtfully, taking quick glances at the scenery, hoping that no one can hear her or see her. For all she knows, anyone can be after her. She growls at the thought and moves faster, this time, only looking ahead.

_"Geez..."_


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

Kenshin nodded towards Ashe and then looked at the group of people who assembled there. He looked around as he shrugged.."Well..?" The young Uchiha asked, curious. He wasnt sure what was going on but then again, this was relieving him out of his boredom. If he was lucky..they had information on the mission he was told about..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Tora grins at Kenshin.  "We have a mission that needs to go out.  It is checking some land out a ways that might interfere with the growth of the new village.  We are getting a squad together.  We feel..."  Tora fidgets a bit looking at him always intimidated by the Uchiha's.  "We feel it might be a good idea for a couple of your clan to go also...a sign of faith and uniting..."  she says grining at him.

Kiya turned as the pair of girls walked up and turned toward them.  She and Tereya look on in surprise as the one slapped Inka.  "Um...uh...hhhmm..."  Kiya says and chuckles shaking her head.  "Is this the one?"  she says to Inka as Tereya stands stunned.  "Good...I think people will be leaving soon...."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

Gondara watches as ashe comes out from behind him. He then noticed how she was acting. "Hmm..? Whats wrong Ashe? You look like somethings on your mind..." he asked, looking at her.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC - yeah...i'm gonna go too. i don't know where i can fit in the RP right now.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

"Well..Im not sure how many Uchiha are not occupied but I think I know two brothers who are free and pretty much wouldnt mind going on this little mission..would that be good enough?" Kenshin asked. The two brothers he reffered to were a few years older then him..twins..still either way, he felt pretty confident that whatever they ran into..wouldnt give them much trouble..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC:  Mai-If you want me to...I can bring you in...just let me know and I will think of something...

Tora nods.  "Okay...that will work.  We would like to get things moving as soon as possible.  Do you think they would be ready to go with in the hour?"  she asks him still fidgeting a bit.

Ichijin looks at Ryu and says.  "Come on...the armoury tent is that far from here.  We will get you a sword now while we are still waiting for everyone to get ready and to group up."  he says as he strides purposely toward the tent he mentioned.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

"Yea..I can go now and tell them" Kenshin offered. He knew exactly where to find them. Despite them being older..they did not act like it and were mostly focused on food but when things were important..they got serious as usual but the fact they acted so childish at times made them very confusing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2008)

Inka nods slowly then shakes her head violently, "Yes that is the b*tch." she says clucthing her left hand into a fist, "D*mn do I want to smack her right now..." she then says as there is a mark on her cheek from Tsuya's hand.  

Tsuya looks around, "Okay nobody's aknowladging me..." she says with a glare and comes storming back silently sulking.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryu gave a slight nod and followed him after him, his battle wounds still hurt but it was slowly going the pain or he was just learning to cope with it; he didn't get this badly wounded often, in-fact he couldn't remember the last time he was this badly hurt from a single jutsu.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Tora nods to Kenshin.  "Thank you Kenshin-san that would be very much appreciated..."  she says trying to sound as formal and authoritive as possible but coming off more like a child playing pretend.
_____________________________

Kiya shakes her head at the pair as Tereya continues to stare wide eyed.  "So you are?"  Kiya says to the girl.  "And are you ready to go?"  she asks her trying to distract them from each other.
_____________________________

Ichijin pulls back the tent flap and gestures inside.  "You should find a suitable weapon inside."  he states to Ryu.  "I will wait here while you are making your selection."


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 5, 2008)

Yahiko runs up to Kiya as he sees her. Kihei left him to do something else after a bit, needing to check on some things.

"I'm ready." He grins a bit. "When're we leaving?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryu nodded and walked into the tent, he quickly looked through the Katana's until he found one he liked and was comfortable with and came back out of the tent, he asked, "What is the mission excatly... if you dont mind me asking?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe smiles to Gondara "Its okay..." she looks to Kenshin and puts her hands behind her back, smiling. She had hoped that her uncle would be okay. Her mind wandered to Kensin, and the other Uchiha's but that quickly wipes from her mind. "Thank you Kensin....." she gives a sincere smile then nods, looking back to Gondara, but then looking away when she finds herself blushing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2008)

"Hentei, Tsuya.  And yes I am ready...didn't bring anything with me." Tsuya says glaring at Inka while she is glaring back.  "Is it even possible for you NOT to be ready?" Inka says rudely and sarcastically.  

"Well f*ck you too then..." Tsuya says.  "Well then go off on your mission acadamy student." Inka says.  "Well you never help with anything." Tsuya mocks.  "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT ABOUT!?" Inka yells.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

Gondara gave a slight smirk when he saw Ashe blushing, "Well....if you say so..." He said, continuing to smile.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC - i'm here and i'll just see what i can do for now. 

Kimika stops in a tree branch and sits down on it. Unfortunately for her, she didn't know it was a weak tree branch. It begins to crack. She looks down and mutters under her breath, "Fuck..." The tree branch finally breaks off the tree and Kimika falls to the ground, the tree branch landing on her back. She lets out a cry of pain then slowly gets on her hands and knees, weaken from the tree branch landing on her back. She slowly forces herself to her feet, wincing. "Well....that was just great." Kimika leans against a tree for support and sighs, closing her eyes.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 5, 2008)

Hikaru walked in the direction that he sensed Tereya's chakra. _Tereya... Is she even much of a kunoichi? I have never seen her fight... Will I have to protect her this whole mission?_ He wondered as he walked. Tensai nudged the side of Hikaru's face to let him know that things would go okay.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimika sences a strange presence then opens her eyes. She steps away from the tree, tightening her fists and letting some of her chakra lose.

_"Someone's coming. Will I have to fight again?"_

She grinds her teeth, becoming irritated. She flips into the tree, careful not to land on any rotting tree branches this time.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiya watches the two and chuckles.  "Nice...now there is two of them..."  she mumbles to herself with a shake of her head.

Tereya stands and watches them surprised at how Inka takes the girl.
_________________________________

Ichijin nods as Ryu comes out and they walk back to the group.  "We are suppose to check a piece of land not far from here.  It seems that on the map it shows up a bit strange and they want to make sure that it will not cause problems with the building of the new village."  he says as they walk back to the group.

OOC:  Okay sounds good XD  Let me know if you want someone to bring you into the camp XD


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryu nodded and said, "It's unlikly we'd end up fighting then right? Thats a good thing since I dont think I ould be much help with my wounds."Ryu stated even though it was stateing the ovberious.

The Ninja Maexon sent watched the group mainly watching Ryu's activitys.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC - my sis is annoying me. bbl.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe stays quiet, her eyes away from Gondara. She could feel his smirk watching her amusingly. Her eyes trail to the others, and listens to their conversations. Ashe grabs a band from her pocket and puts her hair up, well, puts the hair tie at the bottom. Her hair resembled Neji's but in girlish form, once again. Loose strands of long hair, but shorter than the rest were in front , near her face. These must have been her bangs. Ashe was , unnoticably on one foot, well most of the weight anyways.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2008)

"WE ARE NOTHING LIKE EACHOTHER!!!" They both yell at the same time, glaring at eachother after the fact and giving a silent stare down.  After many moments they give up and turn their backs to eachother and Inka storms away, leaving Tsuya there.  "The Idoit is even more of one than I remember..." Tsuya remarks turning to Kiya and Tereya.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 5, 2008)

Hikaru arrived by Tereya and the others. "Hey there..." He said with a wave and looked around. "What's going on?" He asked. "Having a bit of a fight?" He added, seeing Inka storm off. Tensai jumped down off his shoulder and sniffed around Tereya and Kiya.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

Kenshin smirked slightly at Tora before disappearing. It was rather funny of her to act the way she was. The young Uchiha paused..heading towards where most of the Uchiha tents were. "Yo Kenshin!" The sound of a young man's voice sounding off as Kenshin shook his head. Looks like he already found them..

Out from behind the camp, a Uchiha was holding a bowl of ramen, eating rather quickly. "Hey..hurry up and finish, your needed along with your brother" Kenshin stated.

"Oi, but seriously now..whats the problem" The second Uchiha appearing right behind Sasuke. 

"This was easier then I thought..anyways..just get yur asses together, were going on a mission and I want both of you to come along" Kenshin stated as he looked up at them.."But where, why" The first figure asked.

"Just pack up and lets go..we gotta do some recon or whatever..pull yourselves together" kenshin said as he looked at the first figure in the eye. There was some brief silence but it wasnt long till the first figure nodded. The second one shrugged. "Oi, we'll be back" And just like that..the two figures disappeared..most likely getting their stuff together. 

"Calling on Gouzu and Meizu..why did I bother.." Kenshin thought.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

After listening to their conversation for a bit, his eyes started to trail to Ashe, lossing contact with what was going on. He took one step up to Ashe's side and wrapped his arm around her shoulder, smiling at her.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe blushes and looks down, not moving. Her lips twitched as if she was about to smile. "Is this really the time Gondy??" she mumbles, trying ot get it to where only he was able to hear. Her hair covered most of her face, but could not cover the deep red blush that had made it's home on her cheeks. She seemed "Happy" and "content" at the moment, which was highly unsuaul.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

He gives a slight smirk. "I don't know....is it?" he said giving a slight chuckle as he continued to look at her. While he was looking at her, the wind was blowing his long red hair, almost rythmically.((damnit, can't think of anything else.....))


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Her eye twitches. "This isn't really a appropreite time...and our..friends are here.." she mumbles and pouts some, the red blush still staying on her cheeks. Her cheeks felt warm, which was unusual to her. How can Gondara make her this way?? Did she have feelings for him?? Ashe pushes those thoughts away, not believing them and looks down still, not bothering to move his hand. His arms were big compared to her shoulders, and arms.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

He smiles some. "I don't care if our friends are here. Besides, they aren't paying attention to us, their just talking about the mission...so does it really even matter?" He asked her with a bit of a playful voice.((god damn these 3 liners =_='))


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe blushes more "Your doing this on purpose Gondy.." she muttered. The blush still stayed, as if it had a permanent home on her cheeks. Her eyes trail away from him, her hair had moved , thanks to the wind, showing most of her face. Ashe tries to calm down by listening to the others talking. She hoped that they could not hear the conversation between the two.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiya sighs looking at Tsuya and thinks.  _"Glad we are seperating them...don't think the camp could handle having them together..."_ as Tereya watches her friend storm off in surprise not use to seeing her not respond to someone like that.  

Then she turns to Hikaru.  "N-not sure..."  she says with her normal around everyone stutter though she smiles warmly at him.

Kiya bends down and pets Tensai as she glances at Tsuya and shakes her head.  "Well...at least you will be able to help defend the team if need be..."  she says looking at her.

Tora finally laughs as she looks at Gondara and Ashe.  "Congratulations!  And don't worry, nobody cares about a little affection!"  she says grinning at the pair and pats her stomach slightly giving them a wink.  "Just be careful!"  she adds laughingly and turns to see who of the group was back and ready to go.

Ichijin smiles faintly at Ryu.  "Don't worry.  I don't think we will have any of that." he says then sighs slightly.  "No one left to fight..."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

"Maybe I am, maybe I'm not....." he said, toying with her for a moment. After he said that, he brough his hand up and brush her cheek a little as he continued to look at her with a smile on his face. He then looks over to tora and blushes a little, thinking it was a bit weird and random that she would say something like that. "Uhhhh...." was the only thing that came out of his mouth at the time.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe smirks and looks away "I told you...". She grins some then looks up, the blush gone. Ashe willingly let him keep his arm around her. She snickers "As if.." she replyed to Tora, blushing again, but only slightly. Her eyes trail to the forest "When are we leaving anyways?" she asks , wanting to get off the subject. Ashe felt safe and normal under his arm.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasnt long till Kenshin was spotted again with the two brothers. They were walking in a different manner. They were having their own little strut and bounce to their walk. The two brothers also kept aruging about pointless matters as the group of Uchiha were closing in. Kenshin was starting to regret on offering to bring the two. This mission could easily end in a disaster..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiya smiles at Yahiko.  "Shortly I would think..."  she says to the boy as she stands.

Tora sees Kenshin and the pair walking with him and smiles as she scans around her.  "Okay..."  she begins "Kenshin-san and the pair...Ashe, Tereya, Ichijin, Ryu, Yahiko, Hikaru, and Tsuya..."  she grins at the group pulling out a map and handing it to Ichijin.

Ichijin takes the map looking at it for a moment then puts it away.  

"This spot of land isn't to far.  See what you can find out.  The details are on the paper with the map.  Good luck!  We will see you when you get back!"  she says grinning at the group.

"Hai!"  Ichijin states.  "Let's go."  he says turning and heading out of the camp to the spot on the map.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 5, 2008)

Tensai jumped back onto Hikaru's shoulder. "Bye, all." He said and walked next to Ichijin. "Ichijin... If you get in my way... You will regret it." He whispered to him.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 5, 2008)

Yahiko nods, following them out. He keeps his sword firmly in his hand, a stance he learned to draw it from in a quick movement when needed. He keeps pace with Tereya, knowing her the most out of the group.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe runs quickly soon after the first person departed. She runs a few behind, but near Kenshin, and the brothers. Her hair blew behind her, looking as if wanting to escape it's bond: a hairtye. Ashe grins, excited about being on a mission, since she hadn't been on one in forever. Her eyes look forward, but it was noticable she was limping slightly.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiya smiles at Tereya as she gives a shakey smile and follows the group grateful that Yahiko is staying near her.  The pair give waves.  "Be careful!"  They both call as they watch the group leave.

Ichijin looks at Hikaru his eyes flat.  "How would I get in your way?"  he says with no emotion.  "Just stay out of mine and we will be fine."  he said dismissing him.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 5, 2008)

Gondara just stood and watched as his friends ran off on their mission. After a moment he decided he needed to relax and headed to the lake.
_~30 minutes later_
He arrives at the lake and takes off his top and jumps into the lake, relaxing, letting all the things around him, drift from his mind.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 5, 2008)

Yahiko waves back to them as he continues with Tereya. He glances around at the rest of the group, taking in each of them. He only knew about Hikaru and Tereya mostly...The others, he hadn't heard or seen much from.

"They'll be fine..." Kurama comments from behind Kiya. Kihei and Kurama had come back from what they were doing as the group was leaving.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

Ugh.." Kenshin thought. Just as soon as the group left for the mission..problems were occuring with a pointless problem from the two reknowed twin Uchiha brothers..

"No..what are you talking about..Asuka is hotter then Yukina" Gouzu stated. "No...Yukina is better!" Gouzu exact counterpart responded. The two continued to argue about which girl they was hotter and oddly enough..Kenshin found himself right in the middle of them.

"Just why the hell did I have to bring them along.." Kenshin thought. He couldnt tell if they were joking and trying to annoy the entire group or actually having another pointless debate. 

"Get it through your thick skull you ass..Asuka is more hotter then Yukina, Yukina is too quiet!" Gouzu said again. The two brothers continued to go back and forth, they faced each other as they moved at a swift speed yet they stayed near each other perfectly.

"You too..just..shut..up" Kenshin stated..he knew the others were most likely annoyed. The two girls they were referring too obviously were amoung the civilians that stayed with the Uchiha Clan after losing the Village..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2008)

Tereya kept glancing back at the three as they rushed forward trying to ignore them but unable to at the moment.  She finally gave a slight giggle as Kenshin snapped at the pair.

Ichijin on the other hand tried to block them out.  "I think they may die on this mission..."  he mumbles to himself irritatedly.
__________________________________________

Kiya and Tora both jumped slightly Kiya giving a light squeak as the pair came up behind them.  They were so worried about the group, though mostly Tereya, that they hadn't heard them come up behind them.  They whirled around then chuckled slightly both glancing in the direction the group had gone.  

"I am sure they will be fine..."  Kiya said trying to agree with Kurama as Tora nods slightly.  "So what what were you two up to?"  she asks giving them a smile.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 5, 2008)

"Checking on everyone...We had to tlak to Touya about something too..." Kurama says, glancing at Kihei. "Sore subject..."

"Bastard froze my arm..." Kihei comments, rubbing his arm as it hangs limply at his side. "Damn ice..."

"I told you to be careful about that reaction, taichou..." Kurama responds, sighing slightly.

"Yeah, well...didn't think he'd attack his own taichou...Geez..." Kihei sighs too, rubbing his arm more.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe was rather annoyed with the two brothers, but didn't speak out against their behavior. Her cousin had chosen them, so that had to be somewhat good. She wondered why they fought over every little detail, sheeh. Her eyes go back to the front as she speeds up a bit. A tiny hint of pain goes over her face but she quickly turned back to normal.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 5, 2008)

Kenshin closed his eyes in relief, just when he finally thought there would be peace. The brothers smirked and went at it again but this time..the two were working together against the young Uchiha who stopped them. Both of them eyed each other as they kept their smirk before settling their gaze towards Kenshin who realized something was going on.

"Oh..what's wrong little Kenshin, jealous that you dont have a woman for yourself" Gouzu asked. 

"Oi, sure they arent ours but I tellin ya now, their gonna be" The second brother responded, smirking. 

Kenshin kept his face forward, not responding to their taunts. "Oi, what's wrong? you put your brother to shame..he didnt do anything, stayed natural and.." The second brother then didnt finish as he looked at Kenshin, his bangs were covering his eyes and Gouzu gave his brother a stare, they had crossed a certain line..the best thing for them was to shut up and they did just that.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashe smirks some "Idoits..." after they had started again, then angered Kenshin. 'Not the shineyest Kunai in the pouch....' she thinks then chuckles some, starting to go some more. A few times, a red drop of liquid seeped out from her skin, her foot. Ashe still kept up with the others, then went o Kenshins spot, then lowerd/uppered her speed to his. She was thinking of why they would send so many shinobi to check out this one spot, it bothered her.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 6, 2008)

The starlight was contagious on the nightsky, and the cool fresh air of an autumn evening was filled with the melodious chirps of the joyous crickets. The grand group of ten shinobies had been consistently, but without a very fast pace, on their trip of expedition, nonchalantly enough to have abandoned the mobility of tree branches as a mean of transportation platforms so as to reach the wealthy soil covered in green leaves to stroll pleasantly, soon seeking a brief rest. 

In this time of the year in the mid-autumn, the monthly full moon was at its best, radiating a pleasant celestial light in a whole circle. 


___________________


Tiny X marks were filled out in a minor area within the blank circle of the New Hidden Leaf on the construction map. Otawa closely examined numerous sketches on his desk, depicting different aspects of the new village on reconstruction. Standing feet away leaning against the wall, the blue-haired, mummy-faced Hajima crossed his arms absently watching the new Hokage dedicated on his work.

"10 sent, and we only got hundreds. You don't think that was a big... redundancy do ya?" Hajima turned to the blank spot in front of him as he said. 

Otawa looked up rolling his eyes before returning to his exhausting paperwork. "What's the deal? Two days arriving and two days returning, if nothing stands in their way." 

"Oh, right. Nothing stands in their way. How about if there was?" Hajima rolled his visible eye and turned back to the Hokage. 

"Then we got 10 capable shinobies ready for anything." Otawa absently answered, still sticking his gaze on the confusing maps Hajima had handed in. 

"That's what I'm talking about." Hajima sighed. "Thought 5 was enough. They have an elite jounin among them." 

"Ichijin? Ah that's a good lad." Otawa chuckled, trying to drive the convo away. 

"And Hikaru, Ashe, Gouzu and Meizu... Aren't they all Jounins? Why so many? You wanna make them feel useless when sending them altogether for this... D-rank mission?" Hajima shrugged. 

"Your sure?" Otawa smiled and looked up. "What's the big deal then? To hell with it, we can still build our home without 10 of them... Besides, I trust Megumi, I believe she and Tora had their own reason to send so many."

"Doubt it. We're gonna see about that." Hajima sighed and looked up at the ceiling.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 6, 2008)

Ryu muttered, under his breath; "Such a large group for a simple mission... It's not like where on a S or A rank mission..." He raised his tone then asked out of curoisity, "Why we using so meny ninja for a mission this stright forward and simple?" Ryu thought to himself, _I should get to know the group better._

_Using such a large group of Ninja will be problematic if I end up being discovered or forced into combat with all of them... My best chance of targeting that Byakugan user would likly be when he's isolated or far from the group... Even then he will be a problem for me to take out._ The Ninja thought to herself, naturally keeping her Chakra surpressed so it was hard to be detected. _I'm best waiting until they get are alone or in a small group or I dout i'll win._


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2008)

Ichijin looked around as they moved through the undergrowth of the forest.  He had already sensed the presence watching them but he chose to stay quiet sure that he wasn't the only one that had.  He would wait and watch letting his Byakugan deactivate for the moment he decided it would be good to call for a rest since many were still recovering.  "This seems like a good spot.  Let us stop for a time."  he says as he entered a clearing.  There was a small stream of cool clear water running down the middle of it and the ground was soft with a coating of moss.  A perfect place for a goup of shinobi to rest for a while.

"H-hai..."  Tereya said as she slowed her pace and walked to the stream.  She knelt down and splashed some of the cool water on her face and drank a bit.  Ichijin kept watch leaning his back against a tree as he watched the others settle around the clearing.
__________________________________

Kiya looked at Kihei's arm.  "I am sorry to hear he is still being upset..." she said with a sigh.  "The only thing that will help him is time..."  she adds wrapping her arms around Kihei's waist and laying her head on his chest.

"Trust me...I can completely understand what he is going through..."  Tora says with a sigh as she puts her hands on her stomach.

Kiya looked at her sadly knowing the secret she held.  _"What do I say?  How do I tell her...I should check on them...."_ Kiya thinks of the pair laying in a tent somewhere deep in the camp.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 6, 2008)

Ryu stopped and looked at Ichijin, "Is their something wrong? You seem alittle too aware for a mission like this?" _Umm... Maybe he's abit uneasy about me being part of a mission when he hardly knows me at all._

_Their stopping eh? Maybe this would be a good time to prepare._She stopped and sat down on the branch of a tree and checked her pouch for what weapons she brought.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2008)

Ichijin turned his large Hyuuga eyes to Ryu as he crossed his arms and thought for a moment.  He looked around at the group seeing some sticking together and others sitting to the side alone their thoughts in directions that they only knew.  "It is a time of strife for Konoha.  We are at the weakest we have ever been.  For an enemy land this would be the perfect time to swoop down and try to take that which they have always seeked.  Now would be the worst time to let down our guard.  We must constantly be aware of our surroundings.  You are a good shinobi I am sure you understand what I mean."  he said to Ryu as he continued to scan the surrounding forest and those that accompanied him on the mission.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC: Post One hundred 


Kenshin as the group at last took a short break. Gouzu and Meizu thought about apologing but it wasnt their style, in fact it was Kenshin enough who walked over. The two looked at each other, unsure what to do. 

"Hey" Kenshin said, his natural facial expression had returned, he looked up at the two twin brothers. Wearing the casual Jounin outfit, their near almost complete indenticle apperances often would confuse other people. There was no wonder why the two often played pranks at the academy growing up. The two of course..also knew how each other thought could tell how each other are feeling. Nobody knew them more then themselves. 

"Oi, what you need?" Meizu asked, curious. "Nothing..listen..Im just curious about Uchiha Tekka, the Jounin I was talking too" Kenshin asked. 

"Ooh, he's a War Hero and known for his violent temper. We both find it funny how he scolds his kid but of course, he's a good man, why?" Gokuzu stated. This statement also earned another "Oi" from Meizu. 

Kenshin nodded before turning back to Ichijin and the others, curious to see how they were doing.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 6, 2008)

"I can understand that but I dont really consider every village to be a threat... Surely the sand village isn't? We've helped each other in the past and considering their pritty strong it might make other villages think twice."Ryu said he sat down besides Ichijin and added, "Have you ever made a promise to someone before?"


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 6, 2008)

Kihei sighs slightly, putting his arms around Kiya and glancing at Tora.

"Yeah...Just didn't expect him to attack us over it..." He doesn't say anything about Dante, having known about it from Yahiko and sensing Dante inside hte camp...but he figures that Kiya isn't telling her for a reason so he keeps quiet about it as well.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 6, 2008)

Hikaru let Tensai off his shoulder, who walked over to the water and started to drink. Hikaru looked around. "I hope these people are decent shinobi..." He said. "I don't want to have to protect everyone..." He continued to mumble to himself. He looked at the chakra seal that was placed on him. "The dark chakra... It made me feel powerful and weak at the same time..." He mumbled, his hand on the seal.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 6, 2008)

Yahiko glares slightly in Hikaru's direction, having heard him easily. He was sending chakra into each of his senses to improve them. He readjusts his sword at his side and slips one hand into his pocket, turning back to the path ahead of them. He speaks without looking at Hikaru.

"Don't try to act tough. I heard you were pretty weak as it was..."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2008)

Ichijin looks at him for a moment considering what he said.  "At this point, I would put nothing past the countries that stand at full strength.  Suna has no idea what has happened here at this point.  Do you think that dictator continued the alliance?  Or if he did, do you think they would sympathize with us now?  We, at this point, are completely on our own.  At least from my point of view."  He says his eyes unreadable.

He then considers Ryu's question.  "I have made promises before.  I have been able to keep most of them.  But, some, unfortunatly had to be broken.  It could have been circumstances or the promise itself.  Why do you ask?"  he says glancing at Ryu for a moment then once again scanning the shinobi in the group.  _"Discord has already started..."_ he thinks as he waits for Ryu's answer.
_____________________________________

Tora sighs and nods glancing at Kiya and Kihei almost envious of what they have together.  "You should understand...people take grief differently."  she says thinking for a moment.  "There were times...that I wanted to kill someone.  It didn't matter who...it wouldn't matter if they made me angry.  In fact...when they went to find Ichirou, I almost told Vergil-sempei to rip him limb from limb..."  she scratches the back of her head sheepishly having admitted her feelings.

Kiya closed her eyes tightly while she squeezed Kihei a little closer.  As her emotions warred inside her head trying to keep her secret shut away for the moment.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 6, 2008)

"Didnt Kenpachi eventually intend on invading Suna..what if he already did.." Kenshin thought, listening in to the conversation. Gouzu and Meizu were off in the woods, doing something. Maybe they were going to play a trick or doing something productive. It did not matter..it was still peaceful and quiet in the area. The young Uchiha signed, closing his eyes to think about what he had learned from the Uchiha Jounin..War really was a complicated thing.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 6, 2008)

Ryu turned his attention to his hand and said, "I made a promise when I was a child to an freind, that i'd become a the greatest swordsmen but so far, I havn't came close... even Marxon as powerful as he is he cant eat the 'greatest' swordsmen in an one on one duel so if I cant beat him... then i'll never forfill my promise. Personally, I think a promise is something you should never brake or give up on."


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 6, 2008)

"Its understandable..." Kihei smiles a bit sadly before he continues. "Killing Ichirou wouldn't ease the grief...It can temporarily, but it wont' fade away..." He sighs then. "I know from my brother...I've never felt satisfaction over killing him for what he did to our family...I felt better when I killed him...but the grief never left...It was actually worse from the fact that I had to kill him for it..." He shakes his head slightly. "Its probably for the best that Ichirou didn't die...as bad as that sounds...It might've made you feel better, but it wouldn't have lasted..."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2008)

"Hhmm..."  Ichijin thinks for a moment his hand rubbing his chin.  He bends his legs up stretching his arms out across his knees.  "Promises....aren't always as cut and dry as some seem to think they are..."  he says after a moment.  "In your case I can see your dilemma.  I have watched you with your sword and I can say that your swordmanship is remarkable.  You are still young though and have many years in front of you to become that which you seek.  Do not compare yourself to others though, just continue to strive to make yourself better and you will see that promise fulfilled.  There are those amongst us that would be more than willing to help you along the way.  But, remember promises can be sticky things.  Sometimes there are unforseen circumstances that will cause a promise to go unfulfilled..."  Ichijin says thinking of those promises he wasn't able to keep.
____________________________

Tora chuckled.  "You missed my point.  I wanted to badly.  But, I knew it wouldn't make the pain go away.  It wouldn't bring Dante-kun back.  It just be the loss of someone else I cared about.  Everyone deals with grief differently.  He will be fine with time..."  she says with a sigh and shakey smile.  Her own grief returning.

Kiya sighs as she buries her face into Kihei chest.  Saddened over her own decision to keep Dante a secret for the moment but she admits to herself.  _"She has grown so much..."_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashe was sitting donw against a tree, wrapping some cloth around her ankle. Sighing, she keeps a hold on her fan as she looks down at her lap. Her eyes covered her face, which would show sadness if it was not covered. She brings her knees up and hugs them, keeping her fan close by, at a close range, so she could at least do some sort of uppercut. Her eyes closer and her loose bangs blow into the wind some. Her tatoo showed for once, the summoning one on her arm, which resembled Orochimaru's. She didn't bother to wrap it up for the most part, it wasn't a big deal at the moment...the important thing was the mission. Plus...she ran out of bandages....


----------



## Caedus (Oct 6, 2008)

Kenshin sat there on the ground..staring at the kunai he was twirling around his finger. He seemingly focused on the kunai alone and ignored all else around him as he continued to rapidly twirl the kunai in his finger. His mind was lost in thought, his mind filled with questions. Soon he began to question why he thought about all of these questions..all thought, no action. 

Gouzu and Meizu were returning back from the woods, pushing each other around and starting to joke about as they could be heard as they were returning. Kenshin didnt mind at all. Soon enough they would be back on the move..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashe stays still, as if lifeless. Her hair moved out of her closed eyes and they were black under the eyes a bit. Ashe coughs some, buy ignores it then continues to think. Her cousin, uncle aunt, family, as well as this mission. Her hair rests once again in front of her eyes, her bangs anyways. Ashe's body went still again and she twitches her finger some. Her mind wondered to Ichirou....then to Gondara.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 6, 2008)

Hikaru chuckled and turned to Yahiko. "Who told you that?" He asked. "I'll have you know that I just recently won a battle against the Akatsuki member, Lotus." He added. "He was a pretty good opponent... But I held my own pretty well." He explained. His dog jumped back onto his shoulder. "So... Yahiko... Do not underestimate me. I may not have strength as far as Taijutsu goes... But I have strengths of my own."


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 6, 2008)

Yahiko laughs at that.

"You didn't win. You survived, proof enough of your strength. BUt you act as if none here can match that." He grins slightly. "I fought my own Akatsuki member...Granted, I wasn't alone...but we managed to _kill_ him. Can you say the same for Lotus?"

--

"I'm sure he will be...Still doesn't stop me from worrying..." Kihei holds Kiya a bit tighter, letting her bury her head in his chest as he speaks. "We knew it'd be hard on him..." He sighs slightly. "But still...Its just that he doesn't let anyone help him..."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the many Hyuuga's strode purposefully through the camp.  He had his hand resting lightly on the back of a boys a neck as he walked beside him.  The wind blew slightly as headed in the direction of the people he wanted to see.  "They shouldn't be that far..."  he said quietly as he saw the small group up ahead.

"Commander!"  He said sharply as he neared the group.  "We have found one survivor amongst the ruins of the village."  he states pushing the boy forward.

Kiya turns away as Tora asesses the boy standing in front of her.  Tora looks him in the eyes.  "Are you a shinobi?"  she asks him.  "What is your name and story..."  she says as Kiya steps up next him.  The girls both smile sweetly at him waiting for his answer.

OOC:  There you go True...jump on in.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC : Eh, I'm tired, it'll take me awhile to post at this time.

Imatsu looks towards the girls, only smiling slightly. His hair was brown and gray from the dirt and dust of the remains of his village. Scrapes scattered across his body and his clothes were old and ripped. He finally spoke, but with a soft voice.
"I am Imatsu Akamari," he paused, "I was training at the academy at my village, I was never officially granted the rank of Genin due to the village being destroyed, but ever since that day, I've been practicing and practicing on my jutsus."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2008)

"Imatsu?"  Tora says then grins at him her playful nature coming through.  "Well, Welcome to the new Konoha!"  She says gesturing to the tents and the building that are forming.  "We don't have an academy right now but I am sure we can set you up with a sensei." she says giving him a smile.

Kiya chuckled a bit.  "Excuse our commander she forgets herself sometimes.  I am Kiya and this is Tora.  These two..."  she says gesturing to the two guys near them.  She points to the red head first then the other.  "Is Kurama-san and the Raikage..." she says with a slight smirk.  "And...learning comes later.  Why don't we get you a hot meal, a change of clothes, and a place to sleep.  Then you can show us what you know and we can see who the best sensei would be.  Sounds good I hope..."  she says sweetly gesturing for him to follow the two girls.  

Kiya looks at Kihei and Kurama.  "We will see you guys in a bit.  Once we get him settled."  she says as they walk to the mess tent.  "Do you have any questions or anything?"  she asks Imatsu.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 6, 2008)

Imatsu simply shook his head. He hasn't seen anyone in such a long time, he felt overjoyed but at the same time burdened. Imatsu starts to follow the two girls, trying to wipe off any dirt on his face. He didn't want the first people he sees in awhile to think he was a slob.
"Well, I might have a few questions." He stopped messing with his face. "This village, it looks recently built. How old is it? Was it built after what had happened to the Leaf Village?" 
He tried to limit his curiosity for the time being.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2008)

Tora laughs and grins at Imatsu.  "This is the leaf village!"  she says laughing stumbling a bit as Kiya smacked her in the back of the head.  "OW!  What was that for?"  she said glaring at Kiya.

"Don't be a smart ass!"  Kiya says glaring back at her then turns to Imatsu her smile returning.  "We are rebuilding Konoha here.  The former village will be left as a monument to those that have been lost."  she says quietly.  "We have just begun building and it will take a while for it to look like a true village but Konoha will once again grow and retain it's glory."  she finishes as they get to the mess tent.  "If you think you can go with out being a smart ass I will find him some clothes."  she says walking off as Tora goes inside the tent once again hungry herself.

"The food is pretty good here..."  Tora says grabbing a plate piling it high with food.  "Don't be shy eat up!"  she says then adds.  "Don't worry about that drag..."  she says about Kiya.  "Do you have any more questions?  I will answer anything I can..." Tora says with a chuckle as she continues to dish food on her plate.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 7, 2008)

Hikaru chuckled and smiled at Yahiko. "Shut up..." He said in a completely cheerful, slightly playful tone. "So I didn't kill him... He never gave me the chance before I had to dodge the freaking crumbling monument. I had my last move all planned out." He said still smiling. "Whatever, this is irrelevant to the mission." He added. Hikaru summoned a kunai and twirled it in his finger out of boredom.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 7, 2008)

Imatsu laughed a bit as he entered the tent. He looks over at the food, and grabs a plate himself. He takes only a few things, not trying to be too greedy. His stomach growled at him, he hadn't eaten in days. But he could live off of a few items, he didn't have much money anyway. "You and Kiya," he said looking over at Tora, "you seem pretty close. Are you related by any chance?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2008)

Tora chuckled before answering his question.  "If your going to eat with me..."  she says piling food onto his plate.  "You are going to have to eat!"  she adds giving him a grin.  "Kiya and I...."  she says getting a warm smile as she heads to a table now that both their plates were piled high.  "We have been the best of friends...for as long as I can remember.  We are from Yuki actually but we call Konoha home..." Tora says with a smile as she takes a huge bite.  After she swallows she looks at him.  "So...any more questions?  Or do you want to tell me all about you?"  she ask him taking another bite.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 7, 2008)

"Best friends huh?" His voice was soft. "Hmmm...I've never really had any friends." He looked down at his food. "I was abandoned at a young age, and my previous guardians were...killed. So I've always felt alone. I never focused on getting friends either, because I was always so focused on my studies in the academy. Most people didn't even know my name, because the only time they saw me was in class. I never failed a test though..." He paused. "Nor have I failed a battle. And from that I developed a dream," his voice grew a bit stronger, "although it is a bit complicated. My dream is to never be defeated, no matter what comes at me, I want to be able to hit it, head on." He grabbed his chop sticks, and started to dig into his food. "Well, that's about it I suppose. What about you?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2008)

Tora listens to him thinking as he spoke.  "Well...get use to having friends.  We are very friendly around here."  she said grinning and nods.  "Your class record is impressive..." she says then opens her mouth to add something.

"Impressive?  It is much better than yours was..."  Kiya said with a laugh as she set some clothes down on the table then goes to get her own plate.

Tora sticks her tongue out at her then giggles.  "She is right...I sucked as a student.  Can't concentrate long enough..."  she says with a grin.  "Though back to you...You seem to have a good dream and are very determined about it.  It is good to hear."  she says taking a bite and thinking of what her dreams had once been.

Kiya comes back her plate not even half as full as theirs and sits down shaking her head at Tora.  "We come from a Yuki.  Our families are there but since we came her as kids we knew that this was the only place for us.  We have trained here and those closest to us are here also.  Not a whole lot to say.  We have lost many that we care about and gained new ones.  You will meet them all eventually, though some are out on mission right now.  While they are gone it will give us time to think of a good sensei for you."  she says taking a bite and thinking as Tora began to devour her food.  "What are some of your skills?"  Kiya asks Imatsu.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 7, 2008)

"My skills? Oh umm, where should I start? I have a kekkei genkai that allows me to create steel from my hands and feet, and with that ability I base most of my jutsus off of." Imatsu lifts his hand and slowly reveals a small strip of metal out of his hand, below one of his fingers. "I usually create needles, so I obviously specialize in long-ranged combat."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 7, 2008)

"I'm not that good, compared to the greater powers of swordsmenship."He replied and added, "None the less I cant use two sword styal's like my brother I can only use one sword styals and in ranged i'm hopeless, but I see your point with me having a long life still.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Yahiko shakes his head, almost mimicking the cheerfulness.

"So says the weakling. I don't care how strong you are, just don't act like you're better than everyone or they need protection."

--

Kihei followed Kiya, Tora, and Imatsu, not having anything else to do. He and Kurama listened to everything, but stayed quiet. Kurama went off to grab something to eat while Kihei didn't bother, staying with Imatsu and Kiya.

"Hm..." He looked at the strip of metal for a moment and shrugged.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 7, 2008)

"_Six... Seven... Eight... And two by the water, that's ten. Should we go for it now? _" 



"_Hold on. There's still someone else. Right feet behind us. Maybe she also intends on these people. Beware. Both sides must be got rid of._" 



". . . . . . . ."



_"Look... I know this IS important to you, but we can't just rush. There can always be danger from these people that can well blow us up." _



_"What the heck are you talking about?!? You know we can't be detected no matter what kind of sensing they got. We can't even be heard! I can't wait! Gotta blow them up and get back quickly! You know I have no choice!!!_"  


_"Behave. That short temper can disrupt your chakra flow, and you know what can happen when we're detected... No... No... Wait!!!" _


_"Enough of your lectures!!!"_


Suddenly all the bushes around the ten Leaf shinobies shook violently, making an unpleasant noise of leaves abrashing each other. Some well-hidden ropes tied around some of the trees were swiftly but mysteriously cut off, followed by a series of boulders hurled from nowhere aiming at the group. 

Numerous senbons from somewhere in the bushes at the same time were launched at the group, unless they maintained a high sense of cautiousness, that amount and speed would easily catch them off guard.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 7, 2008)

"Eh?"The female ninja said and thought, _maybe I wont have to deal with the Ninja after all..._

Ryu looked up and said, "Seems like a trap." He thought to himself _I guess Ichijin was right about us being attacked by another village_ He quickly gripped his Katana's hilt and rolled to the left.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Yahiko's eyes widen slightly. He makes a hand seal and slams his hands into the ground.

"Chakra Asaito!" Thread of chakra shoot out of the ground, slamming through the senbon to force them away. He grins a little and then moves out of the way of the boulders.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2008)

The girls looked at the metal strip that Imatsu produced and listened to an explination of his abilities as they continued to eat.  "Hhmm..."  Kiya thinks for a moment thinking who would be the best choice for a sensei.  "Your abilities are interesting..."  she says finishing her food.

"There are several choices for sensei."  Tora says between bites.  "We will find someone that is good with your weaknesses so you can develop those points better.  Actually I think we may use more than one..."  she says thinking.  "Be right back..."  she says with a grin getting another plate.

Kiya turns to Kihei for a moment.  "Why aren't you eating?"  she says with a frown.  "This isn't the first time you skipped..."  Kiya adds become a little worried.
___________________________________

Ichijin jumps to his feet as he sees the bushes move he.  He quickly dodges out of the way of the many projectiles flying toward them.  "Not what I expected..." he muttered as he activates his byakugan.  The only signature he sees is the faint one from the person following them before.  "What is going on?"  he says deflecting more needles.

Tereya quickly pulled her sword deflecting the needles with it's silvery length.  Grateful now for the many hours of training with the girls.  She lets a light yelp as one goes into her leg but she keeps her feet as he sword flashes in the light.  Tereya rolls dodging a boulder though it lightly grazed her shoulder making her spin to the side.  She keeps her feet determined not to fall.  Determined to prove her worth.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 7, 2008)

_"Damn!"_ 

_"Stop right there! Don't you dare move a muscle!!!"_ 

The second person was quite pissed with what his partner just did. Their entrance trap was just laid wasted, those shinobies proved more for the it to handle. Now that everyone had regained their wariness, there would be no way for the two to effectively continue attacking them. 

"Look what you have just done! Now even the other shinobi will also be wary of us!" 

The first person stayed silent, yet gritted his teeth. His supposed invisibility was somehow disrupted by over emotion, showing a faint finger before reverting to nothing. This pattern wouldn't be likely to be spotted, since they were still up high in the trees.

"Control your eagerness. We have to wait till next time. If we remain here... Things may get fatal for both of us with these... emotions of yours."  

The leaves slightly moved, after that there was silence...


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Kihei shrugs, turning to Kiya with a reassuring smile.

"Just not hungry...I'm fine, really..." Kurama walked up next to Kihei, about to speak, but decides against it, staying quiet as he sits down next to him.

--

Yahiko drew his katana as the senbon were deflected and began dodging boulders, destroying them with chakra enhanced blows when he couldn't simply dodge.

Then his head snapped up in the direction of the two. He grinned slightly and jumped up towards them, using another tree branch as leverage to propel himself forward towards the two. The brief moment one of the two lost concentration, he was able to sense them. He couldn't sense them now, but he knew their general position.

--

Touya sighed slightly, still sitting on the edge of the lake. He watched as it began to frost slightly from his presence, still thinking over everything that happened. The fight with Nagaki and Nagako, Jin's sacrifice, Kihei and Kurama trying to get him to talk about it. He glared at the sky, lying back, but staying silent.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 7, 2008)

Ryu made shadow clones to use them as a shield from the needles and muttered, "Indeed... a trap shouldn't of been laid here t stop us, I dout that they knew we was coming but maybe they did. Ichijin I presume you found someone by now with your Byakugan?"


----------



## Caedus (Oct 7, 2008)

Kenshin, Gouzu and Meizu activated their Sharingans and stood poised. Kenshin gritted his teeth yet oddly enough, Gouzu and Meizu had a odd smirk on themselves. "Looks like we got ourselves a little party" Gouzu said, one of his hands near his shuriken hoister. 

"Oi" Meiuzu replied himself as Meizu kept both of his hands behind his back, ready to pull a scroll full of weapons in preperation for the possible engagement. It seemed now it was a good idea that all ten of them went along. 

"We better keep moving, staying here out in the open where our enemy knows our exact poistion leaves us in trouble" Kenshin stated as he looked through the trees with his Sharingan. There was nothing but silence..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 7, 2008)

Hikaru sighed and flipped handseals. A large shard of diamond rose from the ground and shattered in the air into a hundred small needle-like shards. They floated around Hikaru while he waited for an opening to attack. "Yahiko... He is in the way of my attack..." He mumbled. He looked at the tree with Karagan. He could see heat from the bodies.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ashe had brought out her fan and used a strong wind to counter the senbons. A rock that went her way, it was nearly too late but she jumped out of the way quickly, panting some. She could have used Strong arm, but she didn't want to waste chakra at the moment. Her fan held tight she looks around, then holds it with both hands. Ashe closes her eyes and in a second, after she opened them, they turned Sharingan. Her postion was in a battle stance, highly alert now. some blood ran down her cheek.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 7, 2008)

Imatsu quietly retracted the metal and started picking at his food again. He ate small bites and chewed slowly, the food has good, it was just that something was preventing him from eating. He looked up again, _a sensei...I wonder what it'll be like._ He noticed two other people had sat down at the same table, he said nothing, still trying to keep curiosity to a minimum.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Jasik was deflecting the projectiles with his scythe, but then accidentally dropped it. "Shit!" he yelled. He turned around, and crossed his arms around his chest to block some needles. He braced himself, and as the needles were about to hit him, his arms turned into swords. The needles were deflected, and he turned around and looked at his arms. "Yuriko, what have you done?" he asked himself.

Jasik concentrated on his arms, and turned them into an odd shaped sharp object this time, square at the end but sharp on the sides, something you can't call a sword. He did a flip to dodge some of the sharp objects, and when he landed on his hands, or where his hands _usually_ are, he exted the length of his arms and was launched into the air. He landed next to Ichijin.

"Can you see anything?" he asked.

---------------------------------

Yuriko was heading to a lake she liked to go to after she came back, but saw Touya sitting where she usually sat. Yuriko used the underworld travel technique she absorbed when she touched Jasik's eye, and appeared next to Touya sitting.

"Hi, my names Yuriko, whats your name?" she asked him, smiling. She wasn't trying to be friendly at all, she was just trying to get info out of him about the people Jasik met after the little war in Konoha.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya raised an eyebrow to her, keeping his emotionless mask in place. The area around Yuriko was chilled by Touya's presence because of his bloodline...but seemed to drop further when he noticed her.

"Touya...What do you want?" he asks coldly. After what happened and what he still needed to think about, he wasn't in the mood to talk to anyone.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko goes back into her serious and angry mood. She stands up, and activates her Allingan eye, once again looking it's demonic look. "Alright, with the shitty mood your in, this will never work. Tell me everything you know about the camp Jasik Oyama is staying in. If you value your life, you will tell me." she says, giving him a deathly stare.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya laughs darkly at that, glancing at her, but turning his attention on back to the lake. He didn't think her a threat at all...

"You think that's a threat to me? My life is worthless as it is...Death would be welcomed..." He looks back at her with an icy glare. "But...what do you want with the camp?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko's face became very pale, and even more demonic looking. Her hair started to rise and blow with the wind, as if they were gigantic brown feathers attached to her head, just going with the wind, flying freely. "I-WANT-POWER." she said in a scratchy voice. She started to reach for him to grab him.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Ice shoots up from the water, wrapping around her wrist and stopping her. Touya gets to his feet easily, standing on the water's surface with chakra.

"Very unwise to attack me right now..." The air around Touya begins frosting as he holds his hand out and the ice sword forms. But its much colder than it usually is when he fights, small ice shards forming in the air around the blade.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko gets tangled by the wrists by the ice, but shatters the ice by twisting her wrists. She sees the blade being formed in the air and the shards Touya was making. She pulls her gloves off, seeing that the boy has some fight in him. "By the way, nice to meet you Touya." she says with an evil smile.

She begins to feel the air getting colder around her from the ice. "Cold doesn't do anything. I lived seven years of my life in a cocoon made of chakra underwater, and you think that cold ice will do something?" she says. She remains standing in her position, waiting for Touya to hurl the ice at her.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

"You know nothing of these abilities..." Touya smirks. "This cold air...it isn't a technique...The cold air is caused by my presence..." He brings his blade up, grabbing hold of the flat end of his ice blade. He then shatters into ice, the shards of ice falling into the water.

"You have picked the worst time to attack me," Touya continues from behind Yuriko, slashing down to cleave her in half with one swing.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko side-steps the attack, but gets cut on the cheak, how is knknown since it was a chop. She wipes some of the blood off with her finger, putting it in her mouth and tasting it. "Ahhhh, the taste of my own blood always send me into a rush." she said. Then, she ran at Touya, charging her fist to punch him in the stomach. She finally starts to throw her fist at him.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya brings his blade up, blocking with the flat side of it. It starts to crack and Touya jumps back, holding his blade ready. He grins a bit as he holds his hand up. Ice shards begin to appear over his palm.

"Aisuchiri Arashi(Ice Shard Storm)!" He bloews a cold wind at the shards over his palm and they shoot towards Yuriko quickly.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Two of the ice shards stab Yuriko in the thigh, and she screams from the pain. She pulls them out, the pain was even worse since they were cold. She unsheathes her sword. The sword is black, and has black smoke coming of it. It also has an eery glow to it. She starts to run towards Touya, the other ice shards being deflected by her sword.

"No. Its always the wrong time to fight with me." she says while she runs.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya sighs in annoyance, jumping to a tree branch and forming a hand seal. He places a hand to the tree. The tree freezes over and Touya metls into it. As Yuriko closes in, he jumps from the tree to the water with a quick movement, shooting past Yuriko too quickly for her to follow from the force of shooting out of the tree.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko grabbed Touya's leg and threw him back at a different tree. She watched as he was hurtling towards the tree, as time seemed to slow for her, as if he was flying towards the tree, but he wasn't ever going to hit it. She was always good at throwing things. No matter what it was, she would always be able to throw it.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Even as he's thrown, he smirks.

"Aisuchiri Arashi..." He goes flying, placing his hands on the ground and skidding to a stop, going into a crouch. But as this happens, ice shards like the ones he would shoot at her slash through her from behind. He gets up quickly, forming more into his hand and blowing them at Yuriko, attacking her from both sides with the same jutsu.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

"Aaah!" she yells as they slash her arms and legs. She gets back up, and uses the underworld travel and appears about 5 feet in front of Touya. She runs at him, jumps, then kicks him across the stomach, she tries to kick him in a place she can touch skin-to-skin, and does. She waits for a result if she gets one.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

It doesn't hit his skin. Touya's shirt covers whatever skin would have been hit by the kick, but it does make him go back from the force. He holds his hands up and the ice blades form on both hands.

"Fine...Screw information, I just want you to die!" Touya charged at Yuriko, trying to slash at her with both swords. He began losing himself in his rage...Already angry with himself over Jin, he didn't care what happened now. He just wanted to vent his anger out on something...Yuriko just happened to be the first one giving him that chance.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko observed Touya as he was running towards her. She could see the hate in his eyes. She decided to put death into her eyes, and her eyes turned all black, even the whites of her eyes. She pulled her javelin out, and elongated the spikes in it. The javelin was red, stained with the blood of the innocents she tried to absorb power from, and about two feet across and two feet long. She started to run towards Touya to, but jumped when she got near him. She landed behind him, and started to swing her javelin at him towards his head.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya let a spike made of ice rise up, blocking the javalin. He turns around quickly, slashing at her with his blade. Hate was still clear in his eyes, but then confusion as his ice broke apart before he could slice at Yuriko's head. His eyes widen as his ice broke apart, his other sword breaking apart as well.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko took advantage of Touya's confusion, and kicked upwards at his chin, when she hit, it was not to fatal, not enough to knock him out, but it was hard. She wondered why his blades just shattered out of no wear. "_It must be some sort of Kekkei Genkai, and he probably doesn't have full control of it. Sorry kid, but it took me seven years in a cocoon made of chakra to fully master mine._" she thought to herself.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya took the blow, going into the air, but quickly snapped out of it. He twisted his body, making him face the ground and held his hands out. More ice shards appeared. He blew and they flew towards the ground. But as they got close, he continued...

"Bakuha." THe ice shards exploded, even if dodged. As soon as they came in contact with something solid, they exploded in a strange mixture...like a burning sensation, but at the same time, freezing cold.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

"Shit!" Yuriko screamed as the shards got closer. She hid behind a tree, in awe at how the explosion set the tree on fire. Before the tree was hit by the shard though, she jumped away to avoid all the shards. She went back into the battle field when they cleared, and hit a tree with her javelin to send giant chucks of it flying at Touya.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya raises his hand, letting ice shards appear...but then they shatter into dust. His eyes widen and he's hit by the trees, being sent crashing back. He skids across the ground and then stops, staying motionless. He lays there for a few moments, panting slightly from the blows he took, trying to figure out what was wrong with his bloodline...


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yuriko started to walk towards Touya. She didn't care if he was faking or not, she was just gonna grab him skin-to-skin. She finally arrived, and lifted him up by the arms. She wondered why it was working. Then, she realized how cold and hard his skin was, and realized it was ice armor.

"Nice bloodline. Since I can't absorb the information, I'll just nicely ask you. Where the fuck is the camp Jasik is staying in?" she yelled at him.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya simply smirks. He didn't care what happened to him...Death was welcomed now...

"I would never...betray my taichou...and team...to a bitch...like you..." he manages to get up, glaring at her. He then returns to his smirk, spitting in her face to anger her more.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

"Listen, I'll let you live, if you just tell me. If you don't tell me, I'll break your little ice armor, then absorb all thats left of your miserable life. Even worse, put you in a coma. I'll make you a vegetable for all I care, you can just rot on the wheel chair that you will have to sit in for your life, and you will not know a thing thats happening." she said, with an evil smirk on her face.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

"Think that...matters to me?" Touya moves close to her face, his voice going lower from his current state. "I've already lost everything...Anything you do to me is meaningless...Whatever you do...is nothing compared...to what I've already done to myself..." He grabs the top of her kimono, sounding almost insane at this point. "Go ahead and kill me! You'd be doing me a favor!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

"Aaahhh, but I enjoy your pain. I can't deside whether to kill you, or just let you live........ I guess I'll kill you." she said. Then, she threw him to the ground, pulled out her javelin, and started to swing at his head while he was on the ground. She was plainning to crush his head, not caring if she got brains all over her.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Touya grins as the javelin comes at his head...but then a voice shouts out through the clearing.

"Shriek, Banshee!" A screech is heard through the clearing, a ghostly figure blocking the weapon from contacting with Touya. Suzaku stands at the edge of the clearing, leaning against a tree with hsi swrod drawn. He looks weak, but he was able to use a jutsu like this... "You won't be harming my teammate..." He grins slightly as Touya looks back in shock.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 7, 2008)

Then, she turns to Suzaku. "So your the team mate he cares so much about? Hmph, if you and the person hes so depressed about were never born, I could have killed him already." she says, then she laughs and turns back to Touya and takes another swing at his head. She was hoping Suzaku would come and grab her arm.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 7, 2008)

Suzaku smirks. Another spirit blocks.

"Yes...but it turns out we were born...Now, why don't you tell me why you're attacking my teammate? Before I let my true power out..." Suzaku holds his sword ready. He was weakened, but he could go at least to the Second Hell Gate if he had to fight her...


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yuriko laughs, then uses underworld travel to appear behind Suzaku. "For power." she says, then she swings the javelin at him. She just needed to make him grab her skin-to-skin so she could get some info. Thats all she wanted. Just to get a little info. She smiled as she swung the javelin at Suzaku's head.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 8, 2008)

Before it can connect, a hand wraps around her waist and she's taken off her feet. Touya appears next to Suzaku, grabbing Yuriko and jumping in a way to drag her with him and bring her to the ground. He grabs her wrists, keeping her pinned to the ground.

"You keep talking about wanting to know its position for power...How can that give you power?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2008)

Ichijin looks at Ryu and then Jasik and shakes his head.  "No."  he states plainly still not saying much about the one following yet.  _"This wasn't them...but who was it..."_ he thinks scanning the area around them then nods to Kenshin.  "Hai...Let's get moving..."  He says to the group and begins to run in the direction of the malformed land they were sent to check out.

Tereya nods and follows.
____________________________________________

Kiya looked at the two then at Imatsu.  "So who do you think would be a good sensei for our friend here?"  she asks them then thinks.  "Maybe one of you can take him to the bath house and spar later..."  Kiya says with a smile as Tora sits down.

"Good idea!"  Tora says taking a huge mouthful.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ashe puts her weapon up then looks to the other three Uchiha's then starts to follow after Kiya. Her footsteps were a bit more uneven than last time, but it didn't seem serious yet.
Ashe grins some then smiles . It felt good to once again be on a mission. The wind rushed her hair as she kept up with the others. She got even more excited as they got closer. Her excited faded when she remembered that it was going to be just land...hopefully there would be action, without any casualties.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 8, 2008)

"Because, my brother lives in that camp. He's lost me once, he won't lose me again. He'll do anything for me. He doesn't even fight me. If I get him, or make him tell me who the strongest in the camp is, I can just absorb them. The only one I wouldn't absorb is Kihei. You are probably wondering how I know that. Its because I was watching during that war in the village. I was watching when it was destroyed. Hell, that guy could kill me any time." she said, then laughed.

"So go on, bring me to the jail in your little camp. I really don't care." she says.

--------------

Jasik looked at Ichijin oddly. Ichijin was so odd, he didn't talk much. He wondered what made him like this. He looked up, and saw a bird flying straight towards him, beak ready for attack. First, Jasik wondered why it was trying to attack him, then, he concentrated on his fingers, and they all turned into very sharp knives. He stabbed the bird, and threw it behind him.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 8, 2008)

Kihei shrugs.

"Sure...We could..." He thinks for a few moments. "One of my ANBU could probably train you if you wanted..." He looked at Imatsu as he said it.

--

Touya shakes his head.

"So he'd tell you who the strongest was...doing anything for you..." He forces her to her feet, ice freezing over her wrists and hands so she was stuck there. "Then we'll definately not take you there...But what makes you worth keeping alive? You seem more trouble alive than if we simply killed you here..."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 8, 2008)

Darkness covered the entire space, as only some shattered pieces of light emanated from the sparkling candles dispersed along some space in the dark that resembled a large hallway. 

Those feeble lights at the dead end of the hallway illuminated a stone wall with bloodred glowing runes sculptured on the surface. 

Two coated and fully hooded figures met the light and showed their presence, before one of them placed a hand on the runes and mumbled something inaudible... 

As he put his hand off, the two patiently waited for minutes, before the glowing bloodred of the runes started to fade and disappear, and the stone wall slowly and heavily slided to a side, revealing another hallway hidden beside this secret door, yet fully lightened with full of weird but indeed intriguing decorations and wooden furniture with uncanny symbols scrulptured on the surfaces along the way. 

The two hooded figure kept their heads down and they gradually followed the zig-zag curves and turns of the confusing route, passing several staircases, and finally arriving at a door with golden alloyment and undecipherable multicolor decorations.

"You're almost guilty now. I'm not sure if there's any way to save you from his wrath." One of the two said as the heavy armored guards started to open the huge gate, strong dazzling light was released from behind the gate as it was open, so bright that the two hooded figures had to cover their eyes with their sleeves. 

The other of the two still kept his head down, it could easily tell that according to the movement of the green sleeves, his arms were shaking, but it was unlikely to be clear that whether he was doing that out of extreme fear, or if that could be something else...     

The gate was fully opened, revealing a sumptuous scene of luxury filled with golden furniture inside. There was an enormous dome, with a red carpet varnished with ruby spreaded all the way from the gate to the other side of the room, which lay a golden throne, surrounded by a layer of diaphanous curtain, hiding an apparently majestic figure on the throne. On both sides of the front of the curtain, two heavily and luxuriously armored figures stood still with their faces unseen by the two hooded persons from afar. The one in the left had red hair, suited in a large sumptious silver armor with a white platinum scape that was somewhat overly ostentatious. The other, to the right, despite being less showy with less decorations on his shiny plain black armor fitting his body figure, demonstrated a more deadly air with his neat and seemingly efficient outfit... Both emanated auras that kept the two hooded figures bow all the way as they approached.         

The hooded figure finally knelt, still keeping their heads down. 

"My deepest apology. We have failed to hold the intruders back with our mean of entrance defense." One of them said, keeping his head down.

The other one still shook heavily with his fists closed tight on the floor, keeping himself silent.

"They have proved too much for only two of us to handle." The first one said. "And the information proved to be true, they are from Konohagakure." 

There was silence after that, as the majestic figure sitting on the throne behind the curtain had yet to make any word.

"Konoha..." The silver-armored lieutenant snickered, breaking the silence. "After all just a bunch of brats." He shook his head and smirked. "Well, you!" He pointed to the shaking hooded figure. "I have trusted you two to ace this... mission. Konoha shinobi was never such a prob to us." He kept his smirk with a condescending tone... "So far to this point... Do you still want to see your family alive? I guess you already abandonned what's left of your love to them..."

The hooded figure gritted his teeth, still shaking hard. "Give me one more chance." He almost grunted with his barely audible voice, overwhelmed with anger.

The other hooded one flinched and turned to the shaking one. His fists were almost ready to slam into the ground with such anger.

"Give me one more chance...I will not let them get away."

The silver lieutenant smirked. "I'm afraid that's too..."

"Bow. And treasure this bestow. One chance. Succeed... Or forever suffer in the hell of grief." A dark and bold voice emanated from behind the curtain, immediately forcing the lieutenant to shut up. 

The shaking hooded one bowed deep to the curtain. "Please, His Majesty, please have faith in me... I won't fail this..." 

The silver lieutenant turned with somewhat of a resentment to the other lieutenant in the black suit, who was apparently smirking over the silver's embarassment. _Wanna stay cool huh?_


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 8, 2008)

"Actually, nothing. I have killed many innocents, for power, put many people in comes and vegetative states, so yeah, the only reason you shouldn't kill me is because, I can help Konoha be rebuilt." she said, then smirked.

"Besides, you can just put me in a cage, like the beast I am. My brother knows how to make a cage that can hold me, you can get him to make it." she said, with another smirk.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 8, 2008)

The man in the night black armor laughs.  Then adresses the silver lieutenant.

"Such words as yours come from weaklings who wish not to fight.  Your are angry that they have bestown upon you this chance?  That makes you a fool."

He laughs in his way, sounding more like a jester at court than someone who has killed many a man, just to see their blood on his claws.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 8, 2008)

"Your gonna regret what you had just said, later..." The stare from the silver-armored twitched, viciously glaring at the other one. 

The two hooded figures turned up to look at the imminent clash that would easily happen in no time. They slowly stood up and, again, with their heads down, backed away to the gate and disappeared. 

"Or sooner." The silver-armored clutched one of his fist, and opened his fingers to reveal a violently raging white chakra flame above his palm. 


"I have seen enough." The dark bold voice behind the curtain started again, once more forcing the lieutenant to halt. 

He glared at the other one for seconds before reluctantly turning to the curtain and bowed. "My apology to this... insolence..." He finished his sentence with a resenting glance sent to the one in black suit. 

"Now... Those two have rendered me suspicion. I shall need one of you out from here, to keep an eye on what ill fate may bring to those unworthy assassins." 

The lieutenant bowed. "I shall not let down your expectation, His..."

"You shall stay. And he... shall be going." The dark voice cut off his sentences again...


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 8, 2008)

"I get to kill people?" he asks.  "Cool."

He turns to the man wearing silver.

"See, this is why I told you, you need to enjoy these things more!  There's just so much fun to be had from the failure of other's!"

He looks around to the side, and shows a typical moment of his own unique brand of stupidity.

"...So... where are they?  In the toilet?  I don't think i can fight toilet fish, they'd probably eat more than just my hands this time..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 8, 2008)

Tsuya scanned the area around the group as the boulders stopped swinging and the senbon had all fallen harmlessly to the ground.  She watched the big Hyuuga waiting for him or the Uchiha get things moving.  She nods as the order to move out and begins to run.  Tsuya stays near Tereya knowing that for some reason Inka had become very protective of the girl.  She didn’t know why though, to her the girl just seemed worthless and had no point on the mission if they were going to be attacked.  Tsuya just sighed as she sheathed her swords as they moved.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 8, 2008)

Ryu nodded and followed Ichijin not even asking why since it was plainly obverious and he said clearly, "You 100% sure you didn't see someone? If so what are you saying that it was placed quite some time ago and we triggered it some how?"


----------



## Caedus (Oct 8, 2008)

Kenshin, Gouzu and Meizu continued to move quickly as they headed towards the direction of the new land. Enemy shinobi were most likely in the area and their location most likely was being attempted to be tracked. They would come back..they always came back. They were silent and skilled but as for the rest of their abilities..he wasnt sure. Kenshin kept his thoughts to himself as he glared his eyes forward. Gouzu and Meizu were silently talking amoungst themselves, obviously relaxed but they had good reason too. They were Jounin after all..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ashe slows down, due to the fact she wanted to be with the other Uchiha. She was neck and neck with Kenshin now, following his movements so she could keep up. Her bound hair flew behind her, her bangs whipped around some, but still managed to stay neat. She grins some then smiles to Kenshin. The smile soon faded and returned to passive, a sad frown was being hidden under that look.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2008)

Ichijin looked at Jasik coldly.  "It was attacking because you stepped near it's nest."  He stated to him.  "Next time don't kill around me unless it is an enemy or it is food."  he says turning forward again.  

After a few moments he heres Ryu's question.  He sighs before he answers.  "We are being followed but I doubt it is by the same people that just attacked us.  I don't think they just created that trap but then again, how could none of us have seen it." he said thinking about what just happened.  

He nods then drops back to Kenshin pulling the map out of it's place and hands it to him.  "We are being followed.  Stay on your guard.  I do believe they are from to seperate groups though."  He says shortly heading back to the front of the group.

Tereya follows quietly not uttering a word.
______________________________________

"We will have to think on it..."  Kiya says then looks at Imatsu.  "At least to the bath house.  We will see how he is feeling after that.  Sparing can wait for a day or two..."  she says with a smile.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 8, 2008)

Kenshin nodded in thanks as he clutched the map, the young Uchiha was also sure to take note of the fact they were being followed. As they continued to move, he looked at the map..quickly eyeing as many details as he could as Gouzu was on his left, Meizu on his right. They peered over Kenshin's shoulder, much to the odd apperance as they too continued to look at the map. 

"Oi, were being followed, now this mission is getting exciting" Meizu grinned, seemingly always happy. Kenshin couldnt tell if this Jounin was acting serious. 

All of this moving and this odd tension oddly remained him of his brother and the organization he was in. What happened to the organization, surely there was other shinobi alive..what they were doing and planning bothered at him. What if they attacked the camp while they were on this mission..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ashe looks at the map she had given Kenshin. 'Followed?? I see...' she thinks then continues, not making any movement to show it. She had sensed something, but was unsure about it. Ashe looks back to Kenshin, studying his face. Something did seem out of the ordanary. Being sent out on a misssion? At this time??


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 9, 2008)

"Well we wasn't expecting a trap or any combat to occur at all so maybes thats why we got caught off guard by it? But if someone's following us cant we assume that they are an enermy or someone is curious in are activitys in this region?"Ryu asked he had a vice-like grip on the hilt of the Katana, he'd rafer the person following them not be an hostile but it was a possiblity that they where an oppent.

_Damn who ever placed that trap, no dout about it they seem more on edge now and higher guard. If I have been detected then things might turn out me fighting muliple Leaf Ninja. Marxon couldn't handle this by himself?_ She sighed and hit the ground skidding to a halt and said, "Maybe I'll have more chance if most of the group are distracted by something else." She made hand seals not perticularly fast then finished and hit the ground, "Summoning Jutsu." She summoned two lower fiends. "One rule you two... Dont harm Ryu unless he becomes to muc of a problem I surpose you could harm him just make sure he doesn't die."
"Gah, whats so important about the kid anyway." One asked having a deamonic voice, infact both did.
"Yeah why are we even after this kid?" The other asked.
"Just shut up and attack the group, split them up if you can."The female said knowing these fiends wouldn't win aginste the group anyway, they had bat-like wings and one hand being a bloody scyth.

Stopping Ryu looked a the group and said, "You guys senced tha just now right?" Taking note of a suddern ammount of chakra.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 9, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes. "Seems like we in the wrong place at the wrong time or this is just a ploy.." Kenshin narrowed his eyes. Gouzu and Meizu looked at the young Uchiha as they continued to move. An ambush had to be set up..something had to be done. 

"Alright..were making ourselves one giant target..we have some options" Kenshin stated, as he still kept his eyes forward. "We can of course..stop, set up a ambush and prepare ourselves for whoever is following. Our other option of course..spreading out and head to the destination on our own seperate routes..hopefully by then we could lose them The way were traveling is making us pretty big and obvious targets and with multiple enemies targeting us and no knolwedge of us..things are heavily turning against us" Kenshin added.

Gouzu and Meizu looked at the others, curious on what the others would say.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 9, 2008)

Ichijin nods to Kenshin as he carefully considers the options.  "I think the best bet would be to split the force into three."  He says after careful deliberation.  "Kenshin you take the other Uchiha on ahead."  Ichijin says to the main Uchiha not so much as an order, as he respects the Uchiha greatly.  "Ryu, Jasik, and Hikaru.  I assume I can trust the three of you to deal with what is behind us."  he says nodding to the three.  "Tsuya, Tereya, and Yahiko will go with me.  We will swing around and meet you there."  Ichijin states to the others."  The turns back to the three heading for the rear.  "When you are finished just head straight and you will be fine."  He turns to Kenshin once more.  "Does that sound like a resonable effort to you?"  he asks giving him the up most respect.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 9, 2008)

"If it works for them..it works for me" Kenshin replied as he eyed the other shinobi who hadnt voiced their opnions yet. Should they spread out..it would be easier to avoid being completely surrounded which was something he wanted to avoid. Whatever was chasing them had to be dealt with while at the same time..they had to be wary of poistion and where the others are. If more enemies were up ahead..it wouldnt seem much of a problem..unless of course they were seriously dealing with true threats. Gouzu and Meizu still remained calm and did not seem to be bothered but they had good reason too..hopefully but they did nto mind what would happen as long as they got things done. All that mattered was how the others would respond..


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 9, 2008)

"Thats fine with me..."Ryu replied cheerfuly, _That Chakra seem pritty strong, it might take a few of us to take out whoever is their or whoever it is has just used alot of chakra at once on some kind of summoning or clone jutsu but none the less it might be a challenge._

"Eh... They took the bait."She muttered and said, "You two attack a diffrent group each I have yet to kill that Byukagan user." They both nodded and flew away. She ulled out an explosive tag and thought, _A direct hit from one of these should kill him but what I know of the Byukagan Clan they can detect movement around them for 360 degrees. Ranged attacks wont work and their excelt in close combat so the best option would be t find a way past his defenses or over power him some how... Both seem unlikly but it's onl ways I could beat him._

Note: Just so you know she uses Water and Wind Chakra's but cant use ice.

"Sending her to attack such a large group are you sure that was a good idea? She isn;t the type to be able to fight multiple oppents..."
"She's a excelent assasian, number of oppents doesn't matter in general to her true it will cause her trouble but she can handle it."
"Why not just send me they wouldn't of lasted 10 seconds."
"Fool... The Leaf village has some of the strongest Ninja and someone is protecting Ryu..."
"Protecting sir?"
"Ryu caught the attention of alot of strong ninja one of which is actully protecting him from me and untill I know who it is I wont send you or anyone else who has sworn loylty to the Greater Fiends."
"Pfft... Your just saying that, Marxon. By my standard your a coward never fighting your own battles and sending others who are obveriously to weak for the job."
Marxon looked at him and said, "Kill me then."
"My pleasure."The man in a hooded cloak said he lunged a Kunia (sp?) at Marxon's chest it hit and Marxon muttered, "I thought you was going to kill me..."
"What?!"
"Never send assasians to kill me when they cant even understand my power here..."Marxon lunged his Kattan through the assasians chest and said, "I always knew you was sent to kill me but I never thought you'd be this stupid... Especially using a shadow clone..."

_Damn how did he survive that and he saw right through the clone Master Rain will be displeased, how can we prevent this guy from reincarnating a Achient Fiend if he can survive a direct hit to the heart._ The assasian quickly made a hand seal and teleported to an man stoud by a tree he wore an fore head protector around his left arm and held a book in the right, he seem like a pritty avarage Ninja at first sigt but also had a blueish arua around him caused by a large disc shaped stone held in his left.
"Master Rain..."
"One second... I'm almost finished my book."The Ninja said
"But master, is a ytime like this to be reading a book, Marxon's becoming more of a threat, I failed at asasinating him and all you can do is read a da*n book?!"
"Those who are to agreesive always will lose a war, you should relax as long as Ryu is under my protection Marxon or his underlings will not be able to touch him."
"Yes master... You're right as always. I should control my actions more... sorry."
"What? Nah you're fine I trust you gather information on what he's trying to do while you was in his base?"
"Yes master, he wants to reincarnate a long forgotten Fiend, seems like it could infact be what he said it would be."
"End are world and bring about a new one?"
"No... wait yes... How did you know?"
"Marxon's more foolish then I thought, if he thinks that thing would share power with him he's greavly mistake it'd kill him along with evrything else."
"Master?"
"Oh sorry... I said that out loud didn't I?"
The ninja nodded.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 9, 2008)

Kihei nods slightly.

"Yeah..." He leans back in his seat, glancing from Kiya to Imatsu. He sensed Touya using his chakra near the lake where they left him...but he figured he was just getting out stress.

--

Yahiko nods quickly with a grin.

"Sure thing!" He had been told by Kihei before the mission to follow the more experienced shinobis' orders while he was on this mission. He would be sure to do just that, not caring what his job was as long as he could be helpful in some way.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ashe nods and agrees with them silently, now voicing her opinion. Her eyes turn to Kenshin and she thinks 'He's grown stronger and a better leader since Sasuke, as well as my uncle...'. Ashe puts on a smile, but after she realized she was smiling she retreats the smile, then turns away, awaiting the forwarding order. Pretty soon they would be split up... and have different teams chasing them. Ashe lays a hand on her fan and looks to Kenshin, waiting for them to split up now, while listening to their conversation.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 10, 2008)

Imatsu looks at Kiya and Kihei. _I hate to think about it, but it has been awhile since the last time I had bathed._"Thank you guys, I really appreciate all the help you have been giving me; taking me into the village, getting me food and clothes. It's been awhile since I have ever even seen a person. I'm just glad that the first people I see in a long while are nice." Imatsu smiled.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 10, 2008)

Ichijin listens to everyone falling into agreement and nods.  "Right...we will meet there as soon as we can.  Everyone stay on your guard and be careful.  I don't want to lose anyone on something that is suppose to be an easy straightforward mission."  He says looking from person to person then back again.  "Alright, let's move out!"  he adds spinning around and running in a different direction just assuming that his group is following.

Tereya's eyes get big as she bites her lip nervously.  She looks at the large group and wonders if splitting up is really a good idea.  _"Wouldn't staying together be better.  We can fight everything much easier...."_ she thinks to herself then shakes her head.  "Wh-whate-ever y-you s-say..."  Tereya mumbles as she follows on Ichijin's heals.  Her stuttering earns a glare from the big Hyuuga.
____________________________________

Kiya smiles sweetly at the boy.  "Isn't that what Konoha is known for?  The friendly giving people and shinobi of it's land?"  she says with a chuckle.  "And, besides, the ones that are helping you at the moment will be Kumo nins."  Kiya adds with a smile.  "How many can say they sparred with the Raikage and his personal guards..."  she says smirking at Kihei then smiling at the boy.  "As soon as you are done one of them will show you were everything is....I suppose for the moment you can stay with Tora in her tent.  Since Tereya is gone..."  Kiya says thinking for a moment and nods.  "That would be the best place for you right now..."  she says with a warm smile.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 10, 2008)

"They're splitting. Get prepared. Those Uchiha are heading toward our base." One hooded figure up high on a tree branch looked down and turned to the other, who was on his knee right beside the first one. 

"Uchiha... Hm... Four of them, all looking capable. This will be tough." The second one replied.

"You should be glad that they splitted. Dealing with these Uchiha alone can cost out life if we don't pay enough attention." 

The both of them turned to try looking at the further direction. "I wasn't wrong." One of them started again. "There was someone also following those eleven. Just that, they don't seem to be on the same boat. So far... those assassins will take care of the group that stay behind. Our part is those Uchiha." 

"What about the rest of them?" The other inquired.

"The group of girls going with that Hyuuga?" The first one smirked inside the hood, glancing at the group heading to the left route. "I don't think we can finish off these Uchiha no matter how we try before He does that to that group..."

"Sounds like a plan..." The other one stood up. In a poof of smoke, both hooded figures in green outfit were turned unseen... 

Undetectable...


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 10, 2008)

"Umm this is intresting... seems like another group is attacking them."
"This mean we can leave?"
"No you two attack the other groups I'll going after the Byaukagan user."She replied. They both nodded and left finally. She continued onwards going on after Ichijin.

Ryu looked at the group he was in and said, "You think this is a good idea? I thought staying in a single group might of been best."


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2008)

"If we stay in one big group..we all risk getting followed and that means all of us are in danger. At least in groups we can always go back and look for you..it also makes tracking us more confusing and difficult" Kenshin replied to Ryu and he started to slightly quicken his pace, ready to break off along with the others. This would prove to be interesting..
______________________________________________________________

A pair of merciless crimision eyes opened..the very crimison repersenting all the blood that had spilled on this man's account. His eyes were a bit shaky, considering the man's small nap. He wasnt alone..something stood before him. It was a kage bushin but of course..he kage bushih stared back..towering over the sitting man, ready to say something. 

"A little birdy has informed off us of a little...fun..care to come along?" The kage bushin stated, all on its own. The features of the kage bushin and the man remained hidden due to the thick darkness. The young man continued to look back..staying seated on a chair, thinking as he then responded. 

"What of the others.." The man asked, curious.

"Who knows..but thats what makes it more exciting"

There was no reply but several moments before the young man finally spoke. "Got it.." The figure stood up. He was tall in his own right but the kage bushin before him was much taller. The clone then disappeared as the crimision eyed man stared forward into the darkness of the hidden base before disappearing..


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 10, 2008)

Kihei grins a little.

"Yeah..." He thinks for a moment. "Though...you'll only spar with Kurama and I for now..." He gestures to Kurama sitting next to him. "The rest of my ANBU are still recovering from the fight...We're the only ones still capable..."

--

Yahiko nods, staying next to Tereya. He keeps a grip on his sword, ready to draw it and fight if the two that attacked them earlier returns.

--

Touya sighs, his ice blade staying against her throat for a moment.

"We'll take you to taichou for now. Let him decide if we should kill you or not." Ice inchs over Yuriko's body, freezing her over except for her head. She was still alive, but completely immobile, save for her head.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 10, 2008)

"Right..." he says, trailing off.  He sounds more serious, and less crazy at the moment.

"So who do I kill, and how much am I getting paid for this?  Uchiha and Hyuuga are more difficult than your average villager, or even the average Shinobi.  This is a whole new job entirely, compared to what I was hired for."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ashe listens to the conversation with interest, even though her face showed that she was passive. She listened more then nods her head in agreement at some parts. What was this land anyways? It seemed it was pretty important...seeing how some people were following them. She closes her eyes and brings out her sharingan too, like the others. She wasn't as trained as her cousin, but she was of some use she hoped.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2008)

"Now..lets move" Kenshin simply stated, the first group already moving out. Enough talk..it was time for action. The Uchiha began to quicken his pace, proceeding towards the mission objective. Gouzu and Meizu just shrugged and then followed the younger Uchiha. They remained relaxed so far, to them..the enemies following them did not seem much of a problem. While the other groups were doing their job..Kenshin figured he was doing the right thing.

Meanwhile..off in the woods..two figures continued to move very rapidly through the darkness of the woods..their destination and objective unclear at all..moving swiftly and stealthly. Only the most elite level of shinobi would be capable to know that the two are even in the surrounding area.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

Ken waits up in a tree.  His white hair lays about his face.  One might assume he is contemplating his oponents, and how best to defeat them.  or even whther to engage them at all.  Tht is not what he is doing as he waits in the shadows.

_What kind of battle crie should I use.  I used peanut butter last time... but I do owe the gnomes a couple for my allegiance to them.  then their is the ever pleasant gibberish.  Or I might sing the tune of-_

The list goes on for several moments, and all the time he looks down at Kiya and her companions, remaining hidden, but not caring if they see him.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 11, 2008)

It was already midnight, yet the brightness of the full moon light still somehow managed to illuminate the part of the whole with its gentleness. 

The hooded figures' voices could be heard from each other, yet those were almost silent whisper, and would be unlikely for the others to detect.  

"Are you gonna attack now? If they head further they are bound to reach our base." 

"Don't get anxious. What will be the deal if they reach the base?" 

"Are you crazy? They're gonna-" The first one showed clear bewilderment.

"Watch it." The other snapped "You still believe they can even see it? You know this forest. Once they get lost, it will be decades..." 

The first one stayed silent for seconds, before voicing an audible snicker. "That should work. I think I will enjoy watching their loss."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2008)

"Umm night..."Rain muttered under his breath, he slowly sat on the tree branch and looked at his apprentice and said, "I trust you can keep an eye on all the Leaf Ninja's movements and other ninja in the area?"
"I'm not a senceing type..."He frowned.
"Umm sorry I forgot... Ok follow the group that Ryu is part of... dont get involved in any conflicts however."
He sighed and mummbled something and left after throwing a shuriken into the ground.

Ryu said, "It's getting late... maybe we should stop we can get lost easily if we continue." She reduced his speed until he stopped and looked at the other members of the group. He tried to keep his chakra low as possible so people wouldn't detect him by chakra but he wasn't perticularly good.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

"Several groups..all in random directions. Some heading in some directions..others following. I've confirmed multiple fractions in this one" The largest man said as the two rapidly moved through the woods. They moved very fast and almost undectable. The shadows of the forest hid them..very well. 

"Do we split up?.." The smaller figure asked..staying just slightly ahead of his partner. His crimision eyes staring dead forward.

"Of course..why not..makes things more interesting..say..we gonna kill them?" The larger one asked once more in curiousity as the pair continued to rapidly progress on through. 

"Go ahead..but I dont intend on massacaring weak shinobi who cant defend themselves" The younger one replied. "Now..lets move.." The man added and just like that..the two disappeared, each heading deeper into the forest while going in different directions..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 11, 2008)

"I'm eager, we should go right through it now." A voice came to the other's ear.

"Patience. Patience. That's the way you get the job done." Another calmer voice raised.

Both of the previously hooded figures, now remaining hidden somewhere in the leaves, stared at the group of the five Uchiha's, now starting seeming to get lost in the extreme complication of the forest. 

"You see. Even without genjutsu, they still find themselves running in circles." The calm one said. "This would wear them down slowly, yet easily, then, come the way we rule them out, each one, with ease." 

"I don't know. There's something wrong about this." 

"Behave and stay focus, I don't want our lives wasted... not this time..."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2008)

Ichijin led his group his Byakugan active.  He could sense the many groups now wandering the forest.  His muscles tensed as he slowed his pace.  He judged his group for a moment.  _"Two kunoichi and boy...I should be able to protect them..."_ he thinks for a moment shaking his head.  _"Maybe I didn't split the group evenly enough..."_ he thinks of his group wishing he had chosen different the sighs.  "To late now..."  Ichijin mumbles quietly to himself as watches around him.  "We will stop here.  Not safe to travel in unknown forests at night..." he says slowing down.  _"And, I want this attack on my terms..."_ he thinks sensing the guy in the tree and the others closing in.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 11, 2008)

"Hai," Yahiko answers quickly, sensing the man and the other ones approaching as well. He lets go of his sword, letting it hand at his side instead, relaxing a bit. He's still ready for if they attack, but doesn't show it much. He looks between Ichijin, Tereya, and Tsuya, waiting to see what they would do next.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2008)

The female Ninja threw a Kuni at Ichijin with an explosive tag attached to it through the use of a string. She stopped behide the group skidding to a halt.

Rain thought, _So meny diffrent fractions any one of them could be in allience with Marxon or still oppents. I hate the fact that they are all so close togeather, I hope the kid is alright._ He looked at his book and opened it and began reading not really caring if he was detected or not.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ashe ran faster, now slightly behind her cousin. She surveyed the land with her eyes. not really seeing anything, or sensing for that matter. Her eyes stayed peeled, then she looked at her cousin. He was definently becoming a true leader. She admired him for it, but it went away when she started looking around again. Her fan was on her back, in a easy position to take off if need be.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2008)

Tsuya senses the man in the tree not yet sensing the ones in the distance.  She then looks at Ichijin, _'Very well, if he isn't acting yet I will not either...'_ she thinks then looks at the man in the tree, to Tereya,_ 'She wouldn't be here if she didn't have something up her sleeve...' _She thinks as she senses the Kunai, She deals with it by slicing the wire and sending it flying back quickly.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

Ken grins, looking down at his pray.

_Now I am ready._

He jumps into the air, laning ight in the middleof the group.

"Yo," he says, keeping it simple.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2008)

Ichijin sensed the kunai but the girl reacted before he could.  He was grateful as he had been keeping his full attention on the guy in the tree.  _"Maybe she is good...even if she is just a kunoichi..."_ he thinks then sees the guy move.

He glares at the man pushing Tereya out of the way staying between them.  He gets into his Jyuuken stance.  "What is your business here?!"  he demands and waits for a response or an attack hoping that the others are keeping there eyes on the other attacker.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

Jasik sensed the demon coming. It was one of the greatest energies he had sensed for a while. "Ryu, Hikaru, heads up, theres something powerful coming. I think it may be a demon." he said. "I don't know yet, but it is strong." he said again. He focused on his fingers, and turned them into finger shaped knives.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

The metal of his hands creates a sharp sound as he runs through hand signs.  The metal claws are set ablaze.

"You see, I'm here to kill you lot.  Nothing personal, it's just too fun not to."

He whips out his hand, and tendrils of fire shoot out around the two fighters .  They begin to set the forest around them on fire.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2008)

She rolled to the left douging the Kuni that was deflected back at her it blew up in the distance causing a redish glow which just as quickly faded as it appered. She looked at Ichijin and thought, _So it begins..._

Rain noticed the explosion and sighed.

"A deamon?"Ryu asked and said, "If it is a deamon then we might have are hands full and that explosion makes me assume one of the other groups have made contact with an enermy... Agh things just get worse dont they."Ryu stated. He drew his Katana and said, "I think we best try and ambush it."


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

The Uchiha's continued to rapidly move, heading towards what seemed to be their destination. However after some time..things became too odd for the young Uchiha. "Wait..hold it.." Kenshin stated. He had stopped moving as Geizu and Meizu pasted, their momentum carrying them forward but  they slowed down soon enough, curious on why the young Uchiha had stopped. They shrugged as they looked at each other before looking at Kenshin.

"We've traveled for some time..we've obviously must have made it by now" Kenshin stated. Something made him feel un easy..

"Oi..perhaps we made a mistake?" Miezu asked.

"Or we could just be very slow..lemme me see the map again" Geizu stated. Kenshin tossed his copy of the map too the Uchiha  Jounin who began looking at it.

"Take a break..5 minutes.." Kenshin ordered. He wanted to get things sorted out but at the same time..something wasnt right..


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

"You are probably right. If we're gonna ambush it, then I need something fast to fight with." he said. He turned his entire right forearm into a sword, about two inches across, and two feet long. It was bendable, just like a regular arm. "We might as well start now. I can feel it getting closer." he said. "I wonder how many tails it has?" he said to himself.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ashe had stopped right after him. "Kenshin..." she walks up to him after they had started the break "Think we are in a Genjutsu? It does seem kind of odd..... " Ashe's eyes trailed onto the map. "I haven't really been this far I don't think or remember" she said. She was as stumbled as Kenshin, her only idea was about the genjutsu.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2008)

Ichijin raised an eyebrow.  "If that is what you want..."  he says his gaze sitting coldly on the enemy shinobi.  "You shall die here..."  he says flatly staying in front of Tereya as he asseses the situation around them.  "Tsuya, Yahiko deal with our other friend.  Stay close though..."  he says not taking his eyes off the man in front of him.

Tereya grips the hilt of her sword as she watches things unfold around her knowing she was going to have to prove herself to be much more than what was thought of her.  She pulled her sword slowly staying where she was for the moment figuring to not get in the way of the others unless she was needed.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

He smiles.

"Fearless.  I like that!"

He runs at Ichijin, holding his hands out behind him, burning the ground as he runs.  When he gets close, he slashes at Ichijin, which also causes the flame whips to shoot down around him in the same motion.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 11, 2008)

"Hai." Yahiko draws his sword and grins a little. He holds the blade ready, glancing at Tsuya. He didn't know how she fought...It'd be hard to work with her to fight their enemy. He turns his attention back to his opponent before running at her, his sword glowing blue iwth chakra as he approached.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

"No idea..just remain calm and focused, we'll figure out something.." Kenshin stated. He loooked around..if he was just part of the game, along with the others..he better had to figure out how to win this. Expirence..information, these things would prove to be very valuable, but like the battle to re-take the village..he had to use the best of his abiltities. Win or lose..The young Uchiha kneeled on one knee..resting up, staying relaxed and keeping his composure while Geizu and Miezu were looking at the map..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2008)

Tsuya forms a handseal and steps into a paticular position, _'Okay if I can get this right I can catch 'em.'_ She thinks then takes a few deep breath, "Heads up!" She says and takes a huge breath then spits a layer of sticky substance on the ground.  Then sits there to lure the opponents onto the field as she is standing ontop of it.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2008)

Ichijin ducks and dodges the blow though getting a few burns in the process.  He grunts slightly with the pain of the attack but he charges also.  His Byakugan activated he aims for a few key points on his opponent.  Trying to close down part of his chakra system and getting a feel of his fighting ablilities.  The others in to close of aproximity for him to use his Kaiten.

Tereya clutches her sword as she watches the fight waiting to see if she was needed at all.  She waits and watches.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ashe stayed kneeling beside her cousin. Her eyes were closed and she was thinking deeply. Her mind wandered around , but her ears stayed peeled. Ashe finally opened her eyes then takes her hand off of her fan. No danger seemed to be happening at the moment. Her sharingan eyes wandered around the place and she inspected each odd thing. Nothing seemed out of place or odd....but this seemed more than just a ordinary scouting mission.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

"Yeah, thats a good choice." she said. She was happy that they were taking her to jail, but she really didn't care about dying. She has killed many innocents, and believes that murderers of the innocents should be put to death. "So, what is this place like? Is there a place for training?" she said with an evil smile.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

Ken leans back, smilling like a demon.  His hands touch down to the ground, and his claws dig into the earth behind him.  He then let's his body snap with the motion, all in one quick rush.  His feet leave the ground, and at this range will probably slam into Ichijin's chin.

As he lands on his feet again, he follows it all up by ripping the dirt out of the ground with his embeded claws, tossign it into Ichijin's eyes.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2008)

She makes a hand sign and says, "This will be over in 10 minutes Ichijin." seeming to know him pritty well already, somehow. Of course it was probly some kind of Jutsu she used to find it out or had over heard his name being spoken of at the camp.

Ryu grinned at him mentioning the Tails and said, "If your refering to one of the Nine greater deamons then I'd be happy to fight one no matter how meny tails."

Marxon mummbled to himself, "She's taking to damn long."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

Jasik laughed. "Well, the demon is getting closer every second we spend time talking. I'll hide in one of the above trees, you hide wherever you want. Its a demon, so that means this fight will be long. Just ambush it when it gets close." he said, then jumped up into the above trees, and took his left glove off. This may be a demon, but he might still be able to absorb from it.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryu muttered, "You act like your leading this team... pfft then again we never decided who should lead oh well." he slung the katana over his shoulder and walked off into some bushes. _This best work, or ambushing it might turn into more of a death trap for us._


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

"Hey, I heard that! I'm not leading the team, I'm just coming up with ideas! Something your not good at!" Jasik yelled at ryu, loud enough for him to hear him, but quiet enough so that the demon wouldn't. He has always had a short temper. If you ever messed with him, he would always go all out on you, with words or fists, depending on the situation.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2008)

"Last I heard it was me that surguested we ambushed it, not you."Ryu muttered noot being bothered by his comrade much. He sighed and sat back waiting for the 'deamon'  if it was a deamon to show up not knowing how long it would take.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

"Yeah, and all of a sudden, you don't like your idea! Have some self-confidence!" he yelled back at him. He was tired of arguing, and didn't feel like saying anymore. Then, the trees started to rustle, and the demon showed up. Jasik was astounded. It was the first demon he had ever seen.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

"There's only one way to truely figure out its a genjutsu" Kenshin stated. The young Uchiha stated as he stood up, break was now over. Geizu and Meizu looked up, after some time looking at the map and their little mumbles that consisted of aruging were considered to be pretty much pointless and a waste of breath. 

"We'll leave markers and then proceed on towards the mission destination. Should we of course find these markers again, then its obvious its genjutsu. The best we can do is remain calm and relaxed and work together. Should it be genjutsu, our only chance is for them to find us. Just in case anything happens..remember the word.." Kenshin leaned forward slightly as he whispered. "Akatsuki"

Geizu and Meizu nodded. They wouldnt have much difficulity remembering it. Still it was rather ironic on why the young Uchiha chose the word but they said nothing.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 11, 2008)

"Interesting. They're starting to call out some tricks." The voice of one of the two hooded figures entered the other's head. 

"That's a reasonable way to solve the prob. Now what? They didn't seem to be that exhausted, if we get down now, I'm not sure if we can survive to return." The other lowered his voice as both of them closely followed the four Uchiha's.

"I'm thinking... How would they react if they do think this is a genjutsu?" The first one audibly snickered. 

"You mean..." The other voice raised after seconds of silence, showing a slight confusion. 

"They want markers. They'll have the markers. Just stay focus and memorize whatever they show us. For the word... I think I do have a little plan for this..."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2008)

Ichijin's eyes widen as he he springs backward and realizes a little to late what was going to happen.  His head snaps back as the boot makes contact with his chin causing him flip backward also.  He thinks quick landing on his hands and springs to his feet.  Lucky for him the action caused him to distance himself enough to see the dirt coming.  He turns his head momentarily to shield his eyes from it.  He glares at the shinobi and feels the gash on his chin his hand coming away bloody.

"So you play dirty..."  Ichijin states as he hears his name hoping that for the moment the others will keep the Kunoichi occupied.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

"A battle.." The figure stopped moving. His crimision eyes staring off into the woods. Narrowing his eyes, his thoughts and curiosity led him to one thing. The man then rapidly darted forward towards the direction of the body, assuming his partner was somewhere in the area. He wasnt exactly familar with the charka's but it did not matter..nobody knew he was here..Once more he rapidly headed towards where the engament was going on, using the woods to cover him visibly as his immense speed pressed on towards his destination.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

"I take advantage of the world around me!" he laughs, running through some hand signs, and sending a giant fireball at the Hyuuga.

Hidden by the chakra from the flames in front of him, he runs just behind the fireball, aiming to follow up the burst of flame with more close range combat.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 11, 2008)

Yahiko makes a hand seal with his free hand, stopping a few feet from the woman.

"Boruto!" He swings his sword quickly, a blast of lightning being sent from the blade towards her.

--

Touya glares at her slightly.

"What's it to you? YOu won't be able to use any of it. We're keeping you in prison. Completely immobile. Unless ordered otherwise...I wouldn't mind killing you here, honestly..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

Yuriko's eyes turned completely black. She looked at Touya. "And I wouldn't mind ripping your heart out and eating it right in front of your friend. Then gouging his eyes out and playing with them like a kitten and yarn. But will I, no." she said, with a very serious expression on her face. "Kill me, go ahead I deserve it. But keep in mind this, I died and came back once, don't think I can't do it again." she said.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 11, 2008)

"Are you sure they're gonna head this way? We're like miles ahead." said one the two hooded figures, now visible as they sped with all their might from branches to branches, no longer sticking themselves to the moving four Uchiha's.

"Don't question my command, young man, you never know what's the right way." The other coldly replied as they both landed on a clearing with multitudes of ancient trees similar to the previous spot. "Now that we remembered the shape and position of those markers..." He smirked and took out a kunai. "...let's turn this place to hell."

The younger one nervously took out a kunai from inside his cloak, swinging it a little before turning back to the older man with an confirming look. He turned back and approached a large tree, starting to slowly craft something on the surface...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

Kenshin looked at all the poistions of where he left the markers. Each had special symbols and he forced himself, Geizu and Meizu to remember where each one was hidden. If this was truely genjutsu..they would find out soon. As long as they remained relaxed and calm and avoided using too much charka, they should be fine..in a way. As for their little password..it was easily reconizable to them and would provide as a means of knowing who each other was. 

"Keep aware of everything..take note of anything odd.." Kenshin stated. This game of wits against his enemy, surely they were somewhere, keeping an eye on them but they were Uchiha and they never did intend on backing down from a fight and refuse to give up. "Let's move" Geizu said as Miezu smirked. Once more..the Uchiha proceeded to head on towards the direction of where their mission destination was..


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 11, 2008)

Suzaku's eyes turn blood red, glaring at Yuriko.

"You think you can stop us?" She feels her chakra start draining from her body. "I know everything about you, Yuriko. How you survived for instance...Pretty useless with your chakra drained, huh?" His voice sounded slightly demonic. Overlapping his own voice.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 11, 2008)

Both hooded figures had already been sitting on the branches nearby, still somewhat revealing their visibility. The site below them didn't look exactly like the spot they had just been, yet, unless those red-eyed victims did memorize every single tiny detail, how many leaves there were in on a particular branch, with those identical markers already recrafted, those two clearing would be almost the same. 

The two patiently waited, the green cloak and hoods were visible at time, and indeed, they did know what would happen if they got detected.

But that shouldn't be a big problem to the both of them. They always had in their arsenal the sharpest tool of espionage. They always had behind their cloak the secret ninja art exclusive to their beloved clan. It was just... the moment had yet to come.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

"And I know most about you Suzaku. I know how you know how to drain like this, you summon the demons of hell into your body. I can see into hell, I could probably name all the ones you have inside you right now." she said. Her eyes kept being black, like a demon's. "I have one of the head ones in me right now. Just know, if you ever spread the secret, I will look into the pit, and tell them personally that they will not let you." she said.

"So keep draining me, you can't drain it all." she said. She started to sprout horns. Just a little warining to the demons inside him. Her voice was being very demonic also.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 11, 2008)

"You think you scare me, wench?" Suzaku laughs. "My power is unparraled...I can summon the Lord of Hell within me...A pact with them...You won't be able to turn them against me." His voice returns to normal slowly. "But I will keep your secret for now..." He thinks for a moment. "Except to taicho-..." He pauses for a moment. Then nods. "Fine, I'll keep it a secret for now. But if you get out of hand, everyone will know. Even if you kill me, I would be able to tell someone...because I will sell my soul to the demons to tell for me."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2008)

Yuriko still had her eyes black. "Go ahead, sell your soul, then you will have nothing to look forward to after death. Your demons don't scare me either. I talk to demons for fun. Their to afraid to allow me to sell my soul to them. Keep using them for your intimidation, I really don't care." she said.

"You laugh but your scared shitless on the inside." she said. "All demons are afraid for themselves." she said again. "So go ahead and laugh, because karma will bite you in the ass." she said


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

The group of Uchiha's continued to rapidly progress on through the forest. It was time for them..Kenshin, Gouzu and Miezu had their clan's legendary Sharingan activated. Seeing charka in color..they constantly looked around for anything that intended on ambushing them. So far soo good..they hadnt made it to another clearing but in a way, they were walking into a trap but thats what they intended..they were being spyed on, they all most likely knew that..they had to deal with whoever was targeting them..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 11, 2008)

The older man looked around and smirked. "Just wait... and see. If they don't come this way, you take my head." So far the decoration still looked the same, should the four enter the site, they would have to deal with the false memory... a trick... a hand-made genjutsu without a drop of chakra in usage. 

They were the Uchiha, genjutsu wouldn't fool them, moreover it can be a certification of death for both of these assassins... But even more deadly than genjutsu was the practice of deception. This... would be a mind game, a joyous mind game, and the reward would be lives. 

The both held their breath as they spotted the four Uchiha cautiously entering the site. Telling from the expression from those reddish eyes, apparently they had known for sure some were after them. 

The hooded figures looked at each other and performed multiple handseals... before no one could manage to spot them.

Their glee was on its peak, when suddenly the older flinched. There was a mistake. But now that those four had already been filling the place, there was no way to fix it... Their plan collapsed right in the first step.

The place still almost looked the same, yet there was a dark hole on the soil hidden behind the bush, a dark hole big enough to fit several bodies, and that seemed to be troubling the older assassin... It appeared that the two themselves had chosen the wrong place. Should the hole ever be discovered...should anyone tried examining what was laid under its unending depth, it would be a disaster for these two...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2008)

"There's a clearing up ahead..Gouzu..Miezu..check for the markers and be careful..keep an eye out for charka strings and every detail that doesnt seem right. Caution..remember.." Kenshin stated, he kept his Sharingan Eyes focused forward. The two older Jounin nodded as they began to quicken their pace towards the clearing. This clearing...they were targeted by their enemies..Kenshin knew they were hiding somewhere, all they needed to do was find out what their enemies were. If this was genjutsu..they would find out, right here and now.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 12, 2008)

"There's no other way to fix it now... We're just doomed to sit here and pray." The older one said as he closely obseved from above the Jounins examining their surroundings. The hole was still hidden behind the bush, but it could very well be seen if ones paid enough intention. It was rather foolish making someone examine this place.

"It's all your fault." The younger one snapped. "What if they spot it and jump right in?"

"I'm not gonna argue with you in this prob. Right now we are in a predicament. Should the worst happen, we have no choice other than to risk our own life." 

Then silence prevailed again. It didn't seem that the Jounins had yet detected the secret hole. Still, it was only the start of their search... Anything could happen. The assassins gritted their teeth praying. They had just pushed themselves from the active into the passive stance...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 12, 2008)

Gouzu and Meizu were taking their time as they began to search for the markers. In some places, the markers were easily to find while others were hidden well. Kenshin himself entered the clearing and looked around..his Sharignan glaring into the branches as he narrowed his eyes..searching the tops of the tree's as if they had an answer. Every area had to be checked..they had to make sure they were in genjutsu..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 12, 2008)

Ichijin quickly looks around at the location of his fellow shinobi.  He sees Tsuya and Yahiko on the far side of the clearing and Tereya had moved quickly into the forest when she saw the fireball form.  He glares in the direction of the attacking shinobi and quickly begins to spin hoping the Kaiten would cause the fireball to dissolve around him then he would charge once more.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 12, 2008)

The tensity grew immense in the nerves of the two assassins. They knew they couldn't be detected under any mean, as long as they could keep their chakra flow in a decent fashion. Yet, what made them so apprehensive weren't themselves, instead the feeble thing beneath that could be open to danger at any time. 

It was lucky for them, though, that the markers left were not among the spots close to the dark hole. They started to let out some sighs of relief as the Uchiha's had almost been fooled by the identical markers they had attempted to craft. So far, there were only several markers left, but anyway, those Uchiha wouldn't leave if they saw that there was actually a genjutsu. 

The only way to fix things now was to ruin their own previous effort. They had to lure these Uchiha's out of the belief that this was a fake genjutsu. There had to be some mean to do that...

The two were deep in thought when a squashing noise from behind the fateful bush all startled them. The leaves started to fall, and from behind the bush, a tiny black rat ran out, leaving some leaves falling behind it. 

That moment, the two assassins froze in terror. Now the thing they feared the most at present had happened...


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 12, 2008)

Ichijin spins in a Kaiten, and the fireball slams into him.  The fire spins around him, creating a vortex in which he is the center.  The fire spins around, actually gaining strength for a few instants, then dies down.

Kuroto stabs at him with his claws as the fire dies down, and with the massive fire the hyuuga created around himself with the Kaiten, it is nearly too late to get out of the way.  As ichijin quickly dodges around to the side, Kuroto only manages to slice a bit off the tip of his left hand's middle finger.

"Oh!" says Kuroto, hopping from one foot to the other as if dancing over a line, the fire surounding them causing light and shadow to flicker across his eyes.  "You're good!  Much better than my last one, tsuch power in the Hyuuga!  I'm impressed!"

He charges at Ichijin, fire blasting out behind him, which seems to boost his speed to nearly double, while leavinga burning forest in his wake.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ashe continues to run, keeping one hand on her large fan. Her sharingan eyes dashed back and forth checking the surroundings. Everything seemed fine, but yet they seemed so wrong. It confused her a bit, but she didn't question it. Ashe was a few cm's behind Kenshin, trailing him. She kept up with him now fully alert and her face cold.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 12, 2008)

Ichijin hissed in pain at the slice but didn't dwell on it he knew he would have enough time later.  Once he got rid of this bothersome shinobi.  He only growled at his seemingly playful comments as he waits for the next attack to come.  As he sped toward Ichijin he stood his ground and began to throw punches even before he got there.  Knowing that the speed he was coming at he would only have a second to make his stand worth it before he would be slammed backward.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 12, 2008)

Kuroto ducks under a punch, and is now squatting down.  But Ichijin gets in a strong kick to his face, causing to begin to fall to the side.  But Kuroto catches himself, and uses the force from the kick to stand up onto his hands, slaming his feet into Ichijin's face.

"That kind of hurt," Ken mutters, rubbing his jaw.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 12, 2008)

"I am not one to play dirty but it seems your pre-occupide with the welp deamon so I guess I'll have to deal with your team-mates first."She mummbled not caring if Ichijin won his current battle or not whoever won it didn't matter. She looked at the other two members and threw a wind mill shuirken length ways so it's flight path would be targeted at the two of them.

Rain stoud up and sighed their where to meny fractions aginste each other now to keep hidden, assisting the leaf village would likly result in him revealing himself to Marxon he thought.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 12, 2008)

"Oi, the markers remain right where we put them, looks like were going in circles" Miezu stated. Kenshin nodded slightly before glancing at Gouzu who just checked another marker which earned another nod. Something then occuried..an unexpected noise came from a bush within the clearing. They narrowed their eyes at the rat as it scurried along.

"A rat.." The young Uchiha then searched the trees with his Sharingan, attempting to find any enemy shinobi by seeing their charka but nothing. If only they had a Byakugan user this would have been much easier. Kenshin then narrowed his eyes towards the bush where the rat had seemingly appeared from. Kenshin then looked at the tree near and looked at the branches. Caution..curiosity..

"Yo Kenshin, you alright?" Gouzu asked as he appeared from checking another marker, Miezu was off checking the rest. Gouzu however noticed Kenshin's focus on the bush but soon enough, there was a response. 

"Yea..hey Gouzu..check that bush.."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 12, 2008)

"We must attack!" The younger assassin almost shouted and attempted to pull out some kunai from inside the cloak, yet the older one managed to hold him back in time. 

"Don't overdo! Your chakra flow will meet with problems!"

"Your gonna let them jump in that hole? Have you lost your mind? It leads to our village!!! I though you know why we have to serve under that scum! Now you will let them get to our home and blow it up?"

For the first time the stoic, older assassin felt out of the place. His mind was lost with clashing trains of thought that led to nowhere. He stared blankly at the four Uchiha who were approaching the bush, with only an adamantine instinct to hold back his younger comrade. 

"I'm not gonna let this happen! No way!" The younger assassin slipped a hand inside the cloak and took out a kunai, which instantly snapped reality back into the head of the older one. As the younger started to raise the kunai and with very alarming speed would launch it toward whoever among the Uchiha, the older one widen his eyes and quickly and firmly grabbed the younger's wrist.

"NO!! You stop right now!" The older assassin yelled, his calmness totally vanished.

"Let go of me you bastard!!!" The younger one tried to slam his fist into the face of the other, but was immediately blocked by a competent palm. 

"Set down you idiot! I forbid you!" The older shouted again. Even though the Uchiha's would be unlikely to be able to hear any noise from such a far distance, such a noisy conflict would be stupid for two professional assassins. Then there was an intense struggle, one trying to break out and burst out, one having no other choice than to hold down the imminent risk. 

The older's eyes widened as the younger's wrist slipped out of the his firm grip. With the fatal kunai in his hand, the younger one blindly slashed forwards. "YOU TRAITOR!!!" he shouted as the kunai went right through the older's torso. The astonished victim looked down at his chest for a second, before turning up to look into the astounded eyes of the unwilling killer trembling in fear of what he himself had just done. 

The sight of the older assassin started to fade out, as his last words failed to be expressed... 

The sight of the older assassin started to went blur in tears of remorse and fear of himself. Now, the matter of his own village was temporarily wiped away from his mind by the blinding distraughtness...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 12, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes and looked around in search of anything that also seemed out of place. For a moment he thought he heard something in the silent woods but ignored it for now. Gouzu shrugged as he began to approach the bush. Kenshin swallowed..what if it was a trap..what if it was going to lead them to their doom...yet this was war in a way. A mentality he had learned from his brother. Every mission..they were at war..

Gouzu slowly approached the bush and swallowed as Miezu watched. They were a bit cautious. Then there was silence..Gouzu then slowly approached the bush. He kicked at it and then began to dig his hands into it as if he was searching for something. 

"Well?" Miezu then finally asked. Gouzu then peered over the bush..spotting something that finally made him realize that they were in genjutsu..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 12, 2008)

The totally black plainness of the hole implied an astonishing depth within it. The hole's entrance could very well fit several adults at once. Yet, throughout the vertical unending depth emanated a faint gust of blurry smoke. It would be a risk considering exploring what actually laid underneath, since none was so sure to be foretold in such darkness. Yet, this hole, this entrance, it seemed worth a try for the Uchiha's: they could very well tell this could be a trap, yet... in that manner, they were already in traps... 

If this trap didn't hurt, another wouldn't.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ashe watches them then kneels down beside the hole. "Someone didn't want us to find this one obviously..." she mumbled then looked into the dark hole. Sighing she gets up "It seems of vital importance onto why they are following us...." she thought outloud then looks back at the hole. Her hair blew slightly, wanting to get free. "So we were in a genjutsu..what is the next course of action cousin??? This hole??" she motions to the hole with one hand.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 12, 2008)

_~After relaxing in the lake for a while._
"Hmmm.....ok.....crazy idea part one....." He said, climing out of the lake and walking over to his clothing, redressing. After thinking about how to start out, and how he was going to get it to work he summoned a thunderstorm. The storms power could be felt for miles from its acuall size. After a moment, he struck himself with lighting, making it appear as if to use Thunder Shot. "O.k.......lets see.....now divide it up into separate parts within my hands and arms." He said, making the lightning power divide throught his body. He then thrust his hand out, and stuck out a finger, sending out a segment of the lightning, followed by another from the other hand. Each segment was just as strong as the last, and just as strong as the original Thunder Shot. Their was only one draw back, it tired him out quickly, let alone how much chakra it used. "O.k......note to self.....use only when I have too....." He said, trying to catch his breath.
_~A Few Moments Later_
_"O.k.....crazy idea part two....." He said, striking himself once again with lightning. Once he was struck, he focused all of its power into his arm and hand. Instead of shooting it out this time, he manifests it around his arm...making it appear as if it WAS the lightning. "Hmm.....interesting........" He said walking over to a rock and slamming his arm down onto it, when his arm struck it, he felt no pain, and after a few seconds, the rock split in half. "O.k........" Was all he said as he deactivated it and walked back over to a tree and sitting down. The storm had then disappeared._


----------



## Caedus (Oct 12, 2008)

Kenshin looked at the hole. They could very well  be going too their deaths but they were already in a trap. The whole..war mentality thing still remained in the young Uchiha's mind..when there was war, there was risk. "We have no choice..were going into the hole, find out where it leads" 

This wasnt part of the mission at all yet there original mission was rather discarded. They werent suppose to be expecting oppoistion but they had to adapt..find out what's going on and proceed with mission execution.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Allow me to send a scout a head of us, one of my summons... It's better to be safe than sorry..." she offered and took her thumb to her mouth, about to bite it. "It will be one of the tiny ones.... you know? What do you think kenshin?" she asks and tilts her head some, her eyes look toward the hole again, inspecting it carefully. Ashe awaits his answer.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 12, 2008)

"Go ahead..its actually better that way" Kenshin said. Summons were something he didnt have and it was kinda of a relief to know they didnt have to risk their lives. The young Uchiha took another glance at Gouzu and Miezu who shrugged but it was hard to tell on what they were thinking.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ashe lifts up her long sleeve reveiling a copy of Orochimaru's tattoo. Ashe swipes it with blood, after she had bit her thumb and put her hand on the ground, saying the summoning spell. Standing up she waits for the smoke to clear to reveil a tiny snake. The snake was white and had large red eyes. The snakes tongue flickered in and out, its every unblinking.
Ashe looks down at the snake "You have a special assignment...scout the tunnel up ahead of us... and warn us if it gets too dangerous.... or if something happens...." she tells the snake sternly, who the snake nodded its head and starts to walk into the tunnel. "Whenever your ready" she turns to Kenshin passivly  then looks back inside the tunnel. Ashe had put her long sleeve down.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 12, 2008)

The young Uchiha was now faced with a decision. He could be either leaving his allies to a death..or he could be leading them to freedom from this genjutsu and their chance to complete their mission. If anything..this was his last chance to give up on this task and go on with a different path but as made up his mind before...they were at war, and war has risks. "Lets go.." Kenshin stated. 

The young Uchiha's cold sharingan eyes stared towards the hole, he took a swift glance towards Gouzu and Miezu who offered a nod in return, they were with the young man. They had agreeded and pretty much sure Ashe was as well. All they had to do was proceed towards the hole..and see where it took them..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 12, 2008)

The snake stayed about twenty feet in front of them maybe, just scouting with it's eyes. So far so good. No chakra or blood showed in its vision. Ashe watches the snake as it kept dissapearing into the darkness. Ashe's eyes stayed foreward, but her hand stayed off of her fan, if any signs of danger appeared, she would put it on the top of her fan, but after it seemed that it was just a false alarm she had let it go. She wondered how far they had gone so far.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2008)

Ichijin staggers backward from the blow to the face.  He wipes his hand across his face and looks at the blood on it.  Ichijin can feel it dripping from his nose and his chin, his finger forgotten for the moment.  "You are really starting to get on my nerves..."  he says to the ninja with a glare.  He then moves forward quickly begining another onslaught with his fists.

Tereya looked from the big Hyuuga's battle with the unknown assailent to the other group.  _"I can't help Ichijin-san...maybe I can help them..."_ she thinks as she moves around the burning forest to the other side of the clearing where the others were fighting the Kunoichi.  She quickly pulls her sword and charges forward.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 13, 2008)

He grins.

_My plan is working perfectly.  Bet that fool doesn't even realize I have a plan._

He flies through hand signs, and blasts a fireball at Ichijin from close range.  He then lights his claws on fire, and whips them out in a wide arc from both sides to make him hae a harder time dodging it.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 13, 2008)

The female Ninja sighed and sat down watching them fight, _Best to not interfer anyway this 'deamon' may do the job for me._ She watched them fighting each other and added to her thoughts _If he's a deamon then he has some advantages but I bet he has some kind of weakness, all deamons do._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 13, 2008)

Tsuya dodges the giant Shuriken sliding, alot like ice skating, "Try again..." she says with a smirk. 

She then sees Tereya, 'Damn it!' Tsuya thinks then sticks out her hand, "Don't step on it!!" she yells then slides over to Tereya and whispers how to stand on the glue. 

"I can tell you have something up your sleve but, just don't get in my way..." she says gripping the hilt of her swords, "Now, If we are fighting, we're fighting on my terms." she then says nodding down at the glue then gets into a fighting position.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 13, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes as they moved..so far..soo good..
_______________________________________________________________

The merciless crimison eyes of the figure watched a rather interesting show below. Standing on a branch near on the top of the tree..the figure looked downward to see the battle occuring below. A Hyuuga in the battle was enough to draw some interest. The hyuuga was fighting somebody..regardless, they didnt seem like people that would pose much of a threat to him. Still..a fight was a fight and it was interesting to see what the survivors of the leaf village were up too and see what type of enemies the leaf village just recieved..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ashe continued to go on through the tunnel. It had been a few more minuets. Her eyes stayed forward. Nothing seemed wrong so far....but there was always that chance the enemy was trying to give you a false sense of security before the attack. Her eyes looked everywhere, even though it was mostly dark.... and sometimes a torch was nearby, lighting the way, but mostly it was dark. Not too big a problem with the sharingan.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 14, 2008)

Ichijin covers his face with his hands as the fire ball blasts forward.  He throws himself backward then begins using his feet quickly before he hits the ground.  One leg he swings around hoping to knock his opponent of his feet while the other moves to kick him in the stomach.  He let's out a yell as the fire burns his hand and the uncovered parts of his face.  His only consilation is the fact that it cauterized the gash on his chin so it was no longer bleeding.  He hits the ground on his back and rolls away.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 14, 2008)

"Oi..this is kinda annoying" Miezu stated, out of nowhere. He was annoying but who could blame him..if anything, they could have just made the stupiest mistake of their lives. If this hole was another genjutsu..they were as good as dead. Gouzu just shrggued, saving his energy instead of trading words with his twin brother. Kenshin stayed quiet and continued to walk as well. He kept his own private thoughts to himself still, he remained calm and composed.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashe sighs then continues to walk forward. It did seem pretty...boring, as well as annoying. "We could just...depending on the depth of the hole, just ram right up into the fresh air....but it might cause attention...this mission is becoming more annoying.." she muttered, mostly to herself. The snake continued to slither along. Was it getting darker?


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 14, 2008)

Kuroto is knocked off hias feet, and as he falls to the ground, stabs his claws into it to kick at Ichijin again.  But before he can, Ichijin has kicked him in the stomache, and he flies back into a tree, splintering it on his back.

"Not... bad... for a Hyuuga..."

He runs through some hand signs, and fires off a Fireball.  But it completely misses ichijin, the endge of the fire doesn't even come within ten feet of the Hyuuga.  It just flies through some of the few trees that _aren't_ on fire at this point.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 14, 2008)

Ichijin staggers to his feet as the fireball flies by.  He looks down at the charred flesh on his hands and burnt spots on his clothes.  He glares up at the enemy he was fighting and smirks slightly.  "Thank you for cauterizing my wounds." he says to him.  "Now.  Shall we begin this battle instead playing around?"  Ichijin says with a challenge in his voice.
_________________________________

Tereya catches Tsuya's hand motion and stops.  She looks down her foot only mere centimeters from the sticky substance Tsuya placed.  Tereya stares down at it as she is told how to stand on it but stays back some.  "I-I will f-follow your l-lead..."  she says quietly to the girl as she looks up at the kunoichi sitting on the ground.

OOC:  Lunar- You have three ninja that have surrounded you while you watch Ichijin.  Watch out!  XP


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 14, 2008)

He laughs, dancing from one foot to the other.

"How about we just end it instead?" he says with a glint in his eyes.

He runs through some hand signs, and holds out a hand at Ichijin.

"Katon: Hinote Fukusou no Jutsu!"

The fire around the battlefield begins to move, converging from all directions on one target.  Ken is directign the whole forest fire at Ichijin.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 14, 2008)

Ichijin grinds his teeth in angry that he let such a trap be set on him.  That he walked right into it.  His mind moves fast and then he begins to spin putting as much energy as he can into his Kaiten.  As he spins the wind begins to circle then the fire hits him from all sides.  Nothing can be seen of the Hyuuga warrior but the mound of fire around him.

Tereya sees the fire moving and looks back at the fight she had just left.  "Ichijin-san!" she yells with out her trademark stutter.  As she sees nothing but flames where he once stood.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 15, 2008)

A bit of sweat trickles down Kuroto's brow, as the force of the Jutsu begins to take it's tole on his chakra.

He releases the hand sign, and the fire begins to dissipate.  But not before he can rush forward again, burning himself in the process.  He atempts to stab into Ichijin's arm with that crazed look on his face.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 15, 2008)

Ichijin spun hard knowing he didn't have much chakra left.  He quickly formulated a plan as he felt the fire dying down.  He was sweating profusly causing his injuries to sting as it flew off in droplets quickly turning into steam from the blaze.  Ichijin caught a slight movement through the flickering flames.  He stopped his Kaiten and thrust out his hand using the Hakke Kuushou hoping to slam his opponent.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 15, 2008)

He gets caught in the atack, and slams back into a burnt tree.  it can't take the force of impact, and he flies staright through, bouncing across the ground and skidding to a stop.

"Oh damn... you're good..." he mutters.  "Fine then, let us begin the fighting anew!"

He holds out a hand.

"My name is waffles!  And from now on, i shall call you Pancakes!"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 15, 2008)

Ichijin chuckles through his panting and shakes his head.  "No wonder your still moving.  Your insane."  He states flatly as his breathing calms a bit.  He moves his hands,  straightening them and putting them back into fists stretching the charred skin a bit so that way he had better movement in them.  He wipes a bit of the blood still trickling from his nose, the only unsealed wound now.  Ichijin then raises an arm and flicks his fingers to the other man "Alright Waffles, let's get this started!"  he states waiting for him to begin his onslaught again.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 15, 2008)

"Are you on crack?" he asks, surprised.  "My name isn't Waffles!  Frankly, I'm insulted that you confused the two of us.  Waffles is a douche!"

He charges at Ichijin, and stops, right in front of him, leaning so far into his face that Ichijin has to lean back to keep from touching him.

"Just for tjhat, you and I have a problem waffles."

He jumps back, then jumps foward with his arms extended, spinning as he does so, so that the blades are a macbre dance.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 15, 2008)

Ichijin glares at the man that was going on about waffles as he bent back from the man and his foul breath.  As he jumps back Ichijin took the opportunity to spring on to his hands moving to his feet.

"Ichijin!"  Tereya yelled throwing her sword to him as he flipped.  He grabbed the sword just as his feet touched the ground landing perfectly.  The sword flashed as he readied to counter the blows coming at him.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 15, 2008)

Kenshin continued to keep walking..things were getting more annoying but soon enough..there had to be end. Maybe they would be seeing it soon but for now, the best they can do is keep moving and remain calm, cool and collected. 
_________________________________________________________________

The figure continued to watch the battle, slightly ammused. His crimision eyes glaring downward, his presence unknown. How this battle would fan out would be very interesting to him. Soon enough, if he should jump in and start a little fun but that wasnt his style..maybe his partners but not his.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ashe continued to walk, looking a tad bit annoyed. This tunnel seemed long. That guy sure didn't want them to go in here....It might be great importance... or it could even be a trap, trying to lure them in. Who knows though. Her eyes stayed ahead and she watched the front fo them with little interest. Must be no danger yet. She mumbles something about this being too easy.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 15, 2008)

"He's strong... I deferntly would of had trouble fighting him, then again what can you expect from the Hidden leaf?"She mummbled to her self watching still.

Ryu looked around he was lost in the forest and frowned and mummbled, "What the hell is up with this place." He sat down frustrated and tried to think of a way to find one of the groups again or get back to camp.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 15, 2008)

*OOC:  Lunar-Watch out...your Kunoichi watching Ichijin is about to be attacked!  XD*

Tora groans as she finishes her meal causing Kiya to laugh and shake her head.  "Eat to much?"  she asks.

"How could you eat to much?"  Tora asks with a sheepish grin.  The two girls then turn to Imatsu.

"So...are you ready to go hit the bath tent?"  Kiya asks with a smile pushing the clothes toward him as Tora stands up picking up the plates from the small group.  "Don't for get you said you would take him..."  Kiya says to Kihei as she gives him a light kiss.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 15, 2008)

Tsuya looks at the Kunoichi that is just sitting there watching Ichijin.  _'Okay the hell with waiting...I'm going to force her on...' _ She thinks and pulls one of her katanas, and charges, leaping in the air, _'Mikadzuki no Mai - Dance of the Crescent Moon...'_ she thinks as she comes down viciously on the Kunoichi.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 15, 2008)

Kihei smiles slightly and nods, but Kurama taps him on the shoulder.

"Eh...I can take him...I think Touya wants you right now...I sensed his chakra spike for a moment before...Calmed down, but one of us should go check on him..."

"...Sure..." Kihei answers, glancing in Touya's direction. Then he looks back at Kiya, Tora, and Imatsu. "Er...do you mind? Kurama can show him while I go check on Touya...Not sure if its alright or bad that Touya's chakra spiked with how he's been..."

--

Suzaku laughs darkly for a moment.

"You really are a fool...You know nothing of what goes on in Hell..." He grins up, Suzaku's voice breaking through the two to be more dominant. "You may look down into Hell, but I lived there." He scoffs after that. "This is pointless. Just shut up so we can take you to taichou and get this over with." The red glow in his eyes begin to fade.

--

Yahiko holds his sword ready, glaring at the kunoichi. He watchs Tsuya attack, waiting to see her opponent's reaction before making a move. He didn't want to get in the way of her attack. Lightning began to charge into his sword as he waited, preparing for his attack when he gets the chance.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 15, 2008)

He continues slashing, slaming his claws into Ichijin's sword with vigor.

"Block, thrust, pary, strike, punch, kick, SCREAM!"

He grabs onto the sword with his claws, wrapping his metal hands around the blade, and holding it out of his way.  He stabs forward with the other hand, aiming to stab the claws straight through ichijin's head.  The claws light on fire as he goes in for this finishing blow.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 15, 2008)

Imatsu finished chewing the remainder of his food and looked up. He smiled and stood out of his chair, "Alright," he picked up the clothes that Kiya had pushed towards him. "Thanks again, this means a lot to me." He said smiling. He looked over at Kurama and waited for him to head out.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 15, 2008)

Yuriko smiles. "I don't really care about what happens in Hell. I just care about what happens on the gates before it. Or should I say, our world." she said. "Now, just start walking, I don't feel like waiting here anymore." she said. She got comfortable in her ice prison, she got used to being cold while she was trapped in the lake.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 15, 2008)

"Oh of course...I just thought it would be better if one you..um...guys took him rather than us girls..."  Kiya says with a chuckle then gives him a worried smile.  "Do you want me to come along?"  she asked a little of her concern can be heard in her voice.

Tora just sat grinning feeling very good now that her stomach was full.  "Find us when you guys are done!"  she says to Kurama and Imatsu.
_________________________________________

Ichijin ducked grateful for the Hyuuga's speed and that he was one of the fastest.  As he dropped his hair followed though he lost a good six inches of it in the process.  Ichijin then wrenched his sword free as he rolled away from the attack.  "YOU CUT MY DAMN HAIR!"  he yells finally showing emotion.  "You are going to pay for that..."  Ichijin says with menace in his voice as he begins to stalk the other shinobi.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 15, 2008)

Kihei shrugs.

"You can...Probably not a big deal though...Touya's probably just relieving stress...Figured I'd go check on him just in case though..."

Kurama nods slightly, getting up and walking to Imatsu.

"Your name's Imatsu, right?" Kurama asks, having not been there for most of hte conversation. "Nice to meet you." He holds his hand out, smiling a bit.

--

Suzaku starts to walk away, but pauses.

"Touya, freeze her in the lake. I think taichou's coming to check out what happened anyway. I'll meet him half way and come back."

"Right...whatever..." Touya shrugs, shoving Yuriko towards the lake before grabbing the back of her shirt and walking with her the rest of the way. He stops in the center of the lake, keeping her above the water with his ice. He lets her drop then, sinking into the water, but when it gets to around her neck, the lake suddenly freezes around her, trapping her, but leaving her head up.

"I'll be back in a bit..." He starts to walk off into the forest again.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 15, 2008)

"That's not all I did," he laughs, pointing tpo the fact that Ichijin's hair is on fire.

He doesn't let up, rushing in with falming claws, and slaming them into Ichijin's blade with great force.  The fire on the claws flares, enough to engulf Ichijin's hands.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 15, 2008)

Imatsu shakes his hand and returns a smile. "Nice to meet you too." He pauses, then asks; "Kurama right?" He released his hand after a few seconds and looked out of the food tent, searching for wherever the bath tent was. He wasn't sure which one it was, being new in this village and all.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 15, 2008)

Yuriko smiles. "Go ahead, bring him to me! I want to meet him anyway!" she yells before Touya can get into the forest. "So, does he have a bad temper, because if he does, we are a lot alike!" she yells. She was trying to get some info on him, so she could know how to talk with him. She can have many personalities, its hard not to when you absorb so many personalities.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 16, 2008)

Rain watched the combat uneffected by the flames because of his cloths being wet and soggy (make Rains bio now...) He looked at Ichijin and the other shonbi he looks around and decides to not interfer unless he is forced to engage in combat. _This forest is crazy tonight, full of ninja's from muliple fractions._


----------



## Caedus (Oct 16, 2008)

The figure took another step forward on the branch in front of him. His merciless, crimison eyes glaring downward towards the battle. This battle..the hyuuga had information he wanted but regardless, he needed to make a statement. Then again, rushing foolishly into battle was mistake, he was sure enough that even all of them wouldnt be that much of a problem but regardless, he had values..


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 16, 2008)

Kurama nods.

"Yeah. I'm the fukutaichou of Kihei's ANBU. We're Kumo shinobi, but allies with Konoha, so don't hesitate to ask us for help as well if you need it." Kurama smiles a bit before he turns to start walking. "Anyway, I'll show you to the bath house."

--

Touya shrugs, smirking slightly as he turns back to her.

"Depends who you're talking to. For your sake, it had better be taichou."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 16, 2008)

_ANBU eh? Pretty tough ninjas then. And I'm supposed to spar with them?!_ "Oh, right." Imatsu says as he catches up with Kurama. "May I ask you a question though, about something you said? You said you are the fukutaichou of Kihei's ANBU, what is the fukutaichou?"


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 16, 2008)

"Fukutaichou is the Vice Captain. Second in command to the ANBU. Kihei would be the taichou, or Captain, of the ANBU." He grins a bit. "Not to mention, he's the acting Raikage for the time being...He might not seem it by the way he acts, but he's pretty powerful. And don't worry about sparring us just because of our titles. We'll hold back, we're not as merciless as most shinobi of Kumo would be."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 16, 2008)

Imatsu sighed. _Whew, sparring against ANBU, top ranked ANBU. It might be fun._ "Now Raikage, what village is the Raikage kage of? And Kumo, what is that?" Imatsu stops. "Ummm... I'm sorry for all the questions. It's just that I haven't seen anyone in such a long time. Sorry for bothering you if I did."


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 16, 2008)

Kurama smiles warmly, shaking his head slightly.

"Its fine. Don't worry about it, I'll be happy to help with any questions you have. Anyway, the Raikage is to Kumo what the Hokage is to Konoha. Leader of Kumogakure. Kumo is the Village Hidden in the Clouds. Our home village. Kihei-taichou ended up in Konoha under some circumstances so we have close ties with Konoha and its shinobi now that he is the Raikage."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 16, 2008)

Imatsu looked at Kurama. "I see, well it's always good to have some allies here and there," Imatsu smiled. He looked around, "I guess the next few days I will have to spend my spare time touring the town to get the hang of it. Shouldn't be too hard I guess. Anywho, where exactly is this bath house?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Ichijin felt the heat on his back from the flames in his hair burning through his clothes.  He let out a yelp of pain when that pain was joined with the one of the searing heat on his hands.  

He let go of the sword as he dropped to the ground rolling away from the shinobi of fire that he was facing.  The raw dirt that they had kicked up during their battle quickly smothered the fires as he lept to his feet panting from the pain.  His hands were red and black charred from the flames as blisters quickly began to form.  

Ichijin's eyes narrowed as he watched and waited for the onslaught to begin yet again.  "I will not leave you this easily commander..."  he whispered as he waited.
_____________________________________________

Kiya nods standing and walking over to Kihei.  "I will go with you then..."  she says thinking of how it is to lose someone so close to you.  As her thoughts moved to see the face's of those losses she had felt she placed a shakey smile on her face as she slid her hand into his.  "Shall we go?"  she asks him quietly walking out of the tent not waiting for an answer.

Tora just shook her head and sighed as she watched Kiya and Kihei interact with each other.  Her heart ached to be near Dante again.  Even if it was only for a moment.  A tear fell as she remembered her dream and she sighed once again.  She crossed her arms slowly and walked out of the tent.  Tora was so lost in her thoughts that she just wandered toward the forest for some peace.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 17, 2008)

He runs at Ichijin, laughing like a maniac.

"Let's play a game!  It's called, 'satabby stabby!'  The goal is to see how many times i can stab you if I cauterize the wounds!"

he stops right in front of ichijin, kicking him in the chin so that he raises a little bit off the ground in front of him, into the air.  His claws light on fire.

"Go!"

He stabs ichijin's arm, pulling it out quickly.  the wound is left unbleeding, with the veins and arteries tightly shut, but the hole in the muscle and the pain is excrutiating.

he stabs ichijin in the stomache, and this time, not all the blood an be held back...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 17, 2008)

Hikaru walked out next to Jasik. "Jasik, I will distract the demon with a frontal attack. I suggest you sneak up on it from behind." He said, devising a plan in his head. _I probably shouldn't use my diamond attacks yet..._ He thought. _Those will just be if things get too out of hand..._ "I have never watched you two fight, so I will try not to interfere unless necessary. This will be your and Ryu's fight." He added.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 17, 2008)

"Sounds like a plan to me." he said. Then, he smiled, and snuck off closer to where the beast was, but stayed in the bushes to where it couldn't see him. He changed his arms back into their regular forms, not their sword forms. He wanted to sort of play with the demon, see how it likes to fight. As the beast got closer, he waited for Hikaru to make his move.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 17, 2008)

Then at once, the figure leaped off the branch he was on, landing several meters away from the fight between Ichijin and the man he was fighting..his cold crimision eyes stared dead forward. His hands remained hidden along with most of his body. The black cloak with the red clouds..these clothings were the symbol of death and destruction and fear to all who knew them. Unmatched..the deadliest missing S-Rank shinobi in the world. His headband showed the sign of the leaf village but the scar that ran through it..another symbol of severing ties to his home village. Uchiha Sasuke..perhaps a man long thought dead..finally revealed himself..


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 17, 2008)

Kihei nods lsightly as he walks with Kiya, staying close to her. He doesn't know what to say, just staying close to her and being quiet.

--

Kurama glances around.

"Just over here..." He leads Imatsu to the bath house, looking around. "You can go ahead in, I'm going to look into getting you help for finding your way around the camp. If I'm not back by then, just look for one of us to help you."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Ichijin even with his speed couldn't dodge the attack the shinobi was just to fast.  His body already in a high pain level moved to excruciating.  He let out a yell as he stabbed his arm then let a groan as he is stabbed in the stomach.  

As the blood begins to trickle out of the most recent wound he coughed splattering the ninja's face with the blood he coughed out.  Ichijin then smirked at him.  "Now..."  he said coughing again splattering him once again with blood so his face was now covered in the blood and spit.  "You are stuck..."  he says quietly looking down at Tsuya's sticky mess she had formed.  He began to laugh as his conscienceness began to fade.
_____________________________

Kiya walked silently next to Kihei as they went to find his friend.  Enjoying his presence like always.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ashe sighs and continues. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary. Her mind wandered, to maybe this is a trap. It was starting to get awfully annoying. They hadn't really been in here for long, but it would seem that way. Ashe turns her eyes to the brothers a bit. You didn't know what to expect from them. She looks forward again, her mind back on the mission. Some mission...it turned into some sort of trap...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 17, 2008)

Hikaru looked at the demon and sighed, forming a handseal. A bit of the ground broke and flew into the air, then broke into spikes. Suddenly, the spikes started to fly at the demon at high speed, whistling in the air. _Come on..._ He thought. _Now Jasik just needs to get behind it... Him and Ryu can handle this battle, I'm sure._ He kept thinking.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 17, 2008)

Imatsu looks into the bath house. "Alright, thanks." He walks in and finds a nearby stall closing the wooden door behind him, gets undressed, and starts taking his shower. The steam from the water instantly replenishes his skin. He washed all the dirt and other foreign materials out of his hair and off of his face. Just after ten seconds in the shower and Imatsu looks like an entirely different person. After his shower, he walks out, (dressed of course o.o), and waits around a bit for his hair to dry, looking for Kurama at the same time.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 17, 2008)

The beast jumped back, but before it could land, Jasik got behind it, and punched it with a blow that snap a four foot wide tree. The beast flew towards a tree, crushed through it, crushed through the second tree, and stopped at the third. He started to walk towards the beast, not very cautous of what could happen.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 17, 2008)

He looks down at the sticky mess.

"Well son of a bitch..."

he makes a few hand signs, and atempts to burn the stuff away with a fireball.  he aims it away from himself at first, testing it before hurting himself with the endvour.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 17, 2008)

((O.k. sense Hikashi is taking forever to get accepted because ichirou is taking his sweet 'ol time 'looking it over' im'a go ahead and work with him due to impaitentness....and if you say i shouldn't do this.....i've waited 6 days for ichirou to look him over, and ichirou looked over him today(finally) and just made one word about him and thats all i heard....so here it goes...))

A few hundred feet away from the exit of the cave Ashe and Kenshin were in, a fire was seeable amongst a clump of trees. Next to the fire was a tent, which from the outside, appeared to be a regular old tent, nothing special. However, unknown to anyone else, it was acually a genjutsu which was being used to hide who was inside. The acually 'home' that was sitting there was a relatively good sized home....for a 'shed'. And inside, lived Ecoda, Hikashi....the long lost Kage of the Hidden Ground Village. No one had seen him sense the night before he left, and now he is living in the forest, in a shack.
~Inside the 'Shack'.
"Man.....I can never keep this place clean......why can't I just clean it up and it acually stay clean through the next day?" He said, sighing, as he slouched down in his chair.
~5 Minutes later.
"Well.......might as well go get something to eat...." He said, standing up and walking out the door and away from the clump of trees. He gave a quick glace around, his eyes landing on the cave. "Hmmm.....i haven't tried there yet....." He said, walking toward it. Once he reached the entrance he stared in for a moment then entered, accidentaly kicking rocks as he went, making loud noises go through the cave. He had lost his touch sense leaving the village, he was not used to doing this. He cursed his feet everytime they would kick a rock.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ashe gasps as the snake hisses and she grabs her fan and whips it out, keeping still. It was obvious there was something up ahead. The snake hid and kept watch, watching the man who looked just like Gondara walk past it. she blinks then looks to Kenshin, and to the brothers. She stayed alert and opened her fan slightly, and putting it behind her, now more open as she watches ahead, leaning on it, but she had one hand on the main part.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 17, 2008)

Hikashi then heard a snake hiss but seeing how dark it was in the cave, he did not even bother to track it down. He then walked over to a section of the cave and pulled out his Original Family Buster Sword. As he did so, a long, screeching noise could be heard from the sword being removed, which would send a shiver through even the most hardend shinobi. After removing the sword, he stood, staring at the wall for a moment, then out of nowhere, he suddenly fliped around and aimed the sword at the opposing wall. Just when the sword came to a stop, an extremly strong gale of wind came surging out of the tip of the sword toward the wall of earth. This bombardment continued for about 30 seconds before it finally stopped. When it stopped, Hikashi lifted the sword over his shoulder, just as gondara does, and begins to walk down the coridoor which he had just made, still not noticing the people in the cave.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 17, 2008)

The man started to come into view. "G...ondara????" she blinks then puts her weapon down some. Looks could be deceiving though. "Gon..Dara???" she called some and watches him carefully. She walks up to him a bit, but carefully. She see's his brilliant redish, orange hair and puts her weapon down more, but not all the way. "Gondara?? If thats you ..." her eye twitches and she forces a chuckle some.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 17, 2008)

Hikashi blinked when she said 'Gondara' the first time. The second time, he turned slightly. On the third, he completly turned toward where the voice was coming from. He tried to focus, but his eyes were not what they used to be.(no i dont mean rin LOL)
After trying to focus a few times, he gave up and walked toward the voice a bit. Once he got closer he was able to see one figure, not clearly, but he was sure their was someone there. "Who are you?" He asked in a somewhat puzzled voice. He figured it was one of gondaras friends, seeing as she knew his name. But, for some reason, he could not make the conection that made her think he was gondara. After thinking about it a little, he remembered his hair, but did not say anything as he continued to try and focus his eyes on the figure.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 17, 2008)

Her eye twitches "If this is my...supposivly maybe 'fiance...' Im going to kill him...." her eye twitches and she raises her fan some. "Who are you???" she watches the man, able to see him quite clearly. Her eye twitches still...it looked a lot like Gondy....but more "Manly", which made her smirk some. She stayed in position, jumping to a different spot, beside her cousin, in the darkness.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Oct 17, 2008)

Hikashi blinked some. "I am......" He hesitated to say the next part. "Hikashi.....that is all i will say for now....how do you know how Gondara is? He is.......a long lost friend of mine, and I have been searching for him for what seems like forever."He said looking to her. By this time, his eye sight had ajusted and was able to see them clearly. He was able to see a few people, including the girl he had just talked to. He then replaced his sword in its pouch hanging from his back, just like gondaras.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 17, 2008)

OOC: Fine I retract my Jutsu...

Tsuya looks at the fireball as it hits the syrup, "Well, it's proven, you cannot get out of this glue.  The only person ever to get out was Kakuzu.  All it has done is get stronger from then." She says smirking and starts to walk towards the shinobi grabbing the hilt of one of her swords, "Are you ready for your demise...?" she says pulling the sword out and licking the blade.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 17, 2008)

He looks almost bored.  He even yawns.

"yeah, yeah.  Tell it to me claws bitch!"

He runs through some seals, and fire bursts out behind him, increasing his speed.

He begins trying to run.  At first, it looks as if he might just escape.  he stretches forwad a bit...

Then the glue snaps back.  he falls on his back, getting stuck in the glue like Jutsu on his entir ebody.

"Oh shit..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2008)

Tsuya walks and stands above him, infusing chakra into her sword and stabbing into the ground next to his head, "Well you aren't the best stratigest are you...?" she says wiping a finger acrossed one of his cheeks and then the other.  "But interesting jutsu you have...but you are going to die here..."She adds standing, pulling the sword back out and getting ready to slam it back down on his head.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 18, 2008)

"Wow... you're _so_ not worth this... but if I must..."

A slight bulge spiderwebs across his body; like his veins, or something simillare, are expaniding under his skin.  Black smoke somes out from his mouth.

The ground beneath him explodes in a burst of dark chakra.  Though still stuck to the ground, the earth rips off, in part, around and under the glue, creating a coating of stone on his back, arms, and legs.  He flexes his muscles, and the stone cracks around his joints, allowing fro free range of movement.

He grabs the sword, and dark chakra bursts forth from his skin, cracking around him, and bringing with it small patches of blood in certain parts of the flesh.

"Well then... let's end this job!"

He punches Tsuya with his off hand, and it's like being punched by a buldozer.  The arm bursts in a release of chakra and blood on impact, and tsuya goes flying into the air.  At twenty feet, she stops, and begins being crushed by dark charkra, which is holding her there like a pair of hands, and applying pressure.

After a few moments of pain, marked by burns begotten from being expossed to daemon chakra in a body that is unused to it, and a few nearly broken bones from the pressure being applied, Tsuya is dropped back to the ground, ten feet below.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2008)

She hits the ground coughing up blood from the impact, she pushes herself up and stands, shaking from exaustion.  She coughs, "Y-you...will not...defeat me...if you do I will take you wi-...th me..." she gets out and flips handseals, making five mizu bunshin.  The five start a Daibakufu no Jutsu, while she herself pulls her other Katana for Mikadzuki no Mai thinking this is the last move.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 18, 2008)

"Looks like the deamon won."The female shonbi mummbled under her breath, she yawned starting to get tierd and leaned back aginste the tree's riged, rough, cold bark. It was an odd battle really to her, last thing she would expected was for a deamon to apper out of no where.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 18, 2008)

"Great.." Kenshin thought. They had stumbled across some odd village. He did not want to say anything and none of the brothers said anything as well. They werent sure on what was going to happen at all. If anything, he was starting to regret on taking this mission but he would have to put that aside. He was here and had to do something but regardless, friend or not..they had to get out of here quickly and head towards the misson objective..they still had other comrades that needed help..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 18, 2008)

The silence was almost deathly. All the surroundings just looked normal, but there was no sounds emanated from the leaves along the route... 

Dawn was coming, and yet despite the fresh pleasant atmosphere of a new day, absolute quietness permeated. All audible was the sound of the light gust of wind meeting with the placcid leaves. 

Dispersed buildings seemed to have been cursorly made up on the way, but in spite of these obvious presence, there was no implication that life was around.   

Four Uchiha, four warriors. One village. No sound. And something not right.

The trees started to shake violently, and the leaves produced a loud, prolonged, low-pitched noise. A clashing sound pierced the air from one spot, followed by a rain of kunai and explosive tags from every direction, all aiming at the four Uchiha's.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 18, 2008)

She gasps and yells to watch out. She whips out her fan and sends strong winds in one direction, causing the kunais to fall down or be thrown back, causing explosives away from them. She gasps and some from the back had gotten her. Blood started to drip from her shoulder, and back. She looks to her cousin and some blasts sent out building or dirt debree. She put her fan in front of her to block it. "Kenshin.." she growls some. "This was a trap..I..think" she mumbles.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 18, 2008)

"Oi! we have to fall back!" Miezu yelled. 

"WHAT'YA TALKIN ABOUT!?" Gouzu yelled in return, rapidly forming handsigns as he unleashed the signature Grand Fireball technique, sending the massive fireball in another direction, causing the kunai to explode in mid-air and away from them.

Kenshin gritted his teeth as he narrowed his eyes in search of those who were attacking them..something considered them a threat and they obviously entered a threat. He truely now was regretting accepting this mission..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 18, 2008)

She continues to block, but remembers the explosive tags. She whips out another gust of wind, sending the kunai's falling. They explode onto the ground. Beads of sweat drips down her face and she growls some. Ashe looks toward the brothers, and to Kenshin, jumping away from a few stray kunai's. She was slightly enjoying herself.....but this was quite a dangerous mission. "Some mission..more like a death trap.." she mumbles.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 18, 2008)

"Heh...These guys ain't gonna be easy." Some voice mumbled in the leaves. 

"Just shut up. Of course they aren't. They are the Uchiha's. You don't know a thing." Another voice rang out audibly from the opposite tree.

"Don't blame him. Blame the age." The third voice from a totally different direction. "Kids don't know a thing about Uchiha's." 

"Regardless, none will survive once they cross the line to our territory." 

Silence prevailed for a moment, interspersed by some burst of sporadic laughter all around the massive leaves.


"Hey you!!! Yeah you Uchiha!!!" A voice echoed from some unclear direction.

"Go home. No room for brats here!" Another voice reverberated from an equally unclear, but clearly different direction, blurry enough to spin all the four heads around.

"Head forwards and you will regret." 


"What's the matter with Uchiha's?"


"Don't play with fire, or you'll get toasted." 


Multitude of different voices from thousands of direction from the leaves up high almost haunted the place.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 18, 2008)

"Oi, what now?" Miezu asked. He wasnt sure what to do, he only came for the trip for some fun..nothing serious. Still even in the face of a big battle, he remained his goofy self. This was all rather interesting. 

Gouzu cocked his head to one side, then to the other, thinking about the situation. Maybe they werent liked for who they were. Uchiha..perhaps one of their own in the past had done something to earn their distrust. 

Kenshin gritted his teeth, this wasnt part of the mission..he wasnt sure where exactly he was due to traveling underground. The young Uchiha simply had no choice to try and avoid conflict..

"We dont mean any harm! Were not here to attack, were on a mission, our purpose was simply a scouting mission!" Kenshin yelled back to them. He tried to remain as smooth as possible..in reality he thought the mission involved taking the land to expand territory but he wasnt sure if he was remembering it right. If anything, the situation they were in was bad enough..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ashe closed her fan and leans on it some. Hopefully, Kenshins plan would work. This mission had to have been covered up. The cover up must have been the "scouting" part. Ashe stayed silent and watched around calmly. Her sharingan eyes look around. "This is getting kind of crazy..." she mumbled, mostly to herself. She eyes her tattoo some, and gets a few ideas, but it was better to not make any moves at the moment.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 18, 2008)

He erects a barrier made up of daemon chakra.  The wall stretches up out of the ground, tearing it up as he kneels in front of it.  The water hits the wall of chakra, and gets parted around it, missing the ninja it was aimed at originally.

The swordsmanship, however, goes unnoticed because of this atack.  She gets in, and slices at him.  At the last moment, he sees her, end moves his armsup to block.

She creates a gash across his arm, spilling blood on the ground.  But from the wound a large blast of Daemon chakra bursts out, slaming Tsuya in the chest, and knocking her back.

Kuroto charges in, slicing at her with increased speed.

"Die, die, die!" he cackles.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 18, 2008)

Ichijin's eyes flicker open as he sees the shinobi fighting Tsuya.  He slowly staggers to his feet his hand against his stomach where he had been stabbed as he judges to see if he had enough chakra to help the Kunoichi.  Ichijin stumbles forward and his eyes open wide as he catches a slight glimpse of the man in the black and red cloak watching the battle.  

As Ichijin looked away Tereya became full of determination.  _"I will not see someone fall because I am afraid..."_ she thought fiercly to herself.  She charged toward the enemies back as he sliced at Tsuya.  Tereya filled her hand with chakra using her Gouwan she aimed her fist straight for the middle of his back just as Ichijin turned to see, a slight smile on his face.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 18, 2008)

He jumps away, and looks down at them with hatred in his eyes, in stark contrast to the playful enthusiasm predominately displayed before.

He shakes his head as if clearing himself of some presence, and covers up the action with a bow.

"I bid you all farwell."

He flips backwards into the trees, running off at daemon enhanced speed untill he is sure he has gotten away from what had been his prey.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2008)

Tsuya drops to to her knees as the clones pop.  She takes some bandages out of her shuriken pouch and bandages herself up as much as she can, and walks towards Ichijin, "Let me heal you..." she says putting her hand out and it flashes green starting to heal the wound on his gut, then his arm.  She stands pretty exausted and looks around, "D*mn...this is alot harder than I thought..." she says getting prepared for another fight, seething her only surviving sword.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 18, 2008)

After a bit, Suzaku comes stumbling towards Kihei. Kihei's eyes widen slightly at seeing him.

"Shouldn't you be resting?"

"I felt Touya's chakra spike and went to look...Some girl attacked him...asking about Jasik...Do either of you know him?" Suzaku answers, stabbing his sheathed sword into the ground to keep himself balanced.

--

Kurama comes back to the bath houses after a few moments, Akiro following him. The large wolf looks slightly annoyed, but follows all the same.

"Yo." Kurama smiles as he approachs Imatsu.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 18, 2008)

Shark got up from a nap he stretched and walked outside yawning the village was being rebuilt around him as he stood there. "Well better get to work" he walked to the building he was assigned to work on and began grabbing boards from the stock pile and started giving them to teh builders.

he was starting to get bored fast like every other day he would normally just suck it up and keep working. But today something he heard interested him two of the builders where going to someones tent tonight and there was going to be a card game. Shark began to think "_Hmm i suppose a new guest would be fine i need money but if i lose... nah i well win._"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 18, 2008)

"Scouting? Hey guys he said scouting!!!" A burst of laughter echoed inside the massive leaves in a chain effect. Different tones and different position made it sound like the trees were haunted. 

"You brats are talking like fools. Scout, uncovered, and now you wanna get away... in one piece... Man what a dream!" Another voice came out from afar in another direction.

"Well too late to get back. Welcome to our home. Feel free to scout." 

Hardly had the sentence finished when a mass of smoke bombs rained down from the sky above the four. That amount would be more than enough to engulf the area with smoke. 

Several feet before they touched the ground, they bombs went up, but the smoke they spreaded wasn't as black and unpleasant as usual. It was more like white... and produced a seductive scent which was gradually sure to be getting into the olfactory senses of the four Uchiha's.  


"Where was that? Who did this?" A voice loudly mumbled in the leaves.

"I did. Sooner or later there will be intruders to our village." Right next to him came another voice.

"Just that it could destroy us too if we're caught by the smoke."

"I calculated. With this height we would suffer no effect. And if you wanna be sure. Just cover your nostrils."

"I'm no kid to teach. I know what it does man. Even with this height we CAN be caught by some effect. We don't have to use genjutsu! We can just get them right there by some means of weapon!"

"Well we're used to fears. A little more fake vision wouldn't harm. But maybe they don't, they're gonna have a long time seeing the thing that fears them the most in their vision..."


The white smoke had been fully covering the area, covering any really vision that could have come to sight...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 18, 2008)

"Fuck, we gotta do something..Gouzu, Miezu on three!" Kenshin ordered. he wasnt sure what would happen but there was no chance to find out. The 3 male Uchiha's knew exactly what to do. Standing next to each other, they rapidly formed handsigns of the katon jutsu at the same swift pace. They gathered their charka..it was almost like breathing too them. Kenshin regretted the wrong word choice but he had no time to focus on that..nerve, nerve, nerve..the words screamed in his mind.

"Now! Fire Style Grand Fireball Jutsu!" The three said in complete unison, their now activated Sharingan glaring forward as they all took a step forward and unleashed the massive fireballs into the white smoke hoping that it would somehow take effect.

For the brothers, even if they died..at least they would die knowing they had may have hit something..hopefully..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 18, 2008)

Part of the smoke momentarily retreated under the effect of the great fireball jutsu, revealing a fraction of real vision back into sight. The part of the smoke that had been burnt emanated a strong unpleasant odor that quickly evaporated into the air above, likely to bring those loud ambushers in the leaves a nostril disruption. 

"Damn, what a smell... Like a dead fish in the toilet..." 

"Shut up..." A voice hissed. " No matter what they do. The effect will get into them before they can burn up this massive smoke.

The smoke, however, was too large, and while it was not dense, there was other part quickly available to fill up the burnt part and cover the vision again. It could be a smart move to burn up the smoke and set oneself free. Yet, considering the limited amount, it would be unlikely that all the four could use up their chakra to set themselves free before the gruesome effect got into them...

And once they were caught, it would be hell for the mentally weak. Even the Sharingan wouldn't prevent them from the tempting will to kill, sob, and scream. They would see in their fake vision the thing that had been wearing them down the most, and would exhaust themselves if their morale wasn't strong enough to break free on their own.


"Let's see... How would they react... Everybody has a fear."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 18, 2008)

She coughs some and whipes out her fan, making a tornado of wind. The fire whips around the area, engulfing the smoke. She coughs some and covers her face. She had made sure the fire missed them. Hopefully she was being of some help, like she wanted. Ashe could make the tornado dissapear when she wanted to. She stops at her next move. and keeps her fan out. "I do hope I am of some help.." she said almost in a mumbled then looks toward the trees. The fire tornado dissipates. Ashe suddenly grabs her head with one hand gently, stopping all movement.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

"No..It cant end this way..Fire at will!, head back towards the tunnel!" Kenshin commanded. Rapidly forming their handsigns, the Uchiha narrowed their eyes..it was their only chance. They werent sure what the smoke would do but they couldnt inhale, whatever they did..they shouldnt inhale it. Step by step they begun to walk backwards as Gouzu, Miezu and Kenshin continued to fire massive fireballs in rapid sucession in their attempt to take out the smoke or at least hold it back until they could get the hell out of here..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 19, 2008)

She opens one eye and follows them, holding her breath. "Kenshin.." she mumbles, then takes some more gusts with her fan. She didn't know how much she could last....but she was fairing well at the moment. She was lagging behind some but kept up slightly. Ashe saw the tunnel up ahead but keeps a hand over her mouth. Hopefully, they would be safe very soon.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 19, 2008)

As the end of Sharks shift grew near he started getting really excited for the poker game. "What was that guy's name again hosting the poker party.... Oh it doesent matter i know hwere his tent is and thats all i need to know." He smirked and saw his shift was up. 

He finished his last load and then started running to where the old hyuuga rebel base was as he checked how much money he had left on him. he stoped when he reached into his pocket "Empty...What i need to get home and get money!!" He darted to his tent and smash his bank taking all the money in it.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 19, 2008)

"Shit! Why the heck can they still move? It should be working now!" The assassins started to be concerned. They weren't sure if these Uchiha's had an idea who they really were, but at least their presence had been confirmed. If those could get away, no one would be sure what they would bring back one day to this village. 

"We won't let them go!" One voice seemingly exploded.

"Stop! We can't really do anything... Are you gonna jump right there in the smoke?" 

"But..."

"No but. If these can't pass, no one can't. We won't chase..."

"It's not about the village anymore! It's about our lives don't you understand? We're gonna be doomed if we let those intruders get away... "

"But there's really nothing we can do now. If you jump right in the smoke... Unless you have no fear... no one would be able to save you... We just need to sit here and hope... that he didn't see this..."


Out of the blue the placcid smoke started to rage violently, apparently driven by some formidable force. A mass of leaves was blasted into the wind and fell into the rage of the force. Trees shook, leaves fluttered, then everything came to nothing, like a brief storm had just gone. 

The smoke was finally clear, only a very little fraction of it was extant in the air, but even a deep breath of it wouldn't mean too much harm for the nerve.


But then a vicious explosion shook the whole region; black smoke, real smoke made of dust and fragments of rock flew up to cover the tunnel entrance. The pressure had destroyed the entrance door, making heavy boulders fall down to block the tunnel forever...or at least it seemed so.

The smoke cleared, showing beside the tunnel a posing figure, an arm raised horizontally, his palm facing the tunnel entrance that had just been blocked by the boulders. 

The figure was shown to be a tall man with dark red hair in a shiny silver armor suit with a cape fluttering behind him, heavily decorated by glamorous ornaments.

Some voices mumbled in the leaves.

"Oh goodness...no..." 

"Damn... I told you..." 

"He... he stood there all from the beginning..."

"But damn he survived the smoke!" 

"Fools! Shut all your mouth and retreat!"


The man in the silver suit looked up and glared straight forward at the seeming leader of the group. 

"Seems like rats just love to head to the cage these days. Now no way out for you guys."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ashe watches the man, glaring some. She wondered who this guy was. Since the smoke was clear, she was able to breath. Her eyes lock onto the guys and she leans on her fan. It was off to the right of her. "Kenshin..." she said "Do you know who this guy is??" she asks then glares more. This guy seemed dangerous. "Who are you??" she thought out loud a bit.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth as Gouzu and Miezu kept silent. Things kept changing at every moment and their lives time and time again were being put in danger. He wasnt ready for a mission like this but at least he had Gouzu and Miezu with him..he had to trust their skills despite the fact they still seemed so composed. With this new figure..things were bound to either be in their favor or possibly..worse..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 19, 2008)

The man headed forwards and stopped right before the four Uchiha. His cold eyes glared down to meet the crimson Sharingans on the face of the seeming leader of the group, a deed no one had ever dared to do before

"Uchiha, huh?" He raised a hand in a silver glove to his ear. "I haven't fought any of them for a long long time."

The sentence finished when the palm lay on Kenshin's face as the man had just gave him a violent slap. "But one thing for sure. This is interesting." He let out a wicked smile as the slap drove Kenshin feet backwards. 

The man continued to head toward Kenshin, his cape fluttered in the wind in a threatening fashion.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 19, 2008)

She gasps "Kenshin!!" she suddenly runs towards the man, behind him a bit. "How dare you touch my cousin..." she glares some. "Just who do you think you are!?!" she yells at him and opens her fan. putting it behind her and glaring. The fan was open and was meant to be threatening. "How can you just toss him around like that!? Your a...." she growls an grips her fan tightly.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

Imatsu picks himself up from the ground. "Oh, there you are Kurama, I've been waiting a bit, but it's fine, I don't mind." He looks over at the wolf following Kurama. "So, is this wolf going to be my guide around the village?" He smiles a bit. "Or is he just tagging along?"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 19, 2008)

"A what? Your willing to stop me?" The man looked down at Ashe and smirked at the astonished expression on her face, as well as that of her companions. 

"Come and try, if your really that good." He looked up to the sky, the wicked smile stayed static. His eyes glared down and pierced through Ashe's Sharingans again with a heavy twitch. "I never underestimate any opponent of mine. Just frankly, you are weak."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 19, 2008)

She sighs and glares "Shut your mouth........People grow stronger when protecting people they care about" she growls and keeps the glare. "You really piss me off....You're a real jerk.... you know that??" she growls the words out. She looks down to where her cursed mark was covered and growls some. It stung a bit, but she wasn't about to let her cousin be pushed around like this. "Now..." she glares "Who are you.." she glared right back into his glare.


----------



## A Common Hero (Oct 19, 2008)

Kuroto's chakra circulatory system begins to settle down as the daemon chakra fades away.  It returns to normal, and the veins of chakra stop bulging, giving him back his normal apearance.

But with the daemon chakra gone, he can no longer move from the damage his body has taken.  He lands on a branch, and can't support his own weight, falling into the clearing below.

"...Maybe I'll just rest here for a while...  Damn them... shouldn't have been playing around like that with those two..."

He begins to fade away, his eyes closing into sleep.

"Although... it was... fun..."


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

Kenshin kept his composure, while the humiliation of being slapped around boiled at him and he wanted to lash out but he did not want to make a costly mistake. He closed his eyes for a moment and took a deep breath before opening his eyes once more, glaring towards this new man. Gouzu and miezu remained quiet, silent..unsure on what would happen. 

"Your interesting..tell me, who are you and what do you want.." Kenshin asked as he kept his gaze forward..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 19, 2008)

The man half smiled at Ashe's question before slowly turning to Kenshin. "I was going to say the same line." He pushed his cape away from his torso and went past Ashe to again stopped before Kenshin. 




"Hey, go! What are you waiting for?" A voice mumbled in the leaves, likely to be calling some companion. Yet, no answer came from the called man. "Hey! Genzaki! I'm talking to you! We have no time!"

"Leave. I will watch." The man named Genzaki coldly replied after a moment of apathy, a scent of disgust emanated from his voice. "That man... That bastard... I will kill him one day. He will pay for killing my father."

"Have you lost your mind? Come on, I don't have time for this shit!!!"   

"You go. Leave me. I've never intended to run away from this guy." 




"Well. I am your enemy." the man in the cape raised his arm once again. A raging white flame emerged from his gloved, ready to launch something to Kenshin's face. "Make a move, Uchiha. Kill me, before I do something to you."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 19, 2008)

He didn't even check how much money he had just he knew he had enough. As he ran outside the tent he looked both ways and then forgot where it was! "Ah crap" He looked left and then right he had no clue which way it was.

As he was about to go back into his tent he saw the two who where taking about the poker party. He turned around and fellowed them from a distance. _"I am really lucky or really unlucky because i might lose money...Nah"_ as the approached a tent he waited outside it a bit to see if that was it.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth and planted his feet in the ground, he clutched his right arm with an open plam as a ball of lighting charka began to form. Sparks of lighting began to shoot out from the ball as the chidori began to charge, his Sharingan eyeing the man before him. 

"I dont have any intention on killing you..we dont mean any harm, we didnt do anything!" Kenshin shouted. he wanted to avoid a conflict..something about this man was creeping him out..Gouzu and Miezu themselves were calm and composed, they werent sure what was going on.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2008)

Ichijin watched the insane shin obi bound away as he coughs once again splattering blood on his hand.  He nods at Tsuya as she heals him.  ?Thank you.?  he states as he stands straighter now.  He looks straight at the man wearing the black and red cloak ignoring the others as of yet.   ?I think we need to move on quickly.  That battle took a lot out of us and we still have three others watching right now.?  Ichijin stated still not taking his eyes off the Uchiha.  He stands quietly and proudly waiting for responses from the others.

As Ichijin spoke Tereya?s eyes followed his gaze.  She nodded then went over to retrieve her sword.  The fire had turned it a little black but it look like it was still in good working order.  Tereya again glanced at her surroundings and sighed as she walked back to the group.  ?I-I think th-that would b-be a-a good idea??  she stammered out in her usual nervous way.
____________________________________________

Kiya rushes to Suzaku?s side.  ?Are you okay??  she asks worriedly glancing at Kihei then back to him.  ?Yes I know him.  He showed up here right after the Konoha battle.  He was one of them that was sent on the mission to the outer lands.?  Kiya says quietly as she checks Suzaku over.  ?I will take him to the hospital to get more rest.  If you want to go help Touya??  Kiya says then thinks for a moment.  ?Oh!  I remember he tried to give us gloves.  Be careful, don?t make skin contact with her??  she says to Kihei glancing in the direction of the lake.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 19, 2008)

Kihei looks confused for a moment.

"Why no-"

"She takes your power through skin contact...Copies everything about you...All I got out of it...She fought Touya, but his ice armor kept her from getting anything..." He then shakes ihs head. "I'm fine, I just went to help Touya...Nothing too bad happened..."

"Huh..." Kihei thinks for a moment. "It doesn't matter if she touchs me then...She'll probably kill herself if she tries..."

--

Kurama nods slightly.

"Yes, this is Akiro. He agreed to help you find your way around the village when he's not busy...but he's Kihei's wolf, so I can't guarentee he'll be around all the time."

--

Yahiko glances back towards the Uchiha as Ichijin was looking. He could sense him easily and was on guard again as he walked towards the rest of the group to join them. He looks back fully at the Uchiha after that, ready for whatever he'd do if he made a move against them.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 19, 2008)

The sudden dazzling light from the legendary Chidori almost temporarily blinded the vision of the man. He covered his eyes with an arm, still keeping the white flame on the other hand. 

As his sight started to get used to the dazzle, he uncovered the eyes. "Lightning? I have heard the Uchiha is better with Fire." Again, the wicked smile emanated from the face.




_It won't work._ Genzaki closely observed the conflict from up high in the leaves. It seemed that a formidable fight would be inevitable. Though he bore no love for those new Uchiha intruders, deep inside, there was a silent implicit prayer for their strength... _Those Uchiha's, they made a mistake again... That ninja art... even this Chidori I heard about... however deadly it is... Damn they need to find another way._




The man fully stared at the Chidori on Kenshin's hand with a gleeful twisted smirk. "Hit it. Or you're gonna regret later." He finished the sentence by continuing approaching Kenshin, closer and closer.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

"Nerve, nerve nerve..!" The thought yelled in his mind but he had no choice. He could not afford to let fear hold him back, maybe he was charging recklessly but if he didnt attack, he would be right back where he was before. Many of his clan members were starting to look up to him..he could not let them down. "Fine, you asked for it..." Kenshin the darted forward gritted his teeth. He wasnt sure if he was running into death but he could not sit back and hide..For a moment it seemed that he was running for eternity but soon enough, he was finally in range.

"Chidori!!" Kenshin plunged his Chidori forward towards the man, awaiting the outcome..
__________________________________________________________
Sasuke watched the Hyuuga and his small group of shinobi from his elevated poistion..his merciless crimision eyes staring down at them. The Uchiha's cloak must have instantly sparked a certain fear in them considering his reputation or who he was apart of. His partner was somewhere..hiding but it did not matter, he had options right here. The Uchiha took another step forward, keeping his ruthless gaze..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ashe jumps back some and looks to her cousin. The chidori seemed strong. Ashe herself didn't know if it would work against this...awfully.. strange man. Ashe jumps back a bit behind kenshin, but a little to the left. This was his battle it seemed. If there was any sign of Kenshin dieing, or becoming close to death she would have to jump in. The Uchiha's didn't need another of the leaders sons....gone. Ashe watches as he ran at the man, chidori thundering like 1000 birds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

Tsuya nods, "Best thing to do..."she says coughing a bit from the grip and fall earlier.  As the Uchiha steped forward her hand started fiddling with the hilt of her sword, she looks at Ichijin without saying a word it was like saying a million.  She sensed the Uchiha but did not look, _'I don't think I can fight much more...'_ she thinks taking a deep breath readying for a fight.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

"I see." Imatsu said as he looked back at Kurama. "So this wolf will be leading me around the village?" he asked. Imatsu crouched down and looked at the wolf. "So this is Kihei's wolf eh," Imatsu laughed a little bit. "It sure is cute." He looked back up, "Oh, yeah, I forgot to ask earlier but, where will I be staying here?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2008)

Ichijin steps forward standing between the group and the Uchiha.  His eyes narrow as he sees him step forward.  His breathing finally stabalized he watches.  "What business do you have with us?"  he says all emotion gone from his voice.  Ichijin's body aches from the previous fight but he will fight with everything left in him if he has to.
__________________________________________

Kiya nods stepping back from Suzaku.  "We better go help Touya.  Just in case..."  she says  quietly as she looks again in the direction of the lake waiting for Kihei and Sazaku.  
__________________________________________

Tora wanders the forest ending up near the stream.  She sits placing her hands over the baby as tears begin to stream down her face.  The wind blows gently but can not dry the tears because of the speed which they fall.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

"A little birdy told me of your engagement..if anything I'm curious on why shinobi from the Hidden Leaf have business here" Sasuke simply stated, his cold merciless Sharingan eyes glaring towards them. If he wanted to, anybody who looked into them who instantly be put into genjutsu without even realizing it or some would even feel his killer intent but for now, there was no need to fight..his code of honor prevented it..

The Sharingan Warrior just stood still, his cloak and scarred headband oddly making him standout in the enviroment. His hands remained covered by his sleeves. He wasnt surprised that he was now talking to them..it was only a matter of time.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 19, 2008)

Yahiko glares at Sasuke, keeping his eyes on the Uchiha's feet. He knew of the Mengekyou's techniques from what Kihei told him. He also knew he stood no chance against one of Akatsuki, especially with the rest of the team weakened from the previous fight. But he was ready if anything happened.

--

Kihei nods slightly.

"Yeah..." He starts to walk again, Suzaku moving to lead them, knowing where Touya was waiting. After a bit, they reach the edge of hte trees, into a clearing where the lake was visible. The lake was still frozen over, Touya sitting on top of hte ice next to Yuriko's head.

--

Kurama is about to speak, but Akiro's growl interupts him.

"Cute? I-" He's cut off by Kurama patting his head lightly with his fist.

"Be nice, Akiro...I'll tell Kihei if I have to..." Akiro grumbles, but stays silent. Kurama sighs, scratching the back of his head. "Be careful what you say around Akiro...Can be annoying about small stuff like that..."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

Imatsu flinches a bit. _Whoops..._ He laughs nervously, "Heh, sorry about that Akiro. Just tried to give you a compliment, I didn't think you would take that the wrong way. I didn't mean to insult you if I did. Sorry." Imatsu stands up scratching the back of his head. _Yeah, I guess I better watch what I say around this wolf..._


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 19, 2008)

Shark saw no one come out and he had been waiting for only 5 minutes but he knew that was it. he began to think of what he was going to say _"Well i could say i heard about it and it sounded fun?... Yeah that well work!"_ he opened the tent flap and walked inside.

There where 5 people in the tent in front of every one cards and money. Every one stared at Shark and he stared back no one said a word until a large bald tattooed man in the back spoke up. "Who are you and why are you at are card game." Shark looked at him not saying a word until he spotted the two talking about it at the building site. He pointed at them "I heard those two talking about the game and tent i wanna join the fun?" The other three stared at the two. "I told you not to talk about!" the large bald man in the back said. "Sorry!" one of teh two replied as the other looked at shark and began to speak. "Hmm he looks like he has money and he is a jounin maybe we should let him join?"

Every one including Shark stared at the man as the large bald one got a grin. "Yeah lets let him play i mean he well loose all his money to us pro's in no time and he well be one broke jounin." He still had a smirk on his face as he dealt Shark 3 cards and looking at Shark's money as he placed it on the ground.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2008)

The wind blew slightly Ichijin noticed as he was staring at the Uchiha's sleeve.  He knew better than to look into his eyes but in his tired state he knew he would be no match.  "We are here on a simple mission.  We aren't out to antagonize anyone."  Ichijin states quietly trying to avoid any kind of extra confrontation.
_______________________________________

Kiya shakes her head as she sees the frozen lake.  "Well, at least we don't have to worry about her touching anyone..."  she says as the the three of them walk toward them.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

Sasuke looked at them..it seemed they were wise and avoided eye contact with his legendary Sharingan eyes. However there was lots he could do with the situation. He could have attacked them, taking advantage of their weakned state but due to his code of honor, he wouldnt attack unless somebody attacked first. "Your causing quite a bit trouble..a team of Uchiha's seems to have a big problem due to the people who live nearby. Its rather obvious that your threats to the people nearby who are now preparing for retaliation" The Uchiha simply stated, curious to see their reaction.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ashe growls some and jumps a bit away, but still only about ten feet from the guy. This guy made her feel unsure about things. Why was he so interested in her cousin? If need be , she would defend her cousin at all cost. Even at the cost of her own life. She felt weak compared to him, nothing. It was always the same. She was the weak one..but if he did happen to become injured...she could distract the man.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2008)

"P-people l-living n-n-nearby..."  Tereya mumbled quietly.  Ichijin flicked her a quick glance and stepped in front of her seeing as how she was looking at the Uchiha directly in the face and he didn't want her giving away any information.

"We were not made aware of people living around here."  Ichijin said flatly moving his eyes back to their orginal spot.  "What of the other Uchiha?"  he asks cautiously afraid of what might be going on but trying not to show this person to much.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 19, 2008)

"Chances are..their already dead" Sasuke coldly stated. His voice was calm yet strong in a way. He wasnt exactly sure but what he did know was that his brother was among in the group but most believed he was dead considering he never returned to the camp after the battle. The Sharingan Warrior kept his merciless gaze towards them. "It seems you've failed and your failure comes at a price" Sasuke added on. Another calm breeze kissed at him, his cloak moving slightly in the wind.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2008)

Ichijin's eyes widen and involuntarily move to the Uchiha's face.  "What do you mean?"  he asks no longer worried about what he may or may not find out.  "Where are they?"  he asks taking a step forward then his eyes narrowed.  "How do you know this?  Did you do something to him?" he says as he begins to realize who was standing in front of him.  

Tereya stays in her spot her eyes widening at the thought of what might have happened to the other group.  She looks to Yahiko and Tsuya wondering what they were thinking, hoping that they, like her would rush to the others aid if they could.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 19, 2008)

Kihei moves forward a bit, stepping out onto the frozen lake.

"So...what happened?"

"She attacked me to get to Jasik...Her brother or something like that..." Touya shrugs.

"Now, why would you attack my ANBU to get to your brother?" Kihei asks, crouching down near her now.

--

Yahiko's eyes widen slightly and his hand twitchs as if to go for his sword, but he doesn't. He stays motionless, staring at his feet. Waiting for Sasuke's answer.

--

"Its fine...don't let it happen again..."

"Alright...I'm pretty sure you'll be staying with Tora for the time being...I think I overheard Kiya saying that..." Kurama scratchs the back of his head thinking. "Do you just want to go rest? Or is there anywhere in particular you want us to show you to?"


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 19, 2008)

Imatsu bowed his head to Akiro. He thought for a moment then responded, "Well actually, I'd like to see any major points of interest this village may have. You know, just in case I need to know where anything is in a hurry, and to get a grip on some of the main things, if you don't mind that is."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 20, 2008)

"Who the hell are you?"Ryu asked looking at the female shonbi he had ran into while heading towards the lare radiating ammounts of chakra that where around from the recent battle. She looked at him and said, "Oh it's just 'you'."
"Thats not anwsuring the question..."Ryu stated looking at her from a higher tree branch. She stared at him and added, "I'm an shonbi helping Marxon."
Ryu drew the Katana and held it across his chest in a defensive stance.
She just continued to stare at him and added, "Being his little brother you should have more knowledge then to just attack someone who is assisting him."
"I'll kill anyone who is helping him."Ryu growled
"Whatever, your type wouldn't work aginste me."She closed her eyes as she finished speaking to him and turned to the scroched land.
Ryu jumped down at her and slashed his Katana at her and landed niblely on the ground. 
He looked at her she seemed to remain unharmed appart from the cut in her cloths.
She sighed and said, "I did warn you... Now taht you attacked me I guess I should attack you."
"What the... that hit you."
She grunted and threw an kuni at him with an explosive tag attached, Ryu rolled out of the way in order to douge.

"Eh? So thats the kid that Marxon's after... This should be another intresting battle."Rain mummbled.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 20, 2008)

Yuriko smiles and looks at Kihei. "What, no ""Hey"" or ""How do you do neighbor?""" She laughs.

"I didn't know they were your ANBU. I attacked them, because I know they stay at that Hyuuga camp. I also know, my brother stays there now, I know that you are the current Raikage of Kumo, and I also knowpart of the evil I am doing is also for some good." she says.

"So, to basically answer why I attacked them, it was to get to Jasik." she sayed. She kept smiling. "Your probably gonna kill me now aren't you? Well, why don't you unfreeze me, so I can put up a good fight." she laughs.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC: MUSIC!!! 


Thin layer of smoke spreaded up and quickly dissipated in the air. Genzaki held his breath, waiting for the scene to be revealed, to see whether that Uchiha with attitude did find some mean to neutralize the deviant Ninja Art. It was after all unlikely, but with such a vicious grudge against that man in silver suit, Genzaki did in a moment pray for a miracle. 


The smoke cleared off, and Genzaki's forehead turned heated. 

Down there, the palms of the two opponents stayed motionless in direct contact. The legendary Chidori... one of the top exclusive formidable Ninjutsu for the Uchiha clan...was now neutralized with a little effort. 

The man's cape fluttered in what was left of the once formidable pressure the Chidori had engendered, his eyes radiated a gleeful yet vicious expression. "Is that all?" He grinned with the most devious he could show, as the air above his other palm started to look like it was boiled with rage. 




_After all. It didn't work._ Genzaki continued to observed the nascent battle, memorizing the man's technique. It was something he had witnessed before, something that brought him both fear and hatred. _Unless they possess a keen element ability for Earth or Water... Either that or some freaking taijutsu... they wouldn't manage to get through his defense._ 


The air on the man's palm started to heat up and streams of colorless yet visible movements of the boiling air began to come into Genzaki's vision. 


_That freaking technique... That Ninja Art..._ Genzaki gritted his teeth and clutched his fist. _It absorbs every known non-material ninjutsu, however formidable they are... Lightning, Fire, Wind, all will be useless against those hands. That white flame on the palm, it was the medium to take the offensive force into his chakra system and convert it into some sort of concussion attack..._



"Now... my turn..." The man grinned maniacally at Kenshin's bewildered look. He raised his other palm toward all the four Uchiha standing before him. "Boo ya."



_And that was how he absorbed the white smoke we have used as a trap against those Uchiha's... and in turn... destroy the tunnel entrance with the force converted from that smoke._ Genzaki widened his eyes. Now, it all depended on those Uchiha's. They should have already been aware of the damage that sort of attack could bring.



The area was once again covered by dust and ashes. A grand concussive explosion again prevented Genzaki from a clear sight of the battle...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 20, 2008)

"I do not seek to fight weak enemies but it has come to my attention that the village is doomed. A clear example is right here..lack of information and wrong details have doomed one of the teams to die. You never expected people to live here, you never expected to be ambushed. Its rather obvious..I'm only here simply because I happen to be in the area" Sasuke simply stated. He was rather interested on what had delayed his brother and perhaps they knew it but regardless, his cold expression and merciless Sharingan eyes showed no care or compassion, a typical glare that meant death to his enemies. It seemed however he had caused some type of reaction and how his latest response to the Hyuuga be answered was something else that would interest him in some way. 

_______________________________________________________________

"Move!" Kenshin was all he could shot as he found his chidori useless and the odd man charging up an attack. Then it happened..he lost all sense of direction, he wasnt sure what was going on. All he could recall was attempting to leap back when the grand explosion happened. All the dust and smoke thrown into the air blinded him but he kept his eyes shot anyway as he felt himself, tumbling about. "Miezu!" It was Gouzu shouting but he wasnt sure. Finally he felt his body come to a stop as he slowly opened his eyes..there was no reply from the brothers..or ashe.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ashe was on the ground some, motionless. Her body seemed cold and pale. More than usual that is. The earth rumbled a bit...and the ground shook. slightly. Ashe's body didn't move. Suddenly... the ground started to wobble a bit. The body stayed still, and blood ran down the body. The hair tie that once held ehr hair was gone. The girl's eyes were closed. A tiny rumbled shook the ground again, and the dirt under the body was a bit loose, but not much looser than the dirt surrounding. (Not dead btw)


----------



## Kuno (Oct 20, 2008)

Ichijin clenched his fist in anger at the shinobi in front of him.  He took several breaths trying to calm himself down.  _"How dare he consider the village doomed."_ he thinks to himself as he continued to look at the mans sleeves fluttering ever so slightly in the breeze.  "Why do you think we are here?  How can we know what is out here if we don't explore it?"  Ichijin said trying to keep his voice calm and level.  "If you know so much then tell us where the other team is." he adds hoping the worry stayed out of his voice.  _"We should have never seperated..."_  he thinks to himself as he awaits the others response.
____________________________

Kiya follows Kihei out onto the lake and listens to the conversation.  She remains silent wondering why she wants Jasik bad enough to attack the Kumo anbu.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 20, 2008)

Kihei sighs, tapping the ice in front of her.

"Now, you see...if I touched you, you would die. I'm sure you already know this." He shakes his head. "So you'll answer my questions or I'll kill you before you can react. Now, why do you want Jasik?"

--

"Points of interest..." Kurama thinks for a few moments. "Well...you know where the mess hall is..." He shrugs. "I'll show you a few of the places. We'll stop by the medical tent first, I wanted to check on some of our ninja anyway."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 20, 2008)

Yuriko laughs so hard she puts her head back. She looks back at Kihei, "Honestly, and I already told your little friend here, I don't care if I die." she said, then smiled.

"Now back to the real shit. I want Jasik for power. If I had him and his new...abilities, I could take them. Actually, in all this havock, I have sort of forgotten my plan, so let me try to remember it and I'll tell you it later." she said, then smiled. 

yuriko looked at Kiya. "So who's your little girlfriend?" she said in a perky voice that would make anybody sick.

OOC: I seriously have forgotten my plan people, I'll try to remember it soon.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 20, 2008)

"Alright," Imatsu said walking towards Kurama. He was eager to go and take a look at the entire village for the first time, but more importantly he couldn't wait until the next day, when he could start sparring with other shinobi. He looked over at Akiro and sighed. _Not the smartest thing to say Imatsu..._


----------



## Caedus (Oct 20, 2008)

"Why should I? As you may know..I am a former shinobi of the Hidden Leaf. I personally hold no grudge against the village but there is things I do not feel like explaining and even if I did..you would never understand. Now I could tell you but like I said..your better off leaving and saving your own lives. The other team is most likely dead" Sasuke simply stated. He did hold his clan with the highest regard and while for a moment he did not understand why he bothered on revealing himself until now but no words had to be said about that. The Uchiha kept his composure, calm cool and collected but a unusual murderous intent in his Sharingan Eyes..


----------



## Kuno (Oct 20, 2008)

Ichijin glares at the sleeves on the mans cloak.  Wanting desperately to look in in his eyes but knows that his death could be waiting in the vary glance of them.  Then his eyes widen slightly begining to lift them to his face but quickly reverts them back down.  "Uchiha Sasuke..." he says quietly the last statement comfirming what he had begun to wonder.  "Then why did you come forward?  To taunt us?" Ichijin asks as he tries to figure a possible location for the other group in his head.  "We would never leave our fellow shinobi to die."  He states firmly his burnt hands clenching again.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 20, 2008)

"Like I've said..a little bird came by and told me of your little engagement. Myself and the entire organization know a lot more then you would know. If anything..I'm giving you a warning. Tell your Hokage that the village is doomed..maybe I wont be a cause but its obvious. The village is weak and doomed to fail. This mission is just a small example..you may think that I'm just here to taunt and lie but I've stated my reasons earlier" The Sharingan Warrior stated once more. For a swift moment he glanced in another direction but returned his merciless gaze back towards the team in front of him, awaiting a response.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 20, 2008)

Ichijin's anger builds again at the Uchiha's words.  "The village is rebuilding.  Of course we are weak right now.  You of all people should know how bad the casualties were." he says no longer able to keep the anger from edging into his voice.  "I will inform the Hokage of your words though I will say you will be the only one to believe them.  We must have faith that Konoha will stand in all it's glory again!" he almost shouts the last of his statement as he stands in front of his group.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 20, 2008)

"It is what I know, not what I think. Don't be a fool..your sense of glory is nothing compared to what is fact. That is reality and whether believe me or not.." Sasuke stated, the Sharingan Warrior having no hesitation in his words. This warning he given, perhaps in the future he will be cursed should an event occur. A prophecy..it would be rather odd and ironic should it come true. That perhaps in reality he meant good but opinions and possible options did not matter. The Uchiha kept his gaze, if the Hyuuga attacked, it meant that he was capable of defending himself and that was now capable of attacking..


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 21, 2008)

"Sorry but your wasteing my time..."The female shonbi muttered and went to punch Ryu but was blocked by Rain, who gripped her arm and formed a resengan in the other. _That technique, damn if I get hit by that I wont survive it._ Ryu looked at the new figure and noticed the faint blue orb in the dust that had been blown into the air by her last justu. _Whoever that is it looks like they can use the Resengan must be from the leaf village._

He attempted to hit her with the resengan she quickly managed to get free from his grip and quickly moved out of the way of the resnegan and quickly retreated back, finally she threw a smoke bomb and retreated from Rain.

Rain looked at Ryu and said, "You ok?" extending his hand to help him back up.
Ryu took it and got up and said, "Eh yeah..." he then noticed the forehead protector and said, "Your from the hidden mist village, and you used resengan?!"
"Er... yeah..." He put his hand behide the back of his head.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 21, 2008)

_Oh shit... Not nice..._ Genzaki covered his eyes with intensity, preventing the violent dust storm to make contact with the eyes. Like he had predicted, with great offense came equally formidable counter-attack. _So that was the Chidori I was told about... No wonder how the converted force was that vicious._ With the dust storm gradually dissipated, Genzaki slowly uncovered his eyes, watching around, trying to find any trace of the prospective victims.





The ornated cape fluttered even more vigorously under the hard pressure of the dust storm the concussion had brought. The man slightly covered his face with one arm, letting the other one loose, keeping strolling forward until the dust finally rained down. As the vision came somewhat clear, he caught sight of two Uchiha's lying motionlessly in opposite position. One was the daring girl, and the other was the feeble loser.


The man smirked, starting to gather cautiousness. This sight, no matter how real it looked, could very well be a trap. Uchiha, one of the most formidable, acknowledged clan in the hidden world of shinobi, couldn't be that weak. The man came to a halt and stayed put. According to his memory, there were four, and then again, the other two seemed to be much more of a challenge.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 21, 2008)

Ichijin growls at the Uchiha's words.  His anger almost getting the best of him he steps forward though he hesitates.  He knows that at his full capabilities he would eventually lose and after the battle the had just experienced he wouldn't stand a chance against the man for more than a minute or two, and that would leave the others to the mercy of the Uchiha.  "You will regret your words one day."  he says to him.  Ichijin clenches his fists again wanting to head for where the other group should be but doesn't dare turn his back on the warrior in front of him.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 21, 2008)

"Perhaps I will but before I do..I'll look down at all your corpses and laugh" Sasuke coldy stated. Laugh..for a moment he wanted to take that word back, he was starting to feel like Kenpachi for a moment..insane. Laughing? laughing at the village people who helped raise him..it was only his sense of pride and honor that prevented him from killing Konoha Shinobi during the Chunnin Exams but he even know he doesnt feel a need for it. Yet there was no sign of thought or question on the Uchiha's face..his ability to completely hide his emotions and keep this merciless, ruthless phase seemed so natural. If they were going to leave..he may follow or perhaps but why..perhaps he may actually provoke them.
_________________________________________________________________

Suddenly, the bodies that lay motionless of the twin brothers suddenly exploded into smoke, in their place..the backpacks they carried on the mission. Suddenly two figures appeared behind the mysterious man. One was Gouzu, the other Miezu. Kenshin slowly got up, gritting his teeth for being recklesss but caught sight of the twins. He remembered Gouzu shouting, perhaps they were preparing for something and with that dust in the well..it must have helped. 

Miezu was beneath Gouzu who stood behind his crouching brother. "Doryuu Taiga!" Suddenly a river of earth formed underneath the mysterious man before him. Suddenly, another jutsu was in conjuction as a head of a dragon appeared out of the river firing massive earth bullets as Gouzu smirked and having formed his handsigns. "Fire Dragon Projectile jutsu!" Gouzu then exhaled a giant jet of flames, setting the earth bullets aflame along with the remneats of the just used katon technique towards the man..

Kenshin could only watch, he had to take advantage when the time comes..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 21, 2008)

Suddenly the ground shook as a snake head popped up. It was the brown one, from the first war, where mer master was "Supposivly" dead. Just as the water came near, the snake was nearly right on top of him. Instead of biting him, he opens his mouth and a fist suddenly goes to him. The fist was glow, showing chakra a bit, but not too much. The snake pushed her forward and she was so close now. She could feel her chakra touching his face some, and she hoped that it would hit it's mark. The body on the ground suddenly popped into smoke.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 21, 2008)

Shark smirked he knew the game they where playing all ready a simple card game who ever had the three highest cards together won what ever was in the middle.one man looked at his  cards and put all his money in every one Else followed doing teh same thing as did Shark. Shark smirked at his hand three kings only two aces and a king could beat him or three aces. the one who put all his money in put down his hand three aces.

 "_Shit!_" Shark just knew he lost. the next of the five played a hand of two aces and a king _"Shit!"_ Shark thought again as teh next player showed three jacks. The next played three queens and the last three tens. _"Damn i lost well next hand i well wi....."_ and then he looked at his money he already spent it all! "Alright your all out get out!" every one who lost left and sharks just fell into teh street broke. He looked around then said "Ottawa i need a loan now where would that hokage be!"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 21, 2008)

Ichijin's body tensed at Sasuke's words.  _"This was the worrior that fought with us?  They must have been fools to trust him..."_  he thought to himself knowing that only a bigger fool would actually voice those words.  "You will never looked down on my corpse.  You and your kind..."  he says gesturing toward the cloak he wore.  "Will be dead long before the shinobi of Konoha."  he stated firmly holding tight to his beliefs.
______________________________

"You need not worry who I am."  Kiya stated to the girl in the ice.  "And, you do not need to know where Jasik is besides the fact that he is not in the village."  she states glaring down at her.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 21, 2008)

"You'll tremble in fear when your time has come. My warning has been given..death may come in days, weeks..maybe years but heed my warning, it will come.." The Sharingan Warrior turned around and began to walk off. It seemed nobody was going to try anything and he had exposed himself for quite a while. The Uchiha however would pause at any comments towards him, he would be interested at any comments and reactions but it doesnt matter in a sense..he had done what he felt needed to be.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 21, 2008)

Ichijin glared at the shinobi as he walked away.  "Unlike you I am not afraid of my death.  It comes to everyone."  he stated firmly as he gestured toward the others making sure they were ready to move out as soon as the ninja was out of sight.  He didn't understand why he even made the last comment wanting to move on quickly.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke smirked slightly as he heard the comment. For a moment he felt like turning around but his code of honor prevented him and he followed that code willingly. The difference in strengths was rather obvious and there was no need to demonstrate..name alone was enough for enemy shinobi to flee on sight. The Sharingan Warrior continued to keep walking, his merciless gaze stared forward..no looking back.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2008)

Ichijin stands motionless as the Uchiha walked away.  As he disappeared through the trees a breeze lightly stirred the ashe from the burnt trees as he thought.  Finally when a few minutes had passed after he lost sight of the shinobi he nods turning to the group with him.  "I am having thoughts that we should check on the second group to seperate.  Would you agree?"  he asks the three ninja with him.

Tereya nods as she looks to Ichijin.  "I-I wouldn't f-feel r-right leaving th-them at l-least without ch-checking..."  she said quietly as she took in the condition Ichijin was in.  Not for the first time did she wish she had some kind of healing abilities to help the squad out.
____________________________________

After a while Tora wiped the tears from her face as she stood with a sigh.  "I have no choice but to go on with out you my love..."  she says quietly her right hand still resting on her stomach as she turns and begins to walk back to the village.  

As she sees Kurama, Imatsu, and Akiro she puts a smile on her face and walks up to the group.  "Hey!"  she says happily no signs of her earlier meloncholy surrounding her.  "You clean up well!"  Tora says turning her grin to Imatsu.  "So taking a tour?  He showing you the best places?"  she says then whispers "Not a whole of them yet, but there coming."  Tora winks as she finishes.  "Mind if I join you guys?  I could use a bit of a walk." she adds grinning at the three.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 22, 2008)

Imatsu looked over at Tora and smiled. "Oh, hi Tora! Yeah, Kurama's taking me around the village, you can come if you want to I guess. If it's alright with him, although I don't see a problem in it." Imatsu looked over at Kurama and waited for his reply, but then remembered something he forgot to ask. "Oh yeah, before the village was destroyed, I heard something about Chunin exams," he turned and looked back at Tora. "Will there be any of those exams here?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 22, 2008)

"How the hell did you learn resengan when your no part of the life village."Ryu asked Rain, he looked at Ryu and said, "I learned it from a Leaf Shonbi that had traveled through my village a few years ago... Still havn't mastered it however."
"Ok... Why did you save me?"
"Save you? She wouldn't of killed you more like capture you."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 22, 2008)

The man's eyes widened before he could raise his hand to react. Gruesome impacts with the multitude of fire-infused earth bullets once again raised dust covering the radius. 



_Is it?_ Genzaki's eyes widened themselves. A confusing sentiment arose within his conscience. He could feel his pulse turning obvious and his sweat prevalent around the forehead and the back of the neck. _These people... are really strong._ The thought came along with both glee and fear for the fate of the village. After all, the people had been facing too many strong entities. _But... could he really be killed that easily?_



The smoke cleared, slowly revealing the unmoving figure of the man in the ornated garment, eyes and mouth opening in an astonished fashion, yet seeming to have no life left. On the silver suit, numerous brownish bullets of earth pierced through the metal layer and stuck on it. 

The eyes suddenly glared down to the feet in a furious manner. Gritting his teeth, the man yelled with a frightening tone. "Ninja Art: Body Arsenal Jutsu!" The silver suit started trembling violently, and from the holes that kept at bay the brownish materials, all the Earth bullets shot out directly toward the direction they were aimed at... covering a wide area, which would mean a mass attack. 



_No fire!_ Genzaki tensely watched the man reversing the attacks. _So I haven't seen this vast side of the technique. It is applicable on his whole body, not just the palms._ He glanced around observe how the Uchiha's deal with the mass attack. _They should better figure out something... that they made a mistake setting fire to those earth component._ 



The man started to pant heavily, yet the gleeful expression had returned on his face. The fact that he chose to stay in one place either showed that he was more than confident to deal with four of those high ranked shinobies, or simply that there was something of an asset in his decision to stay that signal his fighting style. 



_Now that would be hard for those Uchiha's, once he knew they could use something rather than the non-material elements._ Genzaki stopped the movement of his eyes on the man's face, keeping an intense hostile glare at him. _Absorbing the fire from quite a distance, without direct contact, and instantly converting and returning it back to hold down the earth bullets... I should have known about this._


----------



## Caedus (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenshin leaped back..his eyes widening, his Sharingan quickly attempting to understand the situation. "There.." The young Uchiha thought as he spun around, clutching two folded windmill shuriken in a little pouch on his waist. The young man then skidded across the ground, the windmill shuriken now unfolded, the four blades shining as Kenshin took a step forward, throwing both deadly weapons towards the mysterious man, the elite skill of Uchiha craftsmanship had improven highly over the years to cover the needs of the elite shinobi.

Gouzu and Miezu noticed Kenshin's opportunity and then dispursted. One came in towards the man's left, the other brother to the right..they charged forward..the earth bullets were coming in so they had no choice but to rely on their high speed taijutsu to rapidly run their way through to avoid getting hit. They had to distract the man and throw him off balance..they had numbers, they might as well use them..
_________________________________________________________________

"So..you gave them their little warning, looks like they wont believe you" Kameda stated, his cocky smirk returned to his face. Bandages covered his left side..yet the only way to tell he was covered in bandages was through his left hand but other then that..there was no other sign. The Sharingan Warrior before him seemed to have returned back to top shape..almost. He was still a bit hurt but his injuries were covered and by no means did he let anybody think he was injured..

"They lack vision..but when they can finally see..it will be too late" Sasuke stated as he continued to walk deeper into the forest, walking calmly through the forest..a soft breeze kissing at him, his hands hidden by his sleeves. His larger partner kept his smirk and turned as his partner passed him..no words had to be spoken by Kameda..he kept his thoughts to himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 22, 2008)

Tsuya stands there, blood seeping through her bandages as she coughs a bit of blood out, "I agree, we may be weak at this moment but we should have enough energy to check." she says looking painfully at Ichijin.
___________________________________

Inka was searching out a place to build a home, then got a bit off track seeing Imatsu, Tora, Kurama and Akiro she walks up to them, "Hey guys what's up...?" she says smiling slightly.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 22, 2008)

Yahiko looks between the three around him and nods. He looks oddly more serious than he usually does.

"I can summon something to get us there..." he says, already going through hand seals.

--

Kurama shrugs, not minding if Tora came. He thinks for a moment.

"I don't think there will be..."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2008)

Ichijin nods as he waits.  His eyes keep scanning the area as he continues to make fists and release them keeping his hands from stiffening from the burns.  He thinks about what Sasuke had said and scowls a bit at the trees.  _"What did he mean exactly?  What does he know that he wasn't sharing..."_ the big Hyuuga thinks to himself as he waits for the summon.

Tereya stands silently the wind tugging at her long black hair as she tries to make sure that she remembers every word both of the shinobi had spoke so she could make sure to let those back at the village know.  _"With the condition these two are in I wonder if whe should head back to the village."_ she thinks but remains silent.
_____________________________________

Tora smiles that stupid grin of hers "Great!"  she says to them then thinks for a moment.  "I don't know how we will do the chuunin stuff.  I will make sure to talk to Hokage-sempai and the counsil about how that should be done.  I don't think any of us had even considered that.  Definatly something needs to be worked out there..."  she says thinking as the Kunoichi walked up.  "Inka!  How are you doing?  Oh...by the way.  This is Imatsu.  He seems to have been found wandering Konoha.  He will be staying in our tent for a bit."  she says with a giggle.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 22, 2008)

Shark finally got up "I..need...money!!!!!" He shouted and started bolting to his tent as he got there he started flipping everything around looking for money he found nothing! "Uh... nothing no change nothing!!!!" He started putting things back together when he saw Tora and some other's walk by his tent he darted out with a smile. "Yello! Shark Tora!" He smiled and looked at the others around her no one he knew he had seen inka before tho "Who are these people?"

He smirked still as he scratched teh back of his head as he felt his eye patch strap. He turned teh smirk into a smile tho and then remembered he was broke. and it turned into a smirk again.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 22, 2008)

After she punched him(dunno if it hit XD.. ) the snake trtracted and moves it's body behind him. The snakes mouth was closed as the bullets it. It had little effect. Opening it's mouth Ashe jumps out. The chakra was no longer in her hand. She whips out her fan and prepares for an attack. He should be distracted by Kenshin at the moment, but there was always that chance. Ashe puts some chakra in her hand again, then punches the ground. More dust flies as the roots give away and the ground cracked and fell into itself some. The cracks moved their way toward the silver figure. Surely he cannot toss this back to them.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 22, 2008)

"Oooh, the glare. People always give criminals the glare when the criminal is trapped. Out of all the jails I've been to, you do the best glare." she says with a smile. Then, her face turns serious. She turns back to Kihei.

"so, are we gonna go or what? Or are you planning on freezing me to death?" she said.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: sorry panda I was distracted from your last post XD But, hmmm...let's suppose Ashe was shoved back from the last jutsu. 

@Caedus: I'm gonna speed up the fight for a little bit and leave the final blow to your guys. If you have planned something else, tell me, but keep doing the final blow in your way in your post, so I will edit my post later accordingly.  



"Your kidding." The man smirked maniacally. "Those toys cannot stop me!" His eyes buldged out as he got into a defensive stance, preparing to rush forwards after deflecting the massive wind-mill shuriken with the remaining concussion force from inside his body. "You've learnt nothing haven't ya?" 

His eyes widened before he could proceed. The ground started to shake violently, seemingly adequate to throw him off his balance if he ever tried to release himself from his defensive stance. The fissure kept tearing up the ground, speedily heading to the position under his feet. 

"Heh... That's gonna change nothing." He leaped back before the crack could reach his feet. As the deadly wind-mill shurikens sped ahead past the movement of the crack and quickly came to his reach, the man raised his hands and easily caught the blades in the center. "Now... a parting gift to you twins." He smirked and glanced to his sides at the two identical brothers blindly attempting to approach him despite the ferocity of the earth bullets. 





_This is not good._ Genzaki started to stand up and leap from branches to branches, trying to have a closer look on the man in silver garment and what had been happening to him. His eyes widened as some bullets had been seriously hitting the two Uchiha brothers.






But they disappeared in a poof of white smoke after enough bullets had pierced into their bodies. 



"Uh...?" The red-hair man frowned and froze in astonishment, finding both of his wrists being held tight by the two red-eyed brothers, whose smirks were apparent on their confident face, in a same showy pose, instead of the two senseless windmill shurikens.  

( this link  )

Ashe's face was gleeful with a signature smirk.

Kenshin's expression was almost victorious with a confident nod followed by an amused "Hmph".

Genzaki's eyes wide opened in the confusion of bewilderment and admiration. _What the...?_ His sweat dropped even more, but his mouth suggested something of a joyful smile.




OOC: that's it man. I will wait to watch some awesome combos  Feel free to autohit, but don't kill


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 23, 2008)

Ryu sighed deeply and sat down and said, "Why did you save me if your from an opposing village?"
"Last I checked are villages were not at war and are nuetral to each other for the time being..."
"Good point... But why save me?"
Rain gave a brief sigh and said, "It's hard to explain with words, only way most would understand is by seeing it for themselves and i'm not willing to let that happen, let's just say that your the key to ending the world or at least a high proablity of ending the world..."
Ryu looked up to him hearing him say it and remembered what Marxon said after being defeated, "You know why my brother wants me dont you?"
"Brother?"He asked unaware of them being related in anyway.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Alright no probs 

Kenshin lowered his stance, stuck out his right hand, clutching his right wrist with his left hand as the young Uchiha once more..prepared for the finishing blow. Suddenly a ball of charka appeared in the Uchiha's hand. The sound of one thousand birds echoing throughout the area..the bright bluish light shown brightly as sparks of lighting shot out. 

The chidori was way more intensified then the first..a simple sign that Kenshin truely now intended for a killer blow. Gouzu and Miezu watched confidently as they tightened their grip. Kenshin now narrowed his eyes..ignoring all in front of him. 

Suddenly a bone cracking kick slammed under the man's chin as Gouzu and Miezu let go accordingly watching as the man was sent into the air. A kage bushin of Kenshin himself appeared, as well as delivering the kick while the main man himself prepared charging his finishing move. Having gathered enough charka..Kenshin then sprinted forward, planning on delivering the chidori in mid air once he was close enough..

The kage bushin then faced towards the young Uchiha placing both hands out in front of him. Kenshin continued sprinting and then in perfect timing, leaped, his foot touching his kage bushin's hands which then reacted by helping Kenshin with momentum and launched him towards the air to finish the job..

Somewhere in the caverns..a pair of eyes watched the local battle..hidden in the shadows, showing great interest in what was to happen..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ashe jumps closer to them, a bit dissapointed. She wasn't as strong as them it seems. She hoped she was a little helpful. A smirk again pinned itself onto her face. Her eyes wander around the place, inspecting it, and also keeps a eye on the battle. This guy was a bit hard and easy. Something made her shudder as she looked back to the battle. It felt as if something was watching the group, but it went away a few seconds later. Ashe's eyes glue onto the finishing blow of Kenshin.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 23, 2008)

Tora grinned at Shark.  "I haven't seen you in a long time!"  she said excited to see Shark.  Her emotions take over and she gives him a rather enthusiastic hug.  She pulls away still grinning.  "How have you been?  What have you been up to?"  she says excitedly.  "Oh...forgot.  This is Inka..."  Tora says pointing to the tall redhead "And that is Imatsu.  Inka is a friend of Tereya, she is Kiya's adopted sister.  Imatsu was found in Konoha.  Seems to be the soul survivor."  she says running at the mouth like she normally does.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 24, 2008)

"Yeah... he mentioned something about using me to end this world..."
_Their related? This brings up more problems then orginally I thought off, damn why do things always get worse?_ "Well... In that case, yes I do know him. Ussally I'm required to kill hosts of fiends... but considering how powerful yours is it wouldn't be the best idea..."
"What do you mean by that? If me being alive endangers the world so much then I would gladly be killed."
Rain sighed deeply and said, "While you was fighting I noticed a few key things; Firstly, that seal you wear around your wrist is a three star seal that means you've gone for 3 years since 'something' has increased your chakra dramtically. Secondly, your chakra type is very rare, and considering it being Darkness it's likly from a diffrent source of chakra then your own. Finally, your chakra isn't the ussal blue colour, it's has a slight hint of purple to it giving me the impression that your using more then just normal chakra for your techniques."

Ryu looked at his wrist with the seal on it and thought, _He noticed the seal while I was fighting? He must of concerated hard on me to have noticed it, and he knows the resengan..._
He looked at Rain and asked, "Can you teach me the resengan?"

Rain looked at him with a keen eye and said, "You're asking to learn resengan like it's a week thing, it will take much longer then half a year just to get the basics right and the leaf village wont like one of their members joining another village even if it's only tempal thing, and likly result in ANBU targetting you."
Ryu frowned and said, "You said yourself you normally kill hosts of fiends whatever they are. So what does it matter to you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 24, 2008)

Inka grins, "Eh...Want more action that's for sure." she says, waving at Imatsu before Shark came up, "Ah I remember seeing you a few times, So you are Shark?" She says extending her hand for a handshake, "Nice to meet ya, Samehagata Inka is me." She says looking around then chuckling, "Pyromaniac extraordinaire."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 24, 2008)

Shark smiled at Tora as she hugged him. "Yeah haven't seen you in a long time to..But work and all...." after the hug was over. He turned to Inka and shake her hand with his real hand. "Yep that would be me i remember seeing you a few time's to." he smirked as he looked at the group and then turned to Imatsu.

 "so you survived teh wreck i thought every one was dead." He smirked as he kept talking "Well Imatsu? If you need anything ask me i know alot mostly about war seeming how i was a commander." He smirked again and took at seat at the ground at underneath his feet and looked at the group "So where you all going to and mind if a tag along?"

OOC: I forgot Shark lost a hand to kenpachi i am just gonna say he got a new one.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 24, 2008)

Jasik got to the demon. "Aren't you supposed to be more of a challenge?" he asked it. He grabbed on of its tails(if it has any?) and threw it at a tree. This tree was very thick, about five feet wide in both ways, and yet it was still cracked in half. But it was so thick, it took most of the velocity away, so the demon stopped at the second tree. Jasik ran this time, and fast to.

Jasik concentrated on his arm, then made a javelin. He turned towards a thick tree, and hit it with the javelin. He picked one of the shivers, shaped it into a staff a little, and turned back towards the demon. He swung the staff, and hit the demon in the head. It twirled and twirled on the ground, and Jasik waited for it to stop.

OOC: Is anyone supposed to control the demon, cuz i dont like all this auto-hitting.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 24, 2008)

Yahiko bit his thumb, running it across the ground.

"Kyuchiyose no Jutsu." A giant cloud of smoke erupts around the four and, as the smoke rises, a large gust of wind blows it away. A large hawk stands a bit away from the group, large enough for the four to get on its back comfortably. "Taka, I want you to take us to find our other comrades." The hawk nods to Yahiko as he starts to get on its back. "Oh, I'll try to heal your wounds as we go too...I'm not so good with that, but I've trained with Yukina-sama a few times..."

--

Kihei sighs simply.

"I think I'd rather just kill you...Every logical decision would point to kill you...But I won't..." He turns to Touya. "Let her out." As Touya looks confused, but begins to comply, placing his hands on the ice, Kihei tursn to Suzaku. "And give me your gloves." Suzaku shrugs, tossing Kihei a pair of black gloves. Kihei slips the gloves on as Yuriko is lifted out of the ice. Kihei grabs her wrists, forcing them behind her back so he could keep ahold of her. "Don't move too much. You make a wrong move and you could touch my skin. I'm sure you already know what'll happen to you if you do."

"Not to mention she'd probably be rendered brain dead, despite whatever demon is in her...No demon of hell can match a biju..." Suzaku comments with a sigh, starting to stumble towards the edge of the lake.

--

"I was just going to show Imatsu around the base...You mind showing the way?" Kurama spoke up, looking at Shark. "I could do it, but you'd know more about the place than I do, I assume..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 24, 2008)

"Hmph. Yes sir." she said, then smiled. "It's okay, if I die, I die." she said. She thought about what the camp would look like. What would the extirior look like? What waould the interior look like? She wondered many other things, like how strong Kihei is, what would happen if they touched skin to skin. A lot of other things.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 25, 2008)

OCC: I was controling fiends so yeah but I see no real point just kill it already k?

"So it's best you stay with the leaf village besides you must have freinds in the leaf village. I'm sure someone else can teach you resengan..."Rain muttered.
"Pfft... We will be concerating to much on building a new village to learn new techniques..."Ryu mummbled
Rain sighed deeply. "Do all leaf ninja always end up in the middle of conflicts... Why cant they keep out of major conflicts just for one year... Look, kid, you may think that you want to learn resengan but when you end up being targeted by your own village you'll regret it..."
"I'm hardly a member of the leaf village anyway with my clan being wiped out and I left the village training for multiple years under my mentor and if my days are numbered as you surguest then I can at the very least defeat my brother and forfill my promise."Ryu said looking down.
"I never surguested your days are numbered just that you have only a certain ammount of time while Marxon is unable to reincarnate who he wants to thanks to that seal, and whats your promise?"
"My promise... Just a promise to become a great swordsmen, but if I remain with the leaf village then it's unlikly."
Rain looked at him and said, "Ok, i'll teach you resengan but dont blame me when your targeted by ANBU thinking that you bertrayed your village."
"I couldn't care less about ANBU, as long as I kill my brother..."
_This kid has more protential but still... The stronger he gets the stronger the fiend will be if reincarnated._


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 25, 2008)

The man looked down to glare at the rising Kenshin with his legendary Chidori on hand. The hard impact with such a powerful kick exceeded his balancing capacity for staying on the ground. Yet now, it was being sent into the air that bought his time for scrutinizing attacks. 

His eyes buldged out as he forgot his own pain. "That move again? You think it's gonna work on me?" A white flame again bursted on his palm , ready to slam into the rising, raging, legendary Chidori.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC: Alright. lol

Jasik looked at the staff he had in his hands, then threw it behind him. He concentrated on his arm, and formed a three foot long, razor sharp sword. He walked over to the demon, and cut it's head off. He got a lighter out, and set the body and the head on fire, so that it's spirit would not be able to come back. He walked over to Hikaru.

"Alright, the demon is dead. Let's get movin'." he said, his country accent showing a little.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

"Well, lets find out!" Kenshin was getting closer and closer, his crimison Sharingan Eyes glaring into his eyes. Genjutsu..this was his chance to see what his eyes could unleash. He continued to glare them, attempting to trap his enemy in a genjutsu or at least distract long enough for him to get close enough to plunge the legendary ninjutsu into his enemy. The echoing sound of one thousand birds continued to echo on. For a moment, he felt as if he would never reach his enemy but soon enough, monetum finally placed him in poistion..

"Chidori!"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 25, 2008)

The man felt only glee and pleasure as the Chidori raged toward him. The white flame bursted out vigorously as he thrusted his palm towards the figurative killing intent of the mythical Thousand Birds. "You never learned a thing did ya? Prepare to die!!!" The harsh coarse voice rang out like saws cutting wood... It would easily suck the raging orb of lightning on Kenshin's palm, and again with such a close distance blast him away with the merciless converted concussion force. 

His nerve jumped. He hit something of a void in front of him. It seemed to himself that he had just opened an eye, out from something of a deceptive illusion. There was no Kenshin in front of him, and chances were... he had just made himself open for a deadly attack from nowhere.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes, the genjutsu, it must have worked..now was his chance to end this. At the rate they were going, both were now starting to free fall towards the ground. Sure there would be great risk but he had to prove another thing to himself and this was his chance. Reaching out, he felt his free hand clutch a clothing piece of his foe. He wasnt sure what he had grabbed but it was fine enough as he pulled his foe towards him while extending his chidori into the skull of his foe. 

...The lighting never before had seemed so much brighter and louder...

And to the amazement of Gouzu and Miezu who watched from below, even the two loud mouted Uchiha were stunned..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 25, 2008)

The sound halted, and all everyone could see was a dazzling implosion of white light. The Chidori seemed to have done further than it was supposed.

The cape was ripped off and the silver garment was torn to pieces, as tree by tree crushed itself down as the man was violently sent flying through, landing by scratching his body with the ground mercilessly, endingup leaning his back against a big rock near the cavern entrance.  



Genzaki's eyes widened in amazement. "No way!" His glee almost shouted out loud into words. Yet seconds later, the joyful amazement turned into a deathly astonishment as the man started to shake his head.



"Impressive... You Uchiha are stronger than I thought." The man slowly looked up and said out loud with a stray of blood on his mouth. He struggled to stand up and shake his head tiredly. "But that won't be enough, brats." He stretched and hit his head lightly. "Your Chidori caught me off guard, but I have managed to absorb part of it, decreasing the impact on my head to... undiscernible." He shook his head again. "Still, it was meritorious of you to be able to trick me... Now I will leave you a chance and go get some rest..." 

The man slowly walk toward Kenshin. "And we would meet again... very soon. Then... you will cry under my feet, begging for mercy... Trust me." His left eyebrow rose, followed by a challenging smirk. All before a gust of smoke burst under his feet and erase his trace.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth, he took a swift glance at his Chidori arm. It was slightly burned considering the ammount of charka he had forced in his arm. "Hmph" The young Uchiha shrugged it off before turning around and looked at the other Uchiha who went with him. The other group was most likely looking for them. "Come on, its best we look for the other team..things havent exactly gone to plan" Kenshin simply said. Gouzu and Miezu watched awe-strucked but soon enough they were "normal" again and they smiled as typical. 

"Oi, lets go Ashe" Miezu stated. Their lives were what mattered at the moment and risking lives and more injuries was something that had to be avoided considering the state the village was in.
______________________________________________________________

"Oooh, interesting.." The pair of eyes watching the battle slowly disappeared, seemingly bonding with the rock before disappearing as if it were never there..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ashe nods then runs to Kenshin, taking his arm gently some "Are you hurt... that was a huge chidori. I cannot even make mine that big..." she said, half jealous. "I'm sorry if i couldn't help much" she sighs then drops his arm after inspecting it. "I did try....thats what matters.. right??" she asks and starts to follow Kenshin more faster. 'He is so much more stronger than me...yes my past..but still..' the thought rang into her head. She was happy for Kenshin, he would make a good leader. "Yes..." she nods "Lets go find the others....".


----------



## Kuno (Oct 25, 2008)

Ichijin nods signalling to the others to follow suit onto the large hawk.  "Any assistance you can give us in healing will be greatly appreciated.  At this point if we were attacked I would be useless."  he states giving a sigh as he looks at the rest of the group fisting and releasing his hands once again.

As Ichijin signalled for them to ride the hawk Tereya nods silently and climbs on to the feathery transport.  She looks at the rest of her team with worry.  _"Could Yahiko and I be able to fight and save them if we had no choice..."_ she thinks to herself as her stomack knots with the thought.
__________________________________

Tora grinned at Shark  "So how about it Shark?  Shall we see the camp from your point of view?  Remember he is younger then us so becareful what you show him!"  She said with a laugh.  "Where are we going to start I wonder?"  she giggles as she waits for his answer looking around at the others.
________________________________

Kiya just shook her head and watched the woman as Kihei dealt with the situation.  _"I wish I could find Jasik.  I wonder why she seems to think he is the answer to what she seeks.  Damn why did that group have to leave already."_ She thinks to herself then gets sidetracked a little.  _"I hope they are okay.  Should we send another group after them?"_ Kiya asks herself as they begin to walk toward camp.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

"Alright..we head back for the surface..make a signal, hopefully our allies will find out..but however that can be a problem. We would be attracting enemies in the area but hopefully they been dealt with but we have no choice..." Kenshin stated. He nodded towards Miezu and Gouzu, the two twins eager to get out of the caves. And with that..the Uchiha's proceeded back towards the way they came, going back through the tunnel that nearly lead them to their death..


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 25, 2008)

All of a sudden, Jasik felt Kiya and Kihei with Yuriko's chakra moving towards the camp. He turned towards Hikaru.

"Listen, I just felt my sister and the other's chakra together. I have to go see whats going on, I'll be back after I find out. If you need me, I'll be at the camp." he said. Then, he ran as fast as he could in the direction of the camp. Once he arrived, they still weren't there, so he decided to wait at the entrance they would arrive at.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ashe follows a bit behind slagging a bit. Suddenly picking up speed she matches Kenshin a bit. She seemed a bit.... down. "You are amazing Kenshin..think you could.." she blushes some. "You know... train me? with...uncle's possibilities..I want to learn and become stronger..and.. be able to protect the clan and also my friends.. Also.." she bites her lip some. "To keep another "Ichirou" accident from happening.." she said as she walked.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

"Training huh?..odd of you to say that when I dont think Im not even that good myself" Kenshin shrugged. His inability to kill that man and how that fight went on was proof of that to him. He thought about his brother's abiltites at his age which were way beyond his. There was no sign of a possible catch up...the gigantic gap that had seperated the two would forever be there. Then again..his brother was dread..wasnt he but deep inside..there was always that smirk..a smirk he never let out.

Gouzu and Miezu were not aruging yet...still he wasnt sure how they would have fared but at least they did provide some good. He then remembered that elite Uchiha Jouin..Uchiha Tekka. While his reputation as a fierce warrior and greater temper precieved him, he did fit that hard teacher type..

In a way..at least with his father ill, he would grow stronger and develop more if his father wasnt, he was sort of thankful but again, there was doubt. There was too much confusion in his mind..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 25, 2008)

She watches the ground some ahead of them. Was it a no? She decided not to ponder on it, but would think about it later. Thoughts formed in her head, and other subjects about this mission. Some mission this was.. maybe it was a trap all along. 
Ashe looks up and catches up to Kenshin, seeing how she had slowed down. Ashe watches ahead, her head held high, but people could detect by the image on her face that she felt weak and unhelpful.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2008)

Kenshin kept his eyes forward..focused at the dark, open tunnel before him. Besides the usual torch that provided light, there was no sign of the opening. The fear of genjutsu..what if they just happened to be going through one right now. He wasnt sure but there was no time to hesistate...only advance. In terms of injuries, he was fine besides a few scatches and the slight burn on his hand. Gouzu and Miezu however remained fine themselves so at least they didnt have to stop because of injuries.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ashe watches ahead more and continues. Her thoughts raced some as she kept forward. It seemed to annoy her, this long tunnel. At least they were all safe... hopefully. They would be reunited with their comrades soon enough. The thoughts about the battle plagued her with it's images. Ashe clses her eyes some, but still kept walking forward.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 25, 2008)

Hikaru looked around. "Great... I have been abandoned..." He said with a sigh. He started to sense a strange chakra nearby. _Someone is watching me... I couldn't sense it before, but now the chakra is clearer... He has been watching for awhile... But who is it?_ He wondered, looking around. _It is more like a presence than a chakra in one specific place... I can't pinpoint it._ He thought and took a deep breath. "Just ignore it..." He mumbled. "It's nothing."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 26, 2008)

"Strangers! Please stop!" A voice called after the group of four Uchiha, with a clear manifestion of haste. "Please, I'm asking you." The man who had just been watching the battle on the tree up high above stood behind the four, almost begging for something in the daunting darkness of the deathly tunnel - the exclusive entrance to their village. 

Genzaki stood firm in a grass-verdant cloak, feet behind the walking Uchiha's, now seeming to have heard the call and stopped. He removed his hood, revealing layers of blonde spiky hair. 

"Please, you four are the only chance for us."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 26, 2008)

Hikaru looked at his surroundings then sensed Tereya's chakra. He ran in the direction that he sensed it. Hikaru felt a little bit off, unable to concentrate well. His thoughts kept trailing off as he ran, continuing to think about the dark chakra that had experienced earlier. When Hikaru got his thoughts together, he sensed Tereya close by.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 26, 2008)

Kenshin paused along with Gouzu and Miezu, another delay. Kenshin gritted his teeth but he kept his Sharingan de-activated at the moment. He wasnt sure if he was going to need it. The young Uchiha then fully faced the man that had followed them. "What do you want.." Kenshin simply stated in reply..the man however sounded worried in a sense, for the moment he wasnt sure why but his experience with strangers lately have nearly killed him..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 26, 2008)

Genzaki stepped back and slightly bowed. "My name is Kuzuka Genzaki, and I hold a humble request." He looked up to meet with Kenshin's eyes, and slowly got to his normal stance, trying to keep a reasonable distance to show he meant no conflict, even though the one who had started the ambush at first was no one other than his company. 

"My apology for espionage, but it has been a long time since I last saw someone who could fight at your caliber, and for that, I hold you, all four of you in high respect." He stared deep into the deactivated Sharingans, trying to hold his words as much as possible. 

"The man who had fought you just a minute ago is also one of our village's arch nemeses, who has been serving the dictator ruling and exploiting our people and resources. We were too weak compared to them... thus what we have been doing for years was only to fear and serve... " He briefly turned around to look through the large entrance to the village. "This place has once been a paradise..." 

Seeming to get no response from the motionless expression, Genzaki took a few steps backwards and to the Uchiha's surprise, knelt. "Please, heed my inquiry... We have been waiting for people like you all through the years."


----------



## Caedus (Oct 26, 2008)

Kenshin slightly gritted his teeth. Choices..each choice so far had lead them towards dangerous grounds yet how could he refuse. It wasnt far for these people to live they were but at the same time..the fact they had attacked them also raise questions and grudges such as that didnt easily disappear. Once more it could all a trick yet the man before him sounded like he spoke the truth but it still wasnt their business. 

"So you want us to help you.." Kenshin asked. He was sure Gouzu and Miezu didnt mind..or at least he thought so and Ashe hadnt said anything yet. Still, more and more..his compasion and his sense of honor was telling him to risk it all and try to help them.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ashe looks to Kenshin "Are we going to help them??" she asks, inspecting his face. Her face right now seemed passive, all troubled expressoins seemed to have evaporated. "I do not mind if we help them" she said, then turns to Kenshin "But the call is yours...". Ashe looks around the tunnel, and then turned her attention back towards the groveling man.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 26, 2008)

Genzaki instantly looked up to meet with the look from the young Uchiha in front of him as finally some words had been spoken. Yet, it still was not the answer Genzaki awaited. Clearly, these people were not there to intrude the village, proven by the fact that they chose to leave right after incidents happened. And the fact that they could stop one of the most feared person Genzaki ever had to face was more than enough to assert these were the ones to be chosen. 

Genzaki bowed again, and while he was trying to be as diplomatic as possible, there was clearly something of an importunation that would make him forever guilty if he would ever choose to let this hope out of his reach. "I'm begging you. I would only stand up when you agree to help." He almost cried out in desperation.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 26, 2008)

Kenshin glanced towards the Uchiha with him. He wasnt sure..he did not want to put the his fellow clan members in danger but he did not want to leave this man and his home to be destroyed. That feeling of being helpless..it was like re-living leaving the leaf village. He had an idea on what the man was feeling. Yet that feeling of being betrayed..a trap..death..he wasnt sure.

"Oi, Kenshin..its fine with us" Miezu stated.

"come on young kenshin, this wouldnt hurt" Gouzu stated with a grin. Always confident and happy..

Kenshin's mind was then made up. He looked at the man before them, desperate for help. "Alright..we'll help.." He simply stated. Ashe approved, the twins approved and now he approes..they all had a sense of honor and doing this task would be honorable..

Hopefully


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 26, 2008)

"Yeah i guess i can show you guys around well not Tora and every one but the kid." He smirked and yawned follow me?" He began to walk in the direction of teh center of camp "First stop cafeteria." He turned around "The bustiest place in teh 'village' i guess." He turned back and began walking again "Oh and when we get there i am starving so we are going to eat and man am i glad that the food is free." He smirked again. 

As they neared teh cafeteria he remembered Kiya. "Oh and Tora where did kiya go haven seen her in a long time?" He yawned and started walking back wards as he turned around facing teh group.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 26, 2008)

To pass time, Jasik cut down a tree and started to carve spears. Then, after he made about one hundred of them, he carried an anvil and made a fire. Before his sister was assumed dead by everyone, he let the local blacksmith train him as a blacksmith. He made a big box that was cut in half, and filled it with water. This was all he needed to make metal weapons, and it only took him a half hour to set it up.

He started to made swords, knives, daggers, any metal weapon you can thilnk of, and he made about one hundred of each. He set them all in some weapon stands, and placed them in the interior of the base at the main entrance, just incase a war may break out. He did all this in an hour.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 27, 2008)

Tora laughed shaking her head.  "Now Shark.  We just left the cafeteria!"  she says with a giggle.  "Nobody else is hungry and Imatsu wants to see the village.  Since you have been working on it so much you would be the best one to show him."  Tora says walking beside him.  "Oh, and Kiya is around here somewhere.  She was with Kihei last time I saw her.  I am sure we will run across her."  Tora adds.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2008)

"Ugh...." shark rubbed his stomach and turned around "Ok then next stop teh build sight!" He turned back the way he was walking and then turned A corner as they walked by teh cafeteria. The smell of ramen deluded him. He turned around and started walking back wards. "Ok then teh build sight is where the village well be right now we are working on a academy and teh hokage's office." He smiled and kept talking and walking back ward's "This academy well also by are central exam taking area genin exam, the first part of teh chunin exam, And part of teh jounin exam. No clue what are next project well be after this but oh wel-" He stooped as he's head hit someone who was caring building log's log. He fell to teh ground as he looked at Tora "ugh..."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 27, 2008)

Imatsu looked around still following Shark. _The academy, oh yeah, that reminds me..._ As Imatsu was about to ask a question he saw that he had fallen, he looked up and saw Tora from earlier. He smiled, _it'll have to wait for a little bit, at least until I get settled in._


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 27, 2008)

Kihei sighs, stopping short of the camp as he sensed something.

"Took you all long enough..." Two cloaked men appear in front of the group. Kiya would recognize them as Oni and Raiden. Yuriko would sense more power in them than she could sense in Kihei. They are stronger than Kihei himself, even though they serve him.

"My apologies..." Oni replies with a slight bow. "We were tending to the wounded, Raikage-sama. We only started moving yesterday."

"Geez...you all took a beating..." Raiden comments, looking at Suzaku.

"Yeah? Go to hell," Suzaku mutters, crossing his arms. "I underestimated my opponent."

--

Kurama laughs a little, holding his hand out to help Shark up.

"Hey, do you guys mind finishing the tour for Imatsu without me? Akiro will stay, but I think I've got to go check on some stuff. The Kumo-nin just arrived near the camp...and taichou's kinda tied up at the moment. I should go check on them as second in command..."

--

Yahiko pats the hawk on the head and it takes off with the group on its back. He starts to make some hand seals and pauses for a moment.

"Wait...tou-san gave me something that might help..." He digs into his jacket for a moment and pulls out a case of pills, each of them being a deep green color. He pulls two out, handing one to Ichijin and one to Tsuya. "Tou-san told me that these pills were created by him with Yukina-sama's help. They'll give a sort of...induced regeneration. Like that of what the Jinchurikki have. It'll take care of your cuts at least..."

He puts the pills back in his jacket and his hands touch something as he does so. "I have another set that would heal both the burns and cuts...but the side effects are worse. It'll draw on your chakra so you're body will be fine, but your chakra will deplete. I can try healing what injuries are left, not sure I can even heal this much though without any help."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2008)

"Thanks Kurama" He smiled as he was helped up. "Ugh..Now anyway that is something you don't wanna do when you are in teh building site!" he laughed and started walking Toward as he kept going on with teh tour. "Ah right up ahead is the academy." He stopped and pointed to a building that was being made out of wood it already had 2 stories on it and a large metal fence with a huge court Yard for academy training.

Shark turned teh other way and pointed to a large tower in Progress it was also being made out of wood. "Hokage tower right there" He smiled and looked at Imatsu. "Any question's so far?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 27, 2008)

Yuriko was getting tired of stopping every ten seconds, and started to get mad. "Okay, seriously, is it necesarry to stop every time you see somebody come out into the open?" she said in irritation.

"I mean, I see people trying to hunt me down and kill me a lot, but I don't stop and say ""howdy doo neighbor!"" now do I?" she said.


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 27, 2008)

"Okay I do have one, ever since I came to this village a few hours ago, I haven't seen anyone at or around my age. Are there any genin here within this new village? Or am I the only one now?" Imatsu was curious, being with a bunch of higher ranked shinobi all the time and not with anyone of equal strength, it could be a sort of letdown to think you're the only low rank ninja around.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 27, 2008)

Tora chuckled at Shark's comment after he fell and follows him some more.  She looks around at the construction site not having time to come here as of yet.  "Rather impressive..."  she says looking at the structures being erected.  She then turns to Imatsu.  "There are a few.  You will probably meet them in the next day or two.  Since we don't have an academy or a place for the exams yet we have been placing the students with sensei."  she said giving him a smile and looking back at the construction.
______________________________________

"Thank you."  Ichijin says as he takes the pill from Yahiko.  He swallows the bitter tasting concoction as they fly toward there destination.  "Go there."  he says as he taps Yahiko's shoulder and points.  "We will start at that point and move forward." he says as he waits for the large bird of prey to land.  He looks at his hands and sighs as he sees how burned they were.
___________________________________

Tereya closed her eyes and squeezed as close behind Ichijin as she could with out actually touching him.  Like the Uchiha, the Hyuuga's legendary status intimidated her.  Just being near anyone from either clan made her nervous.  She heard from her sister and Tora about how great they were but she still couldn't help it.  As the bird flew high then began to dive down her stomach dropped knowing that they were going to fall off.
____________________________________

Kiya remained quiet as the two appeared in front of them.  She could never make sure if she trusted them or not.  As the woman began to rant Kiya rolled her eyes and stepped near her and whispered in her ear.  "I would advise you to shut your mouth.  One touch from me, like you, and I could kill you.  Unlike my friends here I wouldn't mind ridding the world from the likes of you."  she stated flatly almost surprising herself at what she said.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 27, 2008)

Raiden seems to think for a moment before shaking his head.

"This is the girl that absorbs people's powers?" Upon Kihei's nod, he laughs a little. "May I?"

"Don't kill her." Raiden shrugs, taking his glove off to show his hand.

"Go ahead. Touch me." He holds the hand out to her. "If you think you can handle my strength." Yuriko would be able to feel that either of them could easily be one of the strongest in the camp that wouldn't harm her from taking their powers.

--

Yahiko nods.

"Hai." He taps the bird softly on the side of the neck and points. The bird swoops down, rearing up at the last minute to land softly on its feet. Yahiko leaps off its head, landing on the forest floor, waiting for the others to get off.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 27, 2008)

Tsuya takes the pill, gagging a bit, and sighs, "_That_...had to be the second most disgusting thing in my life..." she grumbles.  Then she looks at the hawk's feathers, avoiding to look at the ground, waiting for them to land.
_____________________

Inka is quiet, for the first time in her life around them, she is watching the construction.  She walks with a bit of a bounce in her step as she is happy the village is rebuilding.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 27, 2008)

"I'm not going to touch your hand. I hate this curse. I can't touch anybody without almost killing myself or them." she said.

"I will touch you." she said. Then, she bit the tip of her glove, and pulled it off. She reached out for Raiden's hand, and grabbed it. She started to feel so much pain, like someone was torchuring her. She didn't care. She thought that if she held for long enough, she would die. She was tired of the curse. She was tired of the sorrow. She kept holding on.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 27, 2008)

Raiden smirks a bit under his mask. Yuriko would feel her power swell, her chakra expanses growing. But it was too much for her body, causing a pain as if it was trying to burst from the body. She saw his memories, most of them being of pain and death. And torture he had endured that would haunt her mind, torturing her more.

Then, as suddenly as it came, it vanished. Raiden pulled his hand back, slipping the glove over it again. Yuriko would feel weak now, her chakra drained and her body strained.

"Let that be a lesson. If you piss us off, just a touch and we can give you torture worse than being in Hell itself."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 27, 2008)

Yuriko sighed seeing she didn't die. "My life itself is torture. Just bring me to my cell, or whatever I'll be staying in, so I can die." she said. "You people act like its me that is doing all this, but its not, its the entity. Just like Naruto had the Kyubi, I have The Rogue. And it's more powerful than the Kyubi, it can force me to do things. It's not more powerful physically, but it is mentally. It posseses me... it controls me." she said.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 28, 2008)

"Huh?" Genzaki looked up. It was accepted. The call was heeded, which was unlikely judging from the cold air of this Uchiha. "You...all..." He mumbled in amazement. That was a premise, but was more than a promise. It was a certainty. A certainty of a new era of freedom and justice...

...for Genzaki himself. The rest would depend of the village, the whole morale of the people. They had lived enough in fear. Even someone as strong as these people couldn't be bound to raise them up from despair. 

"Please, come." Genzaki stifled his glee and enthusiastically stood up. "Follow me. You need to see the people."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 28, 2008)

Ichijin sits calmly on the bird as he continues to work his hands.  The pain is incredible though it is lessening as he works through it.  He doesn't cringe or flinch, outwardly you would never know he was in such pain.  He nods as he slides off the hawk and begins to look around.  He frowns at seeing a few strange markings on the trees but shakes it off as he is reminded of what Sasuke had said.  He activates his byakugan and begins to search for their lost companions.  Ichijin senses Hikaru coming but doesn't say anything as he continues looking for the Uchiha.
___________________________________________

Tereya shivers at Tsuya's comment deciding not to ask what the worst thing was.  She feels the hawk land and cracks open one eye and then the other as she slides off the creature.  Tereya looks around some then sees Hikaru breaking through the trees of the clearing they just landed in.  "H-Hikaru-kun!"  Tereya says rushing toward him.  "A-are you o-okay?"  she asks looking him over.
________________________________________

Kiya steps back as the cloaked figure stepped forward.  She watches with out comment at what happens as the woman touches him.  Kiya sighs as she listens to the comments almost feeling sorry for her.  Though she remembers what had been said and what she wanted to do to her brother and the feeling fades as she stands silently.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 28, 2008)

"Right" Kenshin simply stated, now starting to fully devote to the mission. Once he saw the people, maybe he would fully understand and feel more comfortable. Leaving the village was very hard and to watch many of his own comrades die, trying to cover the escape was such..emotional. He knew he couldnt deny helping them..it was for honor, it was justice. Did his own brother agree to fight them..was it jutice that lead him or was it his own honor?

The group of Uchiha then proceeded to follow the mysterious man..all of them agreeing to put risks aside and help.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ashe follows he cousin, and the brothers. They were still unfortunately inside the tunnel. They would soon be out though, seeing how they didn't walk too far by the time the guy came to get them. A village unfree from this one man? This guy seemed strong, but, he seemed defeated so easily. It all could be just a trap, to lure the group into a false sense of security. Ashe's eyes lay on the guy that was leading them. She felt sorry for them, and then looked ahead again. Knowing the way the mission was going so far, she knew that it was going to get darker for the group.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 28, 2008)

Hikaru looked a bit lost in his thoughts at first, but then looked at Tereya. "I'm fine Tereya-chan. And you?" He asked, looking around quickly. _Why can't I stay focused? It is happening right now! Pay attention to Tereya!_ He thought. The wind blew his hair a little bit as he got his thoughts in place and looked at Tereya.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 28, 2008)

He pointed at Tora "What she said!" He laughed and looked around at teh site himself. "Alright i guess we should go on with the tour?" He smiled and began to walk back into teh maze of tent's "Next stop...." He thought to think for a minute and then snapped his finger's as he got it. He spun around to face teh group. "Training yard!" He began to walk once again this way in teh direction of a field as teh approached it you could hear kunai clashing and logs breaking "Like what you hear?"


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 28, 2008)

Imatsu smiles. "Well, I can't say that I don't. I haven't had any action in years it seems. Combat just seems like a distant memory, so I can't wait to spar tomorrow, I've been perfecting my jutsu ever since I was alone." Imatsu looked into the field, seeing some of the sparring taking place. He was excited, almost for once in his life.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 29, 2008)

Kenshin swallowed, attempting to stay composed, ready to follow as usual..
___________________________________________________________
"I'm going to have to watch later.." Sasuke stated, his merciless Sharingan Eyes glaring into the darkness as a dark figure emerged from the ground. His hands remained hidden by his cloak and he tiled his head to the side, his face seemed somewhat innocent..except his eyes and then his whole image changed. No scars..no wounds yet it was those crimison eyes that set him apart. Eyes of power and hate..

"Of course..that reminds me of the newly elected Hokage..I always wondered on how a fight between you too would work" The figure in the darkness asked, he was hardly visible. The shadow of the tree kept the man hidden.

There was no response from the Sharingan Warrior for several moments until he finally spoke. "There was a man once..a Uchiha. He was a young man with some talent but never seemed to truely grasp his potential. It is said that he massacred families and small towns in attempt to gain power. Fool..he knew nothing and that is why he doesnt live now" Sasuke stated out of off nowhere.

"And you tell me that because..?" The man in the shadows asked. "Because that is one possible future for him" Sasuke stated but never stated who exactly but the large man in the shadows narrowed his eyes. He got it..Still, the fact all the extra little details were fitted in just made things somewhat pointless in a way.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 29, 2008)

Tora giggled and nodded.  "You will definitly get your sparring tomorrow.  It might be with one of Kihei-san's men or someone else.  I can't wait to see your justsu so I will make sure of it don't worry!"  she said getting excited herself that life was begining to go back to normal.  "So what other surprises do you have in store for us today Shark?"  Tora says still grinning.
________________________________

Tereya looked him over carefully and nods.  "I am okay, just wish we had Kiya here.  We need a healer.  Tsuya and Yahiko have tried some but Ichijin-san and Tsuya are pretty injuried."  she says losing her stutter since she was talking to him and they were a bit far from the rest of the group.  She looks to him and then back at the others.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 30, 2008)

Shark bite his thumb blood began to come out. "Shit accident..oh god i hope that doesn't touch my summoning tato-" He stop as teh blood dripped down his arm and got to the tattoo "Shit storm flipper!" He laughed as a huge poof of smoke came out of no where and then a huge otter about shark's size came out. It's tail was the size of Shark's legs. "Yippee!" Storm flipper yelled as he ran up to Tora "Haven't seen you in a while!" Shark looked at Imatsu and i well be There too, Any way this is storm flipper my summon." He smiled and then looked at storm flipper "Watcha been up to?" he asked teh huge otter. "Nothing much been bored seeing how you haven't summoned me in a long time.." "Well i haven't been in a real fight since the invasion.."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 30, 2008)

Imatsu laughed at his constant clumsiness. Then he looked over to the large otter that he had summoned on accident. He scratched the back of his head and smiled, trying not to laugh. "Hi, so your Shark's summon?" Imatsu shushed himself. No more bad impressions, he remembered what happened with Akiro.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 30, 2008)

Hikaru looked down at the ground. "Let me see them... I feel like I might be able to help heal them." He said. _I feel a bit different..._ He thought and looked at Tereya. "I don't know why, but I feel able to help..." He added. His hands glowed a bit with a faint chakra as he stood there. _What... Is this?_ He wondered. _Why do I feel this way?_


----------



## Kuno (Oct 30, 2008)

Tereya looks at him a bit confused.  She puts the hood of her cape back as she tucks some hair behind her ear and nods.  "Right over there...."  she says pointing to Ichijin as he continues to look around with his Byakugan.  Tsuya and Yahiko weren't to far away from him as Tereya starts forward.  "I hope you can, at this point I don't know if he or us would survive another attack."  she says quietly as she wonders if he has found them yet.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 31, 2008)

Hikaru took a deep breath. His Karagan was activated. "I got them." He said, using the Karagan to see which areas of Tsuya and Ichijin needed healed. Hikaru quickly flipped hand seals and a chakra surrounded his hands, white and bright. He looked at Tsuya. "Her first." He said and walked over, placing his hands on the areas that needed healed. Hikaru was slightly in disbelief of what was happening. _Wha.. What is this light chakra? First the dark, now the light?_ He thought. _Dark and Light? Yin and Yang? One balances the other... Before I only had the dark, but now that I have the light..._ He realized as he continued healing.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Oct 31, 2008)

Light started to come back to the daunting tunnel, and from afar the group could see the entrance dazzling nascent illumination. 

"We are not really far from here." said Genzaki as he blithely moved forwards. No heroes ever accepted such risks just to help raise an unknown village. "We would have many things to tell you... Our history... Our people... And the threats to our village. But first let's find our residence and be settled." 

There was no mist, and the sky was as transparent and pristine as a typical Konoha dawn. Genzaki led the group through the site where the fight had just been carried out moments ago, and passed it, heading toward a narrow route with large trees and thick leaves majorly constituting the side areas. 

They continued for a long while, passing many confusing curves and sudden turns, which would easily force uninformed passengers to go around and around even more exhaustingly than any genjutsu, before some sight of existences finally came to their visions. There were houses sloppily built with larged wooden bars fixed together to form reasonable shapes, looking as mobile as possible. Yet, at a closer look, there was no sight of moving people, of life.

"Here lies our humble home..." Genzaki quietly mumbled and looked upwards. "Our people... are all here." He turned back to look at the Uchiha. "I forgot. What is your names again, glorious Uchiha?"


______________________


The huge golden door made an itching abrasive sound as it slowly opened. A foot set into the enormous dome. The man in the silver garment calmly took quite a few steps forwards, stopping before the golden seat surrounded by the gold-ornated curtain.

"*Where is Kuroto?*" A trenchant powerful voice echoed in the large dome.

"Forgive my ignorance. He is off my sight." The man in the silver suit said as he bowed down. Deep inside, there was a satisfied giggle. _Or he can be lying dead somewhere._ The thought indeed amused him.

"*What is in yours?*"   

"There were strangers emerging from nowhere. To my observation, they are the Uchiha of Konohagakure. I am still ingnorant about their reason to be here." 

*"Uchiha?"* The voice came to a halt. *"You did well, Sansato. Get the reward and amuse yourself."* 

The man in the silver suit smirked. "Thank you, my Greatness."


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 31, 2008)

"Tough," Raiden shrugs. "Find a way to control it then." He turns to Oni, who nods. "Kurama-sama went ahead to the rest of the ninja. We'll head back to help him, Raikage-sama." Kihei nods and the two jumps back into the trees.

"Alright then...Keep going..." He starts to nudge Yuriko forward, but pauses. He turns to Suzaku. "Blind her. We don't need her knowing where the base if she's as bad as you think." Suzaku nods, slipping a glove on and placing his hand on Yuriko's temple. Yuriko's vision goes black and Kihei starts to make her walk forward again.

--

Yahiko glances towards Ichijin and then starts to push his senses out, trying to sense out their chakra. He looks confused for a moment, but shakes his head.

"I can't sense the others..."


----------



## Caedus (Oct 31, 2008)

"I'm...Uchiha Kenshin" The young man paused for a moment. He thought about stating that he was Uchiha Kenshin, second heir to the renowned Uchiha Clan, son to famous Uchiha Tadakatsu and younger brother to the infamous Uchiha Sasuke. However, to say such things could possibly end up bad in the long run. Should their enemies find out who lay in their group..he could be captured and be held ransom. So it was then decided..say nothing about your exact family.

"Oi, I'm Uchiha Miezu" said one of the twins. "And I'm Uchiha Gouzu, pleasure to see this um..place" They both let out a identicle smile, perfect clones in a sense. They both turned their heads towards Ashe, it was best she said her name. Kenshin took one last look around, trying to think about how these people are living before turning his head towards Ashe.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 1, 2008)

_Kenshin, Gouzu, Meizu...And...?_ Genzaki now fully turned to face the four with a slight bow. "With all respect, I present you my humble Kuzuka clan. Please, come. There should be much to show." He quickly turned and waved for the Uchiha to follow. Still, there was no sight of any other. 

Genzaki approached a nearby old wooden house, one among numerous lying seeming almost forsaken to the bleakness. The door cracked open, revealing a single room with a seemingly fragile floor. Obviously this was not a proper residence. Still, there is some furniture. There was a decrepit bed with a wooden cushion and a thin brown blanket. 

"This is my home. You can see it a bit unpleasant..." Genzaki said almost confused. "Find yourself a seat. There is a little... problem here... I think that I would want to discuss... You know... about the reason why we are here." He took off the green hooded cloak and threw it on the bed, before going to the middle of the room and took a seat on the plain floor.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 1, 2008)

*Ichijin *nods as he lets his byakugan fade.  "I don't see them either.  No bodies at least..."  he says with a sigh though he doesn't know if it was from relief or worry, probably both.  He turns watching Hikaru heal Tsuya and waits hoping he was a good healer.  The pain in his hands going to the point of excruciating.  "Though I think I saw *Ryu* over a ways..." he said nodding his head in the direction he thought he saw his friend.
_________________________________

*Tereya* watched as Hikaru walked up to Tsuya.  She could sense he was acting a bit strange but she wasn't sure why or what could possibly have him confused.  She stood waiting, though she was a bit jumpy now that there group had already been jumped.  Having a few people show up at the same time.  And, the Uchiha's words made her even more on edge.
___________________________________

*Kiya *continued to watch and walk in silence.  She didn't understand the woman that they were taking toward the jail nor did she really want to. She didn't want to get to close to her but she didn't want her friends injured either.  "Where are we going to put her?"  she says softly to Kihei as the continue on.
__________________________________

*Tora *laughed "Storm flipper!"  she says still giggling. "How I have missed you!" she adds giving him a big hug and stepping back as that signature grin crossed her face.

"OW!"  Tora says jumping and grabbing her butt.  "What the hell was that?" she says turning around to look.

"Oh...Sorry Tora-sempai!"  *Irakiri* says scratching the back of her head giving off a sheepish grin.

"What did you hit me with?"  Tora says giving her a glare as she rubs her sore butt.

"It's just a rubber band..."  Irakiri runs forward grabbing the rubber band showing it to Tora.  "Damn...she found me..." 

"I want you to meet someone...."  Tora begins but Irakiri is gone followed by a black blur and a gust of wind.  "Well...that is a pair of the genin you will be training with *Imatsu*.  The first was Irakiri and the blur was *Kumori*..."  she says shaking her head and laughing.
_________________________________________

"What the hell do you think they are doing?"  a man said to his companion as he watches the group below them.

"Not sure.  But, why are so many people suddenly invading our territory?" the other man says almost disgustedly.  

"I am not quite sure.  Let's keep an eye on them for the moment.  If they get to close.  We will attack or get the others..." the first man says as he watches* Hikaru *healing *Tsuya.*
_________________________________________

*Kajin* was wandering around the village and spots her older brother.  "What is he up to this time..." she says glaring at him.  "And, who did he bring into the village?  Figures, death comes with him..." she sighs kicking a rock.  The rock flies forward as if on it's own accord.  Kajin walks toward the house she is suppose to share with *Genzaki*, her invisibility shrouding her from the eyes of those he brought.  She quietly steps into the door way and listens.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 1, 2008)

"You people treat me like a dog, as if I have no importance to anything. It's like you don't understand, I have something in me, and I need to get it out. I'm never going to be able to." she said. Although she couldn't see, she looked towards kihei, and whispered, "Kill me." She was serious, she was dangerous with this, thing, and needed to die before more innocents did.


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 1, 2008)

"We should head that way then...I can sense him too...but I think Jasik took off. No where near here...Might be with the Uchiha. We can figure out how to go about looking for the Uchiha and Jasik when we join up with Ryu." Yahiko glances towards Hikaru and Tereya, thinking about what could have happened and what Sasuke had said.

--

Kihei shrugs.

"We'll set up a cell...Demons aren't that hard to seal up if you know how their chakra works." Then Kihei looks at Yuriko, slightly confused. "...Kill you? Why would you want us to do that?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 1, 2008)

"Because...I don't want to kill anymore. The...thing inside me, it makes me kill. I don't know how to get it out, so just kill me. Unless you know how to take demons out, then kill me." she said. She closed her eyes, bracing herself to die, whether it is a short death or not, she didn't have any care in the world about it.


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 1, 2008)

"..." Kihei remains silent for a minute. "No way without killing its container..."

"Sir," Suzaku cuts in, thinking carefully about how he wants to word his thought. "There might be...Its worth looking into if we can..."

"Right..." Kihei sighs. "We're placing you in a cell where your demon will be restricted within you. We'll let Jasik see you and decide what to do with you from there. Understood?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 1, 2008)

"Understood...but I still think you should just get it over with and kill me." she said. From then on she was silent, and since her other sences were temprarily hightened from being blinded, she listened to the birds and the wildlife of the forest, smelled the sweet outdoors aroma, and savored it just incase she lost control again.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 1, 2008)

The Uchiha's followed and took seats themselves. They made careful observations within the area and took good looks around in case anything happened. They remained silent..curiosity was filling their minds. Their own private thoughts remained hidden if anything. Kenshin nodded slightly though..it was the real deal. They were poor and helpless. However besides themselves, they felt somebody else was nearby..they werent exactly sure but kept their focus on their host..ready to see what they can do.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ashe joined Kenshin and sit down warily. Her eyes scoured the tiny room. Her eyes were suspicious and her body seemed to still be covered in dirt, and some blood, mostly hers. The outline of the tattoo given to her by Orochimaru showed out of her sleeve just a tad bit. Her sharingan eyes deactivated as she looks to Kenshin. Would this be a good idea?? Turning her attention back to the guy. "I am Ashe..." she finally said at last.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 1, 2008)

As they sat themselves around the little hut *Kajin* stood near the doorway still cloaked in her invisibility as she watched the happening.  _"I wonder if this is another one of his hair brained schemes to free us..."_ she rolls her eyes as she lets the thoughts flicker through her mind.  _"Doesn't he realize he will just get them killed along with some of us.  Why does he continue with these false hopes..."_ she glares in his direction letting out a slight snort of air that was barely audible to the group before her.
__________________________________

*Kiya* followed and listened with a sigh.  "Where are we going to put this cell?  Should it be in Konoha?  Or the Kumo caves?"  she asks thinking of the best place to put someone like her.  Kiya continues to walk as she watches the girl in front of them.  Concern for the village raising in her mind.
_________________________________
*
Irakiri* ran quickly through the village dodging the rubber bands.  "You are losing your aim!"  she calls to her friend as she avoids yet another onslaught from her.  "Haha!  OW!  Damn it..."  Irakiri lets out as a rubber band made contact with her upper thigh.  She runs through a crowd of people hoping to double back on Kumori and hit her a few times before she loses without a hit.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 1, 2008)

"Yeah! I am Master's Summon!" Storm flipper said hyper. Shark rolled his eye's "For teh last time call me Shark not master..." Just then the kid shot Tora with teh rubber band he couldn't even talk before they left. "Wow... I hope i am not there sensei once we set up squad's and if i am teh better pray to god they wont die in my traing of respect..." He laughed and looked at Tora. "How do you know those two genin?"


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 1, 2008)

Kihei shakes his head, thinking.

"Kumo caves...Kumo's moved its force out of them...Even if she breaks from the cell, she's stuck in the caves with no one to touch...and she'd need to know the hand seals to open the way..." He closes his eyes, focusing for a moment and then opens them, rasiing an eyebrow in confusion. "Jasik is supposed to be on the mission Yahiko and Tereya went on, right?"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 1, 2008)

*Kiya* stays close to Kihei as he speaks.  "That would be for the best then.  Though it is sad that we have to put her in empty caves.  Just don't forget about her in there."  she says with a nod.  "Yes he went with the large squad to check on the land."  Kiya says looking at him.  "He wouldn't be back for a few days..."  she adds as they continue to walk.
_________________________________
*
Tora* rubs her sore butt a little bit more and sighs.  "They are around the camp periodically."  she says chuckling.  "Usually they are on the run just like that.  Though the rubber bands are really only ment for each other, sometimes others do accidently fall victim.  This wasn't my first time..."  she says laughing.  "They are good kunoichi though..."  she adds with a smile as she shakes her head in the general direction they had taken off.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 1, 2008)

A lone young genin walked around teh training yard a jashin necklace around his neck. Two genin training noticed him one smirked the other nodded. He kept walking alone with no one and nothing as teh genin's followed him he knew he was about to get hurt again. "Jiro why don't you just leave already!" One yelled to him he just looked at him as the other kicked him in teh stomach as he fell to teh ground "Ugh!" He yelled as teh other genin picked him up and threw him into a tree. "You jashin freak!" He yelled at Jiro. They both smirked and went back to training now as Jiro lade at the bottom of the tree he's eyes slits.

______________________________________________________

Shark looked at Tora and then at Imatsu. "Shall we keep going?" He began to walk as he noticed the genin against the tree bruised hurt. "Tora!" He yelled darting at the genin Checking all teh bruises and cut's from all teh injury's not even noticing the jashin necklace.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

"He didn't! He can't be near me, I won't let him." She started to struggle, trying to get free and run as far away from Jasik as pssible. He couldn't be near her, not even for a second, because the entity would try to absorb him, then kill him, and she would live with the guilt until she died, which she hoped was soon.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 2, 2008)

Genzaki smiled at the girl who had just took a seat along with her teammates. He then turned back at everyone in the room and started. "The story began almost 5 or 6 years ago... It was a long time. Perhaps I couldn't remember exactly when." Genzaki took out a coin from inside his jacket and flipped it. "This place has been a haven for our villagers. I don't know, but my father said our ancestors began in Konohagakure, your hometown." He paused. "There's however still some obscurity in the reason why we had to evacuate to such a distant land, some said it was because of the chaos under the 9th Hokage's realm. But really, after a century of construction, this village is an ideal residence for us peace lovers."


Genzaki looked down at the floor and raised a hand. It quickly became transparent, before totally vanishing. "Our bloodline trait is all we have for a ninja's body. We are physically inferior. We can't use ninjutsu nor genjutsu... All that can fence for ourselves is this. Stealth." He sighed. "I guess, for such reason, we are destined to live in peace, to abandon the bloodlust of being a shinobi... a blind weapon..." The hand instantly turned visible as usual. 

"Still, we would have been kept in eternal peace and joy, and we would have never cursed our inability for combat... if they hadn't shown up." Genzaki gritted his teeth. "One man whose name is known by none, always referring to himself as God... and his army of brainless monstrous soldiers... The man who had fought you four is one of his high-ranked lieutenants" The blonde-hair young man gasped for a deep inhale before he could get his voice down with enough calmness to continue properly. 

"We have been literally their cattles... They imposed their so-called 'justice' on us, which merely means a head for a mistake...They took control of the whole region, forcing us to build numerous structures to serve that inhumane 'God'... Our population decreased immensely, and majorly because of exhaustion... then execution." 

Genzaki heard a tiny crack sound at the doorway and suddenly turned his attention to the direction. He let out a sigh knowing what had been happening and turned back to the story. "We... we did rise up to fight at first... And my father... the leader of this clan was the one who instigated the rebellion... But it was after all a spontaneous, and equally important, our people... have no will to fight..." Genzaki closed his eyes. "It was that plain and simple. We were weak. We lost, and became their slaves. They used us for both military and service purposes. We are exploited. We are taken..."

Genzaki again looked at the empty doorway. He knew who was there, who was listening. Several months ago, there were some expected saviors, and the turnout was not very good for them. Of all the heroes who agreed to join the help, some sacrificed their life in vain, some turned out to be spies from other villages and ran away at the last minutes. Genzaki sighed. After all, all who had survived the dictation had become fugitives like himself, his little sister, living day by day in the fear of being discovered. And it wasn't clear if that man... that lieutenant in the silver suit had discovered this hidden place or not. He had no choices. Helps must be seeked, and though it was in a  desperate fashion, someone as strong as descendants of the legendary Uchiha should be worthy enough to be their ultimate option.



___________________


"Where can that man be gone to?" A man in a blue uniform with his faced burried in a thick spiky mask and two katanas sheathed across on his back asked his identical-looking companion. 

"Just shut up and search this place up. I don't want my head fallen at the end of the day." The other said.

Then they heard some snoring behind the bushes. One attempted to unsheathed his sword, but the other held him back. They carefully looked through the bush and finally spotted the figure they were looking for. 

"We are the most lucky in the world. Found him just by the start of the search." The one with killing mood now sheathed his katana back.

"Kuroto-sama?" The other got close to the snoring figure and lightly slapped his face.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 2, 2008)

Two figures stood on the trees looking onto konoha, "Do you think?" one figure asked, "We are most probably presumed to be dead or maybe missing," said the second figure, "They most probably not recognise us, we have changed quite abit in appearance," the first figure said, "Whatcha talking about, the only difference is that we are scruffier, and have more scars, like me and the one on my face," the second figure replied back, the first laughed loudly.

"We're back baby," The second figure said, "Just like old times, Now should we blow up the entrance or knock like gentlemen," the first figure asked the second, "We better knock, if we destroy the entrance, Konoha wont be very happy." The first nodded in agreement and they both laughed.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2008)

"Ugh..." Dante stirred in his bed and then shot up like a rocket, his eyes fully opened. He looked around him and had no idea why he was in a hospital bed. He pulled out his intravenous tubes and heard his stomach growling.

"How am I meant to get full off this!" he said peering at the clear liquid. "I need a pizza. and Tora!" 

he lay back down and stretched. He had no idea how long he was out for or where he was but he just enjoyed the rest for now. 

"Man, I need to work on staying alive. Can't keep dying and coming back. I'm not a character from some game." he said muttering to himself. He felt sleepy again. He shook it off and mustered the strength to write something on a piece of paper and placing it on the desk beside him.

Note reads:

"I'm up. I'm hungry! I swear to god if you get me fruit I'm going to ram them up every available hole you have! 

Love Dante x"

He lay down, closed his eyes and fell back asleep


----------



## Caedus (Nov 2, 2008)

Kenshin's eyes narrowed towards the ground. He had thought about their suffering..the way they were tortured. It was similar in Kenpachi's situation. Chaos..destruction, thats all he cared about as he fancied himself a God of his own, beliving to be invincible. People like those should never exsit in this world. Peace..how the word almost burned at him. The world was cruel..very cruel. One mistake and your life could be over. Wars would always exsit and evil men would always make their apperance. 

"As we have agreeded before..We did say we would help and we wont turn on you for that however...this situation seems to be rather difficult for us four. We need reinforcements..we have a large group of shinobi, most likely looking for us. We were part of a three man squad and we are one out of those three. If all the teams are combined and at full strength, then our goal is to eleminate this "God" and anybody else who wishes to defend him.." Kenshin stated. Finally accessing the situation and creating a plan. This of course was a highly valuable trait..used by his father and brother. Gouzu and Miezu would smile, knowing Kenshin's father and brother but this wasnt the time.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 2, 2008)

Genzaki jolted out of his seemingly unending stream of thoughts as the first words from Kenshin was spoken out. It was positive, just like the very first words of promise spoken out from the very first brave man that had forged into his mind the definition of courage. Those were the Uchiha, one of the cores that made up the invincible strength of the formidable Konohagakure. Plus their companions, as a whole they would rise a remarkable challenge for whatever evil laughing on the throne. That fact should make Genzaki feel confident, no matter how this would end up. 

He stared down at the blank middle of the floor. Still, this was the risk. The final risk. After all the time of fugitiveness, this was the ultimate blow, once and for all. No more drawing back, no more running away... No more suffering. With that, the tenacity of whoever chosen... must be unbreakable.     

"I am very grateful for this..." Genzaki started. "You showed up, you defeated our nemesis, but you don't know who we are. Still, you accepted our request with nothing back in exchange..." He smiled sadly then briefly looked at the doorway before turning back to the four. "If my father was alive... He should be exhilarated." A rare nostalgic chuckle briefly showed on his expression. 

"Still..." Genzaki hardened his face. "What we are facing is a literal monster... I never saw his face, and whoever have seen it can't survive to tell... Under him are the two lieutenants, whose identities have been known as the Deities. You fought one of them, so you perhaps know how tough they are in battles... and for us... a rise and fight against such enemies is as good as suicide." 

"Not to mention his army of montrous human beings I've never seen alive... They kept this place secure for themselves. They studied our blood and developed some sort of detector machine... so that we can't run away without their knowledge.. We did send our spies somewhere, mostly to Konoha to ask for help... but all were in vain... Against them, our people are defenseless." 

"But perhaps the most important factor is..." Genzaki gasped and again looked at the doorway. "Our people... don't possess a will to fight..." Genzaki sighed and turned back to the Uchiha. "We preach to peace, but that love is so immense that it ate up our will... Now... we are forever fugitives... seeking no purpose... keeping running and running away... day by day... month by month... still we get captured and get killed..." He gritted his teeth in despondence as he mention the word 'kill'.


"While I myself never rest to search for the slightest hope in this land... the people fear and at all cost try to stop me." Genzaki looked out the window. "They shun strangers. They shun courage. They even shun generosity. They don't want to get involved. They fear... an intense fear for the God' punishment..." He turned back again as he finished. " I think that is the cruelest fact for us, and really, what I mean, this time, by saying 'help' is... a help of will... of heart... of bravery. Our people need someone strong enough to bring back the light for their blindness."

Genzaki bowed down and smiled. "This time, I took a risk. This will be the final offer I will have ever given anyone. Light the fire. Rise the spirit. You are the only hope ever left for my people. If this fails, everything falls."


----------



## Caedus (Nov 2, 2008)

Hearing those words felt as if the entire world was on his shoulders. Kenshin was caught in the moment, clearly hearing every word the man before him said. The pressure..he never remembered this pressured before. If he failed, he would be the cause of countless people to die in shame. Fear..that fear he felt in his mind..he didnt like it. He tried to think of other things but it was no point..the truth was obvious. He did not want to back down yet this pressure would eat at him but he could not let anybody know. He had to have confidence..he had to win..for these people. 

"Dont worry, we got your back to the very end and we dont intend on losing. Were going to free your people" Gouzu stated, his voice confident as he grinned slightly, trying to inspire some sort of hope. Miezu himself grinned along with his brother, both of them thinking the same thing. Still they could always somewhat tell Kenshin was deep in thought and they wanted to get some pressure of him by easing the tension.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2008)

"Well that is...odd..." *Tsuya* says squinting her eyes at the light, her body is tense, on her toes even while being healed.
------------------------
*Inka* laughed at the rubber band, then looked at the genin covered in bruises, "The f*ck is wrong with him...wait..." She says Walking towards the boy and walks back to Tora, "Yep it is..." She says scowling.
------------------------
*Kumori* gives a familiar laugh, flinging a rubberband from ontop of a building-in-progress, *"Try that on for size!"* she yells as she hops down and takes off again.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2008)

*Kajin* listened to them talk about their plight.  She shook her head and almost growled at the words they used.  Her shrouding began to flicker some as she heard what they were saying.  As her anger rose she control herself anymore, she completely lost her covering as she stepped forward.  "Brother!  Don't be such a fool!"  she yelled at him as she stepped near the Uchiha.  "Not only are you condemning us to death, but you will be ending their lives as well.  Haven't you learned by now that escape isn't possible?  That life not lived under these terms is nothing more than a dream?"  her anger and frustration showed as a tear rolled down her cheek.
_______________________________________

*Tora* moved forward at Sharks exclimation and then looked at Inka as she walked back.  "What is it?  What happened?"  She says with concern as she looks down at the genin.  "Would somebody please fill me in?!" Tora yelled crossing her arms and giving almost a pout then moves her hands down to her now rounding stomach as she waited.
_________________________________________

*Irakiri* laughed.  "You can't get me from that far away!" she yells as the rubber band misses by just a hair.  She takes off after her friend and fires one in return hitting someone in the arm.  "SORRY!" she calls as she blasts by them reloading her rubber bands and aiming for Kumori once again.
_______________________________________

*Kiya *shook her head at the woman.  "What are you talking about?  You wanted to see your brother, now you don't?"  Kiya sighed in frustration.  "You need to make up your mind...."  she mumbles as she once again wonders about the group that had left earlier.  _"I hope they are okay..."_ Kiya thinks as the continue toward the caves.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 2, 2008)

Hikaru looked at Tsuya. "Please relax. This shouldn't take too much longer." He said as he continued to heal her. _How... Why... Can I do this? It just doesn't make sense!_ He thought, looking at his hands, surrounded by the light chakra. _However I can do this, I am thankful that I can. My healing seems to be working from it..._ He thought and continued to finish.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ashe watches the floor, well seemed to be. Her eyes slowly opened, revieling that they were closed. Hearing the conversation, it sounded so familier. Her eyes look to her cousin as he spoke the words. They were full of wisdom and they even made her passive face crack a tiny smile. 
She looks back to the man who they were helping and kept the tiny smile on. It was hardly noticable, but if you looked real close you could see that she was smiling a bit. Slowly her face returned to being passive and she watches the guy, but you could tell she was impressed by her cousin. She rolls up her long sleeve and reveils the tattoo, but grabs a hair tie and ties the hair near the bottom, then lets the sleeve drop as she looks toward the man again. Ashes eyes turn upon the girl, still passive.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 2, 2008)

Genzaki shook his head helplessly, trying to speak out some word in return, but he didn't have a chance. It seemed like this time Kajin ran out of patience, and no matter how hard he could try to persuade her, it would be come nothing in the end... 

The helpless brother sighed in unwilling acceptance, deciding the best would be not to counter his little sister when her tears had showed up. Everything had been more devastating than a child's mind could bear, and Genzaki could understand that. But as th son of the leader who had devoted his own welfare for the sake of every single person in this family, a resignation would at the same time be an atrophy.

"Kajin... behave..." Genzaki sighed. "You can't... just can't say that in front of them..." He started to stand up and attempt to stroke her hair, but was violently rejected. "Wait... Kajin!" He feebly tried to call as the little girl started to run away with tears. 

"I'm sorry..." Genzaki sighed and fell sitting on the ground, talking to the Uchiha. "You saw what happen. My sister is still too young. Such sufferings are more than what she can take." 

____________________


Seta touched the spot on his arm at which he had been shot and quickly let go. He heard the cursory apology, but even the shot itself wouldn't bear any meaningm. His life wouldn't bear any meaning. He glanced at the rubber-band-kid and sighed. "Sorry? Hah... sorry." He continued walking with little mutters. "Sorry... Who even gives a shit..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tsuya* grumbles something, but sits still the rest of the time.
--------------------
*Inka* looks at Tora, "Jashinist, like the great Lord Hidan, look at the necklace...it's their symbol." she says then adds, "Immortal, they NEED to hurt themselves...For the religion...and they WANT to kill anyone they fight...I looked into that when I was younger..." She finishes staring down at the young woman.
--------------------
*"YOU'RE FORGETTING I AM AN UCHIHA!" Kumori *yells from the left and Irakiri can see the back of her hair and her foot as she takes off again.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 2, 2008)

Hikaru finished healing Tsuya and quickly moved to Ichijin, starting to heal him. "You should be fine now, Tsuya." He said, turning to her for a moment then turned back to Ichijin, looking at his wounds with Karagan. His hands glowed with the light chakra again as it started to heal the wounds. _This is tiring... This chakra exhausts me..._ He thought as he felt his legs start to go numb.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

Yuriko turns towards Kiya, not struggling anymore. "Have you not been listening the past hour?" she screams at Kiya, her face hot red. "That wasn't me saying that! It was the entity, it wants Jasik! I can sense a difference in his chakra, he has the Kekkei Genkai that I have now, and if the entity could find a way to touch skin to skin with him, since we are immune to each other's touches, it could absorb him, and that would more than triple the power, and give it enough power to take me over for good, and go on a rampage. All though all you people together could probably kill it while on it's rampage, I'mm not letting it kill the several people that wouldn't be able to!" she screamed.

She felt like she was mute, because these people didn't seem to get it. This thing was probably made of pure evil, and it would do anything to destroy, even if it meant killing it's host. She felt like smacking one of them with a charged fist.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 2, 2008)

Kenshin nodded, he knew it wasnt her fault. Many would act the same way if placed in the same situation. "Putting that aside..we need reinforcements. I intend on going through our mission as quickly as possible. It gives us the element of surprise and we know all the advantages we can get" Kenshin stated, now speaking again. Gouzu and Miezu glanced towards each other before looking back at the man, ready to help as needed. It seemed Kenshin had relaxed..
_________________________________________________________________

( Flashback )

The flames rose into the air as lighting streaks across the sky. It was raining...the sky weeping. It was raining hard..very hard. Somewhere in the nearby forests, black smoke continued to rise, choking anything in their path. Cries of pain, screams of terror filled the air as thunder boomed throughout the area. 

"Please! no!!!!!!!" The young woman cried before her throat was silt. The hidden shinobi preformed their job mercilessly. Hundreds, if not a few thousand were in the caravan. 

"BASTARD!!!!" A rock shinobi cried as he ran foolishly forward, clutching two kunai in hand. He leaped in the air, throwing one..it was dodged. He then prepared to stab forward with his other kunai only for a black blade to slice through his entire body, his lifeless body dropping behind its killer. A puddle of blood quickly forming under the soaked dirt. The merciless crimision eyes of a paticular one took a swift glance at the dead shinobi before looking at the large ammounts of decimated carriages. Only the shinobi were his targer, anybody else was for the others.

"Whatever you're looking for, we dont have it!, you'll never get it!" The old frail man, shouting with all of his might. "Heh..well then..we'll see!" The giant of a man walked forward, his bloodied scythe covered in blood as his sinister smirk would be the last thing the man would see. "You..." The old man watched in disbelief, now knowing the man who intended on killing him. 

There was no mercy..the black cloak..the red clouds on them, the shinobi who wore them were the last things the massive ammount of people would see..

( End of Flash back )

"Woah..." The young man slowly got up from his resting area. "Weird dream..pretty fucked up" Keji mumbled, rubbing his hand as he sat upward from the giant rock he was resting on. He clutched his giant spear which lay next to him as he leaped off the rock, seeking to see what was going on in the camp.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

Shinge opened his eyes, as dirt fell into them. He pushed his hand out of the rubbel, and started to pull himself out. He finally got out all the way to his hips, then started to cough all the ash and stuff out. He had a few cuts and bruises, but he was basically fine. He wiggled his legs out of the rubbel, then got out and started to walk.

He started to walk towards the forest, not knowing where he was going to go. "Help!" he continuasley screamed. He kept screaming it until his throat started to hurt, then he stopped. He continued to walk, he felt like he was dying from all the shock. He was running from the ninja that were invading the village, killed a few, then the first explosion went off. He turned towards the explosion, and then the rest went off.

He started running, then a wall fell on him, and he was knocked out. He was so scared before he was knocked out, he didn't know why, or what was happening, for he had just woken up when the invasion started.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 2, 2008)

Imatsu walks to where everyone else seems to be going. He comes up and notices an injured boy, with a Jashin necklace. _A Jashinist huh?_ His wounds didn't look serious, so there wasn't much to worry about. Imatsu had a wierd expression on his face, apperently not understanding why anyone woulld hurt him because of his religion. _It seems so childish, even if the religion is odd._


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2008)

*Ichijin *stood watching as he was begining to heal from Hikaru's administrations.  He looked at him curiously then activated his byakugan.  As he sees the chakra quickly depleating he steps back and shakes his head.  "That is good enough for now.  I thank you.  But, we need you to keep your chakra.  Mine is very depleated and Tsuya's isn't much better." he then looks around a bit more and shakes his head.  "They have to be around here somewhere..."  he mumbles as he let's his byakugan fade.
_________________________

*Kajin* ran as best and as fast as she could away from there, the tears streamed down her face as she weaved between the trees finding a secluded spot.  She through herself down and cried out her tears. _"Why is he doing this?  This is just setting us up for a massacre..."_ she thought as she weeped.
_______________________________

*Kiya* shook her head the anger in her growing.  "Kihei-kun, I believe you can handle this the rest of the way.  I should report everything we found out to Tora or Hokage-sempai.  I will meet you back in the village." she says almost curtly as she turns around and heads back into the camp to find her friend or their leader.  "Maybe I should check on Dante while I'm there..."  she mumbles to herself as she spots the group ahead of her.
________________________________

"A Jashinist?"  *Tora* says a bit confused as she listened to Inka.  She glances down at the boy and shakes her head.  "He is just a kid?  How could he be involved....How are you involved in that?"  she says directing her attention from Inka to the boy laying under the tree awaiting an answer figuring from what Inka said he was fine.
______________________________

*Irakiri* glanced back rolling her eyes a bit at the man that she had hit then laughed at her friend as she dodged yet another rubber band.  "Just because your an Uchiha doesn't make you that great!"  she yells.  "Hyuuga's are better!"  Irakiri laughs with that statement knowing she just pissed her friend off completely.  She moves to the right and gains speed knowing she had to out run her now.
_____________________________

The old matronly woman went into to check on *Dante* like she normally did on request from Kiya and noticed the note laying on the table.  She gives a sweet smile as she read that he was awake then scowled.  "Well!  I never!" she said in a huff as she glared down at the young man and picked up the sliced apples she had just set down.  "I think from now on Miss Kiya will deal with you!"  the woman said to the sleeping man and stormed out of the tent.
______________________________

The four man squad was patrolling around the new Konoha as they heard the voice calling.  The surrounded the kid then dropped down around him.  "What is the problem?"  said one of the shinobi.  He was obviously the leader of this particular patrol as he stood in front of the boy and waited for his response.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tsuya* stands quietly as she waits fo Hikaru to finish healing Ichijin.
-----------------------
*Inka* shrugs, "Well some are born into the religion, others join it.  I like I said, wanted to join it.  It's something I had interest in...  I had joined for a while...until I left for my journey, afterwards I was rejected for my inability to find someone to kill...So I was a member for about four years..." she says looking inbetween Tora and the boy.
----------------------
*Kumori* stopped in her tracks as Irakiri said that, *"you...little..." *she says, running right behind her, rubberbands flying.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

"Oh nothing, I just came from a par- ARE YOU BLIND?! I'm covered in bruises and scratches, I just climbed out of the rubbel of the destroyed Konoha, and you're asking me what's the problem?" He screamed. He sighed, and calmed down.

"Sorry, I have a very bad temper. Could you please help me? My name is Shinge Griks, I'm a Genin from Konoha, I need some help. first of all, do you have any Sake on you? My throat is killing me. Second, I need some help, a place to train, and a sensei." he said. He cleared his throat, trying to make it feel a little better.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2008)

Dante was still in bed snoring like mad. It got so loud that he woke himself up. 

"What the hell was that?!" he sat up looking around. He saw nothing and didn't dare use his byakugan. Still no pizza and dante frowned. He had to order one immediately. He got out of bed and tried to take a step forward and failed, crashing down and hitting his hed on the metal chair. He had a little cut in his head now and he looked at the blood. He had never felt so weak and felt his legs weren't responding as they should. He crawled back into bed and looked at the ceiling angrily and in total boredom.

He looked around for something to read. There was a magazine a visitor read and had left there. One of the articles was "10 ways to please your man." Dante's golden Byakugan wasn't working but he knew exactly who read this type of garbage. He awaited Kiyas arrival with a grin


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 2, 2008)

Kihei sighed after a moment after Kurama sent a mental image.

"Damn it..." He shakes his head, glancing around. After a moment, he just shrugs. "Suzaku, Touya. We're going to head to Kurama. Suzaku? Keep her here."

"Hai..." Suzaku makes a hand seal and Yuriko's body sinks into the ground.

"Now...we're going to take care of some business we have to take care of...We'll _try_ to help with your demon problem and come back for you later _if_ you don't try escaping...Understood?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

"As long as you kill me when you get back, I understand. " she said. She lets her body sink into the ground, then closes her eyes to sleep. She didn't feel like struggling, she wouldn't have struggled anyway.

--------------------

Jasik sensed the group not moving for a long time, so he just got up and went back in the direction Hikaru was in when he left. He just kept running until he could find him, and he did. "Sorry I left, family emergency. Who's this?" he asked, looking at Tsuya.


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 2, 2008)

Yahiko looks at Jasik as if he's an idiot as he comes up to the group.

"...You left during a mission...because of a family emergency? Do you realize how badly you could get punished for abandoning your comrades during a mission?" He shakes his head. "Come on! I'm eight and I understand this better than you!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

Jasik looked down at Yahiko, then bent down next to him. "This girl could kill you if you just touched her in the wrong spot. If you were related to her, you would have checked on her to." he said. He stould back up. "Gosh i hate kids." he said to himself.


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 2, 2008)

Yahiko smacks Jasik with his sheathed sword over the back of the head, glaring at him.

"Yeah? Have some faith in your fellow shinobi. For your information, she attacked Touya-sama. And got beaten back by him and Suzaku-sama." A small hawk lands on his shoulder and he pats its head lightly. "Use more conventional means than running out on your comrades to check on your sister." Yahiko then shrugs. "Or maybe if you aren't smart enough to know that, you should just quit as a shinobi. Better for your comrades, anyway, who for all you know could have been attacked and needed your help while you went back to check on things."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2008)

*Kiya* begins walking toward Tora and the group as an older woman come running up waving a note and carrying a tray of apples.  "Miss Kiya!  Miss Kiya!" she yelled as she approached at a fast pace and panting.

"What is it?"  Kiya asked a bit worried thinking something was wrong with Dante.

"Here!" she says almost angrily and thrust the note out at Kiya.

Looking confused Kiya took the note and read it.  She shook her head at first then begin to chuckle as a smile graced her face.  "I will deal with the situation..."  she says with a smile.  "Thank you for helping me."

"Very well."  The older woman said giving her the plate of apples.  "Damn Hyuuga..."  she mutters as she leaves to head back to her home.  Kiya shook her head and laughed some more.  She glanced at the group that seemed intent on something and figured since they hadn't noticed her she would go deal with Dante.

Going to the the mess tent first she grabbed some pizza but kept the apples and walked to Dante's tent.  She walks in to see him reading a magazine she forgot she had picked up and blushed slightly.  "Glad to see you are awake."  she says giving him a smile.  "And you can have your pizza as soon as you eat some apples or are you going to try and put those in places?"  she says cocking an eyebrow as she smiles setting the apples on the table beside him.
_____________________________

*Tora* twitched slightly at Inka's words taking a small step back and nods as she looks down at the boy.  "Well we can't have innocent genin being beaten on a regular basis.  He is innocent at this point isn't he?"  she asks then thinks _"I now believe I have the perfect sensei for him.  I hope she will agree..."_
____________________________
*
Irakiri* ran like the wind trying to escape Kumori.  She weaved back and forth bumping into people though only two rubber bands had made contact so far.  "Damn it!"  she yells as she feels herself growing tired.  "I should have said that sooner..."  Irakiri tries to pick up speed but she knows she is in trouble.
__________________________

One of the other shinobi pulls out a water bottle and hands it to the boy.  "I really do not appreciate how you speak to one of your superiors.  I think your new sensei will do better about teaching you some manners.  We will take you to the village and someone else will deal with you from there."  says the leader of the group as she glares down at the boy.  "Let's go."  he adds sharply as he turns and begins to head for the village the other three following.
_________________________

*Ichijin *smirks as he watches the young boy lecturing the older one.  _"I like this kid.  I am glad to see that kumo ninja's have good values._ he thinks to himself as he watches the pair with a grin.  "Tereya." he says sharply grabbing the girls attention.

"Y-yes?" she says nervously that the big Hyuuga was speaking to her.  

"Since the hawk is here I want you to write a quick note on what has happened and that the Uchiha are missing.  Send it to the commander."  he says still watching the pair.

"Y-yes I-Ichijin-sama..." Tereya says as she digs through her pack for paper and ink and begins writing the note quickly.  As she finishes she shows it to Ichijin.  He nods in approval as she rolls it up and begins to walk over to Yahiko.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

Jasik looked at the boy. "I knew the consequences, I don't care. All the people I have ever met hate me. My parents hated me, my sister loved me until she died, then she hated me. My sensei hated me, both the Hokage's of my time hated me, I don't care about people frowning upon me! I love everyone as family, but no one even wants to talk to me without yelling at me! You don't know what it's like to be hated by all of society!" he yelled at the boy.

"And now, people won't even want to touch me because of the hate my sister has for me. So go ahead, tell people how bad of a shinobi I am. And hey! Why don't you pull a few strings and have me stripped of my shinobi name? I don't care, I fight for family first, then friends second. But I can't fight for friends, I have none. I fight for family, which is everyone. You may think I'm a horrible Shinobi, but I fight for what makes a Shinobi a Shinobi, because I fight for family." he yelled at the boy.


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 2, 2008)

"Yeah? Try living in fear everyday in a village where everyone's an enemy. Every man for themselves." Yahiko shrugs. "You don't know enough to talk to me like that. As for your ideals...you fight for your village above all. Because your fellow shinobi of your village should be considered your friends, family, and allies. You say you fight for family, but if you did, you wouldn't abandon your fellow shinobi for a danger that many within the camp could take care of themselves."

Then Yahiko turns to Tereya as she walks up to him. He had listened to Ichijin speak to Tereya, honestly not caring what Jasik had to say anymore. He caught the gist of it and it was enough for his response. "Right then..." He ties it to the hawk's leg. "Get that to Tora-san." He sends a mental picture into the hawk's mind, a trick he picked up from Kurama, and it nods before taking off towards the village.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 2, 2008)

"_Just kill him_!" One voice stated.

"I_ will not take the life of this boy_ Another voice responded. 

"_You and your patehtic code of honor, do it!_" The first voice was quick 
to reply.

"_Or else what..are you challenging me?_" The second voice questioned. 

"_*Back off..dont kill him, dont ya see anything about him. This is Keji..my little*_- A fourth voice began to say something only for the voices to stop.

Keji shook his head rapidly, shutting his eyes close before re-opening them. He was hearing voices again, weird day dreams.. It was all rather odd and all confusing but he did not let anybody know. "Weird voices..I must be going insane.." Keji thought as he continued to stroll around the camp. He saw people and shinobi off all types, it was remarkable on how far they progressed. He clutched his giant spear as he grinned slightly. "He he..time for some training"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

"You are just another one of them. As I told you, I have always been hated by all of society. I truly don't care about what you say about me, you are still family, and I would still die for you." he said. "Say what you want, I am who I am, whether people understand or not." he said.

"I'm sorry for yelling, but respect your elders. There was no need for the outburst you made. I left, and I left for the only family I have, and I'm not loosing her again. I thought that they would kill her, but they didn't. I don't care what you say, nor do I care what anyone else says. Again, I am who I am." he said, then smiled.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2008)

Dante grinned at Kiya. 

"I don't think putting fruit and vegetables in those places are in '10 ways to please your man'...oh wait they are...well whaddya know." Dante eyed the pizza, then looked at the apples, then looked at the pizza again.

"Can you put the apples on the pizza?" Dante exclaimed. 

"So fill me in. Whats been happening? Keywords only." Dante said outstreching his arms in reception for his pizza, and maybe a hug from an old friend


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2008)

Kiya blushed at his comment as she shook her head with a smile.  "Only person that can make me blush..."  she says feeling her cheeks.  "I am so glad your back..."  she adds as tears sparkle in her eyes.  She sets the pizza on his lap and hugs him tightly now that she was able to.  "I thought we lost you a second time."  she says with a sigh kissing his cheek as a couple more joyful tears fell.

"Konoha was destroyed.  We are rebuilding here.  A small mission was sent to check on some malformed land.  Mostly just rebuilding..."  Kiya adds staying close to her dear friend for a moment.  "And, Tora doesn't know you came back..." she adds pulling back some.  She sits on the edge of the bed near him as she hands him the plate pizza and smiles.
_________________________________________

Ichijin's eyes narrowed as he stepped forward.  "ENOUGH!"  he yells losing his temper.  "I will not hear any more of this.  You abandoned shinobi on this mission.  They could have lost their lives for what you did.  I will not listen to any more complaints or whining.  You will not lecture the boy." he says stepping nearer to the pair.  "If you feel your family is more improtant than this mission then leave.  I do not want someone I can not trust to watch my back in a battle."  he glares at Jasik then turns his back on him.  "We need to find out what happened to the Uchiha." he adds dismissing the conversation.


----------



## RyuAce (Nov 2, 2008)

"Sir..." Yahiko straightens up a bit, completely ignoring Jasik. The mission was more important than someone like him. "I can summon more birds to search from the air...but I can't sense them. I can sense chakra residue, but that's about it. To only be able to sense that, they would either be dead or too far away for me to sense them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tsuya* continues to stand, watching everything around her.
--------------------
*Inka* looks down at Tora, "I saw that..." she says chuckling as she squats down to the Genin and sighs, _'going to have to speak the language...'_ she thinks then says, "So, nice to meet another f*cking Jashinist, Ya' little sh*t." she says giving smirk, "Hope we can d*mn well become buds." she adds.
--------------------
*Kumori* continues to throw rubberbands, at full speed, getting a bit exausted.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 2, 2008)

Hikaru sighed, looking around. His eyes started to feel heavy and he looked at everyone, starting to feel a bit dizzy.
______________________________
Myou walked around aimlessly through the Hyuuga camp. She stopped by a tree, looking around for a moment before falling to her knees bursting into tears. "They are gone... All of them... They are gone!" She yelled through her tears. "Everyone who was in the village is dead! And... I couldn't help... All I did was... Run! I ran far away!" She continued to yell through her tears before closing her eyes, becoming silent in her sadness. She knelt on the ground, tears falling from her face, body shaking with each staggered breath, yet she remained silent.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 2, 2008)

Shark got up with a grin "This well be interesting and Tora he is not innocent no jashin is trust me i have meet a few." He looked at teh boy "I can tell he was born into it because you cant really join tell you are like 14 they say you need to know pain." He looked back at the boy as he began to got up he started shaking his head at Inka. "You don't Know Shit about being a Jashin? If you a Damn Jashin prove it now stab me taste my blood do teh jutsu bitch!" He yelled at her. 

Shark eyebrow picked up He began to talk "Wow whoever gets you as a genin is gonna kill you themselves!" He smirked and then looked at Inka "So can you do this jutsu he is talking about? Also Holy shit why is it that every Jashin every swears liek it is normal language?!"


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 2, 2008)

A girl walked through the edges of Hyuuga camp, wondering through the trees. A small white kitten padded alongside her. The girl smiled and sat down on a large root of a tree. "Are you getting hungry Kira? I packed some crackers in case we wanted a small snack on our walk." The girl handed the cat a cracker and laid down gazing through the leaves of the tree. 

The girl lifted her head up at the sound of yelling. She got up picking up Kira and ran to the camp. She noticed a young girl knelt down on the ground. She walked closer, keeping quiet. Kira was about to meow but she hushed her and saw that this girl was crying. She rushed up to her and sat beside her. "Is something wrong?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 2, 2008)

"I'll do anything you want me to do, I just can't perform jutsu anymore, so I can't use medical jutsu, my only remaining skills that would seem to be useful are I can absorb people's memories and their jutus, so if you need some information I can get it for you, you've seen my forearm, hand-to-hand combat, blacksmithing, and I'm pretty good with directions." he said.

----------------

"M'am, I'm sorry, I have a very bad temper, I'll try not to let it happen again." he said. He bowed to her, then followed her.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 2, 2008)

Myou kept looking down. "What do you mean, 'Is something wrong'?" She asked, almost angry. Everyone in Konoha died! All except a few! And I couldn't help. All I did was run!" She yelled and stood up, the wind blowing her white hair in front of her face. "That is what is wrong..." She added and wiped her tears away.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2008)

"F*CK YEAH!  I'LL DO IT B*STARD!" *Inka *says pulling her knives, slicing him, grinning, and she shakily transforms into the skeleton-like being, "HELL YEAH! I AM AN AWSOME B*TCH AIN'T I?" she screams, starting to slice herself, slowly and painfully.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 2, 2008)

Jiro looked at her he felt pain every time she sliced but not much he looked at her "No pain from that bitch you didn't finish the jutsu now you really wanna see it?" He smirked and got out a kunai and threw it at one of teh genin who attacked him earlier. "Shit!" Shark yelled as he tackled the genin out of teh way "What the hell!" The genin yelled as he looked at Jiro." Shark got up and then ran at Jiro. "Oh Hell!" Jiro yelled as he began to ran. "Damn you get back here!"

 Shark got out one of his dai Shurikens and threw it at Jiro's foot it hit his pant leg not his but it wouldent let him move "Shit!" Jiro looked back as Shark walked up to him and then infront of him. "Bastard!" Shark yelled at him as he hit him in teh head. "Ugh.." Jiro feel to t eh ground knocked out. "Now what to do with you?" Shark walked behind him and grabbed his dai shuriken putting it back on his back. "Tora, Inka what should i do with him?"


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 2, 2008)

(o.o Jashins scare me)

"I understand, trust me, you weren't the only one who had to make that decision to run. I haven't seen my mom since that day, nor have I seen some of my dearest friends." She smiled. "But hey, listen. What's done is done, there's no looking back at what you could have done. Nothing you can do can change that now, but maybe it happened for the better, who knows. Just concentrate on what's happening now, okay? Trust me, you'll feel a lot better."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 2, 2008)

Myou sighed. "I know... I realize that..." She said and her expression became a smile. "I just like to let all of my emotions out sometimes." She said with a slight chuckle in her voice. "Anyways... Hi, my name is Myou. What is your name?" She asked, unusually full of pep for having just been bawling her eyes out only a minute ago.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 2, 2008)

The girl giggled a little. "Nice to meet you Myou, my name is Ayuma. I'm glad your feeling better. Now, I don't know about you, but I'm starving! Come on, we could go get some sushi." Ayuma stands up, "My treat."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2008)

Tora flinched a bit as they spoke then her eyes widen and she twitched a bit as the jutsu began.  She gasped covering her mouth as she saw what it entailed and the excitement that radiated from both of them as it started.  As Shark dealt with the boy Tora looked at Inka.  "I don't know what we should do with him Shark..."  she says glancing from him back to Inka.  "Does that hurt?"  Tora asks as she poked one of the wounds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2008)

"F*CK!  DON'T TOUCH IT!  It is exciting during the sacrifices!  BUT IT HURTS LIKE HELL AFTER THE FACT!!" *Inka* screams as slaps Tora's finger away, and hops backwards away from her, "I don't know what to do with the bastard." she says then turns to Shark, "And yes...swearing IS the language for us..." she ends watching Tora carefully.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 2, 2008)

Imatsu looks at the two Jashins. _Okay, I think I am starting to get why people are so down on these guys. They're freaks!_ Imatsu thought to himself, and he wasn't the kind of person to normally judge people like that. _That's just what we need right now, people fighting within the village..._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 2, 2008)

A little Uchiha girl who's name was Haki was walking around camp(the one from the previous one). She was a Genin now. She runs to the Uchiha tent and yawns. She goes to Kenshins mother and sits down, leaning against her "Hey...Mom? Is he going to make it??" she asks. She did think of them like parents. "And...where is Kenshin, Ashe, and those others..it has been awhile..." she frowns then cheers up again, but only cracks a small smile. (remember from Orig. SW if you still have it).


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2008)

Dante hugged back, he too was happy to see her.

"She doesn't know huh? probably for the best but I don't plan on dying anytime soon so I think its safe to tell her. hmm but how to break it to her? not everyday the dead come back." Dante said thinking about it, "If Vergil were here he'd just be a jackass and tell her bluntly as if it were the most normal thing in the world."

"Where are Rukia and the old man anyway?"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 3, 2008)

"Very well then." Genzaki nodded then started to further turn to fully face the Uchiha. "Anyway, with one of the Deities having spotted this place, this village is no more a safe hideout for us." He breathed in. "If you have any mean of remote communications, I would rather it was used now for reinforcement. We should strike as soon as they made it here. But before that..." 

Genzaki looked out the window then sighed. "The villagers are out harvesting crops for winter usage, they should be back in hours..." He started to stand up and walk toward the doorway. "Meanwhile, I will be preparing a small lunch for us... And if you can... I would like you four to talk to my people this afternoon." He forced out a sad smile and nodded in respect after closing the door, leaving the four Uchiha inside.



____________________


The uncanny echo of the bell spreaded throughout the underground base. The enormous, monstrous dome filled with golden furniture was also filled with multitudes of kneeling people in identical battle uniforms. The bell from somewhere closeby kept echoing, almost shaking the people to their very souls... 

The curtain-surrounded throne was guarded by one, instead of two Deities as usual. Sansato, the red-hair commander in the ornated silver garment, stood in the left side of the throne and with his trenchant, formidable voice, hollered to thousands of subordinates under him. 

"They have been hiding from us. They have been deceiving us. They have been betrayers of justice! They have rejected the love of the God like the most humiliating pests we have ever raised up!!! This time, we carry on our back a holy mission... a holy crusade. Purify! Devastate! Leave alive no seeds of evil! May the greatness of the God shine upon our path!!! Iar Iar Khadusha!" 

"Iar Iar Khadusha... Iar Iar Khadusha..." Somewhere among the unending crowd there were  silent mumbles... They quickly spreaded and instantly became prevalent through the entire soldiers body.

*Iar Iar Khadusha!!! Iar Iar Khadusha!!! Iar Iar Khadusha!!!...*


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 3, 2008)

The second figure suddenly stops laughing, "Actually Who cares, let's make a big bang," the first grins, "We'll play scissors paper rock to see who gets to do it," the second sighed and then agreed, "If I win this counts, same goes for you." The first nods and both the figures start playing Scissors paper rock.

"ROCK," The second figure shouts and at the same time as the first who shouts, "SCISSORS! Damn it!" the first figure swears loudly and says, "Kai wins : 599, Kazu wins : 598" Kai grins and pulls out his Bone Katana, "I'll use Pale Moon, for this, hardly ever use her," Kai's katana is called pale moon. Kai jumps down and lands in front of an enclosed konoha gates, "Water Clone Jutsu," 20 -30 clones form and they run up two the gate and press themselves against it, Kai slices the gate in half so fast that even Kazu found it extremely difficult to see the blade, "Explode," Kai whispers and jumps back to a safe distance, the two halves of the gates blow up and fly into the village causing a hell lot of noise and destruction in it's path. "Ohh That blade is even more sharper nowadays, and that should have brought all the ninjas down here." Kazu and Kai both jump in front of the gate and the smoke slowly clears, showing thier figures slowly and dramatically.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 3, 2008)

"I still dont think you should leave an entire village over something like the resengan it's just a jutsu after all, not really worth it in my opion."Rain said in a low tone only barely able to hear by Ryu and his student.
"I already said why, the leaf village is..."
"Busy with rebuilding and that you think the only way to beat your brother is through my sensai."The ninja interupted not perticularly liking the idea of any leaf village ninja training under someone from another village.
"You shouldn't interupt someone in mid-sentance. Seriously."Ryu mummbled
"Your lucky your even alive right now if sensai didn't save you."
Rain sighed and said, "Both of you quit argueing and I never agreed to training Ryu and even if I wanted to it's still down to Hokage."
"Yeah and mentioning the hokage why ddo you still disagree with the hokage so much?"The apprentice asked him looking back and almost hit a tree branch.
Rain stayed silent ignoring him.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 3, 2008)

"What was that?" A shinobi guarding the Hokage building startled and jolted out of his sleep. "I was so close to..."  

"The gate!" the other guard shouted back. "The sound came from over there! Shit... what kind of shitty invaders would wait until now to attack?" 

"We must inform Lord Hokage!" The third guard shouted in visible haste as he rushed past the other two upstairs. He flinched when he started to turn at the curve of the stairway. "Lord Hokage... The gate... We're..."

"Yes I heard that." The Hokage casually stepped downstairs, and to the guard's surprise, past him without any more word being spoken. 

"But... Lord Hokage..." muttered the guard with astonishment.

"Nevermind, I'm heading out to look over people's work. You may go back to your position, or else... whatever." The Hokage continued in nonchalance, leisuredly taking each single step downstairs. 

"But... roger... sir..." The guard bowed. _What's that? There's something wrong with Lord Hokage._


__________________________


Two kunais pierced the thin layer of smoke, aiming straight at the foreheads of the two shinobies in their poses. They suddenly went astray and flew past them, briefly revealing two thin metal strings connected to their handles. The kunai turned and made a complete curl around the two, making numerous circles as they quickly tie the two shinobies together. 

The two kunais dropped on the ground at the same with a clenching sound, as the smoke totally cleared off, revealing a tall Konoha shinobi in a tactical jacket with arms crossed, hands holding the metal strings, his head completely wrapped inside purple bandage, and only his eyes visible. 

"Looks like someone wanna mess with fire." He smirked inside the tight bandage and pulled the strings, put it under his shoes and performed a handseal. "Well they got into a whole lot big one." Thunder started to roar and beams of raging, dazzling lightning appeared between his palms.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 3, 2008)

*Ichijin* nods though his back is still to Jasik.  "Fine.  I will let you know when we need you." he states the emotions having left his voice as he dismiss him from his thoughts.  Ichijin glances around at the shinobi with him and sighs.  "I hope that yelling hasn't attracted unwanted attention..."  he mumbles as he tries to think of their next course of action.
____________________________________

The two begin to chuckle as they watched the arguing in the group before him.  "Not some that should be working together..."  the first man says with a muffled laugh as he gestures toward *Yahiko* and *Jasik.*

"Hai."  is all the second can say as he too tries to muffle his laughter.  "They have caught the attention of other patrols."  he adds as tears of mirth slide down his cheeks.  

They both grin as they hear the tell-tale signs of a few other patrols decending on the area.
____________________________________

"I'm sorry!"  *Tora* says with a laugh.  "The way you were cutting I didn't think they hurt."  she adds grinning at Inka.  "Ever think about becoming a sensei?"  she says her laughter bursting out of her.  

She sobers quickly as hawk lands on a branch in front of her.  Scowling she walks over to it.  As it sees her approach it holds it's leg out to her exposing the note.  Without hesitation she pulls the note and reads it.  "Damn it!"  she says her eyes widening.  "I need to find *Hokage-sempai *or *Megumi-sama*."  Tora states as the laughter completely left her.  "It seems are squad is in trouble."  she then looks around her and takes off to find one of them.
_____________________________________

*Kiya* sighs slightly.  "Hai.  In her state I would really rather keep the shock factor as low as possible.  Getting really upset wouldn't be the best state of affairs right now."  she says thinking.  "I am not really sure were they are.  Rukia wasn't as badly injuried as you.  And, I haven't seen Vergil, since the Uchiha base had been attacked."  she says quietly, sadness in her voice.  "Someone told me they went of on a mission somewhere.  You would have to speak to the Hokage to be sure." Kiya adds looking back at him.
___________________________________

*Irakiri* slams into someone bowling them over and causing her to land on them.  "I am so sorry...."  she says blushing deeply as she tries to disentangle herself from them.  "OW!  Damn it *Kumori*!"  Irakiri yells as in the persons face.  "Wait a minute!" she adds as she pushes off them and helps them up grinning sheepishly.  She quietly pulls a rubber band and whirls on Kumori popping her between the eyes.  "Sorry again!"  she says as she takes off once more.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2008)

*Tsuya* looks to the two, "Shut up...We're being watched..."she snaps, fiddling her fingers on the hilt of her sword.
---------------------------
*Inka* looks to Shark, "Well...something's wrong." she says stating the obvious.
---------------------------
*Kumori* screamed as the rubberband hit, she then continues to chase Irakiri, Slaming into someone, knocking them down.  Yet she still chases her only spinning around to say, *"Sorry!"* to the person then goes back to fireing the painful rubber rings.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 3, 2008)

Shark picked up teh Jiro and ptu him over his shoulder "Ugh! Tora wait up!" He looked back at Imatsu "I gotta see whats up So if i where you i would train here for now i well be back in a bit!" He began to chase after Tora "Hey i need to find ottawa to i need to know what to do with this damn genin!" He looked back at Jiro and began to talk to himeslf. "Damn you way nothign skinny shit." He laughed and then kept after Tora.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 3, 2008)

Ryu noticed Ichijin and slowly pulled to a stop and said, "Wait up guys..."
"What is it?"Rain asked and stopped looking back at him.
"I want to see my freind."Ryu muttered.
"Oh ok..."
"Giood maybe he'll go back to the leaf village after talking to his freinds..."
"Your so annoying ever since he asked to leave and join are village arn't you?"

Ryu sighed and heaed towards Ichijin and the group.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2008)

"wait! I'm not the hokage!? who the hell would or could be more awesome than me?! the wonderous, the magnificent dante the great!" in his head he was surrounded by applause.

"so who is the hokage then? it can't still be that crazy uchiha. wait! don't tell me its tora!" dante said getting up. "she'll have the whole of konoha dress up in clothes too big for them. people will trip and there will be panic. she'll bring about the apocalypse with oversized clothes. kiya ready my horse and my needle and thread. we have work to do."

what started out as a joke became a mild hallucination. dante shook his head. "ugh. I'm gonna need time to recover. the world isn't  on the brink of extinction is it? please tell me everything is ok out there" he said almost pleading. he didn't want to be told that konoha was in trouble. it would kill him to know there was nothing he could do. he needed some rehab as his muscles were soft and lazy. he looked at kiya and saw tora as he drifted off.

"you know I love you babe" he said as he fell unconscious listening to her talk about the hokage and the situation outside the hospital


----------



## Kuno (Nov 3, 2008)

*Ichijin* just gave Tsuya a slight glance.  "They have been watching for a while."  he states flatly.  "And, now others are moving in.  Damn it!  Why did you have to start yelling."  he growls quietly.  "For the moment act as if we don't know they are there.  We aren't in a good postion to fight right now." he adds as he looks at the group.  "Ryu is coming so that will help.  Though with Tsuya, Hikaru, and I low on chakra a confrontation would be best avoided right now." 
______________________________
*
Tora* pauses for a moment for Shark to catch up with her.  "I think it would be best to call Otawa, Hokage now."  she says with a slight smile.  "I am not sure what would be the best for our little genin but he will probably be able to figure it out.  Though I think the most important thing would be finding reinforcements for the group sent out earlier.  Damn, I wish we had the forsight to think about something like this."  Tora says worrying about those ninja.
_______________________________

*Kiya* chuckled slightly at Dante.  "Everything is fine.  The world will wait for your recovery..."  she says looking down at her friend a bit surprised at his words but with everything combined she figured he was just a little out of it.  She brushes his hair back off his forehead and kisses it gently.  She stands moving the stuff off his bed and placing it on the table.  "Barely touched your pizza..."  she says quietly.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 3, 2008)

Imatsu watched as the others left, as soon as they were out of sight he looked around him. _Train huh?_ He looked over to the Training Grounds they were at earlier and smiled. _Might want to practice on that jutsu before I spar tomorrow._ Imatsu starts walking slowly toward the area, resting his hands in his pockets. He approaches the entrance and peeks inside. _Looks empty from here..._ After making sure nobody else was inside, he walks in and stands for a moment longer before taking his hands out and raising them slowly, getting them into fighting position. He gazes around the room seeing target's and dummies everywhere. He focuses a little more then starts creating kunai from the palms of his hands. Quickly, he fires then at two targets in front of him. Perfect! He takes a quick breathe of satisfaction then leaps into the air, spinning slighting. At the peak of his jump he starts shooting several more kunai in all directions, and as he lands he looks around the area again. Every kunai he shot landed dead-center on the targets. He laid on the ground smiling, relieved that he could still shoot with great accuracy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2008)

*Tsuya* continues to watch, waiting.
-------------------------
*Inka* walks in on *Imatsu* at that point, clapping, "Impressive...But, How would you do in a real fight...?" She says as she walks to some of the dummies, pulling the kunai out, tossing them towards him, "You would need all you could get." She adds, now smirking, walking towards him.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 3, 2008)

Imatsu catches all the thrown kunai, then looks at the newcomer as he picks himself up, shocked, but calmly. As he stands he merges the kunai into his hand and pauses. "Are you...wanting to fight...with me?" As Imatsu spoke he felt unsure whether or not he wanted to fight or not, even though he had waited so long to test his skills in combat.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 3, 2008)

Uchiha Mikoto, a beautiful yet highly skilled Jounin in her time was now reduced to doing simple housework. She didnt mind..having Uchiha Tadakatsu, Current Uchiha Leader as a husband had its advantages and the fact she had two highly skilled sons also made things work..for the most part. Things havent been great lately but her trust in Kenshin had never been stronger. "Their just on a mission Haki, they'll be back soon.." 
_________________________________________________________________

Kenshin nodded..a speech was requried. He was sure Ashe or the twins would say anything, it wasnt their thing but as typical. To be the leader..the one to lead his allies to victory was perhaps up to him in a way. It was in his blood and countless times his brother and fathered led their allies to victory despite the odds. Both of them were shinobi, legendary masters of the Sharingan. One famous, the other infamous but like them or not..there was no doubt in their skill or achievements..for a moment he considered himself worthless but that couldnt be a case anymore. He had to make his own legend...
________________________________________________________________

Keji chuckled as he lay back down on the soft grass. He was tired but had a good work out. Before him lay heavily damaged threes due to his earth element along with various holes in the ground. He never thought about his family back in Earth Country but didnt want too..he was happy here. Besides being sad took away the fun in life and he wanted to enjoy life as much as he could.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2008)

*Inka *shrugs, "Eh...I don't really care, Test yourself.  I won't die, I will promise you that.  I have better ways to die than in a training excersize with a genin." She says putting her hands up, and flicking her index fingers, "Just tell me if you like, I will get myself ready, or...do you want to take me by surprise...?" She says popping her neck watching for a sneak attack just in case.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 3, 2008)

Imatsu looked harder at the girl then remembered who she was. His eyes widened a little after remembering what she was doing back with the other Jashinist. Imatsu smiled then. _Who am I kidding, this could actually be exciting..._ "Now what would be the fun in taking you by surprise?" Imatsu steadied himself. "I'd love to go up against you."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 3, 2008)

She frowns and hugs her arm some. "How is he? He seems to sleep a lot" she says, then frowns some. She felt like he would be okay, and lays her head on her arm. Her eyes close some, because she had been training all morning/night whatever.
Ashe watches the man leave and sighs some. Hopefully it will be okay after awhile. Ashe puts her giant fan beside her and stands up, going to the window. Opening a par of the blinds only a little, looking out. She stayed there for a few minuets before going back to her seat and getting her fan. After she grabs it she puts it on her back.Her face stayed passive.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 3, 2008)

"Tora don't worry i well go out there if i have to trust me i am not got to let me fellow leaf ninja die." He sighed as he remembered this used to be his job. "Oh also he well always be Ottawa to me!" He smirked as he put the knocked out Jashin down against his leg. "So Tora who all went on this mission to this new land?" He smirked as he started looking around just tents after tents.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2008)

*Inka* pulls her trench knives and flips them in the air before catching them in her hands, "Then bring it...I've fought weapon users before, and remember, Exploding bombs on weapons won't work on me." she says with an arrogent grin, starting to bounce on her toes excitedly.  "Whenever you're ready..." she says waiting for any move.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 3, 2008)

Myou looked around a bit. "I don't very much like sushi. I'm not to hungry either. Thanks for the offer though." She said. "Anyways, I kinda want to see what goes on around this camp." Myou added.
____________________________________
Hikaru sighed and sat down. "Err... I am still kinda lost. What are you guys currently doing?" He asked.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 3, 2008)

Imatsu smiled, "Is that so? Well I guess there's only one way to find out." Imatsu moved slowly first forming a few handsigns then shifting his right hand, sliding out a needle from under his index finger. He shoots the needle toward Inka and forms another handsign. "*Needle Multiplication Jutsu!*" In an instant the single needle turns into about fifty.
~
Ayuma laughs, "Oh well, I guess I'll see ya' around then.  I'd show you around but I don't know if I could, I was never any good at explaining things."


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 3, 2008)

Kai and Kazu were tied by metal strings, "He ruined our poses," Kazu said, "Hey Kai, if you got to destroy the gate can i beat up this one?" Kai grins and then says, "Fine, but then you also will have to explain to sensei why you beat up one of his ninjas," Kai expels a bone from his body cutting the metal wire tying him up, he then expels another one cutting Kazu's bonds. 

"And Now presenting Fish Face and his fight against purple head," Kai says louudly, "Shut Up Bonehead, Ill deal with you later," Kazu replies with a smirk, he straightens up and cracks his knuckles, "Purple head I'll give you chance to run to your Hokage and tell him that Kai and Kazu have come back, if not ill beat you up myself and then go and tell him myself," Kazu says to the Purple bandaged ninja.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 4, 2008)

The purple bandage ninja let loose his arms, and thus the dazzling lightning between his palms weaned off. The metal strings were easily cut in pieces, and therefore useless. He took off his foot and used it to wipe the string aside. "Fufufu... What kind of come-back ninja would blow up their own village gate? Don't even think about fooling me so that you can safely get away from the mighty...uh...well... Arch Guardian of the Village Hidden in the Leaf!!!" 

The self-proclaimed Arch Guardian blindly took off toward the Fish Face with incredible speed, despite the intimidating world-renowned Zanbato calling for appetite. He performed several handseals, and before he even touched Fish Face with such momentum, he disappeared from sight. 

"Enjoy this, brat!!!" Purple Head hammered down from yards above Fish Face with his hands crossed together, shining and raging with some lightning.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 4, 2008)

"Arch Guardian my ass," Kai whispers under his breath, "Even a child would be stronger than this Old man," Kazu hears Kai and chuckles softly.

"He just called me a Brat," Kazu said with a shocked look on his face, "For that he is GOING DOWN!" Kazu disappeared before the lightning hit him and appeared behind, "Take this," Kazu also added a string of swear words after the line which are too disturbing to say, with some obscene violent references thrown in, anyway back to the fight, Kazu did some fast handsigns and shouted, "TAKE THIS OLD MAN! Water Release: Water Dragon Blast Technique" From point blank range a dragon formed out of water and went to the jounin's opened backside.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 4, 2008)

"Hey guys"Ryu said looking down at the group from a near by tree, at least they where ok and didn't end up killed despite all the recent activity in the area and battles it seemed mostly to be. He knelled down and watched them curiously.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 4, 2008)

"Oh dear." The lightning withered on Purple Head's hands as he turned around to see the whole enormous dragon head roaring towards him. It was of course all made of liquid, but the self proclaimed Arch Guardian assured himself he didn't like water. 

Purple Head clutched one fist and made three brief handseals with the other hand. Instantly lightning appeared again inside the fist, this time even more vigorous and intimidating. "Who are your calling old man you little brat? I'm gonna steal your girl!!! Come to daddy, big ass dragon!!!" He brandished the lightning infused fist, ready to slam it into the dragon's face, but he spotted Bone Head giggling in a corner and decided there was a better idea.         

The lightning shut off again, as Purple Head took off right in mid-air and headed straight at the laughing Kai with the ferocious dragon made out of water stubbornly chasing him. "After me babe!" His hands glowed with chakra, as again, even in mid-air he found some momentum, performed a reverse somersault and happened to land right on the dragon's head, with his chakra glowing hands holding its water horns. 

"Funny huh? Eat this!" Purple Head drove the confused dragon directly towards the giggling Kai.      

_________________________


"Lord Hokage said we stay!" The guard rushed downstairs to inform his fellows. "...though I don't really know what might get into him." 

"Like we didn't know that." One of the other guards shrugged. "Look at you. Wait for him to come to us first then tell us exactly what we've been told. Bah..." 

"But he's kinda right." The last guard leaned his back against the wall. "Even if he _was_ likely to say that, clearly he's not very... normal today." 


Mean while, the Hokage lay straight on the roof of the building, fully catching what the guards had been all gossiping about. He had a little drip of sake and stretched his arms in front of himself. 

"Fools." he sneered, then closed his eyes, pretty soon falling asleep.


__________________



When Genzaki shut the door, he did let out a sigh. Numerous pairs of concerned eyes all shared him as the one direction. 

"We all knew about it Genzaki." An old man in the crowd finally spoke up with a serious negativity. "Kajin wouldn't run away with tears with no reason."  

"Look man we're too fed up with this. What's the plan this time?" A younger villager hidden among the crowd followed with his unproperly masculine tone. "Can you just leave ourselves a day in peace? You said you wanna save us, but I think your crazy plans just killed enough." 

Genzaki didn't answer, he simply walked past the fellow villagers, and without his turning around, everyone among the crowd could clearly hear what he softly yet coldly mumbled. 

"My house. Sunset." 



* * * * * * * *

"Sadly, this is all I could manage. Sorry if you feel inconvenient..." Genzaki served on the floor five dishes of meager plain rice around one bowl with barely enough, cursorily cooked vegetable. "You know what it means to be in our state... Desolated... Devastated... Hopeless..." Genzaki sighed, before remembering something and shaking his head. "Still, I hope you can... enjoy this, I know it sounds ridiculous but yeah." 

The blonde young man finally sat down, watched the four Uchiha reluctantly starting their meal, and began his own. "So... what's up with Konohagakure?"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 4, 2008)

*Tora* looked at Shark and sighed.  "We sent eleven to the outer lands."  she says wishing she knew exactly how things were, who was okay and who wasn't.  "Four Uchiha....they are missing.  The others it sounds like have suffered some pretty bad injuries."  She states glancing at Shark.  "Where is the Hokage?"  she says as they head toward the Hokage building hoping to find him.
_______________________________

*Ichijin* looked to Ryu and nodded slightly.  "Fights.  And, we are missing the Uchiha.  They seem to have..."  he pauses for a moment contemplating on how to word what has happened to them.  "vanished..."  he finally says with a sigh.  "We were given some..." again he pauses thinking of Sasuke. "some information.  It seems the information might have been correct." he again looks around.  "Damn it!" Ichijin says clenching his fists as he thinks about his commrades.
______________________________

*Irakiri* laughed as she slowed panting.  "Okay, stop!" she says bending over trying to catch her breath.  "Damn it!  You win again."  Irakiri says with a laugh as she stands up right and grabbing a water bottle out of her pouch.  "I will beat you one day..."  she adds with a smile looking at her friend as she shakes her head and drinks her water.
______________________________

*Kiya* sighs as she looks down at Dante then exits the tent.  "I should have made sure the woman would come back."  she mutters to herself then laughs as she glances back at the tent that her friend was sleeping soundly in.  "What am I going to do with him..."  she adds thinking.  "I suppose I should talk to Tora about setting up a sensei program.  No use worrying Otaw....no....Hokage-sempai with it." she states correcting herself as she looks around wondering where to start her search.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 4, 2008)

"What is it? Whats happend to them?"Ryu asked noticing his frustration about losing his comrades it obveriously was something bad whatever information he had gotten or he wouldn't be fustrated. _Maybe It would be best not to tell him about me leaving just yet._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 4, 2008)

*Kumori* skids to a stop, grabbing her water, taking a gulp and puts it away, *"So do you take your words back?" *she says smirking.
-----------------
*Inka* dodges most of the needles with a roll, then gets three needles in her as she grabbed the other, two in her left leg, and one in the elbow of the right arm, her left hand inflamed, melting the needle in her hand accidentally, then grunts in pain. She glares at him and charges, flaming the right leg to kick as she gets about 5 feet away leaping, a popular move, 'My only true Taijutsu move I can use...Konoha Dai Senpuu...' she thinks as she had jumped into the air.

(OOC: True- it is just a warning flame, just hot enough to minorly burn, but LOOKS as it could be as hot as bonfire)


----------



## Caedus (Nov 4, 2008)

Gouzu and Miezu grinned and hungrily dug in. They were very hungry considering their action lately. Kenshin took several bites before looking at the man before him. "Well..if you havent heard..we just re-took the village from the man..Uchiha..Kenpachi. Many years ago, Kenpachi had fled the village due to clan matters and just a few years back, he returned and was welcomed by everybody. We never asked questions and soon enough, he had launched a Coup D Eta against the entire village during the Hokage's Funeral who fought bravely after a brutal attack that just occured in the Chunnin Exams. Using his time away, Kenpachi had gained countless shinobi in his cause and took complete control, those who could escape managed to hide and stay hidden for years. Just now we went too battle and reclaimed the village..Kenpachi is considered dead along with the man who fought him. A new Hokage had been elected however..as soon as Kenpachi was defeated, the village was set ablaze through hidden seals that decimated major structures. The battle itself came at the cost of countless lives along with the famous Leaf Village itself to crumble. One of the camps we used for our rebellion is currently now becoming the new village. Construction is going on as we speak.." Kenshin stated as he took more bites out of his meal. His story seemed ammusing enough..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ashe watches the food and thinks. She was rather hungry but she didn't feel it. Ashe hadn't ate all day. Ashe picks up the spoon and closes her eyes as he told the story. A tiny pain felt in her heart, but she tries to ignore it and eat. Slowly she picks up some chop sticks and starts to eat. Her mind wanders as he finishes that story. Her bangs fall in front of her eyes as she only just begun eating.
Her eyes close and she sighs some,and started thinking more. This wasn't the time she supposed. So she picked up the chopsticks and started to eat once again, but slower.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 4, 2008)

"Eh Ottawa if i know him right would be at teh hokage's office working?" He smirked and in that direction the light jashin over his shoulder. "Tora so you think we should get these genin's sensei's?" He laughed and headed in the direction he was going still. "Also if we do get these genin sensei i wonder who i would get that is if i was chosen to be one!" He smirked as he arrived at teh hokage office worried gossiping guards stood before it. 

As one saw he begin to walk in a guard walked in front of him. "Sorry i cant let you in sir the Hokage seems a bit weird right now..." He looked over at the others as Shark sighed. "just let me in i know the hokage he trained me." "I cant sir i just can-" Shark just rolled his eye's as he cut him of by grabbing him with his free hand and tossing him into the wall. "I told you to move!" He didn't even wait For Tora he walked in and then right into his bedroom. "Hokage!" He looked around no one just a open window. "Not again.." Shark sighed and waited for Tora to come in.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 4, 2008)

Yoru grimaced as she searched the body of the trader for anything valuable. She hated killing to survive, but hey - she had to survive. Besides, she was a ninja, it shouldnt bother her. And the silent killing technique is painless anyway.

_'I think I'm finally close to that camp where they're rebuilding Konoha...'_ Yoru thought as she continued traveling along the path she had been on. She suddenly heard some rustling and the sounds of someone in pain. A battle, maybe. Curious, she headed straight for the source of the noise, and before long she found two shinobi in a fight. Smiling, she made a few hand signs and whispered "Bikou Ninjutsu". Now concealed, she relaxed to watch the duel unfold.

[[OOC: Found somewhere to jump in...I'll just watch Imatsu and Inka fight. Yoru does it often. ^.^;]]


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 4, 2008)

Inka's kicks were intense, he hadn't realized her strength before the fight. Before he knew it he was on the ground, almost unable to move. _Was it over already?!_ He looked up to Inka, and he smiled "Well I guess that's that, I have no chance against you, especially in my current state." He tried to get up but the pain all around his body wouldn't allow it, so he just rolled over and gazed at the sky. "Reduel once I get my strength back?" He spoke with a laugh, "I might not lose 'as' quickly then." 
_Ugh, even to a shinobi as skilled as she is, I shouldn't lose so easily...then again, I don't have that much jutsu, and I still need to work on some of the ones I have...still...I could have put up more of a fight..._

OOC : lol, didn't know that Inka was A rank at first ._.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 4, 2008)

Myou smiled and turned away. "I'll see you later!" She yelled as she ran into the camp, looking for someone to talk to.
---------
Hikaru looked down then stood back up. _Things never end... There is always something going wrong! When will things finally be normal again? The life of a shinobi..._ He thought, stumbling a bit on his feet before falling to his back. _Is full of..._ He felt himself start to pass out. _Abnormalities..._ Hikaru was knocked out from exhaustion. The light chakra had drained him quickly.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 4, 2008)

Yoru frowned slightly as one of the figures collapsed onto the ground. Was that it? She'd been hoping to see more new jutsu..._'Well, I guess you cant have everything in life.'_ Yoru looked down to see how well she was concealed. She was completely invisible, or at least to herself, so she decided it was safe to move closer as long as she didnt make too much noise. As she got closer, she realized the one who appeared defeated was only a boy, and the other was a slightly older and stronger-looking girl. Both were obviously younger than herself. When she reached a point where she could hear the heavy breathing of the boy, Yoru laid casually on the ground as she waited for the boy to regain his strength.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 4, 2008)

*Tora* follows Shark to the Hokage's office knowing he isn't always in there but follows him none the less.  As she watches Shark with the guards she falls speechless for a moment.  "I am so sorry!"  she says rushing forward after he went in the building.

"Commander!"  one guard says straightening up "I am sorry.  If we knew it was you..."

Tora waves him off "It's fine.  Are you okay?"  she says turning to the other guard as he staggers back to his post.

Rubbing his neck he nods slightly though it causes him to wince slightly.  "I will be fine.  Thank you commander."

"If your sure..."  she says looking at the pair as they nod in return.  Tora returns their nod as she walks into the building and finds Shark.  "You shouldn't treat them like that.  They are loyal shinobi doing their job!"  Tora says looking around.  "So where is he?"  she adds holding on to the note.  "Hokage-sempai?"  she calls out looking toward the window.
__________________________________________

"H-Hikaru-kun!"  *Tereya* calls out as she sees him fall.  She rushes to his side looking him over.  "A-are you o-okay?"  she says looking down at him tears springing into her eyes.  "S-something is wr-wrong with him!"  she cries out looking to the others in the group.

*Ichijin* was begining to answer Ryu then he hears Tereya.  "Damn it."  he mutters.  "He will be fine.  Just low chakra." he says calmly. _ "I hope..." _ he adds in his own head.  He senses the enemies moving in closer as he turns to Ryu.  "We were told there is a good possiblility they are dead." he tells him looking around at their small group and cringing at the thought off another battle so soon.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 4, 2008)

Ayuma waved at Myou and headed to the mess tent, instantly grabbing a plate and some sushi. Kira climbed up her leg and reminded Ayuma that she wanted some too. They sat down at the nearest empty table and started to eat. Ayuma looked out of the tent, _I hope that girl will be alright...I know how she feels..._
~~~
Imatsu shifted himself, facing away from Inka. He apparently didn't like the fact that he was so...weak. He scolded himself in his thoughts, _What's wrong with me?! I can do better than that!_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 4, 2008)

*Inka* looks at Imatsu, pulling the needles out and growls at her hand painfully, "You did pretty good, you might need to train with the b*tch if she comes back.  So, friends for now?" she says putting out her left hand to shake, smiling, "I'm impressed...really am...didn't expect that, but I didn't expect the needle either..." she says with truthful eyes.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 5, 2008)

Kai holds his Katana and with a continuous movement he slashes at the dragon at a fast pace destroying it completely.

Kazu sighs and does a couple of hand-signs, "Multiple Water Clone Jutsu," Six water clones formed and tackled purple head, holding onto him with their dear lives, "Explode," Kazu says.

BOOM, all the clones explode violently, though not to much so in fact they would not kill purple head.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 5, 2008)

Imatsu turns over again, looking up at Inka. He freezes for a second, then smiled, "Thanks, you're pretty good too, a lot better than I am." He spoke with a soft voice, picking himself up slowly, then grasping her hand for a shake. He smiles, "Yeah, I'd like to be friends." Imatsu smiled, he had a...friend. Even if he lost to this girl, she was kind enough to still talk to him, and he was happy for that.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 5, 2008)

~Hikaru's dream~
Hikaru saw only darkness... "Where... Am I?" He wondered and looked around. Only more darkness. Something in his vision became more and more noticeable... A light... on the ground. Hikaru walked into the spot of light. The darkness picked up off the ground like flower petals... Millions of flower petals flying into the air in a gust of wind. As the petals flew away, a world came into bloom... a field... A field full of flowers. The colors surrounded him... Yellows, reds, blues, whites... Every color imaginable... Surrounded him... There were clouds in the sky... It was bright, yet clouds let no sunlight through. "Where am I?" He repeated as he looked around him.

_You are here..._ A voice said, an echo. A whisper carried by the wind. The voice was gentle, as if it were a crystal that threatened to break at any given moment. A soft voice, a female voice.

Hikaru's physical cares seemed to melt away as the voice passed. "But where is here?" He asked the voice on the wind.

_You are here, as simple as that..._ A different voice said, just as gentle as the first. This voice was male. It seemed slightly familiar to Hikaru, but he didn't hear it before.

"Here..." Hikaru said softly and closed his eyes. As they opened again, the world around him was different. There were mountains in the distance, but grass around him. The one thing that stood out to him the most were two people, a man with black spiked hair and red eyes. He stood at the same height as Hikaru. The second was a woman with shoulder-length blonde hair and blue eyes, about four inches shorter than the man. "Who are you?" Hikaru asked them.

"We are the ones..." The man said. "The two opposites." He added, a blank look on his face.

"You must defeat us... Restore the balance..." The woman said, giving a slight smile. Both she and the man next to her got into fighting stances. Hikaru did the same, unsure of what was going on.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 5, 2008)

"I see, but still even the slight chance their still alive right? I mean from who I fought their cant be that meny powerful oppents around, I was just unlucky and ended up fighting someone I cant even hurt with a slashing type weapon."He said sure that that at least one of them must be alive, hopefully Ichijin and the other members of the group would make it back to camp safely, if thats their intention...


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2008)

Dante woke up again, feeling a lot better, but still his legs were not responding nearly as well as they should. There were a pair of crutches beside the bed, it seemed he hadn't made any friends in the hospital, even in a coma he managed to piss someone off. He was pretty proud of that. He gobbled down some cold pizza that Kiya had left and walked out into the fresh air

He was still a tad disorientated. He did however know this was the Hyuuga camp and he limped, in his hospital clothes (as he didn't know where his clothes were) towards the leaders tent. He felt a cool draft up his clothes and momentarily stopped, not really enjoying the experience.

"At least give me some underwear - stupid nurses."

He walked past the guards who smiled at him and let him through. He tried his best to burst into the tent, but it proved difficult with crutches. He ended up falling on his face in a distinctly unstylish fashion

"Dante! has arrived!" he exclaimed, his face in the ground


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 5, 2008)

"Right what's now?" The Hokage stared at the morning sun slowly reaching the summit and rolled his eyes. He stretched and let own an disturbing yawn as he decided to sit up to go check on if someone wanted something. 

Just an instance later, he was already walking in the office from the doorway, where led to Tora and Shark, so confused as they appeared. 

"What is it now?" The Hokage glared down, plus raised an eyebrow, his muscle on a side of his forehead sporadically moving. The sentence had no stress and heard like water pelting on a rocky surface. 

The Hokage flinched and covered his mouth. "Uh... heh... I mean... Hi Tora. Hi Shrek. Watzup?" He presented an expression that was to a point the friendliest available. Yet one of his eyebrows was almost shaking and his mouth almost went off its normal shape as he spoke. 


____________________   


Silence permeated after the explosion.

"What? Why aren't you not celebrating?" Purple Head's voice could be heard somewhere, frustrated with the fact that no exclaimations came out after his seeming defeat. 

A lightning bolt struck between Kai and Kazu, forcing them to split up a little further. Purple Head could be shown floating akimbo in midair, and even if the deed purple bandage allowed no sight of his expression, common logic would easily tell that he was smirking up high... 

Or maybe it could just simply be a warm smile behind that intimidating bandage. Of all the shinobies of the Village Hidden in the Leaf, there should be only one man who would be able to float and walk in the air with almost no effort. 

"So, you wanna play it seriously." The mysterious purple bandage ninja switched his akimbo stance to a cross-armed. "Now you got me serious." He placed a hand on the bandage and suddenly with an alarming power, pulled it. 

The bandage quickly came to a single, peculiarly long, purple thread, still, from such a great distance, his face seemed too vague. The self-proclaimed Arch Guardian started to swing his arm around; the unending purple bandage thread on his hand created a spiral column with numerous spinning laps. 

The pressure was formidable, the shinobi uphigh kept swirling the bandage. "Do you know what Arch Guardian actually mean?" He shouted from up high.

"This!" The violently swirling thread plummetted as a line of electricity ran through it. It made contact with the ground near both shinobies and thus engendered a formidable explosion that would blast away anything in its range. Dust flew up from the ground and once again hindered any vision.


__________________

Genzaki listened closely as he leisuredly chewed the sweet leaves. What a coincidence. It was such a tale - a tale of glory right in the middle of futility. He stared down at the floor. This man and his fellows, they were exactly the one his people were meant to call for. Indeed, from inside out, their situations were once almost identical...

'Retook' - a word that broke the stone. Genzaki nodded to himself. It would be precise, what they would do would be merely retaking their rightful freedom. And these people who were sitting right here in front of him would be the core factor of such an epiphany... 

...

Then they sat back and went on exchanging stories. Such beautiful tales that lit the eternal light of faith deeper and deeper soaked the dried heart of a man whose hopes were almost depleted. Genzaki did laugh at Meizu's jokes, such laughter of mere joy. For an instance he almost forgot about the perillous mission ahead of them all, only a shining wholeheart sincerity did he feel. 


* * * * * * *

That afternoon, all were settled. People would come and the deal would be set. This mission would no longer be that of the optimistic, but of all who despised poverty and abhored unjustice. 

The first man walked inside the house and found himself the seat. Then came the second, the third, and so it went on. Soon, what were left of the tiny village and its life force were all in the neglected house. Yet, there was not enough sanguinity.

Eyes, whispers, mumbles went on until Genzaki raised a hand. Indeed, their presence here was not something of their will. It was out of respect, of the esteem and appreciation the villagers had saved for Genzaki's heartiness, despite the fact they would deem such deeds no wisdom.       

"This is our paragons of faith and its outcome freedom." Genzaki pointed a hand to Kenshin and his fellows. "These people were once just like us, they were chased, they were beaten, they had to suffer the loss of their home, under the realm of another self-proclaimed God." He turned around and smiled. "And yet, now they hold their heads high, they can calmly and proudly speak to the world that they are no longer rogues, that they have their home and their honor! That they retook it in their rightful path! Why is that so? Faith. They told me, faith!" Genzaki turned back to his villagers with solemnity more powerful than ever. 

He breathed in and turned to Kenshin, then nodded, waiting for him to step forward.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 5, 2008)

"A shit your drunk.." He looked at Tora "Also sorry about teh guard just i was use to be let any where as a commander" He looked back at the drunk hokage infront of him. "So drunk? I guess i am going to have to wait to talk to you.." He sighed and then looked back at Tora "Why and the hell does he have to be drunk now?" He put teh jashin onto teh ground now.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2008)

Kenshin nodded to Genzaki before looking towards the crowd. He didnt need write a speech but instead..speak his mind and be real. He narrowed his eyes..he was curious to see if there would be any reaction from the crowd after what Genzaki just said but at least perhaps they were focused on him. He took one last sign and closed his eyes. And then it happened..he began to adress the crowd...

"I know how your all feeling..to be adressed by some stranger. I know how its like..to live day by day knowing you can die. I know how its like..to lose people that you love. Its depressing..you feel alone..you feel devastated and sometimes makes you just want to end your life. All I can tell you is never give up...stand together. Your in this dark tunnel but I assure you, there is a light and you will find your freedom!..Evil cant prevail, it never has and it never will! your enemies want you to think all hope is lost but its never lost, there is hope and that hope lives in each and every one of you today. Defend your family, defend your pride, defend your land. It is yours!.. By all that you love..I ask of you to stand and fight!"

He wasnt sure if he had done things right. He remembered Sasuke's speech before the battle along with Otawa's speech. Sasuke himself personally rallied the Uchiha and the words he did state were filled with pride and that pride was felt by everybody. They were proud and willing to die..if they had any last joys..it was knowing that the true heir too the clan was leading them to victory. 

All was left was the opnions of the people before him..


----------



## Kuno (Nov 5, 2008)

*Tora *narrowed her eyes at Shark.  "Please show a little respect for your superiors or at least the Hokage...."  she says quietly turning her eyes to the Hokage.  "Hokage-sempai we have received a notification from the squad that was sent out to check the land on your orders.  It seems there has been some trouble."  she sighs scratching the back of her head.  "The Uchiha are missing, and the others are severely injuried.  I think it would be best if we sent out some reinforcements.  I do not know who to stand.  Please advise me on this."  Tora adds looking at him worriedly as she hands him the note.  

Tora looks toward the door swearing she heard a very familiar phrase though she shakes head thinking that she was hearing things.  _"Couldn't have been..."_ she thinks facing the Hokage once more.
_________________________________

*Kiya *takes out a small notebook and something to write with.  "Okay..."  she mumbles I believe that is nine genin that we have...."  she states as she writes.  "The best way to make sure their training is swift to help replace those that were lost..." Kiya says with a sad sigh "Is to make the squad small...though with these numbers they might have to be the three genin squads....hhmm...."  she says quietly tapping the pencil against her lips as she walks.
____________________________

*Irakiri *shakes her head and laugh.  "Just because you are an Uchiha doesn't make you superior to anyone..."  she says as she continues to catch her breath.  "Besides, since when does an Uchiha use rubber bands?"  Irakiri adds with a giggle.  "There is no way a rubber band weilding Uchiha with out their Sharigan is better than a Hyuuga!"  she states grinning at her friend.
_____________________________________

*Kajin* sighs as her sobs begin to subside.  "So much loss..."  she says leaning her head back against the tree and looking at the sky.  "Why won't he just let it go.  This life isn't to bad.  Why can't they just...."  her comment fades off as she hears the speach given by one of the men her brother had brought back.  "Such false hopes..."  she says as a few more tears fall.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashe lowered her head and turned it to the side, looking away from the people. That speech brought back memories of the old Konoha, and also Orochimaru. Ashe bites her lip and a large bead of blood appears. She licks it away and slowly turned her head back towards the people. Another sad story, another "god" impersonator. Ashe's face stayed passive as she reaches for her large fan and takes the strap, and straps it onto her back. The strap with diagnally across her upper body. Ashe closes her eyes and listens as the two give their speeches, well...finishes them.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 5, 2008)

Yoru sighed as she watched the scene unfold. So touchy-feely...It had been a while since she'd had a friend. All the ones she did have betrayed her, actually. They were cold, cruel people. _'Dwelling on the past wont get me anywhere...I should find the Hyuuga camp and start over.'_ She stood and headed back for the path, but then she realized maybe the two she'd just watched fight would know the way to wherever Konoha was being rebuilt. She dispelled her jutsu and hid her weapons, trying to hide any signs that she had any form of defense, let alone ninja skills. As soon as she thought she was presentable, she made her way back to the younger shinobi, trying to make as much noise as a normal person would.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 5, 2008)

"Sorry Tora just well.." He went silent and then went back to subject. "Tora i guess i well go if i have to but i guess we should see who teh hokage is going to send but if i do go i want someone to go with me." He then toke a step back now standing my Tora. Then Shark heard something something he had not heard since he was in prison. _"No no way it couldn't have been could it...?"_


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 5, 2008)

Imatsu turned his head slightly to look behind him, after hearing noise in that direction. He notices an older girl walk towards him, he was unsure who she was, but Imatsu hadn't been here long, so he didn't know anyone really. He turned his head back to Inka, guessing that the newcomer just came for training or something of that matter.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 5, 2008)

~Hikaru's dream~

Hikaru flipped hand seals. The two opposites stood calmly. "Diamond spikes!" Hikaru called out, using one of his diamond jutsus... Nothing happened. "The hell?" He said and tried again. Nothing. "What the hell? My jutsus...." He mumbled. "Why can't I use jutsus?" He asked the two people.

The dark haired one chuckled. "Tsk, tsk, tsk. What's wrong? Can't fight without your precious jutsu?" He asked, tauntingly. He ran at Hikaru, throwing a punch. Though he dodged, Hikaru still got hit... hard. "There is no way that you can win!" He taunted.

The girl shrugged. "That isn't true, there is always a way!" She exclaimed. The two did not seem to work well together. She sighed and ran at Hikaru as well, swinging a high kick at Hikaru's head. Hikaru dodged it by ducking. "Think of everything I said!" She said, as if trying to help Hikaru while the other didn't help at all.

Hikaru was a bit angry. "Everything that you said?" He wondered and thought back at everything. He got an idea and ran at the man, throwing a quick barrage of punches, only a few actually hitting. A few beams of sunlight shined through the clouds now. Hikaru knew now what he had to do...


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 6, 2008)

"But anyway, I'm leaving."Ryu said in an low and uneasy tone, although he didn't really care how they would react or even if they understand that simple statement.

"Rain eh? He's just a shonbi from the mist village, strong enough to defeat me then considering that I can be defeated by quite alot of people."Marxon quitely muttered, although now he knew who was targeting him it still meant he was unable to get to his little borther.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 6, 2008)

*Inka* looks at the newcommer, "Well, how long were you sneaking around?" she says then waits for the answer while grinning at Imatsu, "That's good." she says letting her hand drop and she enflames it, melting the metal off.
-----------------
*Kumori* glares at Irakiri, *"The great Uchiha Itachi-sama poked people!  I can't be THAT bad!"* she yells gritting her teeth.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 6, 2008)

"Damn I lost!" The Hokage instantly clapped his hands hard as he heard the report, startling Tora and Shark, cutting them from the growing suspicion. "Uh... well... hmmm... Ahem..." 

"Looks like we don't have any other choice." He scratched his chin and took a look at the note from Tora's hand. "Right. Order confirmed. Reinforcement. No time is left for an assembly, so you present here, Tora and Shrek, go meet up with the group and aid them. We also need someone with tracking ability..." The Hokage turned his back. 

"If such a group is in trouble, it would be no petty danger. I need you two to go first, take the map downstairs... He will be contact you two shortly with additional reinforcement." His face turned completely serious as he stared at the note again. 


___________________


OOC: would you mind if I carry it on Dark?  Sorry but it was my plan XP

The thick layer of dust prevented any vision available from where Kai and Kazu stood. Out of the blue a thin thread of purple bandage twirled around Kazu's body, ready to tie him vertically throughout his legs and torso. 

"I call this Human Chrysalis Jutsu!" Purple Head's voice could be heard somewhere, but his face was all hidden in the violent dust. 

The bandage tied itself up, thus also completely wrapped and immobilized Kazu inside such layers, only sparing his head. Zanbato was also tied up, but with a seperated thread and was soon kicked away. 

A hand put on Kazu's bandage shoulder. "Momochi Kazuki, your under arrest." Purple Head laughed in a rather friendly way. "How was that Kai? Glad you didn't challenge me hah? You guys are strong, but not without visions." The self-proclaimed Arch Guardian's figure could be seen standing beside Kazu, keeping him from falling to the ground. 

The dust finally cooled down, and both Kai and Kazu would likely be able to recognize beyond the dust layers the one great man of the glorious Konohagakure. 

"Arch Guardian means Hokage. You little..." Otawa laughed out loud in his tactical jacket.


____________________


A sob became audible. 

Genzaki flinched and turned to the direction when the sound came. 

"But we're no warriors. We're nothing more than just civillians." The boy started to cry out. "Freedom was a dream.... but just a mere dream." The whole room turned their attention the the sobbing boy. "I heard that, the story of Konoha. I once dreamed to one day be like one of them, to die in battle for what I believe..." He held back the tears and leaned against the wall. "But... but... it was long before something like this happened... and there is just no way to do that!!!" 

"We understand your enthusiasm for us, warrior..." an old man said, but then looked down. "But you see, we are all that is left, barely enough to put into a house..." He hesitated. "I sincerely want no conflicts... I...we just wanna be left alone."  

Then silence permeated...

Before something terrible shook the ground. A scream pierced the air. 

Genzaki flinched. There was someone who wasn't there. 

_Kajin._ He widened his eyes and turned to the Uchiha. 

They had come. The legion of the 'God'.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahse stands up and goes to the window, looking out blankly. "This will be fun.." she said as she watches the legion come. The previous battle came to mind. Would she be any help? Hearing the sobbing boy some she turns to him. "You can't live in fear all your life but...." she then puts on a tiny smile "You wont have to worry about that with Kenshin..and the rest of us here.... We came to help and we are quite stubborn" she grins to the boy but it soon slips and she looks back out the window. Her hand rested at the top of her fan. "Kenshin..." she says then looks back to him.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark looked at Tora. "Well it looks like it is you me and some one else eh?" he smirked and then looked back at Ottawa. "see yah around Ottawa!" He then turned to Tora again. "Well should we go off!" He began to walk out the office room when he remembered the voice _"I could not have been Dante could it have?!"_ he began to wonder.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 6, 2008)

Imatsu turned around now, completely after hearing a response from Inka, and looked at the newcomer. Imatsu noticed that Inka's hands were inflamed, so he wondered if she could actually be a threat, she didn't look it, _but looks can be deceiving..._ he thought to himself.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 6, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes, this wasnt good and it seemed their time had come. The question was..what to do in this situation. He could have sent the people to flee as far away as they can to escape at the cost of his and his allies lives. Their spirits seemed to diminished to fight..something had to happen. He had to inspire them..show that there was hope.

"We have no choice..if they wont fight, then we will.." Kenshin replied. This was a fight to the death once more..for honor and glory. If he had died, then the Uchiha would have lost both heirs. Their greatest sucess and failure had seemingly died for the clan while it seemed he was about to die for some innocents. Defending the weak..that was something he had to do in other case.

If anything, he had to believe the Uchiha were the greatest shinobi to live..that they were the strongest and that to defeat them would be at the cost of countless lives. He had to make his own legend..his story and if that meant dying here, so be it. 

Kenshin took glances at Gouzu and Miezu and each silently nodded to each other. They would confront them head on and if death was the only solution, then they would make sure that even Gods can bleed..


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2008)

*Tora *placed her hands on her growing stomach and with nervous eyes nodded.  "Yes Hokage-sempai."  she says quietly.  "Come on Shark.  Let's get moving.  We need to find someone good at tracking.  Hikaru is gone.  Isn't Kihei?  Or Kiya can use her wolf form...plus she is a healer.  She would be our best bet...but where the hell did she go...." she mumbles quietly.  _"I didn't think pregnant kunoichi were suppose to go on mission..."_ Tora worries a bit then straightens her shoulders.  "Let's hurry."
_____________________________________

*Irakiri* just laughed at her friend.  "Uchiha Itachi also got his sharigan at a very young age.  I do believe you yourself told me that one.  So...hhmm....let me see...." she says getting very close to Kumori looking in her eyes.  "Nope.  Don't see it.  Your eyes are still plain black.  No sharigan!"  she says with laughter as she steps back a bit grinning.
________________________________

*Kajin* lets out a scream as she is grabbed and slammed against the tree.  "Do I see tears little girl?"  the big man growled.  "Are we so bad to you?  That you need to shed tears?  Or are those tears of joy at seeing us again so soon?"  he asks her as he lets out a gravelly laugh causing the men around him to laugh with him.

As the man spoke her eyes got big and she clawed at his arm trying to get his hands off her throat.  Her legs kicked unable to touch the ground.  "P-please..."  Kajin stuttered as she looked around her.
_____________________________________

*Ichijin's* eyes narrowed at Ryu.  "Fine.  Then leave.  We have a mission to accomplish.  _"How many more will abandon or do their own thing on this mission before it is through.  Commander you didn't know, it's not your fault..."_ he thinks to himself as he closes his eyes.  He turns his back to Ryu and glances at Hikaru with a shake of his head and sighs as he senses the men watching.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 6, 2008)

"Oi!" He said as he ran down staairs sliding on teh railing 'Kiya would be a great idea!" He said smirkign as he saw hes freind above him coming down the stairs. "Oi where is kiya?" He smirked as he saw the same guard he hurt "Sorry!" He walked towards the door and then tripped on teh man of the ground belwo him "Woah!" he said as he turned around to see dante. "No way!! Tora!!!" he said laughing.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 6, 2008)

She looks to Kenshin "No... you can't.... The clan needs you..let us fight.. I beg of you ... nii-san.." she looks to him seriously, worry on her face. "We can hold them off.... Plus..someone has to get these people out of here..please Kenshin.." she looks to him and suddenly kneels beside him. "I have summons...and the other two are strong..." she looks to him and begs with her eyes, begging him to get these people to safety, and him as well.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 6, 2008)

Yoru stopped as the younger girl addressed her, slightly taken aback. This girl may have known she was there the whole time...Yoru didnt want them to know she had seen them fight, so she decided playing innocent was her best option. *"What do you mean? I got lost from the path, and I have no clue where I am now...Is there any chance you know where the Hyuuga camp is?"* She cleared her throat slightly after she finished speaking...Yoru rarely spoke while traveling between villages.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 6, 2008)

_~Hikaru's dream?~_

The man looked at Hikaru. "You found it out, huh? Finally realize it?" He asked, sounding angry for some reason. "The balance? You finally f*cking get it!?!?" He yelled. "You threw yourself off! You sealed it in!" He scolded.

"Shut up..." Hikaru said quietly.

"It is your fault! Things were going to be fine until you got the seal!" The man continued to scold.

"Shut up." Hikaru said at a talking volume.

"Without the dark being able to release, it will build up!"

"Shut up!"

"Light is here for that! You idiot! You have no common sense! Light balances Dark! She balances me! I am disgraced to be a part of you!"

Hikaru's anger had to be released, but he looked down, fist clenched tightly.

"What? Are you gonna cry? Can't take an insult? Well guess what? It wasn't an insult! It was the truth! Huh? Can't take it? Gonna cry?"

"Shut the f*ck up!!!" Hikaru finally erupted in anger, running forward and connected a hard punch the man's face, sending him flying back.

The woman gasped. "Are you okay, Yami?" She asked the man.

The man wiped a bit of blood from his mouth and another bit of light cleared from behind the clouds. "I'm fine, Awai." He said. "Seems this one has a bit of a temper, eh?" He asked with a chuckle and got into a fighting stance again.

"Sure does. Now we can get this show on the road!" Awai exclaimed, getting in a fighting stance as well.

_I have to balance this out... When I hit Yami, it gets a bit lighter... It is safe to guess that if I hit Awai, it will get darker. Block her, hit him until there is equal clouds and light._ Hikaru thought looking at the sky and got ready to fight, trying to calm his nerves. He ran at Yami, ready to fight.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 7, 2008)

"I never said I was abondoning the mission, and me being with you guys would just cause you all to be attacked by more oppents then you can handle."Ryu said and added, "Most I could do is have Crystal assist you in the mission, but other then that I dout i'll see you lot any time soon."


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 7, 2008)

Kai smirks and says, "And the Old Man reveals himself to be an even older man," Kai pokes some fun at Otawa, "And I don't think you caught Kazu," Kazu grins and turns into water, "Water Replacement technique, quite useful for getting out of tight spots," Kazu slips away from the bandages in a water form and forms outside out of water, "So what was that, I was under arrest, I am hurt sensei, arresting one of your own students," Kai starts laughing, "Come on Kai let's get outta here, after all the trouble we went through to come here, and maybe you wont even hear the awesome information we have gathered," Kazu mocks Otawa. Kai falss on the ground laughing uncontrollably, "Stop...Stop..seriously...." Kai says in between his fits of laughter.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2008)

*Tora* heads down the stairs still worried.  She doesn't have *Sharks* exuberance at the moment so she treads slowly until she hears his words.  "What is it Shark?"  she says quietly with a sigh.  Then she sees that all to familiar body laying on the ground.  "It can't be..."  she says moving slowly toward him.  "*D-dante*?" she adds as she begins to shake.  "D-dan-nte?" her eyes go wide as she nears her emotions going haywire at the very thought of him.
_____________________________________
*
Kiya* continues through the camp writing her list of names.  Checking and rechecking the list.  She scratches out a possible name for a sensei and adds another, then scratches that one and readds the first.  Over and over she changes the names.  Kiya sighs as she thinks at looks up ahead of her.  "How the hell did he get out of bed..."  she mumbles as she sees *Dante* laying on the ground.  "Oh god...*Tora*!" she says with a gasp moving forward quickly.
______________________________

*Ichijin* looks at him and nods.  "Do as you see fit." he states with out emotion as he tries to figure out how to protect the group around him.  He sighs as he clenches his burnt hands over and over. _ "Why don't they attack already...."_ he thinks to himself as he glance at Hikaru laying on the ground then at his other squad members and groans slightly.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2008)

"Dante! Has Arrived! God Dammit!" He yelled from the floor unable to get up. His hospital gown was over his head, so he may as well have been advertising his ass in the Konoha times.

He had no strength in any of his muscles, barring his mouth and one other place. Both were surprisingly active.

"Honest to shit, I almost die try to save the  world from a big bastard fire demon and they can'y even give me underwear." Another cold breeze shot up, "Arrrgh! and why the hell do I have an erection?!"

He turned over on to his back and looked up to see two familiar faces. "Oh. Hi guys. Long time no see. Holy shit Tora! that kidd of ours looks like it's about to burst forth from your womb. Hey! don't faint! Oi! Tora! Tora you silly woman! Honest to god Shark you better catch her or so help me God when I get better I'll kill you!" He said as Tora looked like she was going to faint.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2008)

"Dante..." *Tora *says as tears of joy spring to her eyes.  Listening to him talk and the way his body was reacting she knew it could be no other.  "Dante..." she drops to her knees near his head.  She places her hands on either side of his face and shakily gives him a kiss.  Her eyes open then narrow as she looks at him.  Tora quickly jumps to her feet and gives him a sharp kick to the ribs.  "How dare you leave me in this condition!"  Tora yells at him.  "You just wanted to skip out on being around during all the morning sickness didn't you, you bastard!"  she says kicking him again.  Tora then drops to her knees next to him her head on his chest.  "I missed you so much..." she whispers quietly as she listens to the gentle, affirming beat of his heart.

Kiya cringed and backed away as she saw the scene before her unfold.  She wasn't about to approach at the moment.  "I am not interrupting that.  Plus if she finds out I knew...oh god..."  Kiya stops and backs away to lean against a tree.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 7, 2008)

Otawa stared down and touched his chin. Some white goatee had taken the place, and he hadn't ever spent a minute looking at it. "Looks like you both got a festival out there. Almost forgotten me huh you insolent students?" Otawa raised an eyebrow and whacked the back of Kazu's head. "And what's so funny?" He crossed his arms and turned to Kai, who was rolling and laughing almost losing control. 

"This gate is expensive, and you two just blew it up." He grabbed both Kai and Kazu and dragged them close to his face. "But anyway, what's the awesome news? You didn't run into some girls did you? That you wanna introduce to me?" Otawa scratched his goatee and alternately glanced over the two returning students. "Look, why don't we just come to the new ramen shop and have my treat? Then you guys tell me your stories, alright?" He wrapped each of his arms around Kai's or Kazu's neck and pulled them along as he freely roamed forwards. 


_______________________


Behind the big man, a sea of shinobies in indentical uniforms stood in rows, with some additional staying hidden on the tree branches, ready for sneak attacks. They all wore masks, with the same design and color, black plain background and some bloodred patterns curved and bent everywhere. 

All stayed in unity and yet the same pose. No words were spoken. No muscles were moved. All stared forward to the dilapidated village of the despondent. Soon, such force would crush the poor innocent fugitives into nothing, cut them into little shred for explicit defiance to the will of their supposed God...


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2008)

Dante had forgotten just how good her kiss felt. For a moment he was in heaven, quickly followed by the hell of an angry woman kicking him

"Hey! stop kicking me you crazy woman!" Dante said laughing as he hugged her back, "I missed you too hon. Lots. I wouldn't have wanted to come back had it not been for you." Dante said softly.

He turned to see Kiya "Hey Kiya! thanks for the pizza earlier." inadvertantly landing Kiya in the shit. The he added, "can someone get me some underwear please!"
"


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 7, 2008)

Ryu nodded and made a hand signs and jumped down and hit the ground with his hand and summoned Crystal and said, "Summoning Jutsu." Crystal appered and Ryu looked at her and smiled and said, "Nice to see you again. Assist Ichijin in any way he asks or you can ok?"
"Pfft... as you wish..."

Ryu nodded and turned around and said, "Hope to see you guys again in the future." he jumped back into the tree and headed back to Rain and the other Shonbi.

"What rank is Rain?"
"Rank?"Marxon asked and looked at his hand and said, "His rank... Hmm..."
"What is it?"
"Nothing, he's an S-Rank Jouni from the Hidden mist village, he uses water and wind element chakras and has knowledge of how to use the resengan as you witnessed but he still hasn't mastered it."Marxon mummbled.
"S-Rank eh? I presume he's beyond the normal jouni from that village then."


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2008)

Kenshin took a swift glance at Ashe and almost could smirk..death..it didnt really seem that bad. "Ashe..never give up, never surrender. If my death is required to prove something to these people then so be it" Kenshin stated. "If anything, if you dont want to fight then you go, you lead them out but Im a warrior..thats how I am" Kenshin added on as he proceeded to go on, ready to confront the army. Gouzu and Miezu looked at each other and grinned slightly before following Kenshin. 

Looking at the ammount of enemy warriors before them was like watching the enemy Jounin appear back at the battle..that legendary battle to re-take the village. He remembered the fear, it would haunt him but then he remembered how Otawa and his men arrived and how Sasuke and Kameda managed to fight their way through in order to get to the Hokage building on the other side. 

Thats what they needed..reinforcements, just when things look bad. If their battle was big enough, they could get their allies to somehow find them through noise or due to the ammount of charka being used..Kenshin closed his eyes for a moment to reflect on his life but soon enough, they opened, his Sharingan activated..his eyes staring into the very man who fancied himself a God..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 7, 2008)

Shark was still laughing on teh floor as he looked at the two. Ah vergil last time i saw you was when you beat the shit out of me in orison when it was my last day!" He started to get up "I think all your old cloths are still in your tent want me to go get them?" He smirked and then glanced at kiya. "Yello haven't seen you or this piece of shit infront of me in a while!" He smirked as he nodded toward Vergil. He then walked over to kiya "Watcha you writing?" He said as he tried to see the paper.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ashe chuckles some and smirks "If you think im going to miss out on a chance on a suiside mission your wrong..". The grin wiped out as she catches up to him. "I have a knack for those kind of fights you know.." she says then looks back to the people some. "But if you die.... I'll never let you live it down" a tiny grin crossed her face. Ashe puts her hand yet again on the top of her fan and watches the army, almost smirking.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2008)

"Pizza?  Earlier?  Kiya?"  *Tora* asks dumbfounded as she pulls away looking at Kiya.

*Kiya's* eyes widen.  "Oh god...*Dante* I am going to kill you again..."  she says stepping away from the tree slightly.  "O-oh...it's nothing..."  she says to *Shark* shoving the paper in her pouch absently.  "It's not what you think Tora..."  Kiya says clearly flustered.  "Okay, it is kind of what you think..."  she adds as Tora stands.  "but...not the way you think it..."  Kiya speaks quickly panic setting in.

"You knew he was alive?  How long?"  Tora asks anger in her voice as she almost forgets about Dante.  

"It...I mean he...during the battle..."  Kiya says groaning though trying to hold her ground.

"What the hell?!!"  Tora yells pushing up the sleeves to her sweetshirt.  

"Hewentintoacoma. Ididn'tknowifhewouldsurvive!  Now...Tora...think about...the baby..."  Kiya says quickly then changes to clearly as she puts her hands up and backs away as her friend stalks her.

"You think about the baby!"  Tora yells charging Kiya with her lightning quick speed.  

Kiya knew she couldn't out run her so she settled for dodging.  "Tora I'm sorry I really am.  I was coming to find you.  To tell you..."  she says barely dodging the punches her friend threw.  

After several minutes Kiya finally got hit, HARD.  She went flying back slamming into a tree.  As she tried to catch her breath she staggered to her feet.  "F-feel b-bet-ter?"  she asking coughing and wheezing.  "D-damn y-you h-have g-got-ten s-strong..." she adds rubbing her chest and the back of her head.

"Yes I do."  Tora says with a smirk heading back to Dante.  She smiles at him as she kneels.  "I am going to have them take you where ever you want to go.  In fact..."  she says signalling to one of the guards.  "Find me someone to be with him at all times.  They will obey him.  He has as almost as much say as I do.  Oh and he now stays in my tent."  Tora says to the guards.

"Hai Commander!"  he says running off.

She then looks back to Dante.  "As much as I want to stay with you love, I have a mission.  I will be back as soon as I can..."  she adds sadness in her voice at leaving him just moments after finding him again.  Tora kisses him gently as she helps him stand.  The other guard rushes over grabbing the crutches and helps support Dante as he hands them to him.
___________________________________

The four shinobi walk into the village and glance at there new aquired possesion.  "We will take you to someone in command."  the leader says to the boy as they head deep into the village.  As they near the mess tent they pause.  "You can go in there and eat while we find someone to deal with you."  he says with a glare to *Shinge* as they continue walking leaving him to get some food.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 7, 2008)

"Yes." Shinge said, then he walked into the Mess Tent. He got a plate, got one piece of food, then sat down on a bench. He just sat there for a while, staring at his food. He was hungry, but didn't feel like eating. He went outside of the tent, and waited at the entrance. He practiced his hand signs, even though he basically had them down, he did it to keep himself occupied.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 7, 2008)

"Uh Tora now we need to find a tracker remeber..." he then looked at kiya. "You ok?" he then turned back to Tora 'Do you still want kiya as are tracker commander...?" He asked wondering what his anwser woud be. as he waited her answer he walked oevr to kiya and held out his hand. "damn she is strong isnt she?" he said looking back at tora again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kumori* sticks her tounge out at Irakiri, *"How do YOU know I'm not just saving my eye sight?"* she shoots back.
-------------------------
*Inka* looks at her, "One, how did you get here without ANY footsteps, and two, I might or might not." she says lifting her hands in a shrug, "It all depends, shinobi or not...?" she adds with a small glare, as the last of the metal drips off.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 8, 2008)

_~Hikaru's dream...~_

A punch flew past Hikaru's head, swung by Yami. Hikaru grabbed his arm, pulling Yami down into his knee. A bit more light shone through. Hikaru ducked down, hearing Awai approaching. Just as Yami got up, he was met with a kick from Awai, which Hikaru dodged. A bit more light. "Too easy..." Hikaru chuckled. His cheer faded as a hard pain hit his stomach, a quick, hard knee from Yami.

"I'll show you easy, bastard!" Yami yelled at Hikaru as he slumped to the ground from Yami's hard knee. Yami's foot then went to the side of Hikaru's head, crushing him between the ground and his foot.

"Damn it!" Hikaru yelled, unable to move his head at all. He quickly used two fingers to jab Yami in a pressure point behind the knee, making him remove his foot from Hikaru's head, bringing Yami down to one knee. Hikaru worked his way back up to his feet. Before he even had time to catch his breath, he was blocking a barrage from Awai. A kick from the left, a punch from the right, kick toward the head, punch for the chest. A shot here, blocked. A shot there, blocked.

"You can't keep this up forever!" Awai said, continuing the seemingly never-ending barrage. Hikaru's blocks became worse and worse until finally, a kick toward the head, knocked away Hikaru's arm. The opening was made. Punch after kick hit Hikaru. Awai was powerful. After one final kick to the stomach, Hikaru was sent flying back.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 8, 2008)

Kai and Kazu both immediately grin and say, "Yes Sensei, but beware you will be paying," They both get ready to go and follow Otawa, Kazu picks up Executioner and Kai dusts himself.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 8, 2008)

Genzaki confusedly looked between his people inside and the lusty predators outside. The villagers stared at him with desperate implicit begging. They simply couldn't gather enough strength to move. Fear froze. 

"Look people. What should be said they've already said. I don't think I any longer know what kind of people you are, but I'm tired of living in fear." He hastily sneered and stomped out of the house. 

Despite the fact that someone at Genzaki's combat capacity would add almost nothing to the situation, and that the terror of his total annihilation challengingly awaited and would only precipitate itself if he chose this path, leaving a companion, even in a loose meaning, would be an atrophy. Being a coward for all that long time had been more than enough. Death was sure to come, but it would be a honorable and indeed enjoyable deed. 

"Guys! Wait!" Genzaki caught up with them and started to pant slightly. He stretched his arms and legs then turned to the group. "At least I invited you to this fight. Don't expect to grab it all by yourselves."   


A moment of levity came and immediately weaned off. Kajin was in the grip of the hostile army, and that started to worry Genzaki. He might die, but she couldn't, at least for him. 




The number of enemies was enough to infuse the forest, and on top of them all, there was a gigantic throne, gold-made and mobile, carried by hundred of shinobies in uniform. There was a thin curtain surrounding the throne, yet so thin that the dazzling light from the two spot that would supposedly be the God's eyes could penetrate it glaring at Kenshin. 

Standing beside the seat of the throne was Sansato, the man in silver suit with the frightening ninja art. He would at best choose somewhere to make his position look more balanced. Due to the lack of symmetry, it seemed that there was someone else missing.  

"Tremble! Inferior beings!" Sansato raised an arm, acting as messenger of the God. "You are to suffer the ultimate punishment, for the defiance against the will of the God." Sansato started to mumble some unclear, meaningless words, so followed the soldiers in black-red masks. Those mumblings got louder and louder, to an extent of audibility, and beyond. 

Now the earth trembled, the sky roared, clouds gathered, and thunders pierced the air. Genzaki vacillated his look between Kajin and the figures up high, waiting for the Uchiha for a sound plan.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 8, 2008)

"Well..this looks..promising?" Gouzu asked, turning towards Kenshin. Despite being older and more expirenced, he was looking up to the young man who stayed just slightly ahead of everybody else. 

"Oi, you know, why dont we have that little throne come crashing down on those little people" Miezu grinned, but in a way..he was serious. It would make their enemies look like fools but that would be rather difficult with the enemies that were bound to cover the "god"

"Keep focused..were gonna have to open this battle quickly and keep the momentum on our side. Were gonna attack them first and keep that momentum..let them know fear. Before we go..I just want to say that its an honor to fight alongside all of you.." Kenshin stated, mimicing words his brother and father had stated before. Still his face remained rather hidden, his eyes still focused on the eyes that stared back at him. 

"Oi, ya know Genzaki, if there's anything else you want to say like anything important..now is the time" Miezu added, just about ready as he glanced back at Genzaki.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ashe closed her eyes a bit and looks away some. "If any of you die I will kill myself, go to hell with you and beat the crap out of you..." a tiny smirk still stayed on her face. Ashe feels her tattoo some. "Manda might like this..." she said some and thinks out loud. "This is going to be an interesting turn out...." she said a bit worrried, but the smirk still held. Ashe whips out her fan and puts the top on the ground and leans on it some, watching the army and the throne.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 8, 2008)

Ryu arrived back and they started to continued to advance towards the outskirts of the forest. Rain said, "You use Katana's right Ryu?"
Ryu looked at him and said respectfuly, "Er... Yes sir."
"Umm wait a second."Rain said and took out a deck of cards and Ryu watched him and said, "You'll hit a tree if you lose your conceration."
"Dont worry we will stop soon."Rain stated.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 8, 2008)

Genzaki kept glaring at the man who was holding Kajin and clenching his fist. "If there is anything worth saying at this moment..." He slowly turned to Meizu. "It will be a thank you." 

Genzaki turned back and took several steps towards Kajin. He nodded to himself and his first-ever battle courage. His gratitude towards those Uchiha would never be enough. What they had done was more than just an aid. They brought him an epiphany. Their words had forged his nerved. More than ever, he had realized the worth of himself- the worth of an incapable fighter. He had understood that even strength would do no good once faith wasn't built up. He had understood the reason why these people were so strong while his were symmetrically weak. Now at the verge of total annihilation, there was nothing left to regret. What he had done was at his best, and at this moment, acting like a reckless fool against thousands of enemy shinobies would ironically be the best thing he would ever want to do. Enough time was spent being a coward. Now and it was high time things finished.  


"Release her." Genzaki glared at the shinobi in front of him. 



Now that the first challenge was directly spoken out, the religious tantra was cut. Every single shinobi looked up and stared soullessly forwards in an intimidating fashion. The dazzling God's eyes closed itself, shutting the piercing light that once shone into Kenshin's. 

The sky screamed in agony, auguring a ferocious armageddon that would hardly come to an possible end.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 8, 2008)

"Gouzu and Miezu, just like we intended.." Kenshin said simply. Gouzu and Miezu nodded as they stepped forward, handsigns forming quickly. They were going to open up the battle quickly and put the momentum on their side. They wanted to show them true strength..no fear..no mercy..for honor, thats how it is. However with Kanji in the way, they had to be cautious..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 8, 2008)

Another thunder.

The army front lines engaged. Still the dead silence. The massive number, enough to swallow the sky, rushed forward with absolutely no sounds. Masks hid every emotion, if there really was some emotion.

A blind attack, a blind rush. Sansato smirked as he stood cross-armed next to the throne. He would be gleeful to see how a handful of shinobies, however elite they could be, deal with such a massive amount of predators in religious rage. 

The feel startled Genzaki. He was standing several yards from Gouzu, yet the intangible feel of the unsound movement was daunting. He immediately turned around to watch the engage, and turned back to Kajin with a wink. 

Genzaki closed his eyes and focused. This was a good chance to break the little girl out of the grip. His hands started to disappeared, and so came his body. Legs, torso, then head. In a minute, there was no more a visible Genzaki.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ashe looks ahead and opens it, watching the brothers. She had her faith in them. They were pretty powerful. "Do we have a battle plan Kenshin??" she asks as she turns her attention to him. Her fan stays open and at the corner of her eye she was watching the battle and the brothers. This battle could mean certain death, but they would die of honor if any of them died. Ashe's smirk still stayed....but a little uneasynss showed in her expression


----------



## Caedus (Nov 8, 2008)

"Just unleash a BIG fire!" Kenshin ordered. "Miezu now!" Kenshin then added, his Sharingan Eyes widening, this opportunity presented itself right now. It was smacking him in the face. Miezu grinned, as he finally completed the handsigns and then slammed his hands into the ground.

"Earth Style, mud river jutsu..!" The shinobi smashed his hands on too the ground where suddenly the ground before the Uchiha's were reduced to mud as the mud river flew down towards the enemy army, sending shinobi tumbling from the thick, heavy mind.

"Now!" Kenshin, quickly forming hand signs along with Gouzu as they both unleashed the signature clan katon justu, the gigantic fireballs sweeping just above the ground, flying towards the enemy army while starting to create a sea of flames in front of them, the earth river being ignited..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 9, 2008)

Engulfed. The flow of lava swallowed all in its way. The rage-blinded shinobies, however, had no intention to acknowledge the danger in front of them and still mindlessly rushed forwards. Row by row they were devoured inside the unforgiving heat of the crimson sea. 

Right then, to the big man's surprise, Genzaki took his advantage. The kunai flew straight and pierced into the hand of the inattentive hostage holder, forcing him to let out a cry in agony and give away the possession over the little girl. Genzaki exhaled, his form returned to normal. He grabbed Kajin and like a squirrel rushed back to where Kenshin and his fellows stood. 

It sounded like a good job creating a firewall, what was left visible under the raging heat was the dried corpses of the blind masked shinobies. The village was in a moment safe. Yet no one would truly know about what this army was capable of doing, therefore, the best option available was to maintain the defense and increase the watch-out. 

Genzaki looked up and saw Sansato smirking from afar. The man who killed his beloved father and the morale builder of the entire clan. With his loss, the Kuzuka had been brought into miserable state. 

Sansato still crossed his arms. From under the river of flame, limbs started to thrusted up. Burnt, heavily mutilated bodies started to rise, fall under the strong current of the crimson flow, and rise again. Step by step, they headed forward, trying to reach the attackers. Inside their empty mind, there was no thought. Indeed, it was instinct... or even more: dead corpses didn't have instinct. This was something far more frightening. 

"Jeez. Kajin, run back to the house!" Genzaki shouted. There was no time to think about the reason why those bodies still managed to move. The apparently only solution was to dismember them into pieces. "Ashe?" Genzaki turned to the only girl in the Uchiha group. "Can you cut them up?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ashe nods "Yea.." and then jumps beside Kenshin. Ashe whips out her fan and blues a huge gust toward the decomposed bodies. The gust slashed tree's and a few rocks as it headed toward the bodies. She used Greater Cutting Whrilwind on them. The wind had also picked up some of the fire, which made her move more effective. Ashe looks ahead, to see if she had done some damage upon the bodies.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 9, 2008)

"Ok let's stop here... we can get outside the forest tommorow."Rain said landing in an encloser. "Arn't we alittle in the open sensai? I mean with all the fighting thats happend recently we might end up in one are selfs."
"I dout it we have nothing to fight for so their would no perpose to anyone fighting us and I dout they will target Ryu again so soon after me beating that Shinobi."
Ryu just listened keeping silent.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 9, 2008)

"Dont let out Gouzu, keep firing!" Gouzu knew exactly what to do. He could almost hear Kenshin's words in his mind as the determined look on the young Uchiha's face told him that expression. The two Uchiha continued to unleash the signature clan fireball jutsu, trying to use more charka in their attempt to make the flames stronger. Miezu just eyed the situation..things were in their favor at the moment..


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2008)

dante had managed to get up and was happy that tora had become such a fine woman. he looked at his kid and wondered what he or she would be like.

he knew he should go to the hospital but he was determined to do something. he hugged tora goodbye and told her to take care

"make sure you eat lots, I want our kid to be the strongest nin ever!"

he turned to the hokages office and limped in. he wasn't too surprised to see it was otawa.

"hokage sama, so you're the new old fart round here huh?" he said pulling up a seat and sitting down with a thud. "it'll take me a little while to get better but ill be back on the roster real soon."

he looked at the mound of paperwork. 

"vergil could never be hokage, hed just destroy the paperwork." dante mused. "so, what can dante do for you?!" he said pointing at the hokage suddenly


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 9, 2008)

Yoru sighed as she realized her acting was far from perfect. She decided it was best to reply to the shinobi's second statement, but not the first. Trying to keep up her innocent facade, she said *"Im not a shinobi. Im a normal girl from the Water Country. I heard Konoha was being rebuilt, and now Im curious...so I wanted to come see for myself, maybe help out."* _'I hope half-truths are enough to keep these two from being suspicious...'_


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 10, 2008)

The tremendous cutting force of the wind, flavored by the intense heat of the Uchiha flames effortlessly severed the trudging corpses, perfectly immobilized them. What were left were quickly dealt with, being turned to ashes by the unbearable temperature of the crimson fire.  

Genzaki half covered his face. Even though it was not to him that the flame directed, the boiling pressure was immeasurable. Tiny sparkles chaotically traveled in the turbulence, some even managed to fly back and burn tiny spots on his face. 

As Genzaki fully turned around to avoid being burnt, he noticed Kajin, having been standing for the whole duration. Her eyes hidden, persistently staring forwards. 

"What the hell are you doing? Didn't I tell you to get inside? Go! Now!" Genzaki shouted. Yet the little girl stayed unmoving. Genzaki tried to widen his eyes despite the disturbing sparkles continually flew toward him. The wind was coming against their direction. Had it not for the steady mud river that forcefully carried the heat, the flame could very well auto-countered and damaged them in just moments. 

_Huh?_ The young man frowned. Kajin's body was indeed shaking. For the whole time. Genzaki had been unable to keep an eye on her, thus couldn't notice how frightened she was. Frightened to the extent of self-immobilization. 

The young man turned around again. The Uchiha were doing their best to hold back the increasing waves of the blind-minded corpses. Nonetheless, with the winds changing direction and the dreadful formations autonomously and stably moved forward, even the lava flow was driven back. 

Genzaki realized he was in a predicament. He didn't expect this battle would end that soon, and at the same time, he had to get his little sister into safety. Little did he know that in such a moment of mental quandary, a conscious shinobi stealthily got in behind the trembling little girl, and had once again got a grab of her before Genzaki managed to turned back. 

The young man became distraught. Now the group was forced. At both the front and the back of them, there were enemies. Genzaki started to shakily step forwards, this time, it was his onus to deal with the back. 


______________________________


"Rest until you get well, then join the reconstruction." The Hokage coldly stated as he casually strolled to the window and took a look outside. _He made it sound like I wouldn't._ He briefly turned to the loads of paperwork and shook his head. 

Having got near the window, the Hokage heard some uh-ah sounds like a beating down at the first floor. He let out a uninterested sigh and returned to the table. "You know, perhaps you can be recruited as a freshman guard. I need to replace those idiots with someone of use." 

The door crack open, and a foot set in. "I don't know what the hell is wrong with you Hokie, but damn just moments ago you sent me out, and when I'm back your pretty fucking guards didn't let me through." Seta lifelessly walked toward the table and tossed some kind of rolled and tied paper.     

The Hokage observed Seta closely and looked at the paper. "Sorry. Thanks. You can go."     

Seta didn't say a word as he started to head out. He turned to Dante and clicked a finger. "Hey, limpy scum. Want a treat?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 10, 2008)

Ryu sat at the edge of the encloser taking refuge from the slight drizle of rain coming from an overhead black cloud, he kept away from the group looking at he linage's hilt and the broken blade and thought, _Katana's are the strongest type of sword and he still broke it easily with one Katana, he couldn't of broke both without hurting himself and what the hell is an Arch technique?_

Rain set up the deck of cards into five rows and looked at them, they where all upside down and had excatly the same backs. "Using fate cards again? I dont even think they work Sensai."His apprentice said looking at him Rain sighed and said, "They do give some sight into the future on the person you ask them about..."
"So if I asked why you hate Hokage, I would get a anwsure."
"No, they only tell something to do with the future from what I can tell from so far they've been right 40% of the time."Rain stated rafer trusting of them.
"But it's only 40% thats a 60% chance of it failing, so what if it gives you a wrong idea?"
"Then your unlucky but it only really gives you a hint so it's not a bad thing if it fails... At least not as bad as thinking you know the future from a few cards."
"Umm ok Sensai."
Rain nodded and ran his hand along the fie rows and thought, _If this turns out bad then I hope it's part of that 60%._

Eventully he flipped six of the cards and he looked at them and thought, _Thats abit random set of cards... Choice, sword, time, Death, life and Elemental Star._ He flipped another card that was blank and thought, _The other cards are all blank so it must of worked._
"Never seen you pull that set out Sensai, does it actully mean anything?"
"I'm not really that sure, probly just me I have alot of questions I need anwsure so it might be that."
"What about the 7th card?"
"7th?"Rain said and looked back down at the deck noticing a 7th card that had a picture on it. _Guardian eh?_ Rain sighed and said hastefuly, "Maybe they are right after all c'mon we had enough rest we need to get moving."
He nodded as Rain called Ryu and they started back on the trail, Rain seeming to rush and be uneasy. _Why did that Guardian card apper, things just get wierder by the day with this kid, I'm surprised that if the Leaf village knew of it they wouldn't of at least used a more powerful sealing technique.... Maybe someone did it in secert but whatever the case he could be more trouble then he's worth... then again he could be very valueable shonbi eventully, if death doesn't mean he dies._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 10, 2008)

*Inka* flicks her fingers in irritation, "And the answer to the other question?  I won't answer your question until you answer ALL of mine." she says glaring sharply.  She looks the woman up and down, "You seem a bit scrufty to be a 'normal girl', in fact...Answer me this...What is Chakra?" She says thinking, _'I have this strange feeling...that she is a kunoichi...'_


----------



## Caedus (Nov 10, 2008)

Kenshin took a swift glance towards Genzaki, something was going on but he couldnt loss focus. "Ashe, fire again!" Kenshin ordered, once more trying to decimate the army that was still approaching despite all they were giving them. The Uchiha had to say firm..they were steadliy losing charka and if this went into taijutsu..things coukd get difficult as this God of theirs should prove powerful. They needed..they needed reinforcements to help turn the tide..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 10, 2008)

_~Hikaru's dream~_

After a long fight, there stood one person, Hikaru. The sun was clear through the clouds, an equal balance between the two. An equal balance between light and dark. The world around Hikaru faded away as he awakened.
----
Hikaru coughed a bit as he awoke. His eyes opened a bit, the world around him coming into view. The seal on the dark chakra dissolved. Although he didn't know how to use them, he was able to use the dark and light chakras. He looked around. "Tereya-chan?" He said weakly.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 10, 2008)

"Sensai why are we rushing back to the Village? Whats going on?"The apprentice asked. Rain looked at him and said, "He maybe Scythe or of the same blood." Ryu listened and the apprentice looked at him and asked, "Scythe... Like hell, he's long gone and that wasn't his real name was it?"
Ryu asked, "Wait whats going on?"
"Yes but what happend to him or his blood line isn't known, acording to the scrolls his disappered quite a long time ago I'm not allowed to give anyone below the rank of A any information other than that is known by most of are village ninja."
Ryu growled and said, "Who the hell is Scythe?"
Rain looked at him and said, "He's an ex-member of my order and abit of a legend at the same time, some Ninja in the past have achieve imortality through various means. Scythe is like a code-name like mine is Rain, main reason being his weapon of choice was a Scythe."
Ryu looked confused and said, "That makes no sence well the immortality part..."
"He was apperntly immortal in the sence he could live for an extermly long period of time, however thats just a speculation he never was proven to be immortal it's jus a myth on his part. However he has been the most powerful member of my order and if you part of his blood-line or as I think a reincarnation of him you might be able to actully defeat the fiend if it is reincarnated but I cant be sure." He looked up and said, "He was also the orginal creater of the specialist class of techniques named Arch, it's pritty rare to see someone even use it but it's a pritty simple princeple. The user is able to limit his or her chakra flows into techniques to make them more powerful and last less longer or area of effect, it can also be used to increase the lenght of time it's can be used at the cost of power."
_Thats Arch techniques? If Marxon used that when he struck my blades with his Chakra blade jutsu and he used larger ammounts of chakra to increase it's stranght then taht would explain how he destroyed it..._ "Is their anyone who can teach me to use such a technique, Rain?"
Rain looked at him once more and looked back infront of him and said, "Thats the problem, Arch techniques cant be taught like other techniques like Sage. Arch is something you can only learn through experiance and constant self training and pratice at controling your own chakra in terms of hardness it's not as advance as Sage but it's still hard to master. Scythe is the only one who truely mastered it..."
Ryu nodded and said, "Then at least give me guidance on how to do it..."
"I cant... I know someone who can though but forget this subject it might turn out to just be part of the 60% but I have to be certain it's important to my order."

Marxon looked up and said, "Their getting closer to teaching Ryu about are familys true past, and my master getting impatient... we must act soon or lose Ryu to us forever."
"Scythe is just a myth to being immortal, and he cant be as strong as he was meant to it's just unreal..."
Marxon gave a slight grin and said, "A myth eh? It's true he was an immortal and was extermly strong but he gave up his life and immortality to seal an powerful fiend... My family reincarnted him as a child. We reincarnated him his menorys, experiance, powers into the child that was meant to be his reincarnation and we sealed them away. However, before Scythe died from the Jutsu he stated that the Chakra of the fiend remained half in his body and that of sword... The sword is the sword I now wield, the cursed blade. Over time it gave me the stranght of the fiend that once weilded it as his weapon and all I need now is my little brother and bring about the end of this perfetic world, so this is the beginning of the end..."
"We will attack the hidden mist soon then I take it?"
"Yes..."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ashe nodded and in the next instant she sent another powerful blast of searing wind. Ashe growls as she see's the people surround them. "Kenshin!!" she warns,and glares with her Sharingan some more. The fire once more mixes in with the fire and sends fire spiraling around the enemy forces, but at the same some, sending some heat to them. Ashe readies her fan if need be and grips her fan hard "Hm...a tornado, or a storm could do some damage.." she mutters then looks to Kenshin, about what to do on the surrounding forces. Ashe saw the girl get abducted and saw her brother try to go after her.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 10, 2008)

Slightly offended by the younger kunoichi's irritation, Yoru folded her arms across her chest. *"Scrufty? Excuse me for being more concerned with living than my appearance."* She bit her lip and cursed inwardly, hoping she didnt completely blow her cover. Deciding to go with half-truths again to try to get herself out of whatever mess she'd put herself in, Yoru continued, *"My mother was a juunin. She did teach me some things for self-defense. I heard the sounds of fighting and I didnt want to get involved. Trust me, the last thing I want is a fight."* She paused here, trying to show that she was sincere about that last part. *"And chakra? Its a combination of mental, spiritual, and physical energy. My mother taught me that too, for the record."*


----------



## dragoncrazy247 (Nov 10, 2008)

ive been continualy advised to join here if its still going and im bored so were do i sighn up do i just make a character and join in or use a previous character and join in?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2008)

*Inka* looks unamused as she sighs, "Well excuse f*cking me..." she says rudely as she looks her up and down, "So...you were trained by a kunoichi...and yet you tell me you are not?  I _admit_ I'm not the brightest of the bunch but, that's pretty lousy..." she says honestly shrugging.  She walks upto the woman, looking her up and down, "D*mn...great body, perfect woman..." she says smirking.

(OOC: Artful- Sorry...couldn't resist the Yuri joke...
Dragon-  Link removed  that's the Sign-up thread...post a character in there...and the GM's will get to you as soon as possible...)


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 11, 2008)

dragoncrazy247 said:


> ive been continualy advised to join here if its still going and im bored so were do i sighn up do i just make a character and join in or use a previous character and join in?



((The OCC fourm in the OCC lodge and try and put OCC or in brackets when posting outside the roleplay here...))

"But I really not allowed to go into any more detail, especlialy with the immortality stuff, it's hard to explain anyway or at least the rumours of how you live forever or at least an a extended period of time."
"I thought immortal meant you couldn't be killed ethire?"Ryu asked and Rain shook his head and said, "Thats just something people think all it means is you'll live forever but just being remembered like your past Hokages can be classed as Immortality, if your immortal you can be killed if you was immortal and Invalneable then you'll be hard to kill but I dont think anyone has achieve completely unbeatable anyway."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 11, 2008)

"A tracker nin?  What's going on?"  *Kiya* asked a bit confused to *Shark* as *Tora *walked up.

"We received a message from the squad that left to check out that land.  There has been attacks and the Uchiha in the group are missing."  Tora says to Kiya with a sigh as she hands her the note.  

"Okay.  So who is going?"  Kiya asked them as she finishes reading and hands it back to Tora.

"Just the three of us for the moment."  Tora says with a sigh as she places her hands on her stomach.

"The three of us?"  Kiya says a bit confused then glances at Tora's stomach.  "On who's orders?!" she says anger creeping into her voice.

"Hokage-sempai..." Tora says quietly, confused herself.  "It's his orders.  We don't question the Hokage..."

"Otawa?!" She says confused slightly then she shakes her head slightly "Bullshit!"  Kiya says her anger flared completely.  "That isn't going to happen!  Shark go find someone else while I deal with the Hokage.  Stay here!"  Kiya says to Tora sharply as she walks into the Hokages office.

The guards flinched back some as she walked by them.  They looked at each other with wide eyes but both decide not to say a word to the Kunoichi.  As she storms up the stairs she sees *Seta*.  Taking out the piece of paper she was writing on earlier she thrusts it into his chest.  "Find these *Genin*.  Take them into the old Konoha and see if there is anything salvageable."  Kiya says begining to move past him.  She sees him open his mouth she speaks before he can.  "Just do what I said!"  she states then adds with a glare.  "Do not complain.  If you want the order to come from the commander then go talk to her.  She is just outside."  Kiya says with almost a growl as she continues on past him leaving him speachless.

As she reaches the Hokage's office door just a few feet away she slams it open without a word of warning.  "Limpy scum?  What the hell is your problem?!  Calling one of your strongest shinobi something like that!" Kiya all but yells at the man that she had always greatly respected.  She glances at *Dante* her eyes narrowing.  "You were just going to let her go into a dangerous situation?"  she spits at him then turns her attention back to the *Hokage*.  "How could you send a pregnant Kunoichi into a dangerous situation like that?  Especially when our forces are depleted as it is!"  she snaps at him with a glare then stands her fists clenched awaiting his answers.
_______________________________________________

"*Hikaru*-kun!"  *Tereya *says quietly with relief to see he was awake.  "I am s-so glad you are okay..."

Before anything else can be said* Ichijin* speaks up.  "We can't remain here waiting.  We are sitting ducks."  he looks around at the small group.  "Any ideas?"

"I-I was g-given a s-small summons.  I-it might h-help us l-locate them..."  Tereya says quietly.

Ichijin looks at her skeptically then asks.  "If you had this summons why didn't you use it before?"

"I-I d-didn-n't th-think a-about-t it.  I-I hav-ve never-r actually u-used-d it bef-fore..."  Tereya stutters worse then usual having irritated the shinobi in front of her.

His eyes narrow but he decides to keep his mouth shut for the moment.  "Please see what you can do..."  Ichijin says almost through his teeth.

"H-hai..." Tereya says quickly cutting her thumb then flying through the handseals.  In a puff of smoke a small ferret appears before her.  Kneeling down she looks at the ferret.  "I need you to find some friends of mine..."  she says so quietly once again her stutter dissappears.  Tereya pulls out one of Ashe's hairties that she had borrowed and looks to the ferret.  "We need to find her quickly."  

The white ferret takes it sniffing it all over then sets it down for Tereya to pick up.  It sniffs the air then the ground a little and takes off in a blur though stopping quickly it looks back waiting.

Ichijin walks to Hikaru with his hand out. "If you are still weak I can carry you but we have to go."  He says looking at the shinobi as the others get ready to move out.
_____________________________________

"So now it is finished.  Do you think this is a good idea?"  The red headed shinobi says to his companion.

"No better way to learn about team work." one of the others said.  

They all nod in agreement as one of them pulls out a paper with names on it.  "I got this a little earlier today.  It is an updated list of the *genin*."

"Damn!  I almost forgot.  We picked a kid up on the way here.  Better add him on there."  he says giving the name.  

"Hai.  Well let's split up and grab them and bringing them to there new home."  another said looking around the makeshift barracks.  They all looked down at the paper and selecting a name they left.  The paper drifted to floor and if you looked at it it would read.

_*Irakiri
Kumori
Haki
Keji
Myou
Jiro
Ayume
Imatsu
Shinge*_


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 11, 2008)

"Eh right!" Shark said running out the door looking left and right for someone to take in Tora's place. "Damn it!" He yelled looking down teh street seeing no one he knew just alot of chunins and villagers. He then ran back inside teh building. "Shit if i don't find some one kiya well kill me she is tough when she is mad!" He ran back into teh streets checking again. "Damn!" He yelled a little kid looked at Shark and then his mother came a scooped him away. "eh!" Shark ran back inside as he saw seta come down. "Seta i need someone in place for Tora and you.." Then seta told shark what kiya said to him. "Damn it!" Shark started trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 11, 2008)

*Kajin* let out only a barely audible scream as two strong arms came around from behind her.  She didn't see the man sneak up Kajin had been to mesmerized by the battle in front of her.  Her small frame was lifted off the ground as she turned pleading eyes to her brother.  Kajin shook her head as much as she could in her pinned position as her heart raced as the panic took over.  "Why didn't I listen to him..."  Kajin thought as she waited for her death.


----------



## A Common Hero (Nov 11, 2008)

Ken smiles in his sadistic way as he grabs hold of Kajin.

"The others are busy, so I suppose you'll have to do.  Because after all, I can't simply stand around forever.  The big bad boss man might yell at me," he laughs.

He grips her arm tightly with sharp claws, cutting into the skin, and slowly digging into it further as he pulls her away from the others, laughing all the while.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 12, 2008)

Genzaki almost lost his control, yet the instinctive sense of self protection held his feet back. Before him was not another random walking corpse, and he knew rushing forwards would result in nothing less than certain death and total futility combined. He gritted his teeth as the man started to torture Kajin, but if what he really could think of was a pointless charge, then he would rather stay back and act wisely.

"I didn't know glorious Kuroto was such a coward." Genzaki looked down at the ground and smirked. "Can't even try to face someone me, and use my sister as hostage? I thought you are some far more honorable general." Genzaki shook his head, hoping to distract the sadistic man enough to take his little sister away when the chance came. 


Bony arms burst up from nowhere under the ground out of the blue, right at the place where the Uchiha were trying their best to hold off the unending waves. They randomly swung around to find some tangible objects, and as they could feel the Uchiha's feet, they instantly attached and held them tight, trying to immobilize them, pulling them hard under, although no direction was specified.   


_____________________


"As if I knew that." The Hokage coldly stated and stared straight into Kiya's eyes. "If she has yet to depart, I will give the waiver." His eyes showed no emotions as he silently stood up and walked past Kiya. "Now if you excuse, I have no time for this petty things. Hate me if you want, but really there are things that matter to me more than this." He walked out of the room, no feeling for the stony words that had just come out of his mouth. 

"And by the way." He gestured his head toward Dante. "Whether he is that prominent or not, I didn't call him a scum. The guy you've just run into did, and I have no idea our voices are that much alike." Having finished what had to be spoken, the Hokage, or at least someone in his shape, silently stepped out and shut the door.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2008)

*Dante *listened as the Hokage said what he had to and he was relieved that *Tora* was given the waiver. It saved him having to do something stupid. Dante wiped the spit from his face and stood up towering over Kiya. He said in an angry voice, the dark angry voice that *Kiya *hadn't heard for an age

"I didn't like it any more than you do." He gestured to the Hokage, "In case you've forgotten, we're an army and he's the guy on top. Right now, I have no power, no rank and just standing is sapping my strength. If times are that bad that he sees fit to send Tora out, then that's what's got to happen."

He looked at *Otawa *as he left, something wasn't sitting well with him but without even the basic byakugan he couldn't investigate. His legs gave way and he fell into Kiya.

"Dude.... I need you to take me somewhere where I can get better...fast!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ashe growls "DAMN YOU!!!" Suddenly chakra went into her fist and she punched in the middle. Suddenly ground started ot crack and break tearing apart(if thats okay). Ashe seemed a bit...mad. Ashe Dust and rocks flew and some unlucky people were close enough to get jumbled by it. "Kenshin.." she growls some and watches what happened next. Ashe's eyes narrows and she keeps her fan in both hands while a constant amount of chakra held in her hand in case the same thing happened..or it needed to be done again.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 12, 2008)

Kenshin, Gouzu, Miezu werent expecting the strikes and in order to free themselves..they had to stop firing. The Uchiha's were quick to draw kunais to try and cut themselves free as they leaped back. The enemy was bound to take advantage of this and while they seemed to stop most of their enemies, their flames and winds werent enough. They needed allied reinforcements.

"Oi, what now?" Miezu asked as the three looked at the hordes while the flames still stayed lit. 

"Think of something fast.." Kenshin simply said as he started to preform his handsigns..so far this was their only hope.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ashe had jumped back with them and was holding her fan securely. "Kenshin..got any smart plans now? I expect more hands...." she says then looks around her, drawing her fan wide and keeping a eye around her. In the mess of the blast the dust finally cleared. She wipes her forehead some and then looks to Kenshin. She seemed okay, for now. Her face had calmed down a bit, less angry.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2008)

Kiya fell with Dante on top of her.  "You big oaf!" she said with a huff.  "Yes you need to get healed faster.  Trust me!  Now get off!"  she groaned trying to wiggle out from under him.  "As much as you fall on me...sometimes I swear you have a thing for me!"  she said giggling then quickly grew serious.  "The Hokage isn't acting right.  I know he knew Tora was pregnant."  she said looking at the door then back at him.  "And things aren't that tight around here.  I just don't get it."  Kiya adds finally wiggling out from under him and standing.  She held out her hand to help him up.
_____________________________________

Ichijin tossed Hikaru on his back and nodded to the little ferret who took off in response.  The group followed quickly behind him coming to a stop only a few minutes later.  Ichijin looked to Tereya as the ferret sat next to a bush chittering.  Tereya crouched down next to it as it disappears under the bush.  

"I-I think-k they went down h-here..." Tereya says push the branches back to show the hole.

"Then so do we..."  Ichijin says moving quickly down the hole.  The ferret remained a few steps ahead with the rest following.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 12, 2008)

Hikaru looked at Ichijin then at Tereya. He felt kind of useless being carried around. He sighed and looked at the surroundings, looking for any people or traps. _Why is it that... I feel the exhaustion from my battle with Awai and Yami? That was just a dream... wasn't it?_ He wondered as his body felt weak. _It... Was a dream.... I think..._


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 12, 2008)

[[Tora - Its okay, lol. I love it anyways. Oh, what will True say...?]]

Yoru blinked as the younger kunoichi became obviously irritated. *"She only taught me basic self defense. The kind of things anyone could do. Would you consider any other woman who can throw a punch a kunoichi?"* Her eyes grew wide as she realized just how close the girl had come, and Yoru stepped back. Then she smirked and said *"Well, what can I say? Nature does a body good. Im not the only example here..."* Yoru looked the other girl up and down, imitating her expressions.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 13, 2008)

*Inka* nods as she replies, "Not nessisarily...I just get a feeling off of you..." then blushes lightly as Yoru made the comment back, "Hm..." she says smirking still at the woman.  "I can show you to the village, just no funny business...What do you think about that Imatsu?" She says looking at the boy she had made friends with.  She stays next to the woman watching her carefully.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 13, 2008)

Yoru sighed, relieved and satisfied. She'd avoided a fight, and had a little fun in the process. It felt like centuries since she'd been able to say that. _'Well, if I can keep up this little charade, Im fine...I just hope there's no fight if this girl can prove herself right.'_ She shrugged and said *"That sounds fair to me, if you would be so kind."* Yoru turned to look at the boy who she assumed was Imatsu, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Trueheartless (Nov 13, 2008)

Imatsu looked from Inka, then to the new girl. He really didn't know what to say, having just entered the village. She just nodded slightly and kept his silence.
~
Ayume (changed the name, Ayume sounds better than Ayuma) walked out of the tent, satisfied with her meal. Kira was on her shoulder purring, also satisfied. "Well what now? We could go work on our jutsu again?" Kira shook her small head at the idea. "You're right, I guess we should just rest for the night (or day :S). I am pretty beat."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ichijin* raced after the ferret.  He activated his Byakugan to make sure their passage was safe and to his surprise they meet nobody along the way.  Even the ones that had been watching them disappeared.  Suddenly the ferret slowed and began to creep along, that was when the battle could be heard.  The crept forward until the fight was visible.  _"At least the *Uchiha* are alive..."_ he thinks to himself as he lets *Hikaru* slide off his back.  "I hope that message arrived to Konoha..."  He says quietly nodding to the others.  "Anyone that can fight.  Let's help our fellow shinobi."  Ichijin adds as he moves forward quickly with *Tereya* on his heels.  The little ferret darts forward and begins biting on the hands reaching from the ground as Tereya pulls her sword and moves behind Ichijin as he stops.  "That guy is here?  Damn it..."  He says as he spots *Ken*.
____________________________________
((OOC:  Sorry to group this up...but I needed to do this and I am getting tired...))

The nine ninja all spot their intended targets at approximatly the same time.  They jump down landing in front of the genin....
-----------------------
"*Irakiri*, Come with me please..." one shinobi said.  "You will be moving into the new genin quarters."
-----------------------
"*Kumori*, Please follow me to your new quarters." a tall shinobi said to the Uchiha.
-----------------------
"You are being relocated for the time being *Haki*.  If you would please follow me..."  a quiet spoken kunoichi said with a smile.
-----------------------
"*Kaji*!  You will now move to new quarters.  I will show you the way." a very formal ninja said to him turning briskly leaving no room for questions.
-----------------------
"*Myou*?  Will you please follow me to your new living area."  a polite man said with a bow.
-----------------------
"*Jiro*?"  A man looked down at the knocked out boy.  "I am pretty sure this is the right one..."  he says with a shrug.  "Eh, we will find out soon enough."  He says picking up Jiro and carrying him to the barracks unbeknownst to Shark.
-----------------------
"*Ayume *will you please come with me.  I would like to show you to the quarters the genin will be using."  A sweet kunoichi said waving at her to follow.
-----------------------
"Different arrangements have been made for your sleeping quarters.  Will you please follow me *Imatsu*?"  a ninja spoke nodding to the two young women politely.
-----------------------
"In front of the mess tent....oh that must be him."  A shinobi mutters to himself as he looks at *Shinge*.  "I have sleeping arrangements.  Please follow me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 13, 2008)

*Tsuya* follows quietly keeping one hand on the hilt of her sword, following right behind *Tereya*.
-----------------------------
*Kumori *looks to the tall shinobi, *"Uh...Hai."* she says waiting for him to lead the way.
-----------------------------
*Inka *gives a half nod, half bow to the ninja, then looks to the woman next to her, "I guess we're on our own...wait...What's your name before we embark towards the new hidden leaf." she says having forgotten asking for a name.


----------



## A Common Hero (Nov 13, 2008)

"You again?" he says, turning towards the noise.  "Haven't I destroyed you enough?  Our last fight was interesting, but another one so soon will be borring.  Boooorrrrriiinnng..."

He continues to hold his next victim durring this stare off between Ichijin and himself.  he doesn't dig his claws in deeper, however, and retracts them from he rskin slightly.  Not enough for her to get away without tearing open her arms, but enough so they can be pulled out faster.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

"I am still standing and I am still breathing.  You haven't even begun to destroy me yet."  *Ichijin* says back to the man.  "Why don't you stop picking on poor innocent children and fight someone closer to your level."  He says as his eyes narrow toward his opponent from before.  He no longer sees the battle ranging around him as he watches the man with the girl.
______________________

*Irakiri* look from the shinobi to the one speaking to *Kumori* and back again.  "Of course..."  she says quietly slightly confused as the shinobi in front of her nods and quickly spins on his heal heading for the new quarters.  He signals to the one facing Kumori who quickly nods and follows close behind him as the proceed to the barracks.


----------



## A Common Hero (Nov 13, 2008)

"I think we've already proved you're not at my level," he laughs, tossing the younger ninja aside.  He readies a stance, wincing slightly at one of the wounds that has yet to heal completely.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 13, 2008)

"Wait out here..."Rain muttered to Ryu who slowly nodded, he leaned aginste the stone walls of a single building and slowly thought, _Dont call it village hidden in the mist for nothing... Can hardly see beyond 15 meters in this mist._ "I still dont agree with you being here but whatever Sensai wants you here clearly."The shonbi said to Ryu before leaving.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2008)

"A thing for you?" he laughed at the thought, "threesome!" he said his eyes lighting up and then laughing. Dante held her hand as he stood up. 

"Otawa did seem like a bit of a dick today. I'll take it up with him later. For now lets get me better!"

"Where did Tora go? he asked looking around, "she better not be doing anything too strenuous."


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 13, 2008)

Ryu ignored him and carried on thinking; _Mist is a great natural defense, ranged based shonbi wouldn't be able to work well without having some kind of eye technique or are a sensor type. I guess thats why in the past most of the strongest close combat types come from here... Ussally._

Rain said, "What do you mean by that... I'm one of the strongest Ninja's in the village and you think my foresight is hopeless?"
"Just because the boy shows some resemblance to Ngo doesn't mean he is, even if he is Scythe he's from the leaf village not the mist, he cant be trusted and if it turned out he was and you unlocked his full protential then where just empowering an opposeing village."
"Your acting as though the Leaf village is an enermy, we are nuetral towards each other currently and their to busy concerating on a new village's construction to bother with wars or affairs, sir."
The old man sighed and looked over to a chest protected by five diffrent seal's, he looked at Rain with his white eyes having no visable pupil, he gave a breif sigh before saying, "You can train him then and if you get some soild evidance to support your theory then we'll attempt to unlock Scythe's menorys and experiance but until then I remain the same. However, if the boy leaves the mist village without real reason then you have to take all the blame from the Hokage."
"As you wish."Rain said respectfuly and left after a brief bow. _At least they let me train him, if my theory is true then we might have a back-up incase Marxon does manage to reincartnate the fiend..._


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 13, 2008)

Genzaki gasped as Kajin was thrown aside. Having briefly caught a glimpse of her face, he could find no trace of a stable sanity. He leaped up and perfectly caught the little girl, but the throw alone was more powerful than his balance could resist. As he had grabbed Kajin, Genzaki was sent flying, slammed into a tree nearby. The concussion was minor, and at least he had got Kajin back alive.  

Genzaki looked up and observed the new comers. They must be the reinforcement Kenshin had mentioned before. Now at least some hope of survival had come back, yet the risk of total annihilation remained. With only six people aiding, Genzaki couldn't assure himself this would be a worthy effort. 

He turned back to check up on the Uchiha. Their job was the toughest, as to holding back the continually advancing waves of killing corpses. Genzaki gritted his teeth and put the half conscious Kajin aside. He wished he was stronger, so as to pay the debt, not the debt of the victims to their saviors, but rather a honor debt that had to be paid from a honorable shinobi who would never abandon his comrades. By committing themselves to such a peril, these Uchiha had sworn to protect a stranger's village with their own lives. Such a trophy could not be left without a proper response. Genzaki armed himself with kunai and prepared to charge.  

"Hey!!! People over there!" He turned around at the new comers. "These friends need your help! Don't just stand there!" He instantly turned back to the way and dashed  forward, next to Kenshin and his comrades. "Whatever I can do, I will just do it." 


_________________________

*******************
New Ichiraku ramen shop
*******************

"Nah, I don't like pimples. This one has too many."  


"How about this one, sensei? We always save the better for next." Kazu exclaimed, handing Otawa another small portrait as the young Hokage tossed the one he had been holding on the table, adding to the messy pile of girl pictures next to the already finished ramen bowls. 


"And the best for last." Kai added. 


"May look pretty awesome. But she has blue hair... Deep blue hair, and yuck... I don't like blue hair. It reminds me..." Otawa scratched his chin and oscillated his look between Kai and Kazu, saying no more words. 


"What?" Kai turned to Kazu to check if he understood, but what he received in response was a shrug. 


"I think I may know what he means." A cold, lifeless voice ate away the levity at the ramen shop and chilled the three to their spines. 

Otawa turned around and gave a nervous smile as he saw Hajima, who also had blue hair, yet hiding it behind the bandage wrapped around his head and one of his eyes, standing and looking down at the young Hokage with a deathly boredom. 

"Time for my break." Hajima mumbled with a ghostly voice and handed over the white suit and the broad red hat. "I told you I would mess up, and now go back to clear what I've left, if you have finished the celebration with your students." He glanced at Kai and Kazu with the same deathly boredom, which ironically also gave the two a weird sweat drop.

Otawa took the Hokage suit and wore it over. "Figured. Perhaps next time I'll just leave a clone out there." He shrugged and waved to the two students as he walked back to the building to check up what was there. 


Hajima watched the Hokage depart, then once again turned to Kai and Kazu with his only visible eye filled with tedium. The two were already shaking when Hajima decided to take a seat, and when the scary bored shinobi opened his mouth to ask how much a bowl would cost, the two had already fell unconscious.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

"I am still standing."  *Ichijin* states getting into his fighting stance.  "If you were that much better I would be dead already."  He adds glaring at the man.  Ichijin flips his now shorter finger at the man with a smirk as he awaits the attack.  The rest of the battle has ceased to exist to him as he activates his byakugan, centered on the man in front of him.
_____________________________________

*Tereya* glances at *Tsuya* and nods.  "R-ready?"  she says as she moves forward with her sword in hand.  Coming up near the Uchiha she smiles shyly as she begins cutting down the hands that are creeping up through the ground.  *Yahiko* is at her side grinning like the child he is, as if he was playing a game.  The little ferret dodge the sword swings easily while he continues to gnaw at the fingers.
_________________________________

*Kiya* laughs at *Dante's* remark and shakes her head.  "Yeah, try and figure him out.  He is not acting like himself."  she says her humor fading.  "I believe Tora is outside.  I am sure she will work the kinks out of you while I we are gone."  Kiya blushed at her own statement after seeing Dante's grin widen.  "Damn one track mind..."  Kiya mumbles as she helps him outside.

At seeing her two favorite people emerge from the Hokage's office *Tora* rushed over.  "What did he say?"  she asked looking from Kiya to Dante.

"You are to remain here.  Why don't you see to it that your man becomes a shinobi of worth again..."  Kiya says with a chuckle as Tora moves to replace her in assisting him.  "If you two can..."  she says with a sigh.  "Try and make sure the Hokage sends out more assistance.  I think at this point it will be just Shark and I.  Speaking of which, where did he go?  Damn it...."  Kiya says looking around.

"He went off that way."  Tora says giggling "Looking for someone else to bring.  I think he was afraid of your anger."  

Kiya chuckles slightly.  "I will find him.  Have fun you two."  she says changing into her wolf form.  Catching *Shark's* scent quickly she takes off in his direction.

"Well...what should we do first?"  Tora says blushing slightly as she looks up at Dante.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 13, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes along with the other Uchiha, trying to devise a plan on what to do in this situation. They needed something powerful, something to take out the entire enemy army. Things could have been alot easier if they had reinforcements but for now, the searing sea of flames was burning and holding about the hordes of enemies for now. "Genzaki, do you anything, anything to take these guys out?" The Uchiha asked, curious to see if he knew anything.

They could try stronger fire jutsu but to convserve charka was something of a big deal..they had to survive against the self proclaimed God himself..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 13, 2008)

Myou smiled and followed the ninja who approached her.
-------
Hikaru pulled himself to his feet. "What shall I do?" He asked. "I think I can handle fighting again. I should be fine." He said. His hands went behind his back, a bit of chakra swirling in them as he started to create diamond shards to throw.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2008)

dante pulled tora close and looked down at her beautiful eyes. "hon, as much as I'd love to do THAT...and that....oh and that too...first things first. I gotta get to 100 percent and be of use to konoha again....though when we go at it, it is like a workout, a real intensive one too."

he kissed her forehead, tora handed him his crutches.

"there is a quick way to replenish my strength but you're  gonna have to do it. its a summoning jutsu, just use my blood and ill teach you the handseals. my mosquito friends will know what to do after that. cool?"

dante said waiting for her response. he didn't mind waiting until his strength returned but he had a bad feeling about the situation. if it hurt the baby he wouldn't have any part in it, it was entirely up to her.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ashe smirks some and her eyes were hidden by her face "Brings back memories don't it Kenshin...??". Her face grew sad for a second and she grew serious as if mad. Ashe's eyes turn to the 'god' and glared at him. Her fan was gripped tight. 'He will die..' she says in her mind and kept the glare up. Ashe opens her fan and sends a stronger gust at the men. A tiny bead of sweat dropped down "Kenshin..." she looks to Kenshin only a second before turning back to the guy.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

"I...um..."  Tora blushes slightly "We can try.  It's just that...."  she sighs then scratching the back of her head sheepishly.  "I am just not real good with Jutsu.  Not really my forte...but with you helping I am sure we can manage right?"  she says hoping he will be patient in the process.  "Should have had Kiya do it before she ran off..."  Tora mumbles quietly kicking a rock with a sigh.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 13, 2008)

Jiro woke up he was on a bed, A bunk bed! He was on teh top he looked down no one there. He locked around the room now it was a large room with bunk beds a sparring ring and another room. "Where the fuck am I!" Jiro yelled looking around. "Eh!" Said a man walking into teh room. "Welcome to teh new genin quarters Jiro!" Jiro stared at teh man with a dumb look on his face. "Fuck you! Where is every one else!"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2008)

"It's all good hon, I'm like the best teacher in the world. By the end of it you'll be shooting fireballs out yer ass and rasengunning like there's no tomorrow." Dante exclaimed pointing onwards towards the door. 

They headed out to a secluded spot by the river and sat down. It was sunny and warm and Dante sat down. "Now, luckily our kid's chakra highway isn't active for another few months so it shouldn't mess you up."

"Now take a bit of my blood," Dante cut his thumb, "and apply it onto your hand" Tora did so and looked at Dante for the next instruction.

"Now for the handseals. First Boar, then Dog, then Bird, then Monkey and finally Ram. Once you done that, slam your palm onto the ground and scream out 'Bananahammock' or 'Kuchiyose no jutsu'. It doesn't really make a diiference what you say." Dante looked at Tora she looked slightly nervous.

"Come on babe, I'll only laugh at you a little bit if you mess up!" Dante said smiling, "I know the mother of my child can do easy shit like this."


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 13, 2008)

Shinge was releived to of finally arrived at the quarters. "Thank you sir, I will see you some other time." he said. He walked into the quarters, and saw the gennin that was yelling, since you could hear him from outside. "Well, I'm here." he jumped up on his bed.

"So what's up? What's your name? Where ya from?" He asked, with a sarcastic look on his face.

-------------------------

Jasik looked at Genzaki. "Will do!" he said. He concentrated on his forearms, and tunred them into three foots long katanas. He charged the army, and started chopping, slashing, hacking, and stabbing each one of them. Everytime he hit one, he tried to chop the head of, or slice it in half.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

*Tora *sighed and nodded.  She began to flip the handsigns he told her though very slowly and hit the ground.  Nothing.  She growled in annoyance as she heard *Dante's* quiet chuckles.  Again she tried slowly going through the handsigns.  Again nothing.  This went on a few times as her face was blushing deeply.  

Suddenly Dante burst out laughing loudly.  "I don't understand why you can't do this!  Damn it!"  Tora burst out with as she kicks him in the leg.  "It isn't as easy for me!"  she yells.  "Boar, dog, bird, monkey, ram."  Tora says in snide mocking tone for the first time doing it as quickly as she could in her anger.  She slams her hand on to the ground hard enough to cause cracks leading from her hand, but to her surprise a puff of smoke appears.
_____________________________________

*Kiya* catches sight of *Shark* and changes back into herself.  "Forget about it.  Let's go.  Hopefully Tora and Dante can convince that jackass of a Hokage to send more reinforcements."  she then turns on her heals and once again changing form charges after the group with Shark close on her heals.  _"I hope we get there in time..."_ she thought as they ran.

Suddenly Kiya skids to hault as she catches a known scent.  Changing back into her normal form she rushes to *Inka* nodding at the woman next to her.  "Sorry to interrupt your fun Inka but we have a bit of a situation with the squad we sent out.  Would you mind assisting us in giving them some reinforcements?" Kiya's eyes flicker to the other woman as she smiles then backs up some.  "Follow us if your willing!" she calls as she spins to the patiently waiting Shark.  Transforming back into her wolf form she again follows Tereya's scent.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 14, 2008)

"Hai! I'll be right behind you!" *Inka* says as she turns to the woman, "I'm sorry to cut this short sweety, but I have to go save some friends, The village is that way." she says pointing in the direction of the village and takes off after Kiya and Shark.
-----------------
*Tsuya* follows Tereya's lead and begins to slice the hands also.  She smirks a bit feeling for once, in control.
-----------------
*Kumori* follows the ninja quietly letting them tell her when she can speak.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2008)

Dante's laugh turned into a big smile of pride. "That's my gal!" 25 large mosquitos, around an inch in length came out and looked at Dante and Tora. They hovered around waiting for an instruction.

"OK, Tora, tell 'em to inject chakra into my chakra holes. It won't fill me up but at least it will get me moving again." Dante took off his hospital gown, which he was still in. "I hate this cos it itches like crazy, though I don't think the mosquito bites are going to help me too much there."

Tora told them and they swarmed Dante biting him several times, Dante fighting every urge he had to slap the insects to death. After a while, they poofed away and Dante stood up. He started to scratch his mosquito bites.

His legs felt good now, not 100% but good enough to run. There was no way he could perform his more high level jutsus but he had his byakugan, gentle fist and perhaps a kaiten or two. He had to wait a day before his chakra level was anywhere near good enough to help out Kiya. 

"Tora, I've got maybe one day with you, before I go off to help your knucklehead friend....what do you wanna do?" he asked with a cheeky grin


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 14, 2008)

"Damn this is hard..."Ryu muttered breathing slowly and deeply trying to get his energy back. "I thought you said you could learn faster in your Genkai form and Chakra increases by two folds?"
"I can but not that fast and your not letting me use my full chakra... So how can I do it?"
"Because you clearly cant control that kind of power."Rain stated motioning his head towards a creator.
"Ok so I used abit to much but still..."
"Come here..."Rain said clearly.
Ryu did so and walked over after jumping up breathing much slower.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 14, 2008)

"12...14...16...17 to chuunin. I should have someone proofread this kind of thing... Hmmm..." The Hokage continuously mumbled in his desk, engrossed in the propositions to promotion Seta had brought an hour ago. In more than two years of rebellion, the official Konoha force had been ironically unofficial. Sure there had been a lot of prominent shinobi striving to get their level of strength, speed, accuracy and tactics improved, yet their rank stayed static. Now Konoha was in short of official elite force, and whoever believed he could pass the standard could voluntarily demand a promotion, meaning more risks and perils.  

So far, these applicants all met the prerequisite, there would be no chuunin exam for such candidates. Konoha had to get on track as soon as possible, and by putting those prominent shinobies to their suiting official rank, the Hokage would mean nothing more than a call for their duty.       

The young Hokage ticked the "Promoted" box at the bottom of the last chuunin proposition and turned towards the massive pile of jounin paper... 


_____________________________


Genzaki stomped on a head of a corpse who was just about to rise from the ground. "I can't think of anything! I has yet to get the feel of this army. Shit why are you still standing there Kajin? Run back to the house! Back! To! The! House!" He turned around to yell at the little girl, and when he turned back, the army was already overwhelming. 

Sansato smirked but winced a little when he spotted Kuroto afar. A sense of grudge rose, but quickly declined as he looked at the struggling shinobies, trying to hold themselves against thousands of living corpses. He closed his eyes and waved a hand. Creepy sounds rang in the air. The advancing waves of the mindless killing machines suddenly came to a decline as they started to retreat, leaving the shinobies in defense a moment to gain control.    

"I am bored of this stupid fighting scene!" Sansato called out from up high beside the throne. "This is just the right time that you friends all draw in one direction." He mumbled and did several quick handseals. "Secret jutsu: Sacrificial summon technique." Sansato called out, yet it seemed that the dual light that lay behind the curtain, supposedly that of the frightening rumored eyes of the self-proclaimed God, lit again.   

A horrible scene happened down at the ground. Hundreds of blind-minded, masked shinobies were gruesomely dragged underground where shredding sounds of grind and blood pierced the atmosphere. Within the brief duration, the majority of the walking killing machines just simply vanished under the desolated ground. 

It was already noon, yet for a moment, the sun was block. Sansato glanced up and smirked. A huge figure with wings and beak hovered in the air, blocking the major sunlight to the region. "One up, three to go." Sansato clapped his hands.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2008)

"Great..looks like saving up on charka is out of the question" Kenshin simply said as he looked at the massive figure that had just appeared. He had several more highly power katon jutsus that would cost alot of charka at the expense of high ammounts of damage. Gouzu and Miezu as well had similar techniques and in unison, the effects could be devastating but with more surprises popping up, their only hope was that they could hold on and fight for victory..


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2008)

*Tora* looked at *Dante *almost blushing as he stood in front of her in all his glory.  Not a stitch of clothes on his body.  "Well, unless you get some clothes on there is only one thing that comes to mind."  she says biting her lip slightly as she drank in the sight of his form.  "Even if you are covered in bites."  Tora moves a little closer and giggles.  "Want me to scratch them for you?"
____________________________________

*Kiya* moved quickly.  The pair of ninja following closely as they ran through the forest.  She changed back into her true form as they came upon the site of their first battle.  She shakes her head slightly.  "Damn it!  I had a bad feeling when they left.  At least there isn't any bodies." she adds with a sigh as she changes back moving on once more.  Not even giving *Shark* or *Inka* a chance to catch their breath.
________________________________

All nine of the *genin* begin to arrive at the new barracks.  The ninja that showed them there remain near the door as they wait for everyone to arrive before they brief them on the situation that they are being put in.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 14, 2008)

"Wait up kiya!" Shark said following her panting with Inka behind him. "Kiya your going to lose me if we keep going that fast i know we....." Panting shark was now on teh ground as he kept talking "Gotta get far on the first day.....But...come on...." Shark then got up trying to still catch his breath.

______________________________

Jiro sat on his bed looking at all the genin around him. "Fuck start talking now!" He yelled at them. Some stared at him others didn't. "Fuck whats with all the genin and instructors!"

_____________________________

Two men sat upon a hill right outside teh leaf village. "So... Are we going to try and take him out?" One asked who had a large wrapped up sword on his back. "We have to do it or....You know..." The other said. "Umi?" the sword one asked. "Yes Masato??" The one known as Uni replied. Th sword one looked at him. "Can we visit silent first...Please?" Masato asked Uni. "Of course we have too..." Uni said as he began to walk to the lake with masato following.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ashe watches as he sacrificed his own men. She growls some and clenches her fists. The enemies had retreated only to be sacrificed by their 'god'. Some chakra built up in her fist but she shakes it off and pulls up the sleeve with the tatoo on it. "Kenshin.." she says then looks to him passive. This battle did seem grim and she bites her thumb a bit, waiting. Ashe watches the figure in the sky carefully.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2008)

*Kajin *looked to her brother with tears in her eyes.  "I can't lose him like we lost our father..."  she mumbles looking from Genzaki to the beast in the air.  Kajin was undecided on what she should do as she came to her feet, her legs a bit shaky from the scares she already encountered.  Nodding slightly as the tears continued Kajin runs for their little shack of house only keep her brother from worrying about her.
___________________________________

*Kiya *skids to a hault and changes back to herself as she walks back to them.  "Damn it!  Sorry, but we have to keep going.  My sister is out there.  I knew I shouldn't have let her go.  Damn I should have went with them..."  She says worry in her eyes as she thinks of the people in the squad and their unknown fate.  "I will carry you...get on..."  Kiya says as she changes into a tiger enough for them to ride.  Kiya stands waiting impatiently for them to climb on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 15, 2008)

*Kumori* continues to stand quietly with the rest of the genin.
-----------
Tsuya looks at the creature, "Goddamn..." she mumbles her eyes wide, _'How do we fight that thing...' _she thinks to herself.
-----------
*Inka* looks at the tiger, blushing a bit at Kiya's command, "Alright..." she says nodding and sits gently on her back.
-----------
A man watches the *two men walking towards the lake *and begins to walk, catching up with them silently, "Hiya, what are you doing?" he whispers in their ears as he smiles with a cigerette hanging from the left side of his mouth, waiting for them to turn around.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 15, 2008)

"You using more chakra than you need to, every time you try and make a resengan you over flow it, so he dies."Rain stated looking at the creator still.
Ryu sighed and said, "First i'm using to little and now to much? Why is such a technique so demanding..."
"Just keep praticing use shadow clones if you have to just dont use so much that you'll create another creator, oh and you dont use your darkness element correctly."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2008)

"Ah, what the hell! it's good excercise!" Dante said pouncing on Tora like a jungle cat.

******************4 hours later******************

"hah...hah...whoo! ok now I feel much better." Dante said walking back to his hospital clothes, now a good 100 ft away. He threw Tora her clothes as he walked and finally got to his hospital gown. 

"You know, I might as well be naked.." he said putting on the flimsy garment. "but I do feel like I'm at around 80% now. I think I am fine to help that blockhead friend of yours. You going to be fine without me?" he said walking back and rubbing her tummy. He activated his byakugan and saw the little nipper wriggling around, he was happy his kid was a fighter, but Tora would have some horrible bladder problems in the later stages. He smiled as he pictured a bizarre scenario, plus he was looking forward to her breasts getting bigger, ample though they were now.

He looked over to the direction of the camp and sighed.

"Right, hon." he pressed his head against hers and activated his golden byakugan, re-establishing the mental link that was destroyed when he died. Tora gasped slightly as she felt the familiar presence returning to her mind. It seemed that only death gave one supreme control of the advanced doujutsu. He de-activated it. "We can stay in touch now. I'll know immediately if you are in any distress....or if you are hungry!" he said reading her thoughts. They went off to get Dante's clothes (finally) and went to get some food at the new ichiraku ramen place


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 15, 2008)

Sansato looked half around at the rest of the mindless shinobies mass. The summon would normally be a cruel counter damage, yet with the divine eyes of the the God kept illuminating, this had been no more than a flip of hand. 

The self-proclaimed Deity literally flipped his hands with several handseals and placed his two palms on both sides beside his feet. Another quake arose, several times as devastating as the first. Dust flew up, rocks were sent around randomly, in more than three seconds, the ground was already screwed up. There was almost no vestige of a living body except the fresh blood among the fissures on the ground the quake had caused. Stood in the middle of the ravaged battlefield the golden throne with a man in silver garment beside the curtained seat of ruby and diamond. 

Genzaki fought his trembling as three others enormous creature slowly rose up behind the throne.

"Let me be honored to present to you all... the four captains of the Divine Army, and their cherished mythical pets." Sansato clapped his hands. "The God says we play a game." 

The creature up high lowered itself and was revealed to be a giant black eagle. As the three others proceeded, they also showed their direct presence: a huge, enormous red tiger with fangs bigger than Genzaki himself; a giant turtle under a shiny and spiky metal-like shield; a disgusting, slimy salamander with continually spinning eyeballs... each of them were mounted by a large, heavily armored shinobi with metal mask. 

Sansato smirked. "Now, let the God's will be carried!!!"  The curtain blew up, and in the middle of the noon, the sky suddenly got darker than at night. Flash of light struck and blinded any daring vision. 


* * * * *

Genzaki fluttered his eyes and slowly got up. In front of him lay a shattered, desolated land. The sky was dark and the atmosphere was deadly, there was smell of death anywhere. 

It was dizzy. Genzaki hit his head slightly to slowly regain full consciousness. He looked around and spotted his house, now tiny among the trees, miles away. 

"Kenshin?" He spotted the Uchiha struggling to regain consciousness just like he had just done. 

"Well well... A Kuzuka  and a Chidori wielder, that should be exactly what I want." Sansato stepped up on a big rock and looked down. "You two are mine... that is the God's will."  


Genzaki narrowed his eyes. It seemed there was no choice. Of all the enemy he ever confronted, this was definitely the only one he really wanted to face. For the vengeance raging in his blood, Genzaki would rather choose death over cowardice. 


At the same time, Tereya and Tsuya would be pushed into a nearby waterfall, Meizu and Gouzu were sent into a thick forest, Hikaru and Yahiko both found themselves together in a slimmy cave, Ashe and Jasik were blasted away till they landed on top of a freezing mountain...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 15, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his Sharingan eyes towards the man..the very man who fancied himself a God. He kept composed, he had to stay calm so he could think straight. He took a swift glance around the area, he wasnt sure what was going on or what happened to the others but right, he had to deal with this threat before him. He wasnt sure if Genzaki would be able to care of himself and that could be the difference between life and death. "It's about time your fighting us head on instead of hiding behind some patehtic force you call an army" The Uchiha said..he could not look weak..he had to inspire confidence..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 15, 2008)

"Tereya..." Shark said. "I had no idea she went..." He looked at the tiger and got on. "Inka, Kiya we gotta help every one out so hurry damn it!" Shark said with a change of attitude. Kiya quickly started running again.

___________________

The Two men stopped. Uni turned around and looked at the man. "why and teh fuck are you bothering me?" He asked as masato turned around He Had a sad expression on his face. "Masato if you want you can keep going i well catch up..." Uni said looking at the man. "I well..." Masato said turning back and kept heading toward teh lake. "So what you need? And if you don't need anything why are you bothering me i have important business with teh hokage..." 

All of a sudden he got a grin on his face. "Could you help me find the hokage?" He said as he turned his head looking back at teh sad masato one last time.

"So can you me and my Friend would be very happy if you could?" He said looking at the camp just a bit away.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 15, 2008)

*Tsuya* shut her eyes tightly as she fell, not to see her date with death.
---------
"Just a Sunagakure nin, not sure where he is, and besides...why should I help you?" The man says spitting in his face, "That's how I feel about your power hungry type." he says glaring.  "Be nice or rude...Chose one!" he says grabing *Uni* by the front of his shirt.  "TELL ME WHAT YOU CHOSE D*MNIT!" he yells in Uni's face.
---------
*Inka* sighs, blushing lightly, "Ready when you are Kiya-san..." she says to Kiya, ignoring Shark's exclaimation.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 15, 2008)

Rain hit Ryu with his clinched fist into his chest and opened his fist and sent Ryu flying after a short burst of Chakra. Ryu looked up at Rain and said, "Why the hell did you do that?"
"Forget about it, you'll find out in time anyway catch."He said and threw an object at Ryu wrapped in cloth, it was long and thick and seemed to be about 3 of them.
Ryu caught it and unwrapped it and looked at the ore bars and Rain said, "You asked for it and I got it for you, just be sure not to mess up whatever weapon your going to make they dont come cheap."
Ryu looked at them and thought _Seems highly pure, it must of cost him ahell of alot..._ he looked up and said, "Thank you, Rain."
"Just go get making it... so we can continue your training as soon as possible..."
Ryu nodded and quickly left.

Rain watched Ryu creating a new Katana using the ores. "How's he doing?"Rain asked the head blacksmith behide him they watched from an over head balcony, "Beyond avarage, he is has alot of skill at creating Katana's and he's using folded steel techniques."
"Folded steel?"Ryu asked
"It's used to create strong, light slashing based weapons, the smith melts the ore to create a hot liquid and places it into a mold. He repeats this process multiple times until the blade is extermly strong, eventully you get to the point where the katana is almost unbrakeable by most other swords. Although some blacksmiths are able to make the katana's perfectly smooth and sharp making swords extermly hard to block."
"Is he that skilled though?"Rain asked curiously
"Nope, it takes a life time of experiance ussally to learn to use it in that way but for his age he's pritty skillful at making Katana's. Oh and may I ask you something Master Rain?"
"Of course..."Rain said and turned his attention to the blacksmith.
"Where did you get that ore, it's rare even in some of the most renowed mines in are country and meny others..."
"I got it from my kins broadsword."Rain said not really that bothered.
"The pathfinder? But thats your familys most..."
"Respected item I know, but I think he'll find more use for the ore. I dont plan on marriage or raising a family any time soon."
"Of course... You lost your family during Scythe's final battle aginste Odda."
"That battle is in the past now, dont remind me of it please. It's hard for one to lose their entire family in one day then to spend most of your life without any support from family."
The blacksmith nodded and said "Sorry."

Ryu continued and thought, _This ore is wierd it giving off a whitish arua and it is very light but oddly strong, I wounder what metal this is._

After Ryu was finished her made the hilt and Saya for his newly made sword, he stealthed it and strapped it around the back of his waist and went to Rain and said, "Rain, what is this metal?"
"It's called Astral it reacts perfectly with darkness nature chakra so is perfect for your fighting styal."
"Really?"


----------



## A Common Hero (Nov 15, 2008)

He grins madly.

"You want to end this then?  Quickly?  I can oblige..."

He cocks his head for a moment, as if listening to something.

"Ooooh.... never mind.  The bitch fairy just asked me not to.  And you know how she gets when you don't listen to her.  I'm going to have to drag this out!"

He lunges at Ichijin, claws outstretched to slice into hisside.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 15, 2008)

Umi just looked at him not saying a word but when he spit in his face Well that was to much! "Hell no you do not know who you are messing with!" He said with a smile pushing teh man away. He got out a bingo book and opened it flipping to a page he then held it infront of him to read. It said: 
Umi Yemon: S-Class missing ninja from teh mist. Crimes: Raiding  2 city's, 4 attempts to kill kages, assisting in Stealing a forbidden sword from teh mist, 1st degree murder, 2nd degree murder, Theft. He just smirked as he closed the book. "I am neither you see?" He said with a grin. "I am just in between. But if you want to see nice and rude at the same time, Just say so?" He looked back now Masato was nowhere in sight.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ashe gets blasted into a heap of snow and ice.  Ashe growls some and jumps out of the snow, draggign her fan with her as she jumped out. Ashe' heard Jasik near her. "Ugh...what a person to be stuck with.." she said, growling a bit. It was on a mountain with snow where she had met up with Ichirou once again. "That son of a .." she stops and looks down. All was dark... She only heard Jasik really. Her eyes looks around.  _'I must be useless.. I cannot even help my own cousin'_ the thoughts burned into her mind and it annoyed her. _'I can't give up, not yet.... I swear Kenshin..if you die..'_ she thinks in her head.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 15, 2008)

Yoru keeps her silence as the other shinobi arrive and break up the scene. Sighing as the other shinobi left without a name, Yoru looked in the direction she pointed, then after the three that had just left. _'Oh, fuck it, it looks like they need help anyway...'_ she thought, then took off after the other three, hoping she didnt spend too much time standing there making a choice.

She ran through the treetops, hoping she could see them from higher up. Traveling as quickly as possible, she could eventually hear the voices that she assumed belonged to the shinobi. Immediately she followed that sound, hoping she would catch up soon.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 15, 2008)

(( I'm not used to having an RP in one thread, so please forgive/correct me if my post(s) is/are faulty. ))

IC
-------

"Owari da."

The moon's light caught the flash of a blade, just for an instant. The blade's arc was both cruel and majestic at the same time, as the pure-white sword separated an arm from a body. Before the arm's owner could even scream in agony, he was silenced as that same weapon beheaded him. "Aku Soku Zan. Remember me in your afterlife," the feline-like shinobi murmured, sheathing his beautiful sword into the sheath on his back, the chokuto making a _click_ sound as it snapped into place. 

Seijun walked through the small, nondescript village. He'd wandered here, seeking a place of rest after so many days of travel. To his dismay, the desired rest was.....less than forthcoming. He'd been beset by low-level bandits and missing-nin since his arrival, and had repeatedly exercised his nindo, the "Swift Death to Evil," on them. Moreso in the last day or two than in the last month. On a postive note, Seijun Togiretogire's skills would not be growing rusty any time soon.

_Nonetheless, I think it is time I retire,_ Seijun thought. His other half, Tsuki-Neji, stirred in agreement as the weapon shifted beneath the extra-long sleeve on Seijun's right arm. Facing the inn of the town, Seijun entered, payed his fee, and moved up to his room. He was ready to read another chapter of 'The Art of War' anyway.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2008)

Once the pair were on *Kiya* took off at a much faster speed that they had been travelling at prior.  Her nostrils flared as she kept Tereya scent in front of her then she stopped.  Her tail swung wildly and her head swivelled.  She had lost the scent.  Panic set into her eyes as her body tensed until she caught of very faint scent.  _"Ashe..."_ she thought taking off after that scent so quickly the riders almost feel off though they kept their seats.
__________________________________

*Tora *walked close by *Dante *with a glazed and content look on her face, glad to have her man near her once more.  She sighed at the thought of him leaving on a mission so soon but she knew better than to say anything.  _"He is as stubborn as a mule sometimes..."_ she thought as they walked.  They went back to the tent he had been staying in and found his clothes folded and placed on the bed along with his weapons and anything else he had on him when he arrived.  
_______________________________

*Ichijin's* eyes narrowed as the man spoke.  He shakes his head slightly as he once again showed is absolute insanity in his words.  Ichijin's body tensed as he saw the man move running toward him.  "You won't beat me as easily this time!"  He spits out as he shifts slightly letting the claws graze his side as he slams his hard headband covered forhead against the other mans face.
_________________________________

"Wh-what is going o-on?"  *Tereya* muttered as moved in the water until she had her footing.  She looked to Tsuya in the shoulder deep water then noticed some bubbles begin to surface.  It started slowly then more and more came making the water look as if it was boiling.  Her eyes widened as the Turtles head broke the surface it's master sitting low on it's back with the spikes shining with an unnatural light.  It's attention was completely on the girls.
________________________________

As *Hikaru* and *Yahiko *regain their conscienceness a wet slithering can be heard coming from the depths of the cave.  The longer they take to wake up the closer the sound becomes.  Though a quiet laugh could be heard echoing over the the wet sound.  Trouble is coming their way.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 15, 2008)

"Uuuh!" Jasik yelled as he hit the ground of the mountain. He wasn't lucky enough to land on a patch of snow, and could feel a little blood falling down his head, as he realized he landed on some rocky terrain. He sat up, and could hear Ashe, as it was easy for him to distinguish who's voice it was.

"Ashe?" a pause. "Ashe you there?" he waited for a response from her, hoping she was still okay. She probably wasn't very..."happy" with him, from their encounter months before.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 15, 2008)

"Just one thing to consider before you go to sleep, the darkness element is a flowing, almost completely flat form. You use it as if it's Wind Chakra and it does damage but not as much as you could do when you use Darkness to it's full... and whats your second element?"Rain asked.
"Second element... hmm dont know never really bothered with it."Ryu stated before he was told to leave.
Rain watched him and said, "In terms of whats happend... He might be the only way to prevent another war and with the leaf village in ruins and meny others worrying about themselves to much then it's likly we would lose if Marxon is successful..."
"You really think that might happen? He seems strong but not that strong..."The blacksmith said.
"Dont ever show dout, thats why we will fail if things do get to that stage."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 15, 2008)

*Tsuya's* eyes widened as the turtle comes up, "Oh...f*ck...me..." she mumbles quietly.
---------------
*Inka* hangs on desperately as they are speeding through the forest, "D*MN!" she yells as they rush through.
---------------
The man glares, "DO I EVEN F*CKING CARE ABOUT THE BINGO BOOK?  HELL NO!  WILL I EVER?  WHEN GODD*MN HELL FREEZES OVER!  WE ALL ARE SHINOBI!  I DON'T NEED A MATERIAL OBJECT TO TELL ME WHO THE F*CK YOU ARE!" he yells loudly and angerly at *Uni.*


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 15, 2008)

"FUCK!" Shark yelled as they started to speed up. He looked infront of them it looked liek teh woods went on for miles and miles. "Shit Kiya do you know where you are going!" 

________________

Umi looked at him with a smirk. "Wow mad now are you?" He said with taunt. "Just move along.. Please i really don't want my two other Friends to come out i mean i can make them come instantly." He smirked and began to walk off toward the lake."

________________

Jiro sat in teh room with teh other genin's waiting fort he instructors to start talking. "Fuck! hurry up and talk or I well Fucking leave! If this is so important Talk Now fuckers!" He yelled starting to get bored.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 15, 2008)

"Yes i am here..." she said then looks to where the voice was. "WE have to get back to Kenshin...." she said, and watches the darkness._ 'Kenshin.. the brothers..' _she looks down at the ground and clenches her fist. Warm liquid dripped from her hands.  Her nails had dug into her palm. Her face grew passive again and she looks up. She turns to the voice again. "So hurry up..." she said a bit coldly for the fist time this mission.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 15, 2008)

Shinge looked over at Jiro. "You have quite a temper don't you? Well, give it up. If you really want to prove yourself as a Genin, you need to show respect towards your sensei's. Be nice to them, show progress to them, make a relationship, become strong, earn some education, and you will be recommended for a Chuunin quickly. Just earn some respect. That's my strategy." he said, plainly. That's what his strategy was, and it certainly worked in the Academy.

--------------------------------

"Done." he said, as he had gotten up before she said anything. He pulled out a lighter, and lit a match. It lit some of the way, but not much of it. He could at least see Ashe's face.

"It doesn't help much, but it will help us find the way." he said. He rubbed the blood he felt trickling down his head, and looked at his palm. His entire palm was covered in it. He went over to a puddle of mealted snow, and could see there was a three inch long cut on his head, bleeding more and more witht the second. His vision blurred a little, then went back to normal.

"In my current state, we'll have to get there quickly." HE put his palm on the crack, and applied pressure, trying to make it clot.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ashe turns around "Tch...It's not as easy as you claim it is....We could travel underground, and i could use my snake summoning...". Idea's cover her mind and she clenches her fists more thinking. She had nothing, not in this darkness Her heart hurt, and it annoyed her. Ashe punches the air and holds out her hand soon after. Blood dripped down onto the bloody ground.Lowering her body she cleans the blood from her hands using the snow and quickly bandaged them up.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 15, 2008)

Myou stood there, waiting for something to happen.
------
Hikaru's eyes shot open and he jumped to his feet, only to slip and fall to one knee. He pulled himself back up and looked around. He listened to the noises. "A slithering and a laugh coming from in the cave?" he wondered out loud. Hikaru started to flip hand seals. "Kasumi Enbu no Jutsu." He whispered and blew a mist forward toward the sounds.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 15, 2008)

OOC: Not sure where Keji is at the time but I think he's still walking around the village..

Flashback: 

_The woman held their child, the child itself lay knocked out..his left arm having being severed off. The woman sobbed..her husband, one of the shinboi that guarded the caravan lay dead..his skull ripped from his spine. "Please..please stop this, I beg of you!" She cried. Her pleas fell on deaf ears, she clutched her child as tight as she could until she felt a searing flame slowly engulf her. She cried in fear, pain and sadness..she continued to scream and scream as her killer laughed with no sense of compassion as she slowly burned with her child..

The man slayer of the group continued to add to his honor, his fame. He continued to seek out the strongest and those who could, brutally slicng them down with no mercy. Ninjutsu was hardly used by the man and his natural killing intent that radiated of his eyes was enough to scare a man to death but they held weapons and were still capable of fighting..and that was why they were slicing down. The thousands of people in the carvan continued to fight..everything was decimated..

The shinobi who had arrived displayed all sorts of abiltities, each unique and not one was the same. Their S-Rank, Kage Level talents shredded defenses to nothing and most of them often had their sweet time with those who could not defend themselves..this was for their enjoyment. 

A small group of shinobi did this with ease. They continued to search..search for something..something of great importance. The red clouds that decorated the black cloaks and the shinobi who wore them would forever be hated..Men, women and children were all killed..no survivors except one..

One little boy.._

End of flash back:

"What the fuck is with these dreams...seriously..I dont get it.." The young kid scatched his head, something just so happened to hit him on the head and he had no idea what. "Damn birds.." Birds of course was the thing he was now blaming. Keji stood up and stretched..might as well go walking again..


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2008)

OOC: A shinobi dropped down in front of Keji awhile back.  He is suppose to follow them.  I will redo it.

The shinobi sighed.  "Brat was asleep." he said scratching his head.  "*Keji*.  Follow me, I am taking you to your new living quarters." he added sharply as he turned and began walking once more.  He shot a glance over his shoulder to make sure that he was following.
________________________________________

Most of the *genin *had arrived by this point.  They were only waiting on a few.
__________________________________________

At *Jiro's* words a shinobi strode quickly across the barracks and wrapped his hands around Jiro's throat as he slammed him back on to the bed.  "From this moment on you will keep your trap shut.  You will be told what is going on when everyone arrives and we decide to tell you!" he growled nose to nose with the boy.  "You better understand this because unlike the others I have no qualms with snapping a genin's neck." he straightened at this point and glared down at him.
_____________________________________

The mist that *Hikaru* sent out moves down the tunnels.  Silence falls for a few moments then a soft roar is heard that begins to get progressively louder.  Suddenly a wall of water burst out of the tunnel entrance into the cave they were in.  It crashes to the floor and rushes toward Hikaru and *Yahiko*.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 15, 2008)

"You are being relocated for the time being Haki. If you would please follow me..." a quiet spoken kunoichi said with a smile.

Haki see's the person and tightens the grip on her 'mother's arm. "I do not want to leave him...He could be brinks from.. who knows and I do not want to leave him" she watches the ninja calmly and keeps an eye on her. She turns her head to look at the man laying before them. Only the wife knew he would be okay. Haki's face frowns and she looks up to her "motheR" wandering what to do.


----------



## A Common Hero (Nov 15, 2008)

The headband hits, and Ken flinches, walking back with his hand to his head.

"Oh my god!  Is it bleeding?  No? No.  Good."

He removes his hand, and is seen to be grinning like a maniac.

"Take this!"

His claws light on fire, which extends out like a whip from each claw.  He flings the fire at Ichijin.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 15, 2008)

Hikaru gasped and flipped hand seals then put his hands out in front of him. _I haven't used this technique in a while..._ He thought and chuckled. A giant barrier of air surrounded Yahiko and Hikaru. The barrier would give them plenty of air to breath, and the water would part past it. "I wish you would get up, Yahiko..." Hikaru mumbled and sighed.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 15, 2008)

Strong winds blew up the silence; Sansato's cape followed its current. "You think you got me with that Chidori of yours." He calmly took continuous steps toward the Uchiha with a brazen smirk at bay. "We will just get things straight and explain it for a while." 

Out of the blue, the lieutenant's pupils rushed into one side of the eyes. With constant composure, he raised a hand and caught a coming kunai with two fingers gripping its handle. "Don't think I forgot about you, you defiant pest." He glanced at Genzaki, who had just launched a kunai with his best effort. "Just that you caliber doesn't bother me so much, so I've decided to leave you there until I'm interested." The smirk again rose on the coldness. 

Genzaki trembled with helplessness, as Sansato leisurely strolled toward the worn-out Kenshin and fully stopped only a foot in front of the Uchiha. "Now, make a move, you pathetic pest. Let's get things clear, see if I'm moved by your Chidori." Sansato started to grin with a grim white light reflecting on his face, the light of the wicked raging white flame on his open palm.     


___________________


Otawa leaned his back against his chair, his hands crossed behind his head. So far, three quarters of the proposition had been dealt with. The remaining quarter included the young shinobies. This paper-infused office work had been exhausting for a once kinetic traveler, yet the will ate away the boredom. Now that a man had been trusted and moved up to a great man, responsibility teamed up with passion. The promise to retain the elder's wish was his passion, the oath to raise up the fallen legacy of the previous great man was his responsibility. Otawa let his mind wander to the past, where there were forests and flowers, there was love and nobility, there was a youth burnt with passion. He wallowed himself in the reminiscent sweetness of the Konoha autumn, before fully opening his eyes to be once again engrossed in the remaining of the pieces.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 15, 2008)

Keji shrugged. "Whatever" He simply said, at least he was doing something other then pointless walking..
______________________________________________________________

Kenshin narrowed his eyes. He a swift glance at Genzaki but then focused his eyes at the foe before him. "Nerve.." That word had echoed in his head every time he came into pressure. How he would shout that word in his mind when things got tough..but he was calm right now. It was too risky to run forward and try to get this man with a chidori..last time, he had 3 other Uchiha to aid him. 

"You'll see the Chidori soon..but dont get too cocky, I'll make sure the chidori will be the last thing you see" Kenshin stated, his hands stood poised at his sides..ready to proceed with his attack..


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 16, 2008)

"Who is getting cocky here?" Sansato laughed. "Well if you said so, eat this first!" He suddenly wide opened his eyes and slammed the fist down aiming straight at the short Uchiha. "Show me your fucking Sharingan at least!!!" 

The punch stabbed the ground for an inch or so, as Sansato had already went off with his balance. Kenshin was not there, or at least that was what it seemed. A blasting sense of danger woke his instinct to immediately draw his fist out from the ground to regain active watch-out. The white flame on his hand kept raging, but seemingly weaning off as he was distracted.  

Several kunais were launched at him in an instances, and with the armored wrist Sansato succeeded in deflecting them all without a scratch. He spotted Genzaki panting yards away and with a cry charged forward. 

Genzaki smirked. Sansato kept on charging at him with a blind fury. 

A moment of distraction. Sansato could sense something not right in a near radius. He glanced up, and as soon as his vision met with Kenshin's presence in mid air above his head, Sansato received a tough vertical kick to his chin and was sent tumbling backwards. 

"Right... That was fast." Sansato shook his head. "But too pitiful if that's all you got."


----------



## Caedus (Nov 16, 2008)

"Not even close.." Kenshin narrowed his eyes and dashed forward, appearing in one side before disappearing and re-appearing back to the other. This process continued to increase as he closed in the gap, attempting to confuse his target..just when it seemed the young Uchiha who attacked head on, the Uchiha then dashed off to the side, holding two kunai in each hand who then hurled them at his foe..two kunai flying past the front, two kunai flying past the back of the enemy shinobi..
_________________________________________________________________

"Oi..my head.." Miezu said as he sat up, looking around. Whatever ever just happened, he was confused. He looked around and only for a open palm to smack him behind the head. "Now what the fuck was that for, oi!" Miezu asked, angred by Gouzu's hit.

"Get your ass up..their sending a bloody tiger after us!" Gouzu yelled out as he leaped back. Miezu looked at Gouzu confused only to look upwards to see the giant tiger glaring at them with hungry claws and eyes. "AH!" Miezu leaped back just as the tiger pounced at them..
_________________________________________________________________

A ear irritating screech echoed around, hidden by the white clouds..Ashe and the person with her were now being tracked by a giant bird of prey which tended on feasting on their flesh..


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 16, 2008)

Jasik put his hands over his ears as he heard the screach. He looked up, only to see the giant bird. "Ashe, look out!" he said as she looked up. He out his sword-arm up in defence, and ran to a side opposit of Ashe, so it would hopefully attack him, and not her. He waited for the bird to make it's move, carefully watching it, and at the same time thinking out a strategy.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ashe hears the creature approuching and closes her fan to where the very hard part would make contact..hopefully. Ashe blindly does a downcut(or whetecer it is where you slam strait down) and she waits, maybe for it to make contact. Ashe closes her eyes as she does so, not that it would really matter if they were closed or not. The only thing you could possiblt see was the faint bright color of the snow. 
(alos don't play my char XD)he said as she looked up.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2008)

*Dante *swung his sword outside the tent "Ah! I missed you babe" and kissed the giant sword. *Tora* looked at him with her arms crossed and an eyebrow raised.

"Sorry hon, there's always gonna be another lady in my life." he grinned and speared the sword down and hugged Tora again. "Ok, I'm off. you take care of that kid of ours and I'll be back as soon as I can." he looked at her stomach and smiled. He gave Tora a kunai. 

"You get in an emergency, whatever it is, then throw this." he placed the kunai in her hands, "and I'll be there before you know it."

He turned suddenly, his red coat flipping beautifully in the wind. He put his sword on his back and took off at great speeds to find the *hokage*


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 16, 2008)

"So the boy's chakra reacts with the astral ore eh? Maybe your farsight wasn't so wrong after all but still, it's troubleing. Did Scythe really die and joined the leaf village at some point, or was he sealed within and child and died..."
"Their's something else... His chakra is tainted by a the fiend we swore to keep sealed, and it's quite powerful for only 50%, much stronger then the last time I saw him use it."
"Well maybe he just used more this time, but sealing Scythe or just a fraction of his spirit might be useful for keeping at bay... Maybe thats why."Rain asked
"Maybe, let's not jump to conclusions. Train him but try and avoid using the fiends chakra."
"I already have, I placed a seal on him eariler today it should quite some time."
"Good. now begone."
Rain nodded and left.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 16, 2008)

_So he figured speed is my weakness_ Sansato growled as the four kunai flew past him. _But what's the goddamn he's up to?_ He turned around to see where the two kunai that had just flown past him were aimed to. So far nothing was up. 

"Are you kidding me you little brat?" Sansato shouted in confusion as Kenshin once again disappeared from his vision. An apprehension struck him as he suddenly look up, getting ready for whatever may come from above him, just like the last time he ate one kick. 

But Kenshin was not there. 

_Great job Kenshin._ Genzaki half smiled seeing his father killer being turned around like a game. Clearly Sansato was not very much of an intellectual style. Dealing with such a simple mind was more feasible than he thought. It seemed that Kenshin had learnt what to avoid and what to take advantage from the last clash with Sansato.

_Now what he needs is a distraction. Those kunais aren't meant to mistarget without a strategy behind. _Genzaki thought as he observed Sansato. The young man slowly got up to his feet, still panting hard as the exposition to the God's flash did some serious damage to his optic-deceptive body construction. He took several steps forward and once again launch a kunai that then flew past Sansato's side. 

"What the...?" The lieutenant turned around. "You again? I think I need to butcher you!" Sansato growled and stomped forward. 
_
Right. Turn away. Come. Just like that. Now, Kenshin, the rest is yours._ Genzaki stood trembling on his own weight. His legs were almost unable to move.  


__________________


"Almost done." Otawa had a sip from his tea and returned to the pile of paper. Most were completed and only a few was rejected do to the lack of experience. 

"Hyuuga Dante." The Hokage slightly nodded. _Someone made this proposal for him. There's no way for the guy to address me like this._ He chuckled and shook his head as he checked the 'Promoted' box at the bottom of the paper. _Tora is a good girl._ 

Otawa placed Dante's paper on top of the pile of accepted proposals, below was Momochi Kazuki's pending acceptance. The Hokage turned to the last piece of paper that lay on the table, untouched. 

_Hey, this is not a proposal._ Otawa's eyes tensed as he read through the piece of paper. _No way..._ He looked out of the window behind him. The piece of paper was dropped back under the table. As the dimming shadow covered the most of it, only one line at the very bottom was revealed if looked downwards. 

_Ichirou_ written it was.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 16, 2008)

The kunai's route began to curve, passing each other, circling the enemy shinobi. Then it was revealed...wires appeared attached to the kunai which began to close in, trapping the enemy shinobi where he was. As the kunai's continued to wrap the wire around the enemy shinobi, the kunai then planted themselves into the ground, pinning the enemy man into the very surface he stood on. Kenshin narrowed his eyes..

The Uchiha quickly formed his hand signs...preparing a katon jutsu.The move he had preformed was normally used with shuriken but this move was just a little difference..
_________________________________________________________________

Miezu ran up his brother's back and then flipped off, spinning around as he hurled handfuls of shuriken towards the tiger. Gouzu then leaped to the side, throwing two kunai as well..the projectiles came in and struck but the weapons were weak..the very fur of the tiger was alot tougher then the twins expected. The tiger snarled and continued to charge forward..attempting to rip his targets to shreads...
_________________________________________________________________

The hawk continued to keep on moving, moving at a swift speed...staying hidden in the clouds. After several moments it seemed as if it disappeared completely but then out of nowhere, the hawk took a dive, unleashing the ear irritating screech, its large talons now exposed..ready to rip its prey into pieces..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ashe growls some and jumps back, nearly slipping on a piece of ice. Her fan had hit snow, and missed the bird entirely. "I cannot just die here.. Using my ears could work." she gasps as it sends out a terrifying screech. Her ears seemed to be on fire all during the screech. "Damnit! I have to go back to Kenshin!!" she growls and opens her fan. "Watch out Jasik...." she said as she waves her fan swiftly, and terrifying chilly winds roared. The wind was mixing in with the snow, making it like glass when it touched you only to melt. Ashe growls and looks around. The roaring winds should slow it down...hopefully.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 16, 2008)

*Kiya* once again skidded to a stop as the scents merged and she followed them to a hole in the ground.  She looked down the hole the riders still on her back as she thought.  _"We could be going into a trap.  But, they are down there!  We have no choice..._ she thinks to herself.  Kiya looks over her shoulder at her companions and takes a hesitant step forward then leaps into the hole.
_____________________________________

"Be careful my love."  *Tora* says quietly as she watched Dante's receding back putting the kunai in her pouch.  "Come back safe with the others..."  she adds with a sigh as she goes to check on the genin that have been put into the new program.  "I hope it works and they don't kill each other."  She says to herself then goes to the mess tent first, after the exercise with Dante earlier she was really hungry.
_________________________________

The man laughed as he saw *Hikaru* make the air bubble.  The salamander began to move forward once more as the water began to subside.  It's large slick body began to emmerge from the tunnel it's eyes spinning crazily at first then settle on Hikaru and *Yahiko's *prone body.  It runs it's tongue around it's mouth looking at the snack in front of him.
____________________________

The great beast snorted air threw his nose causing the water to burst upward around it's head.  "Wh-what is g-going on?"  *Tereya* asks glancing at *Tsuya* then back at the Turtle.  She grips her sword tighter as it seemed to float closer to the pair of girls.  Suddenly to of the forward spikes burst from the shell flying at them.  The water slowed Tereya terribly as she spun swinging her sword to block the large spike coming her way.
_____________________________________

"*Haki*, this has already been approved."  The Kunoichi said bending over to look her in the eyes.  "You will be fine.  They know where you will be so if anything happens someone will sent to fetch you.  I promise."  She said smiling sweetly at the girl.  "Come on let's go.  The others are waiting."
____________________________________

As the shinobi that was leading *Keji *arrived at the barracks he stepped inside and over to the others.  "Everybody here yet?"  He asked them turning back to Keji momentarily.  "Just find a place." he said waving absently toward the others.

"No.  Just a couple more then the commander should arrive." another answered.  The shinobi leaned against the wall and looked at the *genin* they had gathered and shook his head.
________________________________

"That old trick?"  *Ichjin* said with a laugh as he began to spin using his Kaiten to deflect the claws of fire.  He spun fast then last time then stopped suddenly taking a few steps forward he jumps and begins throwing kunai around the man.  Each one had a tag on it that fluttered as they sunk into the ground.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 16, 2008)

*Tsuya* sunk under the water to dodge the spike, swimming vigoriously.
-------------
_'SH*T!' _*Inka* thinks as they drop down.
-------------
The man grabs *Uni* by the back of his shirt, "I don't f*cking care about your friends, I want you here and now!" he growls angerly.  "KAGE TATSU STOP B*TCHING!  YOU WILL FIGHT THIS TIME!" he yells looking at his back.  "Either fight me or bring me to your friend with Samehada." he growls dropping Uni.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Ryu looked outside from a window that over looked the buildings main courtyard and thought, _This place is familiar, maybe it's reminding me of home or i'm just home sick, yeah thats probly it._

Rain sighed deeply sat on the bright red tiled roof of his home thinking to himself about Scythe and his family's connection to him, maybe it was the turn of the tide and they had a chance to close shut the portal between this world and the fiend world forever but still it was troubleing how the person who Marxon requires happens to be someone who possible could be connected to Scythe some how.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 16, 2008)

As she travels through the wilderness, Yoru loses track of the three shinobi she was following. Having no clue where they could have possibly gone, she stopped and jumped back down onto the ground. She landed on her feet, but the impact caused her to lose her balance. Before she could break her fall, Yoru fell down a hole in the ground. _'Crap, I need to train more often, Im getting clumsy...Whatever, I just hope I dont fall much farther behind!'_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 16, 2008)

She turns her head away some. "I don't know.. tell me.. Why do the genins have to go to live somewhere? Isn't our current abode enough? If it's for protection, we ninja's now.." she said as she watches her. Haki seemed to be quite the stubborn on. "My gear isn't even packed..." she said and watches the ninja. "Did the hokahe tell you to send the genins somewhere??" she asks.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 16, 2008)

"GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!"

Seijun growled softly to himself; the noise had awakened him earlier than he would've liked. Kicking himself out of the bed, he lazily put on his clothing, and double-checked the condition of his weapons, listening to the sound of breaking bones, splintering wood, and shattering glass all the while. It appeared someone was moving into the inn, despite the lack of vacanies. More parasites sucking the blood of the innocent, Seijun surmised. Taking his sheathed katana and putting it in his waistband, Seijun adjusted the extra-length sleeve of Tsuki-Neji, then descended the stairs.

Seijun's green eyes captured the image of a tall man, wearing gaudy colors of yellow and blue that had no business being paired together, slugging the elderly owner to the floor. The old man put his hand to his mouth, tasting his own blood, while the tyrant mocked him openly, deriding him and the inn as well. "What a shabby excuse of an inn. You call this trash heap a place of BUSINESS!?" The vagabond enunciated his final word with a brutal stomp, attacking the man with unjust fury. In the space of a heart beat, the nomad was on his back, staring at the ceiling. As he dragged himself to his feet, his gaze landed on Seijun, who had his back to the man while helping the proprietor to his feet.

"Who the-" the rogue began, but was silenced by a baleful glare from Seijun. The wandering shinobi helped the elder to his family's side, then looked at the miscreant in front of him. "You must be an idiot, kisama. An idiotic thug, playing on the weak. You don't even deserve the Aku Soku Zan. Still...." Seijun's voice trailed off as the fool in question bum-rushed him, his face red with anger. Seijun coolly stepped in and to the side, avoiding the clumsy punch as he placed his right hand over the man's face, and his right leg behind the offender's left leg.

"If death is your desire, I'll grant your wish. Sleep." Seijun shoved while sweeping his leg, forcing the man to the floor. The instant the back of the skull collided with the hard, wooden surface, Tsuki-Neji's spearheaded tip flashed from the sleeve, stabbing the man through the mouth and exiting out the back of his head, unseen in the ground. Seijun withdrew, the chain remaining unseen as blood foamed from the body's head.

Reaching into his pouch, Seijun tossed double the fee to his land lord. "That should cover for damages, physical and otherwise, along with my own room. Thank you for housing me." Seijun exited the inn, and soon left town, ignoring the stares, pointing, and comments of the passers-by.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2008)

Dante arrived at the Hokage's office and casually walked past the guards, opened the door without knocking and sat down on the seat infront of Otawa. He looked pale

"What's up dude? you look like you've seen a ghost." he said once again putting his feet up on the table, "you know you've been a lot more broody since you got this post and all this paperwork, can't you get someone else to do it?" he bent over to pick up a paper on the floor. He caught the name written on the bottom but didn't bother with the rest.

"Ichirou huh? what's that mad idiot up to these days anyway?" there was a silence which Dante totally ignored, "Anyways, I'm gonna go and help Kiya out. cool?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 16, 2008)

Hikaru groaned. He made hand seals and thrust them forward. "Diamond Barrage!" He yelled and shot a cloud of diamond shards at the creature. _This is... Tiring... I can't keep this up forever._ He thought as he felt the strain of his techniques taking effect. _If only I could use the light and dark... Damn... I don't know how! If only I asked Awai and Yami before I defeated them._


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 16, 2008)

Jasik watched as Ashe swung her fan and blew the wind at the giant beast. He jumped to the spot it was heading, right next to Ashe, and put his katana arm at the ready. "When it comes, you jump to the side, and I'll take a swing at it with this." he said. He heald his arm up to show her. "You need to get to Kenshin, and I need to get back with my group." he said.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 17, 2008)

"What the..." Sansato frowned as four metal strings wrapped around him and almost completely immobilized him. He did struggle to break out of the adamantine grip, yet it seemed that with all four kunais all stabbed deep into the ground, only superhuman effort would surface futility. 

"You brat! What the hell are you up to?" Sansato kept struggling within the grip. His arms were desperately tied up to his torso, which meant he would take an eternity to successfully give out a handseal to escape, unless everything had been prepared first-handed.

Now that Kenshin once again jumped in his way to butcher Genzaki, with Sansato himself being immobilized, the lieutenant only hoped that Kenshin would be fooled with the partiality of the white flame ninja art. If it was projectile that was launched as the  upcoming attack, there would definitely be some way to cut up these strings. Or else, if it was a fire jutsu again... 

Sansato stopped yelling as he started to observe the Uchiha closely to predict his next move... A nascent grim smile reappeared and darkened his furious expression.       


___________________


Otawa glanced up to look at the newly recovered shinobi. Though it was unclear how resilient Dante could turn out to be, he was normally not a brilliant actor. Such inherent sanguinity of his was a norm, but the fluid movement and the classic ostentation, successful this time, in every step of his did give some credit about his capacity at the moment. 

Ignorant of what had been happening to the expedition group, Otawa remained silent for a while before he fully comprehended the situation. The young Hokage nodded, still unable to conceal the obvious anxiety on his face. "Right... as if you already know the way." He raised an eyebrow and let out a light chuckle before standing up, leaving the rusty desk. 

It did look like a man had grown into a great man. Dante's words unintentionally gave him some impacts. Sometimes Otawa was confused at himself in the honorable suit of the supposedly most influential kage among the five great shinobi villages. For an instance the young Hokage looked at himself. There had been a greater change than he could have noticed. The age of a youthful and passionate vagabond was officially over, now standing in the highest building of the new Leaf village was an acknowledged, sworn-to-be-the-greatest Hokage. 

Otawa slowly looked up and then straight at Dante. "Yes, go. Gather as many as you see fit, and bring them back alive." The young man nodded at Dante as he spoke.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 17, 2008)

*Kajin *watched out of the window of their little shack.  She could barely make out her brother and the men with him.  Begining to pace the house the thought miserably.  "If he dies we are at the mercy of that God.  Why did he have to fight.  Why did he does..."  she whined to herself as she paced, periodically looking out the window.
_______________________________

*Kiya's* pace had slowed as they entered the cave as her eyes adjusted to the gloom around them.  The scents of the entire group mingled here becoming stronger and stronger.  "Why would they have come in here?  This makes no sense..."  Kiya pondered as her paws touched silently on the earthen floor.  "And who is following us?" she nostrils flared and her mouth opened slightly as she caught the scent.  "It smells slightly familiar." she wondered as she kept moving.
_______________________________

The *salamander* shook it's massive body as the cloud of diamond dust and shards flew at it.  In the shaking it sent a mass of mucusy slime in the same direction the diamonds flew from.  Most of the cloud was stopped being caught in it's defense though a few made it through piercing the flesh only slightly and causing the great beast no harm.
_______________________________
*
Tereya *was able to deflect the spike enough that it missed her body but pierced through her cape.  It pinned her to the muck and mire at the bottom of the pond.  She pulled frantically at it but it wouldn't budge.  Finally unclasping it she broke the surface with a gasp.  
The spike that went after *Tsuya *missed her though she must have felt the water move as it sliced through near her feet.  A low groaning sound could be heard as the turtle began to spin effectly causing a whirlpool, trying to suck them under.
_____________________________

"Other shinobi will move your things.  And, everything will be explained to you when you are arrive at the barracks."  the kunoichi explained patiently to the girl.  "This is a new way of training that has been implimented so we can try to get the ninja of this village trained faster.  Now, please, the others are waiting we must go." she said standing and looking down at *Haki*.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 17, 2008)

"Pfft this sword's cool and all but the arua when it's outside the soya doesn't help on missions that will involve stealth."He mummbled "Well dont take it out of the soya then, it's simple as that isn't it..."A shonbi said on the roof. "Eh?" Ryu said turning around and asked, "Who might you be?" not in a perticularly polite tone, he was quite stressed after everything he did today and yesterday.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 17, 2008)

Haki watches the ninja carefully and stands up "Fine, but if it's supposed to protect us im leaving..". Haki hugs her 'mother' and sighs some. "Tell me if he shows any signs of improvement okay??" She said then looks to Takidashi. "See you later" she waves someand frowns, going up to the shinobi._ 'Better be worth my time...' _she thinks and looked back at the still figure.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 17, 2008)

Hikaru took a deep breath and thrust a hand in the direction of Yahiko, sending a wave, carrying him away from the battle field. He then turned back to the salamander. "So, you big ugly slime ball... Now it is just me and you!" He yelled and stomped a foot on the ground, causing an earth wall to close behind the beast. "Kasumi Enbu no Jutsu!" He called out and blew a mist at the salamander. _Maybe it will work this time..._


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2008)

"gather who I like?" dante laughed standing up, "I'm sure ill get some....capable allies on the way." 

he walked out and bumped into seta. "ah! god you're as ugly as the last time I saw you. that really should be your bloodline limit."

he grinned at the brash young man, "I'm off to kick some random ninja ass. wanna come and be utterly humiliated by me?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 17, 2008)

Shark screamed "Fuck!!!" Thinking she was going to speed up. But she slowed down. "huh? something is not right is it kiya?" He asked as looked around the small cave. "Inka? What is going on or are you clueless liek me?"

___________

"fuck no!" Umi yelled. "Thats it! Yin, yang!" He quickly jumped back and bit his thumb blood started down his arm he quickly put it into his right hand and started doing handseals. "Summon of balance!" He yelled as he slammed his palm onto teh ground.

Unlike teh normal summon tho teh smoke appeared around Umi. And then 3 voices could be heard yelling at each other "Damn it! why didn't you summon us earlier!" Yin yelled at Umi in a demonic voice. "Well he might not like to kill like you!" Yang yelled back at yin. Then the smoke cleared and there in front of him where 3 people. Umi, A Demon, And a Angel.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 18, 2008)

"Me? I'm not anyone in perticular. Do you think the stars will be bright today or dull?"Said the shonbi, Ryu looked confused not really seeing how stars where important no matter how bright they where and replied to the question, "Their always the same brightness... seriously who are you."
"I already told you, no one in perticular."
_Agh this shonbi's so annoying, he... or she could at least reply to my question fully rafer then repeating the same thing._


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 18, 2008)

Seta had been carrying a big box, and as the door suddenly swung open and hit him in the face, the wooden box flew out of his grip. Had it not been for Seta's effort to catch a full grip of the falling box, which was doomed to futility anyway, it would have been dropped and broken a few seconds earlier, and Seta would have hit his face once again on the floor a few moments earlier rather than now. 

Papers flew randomly out of the box, as Seta lay against the floor, at the same time too bored and frustrated to even try to stand up. He crawled a little, ending up in an awkward position with his head on his left palm and his left elbow on the floor. His right hand rhythmically tapped the ground he was on, actually with a poor sense of rhythm. 

"Oh. Sure that's a manner." Seta sneered and looked up to find, with no surprise, Dante greatly amused with what he himself had caused.



Otawa strolled out of the room and saw the two knuckleheads seemingly involved in a comical situation again. "Seta, you should go." He shook his head. "Leave the papers there, I'll gather them later." 



"I bet there's a better attitude to ask." Seta mumbled and slowly got up. After several steps he tripped on the bar at the bottom of the hallway door. 

"I'm gonna only say this once. THAT'S NOT FUNNY!!!" He shouted as Dante was punching walls and stomping the floor in his laughter.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tsuya* got to the surface gasping as the whirlpool started, "Tereya, try one of your genjutsu on that thing!" she snaps, having heard the stories.
-------------
*Inka* looks around a light blush stained on her face, "Can't be pinpointed eh...?  And no, I have a feeling Kiya knows just what the f*ck she's doing." she says looking behind them, Shark getting in her vision, "Move your damn head Shark." she growls to attempt to see around him.
-------------
The man grabs his sword, "Come on...Sharpen Kage Tatsu..."He mumbles then charges the three, infusing it with fire, "FEEL THE POWER OF MY FLAMES!" He yells, slicing at *yin*.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 18, 2008)

"Sh*t he's strong."Ryu muttered looking at the shonbi who easily out matched Ryu in almost every way. "Quit trying to hit me kid, your jutsu are realtively weak and your weapon skills are more of amature."
Ryu growled and activated his blood-line traint,
"Oh yes the half dragon form, your traint pfft... Nice attempt."The shonbi said and Ryu's traint failed.
"What the hell..."Ryu said and looked down at his hands and thought, _What the hell is going on?_
"Your not the first to be confused, I disabled your blood line traint."The shonbi stated confidently.
_Disabled? Maybe this is just a genjutsu their cant be a way to disable blood line traints and this guy seems way to strong to be any real shonbi._
The shonbi threw a Kunia and said, "Hiraishin no Jutsu"
Ryu quickly jumped to the side barely manageing to douge it and thought _What the hell is going on... That technique only works with seals and no hidden mist shonbi should know it._
The shonbi threw another one at him and said "Hiraishin no Jutsu" again although this time it hit and Ryu in mid-jump and he skidded along the earth. _Damn this hurts..._


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2008)

The hawk however produced slicing winds of his own, much more powerful as he countered the winds Ashe just fired and let its own winds cover the mountain..the winds slicing at everything that was in its range. It slowed down slightly but its massive strength kept it moving as its giant sharp talons were not reaching out, ready to slice anybody in its path..
________________________________________________________________

"Fire Style Great Firefall jutsu!" Gouzu unleashed the massive fireball. Miezu then leaped on his brothers shoulders and fired the same jutsu, the combined fireball searing through the air...incinerating the underbush in the way until it engulfed the tiger. The brothers smirked but their eyes widened a the tiger appeared leaping out the flames, firing its own fireball..the sheer fire of the tiger itself was much greater then theirs..

The Tiger Symbol they used for the firbeall jutsu was odd enough considering they were facing a tiger themselves...fighting fire with fire did not seem to be the ideal move..
_________________________________________________________________

"Now!..Fire Style, Flaming Dragon Projectile Jutsu!" Kenshin rapidly formed his handsigns, finally ending with the tiger seal. He gathered a insane ammount of charka before stomping his foot forward before exhaling a giant flaming projectile in the form of a dragon. The searing flames errupted forward, ready to engulf the downed shinobi who still remained trapped and in the path of a flaming dragon's wrath..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ashe gasps as she is flung back into a snow covered rock. The snow upon it only dampened some of the damage but she coughs some. Her fand was right besdie her and she lifts it some, looking around. Warm, wet liquid started to drip down her face as some of the searing winds hit her. "Ichirou!!" She yells, even though it would do no good. "Kenshin!" she yells, mostly as a secret promise to herself. This is one spot she refused to die on. Asher opens her fan and ducks behind her, trying to avoid some of the wounds. Was she even strong enough..to be some of a help?


----------



## A Common Hero (Nov 18, 2008)

As the tags get closer, Ken deflects them to the side, letting the fire on his hands fade back.  He jumps forward towards ichijin as the tags go off, and stabs out at him, the fire chasing him in his wake, nearly engulfing him.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tereya* looked at *Tsuya* almost dumbfounded at the other girls statement.  "A g-genjutsu?  O-on a t-turtle?  H-have you b-been b-burned by I-Inka-chan to m-many t-times?" she stuttered as she tried to swim toward the shore.  Tereya gets closer though she does begin to spin in the whirlpools strong currents.  "D-damn!"  she yells trying to swim harder.
_________________________________

The *salamander* waited as the mucus oozed out of it's pours once again covering it's entire body.  Protecting it's sensitive skin once more.  It made a slight hissing noise that could have been from it's tail moving side to side on the rock floor or from the beast it's self.  It waited as the mist moved around him.
___________________________________

*Kiya* crept along through the cave.  The two ninja still on her back as she moved.  Her sensetive eyes and keen nose showing her the way.  The underground world smelt musty causing her to sneeze a few times as they moved.  Her paws remained silent on the dirt floor.  They then entered the cavern the first battle was fought in.  She looked around them and the tell tale markings of the Uchiha's fire jutsu.  Kiya stopped then and looked back at the other two. 
_______________________________

*Tora* finished her quick bite and headed for the barracks.  She saw Haki just entering as she approached.  She took a deep breath at the door then opened it stepping in.  The nine ninja that were sent to bring the genin there all stood in respect for the commander.  Tora laughed giving them a smile.  "I can't get use to that."  Tora said with a sigh.  "Is everyone here?"  She asked getting several nods in return. "Good.  Please sit or relax."  

Tora then looked over the nine genin.  "Don't be nervous or afraid.  We decided to start this new program and...well I guess you guys can say you are the rats we are going to try it on."  She said with a laugh.  "You have been brought here to hopefully form stronger bonds with your fellow ninja.  To hopefully accelerate your training.  We are unfortunatly short on village ninja since the last battle.  So we need you to move up quickly.  The left side will be for the boys.  The right side for the girls.  You each have a bathroom on your side.  A curtain will pull down the middle.  Any questions?"  she asked as she scanned the faces before.  "Before you begin to ask.  I will point out the others you will be living with."  Tora says with a smile and points at each genin in turn. *"Haki, Kumori, Keji, Irakiri, Myou, Ayume, Imatsu, Jiro..."*  she frowns turning to the other ninja.  "Is that safe?"  she mutters shaking her head.  "Oh, and you must be *Shinge*."  she says to the boy that just arrived.  "Now for the questions..."  she says waiting for them.
_____________________________


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 18, 2008)

Hikaru chuckled as he saw the mucus. "So that's it..." He said quietly. "The mucus protects him... If I can get rid of the mucus, I can hit the salamander..." He whispered, analyzing everything. Hikaru put a hand out in front of him and clenched it into a fist, causing the mucus to slide off of the salamander onto the ground through the use of Water Element. _Now!_ He thought and snapped his fingers, igniting a flame in the air in front of him. He tossed the flame forward, until it touched the mist. The mist then ignited all at once into an explosion. _I just hope it can't cover itself with mucus too fast..._
---------------------------
Myou raised a hand. "Will we have senseis?" She asked, trying to get right to the point.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 18, 2008)

Yoru finally slowed as she came close to the others, but she still ran. Something about this place made her feel as if she were in danger, so she held a kunai knife in one hand and prepared her other weapons for combat. She stopped when she reached the cavern where those she had been following just paused. Panting slightly, Yoru said *"So, what did I miss?"*


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 19, 2008)

_Every move I make he can counter, and that damned jutsu can make a shuriken or Kunai fast enough to be invisable, even to most eye techniques, and on top of that he claims to be able to prevent blood line traints from becoming active. I seriously dont believe this is a real fight, it has to be some kind of genjutsu._Ryu thought and slowly struggled to his feet and looked at the shonbi once more trying to avoid thinking about the Kunai inpaled into his left leg.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 19, 2008)

Dante briefly looked at the map of the general direction of where they were going. He activated his byakugan and then his golden byakugan, allowing him to see over much greater distances and in high definition.

"Gimmie a sec. You can work on how to stand up without falling over again." he searched the vast area for a minute and finally spotted footprints turn into paw tracks. "Right, got it! Let's move thataway!" Dante said pointing in some vague direction, the two nin speeding off to aid Kiya


----------



## Caedus (Nov 19, 2008)

The hawk landed on the mountain top, its great eyes scanning through the snow covered mountain. It stepped forward and unleashed a bone chilling screech, attempting to scare his enemies out of hiding..its speed and talons were powerful and quick enough to kill even the most skilled shinobi..
_________________________________________________________________

"Water! we need water! oi!" Mouzu yelled as he leaped back, throwing more kunai which only irritated the fire breathing Tiger more. The Tiger roared, its booming roar shaking the trees around before a jet of flame was unleashed, attempting to engulf the twins. Gouzu however did not respond to his brother..he had managed to hide in the trees above..once he had dropped them, he was sure he would damage the Tiger but Mouzu could only shout and flee against the clawed beast..
________________________________________________________________

Keji just watched the situation unfold and shurged..he hated being a genin..it was obvious why.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 19, 2008)

Jasik heard the screech, and tried to pin point it's location. He finally figured out where it came from, and speedy, but stealthily, ran to where it was. He broke out of the shadows, and quickly sprinted at the bird, jumped, and swung at it with his katana arm. He was aiming for the head, to hopefully cut it off, and the neck bone would be no problem if he hit it, seeing it is very light since it is a bird. It felt like slow motion as he was flying through the air.

---------------

Shinge looked at Tora, and smiled. "Yes I am." he replied to her. After she asked for questions, he raised his hand. Right after Myou asked her question, he asked, "Where do we train?" Once he noticed Myou had asked something, he looked at her.

"Sorry, I didn't notice." he said with a welcoming smile.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ashe stayed behind the shield of her fan. It seemed that the wind had died down a bit. Her eyes search through the darkness. Drops of the warm liquid dripped on the snow, and her body seemed sore a bit. Being tossed into rocks didn't help much, but she wasn't going to give up. This monster seemed to anger her. The bird was stopping her... but was there any way that such a bird could be defeated?


----------



## Kuno (Nov 19, 2008)

Kiya growled at the girl that had followed her fangs glistening slightly.  She laid down letting them stand and crawled forward.  Once she knew she wasn't touching them she transformed back into herself.  "Damn it!  Why did you follow?  Are you a kunoichi?  Who the hell are you?!"  Kiya demanded harshly.  She was to worried about her sister and the others and she stepped completely out of character for herself in her concern.
_____________________________________

Tora listened to the two and nodded.  "You will have sensei's so don't worry.  As far as where you will be training."  Tora thinks for a moment.  "Right, they have built training grounds behind the barracks here and of course your sensei will have things they want you to do." she gives them a smile.  "This will be a good thing for all of you.  So don't worry.  Some of the sensei are gone at the moment.  So when they get back we will divide them up.  I might have a mission for you before they get back but I am not sure.  Any other questions?"
_____________________________________

The mist surrounded the salamander and the mucous slid of to be replaced very quickly.  As the fire ignited around it crouched giving a slight his from the heat then let out another blast of water to cool it's self down.  For the most part it was covered well though a few small spots hadn't been covered yet.  It stomped it's feet in a rage causing the ground to shudder violently as rocks crumbled from the ceiling of the cave.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 19, 2008)

Shark looked at teh girl. "I hope you are a Kunoichi" Shark said with a smirk. "Because if you are not... You well die really fast out here..." He looked at Inka and then at Kiya. "Kiya calm down...." Shark said as he busted out again.

____________

Jiro looked at Tora. "You are that bitch from earlier!" He yelled at her as the ninja jumped on him again about to kill him if he said one More thing. "Oh hell no you don't!" He yelled as he slipped a kunai out of his pocket trying to get a slice in so he could draw blood.

_______________ 

The demon Tin dodged To teh right with a roll. "Damn good swordsman." He said getting up and pulling out two katana eon in each hand. "But not good enough!" He said as he threw his right katana at the man hoping to hit. "A fight?" Yang said looking at Umi.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 19, 2008)

*Tsuya* growls, "JUST TRY IT!  IT WON'T HURT TO TRY!" She yells continuing to swim.
---------------------
"Exactly, WHY?  Or did you lie to me?" *Inka* says staring at Yoru.
---------------------
*Kumori* continues to keep her mouth shut, but her eyes are huge.
---------------------
The man guards himself with his blade, the Katana hits the blade, then falls to the ground, "YOU ARE SUCH A F*CKING SH*T!" He yells, begining to slice again, unleashing a barrage at *Yin*.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 19, 2008)

Hikaru gasped at the rocks and jumped back away from the salamander a bit and threw a few kunai with explosive notes attached to them at the ceiling above it. _I have to work fast... When those notes go off, this is coming down on it, and possibly me if I'm not fast enough._ He thought. _It is a very simple strategy, but in this situation, a dangerous one. I am sure that the salamander will be fine, but maybe I can trap it in here..._


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 19, 2008)

Yoru flinched slightly at the yelling, then took a deep breath and tried to get herself out of the mess she'd made with the one she'd already met. *"My name is Yoru and yes, I am a kunoichi. Im sorry I lied, I only didn't want to come across as a threat to Konoha and start a pointless fight. I came because, well, you did ask me to if I was willing, and it looks like you need help."* She looked at each of the three shinobi in turn and sighed, hoping they would at least keep themselves from attacking her.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 20, 2008)

"How's he doing?"Rain asked the blind old man who was sat by Ryu with his hand on his forehead. "Losing as expected. I cant disagree with you much longer but this is a dangerous way of allowing him to summon or get Scythe's assistance when needed."
"What you mean it's just a basic genjutsu it's probly just like a nightmare fighting Scythe."
"Not this one it doesn't, everything that happens in their will effect himself in the real world and he's at a huge disadvantage even without Scythe having his weapon. Since this kid if effectively scythe he's fighting himself and scythe's powers at the same time and none of his traints can work in their."
Rain said, "So he knows every Jutsu ryu knows and his weaknesses and stranghts?"
"Indeed so if he does survive and wins not alone does he gain the ability to summon or use Scythes abilitys but he would learn a new thing or two while in their... But..."
"But what?"Rain asked looking at Ryu.
"But their clearly not the only active chakra's in his mind, their's a high proablity he might end up fighting aginste the fiend's chakra."
"I dout it."

Ryu looked at the Kunai and noticed an explosive tag he quickly pulled the kunai out and threw it to the ground and it exploded but did little damage due to Ryu's oversoul jutsu which he barely managed to finish before the explosion. He made another hand sign and summoned a shadow clone before the smoke faded and used a transformation jutsu to hide. "Pfft... Oversoul, your personal jutsu and second most powerful defense." Scythe ran at him a flow of a white spiral of lightning chakra flowing around his left hand and punched the clone.
_Only one jutsu left that can really save me from this guy, he knows every one of my jutsu's perfectly so I'd likly need to use one I havn't used before or make a new fighting styal up.. I'll try he jutsu first this is a good chance to get a hit._
A blue star shape appereaded on the ground where the clone was.
_When did he... The smoke he must of placed a seal and the clone while being in the smoke to make me attack him. Pritty good to make up a plan like that in a short lenght of time, but still this seal cant be that bad..._Scythe thought and tried to move but was unable to and thought, _Sh*t_
Ryu returned to his normal form and said, "Darkness Styal: Void seal. Not so good as you claim to be if you fell into a trap that easily." Ryu said and held his hand stright and to it's side.
"I was over confiendent in my skills as an Shonbi, considering I never seen you use this technique before it caught me off guard."
"I hate shonbi that cant admit when their beaten."Ryu said and made five hand seals and returned his arm to the stright poistion and said, "Hidden scroll jutsu." A large scroll appering which he caught.
"I wounder if you'll survive..."Ryu asked
"Proablity, depends on what your planning."Scythe muttered and tried to think of a way outside the star's centre.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2008)

The great pearing eyes of the Hawk spotted Ashe. The Hawk then unleashed another screech and then took of into the skies, hovering above the ground. The hawk flashed out its talon and then flew forward, his talons streched out, ready to grap and tear Ashe into piecies..one the talons grabbed a hold of her, there was almost no way to escape..
_________________________________________________________________

Gouzu leaped off the top of the trees, spinning around..the increased momentum that caused him to fall added to the velocity..it was time to kill this creature. Gouzu then spun clutched the two windmill shuriken in his hands, throwing the deadly blades towards the tiger from above..attempting to finish of the tiger from above such as a mighty explosion send Mouzu flying through the trees..cursing the entire way...


----------



## Kuno (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kiya* looked the girl over glancing at Inka and nods as she relaxes her temper.  "I am sorry for that outburst.  Thank you for coming though I wish you would have spoken up earlier."  she says with a sigh opening her mouth as if she was going to say something then shakes her head slightly.  "Why don't we rest for a moment then we can continue on."  Kiya adds sitting on the ground as she pulls out a water bottle.
__________________________________

*Tora* moved with her lightning quick speed.  *Jiro's *front being pinned against the wall by the small kunoichi.  "Messing with a pregnant woman is not advisable don't you know that?"  she says slamming him again.  The other shinobi chuckle as the one that pinned him before takes the knife from him.  "Don't make me regret making you part of this group.  Understood?" she says slamming him against the wall once more.

*Irakiri's* eyes went wide as she watches the commotion.
_________________________________

"I c-can't in th-this position..."  *Tereya* says fighting the current of the whirlpool.  The water is moving fast but she is able to get out of the pool of water and on to the shore.  She pants as she looks back to see *Tsuya *climbing out behind her.  "If w-we can g-get it t-to stop moving..."  she pants looking at the turtle.
_________________________________

The *salamander* begins to wiggle it's body quickly as it begins to sink into the floor they stood on.  A protective eye lid closes over it's eyes as it sinks into the ground causing the earth to quake more around them.  The notes break from the ceiling and begin to fall but salamander caused what *Hikaru* had wanted.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 20, 2008)

Hikaru chuckled. "Now to make sure he can't catch up." He said and flipped handsigns. He started to run, his hands out behind him, shooting lava out of them as he went with his Soshi Kontserun, making a few inch high pool of lava behind him. After awhile he stopped to grab Yahiko, who hadn't made it quite out of the cave all the way, throwing him over him shoulder. He continued to run out of the cave. _Heh... If the salamander goes faster than the rocks can fall, maybe the lava will slow it down. And if that fails, at least I can fight outside of this damn cave._ He thought, analyzing the situation.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 20, 2008)

Yoru thought the other kunoichi was about to say something, but instead she suggested a rest, so Yoru gave a small apologetic smile and said *"Im sorry, I was just thinking about...something...I was completely distracted.* Thinking she sounded stupid, she looked away from the group and sat down, hugging her knees to her chest, just barely aware that all her insecurety was showing.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 21, 2008)

Ryu rolled out the scroll and thought _Only one shot at this, I wont have enough chakra to continue after this jutsu so i'll be to weak to continue this battle._ Ryu made an darkness hand seal and said, "Darkness Styal: Orb of Shadows jutsu." Scythe got surrounded in an orb of darkness chakra and his own chakra slowly being drained as well as energy. "Pritty good for a kid to be able to hide a technique like this but he wasted all of it so I presume this fight is an draw."

"Thats it..."The blind man said and removed his hand and sat back.
"What happend? He win or lose?"
"niether... they both depleated each other's chakra to the point where it's impossible to do anything further."

"Where accelerating are plans, where attracting to much attention with are activitys from multiple groups and villages we need my little brother now."Marxon said standing up.
"Finally, now we get something to kill."A shonbi muttered and Marxon said, "Maybe, but where not going to him, he will come to us, fighting in this enviroment suites my strongest jutsu's."


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 21, 2008)

"Eh!" Yin yelled as the Katana flew out of his hand. "not bad?" He said as he started blocking the mans guillotine with his own. _"Left, Right, Up, Left!"_ He thought in his mind as he blocked in that pattern. He soon jumped back tho once he saw a small break and he pulled out his third katana. "Now its my turn!" He yelled and then charged at him with his Katana's in a X shape.

__________

Jiro looked at the Kunoichi. "Heh..." He said looking her in teh eyes which where in rage. "I am..." He said. "Shut teh FUCK UP!!" He yelled at the chuckling ninja who toke his knife. "Get him to shut up please damn it! I have been through alot!!" He said now looking back into her rage eyes.

____

Shark looked at Kiya. "I think a rest would be good thing?" He smiled and sat down taking out a small bottle of water he had on him and toke a drink. "So Yoru is it? Where you from or did i miss that?" He smirked as he didn't pay much attention to what she was saying.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 21, 2008)

Shinge looked back at Jiro from where he was. He walked to where they were, and stould behind Tora. "Umm, I watched my parents die when I was younger, and you said you've been through alot? Treat your shinobi with respect, and don't talk to a woman like that especially." he said.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2008)

*Kiya* sighed as they sat for a moment and shook her head.  "No time right now.  Once we get them safe and on our way back to the village, we will find out the everything we need to know about Yoru here.  Until then it can wait."  She looked at the other ninja with her and stood.  "Let's get moving again."
____________________________________

As *Hikaru* picks up Yahiko and begins to run the ground behind him begins to break up as the salamander tunnels quickly toward him.  It's as if a shark was headed toward him in the ground.  The ground is almost boiling as it bears down on him.  It moves underneath Hikaru trying to cut him off before he can escape from the the underground caves.
___________________________________

*Ichijin* backs off and charges once more.  It's as if he is posessed with his urgency to destroy the man in front of him.  Dodging the attack as he charges he swings his hand sending a burst of chakra at him.  Hoping to blast him back several feet.
___________________________________

"F-fine!"  *Tereya* yells at Tsuya.  She puts her hands together concentrating on putting the turtle to sleep in her genjutsu as Tsuya demanded.  The turtle stopped spinning and slowly sunk into the water.  "D-did it w-work?"  Tereya said stunned as she looks for the turtle.  She gives a sigh of relief then almost screams as the the water begins to split as the turtle moves quickly toward them the metal spikes cutting the surface of the pool.  It's moving much faster than a turtle should.
___________________________________

*Tora* nods at the Shinobi silencing him almost immediatly.  Then turns to *Shinge* glancing at the shinobi once more.  "Get him away now."  Tora grinds out through her teeth.  She turns back to *Jiro* "We have all been through alot.  That is no excuse.  Now are you going to behave yourself?  Or am I going to have to get rough?  Have we come to an understanding?"  she asks him.  Tora keeps him pinned until she receives her answer.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 22, 2008)

Shark nodded. "I suppose and yeah we should get moving.." He said as he got up and put teh water bottle back into his jacket. "Here i well ride along side you guys!" He said s he bite his thumb and blood came down into his palm. 

He quickly wiped the blood on his summoning tattoo and then slammed his palm against teh ground after teh handseals. "Summoning jutsu!" He said and then POOF! Strom flipper was in teh cave. "need something boss?" He asked Shark. "Yeah follow kiya with me on your back ok?" Shark said with a grin. "Sure thing boss!" Was teh otters response.

______

"No matter what you do to me i wont die... So i don't really care about pain any more...." Jiro said looking into her raged eyes again. "I Have been through alot i get attacked alot and o one cares about me i Fucking get almost no fucking respect!" He yelled now at Tora rage in his own eyes. "So don't say i Fucking have been through as much as you!" He yelled at her His eye's going back to normal now.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 22, 2008)

Yoru nodded and almost answered the question thrown at her, then smiled apologetically as Kiya spoke up. She stood and prepared herself to get moving again. *"So, what are we waiting for? We should get moving."* Then she looked at the one she'd spoken to before, noticing that she had kept her silence since Yoru explained herself. _'I wonder what she's thinking now...'_


----------



## Caedus (Nov 22, 2008)

The cries of pain and screams echoed through the forest..a man slayer quickly cutting through their ranks, his blade slashing and slicing through them as if they were paper. The Legendary Sharingan Warrior, showing no mercy..the crimson in his eyes inspirsing fear, freezing men in their places before they were brutally cut down. Sasuke did this time and time again..his partner watching in the distance with a smirk..

After several more moments and the last of the thugs felled..Sasuke glared at their bodies with no mercy. These "bounty hunters" failed to reconize him and in return, paid with their lives. Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes looked towards Kameda who walked towards his partner..

"As typical..you get all of the fun. That little display reminds me of a few years ago..back at that..caravan, you made quite the mess" Kameda smirked. "Hmph.." Sasuke turned his head away in response, the memory..that massacre was something he wasnt fond off at all due to the extreme ammount of death that had to be caused..in fact..everybody excpet one was massacred. "You and the others killed the innocents..men..women..children. There's no honor and glory in killing people who cant defend themselves" The Uchiha responded, somewhat insulting his comrade for his barbarian like ways. 

"For somebody who kills as brutally and swiftly as you do, im surprised you can keep that calm expression of yours so well. Still, thats just us..what you may find to your disliking may just been our hobbies. Dont forgot Sasuke...most of us are either insane and blood crazy but their is some in our little organization that have..a little compassion" Kameda said in return with a smirk, teasing his comrade back..


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 22, 2008)

"Ashe!" Jasik yelled as he witnessed the hawk grabbing onto her. He started to run after them, running as fast as he could to save her. He waited until he got to a big hump in the mountain, and jumped. He flew through the air towards the hawk, and finally grabbed hold of it's leg. He held on, and started to form his free hand into a katana.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 22, 2008)

Hikaru gasped and threw Yahiko as far as he could and blew a wind at him to push him out of the cave. He quickly flipped hand seals. "I'm ready for you, you big slimy beast!" He yelled and skid to a stop, creating a wall of diamond in front of him to cut off the salamander so that they could fight without having to worry about Yahiko making it out of the cave. The wind would push him the rest of way out.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2008)

*Kiya *laughed giving the big otter a scratch as she shook her head.  "I think I would feel better walking normally from here.  I don't want to be caught unprepared."  she says with a sigh.  Kiya used her transformation just slightly as she sharpened her senses.  "This way..."  she says heading down a tunnel as she followed their scent once more.
______________________________

As *Yahiko* flew out of the cave a large hawk, that he would normally summon, grabbed him and headed toward Kihei.

The *salamander* didn't care about the loss of the boy.  He wanted the young man that now stood in front of him as he broke through the ground.  It's pink tongue quickly moved out licking it's lips slightly as another blast of water was sent flying toward Hikaru.
_______________________________

"Hai!" a kumo nin said as he took the scroll from the Raikage.  He began to run quickly for Konoha and the Hokage's office.  The guards nodded as he passed.  He continued on toward the center building and rushed up.  He sighed as he noticed the *Hokage* was gone at the moment.  Moving forward he placed the scroll on the center of the Hokages desk.  He sighed with a smile on his face.  "Finally we are going home..." he mumbled giving the scroll a tap as he left hoping to catch up with the other kumo nin on their journey back to their own village.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 22, 2008)

Hikaru flipped a hand seal. "Kazeken no Jutsu!" He called out, swiping his arm in the air to send a blade of wind forward, cutting through the water blast, it continuing forward the salamander. "Now that I don't have to worry about him, I can get serious!" He yelled as the split streams of water flew by his sides. He pushed some chakra into his gloves to summon his father's sword, Kazeken.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tsuya*'s eyes grow big, "Oh, sh*t..."She says sighing, thinking about how to defeat the Turtle, nothing's comming to mind.
----------
*Inka* follows quietly, watching the surroundings carefully.
----------
*Kumori* is watching the situation, NOT to get involved.
----------
The man drops his sword then grabs the katanas, "D*mn...this f*cking hurts..." he mumbles as he grips on the blades harder, leaving deep gouges on his hands.  He then tosses the blades back at *Yin*, grabbing his gillotine sword once again, the blood cleaning off his hands as he's still bleeding.  "Nice try." He says arrogently.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryu leaned aginste a rock outside speaking to Crystal and said, "You dont have protect me any more you know, i'm sure you'd be happier not being my guardian with most of my family gone theirs no reason for you to help me."
"Ha. Like I'd let you go find another thing to summon, besides you know that your brother's summon would likly over power any others."
"Thats just it isn't it? Marxon's summon will always beat you and I know where he is and what he's planning and it perfectly suites his earth and lightning combinations. While you wont be able to recover if your harmed in their. You could die."Ryu muttered and looked down.
"How do you combine lightning and earth? Thats just making the lightning get distorted and rendered usless."
"Not if the area your fighting in has high ammounts of iron ore, each element can counter act one but even then it doesn't mean their's no way to combine them."Scythe said appering behide Ryu.
Ryu looked at him and said, "Shouldn't you be locked away inside my mind. Thats what Rain said anyway."
Crystal asked, "Who you talking to? No one's here expect us."
"Never mind."Ryu said and looked back at her. He held his hand out and attempted to form a resengan and managed to, finally he attempted to change the flow of chakra in it so it became more powerful but would damage him and decrease the time he could use it for. The resengan exploded knocking him up into the air and he hit the ground in a small creator and Scythe laughed slightly and said, "Nice try but what your doing is the impossible."
Crystal disappered taking to much damage from the explosion.
"How the hell is it impossible?! All it effectively is me trying to slow the rate at which chakra goes into the resengan."
"You cant combine a A-rank jutsu like the resengan that requires a massive ammount of conceration to just keep active with Arch which requires even more. It's simply not possible frankly it would be easier for you to just try and use your darkness chakra with the resengan which I also dout you could do."
"Oh and you could?"Ryu asked
"Not combining the element with resengan but I could easily use arch-resengan."
"Fine then show me."Ryu said and made a hand sign to swap his chakra with Scythes, basically giving Scythe his own body back.
Scythe looked at Ryu and said, "Very well... I dont have much choice now anyway."
He made a summoning seal with his hands and summoned the immortaler and held it in his right hand and made a resengan in his left. After a few seconds a ring of chakra appered around it as he used his abilitys to make the arch-resengan.
Ryu watched and said, "Whats the trick? It just has a ring."
"A ring eh?"Scythe asked and lunged the resengan into the rock Ryu was now sat upon. It hit the rock and even before it made contact rock outcorp cracked and once it hit the resengan became a large beam of chakra that destoryed pritty much everything in it's path of a radius of 30metres.
"If you wasn't effectively a ghost that would of easily killed you."
"Great so if I used that to kill Marxon then..."
"Your foolish Ryu Hayabusa. Arch techniques are dangerous if used. Their whats called a 'double edged' blade technique."
"Eh? Double egded blade, what do you mean by that?"
"It's a term used when a jutsu or technique causes harm to both the user and the reciver, but are ussally extermly powerful like the arch-resengan or your brothers Lightning Oblisk, probly the most common known double edged blade jutsu is the resengan shuriken used by your 7th Hokage. All of which are S-rank or Legend class jutsu. If you hit with a double edged blade you are likly to kill or cause huge harm on your target however, if you miss or the jutsu is ineffective you'll do massive damage to yourself. The Arch-Resengan is something that will kill you if you dont use it before it gets to small at which point it will explode and completely destroy all your major organs no matter how much chakra armor or defensive jutsu's you have."
"So if I use that technique and am unable to hit Marxon, i'm dead?"
"Highly likly."
"Good."Ryu said and switched back he placed the scythe on his back and slowly started walking towards the leaf village camp. _Where you going Ryu?!_Scythe asked. _I will clearly require assistance and Rain said he will meet me their but even with him I dout I can get near Marxon with all the shonbi he has accpected as help in return they survive._
_They will try and kill you if you go back their..._
_Be silent Scythe, I know the risks and this is a world wide issue, no village could simply ignore it and I have someone in perticular in mind._
_That Byukagan kid... Pfft he's a weakling to depend on his tainted blood._
_I find that funny, do you not have tainted blood? I do and I know you do..._
_What do you mean Hayabusa?_
_That scythe you wield, it only allows a certain blood line to touch it and that gives the impression that you have the trigon traint, another bit of evidance that led me to the conclusion is the fact your the only one to ever master Arch abilitys, the trigon bloodline would allow you to easily master it and develop. As for the fact your immortal that would mean you have done something or your traint allows it. Only one of the trigon blood has ever unlocked the final stage of his traint allowing him to control his chakra perfectly and allow them to re-create technique used by their oppents by taking note what form of chakra is used and how. So that makes you, Drakon the last known surviving member of their clan also known as 3rd Hokage of the hidden mist._
_I have to admit your research and connection skills are impressive however, we dont copy jutsu's we cant, but we can find their weakness in a split second. If the wasn't for the Uchica clan's sharigan we'd likly be world renowned._
_I also noticed the scythe you wielded had a clans symbol on it's end when inspecting it which made everything fall into place however, I must ask why step down as Hokage and conceal yourself all those years and return pretending to be a chunnin again before the time you defeated the fiend?_
_I left to create the ulimate weapon aginste fiends which is the scythe, to prevent any idiots from misusing it's powers and abilitys it grants the wielder I placed a Diemension seal._
_Ironic the same seal you used to protect your weapon killed you._Ryu thought and continued putting his hood up on that was on his black cloak.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

"Damn it..we cant kill this thing" Gouzu stated, gritted his teeth as he skidded back, Sharingan eyes glared dead forward towards the tiger. Miezu leaped back, landing next to his brother. "Oi! Well we could try an earth jutsu.." 
"No you idiot! that wouldnt work but.." Gouzu's eyes lit up, he thought he finally gotten something.
"Shut up, Im just trying to think of something oi!, we cant hit that damned thing if its fire resistant and its too fast to hit!" Miezu responded.
Gouzu smirked and smacked his brother over the head and started running elsewhere. "Where the fuck are you going! get back here! oi!" Miezu responded and sprinted after his brother..

The giant explosion that engulfed the tiger split upon as a giant fireball was unleashed from the tiger itself, more parts of the forest burning. The angry eyes of the beast watched its prey flee but there was no question as he it continued to sprint over there, growing lowly..
________________________________________________________________

OOC: Time for more references 

"You know Sasuke..you hear the rumors lately?" Kameda asked, the pair walking down a road towards an unknown destination. "Care to make sense?" Sasuke asked in return as he continued moving along, his seemingly permanet Sharingan Eyes stared dead forward..

"Some village down south had recieved some..unwelcome guests. Small word is going around that..something BIG is gonna happen" Kameda smirked. "So thats where your taking us?..just to see some action.." Sasuke asked and Kameda nodded.

Sasuke wasnt sure what was going on but when somebody like Kameda tells stuff like this..it often is rather worth going but the fact Kameda even knows whats going on with some of the weaker villages down south is rather disturbing in a sense.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: sorry Caedus, I'd need to skip. 

Genzaki fluttered his eyes in half-consciousness. The blast's current was more than anything he could handle in his capacity. The rock on which Genzaki's head laid trembled with a widening crack as a result from the powerful impact. The young man was completely disabled for the moment. Even his vision came as a total blur no matter how hard he tried to perceived things around with what was left of his consciousness. 


Yards away, Sansato was on his knees and starting to stand up. His body slightly shook, his blood prevailed on the shirtless torso, burnt by fire and stabbed by numerous kunais. Even the glamorous, ornated silver garment, claimed as a gift of the God, could by no mean withstand the tremendous force the blast had released. 

He gritted his teeth, pulled out a kunai from his arm and tossed it behind. It was almost startling to see a muscular man covered in his own blood walk around seeming as healthy as ever. Although Genzaki was on the verge of a total passout, his subconsciousness rang an alarm... This guy, Sansato was a monster. 


The monster walked past Genzaki like stepping on his chest like on a pathetic pest, but didn't do any further. Genzaki coughed out blood and slowly turned his head to the direction Sansato was heading. 

Kenshin. 

The young Uchiha was in no better condition than Genzaki, having his body slammed through trees and ended up against a large rock. Yet at least, he seemed to be fully conscious. His calculation had failed, there was no way to fight Sansato with fire, no matter how strong it could be. The stronger the attack was, the more dangerous the counter would be, and this was the proof. 


Sansato halted, towering Kenshin's lying body. On the lieutenant's face grew a nefarious grin. 

"Behold... the ultimate divine punishment!!!" shouted Sansato suddenly, both his hands raised up, sharing a dazzling raging white flame.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2008)

"Where the hell are we?" Dante said looking around his surroundings. It was barren and desolate, Seta looked at Dante about to say something, "I'm not lost. I'm never lost!" Dante quickly said before Seta could say anything.

He knelt down and saw that Kiya had gone into a network of tunnels. The two nin went onwards into the tunnel.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tereya* and *Tsuya* battled the turtle relentlessly.  They used every means necessary to destroy the thing.  Nothing was working.  Water based attacks and genjutsu just weren’t something that that could be used against the a creature like that.  It’s hard shell and metallic spikes prevented any use from their swords, it’s softer tissue would just draw up into it’s body.  An absolutely protected  fortress who would not relent.

Exhaustion set in as another round of spikes were sent at them this time they weren’t aimed at the girls themselves but the ground around them.  It formed the perfect cage, sealing them in as the turtle continued forward to finish them off.
____________________________________

*Hikaru *fought the salamander as though his life depended on it.  The salamander was bleeding in spots even losing the tip of it’s long tail to the shinobi.  Yet it still continued forward, continually pushing back.  It was ordered to kill him, though it saw nothing more than a morsel to eat.  Finally tiring of the game before it, and sensing it’s opponents low chakra, it sent one last blast at Hikaru, covering him completely from the chin down in the sticky mucus that covered it’s own body.  Giving it’s self a shake it rested a moment before finishing things off.
_____________________________________

“You know nothing of my life or what I have been through…”  *Tora* growled through her clenched teeth.  “So do not be so quick to judge your life worse than mine.”  over the time that everyone had left and the connection with Dante, Tora had regained the memories of the time she had spent with Vergil.  A time that this young genin couldn’t even begin to understand.
______________________________________

*Kiya *crept through the tunnels the others remaining close behind her as she moved on following the scents of her fellow ninja.  She scowled slightly as she caught so many more and different scents that mingled just as freshly with her comrades.  Shaking her head Kiya spoke just as the air began to become fresher, knowing they were about to exit the tunnels.  Her ears picked up the slight sounds of battle as her nose caught the scent of blood.  “There is a major fight up ahead.  Let’s move…”  She said picking up her pace as they burst out of the tunnel.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 23, 2008)

Hikaru groaned. "Nasty!" He yelled as the mucus hit him. "Oh god... This isn't good." He said, breathing heavily. He looked behind the salamander at the diamond wall. _Extend..._ He thought. Suddenly, The diamond started to grow, extending sharp tendrils from the wall, creeping toward the salamander. Hikaru started to cough. _Damn... I can't do this much.... longer..._ He though as the exhaustion started to kick in. All of a sudden, the diamond shattered into a powder and fell to the ground. Hikaru couldn't maintain it without chakra anymore.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2008)

"Looks like we have to enter." Dante looked at his coat, "Tora just cleaned this too." They ran through the tunnels, Dante's byakugan activated. There was no detection of danger just yet, but the tunnels were huge in length. 

as the two ran, Seta took the lead. Dante picked up the pace and over took. Seta did the same. Soon they were both running at full sprint having completely forgotten why they were running.

The tunnel started to widen, with Kiya at the end of it. Both ran past her knocking her over into the air. 

"OK come on then!" Dante said drawing his sword

Seta smiled and responded and drew his sword two as the two faced each other, completely oblivious as to what was happening around them.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: Damn you Vergil


________________________________



The young  Hokage walked back into the office and spotted another scroll on the desk. He clutched it tight after skimming through what it said. _Great... I was just about to talk to Raikage-sama._ 

The man let out a exhausted sigh as he found himself a seat on the stationary chair. Placing his hand of his forehead, he read through the previous paper once more. 

The sky was clear, totally unfit for even a thought about another conflict... especially in this recovering state of a newly retrieved shinobi village. Yet, the supposed truth was dawn-clear on the desk, in a letter from a shinobi once bonded with this beloved Konoha.  

"Ichirou, what the hell are you up to?" The Hokage looked out from the window, deep in confusion.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: Im assuming Shark's gonna come in and rescue Kenshin, so lol yah

Kenshin looked up, breathing heavily..his fire jutsu, his plan had failed. Then again..there was no regrets on his decision to stay and fight. He only hoped that the twins and Ashe managed to free themselves and somehow find their way back to freedom. The Uchiha started to smirk and laugh slightly, well if he was going to go out..then he would go out with the last laugh. "Yeah.." the young Uchiha kept his smirk.."Show me what you got.."
_________________________________________________________________

Sasuke and Kameda continued to walk on...Kameda knew exactly what was going on. While Kameda could have been considered one of the bigger, stronger big guys in the organization, one could argue he was a good spy personally. If anything..this man already prepared, several clones of himself were spreaded out across the world. While the clones were gathering information..

Areas such as Sea Country, Tea Country and other small island countries were beginning to feel the wrath of a force whose numbers are beyond countless.Warriors coming from across the seas..seeking death and destruction and conquest..a few countries were too fall but soon enough, the entire world would begin to feel the wrath of a force who knows nothing of defeat..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ashe gasps as she was grabbed by the bird and swooped up. The wind smacked her wounds more now, stinging them. In her hands were her fans. The talons of the great bird was digging into her, and causing blood to drop. Ashe refused to scream in pain and could only hold onto her fan so she wouldn't drop it. Ashe felt as if this was the end of her, even with Jasik hanging onto his claws. Her eye sight got a bit fuzzy , but she shakes herself back. She tries to get free but the wounds only worsen. "Ugh..useless i am" she growls and hits against the talons of the bird.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

The hawk had no intenion on feeding, only killing the target. The talons squeezed, continuing to slash into Ashe, even if the Hawk didnt kill her outright, the shock and loss of blood could easily kill somebody but the Hawk kept climbing into the air. Ready to drop Ashe into a brutal death if it had too but for now, the great bird continued to use its giant talons to cause more pain and increase damage..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

She screams. "DAMNIT YOU GREAT BIG CHICKEN!!!" she screams and tries to wack him with her fan but fails. The pain was more intense and she couldn't do anything about it. Death felt so close as her vision grew fuzzy. She wasn't sure if she was crying or, about to die. She thought about everything. "Kenshin...Uncle...Ichiru..I am sorry..." she said and her body scream in pan some more, which caused a shrilling scream from her. Her mark started to activate. This could be her only chance..but at what cost?


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 23, 2008)

Jasik noticed Ashe's curse mark start to activate. "No, Ashe, don't let it take over!" he yelled. He stabbed the bird's tallon he was holding on to, and pushed all the way through to the other side. He was hoping the bird would let them go, and he would catch her, and he would use himself to soften the fall for her. He didn't want her to die. He wanted her to live, to get to her friends. He wasn't wanted in the new Konoha anyway, it wouldn't matter if he died.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

The hawk screeched as it climbed higher and higher, it screeched, trying to scare them and let the one who hung on to the talon fall off. They were clearly high in the clouds as the winds violently whipped at them. The hawk continued to climb, starting to losen its grip but kepts its talon where it was, still slicing at the wounded Uchiha..


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 23, 2008)

"Damn it!" Jasik yelled, he couldn't let Ashe die. He pulled out a kunai, and threw it at the bird as hard as he could, aiming for the neck. Once the bird dropped Ashe, if it did, he would fall to where she was falling, and grab her, as I said earlier, cushioning her fall. Hopefully his plan would work, and he would hit the bird in the neck, causing it to drop her.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

"I can't.." she coughs, some blood coming out.  "I can't..not yet... I haven't ..." her vision becomes more fuzzy. Her body seemed numb and her mark seemed to be spreading. Yet, even she knew it would be too late. Ashe's body stops moving but she was still alive. Her life flashes before her eyes, sending memories of Ichirou, Orochimaru, and her Uchiha family. Her eyes open and she growls. Her hand tries to reach for her kunai pouch but, her body racked with pain when the bird squeezed with it's powerful talons again causing her to scream.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 23, 2008)

As the two moved closer *Kiya* scented them.  She turned to look surprised they were so close but it was to late.  They were moving at such a high rate of speed that they slammed her up into the air without even noticing she was in there path.  Kiya was tossed up into the air landing unceremoniously on her butt.  “Oh for the love of…”  she groaned as she stood rubbing her offended body part.  Her eyes narrow at the two as they stood challenging each other.  “This is not the time you idiots!”  she snapped stepping between the blades.  “We have people to help, damn it!”  she growled.

Kiya looked around her and the small group of reinforcements hoping they were enough.  “*Inka*!  Take *Yoru* and find Ashe or Jasik.  *Shark*, Kenshin should be around here somewhere.  Find him!”  Kiya begins splitting up the group.  She points in the directions there scents had split into.  Not knowing how far or where they were, just they way they went.  “*Dante* look for the Uchiha twins, over that way.  *Seta* please find Hikaru and Yahiko.  I will head for my sister.  Now get the hell out of here!”  She yelled as she glanced toward Ichijin who seemed to have his battle under control.

Kiya didn’t wait to see if the others left she just hoped they followed her orders since no one else was leading and she was to worried about her sister to care.  Changing into her wolf form she charged toward Tereya and Tsuya.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

The hawk screeched in agony, while the kunai was small compared to him, it did cause pain as the hawk only squeezed its talons tighter as it began to fly faster, diving downward before rising and spinning and flipping around, trying to shake of the shinobi that hung on to him. The hawk even flown upside down, doing all it could..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 23, 2008)

"Fuck!" Jiro said looking into Tora's eyes "And you know nothing of my life now do you?" He said looking into her eyes. "Shall we just continue this and waste my fucking time or do something!" He asked Tora with a grin.

___

Yin looked at teh boy with a smirk. "Hurts don't it?" He said as he stepped back. "So shall we really begin?" He asked with a taunt as he rushed at teh man again now his blades in a X again.

___

Shark nodded and Rushed out of teh Cave "Kenshin! where teh fuck are you!" He yelled looking around. "Damn it Kenshin!" He yelled around once more. "Show your fucking Face i i gotta fucking save your sorry ass!" Shark said as he kept running in the direction kiya told him to.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ashe screams. The pain became too much to bear. The mark had stopped moving. Had the hawk done this?? Ashe's screams were like one that were being tortured. Blood dripped down heavily from the hawks talons. "Ichirou! Uncle!? Anyone...!!?!?!" she yells. All in her mind she had hoped Kenshin was doing much better. She didn't care who saved her, or if she died because of these wounds. She wanted to go back and at least see her uncle before. She had refused to die.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

*Inka* nods, "Hai!" She says, running out of the tunnel, Yoru on her heels, she looks back at her, "You see any sign of a fight?" she asks her companion, then hears the loud screech faintly, "The hell?" she says looking around for the bird, "Do you see the thing?" she asks Yoru panically.
-----------
"Oh f*ck this..." the man says snapping, sending fireballs at *Yin*.  He then charges, "YOU CAN'T TAKE ME DOWN THAT EASILY!" he yells, swinging his blade at an incredible strength out of anger.
-----------
*Tsuya *closes her eyes awaiting for the time to become of her and Tereya, _'Well at least we fought.'_ she thinks.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 23, 2008)

Yoru follows Inka, trying to look for anything suspicious. *"No, I dont see any sign of a struggle anywhere...strange..."* Panicked, she started to think maybe she shouldnt be involved in this, then brushed those thoughts aside as she heard faint shouts of pain. *"I dont see anything, but it sounds like its coming from over there!"* Yoru said, running toward where she thought the source of the noise was, not bothering to look back and check if Inka followed.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 23, 2008)

All of a sudden, something clicked in Jasik's mind. The only reason this bird can fly like this, is because it's bones are very light, so maby if they put all their weight into it, they could lower it. "Ashe!" Jasik yelled. "I need you to do something. I know it might be hard, but I need you to put all your weight in your feet! I'm saying all of it! As much as you can! I can very faintly sense people coming, and I'm sure they're reinforcements, so we need to get this thing lower!" he yelled. He didn't know if she heard him or not, but they didn't have enough time for him to repeat himself.

He concentrated on both arms. He was going to try and turn them into big javelins, or something heavy. He's never changed it into anything but something sharp, but he was going to try. He concentrated hard. So hard, his nose started bleeding. But then, slowly, but surely, his hands started to shift into big spheres. He concentrated more, and his all from his wrist to the tips of his fingers turned into metal spheres, and his forearm turned into a thick metal shaft. It was working!

"Okay, Ashe, remember what Is said!" he said, reminding her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

*Inka* nods, following right behind, eventually they see the giant bird, "There it is...." she mumbles then yells, "ASHE, JASIK!?  JUST HOLD ON!" with her loud voice.  "Alright, I could shoot them out of the air, if you can catch Ashe, the girl, then I'll catch Jasik...then you take the Hawk out if you can...Okay?" she says to her companion as they run closer.  "Ready...?  Set..." she starts as they start to get close enough to the spot where the Hawk is.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: be mindful the hawk is super high in the sky

The hawk rose higher but its speed started to decrease however, there was several problems. The hawk was suppose to kill those it master had ordered to and did not intend on letting go. Should anything happen, the hawk will plummet to its death along with those holding on. The hawk squeezed its talon as tight as it could, it was almost impossible to save Ashe now, the ammount of blood she would lose and already had lost could have meant death by blood loss. The hawk was still killing at Ashe, it was a miracle she was still alive..the talons were meant to kill. However the fact they were so high in the sky and the cold winds and snow pounding a them, ice began to form on their bodies and soon enough, any of the shinobi including the hawk itself could freeze to death..

There was too much things against the two shinobi, unless help came..their chances of survival was very slim.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

Her body seemed numb to her, she couldn't feel it. Right then another searing pain hit her. Ashe did not know how much blood she had lost, but she wished help would come soon....even if it would be too late. Ashe gave another terrifing screech, which somehow managed to drown out the wind. The cry soon gave away as she just hang there. Tears fill her eyes and she gets some blood on her hand. Maybe...this would work....even if it didn't, at least she tried. Ashe dropped the fan, sending a long some tears as it was sent down. Getting her bloodied finger she swipes it across her tattoo and hits it against the birds talon. She had hoped it could be summoned this way. If not, then she was surely doomed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

*Inka* sighs, "Sh*t...I can't reach them...So much for the god d*mn Fireball..."she says getting very irritated as then Ashe's fan drops, "COME DOWN HERE YOU F*CKING CHICKEN!  KILL ME INSTEAD!" she screams at the hawk, "Only one chance...heat the environment...but...that would mean...my downfall...no...protect them with my life...take the bird down..."she says looking at Yoru.  

Then she stares at the bird, forming fire into a ball, then growing it to the size of her hand, she then throws it with most of her force, it only goes about halfway to them.  "D*MN IT!" she yells again, the snow starts to fall, her voice was a bit too loud.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

The hawk screeched even louder, it was time to get rid of its prey once and for all. The hawk climbed as high as it could, the cold chill, freezing at the humans on it. The girl was doomed to die and then the boy. The hawk at its high altitude began to make giant loops in the air, screeching as loud as it could and then after several loops. The hawk dived down towards the ground..it would take some time before it was even in firing range but the hawk had evil intentions on its mind..


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 23, 2008)

Yoru nodded and looked up at the hawk, Ashe, and Jasik. She could just barely make out the three different figures. Knowing that her talents were lacking in this situaition, she bit her lip as she thought. The only thing she could even think of doing would be using her Tau Mai to create a cushion of snow for the two to land on, but then how would she take out the bird? It was too far away to hit with a kunai or poisoned needles, and she didnt know any jutsu that could hit a target so far away. *"Damn! Any other ideas, Inka?"*


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

She screams some. "Damnit!?" a tiny puff of smoke had formed, but nothing else. "I am a rat trapped in a corner..." she said with painful gasps as the talons dug into her. She bit her thumb and wiped it again, slamming it onto the birds talons again. "Come on!" she yells mostly in pain and then the air fills with smoke. Did it work... would she be able to bring this hawk down? 
OOCCaedus can say if it worked or not, i dont want to say "the hawk gets wrapped by a snake" and autohit)


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2008)

"Uchiha twins?" Dante wondered who they were, "I think my memory is a little hazy. Never mind." Dante disappeared towards the direction Kiya had pointed at. He laughed to himself, knowing he could never be Hokage. He hated giving out orders.

He activated his Byakugan and saw some folk fighting a giant hawk. "Why the hell is that bird so big? I wonder if you can deep fry it in the Colonels secret spices" 

Dante knew the situation was dire for the shinobi trapped in the talons. "Hey is that Ashe? Hey Ashe!! What you doing up there?" Dante sighed and took out several kunai with tags on them. 

"I always use this move and I always drain my chakra quickly. Guess I'm not a fast learner." Dante said preparing himself for multiple Hiraishins


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

"God f*cking d*mn it...I'm getting sick of this sh*t..."*Inka* says Irritatedly then huffs, "All we can do...is watch ourselves untill they get close enough..." she says to Yoru, then continues to watch as the smoke appeared around the bird, then waits to see what will happen.  "Dante?  Why...?  Never mind..." She says as she sees the powerful Hyuuga, "Alright now..." she says watching everything going on.

((OOC: I am going for a bit...so Caedus and/or Artful have control of Inka))


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 23, 2008)

"Damn it what is wrong with this f*cking thing?!" Jasik yelled, jumping off the bird's back, then pouncing back down, landing several kicks on the bird's back. He tried to kick hard, but his fall off of the bird from earlier took a lot out of him. He kept kicking, then after a while stopped, for he almost fell off. He started to fall, and grabbed the bird's feathers, hanging on to them, then pulling himself back up. He sat on the bird's back, then formed his right forearm into a katana again, then tried to stike at the bird's right wing, hoping to tear it.

((sorry for that auto-hit))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 23, 2008)

Their scents grew stronger as Kiya tore the forest she came out into a clearing that had a waterfall with a giant turtle in the pool.  She saw Tereya and Tsuya trapped in a what to appeared to be a makeshift cage.  As Kiya charged forward she changed into herself flipping hand signs.  She skidded to a hault in front of them slamming her hand into the ground causing an earth wall to grow up between them and the turtle.  

"O-oonee-chan..."  Tereya said with relief as Kiya appeared.

Kiya shakes her head.  "You can tell me what happened later.  Let's get the two of you out of there."  She says with a sigh looking at the spikes enbedded in the ground.  They could hear the tell-tale sound of more spikes hitting the wall.  Though for now it is holding strong.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2008)

That would be one mistake..one giant mistake. In pain and agony, the Hawk screeched, its talons finally released the death like grip which trapped Ashe which sent her down hundreds of feet to her death towards the giant exposed rocks in the mountain below. Its injured wing of the hawk caused tremendous pain as it tried to fly upward, violently flapping its wing but instead releasing even more violent slicing winds following after the falling Uchiha..the hawk would have to shake the boy off..

Still the violent slicing winds that followed Ashe would prove fatal, the amount of blood she had lost and her massive injuries from the talons would be enough to kill any shinobi. Even if she avoided the the slicing winds, she could still die from her injuries or die from falling on into the giant exposed rocks of the mountain below..in other cases, her weakened self also wouldn't be to deal with the intense blizzard that covered the mountain. Her cold covered body could freeze her to death, its seemingly impossible for the young Uchiha to survive..

3 ways to die..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

*Inka* stares for just a moment then snaps, inflaming her hands, then throws a massive fireball to a pile of snow, evaporating it.  The steam starts to rise under Ashe, warming her body and slowing her fall.  As Ashe gets lower, Inka runs to catch her, "Gotcha'..." she says, catching the Uchiha kunoichi. After getting her out of danger, Inka starts to bandage Ashe up, trying to save her fellow shinobi.
-----------
*Tsuya* sighs, "You couldn't have come at a better time..." she says, trying to help Kiya get them out from inside.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 23, 2008)

"No! Ashe!" Jasik yelled in panic. He was about to jump down to catch her, but he noticed Inka had her. "Thanks!" he yelled to her. He turned back to the bird, and decided he was going to try and finish it off. He crawled carefully to the Hawk's head, and took his sword arm, and stabbed for it's neck. He had to battle against the winds, so his arm was moving sort of slow. He was still going to try and stab through it's neck.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 23, 2008)

Yin saw teh fire balls and quickly jumped to teh right to dodge. "Shit!" He yelled as he didn't see teh man coming at him. And the next thing yin knew his right hand katana was on the ground and his right palm deep sliced open. "OH!" He said backing up and doing handseals. "Want some ash in your eyes?" He asked and then spit out ash in front of him hoping to see his enemy soon so he could blow it up.

______

Shark kept moving on storm flippers back. "Eh see em boy?" He asked looking around as teh ran. "Nope!" Storm flipper responded. "Wait do you hear that?" Shark said as storm flipper stooped. "Yeah it sounds liek fighting and it is everywhere!" Shark looked ahead "Keep going we have to find Kenshin!" He said as teh rushed forward. "Eh i gotta stop ahead it is a canyon!" Storm flipper stopped rig th before it.

 Shark looked down and saw two figures. "Wait one of those is Kenshin!" He said quickly doing handseals. "Water clone!" And POOF! A water clone appeared. "Go scout ahead?" The clone nodded and ran down teh canyon. "What is he for?" Storm flipper asked. "I need to see how strong teh other guy is.."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2008)

"You really think you can catch me with this?" The man says from within the ashes, "I know this technique...and katon can't touch me..." he says smugly, then charges *Yin*, showing himself, Kage Tatsu shown, just ready for the ash to ignite.  "What's wrong...?  Afraid?  Or just chicken?  Oh I know, can't handle someone stronger in your face..." He says now teasing within the ash.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 23, 2008)

"EH!" He said as he clicked his teeth from shock. *BOOM!* all teh ash ignited. He quickly got out a needle and chucked it at teh Bunshin as it disappeared. "What..." He heard no scream coming from the Ash now tho. "It really cant hurt you!" he said in shock. "Enough!" Umi said as he jumped in front of Yin. "Stop fighting now! i well take you to my Friend who you wanted to meet..." Umi said. "But..but..." Yin said and then was cut off. "Enough! Yang heal yins hand.." Umi yelled marching off toward he lake. "Heal it on the way yang and follow me shinobi!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ashe felt herself falling, but her body felt numb. Small prickles of pain stabbed her multitude of times. Ashe refused to die. Why did the hawk go after her. The blizzard whipped at Ashe's body. She could move her, but couldn't feel it a bit.She wanted to call for help. She could feel warm hands around her, but could not recognize them. Ashes eyes closed and she passes out finally. She hoped she would make it, to see them again. The rise and fall of her chest showed she was still alive, but heavily bleeding. The Uchiha did not give up on life just yet. The mark was back now in it's original place.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 23, 2008)

Yoru shook her head, mentally scolding herself for her slow reaction. She ran over to Inka and Ashe, helping Inka in any way she could while still keeping an eye on the hawk. She noticed Jasik's efforts to stab the hawk in the neck. _'Its still to high to reach with a kunai...Would the silent killing technique work? No, Id still have to get up there somehow...And even if I killed it, what would happen to Jasik?'_

Yoru cursed and looked back down at Ashe, who was just barely breathing. The sight reminded her of her late mother. More urgently than before and with tears in her eyes, she bandaged the girl's wounds and tried to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2008)

Dante put his kunai back in his pocket. "Hm...on closer inspection you're not twins. I think Kiya said something about twins." Dante folded his arms and thought about it, "Nope! I have no idea who she was talking about."

He looks at the giant bird and the injuries both parties were suffering but figured the Hawk was ultimately the one going to lose. 

"Well, nice seeing you guys! you got this one in the bag. Good job!" Dante said giving a thumbs up and walking away.

"Right now, let's see who else is close by." Dante disappeared from sight and travelled at blinding speed towards the next group of people. He saw a mucus covered Hikaru fighting a Salamander and thought it was a totally bizarre sight. Though he was struggling, Dante's byakugan could see what was about to happen so he left the two to sort their differences.

He walked past a giant turtle and saw Kiya. "Oh hey Kiya! Well I'm still clearly in the wrong place..." Kiya looked at him in total surprise, anger and frustration. "I know, I know! but you'll be happy to know that everyone else is doing fine! Well Hikaru is covered in mucus but aside from that its all good!" Dante said once again looking at the giant turtle.

"What the hell is wrong with this place..." he sped off to the last group of people and saw two shinobi who looked exactly the same fighting an angry fire breathing tiger.

"TWINS!!" he shouted at them, "Ah thank god. Kiya would have torn me a new one had I not found you." The forest around him was ablaze. 

"Why do I always get the fire breathing things?" thinking back to Variel and feeling his water element on his hands. He breathed in and searched for the chakra points. Due to the size of the thing it had a lot more than normal. Over 300 infact so it would take too many divine punishments. 

"Looks like I'll have to do it the fun way." he smiled drawing his sword


________________________________

OOC: sorry I took so long with this post. 

*Vergil* looked down at a young man walking idly through the forest. A hoarse but eloquent voice was heard through the trees

"State your name and your purpose, if your answers are unfavourable then I shall have no choice but to slay you where you stand." 

Vergil activated his Byakugan.

"Please keep in mind that my doujutsu can read heart rate, perspiration, eye movement and breathing. In other words I will know when you are lying and if you lie then you shall not die, immediately."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 24, 2008)

Seijun raised his head, the green irises of his eyes eerily reflecting the sun's light. He gave no signs of surprise or unease, letting his mind flow like a river, calm and steady. _Find him for me...._ he commanded Tsuki-Neji. The obeyance of the odd weapon was quick in coming, as it spiritually reached out, searching it's environment with a mystical sonar, unheard and unseen. 

_So...he is there..._ Seijun turned to face the direction of the voice, then spoke softly, despite his naturally deep voice. "Given name, Seijun. Surname, Togiretogire. My purpose is lacking. I wield my strength for the 'Aku Soku Zan.' So long as you are not evil, you need have no fear of me.....however..." Seijun's voice trailed off, and his eyes narrowed dangerously, radiating calm, assured power. "If in fact you are evil, you will not live to see the next dawn."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 24, 2008)

OOC: *Bituin*-Here is the link for the sign-up thread.  You have to use the character template on the first page and post there before posting in the main thread.

"Oh he is in so much trouble..."  Kiya mumbled as she watched Dante walk away.  She dropped into the ground and made of the spikes drop down far enough the other two could escape.  As she came up she looked at the pair.  "Let's deal with the damn thing."  She said glaring at the turtle who turned his head in her direction.  She flipped handseals and a great mud river flowed under the turtle catching him the mire of it.  It let out a great moaning sound as it began to struggle.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 24, 2008)

"So be it!" Sansato growled in his sadistic glee. The raging white flame bursted up, emanating dazzling beams of light before imploding itself and wane off. "My ultimate technique! Ninja Art: Storm Center Jutsu!!!" 

Yards behind Sansato, Genzaki felt choked. The air around him was moved by some sort of invisible force, so fast that his lung couldn't even catch up. Soon in the midst the battlefield presented a horrific scene: the whole region raged up with cutting winds, all converging into one insane shinobi, with his hands swollen up with bruises and cuts from the ferocious breezes, his eyes almost bulging out of the holes, and his muscles so intense that even they seemed to be dispatching  in no time. 

Then there came the time when the horrendous storm finally came to a halt. Sansato heavily panted with blood creeping all over his body. Still in his face a confident and gruesome smirk presented. He raised both his palm facing toward the lying Kenshin and stood still in a seemingly offensive stance. 

"Kiss your life goodbye, Uchiha!"  


*   *   *   *   *   *


Sansato's eyes widened as the ultimate focused blast went totally astray, ending up slicing through and totally decimating an entire row of trees throughout the vast forest. A violent force slamming into his back had made the his palms headed to the wrong direction in the most crucial moment. Kenshin had just gained his life back. 

"What was that?" The lieutenant turned around in extreme frustration, but what he could find was only a small pond of water on the ground. 

Out of confusion Sansato suddenly turned to the direction far upward and spotted a human figure with some sort of a sea creature.

"Damn you cheap shooting coward!!! Are you gonna just stand there and hide?"      




__________________________



As the slimy freak stopped before its exhausted prey, the second door of the battle had already come. The pair of eyes creepily spun in opposing directions, as the coarse and acrid tongue stuck out, ready to grab and swallow the worn-out, covered-in-slime Hikaru. 


"Hey...Hey!!! Wait!!! Rea..."  


The unfortunate salamander let out a desperate scream of agony as a crescent slice went thoroughly through its disgusting protruding tongue. The isolated part of the tongue was sent off a few meters ahead, as a foot landed on the ground and a blade sheathed into its cover. 

"Reaper's Feast.... Damn, shame on me. It was just a name man!!! You gotta thank me flying boy." Seta crossed his arms, smug in a way. "Plus, I really felt a little dizzy when that damn woman sent me after this creep..." 

The salamander had jumped back several yards after its tongue got cut off, showing a visible hostility toward the new comer. Seta unsheathed his blade once again and took a glimpse over it. The shiny metal of the blade got partially red. 

"This ain't gonna be smooth." Seta sheathed his sword again and rushed toward the creature, only to immediately flip back as the salamander stomped a foot at him. 

Little was the creature aware that Seta had took a little amount of the slimy mucus on his skin on the sheath of his blade. And to his observation, the sheath was somewhat molten. 

"Shithead. That'd be one bash for all the cash." Seta nodded to himself and turned to Hikaru. Definitely, they had to work together.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 24, 2008)

_So your an obessive Shonbi that's only aim as a shonbi was to become immortal and you eventully became a Kage and thats why you know so much techniques?_
_Indeed. Just remember that the leaf village are very busy and your unlikly to even get help if they still trust you._
_I'm sure he'll listen at the least. If he knows whats good for him and the future of this world._
_Your rank doesn't fit your skills does it, he's unlikly to listen to someone below him?_
_Maybe in your day ranks meant something but now their meaningless Scythe, a genin could be much more powerful then any Kage._
_Maybe in your dreams._Scythe replied and added, _Where being followed by your brother's elite._
_I've known that since we left the village, their not worth fighting unless they attack._
_At least you understand that my stranght is beyond theirs._Scythe confidently replied
_I never said you... I'm stronger then ever. Ever since I mastered my traint which my brother has yet to relize._
_What? Your beginning to sound like someone who only cares for power._Scythe said


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 24, 2008)

Hikaru sighed. "Thanks. You sure saved my ass, Seta-san." He said. "Unfortunately, I'm stuck in this nasty ass slime!" He yelled, aggravated. "A little help?" He asked. _The ever-strange Seta. At least he fights with all the seriousness of any shinobi I have seen.... Just a bit more playfully._


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2008)

The hawk was in agony but then once more dived down towards Ashe, ready to finish her off, maybe its life was at an end but the hawk intended on killing as many as it could. By somehow, someway the Uchiha wasnt died, the injuries, the cold and the fall, all of these things should have killed her by now. It was surely impossible but all of these injuries would prove fatal or even long lasting. Torn muscles and ligaments, broken bones and disease such as fever should have continued to only her the Uchiha's life a living hell. No mercy..the hawk flew at a very swift speed, only having to dive down..
________________________________________________________________

Gouzu and Miezu kept running, Miezu cursing and insulting his brother, attempting to smack his brother back as the Tiger continued pursuit. Miezu did not know what was going on but he failed to notice the small stream that Gouzu seemed to follow..

________________________________________________________________

Kenshin was confused..some sort of mircale had occured and saved his life. He was ready to die but now something happened..something he never expected. He could only turn to see some other mysterious figure who at last arrived..


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2008)

"Evil?" Vergil laughed a deep and scary laugh, "and can you judge so easily what is good and evil? You must lend me your insight one day." Vergil's byakugan saw that his position had been detected, through the strange chakra emanating from the sword.

"That's an....interesting sword." he jumped down from the tree and landed 10ft away from the stranger. Even though his body was aged his mind was as sharp and his heart as hungry as ever. He wanted to see what this young man was capable of. The exchange of his own years to resurrect Rukia had taken a hefty toll on his body, however it was not without some benefit. Through the contact with the Shinigami he had gained valuable experience through countless fallen shinobi. Vergil had yet to be tested but he saw something in this kids eyes that he had never seen before, not in dante or even otawa

"I see no headband. Where do you come from? I won't let anyone near Konoha who I don't know anything about." his hand already on Yamato his trusted katana

------------------------------

Dante charged at the huge tiger who was already pissed off. It looked at Dante, a newcomer to the battle, but still focussed on the twins who were at their wits end. 

Dante shot out chakra from his palm at the tigers left paw, enough for the beast to feel it and cause injury to it. If it hit, it would at least turn its attention to Dante, giving some rest to the two Uchiha. They would need their stamina for later


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ashe managed to open her eyes just barely, and watches the hawk come towards them. Why her? She had been targeted, not Jasik. Now since these others are here, they would be in danger to. She wanted to speak out and warn them, but no sound escapes he lips, only a little opening and closing of her mouth as if breathing. Her body was warming up, and she was being healed. Did these people not see the Hawk!? Were they going to go down to, when the hawk was after Ashe..??


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 24, 2008)

"Kenshin i got good news and bad news!" He said running down teh canyon, Storm flipper staying at teh canyon side.  "Good news is you are not going to die!" He smiled as he got to teh bottom. "But the bad news is your Friend is so say Goodbye!" The whole time he was coming down he was doing handseals.

"And say goodbye now or you are gonna miss it!" He stopped his handseals and there before him where 10 water clones. "Boom!" They all blow up into a huge water splash. "Ya see if one clone makes ya go like that missing you jutsu alot well hurt you!" He looked at Kenshin. "Also i need the water anyway for me water Jutsus!"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 24, 2008)

*Tora* let out a yell of frustration at the genin.  "Uh...commander..."  the shinobi who stood next to her said as he laid a hand on her shoulder.  

With a growl Tora tensed and let go of *Jiro*.  She stepped back and took a deep breath.  "As I was saying..."  Tora began moving back to where she stood before.  "You will get your sensei soon.  For now I want you working on the hospital.  I will come and get you in the morning to begin this first mission."  she glanced around at the *genin* standing there and sighed.  "Please try to get along.  Until tomorrow..."  Tora said with a bow as she walked out of the building the other ninja following.
-----------------------------------

*Irakiri* looked around with wide eyes as several other ninja walked into the barracks carrying the belongings of the nine *genin*.  "Well..."  She mumbled.  "I guess we better get settled in."  she walked over and grabbed her stuff and looked at the many beds that lined the girls side of the room.  "I will take this one I guess..."  Irakiri said with a sigh as she began to put her stuff away.
___________________________________________

"Okay..."  *Kiya* says looking at the beast around the spike embedded wall.  "How do we beat a giant turtle..."  she says thinking as it continued to struggle.  "*Tsuya* get your sword out."  Kiya looked to *Tereya* "Get ready.  It's stuck in the mud for the moment.  Use those swords on anything soft.  I will use teeth..."  Kiya said as she changed into an tiger.  They sped around the wall and headed for the turtle, weaving around the spikes that it had fired.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 24, 2008)

Myou watched Tora as she left. _That is one pregnant lady whose bad side I will never want to get on..._ She thought and chuckled quietly, looking around. She stood up, looking at her fellow genin. "Well, I don't know about you guys." She said looking at them all. "But I think we should all introduce ourselves. You know, get to know each other." She suggested. "Obviously, we have all been through a lot, considering we are all here in the current... Situation. And some of us have already made that quite apparent." She said, looking at Jiro, then at the rest of them. "And I understand that we may not all want to talk about that until we get to know each other, but we should at least get to know some basic things. Names and stuff." Myou finished, smiling at everyone.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 24, 2008)

The seven chains beneath Seijun's sleeve rustled, anxious for fresh blood. But, Seijun stilled them with a sharp, mental snap. He could tell from looking at the man before him, he was a swordsman of the greatest caliber. And Seijun would match his skills against this man.......

"My insight is limited. The Aku Soku Zan is all that guides me....and my blade, Wangetsu-tsuki," Seijun said. His right hand moved behind his waist, grabbing the hilt of the chokuto, and tugging it free. With a slow, measured draw, Seijun pulled the nightblade free of the saya, holding it out to the side in a backhand grip. He then reached up to the katana sheathed over his right shoulder, and removed it, sheath and all. Slipping the katana and sheath into the left side of his waistband, Seijun's green eyes took in Byakugan user in front of him, the "Crescent Moon" in his hand resembling a storming, starry night sky. 

Putting his right side, and his blade, forward, Seijun spoke once more. "Togiretogire Seijun, Tenken Battousai. I have no village to call my own. Missing-nin, roamer, wanderer, nomad, vagabond. Call me what you will."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 24, 2008)

*Inka* stands, "Yoru...you take care of Ashe...I'm going to take the Hawk down..." she says then hops in front of the two, her hands out to catch the bird, and her feet in a stance to steady her, "If I can save her once...I can save her again..."The kunoichi says, a determined look in her eye.
-----
*Kumori *chooses a bed, silently, next to Irakiri's, she ignores Myou for the moment,*"So what do you think of everyone so far?"* She asks her friend. Then looks to Myou, *"Uchiha Kumori..." *she says quietly.
-----
"Right." *Tsuya* says as they charge the turtle, stabbing at the beast with all her strength.
-----
The man follows *Uni*, popping a cigarette in his mouth, and lighting it with his fire.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 24, 2008)

Myou sighed. "Dang... Don't be so excited..." She said, looking at the beds. "Hmm... Eenie, Meenie, Miney, Mo." She said, pointing at one bed at a time. She picked the one that was one away from Kumori, so that there was one bed between them. She leaped into the bed, in an unusually cheerful mood. "My name is Myou. Aiyoku Myou." She said, looking at Kumori. "Nice to meet ya." She looked at Irakiri. "Do you two know each other?" Myou asked, curiously.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 24, 2008)

Haki looked at the friendly girl coldly and turns away, going to the farthest bed. HEr stuff was beside this bed, and it remained unpacked. Her thoughts raced. 'Why did they bring us here? Are the ones that were sent out okay.. Ashe... Kenshin... ' Her back was to the others. It wasn't because she was being cold, but now wasn't a playful get-to-know-each other time. Something seriously had to be wrong and it bugged her. Her eyes dart to where the girl said Uchiha. How were there more....??


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 24, 2008)

Yoru nods and keeps bandaging Ashe's wounds. She tried to keep working carefully and quickly at the same time. After a few minutes she'd done all she could to stop the bleeding, but she definitely wasnt done. Even Yoru could tell that Ashe had some other injuries...or at least she thought she could.

Before she did anything else, she decided to set up defense. Yoru stood and focused her chakra, then spun and made a small snowstorm. Kneeling back down so she could examine Ashe, Yoru controlled all the snow in the air, hers and the snow that was already falling, to swirl in a tight sphere around herself and the injured girl. She left it just thin enough for herself to see through, but if the hawk got past Inka after its next attack, hopefully she could at least keep it away.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2008)

OOC: metallica. nice.

"Where you lay your head is home. I see." Vergil smiled slightly, barely visible. He could sense that they both wanted the same thing.

"Well then, there's no point beating around the bush. I don't think you have any malicious intent, just the opposite actually. However I would like to test my skills on that sword of yours, I'm sure you feel the same. My name is Hyuuga Vergil, shall we begin?"

Vergil took up his stance, preparing for a judgement cut, which would send a wide slicing wind towards this young man


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 25, 2008)

There was no air. All around Sansato was a multitude of water, violently choking and splashing him in the brief moment of the massive explosion. Its pressure drove him into his own bones and fleshes, and in less than a second his muscular body turned twisted, mutilated and later then, exploded with the water itself. 

But then it was revealed that Sansato had just in time flipped the substitution handseals, thus in the midst of the exploded water, there was only water and water. The bloody lieutenant rushed in from behind the new comer with a sadistic glee on his expression. He was too close and it was almost too late for any defense from his victim.

"Your right!!! Goodbye!!!" Sansato shouted and thrusted his palm forwards.

Splash.

"What?"

His palm went through a bunch of water, which was already collapsing. Sansato's eyes widened again in bewilderment. He had missed the real one. Even worse was that the momentum was so great that he would become totally defenseless if there was any instant coming attacks.


_________________________



Seta fully turned to Hikaru, knowing the salamander would bide it time after such a painful gift from the newcomer. "Yeah, like I didn't see it." Seta raised his sheathed and showed Hikaru the partially molten part of the metal. "That big ass slime ate my sword sheath. Guess something's wrong with your body flying-san. Good, though. Wrong but good."     

He walked forward and sat down beside Hikaru. "I still don't wanna touch that creep cuz it'll sure give me creeps. I don't know if this thing eats skins, well maybe not, but it does melt metal. So I guess we'll need one big hit and all. My sword's gonna be done with, but oh well I can buy a new one and name it exactly the same, so that's not the thing."

Seta stood up and unsheathed his sword, then wiped a part of the mucus aside from Hikaru hands and wrists. The sheath quickly got molten and Seta tossed it away. "This really looks like shit you know." 

Now that Seta had got ready with his bare katana blade, the salamander fully stood up, excited at the thought of a nasty revenge on the insolent interferer. 

"Your depleted. But I guess a little earth wall right in my front won't hurt." Seta turned to Hikaru and winked. Though his muscles had lost their instictive memory, his raw strength was still unrivaled despite the slim, smallish figure. Against creatures relying solely on dirty tricks, Seta would surely be the right guy.      


The salamander released a growl and madly charged forwards, blinded in rage.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 25, 2008)

Hikaru nodded and made a hand seal, stomping a foot on the ground, creating an earth wall like Seta had asked. "Kill that slimeball for me, okay?" He asked, returning a wink. In exhaustion, Hikaru moved away from the area that Seta and the salamander would fight and sat down. _Just don't take too long..._ Hikaru thought.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 25, 2008)

OOC: I'm pleased you approve. Nice follow-up, lol.

IC:

Seijun felt the air's disturbance, and leaped backwards while rolling to the side in one smooth, calculated motion. _Long range kenjutsu? What is this man...._ Seijun thought, as he rolled up to his feet, putting his right foot forward again, and held Wangetsu-tsuki in a modified _chudan_ stance, placing the butt of the handle into his left palm, which faced out with the fingertips pointing down, resting next to his left hip.

"My turn, my technique. Tentsuchiheru-ryuu, Shuugeki Tousei!" Seijun yelled as he put the blade, still in a backhand grip, to his right side as he ran at Vergil, his eyes never leaving Vergil's figure. When he was within three feet of the Hyuuga, Seijun reverse-sheathed, as if sheathing his chokuto in his left hip, then slashed upwards diagonally to his right, kicking the back edge of the sword as he did so to increase the power and speed. While doing this, he still held the chokuto in a backhand cut.

Should Vergil dodge, as he probably would, Seijun's left hand was ready, floating in the air to his side, ready to quick-draw his kodachi or katana.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2008)

'a multiple sword user, and a decent one at that' Vergil thought. he decided jump back and lean so the sword missed his body by inches. Yamato still sheathed, he quickly drew it as the first sword slashed high into the air.

Yamato, was already infused with wind chakra making its reach a good 9inches more than appeared. the slash was aimed at seijuns chest and since it was a sword strike with wind it was impossible to block. Seijun had to either dodge or be killed.

Vergil was impressed that he had to resort to using his elemental chakra so early in the game, but he was determined to see the boys true power


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 25, 2008)

OOC: Probably about to leave after this post. Thanksgiving church service.

IC:

Seijun wandered briefly why the swordsman was attacking from there....then Tsuki-Neji mentally wailed at him, crying out a warning. Reacting on instinct, Seijun ducked as the invisible blade passed him over....taking a strand of hair along with it. Seijun landed in a crouch, one leg outstretched in front of him. He cocked the chokuto behind him, two fingers extended, and launched a counter-attack on Vergil, lashing out by spinning and rising in one motion, adjusting his height as he spun with seemingly random slashes to various points of Vergil's body. This was his 'Senran Tousei,' Battle Wind Sword Rush. 

Seijun closed the gap, leaping at Vergil while turning his body horizontal. He would land, then chase after him, spinning and slashing all the while.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2008)

'so, its spinning now?' vergil thought as the flurry of attacks came ever closer, his byakugan could read the movements in seijuns muscles as he struck and though it seemed like a blind rage of attacks, there was a method. again, Vergil could not help but be impressed. he was excellently trained in the sword, perhaps as well as Vergil.

Vergil instantly started to rotate his body, finely adjusting the wind element into the kaiten so only to block the oncoming wind assault and not to rip the boy to shreds. chakra poured out of his body as he spun which, short of a miraculous escape, would hit seijun and send him at least 10ft back


----------



## Kuno (Nov 25, 2008)

*Irakiri* looked to *Myou* and nods.  "Koen Irakiri."  she says giving her smile.  "We have been friends..."  she looks at *Kumori* and chuckles.  "For to long."  Irakiri says with a laugh as she dodges the pillow Kumori swings at her.  "I will warn you though.  She is lethal with rubber bands so be careful if you piss her off."  She laughs again as she lays on the bed.  "What about you?  What's your story?"  Irakiri asks her.
_______________________________________

*Tora *wandered the village a little, trying to walk off her anger.  "I hope we didn't make a mistake with that bunch."  She mumbles to herself as she walks.  "We need full ninja more than anything.  They think this might help speed up their training.  If it doesn't kill them..."  Tora said with a groan.  "Have I just set them in a death trap?"  She continues to mumble as she walks.
_______________________________

*Kiya* charged in at the turtle her teeth bared.  She tore at it's back leg just as *Tereya *and *Tsuya *went for it's head.  It let out a loud deep moaning sound as the pain kicked in.  Moving quickly it drew it's limbs in quickly causing it to sink a bit into the mud.  Though it then in turn sucked the three Kunoichi down with it.  Changing form Kiya struggled to keep her head above the mud while Tereya used the spikes to climb onto the turtles back.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 25, 2008)

Shark was silent he was behind the man. "Gotcha..." Was the only thing he said as he finished his handseals. "Good bye...." and then out of the huge puddle of water arose a water dragon. He started slamming straight at teh man. "If this doesn't hit i am sure this well.." Shark  whistled and storm flipper came running straight at the man.

____

Umi arrived at the lake,Yin healing yang and the shinobi following silent. "Masato!" Umi called to the man with the large sword. "This one wanted to see ya?" masato looked at him. "So you managed to get by yin eh?" He smirked. "What you want?" Masato asked.

___

Jiro listened to teh genin taking below he laid on his bunk bed and then got off standing by them all as the last person walked out. "Heh?" Jiro smirked. "All you need to know about me is that i am Jiro nothing fucking else understand?!" He said almost not yelling at the genin. He began to walk away and back to his bunk before he said one thing. "Sleep with one eye open because i hate you and a katana might be in your neck in the morning..."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 25, 2008)

Myou looked at Irakiri, chuckling a bit at what she said. "Rubberbands, eh?" She said. When Jiro spoke, she looked over. _What a whiny little bastard..._ She thought. "My story?" She said, thinking back on everything. "I suppose I had a pretty much normal life until Konoha was taken over. My parents tried to help plan a revolt. They were good people and cared about the village. They thought that the revolt would go well, but it turned out that two of the people who they were working with were spies for the tyrant Hokage. They killed my parents." She said, sighing. "But I have come to peace with their death." She added. "Anything that you two want to share?"


----------



## MidNight Ride (Nov 25, 2008)

Obato was dashing through the forest near the village of Konoha, not aware if he was allowed there or not. "Man...this sucks...i can't find anyone...." He said before stopping on a branch and concentraiting his chakra to his eyes, making them go into an falcons eye. Afterward, he made several hand seals then bite his thumb and pressed it to the branch, summoning his companion, Ikata. "Ikata...i need you to get above the trees and so i can see around this place." He said to Ikata. The falcon nodded and flew up high above the trees, after Ikata got above the trees, he did a few hand seals and he was seeing through the eyes of Ikata. "Hmm....theirs a lake nearby....maybe someone is there..." He stopped the jutsu and began to dash toward the lake. It took him several minutes to get half way there. Ikata was already there and sitting on a rock next to the water, waiting for Obato to arrive.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 25, 2008)

Raito watched as a falcon land on a rock by the water. "Oh my... A bird." He said unenthusiastically as he laid back in the water, floating. He activated his Kekkai Genkai and turned his body into water, merging with the lake. _I sense someone coming..._ He thought. _Can never be too careful nowadays..._ He thought as the chakra got closer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2008)

*Tsuya* climbs onto a spike, watching for an opening carefully.
-----
*Kumori* grins, *"Damn straight!"* she says to the rubber band comment, then nods listening to Myou's life story.
-----
The man grins, "I see you are a strong bastard to have that sword."he says to *Masato*, taking his last drag of his cigarette, "Name's Samehagata Shikka, what's your's?" he says, grinning.  He bandages up his hands from the blades earlier, the blood was flowing between the blade and him the entire time.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 25, 2008)

Masato stared at him with almost a blank glare. "You made me answer a dumb question like that..." He just looked at Umi who nodded. Masato turned back to look at shikka. "My name is masato..." He looked at yin who was looking at his hand in pain. He then glanced at yang who sat on a rock bored. "So Shikka? Why and the hell did you wanna see me?" Masato asked looking back at the man.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 26, 2008)

*Irakiri* sighed as she crawled to the end of her bed and pulled a book out of her trunk.  "I think my history..."  she looks around the room.  "And most here probably is very similiar to your own.  My parents died almost the same way.  Fighting that evil man."  Irakiri then laid back on her bed once more.  "Though maybe all of us haven't come to terms with it yet."  she glances at *Jiro* and shakes her head.  "How can you hate someone...when you don't even know them."  Irakiri says with a sigh as she opens her book.
____________________________

*Kiya* grabbed onto the spike as she finally pulled her head out of the mud and gasped for air.  "Damn it..."  she said in a hoarse whisper as she pulled herself up a bit.  As she caught her breath she looked around.  "How to kill this thing..." she crawled up the shell next to Tereya.  "Give me your sword."  she says as *Tereya* nods handing it to her.  "You okay *Tsuya*?  Think you can give me a hand?"  Kiya asks as the turtle shifts slightly causing them to have to grab on once more.  "Let's go inside and see our friends home..."  she growled as she began to climb down the spikes once more.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 26, 2008)

Myou sighed. "He is so dang depressing, that one." She said quietly, looking over at Jiro. Myou looked back over to the two girls. "We will sleep in shifts." She joked about Jiro's threat to the two girls, trying to keep a positive attitude. "Katana watching duty. I will keep an eye out first, then Kumori, then Irakiri. If we are alive tomorrow morning, it only means we did a good job." She laughed, leaning back then looking at Irakiri. "What are you reading over there?" She asked.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

_What-_ Seijun didn't have time to finish the thought, as the attack sent him sprawling. Only the young Tenken's acrobatic prowess saved him from a nasy landing, as Seijun flipped in reverse, landing delicately on the balls of his feet, fifteen feet away. Seijun eyed Vergil, now nervous; though only engaging him twice thus far, Seijun had figured out he was even better than he thought....._Given the length of his blade, and the length of my hair he sliced off, I'd say he has about ten or eleven inches extra length. So, if I fight as if he has an extra foot's length, plus handicap myself into not blocking, I'm all right._ Seijun reasoned.

However.....Seijun had quickly realized that in head-to-head, Vergil was beyond him. In kenjutsu, Seijun was the inferior, if only by little. So, Seijun would have to try something else. He sheathed the chokuto, putting the deadly sword in the saya on the back of his waist. Then, Seijun turned his body to the side, flicking the katana's tsuba loose. He bent his knees, eyeing Verigl with caution...."My battoujutsu is what earned me my name; Tenken Battousai," Seijun ventured. "A swordsman of heavenly skill, who has mastered everything of slashing from the draw. I concede defeat in kenjutsu. But, no one has ever beaten in battoujutsu. It is the battoujutsu attack that is the personification of the Aku Soku Zan."

Seijun closed his eyes, choosing his words very carefully. "The 'swift death to evil' is only applied to the evil. I don't wield my weapon to test my abilities, nor to showcase my strength. Yet, I feel drawn to combat with you, Hyuuga-shisama. I will not use my greatest technique, for again, that is for evil. But, I will meet you with my otherwise full strength."


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 26, 2008)

Shinge sat letting his mind wonder off. Thinking of what it would be like to be Hokage, and other things. Then, he heard Myou announce that they should introduce themselves. Shinge appeared next to Myou. "Hi, my names Shinge Griks." he said. "Nice to meet you." he said. He held out his hand, and smiled.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

Vergil said nothing but instead released two quick judgment cuts to either side of Seijun and sprinted towards the young warrior, taking the opportunity of him waiting for a verbal response to reply with a physical one. The two Judgment Cuts to either side were low, preventing him from rolling to the side. If he wanted to avoid Vergil he would have to jump either left or right.

Vergil's Yamato was sheathed for this attack, he would instead rely on his highly advanced taijutsu and natural Hyuuga style to take down the boy, who for some reason thought he could survive by not fighting with all he had. Vergil raced forward, ahead of the judgement cuts and skidded to a halt, just outside Seijun's sword range but still in range for his Divine punishment, a high speed taijutsu attack which systematically closed all chakra points within a shinobi in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 26, 2008)

_Power? Power is a vision, it's their to keep those who desire it busy. I only want power to defeat Marxon and end his cold blooded life. When this is over I will just continue to forfill my promise._
_You mean the promise you made to become a great swordsmen? Well if you lose that wont happen will it Ryu and power is all their is to battle, power and stratergy._Scythe replied
_Be silent, it's my life not yours._Ryu said and ignored Scythe continueing on his previous route.

"So whats the plan, Sensai?"
"Where going to wait here until Ryu's arriveal, where just support if he requires it aginste anyone he may face before Marxon."Rain said reading again.
"You expected to remain undected here?"Marxon asked Rain sat in a tree near by holding his windmill shuriken.
Rain quickly closed his book and jumped to his feet. _How'd he find us, this part of the mountain is known to be unpassable without are villages body flicker jutsu._
"So how you been all these years, Mentor?"
"Be silent deamon, your out numbered and I know all your jutsu's and..."
Marxon sighed and five large black pillars surrounded them and where struck by lighting later resulting in an imprisonment technique.
"You where saying? All four of you are nothing in comparison with my stranght at this location and you think Ryu can beat me here as well? My brother is weak, his abilitys even with the Immortaler and Scythe he will be unable to win."
"Even if you do win you cant free that fiend, I..."
"Yes, yes, that seal you placed on him, I was already prepared for that. Your Sensai applied ample information on it."Marxon said still leaning aginste the tree's damp bark and sat on the branch.
_Damn him, he's always one step ahead of us. This is a bad situation, he has us trapped in this damned jutsu and this battle ground suites him perfectly._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

Seijun moved when Vergil attacked with his Judgement Cut, not even waiting for him to form the second as he evaded the first. Seijun lowered his right arm, and then blitzed backwards, giving his back to Vergil. Yet, he was moving twice as fast as he had before....the Shukuchi technique. By retreating several meters, Seijun was able to avoid the judgement cuts, and the follow-up Divine Punishment; everyone was well aware of the power contained in a Hyuuga's strikes. Seijun was no different. Nonetheless, the swordsman felt a chill go down his back as he realized how close his narrow brush with defeat, maybe even death, had been.

_It's settled. I have no choice but to use the unique battoujutsu, _ Seijun confirmed to himself. Resigning himself, Seijun used his movement technique again, running up to, and then behind Vergil, slashing with his battoujutsu. He twisted his hips as he grabbed the hilt of his sword, then took the step with his right leg as he drew the blade in one smooth motion. Battoujutsu was designed to double, even triple, the speed of the draw, yet it left the user open after the first slash. Seijun was proud of his speed, though not to a fault. And, he wasn't as vulnerable as he appeared to be...


----------



## MidNight Ride (Nov 26, 2008)

Obata arrived soon later at the lake but at first he did not notice anyone there. He walked over to his falcon and it hopped onto his shoulder. "Hmm....why is no one around?" He sighed as he climbed up onto the rock, removing the blindfold that he wears when no one is around. He rubbed his eyes seeing as they were a little sore. After he finished, he looked up tot eh sky and stared at the clouds for a moment.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

Vergil watched as his attack was easily evaded, 'it would have killed any other person' he thought as he watched Seijun move around behind him and slash at an incredible rate. Vergil had little time to react and just barely managed to sidestep the strike, but not before it tore at Vergils garments and a small scratch on his side as he spun to face him.

It appeared the strike left Seijun open to an attack but experience told him to step back to regroup. Vergil leaped back and landed a good 20ft away from Seijun as experience also told him to act quickly when cut by an unknown enemy. He carreid around a general antidote to poison and he quickly administered the drug into his side.

'it has been a while since I have been cut' Vergil acknowledged the young man's ability and realised he too wasn't fighting at full strength. He made a few handseals and activated a different element, one of the most powerful ones available. Ice.

But first he was curious to see how he fared in a long distance battle. Vergil leaped up into the trees and performed kage bunshin, multiplying himself five times. Each clone then threw one kunai to hard to defend spots. 

Meanwhile, The true Vergil turned parts of the ground to black ice, which was barely detectable.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

Seijun smoothly sheathed his sword, reassuming his battoujutsu stance, but then took note of Vergil's retreat. Seijun's green eyes watched Vergil create his clones, and then the clones sent the knives soaring through the air. Seijun straightened up,and raised his right hand. "Guard, Tsuki-Neji!" Seijun proclaimed, as five chains lashed out from under his sleeve, blocking knives with their own spearhead, disengaging the projectiles in mid-air. Deciding to try his hand at the long-range game, Seijun gestured imperiously, his hand in the air as he yelled, "Chire! Gurensenbonzakura!" 

All along the lengths of the five chains, a crimson shade blanketed the metal, the moonsilver turning red as crescent-shaped blades extended off the side, the curves and tips gleaming in the light. A moment later, the minor blades snapped off the chains, and began to fly around Seijun, spinning like malevolent disks before scattering and swarming Vergil, darting in and out of his sword's estimated range, picking at his body and limbs with quick, shallow, yet painful, cuts.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

Vergil watched the pink metal shards float ominously around him, he blocked and evaded a number of the strikes but took a couple of nicks to his arms and legs. Considering the torture he had endured earlier in his life, the shallow cuts had barely made him flinch. Vergil had had enough of the demonstration and the little injuries he was suffering, he spun again releasing a massive Kaiten, sending the annoyances flying into the trees, leaving them embedded there. As he did so, he gave a quick nod to the kage bunshins. 

All 5 descended on Seijun and threw 2 or three kunai, most of them being expertly deflected, but the point was not to injure but to set up the next attack. Attached to some of the kunai were small smoke capsules which exploded on impact. 

Seijun was in the thick of a thick smoke which reduced visibility to near 0. If he tried to escape there would be Kage bunshins waiting for him, Vergil walked into the smoke, setting up more ice on the ground, his byakugan able to see everything clearly.

The endgame was approaching, Vergil silently drew Yamato. He would strike to kill but that was certainly not his aim as he deactivated the wind element on his sword and swung at the right arm of Seijun with force


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

Seijun closed his eyes....they were no use to him, and he didn't need them anyway. Tsuki-Neji reached out, the chains blocking the attacks. Seijun himself had no time to react to Vergil's attack.....but Tsuki-Neji did, as the other two chains, held in reserve for just such a purpose, came to his defense. However, due to Vergil's power and speed, they were unable to properly defend Seijun, and barely nicked Vergil's path.

The sword cleared Seijun's body, taking his blood and skin with it. Seijun grit his teeth, dropping to one knee, supporting himself with his left palm. _He's....Iaido..._ Seijun realized, finally placing the art Vergil had been using; a close cousin of battoujutsu. Seijun briefly considered pressing the matter with Tsuki-Neji, as the minor blades embedded in the trees slowly worked to free themselves....but he knew he'd be a dead man if he tried to draw his sword in his condition from this posture. "Owari da, Hyuuga-shisama. Your victory. Do as you will."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 26, 2008)

Haki stayed on the bed contemplating. Ever since her "fathers" illness taking over she's been turned into this. She knew the cause, only because she overheard and it pissed her off. Haki had no means to introduce herself to these genin. There was no cause for it. Hopefully, they'd keep their promise about warning her if her "fathers" illness got better, or turned for the worst.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

The smoke was still thick and surrounded the both of them. Vergil heard the acceptance of defeat but could not be satisfied with it.

"Victory? I would call this a draw." Seijun heard the familiar clatter of a sword being dropped. A breeze blew the smoke clear slightly and he was faced with an old man holding his chest and sweating profusely. Vergil had overexerted himself and forgot all too easily that he was not in his younger body anymore. He felt weak and defenseless and began to hate his life. Then a familiar voice rang out in his head as he remembered why he was in this state. It was all worth it to give Rukia, his beloved little sister the life she had been so cruelly deprived of.

He stared at Seijun and asked

"Why do you fight?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

Seijun blinked in surprise. Of all the possibilties, being asked that question had not been the one he would've selected as the most likely. Seijun considered, giving the question the consideration it deserved. After a minute of deliberation, Seijun slowly answered, "I was raised by a man who nothing but the sword and the way of the world. To many, the weak are the sustenance of the strong. To others, the weak are like our siblings, our cousins, the handicapped members of the family. They are preyed upon by the evil in the world, and I was raised to wield my blades, my strength, my power for my own justice. The Aku Soku Zan, the 'swift death to evil.'" 

Seijun stopped talking, looking at the elderly combatant before him. How amazing, Seijun thought at least, that such raw power and godly skill were contained in such a frail husk of a body. Seijun stood up, picking up Vergil's katana and presenting to him, hilt first. "It is the only way I know how to live."


----------



## Caedus (Nov 26, 2008)

The hawk unleashed a booming screech, a painful screech..it was charging out of the sky..its claws raised towards Ashe and all who was near her. If its talons crushed Ashe into the ground, there was no way she would survive..the sheer weight of the hawk and its talons would end her patehtic life. There was still that shinobi trying to kill him but it did not matter..the cold sheer winds and the speed it was moving kept the shinobi of balance. Moving faster and faster..the hawk let gravity pull it down, the momentum increasing its speed, its deadly talons out streched...ready to take life.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

"You use that word too lightly," Vergil said taking the katana and sheathing it. He stood up wearily but did not falter. He stood up straight with his usual elegance and grace, as if nothing had just happened.

"Evil. I have learned that there is no such thing as good and evil. Given certain circumstances a bad man will do good and a good man will do bad. You cannot be so swift to judge others, certainly not in such a black and white manner. Take me for example, we have fought and you may think me as a good person," Vergil looked up into the sky, "but I know all too well that if my circumstances were to change then I would most certainly revert back to the crazed man I once was."

"I don't mean to make you doubt your insight, but your sword cannot be truly strong without a conviction as solid as the steel you are weilding. My sword is to protect those I care about and those whom I deem fit enough to be protected. Whether they are right or wrong, I shall give my life for them."

Dante knew this from birth, Vergil took a little longer to realise but he was glad he did. He looked at Seijun again.

"You have the potential to be one of the greatest swordsman in this era, though I fear my younger brother may give you some cause for concern for that title," Vergil almost smiled, "I am getting old, even though my mind is still young I wish to pass on my techniques to someone worthy enough to weild them. My heart tells me I do not have too much longer on this world and you and I are similar in both nature and style. If you agree I would like to pass down some of my experience down to you. Accept if you like, otherwise I shall point you to Konoha and we may meet again some time in the future."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

Seijun took a step back, then bowed at the waist, looking at the ground. "I was always told," Seijun said, "that from the lips of the elders come forth wisdom. I have not known you for even ten minutes, Hyuuga-shisama, but that matters little after fighting you." Seijun rose up, looking at the man who had not only beateh him, but had complimented his skill while doing so. Now this man wished to instruct him further? Seijun knew that it would be the epitome of foolishness to decline such an offer....yet, rash acceptance could be just as bad, if not worse, than than humble declination.

"Hyuuga-shisama, if you truly wish to have me learn from you, I accept, and I promise to live up to your expectations, and I will exceed them if I may. I do not know if your way is right compared to mine or not. Perhaps that will be something I discover in time for myself......"

Once again, Seijun bowed low, now not only out of respect for the swordsmaster's abilities, but out of respect one gives one's master.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

"Hm. Well spoken, at least I do not need to teach you manners." Vergil pondered for a while, "I have never been a teacher before, this may be interesting, firstly may I point out your weak points."

Vergil's finely trained byakugan searched through Seijun's chakra, muscle structure, respiratory, digestive system and chakra flow. He had the eyes of a doctor as it made him a more effecient killer.

"You need to eat a more balanced diet and take more vitamins. The chains you carry combined with your...." he checked again to make sure, "water element make you a little vulnerable to lightning, so I would recommend some defensive wind techniques. Luckily, those are my two elements as well."

Vergil walked towards a handbuild hut not too far from where they had fought. There were two rooms and livingroom/kitchin. "You shall sleep here." Vergil said pointing to a bed on the floor of the living room. "I live with my sister, I don't believe I have to tell you anything about conduct towards her. She is a little....eccentric though." Vergil said with a half smile.

Just then a dark haired girl burst through the door carrying a large sack of potatoes. "Onee-san! I'm home!" she started respectfully, but it went downhill from there, "I'd call you a bastard but that's just an insult to bastards! How can you make a girl go all the way to Konoha to pick up potatoes just because you want to be alone in the forest to brood over your..." she stopped as she noticed the guest.

"Who the fuck are you?"

Vergil shot a look of distaste to Rukia at her conduct, but forgave her instantly at her cheeky grin and she carried on. Rukia was well and truly Vergil's achillies heel and it was something he needed to correct before he was put in a compromising situation


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 26, 2008)

Seijun drank in Vergil's words, not opposing his judgement. As if he was in a position to consider such, to begin with. Nodding in obeyance, he followed Vergil inside the hut, taking in the details of the hut. He had just finished making a mental note about Vergil's sister when the profane "welcome," if one could call it that, was offered to him by Rukia.

"Oro!?" Seijun exclaimed somewhat comically, the pronoun indicating his surprise that Vergil could have a sister with such mannerisms. Still, Seijun corrected his expression, remembering Vergil's commandmant. With a polite nod and smile, Seijun bowed in Rukia's direction. "Togiretogire Seijun, my lady. A pleasure and honor to meet you. Your brother was kind enough to put up with me for a while, and so I've been invited in," Seijun said. _....and somehow I believe I'll end up working for my right to stay here in the training,_ Seijun thought. Snapping out of his reverie, Seijun eyed Vergil a moment, then looked back at Rukia, and concluded the wisest course of action was not to ask about her. If he was to know, one of the two would inform him without his prying.

Seijun straightened up, eyeing the sack of potatoes the young girl had brought in. Deciding to risk it, he offered, "May I help you with those?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 26, 2008)

Jasik kept fighting against the winds. Once the hawk had outstretched it's talons, he was to busy to notice. After some seconds, he noticed, and put all his strength into his arm. He kept fighting, and kept fighting, to where his nose started to bleed. The winds were just so fast. But then, thorugh some sort of miracle, his arm found the strength, and stabbed the bird all the way through. The stab was in between the shoulder blades, and it stuck out on the other side of the bird, as his katana arm he had formed was very long.

((sorry for the auto-hit. If you don't want this to happen, just ignore the post, if you do...then don't ignore it. Its just been sort of hard to contact you))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 27, 2008)

As the sword rips through the hawk, it stabs into a off guard* Inka*, "Holy f*cking sh*t..." she growls as blood starts to drip, "Yoru...Take Ashe...And get the hell away from here..." Inka adds.  Yoru nods, grabbing Ashe and dispeling her jutsu.  Yoru takes Ashe to a safer area, somewhat lower on the mountain.  Inka then grabs a hold on the bird, slowly igniting herself into flames. _'I can be a traitor to my original village...but...I can be a hero...in the eyes of few here...'_ Inka thinks as the flames start to engulf her hands, and a single tear runs down her face, just before it was engulfed.
---
*"Ha, Ha very funny..."* *Kumori *says, keeping her history to herself.
---
"What can I say, I like guys like you!  With swords like mine." *Shikka* says grinning evilly.
---
*Tsuya* nods staying quiet, just following Kiya's lead.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 27, 2008)

Before the Hawk was engulfed, Jasik lightly pulled his arm out of Inka and the Hawk, making sure he didn't hurt her. He jumped off before it was ebgulfed, and stould behind Inka. "I'm sorry, I didn't know you were there. How are you not screaming in agony?" he asked her, forgetting she was occupied with the hawk. He stepped back. The flames were getting a little hotter, and it made him very hot.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 27, 2008)

The hawk began to panic and screech in agony flying all over but with the ammount of injures it had suffered, it was too late. The hawk's life finally ended as it came flying out of the sky and plummenting into the snow below..it had failed his master..
________________________________________________________________

Gouzu and Miezu continued sprinting..attempting to head out of the forest like area they had appeared in. The Tiger was hot in pursuit..its snarls and blood thristy attempts to claw at them were clearly evident. Gouzu was staying smart..leading the Tiger towards an area they would have a chance while Miezu chased his brother, attempting to hit his brother back as he ignored the Tiger..
________________________________________________________________

Sasuke and Kameda continued to walk on a road..however they werent alone. As they walked towards out of the mysterious country, countless people were leaving. Many were quiet..terrified in fear, few noticed the cloaks but did not bother, they had already seen to much death in their lives. Some people had lost limbs..others carried dead family members. Mothers carried their dead children...sons buried their dead fathers. This..fear..this sense of death wasnt natural, something had happened and Kameda knew. Some became insane, shouting towards the two..their words made no sense at all but there was no fear..it would take more then words to even attempt to scare them however..it was obvious something was going on..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 27, 2008)

Masato looked at him. "Heh thats nothing to this sword..." He said with a smirk. "I stole this from a secret room under the mizukage tower." He said with a smirk still. "Did you steal that? No you didn't did you now?" He leaned back and toke out Samehada laying it in front of him.

_____

Jiro laid on his bed his eyes closed. "Watch for a katana on a skeletons neck in my fucking bed too..." He said as he picked up his jashin necklace showing them all. "If you know your history what is this?" He said with a evil grin. "Also don't be scared of me if you do know what this is..."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 27, 2008)

"Wow... I can't expect more than this!" Seta stepped on the rising earth column as soon as it started shooting up from the ground, thus raised his momentum and soared up into the air. 

The salamander couldn't stopped; it hit and broke through the earth pillar with tremendous impact, heading straight toward Hikaru with a wild killing intent. 

It was unclear how Hikaru reacted with his expression, but was dawned on the beast that its prey was not moving an inch. For a moment, it completely ignored Seta and headed forward to the unfortunate worn-out shinobi. 


"Bull's eye!!!" shouted Seta as the unforgiving blade pierced all the way through the center of the salamander's head from above, driving it falling straight on the ground with such formidable strength, pinning it to the ground. 

Seta did a reversed somersault to land on his feet in front of the drop-dead salamander. "Perfect shot. Foolish creep. There won't be a next time for anything." He hugged his left arm, seeing the blade on the beast's head starting to melt. Apparently the huge impact with the stone-stiff head did some strains to Seta's deteriorated muscles. 

"Hey flying boy! How was th- Geesh! Already?" Seta shrugged and swung his finger around as he walked toward the sleeping Hikaru. "This is gonna be a looong day..."  




________________________________________________

Miles away, on another battlefield...



"GAAAAAAAHHHHH..."

When the scream began, the shot had already been made, faster than any human perception could catch up. The seemingly interminable streak of agony only came to a halt as soon as a rock-cracking sound multiplied itself into numerous minor disturbing cacophonies of stones crashing into stones. 

Sansato sat leaning the back of his head against a heavily distorted large rock. Damages from one of the most powerful water techniques was the last thing he would want in a battle. His head had been hit with multitudinous flying stones, and a horrendous landing right into a spiky boulder, after an abysmal water implosion as the gigantic dragon almost devoured him in eternal rage. 

His body was now stabbed and pierced, blood and ailment were prevalent. Both of his arms were put in disuse, still his life was visible on the rhythmic inhalations of his chest. 

A bizarre killing intent emanated from his blood-darkened face as an eye suddenly slitted open, directed straight to where Shark was standing. The chest started to moved up and down, tensely, faster and faster, to an extent that broke out of the steady rhythm just moments ago. Blood spilled out and flew into small streams from the virulent wounds all over the body, reddening the ground with its deathliness. The opening eye widened itself, seeming ready to pop out of the intensified hole that housed it. The jaws were stifled, revealed through the slightly open mouth, showing gritted teeth in extreme hostility... The self-proclaimed God's angel laid there, in a pose that would make one disgust and pity at the same time.

Then it all came to an end. An end of every sign that housed a breath of life. The intense movement of the chest gradually slowed down and stopped - fully stopped. No sign of moving muscles. No sign of a connection to reality. The man lay dead, with his blood still streaming up, taking away the convivial verdant of the grass it flowed by. Laid on the face, still the desperation for revenge, the confined, seething fury that Sansato had brought along with himself to the underworld... 


* * * * * * * * * * *
AN HOUR LATER........
* * * * * * * * * * *

Genzaki's eyes magically fluttered open in full consciousness. The blurry image in front of him slowly came to clearness as the picture of Kajin fully formed itself. The little girl looked as gleeful as she was worried. 

Genzaki felt something cold on his forehead. He used a hand to pick it up and saw that it was a small blanket soaked in cold water. He turned to Kajin and back to the blanket, back, and forth. When he got what was happening, Genzaki sat up and found he was in bed. "I'm not in a fever. Where's Kenshin?" He fully stood up, and just as the young man started to rush out, the pain in his knee dropped him collapsed.                    

"Don't be stupid." *Kajin* smiled. "You are still recovering. Kenshin is taking a nap. He's fine. He did get some injures... Nothing too serious though." 

"Of course he was injured. I wanna see him." *Genzaki* hastily rushed in words. 

"It's a little too soon, lad." *An old man* walked in the room. "Our hero still needs some rest, just like you. So why don't you lie down and rest fully until you can meet and thank him properly?" 

Genzaki was about to stand up and say something when *Kajin* whispered into his ears. "There's another one who saved you both. And he's with Kenshin right now. Genzaki, don't be rude. Our people came out to help, too." 

*Genzaki* looked at the little girl, then turned to the old man with a questioning look. "Our... people?" 

"It was your sister who persisted. We were afraid of what may harm us, but she moved us." *The old man* laughed as Genzaki turned to his sister again with a surprised look. "Thanks to the stranger, Sansato was defeated. So there were only a couple of deranged soldiers left, and we did a good job on wiping them away. Oh and yeah he is here with Kenshin too, but he refused to tell his name."

*Genzaki* fell on his knees again and smiled, even though the pain permeated his legs...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ashe's breathing became normal, but her pale color had stayed. She had yet to awaken. On her face showed no expression, just blood and a few cuts from the battle. Her fan was nearby, since someone picked it up(hopefully). Her body was still a bit cold, despite the girls efforts. Blood matted her hair and was all over her cloths. Her wounds had managed to heal..but they had a scar where they were. Her eyes seemed like they were about to open, but they remained shut. The up and down movement of her chest showed she was all right, for now that is.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 27, 2008)

Kenshin slowly woke up and almost jumped out of his bed but sighed as he saw his surroundings. He was patched up, it stung where his injuries remained and he was a bit sore but it seemed they had done it..they had actually gotten victory. His vision was still a bit hazy so he just randomly called out to see if anybody would respond.."Anybody there?" 
_________________________________________________________________

"Hey you two..I reconize the cloaks.." A man said..he looked like a shinobi yet looked more like a barbarian. His voice and facial expression was filled with anger and hate. One thing noticable was his missing left arm.."I dont know why your here..but you would be wise to turn around" The shinobi continued.

"Heheh, a threat aye?" Kameda asked, grinned, his cocky expression shining towards the man but Sasuke narrowed his sharingan eyes..something wasnt right. "Look at all of us..we dont give a darn who you guys are. We dont care if you kill us right on the spot..we prefer it that way, were all drowning in our misery and pain..it wont be long till some kill each other or others lose their minds forever.." 

"Care to say what happened.." Sasuke asked, his Sharingan staring towards the man. The man stared in return but there was a giant lump of dirt that looked like it had been dug up and then put back..it resembled a grave. In fact, hundreds of these graves lay. As the two had continued walking, bodies of the dead just lay in the street, people stepping on them, ignoring them..all of them drowned in misery. 

"Something god damn force..They wanted us to surrender, they wanted earth and water and we just laughed at their faces and drove them away. And then they returned..they massacred every place that have people in such rapid succesion. Were not the only ones..countries all over are going through the same thing..some damn threat from the sea..they're gonna kill us all and take the land.." The man said. "Their monsters..." He added in more anger..

"We'll see.." Kameda smirked and continued to walk off. Sasuke narrowed his eyes and continued to walk until the man began to talk one last time. The Sharingan Warrior staring back into the man's eyes. "I reconize your eyes..your an Uchiha. It seems your the smarter one between the two so let me tell you this....flee..flee while you can. You wont give a darn what I say? I see it now but you'll regret ignoring my words when the times comes..you *will*" 

Sasuke continued on walking and from that moment on..he felt akward..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ashe was a few beds away from him. Her fan was beside her and she seemed to be cleaned up. Her lips were blue a but, and her body pale. Her cloths were on her weapon, which was cleaned as well. Multiple blankets covered her, and it seemed like she was getting a bit warm. A hand came out of the stacks of blankets and stayed there. Every now and then her face would twist in pain, but not too long after it would return to it's peaceful state. A tiny groan escaped the girls lips as her eyes open up slowly. Her fingers twitched as her eyes start to adjust.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 27, 2008)

?I changed my mind.?  *Kiya* says shaking her head at *Tsuya*. ?Get *Tereya* out of here!? She snaps.  

Tsuya looked at her unsure about leaving the kunoichi alone with the beast they were clinging on. ?But??  She began but could finish.

?Now!? Kiya said cutting her off.  

Tsuya nodded looking up at Tereya who returned the nod not wanting to become the target of Kiya?s temper.  She began climbing down to Tsuya as Kiya continued toward the opening that contained the head of the turtle.

Kiya took a deep breath as she plunged into the mud she had created and headed in toward the head.  

The girls jumped off the beast and began to run then Tereya stopped looking back.  ?Oonee-chan be careful?? she muttered quietly to worried to stutter.

Kiya moved blindly as she felt the edge of the opening and slipped a little ways inside before she felt an immense amount of pain.  The turtle sensing the intruder had reached out snapping it?s strong jaws around the girls leg.  ?At least I know where it?s head is.?  she thought as she began to stab her sword blindly at the turtle?s head.  

The beast bit down harder as the sword pierced it?s head over and over again.  The last time Kiya thrust the sword forward it went into the monster?s eye causing it snap down harder than ever.  She felt the bone in her leg snap as the turtle shuttered as death over came it.  Kiya screamed at the pain but no sound came forward as the mud quickly entered her mouth.  She coughed and gagged as her lungs burned.  Kiya tried to move out of the enclosed area but the turtle even in death wouldn?t let go.  Her struggling became weak as her lungs burned for air.

?Wh-where is s-she??  Tereya said panicked that Kiya hadn?t surface yet.

Tsuya with worried eyes just shook her head as they watched the shell shutter and sink more into the mire.
__________________________________________
*
Ichijin* slammed his hand toward *Ken* as the fire whips wrapped around his arm.  He clenched his teeth against the burning.  He could almost hear his skin sizzling as they wrapped but he was determined to finish the man.  Blows were exchanged and blocked as the two fought viciously.  One for his life the other determined to take the Hyuuga down.  

Flames were ignited around them by one then blown out by the other.  Ichijin couldn?t get in a straight shot to disable the chakra system his punches becoming weaker as the whips kept slashing at his body.  ?I won?t lose!? he yelled as he spun a kaiten hoping to send the man flying to give himself a moment of reprieve.  The kaiten worked, it sent Ken flying away though he was already sending the whips back after him.  Determined to not leave the man standing for a minute.  The whip wrapped around his mid-section the pain finally able to make Ichijin let out a horrid scream.  Then the fire went out as Ken slammed into a boulder.  The impact crushing the back of skull.  Ichijin shook his head as he stumbled over to see if the man was done.  As he bent over the man?s eyes closed, to never open again?.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 27, 2008)

_Four hours earlier _

*Inka* growls angerly at *Jasik*, "You f*cking b*stard!  IF THAT THING CAME 4.2 CENTIMETERS CLOSER IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A FATAL BLOW!  YOU GOD D*MN RETARD!  I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DON'T WATCH WHAT IS HAPPENING!!!" Inka starts then grabs Ashe's fan easily, swinging it and hitting Jasik upside the head, "AND DO YOU KNOW IF IT WAS ANY LONGER I COULDN'T HAVE DONE THAT!  MY BODY DOESN'T ADAPT TO THE F*CKING COLD WELL!" she screams storming over to where Ashe and Yoru are, "How is she? Alive?" Inka asks* Yoru*.

"Yes, we got her just in time..." Yoru says quietly.
"Leave the Jackass alone over there..." Inka growls and Yoru just nods.

"Let's go...NOW!" Inka practically yells, Yoru stands, "Jasik you take Ashe...The four of us need to go back to the village..."Inka says, taking it upon herself to become the leader there.  "Yoru, If we encounter any danger, you're our reinforcements." Inka adds, starting to jog off, letting the two speed up to catch up.
---
*Shikka *says, "I may not have, but the point is across, We have big blades, but we got them different ways." grinningly at *Masato*.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 27, 2008)

If there was a reason to be ackward, it was obvious now. Even somebody as cocky as Kameda and somebody as merciless as Sasuke, nobody..nobody would be able to comprehend the massacre that just occured. They stood on a large hill that overlooked miles and miles of land however the two were..staring into what remained of the country. Great black smoke covered the sky, giant seas of flames engulfed the forest green. There was a river to the east and it was hard to see but if anybody had good enough eyes..the river, the person would notice was carrying bodies of the dead..the water having turned red from the blood. The thoughts of what happened to the rest of the population along with the rest of the towns and cities..if seeing a devasted landscape was terrible enough..it was going to get worse. Words..Sasuke's and Kameda's deepest darkest secrets began to talk to them, now it was understable. If it werent for their expirence and strong mind..they would have gone insane by now..the smell of death everywhere yet..either through stupidty or curiosity...they advanced without a word. There was no cocky grin from Kameda..and Sasuke himself continued walking down the road. What remained of survivors were long gone, all doomed to die eventually, they would all die in misery...


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 27, 2008)

masato looked at shikka. "yeah my blade is alot better then that thing!" He said picking Samehada up. "Also get a real blade steal it!" He smirked. "So..." Umi asked looking at shikka. "you wanted something from us?" Umi said. Yin and yang looked at each other wondering about shikka.

______________

Shark looked at Kenshin. "wasup?" He asked as he toke a seat on his bed. "I saved your sorry ass!" he said with a smile at Kenshin. "And you are damn lucky i use water!" he smirked and got up taking a look at teh injured ninja. "Heh! I don't think we have every met have we now?"


----------



## Caedus (Nov 27, 2008)

Kenshin grinned slightly. "Well its a good thing you came in at the last moment and met there. Then again..I must say coming earlier would have been nice...which also reminds me about on what happened to the others" kenshin asked..curious to see if there was anything of importance going on that he did not know about..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 27, 2008)

"I have no clue i just brought you make on my otter!" He said as he began to think too. "But kiya hasn't come back yet.." He went silent in fear. "No she i s strong.... But..but.. I gotta think!" He yelled running out of teh hospital and into teh road. "Oh man! Is she ok? She is Strong but... What if that turtle was stronger!" he was just in a bad thought. "I gotta just make sure everything is ok!" He ran off toward teh entrance of the village.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2008)

Rukia threw the bag of potatoes at the guest "Thanks new guy! wait...Seijun right? Cool name. I'm Rukia and its a pleasure to meet ya! Just stick that beside the sink and Ill get to em! you can stay loose wit me though, niisan is a bit of a stick in the mud!" she said satisfied at the introduction.

She went round to the kitchin and start slicing up veg and meat with her katana.

Vergil shook his head at the blatant misuse of the weapon but he knew there was no point in telling her what to do, she had inherited her mothers will.

"Seijun. Today we rest, after our battle I am weary, though I am sure you could go some more." Vergil paused. "On second thought, I would like to see you chakra control ability. It is something the Hyuugga are proud of and I know yours can be improved." 

"We shall head to the nearby stream, there is a technique of mine I would like you to try."

Both headed to the stream which was a few feet away.

"Walk on the water." Vergil demanded

_______________________


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

It was a massacre, a slaughter house. A cold, terrible smell was constant..the bodies of countless dead covered the ground. What were once beautiful towns and houses were reduced to nothing more then destroyed works. The Sharingan Warrior and his Maeda Prodigy of a partner just watched the devasted area..mothers were holding their dead children, fathers attempting to protect their family..brothers defending little brother and sister defendering little sister. If one looked, they could see the struggle, families all close to together before they met their end. Swords..arrows, this wasnt a shinobi work..more like barbaians would sought out carnage..people like..Kenpachi. This meant insanity...hunger for power and thirst for destruction. 

These unforgivable actions would become known to the entire world, encouraging something to be done between the 5 great shinobi villages. This country wasnt the only one..the invaders constantly moved and slaughted all who attempted to flee..those who escapped were luckly but their sins only grew worse. The Uchiha could only watch as giant trees were made out of ACTUAL humans. Humans were killed, and piled up in some brutal work of art, in some way they made numerous trees of dead humans. They were mostly children and important people in society..

"Who...who could have done this.." Sasuke could only think and Kameda almost seemingly regretted. The entire country side, all the towns in the area were all like this...the two shinobi then paused for a moment and began to think back..all the way back to that brutal, infamous massacre..it was funny how certain events brought back memories..


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2008)

The girls waited what seem to them to be a life time as they watched the turtles shell shutter and sink lower in the mud.  "O-oonee-chan?" *Tereya* stuttered taking a step forward.  "K-Kiya?  *KIYA*!" Tereya screamed trying to run forward.  *Tsuya *grabbed her around the waist keep her from running toward the turtle.  

"Come on..."  Tsuya said sadly.  "There is nothing we can do.  We would end up lost in the mud too."

"K-Kiya..."  Tereya mumbled with tears in her eyes as the two kunoichi walked back to the village they had passed when they first arrived.  

Tsuya kept her arm around Tereya as the tears spilled down both their cheeks leaving clean rivulets on their mud covered faces.  The village just ahead of them.
____________________________________

*Ichijin* staggered slightly as he stood from checking to see if the man still lived.  "You were a great warrior.  It was an honor to fight you..."  He said as he moved back toward the village on unsteady feet.  One of the villagers came out to help him giving Ichijin a small shy smile and let him back to the hut where the rest were so his many wounds could be tended to.
________________________

*Irakiri* looked at the cover of her book and shrugged.  "Volume four of a series.  Years 60-80 of the Ninja Legends."  she says with a shrug then hears *Jiro*.  After she thinks for a moment she sits up flipping back through her book.  "That's right here..."  Irakiri mumbles as she settles on a page and turns the black and white photo page of the book toward Jiro.  "It's a Jashinist's necklace.  It says Hidan was one of the legendary Jashinists."  Irakiri then falls back on the bed going back to the page she was on before and begins to read again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 28, 2008)

The three ninja take off, at the fastest speed they can, heading back toward the small medical shack.
---
When *Ashe* wakes up, she sees* Jasik *and *Yoru* sitting with her, watching her.
---
*Inka *was watching for a while, then finally gave up.  She walked out, then stared at the clouds, _'If only life could be like that...not a care in the world...Being a shinobi...we always risk our lives...more for, the people we love...our friends...and family for the lucky ones who have it...I really shouldn't even be alive right now...back then I shouldn't have survived, this mission...and all the missions inbetween...I normally am just saved...That will no longer happen...I won't depend on people...'_ Inka thinks, then says aloud, "Guys just think they need to save us...just because we're women...They think they are the best species alive...and nothing can be better than them...I'm sick of them all..."she continues to stare at the sky, talking to a presence that isn't there.
_____________________________
"I have no reason, you more were forcing me to have one.  All I want is to find the village." *Shikka *says to the four calmly, lighting another cigarette.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ashe opens her eyes fully and looks around. Her eyes look toward the people next to her. Her mouth opens as if to speak, but no words came. 'Why did the hawk go after me. Did it look for the weakest? It sure proved that with it's claws' she thinks in her head and look to the ceiling. 'I am not weak tho... I can throw a punch pretty hard....' her mind continues. Ashe bites her blue lip a bit and pulls up some of the multitude of covers to her chin. For the first time she felt something, slightly warm on her forehead. It was a wet rag.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

*Flashback: Several years ago...Caravan Massacre..*

"Leader..you called for me?" Sasuke eyed, his merciless Sharingan eyes looking up towarads the valued leader of the Akatsuki. His apperance remained hidden due to the darkness, despite a few lit tourches in the room, darkness consumed everything else. 
"Yes I did comrade..you see..there's a very important mission I have for you. You'll go with several others and intercept a caravan that is heading towards Village Hidden in the Leaves. In that caravan lies a very important scroll I intend on having it for myself" The Akatasuki leader spoke, it was an odd feeling being in the same room with the unknown man..alone, just the two of them. 
"I'll go at once" Sasuke said in reply. 
"Good, the others have already informed but your in charge Sasuke and Im sure you can keep the fighting to a minimum" The leader spoke again. "Do what must be done Sasuke..do not hesistate, show no mercy..kill them all"
"Wait..forgive me Leader but a caravan?" Sasuke asked. 
"Correct, there is a large shinobi guard amoung them. Things between the Villages of Fire and Rock have been a bit..uneasy considering their little war a few years back. But is their something wrong?" 
"I dont kill innocents.." 
"Ahh yes..your code of honor..sometimes I forget about that. You're an elite swordsman, a man slayer and yet despite all of that, you dont kill those who dont defend themselves..ironic. Very well then.. target the guards Sasuke but what matters is that the objective is completed and I get my scroll however..those who travel in the caravan, all must die" The Leader's order was commanding..there would be no more questions.
"I'll return soon..." Sasuke said in response as he left the dark room of the Akatsuki hideout. He had been in the organization for some time and while his abiltities easily placed him amoung the elite, he was still somewhat of a rookie and the merciless ways of the organization was rather barbaric..

*End of Flash back:*

Sasuke shook his head as he continued to travel with Kameda..the memories of the massacre of the caravan were starting to appear in his head. It was no suprise..the way the area looked with all of the death and bodies..it was easy to call forth similar expirences or memories..


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2008)

Dante was sick of being ignored by the stupid oversized fire breath cat. He sprinted after the beast and threw a kunai at its hide with a great deal of force. the special kunai lodged itself into the tiger right buttcheek causing it to roar in pain. It spun quickly to face the perpetrator.

"So you finally saw me huh?" Dante quipped, "I've wasted too much time here because you don't know how to use your peripheral vision!".

The raging beast pounced and Dante rolled out of the way and then threw his sword straigh at the tigers mouth. The beast caught the sword between its teeth and looked around for the pitcher.

Dante was already in the air and caught the hilt of his sword. He felt the metal getting extremely hot

"You're a pretty clever cat." Dante said as he swung on the sword and propelled himself into the air, sword in hand, seconds before a massive flame came shooting out of its mouth. He threw one kunai at the tiger and it landed neatly on its back. the tiger roared once more, looked up and shot a huge fireball at Dante

Dante threw more kunai, but not at the tiger. He threw five on the ground at different points. the fieball passed where Dante should have been and again the tiger looked around.

"Got you now! Hiraishin special jutsu: umm...I haven't even named it yet. I'll call it The Tigers Fall....no jutsu.." he suddenly vanished from his spot and was on the tigers back. He speared down onto the flesh with his sword. The beast bucked and threw Dante into the air. A giant paw came crashing towards the Hyuuga but again only swiped at thin air.

Dante was on the right of the Tiger and he repeated the deadly assault and would do so for the next few minutes. The twins had stopped to watch the fight.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 28, 2008)

Umi looked at shikka. "Wanna come with us to teh village? I mean we are going to dump you fast because we have something to do..." Masato smiled at Umi's comment. "come on now masato! We well come back later!" Umi said as he did a hand seal as Yin and Yang disappeared. "I hate those two sometimes!" Umi said walking off masato behind him.

_______

Shark stopped as he walked down teh street. 'What and the hell am i going to go to kiya for she has to strong ninja with her besides! I should tell Kenshin who i am!" shark ran back into the hospital tent and walked into Kenshin's room. 

"Ashe! i didn't even notice you!" He walked next to Kenshin and looked at him. "Yello once again!" He smiled at Ashe. "So Kenshin?" He said looking at him. "You have no idea who i am do you?"

____

Jiro looked at her. "Smart one you are there now what is are famous jutsu?"


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

Gouzu stopped realzing that somebody did come and help them and by the looks of it..already had a jutsu to put the tiger down. "Oi! I finally got to you idiot!" and with gouzu in thought, he wasnt ready as a brutal slap to his head smacked him back into reality..Miezu finally getting payback. The two were about to exchange insults but remained focus on Dante. "Hmph, why cant you have a jutsu like that" Gouzu grinned as he looked back at his twin. Miezu did not like the comment at all..
_________________________________________________________________

Kenshin looked at Shark.."Your..just tell me..I dont want to think too much..." Kenshin said, it took him several moments but he hit his head pretty bad and wasnt able to think straight at the moment..
_________________________________________________________________
*Continuation of the flash back:*

Sasuke looked at the small group assembled..his crimson Sharingan Eyes glaring towards them. Things couldnt have gone any better..these were the type of the shinobi he often did not get along with. With him in charge though..he was suppose to keep fighting to a certain degree but it was going to be hard when he could have been the ones fighting himself. 
Zensoku Mikeal was amoung them. Cocky..arrogant..however he wasnt to be underestminated. He loved to kill but it was his unmatched speed that made him worthy of being in the Akatsuki. But at times, his prankster like personality easily annoyed other members in the organization.
Then there was Uchiha Otaski..another Uchiha in the organization. Otaski was unpredicatable but not exactly the smartest guy in the organization as he often tended to mess up certain plans and his arrogance have almost had him killed several times before. Regardless...he still is a powerful shinobi who despite his obvious faults, had his own strengths. 
Hyuuga Vergil..if there was one guy in the entire organization that Sasuke hated, it possibly would have been Vergil. Unlike Mikeal or Otaski..Vergil had a whole new level of arrogance but the fact at times he could be unstable and downright insane also made matters worse. At the same time..the classical Uchiha, Hyuuga Rivarly was still clearly evident..both shinobi seeing themselves superior to the other.
However there was one man Sasuke could really trust...Maeda Kameda. The entire group themselves saw themselves as superior and all 5 were arrogant and had great confidence but Kameda was often Sasuke's partner and it wasnt long till they trusted each other. As a Doton Expert from the Village Hidden in the Rocks and Sasuke's fire capabilities, the two often had very powerful combos when needed to fight together. Despite Sasuke mostly being quiet and Kameda who tended to talk a good game every chance he got..there was no denying that they were one of the deadlier teams in the organization due to their skills and charisma.

"So..you're the group" Sasuke said. He looked at them all closely, no doubt they were all powerful..the mission would be simple with all five of them, it was the charsima and the team work that may have complicated things.
"Well Sasuke is leading again? thats great" Mikeal said and rolled his eyes in annoyance..
"Well well well..looks like you got alot of work to do" Kameda joked..it was obvious of the situation and Kameda often tended to joke about such things. Otaski just grinned at the situation while Vergil didnt do anything at all and didnt even bother to look at the Uchiha..not giving a shit on Sasuke had to say on final instructions..

*End of Flashback:*

Sasuke and Kameda paused and looked up..it was raining again..the water was starting to wash the blood away but this only brought more memories..memories of that massacre..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 28, 2008)

"I am Shark kyomasuki! Water jutsu expert and Jounin!" He smiled at Kenshin as he sat down on one of teh hospital beds. "So! I hope you are feeling any better?" He smiled and looked at the ceiling. "I hope teh bitch who tried to kill you rots in hell!" he looked at Ashe. "Wake up!" He said at her. "So i heard you are an uchiha you related to Ashe at all?" He looked back at him with his eye. "You know i was once an uchiha!"


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

"Uh..sure and yea, thanks again..I'm fine anyhow, I'll be able to walk on my own legs" Kenshin grinned and while it looked convincing, deep inside Kenshin was rather confused. "_Once_ an Uchiha..?" it was rather odd but Kenshin made no comment about it all. He just wanted to return home..


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 28, 2008)

"Yeah you should be fine" He smiled and even Shark knew Kenshin wondered what he meant by once a uchiha. "And yes i was an uchiha but i gave it up i gave it all up and now i wish i didn't i got teh worst deal possible i got this!" shark pointed at his eye patch. "I got the worst thing you can get in my opinion." He had a cold look in his eye.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 28, 2008)

Vergil said:


> Rukia threw the bag of potatoes at the guest "Thanks new guy! wait...Seijun right? Cool name. I'm Rukia and its a pleasure to meet ya! Just stick that beside the sink and Ill get to em! you can stay loose wit me though, niisan is a bit of a stick in the mud!" she said satisfied at the introduction.
> 
> She went round to the kitchin and start slicing up veg and meat with her katana.
> 
> ...



Seijun set the sack where he was ordered to, then nodded slowly at Vergil's order, following hm around to the stream. Perplexed that Vergil asked him to perform such a simple task, but deciding not to question the elder man's assignment, Seijun walked forward....and oddly, kneeled at the water's edge, placing his hand on the surface and letting the current flow beneath his hand. Seijun closed his eyes, enjoying the cool feeling as he felt the rythm of the river's miniscule wavers. Opening his eyes, Seijun stood up, and walked forward, barely causing a ripple upon the water's surface. 

Not being raised in a shinobi village, Seijun's manipulation of chakra for water-walking was a little different than the norm; rather than calibrating his chakra to hold him up, Seijun adjusted the chakra in his body to that of the water itself, essentially creating a minor river of his own beneath his own feet, and stood upon the layers of water.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ashe looks to Shark with a irritated look and sat up slowly. Her body was still cold and her lips still blue, but started to turn normal. "There I am up..." she muttered annoyed and pushes the covers away hesitantly. The first air that hit her was a bit cold and made her shudder. The covers were completely off. A medical kimono had replaced her old cloths, which were beside her. Her body shook some as she took the warm rag off of her head. "Happy now?" she looks to him, a slight hint of a grin.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

*Continuation of the flash back:*

"You know Sasuke..if we really lucky, more members will come along" Kameda grinned. Sasuke remained at the lead as the five quickly leaped from branch to branch..all of them intending on getting the mission done. The Sharingan Warrior looked at Kameda but didnt respond..he knew this was going to get very annoying but he was right.
"Hey, hey hey Sasuke!, come on lets have a race!" Mikeal grinned, quickly accerlating as he remained, several branches ahead. Sasuke narrowed his eyes in frustation as several moments later, Mikeal appeared by Sasuke's side, grinning..annoying the Uchiha. 
Otaski grinned and almost started laughing but stayed quiet. "What's wrong Uchiha? afraid to race him" Sasuke pasued at the comment, stopping on one branch. It was Hyuuga Vergil..taunting the Uchiha already. The other four paused..looking at Sasuke who replied a death glare in return. "Afraid?..Funny from sombody who I just might kill right..now" Sasuke glared forward, his crimson Sharingan Eyes radiating with power. Otaski stopped his grin and Mikeal realzied that Sasuke was getting serious but it was Vergil who kept his grin. "Alright..try it.." The man stated, challenging Sasuke as he fully faced the Sharingan Warrior. Sasuke's black blade slowly began to slip out of his sleeve. Sasuke's other hand pulled up his sleeve, allowing easier acess for his blade to be unleashed. The Sharingan Warrior sliced downward before both hands gripped the hilt, the black blade shining as the sun glared at it before a dark cloud moved forward. The forest become instantly darker as it began to rain..thunder and lighting beginning to flash in the gray skies above.
Vergil kept his smirk and readied to draw what of his legendary blades himself until suddenly a two bladed spear was placed in the middle in between the two prodigies. "Enough of this guys, come on..we got a mission to do, dont wanna make the leader angry" Kameda, said, grinning himself. Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes stared into Vergil's for several moments..only for then Sasuke to then lower his blade and dashed forward ahead of the group towards the mission area..

*End of Flash Back*:


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2008)

The girls head into the village and look around for someone they knew.  "E-excuse m-me..."  *Tereya* said to someone passing by.

"Oh! Your some of those ninja.  The others are this way."  The lady said as she led the pair to where the others were sitting and talking.

They two girls walk in and see *Shark*, *Kenshin*, *Ashe* and the others.  Tereya and *Tsuya*  look at them with tear stained faces and mud covered bodies and sit on the floor leaning back against the wall as *Ichijin* walks in and looks around the group then down at the two girls.  "What is going on?"  He asks calmly his hand resting on the bandages wrapped around his chest.
___________________________________

*Irakiri* sighs loudly and thinks for a moment.  She lays the book on her chest and puts her hands behind her head.  "Let's see if I can remember what the book explained..."  she says thinking for a moment.  "Um...that basically Hidan could use...damn...it was something like an elaborate version of th Nara's shadow jutsu.  With a little blood and and design drawn on the ground you can control the other person's actions.  Hidan was able to survive even stabbing himself in the heart, which when bored with toying with his victims he would do which would kill them." she says with a sigh glancing at him.  "Did I get that about right?  Did I pass the test?"  Irakiri says with a laugh and a shake of her head as she picked up her book again.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2008)

"Interesting technique." Vergil commented, "but you will use the traditional method for this. Focus your chakra on your feet and feel the water beneath."

Vergil stood on the water beside Seijun and performed quick handseals. A wave started to form beneath their feet raising Vergil higher. The wave got higher and higher and started to move towards some trees. The trees crashed to the ground as the force of the wave smashed through them. Throughout the entire scene, Vergil stood atop of the wave and gracefully landed as the wave died into nothing.

Seijun was still in the stream, absolutely drenched and Vergil explained the jutsu

"This will improve your chakra control even further,once you master the traditional method of water walking. It will give you the ability to walk on any body of water, no matter how rough it is as well as give you the higher ground instantly."

"Get to it. I shall observe." Vergil said curtly


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 28, 2008)

_Back to the basics,_ Seijun thought. It was true, chakra control had never been his strongest point; as a kenjutsu user who disdained elemental ninjutsu, he'd never had reason to employ such a technique. Nodding at Vergil, Seijun ignored his wet clothing and focused his hands, creating a more traditional seal as his eyes closed.

Beneath the soles of his feet, the water rippled in response to the sudden shift in Seijun's energy. Seijun seemed to sink imperceptibly, but he was still on the water's surface. Hesitant at first, Seijun took testing steps, as if unsure of his footing. After several moments of experimentation Seijun hit paydirt, as he rose up a few centimeters, now truly standing on the water's surface. Looking at Vergil, Seijun ventured, "I take it you expect me to have to fight on water often, Hyuuga-sensei?" Now that he thought of it, being able to combine his Shukuchi with water-walking would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

Kenshin nodded towards Shark..it was best not to ask questions at the moment. Kenshin looked on to see the more shinobi arrived...so they were the reinforcements they needed..at least it all worked out in the end. The young Uchiha sighed..he made it to live another day. 
________________________________________________________________

Sasuke and Kameda paused and looked around, the rain had covered the tracks..now they had no idea what had attacked. The Sharingan Warrior looked at the bodies..the flames that existed burned strong as people were impaled on to spears..the spears burning as their burning corpses remained as symbols to all who would see them. This mass graveyard would easily send almost anybody insane, tramatized by the event..only again and again did sasuke think about to the massacre..

*Continuation of the flash back:*

Keji sat happily on one of the larger horse drawn carriages. He was very young and watched as the group passed. The horses walked on and on..the caravan strectching for about a mile. There was a massive group of people consisting of traders, engineers and shinobi along with the regular common folk. Horses, oxens and tons of supplies were being carried on through the small valley. On the sides of the path, the ground was elevated..forests on both sides. The ground they traveled on was lower in elevation and nothing more then a smooth, dirt road. Keji grinned and jumped of the carriage and began to run around..many people were walking, getting some excerise. Other kids ran other happily, enjoying the moment before they were scolded. The mood was happy...however the shinobi looked around..something didnt feel right at all. They felt as if they were being watched..

"Keji!" Keji heard his name being called..it was his mother. "Keji get back here!" The young boy smiled, deciding to play a little game as he ran towards the front of the caravan. Keji continued running towards the front, he felt his mother running after him when suddenly the giant carriage in front of him stopped moving. There was slight mumbles going on..curious the boy began to crawl under the carriage as the horses that were stopped begin to make annoyed noises. "He he" The boy then got up and continued running..only to see a mysterious figure standing in the middle of the road.

"Hey stranger!, you mind moving!" Keji could hear the voice of the old man that led the caravan calling. Keji only got more curious as he heard mumbles between the adults. "Keji!" Keji heard his mom call for him again. Suddenly, three shinobi appeared, approaching the mysterious figure. Keji tried examining the man...nothing but a black cloak with red clouds..thats all he could see..Keji tried to listen as close as he can..hearing most of the conversation..

"Hey you alright?" One of the shinobi asked. The other two narrowed their eyes. "You have something that I want.." The figure in the cloak said, looking upwards. 
"And that is..?" The second shinobi asked. The figure looked upward..his crimsion eyes staring foward into their eyes. Fear was the reaction..
"You...you...you!..Your cloak..and your eyes you!" One of the shinobi paniced, quickly drawing a kunai as he prepared to stab the mysterious man. Keji's eyes widened in fear as he hear the shinobi scream in pain and agony..a blade ripping through into the shinobi's chest, cleanly all the way to the other side. Then..more screams began to rang out...


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2008)

"Naturally, it's one of your elements so you need to maximse your strengths and minimise your weaknesses." Vergil said sitting cross legged with his eyes closed. He got up and walked towards the house, glancing back as he did so.

"Dinner's ready. We should eat and resume tomorrow."

Rukia stood at the door with a grin on her face as they both headed towards the house.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 28, 2008)

Seijun nodded, though the gesture went unseen. He stepped off the water, making a mental note to see about getting his clothes dried; something he'd have to handle himself, no doubt. Seijun nodded, hesitantly returning Rukia's smile; he was trying to accomodate her. He wasn't used to outward displays of emotion to begin with, so this was new to him. Seijun suspected that doing something to anger Rukia, however slight, might have an effect on his new sensei as well.

_Something to avoid at all costs,_ Seijun thought as he entered the hall. Unsure who to address, he voiced the question openly. "Is there a place I can go to hang these out to dry?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ashe stands up shakily, but gets her balance after a few seconds. She bites her lip and sticks her hands in the opposite kimono sleeves. Her body was shivering, from the "Chill" aftereffect. It would be awhile before she grew warm again, if certain conditions are met. She looks around "A...are we at the camp??" she asks and goes to the door to peak out.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 28, 2008)

Shark looked at Tereya. "Wheres you sister...." He went silent as he thought. "No...." He said twitching with a tear coming down. "Please tell me no!" He started shacking. "Tereya! Tell me no please... No!" He just looked at her his face in tears.

He ran up to her and sat next to her looking at her. "Please?..." he shock his head. he was shacking all over and in tears he had nothing but sadness on his face. "Why Tereya why?" He just knew.

_____

Jiro looked at her. "Correct and i can do that to all you..." He got an evil smile. "So Watch out or you wont fucking wake up." He said with a evil grin.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2008)

*Ichijin* turned his Hyuuga eyes to Ashe.  "We are not in Konoha if that is what you are asking.  We are at the camp of the people that you have helped free."  He then looked to *Tereya* and *Tsuya *and noticed the tears as *Shark* spoke to her.  His eyes narrowed as he glanced down at them.  "What is your problem?"  Ichijin says coldly.  "Shinobi do not cry over a battle."

Tereya looked to Ichijin and jumped to her feet away from Shark.  "I am a kunoichi!  And, I will damn well cry if I want to!"  Tereya yelled at him her stutter lost as her grief and anger took over.  "Oonee-chan didn't make..."  she muttered fighting the tears that came once more.  "*Kiya*..."  

Ichijin's eyebrow raised and he shook his head slightly.  "I am sorry to hear that.  She will be remembered along with all shinobi that have been lost through out time."

"You cold bastard!  She was my sister!"  Tereya screamed as she slapped him across the face.

Ichijin remained silent and still, he saw the slap coming but he didn't block it.  Instead letting her take her frustrations on him.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 28, 2008)

Shark looked up at her. he said nothing just covered his eye with his hand and sat down not saying anything. _"Why...?! WHY?!!"_ Was teh only thing teh raced through his head. "Why...." He just sat there still covering his eye with his hand. "She..." He just couldn't say anything else he just cried. "i well always miss you." He said quietly.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ashe heard that anfd suddenly her arms fell from the door. Her hair was in front of her face and hiding her eyes. "Kiya...." she mumbles sadly. She stool there and some tears were apparently falling onto the ground. Her body shivered more, and there was more reason other than the chill effect. She suddenly runs out, her hair flying. For only a second passed that you could be able to see her eyes right before she ran out.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 28, 2008)

Kenshin slightly narrowed his eyes..Kiya..he hardly knew her but he did recall a moment when they did met but like Ichijin said..Shinobi dont cry over a battle..they shouldnt cry at all. The shinobi world was cruel and tough and he knew that emotion was weak. Oh how his brother..father and uncle, how all 3 Legendary Sharingan Warrirors displayed such..coldness to them..Kenshin knew his father and brother deeply cared for the clan but they never seemed to lose control and never lost their composure..if they were to cry..they were to cry later when they had time..
_______________________________________________________________

Sasuke looked at all the bodies..he was reliving the massacre again, he could pefectly remember the details. The blood..the screaming..the pain..there was at times when that event haunted his mind..but regardless..he did a mission that had to be done. His quiet personality hide his true thoughts and emotions but if anybody tried to figure out the real Uchiha..they only faced the merciless Sharingan Eyes that would stare back in return. Kameda stopped and looked around..the clones he had sent out to investigate in other lands were seeing similar areas..massacres and slaughter houses everywhere. 

*Continuation of the Flashback*

Sasuke cut through the enemy shinboi with no mercy, his blade stained with blood as he cut through them efforstly. His Sharingan saw their movements and his mastered and elite swordsmanship sliced through his foe's bodies. Sasuke however's main concern was the scroll..none would reveal where it was and with that Sasuke sliced through the shinobi. However the shinobi that came to guard werent the only ones being attacked..in fact, the other shinobi that arrived did the total opposite...the Innocents.

"Please please dont!" Otaski laughed insanely. "Whats wrong! its just a little fire!" Otaski then used a small ammount of charka, setting a young woman and her two children abalze. Their cries of terror pain echoing as the father was forced to watch. "Bastard!" The father cried, trying to free himself but several kunai pinned him into the ground. "You heartless bastard!" The man's insults were cut short as Vergil appeared, smashing the man's back with brutal force..having jumped on the man. The Hyuuga swung one of his fabled blades through the air, a barrage of winds unleashed..cutting through humans, horses and carriages and anything else in the way. 

Many people attempted to flee but Mikeal's speed was too much as he mercilessly toyed with them...practing his kunai throwing as they attempted to flee into the trees. This was just a game for the Akatasuki. Many children attempted to flee, their parents attempting to protect them but the ground under them ripped apart, carriages being tossed into the air as Kameda ripped himself out of the ground, swinging his spear wildy, slicing and crushing any man, woman or child in the way. 

The Sharingan Warrior worked swiftly, having to use little charka as he cut through the enemy shinobi. For a brief moment..he watched his comrades kill the others with such fun and joy..there was no honor in that..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ashe ran into the forest and stopped after a few minuets. She falls to her knees weakened some. Her eyes were not wet, because only one tear had fallen. Her body was hed up with her knees, and her body shivering. Her fits clenched into fists, and suddenly she punched the ground. Her chakra wasn't put in there this time, but it had made a hole a tab bit, and her hand bled some.Her eyes closed and she leans against a tree calmly.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2008)

*Tereya* looked at her hand then at *Ichijin* who only stared at her.  No emotion or reaction was seen on his face.  He didn't look at anyone else in the room, only her.  

She looked at him almost horrified.  Tereya never raised her hand in anger and now she had hit him.  "I-I am s-sorry..."  she said nervously as another tear fell.

Ichijin nodded then began to turn.  "I will go see if I can find her body.  *Kiya *does need to be taken back to the village, the commander would have it no other way.  If you would kindly point me in the correct direction I will be on my way."  he said coldly as he waited.

"About f-four miles...th-that w-way..."  Tereya mumbled as she pointed.

"Very well."  Ichijin stated and left the room heading to find Kiya.
_______________________________________

*Irakiri* rolled her eyes.  "Please...why don't you grow up a bit?  Remember we are all ninja for the same village.  I don't know why you hold such a grudge toward everyone..."  she says holding up her hand.  "I am sure you have your reasons.  I mean you screamed it at the commander.  And, frankly I don't really care to hear more.  I have never done anything to you.  Nor do I plan to.  So I will not fear for my life.  For if any of us our dead come morning, you should fear for yours..."  Irakiri said then went back to reading her book.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2008)

The tiger was now horribly injured but was still breathing fire at where it thought Dante was.

"Somethings not right. Tora?" he activated his golden byakugan as he dodged another fireball in an almost routine fashion.

"No! Kiya! Why the hell can't I find her?" the tiger raced forward, dante spun and released a huge kazekaiten slicing the paws and half of its face. He turned to the twins

"I gotta be somewhere else. finish this off for me will ya?" Dante said his eyes distant and looking at where he saw Kiya last. The tiger collapsed from blood loss but still crawled towards Dante.

Dante raced off towards the tunnel where Kiya was last seen and saw horrified to see that it had collapsed.

"Kiya! You better not be dead!" he started to dig frantically at the mud that had now been packed tight. "please god, no, not her!"

He slashed at the mud with his wind enhanced sword, watching Kiya, with his byakugan, who lay motionless in the mud.

"Why didn't you throw my kunai?! You stupid fucking bitch!" dante screamed at the mud, "I would have been there for you! I would have died all over again for you!"

Finally he saw a limp hand and held it. It was freezing. He pulled the lifeless body out and lay Kiya on her back.

He performed CPR on her, pumping her chest and blowing into her mouth.

"Why the hell isn't  there a medical nin here?!"he shouted as he continued to press. Nothing happened

After 20 minutes he stopped and finally tears came down his cheeks. "Why...didn't you just throw my kunai...why do I have to lose such a good friend..?" he shook her gently

"Come Kiya...wake up...kick my ass again...make me laugh again...what...the hell am I supposed to do now? We were going to make you a Godmother..."

She looked peaceful as she slept. Dante left her and sat beside her, completely emotionally drained. Just when he thought he couldn't cry any more...he broke down again


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Continuation of the Flashback:*

"Where's the scroll" Sasuke's asked..his Sharingan Eyes glaring into the shinobi's eyes who struggled. Sasuke was lifting him up in the air with one hand, clutching the hilt of his Sword in the other. All around the Uchiha lay bodies..all of them butchered up, puddles of blood having formed. The thunder echoed through the sky as the lighting shot out. "I'll never tell you!" The shinobi cried out..knowing his was soon to die. Sasuke's Sharingan kept his merciless glare into the man's eyes. He didnt know.."Sasuke then poistioned his Sword towards the man's chest and thrusted forward..blood bursting out from the wound as the Uchiha dropped the body.

Otaski laughed as he slowly advanced towards the small group of children...they were crying, begging for mercy. "please dont kill us!" "Just leave us alone!" Their cries fell on deaf ears...their parents were either dead or about to be killed. Otaski raised his kunai loaded hand. "Alright kids, dont blink!" Otaski threw the kunai..the invidivdual bladed weapons piercing through the young skulls as they screamed one last time..

Keji was hiding under a carriage, confused on what was going on. He had noticed a speedy Akatsuki member running up and down the carriages, asking questions before he killed with no care at all. However more cries of terror and confusion from another sword wielding member who simply cut through carriages, people and anything else..they were obviously looking for something while making sure nobody lived in the process..

*End of flashback:*

"Reminds you huh? of that day..at first we were making fun of them and then things got really interesting.." Kameda said, looking towards his partner. Sasuke stayed silent.."More Shinobi had arrived thanks to a rather...big mistake on our part and the people finally gained the confidence to fight back but we were still too much...we killed them all" Kameda added on. The conditions matched like the one of that day..perhaps its been exactly a certain ammount of years..


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2008)

*Ichijin *raced toward where Tereya had pointed him.  He slowed as he saw *Dante* leaning over *Kiya's* limp body.  He walked up slowly and stood on her other side.  "It is always sad to lose a ninja.  Especially one that you know well."  He said with a sigh he bent down.  Ichijin activated his byakugan and looked her over shaking his head.  He sighed as he reached over placing a hand on Dante's shoulder giving it a comforting squeeze.  "We should get her back to Konoha.  The commander needs to know." He said standing as he awaits Dante words leaving him in control of the situation for the moment.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Nov 29, 2008)

_The moment we meet again turned out the day we forever part. A bitter twist of fate..._ The emerald masked shone in the blooming morning sunshine, overlooking the woeful mourning of a shattered brave heart. _Cry, Dante. Even steel melts in the harsh flames._ The masked shinobi glanced up, cutting off his connection with the sorrowful dolores._After all, sparkles of worth still lit in the pure side of what is left in a human heart._ 


* * * * * * * * *
An hour earlier
* * * * * * * * *  


The kunoichi's lifeless eyes struggled with the final droplets of their might to witness the last ray of the tranquil morning sunlight. A departure from the real world amid these literary surroundings would be quite ironic, but rarely would there be a thing more appealing for a honorable shinobi than a beautiful death. 

"You could have properly fend for yourself." The blurry figure spoke out, having been sitting beside the kunoichi now recumbent on the ground instead of inside the mud pool. The emerald mask reflected the gentle morning light, not revealing his full face, yet even if no words were spoken, they had already known each other, too well. 

The withering kunoichi forced out a smile on her lips, knowing nothing would delay her imminent departure. The only thing to regret out of such a meaningful farewell was that she would manage no more to stay in touch with this beautiful world, even if it was only for kissing each of her friends a passionate goodbye.  

"Still, it's late. What is to be accepted is accepted. Rest deservedly my friend, there is diamond in your heart." The masked man stood up, and as Kiya started to raise a hand as a gesture of call, he knelt, catching it and holding it slightly. "Your undelivered wish, I already knew. Go without ponderness, and smile to the Afterworld, my dear friend." 

The kunoichi's eyes went blurred as she gave the last smile, before her hand fell loose and dropped down, forever blending with the terrestrial eternity. 

The masked man fully stood up and carried the cherished childhood friend in both arms, walking to the mud pool and returned the girl to exactly where she had, with all her ideal and effort, fought and sacrificed her precious life for the simple wish she had been carrying throughout her lifetime...




OOC: so, it took me exactly 10 mins to type this out. Thanks a lot Kuno


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ashe looked up and her eyes opened as the wind picks up. Her body automaticly shudders from the feel of the wind. Slowly Ashe stands up and growls some. "What did that damn Falcon want with me!?"she muttered angrily. Her eyes fully opens and she looks around.Ashe lifts up her hand and looks at it. Her mind begins to think...


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 29, 2008)

OOC: Thanks Tora  I'll take it from here.

Yoru kept her silence as Ashe woke, mainly because she was surprised that the girl didnt show any signs of pain...at least not physical pain. She listened carefully enough to hear about Kiya. The name sounded familiar to her, but seeing Ashe's reaction pushed the thought out of her mind. Whoever Kiya was, she was loved. It reminded Yoru of her mother...

No. Supressing the memories for the millionth time, Yoru stood and ran to the door, then found her way outside. She stopped when she got to the doorway leading to the wilderness, she saw footprints leading into the forest. Somehow she knew they were Ashe's.

Yoru set off slowly in the opposite direction, staying within sight of the camp. For the sake of comfort, she started a snowstorm and sat down in the middle of it, holding her knees to her chest and resting her chin on them. She sat completely still as the snow fell on her and one tear escaped her eye.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Continuation of the flashback:*

Kameda smashed his forearm across the middle, smashing two young shinobi away from him. The giant of a man clutched his spear and looked around but to see Otaski having placed a large ammount of their supplies gathered in one spot and preparing for something big. There was plenty of firewood and other flameable materials. Mikeal was quick and used his speed, having tied up a large ammount of people to the supplies. This pointless execution was highly looked down upon from the Sharignan Warrior who just watched and kept the remaining people in check. People were gonna keep dying until the scroll was gotten but it did not matter..all the people were doomed to die. 

Sasuke shook his head and despite their quick and succesful complete capture of the caravan..there was still a matter of entertainment for the other Akatsuki members who intended on having their names feared and spreaded throughout the world. Sasuke watched as the people called out to each other..another group to be executed, the rest to be killed as soon as possible..

"Heheh..alright watch this!" Otaski grinned loudly and slowly did his hand signs, enjoying the moment. "Hurry up Uchiha..its my turn next and I intend on making it very..very interesting" Vergil replied in return. Sasuke took a swift glance towards the Hyuuga..it seemed they would be stuck here..there was no point in arguing with the others. Mikeal laughed in anticpation as Kameda watched himself..

The people continued to beg..it was amazing how the other four ignored their pleas of fear and terror. Only Sasuke heard them yet he could do nothing. His mission was to get the scroll but he wasnt going to kill innocents in the process. These men were perhaps insane but that wasnt the question at the moment. 

"Fire Style: Dragon Fire Jutsu!" A great aura of flames surrounded Otaski as the flames were quick to follow the wire that led to the group of people who remained tied to the supplies. They cried..they begged and with one last cry, the flames then slammed into them along with the supplies and in the process a giant explosion occured. Dust and cloud were sent to the air, creating a giant cloud of smoke that rose into the air. The sounds of laughter continued to echo on..louder the cries of the remaining people. 

Sasuke narrowed his eyes however towards the smoke.."It seems we have made a mistake.."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

Rukia hung up Seijuns clothes and they all had dinner. Vergil had an uneasy feeling throughout

"Niisan, what's wrong? Are you OK?" Rukia asked noting that Vergil had only had one spoonful of her casserole.

"No," he said bluntly, "something bad has happened." he looked at his glass of water that had cracked.

"Superstition!" Rukia snorted, "I never thought you were the type."

"not normally, but my instinct is telling me that a tragedy has occurred. After dinner we shall go to Konoha."

"What?! Really? Ugh, I have to do my hair and..."

"You will do no such thing." Vergil said getting up and snapping. Rukia was slightly taken aback but nodded, she knew better than to argue with him when he was like this.

"Seijun," Vergil continued, " you shall accompany us. I have some spare clothes which you may use. Finish your meals, I shall wait outside."

----------------------
Dante held Kiya in his arms and in his grief stricken state walked back to Konoha, hearing ichijins words not not registering them at all. In his eyes Kiya and Dante were the only ones there. He could barely stand as the emotion flooded through him. Memory after memory of their childhood together flashed through his mind, she was the only reason that he did not end up like Vergil after Rukia died.

Rukia.

Vergil had brought her back, but he had no idea where he was. He would ask, no! Demand that Kiya be brought back. He would say yes. After all Dante himself had been brought back so it wouldn't be a big deal. 

Dante spoke to Kiya, still unaware that Ichijin was there

"Its alright babe. I'll bring you back, both me and Vergil. You're too cool to die!" he smiled and stroked her face. "Kiya, I love you and Tora equally. I just can't live if you're not around. You know that right?"

He looked at her lifeless face and his hands shook. "Vergil will do it for sure. I...I know you need a life...a sacrifice, but I'll do it for you! I told you already that I'd kill for you and I'd die for you....but I can't leave Tora...not again." Dantes eyes searched madly for the answer. Then darkened suddenly.

"Guess Ill have to find a volunteer."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

The tears continue to fall as *Tereya* looks around the group.  “I-I n-need t-to get b-back…”  she mumbled through her tears.  “T-tora must b-be t-told.” she says quietly as her body sags noticeably from the death of her adopted sister.  “I j-just c-can’t b-believe…”  Tereya mumbled wiping at her eyes as she left the room.  As she exited the shack her little ferret was there once more to lead her back to the village she now calls home.
______________________________________

As they walk *Ichijin* stays back some not wanting to intrude on the mans grief.  He shakes his head sadly at the loss.  _“I didn’t not know the girl well.  The way he grieves for his friend makes me wish I had.”_  Ichijin thinks.  He is lost in his thoughts though he still keeps half an ear to Dante.  As he listens to him his head snaps toward him as his eyes widen.  _“He can’t possibly….”  _Ichijin thinks as they walk.
______________________________________

As she walks around the camp thinking about the genin and their possible sensei *Tora* suddenly grabs her chest.  An ache began that reminded her of when Dante died.  “Are they okay…”  she mumbles as she stands still looking at the ground.  Her eyes blur slightly as the baby kicks.  “I am sure they are okay.”  Tora says with a sigh as she straightens up.  Looking around she sighs.  “Something is not right.”  she continues to walk though not as cheerful as before.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2008)

The tiger unleashed one last roar of pain. It was down for the count. Thanks to injuries suffered before and the giant wave of kunai and shuriken thrown at it..the creature was killed. The twins were mostly katon users and taijutsu..fighting a creature that had no weaknesses to flame and was lethal to fight hand to hand was something that wasnt in their element but with dante's help..they suceeded. "Oi!, its time we get out of here and head back!" Miezu said. Gouzu nodded..
_________________________________________________________________

*Continuation of flachback: *

The blade rose into the blade before being swung down...blood squiring out of the neck, the very head of the man being sliced off. Vergil himself was taking his sweet time executing the people but none of them knew where the scroll was. Vergil shook his head before walking over to the next man, quickly slicing through a man's gut..his organs spilling out as a great puddle of blood quickly formed as the man coughed in pain, only for his head to be decapited as well..

"Enough, we're taking too long..stand back.." Sasuke ordered, his Sharingan Eyes glaring towards the peoples eyes. "Ahh..the Mangekyou? only very rare do we get to see this power.." Otaski said. Kameda himself watched with his cocky smirk..yes, it was rare to see the Mangekyou but it was guranteeded death for enemies who saw the legendary mangekyou Sharingan. Vergil took his steps back..giving Sasuke a clear view, as enjoyable as this was..it was starting to get a little dull. 

Sasuke closed his eyes as a flash of lighting streaked across the sky, the rain continuing to barrage everything as the bodies of the destroyed caravan remained..the remaining people were being executed in such a brutal fashion..it wasnt fair at all. Suddenly..the five Akatsuki looked to the side..reinforcements had arrived.

Suddenly a mass group of Earth Shinobi appeared, leaping out from the forest..the ammount of disruption caused by the five allowed this group of reinforcements to come. "Its about time!" Mikeal yelled out loud as he readied himself along with the others. Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes glaring towards  noticing several shinobi that looked oddly familar in a sense but then it became obvious. A barrage of earth bullets began allow with kunai and explosive tags rained towards the 5 Akatsuki..this was the remaining people's last hope..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 30, 2008)

Myou opened her eyes looking around. "Whoops... Musta dozed off there." She said with a light chuckle. "Err... What did I miss?" She asked.
______________________________________________
Hikaru's eyes shot open. "Something feels wrong." He said, standing up in a blur. "I feel like something is gone..." He said, looking around rapidly. "Seta." He spoke his name with a deep, demanding voice. "Do you feel that?" He asked, his hands unconsciously balling up into fists.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

Dante shook out of a strange trance he was in and somehow found himself in Konoha. He was dazed and wondered why he was here. He looked down and remembered. He fell to his knees at the outskirts of the encampment, spiritually drained. He lay beside Kiya holding her now freezing body.

"Come on. You gotta stay warm..." he said shaking, dark rings under his eyes as he took off his coat and covered her. It had started to rain. He lay beside her, ready to kill anyone who went near her. He fired a look at Ichijin.

"YOU! What are you doing here?!"He said, his voice full of rage. He drew his sword and walked toward Ichijin and then stopped. He shook his head. "Oh! shit! Hey there man. Listen I really need your help. Make sure that Kiya gets a bed and some warm clothes. I gotta find Vergil and ask him....something...now what was it. I tell you, I'm getting forgetful in my old age." He laughed, "Not as old as grand pa Vergil though huh?!" He slapped Ichijin's back hard as he walked off but turned around again

"If anyone so much as touches her I'll fucking kill them. Understand?!" He shouted again in rage and grief


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

Ichijin watches his fellow Hyuuga with almost pity in his eyes.  Remaining silent the rain falls from his face as if giving him tears that he will forever refuse to shed.  Once the big man turns to him and starts yelling he raises an eyebrow in surprise though keeps his wall of silence as he thinks _“Shinobi die all the time.  It is the path that we have chosen.  Why is this such a major…” _he watches Dante as he thinks those words but ends up spitting the last word out.  “ISSUE!” Ichijin says in surprise as he staggers under the weight of the slap to the back.  

Looking at Dante he becomes unsure of what his orders had been as he stands straight once again. _ “Should I deal with her or leave her?”_  he thinks as he watches the other man warily.  “So what is it exactly you would like me to do?”  he asks trying to figure out the answer on his own if Dante walks away.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

"Huh?" Dante looks down at Kiya, "Tell the Hokage what's happened, I thought that would be obvious. I'm...going to find...Vergil? No... Tora. I need her now more than ever and I need to tell her that..our friend is dead." Dante said changing direction suddenly.

"Be careful what you think son." Dante said, "There are some people who can read you like a book." Dante ran off to find Tora and using his byakugan it was simple.

After a while he soon caught up with her and saw her back. He walked behind her with a heavy heart and bloodshot eyes. He looked down to the earth soaked ground, unsure as to how to tell Tora. He realised he didn't have to. At this range she could hear all his thoughts...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Continatuon of the flashback:*

The people were freed..the shinobi rescue party had arrived, the 5 Akatsuki but it never meant anything..it only caused more delays. The shinobi began to fully fear the Akatsuki's wrath as they sliced them down without mercy..there was countless ways to die in this siutation and each shinobi suffered death in some different way. The people who finally gained the courage were massacred. Men..women, children, the elderly, they all tried but in turn were all massacred. The true details of the fight remained lost in Sasuke's mind..he did not want to remember seeing the people die in the way they did. For a moment he had raised his blade against a group of children but stopped himself and proceeded to kill only the shinobi..he had almost lost his composure as fought more brutally..losing himself in his hate and anger..maybe thats what happened to the others. Then it made sense throughout the battle..several cousins of Kameda were the enemies, each of them lost and confused as they fought their cousin..none of them survived. The rain continued to wash the bloody ground but the devasted carriages and horses remained lying dead on the ground..massive craters in the earth with giant bodies of flame also littered the battlefield. Corpses..limbs decroated the area with broken weapons and supplies..

At battle's end..Sasuke looked through the battlefield..there was no scroll. They had killed them over nothing..this was just a pointless massacre..perhaps the Leader attempted to turn Sasuke into another mindless killing machine but those questions werent the matter. They had done as asked..however the Sharingan Warrior heard Otaski call to him..

There was a little kid..struggling in the wet dirt, attempting to get up..his face was wet with tears..surrounding him lay his dead cousins. This was just an training exercise..it did not matter if they did not complete their mission, surely their Leader would forgive them. Sasuke clutched his blade as he walked through the earth towards the body..a cut having been made on his cheek..this was his punishment for caring too much about the innocent..it was just a cut but it had lots of meaning..


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 30, 2008)

Seijun's eyes flickered slightly as Vergil snapped at Rukia, inwardly taken aback. It appeared the man could switch moods as easily as Seijun switched weapons in battle. Making a note of this for future cases, Seijun mutely nodded at Vergil's command, already used to taking orders from Vergil; a good thing, since Vergil seemed used to giving them. _And even more accustomed to having said orders followed,_ Seijun thought to himself.

Despite the fact that Vergil had said to finish his meal, Seijun politely excused himself after a few more bites. He had never been the type for long meals anyway. Taking advantage of the offered clothing, Seijun was pleasantly surprised to find that the outfit fit perfectly, and was quite similar to his old clothing, though obviously in much better shape. After spending some time to make to sure his weaponry was in good repair, especially his treasured chokuto, Wangetsu-tsuki, Seijun bowed to Rukia. "The meal was without equal, Rukia-dono. Thank you preparing it," he said, and then took his leave. 

Exiting the humble domocile, Seijun looked at Vergil, employing the ancient noun for "master" as he spoke, adding a respectful suffix due to Vergil's ability and status. "Shishou-sama. You said we were going to Konoha, correct?"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

Tora turned as she felt Dante approach and shook her head.  "No."  Tora says flatly.  "No...I don't believe it.  It isn't possible!  Tell me your thoughts are lying!"  Tora screamed at Dante as the tears fell.  She knew that Dante would never think such a thing if it wasn't true and the pain in her heart that began earlier only confirmed what his thoughts told her.  "Dante, make it a lie!  Please make it a lie!"  Tora yelled through her tears as she fell to her knees.
________________________________________

Ichijin watched Dante leave and shook his head, not until now realizing what his special eyes could do.  "Damn it..."  he mumbles then looks down at Kiya's body.  "Okay.  Tell the Hokage.  She I just leave her here?"  Ichijin glares in the direction that Dante had gone and sighs.  "It's only for a moment."  he mumbles and speeds to the Hokage's building that wasn't to far away.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

Dante knelt down beside her and hugged her tightly.

"Don't worry Tora. I'll make everything alright. No-one will leave you. I'll get her back...I need to find Vergil." He activated his byakugan but saw no sign of him, 'where could he be?' he wondered.

Then he saw Kiya's body. Alone. Dante arms shook and squeezed Tora's shoulders close to their breaking point.

"That bastard! Fucking bastard. I'll kill him! Ichijin!" He shouted. He shook out of his rage to see Tora squirming in pain. "Hon, Oh I'm sorry, I'm so sorry." he said kissing her forehead.

"Listen, I need to go and find Ichijin or ...wait Vergil....no...I'll stay with Kiya. She's fast asleep but she's in the rain. If someone wakes her up...Well, you know how grumpy she gets." Tears again fell from his face. 

"We're best friends huh? friends forever! Even I came back for that promise..." he said holding her tight. Then he let her go suddenly, "WHERE THE HELL IS VERGIL!?" he shouted and stormed off, punching a huge hole in a tree as he left


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

Tora looked after Dante dumbfounded at him for the moment though the tears continued to course down her cheeks mingling in the rain that was falling.  "Dante?"  she says questioningly then shakes her head as great sobs begin to rack her body.  "Kiya...why...Kiya...."  She mumbles as she buries her face in her hands still kneeling on the ground.
____________________________________

Ichijin arrived at the Hokages office and tore up the stairs.  "Shit!" He says looking around.  "He isn't here!"  he quickly writes a note for the hokage.  The words barely ledgible as a panic sets into the man.  "What is my problem..."  he mumbles not use to allowing emotions to flow so freely especially panic.  "I shouldn't be afraid of him."  he says as he once again tears out of the building and heads back to Kiya.
___________________________________

"Let's go."  Tereya says to the ferret he nods and begins to move quickly.  She didn't care if anyone else was following her.  All Tereya knew was that she needed to get back to Konoha and to Tora.  "I-I don't k-know what we w-will do w-with out her..."  Tereya mumbles quietly as the tears continue to run down her face.  The go the quickest way, back through the maze of tunnels.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 30, 2008)

Kanji flipped through the forest, his eyes as black as coals. He snarled a bit through his teeth. "Is there nothing good to hunt in this forest?" He wondered out loud, looking around for something to eat. There was nothing. He landed in a feral stance, low to the ground as he saw the area where everyone rebuilding Konoha stayed. Kanji brought himself up to a standing position. "Maybe these people are peaceful." He mumbled, thinking out loud. "Maybe that's just my stomach talking, though." He chuckled lightly. Kanji cautiously and slowly walked into the town, trying to avoid eye contact with anyone he might encounter.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

"Yes, we're headed there now." Vergil said "Try not to be left behind, we are only 10 minutes away at my pace." Vergil walked, then jogged then ran, jumping up onto the tree and speeding off to Konoha.

Rukia saluted them as they left, "I'll be there after I do the dishes!" she shouted at them. Vergil shook his head and smiled. "Sibling are interesting, don't you think Seijun?"

___________________________________________

Dante stood over Kiya and watched as Ichijin made his way back.

"I thought I told you not to leave. You. need. to. learn. respect." soon Dante was only a foot away from him. Before the young Hyuuga could blink he was directly infront of him with a powerful punch aimed at his throat. The punch would easily have crushed his throat and killed him. He stopped but a centimeter away from the throat as he felt Tora's sadness inside him. 

"Do you understand Ichijin? what it means to lose a friend. Someone you've known all your life? I don't think I can live without Kiya." He knelt and put the massive Rebellion to his own throat and closed his eyes


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 30, 2008)

Flashing a farewell nod at Rukia, Seijun took off after Vergil, somewhat disgruntled he had to use a premise of his Shukuchi technique to keep up. Upon being asked as to his thoughts on siblings, Seijun surmised Vergil was asking him to share some of his own history. After slanting his eyes at Vergil, Seijun looked ahead as he answered, "From what I've seen, yes. I don't know if I have any siblings or not. But having one certainly seems to be a unique experience, Shishou-sama."

Deciding against further words unless pried, Seijun fell silent. Then, he decided to test himself, and stopped using his technique. Though not truly Shukuchi, but three steps below it, it was the same move he'd used on Vergil. _Still, the fact that I used three steps below Shukuchi on him in battle, and now I must use it just to keep up with him.....he is far more than he appears, even now,_ Seijun thought to himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 30, 2008)

*Inka* stood in that daze for a while, almost talking to an unknown presence, "No...Nothing could possibly be wrong..." was the last thing she said as her daze was broken by *Tsuya*.  Tsuya runs up to Inka, "Inka!" she snaps, breaking the daze.

"What is it...?" Inka replies to the girl, quietly.

Tsuya sighs, "Well, since you knew her more than i did, I thought you should know..." she starts, thinking about how to put it.

Inka looks at her somewhat confused.

Tsuya sighs once more, "Well, by what was seen...Kiya's dead..." she says almost bluntly.

Inka scowls, "Kiya died..." she says then looks paniced, "Don't tell me you left Tereya alone!" she snaps at her friend.

"Well, only for a few-"Tsuya says before getting stopped.

"All she needs is a matter of seconds, and she is out of here." Inka says through her teeth at the kunoichi.

Tsuya sighs, "Well, best way to find her...Track her...damn...no trackers..." she says her head hung.

Inka shakes her head, "Go where she would most likely go, to the village." she says, knowing Tereya.

"So go back to the village also." Tsuya says, looking at the fireball, and nods, "So let's go find Tereya." she adds starting to run in the direction of the village.  Inka follows right behind, as they head into the tunnels, to find Tereya.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

Ichijin swallowed hard as Dante's fist stopped just inches from him.  He stared at the man dumbfounded for a moment.  No matter how many battles he had fought, the shinobi he had killed with his own hands, and watching those he knew fall beneath their opponents with him unable to do a thing.  For the first time he realized he just stared death in the face.  "Dante don't..."  he says quietly as he sees the sword to the mans throat.  "You can't do this.  She wouldn't want that.  Besides the village needs you.  The commander needs you..."  Ichijin talked quick but fell silent quicker.  He wasn't good at this kind of thing and had no idea what else to say.
_____________________________________

Tereya moved quicker than she had ever moved before blindly following the ferret as it moved to stay a few steps ahead of her.  The tears continued to fall as she thought about the times they had shared, the three of them back in Yuki and now here in Konoha.  "Oh K-Kiya.  Why d-did you h-have to g-go..." she mumbled through her tears trying to get back to Tora as soon as she could.
_______________________________________

Tora knelt uncaring to the stares around her as she continued to sob.  The baby kicked a few times as if to tell it's mother that everything would be okay or just to join her in her mourning.  The rain continued to fall reflecting the mood of the kunoichi's grief over the loss of her friend.  "Why..."  she moaned questioning once again her dearest friends loss.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

Vergil looked back at Seijun with his byakugan and appreciated his hard work. 'he reminds me of myself when I was his age' he thought thinking of his past.

Soon they arrived at Konoha and Vergil dashed at full speed towards Dante and kicked the sword away from his throat and then punched him.

"You idiot! What in Gods name do you think..." then his byakugan so Kiya with no chakra in her, "I see." 

Vergil stood over the girl and smiled. "She died bravely, it's the only way she would go. I shall miss her dearly." He knelt beside her and stroked her face and began to say his goodbye

"Thank you Kiya, for all that you've done. You saved me from myself and for that I am eternally....."

"STOP IT!!" Dante said kicking Vergil in the face sending him reeling backwards, "you'll wake her up. We have to get her to a tent....and....Vergil! is that you?! Thank god you're here! You can bring her back!" He spun to Ichijin, "He can bring her back, kid!"

Vergil slowly got up from the mud and cricked his neck.

"No. I can't. More accurately, I won't." Vergil said as bluntly as ever.

"WHAT?! Why the hell not?!" Dante screamed almost hysterically.

"Because the dead should stay dead." Vergil said turning away, "Make sure she gets a proper funeral and say good bye. This is the last chance you'll have."

"No fucking way. You damned hypocrite! For your own selfish needs you brought back Rukia and me! And now when I ask..." Dante said grabbing Vergil's shoulder

"Shut up. I was wrong to bring either of you back. Do you understand Dante? If I do this technique again it will cost me my life and whilst I am extremely fond of Kiya, it is not something she would want." Vergil said turning face to face with him

"Then I'll just have to find a volunteer, if you're not willing to die. Ichijin, come over here." Dante said walking towards the young man

"DON'T YOU DARE!" Vergil bellowed in a voice that seemed to make the earth shake. He moved to intercept Dante at blinding speed.

"Get out of my way...brother." Dante snarled

"You need help. Think of what you have and not of what you have lost!" Vergil said staring at him

"Move. I won't tell you a third time." Dante said, his hand gripping Rebellion tight. Vergil closed his eyes and breathed in.

"I knew this day would come. It's my own fault for torturing you all those years ago. This is the penance I have to pay." He drew Yamato and pointed it at Dante. "Seijun, watch closely. This will be my last lesson to you and for that I apologise."

Vergil already knew the outcome of the battle but would be damned if he was to let his little brother ruin his name.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Continatuon of flashback:*

Sasuke closed at the boy..sobbing..his Sharingan Eyes glaring towards the young boy. Everybody was dead but this boy. The other 5 Akatsuki began to gather all of them looking at the boy. "Come Sasuke..kill him, prove your worth" Otaski said. This earned a quick death glare from the Legendary Sharingan Warrior "Prove my worth? I've above you in both title and ability and you order something of me? Do you wish to die" Sasuke coldy stated..the sheer killing intent radiating of the Sharingan Eyes. 
"Leader said to kill EVERYBODY..if you wont do it Uchiha..I will" Vergil said in response, clutching his sword. Mikeal just watched in interest..he always enjoyed the constant fighting. It was all interesting..
"Well..what do you know..its actually little..brother, Keji" Kameda said out of nowhere.
"You sure?" Sasuke asked in response..rather suprised. The boy looked up..he was badly hurt, parts of his arms were bleeding but his sprained, perhaps broken ankle prevented any motion from the boy. 
"More the better..let him kill him!" Otaski clutched the kunai in his hand as he licked the blade in anticpation.
Suddenly several shinobi who had faked their own deaths leaped up.."Stay away from him!" One of them shouted. Sasuke stepped forward and in lighting fast motion, he sliced the shinobi down with no effort, only staining his blade even more with blood. The boy just..tramatized by the whole event..he saw people die..he was on the verge of death.
"There's no scroll..come on, lets get out of here, he aint worth our time..he's too weak" Kameda smiled towards his brother..he hadnt seen him since he had left the village, Keji most likely didnt even know he had a brother. Otaski and the rest of them agreeded and began to leave, heading back towards the hideout. "Hurry up Uchiha, finish him or I will..your "code of honor" is proving to be highly distasteful to our goals" Vergil said once more, his back turned. Kameda nodded towards the Uchiha as Sasuke looked up at the boy once more..
"This was all a dream..go to sleep.." Sasuke said softly as his Sharingan Eyes pierced through the boy's eyes. The boy unleashed a great cry of terror and fear..almost going into a near mental breakdown from the horrors Sasuke brought to the kid's mind with his Sharingan's genjutsu abiltities. With the boy's cry finally ended..he dropped to the wet ground, seemingly dead. The Akatsuki began to leave..smoke and flames rising into the air as the massacre left hundreds if not a few thousands dead..

*Complete end of flashback:*

"Hey Sasuke..come on lets return to the base and report back to the leader..he's expecting a report" Kameda said, snapping Sasuke back into reality. The Uchiha slowly nodded as the two began to disappear..leaving the dead into the wet ground, their corpses covered in their blood..whoever had done this..they obviously had some sort of insane mentality to them.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 30, 2008)

Hikaru looked at Seta and, without waiting for his answer to the question, ran toward the exit of the cave. _Something isn't right. I can feel it..._ He thought. Unfortunately, his thoughts started to crowd his mind, unable to make them out. At high speed, Hikaru zoomed out of the cave, running toward the camp.

After an hour, Hikaru had made his way to the camp. As he arrived, he seemed to realize what had happened. There was a lack of happiness or energy anywhere around. _Someone died..._ He thought, now looking around again. _But who...? I can still sense Tereya-chan... Tora and the baby... Inka... Dante... Vergil... Ichijin..._ He went through names in his head then fell to his knees. _I don't sense her... The first person who I had ever loved... Kiya.... Kiya-chan... What did you.... How did..._ He went through so many questions in his head. Tears stung in his eyes, yet none could fall. He couldn't cry, as much as he had wanted to. The rain fell onto him lightly, his eyes seemed emotionless as he felt shock, sadness, anger, and confusion, among other emotions. _I understand... How things work... For me, that is..._ He thought and closed his eyes.

Hikaru pictured himself in his mind, in a dark void. He saw Kiya in front of him, running toward her, calling, "I love you, Kiya!" No matter how fast he ran, Kiya only got further away. Kihei wrapped his arm around her, and they kissed until they were out of sight. Hikaru turned around to see Kiya there again. He couldn't move because he knew what would happen. Kiya fell to her knees and then slumped to the ground, dead.

Hikaru turned again to see himself, much younger, and his parents as they left on their final mission. His parents faded away, leaving the young Hikaru to cry alone. Hikaru stared at his former self, who in time faded away. Again he turned to see himself only three years ago, talking to his sister, until she had slumped to the ground, dead. The final younger Hikaru faded away.

Hikaru opened his eyes slowly. "I understand... How things work for me, that is..." He repeated. "Everyone I love.... My sister, my parents... Kiya..." He said, forcing her name out. "Everyone that I get close to dies... I am bad for people. I shouldn't _love_ anyone anymore... They all die." He said, thinking of how anyone he had ever loved _had_ died. He wouldn't let it happen to anyone again.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 30, 2008)

Seijun's green eyes flared softly, and he had to resist the temptation to use his left hand to pry his right from the hilt of his sword, barely managing to free the blade of his own volition. He nodded at Vergil, once more obeying his commands without question. Seijun had not missed the other man call Vergil 'brother,' nor the resemblance.

Taking no offense, Seijun backed away from the conflict, folding his arms as he observed; Vergil had told him to watch and learn. Thus, he would do. Seijun was bound and determined not to miss a single movement in this clash of titans. Taking advantage of the distance, Seijun started analyzing and comparing the two combatants. _At a glance, my master appears the superior swordsman. He carries himself with self-assurance, and keeps his emotions in check. His brother is fiery, potent, and volatile. In stark contrast to my master's elegant okatana, he wields a unique zweihander,_ Seijun thought as he eyed the chosen blades of both brothers.

This would indeed be an example of a tiger against a dragon....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashe feels the cold flakes starting to land on her body. Rain?? It seemed that rain had come to mourn the death of Kiya. The raindrops landed on her gently and made her a bit more cold. Ashe had one knee up, the other out strait. Her hand was rested on her knee, the other was across her stomach. "Kiya was a medical ninja...the first rule of a medical ninja is to dodge..." she mumbles and leans against the tree some more.
It didn't look like she was crying, since she had a blank look on her face. The rain continued to rain down on this sad day and it soon grew cold and she brought her knees up and hugged them. Her eyes grew heavy. She was getting tired, but it was dangerous to fall asleep out here. Camp wasn't far off, but she wasn't ready to go back. Not yet.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2008)

Both men had their byakugans activated, both men had had a fight earlier that day and both were emotionally shaken by the death of a friend. Now the two brothers faced each other in a rain soaked Konoha.

Dante, as always, was the first to attack. He charged with his sword dragging just a hair from the ground and executed a powerful upwards slash. Vergil needed both hands to deflect the attack sidewards. Dante used the momentum of the powerful block to spin and execute a a rounhouse kick. 

Vergil shifted the chakra into his legs and jumped back, as he did with Seijun, his hand on his now sheathed Yamato as he leaped. to the naked eye it seemed as if Vergil had been kicked back, that's how close the kick came to his chest. Dante had already charged his sword full of wind chakra as he spun releasing it as he faced Vergils direction. A huge diagonal slice sped towards Vergil, leaving a huge line in the ground as it travelled.

Vergil, unsheathed and resheathed his sword 3 times sending out his trademark judgement cuts towards Dante. Two of them collided with he huge swing dante had made causing an explosion of sorts, the other got through at such speed, Dante could only move his head to try and avoid it. the edge of the cut nicked the edge of his cheek and ear, causing a thin river of blood to come out.

"che!" Vergil snorted in disgust. He had intended to aim a little higher so the blood would trickle into his eye and impair his vision.

"always thinking 4 steps ahead huh?" Dante said relising the challenge, "As much as I love this, I don't want to fight, just bring her back. I'll take care of the sacrifice..."

"No. You claim to be Kiyas friend, would she want this?" Vergil asked, "You're being selfish."

"You're being a hypocrite. Your words hold no weight." Dante snarled. "I'll just use my golden byakugan to extract the information myself once you're defeated."

Vergil was almost overcome by the change in his brother. He had no idea how close Dante and Kiya were. Dante noticed, Vergil was standing on the cut in the dirt that Dantes wind attack had made. it had filled with water.

"Suiton: waterjet" Dante whispered as Vergils attention was distracted.

"Rule one: always stay focussed on the fight." vergil smiled, the comment directed at Seijun as he quickly moved his foot as a massive jet of water shot out of the ground. Vergil raced towards Dante, his hand on a sheathed Yamato having already activated his wind chakra.

Dante sneered and threw four kunai at Vergil who deflected them in different directions. The Kunai embedded in various spots, one no more than 3ft away from Seijun.

Vergil slashed a huge wind enhanced strike at Dante and was amazed to see that he had hit nothing but air. His Byakugan told him that Dante was next to Seijun.

Dante glanced back to the green eyed man. "Rule 2: assume nothing."

"Hiraishin..." Vergil said turning towards his younger brother. Vergil smiled. "This may be fun."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2008)

Ichijin watched the brothers in surprise then shook his head.  He had heard enough about these two Hyuuga warriors to know this fight would be long and difficult for both of them.  He quickly moved to Kiya's limp body and picked her up to keep her out of the line of battle.  Ichijin knew better at this moment in time then to take her to far.  Not wanting to earn Dante's wrath once more.  Moving to the trees he stood watching as he held the Kunoichi's body as the rain began to wash the mud and blood away.
_____________________________________

A few people looked at Tora in pity as she knelt there and cried.  Then she had a wierd feeling.  "Dante..."  she mumbled shaking her head slightly.  "What are you doing?"  Tora added as she stood on shaky legs.  Taking a few unsteady steps she headed in the direction she felt him in as the tears continued to slide down her face.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 1, 2008)

Jiro smirked and put his head on his pillow falling asleep. "Also are commander is a bitch i had all right!" He said not looking at anyone and going to sleep.

______

Shark just stayed on the ground. "Why did she have to die?" He said sad glancing at Kenshin. "Kenshin..." he tried to stop crying. "How far is your Sharingan?" Shark asked he wanted to know for some odd reason right now. He knew it could not to help anyway but for some reason he wanted to know more about uchiha's i mean he was one until he gave it all up for hell.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2008)

"Its assume everything, Dante. Not assume nothing. In battle you should be ready for anything, stop filling my students head with your nonsense." Vergil said looking at the positions of the kunai, he would have to think of something quickly.

"Sorry. You know I hated your lessons. They were boring as hell, aside from the daily bouts of horrendous pain. You enjoyed it didn't you? hurting your little brother like that. Poor Vergil couldn't stand the pain so took it out on me!"

Vergil stayed silent focusing on his strategy. His words meant nothing, this was not Dante.

"Say something you sick freak." Dante spat.

"Let Kiya rest in peace." Vergil said cooly. Dantes eyes went mad and he charged at Vergil with everything he had. Vergil had to dodge the ferocious sword strike to his neck as there would be no way of blocking the massive sword at this pace. He had to duck, fully aware of Dantes extended reach with the wind element. as he duck he drew Yamato out at a terrifying speed but again he sliced nothing but air. He felt a sharp pain in his back and saw a kunai fly out of his left shoulder and pierce a tree a few metres infront of him.

Dante had teleported behind Vergil and had threw a wind enhanced kunai straight at the byakugans blind spot. Vergil was monitoring it with chakra but the speed was so great he could only deflect it slightly.

Vergil knelt on the ground, seemingly in pain, his sword propping him up as blood poured out.

"haha. you taught me to only use your sword to fight and never to hold yourself up. Something about disrespecting the sword?" Dante laughed crazily.

"Correct Dante. I'm glad you remembered something." Vergil said looking back.

Dantes feet were caught in ice as he finally noticed the icy trail coming from Vergil.

"Teleport out of that." Vergil said, drawing his sword from the ground still covered in ice. Dante tried to pull his feet out. The ice climbed to his knees. 

"Guess I have to use it huh?" he whispered.

"Dante! Stop!" Vergil said unable to believe he would use that against him.

Dantes eyes turned golden and he soon penetrated Vergils mind with a powerful genjutsu.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashe only heard the battle nearby, but barely. It was hard to tell. The rain rained harder a bit now, and brought some wind. The storm seemed to have the feelings of the sorrow, and anger from the shinobi's death. Ashe shivered more and bit her lip as her eyes full closed, sending her into a sleep. The wind and rain combined kept her shivering but she stay asleep..and had a dream.

*Ashe was in some sort of forest and shouting was near by. Kiya? It was Kiya's voice! She took off at full speed towards the shouting. When she comes upon Kiya, she see's herself from not too long ago. It was when Ashe was going to go away that one time...and Kiya came to try to stop her. The past Ashe seemed totally rude to her and some tears formed into the Ashe that was watching eyes. The arguing was over and Kiya seemed to turn her back..as if giving up. Suddenly Ashe seemed to be standing in that spot where the past Ashe was arguing with Kiya. Watching Kiya go she started to follow her, but nothing seemed to change. Freaking out a bit she started to run, but still Kiya's retreating figure got father and farther. Finally it for good, and all turned white....*


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 1, 2008)

Seijun's eyes narrowed at Dante's audacity. For one so skilled, he seemed to be completely unaware that he had shattered the most elementary rule of kenjutsu; eyes on your opponent. _Byakugan or no, that was not only idiotic, but demeaning to his opponent,_ Seijun thought with rage.

Seijun observed how Vergil used a few calculated words and motions, forcing Dante to fight with his rage and sorrow. The well-trained swordsman reacted according to an opponent's emotions....anger and sadness were the easiest to read. When Dante's eyes turned golden, Seijun began to feel concerned. Without being sure why, he reached up and took his swords off of his back, slipping them into the left side of his waistband, Daishou-style, before re-folding his arms and watching the contest stoically.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 1, 2008)

Kenshin looked at shark. "I'm no prodigy or anything..I've managed to get the three tomoe in each eye but its still..not as strong as I hoped but thats alright. I dont think my life was meant to be a great shinobi..I was meant to do something..something very important and I know that *soon * enough, I'll find out" Kenshin responded..he wished he knew Kiya but at the moment, he was glad he didnt..the way her friends were feeling was great pain and to go through the loss of a loved one must always be tough, he knew the feeling and it wasnt easy to go through..The emotional pain was at times, unbearble and made people act the way they normally didnt act..some people went to the extremes.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 1, 2008)

"I Don't think i was meant to be a great shinobi either." He said in tears. "But i believe i already found out what i am here for." He said laying back. "I am here to bear this hell.. so no one else has to.." He said as he thought about his eye. "And to think this eye came from the cursed seal and yet it is said to be a worse hell for the user..." He looked at Kenshin. "Never give up sharingan..." He got up and looked out he window in tears. "Tora..." He said as he saw her struggle outside to bear it.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashe's eyes snapped open.She heard the distant yelling between the two people again then stood up. Her legs were reluctant and gave her some trouble but she started to make her way to them. This reminded her of her dream a bit, but not much. Her legs let her go a bit faster. 
After a few minuets she got behind a tree and hid, out of breath. She grips a limp and peeks around the tree. Dante and Vergil were fighting? She wondered why. Ashe's eyes wandered to the ground to look upon the dead body of Kiya. She gave out a little gasp as she see's it but quiets herself and gets back against the tree. Her hands grip the bark as she slips down it. "So it's true.." she said quietly and her body shivered with a new gust of wind. Even after her body shook, possibly from the shock of it all. No tears formed in her eyes. Ashe only looked forward with a unemotional look in her eyes, and her face passive.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2008)

_"Damn it.  How to stop them..." _ Ichijin thought for a moment as he watched the brothers fight with there very lives at stake.  Then Dante did the one thing that Ichijin never thought he would do.  He turned those eyes on Vergil.  Ichijin opened his mouth to yell at Dante but the voice that seem to come out was more feminine than Ichijin's deep tone.  He quickly looked behind him as Tora burst through the trees.

"Dante!" Tora yelled to him.  "Don't!  You will regret it!"  she yelled as the tears continued down her face.  

Having set Kiya's body down Ichijin wrapped his arms around Tora as she ran past him.  Luckily the pregnancy had slowed her down some.  "You will be hurt.  You can't go out there..."  He said to her as he lifted her off her feet.

"You asshole let me go!"  Tora screamed.  "Dante!"  she yelled fighting against the iron grip Ichijin had on her.  

Ichijin winced several times as Tora hit the still sore spots on his body but didn't let go.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2008)

Vergil went limp and fell to the ground face first. Dante breathed out and deactivated his golden byakugan, he had to replenish his chakra and somehow get out of his ice prison. There was only one way to do that. Vergil had pushed him to use this technique and it was the first time he would try it in battle.

He cut his thumb, made the handseals and used his summoning jutsu. A swarm of oversized mosquito suddenly surrounded him.

"Haha - Dante all iced up!" They all said in unison as they always did.

"I know." Dante said, not in the mood for jokes, "Replenish me." he ordered

"You realise, you can't summon us for 24 hours if you do this jutsu, and you'll sacrifise control of your elements." they warned

"I know. Bossquito told me. I'll have the ability of all 5 basic elements, but have no control over which one come out because of all the different types of chakra you have all sucked which will be injected into me. Fine. Get on with it." Dante snapped, eager to get out and absorb the information from Vergil. He hadn't done anything too serious, he gave him an emotional overload. Every emotion there was, Vergil felt at the same time and the result would only be excruciating pain. The move cost Dante a fair whack of his chakra

"OK. Here we go." The mosquitos bit into Dante's flesh and into the chakra points, injecting their many different types of chakra into him. After they were done they vanished in smoke. Vergil began to stir, clearly shaken by the mental assault. He would not wish that upon his enemies let alone his family. Was Dante beyond redemption?

Vergil hobbled over to his brother. He had to knock him out and restrain him. His vision went blurry and he fell again, his old body beginning to fail him. His breathing rate had increased and he began to sweat. His left arm began to feel numb. He knew he would have a heart attack soon.

Meanwhile Dante stabbed the ground with Rebellion, Tring to activate a fire jutsu with his sword. Water, Earth and Wind came out creating a bizarre scene around Dante.

"Shit! Come on!" he screamed. Finally a huge burst of flame came out, melting the ice and Dante was able to set himself free. He limped weakly to Vergil and pointed the sword at his neck

"I win brother." He said shaking with madness, then his eyes softened and he knelt down beside him.

"Vergil, Please, bring her back." Dante pleaded. Vergil's eyes were resolute and he was about to say no again before he died. Then he caught a sight of Tora, pregnant with Dante's child. Vergil's byakugan could see that the stress she was suffering was immense and close to becoming dangerous. 

"I'm sorry Tora." He said remembering the horrendous things he did, still feeling guilt over it. His mind raced through the possibilties of what might happen

If he said No, Dante would certainly continue down the path of madness and would try to learn the Shinigami technique himself. As soon as he killed an innocent, Tora would almost certainly lose the baby and Vergil could not bear to see the girl cry anymore. Dante would become even more distraught and become what Vergil once was.

If he said Yes, he may bring that girl some happiness. He looked at Dante and nodded. Dante helped him up and hurried him along, eager to see Kiya again.

"Dante. Promise me you won't bring me back." he coughed.

"Screw you, the sooner you're gone the better." Dante spat "Hurry up!" Even though he knew Dante wasn't himself at all, the words pierced his heart deeply.

Vergil stood up weakly, held by Dante from the collar like some puppet. Vergil looked at Seijun and everyone else who watched and held out a hand telling them to stop thinking about saving him. He ad made up his mind.

He performed the vast array of handseals at blinding speed, so fast that even Dante could not keep up. Soon Vergil stared face to face with the Shinigami, but no-one else could see it. 

"Thankfully this is the last time I have to see your face." Vergil smirked at the Death god, "You know what I want."

The Shinigami nodded ominously and started the ritual to bring Kiya back.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 1, 2008)

Kenshin slowly nodded, there would be things he would never understand and sometimes it was best certain things didnt happen to certain people. Something told him that Gouzu and Miezu were already back home, safe and sound and that gave him hope. He thought about his father however and wondered how he has been.
__________________________________________________________________

A young man continued to struggle..crawling as he attempted to get away from the armored figure slowly following. His legs were broken, his body covered in injures. He slowly turned around to see the giant figure looked down at him.."Fu--fuck you!" The man cried as a spear plunged into his skull..ending his life, blood squirting out from the dead body. This man was one out countless die..it wasnt long till word had spread of an unstopabble force who armies are said to be in the millions, their goal..to conquer all in their way..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 1, 2008)

Kanji cracked his knuckles as he searched, without any results, for food. He closed his eyes to concentrate on his other senses. In the distance, he heard the sounds of battle. _A fight, eh? Might as well look on._ He thought, walking toward the sounds in curiosity. He hid behind a bush, watching the end of Dante and Vergil's fight. A familiar smell hit Kanji's nostrils while watching the fight. The faint smell of the blood getting washed away by the rain. The aroma that Kanji had grown to love, but made him lose control. 

_There are people here... Control... The intoxicating smell.... Keep control!_ He thought, attempting to restrain himself from going berserk. His eyes changed to a reddish color, as they did when he spots or smells blood. He groaned slightly, as he resisted all of the urges to fight. A low, soft growl emerged from the back of his throat. _The blood smells sweet... Just a taste..._ He thought, his animalistic side coming out a bit. Kanji shook his head and tried to divert his thoughts.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 1, 2008)

She had got closer to the scene, and peeked from behind a tree. Her eyes go wide when the resurrection began. "I thought only..-" she said but stopped herself, her eyes absorbing the scent. This means Kiya would be brought back to life, but at the expense of his own. Slowly she stood up and made her way near. 
The color had drained from her face even more now, and it looked that if her body was hit, or dropped it would shatter. She was now standing beside Tora and her holder. Her hands trembled and her mouth was open some. Her eyes searched over Dante. Does he now know how this could effect Kiya? Thinking about that it made her happy some, but her hands clenched up, tiny cracks could be heard. Her loose hair swayed in the wind, and she pulled her kimono tighter. 
She knew one thing. She did not want to witness this. She'd rather have been the victim of that dreadful hawk. The bringing back of souls to their bodies didn't sound right at all. Slowly she lets the hair fall into her pale, cold struck, and doll-like face. Slowly Ashe backed away, and turned around. Putting one foot in front of the other slowly she started to walk into the forest, away from this scene. Her hand still bled from earlier in the forest and the warm liquid mixed with rain and dripped onto the ground, not as much as before though.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 1, 2008)

Kanji's head turned quickly at another scent of blood. It came from in the forest. His eyes narrowed as he tried to pinpoint the direction. Kanji's animalistic instincts continued to take over, him running at his high speeds for the blood. _Can't control... Must resist..._ He thought, trying to bring himself to his senses. He quickly and quietly jumped into a tree overlooking Ashe. A light, low snarl escaped from his throat. _I spend too much time in the forest... I have become an animal at heart._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 1, 2008)

Seijun shrugged nonchalantly when Vergil looked at his eyes. Not to be cold, but Seijun really didn't care what was happening anymore. He had realized his sensei was going to die the moment the blades were drawn. As to this 'Kiya' person, Seijun didn't know her, nor did he know of the ties that bound her to her comrades. _To me,_ Seijun thought, _this is folly._

However, Seijun kepts his words and thoughts to himself. It was not his place. Let the masses reap their crops, and sow the sorrow and rage the seeds bore.....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 1, 2008)

"He doesn't understand.." she mumbles then walks into the forest more. Her whole kimono soaked and it stuck to her figure. Ashe bends over and wipes the blood on some grass. Her mind wandered about the mist village, where only an old woman offered to take care of her. Her memories were rushing back, the war, her master, and Konoha. She stood up, with some difficulty. Ashe wasn't healed jus yet, not all the way. She was mainly just bandaged. Her joints seemed frozen, and her body icy.
The blood stayed on the grass and now only little blood bubbles appeared, but was quickly washed away by the rain. "I should head back now..." she mumbled passively and started to walk back, slowly. Ashe seemed to be taking her time. "Oh thats right.. I should check up on Kenshin and the rest in the tent.. " saying that seemed to quicken her pace, but her legs felt like they were heavy. Maybe from the cold..who knows? She wraps her arms together, to preserve at least some warmth.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

Tora stopped struggling to watch the scene before her in confusion.  “I…I don’t understand….” she mumbled to no one in particular as she watched the brothers.  “What is being done?”  Tora said quietly.  Her eyes were only for the pair at the moment.  She didn’t realize Ashe had come up beside her nor did she feel Ichijin’s arms wrapped around her.  As Vergil spoke to the invisible entity before him, her confusion only intensified at his words and actions.  The tears continued to mix with the rain as she watched them.
_____________________________________

The light was faint as Tereya neared the end of the tunnel behind the small ferret before her.  She climbed to the top and once again tore through the forest to find Tora.  Tereya’s lungs burned as she continued on her eyes blurred from the tears and rain that fell.  “H-hurry…”  she gasped to the ferret as she could feel her nearness to the others.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

Vergil watched the Shinigami counting the huge beads, his time was over. The giant hand came and tore Vergil's soul from his body, Vergil grimaced as it happened as it was the strangest sensation he had ever felt. He felt the blood drain away from him and could no longer feel his heartbeat. He felt light and strangely at peace.

Dante held the body a few moments longer, unsure if it had worked or not. With not such as a backwards glance, Vergils body turned limp and his eyes closed. Dante shook the lifeless body and then discarded it into the mud. He walked over to Kiya's body and knelt beside it. He looked at Ichijin as if you say 'Leave'.

Vergil was caught by the huge hand and was pulled up towards the giant Shinigami's mouth.

"Wait!" Vergil said, "Release me for a few moments." The shinigami nodded solemly, knowing there was no escape. Vergil saw Kiya's soul appearing and walked towards it. He was secretely quite pleased that his form was of his younger self and not the old man.

Kiya appeared before him looking a tad confused as to what was going on.

"You've been brought back by a pair of idiots." Vergil smiled. In this form lies and truth were as easy to see as night and day and there was no point hiding anything. Vergil was unaware of this as he spoke.

He was overjoyed to see Kiya again but would not show it on his face. He thought back to all the moments they had shared and a small smile cracked through on his otherwise stony face. It faded as he remembered the hurt he had caused the two girls.

"I'm sorry for all I have done to you and Tora. Really." he said regretfully but never broke eye contact with the beautiful kunoichi.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 2, 2008)

The rusty door slammed open as Seta's kick smashed it into pieces. "Oops... Nevermind." He glimpsed over the room and saw almost everyone had made their way back, except for some specific cases he had decided not to mention. 

"Okay those who wanna see your home can boost your ass up and go with me, the rest stay here after kissing my ass okay?" He pointed at Shark and Kenshin at the same time. 

It was quiet for a moment as all the three stayed in their poses. Seta let himself loose in boredom. "Bah... Whatever, let's go."  

As they finished packing up, they heard some noise outside. Seta decided to head out and before he did, bumped into Genzaki who was eager to rush in. 

"My, you're all here..." Genzaki exclaimed joyfully. "We're only trying to catch up with you guys. Are you the savior?" He suddenly turned to Seta, who then said nothing and pointed his thumb to Shark.

Genzaki turned to Shark and bowed. "We're very grateful for your aid... Without you, perhaps we've been buried alive... And all the same to all of you." He turned to Kenshin. "And now we're humbly asking to join with you guys to Konoha, to be a part of the whole. Maybe we can help you with the reconstruction... Perhaps... Well, what do you say?"

Seta turned to Kenshin and then Shark. They both showed no sign of dismay. Shark even gave a gleeful smile as if he had come up with something relatively weird. "What do I say? Whatever?" Seta shrugged and high fived Genzaki, whose expression went profoundly confused.  


As Seta headed outside, he encountered a massive congregation of the survivors of the Kuzuka clan. Fists were raised and cheers were yelled in epiphany, even more jovially than the Iwagakure festival. 

"Oh well..."




_______________________________________




It was extremely rare in the entire history of the shinobi world that all five kages of all five great shinobi villages had to depart from their homelands. Even though Otawa had put his complete trust in his ridiculously wise advisor to keep control over Konohagakure while he was away, things were sure not to proceed as smoothly as it would be when official administration was at stake.


It turned out the Hokage was the one to arrive first, and it took quite long for him until the others elite leaders made their way there. The meeting was set by a waterfall somewhere in the middle of the land once known as Otogakure - the terrestrial dungeon of all lurking evil among the shinobi world. 

After all the waiting, finally all five most powerful and reverent shinobies among all the ninja of the world had fully gathered. Of the other four, some of them Otawa knew very well, some, he never heard of. 

The first to arrive was the ruler of Kumogakure - the young and lustrous Raikage, Kirasume Kihei - once the sole survivor of the glorious Kirasume clan. Even though he was still around his seventeenth, his revered reputation was widespread, and his strength was unrivaled among the shinobi of Kumogakure. 

The second to come was someone Otawa had rarely heard of. The Kazekage, Isora, was a vivacious young woman at her twenties. It turned out that her father was Kobei, once a wise and proud ruler of  Sunagakure, and Otawa's third mentor.  

The third one was clearly someone to be awed, even by the Hokage himself - the Tsuchikage Soujou Tatsuga - apparently the most powerful and influential out of all five kages of the great shinobies villages. As the only person who changed the entire face of Iwagakure, he had been both admired and feared by many nations.     

And the last one to set foot ashore was also the one to gain the most attention. Shidou Zankentetsu, a wicked and unpredictable aristocrat who had just taken over the throne and ruled the dictation as the undefeated Mizukage at Kirigakure, the bloody, merciless ninja village where many patriots had left and got slaughtered by its callous tracker ninjas. His presence alone gave the other four profuse suspicion about the future welfare of their own villages...


Now that all five Kages had settled into their seat by the round table, the discussion began...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

Kiya looked around in confusion though as her eyes fell on Vergil she gave a shaky smile as she listens to him.  “I don’t understand.” she mumbles quietly looking into his Hyuuga eyes.  She steps near him and shakes her head slightly as her mind finally comprehends what he was saying.  “No.  Why did you do this?”  she says to him then sighs knowing any protest would be useless it was to late for those words.

“You have more than made up for the….things….you did years ago.  Please don’t apologize for them now.” Kiya gave him a warm smile as she thinks of the times since those days.  Trying not to let her mind slip back to those torturous days.  “Vergil…I…” Kiya began looking away from him for a moment then back to his face.  She tentatively placed a hand on his cheek.  “I…we…need more time.”  she shakes her head slightly as an ethereal tear slips down her cheek.  “So many things that I should have said to you.” she almost whispers as her hand strokes his cheek.  “I don’t know where to begin…” Kiya mumbles looking into his eyes just now realizing how she felt, knowing now why every time she was near him her heart beat a little faster.  Before she would have said it was the remnants of the fear he had created in her.  Now, at a point that was almost to late, she knew how wrong that thought was.  

Another tear escaped it’s prison as she looked up at him.  Trying to compose her thoughts.  To say the words that needed to be said before their time ran out.  Before it was forever to late.
________________________________________

Ichijin looked at Dante for a moment then released Tora.  With a sigh he took a couple steps backward then turned to head back to the village.  His mind was troubled with what was happening.  He did not understand the connection that these shinobi shared nor did he compute why one would sacrifice their hard earned life for another.  Ichijin began to wander as his thoughts turned inward.
___________________________________

Tora stood not realizing for moments that she had been released.  Then suddenly she burst forward kneeling near Dante and Kiya.  "Dante?"  she whispered as the tears fell like the rain.  She glanced at Vergil for a moment then back to the pair.  Shaking her head slightly she knelt and waited.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

Vergil looked at Kiya and smiled. 

"It would seem in this realm words are not needed." He said clearly understanding Kiya's feelings. "and you will know my feelings towards you." He closed the distance between them and placed his hand on her small shoulder.

"But, I'm glad you know them and I'm glad you accept them, however in your heart of hearts you know, just as I do, that it would be doomed to fail. Perhaps it is better this way." He stroked her hair

"You're a kind and loving girl. I know what Dante has done is....questionable, but he did it because he loves you. A great deal more than I could. For the first time in his life, he has let out a lot of hate; hate created by me, so it is fitting that I should be the one to suffer for this."

He looked at Kiya, her form was fading slowly. Vergil sighed. He too wished he had more time with her.

"Give my sword to Megumi, take care of Rukia and find it in your heart to forgive Dante. He is going through the same....testing time I did." Vergil knew that Kiya would not forgive so easily. "and you must promise never to even attempt to bring me back. This jutsu is a curse and goes against all that is natural." 

Vergil looked at the Shinigami, knowing that for his own selfish needs he would suffer for an eternity, but if he only had this memory he could endure it.

They only had a little while longer.

Vergil embraced Kiya and for the first time in his life, he knew love.

______________________________________

Dante held Kiya in his arms and looked at Tora.

"I did it, honey. You'll see! She's coming back to us." He embraced Kiya and Tora. "We'll always be together!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

Another tear fell at Vergil’s words.  “But, if there is a chance…”  Kiya mumbled and shook her head knowing as he did it was wrong.  She would be eternally grateful to him for the second chance at life though she knew deep down that she may not be able to forgive all involved, including herself, for the heavy toll it was causing them in the loss of the man holding her.  

“It will be as you ask…” she muttered quietly her voice choking as she sees him fading from her.  Kiya wraps her arms tightly around him clinging as if that alone would keep them both in the same realm for eternity.  “We will never be given the opportunity to know if it would…” she whispered to him already feeling his loss heavy in her heart.  “I am sorry…” Kiya mumbles not exactly sure why she was apologizing though the words stumbled she felt he knew.  She was sorry they were never given a chance.  She was sorry for the things in life that he would not get to experience now because of her.  She was sorry that she didn’t realized until it was to late how she felt about the man that just sacrificed his very life for her.  “I will make sure you are remember for the strong and noble man you have become.  Their child will only know how great an Uncle they have.”  Kiya said as a few more tears fell.

Kiya reached up then gently pressing her ethereal lips to his showing him what she should have so many moons ago as they began to fade more from each others presence.  

______________________________

Tora watched Dante slightly confused at first as she normally was.  The information taking a few moments to process.  "You have brought her back?"  Tora mumbles as again looked between the two surprised for a moment then returned the embrace as they waited.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

Vergil watched as Kiyas body started to fade into nothingness in his arms. The kiss was exhilirating and was like nothing he had ever felt. he wanted her in his arms forever but soon she faded away into nothingness and he was left with a horrible empty feeling.

The shinigami made a noise, telling him it was time.

Vergil walked towards it and looked back. He smiled because he was glad that she could live on. 

He turned to the giant death god and bowed graciously

"Thank you very much." he said honestly.

The shinigami made an even stranger noise. It sounded like laughter, Vergils body too started to fade, but where was a mystery to the young man.

______________________

Dante carefully watched Kiyas body. Nothing. He began to grow impatient

"Come on! Kiya wake up!" Dante shook her roughly not hearing Toras protests.

"Shit! All that fucking effort to kill Vergil for nothing! Scum till the end." He went over to Vergils dead body and kicked it violently breaking every bone in the body in a feral rage. He completely dessimated the body, picking it up and tearing limb after limb, completely unaware that Kiya was stirring

"Scum! Useless! You heartless freak!" He tore off his head from his neck and threw it at what he thought was Kiyas lifeless body. 

He turned around, covered in his older brothers blood, and holding the mutilated body in his hand.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 2, 2008)

Kenshin grinned..maybe it was best this way and in the end, they had gained a new friend and ally. "Of course..we'll be more then happy to allow you into the new village" Kenshin said. Despite the pain from earlier, it started to go away..he felt great seeing the people rejoice..to be considered a hero..the feeling was unbelievable. There was no doubt..Konoha was sure to once more be rebuilt into a great village..bound to last for many more years..
_______________________________________________________________

"So..the Kages have met? this is very interesting..I dont recall such an event ever happening in our lifetimes or our fathers" Kameda stated. The darkness of the Akatasuki base was barely lit with the several tourches in the room. Only parts of their faces were visible..barely. 
"Quite an event..it seems these new invaders have caused great disruption" Sasuke stated in response. "Tea Country has been wiped out..chances are..were going to be having survivors from the attack fleeing too the vilage for protection. The various island countries far off into the ocean are also considered to be wiped out" Sasuke stated, having added to areas he knew were already decimated. 
"Our insiders report River country having been attacked just two days ago..I doubt thats going well. This means alot however..Lighting Country, Wind Country and Fire Country are all under possible invasion along with countries in the north east..any country thats within the ocean's grasp is most likely to face the invasion which cames from across the seas"
"How many?" Sasuke asked in return, curious to see if Kameda knew anything of the seemingly impossible numbers that was attacking so many areas at once...killing countless
"Millions upon millions Sasuke..no doubt, this just may be the greatest invasion force that has ever been made and assembled and to think of it..were part of it. Imagine that..many, many years later where stories spread  about the legendary heroes who fought and died within that war.." Kameda said in response.
"What are you saying..?" The Uchiha asked.
"Let us join our fellow countrymen into battle. This just may be the greatest war the world will ever know. Our names will forever be remembered..think of it Sasuke..in order for the world to witness the greatest war..they must have the greatest shinobi fighting in it" Kameda grinned..yes, he saw the glory in this.
Sasuke knew he was being teased but this was an opportunity he couldnt deny. If he joined this war..live or die, he would be one of the greatest shinobi ever to live..simply because he fought in that war but with his already infamous reputation..his name and very self would be considered to be a true God of War and Death. The Uchiha Clan, the strongest clan ever in Sasuke's mind was going to join this war..and this was a chance for the Uchiha Clan to prove why they were considered the deadliest and Sasuke intended on exceeding that reputation..Sasuke slowly nodded in acceptance..it wouldnt be long till the entire world knew it but it was obvious to the two Akatsuki.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

“Dante?”  Kiya questions quietly her voice hoarse.  “What happened?  What’s going?  Why do I feel so weak?”  she asks her mind in a bit of confusion.  Kiya looks in the direction she hears Dante screaming then looks up at Tora who had her arms wrapped around Kiya though looking horrified at the man she loves  “I had the strangest dream….”  she says her mind beginning to clear.  Kiya looks to Tora, her worried face and the way Dante was acting made things become clear.  “It wasn’t a dream was it?”  Kiya asks swallowing hard.

A quiet descends around them as the last few thoughts click into her mind.  “Vergil?  Where’s Vergil?”  she says a panic setting in.  Her head turns to see his body in Dante’s grip not to far from her own.  “Vergil?”  Kiya repeats as she pushes weakly from Tora’s arms.  She looks to the shinobi’s head laying on the ground next to her.

As Kiya realizes what she is seeing she looks down into what should now be his peaceful face and shakes her head.  “Vergil?  I needed to tell you something.”  Kiya grabs the head in front of her as the tears begin.  She knows the truth.  She knows what they had spoken just moments before.  “Please Vergil.  Don’t leave me like this…”  she said to him.  “Please…”  Kiya mumbled as her face bent over his.  

The tears fell from her face to mix with the rain that had fallen.  Kiya cradled his head gently in her arms.  Her body began to shake as she stroked his face with her hand.   Curling her body around his disembodied head she began to cry, letting her grief pour out with the rain.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashe saw the tent in the distance all packed up "Geez!". It took a little pushing to run and she gets to where they were and gets on her hands in knees, and breathing a bit hard. "Dam--nit..  What the hell where you'll trying to do!? Trying to leave me!?" she yelled at them but suddenly grew a sad face, yet it remained just a bit passive.
A tiny cough escapes her lips as she gets up and turns around. "V..ergil...He...he used a resurrection just on Kiya. It was true she was dead, but now she is alive. Vergil didn't make it.." as she said this she seemed a bit disturbed. "Dante defeated him in battle...to the brink of death.. and that's when he agreed. " she finally said lastly and stopped talking.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

"Stay away from her, Vergil!" Dante raced towards Kiya his joy at having his friend back was completely overshadowed by his mindless rage. He grabbed his brothers head and smashed it against a rock, completely oblivious to Kiyas feelings. the head cracked horribly as there was a sickening thud. Vergils features were completely unrecognisable.

He panted hard but was ultimately pleased with his work, spitting on Kiyas newly found and newly lost love.

Dante looked up towards Kiya.

"K...Kiya!? I thought you were dead! How did you come back?" h shook his head. " Well, its great to have you back! Lets go for a pizza! The three of us. Just like old times. Oh! we should call Rukia and Vergil too!"

Dante grabbed Kiyas hand and started to pull her.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

Kiya let Dante drag her for a moment.  Her thoughts and his actions so confusing her that she couldn’t find a voice.  “D-Dante?”  she finally choked out as she dug her feet in to the mud though to weak to really stop him.

“Dante!  Stop!”  Tora yelled rushing in front of him.  “What are you doing?  What are you thinking?”

Shaking her head trying to clear it, Kiya looked around seeing the blood and body parts scattered around them.  Kiya was so distraught she didn’t notice Seijun standing watching them, as she realized what her friend had done.  “Dante what is wrong with you?”  Kiya tried to scream though her grief and her parched throat made it come out in a quiet croaking sound.  She tried desperately to pull her hand from his grip, to escape his confusion and to try to fathom what was going on with one of her dearest friends.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 2, 2008)

"Stay your hand!" Seijun called sharply. He had made a choice not to get involved in this, as he didn't understand what was happening. What he did understand was that something was wrong here. _Very wrong,_ the man thought morosely. Walking forward with his arms folded, slowly putting one foot in front of the other, Seijun turned his vibrant irises upon Dante, exuding a different, yet not inferior, power than that of the other man's Byakugan. 

"I think you've done enough damage for one day. You are inferior to even a beast, as even beasts have limits to their stupidity." Seijun gestured at Kiya, indicating for Dante to look at the obviously confused and distraught woman. "I don't know what's going on here, but I do know she was dead, yet now she lives, and my master has taken her place in the after life. Tell me, kisama, did you bring her back to torture her?"

Seijun dropped his hand, but not once did his eyes stray from Dante's figure. With a deadly low tone in his voice, he said, "I think she wants you to let go of her. In case your idiocy blinds you to that as well, I thought I should tell you."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 2, 2008)

Hikaru stood back up to his feet, as blank a face as before. _So... Kiya is back... I sensed her life coming back. I heard... Legends about life-giving techniques before, but that doesn't change it! All those I love end up dead._ He thought, his eyes losing their normal vibrancy and shine, becoming softer and dull. His skin became extremely pale, as if he had lost a lot of blood. It was almost like he had given up his will to live, though he had just given up his hopes of love.
-----------
Kanji regained control of himself, landing on the ground calmly, looking around once more.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

Dante was confused at the disdainful and shocked faces of the two girls. It was as if he had done something wrong. 

Then he heard a voice behind him calling him a bastard and an idiot.

"Vergil.Vergil.Vergil.Vergil.Vergil.Vergil" he said quitely to himself. "I'm sick of everyone standing up for him! And why the Hell is everyone against me!? I brought you back and now you have not even the courtesy to say Thank you?!" He spun towards Seijun and took a distasteful long look at the green eyed ninja.

"And what the hell do you know?! You trained with him but you know nothing of the man he was" he said he spun to Kiya and Tora, "In case you fucking forgot he kidnapped Tora and tortured her for days on end. He kidnapped children and blew them up. For 8 years he came home and tortured me! He was member of the Akatsuki, killed countless people and was the cruelest joke for an elder brother, if ever there was one!"

"You want to remember Kiya? You want to experience the pain me and Tora went through at the hands of that man?! Fine!" His eyes once again went golden and he transferred the horrific memories and sensations of their years of torture into both Kiya and Seijun, sending them down a road of pain that even the interrogation teams were relectant to use

Poisons, Acids, Explosives, Fire, Ice and sharp sharp steel all disfiguring the flesh. But the worst was his psychological torture. Dante, despite his demeanor previously still had not completely forgiven him for it. The Death of Kiya had triggered off all the hurt and pent up emotions he had harboured over the years.

"That was your master, Seijun! And that was your lover, Kiya!" he said reading her thoughts with the golden byakugan. "This was the least he deserved, looking at the remains of his brother scattered across the soaking mud.

"You're an ungrateful bitch!" he growled at Kiya, "Go and just die again. See if I care! Come on Tora we're going."


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 2, 2008)

Shark smiled at the shinobi and then back at Kenshin. "Well your the hero my Friend!" He looked at the people happy as could be. "Go! Go! hero!" He smiled walking away. _"Kiya welcome back!"_ he thought He sensed her life force but he felt death and pain his cursed eye.

_"This is odd..Vergil i sense him and some how i can with this hell..."_ He thought a cold look on his face. _"How am i starting to sense hell in my eye.."_ He felt as if he might be able to see hell but he didn't dare try to take off the eye patch and close his good eye. 

_"Whats going on...?"_ He thought he eye was starting to hurt. _"What the hell is going on!"_ He said again in his head. "What the hell!!" He said as he fell to teh ground.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 2, 2008)

Seijun's mind exploded as he became an unwilling passenger on Dante's mental train. Rather than fight the journey, he went along with it. But, almost before even Seijun's quick mind had begun to process the images, it was over. Seijun closed his eyes; even to his stoic nature, the things he had seen and the cries he had heard........what most affected him, though, was the pure black and unbridled _hatred_ one brother had for the other. Closing his mind as best as he could to what he had seen, Seijun steeled himself.....

".......I don't care." Seijun opened his eyes, seemingly unshaken by the episode. His voice quivered for nigh an instant, then strengthened again, as did his voice. "I don't care," Seijun said again, "about his past. I learned that much. Who we are and what we did years ago only has a bearing on who and what we are _today_ if we allow it to. Your brother saw himself in the mirror, and decided he did not like what he saw. I wonder, kisama, if you looked in the mirror....would you be proud of your reflection?"

Seijun unfolded his arms, and stood. He hadn't even realized Dante's assault had put him on his knees.....reaching up to his right shoulder, Seijun removed the extra-length sleeve, revealing a cruel, yet majestic, mass of silvery white chains wrapped around his arm. "This," Seijun said, "is the past I am ashamed of. Open your eyes, Tsuki-Neji." From within the mass, seven spearheads extended coiling the air beneath Seijun's palm and lifting up, revealing scars that lashed across the entirety of the length of Seijun's arm, some fresh and wicked, others old and healed, some elegant, still others horrifying. "Judge not with your knowledge alone.....or lack there of it."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

As Dante sent the mental assault on Kiya her weakened body buckled.  She tried to scream but all that came out was a small squeak as she held her head.  Kiya knew the things Vergil had done those years ago, but now she saw them from a vantage point she had never thought would come.  

"D-dante..." Kiya mumbled "V-vergil..." she spoke the names through the pain as the tears continued to fall.

Tora was shocked and dumbfounded for a moment that Dante would even do anything that she was seeing before her.  "Dante.  Dante!" she screamed at him as she saw Kiya withering under the assault to her mind.  Tora slapped him then hoping it might help him regain his senses as she looked at the crazed glaze in his eyes.  "Dante stop this!  What is wrong with yo-" she isn't able to finish her sentence as her knees buckle.  Tora grabs her abdomin as an excruciating pain slices across.  "The baby..."  she mumbles as the tears begin again crouched at the feet of the man she loves.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

Dante looked at Seijun's arm. It was a sight to behold but still sneered at it.

"My reflection is a result of the mirror that Vergil cracked." Dante said turning his back to Seijun, "Like I care what you've got to say anyway. You're just his lapdog. I'd kill you if I thought you were worth it."

His eyes turned to Kiya and Tora.

"Fucking enjoying it Kiya!? You want to go through it again?!" Just then he felt a slap across his face, Tora the culprit. He wanted to hit the woman but something inside him stopped him.

Then she fell clutching her stomach. Their child was the latest victim in Dante's madness. His eyes widened and quickly knelt beside Tora.

"Honey! Tora! Oh God! Medic!! Get a Fucking Medic.....and.....kill this useless woman....no, save them....hurry....ARGHHHH!" Dante pounded the ground unable to do anything.

He grabbed Kiya by the hair and threw her to Tora. "Kill...no heal...no...."

"Damnit this isn't working now is it?" Dante suddenly said as calmly as could be, "Looks like you get a stay of execution honey." Dante spoke to Tora stroking her face as she writhed in agony, "There's an annoyance I have to get rid of, but i'll get back to you real soon."

He looked at Kiya and Seijun in disgust. He walked off out of the camp and headed towards a small hut on the outskirts of Konoha


----------



## Caedus (Dec 2, 2008)

Kenshin looked towards Shark. "The hell?" He was confused but then again he remembered when Shark mentioned about his eye. The Uchiha slowly stood up, almost forgetting the pain that had errupted in his body upon his swoft moment.."Yo..Shark..you alight?" He didnt want to get too close in the event something happened, he wasnt even sure and how the people would react to his wold be confused..maybe even fear..
______________________________________________________________

"Shall we go to Konoha then?" Kameda asked..his taller size easily distinguishing him from the Uchiha that stood by his side. The Sharingan Warrior glared down from their cliff position, staring into the trees. The new Village Hidden in the Leaves was truly hidden. 
"Last time they saw Akatsuki,they were fighting them" Sasuke stated in response, keeping his glare.
"Leader doesnt mind..I wouldnt be surprised if he actually showed his face and actually participated in the war" Kameda responded.
"Hmph..I'll cut through their numbers with ease but regardless..no matter how many they are..they are nothing compared to the power of my Mangekyou Sharingan" Sasuke said once more. The sheer power radiating of the Uchiha's eyes was evident. 
"Its dangerous to use them Sasuke..you know that. Still..makes you wonder how the other's will participate in this. From what one of my little scouts have gathered..your brother is becoming quite the shinobi..a hero they are calling him" Kameda grinned, seeing if there would be any emotion from his friend and partner..
"The Uchiha who preformed the 58 S-Rank Missions is alive and back correct?" Sasuke asked, changing the subject and ignored the topic on his brother.
"You know it" Kameda kept his smirk..
"That is correct"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 2, 2008)

Seijun impassively watched Dante stalk out of the camp. It was apparent a clash between the two was in the making. Putting that aside for the moment, Seijun put Tsuki-Neji back into place and put his sleeve back on, hiding the mutilated mass he called a right arm. Seijun ignored the onlookers as he walked forward, dropping to one knee before Kiya and Tora. His previously antaganostic and sharp-tongued voice had faded away, to his usual soft and deep voice as he put one had on his knee, the other arm hanging at his side. It didn't seem like a good idea to touch either of the two women.

"I'm sorry, for what little it is worth," Seijun said. "Is there something I do to help either of you, even if it is only meager?" Seijun's eyes showed genuine concern; he'd always been protective of those in pain, or those that his Aku Soku Zan deemed pure or innocent. The two before him were in both categories, so Seijun's concern was very real.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashe looks to Kenshin and back to Shark. "A cursed eye??" she mumbles then watches. She wanted to ask if he was alright, but Kenshin had covered it. Ashe slolwly makes her way to the front of shark and kneels down beside him onto her knees. She knew it could be dangerous, but it didn't matter much. 
"Shark??" she watches him and doesn't take her eyes off of him. "I'd imagine that it hurts?" she says to him and then finally asks "Are you okay?". She wanted to help him for some reason. She didn't even know if she had one. "Shark.." she said.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

Kiya watched Dante leave afraid to even move a muscle after what had just happened.  “This isn’t like him.  What happened?”  she mumbled glancing at Seijun then turned as Tora screamed again.  “Tora!” Kiya said turning quickly stroking Tora’s face.

“The baby…”  Tora mumbled again as she squeezed her eyes shut against the pain.  When she first found out she was pregnant Tora was scared to death but over time she had learned to enjoy and love the little person growing inside her.  The thought of losing the baby made her want to die herself.

“Sshh…”  Kiya said stroking her face.  “You have to calm down Tora…”

“I…I…AAAHHHH!” Tora screamed once more still holding her stomach.

“It’s okay…let’s see what I can do…”  Kiya was terrified to touch Tora not knowing what would happen.  Never having to heal anyone in Tora’s state.  Kiya tried to clear her mind of what had just happened as she placed her hands on Tora’s stomach.  “It will be okay…”  Kiya said hoping she could do something to help her friend.  “When I am done…”  Kiya said looking to Seijun almost pleadingly “Will you please take her to the village?  To the medical tent?  I have things I need to do here…”  she says to him as tears again break their muddy paths down her face.  Kiya again turns to Tora pushing her healing chakra into her.  

Tora passes out just as the pain subsides and Kiya falls quietly to the ground next to her.  Her body not yet ready to perform such things so soon.  “You will be okay…”  Kiya mumbles again stroking her friends cheek.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 2, 2008)

Seijun nodded, though the gesture probably went unnoticed by Kiya, who was focused on Tora. When Tora passed out, Seijun waited for permission from Kiya before picking her up. Keeping to himself, Seijun stared at the comatose kunoichi before him, combatting rage and pity within himself. Rage at Dante, pity for Tora. _I don't understand the entire situation....but I don't want to know why. All I can do is aid those before me now. I owe Shishou-sama that much, and far more,_ Seijun thought to himself. "Even I, called Innocence Broken, have endured nothing such as this," Seijun muttered a loud.

When Kiya was done, both with the healing and the comforting, Seijun hesitantly moved forward, slipping his arms under the unconscious Tora after verification from Kiya. Ever polite even in a crisis, Seijun introduced himself. "I chose Seijun as my name. Use it as you will. Will you please give me directions to the tent? I came here with Shishou-sama, and I've yet to learn the lay out," Seijun said gently.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 2, 2008)

Kanji came back to the area where the fight had taken place, seeing Tora on the ground in pain. He wanted to offer to help, but was afraid to approach. He could easily carry Tora quickly to a medical tent, but he didn't trust himself.
-------------
Hikaru walked over to and leaned up against the medical tent. "They will have to show up here eventually. The baby..." He said softly, waiting.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 2, 2008)

Shark layed there asleep in a dream a dream he would never forget.

*Sharks hell dream.*

Shark saw everything around him as he came through what looked liek gates with two devil statues. "Where am i?" He asked as a uchiha passed by him. "Welcome to hell..." He said Shark turned to look he saw Uchiha itachi a legend. 

"How..." He ran off in his scared self. "What have you done to me!!" He yelled holding his eye. He kept running and running he thought he heard Kenshin and she. "Are you ok?" He heard but he kept running he had no way out is seemed. "Why! me!" He yelled as someone stopped him. "Because you have part of hell in our eye..." He smirked and pointed to the north. "Go you well figure it out.." He smiled and shark ran off.

Soon he arrived at a statue of the shinigami and on it teh shinigami himself. "What..." He saw teh shinigami not even notice him but he pointed toward the west. Shark nodded and ran off in the direction.

Soon he arrived he saw a dark cell in front of him. "Hello kid remember me...?" A voice said from teh cell. "Who are you!" Shark yelled in as a man walked out. He was teh man who gave shark teh eye for his bloodline. "I knew one day you would meet me here..." He had a evil smirk on his face. "You..." Shark went silent as teh man went own. "There is a real power to that eye i gave you part of hell..." He smiled as the cell let up showing a wall with teh same pattern as his eye. "Figure it out and then you well join me but only after your life ends..." He said as teh cell went dark and he walked back in. "What is the power?!" Shark asked scared. "Figure it out shark..." And then shark woke up.

*End of dream.*

Shark shot up a scared look in his eyes as he hoke in fear looking at Ashe. "That was to much..." He said trembling.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashe looks to him and puts her hand on his cheek, trying to soothe him. "It's okay now.." she mumbles quietly and watches him. "Your safe.." she said. Ashe didn't really know what words to say, but she hoped she was saying the right things. Her cold hand retreated from his face as she puts them on her knees. Her mind goes back to the cursed eye and it reminded her of her seal.
Slowly she starts to stand up and look down at him. "Hey Shark??" she looks down to him. A hand reached out to him and offered him help up. 'Lets go home, if you are able....The others must be worried.." a tiny smile gets on her face.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

"Seijun?  Shishou-sama?"  Kiya said quietly as she sat up weakly confusion still in her head.  "It is that way."  she adds pointing her shaking arm in the direction she knew the medical tent was but not before looking around and getting her bearings of where she was.

Attempting to put her malfunctioning legs beneath her Kiya stood slowly not really knowing what to say to the stranger in front of her.  Looking at him her eyes filled with sorrow Kiya sighed before she spoke.  "Thank you...Seijun-san..." turning after her words she looked to the blood and gore covered clearing.  "Oh Dante...why did you do it?" Kiya mumbled the tears starting again as she stepped forward to deal with the remains scattered around her of the man she had so recently discovered she loved.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 2, 2008)

Shark nodded and got up. "I well go home i need to rest..."He put his hand on his eye patch. "That..." He didn't finish he just couldn't saying anything the look of fear on his face. "thanks.... You too kenshin..." He started walking home. "Vergil..." he aid under his voice. Shark thought he caught a glimpse of him in the dream but wasn't sure. "thanks Ashe again..." He said.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 2, 2008)

Kenshin noticed Ashe had come back and was helping Shark which eased him a bit but still it was odd to see such a reaction. The young Uchiha stood up fully and grit slightly in pain but he was fine..just sore. If there was time to relax..it would be now..the village was being rebuilt, helped saved a village of people and made new friends and allies..things were starting to well..he was making a name for himself..


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 2, 2008)

Seijun half-considered staying to be sure the newly revived Kiya didn't lose control.....but, she had already asked him to take care of Tora. Seijun intended to do just that. "You're welcome. She'll be safe, if nothing else. That at least, I can promise," Seijun said, standing up and lifting Tora gently as he did so. He looked at the route Kiya had indicated, collecting himself, then started towards the tent, Tora out cold in his arms.

After a short, yet time-consuming due to Seijun not wanting to jostle Tora, Seijun arrived at the tent. He noticed a person leaning against the side, but chose to ignore them. He first had to tend to the woman entrusted to him. Seijun could get to know people later. With an even glance at the person beside the tent, Seijun moved to carry Tora inside. Thoughts of Dante's arrogance and insanity still filled Seijun's mind...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashe noticed Kenshin looking at her"What? I can have a soft side too.." she crossed her arms a bit and pouted. "Are you okay Kenshin? I wanted to help but...that damned hawk... I still didn't know what he wanted" she growls and bites her lip. "Anyways, we should get back too...." she said and a tiny grin appeared. Her face few passive as she muttered "Dumb Hawk.." and started to walk to the village, only about 10 feet behind him.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 2, 2008)

Kenshin slowly nodded and took a glance at Shark..hopefully he would be fine, he didnt feel like carrying anybody. The Uchiha then looked at Genzaki..it would an honor to know that they would join the village. More unity to the village..thats what made the Village Hidden in the Leaves unique. The Sharingan user however thought for a moment..there was something the air he couldnt picture it..but deep inside, a smirk within him started to appear..
_______________________________________________________________

"I must say..you're starting to look the way you looked before" Uchiha Mikoto stated, the young mother of Sasuke and Kenshin. She was happier now, it was obvious now. With hard work and determination, many of the Uchiha were building their homes again..the beautiful large houses built in rapid succession. The tall man who walked in smiled, looking at his wife. The man was walking again..eating well and surprisingly, already training. He still kept his highly built muscular structure despite all that had happened. "I must say the same" The man teased back. He had heard about the deeds of young Kenshin through a pair of two idiotic brothers who returned to the village already..such a nice story made him proud.

________________________________________________________________

"Tell me..what lies in the village of the hidden leaf?" The cloaked warrior asked. A bow and a quiver full of arrows strapped to his back. He was rather tall, mostly covered in cloth but wore light armor on his chest, wrists and shins. 
"They are very interesting...their leader or "hokage" as they call him is named Otawa. This village has been weakened lately due to fighting in a massive battle just a while ago. Their still very powerful..it will be interesting how long they last" A second warrior said.
"Any other notable individuals?" The first man asked again.
"The...Uchiha Clan and the Hyuuga Clan are the two most famous clans. But from what I've gathered, one clan is in the hands of a weak, ill man, the other controlled by a simple 11 year old girl" 
The first man laughed. "Is this a joke!? Hah! the villages will fall before us!"
"Dont be too cocky.." A third said. "The Will of Fire they call it which resides in each shinobi gives them the strength to fight, no matter what the odds. Still were still in luck, the two strongest shinobi, one from each respective clan are considered dead..from what I heard, both shinobi were at their prime and were man slayers" 
"The Will of Fire? Hah..You overestimate them..they will far before us..the villages are divided and have no idea of our plans..our conquest will not be denied!" The first one said again as began to walk away, laughing at any concern..the three warriors were just amoung hundreds standing on a mountain range that overlooked into the forests of Konoha. But at the base of the mountain..a giant camp filled with countless warriors rest up and prepare to battle..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashe continued to walk after Shark, sensing the others were following. "I hope it doesn't take too long..We have been gone awhile" she sighs then looks ahead. Her eyes looked back at Kenshin and then looks foreward again. "At least he and the others made it..to a extent." she said to herself and kept on walking. (You can forward it to town if you want)


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

*Kajin* looked to her brother and smiled.  Something that hadn’t been seen on her face in ages.  “I guess you were right this time nii-san.”  Kajin mumbled quietly not liking to admit the obvious.  “Thank you…”  she says quietly coming out from behind *Genzaki*.  “For everything you did.  For what your village sacrificed.” she bows to him then as she once again steps into her brothers shadow.
___________________________________

*Tereya* pushed quickly toward the village as she followed the ferret then began to wonder where she should go.  “Th-that is e-enough.  I-I will make my way f-from here…”  Tereya said through her tears as the creature nodded then disappeared into a puff of smoke.  She wandered about the village then thought to go to the medical tent to see if maybe Kiya’s body had been taken there.  As Tereya walks from the opposite side than were *Hikaru* was standing, and walks inside she noticed a man carrying Tora.  *“T-tora*-chan!” she exclaims as she rushes over.  “Wh-what happened?”  she asked moving toward him and pointing at an empty bed just as the medic-nins rush over.
____________________________________

As the tears continued to course down *Kiya’s* face she wipes at them vigorously.  “Oh Dante…” she repeats again as she looks around at the remains of Vergil’s body, what had received the wrath of Dante’s insanity.  “I don’t understand.  What could have drove him to this?  What made him do this to his brothers body….”  Kiya uttered through her tears.  She let out a heavy sigh as tried to figure out where to begin.  “I can’t leave him like this…scattered for the animals…”  Kiya said with what felt like the weight of the world on her heart.  

She moved slowly and quietly trying to find everything that was left to be found.  “I wonder…if I could heal the body…”  Kiya mumbled then shook her head slightly as the tears threatened to fall once more.  “No…I don’t think I could…so much damage…gone for to long…”  she mumbled wiping the tears away, leaving smears of blood in their wake.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 2, 2008)

Seijun lay Tora on the bed as softly as he could manage, stepping back to avoid being trampled by the rushing medical ninja. It was then that he noticed yet another woman asking him about Tora's condition. _She must've been quite a lady to have so many concerned friends,_ Seijun thought, as he looked at the woman in question, who had obviously been crying. That much was obvious from the stains and tracks on her face. 

Seijun debated how much to tell her, mostly due to the fact that he didn't want to risk muddling the details with his limited knowledge. In the end, he decided that it was better to know little than to know nothing. "She was.....put in a traumatic situation. A man who was not in his right mind caused her to faint, among other things. After she recieved on-site training, I was told to bring her here," Seijun said, intentionally leaving out the precise details. Better for that information to come from someone more knowledgeable about the situation. "There was a battle," he continued, "and someone died. My master. Seijun Togiretogire is the name I have, please forgive my rudeness."

Seijun looked at Tora, worried on behalf of her various friends and acquaintances. "I was told to bring her here, but I won't leave until she wakes up. I'm sure she'll have questions," Seijun said. "I only hope I can provide adequate answers."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 2, 2008)

Hikaru walked slowly into the tent, his skin paler and eyes without their normal light, unlike before. "I feel bad for Tora. One thing happens, then without a single moment of rest, another thing happens." He said, crossing his arms. "She needs a stress-free environment, you see. Both for her _and_ the child." He finished, looking only at Tora.
-------------------
Kanji walked cautiously, trying to keep control by this blood, up to Kiya. "You know..." He started softly, his eyes still red due to being around the blood. He didn't want to startle her. "It seems like that about all you can do... In his honor, of course, is to give him a proper funeral. A true warriors funeral." He finished, his voice very soft, almost melodic.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 3, 2008)

"Th-thank you, *S-seijun*...I-I am s-sorry for y-your loss.  Th-though a-again th-thank you f-for helping h-her...."  Tereya said to the man she stood next to.

*Tereya* looked up at *Hikaru* as he spoke.  "H-hikaru-kun...wh-what happened?  D-did T-tora take O-onee-chan's d-death this b-bad?" she asked her normal stutter back since now she was around so many people and worried about Tora, the only person she thought she had left.  The tears began to fall once more as she looked at Hikaru "P-please..." she then looked down at Tora forgetting she was covered in mud.  

The medic-nin's quickly did the best they could for her.  "She has had to much stress."  one of them said as they turned to the small trio of people.  "Only time will tell what will happen to her.  I am sorry I couldn't give you better news."  he then turned and walked away as the others followed.  

Tereya closed her eyes and sighed as the tears continued her body sagged having gone through so much in such a short time.  "P-please b-be okay."  Tereya said as she sat in a chair her face buried in her hands.
__________________________________

*Kiya* didn't look at the man as she gently laid another piece of Vergils body with what she had gathered so far.  "I am going to make sure of it."  she said quietly not even thinking that she doesn't know who she is talking to.  "I just have to find the rest of him..." Kiya choked back a sob as she looked down at the meager pile she had managed to gather so far.  A leg, a foot, one arm, and the torso.  Kiya walked slowly almost staggering as she spotted what was once his head.  Picking it up carefully she cradled it against her body as if it were a child.  "Dante...why?"  she asked already forgetting the man as she moved back to the pile she was making.  "Oh...Vergil..."  she choked as she fell to her knees laying the head where it should go.  "I can't even heal you..."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 3, 2008)

"Tereya. There is something that I believe you need to know about Kiya." Hikaru said, leaving out the honorary suffixes for some reason. "Vergil gave up his life for hers. Kiya is alive, but now we have lost Vergil." He said in a soft voice, walking up to Tora. "I will stay here with Tora. Nothing will happen while I am watching." He assured her. "Go see your sister." Hikaru suggested. Tensai walked through the tent's entrance. He had been with Raito, so he must have come back recently. Tensai jumped up to Tora, snuggling up next to her.
-----------------------
Kanji knelt next to Kiya, smelling the blood, which almost drove him insane, but the blood of someone who was already dead didn't bother him as much. "I have his scent. I will gather up the rest, but you need to go sit against that tree." He said, pointing to a nearby tree. "It must be hard for you." Kanji added, standing up to pick up a few more parts. He moved at a quick speed, moving in a blur. He set down an arm and a hand with the rest of the pieces after a little less than a minute.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2008)

Dante left a path of destruction as he headed towards his destination. Trees were felled, animals butchered and giant rocks were smashed.

Soon he saw a stream and a hut. His golden byakugan had told him exactly where she was. Rukia.

He tapped on the door and the bright foul mouthed girl opened it

"Shit! What the fuck happened to you?" she said pulling him in out of the rain, "and how many people did you kill?!" she noted the blood all over his body. 

"Just one." He said ominously

"Right. And you decided to take a bath in his blood afterwards. Thats bull! Take a shower and don't dare touch anything or I'll never talk to you again!" she said using her usual melodrama

"Hmph. That'd be right. No-one appreciates what good I did and now they all tell me to leave, heartless monsters the lot of them, even Tora. I brought Kiya back and they good enough kick me out of the town. I'll kill 'em all. But you're here for me right?" Dante said walking towards her. She instinctively backed away until her back rested on the counter

"Uh, Dante. You're fucking weirding me out here. What the shit happened anyway? You brought Kiy back? Where did she go." Rukia asked

Dante grabbed Rukia's shoulder. "I can't be arsed telling you." his eyes turned golden once more and he transferred his memory of the situation into her. As he did so Rukia started to cry.

"Vergil...niisan. Dante, what have you done?" Rukia fell to her knees unable to bear the weight of what she just saw.

"I saved Kiya! Vergil, that bastard wasn't going to do it so I had to make him. Come on it's obvious that Kiya deserves to live a lot more than Vergil!"

"You fucking shut your mouth!" Rukia said exploding with rage and pushing Dante. "Get the fuck out of this house you sick bastard. I never want to see your face again!" 

Rukia couldn't care less about Dante's mental state, she didn't care if this drove him over the edge again; her older brother had been butchered by his younger one. It was unforgivable. She breezed past him and held the door open, rage exploing and tears falling. "Go on! Fuck off!" she screamed

Dante walked towards the door and slammed it shut then raised his hand and slapped Rukia so hard she went flying through the table.

"Bitch! I can't trust anyone! Vergil was fucking scum, he tortured..."

"Shut up! I know what he did, I had to pick up the pieces every night. It was fucking difficult but it was years ago and he's fucking changed....and you killed him, just to bring that stupid bitch back?" 

Rukia was a dear friend to Kiya but in the face of greif and rage she didn't know what she was saying. The situation was getting out of control. Dante picked her up and threw his little sister against a wall then took a kunai and stabbed her shoulders to the wall pinning her down. She cried out in agony not used to any sort of pain.

"You fucking didn't go through it, that's why you don't understand!"

"Dante....please...don't." Rukia knew what he was intending to do. As he heated up a kitchen knife, "No!"

Dante loomed closer to her, stabbing her right thigh with the heated knife and twisting it. She cried out in excruciating agony, tears fell and her voice was becoming hoarse from the screams. She fell unconscious from the pain but it was OK for Dante, he would soon wake her up. Dante opened the kitchen drawer to see what else he could use but as he reached it his arm would not move

"Shithead! I've had enough of you." He said talking to himself

"You?! Fucking leave me alone!" He replied

"Shit? Whilst you torture my sister! After you've killed my brother! After leaving Tora and my child! Get the fuck out!"

"Fine. I know how to solve this problem. Your kage bunshins don't disappear after one hit do they? Hmmm, if you make only one it can take almost as much damage as a regular body, interesting. Kage bunshin no jutsu."

There were now two Dante's, they had enough for one more memory transfer. The golden byakugan flared once more as they exchanged perspectives they wanted and didn't want. Soon both men finished, exhausted at the vast amount of chakra that had been used. One looked around, barely able to stand whilst the other was out for the count. 

"I have to keep this idiot alive or I'll disappear." He dragged his original out of the house, leaving Rukia pinned against the wall.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 3, 2008)

*Tereya *sat in absolute confusion.  Not understanding how someone could be dead then brought back.  “I-I don’t u-understand it…” she mumbled quietly her mind already going overboard with the emotional assault.  “So O-oonee-chan is a-alive?  Th-though V-vergil is dead?” Tereya looked at Tora laying so quietly on the bed and shook her head.  “T-tora would b-be th-thrilled Kiya w-was back.  U-upset about h-him…b-but it w-wouldn’t cause th-this…” Tereya said once again putting her hands over her face as she tried understand everything that had happened.
_________________________________________________

*Ichijin* paced the village not sure how he should think or feel.  “Hokage-sama needs to be notified.  Though he is no where near.  Damn it!”  He screamed the last part out complete frustration causing a few nearby birds to head to the sky.  The rain splattered his face as he turned looking skyward.  “I should have stopped things.  I shouldn’t have allowed the atrocity that happened.” Ichijin growled as he felt guilt shower down on him with the rain.
________________________________________________

As the stranger moved around grabbing what he could find of Vergil, *Kiya* still knelt over his body.  Her tears cascaded down her face racing the rain to Vergil’s body.  “I was better off dead.  Maybe then we could have been together…” she mumbled quietly.  Her mud and blood coated body made her almost unrecognizable as she mourned his death.  

“I made a promise…I will not bring you back…Megumi-sama gets your sword…look after Rukia…and forgive Dante…” as she mentioned Dante’s name the tears flooded her again.  “What do I do, Vergil?  I can’t forgive him for what he has done…” Kiya says quietly oblivious to the man rushing around her.  “The sword I can deal with…Rukia I think I can…” she then made a choking sound that sound halfway between a sob and a laugh as she shook her head. “But, Dante…Rukia…Dante…” Kiya’s eyes widened as things began to connect in her head.  She spotted Vergil’s beloved sword laying a few feet away then looked in the direction Dante had gone.  “I can’t…” she mumbled as she warred with herself on what she should do.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 3, 2008)

*Shikka* looks around, eyeing the other two at the lake, he looks at the one with a hawk, "Hawk huh?" he says, then turns, following Umi and Masato.
___________
*
Inka *and *Tsuya* wander the tunnels, getting lost often.

"DAMN IT!  WHERE ARE WE!?" Inka yells at Tsuya somewhere in the tunnels.

"WHERE ARE YOU?" Tsuya replies.

"OVER HE-" Inka gets out before the two kunoichi collide.

"Ow..." the two say in unison.

"There's the exit..."Tsuya says pointing at the exit.

"How could we BOTH be so oblivious..." Inka replies.

"Well, let's go find Tereya..." Tsuya says, standing, and helping Inka up.  The two take off to find Tereya, not thinking to look at the hospital.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 3, 2008)

Hikaru nodded. "She's alive, Vergil is dead. Though may I note one thing? I felt a strange feeling... From Dante, that is. He has... gone, in one word, insane. Maybe that is the cause of Tora's stress." He said. "That's strange. I sense someone with Kiya... I don't recognize it at all." Hikaru said a few minutes later.
---------------
Kanji gathered up the rest of the body and set it down, then knelt down next to Kiya. "I didn't know this... Vergil at all, but if he is as good a friend to you as you make it seem with your mourning, then I know what he would want you to do. Vergil..." He said softly, trying to soothe Kiya with his melodic voice. "Vergil would want you to live happy, even now that he is gone. Don't let this event stop you from being happy... From living... From loving... Find your happiness." He finished, praying for Vergil as his words stopped.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2008)

Dante panted as he threw his original to the ground. He was in an abandoned mine. He pulled out som metal wire and tied it tightly around his captives wrists and legs. He activated his byakugan

"Still quite a bit of chakra left huh?" he stood a helpless and unconscious Dante up and before he could hit the ground, performed a divine punishment, juggling the limp body as he hit all chakra points. His byakugan told him that he was now totally devoid of chakra. He gave him a quick kick to the face and the sat down wondering what to do now.

He couldn't believe that he was shunned by all that he loved.

"Will of fire my ass." he said to noone. "Even that cow Megumi will turn on me. Little bitch looooved Vergil." his blood boiled at the mention of his name.

Then he thought of something and got up.

"looks like I've just assigned myself an A class mission." he grumbled. He headed back to central Konoha and prepared himself.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 3, 2008)

Tereya shook her head unbelieving of what Hikaru had told her.  “D-dante? I-insane?”  Tereya questioned though not expecting an answer.  She continued to sit, unsure of what to do.  “Should I go to Kiya?  Or should I stay here with Tora?”  Tereya’s thoughts where a confused mess at this point.  Never good at making decisions Tereya just sat battling with herself as she watched Tora.
________________________________________________

Kiya didn’t say anything at first as she tried to put the pieces where they belonged, to get some semblance of the man she loved then slowly turned her head toward the man that just helped her.  “I thank you for the help sir.” Kiya said quietly as she wiped the tears.  “But, you may go now.  What you say…you know nothing about.  You do not know my feelings or his.  You have no idea!  You don’t know what just happened!”  Kiya began softly then her speech quickly turned to anger.  “How dare you even assume you know anything!”  she snapped at him so angered by his words.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2008)

OOC: Waiting for Cursed Panda

Sasuke and Kameda appeared walking in the rain..on the outskirts of Konoha. The two Akatasuki stood looked around..it was odd for it too rain. The new village was being rebuilt but there something to confirm. It seemed there was truely something to look at.
"The heavens weep?" Sasuke asked, curious.
"Perhaps they are crying with joy" Kameda responded.
"Makes you wonder why..maybe this world is too burn and those men from the seas are servents of the gods" Sasuke said.
"Interesting ideas..but the feeling of it..yes I've confirmed..one of our own has died" Kameda said.
"Who?" Sasuke asked..judging from his fellow organization members..he wondered which one could have died..any of them could considering their reckless personalites . 
"The Hyuuga..perhaps the heavens cry for his death or maybe they weep with joy upon allowing him to die" Kameda replied.
"So were going to see the body then?" Sasuke questioned.
"What has occupied your mind to not realize the charka being used in the forest below. We just need to confirm the death..then inform leader" Kameda said.
"But he hasnt been with us lately, I doubt the organization will care that much..still, As much as I..dislike him, it seems best to confirm when we have a dead ally" Sasuke stated.
"He will be missed" Kameda shrugged, oddly calm as the two Akatsuki continued walk..a quick look and then out..it was that simple.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ashe continued to walk in the rain, hopeing they would get there soon. This little walk was annoying her. She wanted to get back home and check on her uncle. The pitter patter of the tiny rain drops soothed her some, but it was cold a bit. Her black hair was down and the rain dripped from the tips of her hair. She sighs. (I am going to assume it wsas forwarded to the village).


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 3, 2008)

Seijun let the two converse. He stepped away, silently slipping out of the tent without a farewell. _Rukia-dono....she needs to know._ Seijun thought to himself, as Vergil's younger sister came to his mind. Without looking at the other occupants of the camp, Seijun made his way to the edge of the camp. After some thought, Seijun decided that haste would be importance.

_Hm...two steps._ Two steps below the Shukuchi level, that is. Without bothering to gradually accelerate, Seijun shot off, a blur as his feet flew on the surface of the earth beneath him. The wind in his face, normally soothing, did nothing to distract him from his dark task of telling Rukia her brother was dead. The girl was, as Vergil had put it, eccentric, and Seijun harbored some fear as to her reaction. "I'll deal with it as I must," he told himself.

Upon arriving at the hut, far outside the village, Seijun entered the domocile quietly, sighing to himself.....then immediately tensed up, noticing the destroyed table and the wrecked atmosphere. He flicked his sword loose from the saya, all senses alert.....then he found Rukia nailed to the wall. "Rukia-dono!" Seijun yelled, sheathing his sword and gently removing the knives in her, as gently as he could at least, and setting Rukia down on the floor, leaned up against the wall. _What happened here? Did kisama get here before I did?_ Even as he thought it, Seijun knew it was true.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2008)

Rukia had been crying for hours, the physical and emotional ordeal more than she had ever experienced. "Dante! You're...a fucking jackass!" she said. She felt the knives leave her body and yelled in pain as someone took them out. She couldn't bear to see who it was. Then it registered. 'There's only one peson that would be so stupid as to call me -dono.'

"Seijun," she said opening her eyes and leaping into his arms, "Thank fuck it's you! I thought it was going to be that asshole brother of mine." she stopped and felt tears coming down her eyes that she did not want to show. "The only brother I have now..."

She looked at Seijun, "Vergil niisan. He left me alone just as I got to know him. He gave his life for Kiya?" she asked

"Dante. He's...acting like...a dick." Rukia said crying and swearing, "You're going to have to stop him, Seijun. Please...don't kill him. I can't lose another one....even if he is a shit."

Rukia grabbed Seijun by the collar and looked him in the eyes, with her own tear stained eyes and pulled close to him, a mere inch away. "and call me Rukia-dono again and I'll break your balls in 6."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 3, 2008)

Seijun impassively absorbed Rukia's tirade. Up until that last remark, at least. "Oro!?" Seijun exclaimed with dismay, the minor comedy lightning the mood almost imperceptibly. After prying himself free from Rukia, Seijun seriously considered her request. By all rights, Dante was a rabid animal that needed to be put down. At least, that was the view Seijun had through his 'Aku Soku Zan' motto. But, if killing Dante would shatter what little fortitude the girl in front of him had......Seijun frowned, then sighed. 

"Very well. I'll take care of Dante, I promise," Seijun said. So ingrained was the habit of using "-dono," it was easier for him to just not call Rukia by name. "Shishou-sama did indeed die for Kiya-dono....though not entirely of his own volition. If it were my wish, Dante would be slain without hesitation. But, if you wish for me to spare him, I will. When I'm finished with him, he'll be alive. But...." Seijun's consoling tone turned warning, without a trace of apology within. "....not much more."

Seijun stood up, offering his hand to Rukia as he did so. He'd make sure to use the "dono" suffix at a distance for a while, but that didn't mean he couldn't extend the rest of his repetoire of courtesy towards the younger sister of his late master.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 3, 2008)

Kanji remained calm, holding back his anger. His hands balled up into fists. A low growl grew in his throat. Then, all at once his anger broke loose. He jumped up, trying to resist the urge to hit Kiya as hard as possible across the face. "You ungrateful little bitch! I didn't _have_ to help you at all! Hell, I could have left you here alone! You would have done something drastic, and I don't want _that_ on my conscience, okay? I very well _should_ have let you deal with yourself, if I knew that I would deal with a PMS-ing little bitch who can hardly stand up on her own two feet without falling down crying! I try to help and I get yelled at? You need help!" He yelled, now breathing heavily as his eyes turned a deep crimson. He turned quickly and ran for the camp he was at before.
-----------------------------------
Hikaru looked down a bit. "Go to Kiya." He said softly, his eyes looking intensely at Tereya. "Give her my regards." He added. "Let me know if she still wears the necklace I gave her, if you would." Hikaru requested. _The sooner Tereya gets away from me, the better._ He thought, watching her with intense eyes.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 4, 2008)

Rukia asked another favour of Seijun,

"Uh...could you take me to Konoha? I'd do it myself but my leg has a rather large knife wound. I don't think I can stay in this house." She said, memories of Vergil flooding into her. She shook them off, 'Come on! Be stronger!' she thought to herself, grimacing as she pulled back her tears.

_______________________________________

Dante had been running for a good 2 hours to the very south of the Fire country. Only a handful of people knew about this place. It was a huge prison, full of the worst kind of people. He heard shouting and riots - this was his kind of place. He strolled towards the entrance and the two guards bowed to him.

"Dante-sama! It's an honour to be in your presence." They said

"Uh huh, I know." He said breezing past them towards the giant gate. A spot light shone on him as he walked and the huge gate opened with the warden running out to meet him.

"Ah! It's been so long since someone from Konoha has visited!" he said rubbing his hands in glee, "How is the healing process going?"

"Yeah great. Listen I need to talk to your doctor for a bit." Dante said dismissing the wardens comments.

"What? Him? umm...sure...if you want. I'm sure you have hundreds of experts in Konoha so ...."

Dante quickly grabbed the warden's throat.

"Don't fucking argue with me! I'm not in the mood!" he barked and threw him down

"Y-y-essir!" he whimpered and crawled back up. He ran ahead and opened the main prision door. Dante walked slowly towards the door and entered it. A fight had broken out in the mess hall below. Some of the guards and prisoners had been killed

"A-a-actually if you could help out..." the warden said

"Shut up. Where's his cell? Never mind I'll find it." Dante activated his byakugan and fixed on the only person in their cell, quietly reading as chaos ensued. It was on the bottom floor next to the mess hall. Dante spat on the ground and then jumped up on the rail and jumped down into the crowd. They all stopped. The prisoners had all heard of Hyuuga Dante and they immediately stopped fighting and backed away. The guards were grateful, one young one came up infront of him and started to talk

"Thank you so much! I think we would have..." he sentence was cut short as Dante punched him in the face sending him flying backwards

"Out of my way you shit!" he growled and headed to the cell door, the doctor still reading. Dante kicked in the cell door breaking it off it's hinges.

"That was hardly neccesary now was it?" the doctor said looking up at Dante and into his eyes, "Hmm. Darkening and bloodshot around the eyes, irritable behaviour, moodswings, hoarse voice and accelerated breathing. I'd say you had suffered a trauma and are dealing with it through anger. My diagnosis would be to get some rest and grieve the loss properly."

"If I wanted your fucking advice I would have asked for it." Dante snarled

"I know. It's a habit, it's all I do here. So I take it from your mental instability that you are to ask me a favour that would entail me leaving the prison. Whatever the terms are, I agree. I've been here too long to care what happens to me."

The doctor got up and walked past Dante.

"Well. What are you waiting for?" he said calmly


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 4, 2008)

Seijun pretended not to notice Rukia's struggle with her tears; he was sure that inquiring would only irriate her further. After a moment's thought, he accepted her request. "If you wish, I can take you," Seijun said. "Do you want a leisurely pace, or do you want to get there quickly?"

The reason Seijun asked was because a leisurely pace would allow him to simply support Rukia on the way there. However, with her leg, Seijun didn't think Rukia would enjoy, indeed be able to endure, such a journey. The problem, however...._If she can't walk on her own,_ Seijun thought uneasily, _I'll end up having to carry her....._ Seijun resisted the urge to groan; not out of unwillingness to bear a burden, but at what he predicted Rukia's reaction to be.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 4, 2008)

Otawa was astounded to find out he was not the only one to receive the warning letter from his missing, once faithful student. If it took someone like Ichirou to demonstrate such concern, the upcoming event could be a turn of destiny, of the entire order of the  entire world. Based on the content, a new horrendous force of southern constitutions had been wrecking abysmal havoc over the countries they trespassed, where casuality was unmeasurable. This untamed wave of disaster was currently heading north, and upon relative speculation, it would only be weeks before they reached Konoha.       


. . . . . . . .


"*Iwagakure appreciates that reinforcement at Konohagakure is of dire need.*" The venerable Tsuchikage finally spoke up after a prolonged silence permeating the debate. "*...as a shinobi village constituting the front line, at the same time a newly regained independent oligarchy. We have had our word to provide you with our most elite regiments*." 



Otawa's request for strengthened reinforcement had at last been answered. His ears were right, the Tsuchikage Tatsuga was a man who lived up to his formidable reputation of chivalrous generosity, which even the Hokage himself, who was always famed among the most elite of Konoha legends throughout the history of the Land of Fire, had to look up and revere.    


*We would also be glad to be of some help to your Fatherland, Hokage-sama.* The young Raikage smiled with sincere concern in his voice. After all, Kirasume Kihei was someone bonded so intensely with Konohagakure that even Kumogakure would be called his second home. "*The entire defensive forces of Kumogakure are yours to command." *



*If the others have said so...* Isoara smiled. *"...Then I reckon Konohagakure would be our main battlefield, where the gate to all five great shinobi villages is laid. Sunagakure would be more than happy to join this fateful fraternity."* 


"*I decline.*" 


All other four Kages turned to the brash member of supremity who had just bellowed the atrocious refuse with a constant smirk. 

*"I suppose we have exceededly consumed our precious time for this... propaganda."* Zankentetsu sarcastically turned away with the smirk remaining above his sharp chin. *"Even I myself would think of something more realistic to draw my feet to set ashore. As a matter of fact... indeed, this is no more than a lavish waste of time."* 


Otawa turned to Zankentetsu with no sign of displease. "*If you say so, then do as you see fit, Mizukage-sama."  * 


*"Hokage-sama really knows how to please."* The Mizukage shook his head with a light chuckle. He then turned to the only young woman and bursted out laughing, to her profuse bewilderment. *"What I have just said was of a jocular attempt. Hokage-sama please don't take it personal." 
*

Otawa observed the Mizukage with the uncanny manner he always brought along, which had already became a signature of not only the ruler, but the village itself... a bizarre land where one could never predict the sequence of what one had done. This man had never lied, but as well never spoken the truth. Each word from his throat could always be a threat to those whose trust settled too leisurely...






_______________________________________________





"I feel like a goon with a caravan." Seta almost whined in his complaint. They had all been moving towards Konoha. Though the village's status was not as stable as itself of the old days, with an immigration of such a great deal, it had to be helped. Faith, hope, enthusiasm... these people had everything Konoha wanted, and now they were becoming something even more than friends of the village. 

Sight of the renascent Konohagakure already glittered as a blur afar. It was still the same Konoha Seta was sent on mission, yet he fought to stifle an irrational inner herald that shone a blackened augur...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 4, 2008)

Had Kanji hit Kiya the affect wouldn?t have been as bad.  His words on the other hand completely pierced her heart.  Her anger quickly fled as the tears once again began flowing more vigorously than before.  She threw herself across what should be Vergil?s chest once again replacing the smeared blood that the rain had mostly washed away.  ?Why Vergil?why did you have to bring me back??  Kiya sobbed against his body.  ?Everyone hates me now.  I was better off dead.  How can I live like this??  she continued to sob as the rain accompanied her mourning.
______________________________________

?N-no??  Tereya said shaking her head.  ?I c-can not l-leave Tora.?  she said shaking her head vigorously.  ?K-kiya would b-be angry if I l-left T-tora in th-this s-state.?  Tereya said sighing slightly.  ?I-if what y-you said is t-true, sh-she needs h-her f-family now??  she mumbled raising her head and looking a Tora?s unconscious form.  ?I-I must s-stay here.  I a-am sure O-oonee-chan will b-be coming s-soon?? she just looks at Tora her eyes do not take in Hikaru?s look.
______________________________________

?Damn it!?  Ichijin swore as he paced the camp.  He walked by his tent and grabbed an old wool blanket and looked at it.  ?His body needs to be brought back.  Some ones body needs to be brought back.?  Ichijin mumbles to himself in the empty tent.  ?I wonder if it worked??  he stares down at the blanket then steps out of the place he calls home.  His only sanctuary, and taking a deep breath turns toward that fateful clearing.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 4, 2008)

Hikaru sighed. "You know what? I will go find her." He said, standing up without making eye contact with her. He swung open the medical tent, walking out in one swift movement. He walked for Kiya's direction. When he arrived, he saw Kiya crying on the ground. "Kiya." He said softly. Be knelt down next to her, taking the spot where Kanji was.
------------
Kanji arrived in the camp, walking around quietly.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 4, 2008)

OOC: said it before, gonna say it again :/...Panda, im waiting for Cursed, gotta make sure we gots the go

The two Akatsuki continued to walk on through the woods..hearing the sobs of somebody. The two men continued to keep on walking..not making a sound..their stealth and approach was so great that even the most elite shinobi would have trouble. The Sharingan Warrior began to walk a little faster..curious if Vergil was truely..dead. Out in the distance, the man stared towards a girl and another boy..the girl crying over a body..he couldnt be sure if it was Vergil but by the looks of it...the corpse wasn't recognizable at all. Perhaps he should approach and ask but his cloak would easily give something away. The man just waited..his Sharingan narrow..perhaps he could see the conversation with his eyes, his Sharingan easily capable of reading lips. Kameda looked towards Sasuke before looking onward..they wanted to stay as far as possible..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 4, 2008)

Kiya shook her head as the sobs continued.  "P-please Hikaru, just g-go away.  B-before you e-end up hating me to." She choked out through her crying.  "O-or do y-you already?"  Kiya asked him not expecting an answer.  She already knew deep down that he did, that they all did.  "I-it is w-wrong to be brought b-back like this.  F-for someone t-to sacrifice th-themselves..." Kiya continued to cry deep heart wrenching sobs as if she had already dismissed Hikaru's presents from her mind.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 4, 2008)

Hikaru shook his head. _I love her still... I can't stop. Though she loves someone else... And everyone I love dies, but she is alive, but she had died... AGH! I'm too confused._ He thought, all of his thoughts contradicting each other. He sighed. _I shouldn't be close to her, but she needs someone with her while she mourns. I have been in that place several times._ He thought and suddenly wrapped his arms around her. "I know... that it hurts... I have been there... mourning over loved ones, several times. Do you feel a hole? As if someone has pierced through your very heart?" He asked softly, not expecting an answer. "Mourning is easier... Or it was for me, at least, when I had someone near me." He said, holding her tightly as she cried. _It is hard not to love some people... But when I love someone, they die... Maybe if I only stay with her while she is handling this..._ He thought. "And it is just silly to think that I could hate you." Hikaru added.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 4, 2008)

Sasuke narrowed his eyes..his Sharingan Eyes catching their lips move as they talked. Kameda narrowed his eyes as the rain continued to wet them as the pair stood there in the distance watching. "Hey..hey Sasuke? you alright?" Kameda attempted to snap the Uchiha out of the trance yet there was memories..sad memories and the pain they talked about..began to bother the seemingly emotionless Uchiha. Memories..it was amazing on his experiences in the rain..the heavens seemed to weep every time something happened..

*Flash back: Several years ago*

The 7 Uchiha Sharingan Swordsmen stood at the ledge of a cliff..staring down at the enemy oppostion below. Enemy rebels that threatened Konoha. These shinobi were gathering for some cause..he wasnt sure what. The Sharingan Warriors narrowed their crimson eyes..this was a S-Rank Mission..

"Look at all them..gathered..we can divide ourselves..slaughter them and complete the mission" Sasuke simply stated. 
"You sound cocky enough to see if that actually works..very well, as long as we get things done..DONT do anything stupid this time Sasuke..you almost gotten us killed the last time.." One of them said. 
Sasuke ignored the comment as he began to lay out orders on how to divde themselves. He would hit the main base with two others..the rest would clean out the weaker patrols and small areas that outlined the base. They would have to be quick and powerful..

Several moments later, a guard cried out in pain..a blade having pierced through his chest..Sasuke ripped the blade further three before ripping the blade out and slicing downward, ending the guard's life. The three shinobi got in closer towards..back on another small cliff that overlooked the main base. The guards were talking..the head shinobi were looking at maps of Konoha..how they attained this information was rather..a big question.
"Excellent kill..the heavens favor your blade" One of the shinobi joked.
"No fortune..skill, keep watching and you just might learn something" Sasuke bragged. "Hey..that man is in the bingo book..Takemaru..his head is mind" Sasuke demanded..noticing the familar head shnobi.
"Dont be too cocky Sasuke, he's a powerful shinobi and could easily kill us if were too arrogant" 
"I'm above you in both title and ability..what I say goes" Sasuke replied.
"You idiot, open your eyes!" 
"I did..and I see cowardice.." Sasuke responded before jumping off the cliff..openly exposing himself towards the shinobi in the main base..without a choice, the other two jumped along with them..quickly earning attention and with that..the lighting flashed across the sky and it began to.. rain.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 4, 2008)

"Please Hikaru...Just leave me alone."  Kiya says through her tears.  "You don't know everything that has happened..." she mumbles as she thinks about the elation she had experienced with Vergil for those very brief moments, a happiness she knew she would never feel again.  "If your around me, you will hate me..." Kiya mutteres squeezing the tears as she pushes him away.  "Please..."  she again laid her head on the dead mans chest as she continued to weep for everything she lost.  

Ichijin had spotted much to his surprise, Hikaru next to a living Kiya and chose to stand back for the time being.  Though when he looked away trying to give them their privacy he finally took in the carnage around the clearing.  He swollowed several times in order to keep his stomach from heaving at once was a fellow shinobi.  "What happened..." he whispers taking in the sight.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 4, 2008)

_Calm. Stay calm...._ Seijun silently repeated the mental mantra to himself. Rukia's reaction, though expected, was still difficult for the comparatively naive Seijun to stomach. Sighing, he moved in front of Rukia and picked her up on his back. "You need not worry," said Seijun, "about impropriety. If I have my way, no one will see us at all."

Seijun closed his eyes, deciding that in was in the best interests of both parties if he used the full Shukuchi technique. "Hold on," he warned. A moment later, an observer, if there was one, would see Seijun and Rukia simply disappear. The Shukuchi was not a technique so fast eyes could not follow; it was speed that did not appear in sight to the naked eyes.

Seijun ate up the ground, moving so fast the surroundings blurred into one uni-coloral mess, with shockwaves caused by his foot steps several steps behind him. Seijun thought of assuring Rukia it would take but a moment, but the wind would've snatched the words from his throat. No matter. A moment later, the camp outskirts were visible. Uneasy about revealing the secret of his Shukuchi, Seijun came to a stop a modest distance away, and started walking normally, despite his earlier proclamation....


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Dec 4, 2008)

Yoru stayed sitting in her miniature snowstorm, listening and waiting. She heard the shouts and had a pretty good idea of what was happening, but she thought it was best not to intrude. Eventually, she had enough of sitting in the snow, so she dispelled her jutsu and stood. At first she was slightly surprised at the rain that replaced her winter.

She knew most of the others had gone to the village, which she assumed was Konoha. Yoru had seen them pass from afar, so she headed in that direction. She looked for footprints and other signs of recent travel on the way to the village, and eventually she found it. Finally, she was in the camp. _'It seems like a cozy place to live...it may be even better than the Village Hidden in the Mist...or maybe I just have bad associations...'_

Having absolutely no clue what to do, Yoru continued walking. Maybe she would search for someone she recognized and ask them what was happening to make sure she knew. But before she actually decided to do anything, she sensed someone coming. Yoru stopped and turned on the spot to see who it was. She could just make out two figures, one carrying the other. _'Hmm...should I ignore them or help them...?'_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 4, 2008)

Hikaru shook his head. "I refuse to leave. Even if you don't want me close to you, I will not leave." He said, being stubborn. He just sat there, arms crossed. "And know this... I will _never_ hate you. Don't you remember what I have told you? I said that I would always love you, even if you hated me." He reminded her. _And it's true... I cannot hate her... No matter how hard I try._ He thought, a single tear escaping from his eye. The tear sparkled like a diamond as it fell to the ground.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 4, 2008)

Kiya didn't aknowledge Hikaru's words.  She just continued to sob her face pressed into his chest.  "Dante...Vergil..." she mumbled through her tears.  "Why?!" she practically screamed making Ichijin jump slightly.  "Please...make the pain stop..." Kiya says begging to nothing more than the air around them, as if there was a presence only she could see in the rain.

"Damn...is that the same kunoichi?" Ichijin mumbles as he watches.  "I knew this business was a bad idea.  Damn them..."  he mumbles with a sigh as he watched the rain wash away the blood from the surrounding trees and bushes.  "but, what caused this?" Ichijin sighs as he swipes a finger across a blood soaked leaf.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 4, 2008)

Hikaru sat there, keeping Kiya company, whether she would want it or not. His memories filled his mind while he sat. _Here I am now... Mourning the death of the man who almost killed me... Who almost killed Tora, scarring her for life... Who Kiya loved despite that... Can she see things about people that I don't? How people truly are? How they can change?_ He wondered. _I don't even know who I truly am... Always finding out things about myself. I envy her in a way... But at the same time... I pity her. Things are always happening to her and Tora..._ He thought as another tear fell.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2008)

Dante looked at the doctor as he got up to leave and got up himself. 

"You're a smart guy, just don't get too smart with me." They both started to walk out of the the prison when the  warden stopped them, 

"Hyuuga-sama, you can't just walk out here with prisoners. He's on a life sentence, do you have any idea what this man is capable of?!" the said looking at the thin visage of Kurohara. Dante didn't have time for this, his hand reached for Rebellion but was stopped by the doctor. He whispered something into the wardens ear. As he did so, the warden's eyes became wider and he looked at his hands, then running off towards the gate and giving instructions to the guards.

The giant door opened and the two men simply walked out. As they passed, Kurohara told the warden something else sending the man running back inside. Dante turned towards Kurohara as he walked,

"What the hell did you tell him?" 

"Haha, you honestly think I would have been in prison all this time and not set up an escape plan? Over these 20 odd years I have treated every single guard and inmate in there. I planted ....certain contingencies years ago lying dormant in their blood. It's a two part formula, the second part activated as we spoke in the cell, through the ventilation. As we were leaving, I simply informed him of this and told him if he did not let us go, then I would not inform him of where the antidote was."

"What?! You could have fucking escaped years ago then?" Dante questioned.

"I'm afraid with this chakra inhibitor I wouldn't stand much chance against the ANBU or even the prison guards. I'd be hunted down and killed most distastefully. But I have you now, but don't worry as far as they are concerned you are my hostage. your repuatation," he looked him over, "which you seem hellbent on destroying anyway, will remain intact."

"Like I give a shit what anyone thinks now. Everyone betrays in the end. Just so you know, I don't trust you either." Dante sneered at the man

"Good. It's best you keep that attitude." Kurohara said coolly

"Hmph. Come on then," They walked on towards the mine, "but if you ever stop my hand again I'll rip you in half."

"Charming." Kurohara simply replied.

_________________________________

Rukia was honestly impressed by Seijun's speed but almost passed out in pain as her leg wound did not agree with the journey. She was thankful that they had slowed. She weakly hit him on the head

"You bastard! At least ask me if I'm ready.....my neck almost snapped!" she began to feel a little lightheaded,

"Ugh... can you put me down please?" Rukia said never using the word please unless she really needed something. Seijun complied and Rukia breathed in to catch her breath and to check on her leg wound. Dante had really done a number on it but even though she tried not to think about it too much, each time the wound throbbed it reminded her of all that had happened. She fought once again with her emotions and took it out on Seijun.

"Come on you shithead! I'm not going to just hop all the way to Konoha am I?! Pick me up again!" She was glad this wasn't the old Konoha as the memories of the places her family visited would have been too much. This camp held no such memories. Her tone softened, "Take me to where the fight occured. I need to see his body."

She knew what was coming. Her heart was going to break


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 5, 2008)

"Oro," Seijun groaned under Rukia's tirade. Even _his_ patience would only stretch so far. Lenient yet again, Seijun let the blow to his head pass as he slipped his arms under Rukia, trying to carry her in a way that wouldn't aggravate her leg. "I don't know why I didn't notice this," Seijun said in a deadpan, "but you have quite a profanity streak, Rukia-dono."

Seijun looked around the camp, noticing another woman observing them. He nodded a greeting, then moved on into the camp. It took him only a moment to get his bearings, as Seijun walked towards the battle ground, Rukia in tow. He stopped just before turning the corner, where he could hear Kiya and another. He looked at Rukia, and asked bluntly, "Are you sure you want to see this? You won't recognize him...."

Seijun reflexively braced for the retort, expecting backlash for his remark about her speech, as well as the "dono" usage. _She might think I'm patronizing her,_ Seijun thought, _but oh well._


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 5, 2008)

*"Still, the unsolved mystery of this masqueraded sender doesn't necessarily take much credit."* The Mizukage turned his head away from the round table and smirked, resting his arm on ricasso below the three-feet hilt of the massive broadsword totally wrapped in bandage. "*This could very well turn out a deception to us all. So my decision will pend, until Kirigakure is persuaded about the actual presence of such invasion perils.*" 


If anything, Kirigakure would be the last destination among the five great shinobi villages due to its isolated oceanic constitution, thus it would easily take advantage of information from Konohagakure and the minor front line villages prior to its own decision. The other four, on the other hand, had to keep their guard on at anytime, since on a same continent, all four could be decimated in an instant, supposed that the strength of the enemy were sufficient...  


With the aid from Kirigakure, the defensive force would certainly become impenetrable. Yet with this suspicious nature of the Mizukage, for the first time, the fate of Konohagakure was laid on the hand of another... 


One more thing... It turned out that even though all five Kage received the same letter. Only the Hokage got the one with the sender's name clarified on paper. Of that he resigned to apprise, since doubt should obviously raise in case the other four kages, especially the Mizukage, were aware of the identity of the person whose nature was destined to be unpredictable. 


____________________________________________



A strong hand violently gripped Kiya's throat, lifting her off her feet, pinning her against the tree, so suddenly and brazenly despite Hikaru's presence. 

Kiya's tears were still flowing, but her throat was completely choked, even the feeble hiccups were barely audible, let alone any words. 

The pair of white eyes, though awkwardly placid, stared at the distraught Kiya from behind the emerald mask, with which they emanated an eerie feeling of insecure, gradually developing into a dormant fear raging inside the girl.  

To Kiya, it was obvious who this irrational assailer was, but Hikaru had almost never seen him once, and with absolutely no life force radiating from inside the fluttering blue coat, which was at the same time the cause of Hikaru not sensing the physical presence, this man was really a threat. A strange threat at least for the moment.


All happened too fast in a sense, and Hikaru would know better than to attack the new comer with Kiya being worse than captive. Knowing so, the masked man didn't acknowledge Hikaru's presence with even a greeting look, his eyes solely focused on Kiya's helpless expression.

A streak of lightning ripped the sky open with a dazing, furious celestial roar. The pair of white eyes stayed unmoved by any mean of resistance. The steel grip was so adamantine that it would feel like nothing in the world could break Kiya's neck out of it. With a slight sign of grimace within the eyes, the grip started to intensify into Kiya's neck. The pain wouldn't be excruciating, nor would it pierce through the body. Rather, it would be fast indeed, there would be an explosive moment of torment, when not only grief, but also despair, would reach its peak, urging itself to break out of the victim's head, before everything would sink again into eternal darkness as she would have no choice other than to abandon the last survival instinct.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 5, 2008)

Kiya's eyes widened at the assault that happened so fast that she couldn't even take a breath before the so needed air was denied her.  She looked into the eyes of the man before her realizing that what she had just prayed wouldn't be denied to her.  _"It is fitting I suppose..."_ her mind thought _"That the three Hyuuga men I love destroy me..." _ out of instict her hands moved to the arm clawing slightly but with no real strength behind the attempt at escape.

As the rain fell once again death approached for the Kunoichi.  The irony of the situation was not lost on Kiya as slight smile graced her lips.  _"Saved by one, hated by another, and of the third death..."_ she thought.  If she could have drawn a breath she might have even chuckled slightly at the situation.  At how wrong the order seemed to be.  _"So be it..." _she thought as her hands began to drop limply from his arm.

Ichijin stood frozen unable to comprehend the event unfolding before him. _ "My clan..."  _he thinks shaking his head now realizing that the rumors may have been true.  _"Let her go!"_ he says in his head though he makes no attempt to move near him.  For some reason the words would not be voiced nor would his feet take the steps he so wanted to take.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2008)

"Profanity?! You haven't even heard my fucking profanity!" Rukia yelled with a smile on her face. For a split second the horrible feeling went but it soon returned at the sight before her. Kiya was lifted up by some emerald mask wearing ninja. Adrenaline kicked in and Rukia was now officially angry.

She stormed towards the assailant, activating her byakugan as she went and drawing out a kunai. She felt no pain as she hobbled quickly to the side of the pair.

"Ichirou. What in fuck's name are you doing to fucking Kiya, you silly bag of shit!?" she said whilst making a stabbing motion towards the arm which held Kiya

____________________________________

In the mine...

Dante woke up from a horrible sleep. He felt heavy and sore all over and could only feel the smallest amount of chakra

"Divine punishment? but who?" then he remembered what had happened and froze in disbelief.

"Rukia.....Vergil....Kiya...Tora!!!" he said remembering all the terrible things he had done. He couldn't fathom it, "Why?! Why did I....How could I have....?" the thoughts all jumbled into his head. He felt grief striken and light headed.

"I sacrificed my own brother, left my unborn child in a critical condition and tortured my sister...." he said almost confessing. He struggled with his bonds but his wrists and legs began to bleed as they were cut by the metal wire.

"FUCK! SOMEONE!! FUCKING HELP!!" he bellowed in the scant hope that someone would hear him. No-one came. He felt a horrible clawing in his heart everytime he remembered what had happened, only to be intensified when he thought of what was to come.

Suddenly he heard footsteps. He shouted for aid again only to be greeted by a kick to the face from his kidnapper

"Huh? Awake already? I suppose you would be seeing as you and I are the same person." the bunshin said

"How interesting!" Kurohara said inspecting Dante, "the original and the kage bunshin but with starkly different personalities. How is this possible?"

"Hah! Looks like there are somethings that smart ass docs don't know. Ever heard of the golden byakugan?" the bunshin said continuing to kick Dante.

"That's a myth! but you have no reason to lie about it. Hm. I'll have to write a paper on it" he said beginning to take notes.

"Later. I gotta plan and I need your skills for it." the bunshin stopped kicking Dante and walked over to the doctor. They began talking as Dante listened becoming more and more horrified at each word they spoke


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 5, 2008)

Blood spilled and stained the blue sleeve as the kunai pierced through the unmoved arm and adamantly stuck between the muscles. To everyone's surprise, Ichirou seemed to have chosen to ignore the presences around him, whoever they were. 

Rukia had made some futile attempts to break the steel grip, but rather than blasting the foul-mouthed cousin away, Ichirou continued to tighten his grip. His white eyes still maintained the peaceful look, in an unemotional way, but after some time, they all closed. 

The loss of air had been driving Kiya off her consciousness. Soon, there would be no escapes, no methods to bring her back the second time. 

Worse thing was that amid of the strongest shinobi of Konoha who hesitated, Rukia ironically was the first one to make an attempt to risk her life for a friend.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2008)

"fucking hell, Ichirou!" came the familiar foul language from Rukia.

She looked around for something else to help Kiya. She noticed a familiar sword lying on the ground. Her vision was focussed on only the weapon and helping her friend that she did not notice anything else. She picked up the sword and felt something, she didn't quite know what it was.

She drew the sword out of its sheath, the sound was a melody to her ears and she pointed the weapon at Ichirou. Her eyes changing suddenly and her face became like stone

"As foolhardy as ever Ichirou." Rukia said in a distinctly different tone, "release Kiya or I shall be forced to play my hand. Something I know would....cause you much hassle"

Rukia dropped the sword and put her hands to her mouth. "What the fucking shit?!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 5, 2008)

Kiya's eyes fluttered open at Rukia's assault on Ichirou but closed once more, not experiencing anything more that happened as she slipped completely into the black abyss.  Her light struggling had ceased.  If Ichirou didn't have his hand around her throat you may have seen her pulse weakening.  Her face had gone pale once again the life force was draining from her body, though this time Kiya almost seemed to welcome it.

The blanket in Ichijin's arms fell to the puddle below as he watched the events unfolding before him.  "What the hell?"  He mutters stepping forward as Rukia grabbed the sword.  He didn't want to become involved, he felt to strongly about the issue, how everything seemed to go against the nature of life itself.  Ichijin was to weak at the moment to help even if he wanted to, he just waits and continues to watch the events unfold.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 5, 2008)

Seijun observed for a moment, letting Rukia wage her battle with the person he had identified as Ichirou. Arms folded, Seijun slowly walked forward in his signature fashion, leisurely placing one foot in front of the other. "Tenchuu, Aku Soku Zan," Seijun murmured to himself. Heavenly judgement, heralded by evil's swift death....Seijun drew his katana from his side, holding the deadly weapon at an angle in his right hand, the tip at the ground. With a casual toss, the weapon passed over the Tenken's body, into his left hand. Seijun held the weapon straight up, his right palm on the base of the blade.

"Dust to dust, shadow to shadow....light to light. Hirazuki-ryuu....." Seijun's voice trailed off as he bent his knees, drawing his sword back so that the hilt of the katana was even to his left shoulder, and his hand was on the butt of the hilt. His knees bent, and his right hand rested on the blade's tip, allowing him to aim. "Ishiki Gatotsu," Seijun murmured at last. He unleashed ougi, the hidden move, of the Parallel Thrust Style. Type One Gatotsu....

Seijun sprang forward with deadly speed and power, twisting his hips as he thrust with his blade, flipping it over so that the edge was parallel to the ground as he aimed for the broadsided Ichirou. With the power that came from the momentum, Ichirou wouldn't be tanking THIS shot. If he tried to dodge, Seijun could instantly bend the thrust into a side slash. Whatever else he did, Seijun would make sure Ichirou released Rukia.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2008)

The mine...

"Well, let's get to it then." Dante's clone said to the doctor

"You can't....I won't let you." Dante snarled trying to get free but he was so tightly bound it was all he could do to talk.

"You stay quiet, or else I'll do a lot worse to her." the clone said staring at Dante who then kept quiet.

The two left leaving Dante with his thoughts. He closed his eyes and cursed the day he ever wished for the golden byakugan.

Kurohara ran beside Dante's clone. "It's a decent plan, but to what end?"

"Nothing. Konoha shall burn." Dante said activating his byakugan to find his victim. He changed direction slightly.

"And what is my role in all this?" Kurohara asked

"I need you to convince our target to write a letter. I'm not too good with mind games." Dante said as they hid just out of a byakugan's range. Dante activated his golden byakugan, allowing him to see over greater distances.

"OK they've got the standard guards for an envoy. I'll be a minute..." Dante started but again was cut off by Kurohara. This time Dante grabbed his neck and squeezed it.

"Bastard! I fucking told you if you ever stopped me again I'd kill you." Dante said ready to snap his neck

"At least listen you impulsive idiot." Kurohara said barely flinching. Dante threw him down.

"How about you tell them you've captured me. It will put you and me in close proximity and you won't have to break a sweat." Kurohara said

"Listen I'm not like you. I like breaking a sweat. Now I'll be back in a minute." Dante said turning and then disappearing. Kurohara sat down in the grass

"Moron." he said taking out a book.

_________________________________________________--

Rukia pulled herself together. She was sure she heard Vergil, but had no idea from where. It was the grief, she told herself.

She saw Seijun expertly descending on Ichirou and kept her fingers crossed.

"You'd better not fucking lose you retard!" she shouted. She looked to her side and recoiled in terror as she saw the horrible visage of her dismembered brother

"Ohhh God!" she cried in horror. "Vergil-niisan!" seeing it in the flesh was more than she could have handled. The feeling in her chest exploded out into violent sobs into the earth.

"Nii-san! How ...." she said through her sobs now completely ignoring the fight. "Dante...how could you do this?" she shook violently. "No! My Dante wouldn't do this...nii-san.. how could this happen? Nii-san I love you! Don't go! Don't die!"

The face was totally unrecognisable and she was literally disgusted by the pile of flesh. She wanted to embrace the body but was too repulsed by it and she hated herself for it. She screamed now for happier days, remembering everything about her older brother


----------



## Caedus (Dec 5, 2008)

"Hah..more drama" Kameda smirked, elbowing Sasuke who shook his head..snapping back to reality, that flashback..the rain..the mourning of a loss brought him such memories but the Sharingan Warrior attempted to keep himself composed and emotionless as they just watched the situation unfold but more and more things didnt feel right. "Kameda..its best we split up.." Sasuke stated. Kameda narrowed his eyes..unsure of the situation but shurrged. "Of course.." The response was simple as the two Akatasuki split, attempting to watch the action from different angles.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 6, 2008)

The meeting was approaching its closure, and while most of the reinforcement issues were settled to a consensus, the Mizukage, despite his constant expressive levity, kept on diverging from concurrence. 

*"We promise on provisions we can afford, Hokage-sama."* Tatsuga rested his chin on the conjoined palms as he spoke. *"Iwagakure reinforcement will have begun the voyage by the time I make my return." * 

All had their word, except for Kirigakure. The reason, all had perceived. Yet no one had any further inquiry. 

Otawa stared straight at the blank infinity where his eyesight soared off. It was unknown how these three Kages rested their trust so peacefully, but Zankentetsu's suspicion bought him some uncanny feeling of doubt... 

His once beloved student, an innocent child, deranged and reshaped by the harshness of the unknown outer world where no naivety survived, had become as good as a volatile storm of possibilities itself. In a minute, only placidity and philanthropy radiated from his poetic affections; the next second, he could become no less than a stone-cold, merciless slaughterer who even refused to spare his own childhood competitor. 


___________________________________


The white eyes gradually opened again as the first threat approached. For the first time in a while, his pupils began to detach from Kiya's withering face to piercingly direct to the approaching stranger. 

His eyes slightly twitched at the traveling silent lethality, a blade thrust that exceeded the conventional speed, flexible enough to interchange into any alternative fatal stances. Rarely in Ichirou's journey did he witness a person of such efficacious and flexible sword mastery, which reminded him of some childhood partner in the past. 

Velocity, aim, versatility, and the deducted efficiency, everything was almost perfect in a sense. The only solution in a hand to hand combat was to either block with an sufficiently immense force, or to distance away with demon speed. Yet neither of those would be applicable in the situation, and taking such an attack would not be as tolerable as doing the same to Rukia's kunai.    

Ichirou turned back to Kiya, still with the steel forged emotionless facade hindering a constant storm of bizarre emotions. His hand holding Kiya's neck started to move. 

There was an element the stranger, however formidable he might be, did not calculate, which Ichirou might effortlessly exploit. He calmly raised Kiya's body higher, and in a swift motion instantly swung to his side, exposing the entire vulnerable Kiya as the shield for the sword thrust. Now the bull's eye of what had been the blade's target became the back of Kiya's neck.

With his eyes piercing forward, Ichirou easily discerned the surprise dawned at the swordman's expression. With the edge freely piercing the air with such unstoppable pace, absolutely no attempt would succeed in ceasing the horrendous force. The tip was only two inches to touch the skin on Kiya's neck, and would fully rip her throat off, had Ichirou not noticed something on Kiya's face at the last minute...


In a brief instance, his eyes widened as his hand swiftly moved Kiya several inches away, just before the merciless sharpness stabbed through and stole her life away forever, resulting in her right shoulder being pierced instead. 

The momentum was so formidable that the blade continue to slide through her shoulder, and only halted at half an inch before Ichirou's mask as he had grabbed the deadly metal with his other bare hand.     

Drip... Drip... Droplets of cold blood fell down, soaking the verdant grass and blending with the eternity of the endless rain. The killer's intent ceased to burn, as again, tranquility was there to settle...


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2008)

Dantes clone approached the envoy carrying Hyuuga Megumi. He walked up to the guards who turned, smiling at their vice commander. One ran to the carriage where Megumi sat and informed her, the group stopping soon after.

Megumi walked out of the carriage helped down by on eof the guards.

"Dante! You're all better? I had been informed that you were out of your coma. Its good to have you back!" Megumi smiled sweetly.

Dante said nothing looking down at her.

"Dante? what's wrong? you don't look so good." she said approaching him.

Dante ran towards the guards suddenly, with blinding speed decapitating three before they could react.

"Subdue him!" Megumi barked as she realised something was wrong with Dante, "Aim to kill or you'll  die." 

However the effort was futile. Dante released a kazekaiten slicing the three attempting to close his chakra points.

Four remained. One fled to alert Konoha of what was going on, as they had been trained to do, in the face of extreme danger.

He let him go for now, focusing on the 3 guards infront of him. He knew hyuuga habits like the back of his hand, Megumi too knew this and tried to warn them but the time she had finished her sentence they had all been killed. There was a moment after finishing a kaiten that the user is helpless to do anything. Dante merely attacked the blind spot with a barrage of kunai, waited for the kaiten then rushed in with hiraishin, finishing the job.

"Useless bunch of idiots." he sneered.

Meguni gritted her teeth as Dante looked towards the one that fled. He turned to Megumi and punched her square in the face, sending the youg Hyuuga leader back. She fell to the ground and rose up, standing straight. Dante laughed.

"Well at least your not completely useless, but that resolve will be broken." 

"I don't know what's come over you but I will make you pay for this betrayal." Megumi said. Dante kicked her hard in the stomach.

"You'll  do nothing except what I fucking tell you to do!" Dante yelled at the fallen girl. She coughed up blood at the sheer power of the assault and stood up again, not as straight but as defiantly.

"I suppose we'll have to see about that. Unless you forgot I stayed with my abusive father for 8 years. Theres nothing you can do to me that will ever send me that deep into pain." she said unsteady

"Well now, I wonder what would happen if you had relive all those memories? 8 years of torture in less than a minute. Can even you deal with that?" Dante said walking over to her

Despite her defiance her face betrayed her as her thoughts went back to that time. She felt scared and cursed herself as she flinched when Dante held her shoulder.

"There there. Just do as I say and you won't have to go through with it. Lets take you back to meet a friend first." he said, punching her gut and sending her unconscious.

___________________________________________

Rukia still shivered at the sight of her brother. He was the one that had brought her back, but she now wondered why, when he himself had been so cruelly taken away by her other sibling. She attempted to compose herself with a steeley grit and forced her head from the mud. She crawled with every once of her strength towards the sword that lay on the ground, she held it and clung onto it, somehow giving her comfort and strength. 

She felt as if everything was going to be alright and slowly stood up. She walked towards Seijun, Kiya and Ichirou. The sword was already unsheathed and she hobbled her way towards the trio, before collapsing again. This time not in grief but from blood loss. The patchwork job that Seijun did was only to temporarily stop the bleeding but now she felt dizzy as the wound became unrestricted in it's giving of blood to the rain.

Rukia felt something emanating from the sword. A familiar chakra.

"Nii-san?" she whispered.

Suddenly the entire area around a 10 meter radius was covered in ice freezing and binding the feet of everyone who touched the ground, Ichijin, Hikaru, Seijun and Ichirou were all affected by this sheet of ice. Only Rukia was free to move. She set her sights on Ichirou, took one step on the ice and slipped, landing on her face

"Of all the stupid fucking shit! Nii-san, your ice shit power is useless, do you expect me to fucking become a figure skater in 2 minutes. Argh!" she said getting up from the smooth slippery surface, trying to find her balance, then remembering to use chakra on her feet to stick. "Shut up nii-san, you jackass!" she yelled at the sword. She tiptoed her way to Ichirou, with all the menace of a baby rabbit. A very angry baby rabbit with a sword.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 6, 2008)

In an instance, the pristine, yet lifeless white of the permanent frost covered a wide area where a battle had been briefly carried out. With chilly ice trapping his feet all the way up to his shins, Ichirou only paid a blurry acknowledgement with a cursory glimpse down. 

The torrential rain kept on pouring on the slippery surface of the white, only to wander around to nowhere on the vast waterproof. Blood from both Kiya's shoulder and Ichirou's hand continued to consistently drop, reddening the unspoiled realm of purity. 

The killing intent made of steel on Ichirou's eyes had been alleviated as the absolute state of placidity had come back to rest on the colorless pupils. His grip loosened and Kiya's breath rate started to recover between her apple cheeks.  

"Sheath your blade, warrior. This has come to no business between us." Ichirou softly demanded as his eyes began to move toward the stranger, who seemingly sooth with waves of confusion under a composed and stoic facade. 

At the same time, he had noticed his cousin's attempt to do something meters away, but as well chose to ignore it unless it might come off as something of a profound threat.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2008)

OOC: Aight looks like we gotta go on :/

Kenshin watched as the rain poured on the trees below..he preferred it to be sunny and warm..something more enjoyable considering his hard work. The young Uchiha was making his own name yet he felt like he wasnt meant to be a shinobi but something else..he wanted to know so bad but he couldnt act like a kid...he had to stay strong. There was no knowledge of the outside world so far..only recently had they made it out of that tunnel as they rapidly closed in towards the camp..

Gouzu and Miezu grinned as they ate their meals..it was great to eat such good food but they were missing Kenshin. Appartently, they managed to defeat the tiger and proceeded to go straight home. However news came in..good news. Kenshin was sighted coming home. Back in the main tent in the Uchiha's side of the camp..

"He's back..ready to see him?" Mikoto asked, smiling. "Of course" The figure responded. The man then stood up, stretching himself as he walked of the tent, feeling the rain touch his face for a moment as he tightened his muscles..he was feeling great and making a rapid attempt to get himself back in shape..Gouzu and Miezu looked as the man emerged from the tent..very rarely was he seen but that fact was obvious...the man was back and the twins themselves stopped eating..watching in awe..


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 6, 2008)

Seijun was rattled with waves of shock and horror when his blade pierced Rukia, instantly offset with warranted relief when he realized she was in no danger. _Lucky....I was able to adjust the force, but only fractionally. I have her attacker, of all people, to thank for her life._ Seijun thought with irony. He removed the ice-cold steel from Kiya as gently as he could, deftly transferring the killing edge to his right hand while doing so. Seijun's beautiful green eyes matched the cold and pristine white of Ichirou's, letting Ichirou's killing intent flood into him....and slip away, as if it had run into a curtain.

"I think," Seijun said softly to the mysterious Hyuuga, "that whether or not there is business between us remains to be seen. Your movements....you realized in an instant the destructive power of the thrust, and also realized I would attempt to stop if Kiya-dono was in danger....yet, once you realized I wouldn't be able to alter myself in time, you moved her again, so that both of you shared the damage. This, combined with the fact you've been stoically draining her life before my assault, is quite perplexing."

Seijun noticed Rukia, and gently raised a hand to her, silently pleading with her to hold for a moment. His sword, now sheathed, though still loose, Seijun looked at the man they had called "Ichirou." He waited for an explanation....this man didn't seem enraged, like Dante. Indeed, Seijun had trouble discerning any emotions at all....he was as good as Seijun, if not better, at masking emotions.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashe smiles when she finally sees home. She kept the same pace and continued to walk. Her ribs hurt her some since the walk. They hadn't been properly healed, but only bandaged. She puts a hand on one of her sides that was hurting a bit. Her weapon had been packed up by one of the boys, but she retrieved it from them. It rested where it always rested, which was her back.
She had gotten closer, and Kenshin wasn't too far behind her from what she saw. She was only a few minuets away from the expecting people. Ashe looks back at Kenshin and waits for him to catch up as a smile formed on her face. They were home, but she wondered how long they would be here till the next mission.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2008)

As the group slowly approached one of the entrances into the camp..a figure stood, leaning against one of the open doors..his arms folded. He was tall, much taller then them..at first he seemed to be some random man but it became quite obvious as they got closer. His large, defining muscles clearly showing themselves with strong, onxy eyes. Kenshin narrowed his eyes..wondering who could it be but then as he got closer..he stopped in place..unsure how to act. He was awe struck as if he was hit by lighting but that face..the person as a being with his simple presence..there was no mistake. Standing right there stood the Legendary Swordsman, rennowed for his famous 50+ S-Rank missions in a single war..the first Sharingan Swordsman and the true..Uchiha Leader..

Uchiha...Tadakatsu


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2008)

As the grip loosened some Kiya’s body instinctively gasped for the air it had been denied for almost to long.  Though her eyes stayed closed and consciousness was something she wouldn’t regain anytime soon.    As the sword was removed her body gave an instinctive moan but nothing more.

“Okay now this is just getting ridiculous.”  Ichijin muttered as the ice froze him to the ground.  He struggled against his imprisonment for a moment then growled down at the ground.  To weak to do much more than that.  “Why do I have to be in this state now…”  Ichijin grabbed his side as his struggling caused him pains to his burns.  “Damn it!”
_____________________________

Tora moaned softly as she shifted in the bed causing Tereya to jump forward.  “T-tora?”  she questioned softly as she sat on the beds edge.  

“Wh-what happened?”  Tora said groggily trying to sit up.

“S-stay d-down.  Y-you need t-to rest.”  Tereya stuttered as she grabbed Tora’s hand.

“But…what happened…”  Tora began to say then her eyes widened.  “The baby?  Is everything okay with the baby?”  she said panic evident in her voice.

“Y-yes but the m-medics w-want to ch-check y-you again.”  Tereya said trying to calm her friend down.

Tora nods and attempts to relax.  “Tell them to hurry.  I need to know.”  She says as tears sparkle in her eyes.

“Y-yes…”  Tereya mutters as she moves to find someone to help.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 6, 2008)

Hikaru felt that everything was happening too fast. "Damn it!" He finally yelled when the ice froze him, bringing him back from his mind. He breathed steadily, trying to concentrate his chakra. _Katon... Katon... Katon!_ He thought, trying to free himself from the ice's cold grip. He shuddered from the cold, his eyes closed.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 6, 2008)

She let him get in front of her and follows after, noticing the Uchiha leader. A smile formed upon her lips again and she sighs in relief some. _'One good thing..'_ she thought to herself with a grin. She turns to look at Kenshin's face and watches for a few seconds before looking back. "I see they made it back too.." she chuckles some, but only a few seconds.
The group was obviously soaked and tired(?). Excitement tingled in her blood and her smile faded, but it couldn't be helped for a tiny one. She had forgotten about the hawk, until a tiny pain hit her sides.  She let her hand slip from her side and started to walk normally. "I wonder if..." she said , but the rest wasn't heard, or she didn't say it.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2008)

Sasuke glared downward..watching the situation unfold. He felt the need to come into the fight..the innocent or those who cannot defend themselves should be left out..his sense of honor was driving him yet this wasnt his business..he was Akatsuki..a criminal yet his code of honor, his values..The Sharingan Eyes just watched the situation as the Uchiha heistated..unsure what to do..he was hidden for the most part as  he stood in a tree branch that had a good sighting for the whole thing yet this wasnt his business yet more and more..he wanted to end this..
_________________________________________________________________

Tadakatsu smiled slightly as he stopped leaning out from the open door and walked on, fully revealing himself..he appeared much better. No signs of him ever being sick..his strong body build, tall structure and leader like presence could easily inspire confidence. He looked at Kenshin and Ashe..they were growing older and he felt proud..he had heard the stories from Gouzu and Miezu with their deeds to help those people and their deeds in the battle to re-take the village. The Uchiha Leader felt terrible almost, remembering the times he neglected Kenshin yet he couldnt be any prouder..Kenshin was not his brother but he was making a name for himself...his own way.
Kenshin still watched in awe..his father lived and was looking better then ever. This almost brought him too tears but he couldnt allow himself to lose his composure..to think the once great Uchiha was sick, dying in agony in his bed..a shame that the Uchiha would die on his own bed instead of dying on the battlefield. Kenshin continued to walk forward..speechless..countless thoughts racing through his mind..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashe continued to walk and smile a bit. _'I nearly lost it back there..._' she sighs some then looks at her mark '_ O well..'_. Her eyes rested on Kenshin '_He must be so relieved....and shocked...'_. "How long were we gone??" she asks herself out loud some.She didn't really keep track on that dreadful battleground, or how long it took the Hawk to nearly shred her.
Her eyes went to the ground. _'Is the others back? Kiya? Dante? Any of them? Is Tora?'_ she thinks to herself and her hands were off to the side. Her hand seemed a bit better, less swollen from when she hit the ground with her fist in anger when they were still healing up in the tent, well the others anyways. She released a sigh and let all that go, for now. They were back home, and she had other things to think about.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 6, 2008)

"I find it odd, that you are foolish enough to come here without my little brother. What is he doing Rain?"Marxon asked looking at the group closely being extermly relaxed and unaffraid.
Rain remained silent looking at him and said, "You three get out of her as soon as you possibly can, the orginal plan has clearly failed."
"Indeed it has. Oh yes and I forgot to mention, Sliver is still alive and even if I fall here he will surly finish the job..."

Meanwhile...

"Marxon is a fool, he has attracted too much unwanted attention..."A shonbi muttered, his dark short dark blue hair reflecting part of the sun-light. "It's about time I took control of his operations but first, let's see how he handles Ryu Hayabusa..."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2008)

Megumi was thrown towards a wall in the mine near to Dante. He gritted his teeth and rolled, cushioning Megumi fall. As he did so a sharp rock pierced his shoulder.

"Shes only ten!" Dante shouted at his clone

"Shes also the Hyuuga leader, not that I care about her age."

"Dante?...what's...you have a twin?" Megumi said looking at the both of them.

"No. He's a kage bunshin gone mad." Dante growled.

"Mad? Fuck you, I'm the only sane one here. Kiya died, I sacrificed my brother and no one appreciates it. What other reaction....never mind. Where the hell is Kurohara?!"

"Right here, he said walking into the mine. I had to clean up your mess, you're not too bright when you're emotional." Kurohara said. 

Dante rushed him again and again lifted him by his neck.

"I've had just about enough....Arrgh!" Dantes sentence was cut short as Kurohara spat at Dantes cheek. There was a sound of sizzling flesh and Dante recoiled.

"And I've had enough of you. I can control and make poisons in my body, including my saliva. Be grateful I didn't spit in your eye. That guard was mere feet away from alerting the guards at Konoha. You're lucky I decided to follow, the situation is now neutralised." Kurohara sighed and sat down as Dante yelled in agony then looked up and smiled.

"ahaha. Hit me again!" Dante said kneeling down grabbing Kurohara by his jacket.

"I don't think I've seen insanity quite like yours Dante. You're quite interesting." Kurohara said adjusting his glasses.

"You'd have loved my family" Dante said putting him down, "Now get to work on her." he said pointing at Megumi.

"Hmph. How dull." he said getting up.

"Oh you'll  find her quite interesting. She has a very high threshold for pain." Dantes clone said leaving them to it and heading towards konoha. "I'm going to have some fun..."

The clones original sat up in distress at his clones words. "Stay away from them!" he shouted, the words falling on deaf ears as the clone laughed, undeterred


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2008)

After hearing Tora was awake the medic-nin signaled to a few others and quickly moved to Tora’s side with Tereya following close behind them.

“How are you feeling?  Any more cramping?”  one of them asked as they took Tora’s vital signs.

“No.  I feel fine now really.”  Tora said quietly as she laid there letting them do what needed to be done.

One felt and pushed on her abdomen while another continued to monitor her vitals.  While yet another looked into her eyes and checked reflexes.  

“Really.  I am fine.”  Tora protested.  Eventually she sighed realizing that they were not going to answer her until they did what needed to be done.

“Oh!  We have a feisty one!”  the medic said that was pushing on her stomach.  “Push right back at me.”

Both girls relaxed some at those words knowing the baby was fine.  “We should keep you here overnight for monitoring.” another said as she let go over wrist.  “Just to be sure.”

“Look, the baby is fine.  Everything is fine.  I have something I have to deal with.”  Tora said sitting up and grabbing her clothes.

“But-” the last began to protest as Tora just took off her hospital gown and began to put her clothes on.

“I am the commander.  I have things to do!” Tora said her stubborn streak finally showing.

“M-maybe they are r-right…” Tereya said to Tora hoping she will listen.

Tora just glared at her.  “I have to make sure of something.  You can come with me or stay here so they can poke and prod at you.”  she answered beginning to walk out of the room.  “Oh.  By the way, thank you.”

The nod worriedly as Tora walked out of the room but grabbed Tereya’s arm.  “If she begins to have ANY cramping whatsoever make sure she comes back immediately.” they let go of her after she sighs.

“I w-will…” Tereya said as she followed Tora out into the village.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Dec 7, 2008)

Yoru sighed and shook her head after the two left. She could hear the cursing all the way from where she was. Already she was getting to know the villagers...sort of. Having no idea what else to do besides intruding on a private scene that she didnt want any part of, Yoru continued strolling around the camp, trying to get a basic idea of where everything was.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2008)

Kurohara stood over Megumi, who looked back in defiance. 

"I can tell you've been through a lot. Conventional methods will probably not work." Kurohara said making some handseal and activating the chakra as he created a toxin within himself.

"I've been through plenty; more than you could ever dish out so you don't scare me!" Megumi said as he started to breathe in.

"That's probably true, but I know that something scares you." he came close and expelled a purple gas from his mouth. Megumi coughed as it entered her lungs. Soon she crumpled to the groundin terror at the visions she saw

"What the hell did you do to her?" Dante asked yelling

"Now now, calm down. She's strong so she won't die of a heart attack. It's a fear toxin mixed with a hallucinogen. Very powerful mix. Right now she's reliving her greatest fear in stunning high definition." he said taking a seat and observing her.

She cried out as visiions of her father came to her "No  more daddy...Please...not mummy...pleease!" 

Dante was shocked to see Megumi reduced to such a mass of fear. "Megumi! Come on! Snap out of it. It's like a genjutsu, its..."

"Useless. She can't hear you, all senses are completely absorbed in her fear. I have ones for different emotions. It's rather amusing actually." Kurohara said jotting things down. He continued to watch Megumi writhe in pain as she endured the torture her father inflicted on her again and again.

"I'll give it an hour." Kurohara said looking at his watch and setting an alarm.
______________________________________

Dante's clone sneaked into the Hyuuga camp undetected and went into Megumi's tent. He searched and found what he was looking for. A special  parchment used only by the Heads of clans used to change laws and appointments. He pocketed it and stepped outside. He activated his byakugan and saw the fight between Ichirou and Seijun. Hikaru, Kya and Rukia were all there.

"They can all go to hell!" he spat. He turned away and saw the medical tent, hearing Tora's voice. He smiled darkly and ran to her.

"Tora! Oh my god! is the baby OK?! Are you OK?! I'm so sorry for leaving you. I...I just don't know what happened. Oh Tora! What horrible thing have I done?" he raced into her arms and went down onto his knees, sobbing madly on her legs and hugging her waist


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

Tora cringed back as Dante ran up.  “Dante?  Are…what is going on with you?”  Tora says as tears spring to her eyes.  She shakes slightly from a slight edge of fear due to his earlier behavior though the man she loves is hard to resist for her.  “Please tell me you are back to normal…” she mutters quietly as the tears continue to fall.

“T-tora…” Tereya says quietly as she watches the pair, nervous for some reason after hearing about what had happened.

“The…the baby is fine…I am okay too…”  Tora said finally wrapping her hand around his shoulder and the other into his hair letting the tears flow finally after everything that had happened.  Normally he would have met with her anger though the pregnancy has her emotions completely out of whack.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2008)

"I'm...so...sorry Tora. I don't know what I was doing. Kiya died and something in me....it just broke. I really need you hon, more than ever." Dante hugged her tightly

"Tereya right?" Dante said looking at the young girl. He hugged her too. "Thank you so much for taking care of my Tora! Could you give us a moment please?" He turned back to Tora.

"Honey...I need to show you something. It's for our child...." Dante said earnestly.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

“Of course…” Tora said through her tears.  

“I…I…”  Tereya said blushing deeply as he pulled her into the hug.  “I…don’t….k-know…” she muttered softly looking at Tora.

“It’s okay, Tereya…”  Tora said wiping away a tear.  “It will be fine.  I…he…need each other right now…”  she said though the tears continued the were a little less at this point.

“B-but…the d-doctors…”  Tereya mumbled glancing from Dante to Tora.

“He will watch out for me.”  She said trying to give her a smile.  “Besides I heard what they told you.  Any cramps no matter how light and I will make sure Dante brings me right back.  Okay?”

Tereya glanced again between the two.  Against her better judgment she nodded and began to walk away.  “I w-will find y-you in a while…”  Tereya stuttered as she walked away.

Tora watched her walk away then looks to Dante wiping away her tears though keeping one hand around him.  “What did you want to show me?” she asked looking up at him and giving him all the trust in the world.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2008)

"Dude! It's fraking awesome...I couldn't do it justice." He walked over to her and lifted her with both arms and kissed her deeply. "Let's go Milady!" he smiled and carried her at speed, ignoring her protests to slow down, to the now not so abandoned mine. 

After a while they reached their destination. He dropped her onto the mud.

"Oh I'm so sorry...I don't know how that happened! You Ok?" he said rushing to her aid and stepping on her hand, grinding his foot down on it.

Dante felt his blood boiling. He wanted Tora in agony, he wanted to know what her cries and screams sounded like. He wanted to torture his original and thought of a sick way to do so.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2008)

“Please slow down!”  Tora said burying her face into his neck as he began to run.  “Just don’t drop me…”she mumbled closing her eyes to the blur of the trees around them.

“Dante!  I knew you were going to drop me eventually!”  Tora said with a huff as she looked at the mud around her.   Her eyes began to tear up as she looked at the mud thinking of Kiya.  She knew she was back but the thought was still so very raw.  Tora shakes her head bringing herself back to the present.  “Why are we so-” Tora then yelped in pain.  “My hand Dante!  Your standing on it!”  she pleaded as tears sprang to her eyes from the pain he was causing.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2008)

"Hand? Oh right! Wow I'm being really dumb today huh?" Dante took his time getting off it and hoisted her up, nearly dislocating her shoulder. She held it as he turned to the mine

"Stay there a sec hon. I need to set up something." Dante ran into the mine beside Kurohara who was watching Megumi wail with growing intensity.

"Excellent." Dante said

"I know, but rather dull as I have no idea what she is seeing. I much prefer the standard way."

"I thought you might. There's another tunnel just down there. Stick Megumi over there for a few hours, I've got some fun lined up." Dante said 

"Hmmm? Well I could use some leisure."

"Great. Put my original out of sight my sight, but make sure he can see us." He pointed to a small hole on the side of the wall, "and..."

"I know, keep him paralysed but able to see. I used this method a lot but this will be the first time I will see a clone doing it to an original."

The doc stood up and got to work, creating the nerve toxin and affecting Dante with it. The clone went outside to meet Tora.

"Sorry hon. Everything's set up. Let's go inside." Dante said ushering Tora into the dark mine.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 8, 2008)

"Hayabusa?"
Ryu stopped and looked over his shoulder at the two shinobi (yes finally got spelling right.) "Dont even bother, my brother is a coward to not come face me in a one on one fight. I have no reason to fight ethire of you two."
"For a leaf ninja you seem over confident. Especially with the leaf village in such a bad state and your family being wiped out."
"Your a ninjutsu user, you have learned to use the elements of water and lightning. Your currently carrying a fiend summon scroll, 25 senbons, and a kunia."

_What the hell? How'd he know so much information about me when we have never meet..._

"Additionally, your ally uses the earth element and is very well skilled in handed combat, she doesn't have a second element but her defensive earth jutsu's make up for it. Fighting me would be your deaths, earth is weak to my lightning and my darkness will easily counter your fire."Ryu said and looked back forward putting his hands in his pockets under his cloak started to walk towards the camp again.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2008)

Dantes eyes watched Tora as she entered the mine with more than a little trepidation. Dantes could barely contain himself. He walked behind her

"You know throughout this journey all I've done is apologise and all you've done is complain. Perhaps..." he paused as if he were in deep thought, "...perhaps I would have been better off with Kiya." 

Dante played on one of her past insecurities thanks to Vergil, who had staged a 'show' using bunshins and henge involving a scene with Dante and Kiya. 

"and that fucking baby. I just wanted casual sex, you know, a good time. Then you had to spoil it all by getting pregnant. Why didn't you get rid of it?! Huh?! Now I feel I can't leave you cos you're just a pathetic specimen of a woman."

Dante continued drawing closer to Tora sneering at her and pushing her to the ground. "You've been nothing but trouble. Kiyas smarter, sexier, funnier and generally better to be around. All you fucking do is cry!" Dante undid his belt and let it hang at his waste.

"If you want something to cry about I'll fucking well give you one." Dante said sniggering. He puled the belt back and lashed at her legs and back repeatedly, showing no mercy, giving no quarter. "I should have sacrificed you instead of Vergil. Then at least I wouldn't have to deal with you!"

The Dante who truly loved Tora with all his heart could only watch. Tears of pain and rage slowly made their way down his cheek. He couldn't speak, he couldnt move. All he could do was watch as his clone repeatedly struck her, telling her lies. He wanted nothing more than to help the woman he l. He tried desperately to move but couldn't. Her screams filled his ears as if he were in hell

He felt his pinkie move.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2008)

Tora screamed at the assault as her eyes watered.  “Not again…” she groaned, curling into a ball to protect herself from the onslaught.  Then the baby kicked, hard.  Right in the ribs, enough to make her forget about the belt for the moment.  _“I can’t just lay here.”_  She thought.  _“I have to protect the baby, Dante would never do this in his right mind…”_ she continued to think then Tora was hit with a resolve she had never known before.

Turning and reaching out, her eyes snapping, she grabbed the belt.  “You fucking asshole!” she screamed at him.  “This isn’t you!  I know this isn’t you!”  she ground her teeth as she used the belt as leverage and got to her feet.  “Do I have to pound the sense back into you?!” Tora screamed at him.  Her eyes widened slightly not realizing that she was speaking to him this way.  Her resolve began to fade slightly as she looked into his cold flat eyes, then once again the baby seemed to punch her insides.  Steeling her spine once more.  “You don’t mean the things you said!  I know you don’t!  The man I love would never be this way!!”  she screamed at him.  Tora stood her silver eyes shining as she dropped into a fighting position, ready to protect not only her own life but the life of their unborn child.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2008)

The two girls continue to run, arms out behind them.  They speed around, consulting eachother about where they should search next, then all of a sudden they slam into a man, sending all three forward.

"Ooofff..."The three say, The man face-to-face with Inka and Tsuya on top of him.

"WHAT THE HELL?!" The man yells.

"WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT US?!  IT WAS AN ACCIDENT!" Inka replies loudly.

Tsuya sighs, "We're sorry sir, we didn't mean to..." She says politely.

"Yeah, just let me the f*ck go..." He says, shoving the lighter of the kunoichi off.

Tsuya falls backward onto her butt, "Ow that hurt..." she mumbles to herself as she stands.

Inka pushes herself up, knocking him down again as he started to stand.

He finally stands, "Out of my way, I need a meal and a hot bath." he growls.

Inka smirks at him as he began to walk in the opposite direction of the village, "You don't know where your going do you?" she says, grabing him by the back of his jacket.

"Don't...touch...me..." He says giving a menacing look.

Inka isn't intimadated, "You done?" she says then adds, "You help us...we help you..." she adds calmly.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2008)

Kenshin greeted his father..it was almost amazing that his father was looking the way he was right now. He was strong..having gained most of his strong built right back but his presence always remained the same. It was like he never was sick at all. "I heard of your deeds..you've done very well" Tadakatsu smiled towards his youngest son, realizing that he should have done this more often. 
Kenshin was just relieved..the clan leader was back and gaining his strength. He wasnt sure if this would be a big deal but stories of the Konoha invasion reached his years on how the clan and both of his sons fought well. However there was no comment on Sasuke or Kenpachi..
Uchiha Mikoto, the mother found herself at the meeting. The three of them..happy and talking but they were missing one person and no matter how hard they tried..they could never forget. In order to get mind of the topic..Tadakatsu often changed the subject.
"Tell me, how strong have you become?" Tadaktasu asked in curiosity.
"I've gotten stronger but mostly smarter..I..I realize now that strength isnt everything. You told me to really search myself to find my true meaning but I dont think its being a shinobi..but something else" Kenshin responded.
"Well I hope you find out soon but from what I hear..you're recieving great ammounts of praise..you really are my son" 
Kenshin didnt respond..unsure what to say but luckily, his mother ended the pressure. "Come on you two..I can tell your both hungry" She smiled and left..preparing the food..it was about time they could at last enjoy a little meal..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2008)

Dante cricked his neck both ways and stretched his arms and sighed. "Vergil was always better at the mind games. Boy, that guy could say shit to you and it would be embedded with you for the rest of your life. You know what he did to me? He had his bunsins play out a rape scene with my mum and Rukia. He made me believe that they were alive and then I watched as he killed them. The he made my dad...." Dante gritted his teeth, the memory too much. "well, it wasn't pretty. But you know that. Its fine for you, you only had to deal with it for a few weeks. I had to see it every other day for years."

"and now everyone is upset cos I killed him to bring back Kiya. Fuck em and fuck you. You might not believe it but I am Dante. His darkest side, somewhere in his head he thinks all these things. He might not act on it and he may even hurt himself for thinking such things, but they are there and now that's me!"

He stepped around Tora who looked at him in a determined fashion ready to strike.

"You sure you want to do this?" then he laughed, "Well, even if you're not I'm coming for ya!" He rushed at her suddenly aiming at one of her chakra points. He himself had already used up a fair amount of chakra in the day but was certain he could take it easy with her and still win comfortably. He had not taken into account that Tora was slowly changing into one of the most powerful commanders Konoha would know


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ashe watches from the doorway and leaned on it for a sec. Her eyes watched the ground a bit and she suddenly walks out and exits the view. She heads to a empty room and changes into her regular outfit, being careful of the bandages which seemed to have blood stains in them. "I wonder where the others are..." she muttered, not quite herself at the moment. After she did that she combed her hair and fixed it the normal way. 
"This feels much better..." she muttered then her stomach growled but she ignored it. The food that her aunt was cooking smelled good and teased her nose and taste buds. She places a hand on her stomach and sighs some. Ashe stood up then walks back out, but only after putting her fan on her back. 
The sweet smells of her aunts cooking teased her nose again and she sighs. "At least uncle and them are okay..." she mutters then stops at the railing of the outside and looks out into the drenched town. "How long were we gone I wonder. It seems to have made excellent progress." she muttered some and grips the railing a bit. The house even seemed "Almost" completed. "At least we completed the mission.." she said.
A pain stabbed at her side and she grips her side some. "That hawk came strait for me. I obviously wasn't much of a threat. If he had gotten Jasik then I would've had a harder time trying to rescue him. Took more than one ninja to get me from it's claws damnit" she growls. "I wonder what it wanted.... but I doubt i'll ever know..." A tiny smile formed on her face as she looked at the ground. The smile seemed to be neither sad nor happy.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2008)

Tora listened her heart breaking at what Dante said, at what he had gone through.  “I am sorry for what you had gone through.  And, I am sorry that you feel betrayed.  It isn’t true, Vergil never really would have done that if deep down he truly didn’t want to!  Everyone knows that!”  She yelled trying to get him to calm down.  Though she was slightly confused at how he was talking about himself in the third person.  For the moment she shrugged it off knowing that she was about to fight for the life of her child.

As he charged her silver eyes seemed to brighten.  He had the byakugan but she had the Soku.  Hampered only slightly by the child she moved with quick precision and skill.  Since she wasn’t allowed to battle Tora trained to get her frustrations out, she was still in top condition.  Moving with her lightening quick speed and small size, she dodged his attack for the most part.  His hand skimming the side of her arm as she ducked and aimed her chakra infused hands, swinging quickly at spots on his chest and abdomen.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2008)

The man nods, "Fine...What do you want me to do...?" he says rudely.

Inka sighs, "We need to find a friend, about 5'3",  long black hair, skittish...always s-stutters..." she says shrugging.

The man nods again, "Got it...Any more I should know...?" he asks making sure.

Inka looks at Tsuya who shakes her head, "Nope, no more..." Inka says, starting to walk away.

The man looks to her, "So you know, for future refrence, my name is Shikka..." He says, taking off in a direction.

Inka looks to Tsuya, "He seems familiar to me...but I just can't put my finger on it..."she says, confused.

Tsuya shrugs, "Nothing we can deal with now...Come on...let's go, idiot..."she says, starting  to walk away.

Inka walks next to her, "Why do you have to be such a bitch?  I mean seriously..." she says putting her arm around Tsuya's shoulders.

Tsuya sighs, "You know...You normally arn't this affectionate..." she says flicking Inka's hand.

Inka nods, "I normally...ain't...but I am now..." She says, pain now setting in from losing a friend, Kiya...


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 8, 2008)

Jasik woke up, in the hut far away from Konoha. "Ugh, shit. Its gonna take forever to get back to Konoha. Maybe if I go nonstop it'll be faster." he thought outloud to himself. He grabbed his stuff and got dressed. As soon as he was dressed, he took off.

As he was running, a million things ran through his head. Things like; what has he missed? Is Ashe okay? And so on. He continued running, as fast he could, hurrying to get to Konoha.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2008)

Dante spun to avoid the strikes ending up behind her, slapping her ass hard and giving a come hither gesture. He laughed a typical Dante laugh.

"Whoo, that was a close call. I nearly forgot you got that fucked up bloodline of yours." he went for the chakra points on her back, his eyes seeing them light up like christmas lights. As he approached he noticed that she had more chakra points than most. The baby was beginning to develop a highway.

"This kid's gonna be strong. Still a pain in the ass though."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 9, 2008)

A momentary silent flash lit up the torrential droplets, briefly followed by a woeful, yet glorious celestial roar. The minor crimson hole on Kiya's shoulder had been closing its maw, as the kunoichi was healing, as usual, even in her weakened state. Ichirou had been carrying her on both of his arms, as he calmly observed the serene and somewhat satisfied expression on her face.  


Blended with the unspoiled skywater, globules of warm blood formed a bizarre potion bearing the blithe hue of pink as they dropped and glided on the slippery surface beneath, quickly washed away along with hatred and despisal infused within. 


"Ingratitude is of the most atrocious amongst the shameful disgraces of humanity." Ichirou kept his eyes on the blithe face, completely phlegmatic to the chill eating up his shins. "And of all those who refuse to show gratefulness, those who deny a life given deserve no right to exist." Ichirou casually looked up to face the stranger again, his eyes turned slightly sharper. 


The momentary glimpse of steel quickly softened as Ichirou looked upwards. Curious beams of light had come back to glitter, as the torrential rain was on its approaching cession. When Ichirou looked down at Kiya's face again, there were only dispersed, hesitant droplets, and as he let his speech come out audible, sunshine had reached its summit. 


"Be so as they may, this bravery does not conform. Those who are truly open to the acceptance of death without a venal trepidation deserve salvation." The masked man once again turned to face the swordplayer. "And with a casual smile, this girl disproved my suspicion of her worth."


The thick layer of ice trapping their feet started to melt down, carrying along the inherent bony chill, housing the echoing symphony of the extant raindrops on that pristine yet waning surface.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 9, 2008)

Growling at the fact that he seemed to spin away from her so easy and having to skid slightly to stop the momentum that she had gained in the attempt to strike him.  *Tora* realized almost to late that he was behind her.  In her frenzy to keep him in sight and in front of her she spun.   Her foot hit a rock and with the pregnancy making her a bit ungainly she fell to the ground landing so that she was facing him.  ?I will not let you hurt the baby!? Tora yelled and with out missing a beat she quickly kicked out both legs hoping to slam him away from her so that she could regain her feet.
_______________________________

*Kiya?s* body remained limp in Ichirou?s arms.  No sign of moment except the lone rise and fall of her chest and the slight flutter of her pulse at her neck.  She knew nothing of the world outside her own mind which had settled from the kaleidoscope of colors that comes when can no longer take breath to memories of those that meant the most to her in life.  It was then the faces of those dearest to her flickered across that her eyes fluttered as if to look upon them, though her eyes remained closed a hint of the smallest smile could be seen playing on her face.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2008)

"oh shit!" Dante said as Tora disappeared beneath him, his two arms kept going, propelling the rest of his body forward. She spoke and extended her legs so as to hit Dante in the stomach. The feet connected with his stomach bringing to a halt Dantes forward motion and causing him a bit of pain.

He was pushed back from the force but didn't fall.

"haha! You got the first hit! That's like a 1000 point bonus." he said rubbing his gut. 

As Tora still lay on the ground, Dante ran to her side and planted his left foot on the ground beside her left shoulder and wound up a massive kick to her temple. If it were to connect it would almost certainly cause the skull to crack open.

"Bitch, you're going to Hell!" he shouted as his right boot drew ever closer


----------



## Kuno (Dec 9, 2008)

Instinctively knowing that if that heavy boot were to connect on it’s present course the life she so treasured would end in moments Tora curled in to a ball hoping to protect head from the brunt of the kick knowing there was no way to completely avoid it.  

As it made contact with her shoulder Tora heard a cracking sound and let out a scream feeling the bone in her shoulder snap.  Moving with the momentum of the kick she rolled a few feet away and regain her feet though her arm hung limply at her side.  Tears of pain sprang into her eyes as she looked at him.  

“From this point on…” she mumbled her voice hoarse “You are NOT wearing those boots any more!” Tora yelled at him.  She stood waiting for his next onslaught deciding that with a useless arm defense would be her best strategy.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 9, 2008)

"And so, the world everyone here knows, loves, fights to protect will end this very night. Exciteing isn't it Rain?"Marxon said with a slight hint of a grin, although he knew he was close to achieveing his ulimate goal fighting, possibly killing his brother gave him some sence of dout at his actions and unhappyness.

"Hayabusa! Fight us or you will never get close to Marxon."
Ryu stopped and asked, "Do you wish to live or die?" gripping his katana's hilt the pale blue arua began to apper around the soya.
"You should ask that question to yourself, having the power of a fiend makes us no standard shinobi."
Ryu grinned and said, "Come then, show me your 'power'."
The shonbi grunted and threw two senbons at Ryu aimming for his vital points in his arms attempting to disable Ryu's ability to move them.
Ryu drew his katana and blocked them and said, "Thats power?" Ryu turned around and looked at the two of them and added, "C'mon i'm sure the 'power of a fiend' is much greater than this."
"Why you..."The shinobi said and jumped down and made a lightning seal.
Ryu grined once more and ran at the shonbi swift kicked him to the ground before he could finish and held the katana to his neck and said, "Too slow..." Ryu impaled the Katana into his hand making sure not to cause any major damage. He watched the shinobi jolt up for the pain intense pain it caused him. Then turned his attention to the other Shinobi "Now maybe you can show me this 'power?'"
After a brief period of time the shinobi jumped down and hardend his hand with the use of the earth element. Ryu jumped to the left and pulled out a staff and hit the shinobi's spine yet again not causing any permenant damage. Finally, he hit the staff on the ground once and the top end of it poped out a blade, turning out to be the Immortaler scythe. He put the tip of it aginste the back of the shinobi's neck.
"Let me explain something to the both of you, power is just a vision for fools, it has no meaning the true shinobi world! The true shinobi uses his intellgence, stranght, chakra and endurance in order to win battles. Those who believe in power are doomed to fail in the end."Ryu said looking at the both of them
"No power is everything!"
"If thats what you believe then I am sorry but it is the truth. For example, to be a Hokage one does not need to be the strongest ninja in the village but they will edxcel in something, he or she might be highly intellegent. No matter how you see it, power is a vision and can be never obtained, one must find their most powerful traint and weakest and home their skills in the weakest to become a powerful Shinobi. I recommend you return to your home villages and reflect on this matter, and maybe one day you can become a great shinobi for your village." Ryu pulled out the katana from the shinobi's hand and left behide some medical surrplys before leaving...

"Maybe he's right..."One of the Shinobi's muttered sighing.
"Seems like it, ever since we left home we just gotten weaker while helping Marxon."
"But some of the shinobi assisting Marxon did get stronger the more they stayed with him.."
"Yeah but... Forget it we best do as Hayabusa said Marxon wont forgive us for losing, he'll kill us."
The other Shinobi nodded and agreed.

_That was very... well... nice of you Ryu._
_Shinobi sometimes lose their way, or are currupted by those who offer them stranght. I will bring them back into the light and make them relize the truth of what it means to be a Shinobi._
_But you cant be serious Ryu, they could never achieve such a title as Hokage or Special Jounin_
_Scythe, anyone can become a hokage if they understand the importance of the job and what it means to be a Shinobi, just follow your dreams... and promises._
Ryu made a basic camp fire, starting to become tierd...


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2008)

Sasuke kept his eyes on the situation..a body was in sight and while it was hard to tell considering the ammount of damage that had been done with it..the two Akatsuki could only assume that Hyuuga Vergil had finally died. It was a shame losing one of their members but there would be no comment or attempts to grieve for the loss. They were shinobi..this was a shinobi's world yet they were human. Kameda didnt really care..the action and drama was all that kept him interested but he was aware of his partner's "weakness" in a sense. That code of honor..
_________________________________________________________________

Kenshin took more bites out of his food, eating hungrily. The large meal was enough to feed several people but there wasnt much talk, only enjoy the moment. The food was hot and great..it was great to be home again for the young Uchiha. The village was growing, wounds were healing and an age of prosperity was soon to come..hopefully. Tadakatsu himself was clearly like he used to be..it was like he never was sick at all.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 9, 2008)

Seijun stared in awe at Ichirou, compeletly astounded beyond comprehension. This figure before him wasn't exceedingly remarkable; he wouldn't draw a second glance from Seijun in a crowd. Yet, his manner of speech, his aura, his eyes, and above all his speech, told Seijun that the person before him, Hyuuga Ichirou, was truly a diamond among the stones. _All of this, for a test...she "disproved his suspicion?" He is not ordinary, even among ninja,_ Seijun thought silently to himself.

Seijun flicked his thumb, competely sheathing the cold metal blade of his katana in his saya. He closed his eyes to serve as a barrier to the sun's rays, hiding his green retinas from the world. Then, he bowed to Ichirou, remaining in the position as he spoke. "Thank you, Hyuuga-ue-shi," Seijun said, employing not one, but two old-fashioned suffixes. "Ue," the suffix meaning "above," denoting the greatest leavel of respect possible, and "shi," the exceedingly formal suffix Seijun attached to strangers. On top of all this, Seijun used Ichirou's surname, thus bestowing as much respect upon in one breath as he could. "Thank you, for saving Kiya-dono-shi's life, even if you were the one orignally in danger. You appear to have a similar philosophy to my own...'Aku Soku San,' though yours seems to be more towards the protection of life rather than the destruction of the corrupt. Regardless.....I owe you respect."

Seijun finally rose from his bow, letting his lids open slowly to allow the harsh light to gaze on his eyes. Seijun's green eyes seemed to glow and shine so brightly, the green color seemed golden. As the ice flowed out of existence, Seijun felt the stark contrast of the ice-cold dread he had felt earlier: The blazing-warm sense of peace and relief. Once more, Seijun stared at Ichirou, making no attempt to take his gaze away from the pearly white eyes of the ninja. "Togiretogire Seijun. Please, forgive my infraction for not introducing myself earlier," Seijun said softly. All the while wondering, _Who is this man...._


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2008)

Dante shook his foot. "Babe, you got hard bones." he said looking at her left arm. His byakugan told him it was broken and smiled as he cracked his neck.

He rushed to her, staying slightly on her left and started to attack on her now weaker side. Blocking any attacks Dante threw at her would be extremely painful, if not damn near impossible. He took out his kunai with a view to making shallow cuts on her arm, legs and anywhere else that took his fancy. 

Dr Kurohara sat beside Megumi observing her frantic cries and had now started to almost plead for mercy. He looked at his watch and determined her breaking point would be in a about 34 minutes. Of course he always went past the breaking point by another 10, it would always make things easier when requesting whatever needed to be requested.

He watched Dante fight with Tora and shook his head. He was having far too much fun to be able to torture her properly. He layed down some acupuncture needles and activated his chakra, creating another toxin that would over stimulate the pituitary gland and the hypothalamus releasing high levels of endorphins. In others words he make the body think it was in severe pain. 4 were all that were neccesary but he always made 2 more. Just for luck.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 10, 2008)

Yet to voice his response, Ichirou again gave his look upon Kiya. The vivacious kunoichi lay in silence, now without a slight sign of bruise on her shoulder. The miraculous kekkei genkai she was bestowed was clearly an advantage. With his eyes staring straight forward again, Ichirou began to walk ahead, out of the molten glacial trap, firmly carrying Kiya on both arms.  


"Togiretogire Seijun." Ichirou mumbled, barely audible for the stranger as walking past him. The name was called out when the foot was settled. As Seijun had now straightened his pose, reverted into the stoic and composed facade seemingly inherent within him, the two both stared straight forwards, with their backs almost facing each other. A wild winter breeze blew through the space between them, thus enmotioning the lower parts of their outer outfits.  


"Togiretogire Seijun, carrying the will of Aku Soku Zan." Ichirou's voice suddenly became vigorous and trenchant, in opposition to his casual soft tone. As a brief moment of silence flowed off, the masked man nonchalantly turned half around, his composed look, as usual, sparing a nebulous vastness of possibilities. 


"Such aura of nobility does not come out from an empty masquerade. Of this memorable day, I have been bestowed not one, but two gifts from humanity. One, from the proof of opposing her own disgrace, and the other..." Ichirou directed his eyes forward again. "...so evident that even mere revelation will serve." 


At that point, Ichirou started to stroll forwards, speaking as he walked. "As for me, I have given up my surname for eternity. I have been carrying 'Cloud sky' as my only identification. But for several months ahead..." Ichirou casually put a hand on his face to remove his emerald mask, revealing a bright and innocent face, yet drained of emotions.


"... yes, I am Hyuuga Ichirou of the glorious Konohagakure."


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 10, 2008)

Ryu stared into the blazing fire and said slowly, "Me and meny other Shinobi are the light in the dark world. Is this how the world always will be?"
_Why you asking yourself that kind of a question, your the host of a powerful deamon, maybe not as powerful as the tailed beast's where but still powerful enough to destory, currupt, and kill._
_You miss understand Scythe, if I am killed by my brother and lose he may resserect the greater fiend but someone will come along and defeat it sooner or later. I'm simply woundering when good and evil, light and dark, war's will end._

The fire continued to blaze until a sudden large gust of wind blown the water from the trees and caused the fire to slowly die out.
"Thats odd..."Ryu muttered and looked around, _Wind that strong shouldn't occur in a forest, the trees would of disrupted it before reaching me._
Ryu felt a sudden hand grasp the back of his neck and a cold pointed object being placed on the back of his neck.
"This is rare, a member of the Hayabusa clan woundering around alone or are you a shinobi that stole a Hayabusa cloak?"
Ryu attempted to see who seemed to be attacking him but his neck being held in place.
"Who are you?!"Ryu demanded.
"Your no position to ask questions theif."
"I'm no theif!"Ryu shouted, he hated being called a theif, to have stole something would go aginste his morals and family.
"Of course you have, the Hayabusa clan is long gone."
Ryu managed to distingish the gender of the person holding him hostage as female, but it didn't help him at all. Who ever it was they clearly knew his clan some how and likly had a dealing in the past weather is was a fight or a meeting of one.

Rain sat down and crossed his legs and made a hand sign closing his eyes.
_What is he planning? Likly a wind based jutsu to get out of my four oblisk imprisonment._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 10, 2008)

Seijun slowly put both hands to the left side of his waist, withdrawing both blades of his _Daishou_ set from his waistband, then slipping them onto his back in an X-shape; his usual method of carrying them around. Beneath the extra-length sleeve encasing his right arm, the serpentine elegance called Tsuki-Neji stirred. *We have been slumbering....things are different, aren't they?* inquired the Moon Spiral, to which Seijun merely replied, _Not as different as they will be._

Seijun turned as Ichirou revealed his name and face, though the latter remained hidden away, as Ichirou was looking away from the Tenken Battousai. The wind, impossibly, picked up and unfurled an extraordinarily long, tattered, crimson scarf from around Seijun's throat. The adornment was easily four or five feet in length, and fluttered in the wind out to Seijun's side before calming, coming to a still at Seijun's feet, resting upon his back.

Seijun nodded at Ichirou's back. "A pleasure, Shi-ue," he said. Indeed, for once a person has been addressed as _shi,_ the suffix alone is enough. Seijun obviously didn't feel he knew Ichirou well enough to warrant a lesser suffix, or to call him by name. Rather than waste breath attaching "Hyuuga," he simply used the double-suffix. 

Seijun made a note to himself to inquire about this "Ichirou" later from either Kiya or Rukia. Perhaps one of the two could shed light on this man, and give Seijun some knowledge of the person.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2008)

Tora stayed determined trying to keep her right side toward Dante.  She blocked several blows but he kept moving to her left.  Several shallow cuts had begun to appear on her body as she kept spinning out of his way only for him to move again to her left.  "You will not kill me or this child!"  she screamed blocking another round of slashes and trying to deliver a few punches of her own.  _"If I could only get out of here...I could out run him...barely but I think it's possible."_ she thought to herself looking around franticly though their awful dance of death had confused her sense of direction in this underground world.
___________________________________
_Kiya's Mind..._

The moon was full and the stars sparkled like diamonds through the leafless branches of the trees as Kiya moved silently on her bare feet toward the spot near the stream she had begun to call her own.  She moved quickly, her hair and cape fluttering behind her as her thoughts had already begun to turn inward.  A slight breeze was stirring as the welcoming sounds of the night came to her ears.  Kiya slowed as she broke through the trees near the shore of the rushing waters.  

Stepping lightly Kiya moved to sit near the edge of the stream letting the icy water tug at her toes reminding her of the home she could never return to.  Her thoughts began to have some semblance of order as she sighed enjoying the cold that begun to numb her body, wishing it had the same affect on her mind.

When they had returned from Yuki anyone could have asked her the simple question ?Do you think you have grown?? she would have known the answer without a thought.  ?Yes of course!?  she would have responded to them her same smile showing back as always.  As her thoughts proceeded she realized now how wrong she would have been.  She was the same girl then, that she had been before they left.  Yes, she was stronger, but emotionally and mentally she had not changed.  Kiya now realized that she had grown more over the last several months then at any other time in her life.

Gone were the ideals of the child, to replaced by the thoughts of the woman as she watched the water carry away the leaves the trees had forsaken in the battle of the seasons.   No longer did she believe she could help or save everyone.  She sighed knowing now that like herself they needed to follow their own paths, to chase their destiny?s no matter where it took them.  Ichirou crossed her mind then causing a tear to fall, as she wondered where he was, if he was alive, and if he had decided on a path he would follow.  Not realizing that he was the one that put her in the predicament she is now. 

As his face and voice faded it was replaced by others that she had come to know and love.  She thought of her squad wondering what fate had befallen Daiki and smiled as she thought of the man Hikaru had become.  Ashe flickered across her mind making her hope that her friend would find the peace and respect from her clan that she seemed to so desperately crave.  In a flash of fire Inka replaced Ashe causing her to laugh as she thought of the spunky fireball and her rival Tsuya.  

Kiya?s feet shifted slightly as the current still played with her toes, her body to numb to even remember they were attached.  She shook her head and smiled softly as she thought of her sister, Tereya, and how much she had grown in this new land.  As that vision was replaced by a new one, a chuckle bubbled from her lips as she thought of Shark, Kai, and Kazu.  Their playful natures always able to make her smile.  She thought of Seta, the way everything he said had been a riddle that made her think and to laugh.  Kiya wondered what had happened to make him become so solemn in the recent days.  Others then came and went in her mind as the man in the moon looked down at her with almost a sympathetic smile.  

With a sigh and a tear Kiya?s mind then went to Kihei and the other Kumo nin.  She wondered how they were all fairing as their absence became extended.  Kiya adored Kihei she knew this but as inevitable as the changing seasons they had begun to grow apart.  His home and life were Kumo as hers was Konoha.  She knew now that it hadn?t been truly love, just a childhood infatuation.  A few more tears fell as the child she was leaving behind clung to the idea and the woman she was becoming just looked fondly at the times they had spent together.  

A pair of otters passed her vision swimming playfully in the current causing her thoughts to turn a different direction.  ?Tora?? she thought ?Oh how you have grown?? a warm smile graced her lips as she thought of her dearest friend.  ?It?s as if you don?t need me anymore.?  Kiya thought as she pictured her friend leading the war to take back Konoha.  She thought warmly of the child Tora carried knowing they would never lack love from there parents.  Discipline maybe but never fun.  Dante crossed her mind causing her to laugh once more as she thought of his teasing and playful antics.  ?Everyone should be so lucky as to have parents like them?but what has happened to you?  Where has my true friend gone??  Kiya thought as a frown graced her lips

?I wonder if they will be like their parents??  Kiya thought trying to change her mind into a more positive direction, she then shivered slightly as her thoughts turned darker.  ?I hope they would never be like their uncle??  Kiya thought as her stomach twisted.  Mikael?s vicious face crossed her mind as she shivered once more.  The thought of him out there somewhere making her almost sick with worry, a cloud passed in front of the moon as if it was mirroring her thoughts.

Then the other uncle came into her mind.  ?Vergil?? she said softly as the cloud moved on showing the moon and it?s face once more.  Her emotions didn?t know which way to go at first as a vision of him appeared in her minds eye.  What she knew should be hate in her heart for the man was the opposite.  Kiya understood now her feelings for him.  The warm feeling when he was near the sense of loss when he was not.  A tear traced down her cheek as the feeling of sorrow once again threatened to overwhelm her.

With a sigh Kiya stood her feet remaining in the water for a moment as she turned toward the trees to head back to the village, her thoughts scattering once more.  As she reached the tree line Kiya placed a hand on the rough bark, she then turned to look back at the moon.  Kiya smiled lightly as she took in the moon bathed scene before her, appearing as if in a black and white photograph.  Dropping her hand she returned the moons smile.  ?It?s bright??  Kiya mumbled softly as she then ran toward the stream.

Nearing the stream Kiya jumped as if she was looking to reach the other side.  Instead she changed into a great snowy white owl, the breeze immediately catching her as if to welcome her into it?s icy embrace.  On silent wings she flew high and away, flying toward the bright ocular light above her escaping the confinements of her unconscious.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 10, 2008)

"It wont be until I die, which will be never if I dont stop my brother."Ryu said starting to gt annoyed, being held by someone who claimed his entire family dead just reinforced the fact it was him and his brother left of his family. Finally he activated his half dragon form and triped her up with his tail and drew the Dragon's eye from his soya, placing it on the back of her neck.
"Who are you?"Ryu asked after taking a deep breath trying to calm himself.
"That traint..."She muttered
"Anwsure me..."Ryu said looking down at her, although all he could see was a large red blur. It was a disadvantage of his form he couldn't distinquish freind from foe when in it so  he always prefered to work alone and always tried to avoid being a team leader or even part of a time.
"Mara...."
Ryu fell back landing with a thud and dropping the katana and looked at her deactivating his form.
_Whos she?_Asked Scythe
_She's... She's my childhood compertition and freind..._
_We both swore that we would one day meet each other again and fight as a great swordsmen and swordswoman, so far we have 290 battles won each aginste each other._
_290 battles? As a child... maybe you should of spent less time training..._Scythe muttered.
_No tyhe Hayabusa clan are full of powerful swordsmen and women, we are also masters at seals and creating weapons. Ulimately, we are taught from 7 years of age to wield a sword, throughout are history five members have stoud out above all the rest._
_And they are?_
_My brother Marxon, his sword styals are known to be able to block most assults. My father, he's known mainly for the creation and development of are familys most powerful jutsu The grand halo blade jutsu, he never got a chance to finish it however. The other three... I never learned my family keeps alot of secerts from each other._
_Pfft... My tri-gon would beat them any day_Scythe stated although it was highly unlikly, tri-gon after all was mainly to do with information on enermy shinobi and allowing the user to find a weakness in most techniques almost instantly. Additionally, it can be used to increase genjutsu's or see right through them.
_Shut up. The only use in combat for that blood traint is geathering information and negating the effects of a genjutsu. It might be helpful aginste someone using a sharigan or a shinobi that uses very strong defensive jutsu. Frankly, I bet a sharigan could easily over power it, clearlyit has more advantages then disadvantages. Same cant be said for yours..._Ryu replied
_What do you mean?_
_The only useful thing for me is that it allows me to use the Arch-resengan, Void of shadows and the White lightning field jutsu's all of which are very powerful but it damages me no matter what jutsu I use._
_To be precise 10% of the chakra you put into an jutsu is feed back damaging yourself. But when I use it in combination with arch it does nothing at all._
_Well i''m not you Scythe now be silent..._

Mara looked at him and said, "So... the guardian of the five dragons lives..."
Ryu looked at her breifly and said, "I never liked being that. I'd rafer destroy it then protect it." the five dragons was a sword that was destoryed years ago. However, the formula for creating it was passed on to some members of the clan that where thought to be trusted but now-a-days the formula was meaningless and pointless, it was badly damaged and praticularly unreadable.
"Thats right... you hate that weapon."She muttered.
"How did you find me Mara?"Ryu asked changing the subject
"Your mentor and your repuation is quite high... information on you is not hard to get... considering the bounty on your head is high."
"Reputation?"
"Yeah, firstly apperntly you protected a small vllage that came under attack from some rogue ninja, also that you are strong enough to now summon a dragon?"
"Oh that... it's hardly worth mentioning and the dragon I guess... she's a good freind and ally to have in combat."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2008)

Dante watched the scene getting more and more frustrated by his inability to move. Tora was using every available methos to her to stop his clone from doing harm to their child. Tora had grown, that was for certain. Gone was the overly sensitive head-in-the-clouds girl, instead the kunoichi that fought so bravely against his extrememly powerful clone was a woman with a purpose and an iron determination.

Dante smiled at the sight of her. He smiled.

"I fucking smiled!" he said, realising that the poison had reached a point where he could fight the effects. With every ounce of determination he had, he moved ever closer to the edge of his little ledge. He was directly on top of the scene and had to time his descent into the chaos absolutely perfectly. He had to get her away, all she needed was an opportunity to get out of the mine. Easier said than done against a man that could teleport. Hiraishin. Dantes chakra had accumulated slightly, enough for one shot of the teleportation jutsu.

He counted on Tora. He had faith that she would know what to do and not let the confusion of it all get to her. She was a shinobi, the commander of an army. All he needed was to be free from his metal wired bonds


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2008)

Tora clenched her jaw tightly, not giving voice to the cries of pain that want to erupt from her throat as the knife kept slicing at her.  She continued to try and keep him on her right as her eyes darted to different parts of the small cavern trying to decide which way was out and which way may send her straight to hell.  Tora thought she had a good idea now she just had to distract him somehow.    
____________________________________________

Tereya began to pace the village.  _“Why didn’t Tora tell me where Oonee-chan was…”_  She mused frustrated at her lack of direction.  _“And, where in the hell did they go?  Why can’t I find them?  Dante wouldn’t have taken her out of the village in her state would he?”  _Tereya growled quietly at her thoughts as she continued to look for someone that may know either ones location.
____________________________________________

_“I think my fellow clansmen have lost it…” _ Ichijin thought as he watched Ichirou with Kiya.  _“They want her to live yet they want her to die!  What the hell do they expect from the girl?”  _He continues as he watches the scene before him feeling the chill die down as his eyes turned to Rukia.  _“And, what the hell was that?  Was it because of the sword?”_  He wondered though he chose to remain quiet for the moment.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2008)

Dante suddenly rolled out of his ledge and dropped onto his clone with a thud. He looked at Tora, his mouth gagged and hoped that she would know what to do. As long as he could use Hiraishin once, he could transport her as far as she could throw the kunai. His clone hadn't rested since they had become seperate entities, which was why he hadn't finished the match sooner. He saw Kurohara standing up

"Impossible!" he shouted, "you should have been paralysed for days! This is....fascinating!" he said throwing his endorphine stimulating needles at Dante. they hit him on his neck, sending him into sheer agony. Dante kept looking at Tora, pleading with her.

Dante's clone was still dazed and struggled to get up, but they knew they didn't have long


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2008)

Tora stood for a moment dumbfounded as she saw two Dante’s laying in front of her.  “Dante…” she whispered then shook her head slightly as tears sprung into her eyes at what she was about to do.  “I will be back…I swear…” she mumbled and took off at her top speed.  Her adrenaline pushing her to move at even faster speeds then she was normally capable of following what she hoped was the right direction.  _“What the hell is going on?" _She thought then shook her head pushing it aside for the moment. _"Please let me find someone…I need reinforcements…”_  Tora thought as she burst out of mine into the open air and turned toward the village.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 11, 2008)

"Still, Togiretogire Seijun of the Aku Soku Zan..." Ichirou suddenly stopped and once again turned half around, showing Seijun a face of no greater age than his own. "...be watchful of your creeds. For the time being, we walk in no discordance. Yet for other times, our credos may set ourselves amid battlefield." 


Ichirou returned to his casual stroll and stopped by a tree to settle Kiya. His unspoiled pupils infused with conflicting possibilities deviated from the peaceful face of the kunoichi to direct at another Hyuuga who hid himself afar, piercing him with a chill even sharper than that of the glacial trap melting under his feet. 


He took a glance at all the people around before momentarily closing his eyes to clear up the bothers. Several steps taken off, Ichirou strolled past the distant cousin Rukia, from whom, for all eternity he had been settled apart. The first time they met again after years of Ichirou's assumption about Rukia's death, only silence permeated. 


Leaving all the watching eyes behind: those of astounded reverence, those of puzzled confusion, and those of heartfelt compassion, the man, carrying along both pity and glory, headed deeper towards the place he had once blessed as home. People had changed, and hearts had gone astray, yet the aroma of nostalgia had never felt so sweet.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 11, 2008)

"So... Who's put a bounty on my head?"Asked Ryu, he wasn't to bothered by it. After all, that meant he might get a chance to fight a swordsmen or woman that is stronger or equall to his skill in a blade.
"Annoymus, whoever did it is going through alot of trouble to cover their tracks..."She replied and noticed the seal around his left wrist and asked slowly, "How long until..."
"Never."Ryu said quite cheerfuly.
"Eh? But didn't you say that it would kill you eventully?"Mara asked
"Yeah, it would once I had gotten to the fifth seal, maybe sixth by making me age rapidly but I'm immortal."
"Eh? So you cant be killed?"
"No. Not that kind of immortality, I just dont age or wont age."
"I see... So why you out here? Shouldn't you be at the leaf village?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 11, 2008)

At the mouth of the mine Tora skidded to a halt and reached into her pouch.  “I better not go unarmed…” she mumbled to herself as she pulled out a kunai.  “What the hell…”  she looked at the kunai remembering suddenly what it was for.  “I wonder…”  Tora said looking at it as she thought.  “Why didn’t the mind link work…”  she mumbled thinking about what had happened.  “What the hell was going on!”  she screamed in anger as she thought about the series of events that had led her to the point which she now stood.  “Why couldn’t you tell me!” Tora yelled throwing the kunai with all her strength.  “Maybe I shouldn’t have done that…” she mumbled fearful that Dante would appear and attack her again.
________________________________________________

Kiya stirred slightly as the owl in her mind flew straight at the white moon before it.    In the moment it looked as if the owl itself may be blinded by the bright nearness of the moon her eyes fluttered open, at the very moment that the hem of the familiar coat fluttered behind the disappearing shinobi.  Unconsciously her hand reached for him though her confused mind didn’t register enough for her to call out to her dear friend.  _“Is it possible I have teased the icy grip of death not once but twice in the space of mere hours…”_  she thought to herself as her clouded mind began to clear like sky above her.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 11, 2008)

Hikaru jumped up to his feet, looking around quickly. "Damn it, I can't keep concentration for more than a few minutes!" He yelled at himself, his thoughts slipping out of his minds. _I don't even know what is happening anymore..._ He thought, withdrawing his thoughts back into the safe confinement of his mind. His eyes traveled between the people around him and he fell back down to a seated position, trying to keep his thoughts in order.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 12, 2008)

Seijun took Ichirou's words to heart; though, he would've done so anyway without being told to. _If you, Hyuuga-ue-shi, turn to the darkest of roads,_ Seijun thought quietly, _ then you too shall meet with "swift death to evil."_ *That one impresses us....much like the second one you called "master,"* transmitted Tsuki-Neji. Deigning to ignore the entity within his serpentine weapon, Seijun folded his arms across the front of his body. He turned, the long red scarf flowing out like a living thing as he did so, and slowly walked, one foot in front of the other with every step, towards Rukia.

"Rukia-dono," Seijun said in his usual soft and polite voice, with his eyes now on Rukia, "are you all right?" Seijun's expression made it clear that Rukia had his undivided attention, and for good reason. Not only did Seijun have an obligation to Vergil, but he had taken a mild liking to Rukia as well, profanity aside.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2008)

As Dante appeared in front of her Tora looked at him skeptically.  “How do I know you won’t kill me?!”  She snapped as she reached for the gag.  “I don’t even know if I have time to wonder…”  she mumbled taking the gag out of his mouth.  “You are in so much trouble!”  Tora said moving around to his hands as she attempted to untie him with her one hand.  “Oh come on!”  she said trying not to let the tears of frustration fall.  “I love you Dante.  But, I am beginning to think you are to much trouble!”  she snapped as she finally undid the wire after a few attempts.  “What the hell is going on?!”
_________________________________________

Kiya just looked at Rukia for a moment then struggled to her feet.  Fighting the tears that wanted to escape as she avoided looking at the body in the clearing she finally found her voice.  “You fucking bitch!”  Kiya screamed at Rukia.  “I am so sick of your fucking verbal abuse of everyone!  So why don’t you fuck off!” she continued to scream back at her friend.  Once she was done she stood panting slightly as the anger wore off and she looked at the ground totally confused at what she had just done.  “I am so sorry Rukia…”  she said quietly as she tried to wipe away the tears.

Ichijin shook his head at the barrage of words going on around him.  He then quietly picked up the blanket and laid it out on the ground next to the pile of parts that use to be Vergil.  “What a shame…” He mumbled about his fellow clansmen as he began to shift them onto the blanket.  Ichijin was extremely careful with how he moved them not wanting to upset the two women further.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2008)

"Bleh! Did he use his underwear or something?" he said sat down spitting out the taste, "and what do you mean, 'I'm beginning to think you're too much trouble'. Of course I'm too much trouble, being this damned sexy has it's consequences!" he laughed, "You of all people should know that!"

He sighed and thought of a fast way to explain what had just happened.

"Right! Kiya died, I went crazy, I developed a split personality, he killed Vergil, brought Kiya back, he fucked Rukia up, I stopped him, he created a kage bunshin, I forced him into the said bunshin, he kidnapped Megumi and is planning something, he kidnapped you for fun, you kicked some ass, then got your ass kicked, then threw that kunai and here I am. Now kiss me before that idiot comes and ruins everything!"

In the mine..

"What the hell?! I got you because you're a fucking genious at poisons and shit and yet the one thing you have to do is to paralyse my original but you can't even do that! You're useless!!"

Kurohara stepped towards the clone and faced him. 

"You wanna try it? Go ahead. What Dante achieved was nothing short of miraculous, I have never seen anyone; shinobi or otherwise, get out of that poison. Now instead of arguing with me, why don't you go after them?!" he said snappily

"Fuck 'em. Dante will come back to try and save the silly bitch of a hyuuga leader." he picked her up by her throat as she pleaded with her father to stop, then discarded her. "You at least doing that right?"

"It's fine, her will is broken. You just need to ask whatever you need to ask." Kurohara smiled

"Great!" He took out the parchment, "Let's go and make a war."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2008)

Tora just stared at Dante for a moment as she let all the information process through her mind.  “You know what?  You sound crazy…”  Tora said looking at skeptically then she grins widely.  “But we already knew that!  This must be the real you!”  she said giggling and kissing him soundly on the lips.  “Now what?” she says looking around her arm still hanging limply at her side.  “We need help.  We have to save Megumi-sama but I don’t we could do it in our present state.”  Tora chewed her lip for a moment as she began to think.  “I think I want your advice since you know yourself best.”  she said looking toward the black mouth of the mine nervously.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 12, 2008)

"Also I came here to warn you. Ryu."Mara said and Ryu looked up at her and asked, "No need to warn me about anything... I can handle my own in battle."
"No... whatever you do you cant delay it. You know what I speak of, if your going to protect this world from the fiend threat you should know..."
Ryu looked at her and said, "It will never occur while I'll be alive... Besides legends mean nothing, their not proven. Who told you about it?"
"A woman, she seemed strong for one her age however."
"Dont believe in everything you hear Mara, after all this world is are's not the fiend's and even if I do die the hayabusa clan always will be here to prevent any fiend getting into are world."
"I hope you dont die..."
"I wont... Anyway, you best get out of here I have alot of enermys and you may become a target if seen with me..."Ryu said looking at her.
With a breif sigh she nodded and jumped to a tree to leave and looked over her shoulder and added, "And Ryu, it's good to see your alive." and with that she left the area.

"Ninja Art: Wind wave."Rain said a large wave of wind cut the oblisk's and caused the lighting field to be disrupted and slowly disintergrate freeing them.
Marxon looked at the four shinobi and said, "Frankly, you where safer in their then out here."
Rain quickly made a wind hand seal and threw a kunia aimmed at Marxon's heart.
Marxon drew his katana and blocked however, it exploded sending wind chakra everywhere. Most of the tree's where cut in half by the burst.
Marxon looked at Rain with out a single scratch on him and said, "Sword styal: Wind distortion. Your a fool, always have been. No ranged attacks will work on me."
"Your over confidence is your weakness."Rain said.
Marxon remained silent and attempted to move with no prevail.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2008)

Dante looked at Toras arm and his own injuries and looked to he heavens

"Great. Well if I know myself I'd let you go cos you're not really that important. He knows I have to go back for Megumi and I'd never let you go back there. So, You have to get help from Konoha. I'll go back and keep Megumi from doing anything stupid, but you're gonna have to hurry. He going to give the order, as myself with Megumis letter to start a war with the Uchiha. Since relations are still tense that's all they would need. You gotta get there and tell the Hokage and I'll stall him as best I can. He won't kill me cos otherwise he'll die too." Dante said just making something up. He hugged Tora

"Don't worry, I'm not going to leave you again. You've got too nice a rack for me to do that!" he said pointing his blood soaked finger in the air.

"Jus remember who has arrived!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 12, 2008)

*Inka* and* Tsuya *continue to walk, Inka crying a bit over her 'lost' friend, she leans on Tsuya.

"It's...er...It'll be alright Inka..." Tsuya says, not being the comforting type.
"Yeah...I know...I just..." Inka replies with a sigh.
"Well cheer up, I see Tereya." Tsuya says pointing at the furious, short girl.
"Hai, Hai..." Inka says as they meet up with the girl, "Hiya Tereya-chan..." she says then grows quiet again.
"Hey Tereya-san..." Tsuya says.
________________________
*Shikka* storms around, having absolutely NO luck finding the short, skittish girl.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2008)

Tora nods listening intently to Dante then blushes deeply at his comment.  “One problem.  The Hokage is gone.  He left for some reason that he didn’t share with me.”  she said worrying slightly.  “Maybe I will speak to Uchiha-sama directly.  That will hopefully work do you think?”  Tora says her mind thinking of the options.  “I will do something don’t worry.”  She hugged him back tightly.  “You better not leave me again.  Or next time I won’t forgive you as easily!” Tora gave a worried chuckle as she pulled away.  “Please be careful…” she adds giving him another quick kiss and with a sigh took off for the village hoping she was doing the right thing.
___________________________________

Whirling at the sound of her name Tereya spotted Inka and Tsuya.  “I-Inka-chan!  T-tsuya-san!” she stuttered out glad to have finally found someone.  “H-have you s-seen T-tora?”  she asked worriedly.  “D-dante t-took her s-somewhere a-and I-I can’t f-find her…”  Tereya said with a sigh.  “I-I was s-suppose to k-keep an eye o-on her.  A-after wh-what happened…”  she mumbled looking from the two girls and again around the village.  “A-and I c-can’t f-find O-oonee-chan e-either…”


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2008)

"Ok hon, do that. Stupid Otawa!" he hugged her back careful not to hurt her arm. he looked down at his child, 

"Looks like you saved the day kid."
He looked back at Tora,

"Ok lets do this thang!" he said spinning away

.......

Megumi has crying hysterically now as Dantes clone stood over her, kicking her ribs. he exhaled and lay the parchment infront of her.

"Now then, if you don't want to go through that again, you better get writing." he handed her a chakra pen used for such important documents. Usually they could encode a message of distress within the letter but faced with the byakugan user it was futile.

She threw the pen away and huddled in a corner.

"Honey, it a simple declaration of war against the uchiha. Just sign it." Dante said keeping his temper

"Allow me?" Kurohara said, the clone nodded.

Kurohara grabbed her face and licked it. Megumi screamed

"No....Daddy don't. Not again..." she recoiled.

"As I suspected. It seems she is not...a virgin thanks to her father." he said coldly

"Wow. That's dark, even by my standards." the clone said. Kurohara had a blank expression.

"standards.." he laughed inwardly. he approached Megumi and said

"Sign it. Or daddy will come again."

she screamed and took the paper the pen touching the document.

"Daddys dead Megumi. Your Uncle Vergil killed him and now I'm gonna save you!" Dante bellowed from the entrance


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2008)

She looked back once before she wouldn’t be able to see him anymore but Dante had already disappeared inside the old mine shaft.  With a sigh Tora used her incredible speed to rush toward the village.  

Arriving she skidded to a halt her head moving one way then the other.  She spotted the group of three girls and sprinted over to them.  “I don’t have time to explain but I need you guys to gather some shinobi together.  We have to rescue Dante and Megumi-sama.”  Tora said panting slightly, her injuries and the pregnancy wearing her out faster then normal.  “Right now I need to go see Uchiha-sama.”

Tereya looked at her slightly confused.  “T-tora?  Wh-what do y-you m-mean?”  she stuttered looking at her almost blankly surprised at Tora’s outburst and condition.  “Y-you n-need to b-be f-fix-”

“I don’t have time!”  Tora practically shouted at her.  “Now stop looking at me like I am nuts and deal with it!” she yelled sprinting off.

Tora arrived at the Uchiha section of the village and burst into the door of the main house looking around frantically.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 12, 2008)

The two shrugged and shook their heads at both Tereya's statements or questions...
-------------
The two Kunoichi, being loyal to Tora, nod, "Hai..." they say, not questioning her as she took off again.

"Tereya, we have someone in mind, you have anyone in mind of your own?  Or are you going with us...?" *Inka* says to her friend.

*Tsuya* nods, "Follow us if you're comming..." she says, as the two start to jog away, towards the young man they had met earlier.
________________
"D*mn it...How hard could it be to find someone like- SH*T!" *Shikka *growls as he realizes she could fit in, in a crowd, he begins to storm back to where he first me the two girls.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 12, 2008)

Tadakatsu looked at the people at the table and then stood up. Kenshin and his mother took swift glances at each other before getting up before following Tadakatsu into the living room. The great Uchiha Leader entered the living room, seeing the young shinobi looking around..perhaps there was a great problem of some sorts. "Is there something wrong?" Tadakatsu asked..getting disturbed during his meal was something he wasnt really fond off..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ashe heard Tora come up and joins the others in the living room "Seems your okay.." she said. She inspected her appearance. Something must be wrong. Her arms crossed in front of her as she eyes her some. There seemed to be blood on her, her blood. Her look pissed her off some. Who would do this to a pregnant girl?
Shaking her head off the thoughts she watches her again. She wondered who all was missing..kiya? Dante? Come to think of it she hadn't seen Megumi since they got here. For her to look so tired and with backup then there must be something going on. Ashe stood there and waited for Tora to tell the ones in the room. The suspense seemed to eat her alive.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 12, 2008)

_Yeah, she's okay,_ thought Seijun with a very slight trace of sarcasm. Seijun sighed, and stood up so Rukia wouldn't see the small smile on his face. Seijun looked around the area, and congregated chakra to his feet. He'd need the extra help to walk properly.

Seijun looked around again, this time at the camp itself. For the first time, he felt uneasy. He was a stranger here, save for Rukia. And she probably wasn't going to be the type to properly introduce him to everyone. Shrugging his shoulders, Seijun set aside the thought as he held out his hand to Rukia. "Would you like some help up, then?" Seijun couldn't resist adding, "Rukia-dono."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

Tora then spotted the group coming into the room.  She could smell the aroma of the food and began to apologize.  "My deepest pardons Uchiha-sama, for barging into your home like this.”  she said bowing deeply at in his direction her arm still hanging limply at her side.  “Though there is an urgent matter that you need to be made aware of as quickly as possible.”  Tora spoke to him using as much respect that she could.  “It seems…”  She began then faltered for a moment as she tried to get her thoughts in order.  

To say Tora had a bad day so far was an understatement and her thoughts reflected this in their jumble.  “There is something happening that cause great problems for Konoha.  With both the Uchiha and Hyuuga clans.  I can’t say exactly what it is or what will happen…”  Tora said moving nearer to him trying to remember exactly what Dante had said.  “But, it seems someone is plotting to make Megumi-sama do something that could possibly or rather would possibly cause strife with the Uchiha’s.  Please Uchiha-sama do not act rash in the face of a situation that looks bad.  It probably would not be what you think…”  she then bows again waiting for his response.
__________________________________________

“Um…”  Tereya mutters looking around her.  “I th-think I w-will go w-with y-you I g-guess…” Tereya stuttered out.  “N-not like I kn-know many p-people…”  she added following closely behind them as they searched out the person they seemed intent on.  "Wh-where are w-we g-going?  Wh-who are w-we l-looking f-for?"  Tereya asked as she followed the pair.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

Tadakatsu was rather confused..there was problems already but he wasnt sure what exactly. "I dont entirely get whats going on..who's threatning Hyuuga Megumi?" Tadakatsu asked. He was aware the Hokage left but it seemed that chaos was errupting already..if needed, the great Uchiha Leader would fight..he may have just recovered and still not at 100% but he was still strong and he was sure his son had his back..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2008)

"A man named Shikka, oh 6'6", red hair, blue eyes, real jackass...Big Guillotine sword on his back..."* Inka *says, naming off his characteristics.

"Damn strong, a pair of red pants, a dark blue jacket, and no shirt..." *Tsuya* adds, explaining the rest of him.

"Yeah...That's just about it...I mean I don't think Tereya needed to hear his outfit also but..." Inka says chuckling.

"Yeah...Butsheneededto...know..." Tsuya says blushing and looking away.

"Awww...Does the great Hentei Tsuya have a crush?" Inka says teasingly.

"Grrr...I never will have a crush on that asshole!" Tsuya says poutingly.

Inka just laughs, patting her friend on the back, "Don't...touch...me..." Tsuya growls, slapping Inka's hand away.
________________________
*Shikka* continues to storm there, having gotten lost once, then back on track...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

Tora’s thoughts raced.  “How do I explain to him that it is Dante but not Dante…” she thought of the situation and how to explain with out coming out sounding wrong.  “Either way I say it he might come to the wrong conclusion…” she continued to think.  “The situation is a rather complicated one, Uchiha-sama.”  she said choosing her words carefully.  “Though it seems that something is being planned with Megumi-sama.  I can’t exactly say for sure what it is, though since the Hokage is gone at the moment it seems that you would be second in charge, I felt you should be made aware that Megumi-sama has been taken.”  Tora bit her lip slightly as she thought of the situation realizing now that she should have thought through her words a little better before she had arrived.
_______________________________________

“Anything?” the red head asked as she stood near her partner lightly tearing at a leaf she had found.

“Nah, seems they are being met with resistance form the Mizukage.”  The raven haired man said with a chuckle as he played with his sword.  “You know…between the two of us…”  he said chuckling slightly as he tested the sharpness of his blade.  “We could behead the five great nations.  Literally…” he said grinning widely at her.

“I really couldn’t care if you did or not…” she said though her eyes flickered toward where the five Kages were meeting.  “Though that is not why we are here…” the red headed muttered quietly.

“You really are no fun.  Did you know that?  Flying around on your bird, not getting involved in any fun along the way…”  he said shaking his head swing his blade out of boredom.

She ignored the comment as she listened quietly to the words being said by that oh so familiar voice…
_______________________________________

Tereya chuckled as she listened to the pair.  “N-never s-seen him b-before…”  Tereya mumbled as she thought about the description.  “Th-though that c-could be anyone a-around here…” she stuttered as she looked around them trying to spot the man so they could get back to Tora.  “W-we should h-hurry though.  Sh-she should b-be g-getting b-back s-soon.”  Tereya said with a sigh as she followed the arguing pair.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

"Dante...Hyuuga Dante.." Tadakatsu lowly said..he remembered that name from a while back. If Hyuuga Dante was a threat to the Uchiha Clan then must be dealt with. "If Hyuuga Dante is threatning us...then he must be..confronted" Tadakatsu then said to Tora, quickly making up his mind. Kenshin narrowed his eyes..rather in surprise. "Wait..Father..relax!" Kenshin said, now realizing what Tadakatsu was intending but with his father's current condition..there was still a sense of..great caution.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2008)

"Who knows where he could be..."Inka says spinning to look back at Tereya, then it seems like she slams into a brick wall, "OOF!" she says as the brick wall tumbles back with her.

"DAMMIT!  GET OFF ME!" The wall yells.

"There you are!  We were looking for you..." Inka says, Getting up from him.

"I'm here, now what do you need me to do...?" Shikka says with a sigh as Inka pulls him to his feet.

"You need to help us, by helping us help the commander..." Tsuya says, almost babbling through the blush.

"Uh-huh...English please..." Shikka says with a small sweatdrop.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

Tora’s eyes widened now realizing that she had spoken her thoughts out loud.  “It’s not what you think Uchiha-sama.  Well it is kind of, but not really…”  Tora said then groaned slightly at the mess she was making of the situation.  Her day had been long full a turmoil and now she was speaking to one of the men that intimidated her the most.  “This may sound a bit farfetched but it seems that Dante’s personality…” she sighed as she tried to think of how to explain it then went for the truth and hoped that he believed her.  “It seems that due to an extreme personal trauma…” she began as she started to fidget until the baby kicked once more as if to tell her to just spit it out.  “Due to an extreme personal trauma it seems that Dante became slightly confused and he split into two…literally…” Tora said knowing the situation sounded absurd to say the least but she hoped the clan leader would at least partially understand.
____________________________________________

“Th-the c-commander n-needs assistance…”  Tereya stuttered at the man.  “T-tora was l-looking for h-help and th-they…” she says gesturing toward Inka and Tsuya.  “B-believe you c-could p-possibly h-help u-us…” she says blushing lightly at her stutter and the new man.  “W-would y-you p-please?” Tereya said making a bad attempt at a smile.
____________________________________________

Ichijin continued to pick up the pieces and place them gently on the blanket he brought as Kiya knelt down next to the body.  She reached out and lovingly began to help him.  “Why…” she whispered fighting the tears.

Not knowing what to say and figuring the kunoichi wasn’t actually speaking to him, he stopped his movements for the moment as he watched her.

Kiya continued to slowly move Vergil from the rain soaked muddy ground to the blanket.  “I shall miss you more then you could possibly know…” she muttered as a few tears slipped unnoticed down her cheeks.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

"Then's he's a danger to all of us if he cant control himself..either way..its best we act soon before something occurs" Tadaktasu responded..he was sure he was doing what was best..regardless, if he didnt do anything..other shinobi would do exactly what Tadaktasu was intending on doing..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

"Yes, but..." Tora groaned slightly as she ran her hands through her hair out of frustration.  "Only one of him.  You see, he is literally two people now.  One being Dante..." she paused then trying to word it right as once again the baby kicked.  "The other is Dante's darker side..." she says looking at the elder Uchiha her eyes pleading to him to understand exactly what she was saying.  "I would not trouble you with this information if the Hokage was available.  Though like I said before I believe that you are pretty much in charge at the moment."


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

"I'm sure the Hokage would seek action as well if he was faced with the same decision. Think about it..we are shinobi and we cant be blinded by our emotions. We must stay calm and do what is best for the village..when a shinobi is threatning the very peace of the entire village..obviously action is the answer unless you have other plans.." Tadaktasu asked..still sticking to his strong beliefs..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ashe listens with a passive face from Tora to her uncle. Her uncle was right one some of the details anyways. Ashe's eyes trailed down to her feet and she closes her eyes. This had been some annoying day, and now this? She was for sure about one thing though. Megumi had been taken, and the others she still had no idea about. 
She see's Kenshin trying to 'stop' his fathers way of thinking, but to no avail. It wouldn't be wise at this point for her to try. Her eyes met Tora's. Her face was passive and emotionless, yet her eyes seemed to say 'I'm sorry'. A second later her eyes went off of Tora's and towards the two people behind her. She wondered how many bad things would happen before the new Konoha was built.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

Tora’s mouth opened slightly as if to protest to make him understand that only one of the Dante’s needed to be taken care of but then she closed it slowly her eyes closing after that.  Turning her head for a moment as she thought things through she sighed and nodded slightly.  “Of course you are right Uchiha-sama.”  Tora said quietly looking back at him.  Gently held her injured arm as she spoke again.  “It will be how you say it should be.  I will follow your orders.”  Tora says with a nod as she thinks.  _“Though I will protect the true Dante as much as I can…”_


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

"Father, hold on..your not as strong as you can be..I can do this" Kenshin said in response. "Dont worry..I'm fine, besides your not as strong as you could be..you just came back from a mission" Tadakatsu responded. The Uchiha Leader then looked towards Tora "Now..where is Dante.." The Uchiha Leader asked. If anything, the Uchiha Leader was just in casual clothes which made things a bit akward in a sense..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ashe listens to then and feels her side some, relaxing a bit. She wondered if her uncle was actually going to go "Confront" Dante in the way she was thinking of. Knowing him he would since this 'extra' Dante is a problem to the creation of new Konoha. She hadn't seen the where Dante went a bit crazy, but she heard rumors about it.  Kiya and the others were still not back. Her eyes trail to Kenshin as he asks to take his place, despite just getting back.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2008)

Shikka nods, "Me and Kage Tatsu will be able to do whatever you need.  We especially like murder missions..." he says with a smirk.

"You can't murder anyone here." Inka says to him coldly.

"I...er...You...uh...Yeah...you can't...hm...Here..." Tsuya says, obviously flustered, and blushing.

"What's up with her...?  I don't think she's retarded...Is she?" Shikka says oblivious to the flusteredness.

Inka sighs, "No, she's just shy, now come on..." she says shaking her head, _'She WILL repay me for this...'_
Then they begin to walk back, to find the spot that Tora could find them at.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

Tora remained quiet as the two spoke, staying out of it for the time being.  Then he turned his attention back to her.  “I will show you were he is.  Though I have a few shinobi gathering to meet me.  To help as the situation needs.”  Tora said bowing slightly.  “I will meet you at the center of the village when you are ready Uchiha-sama.” Tora says as she straightens.  She turns sharply and heads for the door to meet the others.
____________________________________

Standing quietly Tereya listens to the three talk.  “I d-don’t know wh-what T-tora has in m-mind…” she says as they talk about murdering missions.  “B-but I d-don’t th-think that is it…” she stutters out then turns to follow them.  _“I wonder where Oonee-chan is.  Why didn’t Tora go to her to be healed?  Why was she so battered after being with Dante?  And, why does he need to be rescued?”_  Tereya mused in her mind as she followed them slowly.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

Tadakatsu nodded before turning and heading towards his room..he intended on getting dressed. This could be considered a little warm up but the Hyuuga Kid was quite powerful from what he heard and would prove to be an interesting matchup but backup would be there so at least it wouldnt mean too much of a problem. kenshin shook his head..this could have been very smart..or dumb.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2008)

Dante looked at his mirror image and sighed

"Dude, I know you're the bad guy and all, but at least shave and shower." Dante felt his own stubble and smelt himself, "I'm surprised Tora even let me hug her."

The Clone watched  Dante with his activated byakugan, playing with Megumi's hair as her hand wavered over the paper. She had begun to write but every part of her was fighting. Dante's presence was helping her win the battle. The Clone realised this and decided to take matters into his own hands. 

"Kurohara, deal with this bitch. I'm going to kick my ass." He grinned drawing Rebellion

Dante knew this was a strange fight. He had no chakra, was injured and was in constant agony thanks to Kurohara's needles. The best he could do was hope for reinforcemenets to save Megumi. The only saving grace was that his clone couldn't kill him.

"There's a strange sentence if ever I heard one." Dante smiled and also drew out Rebellion.

"You're going down!" they said in unison to each other and charged forward. 

What followed was a straight up mirror match. Kicks were blocked with kicks, punches with punches and sword strikes with sword strikes. The strategy was the same down to the same unpredictable movement. Kurohara raised an eyebrow 

"Not often you get to see this Megumi."

After a while it was impossible to tell who was who. Kurohara knew due to his eagle eyes and noting where he had thrown the needles. The fight was now coming to an end. Dante's injuries had caught up to him and was getting more and more hurt as the fight wore on

'Hurry up you idiots. I can't play with myself forever Tora...' he thought.

________________________________________________

Rukia grabbed Seijun's hand and pulled herself up. "I didn't fucking need it, just did it so you diodn't look like a complete moron with your hand sticking out!" she growled and smiled at the same time. It was a strange expression.

She laughed at Kiya's barrage and then scratched her head as they went towards the cut up body of her brother. She followed them and knelt beside the old man's figure.

"Well, he didn't care much for that body. Did you now Oniisan?" Rukia said to the sword whillst everyone assumed she was talking to the corpse. She was still smiling, "I know I shouldn't be sad cos you're always going to be there, but I'm going to miss your awkward hugs and your voice." Again talking to the sword.

She suddenly stretched and slapped Kiya on the back. 

"Come on, Onii-san won't be needing that body of his anymore so let's stick it in the ground."

Rukia had clearly not realised that no-one had heard Vergil speak from the sword and that only those that touched it could hear him. She assumed everyone had heard him and was very blase about the whole thing


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

Glancing to see if the girls had come back yet Tora made a straight run to the medical tent to get patched up quickly.  “I think you stay for a while.  That is a pretty bad break.  Plus with the pregnancy…”  A medic nin says to her.

“I really don’t have time.”  Tora said holding her hand up to stop any protests.  “I also don’t have time to argue with you.  Now do what you can for the moment and I will be back to spend the next couple days if you want.  Now hurry up!”  she said practically yelling the last part at the man.

“Yes ma’am.”  He said with a nod as he went around his business.  Quickly healing her the best he good and bandaging the arm and shoulder tightly.  “It’s the best I could do at the moment…” he mumbled feeling guilty about letting her leave.

“Fine.  Thank you.” Tora said hoping off the table and rushing out of the room and hospital.  She quickly made it to the meeting spot.  “Hurry up people or I am leaving with out you!” Tora snapped to the air then smiled as she sees the group of girls returning.

“T-tora…” Tereya stuttered then sighed.  “At l-least she g-got herself l-looked at…” she mumbled as she walked up to her friend.

“It’s about time.  Now we just have to wait for Uchiha-sama and anyone else he decides to bring with him.  Then we will be leaving…quickly…” Tora says slightly bouncing from one foot to the other impatiently.
____________________________________________

Kiya froze looking almost dumbfounded at Rukia as she slapped her on the back.  “You…you…can’t mean…” she shakes her head slightly as her look becomes horrified at what she had just said.  “I…can’t believe…you would…” is all Kiya can choke out as the tears began falling quicker again.  

Ichijin reaches out gently setting his hand on Kiya’s shoulder, trying to give comfort though he has never really attempted it before.  He hopes that he was doing it right.  “Kiya-san…” he begins but his hand is thrown off causing him to sigh.

“Why are you such a bitch?!”  Kiya practically yelled at Rukia.  “Even at a time like this.  You can’t do anything but be like that!” she said the tears falling again as she buried her face in her hands.

Ichijin began moving the last few pieces quickly hoping he could get them moving before something else happened.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2008)

"What the fuck Kiya!? It's just a fucking body and a pretty fucked up one too. I didn't think you were that type of girl!! Shit I know you're not." She shouted confused and angry She looked at the sword and was nodding

"Oh! Shit, I think you're right Onii-san." she sat next to Kiya and everything about Rukia changed. From her posture, body language, facial expressions and language

"Kiya, forgive my sister, she can be slightly...impulsive at times." it was a familiar tone, "This is not a situation I can explain but it appears as though I have been saved from an eternity of torture in the Shinigami's stomach and whilst my options are somewhat limited, I can spend time with you, Kiya." Rukia said, again in a familiar way

___________________________________

Dante was now exhausted and had begun making errors in his fight leading to needless injuries. Half of his chakra points were closed and the situation was almost completely hopeless.

"I've been nothing but getting beat up by jackasses like you all my life." he said getting up wearily from his knocked down position, using his sword to prop himself up, "I...getting pretty much sick of it."

His clone kept an eye on Megumi who had almost finished writing the document. The clone ran up to Dante and kicked him hard on the chin sending him flying and unable to move.

"That took longer than expected." he said wiping the sweat from his brow. Kurohara had been whispering in her ear reiterating what her dad had done to her, during the Dantes fight. He had once again been impressed by the resistance.

"I think the Konoha will is different from others." He said, "It is most intriguing." Megumi had finished writing and put the pen down. The clone smiled and reached down to pick it up. As he grabbed the paper and pulled at it, there was a resistance. Megumi's hand was holding the paper, and though her eyes were blank and her tears still fallling her sheer determination to save her clan was shown by this tremendous feat

"Really, most impressive. She should be a whimpering ball of nothing." Kurohara observed. The clone pulled but the grip was tight, he feared he would tear at the parchment and then let go of it.

"Listen I don't have time for this. Either you let go or you lose that hand of yours." he snarled. Megumi's hand stood firm, "Fine, whatever. Kurohara." he said pointing to the hacksaw

"Dear, dear this will get messy. Make sure blood doesn't go on the parchment." the clone took off his coat and covered the paper. He put the saw to Megumi's wrist and starte to tear at her flesh.

Megumi didn't scream or cry she looked at the clone with her dead eyes as he hacked away at her wrist. Kurohara sat and observed silently


----------



## Caedus (Dec 14, 2008)

Tadakatsu appeared out of his room, looking more suitable for the mission with his Jounin flak jacket and pants. He looked great yet Kenshin wasnt sure..he just stood there in watch. Kenshin just changed previously, finding himself in the casual yet signature Uchiha Black Shirt with the Uchiha symbol on the back. 
"I'm going now..if any of you are coming along..you know what to do" Tadakatsu stated as he began to walk out the door..Kenshin looked at his mother, silently confused. "Your father misssed the battle to re-take the village and he couldnt be there to help defend his family and clansmen..because of that, he feels very obliged to help the village in every way he can..this is one of the ways" Mikoto said in response. Kenshin thought to himself.."He's trying to make up for everything.." Kenshin almost smiled but didnt do so. "I'll be back.." Kenshin said as he proceeded to follow his father, unsure if Ashe would go.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 14, 2008)

"Pfft... I should of know you'd use that technique. You really think Ryu, my little brother would end this conflict by defeating me? I want him to, always have ever since I found this place, defeating me would prove finally that Ryu is strong enough to act as a host for the greater fiend."
"I dont believe he would let them come upon himself or anyone else you 'see fit' to be a host, Marxon and even if it doesn't end the conflict at least the world will be rid of one more scum."Rain said closing his eyes. "Now it's time for you to die, Marxon. Arch-Summoning Jutsu." The surrounding clouds gathered around and over the mountain eventully causing it to rain heavly.
"Fool."Marxon muttered


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ashe looks to her aunt some and winks "Think I will miss this opportunity?". Ashe ran out to catch up to them. Healing could come later. She stopped a few paces behinds Tadakatsu and Kenshin. Ashe wondered if Megumi, or any of the others that were involved in this okay. Her pace was passive as she stared ahead. Hyuga Dante might have to be "Confronted". Her fan was on her back. 'Help will be there soon Megumi...Dante' she thought in her head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 14, 2008)

"Who's that bi-" *Shikka* starts, then he gets a hand slammed to his mouth, "That's who we're supposed to help dammit!" *Inka* growls into his ear, sliding her hand away.

"She seems a bit bitchy..."Shikka whispers to Inka.

"Trust me, you mess with a pregnant woman like her and you'll be dead in seconds." Inka replies, just as quietly.

"Seems a bit off for her to be...but hey what do I know?  I'm from Suna!" Shikka says sarcastically.

"Yeah, a bit out of the loop they are..." Inka says with a sigh.

Tsuya decides just to be quiet because she knows she wouldn't make any sense.

"How would _you_ know?" Shikka says rudely.

"Well, that's easy, you just told me."Inka says, dumbfounding Shikka enough so he'll be silent.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

“They better hurry up…”  Tora grumbled as she paced back and forth slightly.

“Th-they will b-be here…” Tereya stuttered as she watched her friend.  “B-but why th-the Uchiha?”  she asked nervously.

“The Hokage isn’t here.  I figured that he was the next best thing.  Damn it!  Where are they?”  Tora said grumbling.  “I am half tempted to leave with out them.  But, damn it, they wouldn’t know where to go…”

“I am s-sure th-they are on th-their way a-already…”  Tereya said with a sigh.  Once again becoming easily intimidated.  She listened slightly as Inka and Shikka spoke and shook her head then turned toward the Uchiha area.  
___________________________________________

“Why do you have to say shit like that?”  Kiya said angrily then shook her head as Rukia sat next to her.  “Just leave me alone…go away…not like I…could…feel…any…” Kiya just stared at Rukia shaking her head slightly.  “No…” she said listening to her as she spoke in a different tone.  “Have you lost it too?”  she said almost disgustedly.  “Is this some kind of joke?  Your even worse then I thought you were!  How could you even do something like that!”  Kiya yelled at her.  She didn’t understand or believe at this point that Vergil’s soul could be in a sword.  Kiya thought that her friend was either playing the worse possible joke or she had gone as crazy as Dante.  "How could you be so cruel..." she mumbled as the tears began to fall once more.

Ichijin’s eyes widened as he watched the two girls unbelieving that either of the kunoichi would be like that toward each other.  _“I guess I will never understand females.  Or how to relate to one…”_ he thought to himself as he continued moving pieces of Vergil.  _“Sometimes I am ashamed to be a Hyuuga…” _he continued to keep his musings in his mind as he wished to be anywhere but where he was right at that moment.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 14, 2008)

THe Uchiha made their apperance, coming in swiftly as they realized they were somewhat late. "Sorry were late" Tadakatsu stated as they got in closer..they just wanted to be prepared. If anything..Kenshin wasnt prepared at all, he had several kunai and shuriken on him but the fact he kept thinking about fighting was starting bother at him considering they want to avoid a confrontation and see a more preaceful endign to the drama.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

Tora nodded to the Uchiha as he arrived.  “It is fine Uchiha-sama.”  Tora said respectfully.  “The location seemed to be a cave or rather like an abandoned mine.  We should move swiftly.  I don’t know what is going on but…” she let the end hang for a moment as she sighed.  “Let’s get moving.” she said quietly as she turned and began to run.  She kept herself at half speed so that the others could keep up with her but she began to get extremely anxious.  

Tereya nodded at Tora.  “H-hai…” she said quietly as she followed close behind her.  She kept looking back at the small group that was with them.  _“I hope we have enough people.  She didn’t say what the situation was exactly…”_ Tereya thought to herself as they continued to move toward their destination.  _“Why do I have to be involved?  I am not a very good fighter.  Didn’t I prove that with Oonee-chan’s death?”_ she mused as she continued to run.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 14, 2008)

The Uchiha simply followed accordingly..they were sure all the people could work things out and if worse came to worse, they would do what is required. These situations were dangerous to many people. With the village still weak and rebuilding..any problem would likely have a big effect..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

Tora moved quickly through the trees remembering the direction she had come not to long before.  “It’s not to far now…” she says quietly not sure if anyone heard her.

“H-hai…” Tereya mumbled being next to her, keeping pace with her friend.

They moved at a steady pace for the most part remaining silent as rushed forward as Tora prayed they weren’t to late.  That they hadn’t taken to long.  After several minutes Tora skidded to a halt at the entrance to the mine.  “In here...” Tora says quietly as she walks quickly into the darkness before them.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ashe had stopped a few behind Tadakatsu and looked inside the cave. "Its a bit dark.." she said to herself mostly. THe mine didn't bother her so she started to walk towards it. One hand was resting on the top of her fan cautiously. Her hand slowly fell as she grabbed a kunai out of her back pouch.  In both hands lay a kunai as she stopped and once more looked into the cave. It was time.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 14, 2008)

Tadakatsu looked into the cave and narrowed his eyes. Kenshin wasnt sure if he should anything but didnt as he just stared into the cave. They could be going in, some may not back. Dante was dangerous from what he heard..a highly skilled shinobi for his age but they had numbers...but still..they wanted to avoid confrontation..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

Tora stopped where the light really started to fade and looked back.  “It’s Dante…” she said quietly.  “The real him wouldn’t harm any of you.  Though the other…” she just let the statement hang as Tereya stepped behind her.  Tora looked at the others then stepped into the darkness hoping more than just Tereya would follow her.  “I won’t let Megumi-sama or Dante die at his hands…” she says to her friend.

“O-of c-course n-not…” Tereya said her stutter getting worse with her nervousness.  

The baby kicked hard as Tora nodded.  “Let’s go…” she said as she continues down the path of the cave remembering quickly which tunnels to take.  Soon voices could be heard.  “We are almost there…” she says pulling out a kunai while Tereya unsheathed her sword.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2008)

After some time of sawing Megumi's hand came clean off. He pried the fingers off the paper and threw the hand back at the young Hyuuga leader, snorting at her in disgust. 

"Right, I'm off to deliver this." He looked at Dante's beaten and battered state. "Hmph. It'll be trouble if that nosy bitch of yours catches on. Not that it matters." He performed a henge no jutsu to mimick Dante's injuries.

Then his Byakugan saw intruders.

"That bitch called for help. Doesn't seem like anything we can't handle." he turned to Kurohara. 

"If you say so." he said looking at Megumi's hand lying on the floor, "How are your chakra levels?"

"Fine. I didn't use any against him," he said pointing at Dante the footsteps were growing closer. The clone smiled,

"Let's play a game of who's the real Dante. Quick."

The clone sat in the chair and Kurohara knew exactly what he had planned. He performed five handseals and created a muscle stimulant. For a short time, it would make the unconscious Dante stand. He was positioned over the clone to make it look like he was torturing the other. He stuck a kunai to his hand and pointed the arm at the clone, tying the clone loosely to the chair. The scene was set. Kurohara prepared his acupuncture needles whilst the clone already had his blood on his hand.

The distraction would give them the opportunity they needed to attack, as the intruders drew ever closer


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 14, 2008)

After a couple hours of traveling, Jasik finally made it to the camp. He walked through the entrance, and wondered around a while. He went to the food court for a bite tp eat. He was starving, he guessed he hadn't eaten all that time he was asleep. He ate at least five helpings of food, and went outside of the court for a smoke.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 15, 2008)

"You three best leave, this is beyond your skills and rank by miles and he will just use you three to his advantage."Rain said looking at Marxon with marta active, hopefully Ryu's technique would prove useful as an offense as well as a defense.
"Why would we leave you here Rain? To die?"
"I wont die..."Rain muttered and continued to look at Marxon not wanting to give him any chance to catch him off-guard.

"Looks like the fireworks already started, I hope Rain is ok."Muttered Ryu skidding to a halt at the entrance, he could sence faints ammount of chakra all over the area, he would normally wounder what it was, but he already knew. The fallen ninja chakra still remained from the battle years ago. Ryu looked at the large stone door and said, "Seems like a perfect place for a trap, all this tiny bits of chakra floating around is preventing me from using my senses to detect any chakra."
After using a death reanimation jutsu to bring back a shinobi's bones animating them, mainly for information. Ryu made a hand sign and hit the ground summoning Crystal and said, "Alittle help with this door, I dont what to be detected right away."
Crystal looked at him tilting her head and said, "Thats not like you Ryu... You ussally take the most obverious action."
"Just do it. Please."Ryu said and she sighed and hit the door with her paw and it froze over and later collapsed into water and Crystal said, "Watch out for his summons, and be careful."
"Dont worry, I'll beat him without breaking a sweat."Ryu said and walked in as Crystal disappered.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 15, 2008)

Raito hid nearby in a bush, using the sharingan to copy any jutsu she sees,"Death Reanimation, why would he need something like that?" She said to herself,"I could just go in there and interrogate him, it seems like he can't sense me, but I doubt I should underestimate him...hmmm...Well, whatever his reasons are, I can't just let him trespass." She decided to hide from the bush, switching from her Sharingan to her blindness. She walked towards Ryu,"Hey, you! What do you think you're doing here?" She said warningly,"This isn't a good spot to be waking up, and I'm not nice enough to just let you do it." She pulls out her katana and points it at Ryu.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 15, 2008)

Ryu looked over his shoulder at the shinobi and noticed the sharigan but wasn't excatly bothered, he looked at the katana and said, "You really dont want to fight someone like me in close combat, sharigan or not." He stoud still looking at her keeping still, he was rafer ammused that a ninja would be stupid enough to show themselves if they had the intent to attack another ninja. He turned his head back to the darkness of the tunnel before him and added closing his eyes with a slight hint of a grin, "In fact, you cant be a strong ninja at all, if you had the inntention of attacking me why reveal yourself and not attack me when I have my back turned?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 15, 2008)

Seijun uneasily looked back and forth between Rukia and Kiya. Reserved by nature, Seijun tended to avoid group conflict unless someone clashed with his own ideals. _I'll have to put this off for now,_ Seijun thought. He spoke aloud, but his voice was soft and almost requesting in nature. "Kiya-dono, Rukia-dono. If I may intrude, might it not be better for this to wait? Rukia-dono, you still need proper care for your wounds. I have experience in cuts and punctures, but I am no substitute for true medical help." Seijun then turned his shining green eyes on Kiya, his tone not changing from the soft, placating decibel level. "Kiya-dono, I know you don't know me and you have very little reason to trust me. The man you called Vergil was my master, if only for a brief period of time. In your present state, especially given your experiences, you are not in the proper frame of mind for anything right now."

Seijun folded his arms again, letting the red scarf around his neck flutter in the air. "I think it would be best for now if we focused on gathering the remains. After everyone has had time to rest and adjust, we can talk about funeral arrangments." Seijun looked at Rukia again. "Is this agreeable?"


----------



## Caedus (Dec 15, 2008)

Kenshin and Tadakatsu proceeded to follow. Tadakatsu seemed so calm at the moment..he truely wondered how Tadakatsu was able to recover and begin working out and training like he was. Still..he wasnt in perfect condition but currently was roughly a little over then 70%. Kenshin himself was still sore but had recovered most of his charka. They had numbers and strong ninja with them but the enemy had the advantage at the moment..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 15, 2008)

“Tereya…when we see them…” Tora says in a whisper to her friend.  “Just get Megumi-sama.  Don’t worry about anything else you see or hear.  Okay?”  Tora says quietly as she slows some.

“H-hai…b-but….”  Tereya begins to stutter.

“Just do as I say!  Don’t worry about anything else in the room.  Hopefully with the group of us we will have pretty much have Dante distracted.”  Tora says to Tereya.

“O-okay…” Tereya mutters quietly.

Tora then looks at everyone else almost sadly.  “Remember, there are two Dante’s.  One is big trouble…” she says looking at the Uchiha then sighs.  “And one is not…” she mumbles very quietly.  “I am sure we have been detected.  It has gone to quiet…” she says getting ready to step out as the baby kicks once more.
________________________________________

“It is as far as I am concerned…”  Ichijin mumbled wanting to get as far from the two kunoichi and the strange situation as soon as possible.  “So much has happened…”  He mused  “I don’t quite understand most of it either…” he thought to himself as he continued to pick up the piece of Vergil from the pile on the ground and move them to the new heap he was making on the blanket, he stared down at his hands for a moment, covered in blood as they were and shook his head with a sigh as he continued to work.

“Injured?  By wh…never mind…Dante of course…Well if you weren’t being such a bitch and playing cruel jokes I would heal you…“  she said glaring at Rukia her tears forgotten for the moment.  Then Kiya turned her sorrowful eyes to Seijun.  “Y-your Master?” she questioned quietly as she looked down at the remains.  “So much I didn’t know about you…” she mumbled looking back up at him.  “I think y-you may b-be right…” Kiya says to him the tears beginning to flow once more.  “I n-never realized I c-could feel so much pain…” she mumbled through her tears as she thought about what he meant to her.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 15, 2008)

"Regardless, we must be swift and deal with anybody who remains hostile to us.." Tadakatsu stated. "Its only better that way..." The Uchiha Leader added on. Kenshin nodded, he had no choice but to agree anyway. Traps easily could be set so it was best to be very cautions and be mindful of surroundings..but if the others were so occupied on trying to deal with dangerous foes through peace, things easily could turn around then.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2008)

Rukia again spoke in that tone, this time to Seijun,

"As gracious as ever Seijun, I thank you for showing such concern for my sister. Perhaps you shall meet my expectations and prove to become a better swordsman than I was."

Rukia/Vergil then looked at the emotional wreck of the woman he loves and felt sadness for himself. He could not bear to see this.

"Hmph. It seems there is nothing I can do to convince you it is I. Or perhaps there is." Rukia's hand went to his/her chin in the same way her brothers did. She walked closer to Kiya and picked her up, holding her closely to her. Her protests were completely dismissed as Rukia kissed Kiya fully on the lips, in exactly the same way as Vergil had done in the afterlife. His/her hands caressed her hair slowly and deepened the kiss as he/she pulled her ever closer. It was a long and fulfilling kiss, to the casual observer a sight never to be forgotten as two of the most stunning girls in the camp shared such an intimate touch. However to anyone who knew either Rukia or Vergil, they would soon surmise that there was something very different here.

Rukia/Vergil slowly ended it warm and loving display of tenderness, the hand still resting on her hair. "It's me, Kiya." he paused

"It seems Rukia is not pleased with what I just did. I'm not entirely sure why though."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2008)

As Rukia grabbed her she struggled against the slightly stronger kunoichi who seemed to have recently developed a grip of iron.  Though when their lips touched Kiya went limp with shock her eyes fluttering closed.  It was then that she had the same feelings that she only had once before in her life.  The beating of her heart picked up and her skin felt flushed.  With her eyes closed everything felt familiar she knew it was him the touch, the feel, the emotions.  She wrapped her arms around him and melted completely into the kiss, returning it with everything in her heart.  

As, he ended the kiss Kiya remained close to him keeping her arms wrapped around Vergil.  “It can’t be…it shouldn’t be…” she whispered to him her eyes shut as if to lock in the tears.  “But…after that…how can I deny it?” she queried more to herself then anything as she let out a gentle sigh.

It was at his last statement that Kiya became truly aware of what had happened.  Her eyes snapped opened as she stepped back.  “Rukia…” she mumbled as she looked straight into the beautiful face of her friend.  Not the man that she loved.  “I don’t understand…” she said her mind racing to understand though with everything that happened it was moving rather slow.  “Of course she wouldn’t!  I don’t think I am exactly her type…” Kiya mumbled giving a halfhearted chuckle as she tried hard to comprehend things.


Ichijin watched the scene unraveling before him absolutely stunned he fell from his knees to his butt as he watched the intimate scene between the two kunoichi before him.  _“This just keeps getting…better…more confusing…Damn it!”_ he yelled in his head unable to find a voice.  Finally as they broke apart his eyes darted back to finish the job before him.  “I have got to get out of here…” he mumbled though continued to glance back at the pair.  “Damn it!  Why so many pieces…” he grumbled quietly not wanting to interrupt them.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2008)

Rukia shook her head and regained her consciousness, looking at Kiya, then looking at her arm that was firmly planted on her waist. She looked into her eyes, the feelings that Vergil were feeling, still running rampant in her boy. She was panting heavily and was extremely flustered

"I....I....holy shit...Wow! He really loves you Kiya." she said unable to tear herself away from the kunoichi. If anything she wanted another kiss. She leaned forward an inch looking lustfully at her lips but then pulled away suddenly, turning bright red.

"Damn it to puss spewing blood gut and hell!" she shouted at the sword. "Baka-niisan. That's your new name from now on! Baka-niisan!" she thrust the sword into Kiya's hands.

"Take this! Please! You're a fucking great friend but I don't want to do that again! Well part of me does cos it was...." she puts her hand to her mouth as if to physically stop the rest of the sentence from coming out, "just keep the fucking sword!" 

She suddenly felt tired and didn't know why. She looked down at her leg, which was now almost completely red with her blood. Her injuries hurt like mad and realised that she had lost a lot of blood. Rukia staggered and fell down.

______________________________________

The clone screamed in fake pain, as they waited for the intruders to arrive, several kunai already hidden in the area. The footsteps drew nearer and the clone gathered chakra into his legs, ready to strike


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2008)

Kiya blushed deeply at the thought of what they had done though part of herself very empty at what she thought she would never experience with the man she loved.  She smiled slightly at what Rukia had said at first.  “Well, you really know how to ruin a moment…” Kiya mumbled at the rest of her statement.

As the sword was thrust out at her she grabbed it momentarily but her grip was weak looking down at his beloved Yamato.  “He wanted Megumi-sama to have it.” she said quietly still feeling his loss heavily knowing that she wouldn’t get to know more once it exchanged hands to it’s new rightful owner.  Kiya then gasped as she saw Rukia fall.  “Rukia!  You dumb bitch!  Why didn’t you tell me it was that bad!”  Kiya yelled dropping the sword and rushing forward.  She quickly placed her hands on her friend and began to use what little chakra she had regained to heal her wounds.
_______________________________________________

“Dante…Dante!” Tora snapped as she heard the yell.  She began to rush forward to help him.  Blinded by thought of him being in pain.

“T-tora!”  Tereya said trying to grab her friend.  

“I have to help him!” Tora then rushed out of the tunnel to the scene in front of her.  “You bastard!” she yelled as she saw one Dante standing over the other.  

As she moved to rush forward Tereya grabbed her injured arm causing her to grit her teeth against the pain and bringing her mind back from the brink of panic.  The pair stood there watching the scene.  One nervously the other seething with anger.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 16, 2008)

"Wait! control your emotions, dont let them take control.." Tadakakatsu stated, the great Uchiha Leader slowly walking forward, realizing that traps easily could have been set. His legendary Sharingan stared dead forward, ready to help to battle as needed. Tadakatsu narrowed his eyes, things didnt feel right and was sure not to charge foward..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2008)

"H...Help....me" the clone whispered weakly, however his mind was alert. The Uchiha leader was with them. A fire started to burn inside the clone. A fight with the Uchiha leader and the opportunity to get him to bend to his will. If he could control the Hyuuga and the Uchiha armies, there would be no force on earth that could stop him from destroying everything.

He knew that his eyes had betrayed him, that level of desire could seldom be disguised.

Kurohara too was intrigued at the level of specimen that had walked into their domain. A test subject of true worth. He nodded as the clone began to stir.

Kurohara inhaled, having already activated the jutsu earlier and expelled a massive amount of poison gas into the enclosed area. The clone activated the hiraishin and moved out of the range of the gas, ending up behind them preventing escape from the tunnel, his sword drawn and byakugan activated.

"first the nuisances!" he yelled aiming a barrage of explosive kunai at Tora and Tereya


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ashe smirks some. "This will be interesting....". Ashe drew her fan and let the bottom hit the ground. 'Tora can dodge...' she said to herself and  looked toward the doctor. She recognized him possibly from the "Bingo book". Her eyes once again lock on the two Dante's 'Tch this is annoying..beat the snot out of both of them and see who poofs' she thought some, but then decided against it. "Uncle?" she said while looking at the scene before him "Whats the plan??" she said in a serious tone then looks at him.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2008)

“Damn it!”  Tora yelled as she pushed Tereya to the side.  Barely dodging one barrage before they both gained their feet and began to move once more.  “Wrap your cape around your face…” she said wrapping her sweatshirt around hers.

“Wh-what n-now?”  Tereya stammered to Tora as she moves her cape around her lower face.

“What I told you to do in the first place.  See if you can get Dante moving too…”  Tora said as they ran dodging another kunai.  “You bastard your going to bring down the tunnel on yourself too!” she yelled at him as they move.

“H-hai…” Tereya said moving closer to the other three as Tora went a different direction to draw his attack though they both began to feel a bit light headed.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2008)

"A four on two? That's hardly fair now is it?! Guess we'll have to even things up a bit huh?" Dante nodded at Kurohara who picked up a completely defenseless Megumi and simply scratched her wrist with an acupuncture needle.

"That's a particularly virulant poison. Not something that can be cured here, you would need a proper toxicologist to figure this one out. Unfortunately the closest one is in Konoha. We have no use for the silly girl now that we have the written order, handing all power to Dante here." Kurohara smiled throwing Megumi into the poison gas, compounding the problem.


"You're not going to let the Head of the Hyuuga family just die now are you?" the clone smiled at the Uchiha leader, ignoring the other three. Just then the kunai that were embedded in the walls exploded, causing the entire thing to shake. Of course the clone had his contingency plan and it was child's play to hiraishin Kurohara and Dante out of harms way whilst the mine collapsed, but he had to make sure they could not escape and for that he would wait until the last possible second.

The clone had set up an incredible death trap. Poison, a collapsing mine, a Head in critical condition and two Special Jounin level foes on either side. Both waited to see what the great Uchiha leader would do.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 17, 2008)

"Anyway, I dont have time to be speaking to someone about tresspassing or anything stupid like that, I will go where I please."Ryu said and left not looking back and asked the animated bones, "So whats the fiend like if it will be released."

Marxon jumpped down and looked at Rain, the rain from the clouds above bombarded the small closed in area making the ground muddy and hard to move fast on, without using chakra of course to keep balance.
"You believe having the battlefield covered in your natural element will grant you victory?"Marxon asked holding his katana in his right hand, a dark red flow of lighting surrounding the blade.
"No, but it prevents you using any lightning jutsu's, unless you want to kill yourself of course."Ryu said confidently.
"Any Taijutsu user will lose to me no matter if they have the advantage of battlefield or not."Marxon said and held his katana in two hands across infront of him, the rain turning to steam upon contact with it. The lightning made the blade extermly hot and would likly kill upon contact if it was to hit a vital point.
Rain put his left hand behide his back and took out a small card. "I never taught you everything Marxon, you always did seem to lust for power."
Marxon grunted and said, "You dont even have a blood-line traint, you wouldn't understand." He went into his half dragon form and added, "You dont even know his past, if you where to understand you would be in my place."
"I highly dout that."
"Oh? He's the last member of my clans most elite members, orginally their was five members their duty was quite simple. Protect my familys greatest weapon a broad sword known as the nine dragons and the family's jutsu scroll. For years the sword remained hidden and the scroll protected.

Things never last though do they? Are family was attacked after Ryu defeated a shinobi from the Horizen group, true Horizen are clearly a much lesser threat then your Akatsuki freinds. After defeating four of the members Ryu took the scroll and the formula for the sword however, Horizen's leader now wields the nine dragons and for it Ryu was almost exiled from are family. If he never got involved with Horizen they wouldn't be dead and the blade likly still safe in the hidden leaf village."

Rain looked at Marxon and said, "Clearly, you would be exiled for even being associated with Horizen, I'm sure he's over that."
Marxon grunted and threw a windmill shuriken at Rain.
Rain put his right hand up and a wall of water blocked it and it slowed down as it passed through the water and Rain said, "I wont leave Ryu to become a weapon that should of been never attempted after the nine-tailed beasts where almost all captured by Akatsuki. Additionally, if Sliver lives i'll kill him again and bring an end to Horizen."
"No matter how you see it, Rain he's a weapon of the Hayabusa clan, it's only reason he wasn't exiled."
"I dont care, you carry half of it's chakra so if I killed you..."
"Which you wont."Marxon replied and ran towards Rain.

Rain grabbed the shuriken and placed the card on it and threw it at Marxon, it hit him and penerated his scales, the card glowed white and drained a massive ammount of Marxon's chakra and transfered it into Rain once it returned to him.
Marxon slashed the cursed blade at Rain...


----------



## Caedus (Dec 17, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth..they were too foolish charging themselves in. Tadakatsu narrowed his Sharinagn Eyes before accelerating forward with such high jounin, speed..quickly racing towards the two foes as he unleashed a mild fireball with such swift handsigns, it would been almost impossible to see.. the fireball exploding into the ground quickly sending dust and smoke into the air to cover the scene. With the smoke now covering the cave like area, The Uchiha rapidly preformed the shadow clone jutsu, using the smoke to hide him. With his Sharingan to see charka through the smoke..he knew exactly where everybody is. The clones then reacted, going into the poison cloud, allowing the real Uchiha Leader to avoid getting injured. The clones grabbed the gir before tossing the Hyuuga Leader towards Tora and the others, hoping they would catch her. Tadaktasu then leaped back, rapidly forming handsigns, ready to unleash another jutsu if needed as the Uchiha leader unleashed a simple command.."MOVE!"

It was rather simple that they had to get out before the mine fell on them..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2008)

“Where the hell is she?“  Tora snapped as they looked for the Hyuuga leader in the smoke and gas covered area.  It was then Tora and Tereya stumble back slightly as Megumi is tossed into them.  “Damn it…” Tora mumbles catching the girl with her friends help.  “Could have said something first.”  Tora grumbled.

“Y-yes…” Tereya stuttered helping her friend balance.

“Alright…”  Tora said looking at her.  “Where is Dante?”

“F-fighting the U-uchiha-sama…” Tereya mumbled as she attempted to lift Megumi.

“He won’t let him die…if he dies…they both do…”  Tora mumbled to herself.

“Wh-what?”  Tereya asks in confusion as she struggles.

“Nothing.  Take an arm and we will both get her out of here.”  Tora says looking at Tereya.

“H-hai!” Tereya says as they each grab an arm and do what Tadakatsu said and move.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2008)

Shikka, Tsuya and Inka decided to stay behind to block off an exit, "Seriously guys, why do we have stay back? They need our help! I know they do..." Inka whines with a sigh.

"Really Inka why are you such a thrill seeker? I mean, you would be dead if no one watched your ass." Tsuya says looking down, avoiding eye contact with the new man.

Shikka shakes his head, "You two sound like Mizumaru and Urusai..." he says, "Constantly bickering at each other, like no one's around..." he continues looking at the girls. The two girls grow quiet after that, to show him that he's wrong.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 18, 2008)

Rain jumping back to douge the blade made a water hand seal and said, "You still havn't learned to use the enviroment to your advantages."
"Thats what you believe."Marxon replied and held his katana in a defensive stance, across his chest the lightning still flowing.
"Cyclone Jutsu."
"Finally."He grinned and threw his katana into the earth and jumped onto it's hilt and made a hand sign and hit the katana's metal and sent lightning down into the wet earth. It hit Rain and forced him to the ground _Damn... I cant move..._
"This world's time is over, it's time for a new era."He replied
Marxon picked up his windmill shuriken and slowly walked over to Rain however, just as he was about to kill Rain he stopped hearing clapping.

"Good... Nice to see you again old freinds."Sliver said stoud at the side of the battlefield. Marxon looked at him and said, "Oh, so you arrived?"
Disappered and reappered behide Marxon putting the nine dragons aginste the back of his neck and said, "Your activitys have brought Horizen to the attention to multiple villages and now we are known by alot of shinobi seeking to destroy my organization. I would kill you however, i'm sure he will." he motioned his head to Ryu.
Marxon looked at Ryu and said, "Hello, brother." grinning.
Sliver made a hand sign and walked away and said, "Dont live Marxon, or Horizen will see that your life is long and painful."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2008)

The Uchiha leader managed to somewhat rescue Megumi and both Dante and Kurohara knew that even with one leaving, they were vastly outnumbered. 

"Shit! Dante, get us out of he.." before he could finish his sentence he was at the entrance of the mine with the clone. There had always been an active kunai with the hiraishin tag, just incase they needed to make a hasty exit. They looked back, the clone laughing. 

"Tora, looks like you're going the way Kiya did. See ya!!" 

"That byakugan is working ok right? We have 3 folk blocking the exit you know." Kurohara said looking at the three girls.

"Yeah, I see 'em." he cricked his neck and took out his sword. "Come on babes let's see what you got." he said walking over to them.

Dante was still as stiff as a board but managed to grit his teeth and yell,

"Get the hell out of here!!" a piece of rock hitting his head, "And get me out of here too!"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 18, 2008)

The evergreen leaves alongside the Konoha suburban road smoothly vibrated in the cordial bird cheeps. Discernible among those gentle harmony were sporadic sounds of someone biting juicy apples. Apples. Without maggots. 


"Don't even drop a hello to your old friend." Seta swallowed the juicy ground bits of the fruit as Ichirou kept walking past the tree he was seated in. "Always try to look cooler than you should." He flipped his wrist and tossed the apple core, which ended up hitting Ichirou's head. 


Ichirou stopped walking and turned around, slightly shaking his head as he stared up at the satirist on the wooden branch. "And you never change, partner. Always try to raise an unimaginative fa-"  


"Yeah whatever, sucker." Seta dismissed. He flipped a hand from behind and an apple flew over, landing his other hand. "Where's that shit on your face?" He casually raised the apple up to his mouth and took another bit. "What? Tired of looking cool?" 


Ichirou pointed to his shoulder, noticing his face was now naked. His other hand was in one of the coat pockets. "That's for business. Right now I'm living." 


Seta shook his head. "Funny. I should laugh Ichirou, but that's also lame. You sought rest when I'm here." He quickly finished the apple and tossed it aside, running out of anything to put between the jaws. "Lame and lazy." 


Ichirou kept a knowing silence before speaking out. "There has been nothing settled between us, Seta, and you're still not smart enough to anger me with your personal offense." He turned around and started to walk away as he finished his sentence. 


Seta smirked, leaning his back against the tree. He put one of his hand behind his back, and flipped over to toss another apple to the front. It turned out, there was still another apple, and Seta clearly seemed to know about that.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 18, 2008)

(( OOC: Sorry for the wait Kuno, Vergil. Got a little busier than expected. ))

"_ORO!?"_ Seijun exclaimed with shock when Rukia kissed Kiya. Seijun's face turned red, and he turned away, embarrased on their behalf. Even if it WAS Vergil doing the actual kissing, Seijun's eyes told him it was Rukia. Somewhat shy and naive, Seijun was extremely offset by the display of affection. However, he had enough tact not to say or do anything to interrupt them. Though, he knew Rukia would throw a fit when it ended.....

Seijun turned around when Rukia spoke up in her normal voice. His expectations were not disappointed. Seijun smiled, barely, at Rukia's flustered attitude, then frowned with dismay when she fainted. He stepped forward and kneeled next to Kiya, though not close enough to interfere in the healing. After a moment of inspection, Seijun noticed that Kiya was having trouble. "Kiya-dono," Seijun said solictiously. "If you require more chakra for the healing, you can use mine. I haven't stressed myself to much, so I should have plenty to spare."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2008)

Kiya looked up at Seijun tears still sparkling in her eyes.  She had cried so much already it is a wonder Kiya was still able to shed tears.  “Thank you, Seijun-san…”  Kiya mumbled as she reached up and grabbed his hands pulling him down.  Placing her hands on top of his she placed one set on Rukia’s thigh and the other on her chest.  “This should help…” she said quietly trying to concentrate as she began to push the healing chakra into Rukia through Seijun’s hands.
______________________________________

Ichijin watched for a moment and shook his head.  “Well they seem to have that under control…” he muttered picking up the last few pieces of his clansman.  “I wonder how others will react to this.” Ichijin said flatly as he sat back wiping his bloody hand across his forehead leaving a smear of the scarlet liquid on his seal.  He pulled the corners of the blanket over the remains as he waited on the others to finish.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ashe growls and opens her fan "Uncle...". They had to do something fast, or the whole thing could collapse. _'We have to do something...'_ It was then that she saw the two guys teleport to the entrance "You bastards! Get over here and fight us!". She was mad a bit, plus they were blocking the entrance. A single blood drop dripped onto the ground as she stared at them with a weird look in her eyes. Anger? Hate? It couldn't be deciphered. Maybe it was a mix between the two.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2008)

*Shikka* and *Tsuya* grab their blades, "Bring it on you bastard." Shikka growls, enforcing Kage Tatsu with fire chakra. *Inka* snaps, igniting her hands, and Tsuya points her blade at Dante. "We will take atleast one of you down, even if it costs us our lives." the three say simaltaniously as they glare at the two. Shikka pulls out of his pouch two flamable smoke bombs, "Now!" he yells as they explode, the battleground being covered in a purple smoke, and a diffrent smell, "Home made!" he yells as Inka jumped back, "You f*cking REARD!! D*mmit! Don't you know a Hyuuga when you see one!?" she yells at him. "Just watch!" Shikka says, gathering heat as he ran.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 18, 2008)

"Kenshin, follow up with my jutsu..have the girls run out as soon as an opening is made!" Tadakatsu appeared leaping out of the smoke, rapidly forming handsigns. Kenshin quickly nodded hearing his orders as he rapidly forms his hand signs. Tadakatsu landed several meters in front of the group before dunking..

"Fire Style, Flame Dragon Projectile Jutsu!" The Uchiha Leader unleashed a giant jet of flame as Kenshin followed up with the same jutsu..the jets of flames combined to make one super giant attack, instantly incinerating the earth nearby as the flames moved swiftly towards the dantes and that other man..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2008)

Dante watched the attack coming in

"You do realise what they are..." Kurohara started.

"Of course I do!" he performed two handseals, activating his water element. Kurohara leaped back as the clone leaped towards them, spinning as he did so. The clone had performed a midair Mizukaiten, the water infused kaiten headed directly towards Shikka.

Kurohara stood back and activated his chakra. His body was now so full of toxin, even his sweat was toxic. He cut his finger and smeared the blood on all the acupuncture needles. He attached them into a glove, making a deadly claw. He threw 3 of the needles at Tsuya


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 19, 2008)

Marxon lowered his sword and looked at his younger brother and said, "You really came at a bad time... But you always do so it should of been expected."
Ryu looked at him and pulled out a summoning scroll and Marxon watched and added, "Summoning her will be a death sentance..."
"Possibly..."Ryu said and bite his thumb and ran it along the scroll and hit the ground summoning Crystal.
"Very well..."Marxon said and finished a summoning jutsu. He summoned a Mature Wyvern.
"Crystal, dont let it get a decent grip on your neck with it's jaw."
"Dont worry about me, worry about him."Crystal replied
Ryu made a hand sign and said, "Summoning Art: Guardian Armor." Armor appeared in Crystal and Marxon thought _Where the hell is my brother getting all these jutsu's from, most of these he's never seen or even developed._
"Because I always have known them, you seriously think that when I left the hidden leaf village I was just going to train with my mentor? And it takes me 5 and a half years to just learn to use a blade more effecienantly?"
Crystal growled and shoot a ball of ice at the wyvern, it douged and attempted at ramming her.

Ryu drew the Dragons Eye and ran at Marxon. Marxon threw the wind mill shuriken at Ryu who quickly rolled to the left. "Sorry brother but I am the next leader of the Hayabusa clan and the defender of this world from anyone who even attempts to bring back a fiend or deamon I will kill personally."
Marxon made a hand sign and said, "Your just a weapon of the Hayabusa clan and always will be, no matter what you do." "Lightning Oblisk jutsu."
Ryu got hit by the wave of lightning from the Oblisk once the lightning bolt hit it and fell down and Marxon added, "No matter how strong you become you'll never surpass me."
Ryu struggled up and said, "Maybe not... but I wont let this world fall for your lust for power, the world may still be full of darkness and shadow but alot of shinobi out their are fighting to bring peace, this world will never fall into the hands of anyone but humankind." He formed a orb in his hand, it was a dark deep black. "Void of Shadows Jutsu." He hit the ground and a large black swiraling object appered in the ground and began draining Ryu's, Crystal's, Marxon's and the Wyvern's chakra.
Marxon looked at Ryu felling his chakra beginning drained and said, "Is that it... your void jutsu is barely an C-rank."
"Possibly..."Ryu said and formed an Arch-Resengan he jumped behide Marxon and attempted to hit him with it, Marxon jummping back douged it.

Crystal got bite but the armor protected her from the Wyvern's corosive bite. She made a hand sign and caused a large spike of ice to hit the wyvern's lower half of it's body.
"B****"
"Aww whats wrong? Poor little predator get hurt by the prey?"

The arch-resengan depleted but didn't explode since the void asborbed all of it's chakra, shortly later it exploded the clouds where blasted back from the mountain from it's force and destroyed most of the top part of the mountain.
Ryu naturally also was hit by the blast along with everyone else in the area.
Sliver held his hand up and the blast seemed to not affect him as it just passed around him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2008)

*Shikka* sits there coughing, "D*mmit...why..." He growls standing again, "Come on...Kage Tatsu...HELL YEAH!" He says then yells as he charges with a massive, razor sharp Gilloutine sword.

*Tsuya* pulls her arms acrossed her body, to catch the needles, then she gets slammed to the ground,* Inka* knocked her to the ground, having caught the needles in herself, "Tsuya...you...have the most chance against them...I don't think I can last..."She says, breathing slowly, making very slow movements. 

Tsuya sighs, nodding, "I might be able to fix you...after we get more room...So, for now you need to stay still..." she says, pulling her katana, and charging,_ 'Mikadzuki no Mai...'_ she thinks as the jutsu comes into place.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 19, 2008)

Seijun reflexively blushed again. Not only was such contact out of normal behavior for him, he also knew Rukia would quite possibly attempt to kill him for touching her. _Her previous behavior shows that to be true,_ Seijun thought wryly. Mentally obscuring his childish reservations, Seijun gave himself over to Kiya, letting her use however much of his energy she needed.

Partway into the healing, Seijun began to breathe heavily. While it was true he had enough chakra as it was, his stamina had always been average at best. He had used the lower forms of his Shukuchi to find and rescue Rukia, as well as return her to the camp. The chakra drain was having an effect Seijun's already precarious endurance. Prideful as a tiger, Seijun refused to speak up during the healing process. He was completely resolved to place Rukia's well being above his own.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2008)

?Hai!?  Tora nods as she waits for the opening.  Both Tereya and Tora can feel themselves weakening from the poison fog but luckily they hadn?t gotten a full blast of it so they are still functioning.   The air is dusty as they wait luckily they had already wrapped their faces unfortunately they had no way to protect Megumi with out sacrificing themselves.  As the Uchiha blast an opening the pair rush forward carrying Megumi between them.  
____________________________________

After a few moments Kiya pulls her chakra back.  The slight sweat rolled down her cheeks through the mud and blood as she releases Seijun?s hands.  ?There, all healed?? she mumbled looking at Rukia then to Seijun blushing lightly.  ?Thank you for the help?? Kiya said giving him a nod as she looks back to Rukia then glances at Yamato laying a couple of feet away.  ?Now what?? she mumbles forgetting about Ichijin for the moment.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2008)

The clone watched the shinobi charge towards him with their weapons pulled out. 

"Swordfight?" He swings Rebellion above his head for dramatic effect and charges towards them, however, he was stopped by Kurohara

"Dante. GB!" Kurohara said 

He instantly knew what that meant. He threw the deadly sword towards Inka at a tremendous speed and activated his Golden Byakugan. The only reason for him to do that would be because Kurohara had activated a genjutsu. Kurohara threw down a smoke grenade, allowing Dante and Kurohara to hide.

Dante watched as several Kuroharas and Dantes came from the ground and walked towards the trio. 

"What is that? I'm not too great with genjutsus."

"Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu is a Genjutsu technique that creates false attackers to delay and confuse the enemy. Though these servants are not real, the actual ninja is able to remain hidden and throw kunai and shuriken matching the movements of the servants. This makes it appear the false servants are capable of attacking. When the enemy attempts to attack the servant, they will merely disrupt the servants illusion body but not destroy it." Kurohara said giving a textbook description.

"I see. so we gotta throw stuff at them?"

Kurohara nodded. Dante grinned as he took out his Hiraishin kunai, Kurohara shook his head.

"No. Your problem is that you don't conserve chakra. That girl," he pointed at Tsuya, "experience tells me she's a genjutsu type. She'll figure it out soon. We need to shut her up fast." 

Dante nodded and added a kage bunshin to the genjutsu army headed towards them, mimicking their actions. It waited patiently for an opportunity


----------



## Caedus (Dec 19, 2008)

Tadakatsu narrowed his eyes, still leading the way as he preformed the shadow clone jutsu..instantly several clones of the great Uchiha Leader appeared. They appeared moving at different speeds and different angles, clutching kunai themselves in hand as they charged forward in the attempt to create havoc so Megumi coudl escape..Kenshin himself proceeded to follow, ready for himself to open up


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2008)

*Shikka* continues to slice blindly, even when the smoke bomb went off.

As the smoke bombs explode *Tsuya *was in mid-air, she slices down on nothing but air, "Crap..." she growls as she looks around in the smoke, her eyes watering.

*Inka* looked around somewhat quickly, then moves out of the way of rebellion just enough that she got a decent size hole into her shoulder, "Oh, f-...SH*T!  God d*mmit..." She says, grabbing her shoulder in pain.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 20, 2008)

_Sh*t I could barely protect myself from the blast if Hayabusa doesn't join horizon then he'd be a massive threat._Sliver thought having large deep cuts in his right hand where the darkness chakra had penerated his jutsu.

Ryu struggled out of the rubble and stoud up the oversoul's aura still surrounding him, he felt large pains all over his body, he was reaching his limit of how far he could use his own chakra without risking his own life.
_For a little brother he's pritty strong... I wounder if his skills with the blade have improved as well..._
After attempting to move he was able to but barely due to the various side-effects of Ryu's darlness chakra his own Chakra had been almost completely depleted.
He pushed his way out of the rubble and looked at his brother gripping his side, he'd broken some of his ribs luckly they missed his vital organs.
"Using that resenan to force me closer to that jutsu... Your using tatics which isn't like you."

"I always have used tatics since Rain taught me."Ryu said looking at his brother, he drew his Katana and said, "You should of never let me live."He ran at Marxon who held the cursed blade in is left and blocked as Ryu slashed.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 20, 2008)

Hikaru, who had just been sitting there for awhile, closed his eyes tightly in pain. He groaned loudly then coughed, blood splattering on the cold ground in front of him. Some of it got on his hand. When he looked down at the blood on him, he chuckled weakly, his whole body shaking. "Oh damn..." He mumbled and fell to the ground, still coughing blood. The new chakras in his body were weakening him as his body wasn't yet used to them. His chakra system was going through a strengthening process, deteriorating at first, but would later heal, stronger than before. Unfortunately, the deterioration was a living hell.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

Elsewhere in the borderlines of Konoha..the sun began to set however, in a great massive field lay the bodies countless dead warriors. Sasuke stood on the center, just finishing of this small army. A circle of flames surrounding the Uchiha were slowly fading away before disappearing completely. There was not a single scratch on the infamous Uchiha. Blood, limbs and corpses littered the area completely as the Legendary Sharingan Warrior looked around. Several giant craters appeared in the battlefield yet this entire army was simply defeated by one man. The Uchiha clutched his Sword, as he looked around..it was almost too easy. 

"Their all different ages, many young and old..were dealing with an army whose doesnt care..even if they lost just a thousand men, they got millions and their sacarificing kids and even elders just to complete their goals" 
Kameda stated, slowly rising out of the ground. 

"Konoha hasnt been attacked yet but they'll notice that their little task force is gone..I dont care if these bodies are exposed..we'll give them something to fear.." Sasuke coldly stated in response. 

"Your eyes..I've always questioned how have lives have you seen taken..hah, anyways..this little training exercise was quite the display as usual" Kameda replied.

"Hmph...with Vergil now dead..the Organization seems different.." Sasuke looked through the bodies once more before looking at his partner as a small wind caused their red clouded, black cloak to move slightly as the sun continued to set.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2008)

“This is so boring!  Let’s go.” the raven haired man whined to his red headed companion.  “They are pretty much done now.  We have the information we need.”

“As you wish.” she says with a sigh dropping her leaf as she walked to her bird.

“That’s it?  No argument?”  he says in surprise.

“Why should I?” she says pulling a lose feather and playing with it slightly as she looks once more at the Kage’s that had gathered.

“You seem a bit distracted by them.  Something I should know?” he asks raising his eyebrow and grinning.

“Nope.” she says quietly as her bird lifts from the ground ending the discussion.

“Fine…” he says in a huff as he takes off behind her.

The bird flew swiftly through the skies as the man on the ground sped along, nothing more than a blur through the trees.  It wasn’t to long before the majestic creature began to descend causing him to look up questioningly until he saw the familiar figures in the distance.  

The dirt puffed around him as he skidded to a halt in front of the men the eagle landing gently near him.

“If it isn’t the Uchiha-ha!”  Mikael said looking around.  “Of course his ever faithful companion also.” he said giving them a mock bow.  “Of course like a dog you will always be at his heals.  Right Kameda?” Mikael laughed heartily at his own joke as he looked around.  “Didn’t even save some for me.  What a shame.  Though they do look a little below your caliber.  Getting bored with that code of yours?”

“Sasuke-san.  Kameda-san.” Rin said absently as she nodded to each lifting her eyes momentarily to look around at the massacre.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2008)

Sasuke narrowed his eyes, nodding slightly towards Rin but his Sharingan gaze rested on Mikeal. "These fools made the wrong impression on killing the innocent and those who cant defend themselves and in turn..I avenged their lives by slaughtering these men.." Sasuke coldly responded, the sheer killing intent radiating of the Uchiha. 

Kameda chuckled. "And look who it is..Mikeal..I prefer you to be like Rin here..somebody who's not loud and annoying. Its a shame that our organization has some annoying brats who forget their place" Kameda kept his casual smirk.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

“You and your code…“  Mikael said with a chuckle then raised his eyebrow.  “Forget MY place?  No Kameda…you forget yours.  Just because you are the Uchiha-ha’s pet doesn’t make you special.”  he said chuckling slightly as he pulled his sword out and played with the tip slightly.

“Now boys…” Rin said not even looking up from her feather.  “We have information that needs to go back to leader-sama.  After that, I don’t care if you kill each other.” she sighed slightly her mind elsewhere at the moment.

“All they do is kill.  Not like they go on any real missions.  Just out wandering the country side while the rest of us are working.” Mikael said almost in a pout.

Ignoring Mikael, Rin spoke again directing her question to Sasuke.  “Anything interesting?”


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

"With confirmed information..we've confirmed that were dealing with a threat that easily endangers every single village. The numbers are unknown but they are beyond anything we could imagine. They strike very fast and show no mercy and make no attempts to hide their deeds. Several coutries have been attacked and mostly have no survivors at all. This is something we cant win by ourselves.." Sasuke stated in response. While he disliked being on the losing end..it was reality considering they were on the losing end. 
"We've also confirmed the 5 Great Kages have gathered to figure out a way to defeat this threat. It means they know their in danger..I'm pretty sure our little investigation will make the leader quite happy" kameda smirked in response. "However..." Sasuke stated.

"We've also confirmed that one of our members...Hyuuga Vergil is dead" Sasuke simply said, his Sharingan glaring towards the two other members. Kameda smirked, curious to see their responses...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

Mikael glared then shrugged quickly going from anger back to his normal cocky self.  He twirled his sword as Sasuke spoke only half paying attention to his words.   “Yeah…yeah….we were at the Kage’s meeting.  See what I mean about real missions?” he said smirking slightly then he laughed out right as he heard about Vergil.  “Figures that dumb ass got himself killed.  Wish I could shake the hand of the lucky bastard that brought him down.” he said through his laughter.

Rin just listened to Sasuke passively.  Until he got to the news about Vergil though she didn’t say anything she flinched slightly.  The members of the organization didn’t know her past with him and she wanted to keep it that way but she couldn’t help but to be surprised and a little remorseful at the news.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

"Regardless..what about the others..anything important..its been a while we've had contact with other members.." Sasuke asked, seeing if they knew anything that would be important to him. However while Mikeal kept running his mouth, Sasuke did notice the slight flinch from Rin. It was almost unoticable but it seemed the news did somewhat shock her. Mikeal couldnt are less. As usual Kameda kept his smirk, his eyes scanning through the battlefield for several moments as he thought to himself. "With good reason.." Kameda began to wonder how the others have been himself, he was quite fond of their little meetings.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 21, 2008)

"It was a rafer good tatic, using that resengan thing to force me closer to the void and from what I know if that hit me I wouldn't be here right now even with chakra armor, you won ethire way."
"I've not won until your dead and gone forever. If anyone was to be exiled it would of been you. After all, you was the one to inform that Horizon shinobi about me killing one of his members while protecting a village."
Marxon looked somewhat surprised and said, "Now why would I do such a thing?"
"Dont try and play innocent, I can see right through you. Right now you can barely move thats why you blocked and didn't counter. As for the fiend... well he can hear every word i'm saying now cant he? Because he's already been reincarnated into Marxon Hayabusa. So why do you require me..."Ryu asked
"Need you? I dont need you all I need is my chakra back so I can take my true form and end the dieing world."

"Fine then take your chakra, it just causes me to be weaker."He cut his palm and held it out letting some of his blood dripple down and added, "Just remember, as soon as you reincarnate I'll be their to slay you and banish you from the world for forever."
"Your a fool."Marxon said and fell unconious.
"Possibly..."Ryu muttered he made a hand sign after going into his half dragon form and said, "Ninja Art: Star binding field." Five seals that he had placed around the mountain before entering activated and created a barrier design percifically to prevent the fiend from escaping even if he lost.

Marxon slowly regained coniousness and looked at Ryu and said, "Where am I brother?"
"This isn't the time or place to be asking a question like that your best getting to safty. Oh and may I use that Cursed blade it will come in handy for the upcoming battle."
"Eh? Battle? Sure."Marxon said and threw the Katana infront of Ryu.
Ryu picked it up and red lightning began to flow down it brightly. His chakra was replenished due to using Scythe's to restore his own.

_What a fool... That kid wont stand a chance even with his chakra back, and those jutsu's wont even harm it. Maybe he is planning something._

Marxon used a body flicker jutsu in order to teleport out, using a seal Ryu had made.

"So begins the end..."
"Of your world."A fiend in the form of a human, fiends where orginally humans to begin with that where currupted and turned by the five Arch-Fiends long ago.
With a slight grin Ryu said, "Indeed, and a new world where the likes of you will never step foot on again."
Ryu gripped the hilts of his Katana's and added, "I know that no one will know that I defeated you and it's unlikly I will become very renowned however, what my family started I will end."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

Mikael continued to swing his katana carelessly loving the feel of the weapon his hand though the matching one remained sheathed.  “The others?”  he said thinking for a moment then shrugs.  “Who the fuck cares?  Bastards are probably laying around somewhere especially Otaski.  Kind of a disappointment for an Uchiha-ha isn’t he?” he said with a chuckle as his eyes scan the bodies looking and hoping for some movement.  “Why do you have to be so damn good at this?” Mikael said pointing his sword lazily at Sasuke as Rin remained quiet sitting demurely on her eagle thinking about what she saw and what had been said.
______________________________________

Tora and Tereya burst out behind the fireball and the Uchiha leader.  Blinded though by the smoke around them they didn’t know which way to go.  “Damn it…” Tora coughed causing the baby to kick her once more as if to say lets get out of here.

“Wh-what n-now?”  Tereya stammers to her friend still holding Megumi by the arm.

“We get her home!” Tora said looking around as she heard people moving.
_______________________________________

Kiya sighed as she looked down at Rukia once more.  “Come on…” she muttered slapping her friends cheek trying to wake her up.  “Would be just like you to sleep at a time like this you lazy bitch…” Kiya said smacking her cheek a little harder her words sounding more like Rukia’s out of frustration and confusion.

“We should take her and him to the hospital.” Ichijin said as he walked up standing next to Seijun and pointed at Hikaru.  “We also need to get the remains back.” he added flatly.

“R-right…” Kiya said glancing around her sad eyes falling on Hikaru and then resting on the sword.  “And, that needs to go to Megumi-sama…” she said with a sigh her heart beating a little faster at the thought of what that simple piece of metal contained.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ashe had ran out with them and looked around cautiously. The sound of a nearby battle was ringing across the area. The sound of clashing weapons and elements hitting each other. The whole area was darkened by the smoke bombs that had been thrown, which had made it hard to see. "Where did those two go..?" she growls to herself and looks around. You couldn't see the battle going on, but you could surely hear it. 
OOC: (sorry lol...been busy these past few days .. exams ;()


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2008)

"Hmph..jealous? Perhaps if you accepted the fact I'm stronger and maybe cared to watch my little demonstrations..perhaps you could actually learn something" Sasuke taunted while keeping his ruthless, emotionless expression. Sasuke took a swift gaze at the bodies once more, thinking about what Mikeal said as he remembered cutting through these men..he had been doing this ever since he was 13. The Uchiha Clan used to be the deadlest clan in the entire world and that glory..that honor, that clan dominance means alot. Sasuke was proud to be Uchiha and intended on showing the entire world what a true prodigy of the Uchiha can do. In other cases, he could have taken out into the entire army with one jutsu if he needed but one jutsu recorded proper conditions while the other devating jutsu was rather damaging in the long run but regardless..cutting through these men were alot more preferable then taking out the entire bunch..

Kameda smirked as looked at Mikeal..a true idiot is what he saw. At least he knew respect and acknowleged those who were stronger..


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 21, 2008)

"Well no matter what happens you cant escape anyway, at least not alive so ethire way this world remains the same."Ryu said he gripped both Katana's the dragon's eye had a pure white arua around it while the cursed blade continued to flow with lightning.
"Pfft you think your modern day jutsu's compare with the jutsu's of an shinobi from countless hundreds years ago? Your jutsu's are childs play."
"Agh quit your im all powerful speach, my tri-gon can see right through you, your stranghts, weaknesses, chakra's everything. Of course I cant see your vains like Byukagan or genjutsu's like sharigan but they help an awful lot in countering attacks."
The shinobi grunted and looked at Ryu making a hand seal. Ryu made one of his own and said, "I was hoping for more of a close combat battle but if you want to prove that my jutsu's are child play thats just fine."
"Arcane Art: Mystic Ice Seal."
"Arch Art: Earth summoning."
Five ice shards attempted to hit Ryu but they where blocked by an mound o earth that formed.

_Wait how did he... His elements are Lightning and Darkness where did Earth come from?_

"Sorry to disapoint you but I hate being sealed, it makes things way to easy for you, and just so you know where that earth came from my brothers cursed blade grants me his elemental chakra's due to it always being bound to him."
"Earth, Lightning and Darkness elements eh... You certainly will be an intresting kill."
"Maybe your thinking alittle far ahead their fiend."
"Possibly."
The fiend made another hand sign and said, "Summoning Jutsu." A blade of crystal appered in his hand and he held it out and said, "Come Hayabusa, your death awaits."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2008)

"How long will the Genjutsu last without us here?" Dante asked looking at the girls escaping

"Hm, not long, but we don't have much choice now." Kurohara said, "I don't think this is a job we can do on our own."

"Yeah, fucking idiots." Dante grimaced as he looked down at Tora, "Honestly, one day I'm going to kick her in the stomach." 

Dante turned to Kurohara, "I got an idea. There may be a group out there who would be interested in our services."

"I know. I'm not a big fan of the attire and I don't even know if they'll accept us."

"Well, you never know unless you try. Guess we just have to find em now." Dante said. They had no choice but to retreat but it was one with a purpose. They would be trying to find the Akatsuki.

________________________________________-

Rukia slowly came around after having the holy hell slapped out of her

"Bitch...fuckin..." she said weakly still delirious from the blood loss she couldn't get up and went back to sleep despite Kiya's assault.

The sword started to glow as Kiya watched it.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu ran at the Shinobi and slashed his katana's at him in a downward motion, hoping to just test his defenses, so if it did make contact then it will just be an added bonus.
The shinobi blocked with the ice broad sword and Ryu was blasted back taking damage from Lightning, darkness and ice elements. Skidding Ryu muttered, "What the hell was that..."
_That sword of his reflects chakra while adding ice to the damage, it's best to not get it or let it block any weapons that use a form of chakra._Scythe added
_Now you tell me._Ryu replied and slowly stoud up and said, "Seems I cant use my katana's aginste you." he put them into the two Soya's on the back of his waist he drew the Scythe from under his cloak and said, "Then again it's only fair that your killed by the weapon that defeated you long ago."
"I resent what I said before Hayabusa, killing you will be very enjoyable."
Ryu grunted and waited holding the Scythe over his shoulder and moved his right leg forward going lower to the ground.

"You'll never beat me in close combat or with jutsu's."He faded and appered behide Ryu and lunged his Broadsword.
The broadsword hit Ryu in the right arm, he fell over and the Fiend stepped forward.
"And you said your going to enjoy killing me..."Ryu said walking out of the shadows, holding a arch-resengan. "What?!" The other Ryu disappered, it was a shadow clone. "When did you?"
"Sorry but I'm not as stupid as you believed, the clone has always been here I used my trigon to put you in a genjutsu to hide myself while I moved before you attacked."
"Smart kid..."He muttered and said, "But that resengan will fail."
"Hardly... Look where your standing..." Ryu said and watched him and added, "Your directly where I want you. That earth your stoud on contains various seal's to be excat the seals are; Earth, Fire, Water, Lightning, Wind, Light, Darkness, Time and Space. No matter what you do you cant move."
"Your an fool, as soon as you hit me with that it will kill you. Your chakra is weak using that technique will bring it down to 0 hence killing you..."
"Is it not worth it? I'd gladly give up my life in order to protect this world, after all it's what any Shinobi would do and it will revenge alot of deaths of innocents and I will be the worlds saviour."Ryu muttered as a second ring appered around the resengan he slowly walked over and added, "Also you had me believing that my brother was tainted. I will never allow this to occur again."

"No matter what you do Hayabusa I will return one way or another."
"No you wont... I set this entire mountain to explode in 10 more minutes, the portal, temple and everything you need to return will be destoryed deamons have always caused war and you being here is no diffrent. I was lucky that the Atusuki members where unaware of my deamonic chakra." Ryu lunged the Arch-Resengan at the Shinobi, it imploded and a large blue beam surrounded them slowly getting larger until it engulfed the mountain and surround area.
"I'm sorry for ever douting your... Brother... and now I leave it upto you Mara, to forfill the promise for both of us."

Sliver quickly made a hand sign and used body flicker to get out of the radius and thought, _Such a loss._

"It's done... he's gone."
"What is Sensai?"Mara asked
"Ryu, he seems to have killed himself in order to destory the fiend and everything needed to reincarnate it."
"You lie, Hayabusa would never die while he remains nothing less then a great Swordsmen."
"He's gone, theirs no way someone could survive a jutsu that strong, no matter what shield technique is used."She replied
"Well i'll find a way to bring him back then, no matter what."
"Your asking for the impossible..."
"Ryu means alot to me.. he is the closest thing I have to family. No one would understand."Mara said and walked out slaming the door behide her.

((Yay finally finished it!))


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 22, 2008)

Step to step, branch to branch, the Hokage successively leaped with his full speed back home. The meeting had gone on in a mere day, and with the kages' cooperative attitudes, Otawa had successfully convinced promises, and a deferred acceptance from the doubtful Mizukage. If the case didn't change from then on, Konoha would be flooded with military aid in two weeks. 

Green leaves. Green leaves. His pace was unusual. Foot sped after foot. Tree by tree they headed, blindly and hastily. The deep-down intuitive concern was not worded into thoughts. Otawa could only feel the mass of onus pushing his feet ahead.

Konoha awaited.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2008)

?Jealous?  Betters??  Mikeal looked at Sasuke his eyes narrowing as the movements with his sword stilled.  ?Your not the only one with special eyes you know!?  He growled glaring at him.  ?Your not leader-sama so you need to shut your fucking mouth Uchiha-HA!? he said using the term again hoping to offend him.  

?Now boys?we have already lost one member.  Not that I care if you kill each other but let?s not disappoint leader-sama anymore??  Rin said quietly again playing with her feather.
_________________________________________

Kiya sighed as Rukia woke up then fainted again.  ?Right?? she said quietly her mind still confused with everything that happened.  ?Seijun-san?would you mind carrying Rukia to the hospital?  Ichijin if you could deal with?the?remains?.?  she said trying not to glance at the blanket.  ?I will grab Ver-? Kiya began but stopped herself.  ?Yamato?and try to help Hikaru?? she said quietly.

?Hai?? Ichijin says with a nod as he turns walking back to the remains.  With a sigh he grabs the four corners unfortunately having to form a bag instead carrying him with the respect he deserved.

Kiya watched her heart aching slightly but her eyes fell back to the sword now glowing.  She took a deep breath as her heart beat sped up and reached for Yamato, her hand closing on the hilt.
_________________________________________

?Wh-what?s g-going on??  Tereya muttered trying to see through the smoke.

?Not sure?? Tora said looking around with a shake of her head.  ?But, I think camp is this way?? she stated to Teraya as she began to move to show her which way.

?H-hai?? Tereya mumbled moving along side her.  Their pace quickened wanting to get Megumi to the hospital as soon as the could though they didn?t know what was happening with the others.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2008)

Tadakatsu looked through the smoke..something wasnt right, their foes werent here, he could see their charka which he normally could considering the Sharingan can see charka in color. Kenshin narrowed his Sharingan Eyes, attemtping to search for their targets, they had to move fast if they wanted to get Megumi safe but then again..perhaps they did flee..
______________________________________________________________

"Your attempts are patehtic..I dont even need to see to kill you Mikeal..but that doesnt matter..you dont make the cut" Sasuke taunted back in return displaying abosulute self control with his emotionless glare and merciless Sharingan Eyes. He took a swift glace at Kameda who once more begin to speak. He highly doubt Mikeal would even try anything but if anything should, his reaction would almost come instantly. While Mikeal was faster..it didnt mean he was the better shinobi..

"Speaking of the Leader..I'm pretty sure he would like to know what we discovered" Kameda spoke as he shifted his neck a bit to stretch and rolled his shoulders back and forth. The giant two pronged spear resting on his back. The Maeda took a swift glance at the sun..it was getting dark..


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Raito plainly walked until she found herself covered in smoke,"What the?" she said, she looked around trying to find the source until she saw two figures. She walked closer towards the figure until she saw them clearly, it was Tereya and Tora. They looked lost, so Raito decided to help them,"Hey! You guys lost? My name is Raito, I can help you!" she greeted.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 23, 2008)

"Chilly it was." Shiro shrugged. "More cutting than even the Northern glaciers... I didn't get along pretty well with the weather, but Lotus here-" Casually he spoke, yet cut by the eerie blue glittering over the missing platforms. "Oh well here they come. Guess chatting time's over." 


The two remaining figures on three platforms turned their attentions following Shiro's. One, the majestic, deadly yet ever-mystic pupilless hitman of the Organization, and the other, the even more enigmatic ringleader whose identity never given out. 


"I remember a time when Kei always came first." Shiro shrugged again. "Lately he seems kind of flooded with... business." 


"He's not coming today." Lotus softly spoke. "I reckon he's out on something like his usual business." 


The leader searched around, his face hidden in the thick scarf. "Obviously. Being someone famous has its own cost."


"Oh right. Famous. Poor poor Kei..." Shiro shook his head.   


Once again, silence permeated. The three all turned to the glittering blue on the platforms, heralding arrivals...


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 23, 2008)

"shit, it's cold..."Ryu managed to say his lips almost freezing from the sheer cold, he could barely see everything was a blur or another. "Pfft... Humans, always expect it to be warm..." Crystal mummbled and Ryu looked at her once his vision returned and looked around, they where in the middle of a blizzard their was very little around just snow, snow and more snow. Appart from Crystal seeming much larger then ussual, then again summons never seemed to make animals to their orginal scale.
"I'm surposed to be dead... arn't I?"
"You are dead... Just not completely, father was able to..."
"Fuck... not that thing... I'd rafer die..."
"Oh c'mon you look cute."
Ryu growled and said, "Dont call me that, I never wanted him or an of you to preform that jutsu, i'd rafer be dead for good."
"C'mon it's like a new beginning for you... just well erm... much, much, much more diffrent."
Ryu attempted to walk towards her but fell over into the snow and added, "You missed alot of much's..."
"Besides you owe to atleast hear him out, after all he did waste a few years of his life using that technique and you know he hates you so, he wouldn't use it on you without a good reason."
Ryu gave a breif sigh and added, "Fine but if I disagree I'm not living as a Drake."
"Aww but you look so cute besides being drake isn't that bad..."
"179 years excatly to become an jevernile... and then it's another 200 years to become an adult, thats a long time being treated like a child..."Ryu stated.
"Just listen to my father please."Crystal said and looked at the small dragon hatchling that was apperntly Ryu.

"He died then I presume? Or you killed him..."
"He used a jutsu that destoryed him with the fiend, I dout we'll see him again even with a reincarnation or resserection jutsu. Besides he can no longer be a threat or cause harm to the Horizen members or the village."
"It's hardly a village... True we have diffrent head protectors that are unidentifyed but it's barely a village. Besides we do Criminal as well as 'good' activitys, in a sence where nuetral."
"And it will stay that way until my goals are meet, all that needs to be done is the errication of Atusuki which, the villages will do for us so in the mean time where going to continue in the efforts to earn as much ryo as possible."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 23, 2008)

*Inka* continued to hold her shoulder painfully, the poison seeping farther into her system, she takes a few deep breaths, knowing now, this was her final battle. She growls, "Sh*t...not much I can do..." she says, closing her eyes.
_______
*Tsuya *runs off to the edge of the smoke, making three water clones, "Find a human being..." the real Tsuya says then the four separate again, to find someone in the mess.
_______
*Shikka* continued to throw his sword, not catching anything but air.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2008)

Tora looks at the girl.  “No…” she says as they stop for a moment Megumi hanging limply between them.  “We have to get to the village…” she grumbles.

“T-tora…I th-think…w-we should h-hurry…” Tereya mumbles as she staggers slightly.

“Right.” Tora says looking over the girl.  “There are people around here.  They need help so help them!” she says being the commander once more.  “Let’s go!” 

“H-hai…” Tereya says with a nod the pair taking off rushing toward Konoha to get the help Megumi needs, the help they all need…
______________________________________

“Well damn!”  Mikael snaps as they get their summons.  “Why do they always have to ruin a good party.” he grumbles through a glare at Sasuke.  “It seems that we are needed.”

“Right…”  Rin says with a nod the feather forgotten, it floats gently to the ground.

Mikael sits as he begins to concentrate.  “You better hurry.  Don’t want to make leader-sama mad…” he grins at the other pair as he closes his eyes.

Rin takes a seat next to him following his movements as she takes a deep breath clearing her mind of her thoughts.

As they open their eyes they look around at those that have gathered.  “Don’t worry the princess and his dog will be here momentarily.” he says grinning as he looks at the open spots.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 23, 2008)

Sasuke and Kameda nod towards his each as they often a handsign and take a seat themselves. Closing their eyes and gathering their charka..they proceeded with the jutsu. It wasnt long till both appeared in the little meeting, appearing their places as they scanned through the room with their eyes. There was multiple people here already and considering the leader was here himself..it would be interesting what he had to say.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 23, 2008)

"Seven." The leader coldly mumbled as the last men settled their arrivals. 

"Kei waived the access, that'd make an 8. Plus the deceased Variel after our last meet, that's 9. Nine out of ten." Shiro turned to Lotus and nodded as he spoke. 

"Or eight out of nine." The leader concluded as they glanced over the four that had come. "So, comrades. What's the news from down south and up north?" His eyes scanned over Sasuke and Kameda, then Mikael and Rin as he mentioned the "up north" part.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 23, 2008)

"Were dealing with a very dangerous enemy Leader..several villages along the coast have been wiped out, we've confirmed there is almost no survivors. Those who survive are doomed to die or lead the invaders to other countires. The enemies makes no attempt to hide their deeds and slaughter any man, woman or child..The great 5 Kages have gathered, fully aware of the threat. No indications of numbers but they attack in such swift speed in over such a wide spread area..we can assume to be dealing with an an army far greater then their ever has been in this world" Sasuke stated, delivering his report. 

"However..it seems that Hyuuga Vergil has been confirmed...dead.. during a little confrontation invovlving people close to him" Kameda stated, remembering the little showdown that was going on. the body of Vergil's was brutally devastated..it was surprisngly he was defeated and Kameda wasnt sure how the leader would handle the information..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikael smirks as they mention Vergil but remains quiet for the moment.  “The Kages are willing to assist each other.  For the most part anyway.  Most lands are sending squads of shinobi to Konoha they seem to be uniting for this one.  It could be interesting to watch.” he says looking toward the leader glancing at Rin for a moment.

Rin nods but remained quiet letting Mikael speak for the moment.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 24, 2008)

Shiro and Lotus instantly looked at each other while the leader cleared his throat. 

"I put my full trust in your vast range of vision. But tell me comrade, how do you confirm the death of Vergil?" He closed his eyes for a brief moment, and flooded Sasuke with a questioning look. 

"And about the upcoming army..." He suddenly turned away before hearing the answer, glancing over all of the four. "Various reliable sources conforms with your report. And thanks to that..." He raised a hand. "...for the moment, all of you, comrades, are free to pursue your own business... Yet, one thing to remember, be consistent in your chase."  


Lotus turned aside and nodded to Shiro, as the leader once again faced Sasuke. "Now I am listening."


----------



## Caedus (Dec 24, 2008)

"Me and Kameda have seen the body ourselves..it was disfigured heavily but there was no doubt..it was Vergil's. A young woman and several others weeped for him and with my Sharingan and my own ears, I've confirmed the death.." Sasuke responded back, taking a swift glance across the area, looking at the others before resting his sharingan eyes at the leader..


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 24, 2008)

"So the Ninja that killed a fiend killed himself in the process, and you claimed you would protect your world from the fiend threat..."Crystal's father said looking at Ryu, he always had hated Ryu mainly because ot of all the nine possible dragon guardians he could have his daughter was choosen when their where much more powerful clan members at Ryu's age.
"Hey Tyber..." Ryu mummbled and added, "Sorry... Sirrrr but I had little chance of beating him without killing myself."
Tyber growled and said, "Show more respect boy."
"Whatever. Why did you bring me back... I presume it's not because you like me."

"Of course not... Despite my objection with recent events we need a Gaiden and out of most of the ninja clans we can use which is very little mind you clearly, it would be a member of the Hawk clan."
Ryu growled and said, "Hayabusa."
"Hayabusa means hawk... their both the same, and your name means dragon which is an insult to are race considering who they gave it to."
"Fine... but whats a Gaiden... I'm already a shinobi and now i'm a dragon... What next a hawk?"
He sighed and muttered "He's stupid..." and then said, "A Gaiden is a title for a shinobi, I guess you can think of it as a class thats just choosen by a Hokage or higher ranking member of a village. They act like a guardian like Crystal being yours but instead your duty is to protect every village as well as your own. Additionally, it opens new doors for techniques, jutsus, and chakra's. Only thing is a Gaiden is still below Hokage and Jouni rank so you'll likly have less say in the Hidden leaf village. If you choose to take the chance then despite my hate for you I'm required to teach you to use your elements to their maximum effectiveness. Additionally, since your a drake you can only be summoned until you finish your training and it's really up to you who you can be summoned by, if summoned you'll be in your adult form for the period the summoner wishes to have you on the battlefield for."

"Anybody eh? And why so suddernly choose a Gaiden?"
"Things are getting alittle well... troublesome in every country. Since everyone is under threat a Gaiden would be perfect since he or she will act as a protector of every village no matter what allience they have. Even if it is hostile to your own village."
"What trouble..."
"You'll find out so no point in spoiling it for you..."He replied and made a hand sign, Ryu ended up in the middle of the Leaf village in his drake form isnce he wasn't summoned.

A man walked out of the shadows in the cave and said, "I should of never sealed that chakra into my own child"
"You needed to, like you needed to leave your family shortly after him joinning the academy. It's good to see he's ok after all these years and he is actually not taking a path of curruption."
"Pfft... Maybe you should stop hiding in Mazan, all you do is cause trouble for the dragon village."Crystal's father said still annoyed from Ryu being sarcastic when he said 'Sir.' he looked at Ryu's father he still wore his flak jacket from the hidden leaf village, he had a massive broad sword on his back and wore a belt covered in scrolls.

He looked at Crystal's dad and said, "He's a Gaiden now, choosen by the dragon village, besides me suddern appering in his life will cause alot of confusion and he's a drake until he completes his training which will take an long time."
"Why did you put him forward to become a Gaiden... Normally it's only a Hokage that becomes a Gaiden, or expectional Shinobi."
"Is he not expectional... He is a powerful shinobi and will be an good dragon as well. Finally, he's always been on the path of the Gaiden, his personality naturally means he will protect anyone in the right and will protect every village no matter what allience they have to his own village. For example, take Minato he was an Hokage Gaiden probly most famous in the history of the hidden leaf or Naruto they both protected their village but also protected and help other villages during missions if they had the chance to."
"But he is too open minded, he can be currupted easily if his oppent understands him."
"Maybe but hopefully with your guidance along with the other dragons he can have a much lesser chance of ever becoming a currupted Gaiden. I know Gaidenship brings alot of power to one person but he is only a B-Rank to the leaf village and the leaf Hokage will likly keep an eye on his activitys in and outside the village."

Ryu looked around sat in a bush and thought _Why send me here... Maybe I just wanted to begin my training and get rid of me being a Drake._
Crystal sat down behide him and said, "Because you'll never be a ninja in are village, Gaidens are only deployed when their needed in time of need, so... Your going to be summoned more then deployed and while your not deployed as I said you'll be a drake and eventully a dragon."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Dec 24, 2008)

"As you wish, Kiya-dono," Seijun said after Kiya asked him to carry Rukia to the hospital. Seijun glanced over his left shoulder. He'd put his katana and kodachi on his back again, as was his wont when conflict wasn't in the immediate vicinity. Carrying Rukia on his back would be more trouble than it was worth. As a positive, Seijun knew the way to the hospital by this point, as he'd carried Kiya there not long ago.

_I seem to have a talent for ending up carrying a woman to a medical facility,_ Seijun thought with ire. Without asking permission this time and hopefully preventing more profanity from Rukia, Seijun knelt, slipped one arm under Rukia's knees while putting the other at her back, and stood up, lifting her as if she weighed nothing at all. "This is the second time I've done this, Rukia-dono," Seijun said flatly. "Let's not make it a habit. For your sake."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Dec 24, 2008)

Disfigured. If there was someone capable of disfiguring Vergil... 

The leader stayed quiet as his eyes left Sasuke and searched the whole area, but then softly worded his thought when the eyes slapped shut. "This could be a painful loss." 

Eerie eyes suddenly opened, radiating an uncanny imbalanced ecstasy that would shake the sanity of anyone looking at it in half a second. "Either that or a gainful rapture..." His voice kept its inherent lethal composure, yet the eyes augured a soul seething with foulness.

Without a further question, he turned to Sasuke. "Much as the woeful weep for our beloved comrade, I feel... interested in that heartless slaughterer. And you, comrade, you are of the most capable among all that I trust." His eyes peacefully shut, as he gave another signature bow to the warrior with the crimson eyes. 

"Find that person." demanded the leader, already back into his deadly calmness. "And reward yourself deservingly..."




OOC: I guess we could just end the meeting right here. Just cut the last part.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 25, 2008)

"Of course I will, I dont have much choice more then just the shinobi villages are affected by what happens. But your the leader of the Mazan village, once his trainings finished your going to have to grant him the title."
"I know."Tyber muttered he slowly left the cave the blizzard and snow didn't affect him due to an artifact he wielded.

Ryu leaned aginste Crystal and she said, "And naturally i'm the closest thing you have to a mouther so while your training and like now choosing a summoner the Mazan villages leader wants me to watch over you."
"What but I thought your father was the leader."
She giggled and said, "You cannot be serious, my father is just a respected member of the dragon villagers the leader is acctully a shinobi, a very powerful summoner might I add."
"Who is he?"Ryu asked and Crystal looked at him and said, "You will find out in time, he's extermly powerful Shinobi though and your both very alike. That's all i'm allowed to say."
"Why does he want me to be a Gaiden so much then... He maybe like me buut... it doesn't mean me, I should be a Gaiden, why not someone else?"
"You've saved the world once, and have proven that you care about everyone and are highly intellgent, and understand what it means to be a Shinobi, ranks mean nothing, it's what you fight for that matters. Some fight for family, some for honour, and some for stranght then their the ones for power. You fight to show the true meaning of what it is to be a Shinobi, remember you didn't kill those two shinobi despite them having assisted Marxon, most would kill them."


----------



## EPIC (Dec 25, 2008)

Raito nodded and left Tora and Tereya,"I hope they'll be alright..." she says to herself. She continues to search for whoever needs until she found Dante, the evil one standing. 
"Who are you?" she asks.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 25, 2008)

"It will be done.." Sasuke responded back intending on finding the killer and killing him with no mercy. If somebody was powerful enough to take out the legendary Hyuuga..there was no doubt his target would made the cut. The task would be preformed with absoulte loyalty. While he did "hate" Vergil and personally wanted to kill him himself..never did he thought was there somebody capable of disfiguring the body that way. The image remained in his mind..had it not been for the people who had their little confrontation, confirming Vergil's death would have been harder. Sasuke's hologram began to fade away..he would preform his task at once.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

Mikael glared in Sasuke?s direction as he bowed to their leader the vision of him waving as his actions began.  Rin on the other hand just bowed slightly disappearing slowly from the cavern.

As they open their eyes their concentration now broken Mikael jumped to his feet.  ?I can?t believe this shit!?  He raged pointing his sword at Sasuke once more.  ?Is he fucking blind?  What the hell does he see in you??  Mikael continued to rant at the Uchiha his good humor long since gone.  

Rin sighs as she sits on the back of her eagle ignoring her partner.  ?I will leave you to your own amusements Mikael-san.? she says nodding at him as the wings of the majestic bird swing toward the ground lifting it?s body and it?s rider to the skies.  ?I will seek my own?? she says quietly only the bird to hear her.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 26, 2008)

Sasuke took a swift glare towards Mikeal, still keeping his emotionless stare. His hands remained unseen, hidden by the sleeves of his cloak. The Sharingan Warrior's eyes continued to glare into Mikeal..he was getting very annoying but he still kept his composure however..perhaps he had a chance to put him in his place once and for all..only a few more taunts were needed. 

"Mikeal..shut up..your annoying" Sasuke simply stated. Kameda having ended his hologram appeared, just in time to see the little exchange of words. It seemed that finding whoever killed Vergil was their next mission. The fact that the leader trusted Sasuke as much as he did meant no failure at all..they had to suceed..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 26, 2008)

*Shikka* sighs in anger as the smoke begins to clear, "No one here anymore..." he says walking around just to check.

*Tsuya* growls as the smoke starts to clear, then sees Inka on the gound, motionless.  "Inka...!" she mumbles to herself then runs over to her friend, in a complete panic.  "Come on...Don't die!  You can't die!  What about that that future of your's, huh?  Just no!" she yells, tears falling down her face.  "What's wrong, hmmm...?  Not as tough a kunoichi as you thought..." *Inka* says, a weak smirk on her face.  "You b*tch!!  You can't do that to me!  God D*MMIT!" Tsuya screams resisting the urge to slam her fist at Inka's face.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2008)

Mikael glowered at Sasuke.  “I…you…what the hell…” he said his anger boiling.  “I have a mind to finish you right now!” he yelled his good nature lost at Sasuke’s words.  “Annoying?  Annoying?  There isn’t anyone more annoying than you!” Mikael screamed at the Uchiha warrior.  “Your better then everyone else attitude.  Your nothing special without those eyes!  I should rip them out of your head!” he continued to rant his hand and sword shaking from his anger his grip tightening as he tried to control himself.
______________________________________

Tora and Tereya tear through the camp and burst into the hospital.  “I need someone now!” she snapped at the surprised medics.  

They just stand there looking confused for a moment as the girls stand shaking slightly from the effects of the poison.  “Commander?  Ma’am?”  One medic says as she approached cautiously.

“Megumi-sama is hurt bad and some kind of poison…” Tora begins then looks at Tereya.

“R-right…the…p-poison…” Tereya mumbles as she collapse to the floor.

Tora looks at her friend weakly her legs trembling.  “Get the best you have!  This is the Hyuuga leader!” she screams at the medics who finally come rushing forward.  

The lead ninja began issuing orders as he looks at Tora.  “Commander?” he says a bit concerned.

“You got it…handled…” Tora says as her eyes roll and she hit’s the floor also.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 27, 2008)

"Hmph..loud and annoying..the worst kind. Dont waste my time with your pathetic self..if your going to do something..do it" Sasuke challenged, taking a swift glance at Mikeal's blade before his legendary Sharingan Eyes's merciless gaze returned to the eyes of Mikeal. The Uchiha Warrior just stood there..his hands hidden by his sleeve, no sign of fear or intimidation. Kameda narrowed his eyes..Sasuke never did like fighting with comrades but it seemed every man had a breaking point in a sense.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2008)

Inka sighs, "Tsuya-chan...Can you _please _deal with these needles." she says pleadingly. "Alright fine, but, this wound first..." Tsuya says, healing the wound from rebellion, then moves pulling the needles out decently roughly. 

"Ow...Be a bit softer when yanking those damn things out..." Inka grumbles as Tsuya continues, then pulls out some of the poison, Inka as Tsuya was pulling out the poison, was giving off a colorful array of words. "SHIKKA! HOLD HER DOWN!" Tsuya growls, as Inka was shifting too much. "Uh, right..." Shikka replies, pinning Inka to the ground. 

After about ten minutes of that, Tsuya falls back panting, Shikka falls backward with her, "She's a strong little bitch ain't she...?" he mumbles, as Inka lays limply on the dirt. "Yeah...She is...But wouldn't you be determined to get away if something was being ripped out of you...?" Tsuya replies. "Well yeah but..." Shikka says, them both catching their breath.

"Oh crap...Did anyone grab Dante...?" Tsuya says looking around, "Shikka, You're the strongest at this point of the three of us, go find a six-foot Hyuuga." she snaps at him panically.

"Hai!" Shikka responds, wrapping his coat around his nose and mouth, then runs into the cave.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

“That’s it!” Mikael screamed at the sharingan warrior.  “I am so sick of your shit!  It doesn’t smell like roses you know!” he yelled as he pulled is other sword.  Mikael then grinned manically at the other man as he held both swords.  In a flash he was behind him.  “Your eyes don’t work on me…” he said as he ran a circle around him.  “So you better try something else, Uchiha-ha!” Mikael laughed then finally able to take out his long building frustrations on the Uchiha.
________________________________________

The majestic bird soared through the air as the red haired woman stretched out on it’s back.  She had absolute faith in the creature trusting it completely.  Rin played with another feather as they flew partially toward their destination and partially in not particular direction.  She rolled on to her stomach as the eagle cried out letting her know their prey had been spotted.  Rin watched as the konoha shinobi sped through the trees heading back for the village.  “Do you already know?  I wonder how you will take the news…” Rin said quietly letting out a sigh as she watched the Hokage move.
________________________________________

“Thank you…” Kiya said to Seijun with a nod as she pulled her hand back from the sword for a moment.  “Ichijin?  I change my mind…” she said quietly looking at Hikaru.  “Make sure he gets to the hospital.  Send someone else back for the body…” Kiya said to him with a sigh as she watched them.

“Hai…” Ichijin said nodding slightly at her as he moved toward the other man.  “Come on.  Let’s get you fixed up.” he added as he bent down.  He wrapped one of Hikaru’s arms across his shoulders as he helped him stand.

“Right…” Kiya said as she once again reached for the glowing sword.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 28, 2008)

Sasuke narrowed his eyes as he looked around. His Sharingan Eyes now burning with rage and killer intent, the merciless stare could easily shake up even the most combat hardened shinobi. Mikeal was smart enough to avoid eye contact but if a simple glance could mean a ruthless genjutsu. Sasuke just stood there as suddenly heat began to radiate of the Uchiha.

"Wait...Sasuke.." Kameda easily began to recognize the jutsu. "Stand back.." Sasuke responded, easily putting down Kameda's protests as the Maeda began to step back, away from his partner. Sasuke kept looking around as suddenly a great aura of flames surrounded the Uchiha. The sheer flames began to incinerate the dead corpses from the earlier fight as the black blade of the Uchiha's Sword began to slip out the Akatsuki's sleeve.

Similar to his chidori nagashi..Sasuke instead made his own jutsu using flames instead of electricity. While Sasuke couldnt see Mikeal..Mikeal would be a risk getting close to the flames. Regardless..this jutsu was a very dangerous yet draining technique..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 28, 2008)

Hikaru weakly stood up with the help of Ichijin. "Thank you, Ichijin-san." He said, wiping the blood from his mouth. He was struggling to maintain consciousness. He looked back at Kiya. She mourns the loss of the one that she supposedly fell in love with, which confused Hikaru, for he never knew that the two were ever in love. A single tear fell down his cheek, hitting the ground slowly. _I wonder if she has yet to feel the pain that I feel... My pain has lasted over three years now... Since..._ He thought and lost consciousness. He had wondered who the tear was for. Was it for Vergil, the man who had almost killed Hikaru while he protected Kiya? Or was it for Kiya herself, who mourned the death of Vergil?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2008)

Watching the dispute between Sausuke and Mikeal from the distance was Toko Kiname. His traditional bamboo hat along with his face mask hid his face as he observed the two. *"This must be my lucky day. I've finally located a few akatsuki members."* Toko said to himself with glee. He started to advance upon the two but he then saw that both Mikeal and Sausuke took the offensive. *"Curses. It'd be dishonorable to interupt a duel. I'll keep my distance until the fight expires."* Toko said.

After mere moments of waiting, Toko became impatient. He decided to walk into the heat of  battle despite his notions of being dishonorable. Toko advanced upon the two until he stood about 20 feet from the raging fire and the speeding Mikeal.

Toko attempted to get Sausuke's attention by speaking to him, since he did appear to be the leader of the group here. *"Forgive me for interupting but I'd like to give you a very lucky offer."*  Toko said in a business like fashion to Sausuke.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 28, 2008)

"Idiot!" Masato said from a bush looking at Toko. "masato shut up i think you just made them find us!" Uni barked at Masato. "Eh well i wanted to watch teh fight and this guy is messing teh whole thing up!" Uni just looked at his Friend wondering why he even let him stay and watch in teh first place. 

"new comer get in here!" Masato yelled at Toko putting his large blade on teh ground. "What are you doing?!" Uni asked looking out of teh big bush. "Asking him something!" Masato said looking at Toko who looked at the two. "Get in here now!" Masato barked.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 28, 2008)

Sasuke didnt bother on the new comer..focusing on his battle with Mikeal. The Sharingan's emotionless composure and merciless glare was forever there..no sign of fear..completely calm and relaxed in a battle. Regardless, Sasuke knew of the man who had arrived but of course..Sasuke had trust in another who would deal with that person.

"Look buddy..I dont know who you are..but I think its best you leave.." Kameda stated, looking towards the newcomer just 10 feet away. His casual smirk looking at the person as his giant two pronged spear strapped to his back. Kameda was enjoying how Sasuke would react and this showed interesting promise but now there was this kid who came out of nowhere..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 28, 2008)

"Sheesh worthless" came the familiar voice of Otaski from the shadows. "It's no wonder it's taking away, Mikiel decided to pick a fight..again" he said dully and walks out of the shadows. He hadn't changed much. His hair was short now and his eyes still the same as before, cold with a bit of humor in it. "I suppose i guessed this would happen..." he mutters to himself and rests a hand on his head a bit lazily.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2008)

Toko was quite annoyed that Sausuke choose to ignore him and now some other guy was talking to him as if he was a child.  Toko turned to face Kameda who also happened to be an akatsuki. He knew that starting a fight would be unwise since he was interested in joining the organization. And besides, first impressions meant alot.

However, Toko also knew that he would somehow have to prove himself to the other members or perhaps the leader in order to join. Toko raised his head up just enough for his eyes to be visible under his bamboo hat. *"You should show better respect for those who are older than you. Disrespect brings upon bad luck...."*Toko said in an eerie voice to Kameda. *"You see, I've been watching akatsuki for quite a while and I've come to a decision."* Toko said. 

4 shuriken appeared in Toko's hand and he threw them swiftly at Kameda. *"You people seem interesting."* Toko said.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 28, 2008)

Kameda simply grabbed his giant spear and placed them in the way of the shuriken as a block..the immense two pronged Spear of the Maeda clearly defining itself over most weapons. The giant of the man just smirked, grabbbing his weapon as he kept his cocky smirk and gaze towards the new figure. "Your an interesting person..I think I may just kill you..come now..how hard in the head were you hit to make you think you can just walk in like your capable of dealing witu us.." Kameda stated..his immense size and height easily setting himself apart from the other Akatsuki.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Mikael laughed as Sasuke encased himself in flame.  “Your not the only fire user…” he said smirking as he watched him.  “Afraid to fight with your sword?  Afraid that I might be faster than you?!” Mikael taunted ignoring the newcomer having wanted this fight more than anything.  Then he cringed slightly as sensed Otaski and growled.  “I’ll deal with him later…” he mumbled as he waited for Sasuke to make his move, knowing better than to enter the range of the flame.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 28, 2008)

"Wow no one even noticed us!" masato said with a laugh at Uni. "huh i was gonna knock you out if that guy came in here but now we might aswell watch." Uni replied with a smirk. "Uni how about we join in the fun?!" Masato said an insane look in his eyes. "In a bit... In a bit.." Uni smirked as he watched them all.

"Uni!" Masato said as he picked up Samehada. "at least give us some company?" he smiled. "No masato this bush is to small for yin and yang!"


----------



## Caedus (Dec 28, 2008)

"Just words from an annoying and pathetic shinobi. You act but your nothing but weak and a disgrace. Do you honestly think you can beat me..look at you, running around in stupidity as if you can actually beat me as your taunts do nothing but fall on deaf ears.." Sasuke stated. His crimsion eyes scanned around for a moment before the Sharingan eyes closed. "As I stated earlier..I dont need my eyes to beat you..and be wise when you mention my sword..it could end your life" Sasuke added on, letting the black blade weapon further reveal itself as it slipped down the Akatsuki's sleeve. Sasuke kept his eyes close..he still could hear..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2008)

Toko nodded in approval as Kameda deflected the shuriken. Just as he expected. Toko proceeded to bow respectfully at Kameda. *"It's quite surprising you know, to see you here amongst the living. You have been marked off as dead but here you stand Maeda Kameda, the doton genious. Though I must inform you that your talent will prove unsuccessful against me...." * Toko said speaking to Kameda. 

Toko returned to his regular standing positiong showing no fear of Kameda. Toko began to shake his head in a taunting fashion, trying to anger Kameda. *"Do you honestly believe you're going to hurt me? Come now, don't be such a fool!"* Toko mocked. He looked over at Mikeal and Sausuke who was still fighting. He then looked back at Kameda. *"Just listen to what I have to say and you won't have to get embarressed."* Toko said.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 28, 2008)

Otaski smirks some and crosses his arms "Dogs need to learn to lie down" he grins some. "PAthetic little nuisences shouldn't bother in the Akatsuki affairs" he comments, mostly to himself. This guy seemed like a business man, which Otaski cared not for. He hadn't seen any of them for awhile. He uncrossed his arms and looked at the guy like he was crazy.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 28, 2008)

Kameda glanced towards Otaski..its been quite awhile. The Maeda then looked at the new person feeling somewhat curious on who he is and what made him so confident. Kameda then narrows his eyes..keeping his smirk, assuming it was all just a bluff. "Oh..and what makes you so special?" Kameda asked in curiosity..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2008)

Toko shifted his position so that he looked at Otaski. He nodded a bit at his words. *"That's just it. Akatsuki affairs. I would like to become part of them."* Toko offered. Toko then shifted his gaze back to Kameda. *"I don't consider myself special. I consider myself to be lucky."* Toko said to Kameda in an explanatory fashion.

Toko pulled out two kunai and postioned himself so that he could see both Kameda and Otaski on either side of him. *"I want to join akatsuki because your ideals greatly interest me and I approve of them."* Toko said attempting to explain his case. *"You'll also find that my abilities will greatly help in your struggles."* Toko took a defensive stance. *"So......do you accept my offer or will we have to tussle?"* Toko questioned.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 28, 2008)

"Hey I'm not in charge" Kameda responded. He was interested on what this figure can do but at the same time..Sasuke was his superior and currently, he did not intend on causing trouble when he should have been stopping his partner from this fight that was going on. So far blows havent struck yet and Sasuke was maintaining dominace with insults and attacking Mikeal's pride..


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2008)

Dante was completely unimpressed as he was surrounded by dirt and holding his breath. He was immobile thanks to the muscle tightener, surrounded by mud and rocks and in the midst of a poison gas.

"Things could be better." he thought as he ate into the 15 minutes he had in his lungs. He had long since trained his lungs to expand and be more effecient. His mind mind into a trance, thereby using less oxygen, of course the muscle stimulant didn't help. He guessed he had 10 minutes left before he would inhale a lovely mix of poison and mud.

"I can't believe they ran and left without me. Someone gonna get a hurt real bad." he thought.

_________________________________________________________

As Kiya's hand drew closer, Vergil created some ice underneath the sword and had the hilt touch Kiya's hand. Finally he could speak with her.

"Kiya, don't be alarmed. It's Vergil. It seems that I have been spared a life of misery within the stomach of the Shinigami and had my essence trapped within this sword. A strange turn of events I think you'll agree. However I am thrilled to be in your presence once more."

________________________________________________--

Dante's clone sat on a tree a fair distance away from Konoha and saw a white haired girl. She asked him who he was.

"That's a good question you know." The clone said. "The name Hyuuga Dante has so many connotations that I don't really like. I think I need a new name, right Kurohara?"

The doctor landed on the tree severely out of breath.

"Have mercy on an old man." He put his arms on his legs and rubbed them, "and sure whatever." 

"Hm. Henceforth I shall be known as Viral! Hyuuga Viral." He said and then looked at the girl. "For helping me, I shall let you go. And before you argue and get all defensive I'll give you a tip. Both of us are pretty strong and don't have too much in the way of mercy. Sure you might get a few hits in, but really is your life worth risking for nothing?"

"That's probably the most sensible thing you've said all day." Kurohara said stretching out some more. "Let's go, we have urgent business to atttend to."

"Akatsuki!" Dante activated his golden byakugan, which allowed him to see over a huge distance. "There we go. Big shitload of chakra there, let's go. Though I think there are some looking for us. It's that Uchiha dickhead, man that's the last person I wanted to see. He's got all the brains of a two year old.....Hey!"

Viral snapped and turned to Kurohara who was thinking 'you're one to talk'

"What!? You're a dumbass. Accept it." he said coldly and with no fear. Viral actually respected the honesty and refrained from drilling him with a sword.

"You know what. You're right. I forgot Rebellion, ah it was just a clone version of it anyway. I need a new sword." Viral irritated with himself.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 29, 2008)

Toko was a bit surprised to hear that Kameda wasn't the leader. He stepped back a bit and put away his kunai. Toko then looked over to Mikeal and Sauske who were still getting ready to battle. *"I see. That's rather dissapointing to hear. I was looking forward to joining Akatsuki. I will speak to the leader himself then."* Toko then turned towards Mikeal and Sausuke, preparing his hands for a hand seal. *"I don't think the leader would approve of two of his men dueling."*

Toko made a series of hand signs and said *"Ninja art: Glass dome no jutsu!"* A storm of glass shards seemed to appear from around Toko and began swirling around Sausuke and Mikeal. The shards began to connect and take form of a giant dome. The dome was refined enough to rival that of plexiglass. The glass was clear and see through. The circular dome formed around the space between where Mikeal was running and Sausuke's flames, effectively separating them. He hoped it would hold them apart.

*"Hehe, luckily I was here to stop this."* Toko said.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 29, 2008)

The merciless, blood lusted stare of the Sharingan Warrior instantly turned in the direction of Toko. In that moment it seemed the very flames, sprounted from hell as it intensified but returned once more to their casual strength but still clearly strong in just several seconds. Sasuke glared as the new comer interfered as Kameda took a glance at his partner..the Uchiha wasnt happy. Suddenly the glance changed elsewhere..sensing something for a moment but was sure to make sure Mikeal had eyes tracked on him..Sasuke still ready in case Mikeal wanted to try something at him..

Kameda smirked, shaking his head as he looked at Toko. "Not smart..listen..friend, sure the leader aint here but your pretty much dealing with the Akatsuki's fastest in Mikeal and pretty much the strongest only to the leader with Sasuke. Both can be very..whats the word..." Kameda thought, trying to think of a perfect word but that ended as kameda kept his smirk. "Point is..you may got a problem on your hand" Kameda shrugged before glancing in another direction..taking note of something very interesting..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 29, 2008)

_'There he is! Alright...'_ *Shikka* thinks running to the* Dante*. "Don't worry dude I'll get ya' out of here..." He says through his coat, picking up the hyuuga, onto his shoulder, then sprints out of the cave, Laying Dante on the ground, panting.

"Thank you Tsuya-chaaaan..." *Inka* says, sitting up after Shikka came running back out.

"You know I hate...being called that..."*Tsuya* says irritatedly.

"Don't be mad at me Tsuya-chan...." Inka says with puppy dog eyes.

"Noooo...Those don't work on me!" Tsuya says almost panicked.

"B-but..." Inka says pouting.

"No buts..." Tsuya says, then Inka sits on her knees, lifting Tsuya's chin up at her, and kissing her lightly then once more. After the two Tsuya sits shocked, then mumbles, "Remind me to kick your ass when we get back..."

"Ooohhh..." Shikka says with a smirk at the two girls.

"Shut the hell up you bastard!" Inka growls at Shikka.

"Feisty!" Shikka says laughing.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 29, 2008)

Toko quickly turned his head so not to meet the gaze of Sasuke's sharigan. He wasn't a fool when it came to combating a Uchiha. Toko then switched his gaze over to Kameda and listened to his words. *"I'm not looking to fight all of you. I simply wanted to stop this battle. But my plan proved successful now that I have all of your attentions..." *  Toko said hiding his eyes under his bamboo hat. 

*"As I've just told this fellow Kameda, I want to join Akatsuki. My abilities can prove beneficial for your goals and I can of much use. I can surely hold my own in a battle against almost any shinobi."* Toko said proudly. He continued to hide his eyes for obvious reasons. 

Further down in the distance was the real Toko. He was observing the scene with his glass bunshin and the akatsuki members. He knew that approaching 4 consecutive akatsuki members was much too dangerous. So he summoned a glass bunshin to take his place. Meanwhile, Toko's glass bunshin awaited a reply from any of the akatsuki.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"Almost any?" Uni said again after the new guy did. "He looks liek a wimp!" Masato laughed looking out of the Bush's. "wanna test him out Masato?" Uni asked looking at his eager friend. "Yeah!" Masato got up and picked up Samehada. He sprinted out of the Bush's and but Samehada to Toko's back. "Wanna die are you worthy to join the akatsuki prove it..." Masato said coldly into his ear.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 30, 2008)

Toko's glass bunshin turned it's head and looked at Masato from the far corners of his eyes. The bunshin jumped forward and turned around so that he could face Masato and fight him properly. He equiped himself with a kunai and took an offensive stance. *"Prove myself? Hehe, I thought you'd never ask."* Toko's bunshin said. It charged at Masato with the kunai in hand.

The real Toko was preparing for battle as he was sure they would soon figure out that's a bunshin. His eyes  surveyed the battlefield as he watched his glass bunshin charge at Masato. Toko himself began walking down towards the battlefield.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

“You fucking bastard, son of bi-”  Mikael began he thought he was raging at Sasuke but he didn’t realize he had another level until the fight he wanted so bad was interrupted.  “Who in the hell do you think you are?” he first raged at the man then turned to the other pair.  “And you, you little shits!  How dare you even fathom to think you might know what would work in this organization!” Mikeal screamed as he kicked the glass dome in front of him then glared at the pair.  In a flash he stood between them a tip of each katana pointing toward each of them.  “I am itching to kill something.  Which one should I start with?  Probably these fucking little brats…” he says turning his head toward Masato.
_________________________________________________

Ichijin began to move toward the hospital taking it slow for Hikaru.  “Damn, this has been one hell of a day…” he said with a sigh as he shook his head.  “What happened to you?”  Ichijin asked looking at him then shrugged.  “Doesn’t matter really.  After everything I saw today…” he let the sentence hang as he thought about the days events as they walked.  Shortly afterward they arrived at the hospital.  “We need some help now!”  he yelled kicking the door.

“Yes sir!”  one of the medic-nin’s called as they rushed over.
_________________________________________________

Kiya sighed as another tear fell from her eyes as she listened and looked at the sword as she stood.  “Oh, Vergil…” she mumbled as she let her fingers trail lightly up the flat side of his beloved blade.  “I am glad that you were spared such a fate…” Kiya said the tears falling.  “But, will happen to you now?  At least you will remain in my life…our lives…” she said quietly still confused at everything that had happened.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 30, 2008)

Hikaru's eyes shot open at Ichijin's exclamation. "God, Ichijin-san. It isn't even that bad." He said, a light chuckle in his voice, despite the pain he was in. A second medic-nin rushed over with the first and carried Hikaru to a bed and they started to look him over.

"I don't see any physical damage. There are no cuts, bruises... His vitals seem fine, too." The female medic said.

The male medic-nin had a chart in his hand. "Nothing physical? No signs of poison?" He asked the woman.

"None. It might be damage to his chakra system. We will have to get an expert on this to see if there is anything that can be done for now." She said, walking out to go grab someone to deal with Hikaru.

As she walked out, Raito walked in with Tensai at his feet. Raito chuckled at Hikaru laying on the bed. "You always seem to be the one to end up in the hospital bed, don't you?" He asked jokingly.

Hikaru smiled. Despite the constant teasing of each other, Raito and Hikaru were as close as brothers and considered themselves as such. "Yeah..." Hikaru said with a sigh. "I've had to have been here about three more times than you have. And the times that you were..."

"It was _your_ fault." Raito finished for him. "You always get a little bit too carried away when we train. You always act like you are fighting for your life." He chuckled. "Do I really scare you _that_ bad?" He asked, teasingly.

"Terrified." Hikaru said, his smile not leaving though every inch of his body felt like it was on fire.

"You should be." Raito chuckled. "So... Tell me what was going on out there." He said, taking a seat in the chair next to the bed.

Tensai jumped up on the bed that Hikaru was in while the male doctor left the room after observing Hikaru a bit more. Hikaru sighed. "I only understood so much of what was going on out there. I couldn't concentrate at all." He chuckled but then his face became more serious. "Kiya had died... But that Vergil... Gave his life for hers. He brought her back, but at the cost of his own life."

"Vergil? The one who tortured Tora-chan? And almost _killed_ you for protecting Kiya that one time? Didn't you say he blew up some kids while fighting you?" Raito asked, knowing a few things from stories that Hikaru had told him.

"Yeah... It is kind of ironic, though. Apparently he and Kiya-chan were in love." Hikaru said, a hint of sadness on his face.

"Damn, that's harsh on your part." Raito said, shrugging. "She sure knows how to pick them, doesn't she?" That upset Hikaru a bit.

"Bastard. I was trying to _forget_ about all of that. You don't know how lucky you are that I am in so much pain. I would get up and show you my newest method of elemental techniques." Hikaru threatened. "Anyways, somehow Vergil got put into a sword or something."

"That's crazy." Raito said. "So let me tell you what happened with me." He said. "There was this guy, Kanji. He must not know very much civilized stuff, because he was eating animals. Straight out of the forest. Cooked them first, though."

"Sounds like a weirdo." Hikaru said, petting Tensai lightly.

"Exactly my thoughts. So this Kanji guy. He was still hungry. I think he loved hunting... Crazed by the adrenaline rush or the sight of blood or something. Anyways, I was walking through the forest with Tensai to go train. Tensai was in his enlarged form. Kanji must have thought that he was a wolf or something, because he attacked poor Tensai and I had to fight the crazy guy. Luckily the little guy didn't get hurt. It turns out that he has been wandering most of his life, so had no sense of humanity, in a way. I got him to calm down and now he is in the other room, eating some normal food."

"It sounds like you are leaving parts out of your story..." Hikaru said, looking from Tensai to Raito.

"Yeah... Those parts are too twisted to talk about. Like I said, no sense of humanity." Raito sighed.

The two continued to talk for awhile until Hikaru drifted out of consciousness, right as the chakra system expert walked into the room to check him out.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Dec 30, 2008)

Kai jumps from tree to tree silently, he had heard some noises somewhere, like as if a battle had occurred, unsure about what was happening around him, in Konoha. He sighs loudly, “This sucks, I mean I have no clue what is happening here, and I’m the Hokage’s student for god’s sake,” He suddenly sees something, blood, “What the.....” Kai comes across a bloody battlefield. 
In there was a figure, a figure that looked familiar, “Kiya?” Kai asks with caution as he comes closer to her as she clutches a sword, bloody pieces was lying everywhere, Kai’s stomach churns from a slight disgust, he was used to this, but it still sickened him.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Dec 30, 2008)

Kazu stands in front of Konoha Village, a woman stands in front of him saying, "Konoha, I'm back." Kazu looks at her bewildered, "Who the hell are you?" He asks loudly too grab her attention.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 30, 2008)

"I'm a Konoha Jounin." replied Soga while showing her forehead protector. "Who are you?"


----------



## Caedus (Dec 30, 2008)

Kameda smirked as he stepped back, giving the fighting shinobi more space. The Maeda then turned to Sasuke who's giant flaming aura was disappearing. The Uchiha walked forward..a spark of lighting surrounding the Uchiha's blade as the Sharingan Warrior swiftly cut through the glass dome, he watched this little event and it was getting quite annoying with all of these people around. Sasuke then took notice of a second Toko walking his way here..it seemed one was a Kage Bushin..just previously Sasuke was ignoring him and focusing on Mikeal who was quick to change targets..

Grabbing his sleeve upward, Sasuke fully revealed his black blade sword...the weapon having served Sasuke ever since he was 12 and having slain countless through 8 long years. He wasnt exactly sure what would happen but if needed, he'll kill anybody that threatened him..


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Masato looked at the shinobi. "You think that little thing can beat a blade master..." Masato was holding a laugh but couldn't any longer as he busted out laughing and then jumped back. "i have a sword of legend!" He said pulling out Samehada from his back. "I well rip all that chakra out of you Akatsuki!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2008)

(( Erm... Sorry to tell you this but Kohona is in ruins, just thought you should know  ))

"Anyway get out of here Crystal, you will draw to much unwanted attention."Ryu said he slowly made his way into the village, using a genjutsu in order to apper mostly invisable. Of course Ryu was no good with genjutsu without using trigon in combination with it so it didn't work very well but at least it was something.
Crystal didn't make an attempt to follow, he was right... mostly.

Eventully arriving at the hospital he watched Ichijin keeping the genjutsu's effect active. However, most Shinobi (unless really stupid or not excatly bothered) would see right through it.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 30, 2008)

Hikaru's eyes opened to the same hospital room. Raito in the seat by the bed, Tensai napping at Hikaru's side, but there was a new person in the room, standing in the corner. He ignored the man for now and looked at Raito. "What happened? Did they find out... What was wrong?" He asked Raito.

Raito's face was mostly blank for a moment before he answered Hikaru. "Your chakra system is deteriorating. Their medical ninjutsu can't heal chakra system injuries." He said. "They said that it might recover over time... But until then..." Raito broke off for a moment. "You are not allowed to leave this bed for any reason." He finished.

Hikaru's eyes became sad. "Oh..." He sighed. "Well then, I won't make you sit there waiting for me to be able to get out of here." He said. His gaze turned to the man in the corner. "And who are you?" He asked.

"I'm Kanji. Tsumetai Kanji." The man introduced softly then flashed a smile at Hikaru. His teeth were very sharp, sharper than the teeth of any human should be. His teeth reminded Hikaru of an animal. "Nice to meet you, Hikaru. Sorry about attacking your dog." He said.

Hikaru chuckled. "It's fine. No harm done, I guess." He said.

"Right... No harm done..." He said and chuckled nervously. 

Hikaru raised an eyebrow. _As long as nobody died..._ He thought and looked at Raito. "You guys should go. I'm probably just going to sleep a bit more." He advised.

Raito nodded slowly. "Hikaru... Recover quickly, please..." He said sadly. "You're like my own brother, and I don't want your life to become a hell because you lose your chakra system." He said.

Hikaru nodded and smiled a bit. "I'm strong, Raito. I'll be fine." He promised.

Raito returned the smile and stood up. "Sleep well." He told Hikaru and walked out of the room. Kanji, who waved goodbye to Hikaru, followed behind Hikaru. The two left the Hospital. They walked back into the forest, headed for the lake.

"You two are pretty close, eh?" Kanji asked. "If I didn't know any better, I would say that you two were related." He said with a slight chuckle.

"We consider ourselves brothers." Raito said then turned around to face Kanji when they arrived at the lake. "Let's train." He said, getting into a fighting stance.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2008)

((Man ANBU destory their body's before dieing... Thats kinda, well pointless.))


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 30, 2008)

Toko jumped back at the scene of Masato and Mikeal. They were about to duke it out so he would leave these two perfectly alone. Toko also minded to keep his distance from Kameda and Sasuke. Those were the only two people left who didn't have an opponent. Sasuke would probably come after him because of his recent action of stopping his battle.

Toko looked from Kameda to Sasuke and Sasuke to Kameda. Why did all of this have to escalate into a major battle? *"This must be an unlucky day." * Toko said to himself. He posiyioned himself for a possile attack from either Sasuke or Kameda.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 30, 2008)

As, Soga was approaching Konoha's location, she thought.

"Im finally coming home."

When she was about to arrive at Konoha, what she saw shocked her.

"What the! What happened to Konoha?!" said Soga as she saw ruins of the once great Konoha.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

?A sword of legend?  Don?t make me laugh?? Mikael grinned at the guy.  ?To touch my chakra you have to catch me first.  Don?t you know about the Zensoku?s legendary speed you fucking idiot?? he said laughing as he appeared behind Masato slashing him shallowly across the back.  ?A sword that big doesn?t help you.  It hampers your abilities?It makes you slow?? he said in his ear a moment later appearing in front of him.  ?Don?t be a fool?? Mikael growled through his grin.
_______________________________________________

Ichijin paced near the hospital trying to wrap his mind on what happened.  ?I need to go back to get the body?? he grumbled to himself then shivered slightly.  ?but, I could use a little air?besides?I think she wanted a?little?time?? Ichijin mumbled to himself becoming distracted.  ?Oh what now?? he grumbled seeing the poor attempt at the gen-jutsu.  ?Ryu?  Is that you?? he said walking up to what he saw.
_______________________________________________

Kiya?s eyes were a bit blank as she looked up from the sword to look at Kai.  ?Kai-san?  Is that you?? she said quietly lowering the blade so the tip touched the ground.  ?What are you doing here?? Kiya asked her mind still slightly confused over the days events.  Death?life?the line between the two blurred for her now.  She stood looking at him still streaked in the mud that drowned her and the blood of the man she cared so deeply for.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2008)

"Not excatly the most bright of people are you... Then again what can you expect from someone born in the fire country, most are half-witted fools after all."Sliver said to her, he appered infront of her wearing an Leaf green cloak that covered his body, he likly used it to hide in a nearby tree. "Infact from what I seen he only shinobi from this village that has ever caught my eye was Ryu Hayabusa, but he turned out to be an half-wit too. Killing himself in order to save the current world. To bad it wont last eh?"

Ryu dispelled it, no point in hiding if you already been seen is their. He looked at Ichijin and said, "How you meant to know it's me... seriously, I'm not excatly human am I?" (I forgot to mention, Drake=Dragon child)). After a short period, a few seconds he came out with "I bet it was your traint wasn't it... Darkness chakra is one of the rarest after all and I'm only one I know of in this village that has it..."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 30, 2008)

"Oh well, Ryu was a great shinobi. Anyways, what happened to Konoha? And where are the survivors?" asked Soga as she turned towards Sliver, at the same time wondering who he was.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 30, 2008)

Kanji chuckled menacingly. "You want to train against _me_? Yeah... Good luck!" He exclaimed, amused.

"I brought you to the lake for a reason. Make it better for me." Raito laughed and made a handseal. "Raiton: Raikou Genkou!" He called out. Nothing seemed to happen.

Suddenly, Kanji yelled out in pain as electricity flowed through his body, shocking him. "What the hell was that?" He demanded.

"My Raikou Genkou. I send electricity through the ground and shock you, simple as that." He said with a smile. "Come on, Kanji! Show me what you can do!" He yelled.

Kanji ran at Raito and threw a punch. He moved so fast that Raito didn't even see it and got sent back into a rock. The rock shattered on impact. Raito gasped as Kanji came st him again, a kick heading straight for his chest. Raito quickly used his Kekkai Genkai to turn his body into fire. Kanji growled as his foot got burnt by the fire and jumped back. Raito changed his body back, standing up and crossing his arms.

"Full of surprises, Raito-san." Kanji said with a smile. "I must say, that was an interesting technique." He laughed and got down on all fours. "Yajuu no Jutsu." He activated his jutsu. His teeth became even more sharp and beast-like. His fingers grew sharp claws.

"Interesting." Raito said. "You became even less human-like." He chuckled. His body slowly turned into stone as he activated his Kekkei Genkai again. He charged at Kanji. "Gouwan!" He yelled, throwing a punch at Kanji. The beast-like Kanji jumped out of the way. The punch hit the ground and the ground exploded in a cloud of dust. Where he punched, there was a large crater. Raito's body reverted.

Kanji charged at Raito, throwing a slash with his claws at Raito's face. Raito gasped and pulled a kunai out of his sleeve and blocked the claw with his arm then slashed with the kunai, hitting Kanji's arm a bit. Kanji growled and jumped back, the two now facing each other again.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2008)

"What happend? If you really want to know their was an uprising, aginste a Hokage that was a dictator. He was treating everyone poorly so most of the Shinobi that had a good status within the village tried to kill him. Of course as to any uprising their where two sides, s the village turned into a battleground eventully the Hokage was killed at the cost of the Hidden leaf village."Sliver replied and added, "Sadly my activitys here must remain the upmost secert of Horizon. Therefore, I must kill you."Sliver replied he made an fire seal and asked, "I wounder, how long you will last for."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 30, 2008)

"Oh, no wonder. That pathetic Hokage. No, he doesnt deserve the name Hokage." replied Soga as she knelt down, took some soil and rubbed it on her hands.

"And, you wonder how long I'd last? Bring it on boy" replied Soga as she prepared a water seal.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"eh..." Masato said when he was slit across the back. "slow?" he smiled and then turned around fast with Samehada in one hand aiming right at Mikael's legs. "if anything happens to my i can call in ally like that but i don't think I need to speedy...." He looked at the speedster. "Also all you have is speed nothing else..." he taunted.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2008)

"Lady's first."Sliver said, he ended the seal seeing it pointless to use up chakra on a fire based jutsu that would most likly be countered by her water jutsu. He tied his fore head protector around his head it was unidentifyed due to it not acctully being a villages fore-head protector. "This fight should be intresting."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 30, 2008)

"Hah, very well. Water Release:Grand Waterfall Technique!" said Soga as she completed the seals.

A strong column of water rushed towards Sliver at high speed.

"Let's see what he's gonna do next."


----------



## EPIC (Dec 30, 2008)

Yamato walked up behind Kenshin and whispered,"What'cha lookin' for?" Then she looked past him and searched, but there was nothing there,"Maybe I'm missing something?" She shrugged it off and waited for something to happen.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2008)

Sliver raised his right hand and said, "Repulsion." A small part of the column of water that hit him was redirected back at her. "I hope thats not your most powerful Jutsu or you better douge." He drew the Nine dragons broad-sword and made a hand sign and hit the ground. Likly a summoning.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 30, 2008)

"Cool technique. If thats the case, Water Bunshin!"

The small column of water that was directed towards Soga turned into a Bunshin.

"Summon? Hmm, I'll need my sword for this." replied Soga as she dispelled the Bunshin.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 30, 2008)

Sasuke kept his eyes on Masato..he reconized the blade. It used to belong to the legendary Kisame who also was in Akatsuki. Each new individual did say something that theartened him in a way..while it may not have been inferered directly..Sasuke took it as a challenge either way. With all of these "rookies" wanting to join the organization and prove themselves..some had to die..Akatsuki was suppose to stay hidden and if these rookies lived and spreaded tales..then truely things could change..only death should occur..

"Uh..Sasuke?" Kameda questioned as his partner just stood there. 

"Were going with the code on how to deal with this..people" Sasuke simply responded.

"Your still angry..but it seems Mikeal..-" Kameda was cut off swiftly from Sasuke's response.

"Mikeal was suppose to be my target then the one who wields Kisame's blade claimed he would suck all of our charka. While this guy here.." Sasuke simply turned to him, the merciless gaze of the Sharingan Eyes now upon him.."Intefered with my fight.." Kameda looked as well..things werent turning out good at all..

________________________________________________________

Kenshin was staring into the empty forest green. His father had already proceeded to leave while he stayed behind to make sure things went fine. When they did for a few moments, a quick training excerise was needed but at least his father was moving alot better. His abilities were quickly becoming to what they once were. The young Uchiha suddenly turned when some unknown person came in. "And what the hell do you want.." Kenshin was rather taken by suprise and the moment..felt he was about to get into a fight..


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

Mikael laughed easily dodging the big unwieldy blade.  “Nothing more?  You know nothing of me!” he yelled at him his silver eyes glowing slightly.  “How dare you even begin to speak like this you snot nosed little brat!” he glared again swiftly moving behind Masato before he could stop swinging the legendary sword.  “But, my speed should be enough!” he screamed his frustration slamming his fist toward the guys back.
_____________________________________

“Ryu?  Damn…I was wondering if we were ever going to see you again…”  Ichijin then chuckled shaking his head.  “Yeah…my training that’s it.  Maybe we should work on that gen-jutsu of yours…” he said crossing his arms.  “There is something…different…” Ichijin adds looking at his friend then shrugs.  “Let’s walk and you can fill me in on what’s going on.  I have a feeling my day is about to get weirder…” he mumbled as he began to walk.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 30, 2008)

Kanji jumped at Raito again, swinging two claws. Raito's body turned into water, making the claws go right through him. Due to Kanji getting wet, Raito had an idea. He formed a string of hand seals. "Suiton! Suikoudan no Jutsu!" He yelled. Water from the lake shot at Kanji. Kanji jumped into the air to dodge, but the water followed him, hitting him in the air. He covered his arm with electricity using his Soshi Eda technique and jumped in the air, punching at Kanji.

Kanji did a midair dodging maneuver and grabbed Raito's normal arm, using it to throw him in the lake.

"Damn!" Raito yelled when he hit the water, electrocuting him badly. He quickly jumped back out of the water. "Even without ninjutsu or genjutsu... You almost got me." He said amused.

Kanji laughed. "That's enough for now." He said, deactivating his jutsu, becoming more human-like again.

Raito nodded then sighed. "You aren't bad, Kanji-san." He said and sat at the edge of the water.

Kanji chuckled. "I know I'm not. I've been fighting all my life." He said, sitting against a tree.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Dec 30, 2008)

Kai looked at Kiya, "Yea, It's me, I'm was just on my patrols, tonight and Kazu is at the entrance," Kai looks at Kiya even more confused than what he was earlier, "What the Hell Happened Here Kiya? Did you do this?" He asks her.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ashe had seen the smoke clear, and people had already made it back. The injured mostly. The one who was still lingering was Kenshin, and some person. Her uncle was already leaving. The wind blew slightly, the stench of blood and regular smells mixed in. Ashe herself started to walk back as well. Kenshin could handle himself. She makes her way down the path towards Konoha. Thoughts were jumbled in her head as she walked. Her eyes trail down the path. So much had happened. 
________________________________________________________________________
"Baka.."Otaski grumbled a bit annoyed. "Why must pests keep bothering us? Do we look like we are exterminators?" he muttered, somewhat humorously. "Looks like we will have more to kill" he brings out his scyth. He sighs some then shakes his head. "I didn't want to get my hands dirty today either..." he growls.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Masato dodged to the left and looked at the speedster. "This isn't my only weapon now speedster!" He smiled pulling out a katana in his left hand. "now fight me!" He swung around Samehada with his right hand. And with the katana he aimed at the speedsters legs.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 30, 2008)

Toko, at the moment, was in a stalemate. He didn't want to upset akatsuki so that he'd ruin his chances of joining, but he also didn't want to appear as a weakling upon asking to join. Toko thought for a minute and surveyed the battle field. He then saw someone hidden in some bushes. Toko had found his opponent. The bunshin began to head in the direction of the bushes.

Meanwhile, the real Toko began to approach the battlefield. He studied the person who hid in the bushes from afar as his glass bunshin came even closer to the destination. The glass bunshin arrived in front of the bushes and face to face with Uni. *"Anyone who opposes akatsuki opposes me. From here on out, I will fight beside akatsuki."* Toko said proudly.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"You want to go one on one?" Uni asked the Toko clone. "Well one I don't care who you stand with i well  fight you then! And Two I do play fair I guess..." He smiled stepping out of the bush's He quickly bit his finger and out came blood which he wiped on a yin yang Tattoo on his arm and then got out a scroll slamming his palm on it.

Soon  smoke appeared all around Uni and once it cleared 3 figures stood. Uni, Yin a devil like Uni with demonic wings, And last Yang a angle like Uni and With angle wings. "So a bastard wants to fight eh?" Asked Yin. "well why else would he bring out his are soul's?" yang replied. "Shut up..." yin said all 3 looking at Toko.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 30, 2008)

Sasuke glared at Toko..if Mikeal was dealing with the one who held Kisame's blade then he would find a way of relieving his anger. "No..you're fighting me.." Sasuke challenged to Toko. He didnt care about the others and should a three way fight occur..perfectly fine..the countless dead from Sasuke's previous training exercise remained, the field littered in bodies. The Sharingan Warrior was angered that somebody interfeered with his business..his fight and with that..wanted to see who this person was and what made him who he is. Akatsuki wasnt something for the weak and if he had to kill some cocky brats..then so be it..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2008)

"Shut up you gay bastard!" Inka growls at Shikka.

"Oh!  You're calling me gay without knowing me, and I KNOW you're a lesbian." Shikka fires back.

"So what you f*cking ass?  I admit it!  I swing that way! Who the hell cares!?" Inka growls, getting into his face.

"Give me some f*cking breathing room you b*tch!" Shikka yells, as then Inka pulls back her fist, Instinctively he pulls back his.  They slam each other in the face with fire infused fists, knocking each other back a few feet.

"Crap..." is all Tsuya can pull from her own mouth at the time.

"What the hell!?" Shikka and Inka both growl, not expecting flames from each other.

"What's your last name!?" they yell then glare, "I asked you first!" they growl angerly at first then turn away, becoming silent with each other.

"Now guys...It was all fine until that happened...So why don't we all TRY to get  along..."Tsuya says with a sigh.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

?Do??  Kiya shook her head confusion still running abound.  The joy of hearing Vergil?s voice then appearance of Kai knocked her precarious balance off once more.  ?This?  You think I?? she said looking around her eyes widening and she shook her head vigorously.  ?No of course not!? Kiya said as tears fell again as she thought about what she knew had happened.  ?Though honestly I am not positive on exactly what happened?? she said with a sigh still holding the sword.
______________________________________

Mikael easily dodged the other?s katana and shook his head.  ?Seriously!  What is wrong with people!  I usually toy with my victims but your cockiness is really getting on my nerves!? he snapped his rage boiling over as he heard Otaski again.  ?You call them pests?  What the hell are you even doing here?? he screamed at him.  ?When I am done with this asshole I will deal with you!? Mikael snapped his eyes on Otaski for a moment then using his speed he swung around behind Masato and pressed one katana to his throat and the other to his back.  ?I think I understand why Sasuke has that stupid code.  Not even satisfying anymore?? he grumbled.  ?Do yourself a favor and leave!?


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Dec 30, 2008)

Kai then looked at her even more confused, "Ok Ok, Kiya right now you don't look to good, we should take you inside the village, I'll get someone to clean this up, Come on with me," Kai holds his hand out to her so that she can grab it, "Answer me one question, Who does all this blood and stuff belong to?" Kai asks again looking at the gore all around him.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"Sorry can't do that speedster! Also i well drop my weapons you guess i am in a little problem here." Masato let go of the katana right over Mikael's foot. Masato quickly grabbed another of his 3 Katana's and dropped it right over the other foot. then he dropped Samehada which he had put on his back with a little latch he had on his shoulder which kept the blade on him. The blade dropped to the ground and then was kicked away by Masato. 

Uni noticed this and smirked giving a thumbs up to Yin who smiled. "Well lets go then?" Uni smiled and looked at the Uchiha. "Ha!" He smirked as he pulled out a katana. "3 way fight it is then?"


----------



## Caedus (Dec 30, 2008)

"Watch what you say...perhaps it would be wise of you and the other to join together so you both wont get slaughtered. I do not have time for weaklings and should it be permitted, I'll leave your pathetic selves to die. However if you disregard your warning, you'll be divided and then die alone. Do not take me as a fool for only the leader of the Akatsuki can claim command over me.." Sasuke boasted while keeping his merciless and emotionless expression. He stood there, his arms remained hidden by the sleeves of his cloak while his sword's blade however remained clearly seen..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 31, 2008)

Hikaru stared up at the ceiling. _Deteriorating chakra system..._ He thought with a sigh. _But what if it doesn't fix itself? What if I can't be a ninja anymore?_ Thoughts ran through his head. Every worry, every hope, every fear. He curled up into a ball-like position both due to pain and fear. He wanted some kind of hope. Someone to talk to. _This pain... Is terrible._ He thought as he groaned in pain. _I don't want to sit around here any more! I feel helpless... Useless..._ He sighed and fell into unconsciousness once more.
-------
Raito stood up. "Kanji-san. I just realized something." He said, looking over his shoulder at Kanji.

Kanjii opened an eye, looking back at Raito. "Hmm? What is it?" He asked.

"Kiya-chan. I'm sure she would want to know what's happening with Hikaru-kun. She worries easily." He said.

Kanji stood up. "I just hope she doesn't cut off my dick..." He sighed.

"Oh god, Kanji-san. What the hell did you do?" He asked as they started to walk in Kiya's direction.

"I flipped out on her because I thought she was being unappreciative. I called her an unappreciative, PMS-ing, whiny little bitch." Kanji said and chuckled nervously.

"You idiot..." Raito said, looking back at him with wide eyes. "She'll castrate you then burn it and feed it to Tensai." He said.

Kanji sighed. "Bye-bye, dick." He said, looking down at his pants. They continued to walk.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Toko looked over to see Sasuke joining his and Uni's duel. Toko was surprised to har that Sasuke still wanted a battle. Toko's glass bunshin made one distinct hand sign and broke down into tiny glass shards. Those glass shards began to spin around in a circular motion and then a smoke cloud appeared in the middle of the circling shards. The real Toko. He looked at each of his opponents, except for Sasuke. He purposely avoided his gaze.

*"I thouht you heard me when I said I am fighting on akatsuki's side, meaning I'm an A-LLY!" * Toko said with a bit of annoyance to Sasuke. *"But if you want to fight, I shall answer your call".* Toko stood, ready for battle as the glass shards circled him.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

"Lets be perfectly honest..my allegiance lies in Akatsuki and within Akatsuki there is only Akatsuki. We use people for our own goals..but other then that, there is no other use for others. Akatsuki doesnt waste time with kids like yourselves..arrogant and foolish. Claiming an allegiance when there isnt even one is a deadly mistake. But lets be reminded of one more thing..you made a mistake when you interfered with my business.." Sasuke stated. Kameda took notice of Sasuke being more..vocal then usual and displaying more emotion then he usually does. The Sharingan Eyes stared at the two shinobi who were armed and eager for a fight while he just stood there relaxed..


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 31, 2008)

"Summoning Jutsu"Sliver stoud up as a dragon was summoned, of course it wasn't 'his' personal summon he used the broad's swords abilitys in order to summon it. "Your really out matched..."
A shinobi shinobi landed by here wearing an ANBU cloak and Mask relating to an hawk and said,  "You really want to get out of here, if you want to know where the village is go south-east you'll find it." It was clearly a male and likly in his mid-40's.

Ryu made a hand seal and did a transformation jutsu to go back to his human form, temporilary. "Genjutsu? Work on it? No thanks... I hate using genjutsu's I'll admit they saved my life countless times while fighting my brother and the fiend..." He looked at Ichijin and added, "Why is your father weird? Arn't Hyuuga serious or at least most of their branch and main branch leaders?"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 31, 2008)

"Thank you whoever you are. However, I must complete a fight that I have started." replied Soga to the ANBU cloaked shinobi.

"Dragon summon, interesting. Nonetheless, I'll have to use my sword for this. Be careful boy, you are strong and I respect that, therefore I will not hold back. Flash of The Blade!" Her sword turned into a huge column of lightning.

"You may have a dragon, but what are you gonna do when you have lightning itself come towards you?" taunted Soga as she secretly created an exploding bunshin.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2008)

Dante lay on the ground, the toxinfinally wearing off and was able to move his body. 

"Ugh - I feel like crap. Guys, when you're finished you think you could help a crippled guy to Konoha. I wanna see the mother of my kid." he said weakly standing up, his legs weak from physical exhaustion.

____________________________________________________

Viral and Kurohara stood at the entrance of the akatsuki base. Viral stood looking at it

"You waiting for a red carpet?" Kurohara asked

"This is Akatsuki. They sensed me coming a long time back, they'll get to me when they're good and ready." Viral said as he leaned on a rock.

________________________________________________

Megumi's eyes opened as she was taken to the medical centre, she recognised the place. Her thoughts went to her left arm, where there was a lack of a hand. She sighed and cursed herself for not being stronger.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 31, 2008)

"Nothing, Nothing!" Yamato said,"I just thought it was kind of weird to see a guy looking at an empty forest." Yamato sighed, she didn't want to get into a fight just yet,"Oh, my name is Yamato by the way," she introduced herself,"Here let me check, Okamigan!" Yamato used Izanagi to check for any enemies,"Nothing..."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2008)

Rukia woke up in her usual fashion

"WHAT THE SHIT!!" she shouted, causing a baby to cry. "Sorry..." she said

She leaped up and stormed out of the medical centre and saw Megumi.

"Fuuuuuck. You only have one hand. Did my asshole brother of darkness do that? Where the hell is Dante. And my dinner. And get me a fucking magazine. Where the hell is Seijun?!" Rukia shouted in rage.

Megumi smiled at the bluntness. She needed to be stronger, if this ordeal had taught her nothing else it was that, though handicapped she would persevere and fulfil her role as Hyuuga leader. What else was there to do?

The Hokage needed to know what had transpired. She had vowed to disclose all matter to the Hokage as she did not want to repeat the same mistakes made by the family in the past.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 31, 2008)

"NEVER WILL I BE NICE TO THAT BITCH!" Shikka growls, as Inka adds, "I was just about to say the same thing to you, ya' bastard!"

Tsuya growls, _'Why am I stuck with argumentive sh*t-heads...'_ she thinks then sighs, "Just try to until we get back...Then you can tear each other apart."She mumbles, shaking her head a bit.

"NEVER!" The two growl, then leap at eachother, a bloodlust in their eyes. There is a burst of flames, a few sentences of all Profanity, and a few splashes of blood as they wrestled.
 
_'Definately...'_ Tsuya thinks as she walks over to the two piles of embers and blood, "You done...?" she asks quietly.

"For..." Inka starts, "Now..." Shikka ends.

"Good...Now let's help this poor man back so the medics can see him..." Tsuya says with a sigh.

"Right..." Shikka mumbles.

"Okay Tsuya-chan..."Inka says, standing spitting a bit of blood onto the ground.

"C'mon dude..." Shikka says, walking over and squating, for Dante to get a piggy-back ride, "Pitch a fit, and that sword over there will get shoved up 'yer ass." He says, motioning to Rebellion.

Inka grabs Rebellion, "Sh*t this is heavy..." she mumbles, as Tsuya tries to take it, only to fall to the ground with it. "You're right...Maybe we both should..." Tsuya mutters, as she keeps her grip on the hilt and Inka tenitively grabbed the blade.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 31, 2008)

Mikael shook his head as he moved his feet out of the way.  “The Akatsuki is full.  We don’t need anyone else and especially the likes of you.”  he growled raising his foot and kicking Masato in the back pushing him forward.  “I finally had a chance at Sasuke…then you showed up…” he snapped at this moment his anger knew no bounds.  He did everything in his power to make sure he kept his surroundings in focus.
__________________________________________

Kiya looked at Kia then looked around her.  “The body…has been cleaned up…” she said pointing to the now folded blanket.  “It…it was Vergil…” she said quietly looking at the sword she held a few tears beginning to fall again.  “R-right…I need to figure…things out…”  Kiya said looking at him.  “I…I need to find…Tora too…” she mumbled to him, glancing between him and the sword as she placed her empty hand in his out stretched one.
__________________________________________

“Uugghhh…” Tora groaned putting a hand on her head.   “I feel like I was hit by a boulder…”

“Y-yes…the p-poison…” Tereya said nodding weakly in response as she sat up the door opening as a medic-nin came in.

“Good!  I see the pair of you are awake!”  He said cheerfully grinning at the pair only earning a glare from Tora.  “Er…em…You had us a bit worried.” he said the smile fading slightly.  “But, you will be fine.  The same with the baby…they have a strong will to live it seems…” he said pointing at Tora.

“Yes…”  Tora said placing a hand on her rounded stomach earning a kick from the child inside.  “Megumi-sama?”  she asked him causing Tereya to look also.

“She will be fine also.  In fact I do believe she is already awake…”  He said looking at the charts he held.  “So many coming in today…” he said with a shake of his head.

“Good…” Tora sighed leaning back on the pillow.  

“C-can w-we leave?”  Tereya asked the man.

“Well…I would rather you didn’t.  That was a rare and strange toxin.  I would like to keep you for a while for observation.  Just to make sure that we got it all.  So relax and someone will bring you in something to eat…”  He said heading for the door and leaving.

“A-at l-least everyone s-seems o-okay…”  Tereya says leaning back on the pillow.

“Yeah…” Tora said as her thoughts began to race.  _“Where is Kiya?  And, Dante?” _she thought to herself worrying about the two people she loved most in life.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 31, 2008)

"The akatsuki join?!" He looked at Mikael that wasn't the reason I attacked him! The akatsuki show no interest to me and Uni."He looked back at Mikael. "I attack him because he was annoying me trying to join something he isn't ready for." Masato sighed. "You see me and Uni have one goal to kill all the kages we have no interest in joining you." Masato sighed again wondering what was about to happen as he put his hand up to stop yin who nodded. "Uni lets go!" he said looking at Mikael. "Eh if you are killing a kage call me speedster?" He waited to be impaled by the shinobi or just let free. 

Uni looked over at Masato and slammed his hand on the ground as yin and Yang went away in a poof of smoke. "Masato catch up to me." He said as he walked away to the north.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

"Pathetic..absolutely pathetic" Sasuke simply stated in annoyance..after all o this, they were starting to run away. The Sharingan Warrior simply turned to Toko..his merciless eyes glaring into him as Kameda let out a low chuckle, this was all rather amusing and the fact things were ending as they were..it was pathetic. "Now that just leaves you.." Sasuke simply said as he looked at Toko, he wasnt sure on what to do..perhaps he should attack but he realized Mikeal and Otaski were in the area, annoyed and may have tried something. Things werent exactly the best the moment and the presence of a Hyuuga and some other shinobi were nearby which only added to this odd situation.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Dec 31, 2008)

Otaski closes his eyes and sighs some. "Troublesome" he mutters mostly to himself and then opens his eyes. The way the guy had 'pledged' his sudden alliance with the Akaksuki make him chuckle a bit. Otaski wasn't the strongest, but he had other beneficial attributes.  He surveyed the battlefield. Currently he didn't want to get into a fight with Mikael, even though it was quite tempting.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Toko glanced in Uni's direction as he began to retreat from battle. His expression was hidden but Toko was glad that was one less person he had to handle. Toko then directed his attention completely on Sasuke. The glass shards continued to circle around Toko. *"It is just you and I now, Sasuke. Lets see the power of the Uchiha clan."* Toko said. The glass shards swirling around Toko  connected together and formed a giant glass shuriken. It then flew straight at Sasuke. 

Toko took a defensive position while waiting to see the results of his attack.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes stared at the shuriken as the Sharingan Warrior then instantly disappeared from view. Kameda smirked narrowing his eyes as the Sharingan Warrior appeared rapidly sprinting to Toko, barely visible, the Uchiha having ran away from the shuriken's range before rapidly changing direction and charging directly at Toko himself after avoiding the incoming shuriiken. The black blade sword appeared, barely visible as the crimson sharingan eyes stared into toko's..the former leaf shinobi charging in full speed..quickly closing the gap..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 31, 2008)

Raito approached Kiya slowly, only to see Kai there already. Kanji stood a bit behind Raito to keep from angering Kiya. "Kiya-chan." Raito said. "We have a few updates on Hikaru if you want to know." He told her, approaching slowly. Raito turned to Kai and smiled as a greeting then looked back at Kiya. His gaze turned to the sword. _Vergil..._ He thought as he realized the carnage.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 31, 2008)

"Pfft... 'Boy' your seriously under esimating me already. I would of took that ANBU's order if I was you." He put his left hand behide his back and gripped a scroll.
_So stubborn, it's hard to believe we even came to this village. Oh well, at least my ANBU cloths still fit and I'd hate to end up moving around in the fire and bird countrys in something that doesn't fit._The ANBU thought and jumped back a few feet.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 31, 2008)

?Father??  Ichijin looks confused then chuckles.  ?No?not my dad.  My day??  he says chuckling as he shakes his head.  ?And, no we are not all serious.  Just look at Dante?? he begins then stumbles on his thoughts and shakes his head.  ?Ever have one of those days?  Everything goes wrong and nothing makes sense?? He says as they walk.  ?So where have you been?  What has been going on with you??  Ichijin asks looking at his friend.
_________________________________________

?Well that the first smart fucking thing you have said!?  Mikael said pulling his blades back and pushing Masato forward with his foot.  ?Now get the fuck out of here before I change my mind and kill you before a kage gets the chance.? He said grinning a chuckle now in his voice though the anger still remained.  He glances at Sasuke and sees him charging as then looks toward Otaski and Kameda.  ?Damn it?he was suppose to be MY target?? Mikael growls as her turns back to watch Masato.
__________________________________________

?Hikaru-kun?  What do you mean?  What?s wrong with him??  Kiya asked concerned as she looks to Raito.  She continues to stand holding the sword and Kai?s hand.  She shakes her head slightly as if to clear her mind of the confusion only to have lift for a moment and fall back into place like a fog.  ?Is he okay?? she says finally starting to remember sending Ichijin to take him to the hospital.  ?What did they say?? Kiya asks looking at Raito her eyes flickering to the man behind him.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Toko wasn't surprised to see Sasuke successfully dodge his shuriken. He then witnessed Sasuke dissappear.  *"Hmmm, where did that Uchiha go?"* Toko said slightly baffled. He then saw "blurs" of Sasuke charging right towards him. Toko still kept in mind not to look him in the eyes, even though he was moving too fast for Toko to see him. Toko did a movement with his hand as if he was calling the giant shuriken back to him. He was. The shuriken that was plowed into the ground rose up and started spiraling back towards Toko, and Sasuke was in that path.

Toko himself, took out a kunai and charged at Sasuke also. His speed couldn't compare to Sasuke's. They were heading directly towards each other, preparing to clash. The giant shuriken still trailed behind Sasuke.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

Sasuke closed in the gap, his Sharingan predicting his enemy movements as he closed in. As the two closed in, Sasuke swung his blade across the middle, striking at Toko's midsection, the blow swiftly coming in through as the Uchiha slowly down before skidding to a halt, quickly turning around to see his attack have effect..he was also aware of the shuriken coming in after him and he wondered if the shuriken would run into Toko himself.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Sasuke's blade easliy slashed through Toko. When Sasuke slashed him, a weird sound occured that didn't sound like a blade cutting flesh. It sounded more like a blade cutting crystals. Where Toko was cut, glass had seemingly replaced his flesh. Shards of glass had fallen to the ground. There was not a hint of blood anywhere. The area where Toko got cut was an open gash and with an inside look, his body's insides was an endoskeleton completely made up of glass shards.  

Toko chuckled a bit. He clasped his hands together which stopped the giant shuriken. The shuriken broke down into tiny glass shards and entered into Toko's body from the midsection, where Sasuke had just cut him. The glass shards on the ground, the ones that were just cut off, rejoined Toko's body and sealed up the gash. He turned around to face Sasuke, avoiding his gaze and laughing. *"Hehehahaha! You know, that was a pretty bad cut there. I could've died mind you."* Toko said sarcastically. *Well, lets continue youngster! No need to hault the festivities!"* Toko said amused. 

Toko made a few handsign and spread his arms as if he was going to fly. *"Ninja art: Glass weapon replacement technique!* Toko said. His left and right arms broke of into many shards and reformed into a  long sturdy katanas. It was made of glass but it was as strong as an actual katana. Toko charged at Sasuke with his glass katana arms.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

Sasuke just glared as his target came in..glass, a body made out of glass. This changed tactics somewhat as the Uchiha took a glance at the sky..no not yet..it would be a waste to use that jutsu on one target after all. The Sharingan Warrior the raised his blade. "Chidori nagashi.." A spark of lighting ran along the black blade of the Uchiha. Now with the extra cutting power of the chidori and his naturally devasting sword..Sasuke then charged forward, using his speed to his advantage as he swung his Sword down the middle..curious to see if his lighting technique would change anything..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Toko's eyes lit up in glee as Sasuke used a lighting technique to inhance his blade. *"Hehe, this kid doesn't know what he's doing..."* Toko said to himself. He formed an "X" shape with his 2 blade arms and parried Sasuke's strike. The lighting from Sasuke's blade transferred into Toko's body. The electricity surronded Toko's body as if he was a spark man. Toko laughed at Sasuke. *"Dear boy, glass conducts electricity. It can even create electricity by rubbing it together."* Toko said. *"And I heard that you were a genius. BAH! Guess they were only rumors."* Toko said in dissappointment.

The electricity from Sasuke's blade was now in Toko's. Toko kept his blades in an "X" shape and ran past Sasuke. He slashed with the X shape as he ran past with his lighting powered glass blades. He turned around to see if his attack did any damage at all.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

Sasuke stood there before slightly turning around, his speed avoided most of the strike but there was a minor slice on his arm. The Uchiha didn't seemed phased at all. Suddenly, Toko's back was blasted by several explosive tags that have been placed there at the last moment... Thanks to Sasuke's free hand that remained hidden in his sleeve. The Sharingan Warrior then turned around fully. "Now that I understand your jutsu...you dont have much time to live" Sasuke simply stated, his merciless Sharingan Eyes staring towards Toko..it didnt matter if he suffered a minor wound..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Toko was surprised to see several tags on his back. He went to take them off but it was much too late. They blew up in a large explosion covering a good half of the area. After the explosion and the smoke/debris cleared, Toko was nowhere to be seen. But then, from every direction, tiny, very tiny, shards of glass began to gather at the spot Toko was last it. The glass shard began to form Toko's body, piece by piece. Toko's body was soon fully regenerated in front of Sasuke. Toko slowly shook his head looking at Sasuke's feet and avoiding his gaze.

*"For someone who fully understands my jutsu, you sure don't play the part. You seem to think just because you're an Uchiha your power is superior. When in all, you're just some arrogant kid who needs to learn his place."* Toko said. Toko silently stood there and plotted his next move. He knew that surpassing sharigan was the biggest problem of this fight and that getting caught in a genjutsu would mean certain death.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

"Your quick to make assumptions..if thats the matter..I'll make sure you'll be obliterated right on the spot.." Sasuke simply stated. Kameda's eyes almost widened. "Is he going to use..?" Kameda questioned, it was a rare jutsu but the devastation would be too much..even for Toko, a direct shot meant death, there was no exception..Sasuke was equally in danger. The Sharingan Warrior then rapidly formed hand signs, the very image of the hands were just a blur even to the most skilled of Sharingan Eyes. "Fire Style: Great Dragon Fire Jutsu" The Uchiha took a step back as he then exhaled several gigantic fireballs. The fireballs took the shape of fierce dragon heads, the very intense heat could easily punch through thick walls on concrete and could easily set mass forest fires. The gigantic fireballs of intense heat came in rapidly at different radius towards Toko, each cable of mass destruction. The problem with Sasuke's intended finishing move took much preparation, his target may even be killed before conditions were prepared..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Toko hardly laughed at Sasuke's remark as Toko began forming hand signs. *"Obliterate me? You arrogant fool. Standing in front of me in a battle isn't smart at all.* Toko simply stated. Toko had already finished his hand signs and right before Sasuke initiated his own hand signs, Toko yelled *"Ninja art: Mirror mimic no jutsu!"*. Toko's glass body became so refined that it resembled a mirror and the reflection was Sasuke. He was standing directly in front of his mirror reflection. Toko's body then perfectly resembled Sasuke and he was able to perfectly mimic every hand sign that Sasuke made. 

At the end, Toko also said *"Fire Style: Great Dragon Fire Jutsu"*. He blew the same amount and sizes of dragon flames that Sasuke did. The flames collided with each other presenting unbelieveable heat. After the jutsu, Toko went back to appearing as his normal self. The mimic jutsu that Toko used was a powerful jutsu and could copy it's opponents jutsus perfectly so long as they stayed infront of them. But the thing was,the dragon flame wasn't Toko's jutsu and the fatigue of the jutsu was much more overwhelming than in Sasuke's case. 

Toko knelt to the ground feeling the after effects of the jutsu. His body looked a little beat up. *"Damn..... I didn't know...... copying that technique..... would drain so much of my..... energy."* Toko said in heavy, tired breaths. He rose back to his feet but was still a little weary. 

Toko then initiated another sequence of hand signs and put his hand on the ground. His speed was quite slow due to the fatigue of the dragon flame jutsu. *"Wind style: Sand summoning no jutsu!"* Much of the grass on the ground shriveled up and became sand. Toko had his hands prepared for a possible jutsu the minute Sasuke's budged.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Dec 31, 2008)

Kai looks at Ratio and nods back in good nature. Kai lifts Kiya up and says, "Look guys we should get out of here," Kai fiddles hoping somebody would also agree with him. This atmosphere isn't a great area to chat and it was depressing.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 31, 2008)

Sasuke narrowed his Sharingan Eyes...this was rather more interesting then he thought and attempting to overwhelm his enemy with offense wasnt going to work...there had to be strategy so he wouldn't make mistakes. Sasuke then quickly dashed off to the side, using his speed once more to his advantage. Using glass as a jutsu was something he wasnt expected and the user was skilled at it. The Sharingan Warrior then leaped in the air, swinging his sword down the middle "Wind Sword jutsu.." A barrage of slicing winds errupted from the sword, the slicing blades swooping in..ready to slice up through the glass and anything else in the way. While this may have been pointless considering Toko could always heal..a swift plan was currently at work..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko watched as Sasuke jumped above him and launched a barrage of wind sword strikes at him. Toko formed numerous hand signs, but they were quite slow. The fatigue of the dragon flame jutsu was taking its effect. Toko finished his hand signs and prepared his jutsu. *"Attacking me from above? You've just made an error child." Wind style: Sandstorm twister no jutsu!"* Toko yelled. The sand that Toko had just summoned turned into a nasty twister like sandstorm. The sandstorm twister engulfed Toko and Sasuke. Toko would remain alright, but the same couldn't be said for Sasuke.

If Sasuke escaped the jutsu or was hit by it was left to be seen.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes widened just as the twister engulfed him. There was no sound at all for several moments as the twister did its work. But in the aftermath of the twister..a body remained lying face down in the dirt, no movement at all..Kameda gritted his teeth as he stepped back, trying to see through but could only watch. He then narrowed his eyes..fully aware that Mikeal was watching and could possibly learn Sasuke's fighting style just by watching..Sasuke was either playing not to show Mikeal too much or actually fighting his foe and ignoring all who saw him..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko took a big sigh of relief when he saw a body fall to the ground. He was both in awe and relieved to see Sasuke's body. Toko stepped back from the body, bewildered at the sight. *"Did that technique truely finish this child off? This can't be. He's an Uchiha!"* Toko questioned himself. Toko continued to retreat, step by step as the smoke cleared. Toko then relized that the body wasn't moving. As always, Toko's facial expression was hidden but his eyes told the entire story. Toko was overwhelmed as he claimed victory over the Uchiha. 

*"Do you see this akatsuki? This is my power. I have defeated Sasuke Uchiha! I have proven my power!" * Toko said in a victorious manner. He looked over at the body laying in the dirt. *"Well kid, you tried. I must give you that."*


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Suddenly..the body exploded into a puff of smoke and in the aftermath, revealing a dead log with several explosive tags attached to it. Kameda smirked.."Too easy to put down somebody of Sasuke's calibur". The tags then detonated and considering the close range it had been, the blast was sure to be heavy as the explosion blasted Toko back. Then out of nowhere..the sound of one thousand birds chirping echoed through the area..the location unknown but the sound clearly evident. Even now the Uchiha was making a plan..things werent as they seemed..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko was completely caught of guard with the explosion. In all  the confusion in the debris, Toko frantically looked around for Sasuke upon hearing the chidori. His bamboo hat was blown off during the explosion. Pieces of Toko were regenerating from having being blown off in the explosion.*"A substitution jutsu! That bastard, how could I have been so naive and fallen for it."* Toko said in frustration. Toko initiated some hand signs and placed his hand down on the sand. *"Ninja art: Glass creation no jutsu!"* The sand began to morph into a field of glass shards. 

Toko followed up by initiating another sequence of hand signs and he bellowed  *"Ninja art: Glass dome no jutsu!* The newy made shards formed a protective glass dome around Toko.

Toko looked around from the insides of his dome. *"Reveal yourself bastard."* Toko said in annoyance.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 1, 2009)

"Hikaru-kun's chakra system is deteriorating. He's in a lot of pain and there wasn't anything the doctors could do for him." Raito said. "If he doesn't heal... He can't be a shinobi anymore. He is optimistic, though. I don't know how he can be. He's passed out a few times from the pain already and yet he continues to say that he will get through it." Raito sighed. "He's too confident for his own good."

Kanji stood with his arms crossed, avoiding looking at Kiya.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Suddenly a strong firm hand grabbed the ankle of Toko, pulling him down into the ground, leaving most of Toko's upper body exposed above the ground. The sounds of the chidori still echoing from all directions when suddenly, out from the nearby forest came Sasuke quickly running towards Toko, coming in full speed..his left palm holding a ball of lighting charka, the chidori ready to plunge right into his target as Sasuke closed in. This stronger concentration of lighting was sure to leave a brutal impact. However things werent what they seem...one may be fake, the other real..maybe both were fake after all..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko was inside his glass dome, searching for any sign of Sasuke. Then all of a sudden, Toko was halfway pulled underground, leaving his lower body along with his arms useless. Toko struggled to free himself from the ground but it was no use. *"I was to careless. But as long as my glass dome holds firm, that Uchiha won't be able to touch me."* Toko said while continuing to struggle. Toko then saw that 2 Sasuke's were headed in his direction. He paniced a bit but maintained his sanity. *"He can't break my dome, he can't break my dome, he can't break my dome."* Toko repeated to himself. *"He shouldn't have enough chakra left to do so anyway."* Toko tried to reinsure himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiya looks surprised as Kai picked her up but she settles against him cradling the sword as she stares at the blood soaked blanket.  She listens quietly trying to force her confused mind to focus as Raito speaks.  ?Poor Hikaru-kun?? Kiya says softly.  ?He knows how it feels?? she mumbles even softer as she sighs.  ?I wish I could do something?but I really don?t think I can?? Kiya says looking to Raito with half vacant eyes hoping he understood that even if she could comprehend everything she still wouldn?t be able to heal him.
_______________________________________

Mikael watched the fight eagerly slowly looping his swords in large lazy circles.  ?Now this is interesting?very impressive??  he said chuckling to himself.  ?If he can beat Sasuke I will make sure he gets a slot?? Mikael laughed then scowled.  ?Wait?Sasuke?s death is up to me?? he growled then suddenly not as impressed as he was moments before.  ?That bastard?? Mikael snapped as he again glared toward the fight.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 1, 2009)

Raito shrugged. "I'm going to go check on him." He said and turned around, making Kanji lift his head up and look at Raito. Raito looked over his shoulder at Kiya. "He's at the hospital, if you want to check in on him. I just thought I would let you know about what is going on with him... Keep you updated, you know?" He said and took a step away. "You always _have_ worried about Hikaru-kun." He chuckled a bit. "I'm surprised at how well you two get along. He always tells me when you two get into fights, yet it seems you still care about him through it all..." He said and took another step. "Even _I_ would be sick of him by now, if I were you." He laughed again and looked at Kanji. "Kanji-san. Do you want to come with me or clear up things with Kiya-chan?" He asked.

Kanji looked at Raito then at Kiya. "If I don't get that out of the way now, I may never get around to it." He admitted and smiled at Raito. "Go on, check on him." He said and took a step away from Raito.

"Okay. Good luck with that." Raito chuckled and called back at Kiya once again. "Go easy on Kanji, will you? He is new to the whole 'civilized' thing. Not a good concept of humanity." He begged her and ran toward the hospital.

Kanji sighed and looked at Kiya. "Kiya-chan. I am sorry about earlier." He apologized, trying to be as sincere as he possibly could. "Like Raito-san said, I'm new to the manners and things. Maybe it would be better if I explained it to you when you get settled somewhere else." He said with a sigh, seeing how Kiya was hardly focused.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 1, 2009)

"Oh erm... nothing really appart from saving the world and training. Only real mentionable event is 'dieing' then having suddrernly come back. So yeah that was one of those days, and something about a Gaiden."Ryu replied and continued walking he put his hands behide the back of his head. He gave a breif sigh showing some signs of depression and said, "It's hard being the only member of my kin left. Especially since I'm immortal now, it's hardly the best way to live a life when you have no one left."

Tyber sat back on the tiled roof of an unfinished village building thinking to himself. _The village is so easy to sneak into when all the Shinobi are busy, ANBU probly already know that I am here however._ He was wearing a black trench coat with the Hayabusa's family seal on the back of it, their was a varity of summoning scrolls on two belts he wore around his chest in an X shape and on his back, and a hawk was stoud next to him. He added to his thoughts _Ryu Hayabusa's name means both two important animals in are clan, suites him as well. He acts very relaxed when he's not in combat or training but when he is in combat he becomes very serious and always trys to kill his oppent as quickly as possible, only time he wont is when his oppent is much weaker or has been lead down a wrong path._


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

Kai smiles grimly and feels out of place, "Um...You must be Kanji-san, I'm I right? I don't think this is a good place to have our conversations, I think your right we'll finish this inside Konoha, do you know a good place? Kanji-san, if not we'll just head over to the Hospital or my apartment," Kai looks around a little agitated, something was seriously out of place and it was screwing him over, he couldn't put his finger on what it was.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2009)

Viral and Kurohara walked into the Akatsuki base. 

"What the hell?! Anyone heeereee?! Yoohoooo" Viral shouted as Kurohara stood back his eyes scanning the area. If they were there, they hid their presence well. Viral knew something, of course he would, he had the most advanced form of the Byakugan there was but he wasn't sharing it.

As much as it seemed like a bad idea Kurohara had to trust the Dante clone for now.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasuke was fully aware of the situation..he was using lots of charka but his plan was still a secret..there was no hints on what his plan was but the Great Dragon Fire technique was a very powerful jutsu at the cost of lots of charka. The Sharingan Warrior then leaped into the air..plunging his chidori into the glass dome. There was a great flash for a moment but the sounds of the one thousand birds continued..the uchiha, thrusted his arm in..the chidori still in his palm..slowly getting too the downed shinobi while the Sasuke that pulled down Toko into the ground in the first place was no where to be found..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko looked up above him to see Sasuke deterioratng his glass dome with a lighting technique. Toko was a little baffled. *"How is that Uchiha destroying my glass dome with a lighting technique? Glass conducts electricity!"* Toko then thought for a moment and relized how he was doing so. *"By focusing that much electricity into one selected spot, the glass dome won't be able to withstand it for long even though it's a conductor.  My depleting chakra supply wasn't enough to form a sturdy enough dome!"* Toko relized.

Toko continued to struggle but it was no use. He still couldn't free himself from the ground. He knew if Sasuke actually reached him, Toko could possibly be in danger.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasuke further pressed on..narrowing his Sharingan eyes, his foe was stuck in one spot and he had the advantage. The Sharingan Warrior was slowly thrusting further through with the chidori and after several moments..parts of the glass dome snapped into pieces..the dome now having being reduced to a broken shell of defense. The chidori began to fade away as Sasuke took a glance at his arm before looking at the downed shinobi. "Now..what's your next move.." Sasuke asked..his Sharingan Eyes glaring downward at his target..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko would have loved to make a move but he was still subdued in the head hunter jutsu. Pieces of the broken sheild dome fell inward ontop of Toko. He had given up on trying to struggle free but he decided to give it one last try. He continued to struggle with all of his might, when finally, he was able to pry an arm lfree of the ground. Toko looked at his hand and arm with envy. *"My jutsu from earlier, the sand summoning must've made the ground less dense."* Toko thought.

He held his hand up towards the sky, where Sasuke was at. *"Ninja art: Glass canon no jutsu!"* Toko said as his arm turned into a glass canon and shot an armada of glass shards at high speed directly at Sasuke.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasuke narrowed his eyes before moving his head to a side..a piece of glass lightly cutting his cheek. Then in quick response..once more did Sasuke draw upon his blade, clutching his sword at first with one hand as he unleashed a great defensive flurry of strikes, rapidly slicing all over, cutting through the glass. Suddenly, out from behind Sasuke appeared a Kage Bushin, clutching a Demon Wind Shuriken, throwing the massive weapon into the armada, the larger weapon smashing the glass out of the way while taking heavy damage itself before the weapon dropped into the ground. Sasuke then proceeded to display his intense speed and swordsmanship as he cut through the glass until it finally ended. THe Uchiha was breathing heavily and looked tired but he wasnt done yet. "It's time I show you the true power of the Sharingan..and why the Uchiha Clan was considered to be amoung the elite..." The Akatsuki slowly began to walk forward towards the downed Toko while the Kage Bushin from earlier suddenly appeared by Toko's side, his feet pinning down Toko's arm to the ground..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko made to use another round of his glass canon no jutsu but he found his arm being pinned down by Sasuke's shadow clone. *"Damn!"* Toko said to himself. This time, he really couldn't move. He then remarked to what Sasuke said. *"True power of the sharingan eh? Hehehehahahaha! try your best child!"* Toko mocked. In reality, Toko was worried for his life. He was now in a stalemate, with him unable to do anything.  

Inside Toko's body, with his now low chakra supply, he focused almost all of his chakra to his body. He knew that if he was to survive the sure deadly technique Sasuke wold use, he'd need the rest of his chakra to do it.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

"We will see.." Sasuke's said in response.  just mere feet away. Kameda's eyes almost widened..he knew exactly what was going to happen. He thought of Sasuke's original plan but it changed and either way, it was still a danger to both Sasuke and Toko. "Wait Sasuke..!" Kameda then took a step forward in his attempt to try and warn his comrade. "Its okay Kameda..I'll be fine.." The Sharingan Warrior simply responded. 

The Sharingan Warrior made several handsigns in rapid succesion. "Earth Style..earth prison jutsu.." The Sharingan Warrior narrowed his eyes as the earth began to raise, encasing itself around Toko with thick layers of earth as the earth rose, giving Sasuke a view into Toko's face. Kameda narrowed his eyes..Sasuke copied that jutsu from him personally with his Sharingan. 

Only Toko's face remained uncovered...the Sharingan Warrior then reached out as he grabbed his foe's throat..forcing Toko to look into Sasuke's eyes. The Sharingan Warrior closed them for several moments but it wasnt long till that changed. The eyes of the legendary Sharingan Warrior began to open revealing the Legendary Mangekyou Sharingan. "Now..feel the wrath of Tsukuymoi.."

Before Toko's eyes..the world instantly changed into some hellish dimension. Several days of mental torture would soon begin..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Toko was caught offguard by the earth prison technique. As his body was incased in more earth, Sasuke grabbed his neck and forced Toko to look him directly in the eyes, something tht Toko tried to avoid during the entire battle. Toko found himself in some kind of demon realm He was chained up to a board and nable to make a move. He then saw an army of Sasuke's, all holding long katanas. Toko had a weird feeling that his glass body wouldn't save him here. He couldn't feel any of his chakra in his body. *"N-n-no. I've been caught in a genjutsu."* Toko thought to himself. 

Toko silently waited for his impending doom to begin. He knew that getting caught in an Uchiha's tsukuyomi meant the battle would soon be ending.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 1, 2009)

“Seriously!  Not again…you fucking bastard!”  Mikael screamed angry that yet again Sasuke had beat him to the punch.  He sped forward bypassing kameda and slammed into Sasuke’s body, one of the few people that could move fast enough to stop the torturous genjutsu.  “You son of a bitch!”  he glared down at the Uchiha his sword at the others throat then grinned.  “If this guy is that good, he might be interesting to have around…” Mikael thought to himself his grin widening not hearing the voices around him.  “You know…we do seem to have an opening since that stupid Hyuuga went and go himself killed.  Why don’t we let him hang around a bit.  Might help in finding the man that brought down Vergil.”  Mikael said still grinning at Sasuke but stepping back so the other might rise.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasuke stood upright as his kage bushin exploded into a puff of smoke. Sasuke glared at Mikeal before glaring at Toko..Mikeal did have a point about Toko though..his abiltities were better then he thought and perahps he would truely make a interesting ally in the future but there was no need to argue on further considering that a Hyuuga and somebody else had been detected earlier. There was no need to waste charka on Mikeal considering they were still in the same organzation when there could be danger later on. The Mangekyou Sharignan Eyes closed for several moments as Sasuke re-opened them, revealing his normal, three tomoe Sharingan. Unknowingly to all except Sasuke and Kameda..both knew the dangers of using the Mangekyou Sharingan..


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

After mere seconds of being in the genjutsu, it suddenly vanished and Toko returned to reality. He saw Mikeal and Sasuke standing near him. The earth jutsu wore off and Toko was free. He stubled to get on his feet as he was feeling dizzy and fatigued from the battle. *"And what came over you to give me mercy Uchiha?"* Toko said to Sasuke. Toko tirned towards Mikeal but he didn't have anything to say to him. Toko began backing up and took a seat on a nearby rock. He put his hand on his head and laid back. *"So, what do you guys think?"* Toko said in a weak voice.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasuke's Sharingan eyes glared towards Toko and Mikeal. "My current mission is to find and kill the person or persons who killed Hyuuga Vergil, I'm not here for recruitments..if you know anything, say so if not..then your life has been spared. Mikeal's the one who allowed your life to be spared..maybe he has your answers.." Sasuke stated. 

"Were going then..?" Kameda asked. 

"The intruders on the nearest base..we'll see what they want.." Sasuke stated as he began to walk off towards the nearby forest. Kameda smirked as he looked at Mikeal and Toko. "Well it seems were off..you two have fun.." The Maeda then turned around and proceeded into the forest as well..ignoring the countless corpses that surrounded them from Sasuke's previous exercise..

Night was coming..


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2009)

Mikael glared after the pair.  ?Bastards?one day my sword will know your blood?? he said spitting on the ground as he sheathed his twin katana?s and then turned to the other man.  ?You said your name was Toko?? Mikael growled at him then nods as his slight body relaxed now that the Uchiha was gone.  

?Well now let?s see??  Mikael said smirking as he crosses his arms, lightly tapping his fingers.  ?It does seem we are short a member?and you certainly proved yourself worthy.?  He mumbled as he began to pace.  ?Not many would take on the Uchiha-ha?then he cheats by pulling that eye crap of his??  Mikael says flinging his hand as he stops in front of Toko his silver eyes looking at him.  ?Can you travel?  And, how fast do you think you can move?  I think you should go to the base and see leader-sama??  Mikael says grinning, standing in front of him his arms crossed and legs akimbo as he waits.
____________________________________________________________

Ichijin actually laughs out loud at Ryu?s statement.  ?Holy shit!? he says shaking his head losing his normally serious composure.  ?What is it about people dying and not staying dead??  Ichijin says wiping the tears of laughter from his eyes.  ?Sorry Ryu-san?? he said catching his breath.  ?Your time away sounds a lot like mine!?  he then shakes his head once more then looks at his friend.  ?Gaiden?? he says quietly confused.
_____________________________________________________________

?I died Kai-kun?did you know that??  Kiya says quietly running her fingers lightly up the blade wondering if she had imagined Vergil?s voice as she touched the sword.  ?Vergil brought me back?? she started to tell him what happened in slightly detached voice, her mind trying to remember.  ?He sacrificed himself?for me?Vergil did that?? Kiya says looking at her friend.  ?Dante?he got really weird?he did this?? she says quietly pointing the sword at the world around them.  ?He hurt Rukia too?? Kiya then looked at Kanji for a moment then pushes back against Kai her eyes wide.  ?Are you going to yell at me again??  she asks him fear in her eyes.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 2, 2009)

Toko went to retrieve his bamboo hat which was blown away during the battle. He placed it back upon his head. He was relieved that the Uchiha was gone. *"Uncivilized kid"* Toko said to himself as Sasuke was walking away. He then found himself alone with Mikael who had started talking to him.

*"Yes, that is correct. My name is Toko Hidame."* Toko answered immediately. Mikael then threw a barrage of questions at Toko.  ?Can you travel? And, how fast do you think you can move? I think you should go to the base and see leader-sama?? Mikael said. *"Of course I can travel and I'd happily do it for akatsuki. My speed is also great but obviously nothing compared to yours. And yes, I intend on seeing the leader so that I may ask to join." * Toko said, flawlessly answering each question.

*"By the way, thanks for saving me. I owe you."* Toko said in a low tone.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 2, 2009)

Sasuke and Kameda proceeded to enter the woods...simply walking as they looked around in search of the intruders. The two were relaxed..it was just simple traveling and they had their own mission to complete. The Sharingan Warrior was sure Toko had nothing to do with Vergil so there was no more reason to stay. Perhaps these intruders knew something. However Sasuke was still tired from his previous fight and was slowly regaining charka. While he wasnt injured..his previous fire and Mangekyou techniques were highly draining..


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 2, 2009)

Kanji laughed nervously. "No. Raito-san is trying to teach me how to be... civilized, he says. I truly am sorry about earlier, Kiya-chan." He apologized again. "Where we go is up to you though. We can go to the hospital if you want to check on Hikaru-san or somewhere else if you want to eat something." He said, trying to go over in his mind where everything was. "Or somewhere else, it's all up to you." He added.
----
Raito walked into Hikaru's room in the hospital, holding a bowl of soup for him to eat since he knew that Hikaru despised hospital food. "Hika-" He broke off at what he saw. Hikaru was about to crawl out the window to escape. "Hikaru! What the hell!" Raito yelled and made a handsign. "Mizu no Muchi!" He yelled and whipped a hand out, a whip of water forming in his hand. The whip wrapped around Hikaru many times. "Get back in the damn bed!" He yelled.

Hikaru struggled. "You bastard! I hate this place..." He said and walked back to the bed. The whip released itself and Hikaru laid down with a sigh, looking at the ceiling. "I was hoping you weren't coming." He said.

Raito shook his head then shot a glare at Tensai. "Why didn't you stop him, Tensai?" He asked in a stern voice. Tensai looked up, head perked, at Raito.

_Umm... Hikaru has been feeding me his hospital food. I think he slipped his pills in there too..._ Tensai thought into Raito's head. _He made me really drowsy then I just fell asleep._

Raito shot his glare to Hikaru. "I am not leaving your side. I don't want you drugging Tensai with your pain medication. I also need to make sure you actually eat! Do you _want_ to lose your chakra system forever? Do you want to live in your own personal hell?" He asked, raising his voice.

Hikaru bowed his head in shame. "You're right." He said in defeat. "The only way I will get better is if I rest and eat and take the medicine."

"Damn right..." Raito mumbled and put the bowl of soup on the food tray. "Eat up, damn it." He told Hikaru and took the pill bottle and shook out two pain meds. "And take these." He ordered.

Hikaru swallowed the pills and drank a little soup. "Thanks. For being here." He said and continued to eat. Raito gave him a smile in response.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ashe had returned and had changed the bandages in one of the rooms. Sighing she puts on a simple kimono which had cherry blossom flowers. The kimono was black, with pink cherry blossoms. She walks out of the room with her fan on her back and sets her cloths out to dry. She wasn't able to wash them last time, and now she had gotten the chance. Ashe leans on the rail and holds her head up with one hand. 
She walks down the outside and steps down the stairs. She might as well go check the hospital. She knew a few of her friends were there. She had put her hair up in a high ponytail. It only took about five minuets to get to the hospital. Once there she went to the reception desk and inquired about her friends. Hikaru was one of them on the hospital list. "I would've figured" she chuckles some and starts to head toward the room, but at a slow pace. She hadn't seen him in so long, or a few of her other friends. As she got to the right room she knocks softly, but hesitantly. Shouldn't she be in here anyways? The thought made her grin some.
_________________________________________________

Otaski had left mid-battle between Itachi and Toko. After the battle he was no where to be seen, or heard for that matter. (not much to say w/ him atm). He was back at the hideout.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 2, 2009)

Raito looked at the door. _Is it Kanji-san?_ He wondered and looked at Hikaru who was eating soup happily. He turned back to the door. "Come in." Raito said, continuing to watch the door. _It can't be Kanji. He doesn't understand knocking. It's too courteous to be something that he would know._ He realized. Raito grabbed his bag and looked through it as he waited for the door to open. He had to reset his hidden weapons.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 2, 2009)

The door opens and a young girl walks in. You wouldn't really recognize her since she would usually look like that. "Hikaru?" she said and closes the door behind her.  A tiny smile spreads onto her face. "I would have figured you'd be in here... It's been awhile don't you think Hikaru?" Ashe says and walks up to the end of the bed.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 2, 2009)

Hikaru looked at Ashe, recognizing the voice. "Too long. Good to see you Ashe." He said with a smile. His eyes narrowed and he gave her a small grin. "What does that mean, you should've figured I would be in here?" He asked her. 

Raito sighed. "You always end up getting hurt or something. Always. Constantly." He said as he started to take various weapons and tools out of his bag.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 2, 2009)

"Exactly what he said" she mumbles some and  leans on the railing. "So how'd you get in here this time?" she winks to him some. "Trip over air?" she grins some and yawns partly. She makes her way over to the side of the bed, pulls up a chair, and sits down. "You really need to work on staying out of the hospital.." she says plainly, trying not to smile. She couldn't help but let a small grin escape.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

Kai shakes his head and says, "I really don't care, Kiya you want to go to the Hospital, you decide," Kai chooses to ignore her last comment, "We can talk about it later Kiya, in your time and when your feeling better, Okay, But first let's get into Konoha, isn't that right Kanji-san," Kai says grining, he jumps onto a tree branch and runs into the forest towards Konoha.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 2, 2009)

Hikaru smiled at Ashe but then it faded, becoming somewhat of a frown. "My chakra system is deteriorating. Whether or not it heals... I am not sure if it will. It hurts... Luckily the pain pills are working." He said, looking at Ashe as he faked a smile.

Raito looked at Hikaru a bit. "I'm sure you'll get through it." He said. His shirt and pants went off in a flash, revealing Raito's black full-body stealth suit, something he had developed recently. He took a belt out of his bag which had many small containers and fastened it around his waist. He latched several holsters and other holders around his body. He folded his regular clothes and put them in his bag. He now had weapons and tools hidden all throughout his stealth suit.

Hikaru looked over at Raito. "Damn. You weren't kidding when you said you mastered the art of stealth. You've got so many weapons on you that you might even have a chance of beating me." Hikaru laughed.

Raito smirked. "Easily." He joked. "I wish." He mumbled.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 2, 2009)

She watches Hikaru. She knew it was a fake smile, for she had used those for so long. "You're stupied aren't you?" she chuckles some. "Of course you'll make it. If i know you, you're way too stubborn..... and kind of reckless" she mentions. "You'll pull through! If you don't i will literally beat you to a pulp" a devious grin crossed her face. Her mind suddenly wandered to that hawk again. A hand places itself on her wound. The stomach part of her wound anyways. She could get healed...but like Hikaru she was stubborn. "Tch not even caring who's in the room?" she muttered after seeing Raito take off his shirt and pants.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 2, 2009)

Seijun watched Rukia's antics with a trace of amusement. "Oro," he breathed with a soft smirk. After letting Rukia blow off some steam, Seijun called out, "I'm right here, Rukia-dono." Seijun had his arms folded, legs crossed at the knees. He was standing, but propped against the side of the tent, supported by a pillar.

"Judging by your speech and rampant traveration," Seijun said dryly, "I would venture you're back to your old self again." Seijun gave a silent look of apology at Megumi, though he was sure Megumi was well aware of Rukia's personality streaks.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 2, 2009)

Hikaru looked away. "I know that I think that I usually think positively... But things in my life only seem to go wrong lately." He admitted. "But I am not stupid, Ashe." He said, clenching his teeth. 

Raito glared at Hikaru. "Keep yourself calm." He told Hikaru in an authoritative voice. "Just stay positive, Hikaru-san." He advised.

"Right..." Hikaru said, taking a deep breath. "Positive."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2009)

"Seijun!" Rukia said happily by reflex and then corrected herself. "What the arse are you calling me dono for!"

"I find his respect quite refreshing." The Hyuuga leader said. "I'm often with Dante and Rukia and their lack of etiquette can be a luttle madenning." Megumi said sitting up in her bed. One would think she was an elegant lady in her 30s and not a child of 10.

"Seijun, I believe. My name is Hyuuga Megumi. I am leader of the Hyuuga clan. My apologies for allowing myself to be in such a state before a stranger's eyes." she said referring to her bandaged and battered state. Her thoughts wandered to the situation she had been put in

Megumi sighed, "I have no choice, Rukia. I have to banish Dante from the Hyuuga village until such a time as his clone is defeated. It is up to the Hokage whether or not to let him stay in Konoha. I have to tell Tora, when she is ready please call her here." 

Rukia was about to say something but noticed Megumi's watery eyes and thought better of it. She had obviously heard about Vergil and was heart broken. She had shown amazing restraint not to issue the death penalty on Dante. 

"I'm sorry, I would like to be alone for a little while." she said. Rukia nodded silently and pulled Seijun as she went


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2009)

?At least your appreciative?? Mikael says bowing slightly to the other ninja his eyes straying to wear the pair had left.  ?The bastard likes to resort to cheap tricks instead fighting like a man.?  he then looks Toko over and nods as he begins to walk.  ?We will take it slow for the moment.? Mikael says walking into the forest toward the nearest base.  His eyes glow slightly as he walks.  ?That?s what caused him to leave so soon?? he mumbled seeing to faint figures in the distance.  ?Asshole?? he growled as he walks beneath the cover of trees leaving the bodies to cast their shadows in the moons light.
______________________________________________

?The hospital I guess?.?  Kiya says laying her head on Kai?s shoulder.  ?I need to see Tora.  She should still be there?? she says with a sigh relaxing in her friends arms.  ?I didn?t realize how tired I was?? Kiya mumbles though she doesn?t fall asleep she keeps glancing at the other man that traveled with them.  Her thoughts swirled around in her head trying to find that thin line that bordered between fantasy and reality unsure of where exactly it was.
_______________________________________________

?You know?I can?t stay here forever.?  Tora said grumpily as she crossed her arms.  ?I need to see if Dante is okay or save him from those bastards if he isn?t.? she stated slamming her fists on the bed beside her.

?Y-you n-need to th-think of the b-baby??  Tereya mumbled looking at her.  ?H-he wouldn?t w-want you t-to en-endanger it??  

?I know that!?  Tora glared at her then sighed.  ?Sorry?the doc said the baby was fine??  

?Y-yes?b-but they weren?t s-sure if the p-poison m-might act up a-again?? Tereya reminded her.

?Do you have to do that?  I remember what the hell they said.  Besides Dante?we need to find Kiya?? Tora pouted throwing her head back as she looked at the ceiling.  ?I am worried about her??

?I d-don?t even know exactly wh-what h-happened??  Tereya said sighing as she looked down at her hands.

?You don?t want to??  Tora shivered slightly as she thought about the days events.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 2, 2009)

"Nothing, Nothing!" Yamato said,"I just thought it was kind of weird to see a guy looking at an empty forest." Yamato sighed, she didn't want to get into a fight just yet,"Oh, my name is Yamato by the way," she introduced herself,"Here let me check, Okamigan!" Yamato used Izanagi to check for any enemies,"Nothing..."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 2, 2009)

Seijun covered his mouth with his forearm, hiding his smile with a pretense of dusting off his shoulder when Rukia complained about his suffix of choice. He gave a formal bow to Megumi as she introduced herself. "Seijun Togiretogire. An honor, Hyuuga-dono," said the soft-voiced shinobi. 

Seijun stood up, and remained silent as Megumi spoke to Rukia. When Megumi asked for time alone, Seijun nodded mutely and allowed Rukia to pull him out of the tent. He couldn't help but admire her resolve and control, given the situation. _Shishou-sama murdered by his twin brother,_ Seijun reflected. _This act will send shockwaves through not only the Hyuuga clan, but this entire encampment._ 

As Seijun and Rukia both exited the tent, with Seijun making a point of holding open the flap for Rukia, Seijun noticed Kiya and two others, silently pointing them to Rukia without drawing any attention to himself. Seijun himself had nothing to say to any of them, but now that Rukia was recovered, maybe.....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 2, 2009)

"Then don't all gloomy if you know you can pull through damnit.." she growls some and stands up. She had stood up too quickly and fell over causing herself to gasp in recoil. "I'm sorry im not use to this.." she mumbles then stands up. Some blood spots appeared on the kimono where the cherry blossoms were. She walks to the window, opens it and puts one foot up. One hand stayed where the blood spots were mostly showing. "Don't say you wont make it through either.." she says with a smirk. "Even though all this seems bad... we all care you know.." she mutters.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

*In the woods near the village.*
 "God damn it! What is my eye!" Shark said pounding his head on a tree. Shark had been out here for a long time trying to figure out the power in his eye that he was told about. "I need to head back i don't think i am ever going to get it..." Shark sighed walking back toward the village a sad look on his face.
______

*North of where the Akatsuki where fighting...*

"Bout damn time you show up i have been waiting..." Uni barked as Masato came into the clear. "i well meet that bastard one day and fight him.." Masato sighed. "Masato we cant do this alone you know that..." Uni said as he stared at his Friend who was looking around to make sure no one followed him. "Uni i never wanted to.. But we have your right.." Masato and Uni looked at each other they knew they needed a group they couldn't do there goals just the two of them much longer.

 "Where shall we start recruitment?" Masato asked as he got out a map of the world putting it down. "The new leaf they have fine shinobi..." Masato nodded rolling the map back up and then to two walked off toward leaf.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 2, 2009)

"How's your eyes?" Kameda asked..the tall shinobi asked as he continued to look forward, taking a glance at his shorter partner who just looked short in comparsion. The pair continued to walk into the forest, quickly advancing towards the Akatsuki base where the intruders were near. Sasuke's reply wasnt quick..there was silence for a moment until a reply was given. "I'm fine.." But Sasuke's eyes werent..he was in pain but he refused to show it..the pain duration was getting stronger and longer throughout the years and both knew that at some point..things would change. The pain was starting to ease up but they had other problems..the Uchiha Progidy and his Maeda partner stood several meters away from the entrance..

OOC: My bad Raito, I missed it...I didnt know that was directed at Kenshin considering his name wasnt used..

"And I'm Kenshin...just some training..I guess" Kenshin simply responded. It was ackward with this person who came out of nowhere just act as..happy as Kenshin would put it. Still..it was best not to reveal anything else..considering this could have easily been an enemy in disguise..


----------



## EPIC (Jan 3, 2009)

Yamato smiled a little, but something was wrong. She couldn't put her finger on it, but it seemed someone was watching them.
"Hey, what were you looking for in the first place?" She asked Kenshin,"I have a feeling that it might still be here." 
She reused her Okamigan, but nothing appeared. Something isn't right...


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 3, 2009)

Saigo sat dully on a small stool in front of a little shop, a man adorn in a tall white hat behind the counter, smiling graciously at Saigo. He passed a small steaming bowl of ramen over the counter top to him. Saigo nodded, pulling the bowl closer and grabbing the chopsticks set to his side, picking up and dropping the ramen boredly with his chopsticks, releasing a heavy sigh as he propped his elbows up on the edge of the table. "What a bleak day...", he muttered, pressing his free palm up against his cheek and leaning his head against it.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenshin just simply responded. "I was training..thats it..now if you would excuse me...I gotta go home" Kenshin then looked around for a moment, feeling his pockets, making sure he had everything on him as the Uchiha proceeded to walk back towards the village..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2009)

"Oh, Fine..." *Shikka* says, rolling his eyes, tossing *Dante* onto his back, then sprints away.

"He's already on his way!" *Inka* growls, nodding towards the direction of Shikka and Dante.

"I know this..." *Tsuya* says with a grunt as she tries to lift Rebellion more.

"Hold your share." Inka says, adjusting the grip, so it's easier for Tsuya.

"I'm trying!" Tsuya snaps as she adjusts her grip, now able to lift it.

"Now, hurry up!" Inka says, as they leap into the trees together, leaping from branch-to-branch.

"Crap..." Tsuya growls as she slips on a mossy branch, cutting Inka's hands, and landing on the ground, Rebellion slicing the hair right next to her head, feeling the intense cold radiating off of the metal. _'Holy sh*t!'_ She thinks, absolutely speachless outside as she pants, her heart racing.

"Damn...You okay Tsuya? Still alive? Yeah Still breathing..." Inka says, jogging over, having landed on her face a few feet away.

"Yeah...Just a bit...Overwelmed? No, that isn't the word...Absolutely Terrified?...Yeah that's it, right there..." Tsuya replies, continuing to pant a bit.

"Okay, that's good..." Inka says, grabbing Tsuya's hand, pulling her up.

"Now, we need to get this thing back to the Village..." Tsuya says, rubbing the section of her hair that's now only a half-inch in lengh.

"Right, ready...?" Inka says, pulling Rebellion out of the ground, resting tip on the ground, not to over-do herself.

"Ready..." Tsuya replies, they then go into the same position to run back to Konoha.
__________________
*Kumori* stands, walking over to Irakiri's bed,* "Who're you reading about*?" She asks, looking over to the book.

"No one." Irakiri states, closing the book as Kumori looks.

The book closes, but not before Kumori caught 'Blue', *"Haha! The pet fish!"* Kumori says with a grin.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

?He was not a pet fish!?  Irakiri said jumping to her feet on the bed.  ?He was a strong warrior!  He had a chakra system that was amazing?? she let the sentence fade as she looked around blushing.  ?You bitch?? she said jumping from the bed and running out of the barracks.

?Damn??  She said with a sigh putting her hands in her pocket and looking at the ground.  ?I can?t believe I got so worked up over that.?  Irakiri said with a laugh but wasn?t paying attention when she slammed into someone.  She stumbled back and fell to her butt.  ?Sorry about that?? she said chuckling as she smiled up at the brown haired boy.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 4, 2009)

Toko silently followed Mikeal to the akatsuki base. He made sure to keep his distance from Sasuke and Kameda, for he didn't want another confrontation with the Uchiha......yet. Toko was slowly regaining chakra along the journey. He didn't receive any wounds during the fight but the fatigue from mimicing the dragon flame jutsu lingered. And above all, he was still a bit dizzy from being caught in the tsukuyomi even for mere seconds.

Toko periodically shot quick glances at Mikeal from the corner of his eye, just to make sure he wouldn't pull anything. It was a bit awkward traveling without a word being said but Toko didn't really mind. He finally turned to Mikeal and spoke to him.

*"So..... Mikeal is it? Do you think leader-sama will accept me into akatsuki?"* Toko asked trying to spark some kind of conversation.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2009)

Mikael turned toward his companion almost having forgotten he was there.  He shook his head away from his thoughts as he grinned at Toko.  “Hard to say what leader-sama will do.”  Mikael said shrugging.  “Sometimes I think I know and he does the exact opposite.  Though I think he will trust that not many would willingly and knowingly go into a fight with the Uchiha-ha.”  he says playing lightly with the hilt of one of his swords.  “So you are…um…able.  You put up a damn good fight and I will make sure that he is made aware of that fact.”  Mikael said laughing.  “I will try to convince him.  Besides, you joining would be a thorn in that bastard’s side, and I like that thought!”  he ended his statement laughing loudly.

After a few minutes of laughter he fell silent as he thought for a few moments his silver eyes shining brightly.  “It seems there is a bit of a situation at the base…” Mikael mumbled looking around.  “The assholes are taking it safe…stalking them I guess…”  he then grinned at Toko.  “Care to show the leader what your capable of?  We will deal with the intruders instead…”  Mikael winked at him in his normal playful manner glad that he could do something to piss of Sasuke and began to run but sure to slow his pace so the other could keep up.  He slowed as the entrance appeared and yelling could be heard.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 4, 2009)

Hikaru smiled at Ashe. "I know. Thank you." He said, wondering about the blood that he had managed to catch a glimpse of. "You need to take care of yourself, as well. Every time that I see you... Something is wrong. I guess it is a nasty habit we have. I see you and there is something wrong. You see me and I am hurt." He chuckled lightly.
---
"The hospital it is..." Kanji said, staying ahead a bit, leading them to the hospital.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jan 4, 2009)

Kai nods and follows Kanji, "SO Kanji-san, Where are you from, I don't think I have seen you in Konoha before, Maybe it's because I haven't been in Konoha for a long time," Kai asks him with some good humour in his voice.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 4, 2009)

"I would I rafer stayed dead... to be honest with you."Ryu mummbled and looked at him then up towards the fluffy white clouds that where drifting over them, "Yeah, something about them being choosen by village leaders and they do missions that might prove usful for diplomacy or improving relationships between villages."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2009)

Dante watched the kids try and lift his sword and smiled, "Is it really that heavy?" he wondered and shrugged it off. As they ran through the forest, he was pelted with leaves and branches.

"Uh...ow...uh...Shikka..ow!" Dante started as more of the forest continued to attack him, "Watch for the...oww...branches..."

They were heading back to Konoha, but he had a bad feeling about it.

_________________________________________________-

Rukia was outside the tent with Seijun and was clearly not in a happy mood.

"Shit! How can Hyuuga Dante be expelled from the Hyuuga camp? This guy has saved this city and Megumi plenty of times! It's a fucking arse shite of a situation. Seijun, sort it out!" she unfairly demanded, just needing some degree of control over the situation. She stopped and shuddered as she remembered what the clone had done to her but what was worse was the fact that she had thought it was her beloved brother.

"Stupid kage bunshin. They should make that a forbidden jutsu....wait...isn't it aready..?" she wondered. Then she kicked a tree and hurt her foot. 

___________________________________________

"Ah this is so boring!" Viral shouted lying in the middle of the base, "I'm taking a nap." 

Kurohara sighed as he watched Viral lie on the ground and sleep, in the middle of the most powerful group of individuals ever compiled's base. Whilst Kurohara did not sleep he did sat on the edge of a wall and started to read, as they waited for something to happen.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 4, 2009)

Sasuke and Kameda continued to walk side by side as they proceeded deeper into the Akatsuki Base. They were fully aware of traps but so far..there was none. They wondered who would simply walk inside without any fear..it wasnt other Akatsuki members..not with their chakra. The Sharingan Warrior advanced..looking around slowly..this was getting annoying. The two partners were used to the sheer darkness and the barely lit rooms, it was almost too difficult to see for those who were coming in the first time. "Kameda..merge with the walls and search the area..I will head into the center and await there.." Sasuke simply said. 
"Heading towards the center...thats what your assuming..you realize they could be expecting us and already have an ambush prepared.." Kameda responded.
"Dont worry..I'll be careful..there may be more intruders. Preform a quick search and then arrive towards the middle..if no intruders are found..we may have to destroy the base entirely" Sasuke stated. 
"Wait..destroy the base?" Kameda questioned..he knew what Sasuke meant but doing so could lead too problems.
"If intruders are hiding, they'll be killed soon in the base's destruction. We also have numerous other bases..if intruders can find it..we might as well destroy this one to ensure our organization status remains a secret.." Sasuke then proceeded to go deeper into the darkness as Kameda shrugged before disappearing himself in the darkness...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 4, 2009)

Kanji looked up at Kai. "I have been living as a wanderer in the wilderness for most of my life. I don't really remember exactly _where_ I lived for the first part of my life." He said. "So, Kiya-chan." He said, turning to look at her while they ran. "How did Konoha get... destroyed? Raito-san never explained it to me." He asked her.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2009)

Kurohara closed his book and Viral opened one eye. 

"That stupid sharingan idiot." Viral said his byakugan active. His chakra levels had recuperated to an acceptable level, though he did want the day to be over.

"Looks like you're expecting a fight." Kurohara said.

"Heh! Bring it on." Viral said reaching for his sword, then realising it wasn't there. "Crap, I'm going to have to do it the Hyuuga way. He remained lying down.

"Setting traps is futile, I suspect." Kurohara said finding a place that was out of range for a close combat fight.

"Against Akatsuki? Damn right. Jackass Vergil was one and he could see through them as soon as he walked into a place. That was without Byakugan too, these guys are on a whole different level. Well, our level."

Sasuke drew closer, Viral remained lying on the ground completely at rest.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 4, 2009)

Sasuke paused..eyeing the two figures within the center of the base. The Uchiha's Sharingan Eyes stared towards them for several. "So you two must be the intruders..can I ask why you two are here" Sasuke asked in a calm, relaxed manner as he clearly saw them despite the great darkness, only seeing them more clearly thanks to the Sharingan's ability to see in color. Kameda was around the base..searching for other intruders and it wouldnt be long till the Maeda himself arrived. The pain in Sasuke's eyes was just about gone which was good considering he was facing against two shinobi and oddly enough..one had to be a Hyuuga..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 4, 2009)

she grins "I juts got in a scrape with a giant hawk is all. Almost killed me...." she mumbles the end part and spaces out. Her arms were folded over herself now, and some strands of loose hair had managed their way into her face. Her eyes closed for a split second so she could remember. Flashes of the hawk and wondering who sent them and why he went after her. If he had Jasik he would've won, and she couldn't have done anything about it could she?
Her eyes opened and she looks at him "Ah, but dont worry..i'll be fine once it gets healed" she grins some, but it was fake. A second later she went back to her thoughts, her eyes clouded some. Her thoughts consisted of a lot of things that had happened, from the start to the end. Her finger was moving some, which is what showed she wasn't asleep.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Masato and Uni keep walked toward leaf recruitment in mind. "How we gonna find some help?" Masato asked. "Watch thats all..." Uni answered it might be another day before they arrived but more likely a couple hours. "We always take the long route" Sighed Masato.

____

Shark  sighed as he walked in the village he was looking for someone anyone he knew he had been out of the village for so long trying to get his eye activated. "Damn it!" He shouted not being able to do anything with his eye after all that time.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 4, 2009)

Saigo sighed glumly, dropping his chopsticks into the half-empty ramen bowl, reaching into his pockets and pulling out a few bills and sliding them onto the table casually. "Thanks for the ramen", he muttered, kicking off the front of the counter to slowly spin himself around in the stool, planting his feet firmly on the dirt and pushing himself up. He tucked his hands gently into his pockets, leaning back slightly as he walked through the dirty streets of town, a light smirk on his face now, his eyes twinkling with an idea. He reached an intersection of the dirt path, pivoting slyly on his right heel, turning into the ally at his right. 

He whistled along through the ally, reaching other another main path and pivoting on his left heel, turning left. People passed him casually, nodding happily to him as he crossed their paths, and he'd smile and continue whistling. He snickered as he saw the Konoha Hospital in the distance, his eyes twinkling in pleasure as he turned into it, pushing the glass door inwards and approaching a young nurse at the counter. he slyly placed his forearm on the counter, giving her a slick smile, his white teeth shining, winking at her. "Good day to you, ma'am... How are things here?", he said smoothly, his eyes fixated on her. 

She sighed, closing her eyes and turning the other way, and Saigo smoothly slid along the counter, staring her in the eyes once again. "So, is there a mirror under your skirt, because I see myself in 'em.", he said loud enough only for the two of them to hear. The woman gave him an awful look before reaching for her clipboard, grabbing the edge and bringing it up to the side of his head swiftly, smacking him square in the cheek. His eyes widened for a moment, and he quickly brought his hand up to his now red cheek, and she pointed to the door, saying loudly, "Get out of here Saigo, you pervert!". He gave the woman puppy dog eyes, bending forward a bit. "Ow, you didn't have to smack me wif' a clipboard, I was just stating a fact...", he said, a small comical frown on his face as he slowly pivoted away, now facing the door, his cheek still read as he readjusted himself, smiling once again and tucking his hands away into his pockets, whistling as he made his way towards the door.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 4, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?He was not a pet fish!?  Irakiri said jumping to her feet on the bed.  ?He was a strong warrior!  He had a chakra system that was amazing?? she let the sentence fade as she looked around blushing.  ?You bitch?? she said jumping from the bed and running out of the barracks.
> 
> ?Damn??  She said with a sigh putting her hands in her pocket and looking at the ground.  ?I can?t believe I got so worked up over that.?  Irakiri said with a laugh but wasn?t paying attention when she slammed into someone.  She stumbled back and fell to her butt.  ?Sorry about that?? she said chuckling as she smiled up at the brown haired boy.



_Oof_
"Hey! Watch where you're goi- Oh... hi there! Sorry about running into you. I was in a rush for something, but I guess it's not really that important."
Rai stood up.
"Well, since I'm not going anywhere, I guess I should introduce myself."
Rai extended his arm out to the girl on the ground.
"I'm Rai Uetake. I go to the academy! Gonna be a Genin soon!"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2009)

"Well well, if it isn't Sasuke-kun. I'm here to sign up. You have an application form." He stood up but still not looking Sasuke in the eye in a rather dismissive fashion, "Or perhaps you would like a more practical assessment. Either way, I'm pretty sure you're not the one I'm trying to ask. Where's the head honcho?" Viral said walking around the edge of the room.

Kurohara said nothing except watch the situation unfold. He looked at Sasuke, he would love to get a hold of his eyes for research. The same applied to Viral of course, the men assembled here were just begging to be tested. He curbed his anticipation.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 4, 2009)

*"I'm afraid this isn't your lucky day. The position you're looking into is mine."* Toko said to Viral while walking into the akatsuki base with Mikeal. His vision was decreased a bit in the darness but he could still make out all of the figures pretty well. Toko noticed Sasuke and shot him a quick glance. *"Pleasure to see you again Uchiha."* Toko said to Sasuke while looking down at the ground. Toko wasn't taking any chances. He wouldn't look up at Sasuke's illuminating eyes for anything. 

Toko directed his attention back at Viral. *"Now that you know you no other business here, you may take your leave."* Toko said to Viral. He was letting Viral know that the akatsuki position would be his and no one elses.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2009)

"Hey Kurohara, guy says the position was taken. I kill Vergil and this no-name punk comes and steals MY spotlight." Viral laughed. "Seriously, you think you can hold a candle to me?!"

"Well, at least I'll get some interesting notes." Kurohara said as he saw what was about to occur. No way this many powerful ninja could ever get along, especially not with Viral's personality.

"Either you make room for me and I stay, or I kill you until a space becomes available. Either way, Viral! Has Arrived!" He said pointing his finger in the air.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 5, 2009)

Shoved and blasted by the ocean tides, yet defiant like a growing adolescent, the ornated ship stoically trudged through the water, pelt beneath the ironic rainstorm. 

Even countering the scenic irony was that from a human being of a worldly grandeur. Hair poured and clothes soaked, the merry Mizukage slowly savored his beverage, mixed with the aggressive raindrops constantly seeking destruction. His golden chair at the ship's front shone like a tiny spot amid the black of raging clouds, the grey of desperate water, and the rusty brown of the wooden venturer.    

The land of Water drew near, and the man still leaned back on leisure on the vacant grand ship. A black bird shot over and dropped him a soaked letter. 

"Business?" He absently raised a hand to wait for the falling piece of paper before no less absently scanning through it. "Fu... Me? Summon?" He tore down the letter and scattered it over the sea. "And my beloved leader told me he knew how tiring to be... what? famous. Jokes."

The Mizukage again leaned back on the chair and stared straight forward with a calm amusement, as the restless ship struggled towards the ferocious land of Water.     


________________



The door to the grand hall snapped open as the Hokage hastily walked in. The mingled mumble dispersed among the space suddenly all came to a halt. Eyes of divergent regards shot at him, those of salvaged enthusiasm, those of skeptical distrust, those of apathetic composure, and so on. 

"We don't have much time for now, my trusted advisers." He kept his look focused forward as he walked toward the leveled platform. "We are facing an enormous invasion from down south, and in this state of recovery, we can not hope to defeat those predators on our own credit." 


"We are not to be discouraged, lord Hokage. You led us to bring down even Kenpachi's dictation." A voice raised among the crowd. 


"The Kenpachi empire..." Otawa suddenly turned around just before he reached the platform. "...is only a sand particle compared to this desert of destruction."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2009)

"Tsuya-chan..." *Inka* mumbles, as they continue to run.

"Hmmm...?" *Tsuya* replies, listening to her friend.

"I've been thinking...about our childhood...My ninja I looked upto...Remember the page we had to fill out in the academy...? I still remember all my answers...But...I was used by the Daimyo...I never killed that man...I didn't have enough guts...I regret my favorite choice...And I am at a standstill with my strength...Though, if I were to go back, with all I have learned now...I would keep the same first answer...My second answer would have been to become strong enough to protect my friends...My third would have stayed also...Fourth...I wouldn't have chose the bastard I did...I would have chosen an honorable ninja...Haku...Uzumaki Naruto...Rock Lee...Maito Gai...They're all the same...I couldn't have chosen between them...My fifth answer I would have changed also...I would have chosen...A quote from a great shinobi, 'Those in the ninja world who break the rules and regulations are called trash... But... Those who don't care about their companions are worse than scum!' by a great ninja..." Inka says, tears in her eyes.

"Well...You still have time...To change your life...Really Inka...I know you can..." Tsuya comments, sighing as they start to stop at the camp, "We'll talk more about this later...Okay?" She adds, as they set Rebellion onto the ground.

"Alright..." Inka replies quietly as the guilty tears spill down her face. Then Shikka skids to a stop next to them.
________________________
_While the girls were talking
_ 
"Sorry dude." *Shikka* says, hopping onto the ground, so Dante doesn't have to worry. "You don't look like a guy that would be a father yet. But, that's my opinion." Shikka says, then decides to change the subject again. "You're a Hyuuga huh...? What's special? Sorry...Sunagakure Chuunin are never told anything...Besides the fact that we're out of the loop..." He says, chuckling lightly. Then a few minutes later, they skid to a stop next to the girls.
-------------
"Alright...Where is the hospital...or medic tent or whatever." Shikka says, looking at everyone.

"Over here..." Tsuya says, taking a deep breath and grabbing Rebellion again. Inka grabbed the other end once again and they lead the men to the hospital.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2009)

Hyuuga Megumi snapped out of the self pity and depression that had washed over her due to the situation. The meesenger bird had called alerting her that the Hokage was back.

"Prepare the guards. We are to meet the Hokage and inform him of this situation immediately." the guard nodded and left. Megumi went to her quarters and quickly got ready, aesthetics were not important right now, she had a job to do.

They soon left for the centre and arrived at the Hokage's building, Megumi requesting to see the Leader of Konoha

_____________________________________________-

"Being a Hyuuga? Well it has it's ups and downs. The bloodline is great but the recent history has been pretty dicey. Still things are looking up with Megumi around." he said.

They arrived at the medical tent and a group of doctors came and took him away for treatment.

"Hey if one of you could tell Tora or Kiya where I am, that'd be great!" the doctor went to work on the young Hyuuga quickly.

"I'm not sure how you're still conscious, these wounds are pretty bad."

"Hah! When you've been tortured for 16 years this level of pain is no problem." the tent closed


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

“Staying dead…those that die should always remain so…”  *Ichijin* said quietly still contemplating what he had seen done with Kiya.  “Well…that’s a good thing.  Villages should work together…”  he said also looking up at the sky then shook his head as he rubbed the back of his neck.  “So tell my *Ryu-san*.  There is something more you wish to speak to me about isn’t there?”  Ichijin commented looking at his friend and awaiting his response.
_____________________________

“The village?  Oh…it was when we took the village back from…Kenpachi…the bastard…” *Kiya* said with a sigh as she thought about the battle and how it was another incident of people coming back into her life.  “He blew it up when…he was killed…”  she said quietly snuggling a little closer to *Kai* but watching *Kenji*.  “Oh…”  she said pointing in front of her as they arrived in the village from the clearing.  “Look…it’s *Seijun-san and Rukia*…” Kiya then blushed lightly as she remembered what had happened.
_____________________________

“No…my apologies…”  *Irakiri *said chuckling.  “I wasn’t exactly paying attention to where I was going…” she said taking his hand as he helped her up.  “Irakiri…”  she said bowing to him slightly.  “Oh?  Your going to be a genin?  Then I guess your suppose to be with us…”  Irakiri said thinking for a moment.  “I guess the commander didn’t get everybody…”  she commented as she thought for a moment.  “Maybe we should go talk to someone…” Irakiri said with a small smile.  “She has been busy…so it is understandable…” she then shook her head bringing her full attention back to the boy.  “So where were you rushing off to?”  she asked him as she turned to head back to the barracks expecting him to follow.
_____________________________

“The fucking bastard beat us here…“  *Mikael* thought to himself as he heard Sasuke speaking to the intruders.  He moved quickly next to his companion and was going to say something until he spoke up.  Mikael then smirked as *Toko* spoke to the invading ninja.  _“I like him…” _he thought to himself as a laugh burst from him and slapped the taller man on the back.  “He’s right.  You have no business here.”  Mikael said moving toward *Viral *and shooting a glare toward *Sasuke* then back to the other men.  “But, since you are here now…” he said his silver eyes flashing.  “You must die…sorry to be the bearer of bad news!”  Mikael said laughing as he pulled both his katana at once.
____________________________

“B-but…I h-heard a l-little…”  *Tereya* said smoothing the blanket over her lap not looking at Tora.

*Tora* sighed slightly.  “It really is a bit of a blur Tereya…”  she said thinking for a moment.  “I really don’t know exactly what happened…”

“W-weren’t you th-there?”  Tereya asked her looking at her through a veil of hair.

“Yes I was.  But, honestly, it’s all a blur.”  Tora said sitting up and thinking.  “Damn it!  I can’t just sit here!”  she growled throwing the covers back.  “I have things I must deal with!  I am the fucking village commander!”  

“T-TORA!”  Tereya yelled as the other girl got out of the bed.  “Th-the d-doctor s-said…” she said tossing back the covers and moving to her friends side.  

“I know what the damn doctor said!  But, he doesn’t have an army to control!  Genin to train!  A lover to beat!”  Tora yelled at Tereya.

Tereya flinched back slightly and nodded.  “F-fine…B-but this t-time…y-you will n-not l-leave m-my s-sight…” she said nodding her head.  “I d-don’t w-want p-people m-mad a-at m-me…” she mumbled thinking about her sister.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 5, 2009)

Toko continued to eye Viral. His expression was hidden due to his face mask but  he had a nasty grin on his face. *"Prejugding an opponent? The true marks of a foolish man."* Toko said to Viral. Toko saw Mikael come up and take arms against the intruders. He nodded in approval. *"Yes, it would appear that death is the only solution to this."* Toko said looking at Viral and his partner. 

Toko equipped himself with a kunai and readied himself for an uncoming battle. He continued to look at Viral. With all of his yelling and arrogance, Toko thought of Viral as an idiot. *"It's been said that a person will run into an ignorant and foolish person at least once in their life. I guess you're the fool that I must run into."* Toko said to Viral.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 5, 2009)

*"Nowhere I guess, just walking around. I should be more careful next time."* Rai noticed he was still holding her hand. *"Oh! Sorry. Umm..." *Rai gave a nervous smile and blushed a little. He quickly let go of her hand, but she had started walking somewhere else. He followed her. *"So... you're a genin too?"* asked Rai. 
_Yes! I hope I can be on her squad... she seems like a nice person._
*"If you don't mind me asking, what can you do?"*


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2009)

"Thats not the case...for I..will kill this man alone. I was ordered by the leader himself to kill the man..the man who killed Hyuuga Vergil" Sasuke stated taking a few steps forward..his merciless Sharingan Eyes staring forward towards the two men. Somehow Vergil was defeated by the Hyuuga before him but it did not matter..the leader and gave an order and he did not intend on failing this one right here but then again..Mikeal still had a grudge against himself and Toko was willing to prove he was worthy to join..he knew things wouldnt turn out well at all and once more a three way fight may break out.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2009)

Kurohara sighed at the levels of testosterone in the room. He could calm it down, of course, with a simple odorless gas, make everyone laugh and be merry, but then he would not get his data. He continued to watch and really wasn't surprised at what happened next. He had profiled Viral completely. Impulsive, rash, violent and exceedingly irritable. Kurohara even counted down to the event.

"Five..." he mumbled

"Well now, there's a lot of talking here about killing me but let me throw my 2 pennies worth in.." Viral said taking centre stage

"Four.." Kurohara continued.

"That Jackass Vergil, would not have died if he was strong enough. Now this guy was strong but damn he just was nowhere near as strong as me..." Viral said smiling

"Three.."

"Now if you guys are insisting on a fight, fine but there must be a time for diplomacy, a time for talking and discussion. After all we are shinobi of great power..." Viral reasoned

"Two.."

"..and for us not to use that power responsibly would be....well.. irresponsible! So what I suggest.." Viral said calmly

"One..."

"is that we all just calm down, put the feelings of hatred to one side take a deep breath and....ah fuck it!"

"Zero." Kurohara said as Viral spun suddenly and threw a huge amount of kunai towards each of the offending parties.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mikael* listened to the Hyuuga as he slowly spun his swords in lazy circles on either side of him.  His eye twitched slightly as he listened to Viral’s words his mind working, trying to figure out why he looked familiar.  Though never the smartest of the bunch he was sure he had seen him before.  “Do all Hyuu-”  He began to ask then saw the kunai flash out of his hand.  “Son of a bitch!”  Mikael yelled as he easily moved to the side and appeared behind the man in a flash.  “Your beginning to really piss me off!”  he yelled both swords swinging toward him.
_______________________________________

*Irakiri* smiled at him the shrugged.  “Not a whole lot…I mean if your talking about kekkei genkai…”  she says with a chuckle.  “Not all of us are born with one.  But, you better watch out for my senbon.”  Irakiri says giving him a wink.  “There are several of us genin…” she said pointing toward the direction of the barracks.  “Though not everyone is friendly.  So what makes you special?  What can you do?”  Irakiri says giving him a smile.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke narrowed his eyes as he unleashed a great flurry of defensive strikes. Thanks to his swordsmanship and speed, he was able to defend himself from the kunai. The Sharignan Warrior tightened his grip on the black blade as he took a brief glance at the Hyuuga's companion before looking back at the Hyuuga. The Akatsuki stood calm, cooled and collected, ready to strike. The crimsion eyes then glared towards Mikeal.."Stand down Mikeal...the leader personally ordered me to kill him..do not be foolish and ignore the leader..you were at the meeting yourself"


----------



## Trouble (Jan 5, 2009)

*"I don't have the luxury of a kekkei genkai, but I'm a great knockout ninja. You see...I have trouble trying to kill the enemy...it's not that I can't, it's just that I'm not one to "finish the job". What I do is I try to either KO them or paralyze them so others can finish it. I do that with my lightning techniques. I'm great with those.*
Rai gave a huge smile.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2009)

"Sure, sneak up behind a Hyuuga. That's a good idea" Viral said leaping onto his arms, dodging both swings and extended his legs, aiming for Mikael's chest with all the power of a horse bucking. He had his next move planned out already and balanced himself on one arm as he activated the chakra for his next move.

Kurohara sat and observed. "Interesting speed..and a double sword user.." he wrote down, profiling the assailant


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 5, 2009)

Jasik was standing outside the Mess Tent, part of his same routine every day. He Woke up, with only about two hours of sleep, got up, went to the Mess Tent, at breakfast, stood outside the Mess Tent, waited for lunch, ate lunch, stood outside, etc. "_Why do I always do this?_" he wondered to himself. "_It all started after the Hawk attack, and I woke up in that weird place. I wonder how Ashe is doing?_" he thought.

Jasik asked around for Ashe. Most of the people were saying she was visiting Hikaru in the hospital, the others said they didn't know. "_Why is Hikaru in the hospital?_" He made his way to the hospital, and asked the nurse where he was on the way in. "Thank you." he said. Jasik hurried to Hikaru's room, and opened the door quietly, just in case he was sleeping. "Hey guys. What happened to you?" he asked Hikaru. Pulling a chair up and sitting next to him.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

“Sounds interesting…”  Irakiri said returning the smile.  “I guess the killing ability comes with time…” she said shrugging slightly as they walk.  “I am a suiton user myself…” she added as they walked her eyes moving around looking for someone in command.  “So did you graduate yet?  Or still looking to pass the graduation exam?”  she asked him as she pulled one of Kumori’s rubber bands out and played with it.
_____________________________

Mikael growled as he quickly sidestepped the kick though he felt the air whistle by his head as the kick moved passed.  He shot a look to Sasuke as he moved away from the Hyuuga tightening his grip on his swords to the point that his knuckles were turning white.  Gritting his teeth as he stepped away he glared at Sasuke.  “Then stop fucking around!  Kill the fucking bastard and instead of running your fucking mouth!”  Mikael screamed at him as he turned his attention back to the new pair.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2009)

"I intend too" Sasuke simply said the Uchiha proceeded to take more steps forward towards the hyuuga. He did not intend on rushing in like Mikeal but instead..analyze his foe's defense and counter accordingly..the Uchiha realized that like Toko, it would be best to not assume anything at the moment. Clutching his Sword even more..Sasuke narrowed his eyes..if he needed, he would use the Mangekyou but at the moment, there was no need but he did not like fighting in these conditions..it was too cramped..soon enough..something had to be changed..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2009)

Viral stood on one hand and looked at Sasuke. "A tag huh? Good move." Viral sprang up and landed on his feet. He knew all about the sharingan, who didn't, but the Hyuuga clan had made special arrangements due to the rivalry between the two clans.

Kurohara was interested in this fight and sat up, looking intently. He knew Sasuke and the others knew he was there but didn't pose a threat. He was quite happy taking notes for now.

Viral looked at Sasuke with his byakugan. The Hyuuga style was that of careful measured counter attacking. Completely disregarding this Viral rushed towards the sharingan warrior with a massive grin on his face. He stopped just outside his striking distance.

"Counter this, you red eyed freak. Divine punishment, bitch"


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke leaped back rapidly forming hand signs in complete rapid succesion. The Sharingan Warriors narrowed his eyes...ready to prepare for the incoming strike "Earth Style: Earth Entrapment Jutsu" Suddenly the earth that Viral stood on rose, quickly wrapping itself around the Hyuuga as it attempted to rise higher and higher until it trapped the Hyuuga completly and leave only his face uncovered..

Meanwhile a pair of eyes opened up watching the fight..a large figure slowly coming out of the earth..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2009)

Viral's byakugan saw the chakra within the Earth that threatened to envelope him, "The divine punishment was meant for your body, but whilst I'm in position..." Viral unleashed the Divine punishment on the Earth that was surrounding him. 128 chakra slicing hits to the earth in less than 3 seconds and Viral was soon surrounded by dust. 

"Already with the elemental attacks?" Viral said, "Fine, Kaze Jyuuken Style." He was sure Sasukes eyes could see the chakra that was extending from the tips of his fingers. He didn't have a sword but his hands were now capable of cutting through rock. He closed the distance between them, his byakugan keeping track of the clone. Right now he wanted blood, not dirt on his hands. He was soon within striking distance once more and thrust both hands towards Sasuke's chest, aiming to tear out his lungs

Kurohara sat and watched, "Still playing around. Neither of them are using anywhere near their full capacity." he noted the sparring


----------



## Trouble (Jan 5, 2009)

"I'm still waiting to pass the exam...I haven't done it yet. I think I'm scheduled for next week or so." 
Rai scratched his head in deep thought.
"So where exactly are we going? I don't think I've been here before."
Rai looked around for some type of familiar landmark.
"If I'm correct, we're by the Barracks right?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 6, 2009)

Ryu stayed silent for a few breif seconds and said, "Apperntly I need someone to be able to summon me. Up to me who but only real person I know who I can trust alive is you."He looked back infront of him. "Thats about all I have to ask of you." He looked around the area and added, "At least the village seems to be doing well... kinda."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

Rukia spotted Kiya and ran over to her and hugged her, completely forgetting what had happened earlier

"Thanks Kiya!" is all she said as she grinned at her pulling away her hands on her hips. Then she too blushed as she remembered.

"Ah crap. Shit...well...you know that was my first ki....SHIT! what in holy fuck am I saying?" she said switching from shy and blushing to angry and flustered. She noticed Yamato/Vergil. 

"I think Dante wants to talk with you and nii-san."

"Seijun! I still have to smack you over the head with a blunt object for calling me dono!" she said storming over to him


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 6, 2009)

"ORO!?" Seijun stared at Rukia, having been under the illusion she had missed the suffix. "Is that really necessary!?"  Living up to his name's meaning, Innocence, Seijun took off, looking remarkably childlike, in a comical sense. Trying his best to avoid Rukia's wrath, Seijun began to backpedal, and then used Shunshin no Jutsu, blurring in a whirl of leaves before reappearing behind Kiya after Rukia had turned her back.

If Kiya turned to see Seijun, he frantically made a "silence please" gesture, in the vain hope that Rukia wouldn't turn around and see him again. He didn't think Rukia would _really_ injure him.....then again, he didn't think she _wouldn't_ do it, either.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2009)

"They er...just stole...the dude..." *Shikka *says, looking in the hospital dumbfounded.

"Yeah...They did...didn't they...?" *Inka* replies.

"Um...Looks like we should just be with everyone else..." *Tsuya* says as they walk over to the group outside.

"Er...Kiya's alive...? Anything can happen today...Seriously...Nothing really surprises me today..." Inka says, shaking her head, scowling.

"Dude...Really..." Shikka says, dropping his coat onto the ground, but keeping Kage Tatsu on his back. "I can't believe the...things wrong? With these people..." Shikka says as then Inka gets an evil look towards him. Tsuya a look at Inka and Shikka a really paniced look. The two leap, and all three are in a rumble on the ground, not seeming to stop soon.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

Dante sighed in relief as the needles were removed from his body . 

"ahhh! my god thats so much better!" he said stretching. he was then injected with four different things.

"This poison....its...." the doctor said as he looked at the results. "Amazing...not good for you, but only a genius could have thought of it. the muscle stimulator without straining the heart..."

"yeah yeah he should be given the key to the city. Am I good to go?" he said getting up.

"...in this case yes. no really deep injuries just let the poison pass...wait!"

Dante flew out of there like a shot and ran at speed to Tora who didnt know what was happening except that she was suddenly kissing Dante.

.................................................................................

"SEIJUNNNNN!!" Rukia shouted as the figure disappeared. She grunted and walked towards Kiya menacingly. "Nii san I need your help with that student of yours!"

"I'll be back." Vergil said to Kiya as Rukia grabbed the sword and chased him around Kiya, orbitting her as if they were planets around the sun


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes widened, thanks to his Sharingan and his high quick reflexes the Uchiha had gathered charka into his feet and used it too quickly leap into the air to avoid the incoming Hyuuga. Starting to fall down towards the earth, Sasuke then took his foot and placed it on the top of the Hyuuga's skull and kicked off it for momentum and also as an added insult as well. The Uchiha now still high in the air swiftly turned around, quickly gathering charka as well along with making handsigns with such speed it looked like a blur as the Uchiha prepared for a big hit..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

"Another good idea: piss me off!" Viral said sarcastically and fixed his hair as Sasuke started his hand seals.

Kurohara kept writing, "Well now the fight should go up a gear. Agility.. hmm... interesting."

Viral smiled as he saw the airborne Uchiha and casually threw 4 wind enhanced, explosive kunai in the air not at the Uchiha but at the ceiling above him. They exploded on impact causing part of the ceiling to collapse directly onto Sasuke. The dust in the air and the rocks hitting the Uchiha would disrupt any chance of him completing the jutsu.

"So he's starting to use elemental attacks." Kurohara said still writing


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 6, 2009)

_....not good,_ Seijun thought in a surprisingly wise mental voice. He ran circles around Kiya, wondering what in the world he'd done to make Vergil turn on him. "Help me any time you like, Kiya-dono!" 

Seijun eventually stopped running after _several_ revolutions around Kiya, and began dancing away from Rukia, palms up as he sprang back, each time landing on one leg. "Rukia-dono," pleaded Seijun, "isn't this just a _little_ extreme!?" Too late, Seijun realized he'd used "-dono" again. Cursing his stupidity and his mannerisms, Seijun began backflipping artfully as Rukia took off part of the end of his long, scarlet scarf, tattering the end of it as Seijun leaped onto a small tent, setting up shop at what he HOPED was out of reach of Rukia's very sharp sword...


----------



## EPIC (Jan 6, 2009)

"Hey, wait up!" Yamato said,"I've no place to go so I might as well see what your village is like." She walked beside Kenshin wondering what the leaf village is like, and to see what kind of people the Uchiha are. If anything she could learn from Kenshin, they might be quiet and secretive people.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2009)

*Mikael *growled as he watched the grip on his sword tightening as his anger grew.  “I should have killed him when I had the chance…” he grumbled as he stepped near *Toko*.  “Are you just going to let them fight it out?  Hoping that Virus guy dies?”  he tosses his silver glare back to the fighting men.

“Don’t egg him on Mikael-san…”  *Rin* said quietly as she walked up behind them the eagle no where to be seen.  She tears lightly at a leaf that she had picked up as she walked in and glanced at the pair fighting then to the man standing near him.  “New recruits…”  Rin says quietly with a sigh as she walked away uncaring until a light smile traced her lips.  She glanced from Kameda and Mikael and nodded in the direction of the new men.  “You should figure out who the one is soon enough…” she said quietly moving out of the area.

“What the hell did that mean?!”  Mikael yelled at her knowing he wouldn’t get a response.  “Damn I hate that bitch sometimes!”  he screamed in anger.
________________________________________

*Tora* had just stepped away from *Tereya *when lips crashed against hers in what seemed to be a speed to rival any of the Zensoku’s.  She stood stiff and unyielding for a moment until she recognized the kissed.  Tora wrapped her arms around *Dante *and kissed him back.

“O-oh!”  Tereya cried whirling around so her back was to the pair.  “Shouldn’t y-you…m-make s-sure it is h-him this t-time…”  she mumbled her face turning beat red.

“Mmmm…” Tora responded not really paying attention to her.  Then suddenly she pulled back her foot in mid-kiss and swung it hard into his shin and broke the kiss.  “What the hell are you thinking?!” she yelled at him.  “You have a lot of explaining to do…I hope you know this!”  Tora said angrily though she kept her arms around him.
________________________________________

*Kiya* nodded as she relinquished *Vergil* to *Rukia* and stood confused as they circled her.  “I don’t understand…”  she said slightly confused and shaking her head watching the pair.  “Oh…”  Kiya says looking toward *Kai* and chuckles an amount of sanity seen in her eyes.  “I think Rukia has developed a crush on her brother’s student.  Would that be right?” she asks glancing from Kai to *Kanji* and laughing slightly as she watched *Seijun* rush into the tent.  “Well…I think he just cornered himself…”  she mumbles a smile staying for a moment.
________________________________________

“Yep…”  *Irakiri *said with a nod.  “I thought you might like to meet a few other genin.  “More than likely you will be teamed up with us…” she says giving him a smile.  “We haven’t been assigned teams and the numbers seem a bit uneven so I bet that is what the commander is waiting on!” Irikiri says getting excited.  “You’ll like most of them…” she says to* Rai *thinking for a moment than nods.  “I think there is only one you need to watch out for…” 
________________________________________

“Summons?  Me?  You?”  *Ichijin* stumbles over his words as he thinks.  “I don’t know…I mean…hell that is basically putting your life in my hands, *Ryu*.  Or mine in yours…”  he says thinking slightly then nods.  “Why not?  Could help me out some…”  He nods as he ponders what his friend had said.  “Yeah…it’s doing well…really growing…quickly…” Ichijin says quietly as he thinks.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

Rukia stopped dead in her tracks and went red. Completely red as she looked at Seijun as she was about to slice through the tent. She stopped as she heard kiya speak and turned her head almost 180 degrees and looked at her like some enraged demon from hell.

"A crush? On Seijun?" she shook with rage and embarrassment. She held the sword out infront of her

"Wait! Rukia! Calm down!" Vergil shouted at her from the sword but it was too late. Yamato glowed intensly and the ground around Rukia became icy, wet and blustery. Vergil managed to lift the sword up towards the sky just before an enormous Ice beam went shooting up, slicing wind spiraling up and water jets emerging from the side.

The beam disappeared after a few seconds and Rukia dropped the sword.

"friend!" she spat and sat infront of everyone. "My bad!"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 7, 2009)

Seijun, much like Rukia, blushed heatedly at Kiya's suggestion of a crush. "Kiya-dono-" he began, but Seijun's words were cut off when Rukia's emotions triggered the Yamato's power. Seijun gazed up at the wondrous display, having had no idea the depths of his master's abilities until now. _He was testing me the whole time,_ Seijun realized as he thought back to that brief match he'd had with Vergil. Seijun hadn't made a single move Vergil himself had not allowed him to make. Smiling where no one could see, Seijun shook his head slightly, flinging the red scarf around his mouth as he leaped off the roof of the tent.

Being careful not to lose his footing, Seijun measuredly applied chakra to his feet in case the patches of icey earth were slicker than they appeared. After negotiating, without appearing to do so, his way to Rukia, Seijun held out a hand, silently offering to help her stand up again.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 7, 2009)

"...Those are the initial. Now I want every department pull their sleeves up and get into their assignment right now. Summon all of the new jounins and have them speed up the defense. By this time tomorrow I want-" 

"Lord Hokage!" A guard slightly pushed the door and walked in. "Hyuuga-sama demands for entry permission." 

Otawa silenced and glimpsed through the vast numbers of seniors among the council. "Allow her in." He replied, in a somewhat confused manner. The seniors had all been turning to the grand door, awaiting what news could be coming from the head of the Hyuuga.  

_________________________


"You hear it?" 

The two suddenly stopped their stroll through the darkened forest. The taller one kept his speech closed as the shorter one confirmed the sound. Something was unusual. 

"He's calling, we should head back." The red-cloud coat fluttered in a swift turnaround like a fatal cut through the screaming silence. Feet set on the way, the green-haired, pointed-eared hunter sped through the first branch up high, uncouth like a northern glacier, leaving the taller, more deathly-looking hitman unmoving a while behind, staring upon the puzzle of haste.     

Dawn is approaching...


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2009)

Hyuuga Megumi came in and walked at a brisk pace towards the Hokage, stopped before him and bowed.

"Welcome back Hokage-sama, I have been eagerly awaiting your arrival." she looked up at him and with her usual air of authority started to explain the situation. The advisors were obviously rattled by the news that someone as strong as Hyuuga Dante was now an enemy

"I have already taken steps, as I cannot trust what I see, even the byakugan is useless in this matter as it is a Kage bunshin. I have temporarily banished him from the Hyuuga camp for the time being. The situation is made worse by the fact that Dr Kurohara has escaped from prison with the aid of Dante's clone and appear to be working together." She looked him dead in the eye and asked, "What is your judgement? I shall undertake it, no matter what."

______________________________________

Rukia looked at the outstretched hand and then back at Kiya.

"I'm fine! I'm not some fucking invalid!" she yelled as she got up hastily without Seijun's aid. She spun around from him slightly embarrassed at the situation. She looked down at the sword

"Sorry, Nii-san, but there's no way in Hell I'm picking you up again." Rukia said looking at the glowing katana, "Seijun, go for it!" she said pointing at it


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2009)

The three ninja continued in that brawl, not at the slightest acknowledging the sword going crazy.  They finally roll away, each bruised quite a bit, though Tsuya had gotten a burn on her cheek.

"Here Tsuya-chan..." Inka says, tossing a container to her.

"Burn Ointment...?  I thought you couldn't be burned...Why do you carry it with you then...?" Tsuya questions.

"Well...er..." Inka says blushing and looking away, "What...Can't a girl just keep something with her?" She says, trying to avoid saying.

"Not you no, so spill it or I'll show one of your unknown weaknesses..." Tsuya says, wanting answers.

"Fine...I carry it around for you...When we fight...I knew one day it would happen...You're my best friend...What can I say...?" Inka says blushing vigorously.

"You act...As that's one of you deepest, darkest secrets...For that...I will not show anyone anything..." Tsuya says, putting the ointment on her burn, tossing it back, "For another time." She says chuckling a bit as they notice the complete elemental destruction.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Kiya watched the show surprised at what Rukia had done and stepped behind Kai.  “Why is it that almost everyone in that family wants to kill me?”  she said quietly more to herself then anyone else.  “I need to find Tora…”  Kiya said glancing toward the building then back to Seijun and Rukia.  “Didn’t she say that Dante wanted to see Vergil and I?  Why is Dante here?” she mumbled shivering slightly.  “After what he did…why is he even here…”  Kiya began to shake her head.  “He will try to kill Tora and the baby!”  she half way shrieked and began to run in to the hospital.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 7, 2009)

It was quiet for a moment..no sign of the Uchiha. But suddenly a strong hand ripped its way out of the ground in a zombie like fashion, clutching one of the Hyuuga's ankle as the sharingan warrior proceeded to pull Viral downward to trap his foe's body in the dirt..the underground Uchiha his speed and strength to make sure his Head Hunter jutsu would work..this was all part of the plan for the Akatsuki..


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 7, 2009)

Seijun sighed, masking his amusement to Rukia's antics. _Childlike as always,_ Seijun thought wryly. _A true burikko._ When commanded to pick up the Yamato, Seijun started, sure he had misheard. He looked to Kiya for guidance, then discovered she had run off. Seijun's eyes turned to the Yamato, studying it with suspicion. The idea of Vergil's soul existing within it wasn't foreign to Seijun, thanks to his other "half," Tsuki-Neji. But he had never even thought of touching his master's sword....

Not wanting to try Rukia's extremely limited patience, and since he had no other course of action to take, Seijun kneeled, reverently gripping the hilt of Yamato, and lifting it from the ground slowly. He gently wiped the dirt and grass from the shining blade....


----------



## Trouble (Jan 7, 2009)

"Sweet! I'd like to meet the rest of the genin. I think it's best if I get acquainted with them now so that when/if we're on the same team, we can co-operate better." Rai smiled a little. "This guy you're talking about...he sounds interesting. Why do you think I should avoid him?" Rai's imagination started going wild. 
~I wonder what this guy is like... probably an Uchiha. Either way, I can't wait to meet him~  Rai felt good abouting possibly having an Uchiha on his team. It could help him a lot in making a battle plan.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2009)

"Seijun." Vergil said from within the sword as if it were the most natural thing in the world, "Im glad you are well. Forgive my sister, well you should know her well enough by now." Vergils voice became even more serious.

"my intuition is telling me that a great danger lies ahead, one that will take those that are dear to us. you must be alert." Vergil warned ominously. 

............................................................

Viral walked to the rubble where the uchiha lay and saw the activation of chakra. he quickly cut his finger and made 5 hand seals just as he was pulled down. 

"ah shit! Looks like you got me. I suppose I have to beg for mercy." Viral said in a non chalant manner. "Well then lets start by saying kuchiyose no jutsu." his palm hit the earth under which he was trapped and the ground he was trapped beneath exploded. From the dust and smoke Viral sat upon a massive mosquito which hovered higher.

"A CAVE?!" it shouted. "You know I hate enclosed spaces. hold up let me just tear a hole in the side..." the huge dragon sized mosquito said as its tail hit the edge of the wall.

"sorry dude. maybe later but I dont want to piss of my future team mates by destroying their base. I just needed to get out of there. Dont need you just yet." Viral said jumping off him and landing a fair distance from Sasuke.

"You seem different, Dante. Well dont call me unless theres more space." it said as it disappeared.

"Come on Sasuke chan. You can do better than that." Viral taunted and popped in a soldier pill Kurohara had given him earlier. 

"hmph. Hes expecting a tough fight." Kurohara said noting the jutsus used


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 7, 2009)

"I didn't expect to hear your voice again, Shishou-sama," Seijun said conversationally. "It's fortunate I've had similar experiences like this before. Don't worry; I know better than to stress over Rukia-dono." Seijun flashed a very minor smile at Rukia, who was probably glaring at him; he smiled anyway.

The smile faded to oblivion at the next words of Vergil's. Seijun's high-spirited demeanor faded, replaced by the distant, serious attitude that usually defined him. "I see," Seijun said when Vergil warned of impending danger. "I cannot promise much, Shishou-sama. I don't know anyone here except Rukia-dono. But, I can promise you I'll keep her safe."


----------



## Caedus (Jan 7, 2009)

"So this is Konoha's Hyuuga Dante..at least used to be..the name change is one thing yet this kid killed Vergil..he even admitted doing so..this is truely interesting.." Sasuke thought. The Sharingan Warrior then clutched his Sword..it was time for him to be a bit more serious as well. Once more he didnt want to reveal too much to Toko, Mikeal and Viral's partner..if he could kill Viral or take out Viral swiftly without showing too much, it would help in case he had to fight them. Sasuke then charged forward.."Dance of the Cresent Moon.." With those words said, three kage bushin were created coming in rapidly from different directions, rapidly swinging their blades between their fingers for added confusion..Sasuke and his clones sped towards Viral the Sharingan Eyes staring forward..


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 7, 2009)

(This isn't going to be a really good post, just something to try and get back in to the RP.)

Imatsu turned at another corner in the camp and started walking to the barracks, assuming that was where he was supposed to go. He approached the entrance and out of nowhere a young girl Imatsu's age jumped from out of nowhere. "Surprise!"  The young girl yelled and in succession Imatsu jumped back, more confused then startled. "Oh...heh...I'm sorry, that was...meant for someone...else." The girl spoke with a nervous laugh. Imatsu just stared at the girl, now annoyed at her for jumping at him with no good reason. "Hey, you're new here aren't you?" The girl extends her hand to him, "I'm Ayuma!" She spoke cheerfully. "And you are?" A long moment of silence came between the two. "Imatsu." He finally said, breaking the silence. He then started to walk past her into the barracks. Ayuma watched him as he walked away. "Oh," She spoke softly, almost to herself, "nice to meet you..."

=_= Not my best post ever......


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2009)

“*Tora*?!”  *Kiya* yelled as she ran into the hospital.  “Tora?!”  she yelled again looking around frantically.

“Miss!  You need to quiet down!  People are trying to sleep!”  an elder woman said coming up to her ready to back hand her and send her out side before another woman placed a hand on her shoulder.  

“I will deal with her…” she said giving the other woman a smile.  “Miss Kiya?  You need to calm down.  I will help you out dear…” she said soothingly to her.

“Oh…I am so glad to see you…” Kiya said as tears sprang to her eyes.  “I need to find the commander…I need to find Tora.” she said panicked.

“I know you do.  The whole hospital does with the racket you were making.”  she said softly a chuckle in her voice.  “Come along dearie…I will take you to her room…”

“Quickly please…someone may be trying to kill her…”  Kiya said her eyes wide trying to make the nurse move faster.

“I doubt that…in fact…I do believe that black haired girl and that obnoxious Hyuuga you had me taking care of are in there with her right now…” she said her smile faltering at the remembrance of the note about the fruit.

“Oh no!  That’s him!  That's *Dante*!”  Kiya said grabbing her arm tears in her eyes.  

The nurse just looked at her confused, not understanding why she would be so fearful of the man that she took care of.
_________________________________________________

*Mikael *stepped back in surprise at the massive summons the man had brought.   “Well that’s an interesting choice…” he said chuckling as he continued to watch and listen.  At the mention of his name by the mosquito Mikael scowled slightly.  “Why do I know that name…” he mumbled to himself as he crossed his arms, his katana pointing in different directions still in his hand.  “This is important…I know it…” he mumbled as he scratched his chin lightly with his thumb and his eyes widened as that long ago night came back to him.
________________________________________________

*Irakiri *had to laugh at his exuberance.  “They are a great bunch for the most part…” she said chuckling as she walked toward barracks spotting someone going in and another seemed to surprise them.  “The group is growing…” Irakiri said with a smile as they continued to approach.  “Oh…the one you need to watch out for…well he is a bit mean…a jashinist if you know what that is…”  she said with a sigh thinking about her attempts to befriend the guy.  “I don’t know how long he will last…” she says quietly as they approached the door.  Irakiri gave the girl a smile.  “Your another of us genin aren’t you?”  she said to *Ayuma.*  “I’m Irakiri and this is *Rai*…” she said introducing herself and her new friend.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 8, 2009)

"Great, but barely, not like my life is really of much importance to this village or any other for the moment in time."Ryu said and handed out a scroll to Ichijin and said, "You'll find it usful for summons, it allows the user to use less chakra in any summon, or most but from what I can tell it's any."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 8, 2009)

"Kiya-chan!" Kanji yelled as he ran into the hospital. The elderly woman gave her a glare. "Sorry." Kanji apologized to her, knocking away the incoming slap. He walked up to Kiya. "Kiya-chan. What's the matter?" He asked, not understanding the situation fully.
---
Hikaru looked at Ashe, then at Raito. "Raito-kun. Do you mind seeing what all the ruckus is about?" He asked Raito.

Raito waited a second. "It stopped now. It sounded like a guy and a girl, probably trying to find someone. Not sure, but it doesn't matter now." He said with a sigh. After listening to Ashe's story, he reached into his bag and pulled out a roll of bandages. "Ashe, wrap your wounds, at least. I don't want them getting infected." He told her.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2009)

"I wish I had my goddamned sword." Viral said standing absolutely still.

"Dance of the crescent moon?" Kurohara thought as he noted the move down. "A move that creates illusory copies and then faster than the eye can see moves around behind the opponent and strikes them down. A brilliant strategy but not against a Hyuuga."

He watched as the several clones created illusions of themselves and moved at dizzying speeds around behind the Hyuuga. Viral could of course see everything with his byakugan, as the clones descended on Viral he started to spin, infusing the slicing wind chakra to the spin that would cut anything that touched the kaiten.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 8, 2009)

Bewildered, and then alerted, even as a capable medic, the Hokage had never heard of something as eerie as a clone turning into a separated entity. Baffled and curious as he was, first thing was to be the first. Now the question was whether the original Dante was to be kept in the territory, or be briefly exiled from it to prevent a masqueraded assault. Someone of Dante's power, perhaps rivaling that of even the Hokage himself, could be either a major salvation or a frightening mean of annihilation... or both.

Then again, if something of such a fearful threat could spawn from the shinobi Dante, none would dare to certify his sanity. Could there be, by an accident in a sunny day, another blood-lusted monster to emerge, carrying the sadistic desire to destroy till death? Or could there be, like a sudden twist of fate, simply a mental switch between the noble, free-will chivalry and the abhorable disgrace? None was to be foretold, and in this case, when the land itself was about to step on the verge of existence, consistency was one thing to be absolute. 

Otawa closed his eyes in seconds and opened them with a sigh. 

"Force him out, by violence, in case he defies." He took a tired lean against the wall. Megumi bowed and receded, but then turned back when he added. "If he is seen with Kurohara, no matter what they might be doing, stay away at all cost. At all cost, Megumi."


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 8, 2009)

Ayuma watched as Imatsu went into the barracks with somewhat of a frown. _Was it something I said?_

Ayuma turned to notice a new character approaching her, she looked at him, with a brand new smile on her face, slightly nodding to answer his question. "And I'm Ayuma. Nice to meet you two." She said, acknowledging his introduction.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2009)

Megumi left the Hokage with a heavy heart. She was keen on Dante and would be devastated to see him go. Uncle Vergil had gone, she had not even gone to the site of his death. She was scared, she did not want to see it but she had to. Her knees shook as she entered her carriage and was carried towards the Hyuuga camp. 

She arrived to see Rukia and Seijun acting playfully. She could not believe what she was seeing. Then saw Kiya rush into the medical tent. Megumi stepped out into the mud and walked over to the body.

She turned to Seijun and Rukia. "How can you be so heartless as to laugh at a time like this?! Have you no shame?" she scolded harshly. "If this is the type of shinobi that this generation is cursed with then you are not welcome within the Hyuuga camp. Rukia, you and your brother are hereby exiled from the Hyuuga camp."

Rukia, who was never one for tact, exploded with rage.

"Fuck you Megumi!" she said, "Why the fuck don't you think with your head you shithead?!" 

"How dare you talk to me like that! I allow you certain allowances but your insolence has gone too far!" Megumi spat with a tear running down her face, horrified at Vergil's decimated body and emotionally on edge "If we had the caged bird technique..." Megumi put her hand on her mouth immediately regretting what she had just said but it was too late

Rukia's anger exploded.

"WHAT THE FUCK?! You're just another Head scum aren't you?! You speak of reform but at the end you just want us to bow down and lick your ass. You're a fucking bitch you know that." Rukia shouted pointing at her and walked towards her, "You know what hell your 'Uncle' went through with that damned technique. You want to cause me pain to keep me in line?!" Rukia grabbed her hand, put a kunai in Megumi's hand and thrust the kunai towards her gut.

"Seijun! Intervene!" Vergil ordered from the sword as the kunai came closer to Rukia stomach.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 8, 2009)

"Ayuma, eh? Well, I'm Rai, as my friend Irakiri said. So you're a Genin too, right?" Rai's excitement was getting the best of him, and he almost hugged Ayuma. Rai turned to Irakiri. 
"Can you introduce me to the rest of the Genin before I explode, please?" Rai gave a huge smile and started chuckling.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke's eyes widened slightly..noitcing the familiarity with the Hyuuga's jutsu as the Uchiha leaped back from charging in knowing the dangers..this would work into his advantage. As the Uchiha withdrawed and out of the kaiten's range..the clones proceeded to dash in..ready to swing their blades. Even if they were destroyed..the kaiten would end soon enough and the user would be wide open to being hit..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ashe shakes her head "Nah just changed them...". Her eyes moved around warily. Blood still spotted a bit, but her hand covered it. "I wish to stay out of this hospital..." she muttered slightly. She hadn't told him the whole story, or even how severe her injuries were. They trailed up to her neck some, and down to her upper legs. Deep gashes mostly where the hawk had clung on. "Anyways..." she mumbles trying to change the subject "What all happened while we were away??" she asks.


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 8, 2009)

Ayuma almost giggled as she watched Rai's excitement grow. He seems as giddy as she acts most of the time.

"I haven't seen much of the new genin either," she paused. "Would you mind if I tagged along with you guys? I was waiting here for a friend but it seems that she's not coming like I expected. "


----------



## Trouble (Jan 8, 2009)

"It's ok with me!"  Rai looked at Irakiri, waiting for approvement.
"The more the marrier." ^_^
"Hey, since I'm here, can you tell me about this person that Irakiri is telling me about? She says I'm better off not getting too close to him. She makes him sound dangerous, so I'm curious..."
Again, Rai started imagining what type of person this mystery ninja can be.
~I really hope it's an Uchiha. I want to test myself against the Sharingan, I wanna see if I can read his moves just as fast without it.~


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Seijun started moving almost before Vergil spoke, reacting as Rukia drew the kunai. The green-eyed Tenken spared no effort, immediately closing the distance with Shukuchi, and used his right hand, since his left was occupied by holding Yamato. His hand came down, intercepting Rukia's...or Megumi's....thrust by clamping down on both of their hands, holding them together. The pose lasted for naught but a moment, as Seijun unleashed Tsuki-Neji, the living chains with deadly spear-heads wrapped around his right arm, covered by the sleeve.

Six chains came from Seijun's arm, wrapping up to form blunt masses, and spread, three chains going for Rukia, three for Megumi, and pushed the feuding Hyuugas apart. While they did this, Seijun whirled, drawing the nightbladed chokuto Wangetsu-tsuki no Masamune from his back, holding the straight sword in a backhand grip while flawlessly forming a proper grip on Yamato. He held Vergil's arcane blade, tip extended, and pointed at Megumi with it. Wangetsu-tsuki was held at a forty-five degree angle, resting in mid-air, and not QUITE touching Rukia as Seijun concentrated his gaze on Megumi, his body between the Hyuugas with his back to Rukia.

"I," Seijun said with deliberate distance and calculation, "have no loyalty to Konohagakure. I am an apprentice of Hyuuga Vergil. I am not a member of this village to be commanded and restrained by laws and practices. Remember this." Seijun's eyes flickered, as he looked over his shoulder, ever so slightly, and turned his chilling reprimand on Rukia. "I promised your brother I would keep you safe," Seijun said evenly. "I _did not_ promise I would keep you unharmed. If I have to cripple you to keep you out of trouble, I will do it. That, I promise _you._"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2009)

*Irakiri* gave a warm smile as she nodded.  ?Of course?? she said quietly.  ?Though I can?t guarantee that many will be in here?? she said with a sigh as she moved to open the door.  ?I kind of ran off abruptly?? Irakiri said sheepishly as she opened the door and stepped inside.  She looked around seeing only her friend and the boy that had walked in before Ayuma.  ?Well?? she said chuckling at her friend.  ?Sorry about earlier??  Irakiri said walking up to Kumori.  ?I want you to meet a couple more genin.  This is *Rai* and *Ayuma*.  Guys this is my friend *Uchiha Kumori*?? she said giving them a smile and nods in Imatsu's direction.
________________________________________

*Kiya *flinched as *Kanji* came up, to many attempts on her life in one day had made her weary of people, especially when they knock away a comforting hand.  ?Please??  she says quietly to him then looked back to the woman.  ?I need to find Tora!? she said her eyes wide and worried.

?Just down this hall?? the older woman said glaring at Kanji but remained silent toward him.  They walked down the hall and turned the corner.  ?Second door on the right?? she said pointing with a smile.

?Finally!?  Kiya said rushing forward.  She slammed the door open and took in the scene.  What was only a simple embrace between lovers and an embarrassed onlooker, turned to an attempted murder scene in her currently twisted mind.

?O-oonee-chan??  *Tereya* stuttered in disbelief as Kiya burst into the room and rushed to her side.  ?What a-are -? she began but was cut off as Kiya grabbed her sword off the bed and jerked it from it?s sheath.

?Stay the fuck away from her you bastard!?  Kiya screamed quickly pressing the point of the sword to *Dante*?s throat.

?Kiya!  Wait!  Things have happened!?  *Tora* says stumbling backward as Kiya pushed her out of his grip.
_________________________________________

*Ichijin* took the scroll and looked it over with a sigh.  He tapped it lightly on the palm of his hand as they walked.  ?You were useful here.?  he states quietly.  ?A lot of men would have died the day you showed up.  If you hadn?t have helped.  Myself included?? Ichijin said chuckling slightly as he remembered that long ago day.  ?I am glad you showed?? he thought for a moment on the change in his opinions.  A warrior battles looking death in the eye, unafraid to die, he didn?t realize that he would be grateful to live?


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 8, 2009)

Saigo scratched his head akwardly on his way out the hospital doors, tilting his head to the left a bit as he passed a women screaming someones name. "Huh, wierd people...", he muttered, shrugging it off. He twisted his mouth to the side, bringing his hand up to his red cheek, smiling in pleasure. "Hehe, that was quite a smack though... She knows I like it rough!", he proclaimed cheerfully, making his way towards the little apartment complex by the Genin Barracks that he lived in.

He reached the front door to his apartment, reaching into his back pocket, pulling out his key. He shoved it into the hole, twisting it to the right and back, shoving the door open with difficulty, a grungy look on his face. "Damned door, always stuck...", he mumbled, closing the door behind him and locking it, plopping down onto the floor matress. He rested for a few minutes, collecting himself, raising his head moments later and pushing himself onto his feet, making his way to the closet. He grabbed a green chuunin flack-jacket, slipping it on over his shirt, untying his headband from his waste and placing on his forehead, tightly wrapping the cloth around his head, pulling his hair out from underneith it. "Well, I suppose I should be wearing this now...", he muttered, looking down at his chuunin jacket. He shrugged, walking over to his open window, leaping onto the railing and dropping down onto the ground below.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2009)

*"Yo.  Nice to meet you both."  Kumori* says, messing with her monster of a rubber band on her wrist. * "Welcome into the Genin's little section of the camp."* She adds, shrugging.
_____________

"Damn it!  Tsuya, er..." *Inka* says, looking around panicked, then sighs as time seems to stop for them.

"Such a heavy feeling in the air...That Seijun?...A strong man he is..." *Tsuya* says, looking at the man.

Shikka continues to stay silent as everything happens.

"You need a man like him Tsuya-chan."  Inka says elbowing her friend.

"No...I don't, besides..." Tsuya replies.

"Besides?  Oh, such pessimism." Inka teases.

"Besides, he wouldn't even talk to me...And you know I would be shy to." Tsuya says, a light blush on her face, not even caring about Shikka now.  

"True, but later...Hmmm...I could set you two up." Inka says, a sly grin on her face.

"N-no!  Just...Hell no!" Tsuya says, her face glowing beat red from her blush.

"I'll do it then!  Prepare to be date-ified!" Inka says, bursting out laughing.

"INKA!  I TOLD YOU NO!" Tsuya yells, knocking her friend to the ground, and slapping one hand over Inka's mouth and the other over her own.


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 8, 2009)

"A dangerous kid huh? Well, I don't know anyone like that in this camp." Ayuma tells Rai as they enter the building. 

After being introduced to Kumori, Ayuma looks around the building. She noticed Imatsu but tried not to stare at him for too long, she wouldn't want to bug him again.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2009)

"Don't stop her, Tora. In the end it may be better." Dante looked at Tora who was obviously panicked by the situation. Dante held out his had to stop her and then looked at Kiya. 

"If I die then the clone will disappear too, that's the only connection we've got, Kiya. I won't hate you if you do and dammit Tora you better not either." Dante closed his eyes and waited to see that ugly shinigami again.

_______________________________________________

The clones soon disappeared under the kaiten, but the one thing Sasuke had not counted on was just how much of the wind element he had put into the move, extending the reach of it, invisibly, by a good few feet. Viral was fully aware of the one second vulnerability. His Kaiten though was complete.

The huge circling, slicing wind pulsated out further and further until Viral had made a full ten ft radius, even given Sasuke's speed that would give him more than enough time to prepare. The Kaiten came to an end and Viral faced Sasuke, the cave becoming more and more destroyed by every passing second.

"This is fun and all, but why don't you just stop being a jackass and let me in this fucking organisation?!" he said to no-one in particular but knew that someone would be listening. Kurohara laughed at Viral's mannerisms. "What an interesting team mate." he said continuing to profile.

_____________________________________________________

Four of Megumi's personal guards came rushing at Seijun and surrounded him. Megumi looked down at the sword pointed at her and grabbed it with her hand, fully intending to hold it still as the guards subdued him. Seijun was a rogue and whilst she would welcome strangers into the camp, having a sword pointed to her was not the best first impression. What hapened next was completely unexpected to her. As she touched the blade she felt a warm and familiar feeling

"Megumi, you've grown to be a fine leader.  Do not mourn the loss of my body, it is merely a tool for which I have used to it's full extent. However you need to control your emotions, otherwise your steely resolve will erode with each passing day. Seijun is an ally, do not be so hasty in your judgement, he is only doing what I would have done."

Megumi let go of the sword and backed away, telling the guards to do the same. Her byakugan had been fully trained now for a year and she activated it, looking at the sword and then recognising the chakra. She held back her tears and emotions and looked at Seijun dead in the eye. 

"I met you briefly in the medical tent." she said, "Uncle Vergil has vouched for you and so I will take you at his word, I owe the man a great deal, so will forgive you this once. However it would be unwise to mistake this as an act of weakness and be warned if you cross the line again I shall have executed on the spot."

She looked at Rukia who was still glaring at Megumi.

"Please accept my apology. I did not have a full understanding of the situation and acted prematurely. Also my sincerest apology for mentioning the Caged Bird techniqe, I should not have even thought it and feel guilty for doing so" Megumi said regaining her grace and composure.

"Aw shit, no problem Meg. I know I can make folk say stuff they don't mean when I get angry. I shouldn't have shouted at you either, I'm not good with the whole respecting rank, guess I'll never be a good shinobi huh?" Rukia said instantly switching from a glare to a friendly smile.

"Now, Seijun, whenever you're fucking ready to let go of me, please do so so I can really kick your ass. And what's this talk about you trying to cripple me?! I'm going to ram my fist so far up your rectum that you won't shit right for a week!" she said starting to heat up again and cricked her neck to the left whilst cracking her knuckles

Vergil smiled at the situation now that it had almost been resolved


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 8, 2009)

Seeing as Hikaru ignored him, he turned to Ashe. "I don't really know what happened. I woke up in some cabin place all the way out there. How did it go with the Hawk?" he asked. "That hawk really kicked our asses didn't it?" he said, then laughed. It seemed like an eternity since the hawk attack, even thought it wasn't long. It wouldn't die. He kept trying, but the coldness and the wind, there was just too much keeping him from being able to kill it.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Seijun's demeanor shifted again, returning to the gentle and aloof shinobi most knew. The Yamato singing as Seijun spun it away from Megumi, standing up straight and lowering the fine blade. Without looking at Rukia, Seijun removed Wangetsuki-tsuki as well, positioning the nightblade halfway into the saya, then dropping it to let it click into place. The silver chains of Tsuki-Neji, having angrily risen up into the air when Seijun was threatened by Megumi's guards, withdrew up Seijun's sleeve as well.

Seijun looked over his shoulder at Rukia, closing his eyes with a grin. "Sorry, Rukia-dono," he said. "I was a little carried away. But I don't plan on letting you dying while I'm around to prevent it. You are of course free to take any action you wish should my attempts cause you to become upset."

Seijun blinked as in surprise. "Oro?" He murmured, looking over at the sound of fighting. He stared for a moment at Inka and Tsuya, who were rolling around on the ground. Seijun didn't know either, but they were making a lot of noise.....Seijun shrugged, half-listening to Rukia, the other half to Inka and Tsuya.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2009)

“Clone?”  *Kiya* said confused glancing from *Dante* to *Tora.*  “What the hell is he talking about?!” she yelled stomping a foot.  

“Dante…his mind…it wasn’t him Kiya!”  Tora said pleading with her friend.  “Would Dante really do the things that happened?  Think about that Kiya…” She said quietly not moving anywhere near her.

“But…but…he did!  He threatened you!  He tried to kill me…” Kiya said a tear in her eye as she looked back at Dante.  “He tore Vergil-kun apart…” she said quietly as the tear spilled over and rolled down her cheek.

“No…his mind…Kiya…look…” Tora began running a hand through her hair.  “Something took him over…then a clone was created…that’s the real Dante…trust me…we fought the other one…” she said trying to explain everything as quickly and shortly as possible.  “Dante wouldn’t do any of those things…to anyone he cares about…”  she says with hope that Kiya would understand.

“Two Dantes?  Is it true?” she asks him looking him in the eyes as she pushes the sword harder against his neck.  She knows those eyes, the eyes of one of her dearest friends.  “I’m so s-sorry…”  Kiya says as she looks from his eyes to the small red rivulet of blood that moved smooth from the blades point.  It clattered to the floor as she collapsed to her knees.  “I don’t know what to think anymore!” she yelled as she buried her face in her hands laid her head on the floor.

“O-oonee-chan?”  Tereya whispered taking a step forward now that the shock of the situation had worn off.  

Tora shook her head gently placing a staying hand on Tereya’s arm letting Kiya have a moment to process things.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2009)

Inka pushes Tsuya off, and scoots behind her, "You know...With this body of your's..." Inka says, bouncing Tsuya's breasts, "And that skirt of your's...You can make anyone drool over you." Inka adds, chuckling slightly.

"GET OFF!" Tsuya yells, pushing her friends hands away from her, "He's a gentleman...And compared to him I'm just the stray mongrel down the road..." she adds quietly.

"You know...Most gentlemen...they have big hearts." Inka says, a hand on Tsuya's shoulder.

"Damn it! I know! But just look! I have to fight for him with a fucking Hyuuga!" Tsuya yells loudly.

"You know...Not only do you have the looks, Tsuya-chan...But, you have the abilities...You are a weapon master...The personality...Sure you can be a BIT of a bitch...but you mean well, and you are laid-back with most things." Inka says, shaking her head.

"Well...er...still...I don't have the guts..." Tsuya says, looking away blushing.

"Eh...I'll be right behind you when the time comes..." Inka says, smiling at her friend.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 9, 2009)

"True but arn't we taught that all Shinobi are is tools anyway? And that death is the ussual end result of becoming a Shinobi death in combat anyway."Ryu asked and looked back up towards the blue sky's and added, "Beside's you saved me as I remember so I wouldn't really consider me that useful, especially after me leaving the village, that effectivly makes me a missing-nin."


----------



## Caedus (Jan 9, 2009)

"That is not my call..the Leader commanded me to kill the one who killed Hyuuga Vergil and unless I'm mistaken..you just previously addmited to killing him.Sure..there is a vacancy but Im not a recruiter...you can compare to more of an..executior.." Sasuke stated..his sharingan eyes unleashing an unatural ammount of killer intent. Sasuke then kept his eyes poised forward as he rapidly formed handsigns in quick and rapid succesion, the handsigns just taking mere seconds. "Now die.." The handseals ended in a tiger seal as the Uchiha slowly withdrew his head back for a moment before unleashing a massive jet of flame. "Fire Style: Dragon Flame Projectile Jutsu.." The flames shot out of the uchiha's mouth, the intense flames rapidly racing towards the hyuuga in its bullet like form. The flames themselves easily brought light to the dark room..


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

~Sweet! An Uchiha! Doesn't seem to be the person *Irakiri* is talking about...~
"Nice to meet you! My name's Rai." Rai looked around the little Genin "Lounge". 
Rai walked towards the guy that Ayuma seemed to be staring at.
"Hi! So are you the dangerous ninja my friends are telling me about?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2009)

"I wasnt talking to you you egocentric jackass." Viral said not bothered about the killing intent and equally dismissive of the fire jutsu. "Why are you making me waste chakra?" it wasn't clear who had the biggest capacity but what was clear was that the two powers were evenly matched.

the great fire technique was met with a wall of water that had been summoned from an underground lake.

Kurohara raised an eyebrow. Earth and fire. so far two elements had been displayed by the sharingan warrior, whilst the hyuuga used wind and water. Kuroharas interest was grabbed by the fact he knew Sasuke had a third element and it was perhaps his strongest one. Viral knew it too but was confident that they could be nullified. Viral walked around the edge of the wall and sat down.

"ah come on sasuke, lets have a drink and hit on Rin over there. I'll even be your wingman." Viral even went as far as to deactivate his byakugan and stretched his arms up.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasuke kept his eyes trailed on Viral..he was surprised that somebody like him managed to kill the great Hyuuga Vergil. His foe lowered his defenses and while he could easily revert back to attacking..at the moment, his foe was quite defenseless at the moment. He did not want to use his Mangekyou due to its deadly aftereffect. He had still had other jutsus to use but then again..it was best to try and keep things hidden. Fire easily exceeded his earth element..he only knew a few earth jutsu compared to his flames but now his flame jutsu would be pointless against the water that would come. . Sasuke just kept composed..he did not attacking a target that had no interest in fighting. "This is quite annoying..it makes me wonder how you killed Vergil in the first place.." Sasuke simply said..


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 9, 2009)

*Imatsu* looks up at the newcomer, puzzled a bit. _Dangerous...?_
Imatsu shakes his head, and slips out the question; "Why would you think I'm dangerous?"

*Ayuma* walks over, just as curious as *Rai* was at that moment. _Eh...I hope he doesn't hate me if he's dangerous..._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hikari was in the genin place and sits up. She had been sleeping for awhile. Her black hair stood out and she yawned sleepily. She jumps out of bed, and seemed to be in a better mood. Her eyes search the place to find the new person, rai and the others. Hikari sighs 'Another one?' she thinks in her head a bit as she starts walking to the door. She wasn't planning on speaking. Hikari was just passing by.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2009)

Viral laughed. "Vergil? Lets just say in the end he experienced all the pain he inflicted on others." Viral yawned, "Listen, neither of us want to reveal our big jutsus and we both know we cant beat the other unless we do. Now Ive had a busy day and I REALLY cant be bothered to kill two akatsuki members in the space of 36 hours."

Viral itched his ear as Kurohara smiled 'Its nearly impossible to profile this guy. Unpredictable doesnt even begin to describe it.' he thought. 

"If youre adamant on being an executioner then I'll have to pull out the big guns and you may win or I may win, but one thing is for sure we'll feel like crap after and may be injured beyond repair. So, think about Sasuke, I'm happy to call it a draw for today. Just remember that ever decision has its consequence and they may be dire."

Viral sat up feeling rested and refreshed as was his plan, though he meant what he said but now was ready for the worst


----------



## Caedus (Jan 9, 2009)

"If your so confident you could kill me..then do it. Kill me, then everybody else besides the leader should fall to you. You speak of some sense but lets remember..I have orders and I dont intend on failing.." Sasuke responded. The Uchiha slowly took a quick glance towards the cieling of the base..if required, he could preform the jutsu he intended on taking out Toko but changed his mind at the last moment. He could always use the Mangekyou Sharingan but each use was deadly and he wasnt in a true life and death situation..


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

"Just wondering. I've been hearing about this Genin who I should just avoid. I'm a little curious to see who this perso is." Rai shrugged. "Well, you seem like a good guy, so I doubt it's you..."
Rai looked over at the girl who had just woken up. "And who could this be?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2009)

"Ah crap...fine, but don't say I didn't warn you." He got up, activated his byakugan and dusted himself off. This next move was a big one and perfect for an enclosed area, he'd made the neccesary preparations during the fight and was ready. He had more than enough chakra for it. "This would be so much fucking easier with the sword" he said  performing handseals and making four kage bunshins.

"This is the end." Viral said and activated his jyuuken style, walking calmly towards the Uchiha. Suddenly three of the kage bunshins disappeared to the other side of the room and walked calmly behind Sasuke. From above they formed a pentagon with Sasuke in the middle

"People talk of an absolute defense, this is an absolute attack. I haven't named this jutsu yet, so lets just call it Diablo." Viral said.

___________________________________________________________

"Seriously, you must have got hit in the head when you were a child. From now on your name is Assface until you stop calling me -dono, Ok Assface-kun?" Rukia snarled and jumped on Seijun's back, her hands around his neck, not applying anywhere near enough pressure to kill him but just enough to make him uncomfortable.

Megumi smiled, "Well, I shall leave you two to it. Perhaps I will one day be blessed with such a ..... unique relationship in the future." She said starting to walk away and then stopped. "Listen, Rukia, I take back what I say about you, you are more than welcome here, but Dante...I have no choice. There is no solution other than this."

Rukia turned her head, still choking Seijun, "Hey no worries. Things'll sort itself out, they always do round here." she grinned widely and continued her assault.

Megumi was strangely lifted by Rukia's optimism. She was certainly one of a kind, she relayed the order to keep Hyuuga Dante out of the camp by force. Though she knew that if he really wanted to come into the camp, there were only a few forces in this world that could stop him from doing so. She counted on Dante to fix the situation himself and clung to the belief that it would get better.

_________________________________________

Dante looked at Kiya sobbing on the ground

"What a mess. You know, I'm not sure Vergil and I are too good for you two," directing the comment to Tora as well, "I mean because of us, you've had to endure so much. I kinda feel a bit shabby about that."

Dante looked around and thought about the situation, "Sorry Megumi..." he activated the golden byakugan and sucked in the thoughts surrounding the Hyuuga camp and sighed, deactivating it.

"As a I thought, I'm banned from there and it's probably best I exile myself from the village too. I don't want my clone taking advantage of the situation. I'm going to the Sand country for a while. I have a mission I've been meaning to complete for ages and because of stuff going on here, I've never done it."

He looked at Tora, "Honey, I'm totally and utterly preventing you from following me, same for you Kiya. You've still got the kunais I gave you right? Use them only in an emergency like if the baby's in trouble, if you guys are in a life or death situation, if my clone shows up or if Konoha is under serious, serious attack."

Dante stood up and breathed out, hating goodbyes.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 9, 2009)

No more time for holding back..the Uchiha slowly closed his eyes and began to gather his charka. Suddenly the Uchiha began to radiate a great ammount of heat. The heat began to gather and gather until it finally ignited as a flaming aura appeared around Sasuke. This katon varient was not only capable of defense but attack as well..Sasuke wasnt sure what his foe was targetting but he wasnt taking any chances..getting near the intense aura of flames would easily mean incineration and soon enough..the base would catch fire. There was no darkness in the room thanks to the flames themselves as the Sharigan Warrior stood there..clutching his Sword. The crimson eyes looked around..if Viral was going to attack Sasuke head on..then the hyuuga would be dealing with flames that raged like hell itself..
_________________________________________________________________

Keji woke up from his bed, rubbing his eyes. "Ah damn it..whats going on.." The Maeda wasnt sure what was with all of the commontion but he didnt like it. He was rather old..almost to old to be a genin but he was from the rock village in the first place but the fact he had no memory of what happened to him..he just went along with things and now today was something he had to obviously go along with..


----------



## EPIC (Jan 9, 2009)

Yamato decided to follow Kenshin, mainly for the fact that she was looking for the Leaf village and wanted to know what it looked like,"Hey, wait!" She called as she ran and stopped next to Kenshin,"What's this village like anyhow? I heard it was pretty powerful, and had the most devastating class of ninja. Such as yourself, if I'm not too mistaken."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

*Irakiri *chuckled shaking her head as she stood next to *Kumori.*  ?*Rai*?I think your becoming obsessed.  I guess I shouldn?t have said anything?? she said quietly the chuckle fading from her voice.  ?His name is *Jiro*?and I don?t believe he is in here right now?? she mumbles looking around the room at the empty beds.  She raises an eyebrow as the other Uchiha began to walk out of the room then turned smiling slightly as she saw *Keji* was up.  ?Glad you could join us.? she said chuckling lightly again.  ?The one leaving so quickly is *Uchiha Hikari *and this is *Meada Keji*.? Irakiri says gesturing to each one in turn.  ?That is *Rai?Ayuma?and Imatsu?*? she says again gesturing to each as their name is said.
__________________________________

?Leaving??  *Tora* said stepping forward.  ?Damn it!  I just got you back!? she snapped again running her hand through her hair.  ?I am the commander of the army if you remember you can?t order me to do anything!? she stated as she crossed her arms then sighed.  ?Yeah I know?? she adds quietly as she lets her arms fall.

?After everything??  *Kiya* mumbled as she raised her head up though remained on her knees for a moment.  ?I have caused so much loss for the village?maybe I should go with you?? she mumbled glancing at the floor then slowly rose to her feet.

?N-no?O-oonee-chan?? *Tereya* said shaking her head.  ?Y-you have t-to st-stay??

?She?s right Kiya.  I need someone to watch over the baby and me?you wouldn?t leave me now right??  Tora said a bit worried as she rubs her protruding belly for emphasis.  

Kiya turned her sad eyes toward *Dante* and shook her head.  ?I couldn?t go with you?? she mumbled as she remembered everything that had happened.  ?Not with you?? she said with a sigh.  The sadness remained in her eyes as she pulled her hand back.  ?*CRACK*!? the sound of her open hand against his cheek reverberated around the room.

?Kiya!?  Tora yelled in shock.

?Oonee-chan!?  Tereya said with surprise.

Kiya just shook her head and walked out of the room.  Not giving a reason or excuse for what she did.  The other two girls remained unmoving for a moment as her quick footsteps could be heard moving down the hall.

?I w-will t-talk to h-her?? Tereya said grabbing her sword and rushing out behind her adopted sister.

Tora just nodded as she watched Tereya leave and shook her head slightly as she looked back at Dante.  ?I don?t know what has gotten into her?? she mumbled quietly as she walked over to him.  ?Come back to me??  she says as she wraps her arms around his waist and laid her head on his chest.
_________________________________________________

?We are?? *Ichijin* nods in agreement.  ?Though my understanding is that once we die?we are suppose to stay dead?? he says with a sigh as he too looks up at the sky and sighs.  ?You know?it?s a bit ironic.?  Ichijin says chuckling again.  ?You are a missing-nin for Konoha, *Ryu*?and yet?now you are my summons?? he says shaking the scroll slightly and actually laughs out loud.  ?Go figure?no one knows what the future holds??


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2009)

"Whoa, its gettin hot in here so take off all...actually don't." Viral said looking at Sasuke's flaming self, "Hope you wore some antiperspirant cos you'll be sweating something fierce." Viral said.

He shook his head and all five of the clones slammed their palm into the ground and then stood up and stepped back, in perfect unison. The whole ground began to shake violently and suddenly 5 huge water pillars came shooting out of the ground and immediately went for Sasuke. The massive underground lake was being harnessed as a potent weapon and whilst the fire element was strong it had its weakness. A huge amount of steam filled the room as more and more water poured in, the water level rising as Viral quite literally transferred the lake to a higher level. It wouldn't be too long before all would be submerged. One of the clones disappeared from the vast amount of chakra it took to do the move. For the first time Viral was a little short of breath.

"Like...I said..stop making me waste my chakra you bastard." Viral said as he waited for the fire to extinguish

Kurohara was rather impressed by the whole thing. "To think there would be a water and fire jutsu of this high level." he said but then laughed, "Elemental chakra...really not my thing, still interesting for research."

_____________________________

Dante held Tora tightly and smiled, "yeah.." his head turned towards Kiya's back and he rubbed his cheek. "Forgot how hard that woman can slap though."

"Right listen, I'm going now. Please for heaven's sake throw the kunai if you feel anything is wrong ok? I'm not sure if I can go the full distance with a single Hiraishin, I'm pretty sure I can't, but if you throw it I'll know to come back." 

Dante held her tightly and then knelt down and spoke to the baby. "Daddy's going away for a while but you make sure you take care of Mummy here ok. And don't ask for ice cream and pickles again. That nearly made me vomit." He tapped the stomach and got up to leave.

"I don't want to go, I have a feeling something big is going to happen here. Just don't go and get yourself into any trouble you sexy scatterbrain!" Dante hugged her once more and kissed her deeply, then left with more than a small feeling of foreboding.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasuke narrowed his eyes as he had no choice but to go into more extreme lengths..he had to keep his jutsu..just long enough for him to proceed with what he intended to do. The Sharingan Warrior glared towards Viral's eyes in response as the flames continued to rage on. The Uchiha proceeded to add more charka into the flames to make them stronger and keep them lasting longer. The Sharingan Eyes continued to stare towards the Hyuuga's eyes..sasuke now had no choice as his right eye began to close..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurohara sat up and was about to shout a warning at Viral, then sat down in silence as he looked into his eyes. Golden eyes, the final known stage of the Byakugan. Viral waited, all members of the room's thoughts were pouring into Virals mind, including Sasuke's. Kurohara again shook his head, he was completely unpredictable, he was certain that he was going to rush in without a second thought but he decided for a more patient approach.

Viral's body flickered slightly, just for under a second, if you blinked you would have missed it. Kurohara understood now the power of Diablo and wrote down in his notes furiously. Sasuke's techniques were of a ludicrously high level, as was Viral's. Viral walked towards the Uchiha with no fear


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 10, 2009)

"Yeah I guess it is, so whats happend recently? Anything I should know?"Ryu asked he thought to himself _This is like the 4th time the hidden leaf has been destoryed, they keep the same n ame every time, even if it's being built in a diffrent location. Oh well guess it doesn't get other villages confused._

"Hmm... Ryu seems to have choosen a summoner."Tyber mummbled and looked at his student, "Looks like you lost Sensai."
"Your still got to learn to use your surroundings."
"Eh?"
Tyber hit the ice with his fist and it broke making the shinobi fall through the ice. Tyber sat up and yawned and said, "Your one of the few human's in Mazan and I find fighting drakes harder then you five."


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

"Those eyes.." Sasuke thought. If he took out Viral..then perhaps the water would stop. But there was no stopping the Uchiha now..he had no choice. The left eye's technique in this area was pointless..not in these conditions. But he still had the right eye's technique. The Uchiha's eyes then snapped open. The Sharingan Eyes glared into the Golden Byakugan when suddenly..the eyes changed instantly. The eyes then changed right before the Hyuuga..turning into the Mangekyou form. The legendary and evolved Sharingan Eyes was now staring into evolved Byakugan eyes that the Uchiha knew very little about. He was sure he heard Vergil mention it before..maybe he even used it but there was no point in thinking about it. Sasuke glared forward with much killer intent..his foe was staring right into his eyes..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2009)

Viral stared directly into the eyes of the Uchiha smiling, Kurohara was literally on the edge of his seat. Viral was challenging the Mangekyou head on with his Golden Byakugan.

"Well now, it's do or die it seems. I'll ask you one more time. You sure you wanna do this?" The entire area was fast becoming submerged and Viral had no intention of stopping the water, the only dry area was around Sasuke's feet as the intensity of the flame increased, though due to the natural order of things, the flame would be extinguished. Viral thought of using his Tidal wave but thought better of it in such an enclosed area. As it was the entire area was filled with steam and soon the visibility dropped to zero. Kurohara could now no longer see what was going on. Viral kept watching with the Golden Byakugan

Both warriors had gone all in with their advanced Doujutsu, though each one had an additional trick up their sleeve.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 10, 2009)

Toko was intently watching the match between Sasuke and Viral. Things were getting heated since they both activated their respective doujutsus to the strongest point. Toko found the fight to be amusing and entertaining to watch. But he also thought that it was foolish for the two to be fighting in the base where leader-san could possibly be. 

*"If that Viral guy happens to win, he'll still have to deal with me for the akatsuki position. I'm not giving up on my golden oppurtunity to join akatsuki after all of these years. He's going to have a very unlucky day...."* Toko said watching the fight. Toko was completely serious in what he just said. He wouldn't let this oppurtunity escape after all this time.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

"Tell me...why did you go on and kill Vergil when at this moment when here..right now, you dont seem very willing to see this into the end" Sasuke questioned. It was odd..there wasnt as much blood lust as he had thought. The killer intent that thrived in every shinobi differed but at times in great emotion, then the desire to kill became evident but now with both of their advanced donjutsu activated..it didnt make sense why there was this sense of..hesitation. Sasuke kept his Mangekyou eyes stared forward..he could have attempted his jutsu at the moment but then again...he wanted to know what his enemy was thinking.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2009)

"Just felt like it. He pissed me off, with all his time wasting, besides he got what he deserved in the end. You, I don't really feel like killing you. I just want Konoha to burn to the ground and all those idiots to die. You're a missing nin from Konoha - I don't really have a problem with you and really can't get myself pumped up for this fight." Viral explained.

"And don't go thinking that this is hesitation, I'm just lazy. Really I'm fighting out of self defense more than anything else, I just don't have the desire to kill any of you." he said and stifled a yawn


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

"And your here because you want to join the Akatsuki?' Sasuke asked in return. While he was ordered to kill the one who killed Vergil..at the same time, this somewhat conflicted with his code. This was an odd case..while it was rare, it may seem that the leader himself would have to be confronted. Viral was very strong..no doubt. It was appartent that the death of Vergil was too brutal and for this Hyuuga to admit such a feat like it was nothing also raised some questions. Surely the leader would want to speak with the man who killed Vergil. Viral held his own and even Toko also displayed his unique abiltities. Viral's comrade also seemed to be very resourceful as the man took notes of the current situation. 3 strong and unique shinobi..all of them wanting to join the organization..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2009)

"Ah! You're finally thinking Sasuke. I knew it would happen at some point. Come on, lets not kill each other, we might be working with each other after all! Listen, if Mr Leader says something then we'll continue but really, I don't think he'll like the mess we've made." Viral said looking around at the base. It was partially submerged, on fire and had massive craters all over it. 

"Hope the insurance covers this."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2009)

The baby kicked hard against Tora’s stomach as Dante spoke it, letting him know it understood what he said and would try to obey it’s father.  As he spoke to Tora a tear traced down her cheek but she only nodded, afraid to speak in case it would let the tears pour out.  

As he disappeared from her sight she sighed.  “Why do I feel as if this may be the last time I see him…” Tora mumbled quietly as she decided to go find Kiya.
__________________________________________

“What the fuck!  Is he trying to drown us?!”  Mikael yelled as he looked down at the water, kicking at it.  The grip on his swords tightened as he watched the fight before him, impressed with what he had seen.

Rin yawned slightly as she walked back into the room.  “Shall I leave?  I would rather not drown…” she said quietly moving her eyes away from the paper in her hand and set them on the warriors in front of her.

Mikael’s eyes flickered to the woman causing him to smirk.  “Now Rin-chan…” he said grinning.  “You don’t want to leave yet do you?  The fun is just beginning….” he said to her.

“Mikael-san…knock it off…” Rin said as she turned.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

"Its not my decision..its the leader. There is vacancy but Im sure you and your friend both want to join but at the same time..there's Toko over there" Sasuke stated, referring to the Hyuuga and the odd man who kept recording notes. THe Uchiha had his Mangekyou Sharingan eyes glare towards the spectators next as he heard Mikeal and Rin talk. "Its best you three speak to the leader himself..thats when your fates will be decided" Sasuke responded..the eyes then going towards Toko, putting him back into the little discussion.  The Sharingan Warrior kept his eyes narrowed..Viral could be lying so it was best to make sure things were..calm at the moment. He was still in a rather hostile situation..


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2009)

Viral looked around once more and exhaled. "I cant be bothered. you wanna call it your win, be my guest. I tend not to keep track of these things." he clicked his fingers and the Viral that was speaking to Sasuke disappeared, the real one was behind the Uchiha sitting on the water. There was obviosly a trick involved that would make everyone believe that the real one was infront of Sasuke. Kurohara looked at his notes and nodded. Diablo was indeed a fearsome technique.

"If Mr Leader there ever decides to show up....or speak." his eyes glanced to a chair, "then let me know. Otherwise this fight is pointless. Come on Doc, lets go."

Kurohara jumped down and walked towards Viral.

Viral looked towards Rin and Toko and nodded. He put his arm around Kurohara and disappeared from the cave and reappeared about a mile from it.

"You got what you need?" Viral asked looking at the book. Kurohara snapped it shut.

"Well for Sasuke anyway. Would have liked to see more." he replied.

"Sure, do it yourself next time. I didnt want to get caught up in that genjutsu. Still he didnt use any lightning element." Viral said thinking back

"and you didnt use..." Kurohara began

"I know. Still to get where I need to be I need to learn shit. Fancy a live specimen?" Viral suggested suddenly

"Wait. Youre offering yourself for experiments?" Kurohara said in shock. Just how unpredictable was he?

"You make it sound so dirty!" Viral grinned

"heh, well now this is an opportunity that cant be missed. Lets go." Kurohara said as they walked to a small village


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke closed his eyes as the flames from his jutsu began to fade way. Sasuke kept them closed but the Uchiha gritted his teeth as the Uchiha was forced to play one of his hands over his right eye. The pain..it wasnt as bad as before but the fact he had to activate his Mangekyou Sharignan in the span of less then 20 minutes pained at him. The Uchiha then lowered his hand, placing it back by his side. The Uchiha turned towards the the group who remained watching..at the moment Sasuke realized his error. Had he used his jutsu on the clone..he would have wasted charka and was completely wide open to the real Dante. "Come out..Kameda" Sasuke said. Kameda appeared, rising out of the wall from the cieling..his full figure appearing as he looked towards his partner. Kameda just hid himself..watching..in curiosity.

"Those eyes are dangers Sasuke" Kameda warned, taking note of the Uchiha's pain. Sasuke didnt respond. "Seriously now.." Kameda smirked, contining to joke with his partner as noticed the sudden handful of shuriken in Sasuke's hand. Kameda's eyes widened as he dropped from the cieling just as several pillars of crushing water collided into the earth where Kameda just stood on. Kameda appeared standing in front of his partner..smirking. He didnt even saw the handsigns but he remembered seeing the same tactic before but he avoided it. Sasuke obviously was a bit..irritated. 

Sasuke's eyes pained at him as Kameda walked by his Uchiha partner as the Maeda looked at the other Akatsuki members. "Well now..everybody enjoy the little show?" Kameda asked..taking as cocky as usual.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 10, 2009)

Toko was surprised to see that the fight had actually stopped! These two shinobi seemed as if they wanted to tear each other to pieces and yet, they ceased to fight. Though, Toko didn't complain when Viral and his partner decided to take their leave. He looked at the other akatsuki members to see what their reactions would be. 

Toko had apparently made up his mind on something. He made a couple of hand signs and clapsed his hands together. *"I'll be back momentarily."* Toko said. His body then burst into tiny, almost mircroscopic shards of glass and they spread out and left the base through the various holes and cracks in it from the battle. 

Toko re-appeared or regenerated in the area in the forest where he and Sasuke had faught. What was he doing back there...


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2009)

“Hhhmm…”  Mikael said thrusting his swords in their respective sheaths.  “This is a bunch of bullshit…” he grumbled looking around at the mess that was caused.

“Yes it is…” Rin said looking around now that the three other shinobi were gone.  “It seems we have no other recourse now…” she said quietly as she walked toward the entrance.

“Your not serious?  Fuck!  I liked this one…” Mikael says than laughs.  “Well…no time like the present to find a new one.” he says with a shrug as he follows his partner.  “But…damn…I had some questions for that Virus bastard…”  Mikael said as he walked.

“Like what?”  Rin asked absently as Mikael caught up to her.

He glanced back at Sasuke and Kameda then started walking again.  “Like…if he knew a pair of girls I am looking for…” Mikael said with a chuckle.  “I really…really want to find them…”

“Love?  For you Mikael-san?”  Rin asked not really caring but kind of wondering about the speedster.

“Love?”  Mikael said, laughter bursting out of him.  “You really are funny some times Rin-chan…” he said glancing at her.  “Death for one…an interesting future for the other…”

Rin arched an eyebrow at him but didn’t say any more as they walked out.

“Don’t forget to destroy the base you Uchiha-ha bastard!”  Mikael yelled back as the pair walked outside.
_______________________________________

“O-oonee-chan?”  Tereya called as she caught up to Kiya.  “Why d-did you do that?”  she asked Kiya falling into to step next to her.

“Because it needed to be done.”  Kiya said quietly as she walked.

“I don’t u-understand…” Tereya said quietly.  “You were s-so close to him…”

“Let it go Tereya…”  Kiya said as they walked causing Tereya to sigh.

“Hey!” A sharp voice said behind them as Tora caught up to them.  “What the hell is your problem?” the blue haired girl said whirling Kiya around.

“Everything…”  Kiya said glaring at her dearest friend.

“Why did you slap him?  There was no reason to!”  Tora yelled getting into her face.

“I died…against all that was natural he forced me to come back…by killing his brother…”  Kiya said quietly trying to keep the emotions at bay.

“Dante did that because he cares about you!”  Tora screamed once more.

“He did it for his own selfish reasons…”  Kiya said trying to remain calm.  “That is the only thing that drives him…”

‘CRACK!’  Tora’s hand smash against Kiya’s cheek.

“TORA!”  Tereya gasps as she watches the pair.  “KIYA!” she yells as she sees Kiya’s hands ball into fists.

Kiya nods slowly toward Tora.  “I hope you feel better now…” she says quietly as she turns around and walks away.

“Damn…what the hell is her problem?!” Tora yelled stomping a foot as she watched Kiya’s retreating back.  The baby kicked her then, pretty hard.  “Don’t you start…” she growled looking down.

“I hope she g-gets b-back to n-normal…”  Tereya mumbled as she too watched her sister.  “C-come o-on…you n-need to eat f-for the b-baby’s s-sake…” she said as both girls turned to get a meal.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

"Shall we?" Kameda smirked. It was best they destroyed the base and decimate any evidence of any activity here. It was not like it was going to be used again..if mere intruders managed to enter..then surely others would do the same. The Sharingan Warrior nodded towards his partner...

_Several moments later..._

The rain was fierce and so was the storm. Great thunder echoed throughout the area..the sheer noise coming in a terrifying and deafning way. It wasnt long till a great blind flash of light shot through the sky before smashing into the ground..the blast radius was massive. The secret base of the Akatsuki was wiped in an instant from some unknown jutsu. Sasuke and Kameda felt the rain hit them..watching from a distance in a nearby cliff.. the massive crater in the aftermath clearly showed the sheer power of the jutsu as the trees around were either destroyed or now set ablaze. The S-Rank jutsu power easily decimated the area it hit. 

"As typical.." Kameda smirked. "What's next for us then..?" Kameda asked. "Let's just rest here..I'm tired.." Sasuke responded. The Uchiha proceeded to stay in his kneeling poistion. The Uchiha then just sat there...eyeing the smoke and the destruction his jutsu caused. "Well if thats the case..then I'm going to take a little nap.." Kameda proceeded to walk towards a tree and leaned against the trunk before sitting down. It was dry thanks to the thick branches..oddly enough..Sasuke chose to stay in the rain..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2009)

"Thanks Inka. But...Oh, who am I kidding...I couldn't go alone..." Tsuya says, lowering her head in shame.

"Aw, don't mention it! Maybe we should try, and get his attention!? No...Your dumbass...You'd just manage to make him think you're crazy." Inka says chuckling.

"OH, F*CK YOU! YOU LITTLE B*TCH!" Tsuya yells, slamming her fist into Inka's face, making her fly backwards, skidding on her back 20ft away. Then Tsuya storms away angerly, her fists shaking and her growling. Inka on the other hand lays there motionless a bit, then sits up spitting out some blood and a tooth in the process.

"Damn it...Yep...That time of the month again..." Inka says to herself, but gets flipped off as Tsuya turned around, feeling guilty enough, only to hear to hear that. 
"Yup...that proves it..." Inka mumbles as she stands, grabbing Shikka by the arm as she walked by, twisting it, and dragging him back into the middle of the camp, just to leave him.

"Ow...Damn it!" Shikka yells, as Inka left him.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 12, 2009)

*Kiya *walked quietly her mind lost in thought as she looked down at herself.  “Guess I should change…” she mumbled as she saw herself covered in mud and blood, though she knows much of it is Vergil’s she can’t be sure all of it is.  She walks by the house that had been completed for the girls and grabs a few things then leaves quickly.  “I really should get some new clothes…” Kiya says with a sigh as she walks to what she now considers her part of the stream.

When she arrives she drops what she is carrying and walks into the water a small shiver grabbing her as she continued into the icy water hoping to shock her mind as well as her body.  Kiya quickly strips and washes her clothes and then herself sending all physical traces of the day down the river and out of her sight.  Sighing slightly Kiya walks out of the stream and to the robe laying on the ground.  Wrapping the thin fabric around her she looks up at the sky and shakes her head as a chill moves up her spine.  “Something doesn’t feel right…” she says quietly but brushes it off as just what was left of the day and heads back to the house.
_______________________________________

“That’s enough!”  *Tora* groaned to *Tereya* as she attempted to get her yet another helping of food.

“B-but…you h-haven’t eaten much l-lately…” Tereya stuttered looking at Tora.

“Yeah…but I think the last six plates you have given me have made up for that…” Tora said laughing her humor restored.

“Um…T-tora…about Oonee-chan…” Tereya said sighing slightly.

“We fight Tereya…you know that better than anyone…”  Tora said waving her off as a scowl lined her face.

“Y-yeah…b-but this t-time…” Tereya said softly.  “It s-seemed k-kind of b-bad…”

“Well…I might have over reacted…”  Tora said as she ran her fingers through her hair.  “We don’t know what Kiya went through…”

“T-true…” Tereya mumbled.

“But damn it!  She knows Dante isn’t like that!”  Tora said firmly then thought for a minute.  “Is he?”

“I d-don’t know…” Tereya said sadly.

“No he is isn’t…” Tora growled as they walked back to the house they shared.  “See she is already home…” she added as she watched Kiya walk into the house.

“R-right…” Tereya said relief in her voice.
___________________________________
*
Ichijin* walked quietly next to *Ryu* for a moment then sighed.  “So…right…I have the scroll.  So all I have to do is summon you correct?”  He says clarifying things with his friend.  “I will practice in a few days just to make sure I have things right.  I hope you don’t mind…” Ichijin says quietly.  “After I have had a few days to recover and process everything that has happened.”  he says chuckling slightly as he rubs the bandages around his ribs.
____________________________________

*Irakiri *chuckles as she looks around.  “Well seems like it might be an interesting bunch.”  she says with a sigh as she looks at *the other genin*.  “I hope the commander gives us our sensei soon…” Irakiri says as she walks over to her bed and grabs her book.  “Well…if your genin then I guess you just grab an empty bed.  Girls on this side…guys on that one…” she says pointing.  “The practice yard is out back and of course you know where to get food.”  Irakiri says as she stretches out.  “This is going to be fun…”


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 12, 2009)

"Of course, I dout you would of forgotten how to summon though, it's not really that advance. At least I dont believe summons is, I best go... It will be a bother if ANBU see me interacting with you..."Ryu stated and stopped and said, "Cya soon, maybe." he turned around to leave. Ryu disappered in a puff a smoke a few feet away from Ichijin.

_Shit, it's cold up here... I almost forgot how cold it is after being in the new hidden leaf._Ryu thought and struggled aginste the blizzard towards Crystal's cavern entrance. He needed to use his tri-gon in order to see even a few meters, at least his nose allowed him to get hold of crystal's scent or any thing else that was on the mountain's top. Mazan was a perfect place to train to fight wind and water users or even just to allow survival in cold weather.

A snow hawk landed on Ryu's back and he growled finding it annoying and attempted to throw the bird off his back, it flew off but shortly later landed back on him. Tyber leaned aginste the entrance holding five bells and thought, _The bell test is fun, annoying when your the one attempting to get hold of the bell however._ He saw Ryu and the hawk and said, "Ah I see you found my pet hawk, young one."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 12, 2009)

"ORO!!" Seijun exclaimed as Rukia cut off his oxygen supply. He didn't give any verbal responses to her taunts, choosing to spend his energies on something more important, such as breathing. _So...violent..._ Seijun thought weakly, waving his arms around comically. He did his best to pay attention to Megumi's words as well, but that failed miserably.

_Enough of this. Air is needed,_ Seijun thought with gentle ire, reaching up with both hands to grab one of Rukia's forearms, and turned his head and body while pulling on it. Loosening the grip thus, Seijun was able to pull Rukia's slight frame over his body entirely, allowing her to gently land on her feet in front of Seijun. 

Seijun heard a loud yell off to the distance, and looked over at Tsuya in time to see her stalk away. Before he had time to contemplate his, Seijun's brain crashed on him. He fell back to the ground, shaking his head from side to side gently while he waited for his oxygen intake to realign with his blood flow. Seijun only hoped Rukia had some mercy in her while he was sitting on the ground, but somehow he doubted it....


----------



## EPIC (Jan 12, 2009)

Yamato decided to follow Kenshin, mainly for the fact that she was looking for the Leaf village and wanted to know what it looked like,"Hey, wait!" She called as she ran and stopped next to Kenshin,"What's this village like anyhow? I heard it was pretty powerful, and had the most devastating class of ninja. Such as yourself, if I'm not too mistaken."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2009)

Rukia wondered after being spun around, what actually happened. She spun to Seijun and saw him struggling. She was happy enough with that and stopped her yelling reflex. 

"Right! I'm going to open a shop!" she said, suddenly deciding her career, "A weapons shop, I'll make friends with a blacksmith and sell swords, kunai, tags, scrolls and...man that's a fucking great idea! Seijun, I'll see you in a few months! or just find me if you need anything. Feel free to stay at my place if you want!" she said waltzing away in a dream world.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 12, 2009)

*Raito* looked at *Hikaru*. "Big surprise... He passed out..." He chuckled, turning his head to look out the window. "If it isn't too big of a trouble.... And I don't mean to sound rude, but can you two leave the room?" Raito asked, turning his gaze to Ashe and Jasik. "Hikaru-kun needs his rest, so I can't have anything or anyone disrupting him." He sighed.
---
*Kanji* was completely confused with all the things that were happening so decided to find a place to settle down and rest for awhile.
---
*Myou* looked at Irakiri and let out a light laugh. "If fun is the word you want to use.... I would say that this is going to be more interesting than fun." She said, shrugging. "But I agree. Knowing the squads would be nice. And I hope to meet our senseis..."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ashe closes her eyes for a few seconds and nods. "Sure sure" she shrugs. Ashe jumps on the window sill. Her eyes look around. "make sure he stays out of the hospital at least.." she managed to say calmly. She jumps out and closes the window before Jasik could follow her. Her kimono blows as she runs on the roof top to the ground. She sighs and pats her head some. "So many problems in one day.. It will only get worse.." she said and fixed the fan on her back. Ashe started to walk slowly. Her face showed but it was fixed on the ground thinking. _'Is that a good idea..??'_ she thinks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2009)

Koyaiba walked the now familiar streets of Konoha with a casual arrogance, humming  Crazy Frog's Axel F to himself.
"Bum,bum, bumbedumbumbum, bum, bum, bumbedumbedumbumbum...bing bing!" he said, laughing as he did his own imaginary dance. He walked a little more, with no set destination in mind, and noticed a small girl walking down the same street, mumbling to herself. 
_Not young..._ Koyaiba thought _just small._ He recognized her from around the village, Rukia somethingorother....Hyuuga. _Right...Hyuuga._ he thought _I wonder if they're all still pissed off at me..._ he thought, remembering the time he had openly insulted the powerful clan upon his arrival in Konoha, and chuckled. Then he remebered how bad he had gotten his ass kicked by one of them...maybe Dante..and shuddered.
_Ow..._ he thought. The he grinned evily, an idea striking him, and ducked behind a fence. He chuckled quietly to himself as Rukia passed, performed the hand seals, and whispered "Earth sea no justsu". Immediately the ground around him heaved, throwing Rukia onto her butt. 
"What the hell?" He heard her say from the other side of the fence, and chuckled. As she got back up, he did it again. And again, and again, laughing as her curses got more and more colorful.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ashe heard Rukia's loud shouts. I mean, who couldn't hear them. Ashe runs to where she was, well took her time and stops a few feet away from Ruki. "Oh should I really be surprised??" she teased the unconscience Hyuuga and sighs some. "If anybody could wake the dead it could be you" she mumbles and pokes her head some. One arm stayed on her blood spot. Ashe stood up again and looks at the arm that was holding the wound. The cursed mark....should she? Ripping that thought from her mind she takes another look at Rukia. She takes out her hair tie and lets her hair fall on her shoulders. "Troublesome really" she mumbles then puts the hair tie away. "What am I supp-" she stops there and stands up imedietly. Someone was there, and somewhere around here. Ashe pondered if she should even worry. She lets out a stare to where the "Location" might've been but looks down at Rukia again. "Taken down by a pedestrian? Wow Rukia" she giggles some. The boy was only slightly hidden, since Rukia had headbutted him away.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 13, 2009)

Seijun smiled transparently at Rukia's aspirations. It never ceased to amuse him how quickly her moods and desires switched up. He sat on the ground for another moment, letting his breathing regulate itself. He smiled again when he heard Rukia yelling at the top of her lungs. By this time, Seijun had figured out Rukia wasn't in any real danger, so he didn't bother going after her. Instead, he slowly got to his feet.

Flexing his fingers, Seijun blinked twice, slowly. "Everything appears to have returned to normal," Seijun said to no one in particular. "Well, it looks like I'm here to stay....for now." Thus declared, Seijun started walking through the camp, memorizing the layout as he went.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 13, 2009)

"The village was recently destroyed but is current going through construction.." Kenshin responded to Yamato as he proceeded to keep walking towards the leaf village. He got what training he could but he was still hurt from his previous mission. The Uchiha slightly turned..hearing a very low sound...there was shinobi in the area..lesf shinobi guards..he was sure. They would soon be entering the barrier..outside intruders would be stopped due to Hyuuga guards who used their Byakugan's to scout ahead..Kenshin would be fine..he wasnt sure about the girl following him..


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Oh yeah that's right," Yamato realized,"Well, that's kind of sad to hear." She shrugged, then, hearing the same low sound, she prepared herself for a fight. Also realizing that the village might be extra careful of outsiders, she had to think of a way to make sure she doesn't look threatening. 
"Man, things are going to get a lot harder..." She said to herself.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 13, 2009)

Kenshin kept proceeding and paused, stopping in his tracks. "If anything, its time you leave..if you want entrance into the village..take the main entrance, its pretty obvious and clearly defined. Its down the road but im taking another road towards private uchiha clan grounds..you cant enter from there..no outsiders..only Uchiha" Kenshin said. The Uchiha turned and started walking towards the private clan grounds before pausing once more. "If you questions..ask them now.."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

Koyaiba awoke a few moments later, still chuckling, to a girl looking intently over the unconsius Rukia.

"Hah...hah...she still out?" he asked, grinning. The girl looked at the sword on his back, then at his headband, (which was on his arm).

"Do I know you?"

"Probably," Koyaiba shrugged. "You're Ashe right? Koyaiba. How do you do?" He asked with a slightly goofy bow.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 13, 2009)

"Yes I am Ashe.. and who're you??" she asks. She didn't recognize him. Not a glance was thrown down at Rukia. She would be okay. The only thing Rukia would be when she woke up is pissed. Her eyes narrow a bit at the guy. He could've been here before she was "accepted" by the Uchiha's. The wind picks up and tosses their hair about gently. Ashe taps Rukia with her foot "Hey... " she mumbles some. Ashe had mutterd some other words 'lazy' could be heard though. Her eyes once more settle on the guy. "Also..how do you know my name?" she watches him.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

Rukia woke up with a start, leaped up and saw Ashe and the kid with the doton pranks. She'd hit her head pretty hard and was feeling woozy, almost drunk.

"ASHE!! You fuck! How the shit you been. I haven't seen you since...well fuck it I can't remember...", she turned to the boy and in a drunken like stupor, "Now...little boy person....don't you go copying Miss potty mouth Rukia here. I'm fucking....what was I going to say. Here...have some food you look...hungry..." she said handing him some potato chips.

"I'm going to see a man. About his sword. hehe that sounds dirty. BUT! I'm not that kind of girl. and neither is Ashe. ASHE!!" Rukia hugged her, "you're like my best friend even though I never talk to you. Ashe....why don't we talk? do you not like me?" Rukia started to cry and sat down

"I'm...not fucking crying you idiot shitfucker...." she wailed


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 13, 2009)

Once Rukia hugs her she twitches her eyes some. "R-r-rukia??" she stutters and lets her. "Just watch out fo-" she stops talking and mutters "Never mind" in a strained voice. "Don't hurt me any worse too much okay?" she manages to chuckle a bit but it was short lived. "Um.. Rukia? Did you manage to hit your head somehow???" she asks curiously. AS Rukia sat down and started to cry she looked at her strangly as little red dots speckled her kimono some more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

Koyaiba grinned as Rukia woke,and happily ate the chips she gave him. But then it got funnier, as Rukia began began to cry, sitting on the ground. It was all he could do to not laugh as he swallowed the last potato chip, turning back to Ashe.

"Strange one, isn't she?" he asked. Then he noticed Ashe's curious expression and laughs again. "Oh yeah. She hit her head on my head." He laughs again. "Pretty funny when you think about it."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ashe decides to let her throw her mini-confuse tantrum. "Anyways.. How did you know who I was? And who are you?" she asks once more. Her eyes watch him and her ears were being attacked by Rukia's cries. 'Just dont wake the dead..' she mumbles to herself mainly then looks down to Rukia for a second before looking back at the guy. Slowly Ashe was starting to get annoyed.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Ummm, none whatsoever," Yamato replied,"_Man, he's cold..._" She began walking into the direction that Kenshin pointed and arrived at the main entrance. Everything was bustling and the noise from the construction made it even livelier, but became annoying after a while. She explored the town, buying foods, etc. until she focused her attention to the Hokage building. She shrugged it off and finished her venture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

Koyaiba grinned inwardly as Ashe questioned him. This day was getting better and better.

"Ok, ok." He said. "But.....not here." He grabbed her arm, diving into a bush, and turned to face her. "They're watching." he said seriously. "They're always watching." Seeing her confused expression, he laughed hysterically, rolling around on the ground. "Oh God..." he gasped. "Oh God..." He straightened, and smiled. "But actually, I've just seen you around. There are some stories about you I've heard. Nothing major, just enough to recognize you." He paused. "Well, that and I like to keep track of people. Helps me avoid waking up with a knife in my throat, you know. It's a big, bad world out there." He grinned again. "But since you're so interested, I'll share a little. This may take a bit of time..." he took a deep slow breath and then another. and another. "Uchiha Ashe...." he murmered "Uchiha Ashe...." Then his eyes snapped open and he stared blankly into space, reciting something as if in a trance. "considers herself an outcast among the clan, loved by some close to her but almost uncared of by the other..... Suffering childhood with Orochimaru as the mentor..... Converted and brought back to the clan as Orochimaru got almost killed by Sasuke.... Romantically interested in Shiriki Ichirou since early teen.... and that's about it," he said, grinning. "Impressed?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 13, 2009)

Her eye twitches "Why...you..?!?!". She stood up angrily. "Might get a knife in you're throat right now if you're not careful" she glared at him. Something he had said in her "bio" pissed her off. A smirk then appears on her face. You couldn't really tell if it was a good sign. "You left out plenty of information... Seems you don't know a lot about me". The smirk stayed and she pushes some loose hair out of the way. "You can go on tormenting Rukia now... I don't intend to stay in here much longer."
Ashe gets out of the bush and puts her arms over her stomach, crossed. Her eyes were partly closed as she walks past the insane-looking Rukia. "Hopefully it'll be peaceful for awhile.." she mumbles some to herself, half amused. Some loose strands of hair falls into her face but she made no move to relocate them behind her ear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

Koyaiba smiled as he watched Ashe walk away. "That sounded like a challenge..." he murmered. "Interesting...." He looked down at Rukia, and held out his hand. "C'mon," he said. "get up...lets go get you some help..." he walked off, dragging Rukia behind him.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

"Thanks kid!" Rukia said getting dragged along finding the whole thing amusing, perhaps it was the bump on the head that prevented her from gutting the lad, "heh, you're a funny one you know that? And pretty handy with the Doton. You're definitely way stronger than I am!" she said bluntly not really ashamed of it

She got up and shook her head, then looked up at the 14 year old who towered over her but still grinned as if she was taller than him, she was used to having everyone taller than her

"OK I know you know my name and all, after all I am the fucking famous number one kunoichi round here!" she said in jest knowing it not to be true, "but we should just get the formalities out the way. My name is Hyuuga Rukia, my dad's dead, my mom left us, my twin brother has an evil clone and my older brother's stuck in a sword. That's really all you need to know about me. I'm off to make some sort of weapons shop, it'll take a few months but there's a cool blacksmith I need to get on my side and he's the one that taught Hyuuga Vergil to sword fight."

Rukia pulled out another bag of chips and started munching on them, 'I'm not gonna be a shinobi so fuck it!' she thought


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2009)

Koyaiba listened distractedly as Rukia babbled on, only perking up when he heard she was going to visit a famous sword master _Interesting...._ he thought, fingering his sword's handle. "Well," he said. "I'm Koyaiba, no clan name. My dad's dead, my mom's dead, my sisters dead, and pretty much my entire family is dead. By chance, is this sword master you're visiting any good?" _Been a while since I've used this thing properly..._ he thought.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 14, 2009)

"Well, he only taught one of the greatest swordsmen in Konoha. My older brother kicks ass...too bad he's a sword now, still he's happy so what the fuck huh?" she smacked him over the head, "that's for not listening when I'm talking to you." she said noting the vacant look in his eyes.

"Musashi is his name, he's the first one to develop the two sword style and use it well. He kicks ass! AND he makes the best damned ramen anywhere, plus he taught me how to swear properly!" she said skipping ahead and turning to face him, "So wanna come?" she grinned


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 14, 2009)

Seijun took a detour, and kneeled in the midst of the plains, picking up a long, plain yet ornate _saya_. The _saya_ was purple, with a very long red sash. Reverently, Seijun sheathed Yamato, the blade that housed the soul of his _shishou_, Vergil, clicking it into place. "No need," Seijun said softly, knowing Vergil would pick up his words no matter the volume. "No need, to risk any damage to the Yamato by carrying it in the open."

Oddly, Seijun didn't seem inclined to put the long katana in his waistband, like most would. He seemed content to carry it at the hilt in his left hand, much like his _shishou_ had often done.....


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 14, 2009)

"Good, you can get this damn bird off me before I eat it..."Ryu said hating it being perched on his back, things where annoying enough with this weather. How did Crystal and shinobi that lived in Mazan or trained survive in such conditions?
"Thats not very nice..."Tyber said looking at Ryu thinking _Good he doesn't remember me._
"I dont excatly care..."
"Tell you what, you get a bell off me and i'll get my 'bird' off you ok, infact to make it more fair, i'll only use one attack for every three attacks you do to me."
Ryu growled and said, "Your an idiot if you think i'm just a normal drake..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2009)

"Sure," Koyaiba said, interested in this master already. "I have a meeting with my new squad in....well, actually it was a couple of hours ago. Oh well. Probably really boring anyway." _Two swords huh? Interesting...wait, her brothers a sword? Weird family._ He thought as they continued walking. _And he taught her how to swear? Damn, if he swears anything like she does It's going to be a very interesting visit...._


----------



## EPIC (Jan 14, 2009)

Raito had enjoyed her tour of the Leaf village, but she thought that she had forgotten something...The Uchiha District! She walked towards the entrance, but wondered if they allowed outsiders...





> you cant enter from there..no outsiders..only Uchiha"


 Kenshin's voice reminded in her head. Then she left, and headed back to the Ramen shop and ordered some food.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ashe had walked for awhile then starts to enter the Uchiha district, passing that girl by. Her hair still hid her face, but her eyes you can still see a bit. "Maybe i can help my aunt cook tonight.." she mumbles out loud. She passes some buildings and stops in front of a large house. The wind picks up and blows her hair gently for a few seconds. 
After standing there for a few minuets she starts to walk again, but this time the way she came. "Hmm what to do.." she talks to herself then looks at the sky. The thought of that guy made her mad a bit. A genin could make a jounin like her mad? He did hit a sour subject though. She shrugs it off with a sigh.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2009)

Rukia laughed and then ran ahead weaving her way through the camps and semi constructed buildings and skidded to a halt outside a little hut. There was the sound of metal hitting metal. Rukia pointed Koyaiba at the sign "No fucking trespassers or I'll fill your ass with molten steel". She walked a little further and saw the old man working away. 

Though in his 50s he had a physique that most 20 year olds would crave for. His arms were huge and there was hardly any fat on him at all, though the rest of him showed a man that had been through the best and worst of life. He had white hair and his face was littered with wrinkles, whilst his body harboured many scars. He looked up and immediately took off his protective glasses.

"Holy fucking shit!" he exclaimed, "There's no fucking way you're fucking who I think you are, because that hellraiser died a long time ago."

"Good to see you donkey raping shit eater - uncle." she said running at him and hugging him.

"No-one else has even come close to your level of skill at cursing. How the shit did you come back?!" he said looking down at Rukia

"Long story, one which we can talk over later. First things first, this kid likes sword, he's new here." She said running to Koyaiba and pointing at him

"Well, I don't know, I don't teach little shitheads anymore after your dickhead brother went awol." Musashi scratched his head looking at the runt

"Has your head been up your anus for the last two years?" Rukia asked knowing that the long story she was going to have to explain just got longer

"Guess I don't talk to people much. For some reason they don't like talk to me. Fuck knows why, the cunts." he laughed

Rukia shivered at the word, it was one she could not say herself unless she was really pissed, but even then apologised for using it.

"Well, I'm cool with Vergil-niisan now so teach this guy and open a shop with me!" she ordered

"...Alright." Musashi smiled warmly

"Huh?" Rukia was amazed at the speed in which he answered, she had planned a massive argument but didn't need it.

"I'll do it. Shit Rukia, I'm so happy you're alive that I can do at least that for you." he said choking up a bit 

"Sweet! Hey kid you hear that, Ol Musashi uncle is gonna kick your ass for a while" she grinned.

"Well no time like the present. Your first task is to be able to do 100 overhead strikes with this sword." Musashi took out a huge broadsword, the earth felt like it shook as he threw it at Koyaibas feet. "Rukia lets discuss this shop of yours"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2009)

Koyaiba looked down at the heavy broadsword and sighed, remembering his first lesson with his old master.....

....._"Faster boy! Faster! Are you going to be as slow as a rock in battle?! I sure hope not because that's gonna get you killed! So move!" A 6 year old Koyaiba sighed, but didn't cry. Crying just made it worse. "What in hell is that form, boy!?" shouted his master again. "And loosen up, damnit! You're gonna get cut to peices standing there like that!"_.....

"100 overhead stikes?" Koyaiba muttered. "With this thing? You gotta be kidding me." He sighed and slowly lifted the enourmous sword. "Son...of...a...bitch....focus Koyaiba." he said, eyes closed as he dragged the sword above his head and slammed it down. "1...."

"And don't fucking slam it like that!" shouted Musashi. "Put a little grace into it asshole!"

Koyaiba continued, struggling to lift the giant sword. "Usually so easy....can't concentrate...." he muttered to himself "2... if only I had my sword," he said, looking mournfully at the sword that he had used to enhance his physical strength so many times now it was a reflex. But without the sword, he couldn't do it. Or could he? His old master had said it was just a focus, assigned the task of making things easier....Koyaiba lowered the sword and took a deep breath, reaching into the earth, feeling the strength of the rock beneath his feet. He grabbed that strength, pulled at it...Took him a few tries to get it right, and even then it wasn't perfect, but it was better than nothing. "Here we go..." he said to himself


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

*Time Skip...*

*It’s been just over three months since the Hokage met with the Kages of the other great nations.  The threat building on the shores has become ever more intense.  It is no longer an unknown threat to the shinobi nations but a real one that threatens the very core of their existence.

Konoha has been preparing non-stop should the forces reach their village.  It has been fortified and most buildings have been completed.  Construction has turned to the massive wall surrounding the major portions of the village though it is no where near being completed.  

The Shinobi of the village have been training hard to combat the unknown forces, hoping they can be ready when the time comes.  Slowly many ninja from other villages have been trickling in as word has spread of the impending invasion and the agreement the Kages came to.

Though as things normally do life must continue on for those that live and work in the village.  The only signs that you see that something is happening is the constant construction, the heavy training, and the fact that every morning upon waking everyone turns toward the massive mountains knowing that a threat worse than any they have seen so far awaits them on the other side.*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

_The three ninja were sent on many missions together, though most were watching the border. 
__________________

*Tsuya*, when not on missions was stalking *Seijun*, Hiding under barrels, watching around corners. Being, well...A fangirl...Though, she would flee everytime he would acknowladge her. Her hobby when not stalking was being taught by Kiya, in water manipulation.
___________________

*Inka* and *Shikka* found out one day that they were siblings, so they had to catch up with their lives. Though, being big brother and little sister, and both a bit hot headed, they got into many brawls. Attempting to burn eachother, but not being successful. They are banned from a few parts of the village if they are together, from having to rebuild a few buildings alone. Their teamwork is better now, though, being siblings, they don't always get along.

The three together are a team to be reckoned with.
_________________

*Kumori* on the other hand, has been practising her aim on all the other Genin.
_


----------



## Caedus (Jan 15, 2009)

_Followup_

Exhausted..weakned..these feelings filled the survivors. They had lost all hope..there used to be several hundred of them..but now they were reduced to nothing. Their allies were ripped to shreds..there was barely any uninjuried..all were slowly dying. The rebels did what they could...they were made of several groups that made it out alive..they had chose to try and fight while other scouts went out to tell the 5 great shinobi nations and ask for their aid. 

"They cut through us with no mercy..no matter we killed..they just kept coming and then..those..arrows.." A tired shinobi slowly mumbled. His mind flashed back as the very sun was blot out as countless projectiles rained on them..killing all who were within the weapon's wrath. 

"There is too many...we must fall back!" A second man cried. He had lost his wife..his children and his left arm. His right leg would never heal properly but it didnt matter at all. The trench was several feet wide and about a mile long. They were completly shrouded in darkness and in the middle of clearing, surrounded by trees. 

"We cannot..we have to give our time for our messangers to-" Several blades pierced through man's throat with such pinpoint accuracy in the dark..every man in the area just watched. The dark moon began to reveal itself..it was hidden by the dark moon for several moments but they only watched as they were entirely surrounded..there was hundreds..maybe even thousands but their dark clothing and the countless of yellow glowing eyes that surrounded the now revealed men gave them the impression they were to die.

"You are now caught in the shadows..." A cold voice said lowly..whispering into every men who remained lying in the trench. Their eyes widened as they heard a great barrage of projectile weapons rain in on them. They had no time to scream..

Several miles away...

"My Lord Oda..those rebels are gone. We recieved the reinforcements and are preparing the ivnasion. Give us a few more days and soon..we'll take the village hidden in the leaves and then spread out and conquer the rest with ease. Their alliance is useless.." The servent bowed..cloaked in darkness, his eyes glowed like the countless others.

"*And of the scouts they sent to tell us of our poistion..?" *The booming deep war-lord like voice spoke. 

"Dead..they were dead by early morning. They've scouted on the mountain..the coast is clear..." The servent said again.

"_*Go..send the army forth..only the attack divisions..thats only that will be required.." *_Oda spoke and his will would be carried out with no question..


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 15, 2009)

((Timeskip eh?))

Ryu grunted and muttered "How the hell can you beat someone who always finds a way to beat you... Meh I hate whatever you call this villages leader."
Crystal smiled and said, "I presume all six of you got beat... again.. Maybe your just trying all the wrong things, I beat him eventully."
Ryu looked at her and asked, "Hints would be helpful."
She gave a breif sigh and stated, "If your going to become a Gaiden you need to find it out yourself... Besides your sensai in the hidden leaf almost beat you at the same test. Well... she did... But teamwork is what all that test was about."
"Yeah but no matter if we use teamwork we still fail... and that damned Dragon Barrage keeps wiping us out every time we get close to beating him... Infact, he seems extermly powerful."
Crystal giggled slightly and said, "Powerful eh? If he was to fight most shinobi his rank or even below he'd lose..."
Ryu gave a sigh and thought _Been awhile since Ichijin summoned me, things must be awfully quite in the hidden leaf. Which I find odd..._


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

*For the last three months….*

*Tora *has been feeling miserable as her girth continued to grow.  Her small frame making her look as if she was carrying more like three babies rather than the one that continues to grow inside her.  She is glad that her and Kiya have reconciled their differences and our now, along with Tereya, sharing the huge house that was built for her.

*Ichijin* continues to be Tora’s right hand, taking over where she can no longer serve thanks to the child growing within her.  He makes sure her orders are carried out but stays near for when he is needed.

*Kiya* has begun working at the hospital becoming one of the head healers.  She is learning about intricate surgeries as she trains Tereya in the art of healing.  In her spare time she trains Tsuya in her water manipulation and caters to Tora to let Tereya rest.

*Tereya *stays near Tora catering to her every whim and doing the things around the house that need to be done.   Though to get out she works with Kiya at the hospital to learn the basics in the healing arts so she no longer feels useless.

*Irakiri *continues to be part of Kumori’s target practice but is getting better at dodging and can now throw her senbon with pinpoint precision.


*A week ago…*


“AAHHHH!!!!”  A scream ripped through the house echoing across the village.  “What the hell?!”  *Tora* screamed her hands had scattered the papers before her in their rush to reach her stomach.  “Kiya?  Kiya!” she yelled a panic setting in.

“Tora you are going to wake the dead with all your yelling…” *Kiya* said as she rushed into the room wiping her hands on a dishtowel.  “I am making your damn chocolate cake…”

“SHIT!”  Tora screamed again not hearing Kiya’s comment.  “These…cramps…” she said turning tear filled eyes to her friend.

“Wh-what is g-going o-on?”  *Tereya* asked coming into the room.

Kiya rushed to Tora’s side and knelt in front of her as she placed her hands on the huge protruding belly.  “How long have you been having them Tora?”  Kiya asks with worry.

“Pretty much all day…they have…just gotten…worse…and coming…faster…” Tora said as she gritted her teeth against the pain.

“You little idiot!  Why didn’t you tell me sooner…” Kiya growled as she looked at Tereya.  “Get her bed stripped…”

Tereya’s eyes widened.  “Y-you m-mean the b-baby is c-coming?” she says stepping backward and slamming into the man that had approached behind her.  “I’m g-going!” she says rushing out of the room to do as she was told.

“Anything I can do?”  *Ichijin* asked remaining calm, having heard Tereya‘s comment.

“Yes…when Tereya gets the bed stripped please carry Tora in there.  I will be there momentarily…”  Kiya said standing and looking down at Tora.  “It’s a month early…but it should be fine…”  she said giving Tora a reassuring smile.  “Glad I have been working at the hospital lately.  I have delivered two babies so far.  Looks like yours is going to be my third.”

“What?  Now?  The baby is coming now?  But, I have things to deal…AAAAHHHHH!!”  Tora started but another contraction washed over her before she could finish.

“They come when they want…”  Kiya said timing the contraction then nods.  “Ichijin if you would please…” she says gesturing to Tora.  “I don’t think it’s going to be much longer…”

“Yes…” Ichijin squeaked in response his Hyuuga eyes widening as he picked her up to carry her to the room.

Kiya moved swiftly through the house gathering her supplies then heads to the bedroom.  Ichijin is lying in a heap on the floor and Tereya is on her knees crying.  “What happened?” Kiya asked.

“H-her w-water b-broke…I thought h-he w-was going t-to drop her…”  Tereya said through her tears.

“And with you?”  Kiya asked as she looked at Ichijin chuckling.  “Shinobi…they can kill but don’t ask them to be here for the birth of a child.”

“M-my hand…she h-held it…a c-contraction…”  Tereya choked out as she cradled her hand against her stomach.

Kiya laughed as she shook her head.  “Figures…the contractions are coming fast…let me see if that baby is ready to come out…” she said as she knelt on the bed between Tora’s knees to check her but her eyes widen.  “SHIT!  Tora you dumb ass…”  Kiya says as she sees the baby’s head crowning.  PUSH!”  she orders to her.

“GGAAAHHH!!!”  Tora says pushing hard with the contraction and relaxes slightly as the contraction ebbs.

“Each time you feel one…push again!  Got it?”  Kiya ordered once more.

“Okay….Kiya…I want Dante!”  Tora yelled out her eyes wide that the time had approached so fast and no word had been heard from the father.

“Well tough.  Even if he wasn’t off being a selfish bastard there would be no time for him to get here!”  Kiya says laying a hand on Tora’s stomach as she feels in tightening.  “Now PUSH!”  She yelled.

“What?  What’s going on?”  Ichijin says stumbling to his feet just behind Kiya and getting more of a look then he wanted.  “Oh shi….” He starts out and crumples to the floor once more.

“GGAAAHHH!!”  Tora screams again as she pushes once more.  The process is repeated a few more times until she gives one last scream and push.

“WWAAAHHHH!!”  A smaller scream fills the air causing all of those around to smile.

“It’s a girl!”  Kiya says as a few tears fall down her cheeks.  “And she is beautiful…”  she adds wrapping the little bundle in a blanket and handing her to Tora.  

“She’s so small…”  Tora whispers as she looks at the big white eyes staring back at her.  

“She h-has h-her d-daddy’s eyes…”  Tereya says smiling as she sits next to Tora.  

“Yep…but she looks like her mother.  At least she has that going for her…”  Kiya says with a smile making the others chuckle.

“Is it over?”  Ichijin says the top of his head peeking above the edge of the bed, his eyes squeezed tightly shut.

“Yes…it’s over…and you can look now…”  Kiya says chuckling as the four girls look at him.

“I guess you should tell Megumi-sama…”  Tora said looking at Ichijin.  “the baby has arrived…”

“No…”  Kiya says shaking her head and chuckling.  “The first Hyuuga of the new Konoha has arrived…” 

They all smile as Ichijin nods standing.  “I will tell the Hyuuga clan…” he says proudly as he goes to leave the girls to deal with the baby.  “That…well what is her name?”  he asked turning around.  “I need to tell them who has arrived…” he adds walking over and looking down at the little bundle.

The girls chuckled as Tora looked at her new child.  “Her name is *Hyuuga Kagami Rei*.” she said smiling down at Kagami.

“A beautiful name…”  Ichijin says bowing.  “Welcome to the Hyuuga clan, Kagami Rei.”


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ashe had been training night and day pushing her body to the limit. Even with becoming stronger she didn't feel strong enough to protect anyone. Some bruises and a dirt covers her body as she goes to her room and undresses, immedietly bathing after wards.
After she gets done with the shower she gets her outfit on and walks to the main room. She hadn't spoken with many people and mostly kept to herself during these past months. She needed a break anyways, so she was going to see what all was happening. A few gossip had caught her ears while passing by 'Did you hear? Commander Tora-chan had the baby' or 'The baby has come a week ago'. It didn't really mean any sense to her until they said it was Tora's. It would be nice to go see them after all. It's not like she's been doing training for nothing. She was sent on multiple missions as a Jounin of this village, and training on the way. All the missions were properly performed. "I wonder where they are at??" she thinks out loud then starts walking to where she last heard Tora was staying. A large house Ashe thought it was. Was it in the Hyuuga house? A regular?" If she gave birth one week ago then she should still be in recovery.
After asking several people for directions she had finally found the place. It was a elegant place, but not too fancy. "Kiya??? Tora?" she calls some, but gently not trying to wake the baby if she was sleeping. Her cloths looked kinda like Kuranai's from over a century ago, but different variations. This time her hair was a bit longer, but it seemed to have been layered. Her eyes still was the Uchiha's main color, and her hair still black. "I wonder if Tora has lost any baby weight.." she mumbles and waits for a response from the house. Her hair was a little bit past the middle of her back, but not too far from her butt. The Konoha Jounin headband was on her waist and it was loose still.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

The two girls decide to visit Tora, Tereya and the baby for the first time since it was born.

"So...Tsuya-chan...You ever been near a baby that young...?" Inka says chuckling.

"Er...No...you...?" Tsuya replies.

"Heh...heh...Um...No, never..." Inka replies, rubbing the back of her neck.

"New experiances are good...but...Inka, tell me...Have you ever been near a baby of _any _age...?" Tsuya says.

"Well...uh...Truthfully...?...No...?" Inka says, hanging her head.

"Well...I guess it'll be okay...Since I have been around one..." Tsuya says, as the girls near the home.

"You go first..." Inka says as they stand in front of the back door.

"No...You go first..." Tsuya says, her eyes widening.

"You..." Inka replies, eyes widening also.
______________________
Shikka is on once again, border patrol.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 15, 2009)

_"Why are you hesistating...come on..do what you must...end this.." The soft, dying voice asked. He lay pinned against a wall of rocks..his body crushed as a pillar of rock kept him pinned. The Uchiha smiled lightly..staring at the dark cloaked figure before him. His eyes were crimson as well..Sharingan to Sharingan. "Come on..do what you must..it is needed..for the future..come on..kill me.." 

The dark cloaked Uchiha didnt respond..his face barely visible as lighting flashed across the skies. Eyes of a merciless shinobi..a black bladed sword lay in the standing shinobi's hands..hands fully gripping the hilt. Blood dripped off the blade as it rained..

"Come on..dont tell me your to cry..just do it..or you too scared to kill your best friend..huh..*Sasuke*?" 

The figure stared back in response..raising his blade. There was no heisitation in the Uchiha's movements but he didnt strike just yet. "Come on..the others have fallen back..its just us..they wont have to know..come on..coward" The injured Uchiha taunted again. "Forgive me.." Sasuke simply said as he swung his blade towards his best friend and comrade...the injured Uchiha smiled..his pain would be over.

Several moments later..

A small group of shinobi came running up the path. "Come on! the two came here!" The shinobi kept running until they paused..eyes widened as the watched as Sasuke appeared staring at the ground. They noticed the dead shinobi besides the Uchiha..the group smirked and charged forward unaware as a black flame engulfed their bodies.._

Sasuke's snapped open. The rain drops slammed at him..the heavens were crying perhaps. Perhaps it was time..

"Yo Sasuke..you alright..you been staring at those mountains for a while now" Kameda said as he rubbed his eyes..just waking up from a nap. Sasuke didnt respond as he looked at the sky.."How many years..?" The Uchiha thought..Kameda was puzzled..his partner was obvious focused on a typical subject.

_____________________________________________________________

Kenshin fell down..breathing heavily..he was glad it was raining..he felt disgusted when he was covered in sweat. At least he had the soothing rain to help cool him down. Tadakatsu stood several meters ahead of him. "Come on..thats enough for the day" Tadakatsu said. "You did good.."

"I'm..not done...I'm not done.." Kenshin said, panting as he stood up. He reactivated his Sharingan as Tadakatsu smirked. Kenshin charged again.."I'm fought to re-take my home..now I'm going to soon be fighting to defend it.." He could not afford to get tired..he had to get stronger.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

*Now…*

“I need to get out…”  *Tora* said grumpily as she looked down at the sleeping baby.  “I feel so cooped up…”

“W-we c-could g-go for a w-walk…”  *Tereya* said quietly as she looked at Tora over the top of her book.

“That would be great…Kiya said I need to stretch my legs a bit.”  Tora said stretching slightly.

“I don’t think it is a good idea.  Besides you have to finish the genin-sensei list…”  *Ichijin *said looking over the genin’s folders in front of him.

“I pretty much told you how to do it.  You just have to agree and go tell them.”  Tora said standing.  “Come on Tereya lets go for a walk.”

“What a-about the b-baby…”  Tereya asked standing.  “She is s-still sleeping…” 

“She’s right.  Besides you should be resting and recovering your strength and it’s to cold for the baby to be outside!”  Ichijin says scowling at Tora.

“The sun is out…”  Tora said looking out the window.  “I’m going!”

“No I don’t think it’s a good idea!”  Ichijin protested.  “Just wait and I will go with you!”  he demanded in a stern voice.

“Look…I know what you can do!”  Tora said smiling evilly.

“What…” Ichijin said looking at her skeptically.  

“You can baby-sit!”  Tora exclaimed as Tereya giggled at the look on Ichijin’s face.

“Wh-who is th-that?”  Tereya said going to the door and seeing Ashe.  “Oh…h-hey *Ashe-san*…”  she says quietly opening the door wider to let the kunoichi in.

“I will do no such thing!”  Ichijin said horrified as he glanced down at the baby in the basinet then to Ashe as she walked in.

“Yes you will.  I am your commander and I have ordered it.  Come on Tereya let’s go!”  Tora said opening the other door to see *Inka* and *Tsuya* standing there, their eyes wide.  “Oh look Ichijin!  You have helpers!  Three of them to be exact!”

“Who?  Oh hell no!  Commander you can’t just leave me like this!”  Ichijin said as panic began to set in.

“L-looks l-like she a-already h-has…”  Tereya said laughing as she began to rush out of the door.  “D-don’t w-worry…O-oonee-chan w-will be h-home in a h-hour or t-two…”

“WAIT!”  Ichijin said panicked but the two were already gone.  “Damn it…I wonder if this is a good time to summon Ryu-san…”  he muttered then looked out the open door.  “Would you to get your asses in here!”


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 15, 2009)

((nothing to post...))


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

"Ah Ichijin..having to babysit huh?" she said with a smirk as she walked in. The rain had gotten her wet a bit. The fan was on her back as if he never leaves her side. "See you Tora" she waves slightly before it was too late. Her smile faded from her face as she stared at the three people near her. "So rude.." she mumbles as Ichijin told them to her in. "Must you not yell? You don't need to wake up the baby you baka.." she said plainly, but her amusement was hidden behind a sly smile. "Ah don't worry about Tora girls.. She lived through childbirth right? Also she's commander which people will protect" she says, but mostly to herself.
Her eyes look around the room and back to the three. The tiny smirk appeared back on her face. Some rain drops dripped from the tips of her hair, since it was down today.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

“Just a few more patients…”  *Kiya *muttered with a sigh.  “Damn…times are getting tough once again…”  she said as she looked at the chart she was holding.  “Flu’s…cold’s…training injuries…well there might be a lot of them but at least they are simple…nothing to major to worry about…” the kunoichi said as she let her mind wander.  “He hasn’t even come to see the baby…”  she thought as her mind turned toward Dante.  “I knew he was a selfish bastard…” she growled as she walked.

“Excuse me?  Did you say something Miss Kiya?”  the older lady said.  “Who were you talking about?  That man you had me take care of those months ago?  That Hyuuga?  *Dante* wasn't it?”  Kakou said shaking her head.

“Your ability to read my mind amazes me once again Youbo…”  Kiya says with a chuckle as they walk down the hall.  She glances almost sheepishly at the head nurse she had come to respect so much and had pretty much become an adopted mother to Kiya.

“Oh…it’s not that hard Miss Kiya…whenever you say selfish and bastard in the same sentence it is usually him you are talking about.”  *Kakou* says with a laugh.

Kiya blushed lightly.  “I don’t normally mean to let those words escape my mind…”

“Oh don’t worry dear…I am the only one that hears it.  I may be getting old…but these ears are still sharp.” Kakou says with a chuckle as she stops in front of a door.  “Our next case.  Looks like a boy broke his arm climbing a tree…”

Kiya sighs and places a smile on her face.  “Well let’s get him back to climbing trees!”  she said with a laugh as she entered the room the nurse following close behind.
______________________________________ 

“You know what…”  *Ichijin* says looking at the *trio of Kunoichi*.  “I really have a lot of stuff to deal with…” he says raising a piece of paper.  “I have to post the sensei for the genin.  It’s way over due.”  Ichijin mumbles as he backs toward the door.  “Plus I want to check on the commander…just in case she gets weak and needs help…so I will leave the two of you to watch the baby…she is sleeping by the way…right there…so I will see you later!  Come on *Ashe-san *your coming with me…”  he says ending the sentence quickly as he whirls around and runs out the door the paper in hand.

“Damn…that was close…I almost had to watch the baby…”  Ichijin says wiping the beaded sweat of his brow as he gives Ashe a sheepish smile.  “I adore that little rat but…I don‘t want to be alone with her…” He says giving an excuse.  “Hey!”  He calls to a shinobi walking by.  

“Yes?”  the man asks stopping seeing the man in front of them.

“Post this at the genin barracks.  I have to go to the gate.”  Ichijin says handing him the paper.

“Yes sir!”  The chuunin says taking the paper and running toward the barracks.

“Good…”  Ichijin says with a sigh as she heads to the main gate.  “Hopefully they won’t be to long…”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

"No yo-" Tsuya gets out before the door opens, they step out of the way.

"Uh...er...um..." They say as they were ordered to help Ichijin.

"Uh...Right..." they say in unison.

"The hell...You're leaving us...?" Tsuya says.

"Fuuuuuck..." Inka growls and whines.

"Fine...Go..." Tsuya says, as Ichijin had already left.

"So...we're here alone..."Inka says, hanging her head once again.

"Yeah..."Tsuya replies, as Kagami begins to cry, she picks her up, though she continues to cry.

"Give her to me for a second..." Inka whispers, taking Kagami gently, humming slightly.

"Damn Inka..." Tsuya whispers to her friend that is calming the young child.
Inka stands there, smiling from the happy feeling she had gotten.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

She had went with Ichijin "Ah..at least it's better to be out here than babysitting" she mumbles as she walks beside him. "Tell me Ichijin how is Tora Fairing? And Kiya?" she asks with her arms crossed and her ghost like face staring forward into the unforgiving rain. Ashe was only getting wetter, but she didn't seem to mind it. 
At last she looked up, they seemed to be heading toward a gate. Konoha's gate entrance? It didn't bother her. The wall was still being built but it's still not done. In the past three months she had been sent out countless times by herself, or with a party. If she wanted to she could become a jounin who had a squad, but she didn't know if teaching little kids suited her as of yet. Her eyes wander to Ichijin. What's he thinking?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

The Chuunin ran swiftly to the barracks the genin were staying in and walked to a bulletin board that was on the wall near the door.  “Looks like you guys have finally been given your sensei.  I remember when I got my sensei…“ he said as he shook his head and grinned over his shoulder.  “Now the fun really begins…”  he said with a laugh as he tacked the paper to the board and walked out of the building his laughter trailing behind him.

The new genin squads have been chosen.  Meet your sensei tomorrow at the training grounds behind the building.

*Samegahata Inka
Izumi Ginjiro

Malaka Seta
Koen Irakiri
Maeda Keji
Akamri Imatsu

Kiken Hikaru
Griks Shinge
Uchiha Hikari
Koharu Ayuma

Hyuuga Ichijin
Uchiha Kumori
Uetake Rai
Aiyoku Myou
Koyaiba*
______________________________________

“Oh Tereya it’s so nice to get out of the house…even if it’s just for a short walk…”  *Tora *said bouncing around.

“Y-yes it is…”  *Tereya* said nodding in agreement.  She looks around as the last traces of winter are fading at the first buds of spring are starting to grow.

“I love this time year…everything is growing…and becoming warmer…”  Tora said spinning in a circle.  

“This h-has a-always b-been my f-favorite time of y-year…”  Tereya said nodding in agreement giving the other girl a smile.

Tora chuckled then sighed.  “I miss Yuki sometimes…” she says giving her friend a small smile.

“So d-do I…”  Tereya said then shrugged.

“This time of year always exploded there…I hope to see that again one day…”  Tora said chuckling as she began to turn so the could make the hour long trek back to the village.

“I doubt that will happen…”  A male voice came from behind her.

Tora and Tereya both whirled around at the voice.  “Uncle!”  Tora said her eyes widening.  “What are you doing here?  I mean…I can’t believe…what’s going on?”

The older Zensoku sighed as he pulled his signature twin blades.  “We heard word that a shape shifter had been killed in Konoha.  We knew it could only have been the Asasame…” he said quietly.

“So…you knew where to find us…”  Tora said with a sigh as she prepared to fight for her life.

“What t-the h-hell?!”  Tereya yelled as she struggled against invisible lines that had snuck around her.

“Always a downfall when you haven’t been trained completely as a Kunoichi…”  another man said as he twitched his fingers pulling Tereya to him.  “One down…”  he said with a laugh as several other ninja stepped out of the trees.

“I am glad you came to us Tora-chan…”  her Uncle says with a sigh.  “It’s always tough to convince a Kage that they need to release some of their ninja to another village.  You are rogue ninja of Yuki.  Now you must be dealt with.”  He said taking a step forward.  “You knew the consequences when you left.”

“Yes I did.  And, I wouldn’t change it for the world!”  Tora said stubbornly as she glanced to Tereya.

“That’s good.  Never regret…” her Uncle replied.  “Tell me dear.  Is the Asasame dead?”

Tora glanced once more at Tereya and nodded.  “Yes…she died a few months ago…”  she said hoping she sounded truthful.  

“What a shame…”  one of the others said.  “I guess their line is dead now.  Such a kekkei genkai…no matter…”

The Uncle nods as he steps forward once more.  “I suggest you surrender Tora-chan.  If you don’t I will have her killed…”  He said pointing to Tereya.

The ninja holding her laughed as he pressed a kunai to her throat a light red line showing.  “I won’t hesitate…” he said grinning at her.

Tora looked around her desperately then sighed as she stood straight.  “Fine…I surrender…” she said quietly.

“That’s a good girl.”  the Uncle says nodding to another man.  “Write the note and take it to the village.”

“Yes sir!”  he said writing quickly then took off in a run toward Konoha.

“Since you surrendered….”  The Uncle said quietly as tears showed in his eyes he began to walk toward Tora.

Tora tensed as she hung her head.  Tears fell from her eyes as the baby’s face floated in front of her eyes.  She didn’t say a word just stood where she was.  

Tereya whimpered knowing she would soon meet the same fate as she watched the man that use to sneak them hot chocolate, approached her friend.

“Since you surrendered…” He said once more as the tear traced down his face, but added a few words this time.  “Your death will be a swift one my child…”
_______________________________________________________


*Ichijin *walked to the gate with *Ashe*.  “Kiya-san is doing fine.  Working at the hospital now.  Good place for her at the moment.  The commander has recovered very well from the birth of her child.  And, being as annoying as ever…” Ichijin grumps as they walk.

Ichijin paced in front of the gate the pair of Chuunin on gate duty watching him as he paced when they saw an unknown man approaching.  He scowls but he let’s the pair deal with the man.

“Halt!”  the female says to the man.  “State your business.” she adds formally.

“I am from Yuki and I have note that needs to be delivered to the Kage of this village.”  He says looking between the two.

They glance at each other then to Ichijin who had stopped near Ashe and was watching the man.  “From Yuki?  Why would *Yuki ninja *have any business here.” he says walking up between the pair of Chuunin.

“We have business with the rogue ninja your village has been harboring.  But, our business here is done.” he says formally as he hands the paper to Ichijin.

Taking the paper Ichijin scowls his eyes widening slightly.  “Ninja we have been harboring?”  He asked then raised an eyebrow.

“That’s right.  We heard the Asasame had been killed so we knew the Zensoku and her sister would be here also.  We found them and in accordance with Yuki law have taken swift and decisive action toward them.  Since they did not put up a fight we will not be pressing any issues with Konoha.” he said bowing slightly as he turned.

Ichijin stood silently as he stared after the man.  His hands were fisted crumpling the note but he did not move.  “They were in their right…” he said quietly the chuunin standing next to him dumbfounded.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 15, 2009)

*During the last few months*

_Seijun spent most of his time off on his own, barring occasional visits to *Rukia*. With Vergil sealed within the Yamato, Seijun used the sword as a training medium, further developing his control over his chakra and his use of kenjutsu, as well as wind manipulation. More than once, he attempted to approach *Tsuya*. But, Seijun was always left confused when the kunoichi sprinted off like a rabbit. Now a full member of Konohagakure, Seijun has thrown in his lot with them, and wields the 'Aku Soku Zan Tenchuu' on their behalf._

*Present Day*

Seijun stood at the base of the waterfall, land and trees on either side. He flicked Yamato loose, watching the powerful rush of water. With a blurred motion, Seijun drew the okatana and cleaved the water itself, sending droplets everywhere. Without pausing, Seijun threw the sword into the air, along with the saya, and drew his kodachi from his back.

Moving as if guided by the air itself, Seijun cleaved many of the droplets in mid-air, using a complex, intricate, and wickedly beautiful _kata_, or form. He reached out, grabbing Yamatao's _saya_ in his left hand, and hit Yamato's blade with the kodachi, sending it further into the air while sheathing his kodachi in the same movement. Using his now free right hand, Seijun grabbed Yamato backhand, and sliced upwards from behind, sending a slashed line along the river, parting the waters. Seijun artfully sheathed the sword, the waters colliding back together as the _click_ of tsuba meeting saya sounded.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 15, 2009)

_Over the past three months, things have been a boring routine...

Hikaru has had nothing to do but lay in the hospital bed, his outlook changing constantly between optimism and pessimism. He felt himself feeling weaker, so feared that things had taken a turn for the worse. He finally, after giving up almost all hope of his chakra system returning to him, felt a sudden surge of strength come over him. His chakra system had recovered, stronger than it was before, now holding the new chakra that had been the source of the pain in the past. He fears what would happen if he uses this new chakra, so is only attempting to use it a little at a time, slowly building it up. He was finally able to leave a week ago.

Raito has been near Hikaru's side much of the time, helping him through all of the bad times that Hikaru was having. When Raito was away from Hikaru, he was training with Kanji. They would fight until they both ran out of energy. He also taught Kanji a thing or two about how normal people act.

Kanji has mostly been training his personal skills while not training with Raito. He has attempted to become more polite and proper than his former self. He still from time to time, slips up and acts like a complete asshole. His chakra control has gotten better, as well as his self-control.

Myou has had an interesting three months. This is due to strange instances that have been happening to her that she herself doesn't understand. At first she thought she was being haunted or followed, but her beliefs in those have decreased as she believes that maybe she is starting to unlock her Kekkei Genkai._

*One week ago*

Hikaru changed back out of the hospital gown into his normal clothes, feeling relieved to be out of that accursed bed. It was his day to leave the hospital. His eyes widened suddenly and he gasped. His lips then turned into a large smile. "It happened!" He exclaimed, turning to Kanji and Raito.

Raito looked at Hikaru confused. "What happened, Hikaru-kun?" He asked, scratching his head.

I can sense it! Tora had the baby!" Hikaru yelled, a smile on his face, even wider than before.

"It's about time!" Kanji grinned, his smile flashing. His teeth were sharp like an animals, just another sign of how inhuman he was for actually being a human. "She was getting big!" He laughed.

All three of them walked out of the room, heading for the exit. Tensai, however ran to find Tora to send her the congratulations from Hikaru, Raito and Kanji.
---
"Isn't it about time we got our squads? We have been waiting for months!" Myou asked, looking at her fellow genin. "I get that Tora-chan was pregnant and all, but couldn't she at least tell us?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 15, 2009)

"Meh, I hate having to train with a damned Drake, how is Sensai even yhink he can keep up with us."One of Tyber's students asked another.
"I wouldn't say he's useless, for a drak he seems pritty strong and those jutsu he uses... Acctully we never been closer to finally becoming genin."
"Pfft... He slows us down I think."
"Hey you two, not upto trouble again? Are we?"The only female of the group asked.
"Umm... hey, we where just talking about that drake."
She sighed and said, "You really are rushing to become a ninja... seriously, if we where in any other village we would be stuck in the academy right now, should be greatful Sensai is letting us keep trying... Even if it seems highly unlikly."
"Forget this topic, why is he telling us to meet here... So he can beat us all again?"

"Unlikly, from what I can tell sensai only gives us one chance per day or every few days depending on how busy he is... All I want is to get rid of this damned Bird..."Ryu mummbled he heard what they had to say about him but decided not to mention it.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

Her eyed widen at the thought of the rogue kunoichi from Yuki. The past came to her..who was from Yuki? Who traveled here to be a Konoha ninja. "T-t-tora???" she gasps some. "Kiya?" Her hands clench together in her old nervous habit. "But what about that baby?" she mumbles to herself as she grinds her teeth together. Even standing beside him she could hear what they were saying.
"You heartless bastards.... I won't let this go unnoticed..." she growls, obvious signs of hidden anger rippling through her body. Her memories pass by her. A child growing up without her parents. Would this case be any different than her past? Her hands clenched even hard, but as a shinobi she knew the law and could not help what had happened. Finally her hands unclenched and her head went down. Her hair covered her face and her cloths were now fully soaked. The only part you could see on her was the line of her mouth, which seemed to be saying she couldn't believe what had happened. Her body felt numb and stuck in place. and she felt she could collapse at any moment. The last thing she remembered saying to herself was that she was strong, and she would be okay. Also for the girls not to worry. Dante... then Tora? What more ill things will happen. Would all her friends slowly die off, even though it was common for people to lose their friends? Her legs suddenly felt like jelly, unable to take the weight that was being placed on the joints.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

“*Ashe-san* straighten up.  We need to deliver this letter to the Hokage.”  *Ichijin* said his voice flat but a slight tremor could be seen in his hands.  “Or…I can do it myself…” he mumbled as he sighed trying to hold back his emotions.  

Ichijin began to walk slowly the rain drenching him but he didn’t care.  “The commander…” he said quietly as he thought of the child she was leaving behind.  “I knew you shouldn’t have gone…” he looked up almost surprised to see the Hokage’s building in front him already.  

He slowly climbed the stares and opened the door to the Hokage’s office with out even knocking.  He bowed slightly then set the note gently on *Otawa’s* desk.  “It seems we are now in need of a new commander…” Ichijin said quietly as he turned and began walking out not waiting for a response as Otawa reached for the note slightly confused.  “I must see to Kiya-san…” Ichijin said quietly closing the door as he left.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

She had gone with him, but mostly kept quiet. Her face was ghostly white and her eyes stared strait ahead. They didn't show much of anything in them. She had managed to preserve what was left of herself and followed him. "Otawa..." she said as he left. "Please send a letter to Dante as well.. I have no doubt you know where he is after all..." she said then turned around. "I will relate this to my family as well" she said then walks out. 
After walking with Ichijin for a few minuets she splits off with him and goes a different way. She knew her uncle and Kenshin had been training hard. She could hear sounds of clashes and heads towards it. "Uncle" she said appearing to be leaning on a tree now. The next words she said was "The commander has fallen." She gets off of the tree. "I don't know who will be commander now, but it's a boring job i've heard.." she said and turns away back to the way she came. "That newborn as well.." she said to herself, but they could hear it. "Anyways...I just came to tell you the news if you haven't heard any yet" she says as she turns around and bows. Soon after she starts turning back slowly and proceeding to walk away the way she came.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 15, 2009)

*During the Last Few Months*​
_Jasik has been tracking Yuriko for the last few months. He hasn't been talking to anybody, and most of what he has been doing is training hand-to-hand combat, eating two meals a day, and tracking. Yuriko had her entity removed in an excorcism, which happened the day before the time skip. Nobody had heard of her excorcism, as she didn't want it public. Her evil side has vanished, and now she is the good girl she was when she was a gennin. Finally, presently, they have meet. But Jasik still knows her as his evil sister he needs to make good again. _

*Now*​
Jasik was running through the forest, chasing Yuriko, making sure not to trip over any roots or run into any branches. "Would you just stop and listen to me?" Yuriko yelled from in front of him. She was really not trying to trick him this time, but Jasik didn't know that. Jasik didn't respond, and they were into an open field. The sun was shining onto Yuriko's shoulders, who was now stopped and facing Jasik.

The sun was shining on Jasik's face, who was now also stopped and facing Yuriko. "I have to bring you back!" Jasik yelled, with a straight face. "You've killed enough people already!" he yelled again. Before Yuriko could respond, he was already running toward her, at his fullest speed. He jumped and tried to kick at her head, but she dodged it and grabbed it, luckily on his pant leg. She through him at a tree, and he jumped off of it as he was flung at it.

"Would you just listen?" Yuriko yelled again. Bracing herself for Jasik's attack through the air. He grabbed her by the shoulders, and flipped to throw her at a tree. She slammed into the tree, braking it and sending splinters everywhere. She stumbled up, "If you won't listen, then I'll have to force you to!" she yelled. Jasik made sure his gloves were on, and ran towards her again.

Yuriko started running too, and when they met they immediately started throwing punches at each other. The battle turned into a blur of punches and jabs, as if a fast forwarded boxing match, but without the _padded_ gloves. Some punches landed, others didn't, with the occasional "Uh!" Yuriko through a surpise kick at Jasik's head, and he fell fastly to the ground, his head thudding on the hard dusty surface.

Yuriko stomped on his stomach, and knocked the breath out of him. She kicked him across the ground, and while he was sliding he jumped up and threw a kunai at her. Yuriko deflected the kunai, but then another one was thrown at her and it made a not-so-deep scratch in her Achilles tendon. This made it slightly hard to walk and run, so she would have to try her best.

Jasik ran towards Yuriko, and threw an uppercut at her, and she launched into the air, then Jasik met her at the peek point of her launch, and slammed her back down to the ground. Yuriko laid there, pretending to be lifeless, and kicked Jasik in the head, sending him flying. The battle continued...


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dante* was in deep shit, surrounded by a 100 shinobi, dehydrated, starved and most of his allies dead.

"I'm sure as hell not dying before i see my girl." he'd already sneaked a peek and knew it was a girl but had no idea it had been born. The mission was to stop rebels fighting over food in the sand country. The droughts had been getting progressively worse and the capital was under siege. The kazekage had requested help from konoha quite some time ago but due to their own problems Konoha couldnt do much. However, the exile imposed on Dante had given him the time needed to complete the mission.

"What are those bastards doing?", he wondered thinking about the remaining forces. The kunais only needed to be thrown to the right areas. "Looks like i need to do it myself." He only had two tagged kunai left and a sword as he leaped up from the trench where he had spent most of the days taking cover from sandstorms and elemental attacks, he was bored and agitated now.

As he flew, a barrage of kunai rained upon him. One kaiten later they were speared onto the ground. The tricky thing was that he had to keep these guys alive, they were simply miguided civilians who were hungry. He had a solution but in their anger noone was willing to hear him out, the only way to reason with them was through force

He darted across the no mans land dodging the kunai and let out a roar as he descended into the enemy trench. He threw on of his tagged kunai into the air, hiraishined towards it, caught it, drew his sword and slammed a wind element Rebellion down, blowing the forces surrounding him away.

"Let's get this over with!" he said limbering up

_____________________________________________________

**********a week earlier**************

Megumi and Rukia looked down at Tora and Dante's child.

"He really is a shit head!" Rukia said talking about Dante

"You should really try to refrain from using such language infront of the child." Megumi scolded.

"Fine, I won't use it infront of the child if you're around." Rukia said, Megumi about to interject, "Hey Tora look I got her a toy thing."

It was a a tiny cuddly sword, which was soft to touch. "I made it myself!" she said holding up her bandaged fingers and grinning. 

Megumi approached the baby and started making baby noises at it.

"Who's a strong girl, hmm. boo boo. Abababa!" the baby being new born didn't really react but Megumi kept doing it, much to the amusement of the Hyuuga guards. She glanced up and noticed them stifling a snigger. "Ahem. Well, Tora congratulations and of course the Hyuuga clan will give you all the support you need in this matter. And I shall train my guards in the art of babysitting." She said shooting a look at the two guards who's heads dropped. She felt quite content with herself.

Meanwhile, back at the shop, Musashi was serving a customer.

"You want to haggle? go fuck yourself! This sword is the best fucking sword you'll get at this price. I fucking dare you to try to find another sword that's better for this price. If you do, I'll fucking kill you with it!" He shouted at the now very intimidated man.

"Ok ok! I'm sorry! Here. Geez! You ever heard of the phrase the customer is always right?" the Konoha swordsman asked

"No. Sounds pretty fucking stupid if you ask me. How can someone who isn't me always be right?!" he bellowed

"Still, this is a great sword." he said inspecting it and handing over the appropriate amount

"That's one of Rukia's she's got talent. I should sell it for more but cos the silly bitch is an apprentice I can't." he said, "Right now get out. I wanna check on my student!"

The man left and Musashi looked on at his budding swordmaster. He was doing well and had all but mastered the one sword style, but was having problems with the two sword style. The footwork and the defense were all wrong. He sighed and picked up his own sword.

"Come on kid, time for some sparring." he said walking towards Koyaiba menacingly
_____________________________________________

"Well well, this IS a golden opportunity now isn't it?" Viral said rubbing his shoulder and reading a piece of paper.

"Hmm?" Kurohara said barely looking up.

"Some big ass force is coming from the south to obliterate our country."

"I take it you're not going to help and somehow take advantage of the situation."

"Naturally! We got some plans to make!" Viral said grabbing his newly acquired legendary sword and leaving a little cave they called home.

____________________________________-

Vergil spoke to Seijun from within the sword

"You've done well in mastering the wind element but why is the ice element giving you so much problem?" he wondered as he was sheathed, feeling comfortable but restless, he yearned for a battle.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

Yamato watched Kenshin train with Tadakatsu from a nearby tree, she was quite impressed with his progress, but refocused her attention to her own original training. She tried to find a way to enhance her Okamigan to the point where she could manipulate the world around her. She focused her chakra and released to a field of a 25 meter radius, then used Yomi to created a dark realm around her. Then she created a clone slowly decayed as it was exposed to the jutsu,"Yes!" She cheered,"I've finally learned how to do it, but that's still not enough..." She has finally learned how to make Yomi reality, but now she must learn how to change the world around her to what she would want it to be. Again she created a barrier of chakra and tried to start a fire using her fire chakra. She succesfully burned a blade of grass, but nothing else. She sighed in dissapointment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

"I wish I could have a baby some day..." Inka whispers, continuing to calm the baby.

"Why not? You would be a great mother obviously..." Tsuya replies.

Inka sighs, "Well, I might be able to be...But my sexuality will keep me from being a mother. I can't change that at all..." she says, smiling down at Kagami.

"Oh, right...Well...Who knows actually...I have a feeling in any case you'll be happy with what happens to you in life." Tsuya says optimistically.

"You're probably right Tsuya-chan...I'm sure I will..." Inka replies. 
"Shit...Tsuya-chaaan...? Do you know how to change a Diaper...?" Inka says very innocently.

"Er...No?...Never had to...um...we have to now...?" Tsuya says, biting her lip.

"Yeah...Um...Okay...Where do we change her...?" Inka says, looking around.

"Um...I guess on the floor...I'll go find a diaper..." Tsuya says, walking away and coming back with the 'diaper of doom'.

The two girls stare at the young Hyuuga who stared back, "Ready when you are..." Tsuya says standing behind Inka.

"Thanks for the help..."Inka growls, hands shaking.

"Welcome..." Tsuya says, as both take a deep breath.

Inka changed the Diaper as if it was a surgical procedure. "Almost...Done...Got it..." Inka says, finishing the changing, and takes a breath as she picks up Kagami. "There...Now if Tsuya-chan will try and find a bottle, you can eat, if you're your mommy's daughter, you'll need to eat often." Inka says with a chuckle.

"Fine, since you seem to be sooo good with babies, I'll just fetch things..." Tsuya says, as she walked out of the room.

"Well, she's just being grumpy isn't she? Just a second and she'll be back with it!" Inka says happily, and giggling. She bounces Kagami just slightly as they wait for Tsuya.

Tsuya comes in with the bottle a few minutes later, "Here..." she says, handing the bottle to the pair on the floor.

"Thank you Tsuya-chan!" Inka says sweetly, then starts to feed Kagami.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 15, 2009)

Raito sat by the lake, watching Hikaru train. He was there just to make sure he didn't overdo it. A bright flash of flame filled the sky, immense in size. "Hikaru-kun, how the hell do you do these things?" He asked as he watched in amazement.

"I am training to be the ultimate elemental master. I _am_ an elemental master." Hikaru said with a smile on his face.

"So confident in yourself..." Raito said with a shrug.

"It's called optimism, Raito-kun. You should try it." He laughed. "I had a lot of time to think in that bed. I couldn't think of any element bindings, but that's when I thought of these techniques." Hikaru said.

"Yeah, yeah." Raito shrugged. "What do you call this type of technique?" He asked.

"Element concentration. Nothing that _you_ could ever master. It is an original thing. I don't like to take techniques someone else came up with. I make up my own." Hikaru said, sitting down.

"You brag a lot." Raito mumbled. He remembered something. "Oh yeah. You are a sensei now, eh?" Raito asked, grinning at Hikaru.

"Yeah. Those genin better have some skill. I don't want to be babysitting. Don't get me wrong, I love kids, but these guys better stay on my good side." Hikaru said with a yawn.

"Give them a break. You were an annoying little weakling once. Maybe some of them will have interesting skills." Raito said, thinking back.

"Yada yada yada. I just hope they have potential is all. Anyways, I'm bored. Maybe I should pop in for a surprise visit to my students." Hikaru said, flashing a mischievous grin and speeding off.

"I hate that grin so much. You are an odd one... Hikaru-kun... Hikaru-sensei." Raito mumbled as he watched Hikaru run off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2009)

Koyaiba was exhausted, muttering under his breath about the various cuts and bruises Musashi had given him. "Stupid old man...call that sparring? Coulda taken my head off..." Every day that old man seemed to get better and better. And practices with him just got harder and harder. But he was getting better too. And stronger. His control was better now, and he could lift that huge sword without using the earth strength now.

"Hey!" Someone shouted as he walked towards the genin barracks. "The assignments are in!"

"Finally," Koyaiba said, jogging into the crowd of excited genin. He had gotten taller, and towered over most of them. "C'mon shrimps...out of the way..." He finally managed to make it to the board, and looked eagerly for his name. "What the fuck?" he asked, then grimaced. He had been cursing more and more often now. Stupid old man....he looked at the board again. There was no doubt about it.

"I'm in a group of four?" he asked. "What, is this a joke?" He looked again, as if to make sure it was true. It still was. "And with an uchiha..." he said, hanging his head. "I hate uchiha. Things get so complicated when they're around....oh, great. Our instructors a Hyuuga. Maybe when they get together they can have a little doujutsu party..." he mumbled darkly. "This is gonna be fun...." he said without much enthusiasm.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 15, 2009)

Jasik slammed into the tree, destroying it. He got up, and stould there, catching his breath. Yuriko was doing the same, and they were staring each other down. "_Hes never gonna give up until one of us is defeated._" Yuriko thought.

"Are you ready?" Jasik yelled to her. Yuriko nodded her head, and wiped blood from the corners of her mouth. "Yea!" she yelled. They stared at each other for a while longer, and then Jasik sighed. "_I didn't want to have to do this._" he thought. He slowly formed his forearm into a Katana, as it shredded through his glove and it fell to the ground.

Yuriko's eyes widened. "When did you learn how to do that?" she yelled. Jasik didn't respond. He rushed toward her, and swung his katana arm at her, as she jumped and dodged it. He quickly spun around and sliced at her other achille's tendon, but instead got her calf.

She fell to the ground, and spun up again, stumbling when she got on her feet. Jasik sliced at her, landing a couple long scratches, but most of the others being dodged. He formed his forearm back into a fist, and punched her in her gut, and she kicked him in his leg, and they both fell to the ground, quickly getting back up, but waiting before attacking.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

?Stop pushing!?  *Irakiri* says to *Koyaiba*.  ?Wait your damn turn next time.?  she says glaring at him as she looks at the list.  ?Damn?? she says as she thinks if she has ever met the sensei before.  ?I don?t think so?? Irakiri sighs and looks at the rest of the squads.  ?A four man squad?  Oh?must be cause our numbers aren?t even.  Well I am sure they will change it around if someone doesn?t pass?? she says then sighs at Koyaiba?s words.  ?Oh damn?you had to say that about *Kumori* didn?t you?? she mumbles stepping away from him.
__________________________________


?Damn that was a long day??  *Kiya* said with a sigh as they walked out of the hospital.

?Yes?but maybe things will get easier?I mean before things really start?? Kakou says rubbing her low back.

?Yeah?hopefully we won?t get to busy though?? Kiya says quietly as she spots Ichijin walking.  The way his posture was and that weird feeling that over came her caused her to worry.  ?I will talk to you tomorrow?? she said absently as she began walking over to Ichijin.

Kakou looked at her with concern but nodded.  ?Right?tomorrow?? she said walking the other way toward her home.

?Ichijin-san??  Kiya asked as she approached him.  

?Kiya-san?I?? *Ichijin* took a deep breath and looked away.  ?We need to talk?? he said quietly.

?Of course?what about??  Kiya asked him slightly confused.

?Let?s walk?? Ichijin says as he looks around and sighs once more.

?Right?? Kiya says as they begin to walk.  ?Your scaring me Ichijin-san??  she says looking at him.  ?What?s going on??

?Kiya-san?it?s about the commander and Tereya-san?? Ichijin says quietly.

Kiya?s heart begins to race as she looks at him.  ?What about them??

?It seems?word of your?death had reached Yuki?? Ichijin says looking at her.  He sees her eyes widen and her head begin to shake.  ?Kiya-san?I?m sorry?but?it seems that they?I mean?Tora-chan and Tereya-san went for a walk?they won?t be coming back??  he said with a sigh looking at the kunoichi as a tear rolled down his cheek.

?No?please??  Kiya said shaking her head.  ?Tell me this is a cruel joke?? she says though Ichijin only looks at her.

?I?m sorry?? He says shaking his head.  ?I wish it was?? Ichijin reaches his hands toward her as if to give her comfort, something he has no experience with.

?No?? Kiya says quietly as she begins to back away.  ?Just leave me?? she says as she runs toward her favorite spot, not willing to go home and look upon the child yet.

Ichijin watches her run and sighs.  ?I am so sorry?? he says to one but himself as he heads to the house to watch the baby with the kunoichi.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

*Shikka* watches the border quietly, a cigarette lit in his mouth, "Hmmm...nothing...yet." he says to himself, as he slides one hand down Kage Tatsu. "Now...what do you think buddy...hmmm...?" He says to his sword quietly.
__________________
*Kumori* looks at the Squads, then hears *Koyaiba*, "You think you're so good? Well, keep that shit in your own head!" she exclaims, Pulling her hand back, for an open hand slap with one hand, and shooting rubber bands in the other. _'I should have used my fist but, this gets my point across.'_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 15, 2009)

Myou looked at the list, looking over it several times. "Kumori-chan! We are on the same squad!" She exclaimed, excited to have one of the people she knew as one of her teammates.

A man stood in the doorway, looking at the genin. _The first test..._ He thought and stepped in. "Shinge, Hikari, Ayuma. I hear that you guys got Kiken Hikaru for a sensei." He said, knowing that these genin would not know Hikaru. "I feel bad for you. I was unfortunate enough to meet Hikaru before. Terrifying man, he is. I heard that he slaughtered a whole town by himself. A true cold-blooded killer." He said, telling the truth about the town slaughter, an event that Hikaru was ashamed of. When he was insane. "If I were you, I wouldn't show up to meet him... If you value your lives." The man chuckled, taking a few steps out the door then running out. He stopped running when he arrived back in the forest, laughing his ass off.

"This will be interesting!" He laughed.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2009)

"About time!" Dante said as 20 tagged kunai rained down into the trench. He did his hand seal and sped through the ranks closing off the chakra points and knocking the hungry civilians unconscious.

It took him about 10 minutes and he emerged from the dust and sat down. "Son of a bitch." he said out of breath. "Right, gather them up top." he said to the remaining troops.

The civilians were gathered around unable to move.

"Your problem is food, that's cos you don't have water. Your other problem is that you don't have a powerful water user in your village. The entire damned country is focussed on Earth, Fire and Wind. Even if your kids have a water affinity no-one knows anything about it to teach them!"

Dante slammed his fist to the ground and after a few seconds a small fountain of water came out. There is a huge amount of water down here, you were too busy fighting to realise it. Damned Jackasses. Dig here and be happy. Crisis over." 
Dante walked away and felt a pain in his chest. 

"Did I use too much chakra again? No. This is much worse..." his eyes started to well up and for no reason tears fell from his eyes. His heart knew there was something horribly wrong but his brain didn't. 

"She's not thrown the kunai, but still." he sliced his thumb and made the appropriate handseals to call out the Bossquito.

"Well at least there's some room this time?" he yelled at Dante

"Easy big fella, got a bee in your bonnet? Wait probably not the right phrase..." he said leaping on

"Hmm - do you have a twin?" he asked

"Yeah - she's a pain in the ass but...wait - you must mean my clone. Ok I'll fill you in. First we gotta get back to Konoha." Dante said

"You got it!" The giant mosquito flew up and sped off towards the leaf city


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ashe walks away from her uncle more and takes her time getting to Kiya's place. Ashe spent awhile to get there. Her eyes wandered the ground as she walked. Her eyes finally rest on the door. Her fan was covered in a water resistant cloth, but the rest of her was soaked. 
Her hand knocked on the door and lets her in. Her eyes look around the room as she walks to the others. "Hey guys..." she says to them with a smile that was hiding her sadness. A ninja shouldn't show emotions right? Emotions were harder for girls though. Soon she raises her head to where her eyes showed. They seemed a bit dull. "Hey.. can I hold her...?" a tiny blush appears on her face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

Inka laughs, as Kagami practically attacks the bottle, "Well, I was really right, wasn't I Tsuya-chan?" Inka says, through her laughter.

"Yeah, you seem to have a real mothering instinct." Tsuya says, kneeling next to her friend.

"Oh, I do? I can't tell..." Inka says, looking down at the young Hyuuga.

Tsuya chuckles, "You have never been around a baby and yet...You seem to be attatched to her, like a child of your own." she says, smiling.

Inka blushes, "Well...I guess, you can say I do then." she says, almost sad with herself. Then Ashe and Ichijin come in, "Oh, hey...Um, sure you can Ashe-chan." Inka says, scratching her head embarassedly as Kagami finishes. She hands the Hyuuga over to the Uchiha.

"What's wrong?" Tsuya says, seeing Ashe's dull eyes.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 15, 2009)

Shinge looked at the man in the doorway, and listened to what he had to say. "hmmm. He doesn't sound _too_ bad." he said.

--------

This time Yuiko was going to attack first. She ran towards Jasik, and grabbed him. She threw him, not paying attention where, and he bounced on the ground, and then skidded to a stop. Before he could get up, she threw him again at a giant oak tree, and it shattered when he hit it. He layed on the ground, this time it was him pretending to be knocked out.

Yuriko knew he wasn't, she didn't know how she knew, but she did. He jumped up, and sprinted towards Yuriko. Yuriko was ready for his attack, and as soon as he tried to make contact with her, she grabbed him and carried him up in the air. She then immediatley threw him as hard as she could at the gorund, and a giant hole was made in the ground.

Dirt flew everywhere, and this time Jasik really was knocked out. A few minutes later, Jasik woke up. Yuriko had him pinned on the ground. "Listen to me now." she said in a quiet voice. "Just listen. You can't get away, so you have no other choice. And just to ensure you couldn't, I cut your achilles tendons." she said.

"I know, it seems crule, but I had to do it." she said. "Now, I'm not evil anymore. I had...something inside me. I was excocised. I know, sounds like something from a cheesy movie, but hey, I needed it. Do you understand?" she said.

"Yea. Could you let me go?" he asked. Apparently, he wasn't paying attention to the beginning of Yuriko's speech. He tried to form his arm into a katan again, but he was unable. "_What the hell?_" he thought to himself. He also noticed Yuriko was making skin-to-skin contact.

Yuriko got off of him, and sat next to him. He tried to sit up and stand. "I told you, I cut your achilles tendons, that won't work, and it'll hurt like hell." she said, and he stopped before he got up. "Its weird, by Kekkei Genkai isn't working." she said.

"The same with mine." he said. "Maybe it had something to do with that all the blows we took. Or, maybe it was just a temporary thing." he said. "Sorry, I know this becauseI tried to form my arm into a katana while you had me pinned.

They noth laughed. "You always were a sneaky bastard." Yuriko said, and they started laughing harder. The laughing faded, but they still had smiles on their faces. "So, I guess you want me to take you back to your village now?" Yuriko asked.

"You know the way?" he asked her. It was supposed to be a secret, or at least he had thought before.

"Well, when I was taken there for my excorcism, I sort of memorized the way." she said. "Oh, nobody knows about the excorcism, so I may be attacked." she said. "But oh well, you can tell them."

"Okay." Jasik said. Yuriko lifted him up and carried him on her back. "Hmm, maybe you should train as soon as you get back, you're sort of heavy." she said, and she laughed, but he dropped his mouth in disgust. And then, she started carrying him to the village.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

*Ichijin* sighed as he walked back to the house knowing that *Inka* and *Tsuya* had been left with the now somewhat orphaned child.  He stood in front of the door for a few minutes thinking about what he would say then he saw *Ashe* walk up.  He followed her inside and smiled slightly as he saw Inka with Kagami and how Ashe blushed when she asked to hold her.

As Inka hands Ashe the baby Ichijin sighs.  “I’ll tell them…” Ichijin said quietly with a nod.  “Look…um…” he sighs again as he thinks rubbing the back of his neck.  “The commander and Tereya…” he begins then shakes his head.  “I have never been good at this…damn it…” he says then clears his throat.  “Yuki hunter-nin…they came to get their missing-ninja.” he said quietly as he looked at the pair.  “It seems that…well…damn it…Tora-chan and Tereya-san have been dealt with by them…” Ichijin says as he sits in a chair, his hands running through his hair as he hung his head.  
________________________________________

*Kiya* ran toward the river as tears streaked down her face.  “I knew we shouldn’t have come back here!”  she screamed through the tears as she collapsed to her knees next to the babbling river.  “I’ve lost them…both of them…”  she cried as she buried her face into her hands.

Several moments go by the only sounds that could be heard was Kiya’s quiet sobs and what sounded like the river crying with her.  “Damn you!” she screamed whipping her head up and looking at the sky above her the rain washing the tears from her face.  “It’s all your fault!  It’s because of you every time I lose someone!”  Kiya screams as she pulls the kunai from her pouch that *Dante *had given her.  “In case of an emergency?”  she says sarcastically.  “I will show you and emergency!”  she screamed at the kunai as if she was speaking directly to him.

“We came back here for you!  You bastard!”  Kiya continued to scream at the kunai.  “Vergil…because of you!  Tora and Tereya because of YOU!” she screamed directing her anger toward the closest person she had left.  “I will kill you for this Dante!”  she choked out through her tears as she slammed the kunai into the ground.  Over and over she slammed it forgetting that it might bring him to her.  After one last powerful time she collapsed to the ground crying.  The kunai only stuck out of the ground an inch or two and her hand remained loose around it as she mourned for her best friend and sister.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ashe turns away and walks to a window. It was a gloomy day outside and you could see her reflection in the window. Her eyes were on the baby, but her emotion was unclear. Her hair falls in front of her face some as she rocks the child in a maternal fashion and bounces her gently. 
"I wonder.." she mutters to herself. She looks at the childs face. Her hair covered her face now, but only the baby could possibly see her tears. The refection and the rain stopped them from showing up too clearly. To a normal person it would seem as if her hair was dripping a bit. Something tugged at the end of her lips, but it soon stopped. "Why?" she mumbles.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2009)

Inka sighs, "If you and Ashe have the baby, I, well...We...need to take a walk." she says, letting her head fall.

Tsuya looks to Inka, "You sure?" she asks.

"Yeah..." Inka responds, getting off the floor, walking out the door into the rain with Tsuya right behind.

"You going to be alright Fireball?" Tsuya asks her friend.

"I will be..."Inka responds, pulling down her hair.

Tsuya looks surprised at her friend, "You never have done that out in the open, especially in the rain." she says.

"Acctually Tsuya-chan, I've never been in a place it had rained. And besides...Tereya-chan was the only other person who has seen me like this."Inka says, looking up at the sky.

"Oh...Now I can understand why you did that..." Tsuya says to her friend.

"Yeah..." Inka says, tears mixing within the rain.

The two continue to walk like that, quietly, Tsuya watched ahead, Inka stared at the sky.
_______________________
Shikka rubs his arms, "Damn it's cold!" he snaps, soaked in the rain.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 15, 2009)

A tiny tune escapes her lips that she remembered from a long time ago. The voice was soft and smooth and didn't seem to break even though her tears were dripping down like the rain outside. The lulliby went....(yea yall know this one i just <3 this one)

_Natsuhiboshi naze akai?
Yuube kanashii yume wo miita
Naite hanashita
Akai me yo

Natsuhiboshi naze mayou
Kieta warashi wo sagashiteru
Dakara kanashii yume wo miru_

(translations)
Natsuhiboshi why are you so red?
because I had a sad dream last night
My eyes are red from the tears I shed
Swollen as i cry

Natsuhiboshi, Why've lost my way
i'm searchin for a child who's gone afar
He can't be found though I search all day
My sad dreams come once more

When the lulliby ended she just stood there and looked at the rain. It was dark and cloudy as if the heavens themselves were crying for their deaths. A sad day this one was, and the child only has one parent now, who is banished. "It's okay.." she mumbles "I'll be on to help you out.. and protect you" she said. It was barely audiable, but another person in the room could heard it if they listened hard enough.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 15, 2009)

Yuriko reached the city entrance, and walked through. She was looking for someone she might have noticed, but couldn't find anybody. "I wonder where they are?" Jasik said to himself, looking through the crowd for anybody he knew.

"I'll bring you to the hospital, get somebody to help you wiht your tendons." Yuriko said.

"You cut my tendons and didn't know how to fix them?" he asked, smiling. He tried not to laugh, thinking it might offend her.

"Woopsies." Yuriko said sarcastically, and they both burst into laughter.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

Ichijin looked up pushing the hair out of his face as Ashe began to sing.  A small smile appeared on his lips as she leaned back listening to her soft whisper.  “You sing beautifully…”  he said quietly as he watched her.  “My mother use to sing that song to me also…” Ichijin said to her.  “It’s very soothing.”  he sat quietly watching her for a moment.  “The baby seems to like you…” he said as he fought back any sign of tears.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 16, 2009)

"Mother?" she mumbles as she thinks of when she first met Ichirou. He had said her eyes reminded him of his mothers eyes. "It would've been nice to know my parents, but they were killed by my brother when I was only a newborn..." she said then sighs and looks down at the child. 
"Likes me? I did nothing good for her to like me.." she half smiled a bit. She sighs then remembers what he said. A soothing voice? She hadn't really sang in front of anybody in a long time. In fact, she had kind of forgotten he was here. She smiles down at the baby who was watching her sleepily from her lullaby.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2009)

"One of the strict ninja codes...a Shinobi must never show emotion..." Inka mutters.

Tsuya nods, "Y-yes...it is..." she says.

"I say, f*ck them all...shinobi especially kunoichi need to show their emotions."Inka says, continuing to stare at the sky.

Tsuya chuckles, "That really is you Inka..." she says shaking her head.

Inka sighs, and she begins to sing, "
Waking up I see that everything is ok
The first time in my life and now it's so great
Slowing down I look around and I am so amazed
I think about the little things that make life great
I wouldn't change a thing about it
This is the best feeling​ 
This innocence is brilliant, I hope that it will stay
This moment is perfect, please don't go away, I need you now
And I'll hold on to it, don't you let it pass you by​ 
I found a place so safe, not a single tear
The first time in my life and now it's so clear
Feel calm I belong, I'm so happy here
It's so strong and now I let myself be sincere
I wouldn't change a thing about it
This is the best feeling." she sings quietly.​ 
Tsuya smiles, "Never seen you the type to sing in the rain." she says, as her friend continues.
"This innocence is brilliant, I hope that it will stay
This moment is perfect, please don't go away, I need you now
And I'll hold on to it, don't you let it pass you by​ 
It's the state of bliss you think you're dreaming
It's the happiness inside that you're feeling
It's so beautiful it makes you wanna cry​ 
It's the state of bliss you think you're dreaming
It's the happiness inside that you're feeling
It's so beautiful it makes you wanna cry​ 
It's so beautiful it makes you want to c-c-cr-cr-cry..." she sings, then tears begin to flow down the face of the firey Kunoichi as she looks down.​
Tsuya sighs, wrapping a comforting arm around the tall kunoichi who just covers her own face.
((OOC: The song- Innocence by Avril Lavigne))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

?I am sorry to hear that?? Ichijin says quietly as Ashe mentions her parents.  ?I didn?t know??  he sighs for a moment and shakes his head.  ?It?s a sad and lonely life we shinobi live?it makes you want to do one of two things.  Either grab on to those you love and make sure they know it?live your life to the fullest with them.  Or?? Ichijin begins and sighs.  ?It makes you want to close off and not connect with anyone.  Which do you think is the best choice?? Ichijin asks her.

?Babies are good judges of character I think.  If she didn?t like you?she would be crying??  Ichijin says then chuckles softly.  ?Then again?if she is anything like her mom?she will like everyone??


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 16, 2009)

A tiny chuckles comes from her but it soon evaporates. "The second part really...though it's kind of mean...A shinobi is a tool after all..." she mumbles and sits down in a nearby chair that seemed to rock. She started to rock some and hum to herself mostly. The hum sent the child into slumber.
"Yet she may like me, I may not be good for her... but who knows really?" she looks at the ceiling. "Babies are easy judges to people who don't look scary.. but they can also sense if people are bad i've heard..." she said almost blankly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2009)

Inka sighs a few minutes later, gaining composure once again, "Thanks Tsuya-chan..."

"No problem Inka, what're friends for?" Tsuya says smiling.

Inka smiles back, "Quite a few things, but helping eachother through harsh times is the best thing a friend can do." she replies.

"And that's what I'm always here for." Tsuya says.

"You know...I wish I had a god damn jacket...I'm soaked." Inka says chuckling.

"Remind you of anything though?" Tsuya questions.

"Yeah, you stealing my coat when we were younger." Inka says laughing.

"Yeah, to bad you can't steal mine." Tsuya says.

"Yeah, your's are too small, so...What should we do now?" Inka says, trying to get her mind off the lost friends.

"Well, we can just continue to walk in the rain, or we could go back to our place, or...Somewhere else." Tsuya says.

"Somewhere dry..." Inka growls, irritatedly.
_______________________________
Shikka comes running back to the village after having patrolled his area.

He sees a sweet young woman with silver hair and red eyes, on his way to report, he decides to put reporting off for a few.

"Do you have a sunburn, or are you always this hot?" He says to the woman smirking, and slides his wet hair back acting cool.

The woman blushes, "Oh, arn't you a cutie!" she says smiling.

Shikka begins to look deep into her eyes, "I think you have something in your eye...Nope, it's just a sparkle." he says, trying to win her over.

The woman giggles at his words, but not saying a thing.

Shikka winks, "Hi, I'm Mr. Right. Someone said you were looking for me." he says, showing his shiny smile.

The woman begins to laugh, "Cute and funny." She says through her laughter.

"I'm addicted to yes, and I'm allergic to no. So what's it gonna be?" Shikka says to the woman.

The woman giggles and shrugs, "Sure, why not?" she says smiling.

"Tomarrow afternoon okay with you?" Shikka says.

"Sounds good sweety. My name's Yokaze, for future refrence." The woman says.

"Shikka, Samehagata Shikka." Shikka replies with a grin.

"Alright Shikka, see you tomarrow...Back here?" Yokaze says, turning to walk into the building.

Shikka begins to walk away, "Yep, right there." he says over his shoulder, back into the rain, as he goes to report border patrol.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

"Dante! Has...Kiya?" He had finally gotten in range for him to use his Hiraishin and had silently appeared before Kiya. He saw her in tears and slamming the kunai down over and over in rage. He was expecting a fight and had his sword drawn, he wasn't expecting this.

"Whats going on? Where's Tora?" he asked activating his byakugan but seeing nothing.

_______________________________________________

Rukia was back at the shop when the news filtered down to her. 

"I'll look after the shop. Go get the fuck out." Musashi said overhearing the news

Rukia nodded without a word and walked out. She walked a few steps and stopped in a small alley, sat down and cried. Musashi stood over her. He knew her and he knew death, he had mourned for Rukia herself after all. She leaped into his arms and cried.

"I have to be strong for...them." she grimaced, fighting back the tears. "I'm not going to let my fucking niece see me cry. I'm the happy auntie....dammit!" she continued to cry but trying to smile through it. She had known Kiya and Tora for the longest time and remembered Tora bounding through the  halls and then falling over, always with that cheeky smile. She remembered when Tora was getting bullied and herself, Kiya and Dante all rushed in and caused the biggest fight the school had ever seen. She had changed so much since then and had been through so much in the few years she had come to Konoha. She was never going to see her face, her smile...

"Oh God...!" she burst into even more tears as she thought about Kagami Rei, "She's not going to have a mother! Fucking shinobi shouldn't have kids if they're not going to be alive to see them grow up!" she cried in anger

"Dammit Dante!" she yelled, "Why aren't you here?!"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 16, 2009)

Yamato trained for hours and so far, she could only burn a bush,"Well, that's good," she said. She continued on to train, she knew that once she mastered this technique, she could make any of her genjutsu reality,"Okamigan!" She yelled. She created another barrier of chakra and began to burn a tree, but she only burned one part of the trunk. When the barrier dissipated, the burn mark was there and so was all the other damage she made.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

*Kiya’*s head snapped up at hearing *Dante* near her.  She blinked a few times trying to comprehend the fact of him showing up so quickly then she shook her head.  The loose grip she had on the kunai tightened as she looked up at him.  After a moment she sprang to her feet.  “Gone!  She is fucking gone!  Tereya too!”  Kiya screamed at him, not thinking that he would feel as bad as she did.

“All thanks to you!  You fucking asshole!  She’s dead!  I knew we shouldn’t come back here!”  Kiya said panting in front of him.  “But, we had to…because you are a selfish bastard!” she screamed at him.  “Every time I lose someone it’s because of you.  Because of the great and amazing Dante!  Well I’m done!”  she growled pointing his kunai at him.  “Do you realize everyone that loves you dies?!  I won‘t let you near Kagami Rei!” she continued to yell.  

Kiya clutched the kunai ever tighter as she glared at the man before her.  “Rukia…died!  Vergil…died!  Tora…died!” she screamed as she moved swiftly toward him plunging the knife into his shoulder.  “I…even…died…” Kiya cried against his chest as she let her grip on the knife slacken and she slid down his body.  The tears poured down her face as she sobbed against his legs for the loss of those closest to her.
______________________________________

*Ichijin* nods as he continues to watch the kunoichi with the baby.  A small smile flitted on his lips as he listened to her hum for a moment.  He then stood and walked to the window as he contemplated what happened.  In his frustration he ran his hand through his hair and watched the rain dance down the glass in it’s mourning.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

Dante listened and closed his eyes. He turned away from Kiya and started to walk away from her. He barely felt the kunai in his shoulder.

"I'm going before I say or do something I'll regret." He tried to take a few more steps but couldn't move. 

"I know. Don't you think I fucking know! Don't forget my dad, or my mum or my entire goddamned clan! How about the friends I had to kill in the stadium when I saw in prison? Now the mother of my daughter, a woman I loved, a friend I cherished. I know Kiya. I'm a fucking curse on all of you and....maybe I'm better off dead. But fuck you kiya, if you want to hurt me fine, but if you dare deny my daughter of a father. If she has to suffer the hell of growing up alone, another orphan child in this godforsaken country, then I don't care how much I care for you....I'll kill you right now." Dante spun around with a tear stained face and a look of agony. His eyes were golden

"I'm feeling what you're feeling. I'll take all the grief and the hurt. Just please...let me see my daughter." For the first time in his life he fell to his knees and begged. A man who had not begged for mercy, food, water or money now pleaded at the feet of his only friend to see his baby.

"Tora...I'm sorry....I'm sorry..." he hugged kiyas feet, the great man reduced to a pathetic whimpering boy.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

Kiya listened to Dante through her own tears.  She covered her mouth regretting the words she had said in her grief and anger.  Her other hand moved toward him but stopped just shy of touching him.  “She would never be alone…” Kiya said quietly as the tears continued to pour.

She wanted to move, to desperately get away from him, to continue to vent and blame him for the loss she had suffered.  Kiya shook her head as her heart spoke to her, trying to reason with her mind, that the only person in the world that would truly understand what she felt, she was trying to destroy.

“Dante…I…” Kiya shook her head trying to voice what she could.  “I didn’t mean…” she said choking on her words.  “She’s your daughter…I wouldn’t…” Kiya said through her tears as her hand gently touched the top of his head.  “Just don’t take her from me…” she said as she began to shake.  “She is all I have of Tora…” she mumbled as the rain mingled with her tears.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

Dante couldn't stop the tears, he had had enough of all this pain from the moment he was born, the torture, the death, even his own and the eventual madness, he had enough. He didn't feel he could ever smile, but then he felt something as he lay on the ground. A warm presence, not just one but two. It was the same feelings as Tora had. He didn't understand and in his grief didn't know who was feeling it. Such an intense love it made him get up. 

"Kiya...I....I...." his eyes locked onto hers and there was a moment. Just a moment. He snapped out of it and felt a kunai being thrown. Repeatedly.

"I have to go...." he closed his eyes and disappeared from Kiya, not sure what the hell was happening

He reappeared into a warm hug.

"Its alright Dante, you'll be fine." Rukia said hugging him tightly.

"...." he broke down once more glad to feel the warmth of family, "take me to my daughter." He requested. Rukia nodded and they walked.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 16, 2009)

"You been staring at the mountains alot" Tadakatsu said as looked at Kenshin who remained sitting on a branch in a high tree. The Uchiha Leader stood at the base..curious why Kenshin constantly looked at the mountains. 

"We know whats going to happen..any moment now.." Kenshin responded. He did not bother too look at his father. "They say the Hokage will send scouts towards the mountain and set up a small outpost so they can tell us when they finally cross" Tadakatsu said in response.

"Those mountains also have a special meaning too the clan as well...Father..what happened to Sasuke..why did he leave. Dont act like you know but you truely know.." Kenshin said.

Tadakatsu didnt respond..he looked angry for a moment before be proceeded to walk away. "It doesnt matter...he's dead right?" Tadakatsu proceeded to on only to be stopped. "Sasuke's not dead..you know it..mother knows it, I know it. Just because he never appeared again back after the battle with Kenpachi doesnt mean he's gone..if anything..we'll see him again..." Kenshin said..taking note as his father kept on walking away. 
____________________________________________________________

_The crowd of shinobi began to aruge. Two sides..each having their own opinions. The argument was fierce...violence was about to happen. The clan secret that has been kept for so long..

"I've returned Tadakatsu and I have awakened the Mangekyou Sharingan Eyes!" Kenpachi boasted..his eyes easily showing the evovled Sharingan. Tadakatsu and his side watched in complete surprise..there hasnt been one who activated the Mangekyou Sharingan in years. "Now we can take the village! dont you remember? centries ago, our clan brothers were discriminated against the Senju and the others. Now that the Uchiha Clan is stronger then before we can do this..join me brother!" Kenpachi demanded.

"Are you mad?! you'll wage civil war..countless will die. You'll just start a whole new series of war. Just a few years ago, we just finished one!" Tadakatsu yelled back. The two brothers glared at each other..now filled with killer intent. "Enough of this.." Then a voice came from outside of the party as a dark cloaked Uchiha walked forward. The Legendary Mangekyou Sharingan eyes was in this person itself..as the figure began closer, it became obvious who it was.._

Tadakatsu proceeed to walk..the memory still clear in his mind..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashes humming stopped, but she stayed rocking the sleeping baby. Now was the time to stop grieving. War would be coming soon and lives will be shattered once again. To be able to protect this baby..and the children of Konoha to ensure future generations the current generation had to stand and fight like all the others before it.
"Ichijin? You know what's going to happen right??" she asks about his views on this whole 'war time preparing'. "Are you willing to die?" she asks as she stays down her eyes closed. The calm and sweet humming started again, and the chair made tiny groans as if it's used a lot. "Are you prepared?" she asked mid hum and starts back humming.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 16, 2009)

Seijun almost shrugged sheepishly when Vergil asked him about mastering Hyoton, the Ice Element. "I'm not one who is especially disposed towards elemental attacks, Shishou-sama," Seijun explained. "I have used Suiton and Fuuton based kenjutsu before, but Hyoton? Seems rather inflexible to combine with Kenjutsu to me...." Though to be honest, Seijun hadn't tried much. In his opinion, Fuuton and Suiton worked wonders for that, so he had concentrated much of his time on mastering them.

Oddly, Seijun had another distraction, a young kunoichi named Tsuya. He was still trying to figure out why she was following him everywhere he went. It had been a few days since he'd seen her last; while most would think he'd be relieved to have her out of the way, assuming she was in fact IN the way to begin with, it felt odd without her around.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 16, 2009)

The barrier of chakra faded, the forest smelled of smoke, and has turned completely black, nothing but ash was left within a 25-meter radius. After spending almost a year of trying to complete it, she has finally achieved her goal. Her newest technique,"Okami," has finally been mastered. She sighed and wiped the sweat off of her forehead. 
"Okami" is a technique that utilizes the Okamigan's genjutsu and change it into reality within a field of chakra. Of course, the method of training would be to create the field of chakra while using your chakra element to create some form of effect. Once you mastered this art, you can apply it to anything. Currently, Yamato has only been able to use Yomi with this technique.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 16, 2009)

"Ok you five willing to try again... Meh, maybe you should just give up and find a new Sensai."Tyber said looking at them and added, "Or have you finally figured out how to use nature?"
"Pfft... Whatever."Ryu said not bothered he made some shadow clones currently in his human form due to a transformation technique.
"Still using the same tatics are we Hayabusa?"Tyber asked looking at him and thought, _He's way to predictable_
Ryu grunted and tried to attack Tyber but Tyber jumped back and threw some Nebons at Ryu's leg's.
A wall of earth surrounded him as one of the other shinobi's protected him from the attack. "Thanks... I owe you... again..."Ryu mummbled.
The hawk watched them from a near by tree.
"Why's that damned Snow Hawk here again? Every time we fight him it's watching us, beginning to freak me out."Another shinobi asked and Ryu replied, "It's his hawk likly he has it out of the way so it doesn't get hurt."
"Ice styal: Ice imprisonment Jutsu."
Tyber douged and thought, _Nice try... Their diffrently working more as a unit now but Ryu is going to become a Gaiden, he'd have to work..._
Ryu four hand seals in quick succession, He sent a large wave of dark chakra at Tyber who quickly made his own hand seals in order to counter; "Repulsion." A small orb of chakra appered around him and repulsed the jutsu back at Ryu who thought, _Got you..._ He ran into the jutsu which was reflected back at him after it broke the earth wall, it seemed harmless or rafer mostly, Ryu's arm took some damage. Once in range he slashed at Tyber and a dark wave of chakra was sent on Tyber's right and left side forcing him into a narrow area.

Tyber jumped back as predicted and the other two shinobi's quickly made their hand seals, "Water styal: Wave" "Lightning Styal: Lightning wave."
_Too slow..._Tyber thought and avoided it easily by throwing a broad sword into the earth and standing on it's hilt before jumping off.
Ryu walked forward and said, "Sensai, sorry but you lost this one."
"What makes you so sure?"
"Dragon Barrage..."Ryu mumbbled and Tyber suddernly felt a suddern pain as five cuts appered at each limb before Ryu icking him to the ground onto ice.
_Eh... Oh I see, he used that combination to distract me while he prepared to do a dragon barrage sword technique... curious._
Ryu landed on the ice and made one last hand seal and hit the ground and the ice around him cracked and multiple runes appered around him.
"Binding Seal successful. Dragon Barrage..."Suddernly hundreds of wounds appered on Tyber causing massive external damage. _So thats it... His Dragons Barrage technique uses such a thin layer of dark chakra it's invisable to the naked eye, he hit me with it after his first slash and it can only be felt after a period of time due to the darkness's chakra nerve effecting attritubes._

Tyber struggled up and looked at the group and said, "Ok, thats enough play time now... I've taken it easy on you all for the past few battles. Especially Ryu..."
Ryu looked at him and quickly held his katana in a defensive stance, the strong winds of the below-zero winds blowing his cloak. He had grown to resist the cold weather to the point where he could easily counter most or survive alot of ice based jutsu.
"Light Styal: Ray of Hope."
Ryu quickly tried to move out of the way to douge it but all five where hit by five multiple beams of pure white light.
_Agh, god this thing hurts, it's..._ He fell unconious at that moment...

(few minutes later)

Ryu regained coniousness, everything was blurry and he was back in his drake form, it was warm... it had been some time since he was this warm ever since he lived up here it was always cold never warm. Tyber sat at the side of the nest Ryu was lay in and said, "I must admit after my hawk told me that you managed to use nature to your advantage aginste me without relizing it I was surprised..."
Ryu groaned leaning up and said, "Your hawk... I..."
"Relax, after taking a light jutsu your body is left extermly weak, espically when your dark natured, as for my hawk yes, she isn't simply their for show. I have heart-to-heart bond with her, I use her in battle as a second view to see my oppents from multiple angles.

"That explains alot..."
"I noticed your new dragon technique worked well, especially when you was in a transformation of a human."
"Master Agzal taught me to use my dragon nature while in human form... But it still wasn't enough to beat you..."Ryu mummbled.
Tyber replied cheerfuly, "You should cheer up, your much closer to Gaidenship then I would of expected you to have been by now. You learned to use Nature as an weapon and defense and managed to combine it with your technique so I couldn't see it. Your fighting skills still need some pratice but..."
"But what?"
"Forget that for now... You should rest and if your summoned assist Ichijin however possible."
"Yeah... Wait... You know his name how?"
"The Hyuuga clan and my clan never got along to well... Your doesn't ethire I believe."
"Nah... Things change... He's a good freind and i'm proud to be his summon."
"Well you rest. You earned it."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

Rukia flipped the tent open and ducked into it. She saw Ashe and the baby with ichijin. She fought back her tears as she saw the motherless child.

"I'll FUCKING TAKE CARE OF YOU!" She yelled causing the baby to wake up with a start and cry. "Shit...sorry...I got a bit....you know..." she said waving frantically at the child to try and get it to stop."

The mood suddenly became somber as Dante wearily walked in. He attempted a smile but failed, there was a roar in his ears and couldn't hear anything. He looked around the tent and then saw the baby crying, his eyes suddenly lit up and rushed towards her. 

"Holy....shit...." he said looking at her, "she's....beautiful." his arms shook slightly and he looked up at Ashe.

"Is she...okay...? I mean...she's fine...?" he asked then quickly followed by, "Can I hold her?" Dante once again found himself on his knees as he knelt to look at his daughter. He saw Tora.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashe started to go about calming her down and by the time Dante came over and asked if he could hold her she had stopped crying, but was still a bit frightened. "Of course Dante...." she said as she stood up then gently handed the frail child to him. "She looks like her mother..." she smiles partly then leans against the wall and watches. 
Dante... he had heard the new's she'd imagine. Of course he'd be sad. His daughter is what he is left. Only his daughter. He was unable to say goodbye to Tora which was sad. Ashe closes her eyes as she hums softly to herself and remembers her life at the mist village, and then Orochimaru. The old lady..and Orochimaru. His face poped into her head and she opens her eyes slowly. Her eyes rests on the father and daughter. A sad ending, but it was a new beginning...


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

The baby rested in Dante's arms, not crying now but squirming to get comfortable. Dante wasn't holding the kid right at all just letting her hang as he held her from her armpits. He just stared at her, unable to do anything.

"Oi! you idiot! Hold her properly!" Rukia said crying with joy, "You fucking retard, look!" she helped Dante hold her and then looked at the image of her brother holding his daughter.

"Her name is Kagami Rei? Tora gave it to her?" he asked, remembering the name Kiya had spoken

"Yeah...Shit Dante....you ok?" Rukia asked

"No...but I will be." he said sitting down on the bed and then looking at the toy sword. "Had to be you..."

Rukia grinned and held out a peace sign.

"Hey...thanks...for..." Dante said grateful to Rukia for being there

"Shut up....we're not like that and we never will be you asshole." Rukia said, "but take your time ok? I don't want another fucking clone trying to kill me" she looked down at Kagami who was resting peacefully now.

"You do realise she's going to be spoilt rotten." Rukia grinned as she left

"Yeah." Dante smiled.

________________________________________________

"Seijun, I want to see my niece." Vergil said suddenly feeling the urge to be there. He still had not been there for her properly and felt some form of guilt for that. He didn't want to, partly because he felt somewhat disheartened by the fact he could not hold her, though relieved too as he was sure he was going to drop the thing.

____________________________________________----

Megumi had heard the news and was torn as to what to do. On one hand there was a crazy powerful clone of Dante's who could potentially destroy everything she had worked for, but on the other was a child who would be forced to grow up without any parents. There would be love, but a parents love, she imagined, was far greater. Megumi mused though that her own situation was exactly the opposite, with an abusive father and a plethora of loving strangers. Dante was different though. She knew that.

Her left arm ached at the loss of her hand thanks to the clone but her heart ached at the loss of Tora. She lay down on the bed and rubbed her head "Sometimes I hate this job. Stupid birthright..." she muttered


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2009)

The village was in a somber mood.

Koyaiba hadn't survived for so long by being stupid. Sure, buisness went on as usual, but it was the way the people walked, held themselves. Maybe some didn't even realise what they were doing, simply copying others. Because it felt right.

So that was why the news of the death didn't take him by suprise. He understood it was a tragic event, but...people die. He knew it, he had seen life hand out the ultimate punishement, even to those undeserving. Sometimes he had delivered the judgement himself.

These kind of thoughts filled Koyaiba's mind as he walked down the streets of the village he called home, on his way to meet the rest of his squad. He sighed, pushing the thoughts away. He was sad, but he didn't cry. Crying just made things worse.

What had him so upset? But even as he asked, he knew the answer. _Because I love them,_ he thought. _I love this village. They adopted me, and in time, I've adopted them too. They're the family I lost. The family I needed._ He sighed again. _How did I let this happen?....._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 16, 2009)

_His niece? Oh, that's right._ Seijun blinked silently, making the connection after a delay. Vergil had been indulgent, tutoring Seijun day in and day out with patience and few complaints. "Of course, Shishou-sama," Seijun said aloud. Carrying Yamato in his left hand, Seijun began to navigate his way to Konoha.

Now familiar with the area, it took Seijun minimal time to locate the proper location, and he brushed aside the tent flap, taking in the scene with Rukia, Dante, and the child. Things had settled between him and Dante, but Seijun was always a little tense around the man.....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2009)

The girls continue to look for someplace dry until they spot Seijun walking in the opposite direction.

_'I got to this time...I...I have to...No matter how weak my legs feel...I need to talk to him...I can do it...Let's go Tsuya...pull yourself together girl...Talking to a guy is easier than fighting...'_ Tsuya thinks to herself. "Yeah...wish that was true..." She says aloud.

"What Tsuya-chan?" Inka asks.

"N-nothing...Let's head back again." Tsuya replies.

"Oh, alright..." Inka says, shrugging.

The two girls walk back to the house, Tsuya's heart absolutely racing, Inka oblivious to her friend's discomfort. They walk in, moments after Seijun and Vergil/Yamato.

Tsuya begins to walk in, tripping, and clinging to Seijun's waist as she fell.  "Oh crap!" She squeeks out of panic.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

Kiya looked up at Dante then let her hand drop as he disappeared.  ?That?s they way he will always be.  In and out?? She said wiping at her tears.  Sitting down she let her grief pour out with the rain as she thought about her lost friends.

The tears continued as she thought about Tora running in the snow.  About the time she got stuck to the pole and her and Tereya tormented her.  She thought about everything Tora and Tereya had been through and how no matter what they kept going.  Kept doing what was right.  ?It will be the same??  Kiya said sniffing as she stood.  She looked up at the cloud covered sky and sighed as she turned to head back to the village.
_______________________________________

Ichijin remained quiet as he stood at the window, he turned his back to the scene trying to give father and daughter privacy.  _?Am I prepared to die?? _he thought to himself at Ashes question.  _?A few months ago I was more than willing?but now?  I don?t know?? _Ichijin thinks as he glances back.  _?She needs protecting?I can?t die?but I will to protect her??_ he continues to think and shakes his head.

((it's a house...not a tent anymore))


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 16, 2009)

(( Could've sworn I read it as a tent....meh. ))

Seijun blinked as he felt a weight around his waist. "Oro?" Seijun said mildly, surprised. He looked down, and blushed slightly. "Oh, Tsuya-dono. Are you all right?" Seijun extended a hand awkwardly to help Tsuya to her feet; he was just as embarrased by the incident as she was, if not more so. 

*Is she always following us?* Tsuki-Neji inquired silently within Seijun's mind. *It seems as if the woman won't leave us be.* Seijun promply snapped back within his psyche, _Curb yourself. I'm sure she has a logical explanation, and it's not as if she's harming anything._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashe chuckles some and presses a hand up to the window. "I am not afraid of death and I am prepared for anything.. .. I've been on the brink of death a lot in my life" she said and placed a hand over a bandaged part of her neck. "If I die maybe then I will be accepted" she grins some "But I wont go that far... Killed in combat.." she continues.
"Plus...I have a self mission and must protect this village with my life if need be... maybe even.." she stops there and looks at Dante and them. "Maybe it would be better that way though.." she looked out the window with cloudy eyes, but not because of Tora's death. "Even if I am different.." she chuckles some and her hand never left the bandages on her neck while she spoke those words.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2009)

Tsuya blushes vigoriously, "Um...Uh...er...Yeah I am Seijun..." she says then bites her lip. "I didn't mean to fall on you...I uh...tripped while I..." She stammers out. "Uh...I really...I guess you can say...I-" she continues before Inka wraps her hand around Tsuya's mouth.

"Don't be stupid Tsuya..." Inka whispers to her friend.

"Mmmmmmhhhmmm...." Tsuya squeeks, in a flustered panic.

"Well Seijun, I guess you have a new friend." Inka says as Tsuya begins to go limp in her arms.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 16, 2009)

Seijun brought his right hand up, scratching the back of his neck as he smiled softly. He made a calming gesture with the same hand, aimed at Tsuya. "It's fine, Tsuya-dono," said Seijun calmingly, his green eyes shining faintly. "So long as you're not injured, no harm done." 

Seijun had the tact not to point out, or otherwise remark about, Tsuya's frenzied struggles. He did pause at Inka's comment, exclaiming "Oro?" in a puzzled tone. "A new....friend, Inka-dono?" Shrugging, Seijun gave a polite bow to both of the women, sweeping his arm in a not-quite flamboyant gesture. "One's friends are one's treasues," Seijun said, blinking as he straightened up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2009)

"Yeah, please excuse her...She's been acting a bit off..." Inka says.

"Mmmmrrr..." Tsuya mumbles as she slides out of Inka's grip landing onto the floor, limp, with a thud.

Inka looks down at her friend, "Um...That wasn't supposed to happen..." she says then looks at the man, "Well...I think you can go now...Maybe...just don't leave without us." she says.

Tsuya's arm slowly lifts, squeeking once more.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 16, 2009)

Seijun blinked, now thoroughly bewildered. He observed Tsuya naively for a moment, then decided to let the poor woman be. Focusing his gaze on Inka, Seijun indicated the sheathed Yamato. "Actually, I'm here as an escort," Seijun remarked wryly. "Shishou-sama wanted to see his niece, and he can't get around on his own anymore."

Seijun looked down at Tsuya again, then forgot his prior reservations. Dropping to one knee, with his right hand resting on his right knee, Seijun gently inquired, "Tsuya-dono?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2009)

Inka nods, "I knew _that._" She says, just as Seijun had kneeled to talk to Tsuya.

"Mmm...?" Tsuya questions with yet another squeek. She continues to lay there, just a puddle of Tsuya on the floor. "Mmrf..." she continues to mumble. _'Why...Why does he torture me so...damn it...'_ she thinks.

Inka chuckles at her friend's reaction to the man, chuckling.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 17, 2009)

Seijun hesitated, then his demeanor shifted dramatically. He softened and sharpened at once, dropping the naive persona. Ignoring the shaking form of Tsuya, he reached out and gently touched her with his hand, persuading her to look at him. "Relax," Seijun murmured softly. "Calm down, Tsuya-dono." Seijun's stare was almost hypnotic, as he attempted to bolster Tsuya's fortitude. Without another word or gesture, save a ghost of a smile, Seijun stood up.

Acting as if the episode had never occured, Seijun held out a hand to Tsuya again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2009)

Tsuya sits up, biting her lip and laying a hand on her face. She closes her eyes, her heart racing as fast as possible, she takes his hand, her hand sweating slightly. She bites a bit harder, trying not to lose control of her body once more. She takes a hard gulp, "Th-thank you Seijun-kun..."She says, then slides her hand that was over her face to her mouth.

Inka chuckles at the two, knowing how much trouble she'd be in if she commented at all.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 17, 2009)

"Hikaru-kun!" Raito exclaimed with authority at the man who was as close to family as he had. The two were walking around without a destination, Hikaru with a mischievous grin on his face.

"I can't make you that promise, like I said. Sorry Raito-kun." Hikaru chuckled, his grin fading a bit.

"But they are just genin! You don't want to make them die in your own methods of testing them, do you?" Raito shot back at him. "It won't be very sensei-like of you. I thought you said you _liked_ kids."

"I did and I do. But what I do _not_ like is kids who want to be shinobi but do not understand it. I have my own personal philosophies." Hikaru chuckled. "Besides... A sensei can do things any way that he finds fit. All they have to do is prove themselves to me, then I can..."

"Then you can _what?_" Raito hissed at Hikaru. "Your methods of testing them are unorthodox. They are immoral. They are just plain wrong."

"_Then_ I can teach them. I have absolutely zero intentions of teaching students who don't understand that there is a world out there. A harsh, cruel world. They have to be able to understand that if they encountered an enemy, that person would not go easy on them just because they are kids!" Hikaru exclaimed. "I will show them this in my test. The world holds no mercy toward the sick, the young, the old.... Nobody is safe from the cruelties. Get it now? Hikaru asked.

Raito's head dropped in defeat. "Just don't go overboard... Okay? I don't need you killing genin." He pleaded.

"Who said that I had murderous intentions toward them? After all..." Hikaru said, his face becoming serious. "I _am_ their sensei. Their _only_ sensei. And they are _my_ students." He finished as a cold breeze blew by, Hikaru now walking ahead of Raito a bit.

Raito stopped. "Hikaru-kun..." He whispered as he saw the difference of who Hikaru had become over the years. A smile graced his lips and he continued behind Hikaru. "Hikaru. You seem very serious today." Raito noted.

"That's because two presences faded from my senses today... The presences of two of the greatest girls I have ever met." Hikaru said softly, tears stinging at his eyes.

Raito tilted his head. "Who?" He asked.

"Tereya-chan.... Tora-chan...." He said softly, his face cold and pale. "It got me thinking, too. I _want_ the best for these genin. They have gone through a bit, haven't they? Most are without family, no parents. It pains me to know that this happened. And now Kagami Rei... If Tora-chan is... Then Kagami Rei only has Dante. I want my genin to feel happy and like they aren't alone. Just as I don't want Dante to leave or else Kagami Rei will be alone too..." He explained, a tear falling down his cheek.

Raito nodded, astonished by Hikaru's emotions. "And if Dante has to leave, Kagami Rei still won't be alone. All of us will be her family. Me, you, Kiya, Tsuya, Inka, Ashe, Ichijin, and everyone else." Raito said, also wanting the best for the newborn's future.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2009)

Ichijin sighs softly at Ashe’s words.  “You are not different.  Not any more so than every one in this room.”  He says quietly to her as he takes in the scene before him.  “Just think about it this way.  There are three, well four if you count the baby, Hyuuga’s in this room.  Can we be any more different?” he says then chuckles as he watches Tsuya and Seijun.  “It seems spring is in the air…”
___________________________________

Kiya sighs as she walks attempting to wipe the wetness from her face though with the rain and the continuing of the tears it is a losing battle.  She approaches the house and takes a deep breath before she walks in.  Upon hearing so many voices she pauses her hand hovering over the knob.  “Why now…” she mumbles as she quietly opens the door.  

Walking in on silent feet she tries to get to the stairs with out interruption though the sight of Dante holding Kagami Rei causes her composure to crumple.  _“How Tora waited for this day…we both did...”_ she thinks to herself as sob rips from her chest.  Before anything is said Kiya bolts up the stairs and into her room.  Slamming the door behind her she collapsed on her bed once again letting the sobs come.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 17, 2009)

Seijun blinked briefly again, blushing vibrantly when Tsuya used the "kun" suffix. "You're welcome, Tsuya-dono," Seijun said after recovering, having enough intellect not to embarrass Tsuya further by reacting to her suffix. *Well, that explains it,* Tsuki-Neji commented to Seijun. *She has a crush on us.* Seijun briefly remembered how disconcerting Tsuki-Neji's habit of using plural pronouns was as he gently helped Tsuya to her feet, glancing at Inka as he did so. "Don't worry about it," Seijun mouthed silently to Tsuya, now compeletly reverted back to his usual self.

(( Last post, Tora. I'm off for the night. ))


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 17, 2009)

"They are no different from me but..." she mumbles then stops as she heard Kiya. "Poor girl.." she sighs then looks away some. Her eyes shut some as if calming down as she gasps a bit and grabs her shoulder "Damn it all to hell" she mumbles and twitches her eyes. Her eyes look to Dante. He was the only parent. "Oui.. Dante..." she walks up to him and smiles to him. She didn't say anything just looked at the child then hesitantly got up and walked back to the window where she looked towards the forest.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 17, 2009)

Yuriko was carrying Jasik through the rain, when something caught Jasik's ear. It contained the words _Tora_, _Tereya_, and _Died_. "Stop!" Jasik said to Yuriko, and then she hulted to a stop in the road.

"What?" she asked, as she looked behind her shoulder at Jasik, with a puzzled expression on her face.

"Turn around." Jasik said. "But the hosp-" Yuriko attempeted.

"Just do it." Jasik said in a quiet voice. She turned around and carried him to the direction he guided her too. They stopped in front of a male and a female, both facing each other with umberallas and appearing to be deep in a conversation. "Excuse me." Jasik said, looking directly at the man, but he ignored him. "Excuse me." This time the man looked at him, snorted and went back to laughing.

"Hey ass hole!" Jasik yelled, and immediatly both the man and the woman looked at him. "You can put me down Yuriko." Jasik said, and she put him down, and he supposrted himself on her shoulder. "What were you saying about Tora and Tereya?" he asked.

the man looked the the woman and then back at Jasik. "They were killed by some assassins." the man said. "After she had her baby."

The words echoed through Jasik's head, and Yuriko gasped and looked at Jasik. "Did you know them?" she asked him.

"Yes....she was the one that introduced me to Konoha." he said. "I can't believe this." he said. "Yuriko, we're not going to the hospital anymore. We're going to Kiya and Tora's house." he said, as he looked off into the distance.

"Where's that?" she asked in a quiet voice. She looked at him, studying his expression, thinking whether she should say anything or not.

"I'll point the way." he said, as he pointed in the direction to start. When they got a fair distance, the man they had talked to yelled, "Hey, thanks for interupting ass hole!" Jasik just stuck his finger behind him and lifted his middle finger.

Jasik and Yuriko were approaching Kiya's house, and when they got there, Jasik reached over Yuriko's shoulder and knocked on the door twice, then quietly opened it.

Jasik couldn't find Kiya anywhere, and could only find a bunch of people he didn't know, and then two familira faces; Ashe and Ichijin. He directed Yuriko to where they were next to the window, and gestured for her to let him down.

He looked at both of them back and forth, and decided he might talk now. "...When did it happen?" he asked quietly, but loud enough for them to hear.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 17, 2009)

_To think... That so meny elements can counter my own, I thought it's meant to be strong element due to it's attritbutes..._Ryu thought to himself looking at one of his paw's.
"It is Ryu, just like jutsu's the stronger the element the higher the risks. Your element allows you to hit oppents with almost invisable forces and onto that since you've combined it with certain enviroments around you most oppents without eye techniques wont feel the wounds or feel the damage taken for at least 30 seconds."Tyber mummbled.
"Eh?! When did you get in here... And know what I was thinking?"
"I guessed..."

"Anyway you go keep an eye on the life village for me."Ryu said and hit Ryu and sent him to the hidden leaf village using a form of summon. Outside of it of course.
"What the..."Ryu said he looked around the forest. He was currently a fully grown dragon. "Maybe I should stay here... They might think their under attack if they see me here but why send me?"
"If you understoud him you'd know why he sent you to the hidden leaf or rafer, this location."A robed figure said sat and leaning on the branch of an maple.
"Who are you?"Ryu asked and gripped the hilt of a katana on has back.
"Dont bother child... Your strong but your skills will never surpass my own."The figure stated.

"I'm willing to test that."Ryu growled.
"Then why fight as a dragon and not a human? It's unfair to fight me when your so much larger."
"You cant be that strong then..."Ryu said but stopped as the Shinobi disappered and re-appered infront of him holding a broad sword, the blade was jet black and was rigid upto the tip. In the other hand was a tome.
"I didn't say it because I'm weak, I said it because a true swordsmen fights entirely on equal grounds. But if it makes you feel better go ahead fight me as a dragon."
Ryu stayed silent and thought _This shinobi... What time period am I in?! He moved much faster then any other shinobi, he cant be from the present._
"Whats wrong dragon? Affraid?"

"You did what?! Tyber theirs no way he will..."
"You dout my son will win?"
"Is that a question worth asking?! You know how strong she is... Driane Hayabusa was one of the five greatest swordsmen in her time, Ryu's not even in the top 100."
"Ryu wont die... He's in the same time period as present day, I just used a death resserection summoning. She'll follow my orders and wont kill him. Besides, I have a feeling his summoner may summon him soon."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2009)

As the door slammed upstairs Dante sighed, he would go upstairs soon but he had to take care of something first. 

Vergil watched as the scene with Seijun and Tsuya took place and inwardly laughed. Seijun was much like him in his early years.

"Your entire life should not be about training you know." he said.

Dante was still overjoyed by Kagami Rei, despite it all. "I'm going to stay here for a bit guys and learn how to look after this kid." 'and also to talk to Kiya', he thought, "You kids go ahead and have fun! Uh...Seijun...you mind handing me Yamato. I don't think Kagami has met her Uncle and I have to speak with him..." Dante had not spoken to Vergil since he killed him.

"It's ok Seijun, I need to have a word with my idiot brother too." Vergil said from the sword.

Rukia meanwhile went over to the Hyuuga main tent to talk to Megumi

"You gonna go over there?" Rukia asked haughtily with her arms crossed

"Yes, of course. I'm still trying to decide what to do. I'm torn between a child and a clan." Megumi said still rubbing her head

"Let me do that." Rukia sat on the bed and placed Megumi's head on her lap, massaging it. She smiled down at the Hyuuga leader, still amazed that she could harbour such responsibility at such a young age.

"Th...thank you." 

"Well look, you need someway of identifying him right? Someway that can't be henged."

"Thats what I was thinking, but I don't know what." she said

"Well....you could always use the ....seal..." Rukia suggested

Megumi's eyes snapped open. "no way! I can't! not after all that our clan has..."

"Listen, you and Dante are the only Head members around now and you're not using it like the old days, you're actually using it on another Head member. No-one else can use it except you."

"How about the clone? Can't he use it? And what about the Golden byakugan? Even if he doesn't know how to use it, he can just read my thoughts and find out!" Megumi interjected

"What I'm about to say is harsh but listen ok. You don't need chakra because like me, you're a weak ass fighter." Rukia said

"I'm getting better!" Megumi said her childishness coming through, "Sorry..."

"It's ok. Look, the byakugan is all about chakra, the golden byakugan reads the chakra that is in the brain, so if you don't have chakra then no problem - just wear a chakra inhibitor." Rukia said. Megumi stayed silent

"You're pretty smart." Megumi said finally

"No. Everyone has one moment of genious in their life. That's mine, its all fucked up from here!" Rukia said ruffling her hair.

"Wanna stay for some lunch?" Megumi asked getting up, "I'll go to Dante afterwards."

"Sure why not - Ramen it is!" Rukia said grinning


----------



## Caedus (Jan 17, 2009)

Cries of surprise and pain echoed through the forest as a blade swifly cut through them. The shinobi were slaughtered without mercy. The body count was rising and swiflty. The Sharingan Eyes from the Uchiha Prodigy made swift work with those shinobi who tried to fight him up close. Sasuke appeared at once slicing down the middle..sending another black cloaked shinobi flying out of the woods, his body crashing into the water below. A small lake appearing in the clearing of the forest. Sasuke turned around swiftly, cutting above him..slicing through another shinobi who attempted to come from behind. A barrage of kunai and shuriken came from the forest as the Uchiha was quick to dodge out of the way. Then at once..several more appeared out of hiding..armed with scmitars and double edged kunai. Sasuke however was too powerful as he used his speed as he moved around the group..cutting them all into pieces. 

"They were alot tougher at night..But they are starting to move more..the army itself may be on the move" Kameda appeared..landing next to his partner who was clutching his giant spear. 

"I think I understand their techniques but regardless..they may be low-class soldiers but dont get too reckless" Sasuke responded. "Hah..your the one who's showing off" Kameda repllied with a smirk. 

A pair of shuriken appeared in the Uchiha's hand as two more enemy shinobi appeared rising out of the water. They narrowed their eyes as they saw the shuriken as they leaped back..only for giant pillars of water to surround them and slam into them..crushing their bodies with great force..
_______________________________________________________________

Kenshin continued to do more push ups. He gritted his teeth..his body was aching but he couldnt give up. He continued to do more push ups but collapased into the ground as a bowl of ramen was dropped on his back. "The hell..?" Kenshin thought as he looked upward, seeing Miezu holding his own bowl. "Oi! eat up!" Kenshin looked at Miezu in slight frustration before grinning a bit and proceeded to eat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2009)

Tsuya looks away after he had mouthed, she slightly nods, her face a bright red. "Uh...you better...escort Vergil-sama further, but um...afterwards..." She says, then looks down and away, "Maybe...walk...?" whispering the word 'walk' as her face grew even darker.

Inka continues to chuckle, _'Sounds like she didn't need me.' _she thinks, then adds,_'Or that could have been the most stupid thing she's ever done.' _she thinks, shaking her head at her best friend's comments.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2009)

“Kiya-san…” Ichijin says sadly as he looks toward the ceiling as the door slams.  “I failed…I know…” he sighs then turns to Jasik glancing at the woman with him.  “Earlier today…they went for a walk.” he said looking at the floor.  “They were caught unaware to the best of my knowledge.  At least the Yuki-nin thought Kiya-san was already dead or they would be outside demanding her also…” he said glancing up at the ceiling once more then to the baby.  “They must not have known of the child either…” Ichijin stated looking at Kagami Rei.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 17, 2009)

Seijun stared at Dante for a moment, then gave in when Vergil also gave his permission. With only a shred of reluctance, Seijun hefted Yamato. Twirling the okatana and moving his grip down the _saya_ in the same motion, he presented the sword to Dante, the hilt at an angle so Dante could grab the sheath. "The sword is not mine," Seijun reprimanded softly. "I have no say in who holds it. If Shishou-sama has need of me later, it shouldn't be hard to find me." 

Seijun bowed politely, masking his unease. He rose up, and looked at Tsuya with slight puzzlement. "If you want someone to accompany you, I'm willing," Seijun said lightly. "Shishou-sama can handle himself well enough. By all means, lead the way Tsyua-dono." Truth be told, Seijun was actually looking forward to this pleasant distraction....


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 17, 2009)

"I-I-I...I'm very sorry you two. I barely knew her...but I respected her...Who will be the baby's mother? Will Dante take care of her?" he asked, in as soft of a voice possible for him, but still able to be heard. A single tear welled up in both of his eyes, blurring his vision. He tried to make it not visible, and just let them fall to the floor.

Jasik looked at the baby. Remembering how he felt when his sister was born. How he would hold her in his arms when his parents were gone. How, whenever his parents would finish beating him, he would just go to her and hold her. He would protect her with his life.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 17, 2009)

A charka enhanced punch sent the black cloaked shinobi flying through the woods before being slamming into a tree..every bone in the shinobi's body was now broken..but it did not matter..he was dead. Sasuke looked around..his Sharingan Eyes scanning through the area in search of more enemies. "Hmph.." The Uchiha then turned to the left as he eyed Kameda used his giant spear to brutally cut and smash through the remaining shinobi who engaged the Maeda in combat. The last of the enemies fell..

"There was alot more this time then yesterday. At night..thats when they changed.." Kameda slowly said. A long gash appeared from his shoulder down..reminding him that being too cocky wasnt smirk. Sasuke then a glance at his right thigh and right arm..remembering the several kunai that found their mark. 

"I understand their jutsu..I can see how they managed to destroy all those villages swiftly and how the massacres happened. They fight using the shadows..they have the abiltities to use the shadows to rapidly increase their speed and doing so, allows them surround groups of enemies and finisht them off. Fighting them at night is their speciality.." Sasuke stated. 

"Is that so..as long as they have shadows..they can use their jutsu to travel at will. Fighting at night is not the option..it seems fighting them in the day is best and these are just common soldiers.." Kameda responded, taking note of the lack of fear their enemies had. They charged willingly..attakced in numbers..

"There's more to that..come on.." Sasuke said as he look towards his blade which was currently engraved in the skull of a shinobi. Sasuke ripped the blade out before walking towards the darkness of the forest..in search for more scouts. If anything..the two were playing the role guards in a sense..they were making sure no enemies slipped by..


----------



## Cheena (Jan 17, 2009)

Kenshi roamed the village, as it was nearly done. He and his family lost a lot. Took support them in any way he could, Kenshi did missions non stop for the ryo. In spare time, he would trian Yuki, his duaghter so she could defend herself in the event of a attack when he wasnt there. He would also help the village anyway he could, weather it was making supplies or helping to build the gigantic wall.

He was on his way home. An d mybe he would do some more teaching when he got there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2009)

"R-right...um..." She says, grabbing Seijun's hand and walking out the door quickly. "So um...You've been training with Vergil-sama...I've heard he's a tough one to deal with..." she says, feeling stupid now for stalking the man. "Uh...shit..."she mutters and looks away.

Inka stands, chuckling, "As I thought, just gave herself a date." she laughs, then looks around, "It's getting a bit crowded, I'm going to go. See ya'." She says, waving, then walks out, to go be by herself so to say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2009)

"Stupid rain..." Koyaiba mutters, running from shelter to shelter. "I hate rain..." he says as he sprints from one building to another. "And where the hell was I supposed to meet my squad? I can't even remember..." He sighs, giving up his attempts to avoid the rain, and begins walking in the middle of the road. "It can't be too much farther, can it?" He asks himself. "I mean, I 've got to be close, at least." He peers out into the pouring rain. "No use..." he sighs. "I guess I'll just keep walking then...."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 17, 2009)

_Damn, theirs no way I would beat this shinobi. Ichijin of all the times o summon please be now, things look pritty bad if I was to fight this shinobi._
"Pfft. Still thinking are we? You really arn't worth fighting are you if all your going to do is stay quite and not draw that katana of yours. Although your arua is... curious."
"I bet it is..."Ryu said _Not much choice but to fight this shinobi for now I guess..._
He drew the Katana and slashed downwards, she blocked and a large shockwave in all direcions.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2009)

“It’s hard to say.  Technically Dante has been banished…” Ichijin said quietly.  “And the baby is a Hyuuga.  She belongs with the clan…” he says as again he glances at the ceiling.  “Though I don’t think anyone here, or not here for that matter, has the heart to take the baby away from Kiya-san…” Ichijin says with a sigh.  “Excuse me for a moment I need to have someone deal with something for me…” he says bowing to Ashe, Jasik, and the woman.

Walking out side Ichijin look up at the rain and sighs.  “I suppose Ryu-san can deal with my students for the moment…” he mumbles to himself as he pulls out the scroll.  He does the seals and wipes the blood and waits for his friend to appear.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 17, 2009)

Seijun paused slightly, resisting Tsuya's pulling for just a moment. He reached out and grabbed an umbrella, indicating the raging rain. Then he was content to let Tsuya lead the way, opening the umbrella and favoring Tsuya, in terms of coverage. "A walk in the rain," Seijun commented. "Unique enough, I suppose." Seijun blushed slightly when Tsuya grabbed his hand, but stilled it quickly when they exited the house.

"Shishou-sama is...." Seijun paused, trying to decide how to answer Tsuya, once again overlooking her nervousness. "Shishou-sama is strict, but he is infinitely patient. I'm not used to elemental or ninjutsu training; I was taught differently than most shinobi. It's been a struggle for him to adapt me." Seijun gave a curious look at Tsuya, trying to decide whether or not to ask why she'd been following him for months....


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 17, 2009)

Ryu disappered and re-appered back at Ichijin's location. "Phew" Ryu looked at Ichijin and said, "I owe you one, god that shinobi almost broke my katana after a single hit... while theirs seemed uneffected entirely. Oh sorry Ichijin, what do you want I surpose it has nothing to do with fighting since where in the village?" He was never bothed by the rain, it was much better then the constant barrage of blizards that Mazan was engulfed in almost 24 hours a day.

"Pfft... and he's meant to dream of becoming a great swordsmen, that attack was barely worth blocking..."Driane Mummbled.
"Maybe but it's still a dream, that means he might achive it some day."
"Dont even try it gran-son, i'm not going back into that damned coffin again."
Tyber looked at her and said, "As a summon you'll do everything I command. You should understand that."
She grunted and said, "Sorry but i'm beyond a simple reincarnation now." She made five hand signs extermely fast. _Damn... This is why I hate reincarnations._ Tyber thought and biote both his thumbs.
"Secert Technique: Lexus beam." A beam of lightning headed towards Tyber at a high speed in order to cause massive damage.
"Summoning Jutsu" He quickly hit his hand on the ground with two scrolls, two stars appered floating in mid air which asborbed the lightning chakra. However most of it got through hitting Tyber who staggered back a few paces. 
_Shit... Thats my strongest defensive summon and it still passed right through them barriers._ His eyes widerned as Driane appered infront of him holding her sword aginste his neck. "Their is no need in killing you or anyone else... Yet."
"Why the hell are you acting like this..."
"Seeing Ryu who is apperntly one of the clans strongst swordsmen shows me how impure and weak the family has become. I will change that starting with him but first I have other objectives."
"He's not weak, he managed to defeat a greater fiend by himself. Even defeated Scythe."
"Fool... A greater fiend is nothing and nor was that damned Scythe. I would surguest you train Ryu as best possible... or it might come down to his death and that of his summoners."
"What has his summoner got to do with this?!"
"He is a Hyuuga yes? It's an embrassment to see such a clan being able to summon a Hayabusa. It's going to be fun, fighting a Hyuuga and a weakling Hayabusa at the same time I'm glad you gave me such a large target."
Tyber fell over as she disappered again and mummbled, "Damn it all, what's happend to her..."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ashe sighs then turns away from the window and looks to where Kiya slammed the door. "I will be going...watch after Kiya" she said then goes to the front door and goes out. The door shut gently and she walks out into the rain. Ashe was nearly dry, but now she would get soaked again. "I wonder where Kenshin is..." she mumbles some and then starts to head to the Uchiha main house. she puts her hands in her pocket.  "Things just keep testing us don't they?"she mumbles some then looks ahead "Well I am bettering myself." AShe was getting closer but walked slower now letting the cry on her. She suddenly stops and just stands there.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 18, 2009)

((AnthonySky-I PM'd you))

*Ichijin* chuckled at *Ryu.*  “Well I am glad I got you out of that situation…” he said his chuckle fading as he remembered why had summoned his friend.  “I have been assigned a squad of genin to teach…” Ichijin said rubbing the back of his neck.  “Unfortunately the commander and Tereya-san…they have been…well they are no longer with us.  I am going to be busy dealing with the situation.  I don’t suppose you could or would take over in their teaching for a short time…” he said almost sheepishly as he sighed.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 18, 2009)

"Teach Genin? Why dealing with what kind of situation, I mean short-while depends on the person, you could mean mounths, days, hours...."Ryu mummbled not really too sure about teaching anyone, especially if it was someone elses squad on second thought he douted he'd even get to lead any squad considering his traint's disadvantages.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 18, 2009)

Jasik was staring out the window looking in the rain, watching each fall, and the splash when it it the ground. He counted the paces. How hard it would fall at some times, and how soft at others. He listened to the drops, and let them help him to relax. "Yuriko." he said, and she looked at him. "Could you please get me a medical ninja? Get him or her to heal my tendons...I have things to look into. I want to stay here just in case Kiya comes." he said.

"Yea, sure." she said it a quoet voice.  She disappeared through the door, although letting it close quietly. After a few minutes she returned with a medical ninja, and Jasik was outside, so they wouldn't disturb those inside. He chose a spot where rain could not enter.

The medical ninja started healing his left achilles tendon, and after a few moments finished, and switched to the other, and after a few more moments, he finished. "Thank you ser." he said, and stould up. the medical ninja stould, and disappeared. Jasik stepped out into the rain, letting it soak him, looking up into the sky at the gray clouds.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2009)

Dante and Yamato left the room, leaving Kagami safely on the bed. They spoke alone.

"So..." Dante said looking at Yamato, "Good to see you're doing well."

"Guilt?", Vergil said as blunt as ever, "I hope not, that would make my defeat insulting."

"Hey, well you know I do feel a little bad. You and Kiya were..." Dante started

"Don't be ridiculous. I know you better than anyone. I was wondering when this charade between you and Tora was going to end." Vergil said sharply, Dante taken aback.

"What the hell are you saying?! I loved Tora and now you're suggesting..."

"Dante, they say torture reveals the true nature of men. I believe that to be true and whilst I also believe that my imprisonment is just punishment for those days, I know you better than anyone. You are a good man but your interest in Tora was purely sexual, you stayed with her because of the baby."

"I'm going to put you down now, what you're saying is out of order and I have a good mind to throw you in a lake." Dante said angrily.

"The man who can read everyones feelings like a book cannot even be honest with his own. Don't be so weak. I'm not pretending to be a guardian angel of that woman, not after all I had put her through and I don't doubt that you did indeed love Tora I know that you felt more for someone else." Vergil said unruffled by the threat

"You some sort of psychiatrist now? Screw you! I'm not taking emotional advice from a guy who went fruity and killed our entire family, blew up kids and tortured people, including me, cos you couldn't face your own problems." Dante said spearing the sword into the ground.

"I shall say no more. I'm not here to argue, I have seen my niece and have had my say. Now, I believe you have visitors." Vergil said as Rukia and Megumi walked in.

"Dante! Oi!!" Rukia shouted. 

"The baby! Shhh!" Megumi hushed

"Sorry, keep forgetting they don't like loud noises."

"I think she's used to it, she didn't even stir." Megumi said looking at the child. Dante came into the room.

"Megumi, Rukia." Dante said shortly. It had been an emotional day and was not really in the mood to see anyone. Rukia sat down beside Kagami and started to teach her basic sword moves. It was a funny sight.

"Dante, I've come to a decision about what to do with you." Megumi said looking up at the huge man

"I thought I was chucked out." Dante said.

"Well, listen, this is up to you. You can remain 'chucked out' or...you can remain here and have an identifier on you." Megumi said, she still hated what she was about to suggest. "The caged bird technique."

Dante sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Fine. Whatever." his eyes looked up. "I need to speak with Kiya though." He then looked at Yamato.

"Megumi, I think you should take Yamato for now. Rukia, can you mind Kagami for a bit?" Dante said walking out of the room. Rukia nodded still playing with her

Megumi picked up the sword and watched Dante close the door. "He has a lot on his plate huh?"

"Yeah, but he always did. Honestly I'm surprised the bastard can even walk with what's happened to him today."

"I know. and watch your language." Megumi said.

Dante walked upstairs and tapped on Kiya's door, Vergil's words ringing through his head. He probably shouldn't talk to her just now, being in such a mess but he needed to see her, if only for a moment. He took a deep breath and waited


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 19, 2009)

Hikaru looked behind him at Raito. "You know, Raito-kun, you don't have to follow me everywhere I go. I can fend for myself." He chuckled, realizing how the two were almost always together. They kept walking, but they stopped as Hikaru said this, stopping in a secluded area in the forest.

"I know this, Hikaru-kun. I thought I would walk you to a spot like this to challenge you to a fight." Raito admitted with a small laugh.

"You? Fight me?" Hikaru asked in disbelief. Recently, the battles they had always ended in a victory for Hikaru. "Anyways, nothing you do makes sense. You can transform your body into all the elements, yet you can only use raiton and suiton for jutsus." He said, getting into a fighting stance anyways.

"So what? I have a few tricks up my sleeve anyways." Raito warned, chakra surrounding his body in a thin aura. The chakra caused his clothes to dissolve, revealing his stealth suit. "And I've never used this on you either.

"So you haven't. I see you implied my philosophy to your chakra. It isn't the size of your chakra..." Hikaru started.

"It's the quality." Raito finished, speeding at Hikaru, creating a bit of a dust cloud behind him. A punch shot at Hikaru, infused with electric chakra.

A slight chuckle escaped from Hikaru. "I see through it already. You throw a punch as an attention getter so that I don't pay attention to the hand seal you make with your other hand." He said, dodging the punch, causing Raito to run by him. "Then comes the other attack." He mumbled as Raito spat a few senbon from his mouth using a commonly used technique by stealth artists.

Raito chuckled this time as the needles headed for Hikaru. "You know quite a bit, don't you?" He sighed. His senbon were deflected by Hikaru's summoned sword, which was covered in a wind chakra. "You brought out Kazeken... I'm ho-" Raito started, but was cut off.

"AWHOOOOO!" A loud howl filled the air and Kanji jumped at Raito, grabbing him and throwing him into Hikaru. His teeth and fangs retracted as his jutsu was ended. "Kanji-san wins! AWHOOOOO!" He exclaimed as he looked at Hikaru and Raito in pile up against a tree.

"Kanji-san!" Hikaru yelled.

"You bastard!" Raito scolded.

"Expect the unexpected!" Kanji laughed. "And that is why Kanji-san wins! You two failed to do it." He exclaimed.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ichijin* chuckled.  “It will only be for a day or two.  Maybe set up a test or something…” he said rubbing the back of his neck.  “I just have to get these final plans finished and give them to the Hokage.  It’s rather important…” he said with a sigh as he thought and glanced toward the mountains.  “Who knows when they will get here…” he said as he thought for a moment.  “Hold on…”

Moving quietly Ichijin went back into the house and to the table he had been working at.  He shuffled through the papers and grabbed four folders and then slipped back outside.  “These are the folders for the genin I will be training.  The numbers were uneven so I have four genin…” he added handing *Ryu* the folders.  “You can go check them out if you like.  I really do appreciate this Ryu-san, and I am sorry if this is putting you out any…”
________________________________________

*Kiya* fought the tears as best she could but in the end they won out.  She let them flow knowing it would be better to let them out than to hold them in.  The sobs wracked her body for a while but eventually they slowed to trickle as she looked out the window at the rain.  “The world is as sad as I am…” she said softly then she heard a light knock on her door.  _“Who could that be?” _Kiya wondered for a moment as she sat up and tried to wipe the wetness from her cheeks.  “C-come in…” she said softly as she glanced at the door.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2009)

"It seems you have to be a somewhat hardened shinobi to train with him..." Tsuya says, huddled under the umbrella, so Seijun could be covered also, "This is...Close..." She mutters, her face stained a deep red.

__________________________

Inka walks in the rain, becoming even more soaked as she ended up at the three ninja's house. "Well, might as well change..." she says wringing out her clothes and hair a bit. "Damn do I hate the cold..." She says, as she walks to her room, grabing a black long sleeve shirt with a red ring around the neck, and another pair of shorts. The kunoichi changes, then sits on her bed to think.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 19, 2009)

"Well ok but... seriously dont take to long, i'm not excatly the best shinobi to lead any genin or teach them for a long period of time. Oh, but isn't bell test kinda annoying and put alot of presure on them. Unless their extermly confident but I have a feeling they wont be too confident..."Ryu said slightly uneasy and looked at the folders. "So who am I going to be testing and teaching for the next two days?"Ryu asked and put his tail over Ichijin to block the rain.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2009)

Dante heard the permission to enter and did so. There was another awkward moment between the two as they looked at each other. 

"Hey..." Dante said breaking the silence. He was exhausted with all that had happened. He had just got back from saving a country on the brink of a civil war, found that the mother of his child was dead, met his child for the first time, told that he didn't love her and have the caged bird technique imposed on him. His childhood friend sat on the bed infront of him and his heart broke. Despite all that had happened to him Kiya had lost a sister and her best friend.

He walked over silently and hugged her tightly.

"Kiya, I miss her....so much... but I don't want to lose you as well. I need you. I lo..." he stopped but continued to hug her. He had said that he loved her so many times but as friends, for some reason this time felt different. He neded to stop his words before....before what, he thought.

He pulled back and looked her in the eye. Tora was dead, just this morning, what was he about to do? He gazed at her and his heart pumped harder. Not yet. Not now.

"I'm sorry." he said and hugged her once more, "I'm here now."


----------



## Caedus (Jan 19, 2009)

"That's...alot...of bad guys" Kameda was almost rather speechless. His eyes scanned through the ranks as he saw hordes upon hordes of dark clothed soldiers. But amoung them were giant armored rhinos whose size and power could easly smash through enemy walls and ranks. There were also multiple giant troll like creatures with massive spiked clubs and thick armor that could easily powerful attacks. Even hordes of exploding tags and kunai wouldnt do much against the rough, thick skin. A loud roar echoed from one of the trolls as it bashed its club ahead of it.

"I've never seen soo many...and by the feelings I'm getting..I guess now I understand a true warrior's death" Sasuke stated in response. 

"This aint the whole thing though..this must be only the foward divisions. They move closer with each day. But now..their using the rain and the thick fogs to cover their movements..they'll approach Konoha in no time" Kameda replied.

"So..your saying we should warn Konoha?" Sasuke asked.

"If Konoha is destroyed..the rest of the world falls..thats something leader will not like. Not even all of Akatsuki can deal with them..as powerful as we are. We are a few..they have who knows what"

Sasuke looked towards his partner as the Sharingan Warrior took another glance at the the enemy army. "There's a narrow pass in these mountains..these mountains go on for miles and miles. The narrow pass that leads towards Konoha is only several miles away however. Numbers wont matter in that pass...only the strength of the armies..its foolish to try and take them on in wide open fields..there's too many..a shinobi can only fight for so long" 

"We'll..here we go again.." Kameda stood up as he turned towards the direction of the new Konoha village..


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ichijin* pointed at the folders he had handed *Ryu.*  ?Those are the names of the genin.  *Uchiha Kumori, Uetake Rai, Aiyoku Myou, and Koyaiba*.? he said with a sigh.  ?They look as if they will be a great squad though it is a large one.  I have faith that you can deal with them Ryu-san.? Ichijin said glancing up at the tail.  ?If anything?you will intimidate them?? he said with a chuckle at his new form.
_____________________________________

*Kiya* looked at *Dante* in surprise as he entered her room.  A few tears continue to trickle down her face reflecting the rain on the window.  She remained silent her eyes wide as he stood in her doorway.  She wasn?t sure how to react to him after what had happened at the river.

Even after his greeting she remained silent, then Kiya tensed slightly when Dante first hugged her but quickly relaxed as she practically climbed into his arms.  She couldn?t stop the tears but she felt better just having him with her.  Kiya clung to him in her grief as he spoke.  ?I?I?m so sorry for what I said?? she mumbled against his chest.  ?I?I didn?t mean it?? Kiya said quietly holding on to him as if he was a life line.

She gazed up at him as he pulled away, confused slightly by his actions then laid her head on his chest once more as he hugged her tighter.  ?You?won?t lose me?as long?as you don?t leave me?and Kagami Rei?I couldn?t handle?loosing you?not now?not ever?not again?? she mumbled through her tears as she sat curled up in his lap like a child mourning once again, for some reason the beating of his heart in her ear began to sooth her, making it easier for her to accept the loss.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2009)

Koyaiba wandered aimlessly in the rain, not relly focused on anuthing. Suddenly, as if 2 wires snapped together in his head, he remembered.

"Right!" he shouted. "I got it now!" He did a complete 180 and sped off in the other direction. After a few minuets of running, he finally found his squad. They were silent, sitting on the floor of a mid sized room. Loyaiba sat hiself down on and empty patch of dround and leaned up against the wall, looking around at his squadmates. The first one he recognized had white hair, like himself. He remembered her vaugley...Myou or something like that. Genjustsu type, or something....he took a look at the other two. The other girl had black hair, and looked suspiciously like...an Uchiha. Koyaiba sighed, glancing at the last member of his squad. A boy this time, short, messy hair. Koyaiba supressed a groan. It wasn't that he didn't like Rai, the guy was okay, but....._lightning_. Koyaba shuddered. At least the earth couldn't fry you into tiny crisp. He hated lightning.

A few minuets past with nobody speaking, just listening to the steady downpour of the rain outside. _Booooriiing,_ Koyaiba thought. _Something has to happen._ 

"So......" he said in an attempt to start some conversation. "Where the hell is our sensei?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 19, 2009)

"Uchiha eh? If they can can use Sharigan things might be intresting if I do any other additional test."Ryu stated and added, "Yeah... I guess, but best mention i'm not their sensai."Ryu said and added, "Guess your going then? So should I go find your squad?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 19, 2009)

"Hardened shinobi....maybe so," Seijun said, blushing when Tsuya drew closer to him. "I've lived life according to the principle of Aku Soku Zan, so maybe it's not that hard for me." Seijun did, however, nod in appreciation at her erstwhile sacrifice. He shook his head slightly, since his hair was wet. Seijun did his best to keep the droplets from landing on Tsuya, as he repositioned the umbrella in the hopes of making them both more comfortable.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2009)

*Tsuya* nods, "Aku Soku Zan...Hmm...Well...it just might be...I never really had even a true nindo...so it's good that you have a code you live under..." She says, staying close to the man, but, maybe a bit too close...
_______________________​ 
*Kumori* shakes her head as she layed on the floor,* "You eff-ing idiot...we wern't even supposed to meet up today...Tomarrow...Why were you in such a big hurry?"* she says. 

*"Hn...We should have just waited like all the other squads..."* Kumori adds, laying a fore-arm on her forehead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2009)

Koaiba scowled. "Well _you_ must have tons of freinds," he says sarcastically. "And we're supposed to meet today to sort out the 4 man squad thing...If we have to vote someone off, I'll vote you." He looks around. "Wow, tough crowd. What's up with you guys?" He aked, trying to provoke a response. _As long as it isn't silence..._ he thinks.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 19, 2009)

Kenshi made a detour had a stop to go to. It was to the sword shop. It was getting cold for him so he decided it be best to do it know and go fast. It wasnt too far since he was near the Hyuuga camp already. He looked around and saw the shop. Before h said anything he made sure he knew what he was doing. "Hello... I am here to get sworn."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2009)

*Kumori* sits up,* "You know you should never mess with a pissy kunoichi, especially when she has rubber bands galore. And yes, I do have friends. My vote of who we kick off, will be you. Such an arrogant bastard. I hope to hell you'll be off."* She spits back at him, a glare on her face, her intense black eyes sharp. She quickly flings a small painful rubber band at Koyaiba.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 19, 2009)

Myou looked at Koyaiba and Kumori. "Kumori-chan." Myou whispered into Kumori's ear. "He isn't worth the effort. It'd just be a waste of rubberbands. She whispered and backed away with a light laugh. _This person is just trouble waiting to happen. He probably has something against the Uchiha. Not good at teamwork, I bet..._ Myou thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2009)

"Oooooh," says Koyaiba "rubber bands. That scares me." He rolled his eyes. "and please, don't even talk to me about arrogance. I mean, you're an uchiha. You guys have a monopoly on arrogance. Even if I wanted some, I couldn't have any, because you guys have it all." He rolled his eyes again. "I'm an Uchiha," he says mockingly. "I have funny eyes, and that makes me better than everyone else. How many killers have come from the Uchiha? We've got Madara, Itachi, Kenpachi, Sasuke I, Sasuke II....I can go on you know," he said. Then he looked at Myou. "What?" he asked. "You gonna stand up for her? C'mon, I can take you both at once," he says, reaching for his sword, which is strapped on his back.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 19, 2009)

Myou looked at Koyaiba. "I'm her friend. I stand up for my friends. And don't even think about using your sword. Metal objects don't work well against me." She said, remaining calm. "So just stop it, okay? We are a squad, whether you like it or not!" Myou exclaimed, losing her calm a bit at Koyaiba's comments.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2009)

Koyaiba was getting worked up now. _What a squad!_ he thought, grinning feircly. _This gonna be fun!_ He slowly pulled out his sword and thunked it solidly into the ground. "Do your worst," he said, already pulling his chakra together for a jutsu. "You call this a squad?" he asked. "This isn't a squad. Look at us. There are 4 of us, in case you haven't noticed. Somebody's going to leave. They'll put us at each other's throats eventually, I'm just speeding up the inevitable." He looked at her angry face and supressed a laugh. "Let's go princess. Hit me with your best shot."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2009)

*Kumori* growls, ignoring Myou,* "Oh hell no! You are not messing with me about the damn eyes! You can rant to me about the arrogence, the killers, but NEVER do you start about the eyes to Uchiha Kumori!"* she yells, jumping up onto her feet, she balls her hand into a solid fist, and starts shaking in anger. *"You think you know...but you don't know what you go through when you don't have them by now! And NEVER do you mess with a friend!"* she yells, and gives a look almost to challenge Koyaiba.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ichijin* shook his head and looked toward the genin barracks.  “Why don’t I take you over and introduce you.  That would probably be for the best.”  he said with a nod of his head.   He and Ryu walked toward the barracks Ichijin glancing up periodically at the tail that kept most of the rain off his head.

As he approached the area he could sense *the squad *he heard yelling and he looked at Ryu slightly confused until he words being thrown back and forth.  “All be damned…” Ichijin said his eyes narrowing as he moved forward quickly.

Ichijin slammed the door open with his foot, the anger in his Hyuuga eyes evident as he took in the four before him.  “*ENOUGH*!” he the normally quiet man bellowed at them.  “Now I understand why at your ages your still genin!” he said stalking inside the room.  “Anybody want to fill me in on what is going?” he says his eyes narrowing further.  “Be warned before you speak up.  I am not in the best of moods and with the wrong word I will lay you out flat.  Understood?” Ichijin said glaring at the squad before him.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 19, 2009)

Myou sighed, looking at Ichijin. "Koyaiba came over and taunted Kumori-chan just because she is an Uchiha, after they got into an argument because of Koyaiba's mistake that we were to meet today, that is. The two were about to go into a full out fight. I was about to use a jutsu to get Koyaiba's sword away from him and stop the fight... But then you showed up." She explained in one breath. She took a deep breath in, returning oxygen to her lungs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2009)

*Kumori* looks back at Koyaiba, then to Ichijin, sitting down, knowing that saying a word would NOT help the punishment they were going to get into. _*'Man...haven't seen such a scary Hyuuga in my life...'*_ she thinks, continuing to stay quiet.
_____________________________________​Shikka gives his report without any interesting interuptions, just a happy mind, though not being able to smoke at all. "Damn do I need a smoke..." he mumbles as he looks up at the sky irritatedly.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooc: last post for night

"This could be a mistake..a really...big mistake.." Kameda thought. The pair were walking side by side as usual as it continued to rain. They were wearing their kasa's which covered their heads and protected them from the rain. But their cloaks no matter where..would give them away. Sasuke kept his eyes narrowed..informing Konoha..he was sure the village knew yet why did he feel deep inside..sorry for Leaf Village. The leaf village was weak..had the village been stronger and be more unified then perhaps he his life would change. Perhaps he would be the man his entire clan dreamed of him..

He would be standing there..calm..cool collected, the young prodigy that every Uchiha wished to be. Unmatched in combat and a bearer of wisdom. He possibly could be married..have a son but no..every changed on that night. Sasuke lowered his head a bit, only to cover up his face more as his hands turned to a fist inside of his cloak. Anger...

"Why...why should I help the village...after what..they did to me.." Sasuke thought. But the Uchiha stopped thinking about the situation..he had to stop complaing and regain his composure..what happened that night was meant only for the Uchiha there to know..


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ichijin* looked at the genin around him.  “First…how dare you pull your sword and ready an active jutsu on a fellow shinobi!”  he bellowed at *Koyaiba*.  “Put it away!” Ichijin growled then turned to *Kumori*.  “And, you!  You didn’t do as you were told…you just jerked away like a scared rabbit!” he glared at her his byakugan fading.  “Then you…” he said turning his hyuuga eyes on *Myou*.  “You ratted out your squad…not a good thing to do if they are to back you!” he yelled at his students.

Glancing at Ryu, Ichijin began to pace the room running his hands through his hair.  “Damn it.  I have enough to deal with right now…let alone a bunch of ninja acting like brats…you are a squad and like it or not you are going to have to work together!” he said, taking out his frustrations on his genin.  “Since you are all so eager to begin your training we will do just that.  But, I am going to ask you now to introduce yourselves to me.” Ichijin said almost grinning.  “Tell me and my…” he said glancing at Ryu.  “Um…assistant…what you want us to know about you.  Not just what I have in the folders over there.  Also, add what you would like to do to begin your training…” he said coming to a stop as he tried to calm himself.  Ichijin crossed his arms and waited for them to begin.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 20, 2009)

Myou was internally angry. "Ratting them out isn't what I would call it. You asked a question and I respectfully answered your question, as you are of a higher rank, it is only respectful that I answer you with the truth. She explained. "Anyways, I want to learn something that has been bothering me. I think that I am unlocking my Kekkei Genkai, but I have no idea how to use or train it. I also want to learn some genjutsu." She said. "What you should know about me... Well, I am social, I want to be a great kunoichi to show people that girls are just as strong as guys. As far as fighting goes, what you probably don't know is that I know how to turn electric chakra into magnetic chakra." She explained and sighed. "I think that's it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2009)

*Kumori *leans back on her hands, acting unaffected, *"I am Uchiha Kumori, I like rubber band collecting, I hate people that are arrogant, anyone but other Uchiha, and also my cousin. I do not have the sharingan at this point and I have a perfect aim. I am not at any point advanced. That is all I think that needs to be said at this time about me. I think how we should begin, is to test our abilities, to see how well our team could work at full achievement of teamwork."* She says, bowing her head to her sensei.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 20, 2009)

Raito ran at Kanji. "You'll pay for that! That was _our_ fight!" He yelled, throwing a punch, which Kanji dodged, laughing. Raito swept a kick at Kanji's head. Kanji ducked, still laughing his ass off.

"You will have to do better than that, Raito-san!" Kanji laughed. "I am better at Taijutsu than you!" He pointed out, making a single hand seal. "Yajuu no jutsu!" He yelled, his teeth becoming fangs and claws extending from his fingers. "AWHOOOOO!" Kanji howled, running ahead of Raito on all fours. He jumped up to a branch and swung around it then jumped onto Raito.

"What the hell?" Raito exclaimed, trying to shake Kanji off of his back.

Kanji chuckled and put his feet on Raito's back, pulling his arms back. Kanji extended his legs, kicking Raito into a tree. "AWHOOOOO! Kanji-san wins again!" He howled.

"Expect the unexpected!" Hikaru yelled from above Kanji, jumping down at him, a bo staff of metal in his hands that he had summoned from his gloves. He swung the bo down at Kanji, who got hit in the shoulder.

"You know so many weapons... How?" Kanji asked.

"I learn fast... Really fast!" Hikaru yelled, sweeping at Kanji's feet in a swift motion. Kanji fell to the ground and Hikaru put a foot on Kanji's chest, pointing the bo staff at his neck. "Things that apply to most people and weapons don't apply to me. I have the amount of experience that takes people several decades because I have determination." He explained, picking Kanji up with the bo staff by the collar.

Kanji stood up, chuckling lightly. "Show me how good you are with your weapons, Hikaru-san! Don't hold back!" He exclaimed.

"Bad choice of words! I will be summoning weapons like crazy! Hikaru laughed, summoning a club into his hand. "Ten days to master the club." He said, moving quickly and swinging the club, hitting Kanji in the stomach. The club was replaced by a dagger. "100 days to master the dagger!" He cut Kanji lightly a few times, not wanting to actually hurt him. The dagger was replaced by an axe. "1000 days to master the axe!" He slammed the back of the axe into Kanji, sending him flying into a tree. The axe was replaced by a sword covered in a wind chakra. "10,000 days to master the sword!" Hikaru ran forward, stabbing through the tree Kanji was against, only a few centimeters away from Kanji's chest. Hikaru grinned.

Kanji gasped, coughing a bit. "Holy sh-" He gasped in disbelief. "But you would have to be over 30..." He said, doing the math.

"30 and a half years of training to master them all... Unless you are me." Hikaru said, chuckling. "I like you, Kanji-san. That's why I didn't kill you with the dagger, axe, or sword. Your small cuts will heal quickly." Hikaru said.

"Damn..." Kanji sighed, his breathing slowing and his jutsu ending, causing his claws and fangs to retract. "You have too much time on your hands." He chuckled.

"Determination is key. Besides those, I know at least the basics of many other weapons." Hikaru chuckled.

"You are good at weapons and elements?" Kanji asked.

"The only things I am good at. When my elemental ninjutsu don't work, I don't have any genjutsu or taijutsu, so I have my weapons." He said, summoning the sword back into his gloves. "If I need to teach my genin taijutsu, I'll let you know." He said, walking away to go peek in on his genin.

"Thanks." Kanji said.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 20, 2009)

"Pfft... Assistant?"Ryu asked he shrugged and made a hand seal using a transformation jutsu to turn into his human form and added, "Best way to build up on team work? That can be done via the 'bell test'" He rested his hand on the hilt of his katana a slight arua engulfing him once he made contact with it. _Meh, Ichijin can get angry? I'm surprised he can get angry at his own studenets._

"Besides, I want to see how strong the sharigan really is... And you have stuff to do right Ichijin? No need to hold you up on your mission or job the Hokage gave you."He looked at the group curiously and some excitement.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 20, 2009)

Seijun looked down, trying to hide his mild discomfort when Tsuya insisted on decreasing the distance between them. "I see," Seijun said. "You have no purpose for your life, then? I've always thought that people need something to give themselves up for...." 

Seijun looked into the horizon, seeing nothing on the physical plane. Memories flooded back.....one stood out. Nine slashes....a burst of dust, a gust of wind....blood, his life, on the ground. That had been his test; life for Aku Soku Zan, or death for oblivion. Seijun still wasn't sure which had been correct, even after all this time. But, he was alive, for better or for worse. Seijun Togiretogire would make the most of it.....


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2009)

Dante held Kiya for a while, not wanting to let her go and feel so empty again, but his mind turned to his responsibilities now, to Kagami and to the Hyuuga clan. He sighed.

"Kiya, I got some things to do. You stay here and rest and please come visit Kagami and me anytime. I'll be staying with Rukia, she's moved inside Konoha now. I think her and Megumi are best pals." Dante laughed slightly. He moved away from Kiya and stroked her hair. "It'll be fine. Tora wouldn't want us to be sad, we are ninja after all."

He stood up and composed himself. He wasn't a stranger to loss, this one though was a very bitter pill to swallow.

"I'll see you later." he said smiling and then leaving.

Dante cricked his neck and burst into the room with Megumi and Rukia in it. "Caged Bird huh? Let's do this."

Megumi looked around from feeding Kagami, Dante smiled knowing that this girl would never hurt anyone unless it was totally neccesary. "You're a great leader Megumi!" Dante grinned.

"And you're a brave and honourable man. The sooner you get rid of that clone of yours the better." she smiled back, "Ok, take a seat. Rukia, can you take Kagami upstairs with Kiya?"

"Sure thing. Hey Dante!" Rukia gave him a thumbs up and a smile. Dante smiled back and nodded

"Get out of here you cheesy cow!" Dante said. Rukia stuck a tongue out and went upstairs.

"You sure you...?" Megumi started

"I'm sitting here right? Have you ever known me to back out of something I'd say I'd do?" Dante said, "Now get on with it."

"Ok....I'm sorry, but this will....hurt. Someone of your age having it done tends to be a lot more painful." Megumi said taking out a scroll and taking an ink pen. 

Rukia came into Kiya's room just as Dante's grunts of pain turned into a muffled cry of agony. He was trying to hold it in so that she wouldn't worry.

"That idiot...I'm going to worry no matter what you do..." she mumbled and sat down beside Kiya and thrust the baby to her face so that Kagami and Kiya were a hair apart.

"That's your other auntie. She's also an idiot!" Rukia said grinning


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2009)

*Tsuya* sighs, "Well, I guess you can say...I didn't...Now all I want to do is protect everyone close to me, and to live the rest of my life as a kunoichi with no regrets..." she says, looking up at the man then scowls, "What's wrong Seijun...-kun?" she says, worried.
________________________________​*Kumori* takes a deep breath, putting her hands over her face then looks to *Ryu*, *"How many times...do I have to say...I do not have the Sharingan yet..."* she says, trying to not get angry about it. *"I am a failure, I admit, all Uchiha that are going to have the sharingan...would have it by now..."* she says coldly.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ichijin* glanced at *Ryu* and nodded.  “Very well.” he said with a nod.  “I do have things I need to be attending to.  I will leave them in your capable hands Ryu-san.” He said glaring down at his students.  “You will give Ryu-san the same respect you would show me.  I hope this is understood.  And, before you think you can slip anything past him.  Be warned…not many will survive a fight with a dragon who is a master of swords…” Ichijin said as he began to laugh and walk toward the door.  He gave Ryu a wink as he left still chuckling.  

“I guess I should see to the funeral…or rather…memorial now…” Ichijin said with a sigh as he looked up at the sky.
________________________________________

“*Malaka Seta*…”  *Irakiri* mumbled as she walked.  “I wonder what kind of sensei he will be…” she said quietly as she walked loving the way the rain seemed to wash away her worries.  “Is he the same guy they have been talking about that went all…emo…” she says wondering then shrugs.  “Guess we will see tomorrow.  Plus I have to deal with my two squad mates…I guess they seem okay…” Irakiri mumbled as she continued to walk.
_______________________________________

*Kiya* had begun to doze slightly feeling relaxed in *Dante’s* arms but then he stirred causing her eyes to snap open.  She nodded but remained silent to his words as he stood.  Kiya watched him walk out as she wiped away another tear.  “This is your house…” she said quietly and sighed.  “It was built for the three of you…”

Looking out the window Kiya began to think about her options and his words.  “So…he is taking her away…” she mumbled and wiped another tear as she heard Rukia’s stomping feet approach her room.  Kiya turned toward the door forcing a smile as her friend dropped down and thrust Kagami Rei into her face.

Kiya took the baby and chuckled at *Rukia’s* words.  “Idiot am I?”  she said shaking her head.  “Maybe I am…” she said with a smirk.  “I let myself get tangled with your family…” she said chuckling again.  “To damn deep it seems sometimes…” Kiya says smiling down at the baby in her arms as she thought about how tangled she was with them.  

Scowling toward the door Kiya looked at Rukia.  “Rukia…what’s going on?” she says thinking she heard something.  “They are letting Dante stay now?”
_________________________________________

“Oh would you fucking hurry up!”  the black hair man screamed as he came back yet again.  “I hate being wet and cold and you seem to want to move at some slow leisurely pace!”  he yelled at his partner, after rushing a mile ahead he would turn around and rush half a mile back to yell at her.

The red haired woman didn’t react at all to him though the eagle she laid on would glare each time.  For once she wasn’t holding her trademark leaf or feather she just stared up at the sky letting the rain soak her.

“Won’t even fucking acknowledge me now?!” *Mikael* screamed at her, though it landed on what seemed to be deaf ears.

The eagle cringed as it’s sensitive ears were assaulted and it swiveled it’s head in his direction.  It almost looked as if the magnificent beast glared at Mikael.  After a moment or two it pushed it’s wings down with great force sending it shooting off in the direction it was traveling.  The rider on it’s back not even fazed.

“Fuck!”  Mikael yelled as he took off after the beast.  “Sometimes I really hate you *Rin*-chan…” he said glaring at the bird in the sky as he zoomed in out of the trees.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 20, 2009)

"Meh, blood-line traints take time to learn how to use even then you still need to learn to control traints... especially the greater eye techniques. Frankly, I wouldn't be bothered, most shinobi get around fine without any traints as it is."Ryu replied he then added with a breif sigh, "Ignore Ichijin's claim, I'm not a 'master' of swords although it is my goal to become one of the best swordsmen in the world. Acctully what about you four, you have any real goals your aimming for? May as well have some idea before we start your 'real' exam."

Ryu's thoughts were somewhere diffrent from the conversation, he found it troubleing how his Astral ore katana was almost broken by the Shinobi's katana before he was summoned by Ichijin. _It's hard to believe, that my katana which withstoud my full on arch-resengan field jutsu without braking was almost broken after a single hit. The shinobi had destinctive features though, that tome and the Katana was onxy black and that shockwave. Maybe the Hokage here would know something but it's best I where to sneak in. The Shinobi did wear the hidden leaf forehead protector around his or her arm. They must of records somewhere. Anyway I should forget about this until I return back to Mazan._


----------



## Caedus (Jan 20, 2009)

"The village gate is right there..you now Sasuke we can turn around" Kameda said as the Akatsuki pair paused at the front gate. "No..I'm fine..we can go...I dont want to see those who cannot defend themselves be mercilessly slaughtered. We have to warn Konoha" Sasuke responded. "Think about it..this will possibly be one of the greatest if not the greatest land stand known to man. Shinobi from all over the world..gathering in this one spot..to defend against an army that shows no end..if this is going to be the greatest land stand..the greatest warriors must be involved" Sasuke added.

"So its pride and glory now? Eh..why bother...even the others from Akatsuki will find some way to enjoy and have their fun" Kameda said.

"If I'm lucky...Mikeal will get killed in the action" Sasuke said jokinlgy while keeping his murderious calm like expression. The Sharingan Warrior began to walk forward to the leaf village gate as Kameda questioned this for a moment before taking another step forward.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 20, 2009)

She had been walking for quite some time and she was soaked. The gate was in view "Should I really do this??" she mumbled t herself as she walked to it. "Knowing some of the people i know... Jasik... they would follow.." she mumbles to herself more and stands there near the gates. "Quite annoying...and this upcoming danger..I am getting stronger, but nothing too big...." she said as she shakes rain out of her hair. "I need to go train anyways.."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2009)

"Uh...well...you'll find out anyway. Megumi is putting the caged bird seal on Dante to differentiate between the two. Obviously it would have been more ideal if it were his clone, but you can't fake the seal. Megumi's the only one left who knows how to do it." Rukia said. "I had it before I died, my Uncle used to really hurt me with it but Megumi isn't like that and she's doing it to another Head member."

Downstairs Dante looked up at Megumi, "Don't hold back Megumi." he panted

"I can't...." she fell to the ground, "I can't...do it....it's too much to ask."

"Megumi, listen I know its tough but I really don't mind. I've been through worse." He lied, this was by far more horrible than anything Vergil had put him through, "Come on, just another 10 minutes left. Do it for the Hyuuga clan, t's your job."

The procedure was painless for children, but the advanced chakra system in Dante made it excrutiating. Megumi got up with a determined look about her.

"OK. No more breaks." She placed her hand on his forehead and continued.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2009)

"Well," Koyaiba said. "Ichijin makes an impression, doesn't he?" He loked around at the the scowling faces, and grinned at Ryu's attempt to make Kumori feel better. "OR," he mouthed to Kunori, "You are just a failure." he snickered at her reaction.

"Maybe you guys should tell me about your goals...." he heard Ryu say.

"Well," said Koyaiba. "I'm Koyaiba. My goals include things that wouldn't really interest you, my hobbies are nothing I feel like sharing and I dislike what i don't like. Any questions?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 20, 2009)

Myou raised an eyebrow at Koyaiba. "My goals... I'm not quite sure if I have a major goal, but I believe that one will come to me when the time is right. I _do_ want to be good at genjutsu..." She said, looking up. Myou quickly flashed a glare at Koyaiba because of his comment about Kumori. _I don't think Ichijin is our sensei. The way he acts around us... I think Ryu is our sensei..._ She thought, taking into account the way that Ichijin acted toward them.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 21, 2009)

Seijun blinked, shaking his head slightly in a violent fashion. He hadn't even realized he had drifted off. He looked at Tsuya, appearing remarkably sheepish; though this time, not because of her chosen suffix. "It's...nothing, Tsuya-dono," insisted Seijun. "Just an old memory. Sorry to worry you."

Eager to deflect the focus off of his daydream, Seijun tried to steer the conversation back to the earlier topic. "'Protect those close to me,' you said?" Seijun asked. "Rather selfless, Tsuya-dono." Seijun smiled commendingly.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 21, 2009)

*Kiya* glanced at *Rukia* slightly confused.  She thought for a moment as she laid the now sleeping Kagami Rei on the bed.  “The caged bird technique?” Kiya asked shaking her head then her eyes widen.  “No…” she said quietly as she rushed toward the door.

Her hand stalled on the handle as laid her forehead on the door.  “That stubborn jack ass has already made up his mind…” she mumbled as she thought about what he might be going through.  “Damn it Dante…” she said quietly as another tear rolled down her cheek.  “He will put himself through anything…”  Kiya said with a sigh as she tried to stop her tears to no avail.  

Pushing away from the door Kiya moved to the window and sighed as she thought.  “This is Dante’s house Rukia…” she said quietly now laying her forehead on the cool glass of the window as she watched the hypnotic rain.  “I will find some other place to live…the memories here…are to much for me…” she said quietly cringing inwardly at the thought of what Dante might be going through at the moment.  

Kiya straightened up and tried to put a smile on for her friend.  “Besides it’s a bigger house than yours.  And, with that big oaf and baby around…your going to need more space just to take a breath…” she added as she turned back to the window waiting for the technique to finish, to know he was okay.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 21, 2009)

Ryu sighed and thought, to himself, _What a delightful bunch, Ichijin really is going to struggle to keep them as a team. Maybe they will get better at teamwork as they progress thrugh his training._ He then leaned back aginste the wall and asked, "I know your all from diffrent clans and such and you might not excatly enjoy being around some members of your squad but cant you just try and get along and support each other? Anyway I think we talked long enough, let's get down to training and the bell test..."
Ryu looked up at the roof and gave a breif sigh and muttered, "This will feel weird so dont tell me once we arrive." He made a hand seal.

Tyber sat down crossed legs on a mat and took his ANBU mask off (He's not ANBU, Ex-ANBU member from the Hidden Leaf). He looked up hearing a large knock, deferntly not a humans. "You really dont need to knock... Where both have equall rights as leaders of Mazan..."
A dragon oppened the door, his scales where slivery and had golden trimmings, and an large katana slung over his back.
"Sorry, but last time you got really annoyed when I didn't knock..."Agzal stated and added, "Why summon me here?"
"I need to ask a favour, what do you know about Draine's abilitys and weapon?"
"Eh? Well... Her weapon is complicated."
"How?"Tyber asked curiously.
"Very, she made it by using an ore called Runeite it was used by most of the 10 greatest swordsmen of her time. It's... complicated as I said before, the ore cant be found by mere mining. In fact, you dont find it at all."
"I see... So why are all 10 of the swordsmen of her time using it? It must be pritty strong..."
"Thats an understatement... The Ore is extermly dense additionally, if hit with a large force it asborbs all the energy of the attack and creates a shockwave which directly hits the internal organs of both attacker and defender, after a single hit you can recieve huge ammount of internal damage without relizing it. As a result most of the lower ranked swordsmen that used it would kill them selves."
"Wait, that makes no sence, if all of the ten strongest swordsmen of her time used it how did they survive?"
"Thats unknown but the theory is that the tomes most of runeite weapon users carried with them protected them somehow. With the addition that each tome that was created gave the carrier extra abilitys or stranghts."
Marxon nodded and asked, "What if a dragon were to recieve that shockwave? Would it cause any major or life threatening damage?"
"Well... considering are biology is very similar to you humans... it's likly but I cant be sure if are scales would protect. Why you suddernly intrested in Draine?"
"I used a reincarnation technique to resserect her, as a challenge for my son to see if he could fight an extermly strong oppent. It back-fired... She ignored my orders to return to the dead completely and is now running around trying to find and kill Ryu and a Hyuuga kid that is his summoner..."
"I see..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2009)

*Kumori *sighs at Ryu's words, *"All my goal is, is to become a great kunoichi, that is all I want."* She says after flicking one of the more painful rubberbands, off her hand in the leaning position at Koyaiba.  Then stays quiet, after her statement.
__________________________________________​ 
*Tsuya* smiles, a dark blush continuing on her face, "Alright..." She says to him then replies to his last comment, "Yes, I am fully willing to give my life for my friends. I should have done it from the beginning, but I did not, no way to change it now." She says with a chuckle.
__________________________________________​ 
Inka continues to sit on her bed, thinking, until Shikka throws the front door open, echoing through the stone and brick house. 

"What the hell is your issue!?" *Inka *yells from her room.

"Nothin'!" *Shikka* says, as her barges into her room.

"You ever f*cking heard of giving a girl her privacy!?" Inka yells at her brother.

"I have, but my sisters don't need privacy from their big brother." Shikka says with a laugh.

"You know, you're an ass." Inka says to the man.

"Yeah, I do. Well, I was thinking, the two of us, we were technically a clan, sure, a small clan, but one. But normally the eldest is the heir." Shikka starts.

"What are you confronting me about then, it's decided from birth." Inka says, as she swings her legs off her bed.

"Well, I've decided, strongest sibling is clan leader." Shikka says bluntly.

"Hmmm...Challenging your sister to a fight...heh. I'll take it." Inka says, standing.

"C'mon, we'll fight in the clearing nearby." Shikka says, taking his sister by the hand, dragging her to the clearing.

"What the...F*CK!" Inka yells as she had gotten dragged.

"Alright! NO HOLDING BACK!" they yell in unison, in the rain.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 21, 2009)

"Let's make this quick.." Sasuke stated. The Uchiha suddenly paused..the sound of a familar voice striking at the Uchiha. "And what's your business now Uchiha...Sasuke" Sasuke narrowed his eyes as be grabbed his kasa with one hand before taking it off. The Uchiha then turned around his eyes to meet eyes of sharingan as well. "Uchiha...Tadakatsu" 

"Great..." Kameda thought. The Maeda shook his head but took a swift glance at his partner who gave a slight nod. Kameda shrugged and began to disappear as his body began to sink into the earth before he disappeared completely. 

"The clan thinks your dead" Tadakatsu said simply. 

"I did what I had to do..I took control when you were sick and I defeated Kenpachi..its that simple" Sasuke responded.

"So whats your mission this time?" Tadakatsu questioned. 

"A warning against...them" Sasuke nodded towards in the direction of the mountains. "It seems you already ran into them" Tadakatsu said..somehow knowing what his son has been up too.

"A lucky guess...are you going to fight me?" Sasuke questioned in return.

"Let's have a chat.." Tadakatsu replied. The great Uchiha Leader began to walk into the forest. Sasuke narrowed his Sharingan Eyes and began to follow..


----------



## EPIC (Jan 21, 2009)

Yamato walks through the Eastern gates of Konoha, putting on her new headband as she did so. She walked towards the Ichiraku Ramen Shop until an ANBU member appeared behind her back to back. "Come with me..." he commanded, then ran off at a frightening pace. Yamato followed suit. They chased each other to the ANBU black ops headquarters...


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 21, 2009)

"Is there a story in there, Tsuya-dono?" Seijun turned his head away from Tsuya slightly, looking at her at an angle. He seemed to be smirking confidently. "I'll share mine, if you share yours." It was only fair, Seijun thought. He couldn't expect Tsuya to share her history if he didn't share his own.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 21, 2009)

cheenab23 said:


> Kenshi made a detour had a stop to go to. It was to the sword shop. It was getting cold for him so he decided it be best to do it know and go fast. It wasnt too far since he was near the Hyuuga camp already. He looked around and saw the shop. Before h said anything he made sure he knew what he was doing. "Hello... I am here to get sworn."



Musashi looked at the spiky haired muscleman in utter confusion.

"You wanna get sworn? I have no fucking idea what the shit you are talking about. This is a sword shop. The best fucking sword shop in fucking Kona-fucking-HA!" Musashi said.

"See this?" he said picking up a katana, "this is a donkey punch of a sword. It'll fuck up just about anything, probably as deadly as Vergil's Yamato, that stupid dead bastard. Still no-one can afford this one."

"So you here to buy shit? or you just another gimp looking for directions?" he said looking at him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tsuya *chuckles a bit, "Well, you can say...My best friend helped me through that one. She'd always be a bitch, but whenever you needed her help, she was always there...So, from then on, I decided that I would give my life at any moment, just as she had for me." She says, a bit of a chuckle, "So, what's your story, but if you would rather not, you don't have to say." she adds looking at the man.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 21, 2009)

"Let's find a place to rest first," Seijun suggested. "I'd rather not speak of it while walking in the rain. Seijun gently pulled on Tsuya's arm, leading her to an overhang protruding over a small building. It would keep the rain off of them, at least. Seijun folded the umbrella in, setting it aside as he did so. Leaning against the wall, Seijun looked at Tsuya, and told his story.

"I don't remember my parents," Seijun confessed. "'Seijun Togiretogire' isn't my real name; I don't know it. I was too young for the name they gave me to register. I ended up being raised by a masterful _kenshi,_ or sword saint. He taught me manners, as well as how to use a sword."

"Our style was called *Hago no Tsurugi-ryuu, and I was raised up being trained to protect the weak and helpless. I discovered a sister style, called *Hyakuhei Jinkou Saikoro. That was the style that favored the 'Aku Soku Zan,' as a motto," Seijun narrated. "I confronted my master, demanding to know the difference and why they couldn't be merged. He grew....angry, and our disagreement turned violent. He attacked me with a move that I now use myself; *Kuzuryusen. Nine slashes to the fundamental points of kenjutsu, all at once. Extremely difficult to dodge, and impossible to block." Seijun's already soft voice lowered, barely audible now.

"When I recovered, I combined the tenants into Tentsuchiheru-ryuu; heaven's successions, earth's stoic defenses, hell's almight offense, and chose Aku Soku Zan as my nindo," Seijun said. "The rest, you know.

* HnT = Divine Protection of the Sword Style
* HJS = All Evil's Death by Human Skill Style
* Kuzuryusen = Nine Headed Dragon Flash


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 22, 2009)

"Why is it that no one uses runeite any more then?"Tyber asked looking at Agzal.
"No one? because, it's not used as much because of the shockwave property, no one knows how to make the tomes or protect themselves from."
"So couldn't you defeat Draine? Your an legendary grade swordsmen right?"
"Er... no, alot has been forgotten over the past 400 or so years, she will be using jutsu that alot of modern shinobi wont be able to counter, and the Hayabusa's fighting styals would easily counter-act my own. Only someone with knowledge of the Hayabusa sword styals would probly even get an opening. I dout you could though, summoners never fair well aginste swordsmen."


----------



## Caedus (Jan 22, 2009)

"So..you still.." Tadakatsu was cut off. Sasuke looked at his father..his merciless Sharingan Eyes staring into the onyx eyes of his father..the leader of the Uchiha Clan. "Enough..its your decision.." Sasuke responded as turned around and begun walking away. "I never asked this of you..." Tadakatsu replied lowly..narrowing his eyes himself as he looked at his eldest son. "I heard about Kenshin's progress" Sasuke paused. "Interested?" Tadakatsu asked once more. Sasuke proceeded to walk but there was something barely visible yet Tadakatsu was smart and skilled enough to notice. "Your hurt..." Tadakatsu said lowly. Tadakatsu took notice of Sasuke's hidden injuries. Sasuke continued to walk as he said one last sentence to his father. "I'll look for in the field.." as he disappeared in the blink of an eye.. Tadakatsu narrowed his eyes..this information would prove valuable but it was only a matter if he deicded to say something..


----------



## Cheena (Jan 22, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Musashi looked at the spiky haired muscleman in utter confusion.
> 
> "You wanna get sworn? I have no fucking idea what the shit you are talking about. This is a sword shop. The best fucking sword shop in fucking Kona-fucking-HA!" Musashi said.
> 
> ...


 
"Another gimp looking for directions." Kenshi shook his, "No, sir." He gazed at the sword, taking a obversvation. "You say no one has been able to afford it?" He luaghed, "Dont know much about Vergil's sword, so I cant be sure of its worthiness." Checking his pokets, he looked at the cash at hand. "I might be able to afford next time around..." He looked at Musashi. "Name the price, but fo now a will buy something else." Looking at selections, "What ya got?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2009)

Musashi looked at the man standing before him and laughed. "Hahahaha! What have I got?! Shit! Take a look around son or are those eyes just for decoration?"

Indeed the shop was full of weapons, mostly swords but there was a lot of variety. Axes, chains, kunais but Musashi leaned over the counter and looked at Kenshi's own weapons. Two rather ornate fans, he had heard of them but never seen ones this beautiful.

"Looks like you got some interesting things there. Mind if I have a look?" he said.

___________________________________________________

"I spy with my golden eyes something beginning with...a massive army coming towards Konoha." Viral said activating his golden byakugan.

"Hmm?" Kurohara said taking off his surgical gloves. His research on Viral had been completed and he knew most of the inner workings of a Hyuuga. This would only have been possible had he succesfully managed to turn the clone into something a little more durable. Viral was now in no danger of disappearing once Dante was killed. Viral sat up now fully recovered and feeling especially healthy.

"Dunno what you did doc but I feel pretty damn good." Viral said looking at his hand and clenching it.

"The gates, whilst not fully opened are slightly more...flexible. It'll means you won't live to see 40 but I really didn't think you would mind. Not that I would have reversed it even if you did." He gave a crooked smile.

"No doubt there's some sort of poison thing planted inside me should the time arise." He said springing up and watching the army march closer in a slow and steady gait. "Now, then preparations! I'm gonna give akatsuki another go, though they'll be harder to find now. I just have to hope the leader is there so I can talk some sense into him or just kick his ass!" Viral said picking up his newly acquired sword, he wasn't happy with it though. He needed one of a better calibre, he had heard of a weapon shop in Konoha which he would have to pay a visit to.

"You can take out the leader of the akatsuki?" Kurohara said in a sarcastic manner. Viral ignored it.

"No. Not yet, if he can keep that idiot Uchiha at bay then he's probably got something crazy up his sleeve." Viral said. "Come on, we got some kidnapping to do."

_______________________________________________

After a few more torturous minutes Megumi was done and Dante was in complete agony. He didn't want to show it though, as he didn't really want to worry Kiya or Megumi further.

"Uh....I need some air. Thanks Megumi, I'm glad I can stay here....." he walked out of the house and walked out of earshot.

"AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" He screamed and clutched his head. 

Rukia sighed upstairs as she watched Dante's daughter. Kagami Rei started crying

"You feel it too huh? I'm his twin I know when that bastard is happy, sad or in pain. I know he feels it when I'm going through the same thing." She hugged Kagami and patted her back, "there, there. Don't cry you little twerp. You're gonna be a kick ass shinobi so don't cry ok?" Rukia smiled.

"It'll get better. It always does!" she said. Kagami stopped crying seemingly understanding her auntie. Then her face went red and angry, then relaxed.

"Oi!! Kiya! Megumi I think she's dropped a bomb! And I'll be damned if I'm changing the shitpants again!"

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Cheena (Jan 22, 2009)

Kenshi cuaght a glimpse of Musashi looking at his fans, "You want to see my fans?" It was the only thing he really had, "Go ahead and take a look" He pulled out the fans and placed them on the counter. "Nice stuff you got there" Kenshi yook a final look. "Ahh, I want a chain, your best one!" He grinned putting money on the counter while taking a another look of what he could get in the future.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2009)

Musashi looked at the fans and put some chakra into them. "Hmm...interesting weapons you got there kid. They fuse with your elemental abilities, give me a demo and I'll sell you this chain for a discount."

He picked up a spiked chain from behind the counter. It was a beautiful shade of red.

"The Red chain of the Sand country. It's good with Doton moves." he said looking at it. It was a very good chain and wouldn't sell it ordinarily, but he had to see these fans in action. It was a project he had been working on after reading about Temari's fan


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ashe stopped at the front gate and looked out. Tiny rain drops patted her head every half second or so. Ashe's hair was dripping and she thinks some._ 'When will my next mission be...but seeing this opposing threat... it will be to train more..'_ she thinks in her head then looks up again at the road out of New Konoha. This place was thriving and she didn't want to lose it again, but something else seemed to be in her heart. Ashe walks forward a bit. "Training it is" she mumbles as she exits the gates only a few feet.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2009)

Kiya looked back slightly confused.  “Feel what?” she said as worry flitted into her voice.  “Is something wrong?” she then laughs shaking her head at Rukia.  “I don’t think Dante is going to change the diapers.  So you better get use to it…” Kiya says taking Kagami Rei from her aunt.

“I will take her down and change her…” Kiya says as she begins to sing to the baby.  She moves out of her room and into the child’s room down the hall as she begins to change the diaper.  Tears well in her eyes once more as she continues to sing soothing Kagami Rei.  “They will do just fine by you…I am sure of it…” Kiya whispers to her as she finishes.  She kisses her lightly on the head as she picks her up and brings her out.

“She’s all clean now…” Kiya says to Rukia as she hands her back.  “I think I need to go for a walk…I will talk to you later…” she says kissing the baby on the head once more as she choked back her tears and left the house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2009)

"This is going to feel weird..." Koyaiba heard Ryu warn.

"What? Huh?" Koyaiba asked, looking up from his attempts to wake the sleeping Rai. suddenly his stomack began to churl, and he gagged, feeling a quick sense of weightlessness, as if he had fallen. "Oh shit..." he muttered, heaving all over the ground. "shitshitshitshit....."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2009)

Rukia watched as Kiya left and she was alone with Megumi and Kagami Rei. Megumi was still panting

"Dante...is such....an...idiot!" Megumi said exhausted and pounded her fist onto the wooden floor.

"Took you this long to realise huh?" Rukia said, "yes he is...your Daddy's an idiot!" she said smiling to Kagami

Megumi got up. She knew it was painful but Dante had to try and be all macho about it and pretend it was OK. She smiled at the considerate nature but was angry that he couldn't be more honest.

Rukia looked at the time and hoped Musashi hadn't sold the entire shop at a discount. The number of times he had said, "but this guy was special" went beyond the number of fingers and toes she had.

"Jeez - I hope these idiots sort themselves out soon. I like playing with her, but sorry Kagami Rei I'm only going to be the Auntie that spoils you rotten." she sat on the couch and made Kagami dance. Megumi laughed and joined in


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2009)

Ryu sat down after he had teleported the group into a small enclosure in a forest, somewhere he leaned back and said looking at them closely "Anyway I think you should pass the test but anyway, the idea of it is to get a bell off me, since their four of you I guess I'll use 3 bells instead of 2. Oh and dont hold back just because I'm covering for my summoner for awhile. No rules expect please dont attack each other."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 23, 2009)

Myou laughed. "Bells? You weren't listening to me before, were you, Ryu? She asked. _"I am a Raiton user who turns their electric chakra into magnetic chakra, remember?"_ She thought. _"Bells are made of metal. I use a quick jutsu to magnetize the bells further... Change my chakra and I've got a bell in my hand. Either that or use my Kata Genkaku to make myself look like Ichijin to Ryu... Tell him to allow me to help him with the test and then I've got a bell..._ Myou planned, going through several situations in her head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 23, 2009)

*Tsuya* nods, "Sounds pretty rough on your part...surprised that you managed, but you're alive now. You don't have a chance to change your past...but I've learned from experiances...You can change your present and future." She says, leaning against the wall with the man. "What're your thoughts on that destiny crap?" she says with a small chuckle.
__________________________________________________________​The two siblings charge eachother at full force, throwing a punch and the other catches, sending their own. Their weapons matching eachother at every turn. They charge once more, all but one of their ninjutsu worthless. The two slam eachother away, into trees, the two sit on the ground panting. They stand after catching their breathes, they charge full blast, slamming their fists into eachother, they go flying back once more, Shikka, the only concious one of the two.

"Well...I can say, I never did expect that to happen, never did I think my little sister...would match me like that..." *Shikka* says, walking over and throwing *Inka* over his shoulder.
_________________________________________________________​*Kumori* stays quiet, watching and waiting like a normal Uchiha, *"Hn..."* she grunts, just to show she was listening.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 23, 2009)

"That poison's really affecting you a bit...isnt Rin like a healer or something, maybe she could heal you" Kameda said, offering his advise. Sasuke didnt resond as that the pair continued to walk towards the location of another Akatsuki base. They had bases all over but it seemed a full scale meeting was in the progress. Regardless..the two needed a place to rest anyway. Sasuke continued to walk before his movement became sloopy for several moments. Sasuke regained his composure and clutched his right arm. "It seems their using poison meant to cause pain and not kill outright. They intend on making you suffer.." Sasuke thought. The Maeda looked at his wounded partner. "Come on, you dont wanna look weak..but then again maybe I should carry you" Kameda joked. Sasuke looked at his partner and 
continued to walk on foward..he did not feel like having a conversation..
_________________________________________________________________

Kenshin wrapped the black cloak across his body. His shirt was ripped due to his intense training and he didnt want to go walking around shirtless in the rain. Kenshin however remained silent..his eyes closed..thinking. Uchiha Tekka..the elite Jounin was sitting on a branch above him. "So that's...the secret..to the Mangekyou.." Kenshin said lowly. "Dont worry..you're protected and it doesnt seem like it will.." Tekka slowly said, fully aware of a possible situation. "I'm concerned with the invaders..every day..its like I can hear them...I know their coming..." Kenshin replied. Tadakatsu suddenly appeared walking towards the two. The backward of the main Uchiha mansion was often used as a sparing area and the massive tree near the house was a good place for training their acrobats. Tadakatsu was obviously bothered by something.."We have..words from Uchiha...Sasuke" Tadakatsu simply said as he looked upward, staring into the eyes of his son..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

"Bells?" Koyaiba asked weakly. "I guess originality finaly died, huh?" His stomach threatened rebellion again, and he layed on the ground panting. "Can't attack each other? Too bad. What now?" He looked around, looking at Myou, who was deep in thought. "Looks like princess already has a plan....or several. Me, I just wing it..." he continued, laying back down. "Shiiiiiiiiiit...."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2009)

Kiya walked the muddy streets her arms crossed in front of her as she thought of Tora and Tereya.  He feet moved but she had no idea where she was going until she looked up and saw the door before her.  With numb hands she knocked quietly then waited for the person to answer.

Creaking slightly on the door opened as Kiya looked up her eyes big and laden with tears she hadn’t shed yet.  “Oh Miss Kiya…” Kakou said quietly knowing how the kunoichi must feel.  She just opened her arms wide while Kiya flew into them.  “Sshhh…” she said stroking the young woman’s hair as she held her close.  “It will be okay…” she said glad to know where Kiya was, she had been worried ever since she had heard the news.

Kiya just clung to the older woman letting all her tears spill out, ones she was afraid to shed in front of the Hyuuga’s.  She let all of her losses pour out at the moment, not just those of Tora and Tereya.  It took quite a while before Kiya’s sobs slowed.  “I’m…sorry…Youbo…” she said pulling back slightly and wiping at the salty tears on her face.

“No need to be sorry Miss Kiya…Come…let me fix you some tea…” Kakou said quietly as she led Kiya to the kitchen.  After making her sit at the well worn table she went about putting the kettle on the stove.

“Hey!”  a brown haired girl comes walking into the room.  “Oh…sorry Reidou didn’t know you had company.”  she says giving Kiya a smile then frowns as she takes in her tear streaked face.

“Oh no worries Mia….” Kakou said nodding at her.  “This is Miss Kiya…Miss Kiya this is my daughter Mia…” she says as she moves to take out another cup for the tea.

Kiya again wipes at the tears on her face as she smiles and nods politely at Mia.  “It is nice to finally meet you…” she says quietly.

“Likewise!”  Mia said chuckling.  “At least I finally get to meet Reidou’s slave driver!”

“Mia!”  Kakou says laughing lightly.  “I never said such a thing…”

“Oh I am sure she knows I am joking…” Mia says with a smile as she pulled some cookies out of a jar and placed them on a plate in the middle of the table.

The kettle began to whistle as Kakou moved to fill there cups and place them on the table.  The girls moved silently as they added the milk or sugar that they wanted.  

Kiya sighed as she stared down at her cup her thoughts wandering once more.  Kakou looked at Mia then matched Kiya’s sigh with one of her own.  “Miss Kiya?  There is something else…what is it?” she asked quietly.

Looking up slowly Kiya sighed again.  “Dante showed up…” she said quietly as she played with the rim of her cup.

“Dante?  As in the Hyuuga?”  Mia asked slightly confused.

“Yes Mia…now shush…What did he want?”  Kakou said glancing from her daughter back to Kiya.  

“Well he was hear…I mean Tora was…to him…”  Kiya said wiping at a few tears that fell.  “I guess…he was going to take Kagami Rei…and move in with Rukia…but the house is his…well Tora’s and his…so I guess that means…”  Kiya wipes at her tears again.  “I mean…he doesn’t want me around…”

Kakou sighed.  “I don’t think that is it…but…”

“She can move in here…nothing to worry about.  Damn Hyuuga’s think they can just disrupt peoples lives…change things to suit them!”  Mia said as she stood up and brought out a cake.  “I think this is more fitting…” she said with a chuckle as she gets out three forks and hands one to the other two.  

“Mia…”  Kakou growled knowing how close Kiya was with a few members of the Hyuuga clan.

“It’s okay Youbo…she is right…sometimes…” Kiya says with a sad smile as she takes a huge bite of the chocolate cake in front them.  “And, if the…offer stands…I will take you up on moving in…if it’s not to much trouble…”

“Of course not…” Kakou said smiling as the girls began to take their woes out on the cake before them.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 23, 2009)

The pain finally subsided and he looked out towards the lake. It shimmered with the sunlight and he sat and watched the occasional ripple as the fish and other pondlife went about their business. 

"Hey, what's up?" he asked as Rukia approached him, not turning around.

"Not much," she said holding Kagami Rei wrapped in a blanket. "Thought the little runt could use some air, she's gotta get used to the elements sometime."

Dante looked around "She's only a few weeks old."

"Well shit, it'll only make her stronger. Just like her Dad!" she said 

"Yeah, some pillar of strength I am." Rukia sat down beside him, she was also carrying Yamato. Dante raised an eyebrow

"We're family. Remember that and we got a new member to our little group. I know its tough but fucks sake Dante, you're a Shinobi of Konoha. Get over it! You're not allowed to be like this, because....if you are....who's going to support me?" Rukia said getting teary eyed but not crying.

Dante looked at her and then at Yamato. Vergil didn't need to say anything, he never did. He could feel him NOT looking at him but knew he had a small smile on his face.

"Now, you gonna be a shinobi or not? cos Tora would have kicked your ass if she saw you like this" she asked.

Dante lay on his back and flipped up. "Sorry for making you guys worry. I'm back. Now give me my daughter before you break her." he smiled. 

Rukia knew it wasn't his regular smile but it was a step and one day he would be truly back, but for now he was out of his depression and that was good enough for her.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenshi looked at the fine chain, it would be good for his earth jutsu. "A Discount... if you can have a demo with my fans" He shrugged, and nodded his head. "Go ahead, just dont mess them up" He smilied and started  touching the chain and lifting it to find out things about it. It was a nice color, a little heave but bearable as a weapon. "Either way its a deal"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2009)

"Magnetic true but if I have hold of them that ability would be pointless and orginality... well yeah I not excatly the kind of imagentive shinobi, it was ethire that or you attempting to disarm or immoblise me."Ryu stated he looked at the sky and added, "And this test actully suits what seems to be your teams weakness... Teamwork since I dout you can beat me without assisting your team members."
_This enclosure is very damp, their plenty of places for an ambush and they can already use at least one element most of them... Should be an interesting battle._
Ryu looked back at the group, he made a lightning seal and thought, _Best not use to much power or I might hurt them... to much, let's avoid the vital points._


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2009)

"I can't do shit with them, you show me." Musashi said handing the fans back to Kenshi. "I wanna see how they work." He had made a version of his own fans and they were incredibly sharp around the edges, but it was getting them to distribute the chakra the user fed into it evenly which was the problem, especially during quick movements. He needed to see them in action with someone who knew how to manipulate them.

__________________________________________________

Megumi watched the Hyuuga family from afar and was left feeling a little sad. In the end she was alone. She didn't miss her own parents but rather just the idea of having a family. Vergil had saved her from a life of pain and suffering but in the end she was left with nothing. She shook her head and slapped her face in an attempt to snap herself out of it.

"Right! Lots of work to do!" she said with a determined look about her. The Hokage had seemed a little tense recently and she wondered why. She decided to go and see him. She nodded at the guards who rushed to her and helped her into the carriage. It was increasingly difficult to do things with one hand after Kurohara and Viral had sawed it off when she was held captive. 'But life goes on', she thought as they headed towards the Main building in New Konoha.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 24, 2009)

The carriage stopped at the entrance to the main building and was greeted by the guards. 

"Hyuuga-sama" One of them respectfully bowed. "We are honored by your arrival, but unfortunately lord Hokage is not available. If you would want to your words delivered to him, we will be more than honored to be of help." 

"Hyuuga-sama." Another guard approached the carriage and bowed. "Hajima-sama is in the building and is avail-"


"No need Yuhigo." The Hokage himself approached from behind the carriage, robed in the traditional white kage coat. "I am... available, if that's the word." He slowly strolled forwards past the guards, who consistently kept their heads down in reverence. "I am... listening." He spoke, not waiting for Megumi to settle on foot. "Or would Hyuuga-sama prefer privacy?"


___________________________


"So..." The ever mystic leader raised his beverage on top of the mountain, with his unmoving lieutenant aside, overlooking the panorama seething with a massive black, all flowing to a direction. "Will you help? Or will you just watch?" 

"I don't have a plan. Whatever your wisdom sees fit." Kei kept his arms folded, his head turning to his side to share vision with the leader.  

The leader spun the cup with his fingers and suddenly dropped it by a mistake. The cup broke into tiny shards, and what was left of the drink splashed into everywhere. "You don't have to plan to oversee what will happen." His head lightly shook as the liquid started to flow down in single droplets from the mountain peak. "There is... water everywhere." He stared, without motion, at the hesitant water eating its way down.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 24, 2009)

As Yamato and the ANBU member entered through the doors an uneasy, kind of weery feeling can be felt down Yamato's spine. The hall was quiet and empty, there was absolutely no sound, all except the echoing footsteps made by Yamato and her ANBU companion. "Okay, I've been waiting long enough, why did you bring me here?" Yamato asked impatiently. 
"Calm yourself, all will be revealed shortly," the ANBU calmly assured.
"Hmph," Yamato said as they continued to walk. Soon, they arrived at their arrived destination, the ANBU leader's office. "Welcome, Yamato, I've been expecting you. We have some business to discuss..." the ANBU leader greeted.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2009)

"That is up to you Hokage-sama. I merely paid a visit to you today as you have been a little tense of late." Megumi said stepping out of the carriage and bowing graciously.

"I believe recent times have been quite taxing and would like to offer any help I can. The Hyuuga are always willing to lend aid, no matter how menial the task." she said, "and please, call me Megumi."

_________________________________________

Dante and Rukia walked around for a little bit

"So let's see that cake shop of yours." Dante said as they walked towards the venue. 

"It's a fucking swordshop you asswit." she said

"You know if you carry on like that Kagami Rei is going to have just as foul a mouth as yours. Not that I mind but I can think of a few that would beat you to death if her first words were 'fuck'." Dante said holding Kagami carefully. He still hadn't got used to being a dad but he was delighted with the situation.

"Yeah sure whatever, looks it's right over there!" Rukia said pointing to her shop. It was a shop which had no front and so no doors or windows. The products were all there to see and there were baskets full of swords and on display up on the walls were the more pricier weapons.

"We do tagged kunai and scrolls too." she said as Dante picked up a sword from the basket with one hand and held Kagami with the other. He swung the sword a few times and put it back into the basket, "We also buy swords - not interested in selling Rebellion are you? Though at the moment I don't think we could afford it."

Musashi was talking with a customer as he looked almost in fear at Rukia

"Listen kid, don't mention anything about a discount or seriously, she'll kill us. And don't think she can't, that's Hyuuga Dante beside her, her twin brother." Musashi whispered to Kenshi.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenshin lay there spinning two kunai on his right hand. One on his pointer, the other one his middle. Each kunai was masterfully being spun in the opposite direction then the other. This was almost too easy thanks to years of practice. "Oddly enough your doing that..it was Sasuke who you taught you that" Tadakatsu said as he looked at his youngest son just sit relaxed. "Shouldnt you go tell the Hokage or something..?" Kenshin replied in return. It was odd too Kenshin that his father and brother once more had a conversation for the first time in months. "I will..but I need to make sure that narrow passage is as important as we think. Numbers would mean nothing..only ability but if we lose...the enemy will charge through easily and then find themselves in the village in a half day's march" Tadakatsu replied. 

"I dont like this idea..of waiting..were not only but why do I get the feeling that there is more to them then we know.." Kenshin stated. "Akatsuki will find a way to get involved..the other villages are invovled..it all doesnt seem right..the scene..this..war" Tadakatsu nodded at his son's thoughts but he had no time to dwell on them..he had other things to focus on.
___________________________________________________________

"Considering the rest are most likely heading towards the base...what about that Hyuuga kid, the one that killed Vergil. Leader wont be happy.." Kameda stated. "I'm using my own judgement...we need a replacement and while he's just some arrogant kid, his abiltities are no doubt powerful. If the leader finds him useful..it works, if not..I'll proceed with my mission" Sasuke answered. The Sharingan Warrior continued on walking and while he looked perfectly fine..the poision from the earlier fight was bothering him but he refused to let anybody know. He would find a way to treat it some other time..
"What about the glass guy, he's got pretty interesting stuff. And that weird dude who was with the Hyuuga..the fact they all want to join our little party makes me feel quite honored to know we are well known for our elite shinobi and that others feel that they too..can fit into the mix" Kameda said. 
"It's all the leader's decision..I'm not a recruiter but I will not pointlessly kill without reason.." Sasuke lowered his head..his right arm was getting numb.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 24, 2009)

The Hokage turned back to Megumi and said nothing. He then nodded to the guards and they retreated back to their positions. There was a carriage, Megumi, and the Hokage yards in front of the building. 

"I am touched by your considerateness Hyuuga-sama." He slightly bowed, still keeping his hands behind his back. "It would be an honor for me to take a walk alongside you, would you consider it?" 

Giving a half-hearted smile as Megumi hesitantly accepted, the Hokage turned to his side and with the Hyuuga clan leader headed straight to the forest nearby. 

It has been a while since Otawa allowed himself to keep any short distance from anybody. Daily races of thoughts had aged his lifelong motivation. The lines beneath his eyes had grown dark and wariness had dwelt evident.          

"My apology for turning down your kindness, but Hyuuga-sama, I may not call your name for that is what makes the past and the presence." The Hokage smiled and looked at the confused ten-year-old lady. "...Not until you stop calling me Hokage-sama."

Not leaving the little girl enough time to respond, Otawa took her hand and carried her on his back. "Up or down?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2009)

Megumi laughed as she rested on Otawas back, "Up!" she laughed.

It was a while since anyone had treated her as a child, or indeed since she let anyone treat her as one. Otawa and herself had similarities, the responsibility of leadership had chipped away at their stamina and their own happiness. Megumi sometimes grew tired of it and wanted nothing more than to run around aimlessly as she had seen the children in the camp do. However, due to the fact that she was practically the last Head member left, and that her father was the Head of the Hyuuga, it was a responsibiility put onto her before she had a choice.

"Uncle Otawa," she said once the guards had left, "How have you been? You seem tired and a little sad. I don't like seeing you like this." she said as his arms rested his shoulders, "I...think Tora's death was a bit too much for this village at the moment. I miss her a lot." she said hugging his neck, her righ hand holding her left forearm

Again, she felt her left arm that had no hand. It had healed but her brain still thought it was there, only to be grimly reminded on a daily basis that it wasn't. As cruel as her father was, he had never gone so far and this new experience was utterly devastating


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 24, 2009)

And now they were in midair. 

"Yeah I miss her too! And I think hate the desk! Being a kage was cool but I really want to travel around!" He shouted, turning his head half-backwards so that his voice could be audible while his feet surfed the air. Feeling these strong gusts slapping against his face was equally emotional as seeing Vergil alive or Rin back.   

Death is something that constantly hangs upon a shinobi's head since his birth. One lives for today and dies tomorrow, suddenly gone and be forgotten as the gusts of time mercilessly washes away their vestiges. Too many had followed the path and left without farewell. Some among those departures had left this world bereft. One day Otawa would also die, of what he could not be sure. The question remained, lingering in his head: what was his part when someone close to him begone? Would it be a little mourn, a little woe, and then an effacement, or would it be silence, would it be thoughts and a life upon their memorial?

"I want ramen!" Otawa suddenly shouted in the mid of the howling current. "Do you want some?"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 24, 2009)

Grabing the fans he put them at his side. "Eh... why not" He formed handsigns and did a jutsu, "Doton: Earth Wall" a small wall made of rock rised from the ground and Kenshi grabbed his fans out. He put his own chakra in each of them and andput them in the air. "Put how much you want in your fans first, then you just have to keep the same amount in as you do movements, it takes time to get it." With a quick whip, he brought the fan down and slashed at the wall, and it split in half. The wall crumbled to the ground and was now rubble. "You dont always have to put chakara in for attacks, it depends on which elements you use... he is a example." He put the fans away again so he could do his jutsu. Aiming at the tree he sadi, "Water Dragon Jutsu" he made small dragon and aimied where it could stop, before it hit his end point, he put his fans out and just with stregnth he thrusted them threw the air and a burst of wind came out. It eventuall hit the dragon and made it loose shape, pouring on the ground. "I do not have wind element, I used my natural resources by using the air already here."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 24, 2009)

“This stupid fucking rain!”  Mikael yelled looking up at the eagle soaring above him.  “At least she has finally picked up the pace…” he growled as he blasted through the trees.  “I wonder why we are having the meeting.”  He mumbled to himself as he continued on his eyes narrowing.  

Mikael jumped to the side slightly as he heard the flap of the birds wings near him, almost causing him to collide with a tree.  “Must you sneak up on me like that?!” he snapped as he looked over at her.

“We are almost there…”  Rin said quietly as she glanced at her partner.

“I am not an idiot!  I know this!”  Mikael snapped again as he broke free of the trees and began to slow.

Rin smiled lightly but chose not say anything at his words as the approached the entrance.  The magnificent bird landed lightly near the opening letting Rin slide off to land on her feet.  “I will call you…” she said quietly.

“About fucking time!”  Mikael snapped as he entered the base, shaking the rain from his head, Rin following silently behind him.
______________________________________________

“I don’t have much…but thank you for helping me…”  Kiya said solemnly to Mia.

“Don’t worry about it.  Working at the shop has given me a few muscles anyway.”  Mia said laughing trying to make the kunoichi smile.

“I don’t doubt it…” Kiya said chuckling only slightly at her words.  “It’s right there…” she added pointing at the house that though new, still housed plenty of memories for her.

“Right…doesn’t look like anyone is home right now.”  Mia said shrugging as she stepped on the porch.

“Yeah…”  Kiya said softly as she opened the door.  She led Mia up the stairs into her room.  “I will get my trunk…” 

“Sure…sure…” Mia said looking around the simple room as she waited.

Kiya went to the closet and pulled out her trunk and opened the lid looking at the empty bottom.  “I guess we will start with the clothes…” she said moving to the dresser and opening a drawer, she grabbed the contents and moved to put them in the trunk.

“You guys were really close weren’t you…”  Mia said as she picked up a picture that stood on the dresser.

“What?  Oh yeah…”  Kiya said smiling as she walked over and looked at the picture.  It was a playful one, taken on a sunny day by the lake.  “We were only academy students then…” she said quietly as she took the picture letting her hands trace over the faces.  “That’s Tora there…” she said pointing at her friend.  “Dante…and Rukia before her…accident…” Kiya added as she pointed to each of the smiling faces.  “Ichirou…” she sighed as she wiped at a tear.

“You really are close with the Hyuuga’s aren’t you?”  Mia said feeling bad for her words earlier.

“I…I was…”  Kiya said looking at the picture again.  “Oh and back there…that’s the Hokage-sama…Vergil…and…I think her name was Rin…I had forgotten they had gotten caught in the background of the picture…”  Kiya said chuckling as she point at the three walking in the distance of the photograph.  She wiped another tear as she sighed pressing the picture against her chest.  “Simpler days…” she said quietly.

“Right…let’s get things finished…” Mia said as she went to get more clothes.  

Kiya nodded quietly and looked at the picture once more, again her fingers lightly trailing over the faces before her.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 24, 2009)

"Well what do you know..you can hear Mikeal's loud mouth all the way from here.." Kameda smirked as he looked at his partner who then clutched his right arm in pain. "Hey buddy..you better shape off if you dont wanna look bad" Kameda said, maintaing a poistive attitude despite the fact he knew that Sasuke barely got injured and this one was getting serious. "I'll be fine.." Sasuke replied. The Sharingan Warrior nearly fell on one knee before he stood upright and stopped clutched his arm. The two Akatsuki members once more began to walk towards the Akatsuki base..they were just a few feet from the entrance anyway..


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2009)

"Ryu's strongest sealing technique eh? Five seal tags placed around the remainants of the mountain one for each element. So in theory, no one should be able to disort it or brake it. However, I dout it will last long... A few seconds at most?"Draine drew her katana, it glowed a slight purple colour and she slashed it downwards at the barrier.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2009)

Earlier

_"Yuriko, wait here, I'm going to go talk to Ashe." Jasik said, and ran towards the direction Ashe had gone. He followed her far behind, not hoping to startle her. "Now this feels like a stalking mission. Oh well, she seems to be up to something. She may need comfort. Maybe I could clear up whatever she seems to dislike me for." he thought to himself. He followed her out the gate, and proceded to follow her in the trees._​
Jasik kept following her in the trees, not making any sounds as he did so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

"Eh?" Koyaiba asked. He looked up, eyes widening. "Shit!" he shouted, queasy stomach forgoten. "Get that crap away from me!" He made some quick seals, and brought up a wall of earth to block lightning Ryu was preparing. "I _hate_ lightning," he mutterd, drawing his sword and gathering chakra. "This is gonna be a hell of a training excercise...."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 24, 2009)

As Jasik walked into the forest a strong hand pulls him roughly and pushes him against a tree. Small hands kept his hands pinned to the tree, and kept him from moving. Ashe looks up to him with a smirk "Baka...." she mumbles some then wipes the smirk off her face. "Why are you following me? Am i just that irresistible?" A amused grin goes on to her face but it was clear what she just said was sarcasm. "I suggest you go inside really" she says as she takes a kunai out then using it she keeps him to the tree by his cloths. "I have training to attend to so I can't sit around playing your childish mr stalker fantasy games" she said humorously and shrugs, then runs off into the rainy forest.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2009)

Jasik laughed when Ashe ran off. He pulled the kunai out of his shirt, and started chasing after her. In seconds, he could see her figure. "Com'ooonn! They're not stalker games, just...stalker games!" he said, then laughed. What had begun as a personal watching game, turned into a game of tag.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ashe had started walking regularly. She had gotten rid of him, or so she thought. Her hasnda went into her pocket. _'This is perfect weather to train'_ she thought to herself some. "I need to be able ot protect the people I love after all.." she said. "I wonder....what if i visit the Hidden mist village? The place I grew up. Would it be a bad idea..but..i heard the Mizukage is even worse than before.." she mutters some. Ashe reaches behind her and grabs a hold of one of the crossed swords on her back. After letting go she continues to walk. "Maybe I will get to train after all" she smirks some.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 24, 2009)

Myou laughed. "So.... Koyaiba-kun hates lightning, eh? You are on the wrong team then! I am a Raiton user!" She laughed, completely amused. "Let's see... Ground is moist..." She said, stomping the ground a few times. "My jutsus would be effective, but Koyaiba is a Doton-type, and is weak against Raiton jutsu, so I shouldn't use my jutsu anywhere near him... Not sure about Kumori... She thought out loud. Her eyes gazed around quickly. She grabbed wire and shuriken with a smirk and ran off into the trees. "Bye bye!" She yelled, running through the trees, several bunshin now with her, spreading wire all over the place with shuriken attached, as well as explosive notes. Since her bunshin were doing this as well, some of the wires and explosive notes were simply illusions.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2009)

Jasik continued to follow Ashe. Her figure was lost at one point, but then he could see it again. This time, he was the one that pinned her to the tree, making her unable to move. "An answer to your earlier question." Jasik whispered. "You are just that irresistable." he whispered again, and laughed, he let her go, and took one step back, still smiling.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ashe smiles then turns into a puff of smoke. A clone? A powerful wind mixed with the rain so suddenly that would cause some damage. She sits in a tree as some fall down from some chakra she put in it. A grin was on her face. "Too bad my hearts taken....too bad for you" she laughs at the last part. Her fan was open and one arm was resting on it. "Hmm.... seems like this will be fun..be prepared..." she said.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2009)

Jasik continues to smile. "Oh really? Who's the lucky guy?" Jasik said, making a sarcastic face at her. "Oh, and I am prepared. A fun little brawl would be good." He said, and laughed. "Oh, but I've forgotten most of my jutsu, you'll have to go easy on me. So, who's gonna throw the first punch?" he said, looking up to her in the trees.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2009)

*Kumori *watched the squad, *"Hn...No one better have suiton...If they do...let's just say, don't let me use a jutsu."* She says, playing with one of her rubber bands, watching around, to be more of a defense, _*'Since everyone thinks the test has begun, and seriously what help am I...when they're all running around, they're going to get their asses kicked...so I guess I better be look-out.'* _She thinks to herself coldly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

Koyaiba watches Myou scamper away. Determined to get the last word in, he shouts, "Whatever, Princess!" He shakes his head, and does some quick hand signs. He thrusts his hands at the ground, immediatly begining to tunnel. He lets out a deep, contented sigh. He was in his element now. He could feel everything, the light pitter patter of Myou's feet, even Ryu's....no, he couldn't feel Ryu. _So he's in a tree, or not moving,_ he thought. _Let's do this._


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 25, 2009)

Hikaru walked to right outside of the genin barracks, taking a few steps inside, looking around. "I'm looking for a few people! Shinge, Hikari, Ayuma!" He called out. "Front and center right now!" Hikaru commanded with a chuckle. _Oh my GOD, this is fun! What to do for their first test...?_ He wondered as he waited for his three students to report to him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 25, 2009)

Shinge heard his name called from the entrance of the room, and his face immediatly turned serious. "Hai!" he said, as he disappeared from his position on the bed to in front of Hikaru. He looked straight forward, not particualarly looking at anything, with a solid look on his face. His jaw was locked, and nothing could would make him laugh, yell, cough, or anything. "Yes sensei?" he said, assuming this was his sensei.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 25, 2009)

_Earth? Is he serious... Clearly not all of them have learned about all the elements yet. Maybe I'm just expecting to much from them, their already know much more then I did at Genin rank._ Ryu hit the ground sneding a minor eletrical charge across the damp ground, it was only minor and wouldn't cause any major damage. "Lightning Field Jutsu."
His other hand still rested on the hilt of his Katana that still remained within it's Soya.

Draine sighed slightly disapointed when the barrier was broken after a single hit. "For such a powerful sealing technique, my katana destoryed it in a single hit... somethings are no fun any more..." She put the Katana across her back and continued onwards. Evenetully she reached the portal that was meant to connect both the fiend and shinobi world togeather, suprisingly it survived Ryu's arch-field resengan.
"This should be interesting..."She mummbled and made hand seals walking towards it. With each completed squence one of the runes became active.

"So why cant you find out how to make runite?"Tyber asked Agzal, he leaned back pretending to be mostly calm about it but in reality he was troubled greatly, having Draine alive and with all her weapons, chakra, and skills would cause alot of trouble for both Ryu and his summoner.
"Ever since Pein using that technique to erricate a majority of Kohona alot of techniques and knowledge was lost in a short period. Draine was alive and was out on some missions so she never took part in defending Kohona. As a result of losing knowledge anyone from the hidden leaf village wont know about Runite or how to forge the metal. You 100% sure that no one would even have a remote idea or even how to brake it?"
"Only if they are an very powerful swordsmen or woman that does alot of traveling. Theirs a chance someone like that would know it but to be honest, with all the problems and issues that every village has it will be hard for you to approch any."
"I know..."Tyber muttered he leaned back and added, "Where fighting an oppent that is beyond my own stranght even with all my summons I dout i'll be able to beat her."
"Enough of this Tyber, she isn't the pressing issue, your son is, the stronger he becomes more of a threat he is to the villages. He mastered Arch within a few days of training considering it's complexity it should of took years, and now your teaching him Gaiden Art's and Secert Jutsu's? Maybe your not taking the farseer's warnings seriously."
"Telling the future is impossible, you can predict one path but their are millions of others. Besides, he could of allowed Marxon to use him to gain a huge ammount of power... But he didn't."
"For the sake of the village and the lives of others I hope your right."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hikari heard her voice being called. Their sensei was there. Hikari made her way to him and looks up at him with a serious look, yet it was placid. "Sensei?" she asks, and wonders if he is really their sensei. He looked to have a excited look on his face. "You are my cousin and nii-sans friend...Did they really give us someone crazy?" she cracks a small smile, one of the first in weeks. Next to her uncle getting better of course. The smile goes away as fast as it appeared. Hikari turned serious again.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 25, 2009)

Hikaru raised an eyebrow at Hikari. "Cousin and nii-san? Who might they be?" He asked her, maintaining his slightly serious, slightly excited face. "And I can give you no guarantee that I am _not_ crazy. I did slaughter a village by myself a while ago. I had a bloodlust. I have a twisted mind at times, but that is for you to witness for yourselves." He said.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 25, 2009)

Shinge heard all that Hikaru had just said. His serious face slightly disappeared, and he gasped, "Awesome." he said. "You'll use some of that blood lust with us sometime, huh?" he said in excitement, with a smile as wide as can be on his face. "I mean we have to learn what it's like to fight a psycho, crazy opponent, huh?" he said, "Oh, no offense."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 25, 2009)

HIkari blinks some "Kenshin and Ashe! Don't I look like them?" she frowns some at him and glares playfully. "A whole village slaughter wow" she mumbles then gets serious again. "Hikaru is your name i believe... but now it's sensei." She looks to Shinge "he does have that crazy psychopathic look in his eye doesn't he?" she grins some, but she was just kidding.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 25, 2009)

Hikaru looked at Shinge. "Watch what you say, okay?" He warned, and in one extremely quick movement, a sword appeared from his gloves and he was behind Shinge in a moment, sword at his neck. "Don't piss me off." He added then laughed, the sword turning into a mist then being absorbed back into his gloves. "But I'll give you a break this time." He chuckled, walking back in front of the two.

"Ashe, you say?" He said, looking at Hikari. "I know her much better than I do Kenshin, I must say." He admitted. "But that doesn't mean I will go easy on you, okay?" Hikaru warned. "Now where the heck is Ayume or Ayuma or whatever?" He wondered.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 25, 2009)

Shinge's eyes widened as the sword immediatly appeared at his neck. "...Woah!" he gasped. When it disappeared, he started leughing with excitement. "That. Was. AWESOME!" he yelled. "Oh, and sensei, I wasn't trying to be mean, I show my greatest respect." he said, as he bowed. "But, do you know when we'll start training, I was hoping we could whenever that third person gets here we could go immediatly...but you're the sensei! Do what you like!" he said, giving a thumbs up.

Shinge turned to Hikari, and started laughing. "He does!" he said, kidding this time.


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 26, 2009)

Ayuma walked in the room leaned back and arms behind her head. Kira was on her shoulder as they entered. Ayuma looks around and notices Shinge, Hikari, and Hikaru. _Finally, maybe we can do something for once..._ She thinks to herself. "Ya' called me? And it's Ayuma by the way. Ay-u-ma!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 26, 2009)

"Watch your mouth Ayuma..." Hikaru said, shooting her a glare. He looked across his whole squad. "I don't know anything about you guys so tell me a bit about yourselves, okay? Likes, dislikes, goals, anything that you think I should know about you." He suggested. "Then we can get on with a test. If you pass the test, I will start to train you all until we get a mission... Assuming you all survive." He laughed.


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 26, 2009)

Ayuma grumbled as she stepped into the group. Kira jumped onto the floor beside her and glanced at Hikaru. "Well, who should go first?" Ayuma spoke, not really caring. She was more excited about the test that would come. She looked at the other two next to her. _At least there's another girl in the group..._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 26, 2009)

Toratheblur said:


> *Tsuya* nods, "Sounds pretty rough on your part...surprised that you managed, but you're alive now. You don't have a chance to change your past...but I've learned from experiances...You can change your present and future." She says, leaning against the wall with the man. "What're your thoughts on that destiny crap?" she says with a small chuckle.




"Destiny...." Seijun said quietly, looking off at nothing. He waited a long time before answering, considering the best way to replay. "Destiny," repeated the green-eyed Tenken, "I believe that people are given pre-set paths to follow. However, we do not have just one path, like many believe. I think the path we take can shift, and turn, and possibly even cease to be a true path. It depends on the choices we make, the things we do....and the people we meet."

Seijun blinked, looking back at Tsuya. Falling silent, the shinobi leaned back against the wall, and folded his arms over his chest.

OOC: Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2009)

"Pretty damned impressive," Musashi said observing what Kenshi had just done. It had given him a unique idea for his own fans. "Right, now this chain....it would usually be double what you had in your wallet buuut since you were so kind, I'll give it to you for half price. If you don't want it now I'll keep it to one side for you." he said scribbling some notes.

Rukia walked over, "You better not be giving another fucking discount! I'll quite happily stick that fan of yours up your ass. Sideways." she said stomping over to the pair.

"Last time...I swear!" Musashi pleaded, which was odd considering the size of the man and the size of Rukia. She glared at the Swordsmith and then spun towards Kenshi with a finger pointed at his forehead.

"You owe me! Forget whatever deal you had with him, I'll call on you for a favour sometime and you'll deliver!" she said sagely

"You the Godfather or something?" Dante asked watching the events from across the room

"Damn right! And I'll put a horses head in your bed if you're not careful!" Rukia said stomping off out of the shop. Dante waved and smiled.

"Don't worry about her, she's all bark. Me on the other hand...I bite" he gnashed his teeth at Kenshi and laughed as he followed Rukia out.

"Uhhh....so half price then?!" Musashi said a little psychologically scarred from that episode

_____________________________

"Ramen?! You bet!" Megumi said gleefully. It had been so long since she had someone take care of her that she had almost forgotten the feeling. With Uncle Vergil gone and Uncle Otawa the Hokage it would seem as if the world was indeed spinning, but a little too fast for her liking.

As the landed Megumi became disappointed as her feet touched the Earth once more, she smiled at her own childishness. She looked up to Otawa, though he too had a smile his eyes were darkened from worry and lack of sleep.

"Uncle, what's the matter? I'm now in a position to help so just let me know." she asked

________________________________________


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 26, 2009)

Shinge listened to what Hikaru had to say about telling about themselves, and decided to say something after the long silence. "Okay...well, as you know, my name is Shinge, my parents are dead, I like to train, talk-oh, by the way, you're gonna have to catch me when I talk while you're speaking, I need to stop, uuuuhh, I like to read, garden, basically anything fun. I don't like....I don't know. My hobbies are...training...reading...talking...and gardening." he said, and he wasn't being sarcastic about the talking part either.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 26, 2009)

"Oh my god! Shut up! We get it!" Hikaru commanded and grabbed Shinge's arm, sending a small shock through it, which would only sting a little bit. "I think I know all I need to about him so... Hikari or Ayuma, go." He said, waiting for another one to speak up. _Note to self... Never ask Shinge a question that has an answer any more than ten.... no, five words..._ He thought.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2009)

OOC: I'll take control of Rin and Mikael for this bit

Viral and Kurohara casually walked into the new akatsuki base, Viral looking at his coat once more

"Those damned traps singed my coat." Viral announced to everyone.

Kurohara smiled but before he could react Mikael was in their faces. Rin sighed at his petulance. 

"YOU?! What are you fuckers doing here?! That Uchiha dickhead couldn't finish you off but I sure as hell will."

Viral glared at the cocky Akatsuki and then glanced at Rin. "Hubba hubba! Rin? You still partnered up with this assclown?" Rinturned her head quietly pretending not to hear it. Mikael grabbed Viral coat

"That thing might be singed but I'm going to fucking impale to make sure that your coat is all that's left of you! Why don't you just fuck off!"

Kurohara rubbed his forehead as he started to feel a bit fuzzy. He smirked and activated his chakra dispelling the genjutsu that Rin had put over the two. Of course Viral and Mikael not exactly genjutsu types fell under the vixens spell and were docile for the moment.

She walked over and pulled Mikael away from Viral, Kurohara doing the same with his partner. The two teams were similar and Kurohara wondered who's genjutsu techniques were better between the two. That particular piece of research would have to wait as he sat Viral down, not willing to snap him out of it before the meeting was well and truly under way. Until then he remained quiet, pulling out a book and reading.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 26, 2009)

Shinge grabbed his arm in pain. "I wasn't joking!" he yelled. "Jeez. I was just warning you." he said, rubbing his arm until the pain was gone. "Try to answer a question, and I get attacked." he mumbled to himself. "Guess I'll just go back to my silent gothic mood." he mumbled again, and got a serious face.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Hikari watches Hikaru. "I like many things such as family and friends. I hate people like Orochimaru and also Kenpachi. My goal is to hmm.." she says. Hikaru grabs some of her hair and thinks. "I don't really know what my main goal is, but I know I want to protect this village. You know.. the will of fire kind of thing" she says.
*

Otaski sighs boredly. He was at the Akatsuki base with nothing much to do but wait, and possible train. His akatsuki cloak was darker than usual. It was possibly blood on there. "Soon..." he mumbles some and continues to wait with his eyes closed. After a few more minuets he starts to walk further into the base. His cloak swishes behind him as he walks further into the darkness.


*Ashe watches him as if he was dumb a bit. "You need a new job. Mr stalker" she grins some. "You need to be taught manners" she smiles then opens her fans fully. "I shouldn't use my fan on such a training battle, but possibly my swords. Then i think why not beat you with my fans" a tiny grin appears on her face. "Don't cry to me if you get hurt now..." she shrugs then stands up on the limb. *


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 26, 2009)

Jasik laughs a bit. "My job is my friends." he said, then caught himself. "Not like that." he said, then laughed. "Oh, use whatever weapon you want. I don't need one to defend against _you_." he said. "I won't hurt myself." he said, then started pacing back and forth. He pulled a kunai out of his pouch, and held it firmly in his hand.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2009)

*Kumori* continues to watch, *"Hn...come take your best shot..." *she mumbles, watching around, watching for the perfect opening for them all, after hopping into a tree.
___________________________________________​*Tsuya* nods slightly, "Yeah..." she says then looks away, _'Shit...I've run out of ideas...' _She thinks, putting her hands over her eyes shamefully. "Well...hmmm..." She says aloud.
___________________________________________​*Shikka* carries his unconcious sister to their home, "Oh crap..." he says, setting her on her bed, and throwing some blankets on *Inka*. Then he walks to his own room, then warms himself up, by adding some blankets to himself, dosing a bit himself.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 26, 2009)

Seijun looked up at the sky, noticing a decline in the rain. _We should probably be getting back,_ thought the Tenken with reluctance. Sighing, he looked back at Tsuya. "Tsuya-dono," he said. "The rain is letting up. Do you think we should head back while we have a chance?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2009)

Tsuya nods to Seijun, "Yeah...I think we should go back..." she says then looks away, like she has something else to say, then she bends down, fiddling with the water on the ground, moving it with her finger quietly, "I don't really mind the rain honestly...but we can..." She whispers, flicking her fingers, splattering the water to the ground.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 26, 2009)

Hikaru nodded at Hikari. "It's okay not to have a goal. Sometimes it is best to develop a goal over time that you can be sure about. Wanting to protect the village is rather honorable." He explained. _She reminds me a lot of Ashe..._ He thought. "And how about you, Ayuma?" Hikaru asked, looking at Ayuma now.
---
Myou chuckled lightly from somewhere inside the forest. She ran out of the forest toward Ryu, circling around him, suddenly, a few other Myous came out of the forest and did the same. "Show us what you can do!" One of them said.


----------



## Trueheartless (Jan 27, 2009)

Ayuma looked at Hikaru. "Well, I guess I like being around nature, friends, and family. I dislike inconsiderate people, some of my hobbies are playing with Kira, being outside and watching the sky. And my goal is to...umm..." Ayuma shrugged while Kira rubbed against her. "Well, I guess I don't have a goal."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2009)

Dante and Rukia arrived at Rukia's house.

"You know that house....was for you and Tora." Rukia said

"Yeah, I don't think I'm quite ready to live there on my own yet. Not with Kiya gone now." he said

"Hmm. Well just chill here for as long as you like. I'm going out for a bit. I wanna see what that Seijun baka is up to. You can keep Vergil nii san company too." she said and left

"Looks like it's us three!" Dante said looking at the sword that didn't say much and the baby that couldn't speak, "well may as well start a monologue then. It was a cold night on a winters day when ...." Dante said starting to tell a random story. Kagami seemed to enjoy it whilst the sword fell from it's upright position to laying flat on the ground as if asleep. Dante laughed.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 27, 2009)

"Oro?" Seijun said softly, looking at Tsuya as she played in the water. Seijun hesitated, wondering whether or not he should ask..*You should,* Tsuki-Neji volunteered. _Go back to sleep,_ Seijun retorted silently. Still, the otherwordly weapon was correct....in a fashion. Gently tapping Tsuya's shoulder, Seijun fielded the question. "Is something else on your mind, Tsuya-dono?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2009)

Rukia finally found her dark haired friend, though she would never admit to him being more than a disciple of her brother. She watched him from behind a tree sniggering as she read the atmosphere between him and Tsuya. 

"My my! Quite the player aren't you, you turdhead!" She said in a typical greeting. "I turn my head for a moment and you've already have some poor woman fawning over you! Is your plan to be Konohas first high class pimp, cos I'll stick an axe in your ass if it is!"

She turned and smiled at Tsuya. "Hiya!" She grinned


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2009)

Tsuya sighs, "Well...I can't keep anything from you...acctually...I really-" she gets out before the obnoxious woman barges over. "I think...W-we should talk about it...Later Seijun-kun..." She whispers. "Hello Rukia, why did you come in search of Seijun-san?" Tsuya says, in a change of tone, and suffix. She continued to look at Rukia, a stone-like stare on her face.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2009)

"Ohohohoho! Did I interrupt something??!" Rukia says enjoying the moment. "Tsuya and Seijun sitting in a tree f-u-c-k-i-n-g. Or have you not got that far yet?" she says slapping Seijun on the back

"Come on lad! You don't wanna be like Vergil nii-san do you? Only got some after he died!" Rukia said poking fun at the man in the sword. "Right! RUKIA MISSION!!"

"We're going to a fun fair!!" she exclaimed. She figured that everyone could use a break after all the crap that had gone down. It's not like they spent their money for the missions, so it would be ok she figured

There was a new place that had opened just outside of Konoha and she was desperate to check it out

"Pack a swimsuit! We leave tomorrow dammit!" she said giddy from excitement "I'm going to round up some others!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2009)

"HELL NO!  WE'RE NOT EVEN DATING DAMMIT!" Tsuya screams, at Rukia's first comment.

"Er...uh...Don't I have a say in anything...?  FUCK!  God dammit..." Tsuya says, flustered, startled, excited, and everything in between.  She out of full embarassment clings to Seijun, blushing vigiorously, "I guess I should tell you now..." She says, in a muffled voice.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2009)

Rukia grinned and sped off to tell everyone what her grand plan was. Dante would be the last to know of course as he didn't have a choice in the matter. Her missionwas to find Kiya and to drag her along. There were so many people to invite. She would even extend the invite to the uchiha. They always seemed like they needed a laugh

"I need some superspeed or teleportation! Arrgh this would be so much easier if I were a ninja!" She said running to where Kiya might be.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 27, 2009)

Sasuke slammed the right of his body against the earthly wall, gritting his teeth. "Relax..it should go away fine, if anything we can hear Mikeal's voice quite fine" Kameda said, trying to ease the tension. "Fuck.." Sasuke lowly said as he slammed his right arm again into the wall, it didnt make sense why he would deal with pain by inflicting more on it. Sasuke previously looked at it..obviously the poison had a obvious apperance. "Look..once the meeting is over, we'll get that fixed" Kameda replied. Sasuke slowly stood back up and stopped leaning on the wall. The Akatsuki pair continued to walk towards the meeting destination..they were now starting to realize that two others were here..
________________________________________________________________

Kenshin looked up waking up at he fell asleep at the base of at tree. Kenshin then found himself watching the great Uchiha Jounin, Uchiha Tekka arrived back from his little scounting mission. The combat hardened shinobi looked..scared and confused. "There..is..thousands..millions..we must warn the Hokage at once!" Tekka said in quick response. "I'll warn my father" Kenshin replied as the young Uchiha got up and begin to quickly climb the tree that he was sleeping against. In only a matter of a seconds, the young Uchiha found himself at the top. In even quicker succession, Kenshin made the handsigns of the signature clan jutsu. Kenshin then unleashed a great fireball into the air. The great balls of flames quickly bringing light to the surrounding area...

Tadakatsu smiled as he watched Gouzu and Miezu walk home, arguing as usual. The uchiha Leader turned around, taking note of the fireball that was burning through the air. The passage was clear but it seemed the enemy army was quickly advancing towards the area...Tadakatsu turned around once more and begun to head in the direction of the Hokage.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 27, 2009)

"Things sure have changed since I was last in the fiend world...I guess I'm missing all the destortion I caused last I was here." the earth under draine cracked with each step she took. Although she was an enermy of the fiends and a majority of them in the area she was in where of greater status or higher she wasn't perticularly bothered, she knew that attacking her would be classed as sucide by them so it was highly unlikly. "Your braking the contract between you and the fiends by coming here Draine..."
She stopped and closed her eyes and stated, "You came to my world and a certain shinobi of my clan prevented your uprising, I only spared his life because of this. As for you fiends, their is no longer a contract - you broke your end of the bargin - so I do as I please in your realm."
"The boy was the contract, we sealed a fiend into him and you promised to ensure that your family never try and remove the seal, which the child did."
"I dont blame him, having such a weak creature inside his body would make any shinobi do the same..."
The fiend growled and Draine warned, "You continue to show agreesion towards me and I assure you; You will die this second."
"Your overconfident, things have changed since you was last her..."
She sighed and muttered, "Pitty..." She formed a hand seal and opened her eyes "Secert Art: Spirit field..." The fiend got hit by five spiritual wyverns before exploding. "Let's hope no more of you are so foolish to in my way."
-----------------------
Ryu looked at them and thought to himself rather surprised by the clones _Wounder if their shadow clones, if so then best not give to much information on my fighting style's or this fight will be over without any teamwork developing. I could use my tri-gon or marta to find the real one but using marta would have same effect, tri-gon would mean leaving an opening for the others..._ Ryu jumped back or attempted to, he almost slipped in the mud _Damn the rain from eariler, this enviroment doesn't suite my styles of fighting at all._ He managed to recover by quickly using his Kakkai-Genki to form his lower half into half dragon form and used the claws to give him support. However, this wasted alot of time giving some openings for a possible attack. (I'm deferntly not going to powerplay despite him being a much higher rank.)


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 27, 2009)

The real Myou jumped out from the trees, her fingers pointed at Ryu like a gun. "Peek-a-freaking-boo! Raikou Tama!" She called out, shooting bolts of electricity at Ryu's feet. She noticed that they were keeping him in place and seeing as the ground was wet, even if Myou missed a bit and hit the ground, the electricity might still reach Ryu. Myou laughed and just as quickly as she was out of the mass of trees, she was back in, weaving in and out of the few traps that she had set up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2009)

_Three....two...one._ thought Koyaiba He burst out of the ground, swinging his swrod in preperation. "I hear you're a half decent swordsman!" He yells at Ryu. "Show me what'cha got, dragon boy!" He strikes at Ryu, but his sledgehmmer blow is quickly deflected. "Hah!" He shouts as he attacks furiously at Ryu, but the swordsman was blocking his every move. "C'mon Princess!" Koyaiba shouts. "This guys good, I can't hold him for long!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kumori *stays in her tree, then starts flipping hand seals, inching closer to the end of the branch, *"Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"* She yells, then blows a large fireball towards Ryu, then charges with her short sword after the fireball was thrown, *"MYOU! Go! Now!" *She yells, giving Myou a good opertunity as well, with Koyaiba.  She slices at Ryu after her fireball misses, *"Crap..."* she mutters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2009)

Koyaiba watches as Kumori's fireball whizzes by, never touching Ryu.
"Real smooth Kumori," he says sarcastcally as he wards off Ryu's attacks. "Come in from the left, I'll come from the right. "Princess!" He shouts. "Get something big reay! And aim to kill!" He charges in with his word, hacking and slashing away.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 27, 2009)

"ORO!?" Seijun exclaimed, caught completely off-guard by Rukia's sudden appearance. He was too flustered and busy calming himself down to oppose Rukia, though he double-taked when she started talking about a beach trip. "What!? Rukia-dono, that's-" Seijun bit his tongue, not trusting himself to speak. He felt a warm flame envelop his face; he was blushing AGAIN.....

Said blushing was only made worse when Tsuya latched onto him. Taking another deep breath, Seijun turned his shining green eyes to Tsuya again. "Tell me? Tell me what, Tsuya-dono?" Seijun asked, cocking his head in a puzzled fashion; naive to a fault, was Seijun.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 27, 2009)

Myou waited for her opportunity, flipping hand seals from inside the trees. She held a wire in her hand. Myou had a plan from the start. "Get him still for a second." Myou said, ready to execute the move she had been setting up. "And after I make my move, get out of the way. Especially you Koyaiba-kun. I might have to use Raiton." She continued, talking through one of her bunshin while the real Myou waited silently.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2009)

*Tsuya *starts shaking, "IthinkIloveyou!" She blurts out, a sentence in a word, pulling back from him slightly out of embarrassment. _'Shit...I...just...gave in...'_ she thinks, tears beginning to fill into her eyes.
_______________________________________________​*"I know what I am doing." Kumori* growls, sheathing her sword, starting for an upwards kick to Ryu, _*'Shishi Rendan...Lions barrage...'*_ she thinks, as she starts.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 27, 2009)

"ORO!?" Seijun exclaimed. He had been caught _entirely_ off guard. He'd surmised a crush at best, but this....*Well, this is unique,* supplied Tsuki-Neji. Seijun took a breath again, trying to calm the sudden rush of blood to his face. To his surprise, his heart rate appeared to have accelerated. Seijun swallowed the lump in his throat, then stepped towards Tsuya, gently reaching up with one hand to brush away the forming tears.

"Tsuya.....-chan," Seijun said hesitantly, nervous about using the suffix. "I'm not one inclined to romantic feelings. But, I would like to try a relationship, if you're willing. Now, please, calm down." Seijun did his best to smile comfortingly, putting his hands on Tsuya's shoulders to make her stop shaking.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 28, 2009)

"A ramen super pork... raso.... whatever." Otawa took a seat on the bench and shouted with a half of his lung in use at the off-guard, spinning-in-shock ramenman.

"You call it, princess, and I will try to mimic." He turned to Megumi, occasionally glancing to the ramenman who was starting to partially understand the situation. "...And did you say something?" He leaned his back against the nearby pillar, letting his arm free on the table. 

Being a kage was cool, but would be regretful if one had once been a child. 


__________________________________


"Shiro, the time has come." Lotus turned aside toward the mountain afar, where they would overlook parts of all five countries. 

Nothing yet. Lotus fully turned toward the mountain, consistently carrying the netting bag filled with skulls of all sizes and shapes imaginable. 

The vast water beside Lotus started to seethe with a tremendous rage, seemingly boiling the entire volumn with something of horrendous size and devastation. 

The water came to its original placidity, and Shiro composedly surfaced, first signaled by his emerging bunch of green hair. 

Now that Shiro had stood on the water, his clothes stayed dry and his hair went heated. His chest went up and down with exhaustion, and his pupils, both vacillating and each exchanging black and white, glowed with the conflicting presences of both Phoenix and Serpent. 

"Time to go." Shiro breathed out his words, and to head forwards they started.



____________________________

"Well... Milord... They're coming. We're to make it in time if-" Kei shrugged.

"No rules for the Akatsuki, comrade." The leader stood and calmly walk to the brink of the mountain. "And absolutely none for its leader."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2009)

*Tsuya*'s heart races faster, a blush deep red on her face, as he set his hands on her shoulders she calmed slightly. Then she looks away, then back at the man, biting her lip in thought, and nods, "I-I would like that Seijun-kun...We can try our best for it...for..._Us..._" She says, her stomach becoming nauseous from nerves, a delayed reaction she had been holding back.  Her body became a bit numb, but she stood, her body hating the nerves as much as her mind did.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2009)

“Well…I guess that’s the last of it…”  *Kiya* says quietly with a sigh as she looks around at the room.  “It’s not home…but it will do…” she says sitting on the bed as she places the photograph on the small table.  Kiya wipes at a tear that begins to fall.  “Damn…” she says throwing herself back on the bed.  “Tereya and especially Tora would kick my ass for being like this!” she growled to herself as she hit the bed with her fists.

“About time you realized that…”  *Mia* said leaning against the door jam.  

“Oh…Mia…I didn’t know you were there…”  Kiya says sitting up quickly.

“I can be sneaky like that…” she says with a chuckle.  “I made some tea.  Thought you might like to join me.  Plus I think you might have left a bite or two of that cake.  Don’t want it to go to waste.”  she says shrugging as she stands up straight.  “Besides…looks like you could stand to gain a few pounds…”  Mia says then smirks as she looks at Kiya.  “Though…as long as you don’t gain any in the breast area.  You might fall over then.”  she says her smirk still on her face.

“Your really annoying sometimes…” Kiya says with a blush as she stands.

“So I have been told.”  Mia says turning from the doorway with a laugh.  “Come on…”

“Yeah…actually I think I will go for a walk.”  Kiya says with a sigh.

“Up to you…”  Mia says shrugging.  “Don’t catch a cold being out in the rain…” she says chuckling again having already heard about Kiya’s healing.

“Yeah…I’ll try not to.”  Kiya says with a smile as she steps through the door shutting it quietly behind her.  “Looks like it has pretty much stopped anyway…” she mumbled as she stepped from the porch and began to walk down the street.
____________________________________

*Mikael* sat slumped in a corner, drooling slightly, lost in whatever vision *Rin* had seen fit to give him.  She glanced at her partner periodically but said nothing as she sat her mind lost in her own thoughts.

She thought of the past though no emotion played on her face inside she had a bit of turmoil rolling around.  “I wonder what this battle will bring…” Rin wondered to herself as she sat leaning her head back against the wall, waiting for the meeting to begin.
____________________________________

Wandering the village *Irakiri* thought about what the village was going through.  “Damn it…” she mumbled.  “If only we had been given our squads sooner.  Maybe would could have helped during this time…” Irakiri said quietly as she kicked a rock.  She was playing with one of her senbon as she walked.  With a sigh she placed it in her mouth and chewed on it slightly.  “When are we going to meet our sensei…” she mumbled as she walked back toward the pretty much empty barracks.
____________________________________

Walking silently *Ichijin* ran his hand through his hair.  “Damn…” he mumbled as he thought of the army slowly approaching them.  He looked toward the mountain for a moment his mind racing.  “I really wish you were here commander…” he mumbled as he turned and started walking again.  He passed people absently as his mind raced for an answer he could approached the Hokage with but glanced up as he saw a girl passing him.  “You shouldn’t have that in your mouth…You could end up shoving it down your throat…” Ichijin said absently as they passed each other.

The girl just glared at him as she bounced the senbon and continued on passed.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2009)

"Rukia, I know you mean well but I think the shit's going to hit the fan pretty soon." It was Dante's voice in her head. 

"huh? What...where...?" Rukia was confused as it was the first time the golden byakugan had been used on her.

"I'll fill you in on the specifics later but I've been getting this bad feeling recently and it looks like the ol byakugan has been trying to warn me. I thought it was Tora's....situation." he paused Rukia kept her mind clear but couldn't help feel a twang of sympathy, "instead it's the killing intent of an army that's big. Really big. I doubt if we have time to prepare."

"The trip will have to wait for another time. We gotta go see the Hokage or Megumi and see what the hell to do about all of this."

__________________________________________________________

Megumi went for a modest barbeque pork ramen bowl. She donned her chopsticks and was lost in gorging herself. She looked up at Otawa with a mass of noodles hanging from her mouth. She slurped up the tasty food and giggled at the situation. She rested her head on her arm and looked at The Hokage.

"You seem troubled by something. Ever since the meeting with you about Dante's clone, you've seemed quite burdened. I've been getting the feeling of foreboding but really it's probably nothing."

She looked up to the sky. It was clear and sunny with the birds flying freely. The street itself wasn't all that busy, this ramen shop was a little known secret and whilst it was a little pricey it was worth it. Megumi was glad she was with a superior as in the excitement she had forgotten to bring any money. Being the Hyuuga leader she was so used to paying for others that it was nice to get treated. The bowl of ramen was fast disappearing as Megumi continued to eat, refreshed after her little break.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 28, 2009)

"All right," Seijun said softly. "We'll see where this goes." Seijun smiled gently, as the blood finally receded from his face, and his normal color returned. Shaking his head with feline grace, in order to clear it of the haze, Seijun helped Tsuya stand properly.

Without taking the time to properly think about it, Seijun quickly embraced Tsuya, releasing her after only a moment. Predictably, the rush of heat had returned. *Okay, step one,* Tsuki-Neji intervened. *Stop blushing every time you touch the girl, or vice-versa.* _I'll work on it,_ Seijun snapped wryly.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 28, 2009)

Shiro and Lotus both set their feet in the base almost at the same time. Lotus silently put his netting bag of skulls to a corner, while Shiro trudged deeper in, apparently not getting any better than when at the nearby water.

In his heavy breath, Shiro looked up to the two new comers, half smiling, and muttered out his words. "So, these are... new... huh?" 

"Shiro, let them be." Lotus calmly stated, not paying attention to anything other than his footstep. "What could be done must have been done."

"I'm just greeting." Shiro shook his head and barely turned around, supposedly talking to Lotus, but a glimpse of a man in white walking in forced him to turn around once more, a full turn this time.

"Greeting, comrades." The leader, for the first time dressed in anything other than the traditional red clouds, was accompanied by Kei whose face revealed sealed in a hood. "And I take it... they are late again."

"Yeah, always." Shiro shrugged. "We might not even need to say that." 

________________________


Otawa heard Megumi mentioning Dante. What seemed to be troubling him almost flooded back to engulf him with sleepless nights of guilt and confusion. Almost.

There was a prevalent silence, placid and healing, enlivened by the errand birds song somewhere in the trees. Megumi seemed to heartily enjoyed her meal, no matter how troubled she might had been. She had grown fast, now a reverent leader of a whole clan. 

But Otawa shook his head and chuckled. Respectful as he was to the way she communicated, he was amused with how a fraction of puerile naivety still glittered within her enthusiasm. And that innocence was something which saved Otawa from another mental crisis.

"Oh damn. What did you call that again?" He pointed to the ramen bowl. "Nevermind."

"A bigger same thing please." He turned to where the ramenman had once been but was currently not. A jerky absence. "Right... great. Did he run to the restroom?" 

Then Otawa flinched and realized something extremely urgent. He hated to speak it out and trouble the innocent princess, but how would he love someone when hiding from them matters of life and death?


"Megumi... I know this is embarassing, but... do you bring and money?"    


_____________________________


Seta wandered through the streets with his teeth fixedly bared. He stopped at Musashi's swordshop and took a glance.

"I...dah... wan dah dword."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 28, 2009)

"Pretty damned impressive," Musashi said observing what Kenshi had just done. It had given him a unique idea for his own fans. "Right, now this chain....it would usually be double what you had in your wallet buuut since you were so kind, I'll give it to you for half price. If you don't want it now I'll keep it to one side for you." he said scribbling some notes.

Rukia walked over, "You better not be giving another fucking discount! I'll quite happily stick that fan of yours up your ass. Sideways." she said stomping over to the pair.

"Last time...I swear!" Musashi pleaded, which was odd considering the size of the man and the size of Rukia. She glared at the Swordsmith and then spun towards Kenshi with a finger pointed at his forehead.

"You owe me! Forget whatever deal you had with him, I'll call on you for a favour sometime and you'll deliver!" she said sagely

"You the Godfather or something?" Dante asked watching the events from across the room

"Damn right! And I'll put a horses head in your bed if you're not careful!" Rukia said stomping off out of the shop. Dante waved and smiled.

"Don't worry about her, she's all bark. Me on the other hand...I bite" he gnashed his teeth at Kenshi and laughed as he followed Rukia out.

"Uhhh....so half price then?!" Musashi said a little psychologically scarred from that episode
--------
Kenshi twichted a bit, "Half Price.... yeah" he counted his money slowly to make sure it was correct. Half prcie was a good deal. "Pleasure doing buisness with you" Smiling, he put his hand and went to give Musashi the bill. Meanwhile he put a hand on the chain.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 28, 2009)

Sasuke and Kameda looked around as they arrived...taking note of their several other comrades in the room. They didnt say anything...judging from the look of everything, they were a bit late. It didnt matter..the two lowered their heads. "Forgive us.." Sasuke simply responded. He didnt like being late. He was usually late lately due to his missions in Konoha but he had to end his little streak..it made him look bad. There was no need for excuses..even though his right arm was killing at him. The Uchiha barely looked affected by the apperance of his right arm stayed hidden completely. The Sharingan Eyes glanced through the room...it seemed everybody was here and more..


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 28, 2009)

((Eh? Abit of god modding going on here... ))

_Hidding in the ground... using the tree's for cover and calling me dragon-boy? Man they sure do completely diffrent things._ Ryu looked at the lightning coming at him and avoidied it by throwing his katana into the ground and standing on the hilt and mummbled. "Almost had me but the hole point of this exercise is teamwork although you did use abit just then so I cant critise you much."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2009)

*Tsuya* smiles up at him as he helped her to the proper positon, then as he embraced her, she blushed about the same shade he did. "I...uh...Should we go back...? Or not yet...?" Tsuya says, looking down and away embarrsassedly. "Seriously...I just blurted it out...and now I can't speak properly to him..." Tsuya whispers to herself, "What the hell is my problem!?" she snaps at herself, then she covers her face, "Dammit...I just royally fucked up didn't I...?" She growls into her hands.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 28, 2009)

(I didn't intend on it. You'll see in this post that Myou is good at concepts, but executing them doesn't always work for her.)

Myou looked at Ryu dodging her attack. "He's good..." She mumbled. "Now's the best time, I guess." She sighed and jumped out of the trees, holding a wire. It was entangled with all the other wires she had been spreading throughout the trees. "And now these should all wrap around Ryu!" She exclaimed, but she stopped halfway to Ryu. The wires wouldn't go any further. "Oh my god! It was supposed to work!" She pouted and let go of the wire, all of the other wires snapping. "That didn't work, Koyaiba, Kumori." Myou said. _If Kumori can get Ryu in the air, I might be able to hit him with a Raiton jutsu. He can't dodge in middair..._ She thought, coming up with a new plan.
---------------

Akari put her hair up in a ponytail. "Konoha's quite far away. I wonder how long it will take me to get there..." She mumbled, putting her two silver three-winged boomerangs, which had intricate designs on them, on her back. She walked out of the gate of Kusa, removing her headband to put it in her bag. She heard someone call her name from behind her.

"Akari!" A male voice called. She recognized it as her brother's. He threw a scroll at Akari. "A going away gift." He said. "It'll come in handy."

"Thanks!" Akari called back, looking at the scroll, which she recognized. It was a storage scroll. Based on the size, she determined it had ten spaces for storage. "See ya!" She said and departed down the path toward the Fire Country.

After about three hours of walking, she had passed the border into the Fire Country, but something felt wrong. Akari was being followed.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2009)

Megumis heart nearly stopped when Otawa asked if she had any money. Her chopsticks wavered over the bowl which only had the soup remaining and her mind flashed to newspaper scandals and a lifetime of servitude to the ramen shop owner. Naturally, she was overdramatising things but that's the way she always had been. Megumi looked at Otawas face in the desperate hope that this was all in jest. The face infront of her suggested just the opposite; it had a goofy smile and a giant sweatdrop on the side of his head. Quite befitting of a Hokage.

She got off her seat, her face covered with her long hair but Otawa could see her eyes. They were malevolent and full of killing intent

"I'm just a kid and I'm not taking the heat for this you...you....bumhead!" It was the closest she was ever going to get to a swear word and she ran off, leaving Otawa to face a returning shop owner.

------------------------------------------------------

"Well you should just play a 4-4-2 formation then...." Viral mumbled in some sort of strange genjutsu that had him occasionally kicking at something. Kurohara nonchalantly placed a hand on Virals shoulder and injected his chakra into it, thereby dispelling the genjutsu.

Viral woke up with a snap and utterly confused. Kurohara covered Virals mouth before he said anything stupid in the presence of the leader of akatsuki. All this was done without him skipping a word in his book. Viral calmed down but equally as nonchalntely closed off one of Kuroharas chakra points, causing the doctor to grimace.

Despite the small exchange they sat in relative silence and listened to what was being said.

-+-------------------------------------

Musashi gleefully counted the money, considering he had picked the item for free on one of his battlefield corpse robbing expeditions he was happy. Whilst the crux of his business was selling swords he had made, he loved collecting weapons and the area after a battle was ripe pickings.

He looked at his next customer who was slightly less coherent than his last one.

"Fucking shit boy! You gonna speak a language I can fucking understand or are you just another regular shit for brains kid that likes shiny objects?"

-----------------------------------------------------

"Now just ignore everything auntie Rukia says OK hon?" Dante said feeding Kagami some milk. He knew to do that much and the golden byakugan was a real help in knowing what the kid wanted. Kagami Rei was a lucky child.

Rukia burst into the house red from running and festering rage. Dante gently covered Kagamis ears as Rukia went off on one of her most colourful descriptions of her twin brother.

"Now, that's just anatomically impossible, no matter how much lube you use." He said once she had finished

"You'd be surprised you shithead." She said and exhaled glad to have got it all out. "Now what's this you're telling me about impending doom?"

"Big ass army. Must be in their hundreds of thousands. May even be a million, I couldn't tell, but they all got the same thought. 'Kill' simple as that. Now you're here I can look for the hokage." He said handing a now sleeping kagami to rukia. Before she could object he had vanished from sight.

"Stupid ninjas..." she growled, then put kagami into bed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

(god-modding? None of us have even touched you yet)

"You have GOT to be kidding me Princess!" Koyaiba shouted as Myou's attack failed misreably. "Ah!" he exclaims as Ryu's katana whips at him. Koyaiba stumbles off balance, and Ryu presses his advantage, not giving Koyaiba any time to get back on the offensive. _If this wasn't training,_ Koyaiba thought. _I would be dead right now._ he twists out of the way of an oncoming stab, but doesn't make it in time and takes a long cut along his side. "Shit..." he mutters to himself. "It's no good!" He shouts. "We can't touch him!"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 28, 2009)

Kenshi luaghed. "Thanks!" He said not looking back out Musashi and walked away at a fast pace you could say. The chian was nice Kenshi amired it for a bit before putting hi head back up. He cuaght a glimpse of the sun being blocked and noticed a hawk. "Whats this?" A object that looked like a pecie of paper... fell into is hands. "A letter eh..." Slowly, Kenshi opened it and started reading its content. 

"A Letter from Ichijin." He continued to read down to the bottom. "I can help train the squad that he trains. Interesting maybe I will swing by." Rolling it back up, he placed it in his vest and started running in search for the squad.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 28, 2009)

Akari turned to face the people who were following her. Two shinobi. One wore a fishnet shirt with another shirt over it. He wore pants with one leg reaching further sown then the other, the shorter one revealing a kunai holster. The other shinobi was an exact mirror of the first. He had the kunai holster on the other side with the pant lengths reversed. The two shinobi each had a katana strapped to their backs and arms crossed.

"Hey Kuro. She heard us." The one on the right said.

The one of the left nodded but remained silent.

"Hey there, girl. That's Kuro and I'm Howaido. We're the Kokuhaku Brothers and you are..."

"Dead." Kuro said, maintaining a serious look.

Howaido laughed and both pulled their katanas off their back simultaneously. "Give us all your stuff or die." He threatened with a smile.

"Hopeless." Kuro added, serious as ever when Akari pulled her boomerangs from her back. The boomerangs always started out as one wing and then two other wings came out, turning them into three-winged boomerangs.

"Don't underestimate me." Akari warned, throwing a boomerang that didn't hit either of the shinobi, it flew in between them. Howaido laughed at this, but Akari made a hand seal. "Senbon Himatsu!" She called out and the boomerang she threw released a wave of senbon. A few hit Howaido, but Kuro blocked them with his katana. _Kuro is the quicker one of the two. But Howaido might be stronger than Kuro..._ She thought, smiling as her boomerang came back to her hand.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 28, 2009)

Seijun politely covered his face with his arm, concealing the growing smile; no need to have _too_ much fun at Tsuya's expense. However, he couldn't resist completely...."You know Tsuya-chan," Seijun said teasingly. "If you're going to berate yourself after every slip of the tongue, things could get rather unpredictable." Seijun dropped his arm at length, his face straight.

"As to your question, well...." Seijun shrugged slightly; he hadn't thought much of it. "That's your choice. I have no other plans."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 29, 2009)

Akari jumped back as Kuro sent a barrage of quick slashes at her. She pulled her hand back, a boomerang in it, turning into its three wing state. "Kaze Tosu no Jutsu!" She yelled as she threw the now wind chakra covered boomerang. It flew at Kuro, who blocked it with his sword, but was pushed back by the force. Kuro's katana shook a bit as he struggled to push it back. He forced one strong push forward, sending the boomerang back to Akari's hand.

"Decent." Kuro said. So far he hasn't said more than one word at a time. He stood back as Howaido charged this time, wielding his katana with both of his hands. He swung it downward at Akari, who sidestepped and flipped a few hand seals. Howaido's slash cracked the ground easily. As Akari expected, he was stronger, but slower.

Akari put her hands in front of her to use the jutsu she had prepared. "Kaze Oshi no Jutsu!" She exclaimed and a wind burst from Akari's hand shot forth, hitting Howaido, who was only a few feet away. He was close enough for the wind to cut him in many places and sent him back. He dropped his katana while he flew back, leaving him without that weapon.

"Damn." Kuro said, still serious, not seeming happy or angry. Just serious. He made a few hand seals. "Doton." He said and a pillar of earth shot from the ground, headed at Akari.

"An earth user." Akari stated, one of her hands becoming cover with fire, the other with wind. "Tama no jutsu." She said, relaxed as if they weren't fighting. Her feet did the same, one with fire, one with wind. "Shall we dance?" She asked, spinning on her toes with the hand with wind covering it forward, shooting blades of wind as she spun. The pillar of earth was sliced by the wind, causing Kuro's jutsu to stop.

"Hey, you little bitch! That hurt!" Howaido exclaimed, forcing himself to his feet, despite being cut by the wind. He made a handsign and lightning sparked in his hand. "Raikou Yowai!" He yelled and a stream of lightning shot from his hand. Akari quickly countered with a blade of wind.

"You idiot. Fuuton beats Raiton!" Akari laughed and picked up the katana that Howaido had dropped. She threw it like it was a boomerang and it went spinning through the air. Howaido tried to stop it, but couldn't and got slashed badly and deep. The sword flew back to Akari's hand just like a boomerang. "Nice. It works like a boomerang! I love how things work out." She laughed, looking at the sword, now wielding it the way it is meant to.

Koru chuckled when Howaido fell. "Weakling." He said. Howaido must not have been all that good. Koru got an evil look in his eyes and he gripped his sword backhand. "Begin." He stated. He was just getting started?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2009)

*Tsuya* nods, "I have nothing planned either...since the rain was here...I don't have to worry about total firey distruction of the village. So what would _you _like to do Seijun-kun? Totally up to you..." she says with a smile, winking at him slyly as she awaits his response.  _'Seijun-kun's choice, 'cause he's a man...We'll see if he's a real keeper or not.'_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 29, 2009)

"Oro?" Seijun said, puzzled by the "fiery destruction" comment, as well as Tsuya's sly tone. Dismissing them after a moment, Seijun blinked slowly, thinking of his options. He was new to this, and didn't want to stray to unfamiliar ground just yet...so, he allowed a small smile. "You're a kenjutsu user, right?" Seijun inquired, knowing full well Tsuya had some ability with a sword. "How about a sparring match? We've spent the last several minutes just walking and talking, and people learn more about each other when fighting than talking, in my experience."

*...let me get this straight,* Tsuki-Neji said silently. *You've just had this whole thing going on with a very attractive woman, who practically threw herself at you....and all you come up with is a SPARRING MATCH!? God you're an idiot...* Seijun ignored the entity's (entirely unnecessary) commentary, hoping it would shut up if he didn't respond.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 29, 2009)

Dante swung off the trees and headed to where Otawa might be. He caught Megumi running like the wind apologising profusely as she did so. He stopped and watched her from above the trees and laughed to himself. "I like this Hyuuga leader a lot more than the last one." 

He looked into the distance towards the house where he and Tora were mean to live and sighed, sitting down. He then caught sight of Seijun and Tsuya.

"They're STILL talking?!" he thought and then smiled. The impending doom was a worry of course but this couldn't wait. He made a kage bunshin and had it monitor the proceedings whilst Dante raced off to find the Hokage.

Dante(2) watched the couple from the tree and swung his legs as events unfolded. His golden byakugan was active and he could hear both their thoughts. Dante shook his head at Seijun's proposal. He was just like Vergil. Still he's like to see how this all unfolded and continued to watch, if he was indeed like Vergil he would show literally no mercy but he sensed something a little bit different from the young man.

Dante(1) soon reached the ramen shop which Megumi had been running from and leaped down beside Otawa.

"Hey Hokage dude, how's it going?" he said with a cheeky grin


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 29, 2009)

"I... uh... don't know how to thank you." Otawa slightly scratch his forehead with a sheepish grin. It was kind of embarrassing for a kage to owe some money.

"It's okay lad." The old ramenman said gleefully, still stuck with the dish washing. "But you should have passed by more often. Didn't ever see you again since that time when you came with your girlfriend." 

"Well-" 

"Yeah, time goes pretty damn fast doesn't it? Just like yesterday you were still a kid and now you have your own." The ramenman chuckled lightly. 

"Yeah but I mean-"

"Hey, you're still young, lad." The ramenman turned around and walked to the table. The old man was probably the head of the shop or something, and had quite an age. An age, which was a problem. "I know sometimes they just don't behave, but be patient. Family first, love them and they will just love you. Now why not having some tea?" He took out a cup of tea and gave it to a bewildered Hokage.


"Ah...um... I guess so." He took the cup and finished it in a breath. "Well, I pretty much-" 

"Life can be hard young man. Keeping your family close can be hard. Knowing how to love your kids can also be hard. It's a journey and need to be seriously taken. But looking at you I think you can do just fine. Relax and you will do just find. Oh and why not having some tea? You seem thirsty." 


"Uh...but I just... okay." Otawa started to shake and finished his second cup of tea. 

The ramenman pat Otawa's back. "Life's a big challenge. But youth is healthy. Take advantage of it. Enjoy yourself, because life can flow by just in a minute. Take a look back. You see? It seems just yesterday you were a kid and now you had your own." 

Otawa started to really tremble.

"Oh and you seem tired. Why not having some-" 


And then Dante arrived in a godly salvation. Otawa heard the lad say something but he could not really move. He took the third cup of tea and briefly turned to Dante with a big mouth motion that would sound "SAVE ME!!!" if added a little sound. 

Otawa had thought he was kind of lucky.


_________________________________


The leader found his own world to lean against. "Today is the day to celebrate. I believe as always anyone will have his... and her own plan." He folded his arms. "Personally I would not participate in this... particular event."

Shiro seemed tired of the no-point-at-all speech but aying anything against his superior would be more than foolish. 

"So, comrades, the rule is like usual. Take your path, and stick to it. Don't inform anyone but your partner. Because this... is a beautiful game. No fun, no party, no celebration if everyone comes to one place, sings one song, and dances in one ball." He walked towards the exit. "And for those whose ideal seemingly fit with ours, communicate." then disappeared. 



Kei, the man whose head was covered in hood turned to the two new comers. As he was about to say something, Shiro cut him off. 

"So, what is with the kage business?" the green-haired shrugged and walked towards Kei. 

"It is not Shiro's business." Kei said, then turned his attention to Kurohara. "So, you are one of the duo. You look... kind of... familiar." He raised his hand and scratched his hidden chin within the hood, keeping walking towards Kurohara, passing Viral without any attention.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 29, 2009)

Kurohara pushed up his glasses and nodded at Kei. 

"Kurohara of the Doku clan. A pleasure to meet you." Being in the akatsuki was like being a kid in a candy shop. There was so many people to research, of course he was writing down notes on their personality as they spoke.

Viral looked on impatiently but then lost interest. There were no instructions to have him killed which in his mind meant he was accepted into Akatsuki. He wondered how he would get the robes they wore and went off in a daydream, still a little groggy from the genjutsu.
________________________________________________-

Dante grinned and thought about walking away but then figured he had to tell him the news.

"Hey old man! It's been a while. I gotta drag our fearless leader away somewhere cos he's gotta save the world. You know, like some superhero." the old man was about to speak when Dante leaned over and whispered,

"Your wife is fine. I saw her when I was floating around in the afterlife. She said if I ever were to see you to make sure you 'keep kickin ass' " he grinned

"Heh, that was her favourite phrase you know. I'm glad she's alright. I knew she was watchin over me. Lovely lady you know.."

"I'll be sure to come back and we can talk about her but for now I gotta talk about business to mr no money here." The old man nodded and smiled brightly as memories of his wife flooded into him. He hummed a tune he hadn't hummed for in a long time and went round the back, out of earshot.

"Yo, Mr Hokage! Here's a scenario for you. More bad guys than you can count on all the fingers of every person in Konoha are coming to destroy us. So what do you do?" He asked in a light hearted manner but with a serious look in his eyes


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2009)

*Tsuya* smiles, "Right, we can spar, never leave without them." She says pointing at her back with her double katanas on it. "Now where should we spar? A clearing, so we don't over do it?" she says, then thinks, _'Such an adorable man...Very naive, but that makes him more adorable.'_ she thinks as her smile turned to a grin at the man.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 29, 2009)

Sasuke wasnt scolded for not killing Viral and if anything...there was no mention of him at all. The Uchiha remembered his experience when he joined...it was different but he didnt like think about it very much. Sasuke thought about the leader..he was charismatic but had that deadly presence about him. He wondered why the leader acted and commanded in such a way that normally made them all happy while he disappeared to preform his own silent duties. The Sharingan Eyes stared towards Viral and his partner..they were quite the odd pair. 

"Hey..looks like we got the go, so what now Sasuke..we joining with your father again?" Kameda asked eagerly. "I'm not sure yet...I have to deal with something first..you know.." Sasuke took a glance at his arm. He struggled to move it only for him to experience a great shock of pain. The last time he looked at it...almost made him sick.

Sasuke's Eyes then scanned through the room as took note of Rin for a moment as he glanced elsewhere, noticing Mikeal who obviously was in a genjutsu at the moment. A slight amused sound came from the Uchiha.."It's about time it stayed quiet.."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 29, 2009)

Ryu jumped down off the hilt and sat down crossing his legs and said, "Maybe you should all take a rest, it's drawing near to mid-day and your all likly hungry, I'm not very serious about this test anyways just want to get you lot to beat me as a team rafer then all doing your own things."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 29, 2009)

Otaski was staying in a corner of the room listening to the others talk. His face seemed cold and harsh even though his eyes were closed. His ears were listening to their conversations, to the leaders as well. When he looked around the room when he opened his eyes he saw the two new comers. They were the guys from the tunnel that caused a destruction to the old base. He could also see other thinks like Mikeal still looked to be in a bit of a aftereffect of a jutsu perhaps. 

Ashe grins some at Jasik. "Baka.... don't kill me tho" she winks then suddenly a strong gust of wind tore at the trees and cut them up a bit. The gusts headed toward Jasik, but they stopped right before and by the time they had stopped she was gone from the tree limb and no where to be seen. A trap was in order perhaps or an ambush.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 29, 2009)

Seijun pulled his head back slightly, indicating the katana and kodachi on his back, along with Wangetsu-tsuki, his prized chokuto. "A clearing sounds appropriate," Seijun agreed. He blushed slightly, but returned Tsuya's grin all the same. With a mild adjustment to the extra-length sleeve on his right arm, Seijun offered his hand. "Please," he said. "Lead the way."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 29, 2009)

*Rin *sighed having forgotten *Mikael* and touched her fingertip to his hand dispelling the genjutsu she had placed him under.  She then stands and glances at her partner.  “Coming?”  she asked him quietly as she begins to walk.

“Coming?  Coming where?”  Mikael said slightly confused as he shakes his head and climbs to his feet.

“We have things that need to be down.”  Rin says looking at him.  “Before you have your fun…” she said shivering slightly as she begins to walk.

“Wait!  What?  What the hell happened?!”  Mikael yelled throwing a bit of a fit.

“Settle down Mikael-san.  I will explain later…”  Rin said quietly as she began to walk.  “I wonder though what your vision showed you…”

Mikael grinned sadistically.  “Hhhmm…*Tora’s* death and *Kiya*…finally…” he said chuckling then his head whipped around to the two new members.  “That night…I remember you!”  Mikael said his eyes narrowing as the chuckle fades.  “You know them…” he growled.

Rin raised an eyebrow but remained quiet as she watched Mikael once again confront *Viral*.
__________________________________

*Kiya *sighed as she headed for the hospital once more.  “I guess I might as well move in here.”  she mumbled to herself with a sigh.  “I have no reason to go home now…” Kiya mumbled but fought the tears back as she thought of losing her friends and the harder loss of Kagami Rei.  “She is his daughter, he is here now so it’s up to him…” Kiya said quietly then straightened her shoulders as she walked to the nurses desk.

“Oh!  Kiya-san!  I didn’t think you would be back so soon…”  One of the nurses said.

“Thought I would give a hand.  Any thing new come in?”  Kiya asked her.

“Yes…actually a few cases…” she said handing her a few charts.

“Fine…let’s get started…” Kiya said with a sigh as she began to look through the cases and headed down the hall.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 29, 2009)

Kenshi ran and looked closely ae different people. Eventually he slowed down a bit catching his breath. "This place isnt that bug anymore..." He bent down resting on his knees panting. Looking over he cuaght a glimpse of a squad. "Thats them" Kenshi walked over and waved. "Ryu, Im here to help with your squad. Ichijin sent me...."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 29, 2009)

Kuro charged at Akari in a flash. Akari quickly formed a handseal. She could tell that Kuro was about to slash so she put her hands out in front of her. _Kaze Oshi no Jutsu!_ She thought and the large gust of wind released from her hands, stopping Kuro and slicing him with the pure pressure from the wind. As Akari expected, it wouldn't be enough to actually blow him away, though Kuro was not moving forward either.

"I will kill you!" Kuro yelled as he struggled to attempt an attack at Akari. "You bitch! You will die in a few seconds when I get my hands on you!" He was speaking now. Kuro saw his defeat in front of him and lost his cool, attempting everything possible to attack Akari.

"So. It talks in more than one word. But Kuro..." She laughed, releasing her jutsu, causing Kuro to attack with a quick barrage of slashes. He was in a desperate frenzy. Akari easily dodged these clumsy slashes and kicked the katana out of Kuro's hands. "Your problem is..." She continued, forming another hand seal and looked into Kuro's fear-ridden eyes.

Akari put one of her hands on Kuro's head and the other on his chest. "Overconfidence." She finished her sentence, releasing a Kaze Oshi no Jutsu while still holding onto Kuro. It was deadly close. The wind sliced up Kuro, causing blood to pour from the cuts. He was pushed back and when he tried to use the last of his strength to stand, he passed out from blood loss and would surely die.

"And I know that you still have a pulse, Howaido." Akari said, glaring at Howaido, who looked back despite his fatal injuries. "But you will die peacefully. Antai no Jutsu." She said after forming a few handseals. Howaido became caught in the genjutsu, seeing himself in a place where he was calm. His eyes closed with a smile.

Kuro tried to get back up a few feet away. "I'm not done..." He said, hopelessly attempting to hold onto life.

"Fine. You will die now." She said with a sigh, her hands flipping many seals. She held her hands out to the side. One grew fire in it. "Kaki Hineru..." The other grew wind. "Kaze Hineru..." She mumbled and put her hands next to each other. Both of the jutsus shot at the same time, swirling through the air until they both hit Kuro simultaneously, the wind slicing him and the fire burning him while the fire was also being powered by the wind. "Like I said... Dead." Akari chuckled and grabbed the two brothers' katanas and sealed them into the storage scroll, heading for Konoha.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tsuya* nods, and tenitively grabs Seijun's hand, her hand lightly squeezing his. "Come on...There acctually might be a clearing nearby..." She says, leading the man to a clearing a few minutes away, "Here we are Seijun-kun...A clear clearing, nothing to get in the way." she says, keeping her grin.
_______________________________________
​*Kumori* growls, *"All my god damn techniques IGNORED!"* She snaps angerly. *"Seriously! How can he just ignore the start of Lion's barrage!? Dammit!"* she yells, having great issues with *Ryu*.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

Viral was still day dreaming when Mikael came over and started to talk. As soon as he mentioned their names all the rage came flooding up again and Viral was visibly seething. Then he noticed a part of the sentence that had him confused.

"Tora's death? Wait...she's...dead?" Viral said. Kurohara looked at him and took a step back. When Viral ws this emotional he was extremely unpredictable and it would seem a mention of those girls would set him off. His golden Byakugan activated and he searched for Tora. No sign. Actually there was something similar but completely incoherent. It was familiar but he had no idea what it was.

Viral merely shrugged it off, "Oh well shit happens huh? I got a good time with her in bed and really that fucking cow was cramping my style. Wish I had never brought back Kiya though....I really wanted to hit that but that mouth of hers; I'd like to ram my fist down it a couple of hundred times." Virals thoughts again began to wander, this time about Kiya and how he wanted his revenge on her and Konoha.

"Rukia, Dante, Ichijin, Megumi I'll even take out the retard Otawa. Kurohara we got some work to do." Viral said now completely dismissing Mikaels presense but his eyes, through the whole conversation were fixated on Rin's most impressive rack.

"And you!" he said, still taking to her chest, "Next time you put me in a genjutsu to calm me down put me in one involving you, me and a bed." 

_________________________________________________

Dante(2) continued to watch Seijun and Tsuya as they prepared to spar and the Hyuuga sighed and jumped to another tree where he could see properly. "I can't believe they are going o fight. Is romance really that dead?"

Dante grinned. 'Might be an opportunity for someone to fall on another person in a compromising position' he snapped off a large twig and was ready to throw it so that one of them would trip over it and fall onto the other.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jan 30, 2009)

Conversations mingled around in the Akatsuki base like a cocktail party. Over there it was about black, white, shields and swords; nearby it was death, wretches and revenge. Here it was about some scholarly matters.

"Doku clan, of Sunagakure I heard. And it was told lady Kazekage was made great by her Doku professor." Kei kept his face hooded, ignoring the surrounding random rowdy noises. "who was later put in jail in Konoha."  

He walked past Kurohara, who maintained a nonchalant attitude, and turned around. "Quite a record you have attained, doctor Doku. I take it that our organization would be honored having your aid." 

Kei was forced to stop when Kurohara was nagged by his impatient companion, but then had a chance to approach when Viral flustered his hanging decision. He walked past Viral, stopping beside Rin, turning around and wrapped his arm around her. "You know... It's better to ask than tell." 


Shiro and Lotus turned to each other, quite surprised by the demeanor that made no sense. The base became suddenly silenced just as a party would when there seems to be a fight coming up. 


_________________________________

Otawa stayed silent before finally speaking up.

"Dante, look, I heard this a while ago. Konoha is prepared for invasion. Sunagakure, Kumogakure and Iwagakure are sending their reinforcement. What we are going to do now is just live relaxed and be prepared for some serious brawling." 

No flustering was in his voice, but inside him there were raging tides of confusion. Though his inner trembling could not prevent a reliable facade, the unsureness of what to do almost destroyed his mentality. Retreating would not be an option, it was too late to run away at this time. A chase it would turn out, and then they would be caught and slaughtered like some fugitive cowards. 

But he needed to be wise to deal with these matters of life and death. Staying in lines without any reinforcement would be nothing but suicidal. Dante's evocation rendered him a deeper worry. If none came for reinforcement... a realistic choice must be made.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 30, 2009)

Seijun's mouth parted imperceptibly at Tsuya's touch, but he recovered in time to gently return the affection by squeezing her hand tenderly. Seijun looked around, his iridescent eyes not missing the slightest detail as Tsuya led him away, eventually arriving at the clearing. He smiled, nodding in agreement. "I think it's perfect, Tsuya-chan," Seijun said. "Now you won't be able to blame the terrain for your loss." Seijun winked shyly, showing that he was only teasing her.

With reluctance, Seijun released Tsuya's hand, and took a few steps away from her, giving them a starting distance of five meters. Seijun reached to the blackwood saya on his back, and drew Wangetsu-tsuki, sheath and all. Seijun planted the chokuto in the earth a fair distance away; such a weapon wasn't meant for training. However, Seijun did draw his katana and kodachi from his back, holding the _Daishou_ set with obvious skill. 

After a moment's thought, Seijun turned his body to his left, so that Tsuya was viewing him in profile, with Seijun looking to Tsuya's right. Seijun turned his head and lifted the katana, pointing it at Tsuya at shoulder-level. Bending his knees slightly, Seijun lifted his left arm behind himself, holding the kodachi in a backhand grip. "Ikuzo," Seijun said when Tsuya herself was ready. "Ladies first, though."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

Kurohara smiled at Kei's comments and actions. It seemed that everyone was looking to irritate the Hyuuga, which firstly didn't take much and secondly was never a good idea. Though it was crude he had a sword now and his skill with it was something quite impressive. That and he had his golden byakugan active. He had seen first hand what the damage could be. With a burst of chakra and a mere look he could make the victim feel all the pain they had ever felt in their life in one moment. It was how he had taken down Vergil. A sensory overload that reduced even the most powerful of shinobi to mere husks of themselves. This was the Byakugans answer to the Mangekyou Sharingan.

Kurohara looked at Sasuke. Kurohara's blood, the blood of the poison users began to react somewhat at the sight of him. Sasuke was poisoned and it was a nasty strain. He walked over to the Uchiha, Kei and the others rather occupied by Virals temper, or lack of it.

"I would say 2 days." he said, immediately knowing which poison he had coarsing through him, "2 days and your blood will thin out to the point where it is merely plasma. Then you will die. Might I offer you my assistance in the matter? All I ask in return is a demonstration of your most powerful technique. I won't lie, it is for my notes but it is either that or death."

Viral continued to look at Rin's rack completely unflustered. His byakugan was of course active and he could see right through the top. He slowly looked up at Kei who was taunting him. He knew a taunt when he heard one and smiled at it. It was the fakest smile anyone could ever have done.

"Well, Kray was it? Or Gay? I can't remember. If you wanna fight why not just ask me? I could always do with a bit of a work out. Or are you just interested in excercising that mouth of yours?" Viral said.

____________________________________________________________

Dante saw the troubled look on Otawa's face. "Well as long as you know. I suppose you wanna keep this quiet so there isn't some sort of panic. You know you can always count on me to kick some ass." Dante said throwing his finger into the air in dramatic fashion.

"After all, you need to take it easy now old man. Gotta conserve that energy for stamping things." he cheekily added


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 30, 2009)

"Well we will see wont we?"Agzal muttered and pulled out a tome from a pouch he wore on a piece of rope around his neck. Tyber looked at him and the tome and recongised it, he jumped up and knocked it out of Agzal's paw. "You cant be serious, I told you to destory that thing if Ryu were to read it at his stage of dragon-hood he will be too easily currupted and what you say will likly come about."
Agzal looked at Tyber and said, "And if his summoner where to read it? His summoner is much more strong willed."
"Agzal... Even if he is theirs a 80% chance of becoming currupted by the ammount of power that 'thing' grants. It percifcally targets dragons in addition to that, Ryu would still become currupted even if his summoner didn't."
"We have the power to destory Horizon and Draine but your too affraid to use it... Such is the Ryu-Kages decission that also leads us to are death?"
"A minute ago you was worried Ryu would be currupted and gain to much power, now you want him to have power and very likly become currupted... Whats wrong with you?"Tyber asked not seeing how Agzal would even allow it to survive especially after he was forced to kill his own father due to him reading it.

((??? Am I missing something here? blood is very flat to begin with...))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

*Mikael*’s nostrils flared as he processed what *Viral* had said.  “Tora…dead…” he mumbled to himself then he smiled his wish had come true, then of course the anger set in.  “That was my fucking job…” Mikael growled as he glared at the man before him and at what seemed to be a dismissal.  “You fucking asshole…” he said quietly his hands moving to the hilts of his twin katana’s.  “She is mine to deal with.  You keep your fucking hands off of her.”  Mikael growled at him.  “I will not have both my goals stolen from me…”

Turning lazy eyes on Viral she rolled them slightly at his words then glanced at *Kei* and shook her head slightly.  “You may look.  But, remember…they will never be yours to touch…” *Rin* said absently as she reached up to brush off some imagined piece of lint on her chest.  “And, next time it won’t be so pleasant…” she said quietly as she slipped out from under Kei’s arm.  “Now if you will excuse me I don’t feel like being involved in your…” Rin began as she paused for a moment to chose her words.  “Recess time.  I gave up childish games years ago…” she says quietly as she begins to walk turning her back on the men.  “Calm down Mikael-san.” she says to her partner.  “And, remember we have something to do…”  Rin adds not even looking behind her as she heads for the exit.
______________________________________________

“Maybe I should watch the gate for a while…”  *Ichijin* said to himself as he walked.  “Give those poor guys a break…” he added with a chuckle.  As he turned direction and headed fro the main gate of Konoha.  “I wonder if the reinforcements will continue to arrive or if this all we have…Damn it…” he said first with a quiet tone then ending in a growl as he turned his head toward the mountains.  “They wouldn’t just leave us here to die…would they?”  Ichijin asked to no one in particular as he continued on to the entrance.
______________________________________________

“There you go sweetie…”  *Kiya *said smiling at the child in front of her.  “All fixed…but try being a little more careful when using the baton jutsu your learning.”

“Yes ma’am…”  The boy said with a sigh.  “But, I really want to learn it!”  he said as he looked at her.

“So much determination…”  Kiya said chuckling as she ruffled his hair.  “Oh I have no doubt you will learn it.  Just the fact you have burns from it proves that point!” she said with a smile.

“Do you really think so?”  he asked turning hopeful eyes to her and returning the smile.

“Of course.  You just need to…be a little more careful and make sure you push it away from you.”  she said walking toward the sink and washing her hands.  “Would you like a lollipop or something?  You were really brave.” she said to the boy holding out a basket full of small treats.

“I’m not a kid!  I don’t need something like that!”  He said jumping off the table with a scowl.

Kiya shrugged setting the basket on the counter.  “It’s up to you.  Now I don’t want to see you back for a while okay?”  she said chuckling as she walked out the door and down the hall.  She stopped in front of a door and began to look at another chart for her next patient.

The little boy came sprinting out of the room and began to run down the hall causing Kiya to look at him, he gave her a cheeky grin and waved as he left.  She laughed as she saw the red lollipop flashing in his other hand.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tsuya* laughs, "How do you know that you won't be sprawled on the gound?" she says, spreading her feet a shoulder lengh apart, and pulls her twin katanas. _'Speed and evasion...that'll be my style with him...' _she thinks as she lands into her stance, none at all. She charges very quickly, in more a defensive position, though just after swiping a few times with the blades.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

"Maybe you should all take a rest, it's drawing near to mid-day and your all likly hungry, I'm not very serious about this test anyways just want to get you lot to beat me as a team rafer then all doing your own things." Ryu says, sitting down. Koyaiba blinks, then laughs.

"Whatever. I'm game." He grabs the lunch he was stashing in his backpack and begins to eat, listening to Kunori fume.

*"All my god damn techniques IGNORED!"* She snaps angrily. "*Seriously! How can he just ignore the start of Lion's barrage!? Dammit!"*

"It's alright Kumori," he says, taking another bite of lunch. "Maybe after this you can show us you sharingan." he chuckles as she glares at him.

"Ryu, Im here to help with your squad. Ichijin sent me...." Someone yells. Koyaiba looks at him.

"Yo," he said between bites. "Who's the weird guy?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryu shrugged and said, "Never seen him but... if Master-Ichijin sent him I have no choice but to agree to his demands. Oh yeah, while on that topic I cheated." Ryu grinned slightly cheerful and joyful. "In a manner of speaking anyway, I saw your jutsu's from two view points and already knew how to counter them before they even reached me. Only takes a split second. If I didn't then that lightning jutsu would of hit me and with water it likly palazy me for a few seconds leaving me helpless."

"Arch resengan..."
"Fool..."
Draine looked at the fiend that Ryu was the host too and still was. She held her right hand aginste the resengan and said, "You think such a weak jutsu would brake my defenses?"
"Weak? You cant be serious, this jutsu is about half the stranght of that damned Kyuubi Kid."
"You mean that little runt Naruto? Please the Kyuubi was what made him as strong as he was in the first place without it, he would of never reached the rank of Genin."
"Even you cant beat a Shinobi that has Sage techniques. Especially with such a huge ammount of endurance that he had."
"It is true he would likly over power me however, without the Kyuubi he would of been nothing."She closed her palm, the arch-resengan carried on grinding aginste an invisable field that was protecting Draine to no prevail. "But you still are nothing. Gaiden Art:Repulsion Jutsu!" The resengan exploded and the wave was sent at the fiend instead of herself.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 30, 2009)

_Katana, dual. Katana, single, and kodachi, single. She'll have greater reach, but I can function better up close,_ Seijun thought. Using his lead katana, Seijun took careful note of Tsuya's speed, but carefully flicked his wrist, elbow, and shoulder to skillfully, almost gently, brush Tsuya's katana-strikes aside before executing a maneuver called _fumikomi,_ a basic kenjutsu step designed to quickly close small distances. Taking advantage of his shorter sword, Seijun actually _punched,_ not slashed, at Tsuya's mid-section, gripping the sword in full. He hoped to cause her to stumble slightly, then use the sword's hilt to knock the katana in her right hand loose with a hilt-strike to the handguard of Tsuya's own sword.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

Koyaiba was pleasently suprised. "Cheating, huh? Nice. Mind telling me how you do that?" He took his sword out and began checking it. "Holy crap..." he said. "This things more beat up than I've ever seen it...what the hell is that sword made out of?" he asks Ryu, taking out his sword maitenence kit, poishing the large blade. "This things supposed to be nearly indestructible and it's all chipped...I' need to get me a sword like that," he said, eyeing Ryu's katana.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 30, 2009)

"Oh my Katana? Not much of a surprise... It's made from an ore called Pure Astral, It glows white when my charka is applied to it. I have two katana made from the same ore, I dont use one of them so you can melt it down and use the ore for a new katana or weapon if you wanted. It's a rare metal that cant be found in the fire country so I'm not surprised that your katana has been said to be 'indestructable' although, from first glances it seems to be pritty well made."Ryu offered, the cursed blade just hindered him and he never used it, the only two weapons in his possession that he ever used was The Immortaler (Scythe) and Dragon's Eye (Katana) and he had little use for it so why not give it to someone else who may find a use for it?

"If you want the details basically, astral transfers your chakra into the blade of the weapon, this causes the atomic structure to become more compact and in the end this results in a much denser metal then most but... I must admit a rcent battle proved that even astral is weak compared to other ores..." Ryu stated he remembered his first encounter with Darine and the point where his weapon was almost completely destoryed after a single blow. He went into his dragon form, he was running out of chakra and could no longer support the transformation jutsu. This came at a blow however, Darines attack didn't affect his human form however his organs in dragon form returned to their normal state and he felt huge pains and coughed up some blood. He likly had some internal damage.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

"Woah, seriously?" Koyaiba asked, taking the katana and examining it. "Awesome..." he said, inspecting the blade. "My sword isn't indestructible, just highly resistaint to damage. It's not from the fire county actually, it's from the hidden earth village. I think it's a compound of steel and a special ore found only over there." He continued polishing his sword. "It mainly acts as a kind of focuser for my ability to draw strength from the earth around me. I can do it quicker and more efficiently while using it." He sheathed the new katana in one of the emprty sheaths on his back. "I should show this to musashi. Maybe he could replicate it," he murmered to himself. Suddenly Ryu started gagging and coughing. "Ryu!" he said, startled. "Are you okay?" he springs to the dragon man's side, wondering how he can help. _It's the least I can do for such a great sword,_ he thinks.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

A massive gust then started to blow scatering leaves everywhere. The cause of it was the arrival of Sayleen, a konoichi from Sunagakure. This gust usually happened when she arrived somewhere. She had just come from the land of wind, " So this is Konohagakure." she said. Then she made her way to the village gate.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sasuke glared towards Viral, the glare starting to fill with killer intent..the way he talked to Rin obviously was irritating him. Rin was still a comrade and Viral's cockiness was annoying him..such action almost dictated a response from the Sharingan warrior but there was none as she simply walked away, ending the little confrontation. The Uchiha however turned his attention away and looked towards the doctor who had approached him. "Considering we may be on the same side, It doesnt mean I trust you completely. As for my technique...what's so important about it. Intending on telling your friend over there?" Sasuke nodded in the direction of Viral, curious on the response. Kameda looked at Sasuke for a moment and then back the brief encounter of Rin and Viral..it was quite the odd situation..
__________________________________________________________

Tadakatsu began to hurry in the Hokage's location..several people told him of the location. The Uchiha Leader had to voice his opnion..with the enemy army advacing, he had no time to spare..


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

Saleen then found the gate. She looked around,"What a dump." she said."This is it,oh please the ninja here must be weak" she smirked. She was waiting to be escorted or welcomed in. She didn't care but it would still be nice to be welcomed in.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2009)

*Kumori* growls, *"HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO SAY I DO NOT HAVE THE FUCKING SHARINGAN!" *she yells, having enough of the arrogence of the squad. *"I am the desendant of Uchiha Itachi! I will kick all your asses before you have a chance to see me!"* she says, shaking in her anger.
____________________________________________​ 

*Tsuya *pulled one hand in, sliding the hilt of her katana into her mouth, and flipping backwards, to avoid his strikes. She slides the one Katana in her hand back into it's spot on her back, and grabs the katana out of her mouth, pointing the blade at him. "Try again Seijun-kun." she says smirking proudly, not even at the slightest noticing the *Dante clone.*


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

"Friend?" Kurohara said in bewilderment, "Viral?" he laughed

"I have no friends, merely test subjects. Viral's golden Byakugan is of particular interest, that and his physical structure. He WAS a clone, but now isn't - mostly thanks to my efforts. That statement would explain your other question as to why I am interested in your technique. Simple research. I am not really looking for a fight. I am just a slave to knowledge." he said being as truthful as he was willing to be.

______________________________________________-

"Wait so your goal was to kill Kiya and Tora? That was your goal? Exactly how much of a pussy are you? Do you even deserve to be in akatsuki?" Viral gouded. He had been there for 15 minutes and was already acting like he owned the place. He decided to fuck with him some more.

"Well I could just..." he stopped and decided on an even better way to screw with him. "You know what? You want her you can have her. I just got into this organisation and well...I don't want to cause unnecessary rifts between people now would i?"

He said this with a genuine smile and a hand extended. "Let's just start again huh?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 30, 2009)

Seijun briefly flashed an equally confident smirk, whirling his kodachi. With a flourish, Seijun tossed the weapon into the air, letting it sheathe itself on its descent. "I won't give you an undue handicap," the Tenken promised flirtatiously. Seijun moved his katana's saya from his back to his waist, then stepped forward with his left foot, bringing his katana up to his face level, and dipping the tip slightly to point at the ground in a modified _chudan_ stance. "My turn."

Seijun leaped forward, moving his sword out to his right and slashing in a crescent shape at Tsuya's left calf; a feint. The real attack would come from the sudden barrage of kicks from Seijun's left leg, as he pulled in his leg and rapidly fired several Taekwondo-styled roundhouse kicks; three at Tsuya's mid-section, one at her knee, and two at her head, in that order.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 30, 2009)

"Regardless..you should warn him. Rin doesnt tend to display violent actions..should it be any other member, things would be different..Viral would be wise not to make numerous enemies so soon. If your so interested in myself however..heal my arm first and then I'll show you...one of my most powerful techniques. The Mangekyou however is not for show.." Sasuke replied back in return. He wasnt sure if anybody else knew but the Mangekyou's drawbacks were highly dangerous. Sasuke was sure only himself and Kameda knew of it along with the long gone Kenpachi and Sasuke's father..Tadakatsu. If such information was leaked...things could easily get complicated.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

"I'm sure that Viral can take care of himself. Despite his idiot looks he always plans contingencies. He has branched off quite a lot from his original. I think it was a conscious effort." Kurohara said remembering some of his notes. He had no reason to tell Sasuke all this and perhaps it was a waste of effort. In retrospect perhaps it was good to build a relationship with the Uchiha, especially if he wanted to see the Mangekyou in action.

Without another word, he inspected Sasukes arm and looked at his eye. "hm." he sounded thoughtfully. He activated his chakra by the way of a few handseals and felt his blood change. He cut his finger using the chakra scalpel and dripped the blood into a syringe. With utter professionalism he inspected the needle, making sure there was no residual air within it, and went through the procedure of injecting the blood into Sasuke's arm.

"There. You should feel fine within 5 minutes." Kurohara said looking at his watch then at Sasuke. "Here or someplace else?" he said to the point.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 30, 2009)

"Outside...but it takes a little time.." Sasuke responded as the Uchiha began to walk outside of the base. It didnt matter where he preformed his jutsu, he didnt intend on hitting anything in paticular, showing off more was simply the reason. The Uchiha would take further notice of his arm to ensure it was healing but if the doctor stayed true to his word, he had to do the same. Kameda had his back but he stayed silent at the situation. Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes caught Kameda as a simple nod urged the Maeda to follow along..


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

Saleen waited"Aren't there supposed to be gaurdes" she screamed. "This place is has to have gaurds." She looked around trying to find one.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tsuya *spins on her left foot, getting knocked off her foot by one of his kicks, she falls only to pull herself up once more, she makes a bit of space between the two of them, deciding only to sit there for a few seconds, before circling the shinobi, _'Now...how to combat what he's pulling now...not too easy, might need to shatter a barrier or two...'_ she thinks, charging, readying her sword to slice at his mid right upper arm.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 30, 2009)

Seijun smiled to himself, knowing what was going to happen. A sharp, _cling_ sound was heard as Tsuya's sword impacted with Seijun's arm...as if it had hit metal. Tsuki-Neji, Seijun's seven-chained weapon, was wrapped around the arm; the metal chains had blocked the blow. *That kinda hurt, you know,* Tsuki-Neji complained.

Ignoring the silent words, Seijun reached across his own body with his left hand, grabbing Tsuya's wrist for a moment. He released her almost instantly, whirling so that his back was to her as Seijun slid back, cocking his elbow to ram the point into a spot near her solar plexus, just between her breasts.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 30, 2009)

Kenshi folded his arms letting the wind hit him as he watched the squad. _'These kids are not half bad...' _As he though in his head he nodded at them with a grin. "Ichijin gave my a good spot to help" Kenshi examinded the group alon with Ryu, who they were training with. "Sorry to inturpt, can I do anything useful" He shrugged seeing if they even heard him.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

*Ichijin’*s eyes narrowed as he approached the gate.  He stopped crossing his arms having caught the girls last statement.  “And, what would a Kunoichi like you know about thing Shinobi on the other side of this gate?”  He stated, his Hyuuga eyes looking at her with out any emotions in them.  “State your business inside this crappy village.”  Ichijin said coldly as his eyes narrowed.
_____________________________________

“Killing Tora was my goal.  Unfortunately I never had a chance...time and circumstance always got in the way.”  *Mikael* said with a glare.  “As far as Kiya…that’s something else entirely.” he said quietly as he glared at Viral.  He sneered down at the hand that was offered and chuckled.  “Fuck off.” Mikael said looking up at him.  “You know nothing.  Someone like you won’t last here.  And, I can’t wait until that fucking day…” he said turning and following Rin toward the exit, not wanting to anger his partner.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

Kurohara followed Sasuke without so much as a backwards glance at the Hyuuga. Viral had completely forgotten about him anyway. Kurohara flipped out his note book it was sealed with a particularly potent poison, one which only the Doku clan used and opened the book using an injection of his chakra. Inside were the profiles of everyone he had ever met, no matter how insignificant, however those who were of interest had pages and pages dedicated to them. Sasuke was one of them, as were all members of the akatsuki.

He sat to the side his eagle eyes taking in everything that he could.

_____________________________________________-

Viral fought the urge to burst out laughing as Mikael walked away. He had plans for this jackass and rather liked the idea of two birds with one rather large boulder.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

"Well i know this place isnt protected well." she smirked."Anyway im here to have some fun and explore,may i enter?" She looked at the gaurd with blazing eyes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tsuya *laughs, "You sure are an interesting one." she says, flipping onto her hands and grabbing Seijun's arm with her feet, her skirt flipping up with her. "I knew that was going to happen...dammit...why did I do it then?" She says with a dark blush,_ 'I hate my modesty around him...I don't want to be...But I am...how does that figure?' _she thinks, a stone in that position, the wind blowing slightly passed the two.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sasuke had led the doctor into a cliff that overlooked a great scenery. Miles and miles of forest..it was easy for somebody to get themselves lost in such an area. The Uchiha's Sharingan Eyes rested on the sky..the conditions were fair but it was time to change that. The Uchiha proceeded to preform several handsigns as he ended them the chain with a tiger seal. "Fire Style...Great Dragon Fire Jutsu.." The Uchiha took a step forward as he unleashed several massive fireballs. The fireballs took the shape of the dragon heads as the fireballs flew off into the sky. Despite the distance away from them, the sheer heat can be radiated from the concrete punching flames. A few of these fireballs can lay heavy damage to buildings. "To use this jutsu...I need the right conditions. By putting great ammounts of heat into the air..I can therefore create..thunder clouds" Sasuke simply said. The Uchiha kept his eyes on the sky..waiting for the clouds to gather and darken..


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 30, 2009)

"Oro!?"Seijun exclaimed, turning an inflamed red in his facial area. Luckily for him, Tsuya wasn't the type to take a perverse joy in his embarrasment....so he thought, anyway. The kunoichi seemed almost as shy about the matter as Seijun himself was. Shaking his head to clear the haze, Seijun made the most laughable mistake you can make in a fight: he closed his eyes, for Tsuya-chan's sake. The action would probably cost him, but since it was a sparring match, what could possibly be happen?


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2009)

"Fire used as a prelude to lightning. Wonderful!" he said looking to the sky. It was a beautiful sight to him as he watched the angry clouds. He wanted to get closer but deemed it unwise given the circumstances, if anything he should probably step away. He stood firm, he had his own jutsu should any stray sparks come heading his way. He prepared it, just in case all that was required was an activation.

_____________________________________-


Dante(2) was still watching the fight. It was a surprisingly good one but he figured that he didn't want to know who the winner would be. As Seijun was entangled with Tsuya, Dante threw the large piece of wood, just behind Seijun. He then activated a Wind jutsu that blasted Seijun in the face, causing the two to tumble to the ground 

Dante grinned and hoped that something would happen


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

Ichijin glared at the kunoichi.  “Our village is very well protected…” he said nodding to the four shinobi already standing behind her.  “You can enter once you state your name and where you are from.  You are obviously a kunoichi so you can’t just come walking into our village.”  Ichijin said glaring at her.  The four behind her close in slightly waiting to see if she was going to get aggressive.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tsuya *lets Seijun's arm go, flipping back onto her feet, and pokes Seijun's nose to make him open his eyes. "Well, you seem a _very_ innocent one, to acctually close your eyes during a fight, just because a kunoichi shows what's under her skirt. You wouldn't have done it if it was a true fight wouldn't you, just be as flustered?" She says with a small laugh, before the wood was thrown, then the two tumble to the ground, Tsuya blushing deeply at the shinobi so close.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

"I am Sayleen from Sunagakure."she stated.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 30, 2009)

An echoing blast of thunder boomed throughout the skies. Sasuke nodded slowly, the condtions were perfect. A streak of lighting flashed through the sky fiercely as the Uchiha made several more handsigns. "Generating storms with your own charka is just about impossible..however by using the flames of my jutsu to warm up the air... Thunderclouds are formed in effect. But before thunder...there is lighting...natural lighting" Sasuke stated..giving more insight into his jutsu. In Sasuke's hand then appeared a ball of lighting. "Now..all I have to do is use my charka and guide the lighting into a certain spot. But because the lighting is natural and not charka..my technique easily surpasses most if not all lighting jutsu. Lets not forget the speed of course...dont even blink.." Sasuke added on. Sasuke raised his hand into the clouds..ready to unleash his jutsu in a simple moment..


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

Continuing to glare at Sayleen, Ichijin looked her over, assessing her threat level.  He glanced at the four standing behind her and nods as he steps aside.  “Fine…” he says quietly as he continues to watch her.  “Just remember to respect this village and the people in it.  A stranger like you will be watched around this village especially at this time…” Ichijin growled as he waited for her to pass.  The other four nodded toward him and jumped back into the trees.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Jasik jumped back as soon as Ashe had blown the gust of wind at him, but it stopped before it hit the spot he was at originally. "Come out kitty!" he said, hopefully loud enough for her to hear. "Heeere kitty kitty kitty!" he said louder. He said, as he formed some hand signs, then yelled, "Wind Slicing Crosshairs!" as a blast of wind in the form of Rifle Crosshairs was blasted in front of him, destroying a coupld of trees, or at least cutting them down. "Wind versus wind. Let's see how this goes."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 30, 2009)

She wasn't behind the tree's. Something blocked out the sun a bit, but you couldn't tell who or what it was. Ashe came down upon him and hoped she hit. Her fan was closed. The hard sidings of the fan came closer as it went to slam down upon him. Suddenly a crash was heard and dust was flying. By the time it had cleared there was a hole there. Hitting someone with a weapon that was injected with chakra was a effective technique. Ashe jumps back into a tree and examines the area to see if she had hit the mark.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

"Thanks" she said."Calm down boys ur to agited."she said laughing.She then went into the village.She looked around thinking this place is nothing special."I need to find someone to show me around." she said."HELLO,anyone here?" she screamed.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 30, 2009)

"Shit!" Jasik yelled, as he jumped to the side when Ashe played as if she was trying to hit him. Although she didn't, he was hit by a rock as the cloud of dust was forming. He saw her jump into the tree, and kept his eyes on all rustling he could see in her area. He made some fast hand seels, and yelled, "Gale Wind Palm!" as a strong gust of wind was sent at where he thought Ashe was. Right after he sent the strong gust, and kicked up a large rock and kicked it into the gust, and if it hit Ashe, it would prove powerful.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

Sayleen walked around screaming if anyone could help her."This place isnt cozy." she said angrly.She then went to look for other ninja screaming"ANYONE HERE."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 30, 2009)

Seijun's red shade only intensified at Tsuya's teasing. Sad but true; he'd probably have reacted the same way in a real fight. "Call me naive, Tsuya-chan," Seijun replied sheepishly. "It doesn't help that you're-" What Tsuya was, exactly, would forever be a mystery. Seijun had just enough time to register surprise before a piece of wood, combined with a sudden gust of wind, knocked him off of his feet and into Tsuya. 

Simply knocking Tsuya down would've been bad enough. The close proximity of their bodies was equally distressting to the shy and naive Seijun. The worst, though, was that Seijun felt his face being encompassed by a rather pleasant, almost absorbant softness. After a moment's thought, the blood drained out of Seijun's unseen face; he knew exactly what he'd done....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 30, 2009)

"Tch b@$t@rd!" she growls and opens her fan and jumps back as the gusts hit her. The rock was coming. It hit her fan and it made her slam into a tree. As the rock drops she lands on it and blood drips from her mouth, as well as coughing up some. "This is more than just a sparring match.." she grins some then wipes her mouth. Suddenly Ashe waves her fan and  a tiny dust picks up. Sand had covered the area, which would prove slippery if stepped on. 
"Now time to get serious" she says. "Time for Taijutsu: Dainamikku & Entorr"*(think thats right one*) she grins then puts a fan on her back. She had grabbed a kunai from her pouch and hides. Slowly she makes her way to the opponent and flings the kunai as a distraction. Ashe runs up quickly to him, all the while building chakra up in her arm preparing for the hit. As soon as she was close enough she used one hand toward his stomach, and the other to his face. Both fists had the same amount of chakra built up in them. The fan she usually battle with usually was on her back. This seemed more than just a regular sparring match.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

Just then Sayleen appears before them"What are u doing?" she laughed."I can see this has been going on for sometime."She stared at them here eyes blue with 2 snakes surrounding her pupil.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Jasik looked around in the dust picking up, and walks forward, making an attempt to find Ashe. All to late, he saw her two fists flying at his face and stomach. "Fuck!" He yelled, as he attempted to jump out of the way, but was too late, as he was pumbled by the girl's fists. He was sent flying back at a high speed, through the dust, feeling a sharp horrible pain in his ribs. He ploud through one tree, and hulted at the second. He groaned, blooding coming from the corners of his mouth. He stumbled up, but stopped on his hands and knees, throwing up blood. "Yu bitch." he coughed out blood and laughed at the same time. "I think you broke some of my ribs." he said, choking out small laughter. He stould up.

He coughed, "I'ma get you this time." he said. He sucked up the pain, and stould up. "Let's see how you like this one again..." he said, forming fast hand signs, "Wind Slicing Crosshairs!" he said, sending the same Crosshair wind at her, this one with the center heading straight for her stomach.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

"HEY"she screamed at jasek and A she."Im talking to you here." She then went in the middle of the fight. She stared at them furiously.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 30, 2009)

She was too close to dodge it. "Crap! Keep out of this betch!" she exclaimed as she got the full on blow. The winds cut her up as she was flung into a rock without mercy. "This is what I get for fighting soon after training" she coughs up blood as some drips from her mouth. Blood seeped out of her wounds and coated the earth some, but not much.
A grin passed her lips some "This battle excites me.." she said and then suddenly stands up. As she did she went still. The rain seemed to still be there and made it look even more terrible (if it's still raining). Her cursed mark was activating and she was still. The only movement seemed to be the mark and the blood dripping down slowly.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 30, 2009)

"WHAT! do u know who you are talking to" she stated.Saleen got frustraded and opened her to fans and sent a gust of wind at both of them."C'mon thats no way to treat visitors u morons"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Jasik laughed as the girl jumped in the middle of them. "We're just having a little fun." he said, he jumped over the girl, and slowly formed hand seels, teasing her. He noticed the curse mark start activating, and stops. "_Shit...We've taken this too far now. I can;t let it get to the final stage._" he thought. "_It'll take something a lot stronger than this to stop her._" he wondered, and stopped the hand signs. He disappeared into the trees, and started focusing all of his chakra, leaving JUST enough for him to be able to move and live, and prepared to strike. He jumped out of the trees towards her, and started pulling his arm back. Apparently, he had focused too much chakra, and had collapsed from the air in exaustion, thudding on the ground.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"Well let me stop her,one shot and she'll be out" she said smileing.She then swiped one of her fans and  said"WIND SLASH" sending a focused wind slice at the girl.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

(OCC: sannin check the ooc thread please)
As he fell right in front of her she falls onto her knees and grips the cursed mark tightly, as if ripping it off her skin. One arm grams some dirt as the cursed mark slowly started to recede. Some pain showed in her face, but she did well to hide it. "Jasik..." she says as she breaths heavily. She notices he is out of breath too. "I am sorry.." she mutters. "I got caught up.." she said and a single tear fell. If there was any more they weren't shown. As soon as the curse went down she releases her hand. The cursed mark showed itself now since the bandage was gone from her neck. Her cloths were cut up some and her Tattoo similar to Orochimaru's was showing on her arm. Ashe started to stand up slowly and blood drips, but it seems to be stopping a bit. She grabs her ribs in pain some. A smile crossed her lips a bit.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"What happened?" Sayleen said confused."What was this all about." In her mind she was thinking they were crazy. She put her fans away and ran her fingers through her hair waiting for an answer.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

As Ashe falls to her knees, Jasik looks up at her. He watches as the tear falls, and as the Curse Mark subsides. "Don't be sorry...there's no reason to be. I'm the one who should be sorry...I forgot about your curse mark, and still went on with the battle. I should've stopped in the beginning." he said. He stould up, grabbing his ribs too, forgetting about them and letting the pain wash over him. "You basically destroyed my ribs." he choked out with laughter. "So...what do you say...A draw?" he asked, looking at her with a smile. He had blood all over his mouth and face, and his torso was covered in it also.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

What are they talking about Sayleen thought.All of this over a broken rib, and that curse mark, wher did she get it. Sayleen was thinking about it while still playing with her hair.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

That made Ashe crack a smile. She bit her lip as if trying to stop from laughing, but fails. Her laughter fills the air some. She hadn't laughed in forever. Ashe wipes some tears away and stands up fully "I can still move, but you damaged me some....Were an equal match..kind of.. if i wasn't tired from training after all" she gloats and grins. Her smile fades as she see's the girl. "You're not from here. People from other countries shouldn't meddle in the affairs of other's. So you'd be wise not ot interphere with anything in the fire country.... If you wish to live" she said, and smiled at the last part. 
Ashe fully stands up and coughs up some blood. "We better get back.." she said and starts walking to the town slowly. Her large fan was on her back as she walked away. "Also, did my fan hurt much?" she grins as she looks back at Jasik. "Oh.." she gasps some and covers her mark "Also do you have any bandages?" she asks as she continued to walk, but slowly. "Can't really show this in public you know" she said as if accusing him of taking the bandage off. Though the winds did he job.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"Wait!" Sayleen said "can i come with you?'' she asked pleadingly.''You see i need help around here.'' She was hoping they said yes looking at them all wounded.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"Yeah...blame it on your training!" he said sarcastically, laughing with her. He walked with her towards town. He pulled out a canteen of water, and drank some of it. He held it out to Ashe, offering her some. "Hell yea your fan hurt!" he said, and made a dramatic pause. "But...probably not as bad as my wind attacks..." he said, cracking out with laughter. When she talked about the bandages, he felt around, feeling for some. "Uuuuh..." he said, then found some. "Here, my sister gave me some after she attacked me." he said. He waited a while. "Wow, I just realised that sounded sort of dirty.." he said, laughing. "Sure, come on!" he yelled back at Sayleen.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashe leans against the tree then looks to the girl. "You can go with Jasik..not me" she said in a cold manner and started to wrap her neck up. After the mark was covered she handed them back. She grins some "Don't do anything pedophiley.." she says and starts to run off. Her energy seemed to be coming back, or she just wanted to get away from there even at the cost of pain. Her hair flew behind her as she started to near the gate. "Sheesh I forgot he annoys me at times. Though it was a good battle.." Her face seemed emotionless again. "Of course it hurt too those winds" she mutters, with her eyes twitching. "I am still healing" she said then had managed to get even closer to the gate. What she had gone in the forest to do she was unable to accomplish.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"So you guys seem to use a lot of wind attacks for leaf ninja" she said."Oh, and don't underestimate me you, i may not be from here but i'm plenty strong." She stared and said"Where did she get that curse mark?" She looked at Jasik couriously waiting for the response.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"Don't _you_ underestimate _us_." Jasik said with a laugh. "Jumping in the middle of that spar was pretty brave. We weren't even in our full on fighting. If we would've thought as you as a threat, we would have tried to kill or capture you." he said, smiling. "But no problem I guess." he said, then heard the part about Ashe's curse mark. "What curse mark?" he said pretending not to know. "If you want to go to the village...then follow me." he said, as he disappeared and was already running to the village gates.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

Sayleen followed ''Im not stupid she said i saw the curse mark and dont flatter yourself if i thought you were a threat i would have killed you two at the spot" she said seriously but still smilling. "Whats happening here why is everyone cautious?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasik kept running, not able to hear anything that the girl had said. He could see the gate, arriving not much later. he stould at the gate, smiling at the ninja standing there. He walked a little further, and saw Yuriko. "What took you so long?" she asked him.

"I was doing some sparring with a friend." he said. He was still grabbing his ribs, breathing normally though.

"What the hell happened? Was this friend Orochimaru or something?" Yuriko asked, looking at his wounds.

"No...she was sort of scary though." he said, laughing, and Yuriko joining in. "Well, if you want to go take a nap or something, heres the address to my house." he said, writing it down on a small piece of paper.

"Nah, I'll just stick with you for a while." she said, and they both walked to the hospital.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"Dang" sayleen said "He is deaf or something,he didnt here a single word i said"she followed the two ninja quietly.then she asked "Whats happening here the people are so cautious" she asked confused "Can one of u tell me whats happenig?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"_Ashe just had to run off and leave me with her..._" Jasik thought, as he continued walking with Yuriko. "Well... it's probably because you're foreign here. It's not easy to trust foreigners, you have to understand." Jasik said. They had arrived at the hospital, and were already walking inside. He gestured to a nurse very nicely to ask if she could help, and she came to give assistance.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashe walks into the town and nods to the guards with a embarrassing grin. The blood had stained her cloths and she had a tiny smile on her face. The guards were used to this from her training, and her missions. This was more bloodier though. She walks in further, but seemed weaker now. Her steps were slower and more sluggish. She suddenly looks up an see's Ichijin. a strange blush appears on her pale cheeks and she didn't know why. As she grew closer she didn't think about her appearance. all covered in blood. She didn't know why she even cared anyhow. She would bathe when she got back to the main house. Maybe she should cook Kenshin a meal, also her uncle. They've been working so hard after all. Suddenly she felt a bit weak and tripped over something as she was near him. Well, it was more like collapsing a bit. Training and missions non stop didn't help.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"I see Sayleen" said "So that girl,who is she? How come u guys use a lot of wind jutsus when you're from the land of fire she" asked confused."I cant believe you were taken down by her she" said laughing hard


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"We can't control whether or not we use wind jutsu. We could be using fire jutsu, if we had the elements, and maybe she does, but I don't. Just because it's the Land of Fire, doesn't mean everyone has the same elements." he said. Once she said the thing about Ashe winning he stopped walking, and gave her the evil eye.

"She did not win, I ran out of chakra. If you ask me it was a draw. That was a bad move if you're trying to make friends. Say one more thing like that and you'll be looking around this village by yourself." he said, his face intimidating from anger. He continued walking with the nurse, and she took him to a room.

"Sorry, family only." the nurse said to Yuriko and Sayleen.

"I'm his sister." Yuriko said, and the nurse nodded as she brought both of them inside.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

uhh Sayleen thought.She couldnt believe she had to wait outside. "He and that girl have anger issues" she mumbled to herself.If u run out of chakra then you lose its not a draw she thought to herself."Wonder how long ill have to wait"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasik poked his head out the door. "Something very bad was about to happen if we didn't stop the match. And, I might be sleeping here over night, so you could probably just go and talk to the Hokage." Jasik said, pulling his head back into the room. The nurse got some medical nin, and they were tending to his wounds.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"I know whats going to happen" she said. "I know everything." "Wonder who the hokage is" she said. "He wasn't very specific"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 31, 2009)

"No... I'll be fine, for now anyways."Ryu said he looked at the shinobi that claimed to be here to help although he was in no condition to continue their training. He said, in a weak tone and wiping the blood from his mouth, "If you want to help... Teach Master-Ichijin's squad to use teamwork... I cant do much more in this condition without risking my life." _Shit, that shockwave did a much greater damage then I thought, my body feels crushed and breathing is difficult. I hope Ichijin finishes his mission soon..._

"Finally, got it."Draine stated she slung her katana across her back and took a crystal clear gem from an alter. "Now all that remains is my great granson's blood."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"Well, there's no point waiting here" she said."I'll be on the roof!" she screamed at jasik. She then left to the roof and then out of now where it started raining flower petals. The breezed through the village seeming to dance in the winds.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"Okay!" Jasik replied to Sayleen. The next day, he got up, and he and Yuriko met Sayleen on the roof. He sat next to her, and Yuriko sat next to him. "Hey Sayleen." he said. "What's up? Want me to show you around town or somethin?" He asked. He looked out at the sky, enjoying life as he lived it. He looked at the different natural colors, it was a wonder how natural everything seemed to him right now.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

Kenshi walked over, "I hope your fine..." He looked at Ryu and then at the gennin. "You kids need to learn teamwork..." Paying attention to the fight, he tried to figure out who was which. "I dont know your names yet, but you all are on the same squad, and for a squad's success, meaning everyone it needs to work together, or you will all fail miserably." Kenshi smilied, "So you need to undersatnd this concept and get it straight before its too late." Cracking his knuckles and he sighed. "I see you need a break, but when thats over with... I will put you too the limit, and you understand how important teamwork is"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"oh,hi sure," she said."How do you like the petals" she said looking at them almost serious. "l summoned them,the make things seem peaceful dont you think?" she asked.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tsuya* is frozen, the darkest blush on her face, "S-Seijun-kun! What the hell!?" she says, flustered by the situation they fell into. She tries to struggle out of the situation, not making it any better, she finally just leans up onto one elbow, then, pulls or more drags Seijun up a bit, away from her breasts, and closer to her face. "_That _I know was on accident." she says, with a small chuckle.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2009)

“*Ashe*-san?”  *Ichijin *said his eyes going wide.  As she fell he rushed to her side.  “Your not looking to good…” he said quietly as he shook his head.  “Let’s get you to the hospital…” Ichijin said with a sigh as he picked her up.  An arm behind her back and the other under her knees.  “What happened to you?  Were you attacked?”  he asked her with worry in his voice.  “I hope your okay…” he added blushing lightly as he ran for the hospital.
____________________________________

*Kiya* rubbed her face a weariness overcoming her.  “Guess I kind of over did it…” she mumbled to herself as she closed one of the hospital doors behind her.  “Maybe a hot meal and a long soak will help…” Kiya said quietly as she walked toward the nurses station.  She smiled at the nurse sitting there as she handed him the charts.  “They are taken care of and on their way out.”  

“Good…As you should be.”  He said with a chuckle.  “You look absolutely worn out.”  

“I am…” Kiya said with a sigh.  “Alright, I will see you tomorrow…” she said giving him a wave as she walked out the doors.

“Right…Night!”  He said cheerfully as he dealt with the charts.

“Damn…” Kiya said rubbing the back of her neck as the doors closed behind her.  She closed her eyes letting the cool air wash over her.  “Now a quiet meal…” she said softly heading to a small restaurant not to far away.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 31, 2009)

"Maybe you didn't listen, I will be fine I just need to see Ichijin before I leave or he will think I abondoned this lot."Ryu said he moved out of the enclosure so that they could train where he curcled up into a ball taking a rest.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashe opens her eyes and see's Ichijin running. "Oh..yes I am okay I was just training is all..." she says plainly. Half of that lie was true. "I'm okay I swear.." she forces herself to smile. As she took a look upon his face she blushes and looks away cursing. _'Maybe I am sick..' _she thinks in her head.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 31, 2009)

Seijun panicked, and did his best to ignore the...brushing...as he and Tsuya finally separated. Seijun's pale face soon turned a fiery crimson, matching Tsuya's own. "I'm _extremely_ sorry, Tsuya-chan," Seijun pleaded. "I don't know what happened, something just knocked me over..." Seijun gave up, knowing he sounded like a fool. Luckily, Tsuya didn't seem too upset...at least, not with him directly.

Looking at Tsuya, Seijun's voice quieted. "You know," said the green-eyed shinobi. "You were right; that was an accident. But...this isn't." Before Tsuya could respond verbally, Seijun leaned in, gently kissing Tsuya's lips for a brief second, before he started to pull away.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 31, 2009)

Akari finally made it to Konoha. She stood by the gate, looking around. "Well, I don't want to just barge in..." she sighed. She took a step closer. "Hello? Anybody here?" She asked, taking a few steps in. She took out her ninja identification card just in case anyone questioned her. "Anyone?" She repeated, laughing lightly at the silence.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasik looked at the petals Sayleen had summoned. "Yea, I guess." he said. There was a silence for a while, "Well, I guess I'll show you around. Come one!" he said, smiling. He jumped down from the roof, landing with ease. Yuriko jumped down also, and they both waited right there on the ground. Jasik was in a silent mood today, finally free of all the stress of looking for his sister, and everyhting else.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

the petals continued to fall "there is someone at the gate" sayleen said smiling "just so you know." "whos the hokage?" " she asked serious." she waited for the answer while watching the petals fall.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

Nami slowly trugged her was threw the forest, tired yet excited. She was goibg to the famous leaf village. "Wow it seems different than I have heard." She looked at the gate, figuring that was where you enter. "Hello..." Nami looked at the girl asking for assistance. "Are you coming to the leaf village too?" Smiling, she waved slightly.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"So do any of you want to do a little sprawl" sayleen said. She seemed to be taunting them. "C'mon" she said "I'll take you on anytime" she told them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

So you need to undersatnd this concept and get it straight before its too late." Cracking his knuckles and he sighed. "I see you need a break, but when thats over with... I will put you too the limit, and you understand how important teamwork is"

"You know, Koyaiba said in an offhand way. "If that was a threat, you need to work on your threats. Maybe a more ominus tone. Because that right there was just full of fail. He took another bite of lunch. "By the way," he said, "I'm Koyaiba. She's Myou, she's Kumori, and that kid over there is Rai. No, don't bother trying to wake him, he's been sound asleep this entire time. You'd think he was dead." He got up and dusted off his hands. "Hey..." he said suddenly. "I know that chain....It's from Musashi's shop....theres no way you could afford that thing. Did you steal it?" He asked, looking at their new sensei with newfound intrest.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

"You know, Koyaiba said in an offhand way. "If that was a threat, you need to work on your threats. Maybe a more ominus tone. Because that right there was just full of fail. He took another bite of lunch. "By the way," he said, "I'm Koyaiba. She's Myou, she's Kumori, and that kid over there is Rai. No, don't bother trying to wake him, he's been sound asleep this entire time. You'd think he was dead." He got up and dusted off his hands. "Hey..." he said suddenly. "I know that chain....It's from Musashi's shop....theres no way you could afford that thing. Did you steal it?" He asked, looking at their new sensei with newfound intrest.

Kenshi shrugged, "Really it wasnt a threat, nor does it have to be" he pulled out the chain. "So Koyaiba is it, no I did not steal this chain..." Putting it away he explained, "I had my ways, but I could get it anyway , even with it being price." He puased, "Honestly, I made a deal and thats how I got it." The wind blew his hair and Kenshi looked at the sleeping one, "So that is Rai, and your are Kumori, nice to meet you"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tsuya* sits there, frozen, as the man had kissed her, as he began to pull away from the kunoichi she wrapped her arms around him, in a cling, and kissed him back...er...once more. She lets go of him about thirty seconds later, standing with a jolt, covering her mouth and taking off. Though, as she had gotten to the edge of the clearing, she staggered a bit, and collapsed limply, unconcious.
_______________________________
​*"Hn..."*Says *Kumori* angerly, atleast she aknowladged the shinobi.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 31, 2009)

Seijun started slightly, thrown off guard by Tsuya's rather...vibrant...return of affection. So surprised, in fact, that he didn't even think to react to either Tsuya's kiss or her grabbing him again. Almost before Seijun knew what was going on, Tsuya had broken the kiss and ran off. Seijun touched his lips with two fingers softly, Tsuya's taste still fresh. Shaking himself out of the haze, he stood up, and started to go after Tsuya, only to watch her collapse.

_Oh no...what did I do to her!?_ Seijun raged at himself. He quickly moved over to Tsuya's side, and knelt down. All business for a moment, the Tenken put two fingers on Tsuya's throat, then her wrist, checking her pulse, then touched the center of her chest; respiration. Finding everything normal, Seijun sighed with relief. "She's only fainted," he said. "I'd better get her back to camp.....though I'll probably have to apologize to her when she wakes up." Seijun gently slipped his arms under Tsuya's back and shoulders, along with her knees, doing his best to keep her skirt in a modest place as he stood up and walked back towards civilization...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

"Don't worry about Kumori," Koyaiba says. "She's just fuming. You'll find out quickly she's pretty much worthless... don't let it get you down. Hey, you wanna see her sharingan?" he asked. "She's an Uchiha you know. Big geniuses and all. Of course, that just makes her failure all the funnier, because she's expected to be so much better than everybody else..." Koyaiba smiled. He was having a good day.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking down at Ashe, Ichijin slowed his pace with her words.  “Even so…I would prefer if you were checked out.”  He said quietly keeping his eyes focused on her.  He stepped nimbly through the people as moved toward the hospital.  “You’re an amazing Kunoichi and I don’t want anything to happen to you…” he said quietly, his cheeks still looking lightly pink.  _“Why have I never noticed her before?”_  he thinks to himself as he proceeds still carrying her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

Niwa walked around the hospital, she had just finished her volunteer hours, but she enjoyed healing people. It gave her a sense of satisfaction, and above all, a sense of rightness. And best of all, she hadn't seen that annoying Koyaiba at all today. After visiting with some of the patients, she sat down, tired and worn out. _Wow..._ she thought. _Who knew healing people could be so tiring..._ She watched the door, observing the people coming and going.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashe blushes still and looks down. "It's okay really.. You dont have to worry about me" she reassures him, though it might not work. Her cheeks stayed a little flushed and her wounds started to hurt. "Oh no.." she frowns "Im getting blood on you" she says in a hurry and pouts "I'm sorry. I just sparred with a friend is all..." she says trying to convince him, but some pain racked her body and she growls and grits her teeth hoping he wouldn't notice. A smile flashed her lips "See? Im okay. If it hurts too much to not smile then you should go to the hospital after all" she said and tried to keep the smile but she returned to her normal passive face.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasik saw Ashe being carried by Ichijin near the hospital. He faked a smile, jealousy creeping in his soul. But, the smile couldn't last, as the jealousy took over. His face was angry. His mouth was small, and his eyes rested in anger. He stared for a while, looking back and forth. Finally, he stuck his arms out. "Here, I'll take her." he said, hoping for agreement.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

Sayleen still watched the petals dance in the sky stairing at them with calm eyes, the snakes surrounding her pupil seeming fierce like they where ready to strike. "Did u know two people just kissed" she told Jasik "And the girl you sparred with was is with this guy she likes" she said smiling. Then she returned to look at the petals dance waiting for them to respond to her challenge this time with a smirk.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 31, 2009)

Myou waved at Kenshi and pulled out a shuriken, throwing it into the air then catching it.
---------
Akari looked at the person who just approached her. "Yeah. But I got to find... something." She said, and almost took off running into the village. "I'm Akari, by the way." She introduced then headed into the village. A jounin stopped her and she flashed her ninja identification card and told them that she decided to move here. She proceeded into the village, looking from side to side at a few places. She settled on a rooftop of a building that she could tell by a sign was a hospital.

Akari took out the storage scroll that her brother had given her. "Yep. I knew it. This is his Scroll of Thirteen." She said. She put her hand up and focused chakra to one finger. The swords that she had stored in the first spot appeared in her hands. She remembered that her brother would concentrate chakra into how many fingers that corresponded with the spot on the scroll. He never did find out how to use spaces eleven through thirteen and the things he stored there were now stuck.

Akari laughed at the memory of this story and slipped the scroll into her pocket. She held one sword in each hand and felt them. "These katanas are not the same." She realized. "I'm surprised I didn't notice it before. Howaido wasn't slower but more powerful than Kuro. And Kuro wasn't faster than Howaido." She thought out loud. "Their blades respond to chakra differently. They have different seals on the blade. One says speed and the other says power. That's why..." She mumbled the last part.

_When Howaido didn't have his sword, he wasn't as strong. When Kuro didn't have his blade, he wasn't as fast. When Kuro ran his chakra through the sword, his speed increased. When Howaido ran his chakra through his sword, his strength increased. They were only as good as their blades._ Akari thought. _I will keep their blades with the respective names of their owners. The strength one is Howaido, the speed one is Kuro._ She thought, sealing the blades back into the scroll.

Akari sat on the roof, analyzing the wind. It was different than in Kusa. It felt stronger. The wind in Kusa was much more like a light breeze. Weak and quick. Konoha's wind felt, in comparison, stronger and heavier. Akari shrugged.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tsuya* smiled softly as Seijun was walking, a quiet, unconcious moan of happiness escaping her as she continued to stay in that state.
___________________________________
​*Kumori* glared angerly, but stayed calm for once, *"I don't give a damn what you think about me. I realize I said it, and I say it again, 'I don't have the sharingan' but I will not give up at all. I've gone through a bunch of crap already from not having the sharingan, mostly from my cousins."* she says, glaring, *"And don't you think you're hitting a bit below the belt there with all this shit you're pulling?"* she says to Koyaiba.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

"Ah," Koyaiba said sweetly. " You see, "Hitting below the belt" is such a harsh term. Not only that, but are you saying you have balls?" He smiled. "No, of course not. The fact is, it's nothing personal. I just hate Uchiha's. All of them. Every single stinking one in the entire world." He pulled out a kunai and stabbed it in the ground. "And before you ask, no, I won't tell you. Because my past is my buisness. So don't go sticking your nose where it doesn't belong," he said with unusual heat. The smile was gone from his face, and in it's place was a look of rage. "I've said it before and I'll say it again. The Uchiha have caused more pain then they're worth. The world would be a better place without them."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 31, 2009)

Seijun stopped when Tsuya moaned, at first concerned it was a sign of discomfort. Though, he quickly realized that wasn't the case. Realizing that the weapons of the contest had been left behind, Seijun silently willed Tsuki-Neji, sending three chains racing back along the ground, wrapping around Tsuya's katana, as well as Seijun's swords, and returning to Seijun. The chains held the blades out to the side, so Seijun could focus on carrying Tsuya.

It didn't take Seijun long to find a small clinic, which he was quick to enter and find an empty room. Ignoring the stares of any passers-by, mostly because he suspected them to be due to Tsuki-Neji, Seijun laid Tsuya down on a comfortable bed, then stepped back, setting the weapons down and leaning against the wall, waiting for her to wake up.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2009)

?You should smile more.  You have a beautiful smile?? Ichijin said looking down at Ashe then chuckled.  ?But, you can try the ?it doesn?t hurt? act with someone else.  Maybe they will believe you?? he said giving a small lopsided grin, he then came to halt as Jasik stepped in front of him.  ?It is of no need?? Ichijin said flatly as he looked at him.  ?We have things under control.  Then again?? he says looking Jasik over.  ?Maybe you can tell me who put her in such a state.  I do believe if it was a sparring match she shouldn?t be covered in blood?? he growled still holding her close to him.  ?Move?? he says pushing past him.
_________________________________

Kiya arrives at the restaurant and takes a small table near the window.  ?Thank you?? she said quietly as a glass of water was set down.

?What can I get you tonight??  The waiter asked as he smiled.  ?Or just the usual??

?Just the usual?not in the mood to make a decision tonight?? she said trying to return the smile.

?Very well?? he said quietly his smile fading slightly.  ?I will see to it?and some relaxing tea also?? he adds bowing lightly.

?Thank you?? Kiya says quietly as she looks out the window and thinks.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 31, 2009)

Tadakatsu proceeded to search all over the village in search of the Hokage. Eventually...the Uchiha Leader managed to spot the man at a shop. The Uchiha thought for a moment..wondering if what he was doing was wrong. But the thoughts of the innocents reaffirmed that engaging the enemy in the pass was the only way. His simple opnion would be heard...but he hoped it would the best plan..for everybody's sake. Tadakatsu walked forward after swallowing...it was time to greet the Hokage..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jan 31, 2009)

As her smile was complemented she blushes and puts her face in his cloths some. It was them she head his voice. Jasik's. Her face was taken away from his chest as she looks at Jasik confused. He looked a bit angry and she wondered why he was. Maybe it was how they had to stop the fight. Why did he even want to carry her. As Ichijin pushed past him she grips Ichijins cloths. Why did Jasik even care? It made her head hurt just thinking at the moment. Some more pain grips her and she grips where the pain was.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"Hey Sayleen!" said angry. she gave him a piercing glare. "If he wants to carry her you should let him." just then the petals swaying through the winds became fiercer along with the wind and her blue eyes turned darker as the snakes in her eyes seemed more dangerous and alive. "I say thats more of his privladge now hand her over you slob."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tsuya* shook just slightly as she was set down, about twenty minutes go by without her doing a thing, then her eyes flutter open, sitting up weakly, and rubbing her head slightly, "Unph...What happened...?" she asked, looking around.
___________________________________
​*"I wasn't even going to ask you about your personal crap. In fact I think, I'd rather go back to the acadamy, than listen to your life story.  I will just keep my information to myself, if everyone else would like to spill, they can damn well do it." Kumori* growls, laying onto her back once more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

Niwa groans as she hears voices outside the hospital. _Great..._ she tinks as the voices slowly get louder. _Better stop this before it get's out of hand...._ she walks outside and observes the scene in front of her. She recognizes a few faces, Ashe, being carried by Ichijin, and then Jasik. Jasik seemed to be in an argument with Ichijin, and the unknown firl standing next to him with the petals floating around her only seems to want to stir up trouble. She sighs, but decides not to get involved unless things get out of hand. _People can be so aggravating,_ she thinks to herself.

_______________________________________


"That works out great then." Koyaiba said coldly. You can go back to the academy like the loser you are, and we can have a normal squad. He glances at their new sensei, but he seems to be simply watching them. "Me, I'm staying right here. I need this job as a genin, and I won't give it up for anything."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Yuriko's jaw dropped as Ichijin implied it was Jasik that sparred with Ashe. Jasik's face became wide with fury, and jumped in front of him. "Yea, I sparred with her, I didn't think she was really in such a bad state. She was happy and sarcastic after our spar. I was in the same state too, even worse." He said, looking at Ichijin with anger. He heard Ashe start groaning, and the noise saddened him. "It's getting worse...you better get her in the hospital. I'm sorry." he said in saddness.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 31, 2009)

Seijun laughed softly, doing it intentionally to alert Tsuya to his presence. "You fainted, Tsuya-chan," Seijun said. "Apparently, you didn't get enough oxygen during our......well, you know." That was about as close as Seijun was going to get to actually _joking_, with Tsuya or anyone else. Seijun pointed at the floor by Tsuya's bed, indicating the sword. "I retrieved it for you," he said by way of explanation. Seijun remained on the wall, scared to come close to Tsuya for fear of making her panic again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 31, 2009)

"Dont appalogize" Sayleen said "He should appologize to you". she could see he was deppresd. She looked up calming down and so were the petals swaying through the whole village along with the winds. Even her eyes started to turn lighter and the snakes seeme to start to be tamed and she gave the guy holding Ashe a final glare and growl before she calmed down.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

Kenshi nodded in shame. "You guys, keep the emotions and stories aside. We all have our own problems, so dont waste time worrying about them." His eyes turned smaller, "Obviously Koyaiba, you have a vendeta for something her family did, not her so dont take out your anger on a kid who want part of it, its pointless." He looked at Kumori, "Sharigan or no sharigan, get over it becuase it will get in the way, especially when a kid with same rank bagers you about it, becuase at this point you are equal. Trust me, it will come" Pulling out a kunai he said one last word, "So this is breaking your teamwork to rubble.... well cut the crap and focus on your futures. He sighed. "Since you guys have enough energy to argue, you can start training with me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tsuya* blushed lightly, and began to fiddle with her fingers, "Well...it's the best way to lose your breath..." she says looking away. "And, thank you very much for grabbing my katana. I appreciate it Seijun-kun..." she says nodding at the man.
___________________________________​ 

*"We are equals at all points. I am not inferior, nor superior to you. I do not care if I am isolated after our missions are done. But, weither or not you agree I do not care, but we are a squad, we need to work together from now on. That is all I must say."* *Kumori* says, throwing one of her knives to the ground, standing up, she turns around and sits in one of the trees nearby, before Kenshi said what he did.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 31, 2009)

Myou sighed and stood up, walking over to Kenshi. "Fine. Training it is. I am sick of their arguing anyways." She said. _Kumori-chan... Koyaiba-kun..._ she thought, slightly angry, slightly sad at the fact that the two were arguing like this over something completely stupid.
------
Hikaru sighed. "You know what? I don't feel like you guys need tested. I mean, what's the point?" he said, looking at his squad. "Why test you if you are only going to get stronger? We will get right down to training. So... What do you want to train first?" Hikaru asked his genin.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2009)

Dante(2) laughed out loud at the comedy that unfolded before him. He stood up, dusted himself off and gave himself a pat on the back for a job well done. Then in a puff of smoke vanished.

______________________________________________--

Dante stood next to Otawa as his clone disappeared and burst out laughing as all its memories were transferred into his. 

"Well there's a nice change of pace." he said to himself. "Go on my son!" he said with his fist clenched and punching the air. He looked at Otawa and grinned. 

"Ah to be young and in love, hopefully after all this impending doom people will find happiness."

__________________________________________________-

Kurohara was writing without looking at his paper and concentrating on the jutsu. It was indeed a rather unique jutsu and his mind started to tick over thinking of other such possibilities. Of course he couldn't use them, abhoring the use of elemental jutsu unless absolutely neccesary, but Viral may find it of interest.

_____________________________________________-


----------



## Caedus (Jan 31, 2009)

"Kirin.." Sasuke simply stated. The Uchiha then guided it towards the middle of the forest down below. Within a second, a gigantic beast that was seemingly made out of all the lighting in the sky in the form of the beast roared through the air as it plunged into the middle of the forest within a blink of an eye. Because the lighting was natural, it moved at a speed beyond a shinobi's. If one were to get hit...they would have instantly be obliterated from the power. As the lighting smashed into the forest, a blinding explosion of light flashed through the area. The deafning sound of booming thunder follwed soon after. Sasuke stared towards the destruction as the entire middle of the forest was completely obliterated. The blast radius had consumed a great deal as it wasnt long as the fires from the lighting began to spread on to the trees. It was a suitable demonstration..


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 1, 2009)

Shinge listened as Hikaru asked. "Uuuh...how about the bell test?" he asked, looking around. He hoped they would, he had always wanted to do this.

-----

Jasik looked at Sayleen and then ;ppked back to the ground, and started walking. "I don't know why I did...I just felt sad whenever she started to grab him in pain. I don't think I ever want to see her in pain..." he said, still looking at the ground.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

Sayleen looked at him with a soft look in her eyes feeling sad for him and then said "Its okay you'll get her, dont give up." she said to Jasik in a supportive way. "Just never give up and if someones bothering you, let me know i'll teach them a lesson" she said cracking her knuckles with a confident smirk on her face and the petals swirled a little bit harder when she did that.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 1, 2009)

"Finally.... Rest..."Ryu mummbled slowly falling asleep...
~Dream~
"Every summon has it's weakness, a dragons is the left side of his or her chest is unprotected..."Draine stated, Ryu coughing up blood and looked at the blood sainted river and grass under him, it rain had washed much of it away into the river. "Look at you, how can you of ever thought that you could become a great swordsmen, when you cant even hit me. Well, I guess it no longer matters does it dragon?" She lunged her katana at the left side of his chest and his eyes widend.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 1, 2009)

As he left her eyes started to water some. She didn't know why she was about to cry at all. If anything she could blame it on the pain, but Ichijin would surly take her anyways. Some tears slid down and she puts her face in his chest and the tears dampen his cloths a little. It made her confused. For one she was angry she didn't get to do what she wanted in the forest. Two Jasik is acting weird. Third and final most she didn't want to go to the hospital. She regains herself a few seconds later and calms down as the waterworks stop. It gave her a sigh of relief. A shinobi shouldn't show emotions after all. They were tools.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2009)

*Ichijin* narrowed his eyes as *Sayleen *spoke, remembering her from the gate early.  He shook his head at *Jasik’s* anger keeping his flat unemotional stance then continued on toward the hospital.  Looking down at *Ashe* who had buried her face in chest, he held her a little tighter trying to comfort her but careful of her pain.  “You won’t be long at the hospital.  And, don’t worry.  I will stay with you the whole time…” Ichijin said quietly almost surprised at himself.  

He quickly crossed the distance to the hospital and nods at the girl in the doorway as he passes.  “I need some help for my…uh…friend…” Ichijin said as he approached the nurses desk.

“Oh!  Of course!”  one of the medics said.  “Put her in the second room on the right.  Someone will be sent there immediately!”  he said as he began grabbing papers and talking to another medic who nodded and ran off.

Ichijin proceeded to the room and laid Ashe on the bed.  “They will be here in a minute…” he said smiling gently at her.  “Don’t move to much…I don’t want you to injure yourself more…” Ichijin added quietly as he brushed the hair off her face, causing himself to blush.  He turned quickly and looked out the window as they waited.
_________________________________________

“Here you are…” The waiter mumbled as he set the tea down in front of her.

“Oh…thank you…” *Kiya* said smiling sadly at him.

“You going to be okay?  I don’t think I have ever seen you quite so down…” he said looking at her.

“Yes…I will be fine…”  Kiya said nodding and adding stuff to her tea.

“If you say so…your food will be up in a few…” he said looking at her once more.

“That’s fine, no rush….” she said already reverting back to her thoughts as he turned away.
___________________________________________

*Irakiri* pulled out a book and began to read about weapons shinobi have used over time as she walked, her senbon twitching as she rolled it from one side of her mouth to the other.  “That would be awesome!”  she said to herself, stopping in the middle of the street as she took in the umbrella that would shoot out senbon.

“Weapons shop…weapons shop…”  Irakiri mumbled looking around.  “Oh I know!”  she said taking off to the weapon shop.  She moved quickly through the streets becoming ever more excited as she moved.  She skidded to a halt in front of the shop and began to ramble.  “Sir!” Irakiri said to *Musashi*.  “I would really like this!” she said slamming the book open on the counter and pointing to the umbrella.

“Can you do this?  Or do you have any?”  Irakiri asked excitedly then took in the guy standing there.  “Oh…sorry…” she says blushing.  “You are with a customer…I didn’t notice with the way he was standing there…all retarded or something…” she adds giving *Seta* a strange look then scoots away to wait her turn.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 1, 2009)

After he went to the window she turned the other direction to the door and buried her face in her pillow. Her hands squeezed the corners of the pillow, but not in pain. It was more like anger perhaps. One hand goes to her neck as she caresses the bandage. "Why...?" she mumbles some. A person would assume she was asking why she was given that, but that wasn't the case. "Why..." she says again and then takes her hand off of her neck as she punched the spot on the bed in front of her which made her twitch from pain. She grits her teeth and doesn't make a sound as some blood gets on the perfectly white sheets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

"Niwa...." says a nurse. "I'm sorry, I know your volunteer hours are done and you need to be getting home, but could you go check on the new patient, Ashe? Just give her a quick check up and do something about the pain?" Niwa sighs, but smiles. 

"No problem." She heads up the stairs, entering the room. "Ashe," she says. "Ichijin." She looks Ashe up and down critically, the sighs. "Messy," she concludes, but you'll live." She places her hand lightly on Ashes head, and funnels chakra down. "That should ease the pain. A medic will be right with you," she says, exiting the room. _Busy day..._ she thinks as she heads home.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 1, 2009)

Otawa was imprisoned in his turbulent thoughts, constantly jumping from one to another. He remembered hearing some motivational boost-up, but it was rather like water poured on a plate. Then he heard something about some people's youth and love, and saw Dante grinning at him, punching some air. 

Though he felt really weird about what had happened during the day, the Hokage managed to stay awake. "Look, now that you're back and have some kind of an X crown on you, we're not worried about that twi... clone anymore. What to say if I have something for you?" 

"Ah ah ah... Not like a house of candies. Well maybe I'll have something like that for your little girl, but anyway..." He scratched his chin, wondering whether this was the right time. It seemed it was, and Otawa folded his arms, slightly nodding with a somehow uncomfortable look. "Your gonna guard the Konoha gate." 

"No, no, don't underestimate this." He unfolded his arms and slightly waved in dismissal as Dante's grin waned off to a donkey stare. "It's not about standing and chatting about politics. It's an honor! It'll be your nods and headshakes that decide Konoha human resource, and you'd be the boss... of the guards of course! You can take them to..." 

Otawa sighed realizing how bad an advertiser he could be sometimes. "Well, you'll be called the Konoha..." His mind raced to find a shiny word that could attract Dante, but couldn't think of anything better. "guardian of course. Not guard. Guardian." 


___________________________________


Seta heard something about a retard or something retarded, and it sounded like pointing to him. He cracked his head around to look at the little rascal who was much enough of a daredevil to say such things. His teeth was kept bared, but rather moving down to an angry predator teeth pose than a desperate and rather disgusting emo grin. 

"Hey, kid. Do you know why I was told to grin? Because people won't point to me and whisper stupid things behind my back." He grunted like puppy dogs often do to brooms.  

"Because they won't stick chicken shit to stones and throw them at my window. Because I'm told they won't giggle at me and say the Fucking. R. Word..." His voice trembled with rage. 

"Today I keep a grin on the street. I tripped on a shitty rock right out my door. A stupid and stupidly pink cat peed on my shoe. A fucking stupid old man scolded at me because I asked for a sword, and now A GOD SMACKINGLY STUPID KID pointed at me and called me a GOD SMACKING RE- BEEP!!!" Seta shouted, his voice almost burst into some kind of weird figurative liquid.

"Now Get. Away. Before I chop you and roll you into meatballs and chew your head with ketchup. Get. Away. Before I come up with anything worse than that to do with you rat..." The water seething in his voice made it half angry and half wet. 

"And you!" Seta completely and vigorously turned around with eyes as red as the sharingans, pointing at Musashi. "Are you gonna sell a fucking something or are you having this shitty shop of yours come to life and choke you to death?" 


Yards away, in a populated area, a child pitifully cried to his mommy.  "I hate that man!"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2009)

Ichijin turns and watches as Niwa helps Ashe a little.  “Thank you Niwa-san…” he says nodding as he looks at Ashe.  Waiting until she leaves the room Ichijin moves to sit on the bed next to Ashe.  “Is every thing okay?”  he asks her quietly.  “You seem…upset…Ashe-chan…” Ichijin says quietly as his eyes scan her face.  “What has you so bothered?  Do you want me to leave?  It shouldn’t take long for them to patch you up…” he adds quietly as he lays his hand on hers.
_______________________________________

Irakiri’s eyes widen momentarily then she rolls them at his words.  “A pink cat?  Peed on you…” she says giggling as she looks at his feet.  “Well at least they aren’t bleeding from the trip…might have gotten infected from the cat…” she adds giggling slightly and shrugs her shoulders.  “I will wait my turn.  Though I believe he has the right to refuse service…he just might want to consider it with you…” she says quietly a small smirk on her face.  “Oh and the smile won’t help when you act like that…” she turning away from him and looking at the weapons in the shop as she waited.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ashe blinks and blushes when he lays a hand on her's but moves her eyes elsewher, like to the pillow's edge. "Nothing is bothering me" she lies and runs her free hand along the pillows edge. She had reminded him of somebody. He looked a bit like him. Her eyes close and open a few minutes later. The images were gone as she grips the edge in a angry like fashion before she lets go and rests the hand in front of her and stares at her blood stained hand. It looked normal to her. Somehow it even gave her comfort. Her hand goes into a ball and she examines every spot of stain before letting it relax.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

"Thats a lie" Saylien said with a smile on her face. She was sitting at the the window. As she sat there the petals drifted into the room giving it a peaceful look as the danced in the wind.  "I know what you really feel" she said a little more serious. "I guess i could just say it out loud to the whole village" she said tanting Ashe with a grin on her face.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 1, 2009)

Akari got up from the roof of the hospital, jumping to the ground. "What is there to do in Konoha?" She asked herself, putting her hands on her hips and looking from side to side, trying to find a place to go. "Does this village have hot springs?" She wondered. "Those would be rather... Oh!" She realized something. "I suppose I need somewhere to live." She laughed at her own stupidity. She was too relaxed to think of important things.

Akari put her finger on her head. "Now where is some place to live?Is there an inn? I would need directions..." She thought.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 1, 2009)

She takes her hand away from Ichijins and sits up so fast she causes herself to recoil in pain. She laid there for a few minutes. "You know what you little pest?" she says then sits up more carefully as blood dotted her cloths from the recoil. "You need to go jump off a building..and not land on your feet" she says with her eye twitching. "You're annoying you know that?" she said with a glare that said 'I will kiiiillll youuu!?!'.  After her glare settled a smirk appeared on her face. "Little girls shouldn't be wandering in Konoha if their from a different country. "You can't just waltz in and demand to be let in after all. Did you even get permission?" she asks taunting her back with a devious look in her eyes. "Also who's to say you aren't an assasin? From Orochimaru? Or maybe he army that is coming? A spy perhaps? she gave a little smirk. It didn't seem normal. A normal person wouldn't speak Orochimaru's name so freely, and also the approaching army. Ashe continued to sit up and ignored the pain that stabbed at her.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

"Is that a threat supposed to scare me" Sayleen said laughing "I 've killed stronger people than you when i was in the academy. maybe I am a spy or maybe I am from Orochimaru what are you going to do about it you sorry excuss for a ninja. To me your just another insignificant shinobi and dont underestimate the ninja from Suna you worm" she said with piercing eyes.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"Akari!" Nami walked over to her when she cuaght sight. "Need a place to live, if so I have found one" She smilied and hoped to be helpful. She was just as much new to this place as Akari. "Its not too bad, if you want to see it" Patienyl she would wait for a responce. It was to too bad out so standing outside wasnt a burden. Konoha was a nice place afterall.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 1, 2009)

Seijun waved his hand dismissively. "Think nothing of it, Tsuya-chan," he said. "It was only fair. And....I apologize for being so forward. I should have at least asked first." Despite the oddness of Seijun's wording, this time he wasn't kidding. His eyes alone would be enough to communicate his genuine apology for causing Tsuya's reaction. *....you are such a strange person,* Tsuki-Neji commented. *Then again, so is she for liking you.*


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 1, 2009)

She smirks some "I know for a fact Orochimaru wouldn't allow such a bitch into his team for you would already be dead after all" she grins a grin that would send shivers down a normal person spine. "And if you say stuff like that word will get around and you'll be hunted down by the village ANBU" she continues them forces herself to stand as she stares at her. "Such a big mouth for a little girl" she chides some. "Pathetic. I hate people like you who have nothing better to do than to p/ss people off" she glares at her. She seemed mad a bit. "Seems like you're the worthless one. What have you don't to contribute to Konoha besides blast off your fcking mouth as if you owned this town? And bump into every one's private conversations like you were invited...". She smirks some "If you ask me, you're just asking for attention like a little girl..".


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

"There you go with your threats that mean nothing and have no meaning" she said sighing. "you cant back up that rat hole you call mouth. and your the betch here and a slut going with two guys at the same time" she said with a smirk. "and i dont fear the anbu, i can take them down with ease and as for orochimaru, i dont fear him unlike you" she said with her eyes getting wild again. Suddenly the petals turned savage cutting Ashe and the other guy.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 1, 2009)

She just brushes him off "Going with two guys? I don't even have a beloved .. not anymore...." she said sternly. "I love nobody else.." she said truthfully and then turns away. "You call me a whore yet you don't even know me, or my name" she glares at her. A wicked grin gets on her face "You think I fear Orochimaru? Foolish child." "My beloved is dead" she said as she glared at her. "Now get out of here. You are obviously not wanted here. " she said as she pops her shoulder some. "You're so loud and irritating" she mutters under her breath. "You remind me so much of that guy Jasik a long time ago. Sheesh Now leave." Some pain pricked her neck.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

"You really are blind to the world she said seriously. i know stuff about you that you dont even know will happen, but i do, my eyes let me see stuff no one else can see  and your name is Ashe" she said "your the fool and so much for konoha being mighty, if everyone is like you than this village will not survive against the army" she said sternly as the petal's dance became more violent.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 1, 2009)

"What is this?"Ryu asked as everything went black. It was an odd dream, he even felt the ice cold blade go into his chest and now suddernly... nothing? "This? This is what is to come, or one of the paths you may take."A figure said, she wore a snow white robe with black trimmings.
"What? Your telling me I die soon?"
"I cannot say, knowing the excat ammount of time when something will or may happen even if it's just a hint can cause major damage to the threads of the fourth diemension, time and space."
"Wait, so your tell me you can see the future?'
She looked over to Ryu and said, "Not just the future, the past, present, and my sight into the future isn't linked to just one of the threads, I see multiple futures. At most i'm a guide for shinobi that can do both great good and evil. It's rare for me to have such a strong connection to a single shinobi, likly your bond to nature is much stronger then the shinobi that have come before you and learned to harvest the powers of a true Gaiden."
"I'm not a Gaiden yet."Ryu stated.
"True however, you have the portential to surpass every single ancestor of your Clan."
Ryu looked confused, and said, "You said evil, does that mean I also have the portential to cause great harm?"
"Of course. Everyone has the portential to cause great harm but in your case, a currupted Gaiden will cause much more then normal."
"So how do I prevent it?"
"I cant say for sure. However, the tome that will be othered to you soon will determin your path of good or evil. It will test how strong your will is. But a majority of paths you have lead to mass death by your hand, this means that you likly have around a 30% chance of your will not being broken."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

"Since you guys have enough energy to argue, you can start training with me." Kenshin says, standing up.

"Fine," Koyaiba says curtly. He can feel the ground shaking under him, a sort of manifestation of his anger. "I need to blow off some steam." He sheaths both his swords and forms some hand signals. "Doton!" He shouts. "Earth spikes jutsu!" Several spikes pop up out of the ground and quickly weave their way towards Kenshi. "Doton: Earth manipulation jutsu!" He raises his hands, and two long, thin strands of earth extend from the ground in an attempt to capture Kenshi. No good, the jonin dodges both of the attacks and swings his chain quickly at Koyaiba. "Doton: Earth Wall Jutsu!" Koyaiba shouts, shielding him from the attack. He lowers it, only to be caught in the stomach by a jab from Kenshi. He responds furiously, but can't manage to hit the jonin, and decides that maybe it's time to try out that new sword.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"I use doton too" Kenshi stepped back. "Earthquake jutsu!" The ground started shake some more. They both stumbled. He grabbed his fans in attempt to knock Koyaiba to the ground. Koyaiba dodged the attack. "Hmm...." Quickly he looked at Koyaiba position. With out a second to loose, he put one fan in the air and brought it down with force. The ground started to break apart in direction of Koyaiba.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2009)

"No...don't apologize...I really...I know now...that I was right I do have those feelings, I couldn't resist you...that's all. I passed out because I was blushing to the point of fainting, so don't worry Seijun-kun. I feel fine w...I should apologize if I startled you too bad..." *Tsuya* says, almost sheepishly as she ended. She stands up, and walks over to Seijun, pulling him down by his shirt, and pecking him once on the lips, "And thank you, for my first true kiss." She whispers into his ear, a smile slightly dancing on the kunoichi's gentle face.
______________________________
*Kumori* chuckles, hopping from tree to tree to watch the fight.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 1, 2009)

Dante looked at Otawa with a completely perplexed look on his face. It was an order by the Hokage but he knew Otawa wouldn't feel good about it unless he himself expressed that he was fine with it. Which he was.

"Wait. So you're telling me that I can sit around all day and be the GUARDIAN OF KONOHA, giving me complete power to let people in or not? Can I get a cape and rights to the GUARDIAN OF KONOHA franchise? and a house of candy. But later, when Kagami has teeth."

Dante then went into a zombie like stare invisioning his future of leaping aroun in his cape and throwing his title at everyone like balls much akin to some crazed tennis ball boy with ADD. That and he had many people to try out the many new introductions and variations on the "Dante! Has Arrived" sequence.

"I'll fuckin do it!" he said throwing his fist up in the air, fully embracing his new life of pizza eating, flashy entrances and looking at all the girls he could without being labelled a stalker.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

"Damn!" Koyaiba shouts as the giant crack streaks forward. he puts his hands to the ground and pours chakra into it. "Mend...mend...damn it!" He shouted as the crack struck. It threw him off balance, but he rolled up, only to be hit again by Kenshi's fan. "Agg.." Koyaiba muttered. "Doton: Earth Sea jutsu!" The earth begins chrning like the ocean, throwing Kenshi off balance. _Gotta get away...suprise him,_ Koyaiba though. "Doton: Earth tunnel Jutsu!" He shouts as he burrows into the ground.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"Darnit, my ancle." He clehcned it grapsing the pain, but it began to go down. Kenshi hoped back with a flip and landed on the ground. He saw the ground began to break at Koyaida's arrival. "Doton: Earth Barrier" All large dome of the ground began to rise around Koyaiba. "Try getting out of this" He put his hands on the dome and tried to get chakra if Koyaiba was in there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

"Shit!" Shouted Koyaiba as he surfaced in a dome. "I've read about this thing...." He trails off as the chakra in his body starts to weaken him. "Ugghh..." he collapses to his knees. "I have less chakra than I thought," he said to himself. "I don't think I can break out of this. He struggles to rise, abd barely manages to get back to his feet. He tries to draw his swordm but collapses again. "Damn it..." he says to himself. "I'm screwed...."


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshi luaghed. "You cant get up can you..." Feeling some sincerely, he sighed. "I will let you out. Then I need to tell you something." He broke his connection and made the dome dissapear. Running over to Koyaiba, he picked him up and sat him against a tree. "So, you were in there and you could no get out. Especially alone." he looked at Kumori, "Yo! Get over here before I get you next!" Looking at Koyaiba again he got stern. "You taked about how Kumori was worthless, she was the only one who could save you... how much would she be worth then? Alot, a matter of fact your whole life." He looked at oth of them. "It could have been you in there Kumori, but ran into the trees like a coward, unless you were to lazy to fight. Those who dont follow the rules are scum, but those who arent there for their teammates are worse than scum." Kenshi shrugged, "I hope you understand how important your teammate and teamwork is, becuase next time it might not be me keeping you in that dome, someone else who wants you to die might be"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 1, 2009)

Myou ran over to Koyaiba. "Koyaiba-kun... Are you okay?" She asked. "I would have helped, but I spaced out." She said, kind of embarrassed. _I don't want to see my teammates in danger like that._ She thought.
-----
Akari wandered the village, scratching her head. "Inn... Inn... Inn..." She mumbled, trying to either find an inn or someone to speak with.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 2, 2009)

"Now I already given you too much information. Any more might compromise the threads of the 4th demimension."She said and punched Ryu. He suddernly woke up and loooked at the squad training and thought, _What was that all about? Time? Space? I best think about it some other time. Now what about the squad training, they seem to be struggleing._
"You know in a real fight their is no such thing as cheating right? Oh, and anoter thing, Kenshi cant defend from 4 attacks at once especially if they are a combination of ranged and close combat attacks all he can do is douge in which case you have to learn to predict his movements."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 2, 2009)

Otawa refolded his arms not without surprising himself with the overachievement. At least for now one of his stinging botherment had been gleefully released. But it sounded like Dante was too much of an optimist for this business. "Eh... I never said you're just gonna sit and grin. Work you cheeky grownup. Someone's calling your daddy. Earn some reward, and perhaps I can have your house of candy project actually proceeded." 

He was almost oblivious, but an errand glimpse to his side caught an approaching figure. It looked like a man with long hair, a bold  and composed movement. Squinting into it, Otawa could realize the reverent leader of the Uchiha clan, whose seriousness so immensely prevailed that even the Hokage wouldn't spot him anywhere other than grandiose meeting events. 

And he would be approaching a rusty ramen shop if not the Hokage himself, which was conflicting to the fact that he was extremely serious and probably one of the most affluent in Konoha. 

Confronting the Uchiha leader, Otawa knew he heard something blurry and unattractive from Dante, but if the man Uchiha Tadakatsu set out to seek the Hokage himself, it would mean either something indeed worth the business or probably a portent of the greatest calamity ever known to man.   


_________________________


Something about which he would never bother find out exploded in Seta's boiling head. There were a lot of shiny cutting tools in the shop and his blind rage prevented him from quickly deciding which one he would use to chop up the daredevil rascal. 

He leaped over Musashi's head into the store and spun himself in alternate directions like an angry cat chasing its tail. Apparently all the customers at nearby stores were gradually dispersing and silently floating away from this laughably frightening incident. 

Cool stuffs were supposedly everywhere, but he only saw shiny piles of slimy shit all over the shelves. He got a jump on a rusty old katana with stain all over the blade and turned around, stomping to the entrance with extreme heat breathed out from his nostrils full of coal. 


"Oh, Seta-sama" A teenage guard stopped at the shop after an apparent long and anxious run. "I've been looking for you. I'm sorry but your students are waiting at the assemble point and perhaps you should-" 

What the poor guard forgot was that even a noob should know when to avoid a furious superior whose rage erased consciousness. This was exactly the case, when Seta was disturbed and forgot about everything, yet still felt weird being fierily infuriated without punching any particular idiot. Hence, the guard was celestially knocked down with a literary punch that weighed approximately twelve elephants. 


Seta intuitively stomped away not knowing where in specifics he was heading, but felt awesome being tough in public.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 2, 2009)

Seijun listenend in silence, and once again felt like a firebrand had been touched to his lips where Tsuya kissed him. "It's not that you startled me," Seijun explained softly. "I was just worried." Seijun's shining eyes reflected the light from the room as he looked at Tsuya, and returned her whisper, "You know....you were mine as well. My name is 'Innocence' for a multitude of reasons, Tsuya-chan." Seijun smiled gently, and shrugged in a "Well, what did you expect?" fashion.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2009)

Dante looked around to see the Uchiha leader and fugured he may as well tag along in stead of Megumi. It seemed important and he would fill Megumi on the details later. He tried to act dignified but really there was no point as any attempt would simply render him looking like a complete buffoon. 

Still in the presence of two heavyweights of the shinobi world he remained quiet, not due to any initimadation but more to do with his new found role in life as a father and a superhero.

_____________________________________________________

Kurohara gave Sasuke a round of applause as he finished the jutsu

"Well well, that was indeed quite the demonstration. Though Wind jutsus are the bane of your lightning element, I don't think there is a wind jutsu powerful enough to even make a dent in that display." Kurohara paused, "Of course it would be unwise for you to think that there never will be."

His book snapped shut and he looked to the sky as the clouds disappeared. Kurohara stood up from his little perch and bowed out of politeness to the young Uchiha.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 2, 2009)

"Wind feeds my flames...dont forget that as well" Sasuke responded. The Sharingan Warrior took a glance at the clouds..this jutsu was a one time shot jutsu...if he somehow missed, the clouds would break away and Kirin would out of question. The Sharingan Warrior took a brief at the damage again...it was a suitable display considering his arm was already feeling better. The new Akatsuki member was already proving his worth but he didnt want to be too open...it was hard to trust anybody here really...
________________________________________________________________

Tadakatsu bowed in respect. "Lord Hokage...I'm sorry to interupt but the matters at hand are well beyond control. As we all know...the invaders from the seas are rapidly approaching. Their mustering their strength for a great siege of not only our village but any other village that still stands. I've sent one of my own to scout out their poistion...Lord Hokage, we cannot deal with them in open ground...there is too many, we would be open to slaughter. Under personal opnion, I believe we engage the enemy in a narrow pass in the mountanins, several miles away from the village. Those mountains are our last defense...the vast forest wont matter...not with their speed. In the mountains, the narrow pass there would ensure we wouldnt get flanked and their sheer numbers wont matter if we hold our ground...they will come in great waves but as a unified army...we just may drive them back" the Uchiha Leader kept his lowered head...waiting to see if this was the best possible plan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2009)

Koyaiba grunts, pushing himself into a sitting position. "Relax Princess," he says. "I'll be fine." Inwardly, he's suprised and kind of confused at the sincerity in Myou's voice. He turns back to Kenshi. "Alright," he says. "You've made your point. What now?" He grimaces as he begins calling in earth strength. It doesn't heal him, but it doesn help block out the pain. With it's assistance, he manages to rise unsteadily to his feet. "Teamwork is important," he admits. "So what's the next excercise?"


----------



## Cheena (Feb 2, 2009)

"Hmm...." Kenshi thought about, what would be an important thing. "Ah, nothing to dangerous. If you heard Ryu, he said about reading my movements. I think we should learn how to do that." He rubbed his chin. "But, it will be against each other, that way I can learn and instruct at the sa,e time. Do you know what I mean? Kenshi looked around to see who was there. "Everybody, gather around" It was going good.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 2, 2009)

Sayleen started to laugh as she had clearly gotten the best of Ashe. She knew that no one could best her when it came to comebacks or wind ninjutsu. Ofcourse this was nothing to be proud of for she clearly didnt put up much of a fight and was no threat to her or any one even with a curse mark tha Jasik denied knowing anything about.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ashe seemed deep in thought when she remembered she was there she looks at her. "Oh? I forgot about you" she shrugs some and licks some blood from her fingers. The tattoo showed as she lifted up her hand. It looked a lot like Orochimaru's. She takes that same hand and runs a hand through her fingers. Forgetting about the girl she looks toward the door. "Where is the doctor? I want out of here so I can train" she said and stretches. Her cloths seemed all torn. "Hm.." she looks to Ichijin and blinks as she puts her hands down and the long sleeve of her outfit covers it again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 2, 2009)

There is no point in hiding it from me i know exactly what it is" she said smiling. "And i wouldn't recomand you train, if you push your body too much the curse mark will spread and drain you of all your energy you know." "I know whats going if you do train and it wont be good" she said serious. "Trust me dont train, at least wait a full day"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 2, 2009)

She looks to her again. "I forgot about you again sorry. And I can train whenever I want" she says seriously. "Unlike you I have people to help so shoo little kitten" she puts on a devious face and shoo's her away with her hands as if she was a unwanted dog. "You don't know the cursed mark like I do as well" she sticks her tongue out at her and turns away. "A weakling such as yourself wouldn't understand after all" she said with a grin and shrugs her shoulders as if her words meant nothing. Her eyes went to the door. "Ichijin" she complains and grabs his arm "Must i stay here? Hospital's freak me out. Can't someone just come in and heal me? Then let me be on my way?" She gives him a cute pout hoping he would buy it on her 'hopeful of escape' plan.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 2, 2009)

"what i say is the truth" Sayleen said ter her in a serious tone. "i know whats going to happen because my kekkai genkai shirakugan gives me the ability to see into the future so i know things before anyone knows, ichijin i suggest you dont obey her like a dog because of your feelings for her and if you do care for her i suggest you keep her out of training at least for a day" she said in a serious but careing voice.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 2, 2009)

"You know what you can do?" she says with a devious grin. "You can go shove long sword  up your-" the rest of the sentence was toned out by someone shouting. The shouting stops soon though. It must've been in the other room. "Unlike lazy people like you who need protecting obviously....I need to train hard and better myself....I have my own reasons so get you're nose out of everyone's business outsider." she said the last part kind of harsh but looks back at Ichijin and hugs his arm to where it was squeezed in between her chest and her arms. "Please Ichijin-kun?" she says and pouts again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 2, 2009)

"I cant she says" she says in a sad voice."im cursed to always see the future, my kekka genkai is perminently on" she said begining to cry and she looked at her as teardrops rolled down her cheeks "Trust me dont train or you will be destroying your chakra network because of the curse mark, its draining your chakra and corrupting you like that sasuke guy that lived 200 yrs ago"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 2, 2009)

Her eye twitches. Why the hell was she crying!? The girls insults to her had obviously backfired right back at her. "I'm out of here. I have to get tougher. Also I have already been corrupted since I was a child and that's why I must prove myself... You can only see the future right? Then you shouldn't know that part" she said and looks down at the ground. "Plus crying about it wont change a thing, nor will arguing. A ninja is a tool with no emotion after all. Though..most do not follow the rules. But one can try.." she mumbles some and starts to walk to the door. Some shadow at the door stopped her and she comes back and hugs her arms. Ashe closes her eyes as she begins to think.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 2, 2009)

"i may not see the past but your future will not last if you dont even rest for one day" she said in a serious tone and the tears gone."at first i thought seeing the future was a horrible curse if i saw a person die then i saw it again but i found out imy cant turn of because i was ment to warn people of their deaths so it deosnt happen, i realized this when.......my little sister died" she said starting to cry again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 3, 2009)

*Tsuya* chuckles slightly, and lowering her voice just a bit, becoming pretty sly in her movements as she moved right next to his ear, "We might have to change that, won't we?" she says, a smirk on her face, "You can't stay innocent forever." she says in the original whisper she had. She steps away just slightly, allowing the man to stand straight if still concious.
___________________________________________________
​*Kumori *sits in a tree once more, ignoring the lecture, to a point, then hopping down. *"Fine, I'm here now. I had the perfect entrance, but I had not a chance to use it."* she says sourly.
___________________________________________________
​*Shikka* begins to awaken about the same point as* Inka*.  The two bodys finally warm again, unable to do much if cold. The two start to completely come to and groan as they're bodies ached.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryu watched the group worried that if things got to hostile they might hurt each other badly and have to use his mass healing jutsu (Since he lacks medical jutsu knowledge only way he can use healing is by transfering all damage to himself. In his condition probly result in death.) Ryu said, "Dont cause any major damage to each other please, I dont want to be forced to heal 4 badly wounded Genin."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 3, 2009)

"Oro?" Seijun said, blinking rapidly. Tsuya's movements, as well as tone of voice, were more than enough to unsettle him. _She's doing it on purpose,_ Seijun realized. _Well, this will be....interesting, at the very least._ Seijun straightened, fighting fire with fire by smirking back at Tsuya confidently. "We'll see, Tsuya-chan," Seijun said. "We'll see...."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2009)

?*Seta*-sama??  *Irakiri* said scowling down at the book for a moment.  ?Where have I heard that name before??  She asks her self as she thinks for a moment.  ?Fuck?? Irakiri mumbles as her eyes widen.  ?I?m dead?.I?m dead?imdeadimdeadimdead?? she chants as she watches him leave.  ?Um sir?the umbrella.  I want it?but I will be back later?? she says pointing again at the picture in the book.  ?I have to go?sorry?? Irakiri says to *Musashi.*

?I can?t be anymore of a dumbass?? Irakiri mumbled as she put her book away.  ?Talk like that to my sensei?he is going to kill me?? she said as she followed him at a bit of a distance.  ?Oh well?he shouldn?t have been acting that way.  And, who makes someone like that a sensei?  Fuck!?  Irakiri says then grows quiet as she stays behind Seta.
______________________________________

?*Ashe*-chan?? *Ichijin* says standing and grabbing her arm gently.  ?Just wait for the medics?? he said pointing back at the bed.  ?I won?t make you stay all night.  But?please?for my sake just wait for them first.?  he says quietly, pleading with his eyes.  ?Then maybe we can something to eat afterward.  Besides it is to late to train anymore?? 

Ichijin then turns to the other girl.  ?I think you have said just enough?? he growls at *Sayleen*.  ?My eyes can see what you said??  he said quietly to her.  ?Now you just need to let it go??
_____________________________________

?Here you go?? The waiter said setting the food down in front of *Kiya*.

?Thank you?? she says quietly as she looks up at him.  ?Can I ask you a question??  

?Sure?anything you would like?? he answers looking down at her.

?How do you deal with the loss of someone you care about??  Kiya asked quietly, unshed tears sparkling in her eyes.  

?You mean to death??  he asked her concern on his face.

?No?I am a Kunoichi?I know death.  I have lost many to that?.? she says quietly as she picks up her utensils.  ?I mean?right in front of you?as if they say something or do something??  Kiya says sighing as she looks down at her food.  ?That makes you realize?they don?t want you around??

?Oh?I don?t know?but in a way??  he says thinking for a moment.  ?The same way you would if they died??

?Yeah?that?s what I was thinking.  Sorry?I didn?t mean to bring you down??  Kiya said giving him a shaky smile as one lone tear fell down her cheek.

?It?s of no consequence?? he said quietly with a sigh.

?Thank you?anyway?? Kiya said quietly looking down at her food.

He just nodded and began to walk away.  ?If you need anything else?or want to talk more?let me know??

?Yes?thank you??  Kiya said taking a bite and looking out the window once more.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ashe sighs and leans against the pull of his hand on her arm. "I will stay, but i'd prefer to be at home in my own bed. After all no one will visit me in the hospital" she said in a sad tone the brightens up. "Oh well though...I do hope they come and go quickly..." she said to herself. At the sound of food her stomach grumbles hungrily and she sighs some. "Im not hungry at all" she lies and then goes on, but I will need to eat to get strength for the training" she smile to Ichijin. It was hard to tell whether it was fake, but there did seem some sadness behind it.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 3, 2009)

Viral strolled out of the large cave lost in thought when he saw the huge bolt of lightning descend from the sky. He looked around and was surprised to see the dark clouds only concentrated in one area, whilst the rest of the sky was merely overcast. The dark clouds soon disappeared and the natural order of things were restored, but Viral couldn't help feeling that he had just seen some sort of Jutsu. Shortyly after he saw Kurohara walking from the forest, slightly dirty with smoke stains.

"You been in a fire?" Viral asked.

"Something like that. I believe you had something to do?" Kurohara said not really wanting to spill the beans, though Viral could just read his thoughts at any given moment. Luckily Viral didn't really care.

"Yeah - we're off to Konoha to see that swordsmith Musashi. I need something beter than these pieces of crap metal." he said looking at his swords. On their own they were good swords, lightm strong and not easy to break, but when the user was so used to swinging the beast called rebellion around, they felt like little twigs.

"I'll head back to the hut. I have some thinking to do." Kurohara said. Viral didn't care, he'd already walked off.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 3, 2009)

"Ill be back in a couple minuets, you guys get situated." Kenshi walked away slowly then broke into a sprint. "Here I come" Though he swung by his house for some money, it didnt mess his route. He approached his destination with a slight grin. "Hey, Musashi, told ya I would be back." He sighed, "This would be a great cost. "Im here for that sword, if you dont mind me having it." He put the money in Musashi's hand.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2009)

"Ummmm...Okay..." Koyaiba says as Kenshi takes off. He looks up at Ryu. "When did you get here anyway?" He shakes his head. "This has been one confusing day. It's like all the gods are out of sync with each other. Anyway," he said, still looking at Ryu. "What are doing now? Fighting each other?" His fingers drum the hilt of his new sword. "Not to be critical and all, but doesn't that defeat the whole point of the teamwork excercise?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 3, 2009)

sayleen looks at them with soft eyes, the tears stopping but her eyes still from the tears she shedded. "its those feelings, people just like you who have died because they did not hear my warnings" she said with kind eyes. "if someone like the legendary sannin who lived long ago was here she would say what im saying, that you should rest and not push yourself to hard. if you want me to keep my visions to myself than fine but when they come, i will know before anyone." she said serious.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 3, 2009)

Musashi looked at the vast sum of money in his hand. With this Rukia could easily open a new shop but he looked to the sword and remembered the weeks he had put into the thing. Getting the chakra system was hard enough and would never have been able to complete it without Rukia's Hyuuga knowledge. 

They had tried it out and it worked like a dream, it was tempting though to put too much chakra in and completely drain yourself. He reached over and held the broadsword in his hand. RUkia had asked for that sword to be sold carefully and not to let it fall into the wrong hands. After all it was a sword that rivalled Yamato, the legendary sword of Vergil. 

It was a dangerous weapon and he balanced the money and the sword in both hands, wondering if this guy was worth giving it to. He had a gut feeling that he was ok and he always trusted his gut. The money was never going to fit in the till so he kept it in the safe.

"Well you fucking twerp, I guess I'll sell you it. BUT if you go fucking crazy or even fucking graze anyone who didn't fucking deserve it with this sword, I'll kick your godamned ass. You understand?"

He handed the sword over knowing that such a speech was not neccesary. 

"My finest work. Don't break it or you'll be eating your balls for breakfast." he said smiling


----------



## Cheena (Feb 3, 2009)

"My balls...." He raised his brow, "Okay.... Well, we have a deal?" Kenshi carefully put his hand on the sword, gripping it tightly. The sword must have been more important than he would have ever known. "Yes it is, thanks for the buisnees, trust me. I will treasure this sword and protect with all I have." He gave the, a thumbs up. Slowl, he took the sword and pulled out a scroll. Rolling it on the grand he formed two handseals and placed the sword on the scroll. It was gone in a puff of smoke, sealed away from anyone's hands. "Only my blood can get to it now" He put the scroll away and ran back to the fields.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 4, 2009)

The young Hokage bowed in return as the venerable Uchiha leader performed the greetings. He had anticipated the matter he would apprise, which was apparently a consistent concern of the seniors of the village.

He nodded at the direct, immediate, flawless-in-speech presentation. While he was trying to hold down his own anxiety, it seemed that the whole village was seething with disquietude, and even the ever-calm, unshakable Uchiha leader, despite his usual air, could not conceal his own overwhelming hastiness.

"I understand your concern Uchiha-sama. Given this infrequent occasion, I take it we will be discussing about the matter. But first, let us find somewhere secure and quiet to proceed our discussion." Otawa gestured due east, where a small restaurant lay quiet amid a meadow. 

As Tadakatsu nodded and they walked together, Otawa briefly turned around and nodded at Dante implying for him to keep up. 



"You see... The situation is not a very comfortable one, but we are to keep up our confidence." Otawa started as they headed toward the restaurant, now only several yards away. "According to Intelligence... Kumogakure is sending their reinforcement, but nothing had been spotted from Sunagakure. In this time of chaos, we can not survive without contingencies... I have had an emissary sent to discuss with the Tsuchikage. If anything, Iwagakure would be the last fortress to retreat to, for Konoha and the other villages." 


"But then, if we chose to have our people retreat right at the moment, there would be two negative possibilities." Otawa said as he pushed the door into the restaurant, briefly nodding at a waiter as he spoke. "First, once the land of Fire has been done with... the shinobi world lost its very central area, which may lead to various advantages for- Oh hi Kiya! Still be here this late?" Otawa grinned and turned around. Dante had been following for a brief while, though his expression didn't show very much enthusiasm, which just seemed to be burned up again when he spotted Kiya. 


"Do you mind if we take the seats? Sorry if I disturb." Otawa gestured, and took his seat after she said something that would normally mean a yes. "Uchiha-sama and I have been... discussing the coming invasion. Now where are we? Ah yes, lose its very center, and it would take us pretty much to retake the land before they expand their controlled territory."

"And second..." Otawa looked at the Uchiha leader solemnly in the eyes. "If your information is true, then we simply have no time to fully retreat."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 4, 2009)

"Not excatly, your teamwork is generally ok however you will never defeat someone like Kenish or me without being able to predict the movements of your oppent, it's simply impossible. Anyway he's teaching you for now until Ichijin gets back, and I came from the dragon village I'm master-Ichijins summon."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2009)

Dante followed the Hokage to a lovely restaurant but then stopped in surprise when he saw Kiya. For a moment the two just stared at each other.

"Hey!" Dante said bravely, "that's a rather nice get up." he said commenting on Kiya's clothes, then went into a dream world of maids and feather dusters, only to be slammed back down to earth with the tense atmosphere.

Dante exhaled and smiled. "You seem to be doing ok. I'm...glad" his smile turned to one of those Dante special grins. He was still in earshot of the two leaders and listened to what each had to say.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2009)

*Tsuya* looks around to see if anybody was around, then she grins, "You _could _lose it, with me..." she says, then pulls an arm around his neck, pulling him down, "Now, or later...in either case...you'll lose it soon..." she ends, slowly kissing him, then pulling back for his answer, "So Seijun-kun?" she says her grin staying after the kiss.
*_________________________________________*
​*Kumori* sits silently, still sulking like usual now. She lets off a forced sigh and looks to her team mates quietly.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2009)

*Kiya* froze as the three entered the restaurant.  “I guess it’s not the secret I thought it was…” she mumbled to herself then nodded as *Otawa* spoke.  “Hi…uh…thanks…” she says blushing lightly as Dante complimented her clothes.  “Yeah…I’m doing…okay…” she says softly pushing the last of her food away.  Kiya listens quietly to two of the most powerful men in Konoha discuss what needed to be done.  Periodically her eyes would wander to *Dante* with out her even realizing it but then she would jerk them back to the other men, yet she still remained quiet.  “I guess I better up the staff at the hospital…get some more field medics trained…” Kiya thinks to herself as she listens.
___________________________________

“Don’t worry…I will stay here until they release you…”  *Ichijin* said giving her a warm smile as his hand slides down her arm to *Ashe’*s hand.  He lays a gentle kiss there then turns to *Sayleen*.  “Your…ability may come in useful…” he said to her though still holding Ashe’s hand as he guides her back to the bed.  “It may be of some help…” Ichijin adds as he softly pushes Ashe back on the bed.  “We will see after the Hokage finalizes the plans.”  he says then turns back to Ashe.  “As he was going to say something a medic nin walked in.

“So let’s see…”  he says looking at the chart and walking to Ashe.  “Lay back…I should be able to heal you and have you on your way shortly…”  he adds giving her a comforting smile.  “It’s a lot of blood though…”

“Just be careful with her…”  Ichijin says to him with a slight glare.

“Of course sir…if you will just step away…”  he says nodding to him.

“Yes…”  Ichijin says moving away to give the medic room.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 4, 2009)

Seijun blinked, taking a moment longer than most to process Tsuya's hint. "Now? Tsuya-chan, we just....well..." Seijun gave up; his mind was too hazed by Tsuya's kiss to properly process anything anyway. "I don't know how to respond; on one hand, I run the risk of appearing as if I am manipulating you. On the other, I might appear cruel or denying. If you are _sure,_ Tsuya-chan...." 

Seijun hesitated a moment longer, and looked around. _A clinic isn't the place,_ Seijun thought to himself. "If you truly want this," Seijun cautioned, "then it should be somewhere more...appropriate."


----------



## Caedus (Feb 4, 2009)

"We must send forces right there at once...at the mountain...to hold the line and allow us to retreat but...the men stationed there would be..." Tadakatsu didnt want to finish it. He knew what would happen...the countless waves of foes would surely overwhlem them. If they were to focus on retreating and leaving the enemy unslowed...they would only be pursued and due to the great speed of their foes, all sense of command and organization would break apart and leave them open to suffer a brutal death. Sending men to try and hold the pass as long as possible was their only choice...

_________________________________________________________________

Sasuke looked towards Viral and his doctor friend. "Well I assume our little business is over...I hope you enjoyed the display and I thank you for your services" Sasuke stated as the Sharingan Warrior looked towards Kameda. "Were leaving..." Sasuke stated. Kameda raised an eyebrow but his mind was filled with the answer as his wild, bold eyes stared into the deathly crimson of the Sharingan.
_________________________________________________________________

"So...if that's what my father intends to do...from what you've said...it seems fate is against us..." Kenshin said lowly. His eyes were looking at the ground but they slowly looked towards Uchiha Tekka who still remained scared from what he saw...


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

"Im back, everyone" Kenshi appeared in a cloud of smoke and waved lightly. "I had to purchase something, but I wasnt long, was I?" He smilied. "Yeah, so I want to you to fight each other, dont tink it will break the concept of teamwork. Think of it as giving you more teamwork." He threw 4 kunai, in different directions. They were on seperate trees, North, South, East, and West. "You may not pass those trees and you may go as far as you want. If I see something to destructive, I will stop the fight" Kenshi cracked his knuckles, saying the last thing. "This will help your teamwork and fighting abilites. One, I can see how well you can predict movements, and I can point things out. You will learn each other limit. Also you will learn there abilites, which will help how you can use your unique abilites with each other to form the ultimate defense and offense." He backed up and jumped into a tree. "Any questions?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 4, 2009)

Ryu looked at Kenshi and stated, "Buy something? Did you acctully buy something or just sneak off to do something less important, if i'm wrong what did you 'buy' excatly Kenshi?" Ryu looked at him slightly confused and slow at catching up with things at the mounment in time. Although, being so quick to buy something made him think it was of very little importance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

"Yeah?" Koyaiba asked. "What did you buy?" He didn't really care, but he needed to catch his breath before another fight. He wasn't in any condition to take on his teammates, but he couldn't let them know that. "I mean, if you bought it spur of the moment, it can't have been too expensive or anything. You probably bought one of Musashi's cheap swords." He joked, leaning on his sword.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

Kenshi perked his eyebrows high. "Cheap you say..." He shrugged, "Its actually one of Musashi's finest" Leaning against the tree trunk he luaghed, "I can get places kind of fast... but the item I bought is none of your concern really." He clapped his hands. "Well enough chit chat, lets get this started, I'm sure everyone wants to eat, and we dont have all night." Grinning sat down resting his chin on his cupped hands.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 4, 2009)

Ryu grinned and said, "Finest eh? I presume it is can S-Rank grade weapon then?"Ryu asked he looked at Kenshi. Although, all his weapons he made himself and for a very good reason to. Making a weapon yourself means you know excatly it's stranghts and weaknesses as well as it's abilitys and if they fit your fighting style or which styles it fits.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

He sighed, "Okay" Kenshi hoped down and slowly walked over to Ryu. He figured he could tell him. "Alright, I will tell you and you alone" Bending over, he whispered, "Its the most expensive sword at the shop, with stregnth close to Vergil's Yamato." He rubbed his chin. "This has to be protected at all costs, currently no one can get to it.... just dont tell anyone. This will only see the light of day in the most vital times." Nodding he got up, waiting for the words that meant he could trust Ryu.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 4, 2009)

"Vergil Yamato eh? Renowned name. Since you said that likly an S-rank weapon and dont worry, I have no one to tell anyway besides, hat would I have to gain from mentioning it?"Ryu asked he looked around and stated, "Besides I have my own perticularly powerful weapon although like you, rarely will ever use it unless fighting an opppent with much greater power than my own."


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

"Right.... thanks" Kenshi wped his face slowly and yawned. "What a day" Anyway, he ran up the tree once more, annoyed though and sat patiently. He started down to the ground waiting for a battle. Hopefully it would be a good way to learn about the group. He probably see the tension they have also. "Good Luck Everyone!" he gave them a thumbs up.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 4, 2009)

Ryu frowned and thought _Kenshi is so weird it's not even funny... Thumbs up and waving? Seriously this guy must never take things seriously. Agh what the heck he wouldn't be a higher ranking shinobi if he wasn't a strong member of the village to begin with._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2009)

*Tsuya*'s grin goes down to a smirk, "Yes I am sure. And of course we can find a place better, I figured as much." she says, a content smirk laying acrossed her face. She lets her arm fall, and backing up, laying her head on the man's left arm, cuddling it.
________________________________
​*Kumori *looks around, watching her teammates carefully, *'No sneak attacks on this kunoichi...'* she thinks to herself, falling into a defensive postition.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

"Ok." Koyaiba said simply, pulling his sword out of the ground. He looks at it for a moment, then swings it quickly at Myou. She ducks, but Koyaiba continued the swing, and the tree landed with a solid thunk in the tree Kumori was in. He yanked it out, and after checking to make sure Myou wasn't trying anything, did it again. "Oh yeah!" He shouted. "LUMBERJACK MODE!!!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ashe eyes the medic ninja warily and slides away from him some. She hated hospitals despite her needing them so often. Ashe got more comfortable and stayed still. Her mind wandered to the approaching army. She hoped she could be of service somehow.  Maybe she will be who knows. Her eyes go to the doctor who was about to heal her wounds up. She obviously didn't like hospitals. She decided she wouldn't train tonight. With the army coming ever closer she would need to preserve her strength then give it all she has when the time comes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2009)

*Kumori* rolls her eyes, *"I'm not in a tree anymore you dumbass. Remember I was down here with you the whole time it was being explained. In fact, all I think you're going to do is kill off yet another of the oxygen suppliers."* she says from a few feet away. *'I don't know what this is...but it's awsome.' *she thinks as she can see a few movements just before they happen. Her eyes become foggy, but her eyesight fine. *"Come here and fight me eye to eye."* she says, her eyes still foggy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

Koyaiba looks in suprise at Kumori. "What the fuck....." he says slowly. He notices Kumori's strange gaze and narrows his eyes. "Have you been doing drugs or something? C'mon now, you're no match for me in Taijutsu." He unsheathes his new sword and approaches her slowly. The blade begins humming, and shines a consistant white. "Well well well," he says. "Let's get this party started." He swings at Kumori, but she dodges as if she saw it coming. He tries again, to the same result. He spins, kicking out at her, then drwas his othe sword, sending a quick barrage of cuts her way. "Can't beat me by dodging!" he shouts.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2009)

*Kumori* continues to dodge, *"Is that the best you got Koyaiba-san?  Or are you holding back just because I'm a girl?"* She says, a smirk playing on her face as she continues to dodge, at one point she shot a rubber band at him, almost arrogently.  *"I think I'm getting bored with this."* she says, dodging one and aiming a punch towards his stomach.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

Kenshi sat up observing there actions. _'Is it the sharigan, is it forming... Kumori is different from earlier. Well when it comes, she be able to know what the movement of her opponent will be.' _It was too early to tell though. _'So koyaiba likes to use taijutsu, and it seems he is able to make a reinforcement if her first attack misses...' _He kept a straight and both eyes open. '_Downside, Koyaiba focus to much on attacks straight forward, that wont always work' _He let out a large breath.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

Koyaiba takes the punch to the gut, grunting a little. For a girl, she can hit. But he wasn't about to give up that easily. He stomps a foot on the ground, causing a minor earthquake. As Kumori falls, he steps up, swing both his blades in complete circles, then bringing them down on Kumori. She dodges his heavy blade, but his new Katana catches her on the arm before he can spin away. "Doton: Earth Manipulation!" He shouts, and long, thin strands of earth rise up, assualting Kumori from all sides.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2009)

*Poof! *A log appears where the genin Uchiha was, *"So, is that what you've got? Remember, you have never defeated a kunoichi, until she's dead."* Kumori says, pulling a kunai from her pouch, *"Sure you've got all these fancy weapons, but sometimes, the best ones are the basics." *she says from the trees, throwing it at the boy as she jumps out of the tree, landing on the ground gracefully.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

"So... they have the never give up spirit, excellent" Kenshi changed face expressions during the fight from what he saw. _'Observation two... Koyaiba seems smart when it comes to attacks, but defense is lacking since he has been attacking this whole fight.' _He looked at Kumori, _'So she is a nuetral, she knows what do by being ready for a situtaion, seeing the transformation. Um, she is smooth, not going to fast and takes her time will not showing much advanced actions as of now. Does she have any special attacks?'_


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

Koyaiba smiles calmly as the kunai speeds towards him, blocking it casusally with his sword. "Are you suggesting," he said in an eerily calm voice, "that I kill you?" He looked up slowly, his eyes devoid of all emotion. "I would be honored," he said, voice dripping with sarcasm, "to kill someone as important, advanced, and skillful as you," he practically purred, drawing several shirken from his pouch. "I'll get started right away, he said, throwing them with unnatural velocity at Kumori's head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2009)

*Kumori* turns into his direction, then drops to a squat, avoiding the shuriken, then looks him in the eyes, her eyes continuing to be the foggy, she stalks forward, watching all movements.  *"You cannot kill something that knows your movements."* she says, pulling up the sleeves of her high collar coat.  She stares as he starts his next movements.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2009)

(OOC: don't worry I'm going somewhere with this)

Dante listened in on the conversation and he froze. Certainly the people that would engage the enemy first would be obliterated and perhaps in days gone by he would have jumped at the chance but now he felt for his daugfhter. To grow up without parents was a life he would not ask for even on his most hated enemy. Dante was now troubled as to what to do. He exhaled and made up his mind, hitting his fist on the table as if to stamp an official document stating his intentions.

"Well I'll lead the charge. A life without parents is still better than no life at all huh?" he said smiling talking about his daughter. If he could give her just one chance to escape and live then it would be enough.

_____________________________________________

Kurohara acknowledged Sasuke's departure and nodded. Viral didn't like him but he certainly didn't find the Uchiha as offensive as the Hyuuga saw him to be. 

Viral had a plan concerning Dante. He was now comfortable enough to label him as an entirely different entity apposite to a clone. His experimentation had gone well, the properties of a clone's body were identitical to the originals, down to the smallest capilliaries, the only problem was that it was unstable due to it being made of a portion of chakra. The golden byakugan prevented the owner from dispelling the ninjutsu but the problem remained that it was still lacking in some vital areas. Kurohara had, with a series of chemical and surgical procedures, cut the strings from the puppet and was left with a real boy!

There was one test he needed to do. That was on Dante himself. He needed his blood and Viral was going to help him get it.

_______________________________________

Viral stood outside Konoha. 

"There are so many gaps here, jeez even a 10 year old could get past." albeit a 10 year old who knew hiraishin. It was a relatively simple task to throw a kunai over the wall, without the guards noticing and simply teleporting his way in. 

He wanted to avoid detection and so wore a large hat, hiding his face. Even though the people knew who Dante was, he didn't want to get into any conversations with people that may give away that he was someone else.

He soon reached Musashi's shop.

"Uh, I'm not going to say fucking welcome to you. you want someting then come and fucking pay for it." Musashi was clearly bored and a little depressed having lost his sword. He sighed longingly at the place where it once was.

"Hey old man, how's it going?" Viral took off his hat and revealed his face. Musashi sneered

"Ugh like I've had my heart ripped out by some bijuu. Where's Rukia? I thought she was actually going to do some work." Musashi said still staring at the wall

"She's taking care of some stuff for me." Viral said smiling

"Some stuff? That's what you call Kagami Rei nowadays? Stuff? Fucking class. You've been a dad for all of a week and you're already referring to your child as stuff." musashi said jovially. Viral stood speechless. 

"What's wrong kid?" Musashi asked as he saw the Hyuuga's face, "You comin down with some shit?"

"No. I.." he snapped out of it, "That sword you said you were working on. Is it done?" he asked

"You sure you feeling ok kid? You saw the sword up there when you came in earlier today. If you want it, it's too late. I sold it to some guy. More money than sense though, he gave me too much - not that I care." Musashi said, "Thinking about it, I'm still fucked up over the loss of that thing I reckon it was around the right price after all."

Viral tried to calm himself. 

"Who's got it. I'm going to try and convince him to sell it to me." Viral asked

"Uhhh...some guy with fans, very ornate ones too, never seen anything like them. Jounin with a water and Earth speciality, Spikey hair, white pants. I think he teaches, I dunno. Kenny? Kenshi? Something. I don't know." Musashi said still not paying much attention to the man he thought was Dante.

"Right. That's fine. I'll find him. Later." Viral walked out and whilst Musashi thought that Dante was acting different he wasn't really going to question it. He was and always had been an unpredictable fellow.

Viral donned his hat and activated his byakugan. A high chakra capacity with Water and Earth elements. There wouldn't be too many around. He found one quite close by and walked towards it


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

"Really," Koyaiba said. "I've wanted to try this out for a while..." He takes a small smoke bomb from his puch and hurls it at Kumori. It bursts open, but instead of smoke, a strange greenish gas pours out of it, engulfing Kumori. "A special gas," Koyaiba says unemotionally. It attacks eyesight. People with enhanced eyesight, such as Hyuuga's or Uchiha, are hit harder. Interesting, don't you think?" He asks. "The temporary blindness and nasuea should be setting in in a moment. Until then, enjoy yourself." He said, chuckeling.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

"Should I cut in? But I doubt he could kill her..." He spoke quitely to himself thinking about what to do. "Well, if he does anything too dnagerous I will just stop it, or I will even jump infornt of." Kenshi had a squad before, and he also wanted to put their lives infront of his. It was his choice to be a sensei and he would take any responsibility. This was only a temperary job... but still.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2009)

“This should only take a moment…”  the medic nin says quietly as he lays his hands on her and begins to push his healing chakra in.  “Not as bad as I thought…” he mumbled as he concentrated.

*Ichijin* sighed as he waited then began to think for a moment.  After a few minutes you could see the veins near his eyes protrude slightly as he activates his Byakugan.  “Those little…” he growled as he looked toward the window.  “I can’t believe they are doing that…are they trying to kill each other?”  Ichijin thinks for a moment as he watches *Koyaiba and Kumori *fight.  He glances back at *Ashe* for a moment then again toward his squad.  

“There you go Miss….Uchiha!”  the medic nin says pulling back from her.  “Good as new.  You should be fine but try to take it easy the next day or two.  Not to much training.”  He said giving her a grin and a nod toward Ichijin as he left the room.

“Ready?”  Ichijin asks glancing again at Ashe then back once more.
_______________________________________

*Kiya’s *eyes moved from the two men to *Dante* once more then widened at his words.  She begins to shake her head.  “No…” she says quietly, so low that there is almost no sound.  “No…I won’t let you…” Kiya says again as a tear threatens to fall.  “I won’t lose someone else I lo-” she stops her sentence and shakes her head again.  “You won’t leave Kagami Rei!  You need to stop taking stupid chances!  It’s not just your life anymore!”  Kiya says standing and pointing at Dante.  "Your not the only powerful Shinobi in this land!" She yelled at him, anguish could be clearly heard in her voice, the tear that threatened before rolled down her cheek as she looked at *Otawa.*  “Don’t let him do this…” Kiya pleads with the Hokage and turns her eyes on the *Uchiha leader *then at the three men in turn, ending with Dante once more.  “I won’t let you…you can’t…just…”  Kiya stumbled the tears she had kept at bay most of the day finally broke loose as she looked at him then rushed out of the restaurant.  
______________________________________

“Where the fuck are we going?”  *Mikael *snaps at *Rin*, still irritated about earlier.

“I have some things I need to do.”  Rin says quietly barely even acknowledging him.

“Oh this is fucking bullshit…”  Mikael said kicking a rock in frustration.  “You drag me along on some fuck ass mission and won’t even tell me what the hell it is?”

“Nope…you will see when we get there…” Rin said as she stretched out on the back of bird and watched the stars.

“Sometimes I think you just like to annoy me…” Mikael growled as they moved on at a relatively slow pace, receiving no answer in return.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ashe seemed impatient when she was getting treated. "Finally!" She says bored like and sits up. "Of course I am! I want out of here" she said in a excited tone as she walks to the door. Ashe grabs her fan and straps it upon her back yet again. "Better" she smiles but it fades away as soon as it was put on. "Anyways.." she says. "Thank you." "Now" she said with a rather devious grin. "You owe me food...." Ashe had reminded him. "Seems like the munchkins are fighting... tsktsktsk..." she says with a grin.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 4, 2009)

"Why are we heading back to Konoha...this is so stupid..." Kameda offered. "Seriously...we'll not be the only ones heading there but your up to something...something very important" Kameda added. The Maeda continued to walk swiftly, walking slightly behind the Uchiha. 

"There is things I must do..." Sasuke stated.

"Everybody says that...come on, tell me" Kameda asked, curious on why his partner wanted to go back to Konoha despite just recently being there a few days before.

"I'm going with them...the task force that will hold the enemy lines. I know my father...I know what he plans to do" Sasuke stated. "I'll offer my assistance...and do what I can" 

"Your such a Konoha Shinobi...your eyes are weakning...we fully know that if use them, your only quickening the process. However...your going because..." Kameda narrowed his eyes, the answer becoming clear. It seemed that he recieved a glimpse into the future...perhaps Sasuke's motivation in his glimpse of the future. Sasuke took a glance at Kameda...it wasnt angry, or it didnt show any killer intent but it showed something else...emotion...concern...

But that faded away quickly...Sasuke turned around and faced forward...


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2009)

Dante stood up and chased after Kiya, though he was curious as to what Otawa was going to say in the matter.

"Kiya!" he caught up with her somehow, her speed was faster than his but not today. "Hey!" he spun her around and looked at her face, which was already tear stained.

"I don't want to leave Kagami any more than you do, but you heard what's going on! This is a level far greater than anything we've ever faced. Don't worry...I...might survive. You know how lucky I am!" his hands rested on Kiya's shoulders and he looked in her eyes.

"I am lucky to have such a good friend. Real lucky. But I'm a Jounin in Konoha, everything else comes into second place. My job is to protect everyone here and there might be other Jounin out there but well, I'm not the type of guy to let someone else's family go through shit just so I don't have to. That's not right and you know it!"

Dante thought back to his Sensei, the Torikage. Master of birds and killed in the akatsuki attack. His teachings were still in there and he couldn't forget them, he had a responsibility that far outweighed his own needs and could not let Konoha fall again. Once was more than enough.

_________________________________________

Viral soon located Kenshi, a quick scan with his golden byakugan soon saw to it that he had the right man. He had to be careful with that Jutsu though, as Kurohara pointed out it wasn't implausible that the advanced jutsu would have repercussion later on. This was neccesary though.

He approached the Jounin, knowing that he had already been detected. 

"I need that sword. Give it to me." he said to the point. He was in a foul mood already thanks to that Akatsuki meeting and was in an even worse one once he found that it wasn't a simple kill and pick up. Now he had to face the possibbilty of fighting a Jounin.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

Kenshi turned his head and looked at the man with confusion. "Excuse me, I do not know you" He bit his tounge, "Not to be rood, but I don not feel obligated to give you a sword, whatever sword you are talking about." Kenshi stood up on the branch. "Look, sorry for the inconveinince, but I have a squad to look after" He gave the man one last glare and looked down at the gennin. Keeping his ear open, he didnt want to miss any suprise attacks. He ad no idea who that mysterious guy was or what he wanted with the sword.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2009)

"Give me the sword. I won't ask a third time." He removed he cloak and revealed the black robe with red clouds on it. It was henged but true nonetheless, he was a member of the Akatsuki now and had all rights to wear it. He removed his hat and threw it on the ground. His white hair was messed up, he hadn't shaved in a while and he looked angry. Of course Kenshi still couldn't see his face as he refused to look up at him. His byakugan kept a close eye on his chakra levels and his movements.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 4, 2009)

sayleen gave one more look and said in a sad tone"how could you know what i have to go through,no one understands." she then looked at the sky and she sheded a tear. then her body started fading away as petals, until she was completly gone and petals remained. the petals went out the window and the could here through the whole village, her words"how could you know" they echoed through the village and all the petals disappeared


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 4, 2009)

Seijun felt the heat rising to his face again, looking down at Tsuya with some reservation. *Well,* Tsuki-Neji offered, *what's your next plan?* _I'm hoping to stall her until she makes sense,_ Seijun admitted. _If that fails, well....who knows._

Seijun gave a slightly more-than-polite smile at Tsuya, and jokingly chided, "Well, you'll have to lead the way, Tsuya-chan. Since you already have my arm anyway...."


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

Kenshi decided to look at home with a straight face. "I do not feel like getting into a confrontation." He slowly moved his arm and with his hand gripped the sword. "Here, there it is" Pulling it from his waist he put in the air. It was of the mans reach. "Now, anything else you need from me?" He said calmly still looking at him with th sword in his hand.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2009)

"No, that's it." Viral put his hands together and created a kage bunshin, who approached Kenshi to take the sword. "Glad to see you're a smart kid."

Viral remained alert, the whole situation reeked of a set up. His Byakugan saw nothing of note. His focus fell on the genin who seemed to be looking towards them. Viral released the henge of his akatsuki cloak to avoid unneccesary conflict, not because there were kids around, but rather that he was deep in enemy territory and he wouldn't be happy unless the sword was in his hands


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

Myou watched Koyaiba and Kumori, thinking. _They're good. Oh well... I guess I got to jump in somewhere..._ She thought and flipped a few handseals. "Raikou Genkou." She said softly and stomped a foot on the ground. Electricity traveled through the ground, nearly invisible to the naked eye, at Kumori and Koyaiba.

_Koyaiba has his genjutsu, so I should keep my distance for the most part. If he tries Doton jutsus, I can easily counter with Raiton. I remember that we briefly learned about elemental chakra. Raiton beats Doton, so I'm in good shape against Koyaiba. Kumori might be another story..._ Myou thought. quickly running several situations through her head. _Any metal objects they throw at me will be easy. I can use my Tsukamu on them._ She chuckled at her thoughts.
-------
Akari continued wandering, finding nothing of interest to her. She had found the inn and rented a room, but now she was bored and looking for something to do or someone to interact with.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2009)

*Kumori* collapses onto her knees, *"This guy...isn't in Genin caliber..."* she says coughing, then manages to stand, she pulls out five rubberbands the most painful if hit by, one on each finger and slings them all towards Koyaiba.  She leaps out, long enough for the temporary blindness to effect slightly, but not quite for the nausea, and watches the two shinobi confront each other.
______

*Tsuya* starts to walk, acctually acting half drunk, humming a little, a SLIGHT stagger once in a while.  "I dunno where we should go..." she says, grinning up at him.
______

*Inka* gets up, "I'm going for a walk bro..." she says, walking out of the home, as Shikka just grunts.
______

*Shikka* gets up, sitting on his bed, he begins to press his own pressure points along his sore body.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2009)

*Kiya* looked up at *Dante*.  “You just don’t…get it…do you?”  she says up at him the tears still falling.  “Damn…you really are as dumb as….a rock sometimes!”  Kiya says though her worried and pleading tone is very evident in her voice.  “So you lead the charge…if you die…” she says shaking her head as the image moved through her mind.  “Then how does that help us…here?”  Kiya said her voice growing quieter as the image of his death moved through her mind.

“That’s not the only…thing…”  Kiya said quietly.  “You have died once…now there isn’t anyone…to bring you back.” she added as she moved forward wrapping her arms tightly around his waist.  “Always the hero…” she said quietly as she pushed away from him.  “It’s a shin obi’s way of life…your right…it doesn‘t mean I have to…like it…or agree with it….or not fight it.” Kiya says turning her back on him and begins to walk in to the forest.  “If you go…you will need a medic.  I volunteer my services…” Kiya added quietly as she begins to move again.  _“Because…you’re the only one I have left…” _she thinks to herself as the tears continue.
_________________________

*Ichijin* watches the petals move out of the room and sighs shaking his head.  “One never knows…” he says quietly then turns back to *Ashe*.  “Right…dinner.”  Ichijin says smiling at her as he heads for the door.  “After that I need to check up on my squads training.  Make sure they haven’t killed themselves or each other.”  he says to her as they leave.  “Your welcome to come with me if you would like.” Ichijin adds smiling.  “Oh…and my treat.  Where ever you would like to go!”  he says somewhat excited to be spending time alone with her.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ashe follows him with glee. she was glad to be leaning that hospital. After all she does hate hospitals. Her face was passive but she was happy on the inside. "I swear My squad Gondara, Ichirou.." she stops at that name for a few seconds before continuing "And I were the best team we could be but.." she says and looks down some. "Ichirou left a long time ago and Gondara I have not heard from in a very long time..." she said with some sadness in her voice yet her face doesn't crack.

Her hand unconsciously gripped his sleeve as if it comforted her, yet she didn't seem aware of her action. Even as they left the building her fingers were still gripping his sleeve. Her head looks up at the path that laid in front of them. They were headed toward the squad that he was in. If she remembered One of her relatives were in the group. Hikari.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2009)

Dante scratched the back of his head and exhaled sharply towards the sky. "Kiya, what use is a medic nin in a suicide squad. That's what this is. You gotta stay with the rest. I don't get final say anyway, I volunteered my services, if the Hokage wants me or you in that squad then its up to him. Choosing that team is proabaly the most difficult thing he's ever going to have to do. I mean...he knows they are going to die and he has  to somehow choose a team to do that. Well if my going makes it easier then so be it."

Dante was getting stubborn now but in his head he had nothing else to do. He was the GUARDIAN OF KONOHA! and there were certain responsibilities that fell on those shoulders.

"Kiya, what's wrong with you? You know this is the job we signed up for. I mean it'll be shit not being with Kagami Rei or you..." as he said those words he stopped and felt that spark again that threatened to ignite a fire. He shook his head, what was he thinking so soon after Tora's demise?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

Koayiba struggles to stop from collapsing. What he hasn't told Kumori was that gas required chakra to use, and he was almost out. Even if he had another bomb, he couldn't have used it, and this bomb was much weaker than normal. It wouldn't effect Kumori too much. "Damn..." he muttered as Myou charged at him. "Lightning..." he took the blast, and fell to his knees. "He used a jutsu, causing the earth to tremble violently, and barely managed to stop from passing out. "I can't fight for much longer...."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 5, 2009)

Seta was dragging his glory along the street when he suddenly stopped at a infuriating store with the title "Shiriki's supersized roosters and balls" filled with some kind of disgusting chaotic cock-a-doodle-doo. 

"No no no no no shit..." He mumbled as his eyes stuck to the numerous cages of roosters inside the store and his ears seemed to be shouting at each other. He gritted his teeth and rushed in. "Ichirou! Where's the wretched fuckworthy goddamn spittable you?!?" For a moment the anger seemed to relive within his boiling head which had just cooled down. 

And yet there came no answer. Seta felt something warm and pleasant on his shoe. He looked down and once again witnessed the lovable pink cat performing the sweetest variation of the "fuck off" message in the cat society. 


Ichirou's store seemingly exploded. 


Approximately an hour later Seta emerged, generally bruised and nosebleeded, limping on his trembling legs with the help of the ugliest and most rusty blade available in Konoha. Still no sign of Ichirou. 

Seta made up his mind after a while of silent cursing, deciding to bash to death whatever he could remember that made him angry today. The image of the little rascal popped up, and then the guard, then the old smith, then the cat again... chicken shit, and then Ichirou. They mixed up and performed an invincible mix that drove Seta to a serene madness. 

He limped to nowhere and spotted two bored kids on the meadows. 





_______________________________________


Otawa looked behind until the two fully sped off his sight. Back and forth, it would turn out no plan would be as efficient. In fact that would be the only thing they could do for the time being. How so black was the life a shinobi lived, striving for everything and dying for nothing. 

The Hokage turned to the Uchiha leader, looking straight in the eyes yet trembling with his lips. He inhaled and exhaled, started and cut, smiled and sighed... It took so long for a supposedly articulate orator to finish a simple sentence. 

And when it was finished, it sounded very fast and straight forward, but at the same time feeble like a choked breath, dying forward like a futile scream thrown to an abyss. 


"I guess we've just found the captain." 






_______________________________________


"Quite... emotional for a cousin." Ichirou walked over and pressed an arm on Dante's shoulder and clicked his fingers on the other hand. 

He let go of his arm and found a platform on the sidewalk to take a seat. "I wasn't peeking, just passing by and heard the wh- part of the story. Beat me if I'm intruding your... thought, but you sound pretty much into our little friend." 

Ichirou poured what was left of the sake bottle into his burning throat and threw the wooden thing behind, which hit the wall only feet away and broke into halves. "No offence. No offence." He waved both hands and almost chuckled. "But you look stupid trying to keep it down." 

Ichirou stood up and stumbled toward Dante, who was seemingly ignoring whatever he heard but wouldn't several moments afterwards. "I was about to say I'm glad for you. Too bad that didn't come off. You'd best stay home bro. You don't wanna waste this."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 5, 2009)

Seijun deftly compensated for Tsuya's stagger, doing his best to give the two a polite appearance in public. _She appears...almost intoxicated,_ Seijun thought to himself. _Maybe I'll be fortunate and she'll fall out when we reach isolation....though I can't count on it._

Seijun was going to detest himself for suggesting this later, but he had no choice if he wanted to keep Tsuya happy. "A residence?" He suggested, sounding slightly unhappy about it. "My own home isn't far from here...."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2009)

"Okkie dokie...Your's is better than mine...Onii-chan and Imouto should be there..." *Tsuya *says, with a stagger, then scowls, comprehending something. "What's the matter Seijun-kun? Something wrong? I know there is. Tell me what's wrong." She says looking up at him, tears in her eyes.
_______________

*Kumori* continues to cough, her eyes stinging, *"Shit..."* she says, running a out of the way of the smoke. She pulls out a few more *rubber bands, again painful when hit with. Sending the three at Koyaiba* once more, then drops, her eyes stinging even worse than earlier, her eyes rushing back to the original jet black. She screams in pain as her eyes continue to grow worse and worse. Her whole body freezes, then begins to shake as her whole system begins to shatter, not permanently, but temporarily.
_______________

*Inka* continues to walk in her long sleeves and shorts, then she spots Seijun and Tsuya in the distance, "Kind of cute, those two are." She says about the pair.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Now..its just a matter of who goes..." Tadakatsu said. The Uchiha Leader closed his eyes to think as he exhaled. He was full of stress...he didnt want to send his own clan members to their deaths but he knew would want it...they would want to fight for the village. A quick list of Uchiha Shinboi flashed through his mind...he knew each would fight and die if it was requested of them. The vast hordes...how much Konoha shinobi had to die to ensure their allies would escape..?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Woah...." Koyaiba mutters, watching Kumori scream. "Maybe I overdosed on Kalifium a bit...it shouldn't be affecting her like that." He coughed, and layed his head on the ground. "God knows what Myou's doing right now, but at least she's not attacking me." He continued to watch as Kumori began shaking. "Yeah....definately too much Kalifium. But that means there wasn't a steady balance...she should be getting better in about 20seconds...."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 5, 2009)

Seijun quickly, but gently, wiped the tears from Tsuya's face. "Nothing is wrong in and of itself," Seijun said, trying to calm Tsuya down. "I'm just....hesitant, that's all. I'm used to being on my own, and you're....well...." Seijun shrugged helplessly, having no words in even his elevated vocabulary that could describe Tsuya. None that wouldn't wound the woman, anyway. "However...." Seijun said hintingly. "I promise there is nothing wrong with you, nor is any problem a result of anything you've done. Now, go back to smiling."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

Myou flipped handseals and pointed her fingers at Koyaiba and Kumori like guns. She changed her mind and pointed both at Koyaiba. Kumori went through enough, she thought. "Raikou Tama!" Myou yelled, shooting lightning out of her fingers like bullets. She sent off four 'bullets' at Koyaiba. _They're not even fighting me back! What the hell is that all about?_ Myou thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Ow...." Koyaiba groaned weakly as the electric bullets hit him. "Lighten up, will ya?" He asked, truing onto his side. "That hurts. Go hurt Kumori or something. I think I'm just gonna sleep or maybe not..." he trailed off, gazing wearily at Myou. "Think about it. You beat Kumori, you win. Yay, a prize, a victory speech, all that crap. Maybe you'll get a medal." Now Koyaiba was just rambling, but he was tired. A lot had happened today.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2009)

Ichirou had managed to hit the nail on the head and the truth was a bit of a bastard pill to swallow. Dante looked around and with a completely unimpressed look about him said

"You have a magical sence of timing you know.When you're not killing me, you're turning an awkward situation into a fucking shitstorm of ass. God I've been hanging round Rukia too long." 

Dante looked at his drunken cousin and raised an eyebrow.

"Right, I'm going. Kiya, we'll talk later when idiot cousins aren't interjecting with idiot comments, but I gotta say if you're going to be an arse and insist on coming then you can forget about me speaking to you ever again. Come on Ichirou, let's get that drunk ass of yours sober." Dante was still emotional and should not have snapped at Kiya. Ichirous comments were a bit too close to the bone for his liking and he didn't know what he was feeling. Did he really love Kiya...? He felt horrible for even thinking it because of Tora, but oddly elated. He didn't know if he was reeling for company or if it was genuine. He needed to clear his head, though he feared he would be dead before he knew the answer.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 5, 2009)

"Hey! Where do you think you are going?" Kenshi hoped down grabbing Koyaiba's shoulder. "This is only training, but treat it like the real thing... you couldnt sleep then" He glared at him and shrugged, "Well, you can quit like a looser for what I care. We are all tired, but the I dont care attitude will not cut it in the shinobi world." Nodding to Koyaiba with a stern face, Kenshi ran over to Kumori picking her up and feeling her pulse. "Hmm... its racing lets get you some shade and water" Paying attention ot her pain, he quickly moved. Carefully he laid her under a tree where the sun was blocked and pulled some water from his bag. He tipped it over and let it fall in her mouth.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2009)

Viral, as soon as he got the sword, disappeared from sight. He had to act s fast as possible to avoid detection. This was the only opportunity he had in Konoha and he had to make the most of it. His thoughts went back to Mikael and he grinned at the prospect of what he was about to do. It took him mere moments to track down Kiya's familiar chakra, but he was acutely aware that he was in a literal minefield of danger, with not only Ichirou and Dante close by but also the Hokage and The Uchiha leader. No sane ninja would undertake what he was about to do

Kiya stood alone quite some distance from restaurant as she had run quite far. Ichirou and Dante had already left and she was alone with her thoughts.

Suddenly Dante returned, or at least someone who looked like him, he seemed a little more dishevelled. 

Before Kiya could speak, a kunai, flew past her head. Viral caught it, just as it travelled past Kiya, ending up behind the kunoichi.

"Seems like you're doing quite well." Viral said darkly. His kagebunshin was already on its way to another location.

______________________________________________-

Rukia was taking Kagami out for a stroll, to stop her from crying

"Oh come on now honey, don't cry! I fed you, changed you, you just woke up and you're not bored. Why are you so upset?" Rukia bounced her up and down and was at a wits end. Dante would know what to do with his freaky mind reading powers.

She decided to take her out of the hyuuga camp and into the heart of konoha, hoping the new sights would calm her down some. There was a lot of people milling about and despite the place being a camp, life went on as normal, as if they were back in Konoha itself. There were food stalls and flower shops and Kagami Rei seemed to enjoy it. She stopped crying and Rukia smiled in relief as Kagami Rei looked wide eyed at all the new things

"You were just bored of seeing the same ol Hyuuga crap huh? Well don't worry Auntie Rukia will show you all you need to know!" she said to Kagami

"Well now, that's an awfully cute kid." it was a familiar voice but the sentence didn't make any sense coming from him. She turned to see a horridly evil grin from her twin brother and before she knew it, she was unconscious with her arms where the baby was, completely empty; Viral nowhere in sight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Uhg." Koyaiba said, pulling himself into a sitting position. "Uhn." He searched around in his bag, and found a few soldier pills. He popped them into his mouth and chewed. "Disgusting," he said, "But I'll live." He gets up and walks over to Kenshi. "Okay," he said, laying himself down. "How'd I do?" He glanced over at Kumori. "You have to admit," he said to her, "That gas worked pretty damn well, dont you think?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

Myou sighed. "Have to say. I wish I got in there a bit more." She said, unamused. _I don't like attacking people I associate to as friends or teammates. It's a pain in the..._ She thought, stopping when she decided to run over to Kumori. Myou looked at Kumori quickly then glanced over to Koyaiba. "That gas must really irritate her eyes." Myou told him. "I could've sworn that her eyes were red from the gas." She laughed, completely oblivious.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Yeah...." Koyaiba said. "I wonder...Is that a side effect of the drug, or did she do it all on her own?" He shook his head. Too much thinking, and he was too tired. He would talk to Renhai about it later. Kyaiba grinned. Rinhai was on crazy kid. Without him, he never would've gotten past the planning stages of the eyekiller gas. That kid was a freaking genius.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 5, 2009)

"Red?" Kenshi was in shock, "Um... what kind of red?" During the conversation with the guy he must of missed the color. Myou shounded oblivious but he was even more. _'Red, if I am correct, it must have been the... sharigan? Congratulations Kumori' _That was all in his head. Saying it out loud may cuase comotion. 
___________________________________________________________________

*Kasuya *ambled threw the village looking around carefully. She needed some prpose in the village, and found something she would like to do. Own a resturant. She liked buisness, cooking, and meeting new people. Making it wouldnt be much money except for adding furniture and other things. Kenshi could make it nice stones walls for the building's structure. Then she would need wood, for tables, chairs, and other things. Finding plants in a forest wouldnt be hard, but she would have to by things like a stove. "Hmm..." Something cuaght her eye. It was a nice open space, fairly big, enough room to built a resturant. It looked like a place where people walked by frequently. "I think this will be the spot." Serving her village was a done deal.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2009)

“If I don’t…we wouldn’t talk again anyway…” *Kiya* mumbled to herself as she continued to fight the tears.  “I feel as if I have already lost you…” she added in her quiet tone as she watched the cousins walk away.   Kiya stood for several moments after they had left thinking to herself as to what she should do.  “More medics…” she said with a sigh then Dante appeared again.  “Da-” Kiya began but stopped as the kunai flew by.  As she heard the voice she whirled around.  “What the hell?”  she says in confusion as she looked at the man in front of her.  “Dante?” Kiya asks and shakes her head.  “What is going on?  Are you pulling some kind of prank?”  she demanded.  “Well I am not in the mood!” Kiya growled, for the moment forgetting all about the clone that had been such an issue.
_____________________________________

Activating his byakugan once more *Ichijin* looked toward his squad.  “Right…we will check on them first.  Then go where ever you want to eat…” he said smiling down at *Ashe*, he reached down and pulled her hand into the crook of his arm keeping her close.  “I don’t know what is going on over there but I think somebody is going to have some major trouble…” he growled as he let the vision fade.

They approached quietly and looked around at the group.  “Anyone want to explain what the hell this is?”  Ichijin snapped as he took in the condition of *Kumori, Koyaiba, Myou, Ryu, and Kenshi.  *
___________________________________

*Irakiri* quickly hid in alley as she watched *Seta *walk into the store.  “What the hell is he doing in there?”  she asked herself then her eyes widened.  “He is just…trashing it!”  she said then giggled slightly as she saw the pink cat walk out as if it was proud of it’s self.  “Well at least that part is true…” Irakiri said then ducked back as he came out.  

She continued to follow him as he wandered and approached the meeting ground.  “Well I guess the moment of truth is almost upon us.”  Irakiri said with a sigh as they approached.  “What was the commander thinking making a guy like that a sensei?”


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Well," Koyaiba said. "We were having a nice friendly- Oh, hey Ashe. Anyways, we were fighting, and I threw an experimental bomb at Kumori, and then kinda collapsed from lack of chakra. Then Myou started hitting me with lighting and Kenshi stopped the fight and I also think that Kumori's sharingan activated though I can't really tell, and it's weird cause it wasn't a life threatening situation or anything and-" He took a deep breath. "That's pretty much it boss."


----------



## Cheena (Feb 5, 2009)

Kenshi looked up at the familiar face. "Oh, Ichijin... we were just doing some hardcore training. But everything is fine" He smilied, but knew he was in trouble so it wasnt friendly. "I apoligize for this here scene, but it was eye opening... literaly." Trying to calm the tension and made everything sound good. "Should I go now, maybe Ive cuased enough damage, ya know?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2009)

*Kumori* continues the shaking for a few more seconds, before tucking herself into a ball, whimpering like an abused puppy. She whimpers, *"P-please...n-no m-m-more...I SAID NO MORE!"* she says, then screams at Myou, at the absolute brink of insanity. *"I CAN'T! I CANNOT DEAL WITH THIS ANY LONGER!" *she screams in her ball, her eyes feeling as if someone is stabbing them out, she continues to scream, crying at the same time, not letting anyone even at the slightest touch her.
________________________________________________________​ 
*Tsuya* nods, "H-hai Seijun-kun..." she says, blushing lightly at his touch. She smiles, "Is that better?..." She says then looks away, "I think I'm moving too fast...Well...I know I am...I'm sorry..." She says with a sigh.  "It's just for so long...the way I've felt about you..." She says, looking away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Wow...." Said Koyaiba, as everyone looks at Kumori in suprise. "Maybe that bomb was a little too experimental..." He looks up at Ichijin. "What? You didn't honestly expect me to test it out on myself did you?" The pain should fade soon....but it's already lasted longer than it should have..." He chews on his lip. "Wow." He looks up again. "Well, at least now I know it works," he said brightly.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 5, 2009)

"No apology necessary, Tsuya-chan," Seijun said consolingly. "I'm just as guilty for encouraging you." Seijun gently re-directed Tsuya's gaze, using two fingers and softly prodding her chin. "Let's wait a while, then," Seijun advised. "I don't you to feel pressured, by me OR yourself."

*Nice,* Tsuki-Neji commented. As per custom, no answer was given.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 5, 2009)

She watched the people talk. She decided to talk. "Are you all idiots?" she says. "You're comrades are not to fight against, nor to test out your little inventions" she said with look to Koyaiba on the last part. "You have to protect each other and keep your ninja alive. Though you may fight against them in the chuunin exams. Right now they are all you have for support and any kind of training." She took a deep breath. "Groups bond with each other and soon become good friends. One day they may be gone forever" she said the last part with a hint of emotion on her face. "These groups are also to teach you discipline...." she mumbles the last part then sighs. She couldn't remember if she was this stubborn. The only thing she remembered was that she got along with her group. After Ichijin said "Your eyes remind me of my mothers." Everything seemed fine after that and he had cracked her force field. she hadn't noticed that her and Ichijin's hand and arm were still connected. She pulls it away blushing and entwines her fingers behind her back as the blushing stops.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 5, 2009)

petals passed by through the place they were at and began to dance and almost form a person. it the petals you could see two blu petals which had markings on them but you couldnt see them good to tell what the markings were nut it created a peaceful feeling and they danced around ashe and ichijin and formed a heart shape around them


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

"Ok," Koyaiba said, looking at Ashe. "This is what I got from that. "Bah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah. And then, I don't know, you got kinda fuzzy." He sighed. "It would really help if you didn't space out in the middle of your boring lectures." He said, shifting around in his seat. "And discipline? I have plenty of discipline. I just chose not to use it."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2009)

Viral grinned and rested his hand on her shoulder and activated his byakugan, still behind her. 

"I wonder if you know the Hyuuga. You can only know them if you've had one of their techniques done to you."

Before Kiya could react, Viral had assumed the position of the 128 hit Divine punishment. One after the other her chakra holes were shut, finally finishing with a blow to the chest. He caught her as she fell, simply because he would have to haul her up if she fell.

"Night night. Ol Dante will have fun with this game..." Kiya heard him say as her body became limp and useless, but still conscious and able to talk. He put her over his shoulder, slapped her ass and then hiraishined the hell out of there


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2009)

*Ichijin* didn’t even notice the petals as his anger built inside him.  “I can’t believe this fucking mess…”  he said nodding at what Ashe had said.  He stormed over to Kumori and knelt beside her.  He tentatively reached a hand out and brushed back her hair as he used his other hand to gently open one of her eyes.  “There is no red here but that which Koyaiba has caused…they are foggy though…” he says as he stands.

“From now on if you experiment with any of your crap on anyone but yourself your shinobi career is finished.  Do you understand that?”  He said glaring at Koyaiba.  “And, you…he says turning to Myou…don’t ever attack your squad mates when they are down…you could have killed them.  One has chakra exhaustion and the other…well look at her.  You could have killed them!” Ichijin reiterates once more.  “Hell you all could have killed each other!”  he snapped looking around.  “And, Kenshi-san…I expected more from you than this…” he growled.

“Training is over…” Ichijin growled as he bent down and picked Kumori up gently.  “I will take her to the hospital.  I suggest the rest of you get some rest.  Tomorrow will be…grueling to say the least…Ryu-san…your done for now, you can return.” he snapped as a muscle twitched in his jaw.  He nodded toward Ashe for her to follow if she wanted.
__________________________________

*Mia *walked down the street humming lightly as she went then scowled as the hum faded away.  “So fucking boring…I thought things would be a little more exciting once Kiya moved in…well maybe down the road she has a lot of shit to deal with…”  Mia said to herself with a sigh.  “I have got to do something though…”  she added as she shoved her hands in her back pockets and looked up at the stars in the sky.  “What to do…what to do…” she mumbled not paying attention to where she walked until she slammed into someone, and fell on her butt.  “Watch where your going!”  she snapped as she looked up at the girl.
__________________________________

*Kiya* couldn’t even cry out as she felt the hits ravish her body.  Her body ached where he hit her and she fell useless and limp, basically into his arms.  Gritting her teeth against the pain she growled at him.  “Bastard…what the hell…” she said coughing.  “What do you think you are doing?” she growled through her clenched teeth and coughs once more.  “Dante…Don't fucking touch me!  You will pay for this...trust me...” Kiya said spitting out blood on the ground then let out only a partial angry scream as the disappeared.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2009)

*Kumori* stays still long enough for Ichijin to look at her eyes, and pick her up. She struggles, punching and kicking, but he doesn't even to the slightest let go. *"I-I...Not the misery! D-Don't! L-LEAVE ME TO DIE! I need to..."* she gets out, her eyes still as painful, then she snaps unconcious, her mind shattering completely. Her eyes flutter open unconciously, flashing back and forth from the normal Uchiha black, to the foggy dark grey that has been happening, no red at the slightest hinted.
________________________________________________________
​*Tsuya* nods, "Take it slooowww....I got it..." She says, her body still seemingly intoxicated. "Okay, soooo...what would you! like to do?" She says, poking his nose as she practically squeaked 'you'.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ashe watches him pick up her kid cousin and start to walk after to keep up. She hadn't said anything since she had chewed them out. Out of the corner of her eye she saw she was motioned to follow Ichijin. She does so and starts to keep up with him. "You know I didn't really know what to do back there except go off on them. Even with my cousins mind basically in a heap at the moment." She sighs some. "It's these kinds of things that make people quit being a shinobi..." she mutters and looks forward. "Ah but Uchiha don't usually back down though" Ashe said as she looks around. She didn't really know what else to say. Yes she cared but, she couldn't word it out loud. She started to hum again the same rhyme she had sang to the baby. She then heard her cousin pleading with him to not leave her, which made her wonder if she was under a genjutsu.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

"No need to take them to hospital... Master-Ichijin." Ryu stated he felt slightly responible however, it couldn't of just been down to him that this happend could it? He made a basic hand seal and expanded his chakra creating a field around the group healing. It took it's toll as Ryu said before the wounds where simply transfered to him. Ryu Coughed up more blood.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 6, 2009)

Seijun closed his eyes, exerting all of his patience. Gently rubbing his nose out of reflex where Tsuya had poked him, Seijun opened his eyes, his serious side making another appearance. "My first plan is to take you home and get some rest," Seijun said firmly. "It's become....apparent...that you're not entirely feeling yourself. I think your emotions are getting too powerful and affecting both body and mind. I'd rather be around you when you've recovered some of your self-control and your old demeanor. As it is, one of us will make a mistake if we both carry on like this."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 6, 2009)

"You are lucky I didn't yell that out. You're gonna look like a moron with a waving tail if she heard that. Hey slow down!" 

For tens of minutes they walked toward nowhere, with Dante deep in thoughts and Ichirou stumbling behind, muttering words fumed with alcohol to his poor out-of-the-mood cousin. 

Ichirou walked fast forwards and caught up, wrapping an arm around Dante's shoulders and started to wave and point randomly at the nothingness of the air. 

"And, why so hard? You got no smartass rhetoric tricks to... wrong... me..." His face now turned red and random images started to pop up, bringing along loads of nonsense even for a drunk man's standard. "Daddy in love... Sleep... Sheep..." Ichirou's steps started to go astray and the weight on Dante's shoulder began to bolster. "You need a love daddy... love doctor... balls... can I... can... balls...".

Then he fell down and lay straight on the ground, dreamy eyes staring at nowhere around the moonlight. "Too much love for the day... Where are.... all the children... us?" He raised a hand to rub his eyes. "Moon... one... two... three... two..." Then fell totally unconscious. 


____________________________


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2009)

"I really, really wouldn't do that..." Koyaiba said, but Ryu had already trsnsfered everything to himself. "You did it. Wow. That's either really heroic or really stupid. Get to the hospital, dragon boy. You aren't going anywhere like that." He pushed himself up and walked off. "Might as well go see Renhai about the eyekiller. Didin't work like it was supposed to. I already did training with Kenshi today, so I'm free," he muttered to himself.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Ryu looked at him and said, "Stupid..." He then fell over unconious leaving a small cloud of dust around him which slowly faded.

"Well what now Ryu?"Scythe asked. Ryu struggled up and looked around, it was the same as where he fought Scythe the first time but it was much darker and colder. "Why is it so cold and dark..."
"It's natural, your close to death after that. Your chakra is around 2% even with the fiends, your organs are almost at their braking point and now you have their damage... Your such a fool."Scythe stated and added, with a slight hint of a grin "Only chance of surviving is allowing me control over your body for awhile."
Ryu quickly jumped up and shouted, "No way Scythe! Ever since I killed that fiend you have only wanted to harm Ichijin and Ryukage."
"It's for your own good, trust me. Ichijin is a Hyuuga and cannot be trusted to be my hosts summoner and the Ryukage is holding you back from your true power."
"Your wrong... Ichijin is my freind and I couldn't care less if my family hated his clan. It's my life not yours."
"Be silent."Scythe said looking at him and added, "Their is an 80% chance you will die. Embrass my power and that will be a 0% chance of death."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 6, 2009)

*Myou* sighed. "Well now.... I'm bored." She said then laughed. Her gaze turned to the people around her. "Koyaiba-kun. After you go see what's-his-face, we should get something to eat. You, me, and Kumori if she is feeling better." She recommended, her stomach started to grumble a little bit.
-----

*Akari* looked at the girl that had run into her. "If I recall, you are the one who ran into _me_..." She said, seemingly unphased by the snappy remark. Akari put her hand out to help Mia up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2009)

"Yeah, sure." Koyaiba said. "Tell you what. Give me 30 minuets, and I'll meet you 2 back here." He walked off, passing by several houses before getting to Renhai's. "Hey," he said, knocking on his door. Renhai opened it a few moments later.

Renhai was a strange looking kid. He had black hair, which often looked scorshed and was sprung up all over the place. He was covered in ash and other harmless chemicals, and his deep black eyes were alight with curiosity.

"Koyaiba!" He said, motioning for him to come in. "Heard you got chewed out by Ichijin."

"How'd you hear that?"

News travels fast, my freind," Renhai said with a waggle of his fingers and eyebrows. He tunred back to a steaming beake and examined it before pouring it into a small vat.

"What's that?" Koyaiba asked.

"Trying to make soldier pills more efficient. And taste better. So hey, what about the eyekiller gas? Heard you used it today."

"Stalker," Koyaiba replied jokingly. "Yeah, I used it."

"It work?" Koyaiba nodded.

"Too well. Spasms, screaming, the works."

"It's not supposed to do that," Renhai said thoughtfully, frowning slightly.

"No duh," Koyaiba said. "You know what's wrong?" 

"Maybe," Renhai said in an offhand manner, turning to another beaker. "I'll run through the notes later and give you the results."

"Sounds good," Koyaiba said. "I gotta go. Dinner with my squad."

"Catch'a later," Renhai said. 

"No problem." Koyaiba walked through Konoha randomly for a few minuets, before heading back to Myou and Kumori. "Ready?" He asked. "What are we gonna do?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2009)

"Why the hell am i even baby sitting you when i have my own baby to....sit" dante said not sure if he'd used proper english. He shrugged his shoulders and carried the drunken buffoon to the nearest bench and plonked him down. he looked down at his sleeping face, grinned and then from seemingly out of nowhere produced a permanent ink pen and drew funny shapes on his face depicting him as some mustached, glasses wearing black eyed freak, with rosy cheeks and a penis for a forehead.

Dante laughed maniacally as he went back home, where he was surprised not to be greeted by a maelstrom of swearing. He was uneasy by their absence and immediately headed back out asking guards along the way which way Rukia went.

----------------------------------------------------------

Viral carried the hapless kiya towards a cave. He bypassed all the traps Kurohara had set and looked at the doctor as he sat reading.

"Well hardly the most imaginative but pretty effective." Kurohara said holding the baby and seeing kiya draped across his back like some cape. 

"A true love or a child?" Viral said grinning, "its obvious which one will be chosen but it'll drive him crazy. Again."

"Yes, id be interested to see what happens, but more importantly, ill get a set of his blood. That will complete my research into the bloodline." He said smiling in anticipation.

Kiya looked a little shocked. Viral wasn't sure if it was to do with the one true love comment or the situation in general, he assumed the former.

"Yup, I'm afraid its true hon. That idiot dante, and I must make it clear I am not he, because he is a pussy whilst I....well I'm a cunt!" Viral said throwing kiya down like some rag doll. Kurohara sighed at the vulgar language.

"That idiot woman tora never knew it. Maybe she did, I don't care but he stayed with her for the baby and learned to love her. He loves you and always had, but of course now he's going to have to choose between your life and this idiot kid."

Kagami was oddly quiet. Kurohara had placed the child in a soothing genjutsu, of course that was just to keep her quiet and asleep. The nature of the genjutsu would change given the situation.

"I also invited mikael to the party, mainly to piss him off though, the smarmy shithead. Its like a party! Break out the cheese and wine kurohara!" Viral laughed


----------



## Caedus (Feb 6, 2009)

"I know what I must do...I'm going" Kenshin stated simply. The young Uchiha had his Sharingan activated but his crimson stared into another pair of legendary eyes. His brother...Sasuke Uchiha stared right back at him. The two young Uchiha brothers having run into each other due to recent events. Kenshin in many's eyes was growing stronger and developing into something to the point where he truely could be trusted...the clan could at last trust with him leading the way in case of the worse. 

"You will die" Sasuke responded, his voice was almost careless...almost no concern for his brother at all. The fact sounded so real...

"Dont tell me you care...but I will gladly die to ensure that my fellow clansmen...my fellow shinobi....will make it out alive to live on. I understand now...I'll never be like you...no matter how hard I can try, I'll never get stronger but I know my new purpose in life. But only in death can I achieve it...fighting to the death is my destiny..." Kenshin replied back.

"Father wont let you..." Sasuke simply said, waiting for his brother's response.

"I have a plan already...he needs to live on, he will not fight with us but I have a plan...but we both know that Tadakatsu has to live on. I know your still loyal to the clan...and the villlage. I know you'll be fighting there alongside us...but as for me plan...its just a matter of ensuring that Tadakatsu lives" Kenshin replied.

"Alright...go for it" Sasuke asked, folding his arms as Kenshin smirked lightly...
_________________________________________________________________

Meanwhile, miles upon miles away from the village. A single horse rider upon a cliff that overlooked the forest waited...he was nothing more then a scout. He was clad in complete black narrowed his eyes at the tree's ahead. The black horse snorted rising up on its back two legs, neighing loudly as the horse spun around and sprinted back behind him. The rider placed an odd device to his mouth and blew into it...a great sound was issued forth...signaling the army...


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2009)

Dante bumped into Megumi as he looked.

"hey Meg! I have a shit load to say to you. Otawa is around but it's easier if I just transfer what I know into your brain so you can make a quick decision!" Dante's head touched Megumi's before she could object. The memories of the conversation flooded into her head as well as what Dante was doing and what he intended to do. 

Megumi nodded in understanding. She also had a job to do but before she did, she told Dante that she had seen Rukia head into town. Dante's focus went towards that area and he picked up the pace, somehow knowing that something was wrong.

As Dante went off, Megumi called an emergency meeting with the rest of the Hyuuga camp.

"We...have a problem. The mission I'm about to give is initially voluntary meaning if no-one steps up, then I will have to choose. We have a request to make a suicide squad, I don't like the phrase but thats what you'll be. You have a 0% - 10% chance of returning and you will be part of a team of ninja from other clans to buy us enough time to evacuate the city. This is no small attack, I'm being candid here because I have to be. We will be completely over run if this team isn't assembled so I ask in the name of Konoha and the proud Hyuuga clan, who will step forward?"

Megumi looked at the usual suspects and they stepped forward without hesitation, the veterans, those that knew what it meant to protect. From the off she had 16, then the younger brash crowd stepped up. She nodded at them, knowing that their lives would be cut brutally short. She continued to observe as more and more people offered their lives to Konoha.

"Hyuuga-sama, had it been anyone else but you that had made this request, be it the Hyuuga leaders of yesteryear, the Hokage or even the 1st, many pof us would have declined. The Hyuuga have always believed ourselves to be a different entity from Konoha. You have broken down the invisible walls and we are grateful for all that you have done. Megumi-sama, we would happily give our lives for you."

After that, many more people joined the ranks of the damned until there were 75. 75 Hyuuga. Megumi went round to each of them and bowed her head in gratitude. She was proud of this clan


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2009)

It was night...quiet and peaceful. The peace remained undistubred as the two Uchiha brothers discussed their future...

Sasuke slightly nodded, after hearing Kenshin's plan. They had to send the men at once towards the mountain pass but suddenly...

A great big echoing sound roared into the village. The sounds of horns that unleashed a dreadful sound of hell raised on as great shouts of cheering echoed. The two Sharingan Warriors turned their heads in the direction of the sounds...they came from the mountains.

 "They're here...they've come.." Kenshin lowly said. Sasuke was ready to clutch his sword but the Sharingan Warrior's eyes slightly widened...it was night and that clearly meant deep trouble. The sounds were getting closer as ever few moments, a great hellish cheer getting louder and louder. 

Kameda slowly rose of the ground at the two Uchiha's brothers. "Sorry to interrupt...but we got a problem. Their sending several raiding parties. The first few waves are riders wielding bows and spears. Behind them are the common soldiers but the horses move at swift speed and the soldiers behind have their abiltities...as for numbers...I'd say about several hundred" Kameda stated, having scouted out previously. 

"Head to the village at once...the other shinobi should start hearing them, its only a matter if they can prepare.." Sasuke stated. The trio proceeded to move swiftly back towards the village which was just 150 yards away. They raiding parties were getting closer...and closer...


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

"This jutsu... it's..."Ryu said he was still with Scythe only now fighiting aginste him. Five yellow swords had impaled him in his arm's, leg's and one in his chest. "This is just a taste of the power that you hold. This isn't my own jutsu, it's one of your familys meny secert arts."
"How can you use this jutsu then? I dont even knew it even exsisted myself."
"DNA carrys some menorys of the father and mouther. It's how birds know where to travel during the colder seasons. The same thing works for humans just that they are unable to access this information since it isn't required for survival."
"Eh? Whats that sound?"
"Just heard it now eh? The leaf village will soon be attacked but it's likly they will manage to survive. Most Shinobi anyway."


----------



## Cheena (Feb 7, 2009)

"What... is that noise?" Kenshi looked alarmed. "Horns?" He clentched his fist, he had a bad feeling. Slowly he walked from where was and went into a sprint. It was a first priorty infront of himself. His family needed to be safe. "Great, Naomi is looking for spots to build the resturant so I have to find her and pick up Yuki" Kenshi sighed and wanted to hide them to be safe, ya know. 

Running for a few minuets he stopped and banged on a door. "I need... to pick up Yuki" He bent over panting and she came to the door smiling. "Hop on" Yuki jumped on his back and he ran while carrying her. SHe only thought it was a piggy back ride. _'Now to find Naomi' _He saerched some of the open areas and found. "Come on!"

*Naomi *looked at him, "What is the rush" She began running along his side. "I think something might happen, did you here he noise, it might be an enemy signal so its best we stay cuatious." Kenshi said quickly. 

Naomi nodded "So we are going home I presume, to the safe house" 

"Yeah..." They ran as fast as they could, it would take a bit to reach home.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2009)

“Oh…right…”  *Mia* said chuckling as she took the offered hand of help.  “Sorry about that…” she said standing and brushing herself off.  “Didn’t mean to cause you any strife.”  Mia added grinning at her.  “Or make you late for wherever you were going.  Names Mia by the way, figure if you are going to put me on my back we should at least know each others names!”  she added with a laugh as she smiled at her.
____________________________________

“*Ryu*-san…” *Ichijin* growled after he did the healing.  “You idiot…” he said with a sigh.  He looked down at *Kumori* who though recovered of her injuries was still not looking very well.  Ichijin turned toward *Ashe* and pushed Kumori into her arms.  “Ashe-chan…you carry Kumori, I will grab Ryu-san…” he said walking to his friend.  “Come on…let’s get you to the hospital before you kill yourself…” he added as he bent down and picked Ryu up.  “Now let’s go…” he said to Ashe as he began to run for the hospital unknown to what was going on inside his friend.  "Quick...let's get them to the hospital and find out what that is..." Ichijin said as he turned his head toward the sound of the horn.
___________________________________

“What the fuck is this shit?!”  *Mikael *growled as the hawk kept landing in front of him.  “Is thing yours?”  he said pointing at the bird then to Rin.

“Of course not.  I only have the one…” *Rin* said quietly as she laid on her back near the fire.  “Why don’t you take the note from the poor bird instead pacing the clearing to get away from it.”

“Who in the hell knows we are out here?”  Mikael growled poking at the bird.  The hawk angered at the treatment reached out and nipped him with it’s beak.  “Fuck!  The little fucker!”  Mikael yelled as he swung an arm at the creature who flew out of the way.

Rin having watched the incident, issued one of her rare laughs.  “It seems you got what you deserve.”  she said as her laugh calmed.  “Just read the note…”

“Fine…”  Mikael growled as he stormed over to the hawk and took the note off.  “Why that mother fucker…” he said his hands shaking in rage.

“What?”  Rin said sitting up, surprised at the rage coming off of the man.

“I’ll be back…”  Mikael said, his silver eyes shining in the moonlight as he dropped the crumpled note on her lap and took off.

Rin looked after him slightly confused and picked up the note.  As she read the note she sighed.  “Men…go figure…” she said quietly as she began to rip it into small pieces and feed it to the fire.  Her mind on someone else.
_______________________________________

*Kiya *laid on the ground in what appeared to be helpless heap as she took in the surroundings.  She twitched slightly at Viral’s words.  “What the hell…” she thought to herself.  “True love?”  Kiya shook herself mentally.  “Not the time to think about that…” she continued to think about the situation.  “I have to get out of here…but not without Kagami Rei…” she fought the tears that threatened at the sight of the baby being dragged into the situation.  “I don’t care about myself…but why her…”

“Not Mikael…” Kiya mumbled to herself as she closed her eyes.  “He can’t know about the baby…” she said with a sigh.  “You know…”  she said getting to her feet and looking at the two men.  “Maybe you should study a person a bit more before you try pulling shit on them…” Kiya said as she brushed herself off.  “Why don’t you give me the baby and let me go…we will call it even…” she added smiling at them, deciding a surprise would be better then anything.  She might be able to escape but she wouldn’t know if she didn’t try.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

"Unluckly for you Ryu your a dragon by nature, and that technique has pireced your left chest hitting your fire lung."
"Fire lung?"Ryu asked he grinded his teeth as the blades sank into him more causing much greater harm but no blood. It was due to the technique, it was orginally developed for 'clean' assasinations attacking the targets body below the skin rafer than the outer body. In effect he would bleed only internally.
"Your a dragon and you do not even know a dragons weaknesses? You still have a long way to go before you eve have a hope of becoming a 'great' swordsmen. Just to keep you busy I'll explain. Dragon's are naturally bound to two elements, fire and ice. It's vital to a dragons survival, unlike other reptiles your body uses specialized valves in each lung to control your temputure, if you become too cold it will open the fire lung and close ice. Works the other way around also. Your right is ice and is protected by your scales however, your left remains un-protected due to having scales their would result in becoming too hot. Hitting you in this region damages your ability to keep warm, thats why you feel cold right now..."
Ryu just noticed that he was rapidly dropping in temputue. He could barely move. "Since your my host however, I am not willing to let you die."Scythe stated and broke the seal and the swords disappered.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2009)

The horns bellowed louder and louder...rapidly approaching. Heavily armored figures on speeding horses continued to speed their way towards the leaf village. Small embers began to appear as the riders clutched their bows and arrows. They placed their arrow tips into the flames, easily igniting the weapons. The riders unleashed a hellish sreech as they raised their weapons and fired as hundreds of fire tipped arrows began to rain down towards the leaf village...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2009)

*Inka* looks at the sounds of the horns, "Damn...I wish I could have seen more, but sounds pretty bad..." she says, taking a deep breath and sprinting towards the riders. She glares, grabbing one of the ignited arrows in one hand, "You did NOT just fucking mess with Konoha. You...BASTARDS!" She says, then yells, throwing the arrow back at them. She ignites her whole body angerly, throwing a massive fireball at a couple of the riders.  "Mess with fire, You'll get burned..." She says, grinning like a maniac through the fire.
_______________________________
​*Tsuya* smiles at Seijun, "Hai...that is fine..." she says, as the horns sound, "S-Seijun-kun...What was that...?" She says clinging tightly in panic.
_______________________________
​*Shikka* hears the horns sound, "Duuuude, seriously...Why now...?" he growls, standing, to see what the noise was from.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2009)

The riders divided themselves, one turned to look as one of their own however was engulfed in the flames. Several riders turned towards Inka, firing several arrows at her...the speeding weapon piercing the air as they homed in. The majority of the riders began to circle the village...they began to smash their way through the found gates in the village. Any villagers in the way were merclessly slaughtered from scimitars, spears or axes while riders with arrows rode in, firing their arrows to set buildings aflame. Another echoing hellish sound echoed through the area...the leaf village was under attack..

"So its settled then" Tadakatsu stood up. He would have gladly fight to the death knowing his son would stand strong and help lead the clan but something happened. The great hellish horns boomed again as riders came in from all directions...posied to strike the village. "Lord Hokage...it seems we have trouble.." The Uchiha Leader bowed in respect but rushed out...if they were attacking already, he had to help with the defenses...


----------



## Cheena (Feb 7, 2009)

"Damn...." Kenshi reached the house and put Yuki down. "I dont have time to talk, but stay with your mom and do what ever she says, ok?"

Yuki frowned "But.. But Dad, wh-" 

"Go!" Kenshi rubbed Her back and Naomi grabbed her hand getting her to come with her. "Naomi, stay in the safe house and dont come out for anything, I will be on the surface and will tell you when you come up" She hugged him and took Yuki into their house and down underneath. 

"Raiders.... what should I do?" He began jumping in the trees to stay hidden, "I get rid of as many as I can" Wiping sweat, he hopped down and formed a handseal. "Inner decapitation Technique" His body went down under the ground. It was hard and he put his body threw a lot trying to move underground. "I should I learned this a long time a go" He felt the rumble of horses and put his hands up as fast as he could. He sent a burst of Earth up into the surface knocking a horsemen in the air and onto the ground.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2009)

As the arrows got to *Inka*, they disintigrated, she grins even bigger, the fire turning hotter and hotter, she charges.  Not at the riders particularly, but the horses themselves.  "You tried to take Konoha at the wrong time..." She says as she nears a horse.
_________

*Shikka* sees the riders, "Maaaan...This is such a drag..." He mutters, as he pulls out Kage Tatsu, and charging one, slicing through the rider and horse like a hot knife through butter.  Slicing the bodys to pieces miniscule pieces.  "Good job big guy." Shikka says to his sword, who began absorbing the blood.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

"When are powers are combined and fight as one we can defeat a majority of oppents, you have seen it before..."Scythe said and Ryu struggled to his feet. "That fight aginste the fiend and Marxon... was effortless for that one reason, and now with nature blessing. However, their is only one way to gain such a majority of my stranght and knowledge and dont believe it to be as easy as fighting myself in your own mind thats childs play but until you heal I will not offer the chance." Everything went black as Ryu faded out and his chakra went below 1% almost 0. As Scythe said he wouldn't allow his host to die and was only thing currently keeping Ryu alive.

Crystal was lay down inside her cave, she was naturally starting to get worried about Ryu, she been with him for a long period now and naturally this made her feel like his mouther. "He's been gone longer then 3 days now, and I can no longer sence his chakra with the pendent." She looked at the pendent around her neck, Ryu had one also but he didn't ware it around his neck even in dragon form, it just irrated him in combat. It was hard to try and think posative, with all the evidance she had it gave her the idea that he might be dead or dieing which, was an unbarable thought. She tried to walk out but a large katana blocked her path. She looked to her father.

"Sorry Crystal, it's too dangerous down their, the village is under attack and Ryu... is likly close to death or dead it's not worth it."
"Shut up..."She muttered looking down, a large blue arua forming around her as her chakra increased 10 folds. Her father looked at her and said, "I can understand how you feel but in this situation I cant risk losing you."
"How can you understand?!"She asked and slashed her claw at her father cutting him. He shielded his eyes and once she slashed slowly re-opened and looked back at her still calm. "I already lost your mouther. I couldn't bare to see my daughters funnel as well."
Crystal's eyes widend she stepped back after relizing what she done and the arua slowly faded into the darkness of the night. "Father, i'm sorry but I dont want to lose Ryu, if he took a huge ammount of damage why hasn't he been returned here as all summons do after taking a large ammount?"
Her father looked at her and said, "I don know... Someone or something is blocking that ability. Ever since Lord Agzal arrived no one has been able to contact the outside world or even get back here. Nine drakes are missing and 7 dragons also have been unable to return from summons." He turned to one of the spires taht protected Mazan from attack. During the past two days it had been acting odd, the barrier would become disrupted or even cause harm to dragons, already two drakes that had been playing near it where in a critcal condition at the Ryukages medical facility. It made him very concerned if one of the spires where to overload on chakra it would completely destory the entire mountain top after a chain reaction, normally the fail safe would work but from everything thats happend recently it wouldn't be a surprise if the fail safe failed to activate.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ashe gaps and quickly ran to the hospital After shoving her into the docters arm she rushes out. The horns were growing ever close. "Damnit!?" she yells as arrows rain down upon the village. "You bastards!" she yells then starts to run to the entrance to help. It seemed that they had broken through. "No.." she growls with a glare in her eye "I wont let you!" she said as she grew every closer to a unsuspecting horse and slammed her fan  into the horses chest. The horse fell which landed on the shinoi. The man was crushed by the horse. There were villagers everywhere. She dodges a few attacks then looks at all he shinobi fighting. This was a surprise attack It was perfectly planned. "We need to evacuate now but...it's too late.." she bit her lip some. An arrow zoomed past her which had gotten her cheek. The arrow had cut her cheek, but the fire had burned the wound. She covers it up with ehr hand as if ot stop the burning. Ashe jumps back and thinks for only a second _'They cannot reach the center...'_


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2009)

"Shit." Koyaiba said as the warning bells began ringing. "We gotta get out of here." He grabbed Myou's hand and began pulling her along. Arrows began raining into the village, but Myou was ble to deflect the with her magnetic powers. "Thank god for metal arrowtips.." Koyaiba muttered as the streaked through town. It was chaos. People screaming, dieing, building on fire. "Myou," He said after a moment. "We need to get out there. Start helping. Can you fight?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2009)

*Inka* slams her shoulder into the horse, "You know I hate animal abuse...But hell, When it's evil, it needs to be uthenized." She says as the horse and it's rider bursts into flames, from then, she looks truely like a demon from hell.
________

*Tsuya* looks at *Seijun *sobering up from there, "You take the left side, I'll take the right." She says as *two men* surrounded them. She pulls one of her Katanas, letting it ring as it comes out. "Now!" She yells, as she charges one.
________

*Shikka* yawns tossing Kage Tatsu on his shoulder. "Anyone else want a try at me?" He says popping his neck, "Or are you just afraid of a little Konoha ninja?" He says, swinging his blade in one direction.
________

*Kumori* continues to stay unconcious through the time.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 7, 2009)

"Hmm..." Kenshi was getting angry becuase of what thes people were doing to the village. He took a a few underground but decided to fught like a man up top. The ground broke as he popped up into a fighting stance. "Come and get it" Horsemen gathered around and put their weapons in position. With a boing sound, they all shot in unison. 

Kenshi jumped up and with force came back down. He pushed the arrows to the ground. By the time he could get organized again, they had already shot another one. "Arrghh!" He percied his arm. Kenshi fanned the fire away. Grasping it he ran foward with his arm. With a thrust foward, he punched the horseman off of his horse. In a quick jerk, he placed his foot on the horse and proppeled into another horsemen kicking him into the other horse. It was the domino affect. The three were defeated.  

"Ahh..." He bit his tounge and and instantly pulled the arrow out. Blood ran down and a wave of pain traveled threw the lef side of his body.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 7, 2009)

Kurohara and Viral watched as Kiya stood up. Kurohara was about to say something

"Not one fucking word!" Viral snapped. Kurohara smiled and went back to watching over the baby.

Viral walked towards Kiya and was alittle unhinged. "I forgot about your stupid healing crap, but you know.." Viral smiled, "that means I don't have to hold back."

Viral sighed massaging his left shoulder with his right hand.

"You people, claiming love and friendship, you guys are fucking idiots. You know, I know things that you don't, thanks to the ol Golden Byakugan. I know that you're in love with Dante, but shit you're probably going to fall in love with Kurohara next you're that much of a slut. You know how Vergil feels about you? Or have you just decided to forget about that sullen bastard? He was last months flavour and you're on to more exciting things. That man gave his life for you and you discard him like yesterday's newspaper. It'd be funny if it weren't so pathetic"

Viral approached her, she was shaken a little

"And Dante...hahaha...you know he always loved you. Only stayed with that bitch Tora because of that little bitch." he pointed at Kagami. "And Tora - you know, she knew something was going on between you two. I can tell you that there were times she hated you for it. You ever think she got over what Vergil did to her? That little show he put on with you and Dante, those weeks of torture, the man drove her insane and you think she could ever forgive him? And there you go and fall in love with him! Hah! why don't we go to her grave so you can piss on it some more?!"

Viral already had set up a plethora of traps around the area, some a lot more deadly than others. Kurohara listened to the scathing attack, impressed by it. Certainly everyone had demons in their heart and what Viral was displaying was an archetype of how to abuse true power.

_______________________________________________

Dante ran to rukia who had a hoarde of people around her. She was still unconscious but a quick check with his byakugan revealed nothing obviously wrong. He was aware that kagami rei was not there, he fought the feeling welling inside him. He had to remain as calm as he could, but failed. He frantically asked about the whereabouts of his daughter, only for the question to be met with confusion. They all thought he had taken her but they answered and pointed him to where he had gone.

Viral had obviously intended to leave a trail or else he could have teleported away. Dante sped off leaving Rukia in the care of the villagers. He heard something like a horn in the background but he ignored it, nothing else mattered right now.He activated the golden byakugan and focussed on the direction where they had pointed. He sped off faster than a regular eye could follow


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 7, 2009)

sayleen went out the village and gained her form back. she had hate and worry in her eyes. she then opened her to fans and her eyes darkened. she then swiped her fan sending a huge wind sclice through the forest. she was so near to the village that the shockwaves shook the village and the petals turned violent cutting the trees near by.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2009)

*Ichijin* stopped at the hospital and put Ryu on the waiting gurney.  “Chakra exhaustion.  He needs more now!”  Ichijin snapped as he looked around.  The hospital was already moving and the attack had just started.  Gurneys were spread out and the field medics were beginning to leave.  He nods in appreciation at the quick work being done.  “The other…I believe it was a poison or something…” he said as Ashe pushed Kumori into someone’s arms and left.

“Right…on it sir!”  a medic called as the other just nodded.

Ichijin nods and takes off out of the hospital and heads to the gate to defend his home and the people in it.
________________________________________

Each time Viral spoke it was if an invisible hand reached out and slapped *Kiya*.  Over and over again he assaulted her the one way it would hurt the most.  The one way she could not heal.  “No…” she mumbled as she felt her heart shatter into unrepairable pieces in her chest.

“I won’t listen to scum like you…your words are nothing more than a lie.” she growled even if a hitch could be heard in her voice and tears shown in her eyes she took a step back.  “You take a baby?  What kind of person are you?  Even criminals have some kind of standards…your just a Virus on society!” she yelled just buying herself time as she took in her surroundings, trying to formulate a plan.

“This is pointless…you know he would chose the child over me.  So why did you even bother?” she asked him as she continued to back up but slowly began to turn so eventually she would be backing up toward Kurohara and Kagami Rei.  Once she had the baby, she would run.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 7, 2009)

"Declaration of war," Seijun said softly. Trusting Tsuya without question, Seijun let her take the right side, drawing his _Daishou_ set without hesitation. "Aku Soku Zan....tenchuu."

Seijun leaped at his opponent, a veritable whirlwind of cuts as he slashed wildly, yet precisely, at his enemy, with the screams and fires raging around him....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2009)

Koyaiba bust outside the city gates, screaming. "HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!" He is immediately tageted by several archers, but blocks the incoming arrows with an earth shield. A raider charges, and Koyaiba leaps into the air, spinkicking the man off his horse, but recieving a painful gash in his side. He gets onto the horse and pulls out his heavier sword, swingin it like a mad man at horses and raiders. "DIE FILTHY SCUM!!! HUZZAH! HUZZA-OW!" HE shouts as an arrow sticks into his gut. "God damnit..."
_____________________________________________


Niwa looked up when the arlarm horns began sounding up, and immediately charged to the battlefield. She surveyed the chaos quickly, trying to find any wounded soldiers. "Niwa!" He friend shouted. "Over there!" Niwa looks to where she pointed, and sprints off to the wounded ninja. 

"Hope this works..." she mutters, forming some handseals. Water immeditately fills her mouth, but she doesn't spit it, simply holds it in there and breaths through her nose. A raider charges her, but she spits the water out and forms more handsigns. "Suiton: Scything fists jutsu!" The water swirls around her hands as she punches out, shredding through the raider's light armour. A few more kicks and he's down, and Niwa commandeers his hores, speeding to the injured ninja. "C'mon," she says as she grabs him and hauls him up. "Just hold on...you're going to be okay."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 7, 2009)

Myou watched Koyaiba leave. "Idiot... Leave this to the people who are supposed to take care of this!" She yelled, even though he wouldn't hear her.
-----
Akari smiled at Mia. "Mia then... I am Akari. Nice to meet you." She said. "I'm kinda... New in town. Anything noteworthy here?" She asked then heard the noise. "That doesn't sound good." Akari said. A man with a spear approached Akari and Mia. Akari stepped in front of Mia. "Can you fight?" She asked, pulling out her boomerangs. She threw them both and the whirled past the man and turned in the air, coming back and slicing the man through his back. Akari caught the boomerangs.
----
Hikaru looked at his students. "You know what, you guys? No training today. Something seems to be happening." He said, his eye going from their regular blue to a yellow. "I'm going to ask around to find out what's going on, but you guys stay safe." He suggested, heading off to find Raito and Kanji.

"Hey! Hikaru-kun!" Raito called from a bit away. Kanji just turned his head to look at Hikaru.

"Raito. Any idea on what's going on out there?" He asked.

"What are _you_ talking about? I don't see or hear anything." Raito asked, chuckling.

"Maybe my Karagan's just off... I swore I sensed something out a bit." Hikaru said. "We should stay by the gates." He added as he checked again. He was sure of it now. "There are people, an army of some sort... They're coming. I have a feeling we will have to leave the village. But first people need to leave, so... We need to fight off this wave." Hikaru said, running off, Kanji and Raito following behind. Hikaru and Kanji kept running to the gates, but Raito stopped.

Raito walked up to Myou. "I realize you are nothing more than a genin, but the village is in danger. Can you help us fight this wave?" He asked.

Myou gasped as a feeling of confidence came over her. Myou's eyes faded from blue to a deep purple. "Hai." She said. She didn't realize it, but her kekkai genkai was unlocking itself more, causing her eyes to change. Myou and Raito ran for the gates.
----
Hikaru and Kanji were already fighting. Hikaru put his hand out, sending a ball of fire out, which exploded near a few soldiers. "Don't fall behind... Kanji-san. Hikaru laughed, glancing at Kanji, who was in his animalistic stance.

"Wouldn't dream of it." Kanji growled back at Hikaru, leaping at a soldier, tearing an arm clean off then thrusting an arm into the man's chest. "After all... I'm a beast." He laughed, his arm covered with the soldier's blood.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 7, 2009)

Jasik was walking down a village path as he heard the sound of a blowing horn. He wipped around and saw the attacking strangers pushing through the village. "Fuck!" he screamed loudly, as he turned around and ran to find Yuriko, but stopped as an arrow grazed his arm, and he wipped back around and stared at the army approaching. He gave a furious glare to all of them, doing hand signs. "Gale Wind Palm!" he yelled, as a strong gust of wind was sent at no particular target, just into the army, and he kicked up a rock and kicked it into the wind.

The rock was flying toward the army at a high speed, as both it and the wind penetrated into the army, sending some of the attackers flying. Yuriko appeared at his side, ready to attack. She charged her right arm with chakra, getting ready to strong arm the attackers. She ran into the army, and swept her arm through as many of the members as she could, sending more into the air. She quickly jumped back, and stould next to Jasik. "They came sooner than I would've thought." Jasik said.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2009)

The Dragon Nagashi that surrounded Sasuke pretty much ensured the complete olbiteration of the incoming riders. Numerous have fallen to the sheer flames that were commanded with the swipes of the Sharingan Warrior's blade. The Sharingan Eyes glared around...they had no fear, no emotions. They charged willingly to their deaths. Sasuke knew that he couldnt just stand here as the Uchiha glared around and moved swiftly, cutting through dismounted riders who personally got of their horses to engage the enemy at close range. Kenshin wasnt far displaying excellent close range combat with his duel personal kunai but Kameda nearby himself kept a close eye...

The riders continued to sprout first, coming in waves and attacked at all angles. It wasnt long till they fired at open shinobi's blindsides. The numerous arrows all over easily pierced through the strongest armor and could lead to very lethal injuries if they were to hit a prime target. If the riders didnt use their bow...they were using spears, scimitars and axes. Single swipes from such weapons almost ensured death as several shinobi were either decapitated or sliced down brutally. The horse itself was a weapon...taking on a full charge would easily result in broken bones. A well placed kick from the black steed itself can cause insant death if it hit in the right places.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ashe hadn't recieved any blows yet. She had dodge a bit more. Before the horses could fully take them she met them and took down the horses first before the rider itself. The horse seemed more dangerous. Ashe opens her fan and uses strong wind. Suddenly she lifts up her fan and uses great cutting whirlwind. The wind slices up the enemies and causes the horses to rear up some. She smirks and suddenly puts her fan up. "This wont do good unless I am long ranged." She said and then stuck it on her back. A smirk formed as she gets her twin swords. She hadn't used these in awhile, but she still remembered. Some of her chakra leaks into the weapons and makes them glow with her chakra. Her two smaller fans were on her back as well. 
Ashe ran up to them and quickly dispatched a few of their horses before jumping back. Suddenly an arrow got her in her shoulder. "It can't be!" she gasps and a cry  soon was let out and she jumps back some more and hides behind something. An arrow had gotten the best of her. Ahe pulls it out roughly then got back in. She was sure of it.... 'They' were here.

Suddenly another red and black showed "Ohhh Uchihaaaa cousin!" Suddenly Otaski was there and using his large scythe to take the limbs off of people and horses with a few swipes of his scythe.  Otaski had been watching for awhile since the lookouts were bust fighting as well. He wasn't as good as Sasuke, but who was? He was only playing with his enemies. "Can't expect me to not follow suit on this even would you? I will show my power finally...." He wasn't at all expected to join in on this battle. "Well after I play anyways" an smirk was on his face as more enemy shinobi's blood was shed by his weapon. 

(OOC: I wanna have fun w/ Otaski too in this lol )


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 8, 2009)

*Kumori *pushes away from the docter, *"Please, I will be fine..."* she says, dropping out of his arms. She begins to walk away, not at the slightest concious.

"Miss I don't think it's a good idea to be out there at this time." He says to Kumori, who just looks back, grinning.

Kumori walks outside, stumbling a bit, then stands outside in the massicre. She comes to one of the riders, *"Get out of my way you fatass..." *She says, in dream mode.

"What're you gunna do about it little girl?" He says with a laugh.

*"You're right...what can I do about a huge man like you...?"* Kumori says, smothered in sarcasm.

"You can't!" He says arrogently, then he begins to laugh, but seconds later, he is on the ground, a blade stabbed through his mouth, and sticking into the earth.

*"That is what a little girl like me can do."* She says, yanking the blade out, and mounting the horse, riding bareback, having kicked off the supplies on it.
_______________

Inka continues to attack the riders, not always catching. She begins to pant, the riders sweating from the heat, she charges once more becoming more demon-like each time. "What you saw earlier...was only my mere Human form..."She growls angerly, as the flames begin to mold around her, becoming a truely fire version of  "I decided to protect this world with my mortal life." She growls, as she gives a shattering punch to the side of one horse. "And that is all I can do sadly, being bound to mortal laws..." she mutters.
______________

*Shikka* sighs, "It may seem...My sister had overused her welcome here..." he says shaking his head, and slicing a foot soldier in half. "I on the other hand was forced here...so that *wouldn't* happen..." he says, chuckling. "I was bored here anyway..." he mutters, as he slid back Kage Tatsu back onto his back. "She's the outgoing, cursing, more powerful one in this world." he begins to rant as they began to move away.
__________

*Tsuya* nods, her blade sliding into the body, with much force from her, but the man still living. "Crap..." she says, backing up a bit.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasuke took a swift glance at Otaski but didnt reply. The Sharingan Warrior avoided several arrows that came in towards his way as he then took a step forward as he unleashed a massive fireball. The handsigns clearly taking just mere seconds as the intense flames engulfed several riders...frying them completely. Kenshin pulled out a windmill shuriken as he threw the great weapon...guiding through strings as the weapon slashed through numerous shinobi. Several arrows flew in his direction but a wall of earth rose up..blocking the arrows as a massive earth bullet impaled several dismounted archers. A small volley of chidori senbon impaled rider and horse alike...bringing them down in rapid succesion. Sasuke knew that despite their indivudal success...the tides were turning against them. 


Sasuke looked around along with his brother...the enemies were evewhere but there was something odd about them...

Suddenly riders began to dismount...landing on the ground. They suddenly began to merge with the shadows. They disappeared completely only to re-appear, coming from a shadow within a 55 meter radius. The used to their advantage to easily ambush blind shinobi...their melee weapons easily would leave devasting injuries upon contact. There was no pattern...it was completely to the will of the user.

This shadow merging technique was unlike any seen before...facing it would prove most difficult due to it being night and darkness covered the land...Enemy reinforcements continued to arrive, not on horses but as foot soldiers. While they didnt have the ability to swarm their enemies...they still have the special shadow merging ability...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 8, 2009)

"My word.." Ashe stared shocked some. a yell from a nearby shadow alerted her of a oncoming shinobi as he tore out of the shadows and thrusts a weapon toward her stomach. Ashe tosses one of her chakra infused swords at him and it caught him right before. The man had managed to cut her cheek though. "Tch!" she growls then runs up to the mans neck and grabs the sword before dispatching of another. In a distance she could see more shinobi that she knew. They all were fighting to help Konoha.

Otaski grins a wicked grin as he only got a single look from Sasuke. The look made him laugh out loud even in the middle of all this chaos. He suddenly jumped into the air and swings his scythe. He comes down twirling his scythe above his head. The point on the end hit the ground and sent a shock wave throughout the ground that made some of the shinobi stunned for a second. He took that second to lop of their heads. Some nearby buildings side's were demolished from the blast. Where the scythe had hit was a crack, but not a very thick one.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 8, 2009)

Kanji jumped past Hikaru and pinned down a soldier. "Watch your back." Kanji warned, taking the sword from the man's hand and stabbing him with it. A person approached Kanji from behind, holding a spear.

Hikaru turned around and sliced through the soldier with the spear with his sword, Kazeken, which was covered with a sharp wind chakra. "You too..." Hikaru chuckled. He grabbed the spear the man was holding and threw it at a shadow. A man groaned in pain as the spear pierced him. "How are they coming from the shadows?" Hikaru groaned.

Kanji glanced at Hikaru. "Don't know, but it's annoying as hell." He said, infuriation in his voice. "Even with my jutsu active, them moving from one place to another has my senses on the fritz." He growled. "Where's your dog?" Kanji asked.

Hikaru sighed. "I sent him somewhere else. I decided it would be safer for Tensai if he was just a summon for awhile." He said.

"Good. I like the little guy. He can fend for himself pretty well." Kanji laughed. "He's almost like a brother to me." He added.

Hikaru shrugged. "Not surprised you feel that way. You both walk on all fours." Hikaru laughed, pointing out a simple fact.

Kanji sighed. "It's how I fight. I'm a beast in battle." He said, giving a small growl. A soldier came from the shadows right next to Kanji and thrust a spear down, grazing Kanji's side. "I can't sense them fast enough." He snarled, turning and punching the soldier in the chest then stabbing him with his own spear to be sure he was down.
---------
Raito and Myou were in a separate area, taking on enemies of their own. Raito turned to Myou, seeing someone charging at her. He quickly made a hand seal and put his hand out. "Raikou Kanmon!" He called out, a solid barrier surrounding Myou, made entirely of lightning. "Are you okay?" He asked as the soldier who charged with a sword hit the barrier, getting shocked.

"H-hai." Myou said, her voice a bit shaky. "I've never really been in a r-real battle before." She sighed as the barrier around her faded.

"It's okay. I'll protect you." Raito promised. Two soldiers charged at Raito and Myou at the same time. Myou and Raito both flipped the same hand seals in unison.

"Raikou Genkou!" Myou shouted.

"Raikou Genkou!" Raito called out at the same time.

Twin streams of thunder, though one a bit stronger than the other traveled through the ground, each hitting its own target. Myou and Raito glanced at each other and smiled.

"Nice jutsu." Raito complimented.

"Why thank you." Myou laughed.

A group of five emerged from the shadows. Each one carrying a weapon, getting ready to charge at Myou and Raito. "I'll use Suiton." Raito said.

"And I'll use Raiton." Myou added. 

After a few seconds, Raito used a jutsu to cover the soldiers and the ground around them in water. "You're on, kid." He said and, in response, Myou flipped a few seals.

"Raikou Tama!" She yelled, shooting lightning from her fingers into the water, shocking the small group. She giggled a bit. "Got 'em!" She said, triumphantly.

"Nice shot." Raito said, impressed by the genin's skill. A soldier of the group was still okay and merged with the shadows, coming up behind and slicing Raito's back. "Damn!" Raito exclaimed. "This skill is killer." He said, sending a hard punch into the soldier's face.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

sayleen sensed the fight and new the rsults, she bit her thumb and put blood in the shap of an S on her palm then she used it to make a summoning. out of the trees yellow eyes toward above all,u could see the beast but you could tell it was extremly long with feather wings. it started hissing and sent a powerful blast of wind a the solders crushing their bones. the wind was so strong that trees were obliterated from the land scape leaving scars on the terrain


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 8, 2009)

Jasik and Yuriko ran forward to the entrance of Konoha, and faught there. Jasik dodged the sword strikes of one attacker, knocking him to the ground with a strong arm and taking the attacker's sword then stabbing him with it. He kicked away another attacker, and threw the dead attacker's sword at another. He formed some hand signs, then yelled, "Wind Slicing Crosshairs!" as the cross hair wind came out centered on a group of attackers, knocking them away.

Yuriko strong armed one man in his legs, knocking him down, then strong arming him in the back of the head, crushing it, a pull of blood and brain leeking from what remained of his head. Jasik did some hand signs, and Yuriko took the attacker whose head was crushed's sword. "Gale Wind Palm!" Jasik yelled as he made a strong gust of wind targeted at another group of attackers, and Yuriko threw the sword into the gust. The sword and gust flew towards the group, the sword penetrating through severel attackers and the wind taking care of the rest.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

then the beast shot knife like feathers from its wing at high speed killing a bunch of oponents with ease in only seconds. the beast hissed,it was so loud it could be heaerd from miles away.it then took to the sky and stopped in mid air. it began to glow white and started sending thousands of sharp feathers everywhere killing all that got hit. the light was so bright that it blinded people.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2009)

"Later, i'm going to help the leaf village."Tyber stated he stoud up and headed out before being stopped by his advisor "Thats plain stupid you know the barrier is are main priority now, they can handle themselves."
"Their struggleing even with a skirmish, maybe you forgot but thats only one or two battalions of the main force of any army. Likly even less besides, you can handle things better then me up here now just keep your eye on Lord Agzal, all this happend after his arrival which clearly means he may have something to do with what is occuring."
"Your a fool if you go, I'm no shinobi what can I do?"
"He put his hand on her shoulder and said, "Just like my son eh?" Then walked past her.
"She looked down and thought, _Why do Kages always inore advise in times like this..._
Tyber suddernly disappered into the blizzard leaving a huge ammount of chakra behide him.

((Cant let you guys have the fun.))

Upon arrival which took a mere few seconds he looked around breifly he took note of Ichijin he saw in he distance but decided to try and avoid seeing him, he still wanted his secert to remain the same. After an arrow shoot past him he turned his attention to the raiders. "You guys are gonna be push-overs eh? Even disappering into the shadows wont help aginste me." _Good thing i'm a light type chkra user or things might be problematic for me... Although I cant use any that would light up the entire village just a large radius around myself._ His chakra continued to be massive, almost unreal. He pulled the large scroll from his back and rolled it out placing his hand on a light seal.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2009)

Viral found what Kiya said absolutely hysterical, his fits of laughter bringing a tear to his eye. "You really don't get it do you?"

He walked ever closer to Kiya, just outside of striking distance. He was aware of her speed but had contingencies. He walked towards her not in a straight line but in a rather erratic fashion as if he were drunk.

"I know I'm a virus. That is quite the compliment I want nothing more than all of Konoha to burn. Why? Because you're all a bunch of hypocrtitical, arrogant, up yourselves bastards. Claiming to be all goody two shoes when you will murder, torture and maim just as much as I would. You, you fucking typify it. Claiming love when really all you are is an unfeeling slut. I'm going to enjoy watching Mikaels face as I make your head explode and will love it as Dante watches both you and Kagami die."

"You thought I was giving him a choice? Hah! I just want everyone to suffer, because this world is rotten." Viral said, "Now sit you ass down before I slice off your legs."

He reached for the Red Queen holstered on his back and immediately knew that something was wrong when he touched the hilt. "Henge?" Viral threw the sword into the wall where it transformed into a a piece of wood. "Kurohara how would you like another test subject after we're done with Kiya."

"I certainly won't object. I take it the man who gave you that sword is the victim." he said putting the baby down to one side and reaching for his tools. He was staring at Kiya's body in a cold manner. She had her back turned to Kurohara whilst he was infront of her, she certainly couldn't see what he was doing but Viral smiled as he saw. Kurohara nodded. 

"Well you may as well start on her, I'm sure you're eager to test the limits of her healing ability. Pass us the baby." Kurohara nodded and picked up the unmoving child and hurled it past Kiya and towards Viral. It still didn't make a sound.

________________________________________________-

Dante finally found the cave, his byakugan saw that there were a few people coming. One threw a piece of wood to the other and there were mines on the floor. It would make things harder for sure. Watching his step, he entered the cave.

_____________________________________________-

Megumi was now in Rukias house, he saw Yamato lying on the floor and pcked it up.

"Uncle Vergil, I need your help." she said

"Say no more." he spoke.

She nodded and walked outside to her 75 volunteers. "Who has the highest chakra?" she asked the sword, it pointed to a surprisingly young man. She was expecting an older one.

"Yukio. Step forward." she said as the young man did so.

"You will be responsible for holding this sword and in doing so you will be the commander. However, I know this is a difficult thing for you to do, but for the sake of our village you must let the entity within this sword take over your body." 

Yukio listened

"You shall still be conscious but Hyuuga Vergil will be in control of your body and will take control of this army."

"Megumi sama, it would be a honour, not an insult to have the great hero of the Hyuuga inhabit me." he bowed his head and accepted the sword.

As he held Yamato his body transformed with a cloud of white smoke into the legendary warrior, his blue coat rippling in the wind and his steely eyes looking at the troops infront of him. Bith men and women of all ages. 

"Name. Itinerary. Jutsus. Element. I need to know these things. Lets get started." His byakugan ws aware of the invaders but they had not reached the Hyuuga camp and there were more than enough to deal with them. This was important, more so than even his own niece.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 8, 2009)

Kenshi kept his eye open when he finally could hide to take a rest. "These guys... are no.. joke" He panted in between words. He reached some water and filled a pouch with it to stay hydrated, and to use as defense against the fire. A chill went down his spine as he felt someone around him. "Who is it now" He was utterly confused becuase it was behind him. "Did it just come out of a... shadow" It was the first time he saw this from the raiders. The figure came around his neck pinning him in the spot. Horsemen came and shot arrows a blaze. The arrow strck him, but it wasnt him. "They fell for it" The smoke cleared and the earth clone fell to the ground. "Hey, up here!" Kenshi jumped from the trees standing with his chain out. 

"Lets try this out, shall we" Whipping it like nunchucks, the chain began unfolding. In a low stance, he grabbed the chain with both and hands and made it whip around him. It spun around the horses legs behind him and it went to the ground immoble. Kenshi let the chain stay there while he finished the man with an arrow. Two arrows whizzed by Kenshi will a dazzling noise you could see the air in a shape of spirals. Like the matrix, he bent back, the arrows centimeters away. He could feel the air form the arrows force and when it was gone he flung himself back up. Flipping into the air, about 4 feet, he dove into the man and pinned him to the ground. With furious blows, he punch the guy multiple times until he wasnt moving. Kenshi pulled out a kunai and stabbed the horse to ensure it would be free. He grabbed his chain and began running to to see if anyone needed help.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2009)

"Light style: Solar Flare jutsu."Tyber said and a large white arua came from the seal before he removed his hand and a whit orb rose up just infront of him generating light around a 40ft radius. "Good thing I made this before coming here, thought it might be useful in the dark but not this useful. Who would of thought these guys can use shadows to move without sound it would of been so troublesome if it wasn;t for this technique. Now... for to the acctual fighting."

Tyber stoud back up and looked towards a small group of raiders, another arrow cut his lower robes and he thought breifly about the risks with so meny of these arrows flying around. "Secert Art: Blade binding." five blades formed around him before impaling multiple oppents. He didn't even have to make a hand seal in order to activate the technique. "Bound Black-Dawn jutsu." A 2-handed katana formed infront of him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2009)

Koyaiba sped through the battle on horseback, desperately trying to stay on the bucking animal. Then a raider slashed out with a strange looking sword, severing the leg f the horse clean off. Koyaiba fell to the ground and whirled, facing his attacker. "FUCK YOU!" He slashed downwards, but the raider disapeared, reappearing behind Koyaiba again and again. "What the hell?" Koyaiba asked, barely blocking another swing. "I can't fight a teleporter, it's un-hrakl!" He looked down in shock and suprise at the sword in his gut before the darkness engulfed him.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 8, 2009)

"Sounds like Koyaiba" Kenshis sighed and anger, "What is he out here for, he should know better" He ran the noise, only to be blocked by on coming horses. Pulling out his fan, he charged toward them, "Get the hell out of my way!" With force and heswungthe fands cuasing winds to blow the horse to the side, it was still on his feet. Since he had time, he busted threw looking for the gennin. "Koyaiba!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

the dragon like illuminated the whole battle field. the creature then blasted another strong blast of concentrated wind. "now"sayleen said,her petals began to fall again calming the tensions. then in seconds it turned completly violent,cutting trees and people slice anything caught in the storm. sayleen told something to the beast"give them some holy chakra,they need it" the beast then sent feathers connected to the beast by white chakra. it shot one and jasik, kiya,kenshi,tyber,koyaiba,ect.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 8, 2009)

The hordes kept coming, seemingly out of nowhere but it was about to get worse. Swiftly coming out from the shadows, barrages of large poisioned projecties came out of nowhere, piercing themselves into unaware shinobi. They came in all direction and just when you think you had them...they would merge with the shadows and appear besides you...behind you, or even 55 meters away from you and you would have no idea considering it took mere seconds. The arrival of the last waves didnt seem to matter...while they were on horseback...they were still armored, deadly and were looking forward to overwhelming their enemies...

Sasuke spun around, slashing through several shinobi that had surrounded him. The Sharingan Warrior turned around as he threw two kunai at two incoming foes. One hit but the other disappeared completely into the shadows. It re-appeared several meters away, hurling several large shuriken but those were easily avoided. Sasuke turned around...only to see the shinobi already behind him but a kunai found itself flying from its side...piercing the skull. Sasuke turned to look...eyeing his brother as the two silently nodded to each other. 

Sasuke gathered charka in his palm before he extended his free hand, a blast of charka being unleashed from the Uchiha as several of the raiders went flying into a tree with bone breaking results. 

"Damn it...this is just a raid..." Kenshin thought as the two Uchiha brothers found themselves back to back. 

"Keep moving...the last waves are here..." The two broke off...just avoiding a volley of arrows...


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2009)

"Eh? Feathers?"Tyber asked he looked at them then thought _Someone has summoned a dragon... Is that even possible? I thought that only the Hayabusa family possesed that technique in the Hidden Leaf. Only one I knew could summon a dragon was Ichijin who can summon my son._ He shook off those thoughts, it didn't matter dragons always proved helpful as support type summons.
Tyber stepped forward slightly almost tripping as he took a hit from a short sword to his back. His white cloak went a crimson red and he stoud back up and grabbed the summoned swords hilt and slashed at the foot soilder. It cut right through him like paper. He made a hand sign and said, "Dragon Art: Ice quake." He hit the ground after grabbing hold of a seal that held his cloak and hit it onto the ground. Suddernly the area became frozen within a 30ft radius and spikes formed impaling some oppents Finally he slammed the sword into the earth and it slowly sank and he made five hand seals, "Come fourth Arch-Spirit Hao."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2009)

Koyaiba awoke a few minutes later, still bleeding on the battlefield. He looked down at his stomach an grimaced weakly. "Shit....that's gonna leave a mark..." he stuggled to drag himself away, but collapsed again. His eyes began to blur over, and it sounded like someone was shouting his name. "dad?...no...he's dead...." Koyaiba let out a cough and laid his head down. "Just like old times..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 8, 2009)

Jasik jumped in the air as several arrows flew by him, one grazing his leg, and others grazing him in several other spots. A rock hit him in the head, and knocked him over, making a tiny crack, a little blood coming out. "Graaaahhh!" Jasik growled as he stood up. He formed a hand sign, and started kicking and punching the enemies, adding wind damage to the blows. He would kick one, and have wind send them flying back.

Yuriko just kept strong armed and strong legged(I guess that's what you would call using a strong arm with your leg) the attackers. There was the occasional Gale Wind Palm from Jasik, with a sword or some type of weapon thrown into the gust from Yuriko. But then, an arrow hit Jasik in the thigh. "Fuck!" he yelled, as he pulled the arrow out and threw it. He limped over to cover, wrapping the wound in a bandage.

Jasik walked back out, attempting not to limp, and to walk normally. He had to keep fighting, he couldn't let the village down. "I guess I'll have to use my left leg to kick." he said to himself, stomping on one attacker's head. "Hopefully I won't get anymore bad wounds like that by the end of the raid. How long is this gonna go on?" he asked himself, still attacking.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 8, 2009)

“Um…not really…not much of a shinobi…”  *Mia* stuttered slightly as she stepped behind Akira.  “What the hell…no warning even…” she said quietly as she looked around her.  “I need to get to the hospital…I will catch you later…” Mia said as she took off.  She ran and dodged keep just out of reach of the enemy.

She burst through the doors and saw the medics moving quickly.  Some were healing, others were getting ready to go out, and yet others were beginning to move the patients.  “We are evacuating, right?”  Mia asked *Kokou.*

“Yes…help those that need…get the ones that can walk on there own moving!”  Kokou said to her daughter.

“Right!  On it!”  Mia said moving quickly.
____________________________________________

*Ichijin *quickly spun a kaiten, sending arrows back at the riders and knocking a few men away.  “Damn it…” he mumbled as he started moving and ducking.  “They weren’t suppose to get here so soon…” he growled as he used his gentle fist on the enemy attackers.  He glanced over at the man fighting near him as he gave a final slam with his fist sending the enemy flying, only to land in a heap on the ground.  “We need to get the village evacuated!!”  Ichijin yelled at anyone that could hear him.
____________________________________________

“That fucking Virus…”  *Mikael* growled as he sped along, heading for the place the note had said.  “I will kill him…” he said as he moved through the trees, swinging left and right as he continued on.  “She belongs to me…she has always belonged to me.  And, dares get involved?  AAAHHHH!!!”  he said then screamed out his frustration as he pushed his speed even faster, the destination coming ever closer.
____________________________________________

“Konoha…she said what a great place it is…”  the black cloaked woman spoke as she glanced at her map once more.  “Nothing here but ruins…” she mumbled as she looked out from under her hood.  “A cooled lava field and shattered…build…ings…” she trailed off as she heard noises.  “Sounds like a fight…” she said and pulled her weapon off her back.  “Better go check it out…” she said quietly as she began to run toward the sound.
_____________________________________________

*Irakiri* looked behind her just as she was going to approach.  “The horns…what is it?”  she said softly then turned back to her squad.  “I think we should go…”  she said and didn’t wait.  She took off toward the village not listening to anyone.  She threw her senbon at a few of the moving shadows but didn’t wait to see if she did any good.  “We need to get out of here…” Irakiri mumbled as she moved to help the civilians that were already fleeing.
______________________________________________

“I suppose I should check on things…”  *Rin* said with a sigh as she stood up.  She looked down at the remnants of the note that Mikael had received and smiled slightly.  “Guess I am on my own…” she said quietly as she whistled.  Her eagle flew down from it’s perch to land silently beside her.  “Shall we go?”  she asked it quietly, receiving only a bob of it’s head in return.  “Sounds good to me…” she said as she climbed on it’s back.  With massive wings moving toward the ground the bird shot into the sky and toward Konoha.
_______________________________________________

*Kiya* tried with all her might to block the words he spoke.  Knowing he was just a vindictive man.  Though some did hit her square in the chest.  “Good luck testing on me…” she growled then gasped as they tossed the baby.  “You son of a bitch!”  Kiya yelled grabbing her as gently as she could then slammed into Viral.

Pushing away from him quickly Kiya looked around.  “Fuck!”  she said holding Kagami Rei close against herself and took off toward one of the dark caves that led out of the room.  “I just got to get away…” she mumbled as she ran into the darkness.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 8, 2009)

Otaski was grinning even more. He seemed to be enjoying this too much. Blood splattered and flew with every swing of his weapon. Some arrows scraped him, but he tended to dodge most of them. Blood had stained the right side of his cloak from a sword wound. The pain had only seemed to excite him more. a smirk crossed his face as he continued his massacre of the enemy shinobi. Surprisingly he hadn't hit and of the konoha shinobi.

Ashe dodges a few arrows and was hardly able to dodge some of the throws that the shadow ninjas were surprising her with. He swords stopped people in her path as she cut them down mercilessly. She hadn't the time to look around the battlefield at the moment to check on the condition of her comrades. So many experienced shinobi in one place! Though to her these guys seemed like a sacrifice. She cut more men down with her twin blades filled with chakra. She had sustained more damage as an arrow lodges into her leg. She had no time to scream or cry out. In an instant she pulled the arrow out though it pained her, then kept on fighting. This was a test of true shinobi. Many shinobi would die here. Does Konoha have a chance?


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2009)

"Pfft... Evcuation eh? That wont work without clearing out the main gate area first."Tyber stated. A large spirit appeared, no an angle wearing white armor with a breif light arua around it.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 8, 2009)

Running, trying not to stall any time and ran threw horseman and dodged at the least. That cuased a few cuts, but they would heal soon enough. The village was brought down. there wasnt much anyone one could do at this point but evacuate. "There he is..." Kenshi let out a sigh of relief. "Koyaiba, are you alright" He ran over and kneeled down to see why he was on the ground. "Nevermind, dont move unless I say so, Ill wrap the wound up and get you to Ichijin." Ripping off the bottom of his robe all the way around, he carefully wrapped it around Koyaiba's waist covering up the wound. "Okay, It may hurt, but Ill move as fast as I can" Placing both arms under the kid, he lifted him up. Trying not to put any pressure on his stomach, kept his arms far apart and ran jogged away from the area.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 8, 2009)

"Fuck....we cant fight them at night. Were losing men..." Kenshin said lowly. The young Uchiha backed up, slamming his elbow into the face of one of the enemy raiders before spinning around and kicking the man back. Kenshin turned to see an incoming raider come towards him...quickly charging in on horseback but suddenly Kameda dropped from aobve right in front of the horse and and stabbed his spear forward..impaling the horse and sending the right flying past the two as a charka enhanced punch was delivered, breaking bones easily as the man crashed into tree....Sasuke having completeted the combo. 

"It doesnt matter how many I kill...this is just a raid...if this was the real army.." Sasuke didnt finish his sentence as he kept on moving...cutting down those soldiers swiftly and brutally but it wasnt rare for one or two to disappear...just being spared from being killed. He couldnt track with the Sharingan...not while his enemies were in the shadows.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 8, 2009)

Kumori continues to ride, as she blurs by, she seems as though she is a shadow. "Here we go...I stop here..." She says, rubbing it's muzzle as they slide to a stop. *Thud. *Kumori gets an arrow in her back, "You little...how did you get there?" She mumbles as she coughs, "I'm lucky it didn't hit my spine..." she growls, hopping off the horse, and trying to reach the arrow, but sadly she cannot reach it, and the soldier is drawing closer. She pulls out her blade, charging them, she misses the first many times, thanks to their shadow ability. Then she manages a few hits, becoming more and more fatal. The body drops, finally after the fifteenth hit.
______________

Inka grins a evilly as a demon can, her teeth like a carnivore's, and laughs, "You can't fucking touch me with that damn shadow thing." she says, blasting a soldier with fire. One of the soldiers pulls a suicide act to attempt to take her down. He manages a slice down her arm, before being heavilly burned. "SHIT!" She yells, as the fire begins to surround the wound, it begins to burn and scab. She flinches as it finishes, "Damn..."she growls as the enemies back off a bit.
______________
Shikka sighs, "Lets just get this over with..." he mutters, stabbing one soldier in the stomach, and tossing him down onto another. Then she sees the small kunoichi get the arrow in the back. He runs over to her, pulling the arrow out after the fight. "You okay?" He asks the young Uchiha.

"Yeah, I am fine." She replies calmly.

"That's good...We should stay together now, more power in numbers obviously." He says, looking around.

"Hai..." She replies.

"Now, what's your name?" Shikka asks.

"Kumori...Uchiha Kumori..." Kumori replies once more, then looks in a particular direction, tears forming then as she awakens from her unconcious state, "No...n-no..." She says, running over to a pair of bodies, "Father...? Mother...? No...they're gone..." Kumori says, hiding her face into her high collar shirt.

Shikka walks over, "So, you lost your parents eh? Better then losing everyone, but one, that'll never happen to you." he says, comforting the Uchiha, then looks around at a couple more soldiers, "Well, you will need no mourn later, there are enemies everywhere..." he says, his voice almost paniced.

"Right..."Kumori says as she stands, her fists clenched, she turns around, her eyes foggy, and determined, "Let's kill these guys." she growls, pulling her blade.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 8, 2009)

Akari nodded as Mia ran off. She flipped handsigns as soldiers emerged from the shadows around her. "Osore no Jutsu!" She called out, capturing the enemies in a genjutsu. They were all immobilized as they lived their worst fears. One after another, they fell at the hands of Akari and her boomerangs. She groaned. "I'd best get out of here..." She said, running for the gates.
------
Hikaru and Kanji stood back to back, both breathing heavily. "God... Damn..." Hikaru said between breaths. "The shadows are too much..." He stated, gathering chakra in his hand.

"I know... This blows..." Kanji groaned, digging his claws into the ground. "What do ya got?" He asked Hikaru as Kanji noticed he was preparing a move.

"No idea. Just going with the flow." Hikaru answered, slamming his fist into the ground. Spike of earth rose, impaling several soldiers. A soldier emerged in front of Hikaru but was quickly taken out by Kanji's pure strength.

"Going with the flow... You can't go with the flow and use jutsu." Kanji stated, throwing the body that attacked Hikaru into a tree.

"This isn't exactly jutsu. Just manipulation of the elements. Maybe not as strong as an actual jutsu, but it flows and it's easy to control." Hikaru explained. "But this will be a jutsu. Futaba no Jutsu!" He called out with a hand sign. Vines creeped from the ground, entangling several soldiers. "Burn it, Kanji." Hikaru said.

"Kaki Tama no Jutsu!" Kanji yelled, throwing a ball of fire from his hand at the vines. The flames traveled the vines, burning those trapped in them.
------
Raito and Myou were no longer fighting, but instead trying to help people leave. They had a group of around thirty with them. Raito quickly looked around, trying to find a clear route. "This way." He commanded, leading the people to a safe clearing. "We should be fine here until the fighting dies down. We will protect you until then." He said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

"fools"sayleen thought"i could have warned them but they wanted me to keep my visions to myself and look where its got them. i should let them die but im not that cruel."lets go serigano" she said and the dragon like creature started eatintg the enemy soldiers. it then shot another blast of wind. the blast where leaving big landscape scars though.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2009)

"Summoning me in this sh*tty place, Tyber-San?"The angel asked he had a halo attached to the back of his armor. "This sh*tty place contains my son, and i'm not willing to let people die. Now help this 'sh*tty place and assist in whatever way you can, or is that too difficult for ya?"
"Difficult... Fine."He said and shoot a blue beam from the heavens that went in an arc shape infront of some raiders.
"Thats it..."
"Dont take my summon that easily."
"Meh, a pritty blue light will hardly hurt us."The horsemen charged at him.
"Fine, i'm sorry to cause such a great deal of pain."Tyber stated, the mounment he went across the scar the earth exploded and completely erradicated him along with others near him.
Tyber looked up and said, "I'll leave this area for you yeah? I'm going to main entrance to assist. I'm sure ANBU wont be stupid enough to attack me even if i'm missing-nin."
"Course not, your assisting them."
Tyber nodded and turned around and started running towards the main entrance. He then stopped before continueing and said, "Especially protect the Hyuuga kid in the distance, while the spires are failing if he was to die Ryu will automattically attempt to return to Mazan, it will result in my son's death as well." He then continued onward.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2009)

Viral watched as Kiya ran off and laughed. 

"Come back anytime you like! Oh and watch where you step." he said referring to the traps on the ground. "If you don't want us to kill this stupid kid then come back and submit to Kurohara and I won't kill this brat." 

Just then Kagami Rei started to cry as Kurohara's genjutsu was released, only it wasn't the baby in Kiya's hands, but the one behind Kurohara. Kiya held a henged piece of wood. With the clothes and the darkness it would have been impossible to tell that it was infact a henge.

Viral was having the time of his life screwing around with her but then noticed that Dante was in proximity. He smiled and nodded to Kurohara who brought out the child.

_______________________________________________

Kiya was still further away than Dante was comfortable with. The Cave was a network of tunnels and traps. Explosive tags, spears, and collapsable walls, it was like something from a movie. For some reason Dante felt like he needed a brown hat and a whip.

There was a specific path and not much room for error, he ran but not as fast as he would have liked. He heard a baby cry and a laugh. Dante shook his head and ran on. Still quite a while to go.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 9, 2009)

Seijun leaped back, blood leaking from a wound in his left shoulder. Despite appearing to be mass-produced, these dark raiders had genuine skill. Seijun sheathed his kodachi, taking his katana from his back and putting it on his left hip as he eyed the enemy soldier, who had backed up, riding his black horse with obvious skill. The raider drew a long spear from the saddle, and reared up on his horse, charging Seijun. The Tenken waited, then neatly side-stepped, grabbing the spear. As if he had expected the move, the raider released his weapon and rode on.

Not finished yet, Seijun planted the spear in the ground, using it to leap off the earth. Turning in the air as he adjusted his grip, Seijun heaved the weapon like a javelin. The whistling in the wind seemed to be all it took to alert the raider, who dove off his horse; the steed itself crumpled and ceased to live as a three foot long spear went all the way through its neck, piercing the front of the throat on its exit. Seijun landed on his feet, crouched slightly, as the raider drew a scimitar from his waist. _Sword to sword._ Seijun thought. _Fine with me..._

Seijun drew his katana, transferring the weapon to his left hand as he bent his knees, pulling the katana back. "Hirazuki-ryuu, Gatotsu Ishiki!" Seijun proclaimed, rushing the soldier. As Seijun thrust, the soldier seemed to recognize the hidden power of the thrust, and side-stepped to the right, Seijun's open side, rather than parrying. Seijun instantly bended into a side-slash, which was neatly checked by the raider's own sword. Seijun tried to press the clash, and recieved a nice kick in the torso for his trouble; the blow sent him sprawling, knocking him through a wooden home. 

Ignoring the throbbing pain in his midsection and back, Seijun stood up....but his opponent was nowhere to be seen. Seijun whirled as Tsuki-Neji struck from his sleeve, three chains working in tandem to block a lethal cut from the soldier, who was standing in Seijun's shadow. _...he used my shadow as a medium?_ Seijun wondered, attacking with his katana, deftly transferring it to his right hand as he vertically sliced downwards. The raider put up on armored left hand, blocking the slash, and countered with a cut to Seijun's mid-section. Again, Tsuki-Neji's chains blocked it. Seijun quickly retreated back into the street, his enemy following him.

"This village was doing harm to none," Seijun admonished his silent adversary. "The likes of you aren't welcome here. As a Battosai, I have mastered everything of Battoujutsu; as a Tenken, I am Heaven's Sword, bound to render judgement to your kind....I'll show you what happens when you defy 'Aku Soku Zan.'" Seijun sheathed his sword, waiting for his target to come within range. His sword a blur, Seijun slashed, slicing the air in front of him. "Mumyo Jinpu Ryuu Satsujin Ken: Mizuchi!!" Seijun said. "Deathing Giving Sword of a Devilish Wind: Divine Wind Flow!"

The air around the devilish soldier turned, a cold breeze filling the air. Suddenly, the air itself turned on the raider, attacking him with a cold-blooded barrage of slashes and cuts that would've reduced a normal person to ribbons. Yet, all that happened was the target dropped into a shadow again. Seijun allowed a triumphant smile. "You heard it too, didn't you? The voice of the wind...." As the raider once again tried to sneak attack Seijun from behind.....Tsuki-Neji lashed out seven times, spearing the enemy in his chest, torso, shoulders, calves, and stomach. The seven chains lifted the armored foe off his feet, holding him in the air. Seijun sheathed his weapon, then turned, looking at the helpless enemy suspended by the chains of Seijun's right arm. 

Raising a clenched fist, Seijun watched with no small satisfaction as the chains looped and drilled, going through the enemy's body like worms through a rotten apple, the links holding up through the holes in the raider's body. "I'll show you heaven's judgement...Namu amida butsu," Seijun said with a short prayer. "_Tenchuu!!!_" Seijun opened his hand, and the chains snapped apart violently, rending the raider to dozens of pieces, snapping him apart from within and without. The bloodied chains slithered up Seijun's arm, the pieces of his opponent's body mixing with his blood and dropping around the Tenken in a gory rain. "Asobi no owari da, kisama," Seijun said. "Playtime's over for you...."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2009)

Vergil had finished with his preparations with the team, he now needed to know the enemy. He walked out of the Hyuuga encampment, it seemed the raiders had not reached that deep into the village.

He had to get used to this new body, it was too long since he fely the warmth of his own blood coarsing through his body, and longer still since he felt the spring in his step found in a younger man. Yukio had kept his body in good condition but if he were allowed the time he would train specific parts for some of the more complicated sword patterns. As it stood though it was more than adequate.

Vergil actrivated his byakugan and immediately raised an eyebrow at the odd arrangement of their chakra highway. It would mean closing their chakra would be difficult if one were to use the Divine Punishment. Not that he would, the method was far too merciful. He aimed to kill as many as possible, as fast as possiible.

His team followed but Vergil gave them an open palmed hand indicating that they were to wait there. He would scout alone.

It started simply enough, a two on one. One at 10 o clock, the other at two, each hoping to attack from a blind spot. They had obviously never fought a Hyuuga before. Their glowing yellow eyes and their sickening black tar like body were certainly intimidating to those who had not seen worse. Fortunately Vergil had seen worse, much worse and fear was often dispelled by knowledge. The hyuuga needed to know that they were defeatable.

For their sake he would not use his ice or more advanced jutsus. He would fight them using only middle ranged jutsus. One had a range of hefty thowing axes and the other had a scimitar. Certainly not ordinary weapons.

The one with the throwing axes held back, assuming a mid-long range fighting stance, whilst the other one closed in with his curved blade. Ordinarily he would be at a disadvantage, his blade was a lot stromger than a regular katana, however Yamato was the finest work of Musashi and would not break under any circumstances.

The scimitar weilding demon pounced, rushing at him. 'average speed, average swordsmanship.' he thought as deftly ducked under the strike and drew out Yamato at a blinding speed. The opponent was not there but trying to speak up behind a Hyuuga was always pointless. He wasn't sure how he did it but would do so soon


----------



## Caedus (Feb 9, 2009)

"Make you they are dead when you cut them down, as long as they move...they'll fight" Sasuke warned as the merciless Sharingan Eyes glared into the eyes of the enemy demonic soldiers that rushed at him. A spear was thrown from the Uchiha's side but that was simply avoided by the enemy soldiers from before disappeared. "The shadows..." Sasuke quickly gathered as they appeared coming out of the shadows, scimitars armed and ready as they prepared to swing. "Chidori...Nagashi!" suddenly an electrical force field surrounded the Uchiha. The lighting bolts shocking at the foes...blasting them with the energy as Sasuke gathered charka in his palm. Extending his palm foward, the soldiers in front of him were sent flying back as Sasuke proceeded to make a full 360 to slice through the remaining soldiers. The Sharingan Warrior dashed forward, swinging his blade once more...ready to engage further on.

Kenshin punched the the demonic soldier across the face. Several more punches followed up as the young Uchiha pressed the assualt before spinning around and delivered a brutal kick into the chest to send the soldier flying back. "Whew!, thats right bitch!" Kenshin shouted. Kenshin took around as he looked around...only to see battles all around...death was everywhere.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 9, 2009)

Kiya stopped looking down at the bundle in her arms, she was panting with breath but was slightly confused that she was not pursued.  “Something isn’t right…” she muttered to herself.  Kiya glanced back from the direction she had come then down at the baby once more.  She gently laid Kagami Rei down on the ground and changed into her wolf form.  Her senses immediately sharpened causing a low growl to issue from her throat.

Changing back to herself she let out an angry scream as she kicked the bundle against the wall.  “That bastard…” she said glaring back down the tunnel.  “I should have known better…” Kiya said with a sigh.  Her eyes narrowed as she looked through the blackness.  “Alright ladies…time for some fun…” she said as she formed a hand sign creating five clones of herself.  “Wolf pack!” she snapped causing herself and her clones to change.  The charged back down the tunnel following her own scent until she could hear the baby once more.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 9, 2009)

Yuriko used charged chakra in her arms and legs as she faught the attackers. Her punches and kicks were starting to flow, as if she was not thinking about her attacks, but this was bad for it would bring something horrible that was about to happen. A kunai stabbed into her stomach, and she quickly pulled it out and gulped. The pain didn't come quickly, but when it did, she screamed in pain. It had hit her in a major vessel, and sent horrible pains throughout her body.

Unfortunately for the one who threw the kunai, Jasik saw him. Jasik became engulfed with rage, charging a bunch of chakra in his arm. He sprinted to the one who threw the kunai, and punched him in the face, crushing it with all the chakra and sending him flying back. Jasik sprinted back to Yuriko, picked her up, and sprinted to the hospital. The kunai had gone deep, and she was losing blood fast. "_I have to get back to the fight._" he thought, and growled.

He arrived at the hospital, and yelled, "I need a medical nin!" A medical ninja came rushing to him, and took her out of his arms. "Please take care of her, I need to get back to the fight." The medical ninja nodded, and brought her to one of the rooms, and began inspecting the wound and healing.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2009)

The foe from behind Vergil stabbed towards the Hyuuga's back but to no avail. Vergil blocked the strike with Yamato. Vergil's eyes widened with surprise as though he did not have the optimal position, the sword behind his head in a horizontal position, the power was still far greater than he expected. His triceps and wrist were under a great deal of pressure, so much so he had to use his left hand to support it. With a grunt, Vergil channelled his energy and lifted himself off the ground.

The other demon like creature saw the opportunity and threw two throwing axes at Vergil. With one deft move, Vergil released the pressure exerted by his arm, causing the foe behind him to llose his balance due to his momentum. Vergil moved body to the side, feeling the wind of the axe as it flew past his nose and striking the scimitar weilding demon. One to the head, the other in the chest. It fell to the ground with a horrendous squeal. Vergil turned to face the axe thrower who had already thrown three more. Vergil planned to Kaiten but to his surprise, the grunt who was assumed to be dead had grabbed both of Vergil's legs, unabling him to start his rotation. Whether it was intentional or not, was beyond Vergil and he would ponder over them if he could get out of this situation. 

Vergil remained calm but was getting slightly irritated that they were causing him so much trouble. He activated his wind jutsu and channelled it into Yamato, releasing a powerful gust at the axes, slowing them down enough so they could be easily dodged. He quickly sliced off the arms of the dying grunt by his feet and freed himself. 

As a commander he needed to show a display of power to give the Hyuuga army a lift. He sprinted to the axe weilder, who produced two heavier axes. It mattered not a jot as Vergil, before the enemy could react, sliced him into pieces much akin to confetti with a devastating barrage of wind and sword strikes. 

It was foolhardy to rush in like that and he would not have done so had circumstances been different but there was a collective cheer as the Hyuuga's minds were put at ease that they could infact, beat these guys. Vergil hid a small flesh wound, that was hidden by his coat. During the three axes that were thrown earlier in the battle, he had been unsuccesful in dodging all of them. They were relatively easy to beat alone, but together they had some form of battle tactics, which could well mean the difference between a bravely fought battle and utter annihilation.

________________________________________--

"Ah...so you've finally changed huh?" Viral said looking at the shape of Kiya now. The bunshin technique meant that he couldn't tell which one was which, but then he didn't plan on trying to find out

Kurohara handed Viral a vial which he held.

"During our time together, I completed a total memory transfer to Kurohara. It seems he has come up with some rather imaginative contingencies for you. I'm sure you're aware of your heightened sense of smell, something that you use to your advantage."

He smashed the vial and a strange gas came out, whilst kurohara used a flute of some sort, it let out a high pitched sound which was not audible to humans but would be absolute torture for a dog or wolf.The gas was a combination of the worst kinds of smells but intensified. Viral and Kurohara had already donned their masks.

"Here are some interesting facts about wolves, they can only see in black and white, they have an excellent sense of smell and hearing. I'm sure you can't hear me, but let me tell you, You're fucked."

Viral walked over and drew out a kunai, ready to stab at one of the wolves.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 9, 2009)

Blood flies around everywhere and corpses litter the battlefield. Arrow keep on zooming past her and blood runs down her body from the wounds she was receiving. Theses foes seemed worthy of a good fight. After the little siege on the Konoha gate? When will they strike next? It seemed unlikely that they would wait. The time was best when they were all wore out and many of their numbers had been shed.
Many countless shinobi had lost their lives, even some children. Another arrow zoomed past her, but this time it had managed to cut her cheek some and shed blood. The problem with this was it had some poison on it. The poisoned that entered wasn't enough to kill her, but cause some pain. Another horse and rider was extinguished.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 9, 2009)

Jasik sprinted back to the battle, activating his Wind Damage again, enabling his attacks to have wind accompany them. When he arrived to the battle, he started to attack every horse and enemy that came near him. All was good until an enemy had sliced off the bandage that was stopping the blood in his thigh from coming again, and blood started to come out again. "_I'll last until the end, I have to._" He thought, and he hoped he did. He had to fight for the village that gave him home.

Jasik attacked as if every attack would get the village one step closer to victory...but he knew it wouldn't. He knew what the village would eventually have to do, and it irked him to think of it. These raiders...they were heartless. Who would just randomly raid a village like this? He faught for his village, defending them to keep from having to build another village...or worse.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 9, 2009)

The Uchiha part of the village was getting hit hard. While casualties were low...morale was going for a turn for the worse. No sign of Tadakatsu or Kenshin and the thought of losing one of the head members was leaving them nervous. The unity displayed was quite evident as they watched out for another but with the shadows everywhere, they had spread themselves out and focused on mainly taijutsu. Just when they thought they slaughtered this group. Another great wave of intruders arrived...armed and ready to overwhlem the Uchiha here. The enemies no doubt took great observations on where their enemies were...They needed a morale booster...they would get it. 

"Its...its...Kenshin..and...and Sasuke!?" Uchiha Tekka asked out loud in utter confusion. The eyed the two brothers running across a building as they leaped forward, disappearing and engaging the enemy. They were starting notice as enemies fell at once and the incoming wave became to scatter and began to engage the two. "Push forward!" An Uchiha ANBU said...feeling refreshed, they proceeded to spread themselves apart...fighting harder, intending on spreading throughout the village to aid with the defense.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2009)

Ichijin moved quickly as he tried to defeat the soldiers that seemed to charge from all sides.  “What the hell…” he said as he ducked and spun throwing his hands as he slammed them away.  “They are coming out of nowhere.  I can’t even get a fix on them…” he muttered as he swung a few more times bringing the man to his knees.  “The jyuuken doesn’t even work on them…” Ichijin growled as he grabbed an arrow and stabbed it through the mans neck.  He grabbed the mans scimitar as he fell the life gurgling from him.  Checking it a moment for it’s weight he again spun as another attacked.
________________________________________

“Let’s move!”  Mia snapped as she wrapped her arm around someone to steady them.  “We don’t have time…out the back…” she added to the few that have gathered around her.  “Here you take him…I want to make sure the rooms are empty…” she said as she helped the weaker man get his arm around the others shoulder.

“They are getting closer!”  Kakou said as she glanced out the window.

“Then get your ass out of here!”  Mia snapped as she went to check the rooms.

“Right…”  Kakou added as she helped another group move on.
_______________________________________

“This doesn’t make sense…” the black cloaked woman mumbled as she pulled the long weapon off her back.  “I guess I have been isolated for far to long…” she said quietly as she peered around her.  She suddenly spun her naginata and thrust it behind her catching one of the shadows in the gut.  Giving it a quick jerk upward then pulled it out.  “You shouldn’t sneak up on a lady like that…” she growled as he collapsed to the ground.
______________________________________

The clones coward back and whimpered along side Kiya as their sharpened senses were assaulted by the noxious mixture of smells and the piercing whistle.  Kiya shook her head as she backed up some issuing a yelp as the noise continued.  She let her image shimmer from the wolf form and used one that she hoped could combat them with out putting Kagami Rei at risk.

Kiya quickly changed into a small roc and with her mighty wings blasted currents of air into the room hoping to dispel the worst of the smoke.  She began to shimmer once more as she again changed her form.  “Don’t you know…smoke is bad for a baby!” Kiya snapped as the shimmering form began to blur into a recognizable form.  “Did your research tell you that I can do more than my wolf form?”  she asked as the man stood in front of them.  The singing of a sword could be heard as her laugh turned deep.  “Dante has arrived!” she yelled readying the sword as the smoke dissipated.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 10, 2009)

Far up above Konoha, a lone figure watched the battle rage. His face was hidden by the cowl of his cloak, but his mouth was visible; it was stretched in a cold, superior smile. He had two very long swords hanging off of his back, in a way that allowed him freedom of movement at the cost of not being able to draw either sword very quickly. He was enjoying the slaughter; he'd made quite a profit by peddling the weapons and armors to both sides, after all. Never himself, of course; he had trusted pawns, middle men, to do that.

Of course, there was an unfortunate draw back; one of the raiders that had been separated from the mass had found him. Thinking him just another shinobi of Konoha, the soldier was already drawing his sword on the black-cloaked figure. As if mocking the raider's efforts, the black-garbed figure seemed to dance and sway, nonchalantly evading the strokes with a chilling smile always in place. "You move well," complimented the stranger. "But I am unrivaled." The man vanished, disappearing in the blink of an eye and becoming visible several meters behind his savage adversary. With a gentle sigh, the figure drew one of the swords, holding the scabbard in front of him. A long, beautiful tachi was held in his hand. "Taiyou-tsurugi, the Sun Blade," commented the figure.

Clasping the sword in an odd grip, parallel to the back of his shoulder, the figure watched with anxious, hidden eyes as his enemy charged him. Waiting until it seemed too late to do anything, the cloaked fighter dropped down, extending one leg straight out in front as the attack passed over his head. "Watoujutsu, Kofuku Zettousei," the stranger informed his enemy. "Circle Sword Technique: Crouching Tiger Severing Sword Rush."  Rising and whirling in a semi-circle, the figure's sword sliced through his enemy's torso, cutting him in two with a vicious slash diagonally. 

Standing up as the two halves fell to the ground, the cloaked figure retrieved his saya, sheathing his sword and putting it onto his back again. He ripped off the cloak, standing high above Konoha as he looked down, like a god surverying his creation. Smiling softly to himself, the man stretched a hand out over the land. "This land...." said one Daraku Choudai, "is as good as mine. And so too your life....brother."

Daraku raised his head, the sun glinting off his beautiful green eyes...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2009)

Niwa dashes through the battle, retrieving wounded shinobi and dragging them back to behealed in a safe place. "This is crazy..." she mutters as another raider attacks her. She flows like water around his slsh and launches a kick at him, but he disapears. "What the..." Niwa says, turning around frantically. The raider appears behind her and stabs out with his spear, but Niwa grabs it and snaps it in half, hurling the end of it at the raider. She gets in close, and launches a flurry of punches and kicks at him, then grabs the sharp end of the spear and stabs his neck. She spots a wounded ninja and rushes towards her, picking her up gently before sprinting avross the battlefield back to cover.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyber punched one of the raiders to the ground followed by gripping anothers neck and slamming him down leaving a creator and stated, "You may have weird powers but fighting me at your level of skill is a death. Your just children compared to me." He made a hand seal and his surroundings blacked out before a blue star appered behide him, a circal slowly formed after and runes appered in the center of the two circals that surrounded the star. "I'm no damn push over. Secert Technique: Planare Sphere." Everything within a radius of 100 meters was engulfed in the darkness and the star remained behide Tyber. It was some kind of Genjutsu, or so it seemed to be. (It's allied based so only Raiders are effected.)

Tyber's snow white coat blew back by a suddern gust of wind. The genjutsu faded and he looked at the group he used the genjutsu on and said, "Sorry, I never enjoy killing." As he turned around to head back towards the gate they all fell down to the crimson red earth, their where hundreds of cuts on all of them and a black arua slowly disintergrating their wounds to become even deeper. Clearly the cuts where from no form of blade or weapon. Tyber's coat fell off as he took some wounds also from his own technique but at a much lesser damage. His coat slowly distinergrated into nothing.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 10, 2009)

There amid the nocturnal chaos sounded another horn, sorrowful yet trenchant like the greyish grandeur of a dawn approaching.   

"Where is Dante?" The Hokage stood arms folded, dressed in a typical jounin uniform, in front of a big squad of several hundreds people, all of whom wound a pure white thread round their forehead. "Maybe we have no time left to kill. Even without him, when the rest of the squad arrive... We part." 

Otawa stoned his face with a callous straightness. At times his cheek seemed to slightly expanded, unconcealably signaling the heavy swallows barring any random emotional outburst. During the raid, more than 150 elite jounins had been quickly selected, by volunteer or by pick, from various clans around the Leaf Village. Stepping past the gate of doom they would find within themselves no trembles, no fears, no regrets, only prides and honors, lugubrious yet promised with an eternal glory....


Or at least that was what they were told...  


Otawa glimpsed over the formation. Some were bold middle-ages with deep scars and stony look, some were only at there late teenage, still bright and fresh like a summer morning. They had been the parents of their children, the life companions of their spouses, the descendants of their ancestors. All those roles they had given away in the last prayer. Today they would fight with unity, belittle their cruel fate, part their bond, and head forwards to the afterlife as the lamented honorable protectors of Konoha...

...But still, that was only what they were told.      


Otawa shook his head and turned away where none would see through his face. The horn had been sounded, in due time, Tadakatsu and Megumi would arrive along with their selections.



______________________


Tripped on a rock, peed by a cat, scorned by a rascal, beaten by that cat again, barred by stupid kids on the way, and now deafed by two annoying horns in less than one minute, Seta was obviously in nowhere near the very little tip of a good mood. If anyone was kind enough to call his name and demonstrate pity or compassion, that person would be quartered, let alone some goons in ridiculous black who kept jumping randomly like choked fish trapped in mud. 

By one way or another, which was very inconvenient for detailed description due to its extreme unsuitability in both language and action, Seta got two of the black goons vanished, not without breaking his own free rusty blade.

"Come out whatever you're up to." Seta swung his remaining half of the blade and called for the person who had been remotely stalking him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2009)

Inka grins even bigger, clasping her flaming hands, she closes her eyes, taking out the last enemy, and she taking off._ 'Tsuya-chan got herself in deep shit I can tell.'_ she thinks as she skids a corner. She sees Tsuya, and comes behind her enemy.
 
"DIE!" Tsuya yells, stabbing the warrior once more, but dragging it up. All it does is pull out it's scimitar. She tries one last time, dragging it up once more, and the body drops dead, a burn patch on his back. The kunoichi looks at the place behind where the soldier stood.

"Come on Tsuya-chan, let's kick some ass." Inka says giving a thumbs-up and a grin.

"That's yo-...? Crap you're scary..." Tsuya says, falling flat on her butt.

"I'm not _that _bad..." Inka replies, shrugging, "Now, let's go, and take Konoha back into peace...Two as one remember?" She says.

"Yep, I remember." Tsuya says, standing, "I'll find you after this battle Seijun-kun!" she says, taking off with Inka.

________________________
Kumori charges a foot soldier, as he transports to another shadow, pulling the axe he had, as she gets near, he begins to block.

Shikka watched Kumori, off his guard, he gets a slash across his chest, "Ow...Okay, now you've pissed me off." he growls, grabbing the axe that his opponent had, and snapping the handle in half, "Not much you can do now, eh buddy?" He growls, blood dripping to the ground, his long, loose pants absorbing a few drips. He stalks foreward, becoming only slightly demon-like, but it's not a firey illusion. His eyes become fully black, and his teeth become fangs. "Ah...Kage Tatsu...they had sent you...I hadn't realized until now..." He says, as Kage Tatsu gets swong at the soldier.

Kumori swipes with a foot, knocking the soldier off his feet, and stabs him in the throat, "I haven't felt...so powerful." Kumori says, giggling manically, splattered in the crimson liquid called blood as she pulls out the sword, but as a last ditch effort before he died, the raider grabs her shirt in a vice like grip, "Craaaap..." she mutters, trying to yank her shirt away, it's not working.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 10, 2009)

Oddly Tyber's chakra had dropped dramtically since he lost the coat, it was very likly that it had some kind of property which stored chakra. Even without it however, his chakra was massive. It was understandable however, for someone to summon upto 5 completely unrelated creatures one would require an huge ammount of chakra.
Tyber looked over his shoulder at the coat and thought _Damn, that thing took me hours to make, agh oh well I guess i'll just remake it after._ He continued onwards unsure if he could keep this up much longer, despite him having still around 64% of his chakra left and only 2% left stored in clothing.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2009)

Vergil turned to face Megumi who nodded.

"Thank you for doing thi.." Megumi started Vergil hushed her

"You're a leader, you don't need to thank us, we do what we do because we want to follow you. It's time you appreciated that." Vergil took his leave by bowing to Megumi and the others followed suit as they walked past the Hyuuga Leader. The 75 Hyuuga headed towards their meeting spot, but not before going to Musashi's and Rukia's shop.

_____________________________________

After being woken by the townsfolk, Rukia had panicked and was wracked with guilt. She had lost Kagami but Musashi, worried about her, went over and smacked some sense into her.

"Come on kid, we got a war to help win." he said with his usual grit. Rukia nodded and knew that Dante would not hate her, if anything that idiot would blame himself as it was his clone. She sighed and went about one of the busiest days she had ever experienced. Uchiha, Special Jounin and now the Hyuuga were all selecting some of the choice items. They had plenty but it would taken them a while to restock everything. 

Rukia's mouth dropped in shock as Vergil walked into the shop. She jumped from behind the counter and rugby tackled him in the gut. Of course, he didn't fall, he never did.

"You're in your body?!! What the shit happened? I mean fucking hell!" she said in glee

"Don't get so excited, it is only temporary and it required a willing person. This is Yukio's body merely henged into my shape." he explained, "We don't have much time. We require swords and armor that will not break under scimitars and axes. Our foes possess great strength in their weapons and in their arms."

"Done your fucking homework huh Vergil? Well I Yamato will be fine until the whores come home..." Musashi laughed

"I think it's cows. But whores sounds better!" Rukia said going round the back to get what her brother asked for.

Rukia returned with a whole bunch of heavy weaponary.

"These all focus on power and defense. They're not as fast as Katanas but a hell of a lot sturdier. I got some disarming and blocking weapons in there too; Sais, ball and chain, sickle and chains, tridents too!" Rukia said holding one up.

"I'm not sure if you Hyuuga are big on sheilds, what with your absolute defense and all, but you'd be best to swallow your pride on this one." Musashi said holding one up.

"Hyuuga do not know how to use sheilds. We will however purchase some soldier pills, and defensive and offensive scrolls. Exploding Kunais too." Vergil said candidly. Ironically the defense was going to be a problem, sooner or later their chakra would run out and they would be at the mercy of going all out attack. 'It's clear that tight formations are needed and perhaps shields, on second thought, would be a good idea' Vergil said inspecting the hefty plate of metal. He looked up to Musashi and nodded.

Rukia took out many scrolls and put the massive amount of weaponary into them. She had worked laboriously hand writing all the intricate seals onto them.

"Ok! You're good to go! Vergil nii-san, everytime I see you, you go off to die!" she said with a smile, it had actually become commonplace. She had accepted a long time ago that he was never coming back and still believed so. This was merely an exception and accepted that she was never going to see him again. She hugged him again

"You know I love you right?" she said. Vergil looked down with a raised eyebrow and smacked her on the head. He broke out what looked like a smile and silently nodded. He ruffled her hair and spun around with the usual elegance and grace he always had.

The 75 Hyuuga went marching off towards the town square where they met up with the Hokage.

"Ready when you are." Vergil simply said to Otawa


----------



## Caedus (Feb 10, 2009)

Sasuke heard his name. His fellow clan members, cheering him on...watching him get stronger through their cheers as he proceeded to cut through the enemy ranks faster. The Uchiha's blade swiftly moved as Sasuke felt stronger as he only displayed his qualtites that earned him the name man slayer. His sword ability and speed easily demonstrated as countless fell. Sasuke held two swords for a moment, only to add more damage and too cut down more men. The Uchiha twirled himself several times before he finally plunged his secondary blade into the face of the last raider in the Uchiha's area...at least the last standing one. Sasuke watched as his brother finished off another raider with a brutal decapitation. The Sharingan Warrior then looked at a crawling raider...attempting to flee but it stopped and it laughed..

"You'll...all...die!" It kept laughing but the Uchiha had enough. Sasuke simply looked at it with nothing but killer intent. Sasuke then simply slicied his weapon forward, cutting through the raider's throat, dropping him dead. A great cheer rose up from the Uchiha ranks as Sasuke raised his sword to acknolwedge their cheers and this slight victory.

Tadakatsu suddenly found himself, watching the entire event...hidden in the trees. He watched his sons and the clan, fighting but when the last raider fell, he revealed himself. The great Uchiha looked wounded and tired. He had fought hard to try and get here as fast as he could but was surprised to see his two sons, seemingly having worked together and the clan cheering them. "Sasuke... now!" Kenshin shouted, he was suprised to see his father who was watching in disbelief. His father had just arrived but this would be his last time seeing him. Tears began to gather in his eyes...

Before Tadakatsu knew it...a fist was plunged into his stomach. It came so fast and hard, he couldnt even ready himself for it. And due to having been wounded and weakned throughout the fight, the result was obvious. "My...sons..." Tadakatsu simply said it lowly as his vision faded to block, falling unconscience. His last vision...was his sons having fought and worked together...

Sasuke gently let his father fall to the ground. "As you've been aware...the last stand is coming. For those who have decided to fight..step forward" Sasuke ordered.

40 Uchiha Males stepped forward...having devoted themselves to fight. Two of them...Uchiha Meizu and Uchiha Gouzu were amoung them. "Say your last goodbyes...it's time you go on to fight.." Sasuke said. The 40 of them nodded, accepting their fate. Their relatives and those close to them stepped forward, embracing them...kissing them...saying their last goodbyes. "Kenshin...good luck, your in charge..I'll for you in the field" Sasuke said as he looked towards the clan as he began to disappear. 

The battle from the looks of it was ending but Kenshin looked towards the forty other shinobi. Tadakatsu was knocked out, ensuring the Uchiha had a leader but his two heirs were going to war. And for the first time...Kenshin was leading his clan members into war but this would be his first and last time. He knew it...he gathered the men as they proceeded to leave, attempting to regroup with the Hokage..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ashe ferlt some pain in her heart, but it wasn't physical. Something was happening. Was it to her family? Some unknown tears graced her face yet she didn't know why. Ashe jumps away from the front battle where all the corpses were. Many were still alive and the last of the enemies were there. She runs away more, but not really abandoning it. More people were there and she cut them down as pain shot through her body from the poison. Behind her the corpses of her foe and friend shinobi lay for the rest of their lives. The hospital was nearby, and she hoped everything was fairing well. She continued to run even though she was getting some injuries added on. 
She saw Kenshin and Sasuke were getting along with each other. A smile came to her face. They were trying their best so she would soon. Ashe jumps down and lands near some people as they watch them go. Her breath can heavily. Her eyes felt heavy as they went. She felt a heavy weight on her heart for some unknown reason but she would have to worry about that later.

OOC(I may be an idea off on that they are still there..i am sick and not thinking strait.. damn flu. Couldn't even move this morning So if im off just message me)


The other Uchiha, Otaski, was fighting at the gate still as if this was just a game. Many bodies were slain by decapitation to his crazy scythe singing. Although it seemed to go after anybody it would seemed to be only getting the enemy shinobi. Yes he was getting hit and blood ran down his body. It couldn't be told if it was his blood, or the shinobi who fell to his blade.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 10, 2009)

sayleen gasped and turned in the direction of the mysterious cloked man. she then smiled"the idiot thinks no one sees him, try as he might he cant hide from my eyes." she looked at her creature "shoot feathers at that guy but make it look like we dont know he's there lets see him smile then." "let the fool have his fun but i will kill him" the creature shot feathers aiming some at the guy.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 11, 2009)

"Damn, this is taking way to long and at this rate i'll run too low on chakra to use jutsu."Tyber grumbled he looked at the moon, it seemed to hang effortlesly in the sky like a galleon on the seas. He sighed and muttered, "Have no choice then." He bite his finger and hit the palm of his hand onto the ground. "Summoning Jutsu." Two drakes appered, one wore a robe made from feathers while the other wore a white coat like Tyber's before it was disintergrated by that genjutsu.
"Hey Kage-ossan."The robed one said looking up to Tyber.
"Yo."Said the other
"I'm not an old man..."Tyber grumbled.
"Whatever Ossan."
Tyber sighed and said, "Can you two help me out? The village is under attack and i'm running out of my chakra so can you guys help while I begin to regain chakra?"
"Sure Ossan, just be sure to fix those spires so we can get home to mouther."
"Yeah."
"Ok I will."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 11, 2009)

Otawa first briefly then completely turned around when he heard some familiar voice behind his back. The accent, the chill, and the disregard of title, all mixed up in less than a second to perform a burst inside the Hokage's head. 

He intended to speak, but since Vergil looked as cold and emotionless as ever, he deferred. With Konoha about to be burned up and thousands of lives about to be burried, he would decide this wasn't a strange thing. 

He studied the formation and quickly understood part of the situation. Nodding respectfully to Vergil, the Hokage patiently waited, until the second wave approached. 

The Uchiha - once a nightmare and now all saviors. Yet, there was seen no sign of the great Uchiha Tadakatsu. Leading them was instead a youthful adolescent - Kenshin, the heir of the Uchiha leader. 

They all nodded to the Hokage, and for once in the history mixed together - regardless of Uchiha, Hyuuga or anyone else. Now they were all one mass, carrying the common name of Konoha, ready to fall for the freedom of their beloved. 

Otawa came to each of the 298 and bowed in gratitude, before coming to face Vergil and Kenshin at the very front, putting his arms on their shoulders. 

"You have our blessing. Our people's blessing. When you fall, you fall in their name. And when they live, they carry yours." The Hokage took a step backwards and once more bowed down. He turned away and started to walk to the direction where people had fled.


Silence permeated. Winds chilled to the spine. Moments later, fate would twist, and the twilight of glory that had been impending upon these warriors would burst out to sparkles, once, and for all.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2009)

"Fine!" Viral said looking at Kiya's new form. He wondered if she had been anatomically correct with everything as he stared at her crotch. He shugged his shoulder and pulled out a kunai. He wished he had a sword, by all rights he should have one but that idiot Jounin pulled a fast one on him. He was definitely going to murder him. He snapped out of his musings and looked again to a mirror image, it was odd though, her recollection of him was from a different time; a happier time. He laughed inwardly.

"You remember that Dante did a mind transfer with her. She should know all your moves." Kurohara said sitting on a rock

"Hm. Yeah everything prior to my death. I don't know if she has recreated the Hyuuga bloodline, I don't think so." Viral said. 

Then rather off handishly he fired off 3 wind element powered kunai. He didn't have to hold back due to her healing ability. In fact he was fully intending to torture her whilst fighting. The kunai flew at her, aiming for her knee, her gut and her chest.

____________________________________________

(It's crossover time!)

Vergil looked in the direction of where they were headed and felt the mass killing intent even from here. He looked back at his army, a few he had earmarked as being of particular use. Ichigo, Goku, Kratos, Kira, Mai, Ike, Sougo, Nevan and Nero amongst many others. In his head he never thought that these warriors were going to die. Instead Vergil was fully intending to destroy as many foes as he could


----------



## Caedus (Feb 11, 2009)

The Uchiha formed into ranks...10 men per line, four men deep. Kenshin turned towards them. He would be their final captain...he was so young compared to these men. But he couldnt allow his father to go to war...Tadakatsu must live on but there was another. The answer was simple...he was sure his brother knew nothing of what he intended to do but it was for the best of the clan. This would be his last battle but his finest...


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 11, 2009)

"Ossan, may I ask you something before you go?"One of the drakes asked
"Of course"Tyber said and stopped he looked over his shoulder at the two of them.
"Why are you protecting this village with so much of your stranght, you never used your Spirit genjutsu's before on anyone. Why is the village so important?"
"This village was once my home, besides I owe the Hokage alot if it wasn't for him i'd likly be dead now."Tyber replied and added, "And I wont let my son die before his due age."
"What due age, he's immortal."
"If he dies the hole family dies with him, losing the Hayabusa clan would be the death of this world eventully, he swore to protect the world from fiends and thats what he will do."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 11, 2009)

"keep attacking" she told her creature.''ill help the evacuation.'' she appeared before the hokage."can i help?i can evacuate hundreds of people at a time with my summoning and with my petals?"she asked"may i also join this group? im not hyuuga ir uchia but my eyes allow me the power of future sight so i know of danger before the sharingan and byakugan can"


----------



## Cheena (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenshi had to travel underground, nearly loosing he chakra from over using it. At least all he had to do was get out of the village and get Koyaiba safe. If he went above the ground, he would have to fend for himself and protect Koyaiba, and that would work. His hands were cherry red, burning with pain and soreness. Once he had a feeling he was on the other side of village walls, he went up top. There was some people. 

He placed Koyaiba down and waited for someone to tend to him. "Ill be back" wiping his hands together he knelt down and took a sip of water. There was another problem, and he if he walked, it would give him time to replenish chakra. Once he reached a wall, he went inside the village and began looking at all the devastation that had happened by now. 

“Man... these horsemen are no joke" Still low on chakra supply he would have to use basic hand to hand combat or weapons he had in stock.

Behind a tree he looked at his items. "I have only 3 kunai and 8 shuriken. And wire, lets see what I can do with these things" He looked at a scroll and his chain, "This may be the time...." Getting up and, he put his head down and closed his eyes. Taking a deep breath, Kenshi looked forward and his eyes were full of anger, but he still stayed calm. Grasping a kunai, he ran into the open ready for an attack. His teeth rubbed against each other, causing a grinding sound which was only deafening to himself. 

With a leap, Kenshi soared in the air with great speed. Locking his hands around the kunai, he swung his arms around like a baseball bat, hitting his target. Blood hit the ground with a ease, it formed a straight line as the horseman fell to the ground wth lack of movement. Kenshi landed on the ground with a thump causing the dirt around him to move out of place in a 4 foot radius. Thee glimpse of blazing medal caught the corner of his eye. It came closer growing larger in his eye. In discrete movement, he pulled out a shuriken and threw it like a Frisbee. 

The sound of a pieces of metal clashing pierced his ears, but he heard the whisper of a on coming arrow behind him. He flipped back, the arrow too close to his body to tell, he still dodged it barely. Because of his body blocking view of the arrow, the horse of the enemy he beat before was stuck and it fell the ground. 

"Gaahhhh!" He gasped in pain falling on his right knee, feeling the blood shimmy don his leg. He held his breath, holding any sight of inferior strength of the horsemen around him. Another arrow came while he still on the ground. Bending his back like rubber he dodged the arrow and it whizzed passed him. His head hit the ground as he pulled 2 shuriken out, wire attached. 

"These bastards" Fuming on the inside, it showed outside by the force of the shuriken that he threw simultaneously. With out sense of direction with the position he was in the shuriken went passed the target. 

"Hnn..." Kenshi smirked and pulled his arm back damaging it by pulling a muscle. The shuriken turned their direction and hit the horsemen from behind. Easing the pain by staying down, he was ready to get up. he limped some and kept going on. "God they never stop." Three men surrounded him and he charged at them. Ducking below a arrow, he nearly lost balance and staggered. Sweat flew in his face and he was disoriented. 

Kenshi hoped up putting his leg out. "Leaf Hurricane!" He spun around like a spinning top, showing movements of a round house kick. The opponent whipped his head to the side and flew off his horse, but still alive. 

Landing on the ground, he put pressure on his leg and stopped moving in place. Breathing heavily, his face turned red as he struggled to get up but couldn’t. Two enemies came around and Kenshi stared at them defenseless. "I bound to get hit, maybe I can reduce the damage and still be living some." He closed his eyes and bit his lip with not time to think. 

"Aargghhhh! Gah" Thinking of his family, he fell to the ground yelling with agony. Gasping, he had lack of air as the arrows dug deeper into him. 

He saw pitch black. "Im... Im still alive" Speaking in his head, he began to open his eyes slighting, he could see the figures, they were the same as before. "Thank goodness for chakra" To reduce damage, he placed chakra mainly in his upper body. "

They must have came... form behind... from the shadows." Loosing blood, he moved his arms as fast as he could. Pulling out his scroll, he wiped blood on his thumb. 

"The time is.... now!" He growled at the enemies gripping a sword. Placing chakra in his sword, the last he had, it turned a brick red.

Then flames engulfed it. Spinning around, he aimed at the horsemen and yelled. "Die you mother fuckin bastards." The flames engulfed like a windmill around him as he became lost. All he could see was the enemies burning before him. The sword disapeared in a could of smoke. Biting his tongue so he wouldn’t scream, Kenshi pulled the arrows from his shoulders and laid on the ground, breathing faintly.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2009)

Rukia had a few more customers before she could finally sit down.

"How'd we do?" She asked rubbing her eyes for a full minute. As she did so Musashi sneaked up and put his face right infront of hers, she stopped rubbing her eyes, opened them and then fell off her chair in fright at the unexpected sight of the old man's face. He burst out laughing

"You fuckhead! I could have had a fucking heart attack and be shitting dead before I even had a fucking boyfriend!" she shouted.

"Yeah you need to get one of those. So do I" Musashi said suddenly realising how old he was

"A boyfriend?" Rukia quizzed with a smile.

"...No... you shit for brains a partner. Isn't that what you said?" Musashi said trying to recollect what had just been said

"hahaha, you take it up the aaassss!" Rukia teased

"Shut your fucking trap! no I don't! I like my women with nice curves, glorious tits and.."

"A penis!" Rukia said grinning

"ARGH! You silly bitch!" Then the two burst out laughing. "Ahh, don't worry. Classy girl like you will have no problem."

"Fuck you. How much did we make?" She said sitting back down

"Well, with the earlier sale of the red sand chain and the Red Queen, together with the silly amounts we made from Uchiha, special jounin and Hyuuga, we can comfortably open 3 more shops."

"Cool. Well, I reckon we should have specialty shops. We don't have nearly enough storage space here and I'm not uncomfortable keeping fire element stuff next to the explosive tags. We'll have a weapons and armor shop, scrolls and tags shop. Then I'm going to ask for some investment and build a fucking factory!"

"Easy gal. One step at a time. First things first lets ..."

Rukia was asleep on the chair. He was amazed at how quickly that girl could sleep. He smiled and gently picked her up and carried her to the spare room in the shop. He used it to sleep in but he was OK on the floor. She was like the daughter he never had and was more than happy to sacrifice everything for her.

_________________________________________________

Vergil spotted Kenshin and the ordered line of Uchiha. His own group were a bunch of misfits, complete wild cards more like Dante than himself. However he was used to dealing with such attitude thanks to Dante and Rukia. It had been good to use his body to hold someone he cared for, if only for a brief moment. 

Quite uncharacteristically he approached Kenshin, perhaps it was the situation but he felt a strange kinsmanship to the Uchiha warrior. 

"Uchiha Kenshin." Again uncharacteristically he extended a hand out, offering him to shake it. He respected him for what he was about to do, it was certainly not easy to walk to one's death, even though they had prepared for such things from as early as in the Academy.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 12, 2009)

It surprised Tyber really, that even two drakes would surpass even him. Both could easily beat himself even if Tyber used his spirit genjutsu they would survive it without a scratch which was no simple feat. The genjutsu was like Ryu's shroud genjutsu in a way. It completely surpressed all emotions and all the sences then multiple hits would be caused by wind chakra combined with a seal that stored darkness chakra for whenver he wished to use it. Naturally like all powerful jutsu it came at a cost. After the use of the genjutsu all his chakra would be cut by half for a entire week and he would recieve wounds on the molecular level. However, both these drakes which he respected greatly and almost looked upto could survive it without any wound what so ever it was wounder to him but then again, they both where born with huge chakra and the Kura familys bloodline traint... Void Scape.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 12, 2009)

Kenshin eyed Vergil, there was no doubt on who he was. He was easily reconizable as one of the most strongest shinobi in the world. Taking his hand and shaking it, Kenshin felt rather honored to be speaking to a shinobi such as Vergil himself considering his status. "You're Hyuuga Vergil...I'm surprised you're here. Its an honor to be talking to you right now, an even greater honor to fight alongside you as well" Kenshin simply said. Kenshin kept his thoughts hidden well though...he was sure that Vergil himself was also in Akatsuki but his thoughts reminded him about his brother who also intended on joining the fight. Sasuke knew the eventually deaths and was running the same risk but there was more to Kenshin and his plan...and he kept it all too himself.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2009)

"Glory to the Hyuuga!" Kratos said. He was a beast of a man, wearing nought but a loincloth and his flesh was ash white. His eyes were that of a bloodthirsty beast and he had red markings all over his body. His weapons that were firmly haround both his arms were chains with blades at the end of them. He sneered at the Uchiha

"You will be well to know not to get in my way Uchiha! I, Kratos shall obliterate these invaders without the help of.." His sentence was cut short by Vergil's blade at his throat.

"I appreciate your willingness but if you speak out of turn again then I shall cut your throat here and now." Vergil said cooly

Kratos grabbed Yamato with his fist and squeezed it, blood dripping from his hand as the blade cut through it

"I fear no man, not even you Vergil!" He felt the blade getting colder and colder and pulled his hand back suddenly as the blade formed a thin layer of ice.

"We are not the enemy and neither are the Uchiha. Leave your petty issues aside for today Kratos, you can show them your claimed superiority on the battlefield. Now get back, I won't tell you a third time." Vergil said piercing his gaze right through Kratos. He was steadfast that he would not follow anyone and looked right back at Vergil. But he backed down with the promise of battle and a chance to prove his might. He turned around and went back to the group.

"Though not as ordered as your group mine is just as reliable in battle. I have heard much about you Kenshin and seen you briefly during some other battle." Vergil said changing the topic, "I assume your father is...incapacitated at this time." He knew The Uchiha leader from his time in the ANBU squad, he would not back down from a fight unless he was unconscious.

"In his absence I am counting on your skills, Kenshin." Vergil said. His animosity with Sasuke remained but Kenshin seemed to be a fine young man. "I do not intend to be part of a human wall to delay the invasion. I fully intend to kill as many as I can."

Vergil thought about what Dante would do here. He smiled.

"A wager perhaps? Who is the most profecient killer here." Vergil said. As he did so the entire Hyuuga force's ears perked up. This they would enjoy


----------



## Caedus (Feb 12, 2009)

Kenshin smirked before laughing slightly before looking towards his men. Simple quiet nods came from the quiet shinobi but each had a cocky smirk to their face. "Alright, works fine with me. If we are going down, then let it be so that we take as many as we can down...this is our last battle but lets make it our finest" Kenshin responded. The pride within him soared greatly but deep inside, that fear of death remained inside of him. It was inside of everybody but his death was to spark something...it was for good of the clan, the village and perhaps the world. He was confident in this choice to fight and die...


----------



## Cheena (Feb 12, 2009)

Kenshi heard the voice of someone familiar. it was faint, but understandable. The feel of shaking hands shaking him cuased his eyes to crack open. His visibility was blurly, but good enough. "What... what happened, and are you okay?" He laid on the groundtaking deep breathes. 

"Kenshi, thank god your okay! We are fine" The women smilied and so did the girl. 

"Oh, Naomi and Yuki, glad to see you" Trying to sit up at least, his body shook and he fell back to the ground disoriented. The crisp, but chaotic sound echoed in his ears, triggering some memory. _'People... screaming?'_ He looked around,_ 'Wait, the arrows and the horses, its all coming back'_ Holding his stomach, he felt his body being lifted, all his wieght was being put upon someone else. "The horsemen... are they gone?" Even the slight effort to speak words brought upon pain and he gasped. 

"Nearly, the villagers are being evacuated, and we are next." Naomi ripped his arm, sitting him up to release the pressure in his upper body. "But you sir, dont talk, as of now you cant loose energy." She cringed at the sight of blood on the ground, still seeping out. A man, leaf ninja walked over to her and talked quietly. Kenshi looked on feeling useless. 

"Yes sir" Kenshi heard the man holding him up talk and looked up to see the village's out wall. "We almost out" He let out a grin, but was interuppted by a cuagh filled wth agony, but it settled down once they got out. 

"Right ma'am" Breaking the conversation, the guy walked over to Kenshi, followed by another leaf shinobi, it looked more like a medical ninja. They each distributed the the work amongst them equally and slowly pciked him up letting him rest on their shoulders. They jogged onward follwed by Naomi and Yuki. Kenshi felt pain from the movement, but showing the pain wouldnt help the situation. His feet dragged along the rigid and broken ground below him. 

Meanwhile, the medical ninja would tend to the wounds as much as possible with one arm. At least he could stop the bleeding. Kenshi continously fazed on and off from the loss of blood. Soon it wa controlled and could stay consious. 

"Kenshi! I heard we are going back to Iwagakure" Rubbing his back, naomi smilied, "We can see our old friends and family"


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 12, 2009)

Jasik could tell they were getting the army together, so he hurried to the hospital. "Where's Yuriko?" he yelled as he barged through the front doors. "In room seven, but we're not done with her!" but Jasik was off when he told him the room number. He barged through the room, and saw they were almost done. "_We're not done my ass._" he thought. Her wound was almost healed up.

"Come on Yuriko, they're evacuating. You have to come!" He said. She jumped up and pushed all the doctors out of the way. "I overheard where we're going. Come on!" he said, and they both ran to the exit of the hospital. But, before they reached it, Yuriko stopped, along with Jasik. Yuriko saw Mia evacuating the hospital, and longed to help. "I'm gonna help them..." she said.

"We need to go Yuriko!" Jasik said, pulling on her arm.

"Jasik! I want to do this...I want to become a medical ninja..." she said, looking at him with gloomy eyes. Jasik could hear nothing else, but the sound of her voice, not even the loud brawl outside.

"Are you sure you want to do this?" he said, silent but loud enough for her to hear.

"Yes...I want too..." she said. She pulled her arm away from Jasik's, and walked over.

"Fuck..." Jasik said to him, "this'll take forever, but I gues I'll help..." he said, and he followed her. They both walked up to Mia.

"I'm here to help!" Yuriko said. "What can I do?" she said, serious. She stood up straight, and had a straight face.

"Me too." Jasik said, also serious. He looked around him, taking in all the situations, making sure there were no raiders coming in.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 12, 2009)

Hikaru and Kanji headed for Iwa at full speed. "Goddamn it..." Hikaru groaned. "I hate that this happened. Something is always happening in Konoha, isn't it? People always... die." He sighed, looking down sadly.

"It's a warrior's life. Live and die. It's _how_ you die that represents your honor. Those who are going to fight and die are going to die an honorable death. Protecting the land they love." Kanji explained, watching Hikaru.

"You're right. Let's just go to Iwagakure as quick as possible." Hikaru suggested.
--------
Akari saw Raito and Myou helping a group of people get to safety. She quickly caught up to them and ran with them. "You guys are headed to Iwa?" Akari asked, looking over the group.

"Yeah." Raito mumbled, looking from side to side to make sure there was nobody around.

"We evacuated these people from the village. All we could manage to get out relatively unseen." Myou explained.

"I'll go with you guys then." Akari said as they continued to run.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2009)

*Mia* looked at the pair that before her and nods.  “Fine…just find someone that needs help and start helping them leave.  We have a lot of people to move and a long way to go.  Just do the best you can…” she said with a sigh as she went to check the last of the rooms.  “I think there are a few more down that hall.  I will check the last floor…” she mumbled as she went to the top floor to finish the evacuation.
____________________________________________

“Everyone needs to get the hell out of here!”  *Ichijin* yelled at those fighting around him.  “Start retreating!  NOW!”  he bellowed as he used the scimitar to take out yet another shadow.  “I kill one…and two more take their place…damn it!”  Ichijin cursed as he began to swing his sword to block the hits though he began to back up in the process.  “I hope they are listening…” he said panting as he plunged his sword into one mans gut and spun to slice into the another.

Ichijin looked around him at his fellow shinobi fighting.  “You!”  he snapped pointing at *Inka* and *Tsuya*.  “And you!”  he added pointing his sword toward *Shikka* and *Kumori*.  He then kicked up at the man forming in front of him, sending the shattered remains of his nose back into his brain.  “Get to the academy and make sure the kids have been evacuated!” he yelled as the man before him fell.  Then added with a mumble.  "I hope *Ashe*-chan is okay..."
____________________________________________

“Finally…” *Mikael* muttered as he caught sight of the cave opening.  “How to approach this…” he grumbled as he came to stop.  “I’m not stupid enough to just rush in…” Mikael said rubbing his chin then smirked.  “Then again, I might be able to just speed through the traps.  Could be interesting…” he said taking a few steps forward.  “Maybe not with that fucking bastard…” Mikael added as he sped forward and entered the cave.
____________________________________________

“I didn’t know there would be that many…” *Rin *muttered as she looked toward the ground.  Her mount just swerving to the side as errant arrows came their way.  “Not much for me to do though…” she said with a sigh as she began to play with a feather.  “You should be fine…you always are…” Rin added as she looked toward the stars, a look of sadness on her face, then rolls over to look down once more.  “Vergil-kun?  I thought Sasuke-san said he was dead…” she mumbled a look of confusion on her face now.
____________________________________________

“These are sneaky brats…” *the cloaked woman *growled as yet another man materialized from the shadows before her.  “Would you stop doing that?!” she snapped as she rushed forward letting her weapon slice into his side.  “Had that planned did you?”  the woman muttered as she caught sight of the other man at her side.  He swung his axe as she leapt to the side landing on her hands and flipping to her feet.  “That was close…to close…” she said with a glare as she touched her cheek feeling the dampness of her own blood.  “Now you did it…” she muttered as she charged forward.
_____________________________________________

*Kiya* stood silently for a moment as she watched *Viral*.  “Impressive isn’t it?  I would have done you…but I prefer to smell a little nicer…” she growled her now Hyuuga eyes watching him.  

As he threw the kunai she moved fast just throwing herself over backward.  She landed on her hands letting two of the kunai fly over her harmlessly.  The third however found it’s mark.  Kiya grit her teeth as she flipped over back onto her feet.  “Fuck…” she growled down at her leg, the kunai sticking deep in flesh.  “Do you know that hurts?” Kiya said as she yanked the kunai out, yelping slightly as it exited, the leg already knitting itself closed.

“Damn you…”  Kiya yelled as she threw the kunai back at him, aiming for his chest, impressed with Dante‘s massive force.  “Wow…he has been working out…” she said with a laugh as she raised her sword and charged forward.   
___________________________________________

*Irakiri* looked back wondering about her sensei.  “Damn it…” she muttered kicking a rock.  “It’s my fault he was so worked up…” she again looked back and sighed.  “Keep them going…I will be right back!”  she called to the others that were helping to guard the civilians.  She ran quickly back to the spot and saw him.  “Okay…he won’t kill me…he can’t…I hope…” Irakiri groaned as she approached *Seta.* 

“We have to go…Seta-sensei…” she muttered as she slid to a stop in front of him.  “We are evacuating the village…”  she added grabbing his hand and pulling him forward.  “Please?  We have to go!”  Irakiri said to him then looked at the two in the clearing.  “The village is being evacuated!  We have to leave now!  Hurry up let’s go!”
______________________________________________

“A wager?  Between the two great clans?”  *Heather* said with a smirk.  “Now this could be fun…” she said chuckling.  “I always wondered who would come out on top.” Heather added as she watched *Vergil* and *Kenshin*.  “Then again…the Hyuuga would win hands down.”

“I beg to differ on that…”  *Nikki* said crossing her arms in a huff.  “The Uchiha are a far superior warrior.”

“What dream world are you living in?”  Heather said in disbelief.  “There is no way!”

“Oh come on…that byakugan sucks compared to the sharingan…” Nikki said glaring at her friend and partner.

“That’s a bunch of fucking bullshit and you know it!”  Heather snapped as she pulled her whip, the other *jounin *around her moving away as she snaps it with a crack.  “Don’t make me whip your ass!”

“I won’t back down on this!  You know they are better!”  Nikki said pulling her silver hammer and her dagger.  

“Damn you piss me off!  I will tie you up and whip some sense into you!”  Heather growled as she glared at Nikki.

“Well…”  Nikki said backing up a few paces.  “At least it would be more fun than this…”

“What?”  Heather said questioning her friend.

“Nothing…Are we going to do this or not?”  Nikki called as she pointed the hammer at the shadows moving toward them.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ashe watches as she watches the Uchiha's and Hyuuga's go. She looks to her uncle who was knocked out and kneels beside him. (though people may have helped him). She starts to untie something. It was her headband. On the back was engraved letters of all their names. Her uncles, aunt, and two cousins. Sasuke and Kenshin. 
"Don't worry uncle. If he dies, who would take the Uchiha name after all?" she said as if he could hear and props here weapons properly. As quick as she came she runs into the village and slices down any enemies with her twin swords. From time to time, but even quicker now pain would strike her. It was both from the minor poison that had only the strength to cause pain, and battle wounds. Ashe continues her rampage as she made her way to the hospital. The hospital was soon in sight.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Otaski was still fighting at the front gate. Not that it wouldn't do any better if he was elsewhere. He seemed only in it for the fun. He seemed to be behaving himself for now. He might just be too distracted to be a jerk. The scythe was slung again and some limbs fell off the bodies which was followed by a tiny grunt or yell. They were soon dispatched of. Some arrows went into his back which angered him a bit. He pulls the arrows out with a glare as warm liquid comes from them. It was red. His blood. His grin comes from him and he starts running into the town more, toward the hospital as well. He comes across Ichijin. "Hey boy?" he says in a rough voice and lands beside him as a ninja was killed. "What's the morale?" To Ichijin it might have been a male version of Ashe, but really tall and skinny(not phat :E).


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 13, 2009)

"Hey Hyuuga kid? Having trouble?"The two drakes stoud on the roof looking over Ichijin and one cleaned his scales seeming to be very calm and relaxed despite the situation. It wasn't really the kind of fight they would get involved in but orders where orders. Especially after they where summoned by Tyber probly meant he couldn't handle it alone or he was busy already putting some kind of plan in motion. Both where possabilitys...


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 13, 2009)

"Kuzuryusen!"

The Nine-Headed Dragon Strike rent the raider to pieces, as Seijun cut down a final opponent. His clothing was covered in blood, and his face had several lines, wounds that reminded him of his close calls. Seijun had long since figured out the order to withdraw, and was doing his best to escort civilians to safety. Seijun was a little restless, having been separated from his usual companions, but he felt certain that Dante, Rukia, and Tsuya could handle themselves. Seijun looked up at a plateau, not certain what drew his gaze.

On top of the peak, Seijun observed an unfamiliar figure in odd clothing. _He doesn't seem like one of Konoha's._ Seijun thought. _One of the others, then?_ Making sure the evacuation was going as planned, Seijun left the convoy, heading up to the cliff's peak....where, unbeknownst to him, Daraku Choudai waited.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2009)

Koyaina groaned and got wearily to his feet, ignoring the medic trying to keep him in the stretche. "Save it for someone who needs it," he said, walking off. "I'll be fine." He took a deep breath, and drew in earth strength. The pain in his stomach lessened somewhat, and he began the long treck to Iwagakure with the remains of his broken village. He looked fruitlessly for Renhai. Had he survived or not? Worry and dount plauged Koyaiba, and his battle continued to play itself in his head. If he had just been faster...or had more chakra....if only....if only.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 13, 2009)

Kenshi swept his hand out wiping the other hand away. "Look, I am fine" Grinning slighty, he laid on the ground and looked at the patched up wound. "Its been fixed enough and we need to move on" He stared down the medic, unsure of the right choice, but he knew that Kenshi shouldnt go on alone.

"But sir, I advise yo to-..." The mans words were cut but Kenshi's interupption, "Ill say it agian, Ill be fine... and I can walk, maybe run so its good enough, not to mention I have chakra back" He wiped the sweat off his forehead causing a chill. "Tsuchigakure is where we need to go... we can get their fast enough, now excuse me but we are leaving" Slowly, he forced himself up and stretched. "Thanks for the hospitality." Kenshi began walking. Naomi looked concerned. 

The medic felt obiloged to protest, but it was best not to interfere. Limping, but soon catching his step, Kenshi kept a slow pace along the forest and wanted to regain his stregnth so he could cut time by actually hoping threw the trees. "Im gonna go ahead if you dont mind Yuki" He smilied assuring her that he was going to be fine. 

"Yeah... do what you _have _to do"


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 14, 2009)

Ryu's Mind:
"So i'm alive eh?"Ryu stated he was in his human form again. Scythe looked at him and said, "Yeah, seems the Hyuuga guy got you to the hospital and your condition has stablized.
"So whats this stupid test you was talking about earlier."
Scythe drew his scythe and threw it to a clone of Ryu.
"He's a copy of everything you know and more, unlike you he has access to all your family's jutsu's and jutsu's that your still developing."
"So he's a copy of me eh? This should be interesting."Ryu gripped his katana and the white arua exploded around him. "I wont hold back then."
"Meh, I have to fight this retard..."Ryu's clone grumbled looking at him and held the scythe over his right shoulder and behide the back of his neck.
Ryu disappered as did his clone and both collided in the center. Scythe grinned.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2009)

*Kumori *nods at Ichijin, *“Hai, we’ll do it, I’m sure of it.”* she says, looking around for her blade. She grabs the hilt, slicing the hand off the dead soldier as it continues to grip to her shirt tightly.
___

*Shikka* growls, throwing his fist and knocking the warrior away and into a tree. “Fine, we’re going…” he growls, his eyes turning back to the original blue. He stands straight as Kumori grabs his hand and runs to the girls.
___

*Inka*’s fire begins to fade down to herself as her chakra begins to run to an eighth of her original amount. She nods as Ichijin orders, turning to *Tsuya*, and the two wait for Kumori and Shikka to come to their spot, and the four take off.
___

They get to the *academy*, the students panicing over Kumori’s ‘cling along’. The four manage to evacuate the trainees, slowly but surely able to make their way out.
___

Two ninja walk side by side, “My clan can kick your clan’s ass easily.” An average sized shinobi with coal black eyes says, smirking arrogantly.

“Nuh-uh! The Uchiha are worthless to the Hyuuga!” A girl, small in stature with lavender eyes says, glaring at the shinobi.

“I highly doubt tat.” The shinobi chuckles.

“You’re an ass of a half brother…you know that.” the girl glares.

“You’ve told me worse.” The man laughs.

The girl grabs onto the man’s legs, making him fall straight onto his face.

“WHAT TE HELL WAS TAT ABOUT!?” the shinobi yells.

“Just to knock you down to my level.” The girl mutters, giggling.

“Well you did. Now would you like to get off of me, so I don’t need to kick you off…?” the man growls.

“Only if you admit that Hyuugas are way better than Uchihas.” The small girl giggles.

“Hell…no…” The man says through his teeth.

“Fine, then we’ll just lay here.” The girl says, grinning.

The man begins to kick, but his sister has an iron grip compared to most girls, she’s not budging.

“Owww…Fine…I’ll let you go…” The girl whines, her brother’s kicks hurt.

She lets go, letting him up, he helps her up, and they walk once more. Passing by *Heather and Nikki*, giving them waves.

“Hey Heather-san, Nikki-san…” The girl says.

“Yo.” The man says simply.

"Damn...Tis'll be diffrent..." the man says with a chuckle.

"Yeah..." The girl says sheepishly as the two pull their weapons, The man a broadsword, the woman a sword, of the same appearence.

"Twin blades, Sousei and Futago." the two say in unison.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 14, 2009)

Kenshi gripped thr ugid bark of a tree. He bent down, cuaghing up some blood. "Gah... Side effects have no mercy. Hmm... I wonder if our old home is still standing." Wiping his lip, he kept going. Kenshi tried to keep a steady pace but would acceerate a times so they could he could get tp Iwagakure by morning. His shirt was now drenched, ad alot of it changed color. Once he got the Iwa, he could get it cleaned.

He stoped to get a peice of fruit found on a nearby tree. Kenshi never had a chance to bring anything. Sitting perched on the tree, the shade made it even cooler as he rested his back on the trunk and streched on the strong branch. The small snacl didnt do much, but it was helpful. 

For loss of time he went faster, staying on the high branched so he could look below him.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 15, 2009)

Ryu (C) made five hand seals in rapid succession, "Secert Art: Sword binding." The five swords appeared around him and aimmed at Ryu. Before they where sent at Ryu's vital points in his arms, legs, and one at his chest. Ryu douged running out of the way of them and thought _Damn I cant even scratch him with my jutsu's or weapons._
Ryu jumped at his clones and slashed downawards, his clone blocked and he then swift kicked at his legs tripping him up. He attempted to disarm his clone and was successful but got kicked back.
"Damn..."Ryu grunted coughing up blood he wiped it from his mouth.
"Hehehe, even in your human form you still have the weaknesses of a dragon."Ryu's clone stated and picked up the Scythe but it wasn't their.
"Sorry."Ryu said and stoud up he gripped the scythe in his other hand he put it over his left shoulder and behide his neck and looked up, his eyes where a deep blue.

_So he's mastered Tri-gon now eh? Took him long enough I even woundered if he will ever achive mastering it._Scythe thought
"Your a copy of me from a few moments ago right just with access of all my family jutsu... Thats means you lack the ability to use a full-fleged tri-gon. If your truely me you should know that my speciality in battle is anaylising your attacks and jutsu's even the chakra output of them in order to find a weakness then develop a jutsu to counter your own.."
"Pfft... Obveriously I understand that."
Ryu jumped at his clone and slashed his katana downwards, his clone blocked with two wrist bands on his arms. Ryu grinned and said, "Got cha."He slashed at his clones waist but he jumped over it. "Seriously think I'll leave an openning like that." He kicked Ryu in the stomuch forcing him back and disappered trying to get some distance.
Ryu appered behide his clone and said, "I see your every move and where you will move, your simply to predictable now I have adapted to your combat style."Ryu lunged the katana through the chest of his clone and it fell over before disappering.
Scythe clapped breifly and said, "Nice, wasn't expecting you to beat..."
Ryu walked past him then put the sword in his soya. "Sorry, but I no longer have use for a welp." His voice was much deeper then ussual.
Scythe fell onto his knee's as a large cut appered around his waist. _What... I didn't even..._ He fell over dead as his body disintergrated from the huge ammount of chakra that was placed into the attack Ryu used to kill him.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2009)

Vergil nodded at the acceptance of the wager but was a little concerned at the growing rivalry it had created between the Uchiha and Hyuuga. It was good though, to have this atmosphere as they were certainly not thinking of the impending doom they were about to face. Kratos piped up again.

"This bores me! When are we going to engage in battle?!" he demanded.

"Why don't you calm down?" a black spiky haired man said with a grin.

"Hyuuga Goku, I need not your words of advice. It would be wise for you to leave me be!" Kratos said standing up, his body crouched slightly like some bloodthirsty predator.

"Whatever you say big guy" Goke said with a thumbs up.

Kratos did have a point, Vergil and the others were now just waiting for the final order. 

"Otawa, my men grow restless. With your permission, may we take your leave. It seems my clan is in a rush to kill something." he smiled


----------



## Caedus (Feb 16, 2009)

"Quite...eh...loud?" Gouzu said, rather surprised at the Hyuuga Bloodlust. While the Uchiha kept a calm cool composure...they themselves wanted to fight and prove themselves but they didnt want to act like idiots in a sense. It was typical Uchiha Pride...they didnt need to make noise or look fancy...they just did their thing and keep things cool. Or at least thats what all of them were taught..

"Oi!" Miezu responded. He smirked...he found this quite funny but the twin comedy brothers would perhaps have joined in had things not be so serious. Kenshin most likely would have gave them a look along with the other adults. But when one of the Hyuuga mentioned on leaving now...they all turned to look at the Hokage...

It was best they leave as possibe but the sound of hearing the words that would send them to death and glory almost completely scared Kenshin but he had to stay true to his goal...his honor.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2009)

Viral watched himself attacking. As Kiya rushed forward he laughed,

"You wanna go close combat with me?" he said dodging the attack but she kept attacking like some crazy bitch, not giving Viral a chance to attack. "Oi! Oi! OI! Stop that!" he said. Kiya's movements had always been quick but they seemed sharper and a lot more accurate.

"You've actually been training those cute buns huh? not bad. Still getting your buns spanked though." He said as he suddenly unleashed a kaiten, sending the woman back. As he had spun he had infused the wind chakra into the spin, slicing her multiple times as she spun.

"Poor baby, does it hurt?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 16, 2009)

"Okay!" Yuriko and Jasik both said at the same time, and immediatly started helping the patients and moving them and everything they were ordered. "_I'm gonna get somebody to train me after the evacuation, I need to start as soon as possible._"Yuriko thought, as she was moving the people. She watched the war outside, and they needed to hurry.

((I've been posting short, I know, really busy))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2009)

Kratos stood up, he had enough of this waiting and his muscles ached for action and his eyes longed for the red blood of his opponents.

"Bah! If you want to sit here and do nothing then do so, I shall have no part of it. I am going towards the enemy!" He said stomping forward, however he did not realise that Vergil had already beaten him to the initiative and was 50 yards ahead of the pack that were preoccupied with other things. Vergil too had grown impatient.

The rest of the Hyuuga turned and saw the two walking towards their death. They smiled, nodded and with a seemingly chaotic formation charged forward. Vergil had trained them to group together like that, taking examples from the wild and a hunting pack. Vergil roared and they all sped off without so much of a glance behind them


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2009)

Ichijin looked strangely at the man before him.  “Who are yo-” he began then cut himself off with a shake of his head as he glanced up at the pair on the roof then back at the man.  He took in the cloak he wore then scowled.  “We aren’t going to have any problems are we?”  Ichijin said hoping he was there to help and not add to the issues they were having.  He held up a hand to the pair, that he assumed had something to do with Ryu, as he awaited the man’s answer.
___________________________________________

As her back made contact with the rock wall, Kiya expelled the air in her lungs.  She slid down the wall and sat for a moment, the only movement was the twitch in her jaw as her body took over.  Her entire body stung as the cuts, slashes, and gashes healed.  “What the hell do you think…” Kiya growled as she looked up and attempted to wipe a drop of blood from her cheek.  Only succeeding in smearing it.  

Kiya slowly go to her feet, her clothes in tatters as she glared at the man she still resembled.  “But, I’m not done yet…” she growled gripping her sword tighter as she began to move forward once more.  
__________________________________________

Heather and Nikki do a double take as the pair walk by and nod then watch the Hyuuga’s take off.  “Oh hell no!”  they yell in unison glancing at the Hokage then shrug as they follow them.  “Looks like your going to be left behind!”  Heather calls to the pair that had talked to them as Nikki laughed.  Both have weapons in hand as the move to engage the enemy.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 18, 2009)

He blinks then grins wickedly as if he was planning something awful. "Tch I am here to help. Is this really how you treat the helpful? I mean Konoha could be dead by now if some of the Akatsuki members weren't here to have a little fun" he says with a shrug then sighs. "I swear why am I always portrayed the bad guy?" he mumbles with a devious grin. He shrugs "Anyways do you know which side is winning? I can't really let Konoha die now can i..?? Where will I go when im bored" he mumbled the last part.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ashe had sliced down enemies that had crossed blades with her. Some more damage would be dealt to her. She runs quickly to the hospital and it was soon in sight. "Ah..." she grins and suddenly something rammed into her which sent her flying into a building which crumbled. Her body slides down the wall and blood trails where she went. A hand went to where her forehead protector would be, but she remembered that she had laid it near her uncle. 

Another shinobi downed the man and she jumps up and runs to the hospital. She see's Ichijin and runs to him before huffing and puffing before him. "Ichijin... my cousins are going to face them and try to push them back...." she breaths and looks up some to see her brother, but doesn't show any sign of recognition which makes him smirk some. "How's the hospital holding up?" she asks some urgently.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 18, 2009)

"Bloody Hyuuga are insane...they're quite impatient" Gouzu said, rather surprised at the Hyuuga eagerness.

"Oi, we ought to give one a good slap to the head...they're no sense of trying to fight an enemy when your allies are going berserk" Miezu responded himself.

Kenshin just chuckled too himself before adressing the Uchiha Warriors. "If were going in...were doing this in style. If we are fighting...were fighting as a unit. And when we are dying...we are dying together. Look at the man on your left...then the man on your right. Greet him, honor him, try to know more because these men will be the last people you will see before you die. Over there...in those mountains...in that pass, glory and honor awaits you...take it, its yours! In the words my brother once said...""I rather fight besides all of you then an army of thousands"" We are Uchiha and let us show the world who we are!" Kenshin shouted...giving one last speech while they were in Konoha. The Uchiha cheered in one sound in one moment, three times, raising their hand in the air. But suddenly they began in unison to chant his name. 

"Kenshin! Kenshin! Kenshin!" Kenshin nodded at their approval as their commander. He was likely the youngest but stood the tallest. One who notice that Kenshin's face have changed. He was smarter, braver and now was making his own destiny. Kenshin then nodded as the Uchiha began to walk off..heading towards the battle zone. They took all they needed...weapons...medical supplies..it was all that simple. Kenshin waited for the last men to head off...he would be the last to leave. 

Kenshin turned...taking one last look at the village...once he left the gates, he could never look back. Kenshin suddenly spotted his mother who had hurried to see him off. They were meters apart yet both knew...no words had to spoken. Yet...Uchiha Mikoto said them anyway, mouthing the words "I love you" to her youngest son. But Kenshin couldnt respond...he could only nod and smile lightly before turning away and followed the rest of the men. No more looking back...


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 18, 2009)

"'ource, you seriously believe that we would be oppents if we hadn't attacked already, meh are all Hyuuga dumb or something."He said and added, "The Ryukage summoned us to assist you all. Dont tell me you cant sence the Ossan's chakra even with Hyuuga eyes."He replied to Ichijin, he didn't seem bothered by the fact that their where countless numbers of oppents around. Besides he felt safer off the ground considering most of the fighting was going on in the streets and other open areas.

"Ryu..."Tyber said skidding to a halt he looked at his son, who just left the hospital. He was glad Ryu was ok unaware of the background chakra that surrounded his child. As Ryu walked past him still holding the scythe over his shoulder and behide his neck it occured to him just how much stronger Ryu's chakra was. The earth under his feet had cracks dancing outwards for the sheer ammount of chakra. Tyber turned to the wall oof a building as it also cracked and began to crumble almost.
"Ryu..."Tyber muttered. He watched his son fade into the dust from the fighting. Something was clearly wrong, their was no way that a shinobi could have so much chakra to affect ones surroundings and the killing intent he senced it was almost unreal. Ryu seemed completely diffrent person... Something must of happend to him during his battle with his shadow.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, I thought I wrote somewhere that the Hokage had already left but oh well... 


IC:

And they left ahead of the wind, glinted with smiles and doomed with enthusiasm. The man who was called Hokage stood behind, in awe he eyed the mass heading to the grue of death. 

It was time, which never waited. Otawa did not forget why he was there, why _they_ were there. Brothers and sisters alike, they would fight and, like a morning dew off its leaf, lie down for his sake, driven by the swords and guided by the storms, for all who shall live... 


...and all who shall fall. Otawa silently turned around; concern muted his throat. The blessing had been bestowed, the adieu had been bid, still there were the debt for life and the gratitude for freedom. 


He headed to where he would dwell and fence for love. Further so they parted, one to hope and others to doom...


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2009)

"That look suits you better" Viral said ogling Kiya and her tattered clothes. He had enough of playing games, Mikael was coming and Dante was close. He checked with his Byakugan, They WERE close, incredibly so. He threw several kunai at Kiya at full force and then followed them with his Jyuuken activated. He needed to incapacitate her and get her to Kurohara, the doctor seeing Viral's apprehension and stowing Kagami Rei safely out of reach.

Before Viral could react, he saw a tagged kunai fly past Kiya's head from behind her. "onlyidiotssay'dantehasarrived" Viral said with a sneer

Just then the familiar man in a red leather jacket and white hair arrived, deflecting all the kunai with a single sword strike and causing Viral to leap back in retreat "Dante! Has arrived!...Wait, what?" he said catching Viral's taunt. 

"Wow! That look suits you!" Dante said ogling Kiya.

_______________________________________________

Vergil looked at the destination as it came in range of his byakugan. The jagged rocks on either side of a narrow pass through the mountains, the ground ready to be stained with blood and the dark sky looking down upon them, ready to weep. Vergil looked to his left where Kratos was, holding his chain in sheer excitement at the task at hand, or perhaps in fear. He would have, just as Vergil did, catch the first glimpse of the enemy at the periphery of their Byakugan eyes. It was impossible to put into words at how daunting it was.

300 of them were expected to hold out against this? Vergil grinned, thankful to the fates that he had been given this opportunity. The rest of them were a few paces behind and he heard the audible gasp as they saw it too. For once the unruly bunch were silent. Perhaps now they could contemplate what it meant to be in this group.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 18, 2009)

Kenshin looked at the pass as they entered. This would prevent the enemy from from completely surrounding them. It just depended who had the stronger warriors however Kenshin did recall there was actually a secret path that led behind the pass which could be used to catch the Konoha Shinobi in a Pincer. Luckily its rumored that path doesnt exist at all or at least...its hidden, even from these warriors of darkness. As the Uchiha proceeded forward...they swallowed and awaited. They had to at least hold for several days to allow the others to flee...

About two miles away...several pairs of yellow eyes caught sight of the newly arrived. They would attack soon...


----------



## Kuno (Feb 20, 2009)

Kiya’s face reddened at their words, realizing that as she healed her form had faded.  “To much chakra…” she thought to herself as she stood behind Dante panting slightly.  “Took you long enough…” she mumbled as her eyes moved to the other man in the room.  “Would you deal with that bastard please!” Kiya demanded though her whole body relaxed knowing he was there.  

For a moment she stared up at him remember the words Viral had spoken then shook her head as she looked once again at the man with Kagami Rei.  “As soon as he gets the bastard distracted…” Kiya thought as she readied herself.
___________________________________________

Ichijin looked the man over and nods.  “Those cloaks always mean trouble…” he growled at him then sighed.  “Let’s just finish getting the village evacuated.” he says curtly then turns to Ashe his eyes immediately softening.  “I believe that they are almost finished.  Though we should check to be sure.  Then move through the stores and residents.” Ichijin says then looks up at the two on the roof.  “Watch our backs!” he called as he began to move toward the doors.
_______________________________________________

“This is where we are suppose to fight?”  Nikki said looking around.

“Hell yeah!  It’s perfect!”  Heather said with excitement as she cracked her whip out of it’s coil.

“How do you figure?”  Nikki growled.

“They will bottleneck…they can’t get passed us!”  She said with enthusiasm.

“We will see about that…” Nikki said with a huff.

“Why always a pessimist?” Heather snapped at her friend.

“It’s the reason I’m still alive!”  Nikki stomped causing the girls to laugh then ready their weapons.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Feb 20, 2009)

"Hurry? You rascal think I need to hurry?" Seta pointed and waved the broken blade at the two bodies which had disappeared into the mud. "Hurry hurry hurrrrrry!" He sneered. "Never tell me to hurrrrrrrrroh dear..." His eyes went big as he turned around and spotted numerous darkly dressed warriors whose eyes burned in stupidity...


...a scary stupidity indeed, especially with such a number. 


Seta tossed the blade away and decided he had no other choice than being a momentary coward. 


______________________________



His arm lay loose over the bench... until several gloomy blades chopped down almost at the same time.

There sounded a horrid clash, and the bench went to nothing. 

Right at the time one of the blades touched the surface, the raider that wielded that very sword felt a palm on his head, then another wrapped around his neck. He felt nothing after that, a forced sudden turn and then blackness. 

Ichirou let go of the dead monster. Three were left. 

His head still felt dizzy after the previous drunken stupor, though it had been conscious enough to maneuver a quick flip over the assailants with one hand on the raider's head.  

He activated his byakugan and instantly felt a strain upon the twisted eye technique... all because of the mixed blood. At least he could see through the chakra system, and so ready was the horrendous avalanche style.

For the first time the literal effect of the Avalanche style "gentle" fists was exposed to the naked eye. Chakra with odd color merely spilled from the raiders' bodies, and the three bloody piles of flesh collapsed into nothing more than ONE pile of meat. 120 hits... 40 for each...


Ichirou collapsed on his knees. His head was almost splitting with the heavy strain. He cursed the eye technique and stood up, not without deactivating it for goodness' sake.

He started to wander to find the right way to head, yet the strange image on the lake's water that was supposed to be his reflection disgusted him. 

"Dante..." Ichirou tightened his fists.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 20, 2009)

Suddenly a great sound of demonic horns echoed through the mountain pass. With the sun rising...the soldiers would lose their ability to use the shadows only further giving the Konoha Shinobi a better chance. The horns continued to echo, quickly gathering the attention of the gathered soldiers. Kenshin turned too look and narrrowed his eyes. His Sharingan instantly activated along with the other Uchiha. In this narrow pass...they had to hold the line for as long as they could. Rapidly approaching was a massive wave of the hellish soldiers coming in only on foot. They rose their axes...scimitars and spears and unleashed roars of terror in an attempt to intimidate their foes. They charged blindly, fully accepting the fact they were charging into a wall that consisted of a small honor guard of elite men. Kenshin however looked in a mix of confusion and slight fear...there was thousands upon thousands running towards the Konoha Shinobi and this was only the first wave...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 21, 2009)

The pair rushed with the Hyuugas, running together.  The two blades crossed as they run.  “Uchiha…” the man mutters.

“Hyuuga…” The girl says with a smirk.

“Combination, Hunter!” They say in unison, as they begin to glow slightly in a cold, blue light.

“Ready Brother?” The girl says quietly, as she spots the destination with her byakugan.  

“Only if you are Sister.” The man says, as they slink silently acrossed the ground.

_The two Shinobi from The Village Hidden in the Leaves, both fathers were of the village.  The mother on the other hand was from The Hidden Waterfall Village.

The siblings of the two great clans…

Hun and Ter…

Wielding the twin blades, Sousei and Futago…

They may be no where near invincible…

But are formidable warriors…

Great allies, deadly opponents…_
______________

The four continue to file the students out.

*Shikka* has a student with a broken leg, sitting on his shoulders.

*Inka* is attempting to keep everyone calm.

*Tsuya* is walking them out in a group.
*
Kumori *is calming down a crying little girl, it's not working too well with her cling-along.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2009)

"Sure, no problem. I'll fight my evil clone with a crazy doctor, whilst trying to rescue Kagami, before Mikael comes and try not to be distracted by your exposed flesh all at the same time. No problem. I'll just cure all the worlds diseases and build machines that can fly whilst I'm at it huh?" Dante said drawing his sword.

He breathed out focussing deeply and on the task at hand. He couldn't let emotion get the better of him as it had done for the past few months if he did then it was a battle he was sure to lose. He had to get his daughter out of harms way and the man that stood between him and that goal was himself.

Viral looked on at Dante with a grin.

"You've changed since we parted ways. You're a lot more composed. OK, How about a trade? I'll give you your daughter back if you give me Kiya. I'm not really interested in this kid but I like the idea of having a plaything that can heal itself. What do you say?" Viral asked.

Dante couldn't hear anything, he edged forward completely focussed on his task. Viral laughed. "Looks like it's a fight then, Kurohahar. You're gonna have to actually do stuff here."

"I know." Kurohara stood up and put the baby down to one side. He drew out his acupuncture pins and threw them without warning at Dante. Kiya was still behind Dante and would not have been able to see the barrage and a kaiten would only cause damage to her too. On top of that Viral charged in. There was only one thing to do.

"Grab my leg quickly!" he said as he threw a tagged kunai to his side. Kurohara watched the kunai fly and had already begun to throw the next set of pins to where he figured Dante would reappear.

Dante realised that this was going to be the toughest fight of his life.

____________________________________________________

"Remember, their numbers count for nothing. We keep them at one on one and they stand little chance against us." Vergil said as he watched the horde of enemies draw ever closer. His katana was drawn, sharpened and looking more radiant than ever. He had to lead from example and stood at the front, very unlike a general would. The horde came ever closer, charging more like rabid animals than warrioirs.

"Rely on hand to hand combat. Do not use chakra unless you have to. Genjutsu users, use your abilities to cast one when you think we are being overwhelmed. You know why we are here, you do not need a rousing speech from me. If you're not totally exhilirated by this challenge then you may as well leave." he said with an incredible amount of bloodthirst, so much so that Kratos looked at him in awe. He never realised that such a zen like person could emit such a strong killing intent. Kratos laughed and as they came closer it got louder and louder until it became a battle cry. As planned their vast numbers entered the bottleneck and were faced with the Uchiha, Hyuua and all the other jounin members of Konoha. Their million reduced to a mere 20 at a time

Ichigo, Goku, Kratos, Ike and Vergil all stood and slashed at the first lot of creatures sending them falling to the ground and spraying their dark blood across the dark muddy ground.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 22, 2009)

The two jumped down behide Ichijin seeming to follow his orders, besides it was direct orders from their Kage.
"Of course. Eh? Brother watch it!" The drake quickly moved infront of his twin brother and quickly spread his wings out and the membrain lighted up before a suddern shield made from light blocked a sword made from chakra. "Bro."
"This jutsu.... I cant hold the shield much longer at this rate..."He was clearly strrugleing being forced to take a step back. The sword was disrupted suddernly.

"Hahahah, damn this is going to be fun. Ryu fathers most 'promising' students."
"Eh... It's Master Hayabusa. No wait the chakra is diffrent, who the hell are you?!"
"Death..."
The two looked at him and one asked, "What the hell do we do?" One asked not sure, they could attack but they would harm Ryu's body and have a chance of killing him. "S*** he's fast." Ryu suudernly appered infront of Asakura who quickly blocked with his katana, "Hehe, sorry but it aint a staff..."
"What?"
Ryu used his chakra to activate the scythe and the blade shoot out at Asakura hitting his paw.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 22, 2009)

"This is where we hold them...this is where they will die!" Kenshin shouted, staying his last words before the engagement. "For KONOHA! FOR KONOHA!" The cheers coming from the Uchiha Warriors as they drew their bladed weapons and stood their ground as the enemy waves crashed into them. Gripping their blades...The Uchiha held their ground along with the other warriors...fighting with all their heart knowing this would be their final battle but if they were going to die...they would die killing as many as they could in style..


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ashe nods then starts to follow Ichijin. Her big fan was out of the way and she was carrying her tiny ones as she ran. Some obvious stumbles could be seen from behind but she didn't seem to lag behind of Ichijin. They would be in the hospital soon and maybe she could get a quick heal. Konoha is suffering so much and death crowded the air.It didn't seem to bother her. She didn't kill too many people with these ones as she knocked them out of the way of the two ninja running. She just knocked them back and let another shinobi get their hands on them. Her eyes wandered to Ichijin and checked out his possible wounds.


(bleh....tired)


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2009)

“Idiot…”  Kiya mumbles rubbing her forehead slightly as Dante ranted.  She was then surprised by the change that seemed to overcome him but before she could think it through Viral spoke.  “Just take the trade Dante…get her out of here.”  Kiya pleaded then shook her head.  “He never listens to me!” she grumbled then he said to grab is leg.  “Wha-” she stopped her words knowing at this point arguing or questioning him would be bad idea.  She dove down grabbing his leg and swinging toward the front of him.  Hoping she had heard him right.
_____________________________________

“Children?”  the black cloaked woman said in surprise as her head snapped toward the yelling.  Swinging her weapon one last time she ran for the building the screams were coming from.  

“What the hell is going on?”  She says skidding into the hall listening to the kids and ready to protect them.  She takes in the scene and sighs as she walks near Kumori.  “She would stop crying if you got rid of this…”  she said reaching down and ripping the gripped hand off the girls shirt, taking a bit of the fabric with her.  She shakes her head at the hand and chuckles.  “I don’t even want to know…” the woman mutters as she tosses the hand into in empty room then pushes the hood of her cloak back exposing her face so the children didn‘t worry.  “Alright….let’s get them out of here…” she says nodding as she begins to lead the way a soft kindness in her brown eyes.
______________________________________

Ichijin skids to a halt and looks back.  “Ashe-kun…” he said then glances at the pair behind them.  “What the hell?”  he mutters.  “Ryu-san?” he questions slightly then shakes his head.  “Ashe-kun…get yourself inside the hospital.”  Ichijin mutters pointing to the doors.  “Make sure everyone has been evacuated.” he says then reaches up and gently caresses her cheek for a moment then blushes as he drops his hand and begins to head for Ryu but stops as he comes even with her.  He looks down at Ashe for a moment then back to Ryu and sighs.  Ichijin then grabs her and pulls her hard against him and kisses her hard for a moment then moves on to find out what was happening.
_____________________________________
“Let’s go…Please Sensei?”  Irakiri pleaded as she pulled on Seta’s hand try to move him faster.  “We have to go…they want the village evacuated…we need to get to Iwa…” she said panic in her voice as she sees the shadows closing in.  She then begins to run hoping he wasn’t to far behind her.  
____________________________________

Mikael growled as he looked around is Soku activated but it wasn’t helping much.  “Fuck!” he said letting it fade as he looked at the cross tunnels.  He stood quietly for a moment and listened, trying to see if he could hear anything coming from the different caves.  Finally after several seconds which felt like hours to Mikael he heard a small noise.  “I’m tired of waiting…let’s see what that is…” he said and sped off down that tunnel.
____________________________________

“Finally…” Heather muttered as she moved forward Nikki by her side.  With a flick of her wrist she snapped her whip toward one of the enemy causing it to wrap around it’s neck.  Heather then jerked back on it hard causing the man’s neck to snap.  She grinned manically at Nikki and nodded.  “New count…that’s one!”  she said laughing as she swung her dagger at another that had approached from the side sending the blade deep in his eye.  “Make that two!” Heather said with a laugh.

“You only started over because I was ahead!”  Nikki said grumpily as she swung her hammer down on ones head sinking the head deep inside his skull.  

“No…it’s a new place!”  Heather said in response as she readied her whip once more.

“Fine…One…” she growled then swung her dagger upward letting it slide between the mans ribs as she swung her hammer in a backhanded swing tearing up his face with the claw of the hammer.  “Two…three…” Nikki said laughing.  “Already ahead!” she yelled as the two charged forward once more.
___________________________________

“Alright Maki…let’s get this done…” Karin said with a sigh.  “Losing this…would be just to embarrassing.” she added with a sigh as she began to move forward.

“Right Karin!  Right beside you!” Maki answered with a smile.  “This should be no prob-” she began then stopped as they heard the tell tale voice.

“Miss Karin!”  Winner said as he spotted the two.  “Miss Karin’s best friend and sidekick!” he again shouted concern in his voice.  “What are you doing here?  You shouldn’t be here!  It is to dangerous!”  

“Winner?”  Maki said then sighed.  “My name is Maki!”

“Oh no…” Karin said looking at him and continued running onward.

“Winner let them go.  They can fight as well as we can.”  Kenta said grabbing his arm.

“Do not touch me!”  Winner said looking at Kenta.  “Is it a duel you want then?  For Miss Karin?” he said grinning then scowled.  “Don’t look at me like that!”

“Look at you like what?  How am I looking at you?”  Kenta said with a sigh.  “This is how I look!”

“Well…Hyuuga’s aren’t suppose to have pupils…” Winner said and shivered as he turned back toward the girls.  “Don’t worry Miss Karin!  I will protect you!”

“Damn it Winner…” Kenta mumbled as he followed him.

“Great…” Karin said as she drew her sword.

“Yeah…poor you…”  Maki mumbled as she too drew her weapon.

“What?  Two boys want my little girl?  NNNOOOO!!!!!”  Henry wailed as he began to take his anguish out on the enemy around them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 24, 2009)

*Inka’*s face turns a bright pink at the sight of the cloaked woman pulling down her hood.

“She’s not your type Inka.” *Shikka*says with a chuckle.

“Why do you say that?” Inka snaps back, blushing darker as he noticed.

The boy laughs a bit at the siblings.

“Well, you always had issues with the guy you liked being gay. So, she’s probably straight.” Shikka says with a chuckle. 

“Damn…you’re probably right…shit…” Inka growls her face still the bright pink.

“I think your dignity just fell onto the floor.” Shikka mutters to his sister.

“So what. A girl can find love…” Inka says, somewhat pouting as the students file out.

“But not you.” Shikka says bluntly.

“I hate you sometimes…” Inka growls, her face not paleing a bit.

“Yeah, I know…most sisters hate their big brother.” Shikka says.

“Hmph…” Inka pouts.

“Okay, let’s go little man.” Shikka says to the silent boy on his shoulders, and begins to walk behind the group.
_____________

*Kumori *jumped backwards as the cling along was thrown,* "Thanks..."* she whispers to the woman. The little girl giggled at the young Uchiha’s discomfort as they begin to walk out.
____________

*Tsuya* silently nods to the cloaked woman, walking next to her.
____________

The pair charge a shadow man, slicing the legs off, turning back to kill him in two large slashes.
____________

“Stand back, you need to see a true ninja in action!” A woman with long pale hair exclaims at a woman wielding a slipper.

“Oh, and you think I’m not a ninja?” The slipper ninja replies with a glare, seeming younger than the other.

“No, I’m just surprised you are a jounin.  Not a genin still.” The pale haired kunoichi says.

“Ha, I hope you’ll be killed by the end of this.” The slipper ninja snaps.  She swings her slipper at the other woman, missing and slamming a shadow soldier in the head. The other woman decides to fight back with the woman, she stabs her umbrella at the slipper ninja, stabbing it right through the shadow’s stomach.

“I can’t believe it!  We both missed!” The pair yells in unison.

“It’s your own fault for not training if you get killed.” The slipper ninja growls.

“And your’s if you do.” The other kunoichi snaps.
_____________
“Looks like it’s started big brother Ren.” A young girl mutters in a monotone voice, her doll hanging in her arms.

“Yes.  We’re all just running to our deaths.” A tall, thin man says with a sigh.

“Well some of us don’t need to worry about death, just flies, crows and rats.” The doll says, moving in the girl’s arms.

“Boogie-kun…” the girl says, in a slight warning tone.

“I can’t believe you still use your stupid doll…” The man mutters.

“I am not a stuuupid doll!  I am a fully armed war machine!” The doll yells.

“Sure you are.” The man says, sighing.
_________________
“Be careful Kenta.  Don’t exhaust yourself…” A woman says, with lavender eyes to her son, before he ran off.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ashe watches him walk away as she headed into the hospital. It was a surprise to her when Ichijin came back and pulled her towards him to meet his lips to hers in a passionate way on the battle field. Though it was only a few seconds and he let her go she had managed to kiss back in shock, but it was her own lips that responded. When he let her go she stumbled and went limp in his arms for second before remembering where she was.
She comes back to herself and then turns around to head into the hospital. She would need to help people evacuate. Her cousins and the fellow Hyuuga's were helping the halt of the advancement of the enemies. She starts to look around her at the scene it was in chaos.
-------------------------------------------

Otaski had went missing from the battle. A hair hadn't been seen from him since he had made a run in with Ichijin. Otaski was actually hanging around outside a building and making sure he wasn't jumped. Any ninja that dared get close he would slay. He seemed to be thinking. But why would he be doing that in the middle of the battle. Out of no where he suddenly says "I wonder where the others are at?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 24, 2009)

Seijun made a final jump, turning head over heels as he landed at the peak of the cliff. His movements were deathly silent, containing feline grace. The Battosai approached the figure who had caught his eye, noting the two long scabbards on his back, and the curious, Chinese-styled clothing. Seijun's left hand strayed to the white hilt of his beloved katana, the Kikuichimonji-Norimune, as his shining green eyes probed the man's back. "Who are you?" Seijun interrogated softly. "You're not one of ours....."

Daraku turned, smiling like a fiend at Seijun's expression; he appeared as if he had seen his future ghost. "Hello, Seijun Togiretogire," Daraku greeted with false warmth. "You are correct, I am not one of 'yours,' as you so blithely say. Neither am I 'theirs.' I am....a business man. I sold the equipment to both sides. I'm observing, nothing more. After all, I have to be sure my products are performing as they should, do I not?" Seijun glared softly, his eyes narrowing in quiet anger. "Do you mean to say," Seijun said at length, "that you _knew_ this....atrocity...would occur?" Daraku only nodded.

Seijun inhaled, closing his eyes as he forced himself to calm down. The young Tenken finally asked the most obvious question: "Who are you?" he demanded. "Ah, that's a complicated question. I am Daraku Choudai....and I've been watching you," Daraku answered. "Unlike you, I have full knowledge of our past; yes, OUR past. I'm your twin brother. And no, Daraku Choudai ISN'T my real name; it's one I chose, just like you chose 'Seijun Togiretogire.' Broken Innocence, really? You could've at least chosen something more masculine.....I prefer 'Given to Corruption,' myself."

Seijun shrugged in response. "It seemed to fit," Seijun retorted. "Liar. It doesn't fit you at all," Daraku accused. "You've made quite a name for yourself in the dark circles; people are afraid of you. Seijun Togiretogire, the Tenken Battosai who fights for Aku Soku Zan. The 'Swift Death to Evil,' a noble enough cause. You were even called the Torakage. Of course, as you already know, such a title is a very different meaning than what most shinobi would say; you're not a village leader. The 'Tiger Shadow,' called such because of the way you fight and kill is so similar to a tiger hunting in the night." 

"But look at you now," Daraku said in disgust. "You're with.....these people. You act like a child, running around in mock fear of a girl you could kill in a heart beat. You allow a woman to have her way with you. This isn't the man who's renowned as the Tora "Mother Fucking" Kage. Drop that act, Seijun. Drop that idiotic facade of naivety, and join up with me!" Daraku walked across the plateau to Seijun, and stopped about five meters away, holding out his hand. "Think of it. Money is power, and with your abilities as well as mine, we can eliminate all competitors. If people are tools, what then the worker? To use people as tools, the worker must be a _god._ That is what we will be, brother-"

Seijun snapped forward, slashing with his Kikuichimonji wrathfully. Daraku quickly backpedaled, looking at the thin slice that had removed the front portion of his clothing. "What are you doing, you idiot!?" Daraku raged. "You can tame a man with money, or a dog with food....." Seijun said quietly. "But taming a Tiger Shadow....that, _none_ may do." Seijun raised his head, as all semblance of childishness vanished from his eyes. Seijun transferred his katana to his left hand, pulling it back as he bent his knees. Raising his right hand, palm out, he pointed it at Daraku. "I wield my strength for one reason, and one reason alone: Aku Soku Zan. And this is the pinnacle of the Aku Soku Zan....Gatotsu!"

"The Fang Thrust of the Hirazuki-ryu," Daraku noted, pulling one of the long sheaths from his back and drawing the long tachi. Spinning in place, Daraku pushed down on the tip of Seijun's katana, deflecting his thrust with the hilt of his own tachi. "Watojutsu: Kaishi Tosei!" Daraku crowed, spinning around on one foot and stabbing Seijun in the right shoulder, quickly withdrawing after doing so. Seijun sheathed his katana, his hand moving to the sword on his back. Seijun swallowed, staring at the blade in surprise. "You used Circle Sword Technique," Seijun murmured. "That was Spiral Pierce Sword Rush." Daraku lifted the long sword, cocking it on his shoulder. His green eyes mirrored Seijun's, as he nodded. "Yep, that's right. We've got the same sensei," Daraku said with no small amount of satisfaction. "Old Hiko didn't let me down. What's hilarious is how you've got the moon theme going on; I'm a sun guy. Your favorite sword is a chokuto, called Wangetsu-tsuki Masamune. A straight sword, named Crescent Moon? Only Masamune could forge something and call it that. Me, I've got Muramasa's Taiyou-tsurugi, the Sun Sword. Go figure; twins with rival swords made by rival smiths."

"Asobi no owari da, kisama," Seijun said softly. Pulling on the guardless hilt of his sword, Seijun drew Wangetsu-tsuki. The beautiful sword was made with a obsidian-black blade, with a grey shadow along the cutting edge. Lines like lightning spread along the length, with pinpoints of shining bright spots decorating the blade; it truly appeared as if Masamune had broken a piece of the storming night sky and forged it into a sword. Finally, etched into the hilt, an emblem of a crescent moon. The two brothers, separated at birth and united by fate, took their respective stances.....and charged with Shukuchi, beginning a violent, yet unseen, clash of blades.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 24, 2009)

Hikari (the other drake) made an water hand seal followed by a wind and hit the ground causing ice to surround Ryu. It was designed to restrict chakra by disrupting the oppents but wouldn't last long. He did it so his brother could get away before taking any more damage. "Get the hell out of their bro."
Asakura jumped back quickly and looked at the trail of silvery blood from where he took the wound. Just in time too. The jutsu broke. "Damn Ryu, you sure did become much more powerful since I last fought ya. Too bad your body is under my control now... Eh, from what I understand being in human form is such a weak form, what about dragon..."

"Damn whoever he is theirs no way we can beat him even when his chakra is only half in human form. Plus, all the jutsu he's used so far almost broke through your barrier Hikari without any trouble at all."
Hikari looked at Asakura and said, "We'll find a way to knock him out bro, it clearly aint Master Hayabusa. Too bad the Hyuuga guy aint here his Byuukagan would be handy right about now."


----------



## Caedus (Feb 24, 2009)

A pair of black cloaked shinobi watch the battle of the 300 against the hordes of thousands. There was countless more still elsewhere...not having the order to charge. This battle would last for a hours perhaps but this was all about ensuring the shinobi at the village managed to retreat. They needed to hold the enemy for as long as they could. Waves of thousands could crash in...it didnt matter how many of the demonic soldiers die because in the end, the brave 300 would soon met their end.

"Well...you told your brother we were going to jump in. If we're fighting to the last with them...then we might as well make a big entrance.." The taller figure stated. 

"We are...lets go.." The shorter figure responded as his crimson eyes glared forward...ready for action. 

Kenshin and the Uchiha fought hard with their weapons. Despite the tall, heavily armored soldiers, the Uchiha fought in ranks. The first lines often felled their foes and swiftly went on to the other, only for the line behind them to deal with any survivors. If one Uchiha got too tried, he would switch with the Uchiha behind him to ensure long lasting fighting. If their blades were lost to them...they gladly grabbed another or even an enemies and cut them down with no mercy. Charka was used for their Sharingan to predict enemy movement while increasing speed and strength..


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2009)

Kratos had broken rank and was decimating the enemy forces. Vergil held his sword out to stop the other Hyuuga from pouring forward.

"Remember your mission. We have to delay them and buy as much time as possible, so hold your position." Vergil grimaced at Kratos's selfishness, partly as he was infuriated with his inability to follow orders but moreso because he was jealous. Kratos had decapitated quite a few of the shadow creatures, impaling the lifeless bodies and hurling them at the ones which continued to attack. Vergil continued to systematically cut down those infront of him, one after the other. It was almost repetitive.

In a slightly uncharacteristic move, he used chakra when he really didn't need to, sending a massive slicing wind, lopping off various limbs and other body parts. He watched as to how many it had killed. 25, but it was only due to their ridiculously tight formation. After some time, it became like a twisted obstacle course for the attackers who had to negociate the dead bodies, piling ever higher. Vergil hoped that there would be more of a challenge.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 27, 2009)

Kenshin twirled the two kunai, swiftly slitting the throat of a soldier before dunking before a strike as he spun around and jabbed both weapons into the chest of the demonic warrior as the Uchiha heard a finishing strike deal with the downed warrior he just hit mere moments ago. Suddenly Kenshin's Sharingan Eyes widened as a a great river of mud emerged in the middle of the enemy ranks towards the ones that were fresh and ready to get slaughtered. The river flowed as a massive dragon's head made out of mud emerge as it began to rapidly fire giant earth bullets. But just as the earth bullets were fired, a figure suddenly landed alongside the mud's dragon head as a massive jet of flame was unleashed, igniting the bullets as the firery weapons crashed into the incoming hordes. One watching the fight would notice the thousands of thousands of soldiers coming in, only to see random large explosions that were engulfing parts of the incoming hordes...

Sasuke's Sharingan Eyes glared dead on forward as the great flames continued to spark, catching those near on fire. Kameda suddenly appeared alongside his partner, smirking as usual. "Haha...I hope were not late" The two Akatsuki glared forward...taking a look at the damage they caused and their ranks. Despite their deadly combo...it barely did anything to the single wave here. Kameda clutched his spear while a black sword slowly slipped its way out of Sasuke's sleeve...the two ready to help.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2009)

A massive beast came from within the ranks of the million. It brushed past the hordes, trampling on those that got in it's way. It was a grotesque creature, at least 15ft tall and anbout 7ft wide. It's arms were huge and it was covered head to toe with armor and chains. It stoomped menacingly towards the group with a grotesquely large battle axe and roared at the 300. 

Kratos ran towards it and threw his sword-chain at it, impaling the creature and pulling it's head down so as to get it on the ground where he could savagely deliver the final blow. However the creature was far too strong, yanked the chain and flung Kratos into the air before slamming him down repeatedly against the side of the mountain before smashing him into the Uchiha ranks.

"Sasuke." Vergil said simply, forming an understanding with the Uchiha as to how to attack it.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 2, 2009)

The sound of the clashing blades rang, lost amidst the battle below. Seijun and Daraku were almost invisible, as they collided over and over again, both using the Senran Tosei technique; twin whirlwinds of swords, slashing at random points. Neither could cut the other. With a final twist, both brothers attacked with Shugeki Tosei, kicking the swords against each other and blowing each other back. Daraku gave a leisurely smile, standing up and resting his sword on his shoulder. "You know, you're odd," he said. "Most people wouldn't believe that a long lost twin would show up....yet you accept it rather easily." 

Seijun stood up, holding his chokuto in his usual relaxed, backhand grip. "Not at all," he replied smoothly. "Whether I accept it or not, whether it's true or not, is of no importance. You may be my sibling. You are not my brother. That's all there is to it." Seijun observed Daraku's tachi, noting how he easily hefted the long, heavy sword and twirled it around. Seijun glanced at his own blade, the extra length straight sword that he used for Watojutsu. "It appears neither of us appreciates the normal Watojutsu," Seijun supplied. "I use a straight sword, for an art designed to take advantage of a katana's curve and weight. You have the curve, but not the weight. I have the weight, but not the curve. That makes us...no. I admit it, your Watojutsu is somewhat _better_ than mine.

Daraku gave a humble bow, as if mocking Seijun. "Maybe so," Daraku said. "However, your Shukuchi is slightly faster than mine. We balance each other out....Watojutsu will get us nowhere...." Seijun blinked, then sheathed Wangetsu-tsuki, clenching his right fist. "You are right," Seijun admitted. "Our Watojutsu distances us....so...GET OVER HERE!!!" 

Seijun threw his hand forward, Tsuki-Neji's head flashing from his sleeve as the chain-spear lanced towards Daraku's chest. The chain never made its mark; Daraku ducked and quickly began closing the distance, but was forced back when two more chains struck, diving back and forth at Daraku. The corrupt swordsman gave his usual, all-knowing smirk as he stared at the weapons. "Ah, yes. Tsuki-Neji, your Moon Spiral. I'd forgotten about it," Daraku said. "Luckily, I have something to help me stand against it...." Daraku clenched his fists, and ridges began rising up over his body, pulsing like veins. Seijun stared at his sibling, the three chains hovering around him nervously. "What is this...." Seijun murmured.

"Nerves of Insanity - Kyoukeimyaku," Daraku said. "By increasing my nerves to such a level, I can access greater speed and power. Quite a handy skill...." Daraku demonstrated this, blurring forward as Seijun sent his three chains to attack. Daraku punched his brother in the stomach, taking them both off the cliff as he rammed him through the roof of a burning home....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2009)

"Hm." Rukia pondered. "I wonder where Seijun is. I kinda miss having someon to yell at." 

Rukia was amongst the thousands getting evacuated. "I'm going to look for him!" she said suddenly making up her mind and pushing her way past the many villagers. Her thoughts also wandered to Dante. "I wonder what that clown is up to..."

_________________________________________

"Swap Kiya for Kagami." Viral said to Dante again. Dante looked down at Kiya and whilst she nodded he was still hesitant.

"5 seconds and I drop the baby" Kurohara said holding up the child. "4...3...2.."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2009)

Disentangling herself quickly from Dante’s leg Kiya jumped to her feet.  “It’s a deal!” She cried as she watched the man holding Kagami Rei.  “Just please don’t hurt her!” Kiya begged as she glanced between the two men.  “She is only a baby…please…” she said as she stood in front of Dante, her back practically pressed against his chest.  

Tears swam in her eyes as she looked up at him from over her shoulder.  “Just get her out of here…” Kiya mumbled quietly as she looked forward once more.  What Viral had said earlier began to run through her mind again as she waited for the three men to answer.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2009)

dante was speechless in the face of Kiyas selflessness. her back prevented him from doing anything even if there was nothing left to do. Viral held all the cards.

"Glad to see youre as sensible as ever. leave all your weapons and come here." Viral said. Dante activated his golden byakugan to see if he was going to be true to his word. surprisingly he was and Dante reluctantly nodded at Kiya.

"I'll get you out. I swear it." he said and rested a gentle hand on her shoulder. He wondered what Vergil would have done. Viral put the baby ion a large wooden plank and using his wind element, made her hover.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2009)

Kiya tensed slightly as Dante laid his hand on her shoulder.  Closing her eyes for a moment she laid her hand on his and nodded silently as she pulled off her pouch and let it drop to the floor.  Nothing more remained since she had already lost her sword earlier when she was slammed against the wall.  “Take care of her…” Kiya whispered after taking a deep breath.  “And yourself too…” she thought as she stepped away letting her hand drop.  “I have nothing more.  You can see that.  Now hold to your side of the bargain…” she said as she straightened her shoulders, letting nothing show but her determination to protect those she loved.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 2, 2009)

OOC: Just so everybody knows...a decision was made to fast forward the arc within a small time skip. ( Two weeks )
Basically...we're fast forwarding the Arc too the end of the war and everybody having returned back to the village. But of course...the 300 fought and died. Keep special attention to the OOC or otherwise you'll look like an idiot. Posts from the GMs will most likely hold valuable information...keep that in mind...

*Before Time-Skip:[/I]*_

300 against a Million. To understand the number of a million...one must sit down and really focus. You cant assume that a massive army is a million...perhaps its only 10,000...100,000 or maybe only some hundred thousand but a million is different. The 300 Warrirors would forever be immortalized in their final battle. They fought for many, many days...almost near-nonstop. Fathers fell...Brothers Fell...Sons and Uncles...Cousins...they all died. The 300 went against countless hordes of demonic soldiers with scmitars...bows...spears and axes. They rode on black, red-eyed horses and even had monstorous Troll like Beings that swatted away groups of men in a single blow. 

Yet despite all their obstacles...the 300 fought on. The kill count may never been clear but whats agreeded that soo many enemies were slaughtered that the demonic hordes fell back to replenish themselves. The pass had worked to perfection but a cost. Nobody would know about the pain...the horrors...only the 300 would know. One by one...as the days went on...the Konoha Shinobi fell. They were weakning with each day and it was then after a stand that lasted more then a week...they all were finished. The battlefield would be soaked in blood...corpses littered the field, attracting those that would feast on the dead. 

Never before in history was there a stand like this...a stand...worthy to be remembered forever. 

Yet...the enemies did not advance after a day...or even a few. They instead called of the campaign completely...as they seemingly disappeared. Life would proceed to return to normal but the invaders werent truely defeated. They were delayed but they would be back...


They would be back...

*End*

*Post Timeskip begins now*_


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2009)

Devastation. Thats all it was. Their mission was complete and they had killed the enemies in their thousands. He had been witness to some of the finest jutsu and bravery ever seen and he thanked the shinigami for being given the experience. Kratos was typically one of the last to die. He had a mortal wound but somehow kept going, slashing even as he lay on the ground. Heather, Nikki, Ike gave their lives to buy the rest more time, expending the last of their chakra in a brilliant and devastating assault, reshaping the very landscape. It was a crucial point. The enemy were threatening to completely overwhelm them and break through, however the huge elemental attack cut through so many that it was impossible not to run in fear.

Then a completely bizarre moment. The ground turned to lava and their former team member arose seemingly from the ashes. Variel. His huge fiery frame sending the hordes back even further. He was truly in a mindless rage, with Rin nowhere in sight the beast went on a rampage creating volcanoes and earthquakes and huge fire clones of its self. Variel did more damage to their ranks than the entire 300, but then most were terrified of the massive demon coming out from the ground, giving him a very distinct edge. Had Variel been given time, he could have been the most powerful being in the known world, as it stood he would go down as another name that fought against the million.

As for Vergil, his end came simply from running out of chakra and dispelling the control he had over the Hyuuga. The sword was dropped and the young man who had been so selfless as to give up his body, died instantly as the last slicing wind diced through the very thin numbers.

Now Vergil longed for the comfort of the sheath as he was pierced through the Earth, almost as a memorial to a battle well won but a reminder of the lives lost


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2009)

The shadow man glares at the pair, "It's only a flesh wound!" he yells as he guards with his axe. The pair slash off one of the arms, "You cannot defeat me!" he yells. 

"You can't fight with only one arm." The Uchiha mutters. 

"Just watch me!" he growls, throwing his axe at them. 

The pair slide out of the way, as the Hyuuga cuts the other arm off, "What...the hell...? WHY ISN'T HE DYING!?" she screams, as her brother walks upto the man.

The Uchiha squats, "You're a deter-...OW!" The Uchiha yells, as the man had bitten him, to the point of drawing blood, "Kill him quick sis!" The Uchiha yells in pain.

"On it!" The Hyuuga yells.

"Neh!" The soldier yells as he unlatches from the Uchiha's arm.

At that time, it seemed at though time stopped for the pair. The blades slide through the soldier's body, a splatter of the thick liquid escaping into the air.
---
_After that point the two had split, causing the sync to shatter. The pair were killed in a long range blow to the Uchiha's side, slamming him into his sister. The pair were shown motionless, their last breaths let out of the bodies at the same point. The siblings being sent to a diffrent relm._
____________________
_*The slipper ninja and the umbrella kunoichi* died on eachother's hands instead of an enemy ninja._
____________________
_*The girl, her brother and the doll* were all distroyed barely by a 'pack' of warriors._
____________________
_*Tsuya* has been worried sick over Seijun, throwing up once, working herself into such a worry over him._
______________________
_*Inka* has not said at the slightest a word to the cloaked woman, tapping on her shoulder to confront her. But nothing comes out when she opens her mouth. She never looks the woman in the eyes, and seems flustered if looked at by the silver eyed woman._
______________________
_*Kumori* has been practising her aim at Irakiri once more, the pair avoiding their sensei together._
______________________
_*Shikka* has been attempting to keep Tsuya in a decent mental state. He has had barely enough time to talk to anyone else._
______________________
_There has been a shadow lurking in the darkness as the shinobi came back home from Iwagakure. The loud sounds of forest creatures are the only thing they hear when they turn around. The shadow wanted to see the new Konoha. It watches on, a bear on one side, a wolf on the other._


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2009)

"Naturally." Viral said, Kagami floating towards Dante. Kagami gurgled happily as she floated past Kiya and outstretched her arms wanting to be picked up. She soon reached Dante who picked her up, holding her with one arm.

"Shit. Not much I can do like this. If it were cannonfodder then maybe but this is too tricky." Dante said not wanting to leave but understanding that he had to. "Kiya, I'll be back as soon as I can. Just stay strong." He turned around, glanced backwards and then disappeared.

"Ahhh alone at last huh? And nearly all out of chakra too." He said as he stabbed a kunai slowly into her right shoulder."Doc, she's all yours."

"A self healing bloodline? I need to know more." He said as Viral tied her up tightly and brought out his medical kit and advanced on her with a sick and twisted look in his eye.

____________________________________________

*Two weeks later

Megumi stood at the memorial they had erected in honour of those who had given their lives to protect Konoha. She didn't cry as it would have been a disservice to mourn them. She instead bowed deeply at the memorial and thanked them from the bottom of her heart, as she would do everyday from then on.

_______________________________________________________

Rukia and Musashi were scouring the battlefield and taking any armour and weapons that were in good condition. There were hundreds and thousands of them. Rukia looked specifically for a certain sword.

"There you are you fucker!" she said happily and pulled Yamato out of the Earth. "Nii-san?"

"I'm here." Vergil said simply "Don't ask. Ever."

Rukia understood and placed him in the sheath, the hyuuga having dropped it as he died. Vergil could finally rest.

"They really did a number on these guys." Musashi said looking at the huge pile of burning corpses of the enemy. "I can't believe how many they killed!"

"Well any team which has my brother in it is going to kick ass!" Rukia said holding the sword triumphantly as if she had won the war. "Well, back to work!"

Rukia had no problem with stripping the dead for weapons, since she had been dead she knew that these were merely vessels for the soul and the spirit of the warrioirs lived on somewhere else. She spotted Kratos's chains and the irresponsibly huge sword of Hyuuga Ichigo. "Hmmm." she said looking at it, "these are rare."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 3, 2009)

_CRASH!!!_

Seijun coughed up a small amount of blood as Daraku's fist plunged into his stomach, carrying him off the cliff. By strengthening his nerves to such a level, Daraku had increased the processing speed of his mind and body to an impossible level, allowing for much greater physical prowess. _Tsuki-Neji can't keep up with him,_ Seijun thought weakly, rolling on the floor of the flaming house Daraku had slammed him into. Seijun stood up, shaky, looking for his twin....and found him. Or rather, was found BY him, as Daraku's roundhouse kick sent Seijun off his feet, depositing him further into the home. 

Seijun forced himself to his feet....and closed his eyes, going limp. A moment later, he attacked with brute force, his Shukuchi quickly closing the distance with Daraku as he pummeled his twin with a relentless onslaught of punches and elbow attacks. Seijun slammed his hand into his brother's throat, forcing him against the wall. "How did you....you got faster!" Daraku accused. "*Not exactly,*", Seijun replied. "*Your brother's....out to lunch. We're taking over for a while. We can't make him any faster or any stronger than he is normally. But, since we don't have to suffer his pain and weakness, we can make our master's body function at its peak, regardless of his fatigue and injuries....though, we can't help what happens after we leave. And trust us; we're one sick son of a gun.*" Daraku blinked as he processed this information....then he narrowed his eyes, ignoring the agony racing through his body due to Seijun's....Tsuki-Neji's....sharp blows that had impacted on his frenzied nerves. "Tsuki-Neji......meddlesome as always," Daraku spat. "Fine then. I'll show you what tips the odds for me....the Nekuragan." Daraku glared into the eyes of his foe, and his green irises twisted and warped, forming a pinwheel shape as the rest of the iris turned blue. Daraku turned his Dark Natured Eye on Tsuki-Neji, using the high-level hypnosis to force him to punch himself, freeing Daraku.

While Seijun/Tsuki-Neji was reeling, Daraku seized the long saya from his back, and pulled at opposite ends, revealing two kodachi, rather than a single nodachi. "Kodachi Nito-ryu; Two Sword Style!" Daraku cajoled, leaping at Seijun/Tsuki-Neji and slashing downwards with his left sword. Reflexively, Seijun/Tsuki-Neji raised his/their right hand, blocking the attack with the chains on his arm. Crowing in triumph, Daraku lifted his right sword, the green pinwheel spiraling with malicious intent. "Onmyo Kosa!!" Daraku said. "Shadow Light Cross!" Daraku slammed his second kodachi into the first, using all of his incredible strength, foritfied by the Kyoukeimyaku, and sliced through Seijun/Tsuki-Neji's arm.....drawing blood. But, the worst....one of Tsuki-Neji's chains was now detached from the mass, writhing in pain like a dying snake. A moment later, the links seemed to fade away, into dust.

Daraku backed off, glowering at his handiwork as Seijun dropped to the ground, screaming in agony. His left arm clutched his head, as Tsuki-Neji reacted with just as much violence; the chains' minor blades had popped, and were digging into Seijun's arm as the chains squeezed. The sound of breaking bones was audible, even over Seijun's pain-wracked cries. The Tenken repeatedly slammed his forehead into the ground, until his face was covered in his own blood. "How do you like that?" Daraku taunted his brother. "Your 'other half' taking you down with it. You don't look very intimidating now, with a useless right arm and your face covered in blood!!" Seijun's cries finally stilled, as he looked up at his brother. There was something in Seijun's eyes that had never, ever been present there before: bloodlust.

Seijun forced himself to his feet, using his left arm to flick his katana loose from the scabbard. Daraku snorted in disdainment, not missing the movement. "Please," he said. "You're going to try for a battojutsu strike NOW!? Without using your right arm, and with the smoke and flames blocking your vision? Too little, too late, little brother. Oh, didn't I mention it earlier? I'm thirteen seconds older." Seijun tossed his head back, throwing his hair aside. Daraku's taunts subsided, and he stared at the creature he had created; by cutting Tsuki-Neji, Daraku had given Seijun another weapon; the Nekuragan, the same eyes Daraku himself had. Ignoring the serenade of fire that raced through his ravaged right arm, Seijun drew Wangetsu-tsuki slightly, just enough for Daraku to see part of the blade. "I'm the Tenken Battosai," Seijun replied in a choked voice. "There is never a time...where I can't perform battojutsu. But first...Mumyo Jinpu Ryu Satsujin Ken: Shin...." The rest of Seijun's words were lost, as a piece of lumber snapped under the flames. Seijun leaped up and out of the building, Daraku following him. 

Daraku looked around, paying no heed to the wartorn village around him as he stood in the rode. "Where are you, Seijun!?" he raged. "I'm right here," came the reply from above and behind him. Several meters away, atop another house, stood the Tenken Battosai. "Watch and learn," Seijun advised. "This is my battojutsu.....Aka Ryukansen Tsumuji!!!" Seijun leaped at his brother, forcing his right hand to grab his white-hilted katana as Seijun's body became parallel to the ground. Seijun whirled, his long red scarf emerging, making his movements more difficult to discern. Daraku paled, as if seeing something more; to his eyes, Seijun was his very worst nightmare. Though, none but Daraku know what he saw that night....

Seijun took advantage of his brother's being stunned, and drew the Kiku-ichimonji-Norimune in one smooth draw, despite his wounded arm. The blade cut through Daraku's torso, yet there was no blood. Seijun landed down on one knee, using his left to support himself as he kneeled. Seijun stood up, looking over his shoulder as his Nekuragan faded from existence. Daraku turned, his face pale as his own eyes become the usual bright green. "You saw more than my Bloody Dragon Spiral Strike Flash, didn't you," Seijun said, not making it a question. "You didn't hear me finish before. You see, 'Shin' is short for "Shinkirou," or Mirage. I wonder...."

Seijun allowed a smile despite himself, as blood began to leak from Daraku's left side. Daraku put his hand on the wound, as if in shock. He looked up when Seijun spoke again. "Asobi no owari da. So, you see it too, kisama," Seijun said as he flipped his katana to his left hand, backhand, and slowly sheathed the weapon. "A blood red....mirage." Seijun's sword clicked in the saya, as blood erupted from his brother's body. Daraku immediately blacked out, and Seijun stared at his own arm weakly, knowing he had lost a large amount of blood, and he had probably destroyed his arm using his battojutsu like that. Having no other recourse, Seijun began his withdrawal from Konoha.

_Seijun spent the two weeks alone, nursing his wounds. He eventually found a messenger, and gave him two letters, one to *Rukia*, the other to *Tsuya,* both explaining what had happened and where he had vanished to. Once he felt that he could travel, Seijun splinted his arm, knowing his field treatment was no substitute for true medics. After getting his wounds taken care of properly at a hospital, Seijun returned to Konoha, his arm now noticeably more scarred and torn, but it was in one piece. Seijun was noticeably more withdrawn from the workings of the village, and his light-heartedness seemed to have been locked away; in all the time he had been back, he hadn't said "Oro" even once....._

_Daraku eventually recovered, and escaped the war without incident. The tycoon returned to his base of operations, having his own medical staff make sure he was well. It wouldn't be long before Daraku worked out a way to show Seijun the error of spurning his offer..._


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Ryu regained coniousness and struggled up onto all four of his tiny paws. He felt severly weakend and lacked his memory of what happend after the defeat of his Shadow. He took note of the seal on his chest but for once, it was one he never seen before. He tried to move but was unable to something restricted his movement.
"Your finally awake then Dragon Hawk?"Said the 2nd Ryukage. Ryu was cold and the room was pitch black, it deferntly wasn't Mazan or any other village for that matter.

He looked up to the dragon and asked, "Where am I and whats with this seal?"
"Your inside the Void, this is where everything began and naturally also where everything will end. That seal is the Void Binding Seal, you'll never brake out of it and it completely gives me control over your entire body. For example if I where to do this..." He increased the chakra flowing through the seal and Ryu fell onto his knee's as his scales became duller. It stopped quite quickly but he felt as if his own soul was slowly being eaten by the seal. "80 years of your life is taken away, unlucky for me your immortal but if I went on for 30 seconds your soul would be completely destoryed. Oh and did I forget to mention, the seal has granted me complete control over your body in the real world. You was born to be a weapon Ryu and now you are a weapon."
Ryu growled and said, "What?! Why are you doing this? Dragons are meant to be the..."
"Protectors of mankind? Dont give me that s***, humans where always meant to be dragon's slaves, we where fools to ever give Shinobi the power o summon us. Every human has to die along with your summoner, he's the only threat to this plan but he's been dealt with."
"Dealt with?"
"I ordered your body to kill him and anyone else in the way."
Ryu eye's widnd and he growled much deeper.

Meanwhile
________________

"Good thing you managed to disable Ryu-san before he could do any major damage to you Ichijin."Asakura said, he was currently tending to Ichijins wounds. He tried to block out his brother's death or the healing effect would go horribly wrong.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2009)

"Hmm..." Rukia pondered and sat twiddling her hair, "I'm going. Bye!" She said suddenly leaving Musashi in the shop on his own to sort through all the weapons they had acquired. He laughed at her impulsiveness and carried on, she was in such a dreamland anyway she wasn't much help. Ever since she got that letter from Seijun she had been wondering where he was. She was fond of him but only as a friend, her own brother had set up Tsuya and Seijun and she had been rooting for them the whole time. 

Rukia bounded out of the shop and searched Konoha for the silly idiot, eventually finding him.

"OI! You fuckhead! What do you think you're doing fighting some weirdo and leaving me to deal with the shop on my own. Sure I have Musashi but you really expect a girl to lift heavy swords." He grabbed his ear and pulled him towards the shop. All that heavy lifting had made Rukia freakishly strong, though no one could tell as she had kept her slender form.

"Come on you big lug!"

______________________________________________________

It had been two weeks. Dante had managed to save Kagami but Kiya had been gone for two weeks. No trace of her, not even his golden byakugn could find her and he had scoured almost all the fire country. Rukia and Megumi had been kind enough to take care of her whilst he searched but he couldn't have them do that all the time.

"Where are you Kiya?" he asked.

______________________________________

Kurohara wiped his surgical tools as his victim lay unconscious on a table. She had not recieved any sort of anaesthetic as his insides were explored. Kurohara wiped his forehead. It was incredibly hot where they were, but it was the only place that they were safe. He looked at Kiya and gave her a slow round of applause.

"Out of all my test subjects, you have been the most courageous. Barely a scream from you, which was good I can find them somewhat distracting and they end up making me take longer." He had stitched her up well so that there would be no scars left on her body, her healing bloodline had been pushed to the maximum and had he not taken care there would have been horrible scarring. As it stood she was as aesthetically beautiful as ever. He cared not for such things, a body was a body - that's it.

It was then Viral walked in. "You done?"

"Yes, so that's Dante and Kiya fully researched. Anyone else you need?" Kurohara said snapping his gloves off.

"Hm. I always wanted an ice bloodline too. Unfortunately that arse brother of mine died...though..."

"You've thought of something haven't you?"

"Yup! My sister! Rukia! I think she had an affinity for ice. it's one which you get only for a little while before you lose it. I had it when I was yound but decided to go for Wind instead. Rukia though...she hasn't got her element yet and she's about the right age to get it too. OK we'll nab her next!"

"What do you want to do with her?" Kurohara said pointing at Kiya.

"In the beginning I had a huge desire to kill the silly bitch but now...well....she was such a trooper through the whole research thing that I can't help but think that I'd rather fuck with her mentally, later, so yeah I'll leave it up to you."

Kurohara looked at Kiya as Viral left. Viral had had heis fun with her and was bored. Of course there was another objective other than just torture. They had a crazy plan and that idiot might just pull it off.

_____________________________________________


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Koyaiba* has been training like crazy ever since the evacuation, especially the 2 sword style. He works better with his squad now, though there is still some pent up animosity between him and Kumori. He and Rei have been saving up to buy the materials for a new eyekiller bomb, but still have a long ways to go..._

_*Niwa* has been perfecting her medical jutsu, as well as her tracking skills. She can now spit water over a further distance and spit more of it, though it still drains a considerable amount of chakra. Her shark summons have grown in size but are still under 2 feet long._


----------



## Caedus (Mar 4, 2009)

Tears...The Uchiha hadnt shed tears in a long....long time. Honor? Glory? How can there be honor and glory where all that you thought was right meant nothing. At first...there was glory. They chanted his name in unison...they admired his abiltities, watched him as he single handly deal with hordes and hordes of foes. All the training he has ever taken had served him well but not enough. Power...it was obvious now...As clan members suffered and died...the need to get stronger needed was ever more needed. But how could one get stronger as he one was near his max potential. He was already easily one of the most powerful in the world yet all that power almost didnt do much as the worse of things had happened. One of the very reasons why he left the village...to protect somebody...a certain somebody...who could have had his own future died...

"Its all up to you know....you know what to do" The young Uchiha stated. 

The elder brother could only look and think about...

Now he sits upon a cliff...water dripping down his face as it rained lightly. His partner...his best friend stands several meters behind him...watching his partner stand there, drowned in his misery..anger and hate....


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 4, 2009)

Seijun opened his green eyes at Rukia's approach. He gave a nonchalant greeting, ignoring her usual words and antics...until she grabbed his ear. Seijun growled a warning, still sore from his battle with Daraku, as he reached up and gently, yet firmly, pried Rukia's grip loose. "I'm more than capable of following you of my own accord," Seijun said crossly, though not with malice. He was a little grumpy, but not quite snappish. "Sorry to make you worry, Rukia-dono."

Seijun's eyes glinted mischievously, knowing Rukia would never admit to worrying about him. It was his way of saying "thank you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tsuya* that day pulled her knees upto her chest and scooted into a corner. Her tears having stopped a few days before. She looks at the floor, sniffing quietly.

"Hey babe, you feeling crappy again...?" *Shikka* says, Kneeling down infront of her.

"..." Silence comes from the kunoichi, just curling tighter.

"Alright...You asked for it..." Shikka says, tweaking his fingers at Tsuya.

"Don't...you...dare..." The young kunoichi says glaring at her adoptive brother.

"Oh, I dare..." The tall shinobi says with a large grin. Tsuya begins to giggle, then burst out laughing as Shikka tickles her. "See, much better now!" Shikka laughs.

Tsuya wipes her eyes from the tears, "For now...Just for now..." she mutters as she picks herself up from the sprawled position she was in.

Shikka laughs, helping her up most of the rest of the way.

Tsuya scowls, as they walk out of the building to get some fresh air.

"What?" Shikka questioned.

"Nothing..." Tsuya says shaking her head confusedly.
______________________

*Inka* scowls, "I wonder where she could be...? I will ask her for her name atleast..." she says, taking a deep breath as she walked, thinking about the original cloaked woman. She blushes, as she tries to imagine the woman underneath the cloak, her blush becoming darker and darker, a smirk wiggling across her face.
______________________

*Kumori* ducks underneath a wooden box, a rubber band missing her barely. She throws one back, peaking over at a clone of herself, having just learned to make one shadow clone.

*"Return fire!"* The original Kumori yells as the clone flings a few more rubber bands. The original leaps over the box, then to behind another building. _*'She's good...too good...'*_ she thinks to herself about the clone.

The original and the clone go face to face, *"Draw!" *They both yell at the same time, pulling rubber bands onto their fingers, pointing at eachother, the original was faster, pelting the clone, making it dissapear in a puff of smoke.

*"I thought I was faster than myself."* Kumori says arrogently as she picks up the rubber bands, and walks away like nothing happened.
_______________________

A* young girl *walks into Konoha with the *animals* on either side, she looks around quietly, then finally jumps onto the bear's back. She had red facial marks, with a fang hanging from her mouth. She also had a scarred leaf headband tied around her neck, in a collar-like fasion. Her clothes were that of the shinobi's under protection, with a pair of brown pants above it. The bear and wolf seemed very comfortable around her. She grins from her perch, "Inuzuka Sora is back." she says raising one fist valiantly.

"What is your buisness here rogue!" a guard questions.

"I'm here to restart anew, I was under the control of kenpachi, and would like to begin again as a kunoichi." The young woman says with a shrug.

"You will need to speak with the hokage." the guard says.

"IIIII figured." She says, in a teasing tone.

"Go in before I change my mind." The guard snaps.

"Kick back a bit, stop being-" The kunoichi gets out.

"Now!" the guard commanded.

"Fine, fine I'm going..." The girl says as the three walk away.

They get to the *hokage's office*, "Hey, anybody here?" She asks loudly, the wolf and the bear staying with her for their protection.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ashe had spent the two weeks helping. She'd been less talkative and attentive. She was sitting on the grass and humming to herself. Her ninja headband was on her neck again. The tree's shade hid her expression, as did he hair. Ever since the attack she hadn't bothered to put her hair up, but it was nice and strait. This was her way of dealing things she supposed. Her cousin and many other Uchiha had been taken down. So many left, and so many died. The remaining Uchiha's were doing the best they can to help everybody. 

A tiny breeze sent her hair flying gently. Her weapons lay beside her all in order. Ashe lays down  in the grass and lays  on her back. One hand went to lay on her stomach and the other went behind her head and kept her head up and off the grass. Her eyes look up at the sky and watches the clouds roll by. Slowly her eyes close and she relaxes as a sweet humming sound comes from her.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

"You're in a bit of a fucking bad mood! Bleh!" she said as his hand tooks hers off his ear. Then she looked at the state of him. "Hmph! Well, I guess I'll forgive you this time."

She leaned in and inspected his face "and I'll also forgive the -dono. This one time. Do it again though and those chains of yours are going to be coming out of your ass the next time you summon them."

She spun around dramatically and waved a dismissive hand in the air as if she were royalty "Aaaand I'll even let you off the hook for helping me in the shop! Praise my forgiveness! Revel in the shining light of my brilliance! hahaha!" she said haughtily

Then her voice softened a bit "Let's get you to a hospital before you keel over."

Having read Seijun's letter she knew about the twin brother and had made a decision to defeat him in any way she could. Whilst she wasn't much of a shinobi she was in the same line of business. She would become a tycoon and crush him. A dark aura, filled with killing intent, hatred and malice seeped out of Rukia as she thought about it. Nobody hurt her friends and got away with it


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 5, 2009)

Seijun covered his mouth his hand, masking the growing smile. Despite himself, he'd missed Rukia during his absence; her, and one other, of course. "I'm fortunate to have such a forgiving friend; I'd be lost without you," Seijun said indulgently, giving a mock bow to Rukia. "However, before I visit another hospital, I think it would be wise of me to check in on Tsuya-chan, as well. If _you_ were worried, I'm sure she's absolutely distraught."

Seijun let his hand fall, his stoic mask back in place. He wouldn't say it out loud, knowing Rukia would just brush it aside, but he was truly grateful for her comradrie. Daraku had pressed Seijun hard, and despite his resolve, even Seijun knew that facing the world alone was an unwise course. Seijun pulled up his sleeve slightly, watching the newly repaired Tsuki-Neji inch out, the regenerated spear head hovering like a snakehead, as if to say "Yep, I'm ok too." Satisfied, Seijun let the garment fall back into place.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

Rukia grinned almmost uncontrollably and then burst out into a fit of laughter.

"Oh dear god that's totally sickeningly sweet. Yeah go on get! Go have fun time with your girrrrlllfrieeeend!" she said with all the maturity of an 8 year old. "Ok, Well I'm going back. I'm glad to see that you're still the same."

It was then she got a horrible feeling shivering down her back and a voice she really didn't want to hear popped up.

"Well little sis, aren't we doing well?" Viral said sitting on a tree swinging his legs. "Seems I was right not to kill you the first time, I have need for you."

Viral's eyes darted towards Seijun. "What you looking at? Got something to say?" He said and jumped down from the tree and walked towards the pair.

Rukia pulled out a chain and sickle and swung the chain around to her right. The end of the chain could easily tear off a limb if it hit and Rukia was spinning the thing almost faster than the eye could see. Viral didn't break his stride and approached ever closer


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 5, 2009)

"Rukia-dono, please...." Seijun pleaded, visibly embarrassed by Rukia's insinuations. The friendly demeanor shattered like a mirror when Viral's voice became audible. Seijun immediately shifted gears, taking his katana off his back and putting in his waist as he bent his knees, taking a battojutsu stance. Seijun eyed Viral with obvious distrust; to him, he appeared to be Dante, yet his mannerisms and speech were very much different. 

Seijun inched forward, sliding first one leg and then the other, as the young Tenken glanced at Rukia. Regardless of her skill, Seijun knew he'd be handicapped if he had to focus on protecting her....


----------



## Caedus (Mar 5, 2009)

A great cry of anger echoed through the Uchiha Part of the Village as Tadakatsu slammed both of his fists through a wooden table. The Uchiha Leader went down at his knees and sobbed. Mikoto tried to calm her husband then but she was too overwhelmed with pain herself. Tadaktasu continued to shout in frustration as another Uchiha Warrior attempted to calm the Uchiha Leader only for a death glare and a booming yell in their face to greet them. One Uchiha was actually thrown out of the house...

"My Son....my son...." Those were all the words he could say as he punched the ground...letting the tears fall....
_______________________________________________________________
_
"It's obvious now...we have lost many men and we are on the verge of defeat. We've held them for some time...but Sasuke...you must go" Kenshin stated.

"I'm not leaving...you leave...I'll take your place" Sasuke offered instead.

"Sasuke...lets be serious. You're stronger then me and no matter what I do...you'll always still be stronger. But I understand now what my Destiny is...it wasnt to become a great shinobi but to be your sacrafice. You know what I'm talking about...you learned and so have I. Your going blind and your power will diminish but we can change that and the light will never fade..." Kenshin looked at his brother in his eyes.

Sasuke looked back...his eyes widened...Sasuke knew exactly what Kenshin meant..._

Sasuke opened his eyes again....his mind couldnt stop thinking of the events...The Uchiha was brought back to present times at the moment only for his mind to drift back to the painful events...


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

"Seijun right?" Viral said pulling out his broadsword. "Well, Rukia, sit down for a little while I want to see why Vergil thought so highly of this kid." 

Viral pushed out an outstretched palm and ejected a massive amount of chakra towards Rukia, who was helpless against the attack and was thrown back 10ft.

"Now you don't have to worry about her. Let's see what you got kid." He sliced the broadsword down, sending a huge slicing wind toward the young man, quickly followed by 8 kunai, either side of the gust. Each one was tagged, as were all his kunai.

_________________________________________

Megumi sat in her office and looked at Yamato. It had been entrusted to her in the end. Under the request of Vergil she had been working relentlessly on her stamina and chakra capacity. No justu, no elemental training, just chakra capacity. She knew why and was ecstactic to do so. With Vergil on her side she finally felt that she could protect others.

_____________________________________________________--

Kurohara untied Kiya who was still recovering from her ordeal. He tied a collar to her neck. 

"Well now, I've been given a choice of whether to let you go or not. I can't decide. So I'll leave it up to you. That collar around your neck has several explosive tags on it. It's set to go off in a set time. If you can find your way out of here within that time, you'll be out of range and your head won't be blown off. If you try to remove it well...I think you know what'll happen. I'm not going to tell you how long. It's more interesting the more unknown the factors are." 

Kurohara looked down over a sheer drop. They were deep underground. So deep that they were only a few hundred metres from the magma which the huge continents rested on. It was the only place on Earth that was safe from the golden byakugan, there were certain elements here that disrupted chakra flow

"Well, good luck." he smiled a horribly fake smile


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 5, 2009)

_Fuuton blast,_ Seijun thought. _Too much for the Mizuchi. But..._ Seijun rolled far to his right, holding his sword in the same position. As he rose up, Seijun slashed with a vertical battojutsu slice, using the training Vergil had given him to imbue the Kikuichimonji-Norimune with a wind element, cleaving the kunai in half._Another wind user...why can't I ever get a normal enemy?_ Seijun thought with distaste. He knew that Fuuton users had an advantage, thanks to Tsuki-Neji's connection with him.

"My turn," Seijun said disdainfully. "Mumyo Jinpu Ryu Satsujin Ken: Mizuchi!" Seijun slashed horizontally with his sword, sending an invisible wind towards Viral, laced with chakra. The wind would do nothing but massage Viral with a chilling breeze. If it landed, Seijun would deliver the finishing quote: "Can you hear it? Kaze no koe...the sound of the divine wind" as the air turned and cut Viral severely.

On the defensive end, Tsuki-Neji was stirring, coming out of its slumber to help its master....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

The wind sliced towards him, leaving Viral no choice but to jump. As he did he threw two kunai, one directly below him and the other at Seijun's face. He didn't want to use THAT jutsu just yet but the precision of the strikes combined with the wind element was certainly Vergil like, and that in turn would leave him little option. He watched, with his byakugan, as the elemental strike took down some trees behind him.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 5, 2009)

_He's fast!_

Seijun quickly brought up his right hand, deflecting the kunai with the hilt of his katana, wincing as his miscalculation created thin line of blood on his left cheek. Realizing Viral wasn't an enemy he could play around with, Seijun relaxed, looking at Viral as he tapped the ground with one foot. "Shukuchi," he said at length. "Three steps shy." Seijun took off like a shot, the shockwaves of his footfalls echoing behind him as he rushed Viral's location, then jumping after him with Choten Tosei, the Morning Sky Sword Rush, slicing with his Fuuton-enchanced katana, the blade almost half a foot longer than it appeared to be, as he diagonally slashed at Viral's torso, angling the blade in mid slash so that it would meet along Viral's solar plexus.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2009)

*Tsuya *and *Shikka* walk around the village, then hear the fight going on.  The pair begin to sprint to the battle field.
____________

*Inka* continues to walk around the village, trying to imagine the woman.
____________
*
Kumori *plays with a rubber band in her hands, looking upto the sky once in a while as she walks.
____________

“Hellloooo…?” The kunoichi says once again.
____________

"Suiton: Mizuame Nabara!" *Tsuya* yells as they end up at the battle field, a sticky syrup being flown at *Viral’s* feet.

“Tsuya…don’t you think you’re being reckless…?” *Shikka* mutters to the kunoichi.

“You are never reckless when it comes to protecting someone you love.” Tsuya replies to the tall shinobi.

Shikka shrugs, “Well alright babe, I’ll give you your defense.” he says, moving right next to her, and pulling Kage Tatsu.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2009)

Walking through the village *Ichijin* sighed as he thought back to the battle.  “What happened to Ryu-san…” he wondered to himself as he thought about the things that happened and how his squad was fairing.  “I need to bump up their training…” he muttered as he walked.  

With a sigh he neared a clearing and gentle smile replaced the scowl that had been there moments before.  Ichijin then leaned against a tree bordering the clearing as he watched Ashe laying and enjoying the weak sun.  He remained quiet as he enjoyed the sight before him.
___________________________________

Jumping from rooftop to rooftop *Irakiri* looked at the streets below as she headed for the barracks.  “I have to deal with it sometime…” she said with a sigh as she continued on her way.  Irakiri dropped from the roof of the barracks and walked inside as she rubbed the back of her neck.  “Tomorrow…I will deal with sensei tomorrow…” Irakiri muttered as she grabbed her book and dropped on the bed to read.
___________________________________

“Achoo!” The blacked caped woman sneezed causing the hood to drop back to her shoulders.

“Bless you.”  *Mia* said with a chuckle as she set the plate down in front of her.  “Hope your not catching something…”

“Don’t think so…” she muttered looking up at Mia with her silver eyes.

“That’s good…” Mia said with a smile as she looked at the woman.  “You know, you have been coming in here everyday for a while and this is the first time I got a good look at you.  Mind if I ask your name?” she said to her sweetly.

“Oh…Koen…you can call me Koen.” she said returning the smile shyly.

“Well Koen it’s nice to meet you.  My name is Mia.  Let me know if I can get you anything else.” Mia said smiling as she walked away.

“I will thanks…” *Koen* answered as she picked up her chopsticks and began to eat her meal.
_________________________________

“I will find out where that bastard took her…” *Mikael* growled as he strode next to the massive eagle that held his partner.

“I’m sure you will…” Rin said quietly as she contemplated the feather she held with a yawn.

“Fuck off…” Mikael muttered his foul mood persisting.

Rin chuckled slightly then sighed.  “Why don’t you go see if you can find something out…again…” she said quietly.  “I will even follow you there…”

“Fine!”  Mikael snapped and took off as the eagle took to the higher altitudes.

Running at top speed he made it to the outskirts of Konoha in minutes and began to look for someone that might have information.  Eventually he spotted a tall redheaded kunoichi.  With a grin Mikael pulled one of his katanas and sped forward grabbing her by the hair and yanking it back as he pressed the tip of the sword into her ribs.

“I want some information and you will give it to me.  Understood?”  Mikael said with a growl.  “I am looking for Asasume Kiya…and I want to know where she is now!”
_______________________________

The doc spoke to *Kiya* and she vaguely comprehended what he said at first.  With wide eyes she looked at him, then moved to take a step away.  Though Kiya only took that step before she shook her head and dropped to her knees in a slump.  “My chakra is exhausted…” she mumbled as she squeezed her eyes shut.  

Silence surrounded Kiya as she knelt there letting her mind go black.  “I have nothing to go back to…why run…just let it end here…” she muttered quietly as a tear fell.

“Oh knock this self pity shit off!” a voice in her mind yelled at her.  “This isn’t you.  Your not like this, so don’t even think about it!”

“I can’t…I have no one…” Kiya replied in her mind.  “I have no reason…”

“That’s a bunch of bullshit and you know it!” the voice said as a vision began to form in her mind.  “Now get your ass up and get the hell out of here…run like I was chasing you!”  the vision said with a laugh as it cleared in her head.

“I can’t.  What’s the point?” she said sadly.

“Don’t act like such a whiney bitch!  Do you really think I want that careless asshole and the loud mouth raising my daughter?”  Tora yelled at her.  “Hell no!  So get your ass out of here…”

“Kagami Rei…” Kiya muttered as she looked at Tora and nodded.

“Now run!”  Tora yelled as she laughed.  “Oh…and by the way…”  she said with her typical smile.  “It’s okay…”

“What’s okay?”  Kiya asked confused.

“It’s okay…” Tora repeated once again.

“What are you talking about?  What’s okay?”  Kiya asked still confused.

“Oh knock this shit off!  You’re the smart one!  You know damn well what I am talking about.  Just get the hell out of here and remember…It’s okay!”  Tora said as she faded from Kiya’s mind.  “NOW GO!” she yelled though it only came across quietly.

With a shake of her head Kiya slowly came to her feet and glanced at Kurohara.  “I will kill you…and him…” she said quietly then took off into the caves.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2009)

Inka is startled, her blush dissapearing as she bends backwards to see Mikael as he pulls her by her hair. "I know just as much as you do you fucking shit, maybe even less. Now, I told you what I know, and if you don't let me out of this position I may just have to turn you to charcoal." She says, a string of flames running down her arm to her hand and begins to swirl around her hand becoming a bit bigger, and crackling louder.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ashe had seemed calm and serine at first, but her face was soon twisted into a hateful and angry look. She sits up and slams her fists on the ground. She had been dodging the Uchiha place, but maybe she should go back. She stands up quickly and picks up her large fan and swings it to the tree. It's response was a huge shudder and a large indent. It was easy to see, but it did no "actual" damage.". After that she falls onto her back and lays there with one knee up in the air. One hand went to her face and covered her eyes.

It wasn't long after that she decided to sit up and hold her knee's. Her head was in her knees and she was still. The image of her cousins passing her that one terrifying day haunted her. She hadn't even say goodbye, or even goodluck. In the air she could already sense all those shinibi's deaths. Everybody could. She comes back to herself. A hand gently goes to her neck and places her hand on the mark. She hadn't covered it in awhile. She knew on the inside that all the Uchiha's were suffering, but her uncle was getting the worst of it. There now was no heir.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 6, 2009)

"Sensai said you was a dragon that understoud how..."Ryu sighed and stopped mid-sentance and added, "At least they should notice it isn't really me. Due to the diffrent chakra's."
"I dont dout that but it doesn't really matter. Ichijin's dead no matter what happens."
Ryu said, "You underestimate him. Any shinobi that makes that mistake end up dead." One of the runes that surrounded the seal faded. _Got it... Just a few more days._
"Oh and I took the time to order the death of your ex."
Ryu's eyes widened and he remembered Mara he growled and said, "She has nothing to do with me or this! Leave her out of it!"
"Oh, so you do still have feelings for her."
"Of course I do. I would never let someone hurt her because of me. Thats why I left her in the first place!"
"Oh yes. After the death of your family."

Meanwhile
______________

"Enjoying the view Ichijin?"Draine asked, she held the 6ft long katana in her hand. Likly meaning she had an hostile intent but it wasn't the case. Her chakra remained low and the runes along the sword remained dull... for the mounment. Her only intent was giving him some information on Ryu. After all, she wanted to kill him personally why would she let someone control him?


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2009)

Virals byakugan saw everything. The attack by seijun and the attack by Tsuya and Viral sneered.

"Send as many cockroaches as you want to try and kill me! You're still just insects!" He said and completed the final handseal. He exhaled sharply funneling a massive amount of chakra into a Kazekaiten. The radius was at least 10ft of spinning slicing wind combined with the Hyuuga art, it made short work of the sticky water aimed at his feet and the stray wind diced the trees that were caught up in the attack. As his spin slowed he threw 5 kunai. One at Rukia, one at Seijun, one at Tsuya, one at Shikka and another one at a tree.

Viral was now infuriated, going back to how he was when he first became a seperate entity. He landed and spun towards Tsuya, Seijun having been knocked clear. With a depraved and mad look in his eyes sprinted towards Tsuya and with no grace or style threw a huge punch towards her face.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2009)

*Thwak! Thwak!*


Koyaiba was panting heavily, holding two swords in his hand. He focused more chakra into the one on his left, and a bright light shone from it. He spun and sliced it at the trunk of a tree.

*Thwak!*

Yanking the sword free, he rolled backwards. "Two swords technique...dance of 1000 birds!" His swords hummed through the air, weaving a net of glowing steel in front of him. As soon as the attack finished, Koyaiba reached quickly for the strength residing in the earth below. "Two swords technique...Final dance!" He brought the swords down in a savagwe overhead blow, splitting the trun of the tree. Koyaiba collapsed to the ground. He was worn out, and couldn't help bt remember his conversation with Musashi earlier that week...

*Thwak! Thwak! Bumf!*

_"Damn it...Musashi! Do we have another training dummy!"

"Fuck kid, you broke another one? You're going o fucking kill yourself, shithead! Get some rest!"

"No...I'm still not strong enough. That raider nearly killed me. If it weren't for Kenshi, I wouldn't be here now."

"Shit kid, you're a fucking genin! It's a wonder you even survived that hellhole, much less stayed up and fighting as long as you did!"

"Myou didn't fall. Neither did Kumori."

"You were fucking in the shit kid! Trust me, you're plenty strong! Now get some fucking rest! You won't be traning here untill you do!"_

Koyaiba sighed and got up. Dance of 1000 birds was fine...but Final dance still had some problems. Wearily, Koyaiba got up, and paused suddenly. In the distance, he could here yelling...and the sounds of a fight. _Should be interesting..._ he thought to himself. He took off, taking pains not to let himself be seen. After a few minutes of running, he saw what was happening. Seijun and Tsuya and somebody he didn't recognize were fighting...someone. "Dante?" He muttered to himself. "Impossible...they're fighting to kill." He watched the battle intently, but didn't dare interfere. Even at 100% he could tell that the Dante look-a-like was way above his level, and he was nowhere near 100% right now. Safer just to wait.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2009)

Tsuya dodges the kunai, then stands there for the punch, her eyes closed.  _*Thud*_ Shikka throws Kage Tatsu in the way of Viral's fist, the physical strengh matched.  

"Try again dude." Shikka growls, the sword like a wall.

Tsuya sprints around the sword, along with three others, “Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu.” all four of her growl, then begin flipping hand seals as they keep their distance.

“Tsuya, there isn’t enough water, don’t try it…” Shikka warned.

“I will do it Shikka…” Tsuya replies in a ‘don’t lecture me tone.

“Alright but it’s your funeral.” Shikka says, shaking his head.

Tsuya begins to pant, “Suiryuudan no Jutsu…” she mutters, her body at it’s limits to make so much water, four water dragons flying towards Viral, Shikka jumping out of the way.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 6, 2009)

_"Use them Sasuke...I beg of you. Your vision will not only be restored but you'll become much stronger. You have that potential...you can become the greatest Uchiha to live. You still care of the village and our clan. Sasuke...its not too late! You can re-join the village, they'll let you back in. You've only helped...you've killed Orochimaru, you defeated Kenpachi and now you have decided to help defend Konoha on your own free will. I may not understand this organization your in but I doubt they ordered you to do such things. You chose to act those actions because you wanted too..." Kenshin responded. He was almost pleading...begging his brother to do what he wanted.

"I will not do it. I dont need too. I dont need those...eyes for more power. I'll find some other way. I will not flee and run...I'm going to fight until I die" Sasuke responded back, looking as cold and merciless as ever.

"Stop bull shitting me! Listen...." Kenshin was almost out of breath due to the fact he was actually yelling now. The two brothers decided to take a walk away from the others when it became obvious that the battle would end today...

"All my life...I have lived by certain rules. Honor your father and mother...bring glory to the clan and protect the village. You have had your code of honor but now I'm asking you this...How many Uchiha died for you during the times we've fought alongside each other. How many more will die if you dont do what I ask. I know why you left...I know some things about your organization. If you do what I ask...your new-found power can actually  help bring peace to the land. You can defeat the Akatsuki Leader...you can...help destroy all those who threatened the peace. You can help usher a peace that villages havent known in a very, very long time. This is your chance....but most importantly...I want you to take my eyes...so at least my big brother doesnt go blind and be lost to darkness. I know as long as you live...there is always hope...hope that you and many others can bring everlasting peace.." Kenshin finished..looking at his brother. For a moment...Sasuke shown partial weakness in his eyes...the power that was radiated almost disappeared for a moment.

"Enough...you know nothing..." Sasuke turned around and began to walk away...back towards the others. He didnt want to hear this talk anymore...
"Kameda...come out..." Kenshin stated, out of nowhere just as Sasuke disappeared from view.
"You wanted to talk...?" Kameda asked.
"Yea...I got a big favor to ask you..." Kenshin simply responded. The young Uchiha smirked as Kameda raised an eyebrow.._

Sasuke kept his eyes posied but felt them. He felt the sadness...the despair...he wanted to stop thinking about the event but he couldnt...he was going mad...


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2009)

Viral was in a blind rage but he could see that the dragons did not have much substance to them. Four dragons all controlled by chakra. Viral exhaled and closed his eyes, he would defeat them using the gentle fist and disrupt the chakra flow within them. He felt the chakra on his hands and feet. He was ready

The dragons were now in close proximity. He flipped backwards, high into the air as one went for his feet. In his inverted state he pushed his arms out, palm thrusting the dragon below him and channelling the chakra into it. He smiled as the dragon dissipated.

However in his upside down state, another dragon came, trying to blindside him. He spun in the air and kicked the dragon straight in it's head, the chakra from the base of his foot, blasting through the dragon and making it explode.

Two more, as he landed on his hands, performing a hand stand. The last two attacked together. Viral had no time to get onto his feet and performed an incredible move. A regular kaiten but using his hands. However the kaiten was weaker and the normally absolute defense was breached by a dragon which hit him and flung him a few metres away. He tumbled and skidded, wet now and a little dazed but fine. He ended up sitting on a massive felled tree.

He clapped at Tsuya's effort. 

"You got me wet. Well done." he said, noticing her heavy breathing. He dusted himself off and then without so much of a warning he raced towards them, he pulled out his sword, speared it into the ground and used it to vault himself at Shikka this time. A drop kick but he had started a spin as he vaulted. It was another strange way to use the kaiten, though this one was slightly different. The chakra on his feet was sharper, whilst the chakra from his legs to his head was progressivly lesss sharp but more power. 

It was a drill and it was aimed right at Shikka's head


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Mar 7, 2009)

"Okay so let's get straight." Seta spat the stalk of straw, resting his back on the comfort of the straw heap. "What's the business? Why you been stumbling around here? You didn't fought, AND you weren't up north in Iwa with the rest.... and... and you're alive. Where've you been?"


"........"


"What?  Hey hey I'm talking, and don't look down when I'm talking to you, please."


".............."


"Hey dude I'm being polite. Don't fuck with me. You have a tongue do ya? Say something! Make some noise, dumb ass!"  


"......................" 


"Shithead." Seta got another straw and put it into his mouth, stood up, took some steps and ran with almost all his breath taken away after kicking the quiet cow real hard in the jaw.


"Now you made some nooooooooooise............"




_____________________________________ 



The door opened, yet instead of the Hokage stepped outside a majestic brown-hair man glamored in a warrior robe. A katana hung aside his waist, ornated with golden figures of dragon skull from the sheath up to the hilt.

Eyeing straight forward he strode past with haste, making no sound on the ground where his foot laid. 

The Hokage strolled out from the door just seconds later, first distracted, then forcused on the new person who seemed out of the citizen list. Glancing between her and the guard who accompanied, he awaited an explanation.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 7, 2009)

_It was the final day of the battle...the day it all ended...

Gouzu and Miezu fought with duel swords, picking up weapons from the enemy soldiers. They fought together as they simply slaughtered through the hordes. Many battles were occuring all around in the mountain pass. Gouzu and Miezu fought with such unity that it was simply amazing. Just as the last enemy soldier fell...the two rejoiced. They turned around...looking as the enemy hordes began to fall back in preperation for one mass horde to elminate the remaining Konha Shinobi.

"Gouzu! Miezu! My sons!" A vetern Uchiha Jounin stepped forward, calling his sons. He was their father and of course...looked just like them. He could only nod as Gouzu began to walk towards his father as the two grinned. But out of the fog that patrtially covered the battlefield came a rider...whose's distinguished armor meant he wasnt just some regular soldier. "Miezu!!!!! NO!!!!" The Father could only shout as Miezu turned around, confused only to see an axe decapite Miezu. Blood oozed out from the headless body as the body fell too the floor as the head rolled towards the Uchiha Jounin. Snapping completely, The Jounin charged forward and clutched an axe of his own.

The Jounin found with such an intensity...most shinobi would just stare in fear at his anger. The Jounin began to cut down numerous enemy soldiers that were coming out of the fog to ensure the Demonic Big Shot returned to controlled terriory. Limbs flew and bodies fell and blood was spilled as the Jounin finally fought through over 20 of the soldiers just to fall on his knees and stare at the dead body of his son. Tears filled his eyes as he held the headless body of Miezu and unleashed a blood lusted cry. Gouzu and several others attempted to drag away the father to ensure he did not attempt a suicide attack.

Sasuke ran his blade through one of his foes, another kill to his kill count. The enemy had fallen back again for now as bodies littered the battlefield. But the cries of the angered father gathered everbody's attention and each and every one of them felt that feeling...that feeling of sadness..._

_But after an hour or so...the horns rung again...the final wave had come..._

Sasuke angrily clenched his fists as he shook with anger. The next events...hurt him the most...


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 7, 2009)

Seijun shook his head to clear the haze; Viral's previous Kaiten had knocked him into a tree, dazing him long enough to keep him out of the exchange between Tsuya, Viral, and Shikka. Seijun stood up, adjusting his grip on his katana. He watched impassively as Viral combatted the dragons and Shikka, transferring his sword to his left hand as he crouched and raised the blade to shoulder-level.

Seijun closed his eyes, and exhaling softly. When Viral's attack on Shikka came to an end, the young Tenken charged with the *Ishiki Gatotsu,* using his right hand to balance and aim as he snapped his shoulders, wrist, hips, and left foot to extend the sword at maximum reach as Seijun delivered a powerful thrust to the center of Viral's back.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tsuya* growls wanting to continue to help, but she staggers back when he claps.  She stands once more, “I can’t give up…Rukia is a friend.  I’ll push myself to the absolute limit…” She mutters, pulling out her twin katanas,  sliding into a special position, “I’ll fight as long as I’m alive, I will stop backing down…” she says, her body still weak, but she seems to have  gotten the strength back.
*
Shikka* stands, taking the hit, and in a burst of smoke and flames, he’s gone, “We can use a bunch of fancy jutsu, but sometimes ancient techniques are the best.” he says from a tree, he grins, leaping down, and going for a swipe with his blade.
________________________

The young kunoichi looks at the hokage with a grin, “Hey!  You must be Hokage-sama!  Well, I have a favor for you…If you would accept me back into Konoha’s ranks, I am a worthy kunoichi.  I was a chuunin with the bastard Kenpachi, I am obviously an Inuzuka.  I also would like you to understand about Kuma and Ookami, they are my partners.” She says to the second man, not aknowladging the first, then points to her bear and then her wolf


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2009)

"Welcome back." Viral smirked as he noticed the silent warrior get up and run towards his back. He had entered the blind spot, but only partly so. Shikka too attacked, from above, viral didn't feel like performing another kaiten. It had gotten a little boring. Instead he threw down a smoke bomb, engukfing both in the zero visibilty smog and unbeknown to them, made a seal to hiraishin out of the smoke, leaving the two on their own in the grey gas.

He appeared behind Tsuya and performed a jutsu. Just which one he had performed was a mystery


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2009)

*OOC: Okay guys...I am calling a roll call.  Will everyone please post in the OOC that your still posting and the characters you are posting with.  Just need the names...thanks.  Oh...if you need it the OOC thread link is *here.



The heat seared as Kiya moved, in her exhausted state she couldn’t do much but she was able to heighten a couple of her senses.  So with her sense of smell and sight strengthened she moved at a brisk pace through the labyrinth of caves.

It was more than  a few times she came to dead ends causing her to scream in frustration. Kiya could feel her strength decreasing by the moment but she was determined to get out.  “What the hell?!” she shrieked at one wall as she saw yet another blunt end to the tunnel.  “Did that asshole go all over this place?!” Kiya yelled as she hit the wall and slide down it in frustration.  “I won’t make it…” she said fighting the tears as she sat on the ground almost ready to give up.
_________________________________

“A little fucking fighter are you?”  Mikael said with a manic chuckle as he twist the sword slightly through the girls ribs, rubbing on the bone as the tip slid in even further.  “You better not be lying to me you little bitch…” he then growled.  “Oh and put your fucking fire out.  It service no point with me.” Mikael snapped as he jerked back on her hair.
________________________________

“Anything else I can getcha?”  Mia asked as she leaned her hip on the table.

“No…I’m fi-” Koen begins then shakes her head.  “You know, another cup of tea would be nice.  If you don’t mind…”

“Of course not!  I live to serve!”  Mia said giving the kunoichi a wink as she went off to get her drink.

“This is a really nice place…” Koen says as small smile graced her lips.  “She was right…” 

“Who was?” Mia asked as she set the tea down.

“Oh…sorry…didn’t realize you were back…” Koen said blushing slightly.  “Just a friend I knew once…”

“Maybe you will know them again.  The world is small.  You never know…” Mia said with a chuckle as she thought of those she knew and had lost.

“Yeah…you never know…” Koen said as she took a sip of her tea both women lost in thought.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 10, 2009)

_Smoke...he's annoying,_ Seijun decided, pulling himself up short as he plunged into the smoke. Tsuki-Neji flashed out, to Seijun's surprise. Two chains braced against each other, blocking Shikka's misdirected slash. Seijun used the chains to restrain the blade, lest Shikka try again before he realized he was attacking an ally. "Shikka-san, it's me," Seijun said firmly. "He moved out of the way before we arrived..."

Seijun released Shikka's sword, and decided to do this the easiest way he could: Seijun jumped straight up, out of the smoke, then used Shikku Tosei for a nice little "double jump" as he looked around for Viral....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2009)

"I figured that much."* Shikka* mutters as he pulls the blade up.  He charges out of the smoke, looking around quickly, seeing Viral behind Tsuya, “You bastard!  Let her out of this battle!” He says, then jabs his chest with his thumb, “Take her big brother instead.” he growls, stepping forward, KageTatsu aimed for Viral.

*Tsuya* glares at Viral, she spins with her blades, the pair holding KageTatsu in place while her foot goes back, aimed for Viral’s stomach, "Stay out of this Shikka..." she growls at her adoptive brother.“Oh crap…” she mutters, as Viral begins his jutsu.
_______________

*Inka* flinches, “I’m not lying you little shit.  I’m just surprised you could reach up so high.  And also, I will not put my god damn fire away.  Can you go without being burned?  No mere mortal can, and I don’t remember seeing you.  Another tip of advice, never mess with a demon.” She says with a small chuckle, her ribs cracking and moaning as the blade sits.
_______________

*Kumori *continues to walk around, walking just inside the gate, and relaxing on the ground nearby.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2009)

Viral had finished his jutsu before Tsuya had turned around and allowed himself a smirk as he blocked the kick with a basic low front block. The block was perfect and he felt the shin buckle and snap under the force. It was followed by a palm thrust into her gut, using the gentle fist style.

He glanced at the other two warriors that had emerged from the smoke and smirked, as if to say 'I'm way outta your league'


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2009)

*Tsuya* coughs, then drops to the ground, her organs wounded.
*
Shikka's* glare is sharp and peircing as he watches Viral, "Now you've fucking done it..." he says with a snarl.   He grips KageTatsu, which begins to shine, the two rubies glowing.  He charges at his top speed, his blade sharper than ever.  He missed Viral at first, slicing a tree clean in half before turning and trying once more.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 10, 2009)

Seijun closed his eyes, sheathing his sword as he backflipped artfully in the air. Seijun exhaled softly, throwing out his right arm as he put his body upside down in mid-air. "Tsuya-chan, hold on," he breathed. "Capture everything beneath the heavens....*Tenka!!"

Seijun's right arm seemed to explode, though it was only the fabric being torn apart as Tsuki-Neji's chains leaped from Seijun's arm and multiplied in a violent frenzy. The heads speared rocks, trees, and the earth itself as they searched for holds. Seijun completed his flip, landing like a cat on one, taut chain as he used his green eyes to direct them. The veritable forest moved and functioned like a living entity, as six chains appeared from the sky above, wrapping up Tsuya like a wounded child and carrying her away from Viral to safety.

Meanwhile, almost two dozen more chains rained down on Viral as if in divine judgement, attacking in a way that wouldn't hinder Shikka by coming at Viral from straight above and his two sides, deadly heads glinting with malevolent light...

*= Tenka is a term meaning "All under heaven."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2009)

"Whoa!" Viral said and leaped backwards from the flurry of attacks. Shikka's blade was frighteningly sharp and the 24 chains were fast. Viral deflected a few as he ran. His only chance was to move out of range in a hurry.

"Hmph, can't even use my hiraishin." he grumbled as he deflected as many as he could, his coat being torn to shreds. After a good 30 seconds of high speed dodging one finally hit him and it hit with deadly results, piercing through his right shoulder and pinning him down as Shikka descended upon him.

Nothing but a look of pure satisfaction exuded from his face at the situation


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 10, 2009)

Seijun beckoned, using both arms to guide the chains. Six chains lashed out from behind Viral, three on either side as they moved in front of him, hoping to tie him to the tree. 

Knowing Viral would have a way out, Seijun flicked his katana loose, and bent his knees. He'd have to bide his time, but Seijun would be ready to keep up the pressure when Viral moved. As an after-thought, Seijun detailed three other chains to hover, acting as serpentine guardians over the young girl....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2009)

*Shikka* goes in, sprinting forward at the shinobi...Then he trips, falling face-first onto a patch of mud.  Viral at that moment laughs slightly at Shikka's suspense.  Shikka then pushes up, glaring at the evil ninja.  He stands rubbing the mud out of his eyes and face.  He then charges once more, his feet losing grip before being in range.  He slashes down at the shinobi furiously.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hikaru* walked alongside *Raito*, looking around a bit. Raito had a constant stare on Hikaru, but Hikaru tried desperately to not let it bother him as they walked. To put it simply, the ignoring wasn't working all that well.

"That's not normal, you know... That doesn't just happen to people." Raito finally spoke up, noting Hikaru's recently changed appearance.

"I get it!" Hikaru exclaimed, glaring at Raito with his newly-red eyes. This obviously wasn't the first time Raito had bugged him about this. "My eyes turned red, my hair turn this bluish color. I can't help it. It just happened." He said, trying to calm himself a bit.

When Hikaru glared at him, Raito jumped a bit. "But your eyes kinda creep me out. They give me the chills." He said, shivering a bit.

"Blah, blah, blah. Nobody is forcing you to follow me. Can't you go find yourself a girlfriend to go bug?" Hikaru asked.

"Can't you?" Raito retorted.

"Shut up. There is only tw... one girl who I would ever even consider being in a relationship with that I know, but I respect her too much to bother her with my... You know what? Forget I said anything." Hikaru mumbled the last sentence. "I'm thirsty." he said.

"How about that place?" Raito asked, pointing to some sort of shop.

"It looks like a teahouse..." Hikaru said as they walked in and sat down, waiting for someone to serve them.
-----
*Akari* skipped along, carrying a few bags with things she bought in them. She was beginning to become fond of shopping recently. She found something new every time she went somewhere. However, she always seemed to find herself alone. Akari looked around,trying to find a good shop to go to. She found a shop that had various jewelries at it and began to look at its wares.
-----
*Kanji* stood in the forest with *Tensai*. "You're doing it wrong!" Kanji yelled, getting down on all fours. "It's flip back, lunge, pin down, bite, pull." He instructed, going through the actions he said.

_Kanji! How may times do I have to tell you? I'm. A. Dog._ Tensai told Kanji in his telepathic way. He was in his enlarged state.

"No excuse! You look like a wolf and therefore I will train you to fight!" Kanji yelled, not noticing how loud he was.

_I'm a dog! When would I need to fight?_ Tensai asked.

"There are plenty of ninja hounds out there. You will be one of them!" Kanji laughed.

_Weirdo._
-----
*Myou* walked around, approaching the genin barracks. "Well... I haven't seen anyone in quite awhile. I wonder where everyone is...." She sighed, bored.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2009)

Turning his attention from Ashe, *Ichijin* looked at the person who spoke.  His stance remained relaxed but his body tensed, ready for anything.  “It is a view I am becoming fond of…”  Ichijin says with his voice flat, no emotions showing.  “What can I do for you?” he said quietly as he looked the person over.  “And, I am sorry…I seem to be at a disadvantage since you know me…and I don’t seem to know who you are…” Ichijin added giving her a questioning look.
________________________________________

“Oh…I’ll be back in a few…” *Mia* said smiling down at Koen as she heard others enter the restaurant.  “Nice…” she said quietly looking the pair over.  

“Don’t worry Mia.  I can deal with them for you.” the other waitress said with a slightly evil grin.

“Thanks anyway, but that is my table.  And, you know how the boss prefers we stick to our stations.” Mia said walking toward them.

“Right, but you have been busy in the back so I will take a table or two for you.  Starting with that one.”  she said moving forward.

“Don’t…even…think…about…it…” Mia growled causing the other girl to pause.  

“Fine…whatever…” she said whirling around and heading to check on another table.

Koen chuckled over her tea as she watched the pair, slightly impressed with the way that Mia intimidated the other girl.

“Now aren’t you just a tall glass of water on a hot day…” Mia said smiling at the pair as she glanced at *Hikaru*.  “What can I get you nice gentlemen?”  she asked waiting to take their order.
________________________________________

As *Myou* walked in the door Irakiri dove over the side of the bed and pulled a kunai trying to look so she could identify the person.  Her heart raced as she peered around the end of her truck and spied Myou.  Immediately relaxing she laid on the floor for a moment before she chuckled to herself.  “Afraid of my own sensei…” *Irakiri* growled as she got to her feet.  “Hey Myou-chan…how have you been?” she said sheepishly as she grabbed her book and dropped back down on the bed.
________________________________________

“You little bitch…” growled Mikael as he listened to her words.  His body grew tense, the anger barely contained for the moment.  “Are you a demon now?  Well I am the devil fucking spawned!” he screamed at her.  Out of anger he thrust his sword straight through her.  The blood glistened on the thin metal blade as the hilt slammed into her back.  “I didn’t know demons bled…” Mikael said with a chuckle as he pushed one last time.  “Now look what you made me go and do.  I usually prefer to play with my prey and you made me finish it to quickly.  Though I think you…” Mikael said with a pause as he pulled the sword out quickly and let her drop to the ground.  He licked the blood of the tip of his blade as he grinned down at her.  “Got what you deserve…” he said and winked as moved on.  Gone with a flash, leaving the kunoichi to bleed out her life on the ground.
____________________________________

“What the hell?!” Tora’s voice exclaimed in Kiya’s head.  “You seriously can’t be giving up already!”

“Go away…” Kiya muttered as she wiped her eyes.

“Never.  You hear me?  Never.” she said smugly as the sight of her flickered in her mind.  “We made that promise as kids.  We would never leave each other.”

“But…you can’t…” Kiya began choking on her words.

“Do you really think a little thing like that would separate us?”  Tora said rolling her eyes.  “Please.  I thought you knew me!  I thought you were the smart one!”

Kiya just shook her head without saying a word.

“Self pity is it?  For what?”  Tora said as she paced.  “So what.  Some guy looked at your insides.  Your….really….insides….” she said and gave a shiver.  “That’s really gross actually…”

At those words Kiya stifled a sob and wiped at the tears that began to fall.

“Okay…”  Tora said cringing.  “Wrong choice of words.  Just get your ass out of here before he does it again.” 

Sniffing slightly Kiya shook her head.  “Maybe this will end it all.  Can’t bring me back again…” she muttered softly.

“Seriously!  After what Vergil did for you?  You would waste your life like this?  Without a fight?  And, you said you loved him!  What are you?  Some worthless bitch?”  Tora growled at her.  

“No…” Kiya mumbled quietly.

“That’s all you are.  You don’t deserve his love or the love anyone if your going to act like this.” Tora said with a glare.

“No…” Kiya said a little stronger.

“Then get the fuck up!”  Tora screamed this time as she stomped a foot.

At that Kiya leapt to her feet and took off once more.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Hikaru* and *Raito* exchanged a look, as if they both knew what each other was thinking, but they were quite off.

_This girl is totally hitting on Hikaru... Just because his look changed._ Raito was thinking.

Hikaru was thinking, _Why is Raito staring at me?_ He turned to *Mia*. "I'm in the mood for something sweet. I'll have a cup of tea and... some dango. Mitarashi style, if you have it." He said, flashing a smile at Mia.

Raito shook his head. "You haven't eaten dango in years, Hikaru-kun. I'll have tea and dango too, but I'll have hanami dango." He ordered, not glancing up.
-----
*Myou* jumped onto her bed and turned to look at *Irakiri*. "I've been okay, I guess. Really bored, though. I kind of want to do something." She said, sitting up. "How have you been?" Myou asked. _I should totally get Irakiri-chan out of here. Every time I see her, she is reading. I should take her to the hot springs. She would enjoy that, I think..._ Myou thought.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 11, 2009)

"FUUC-..." Inka screams then coughs up the crimson liquid, "You're nowhere...near...him..." she whispers, trying to get the last word in before her body crumbles to the ground, her slightly tanned body staining in the liquid. She coughs once more, blood splattering acrossed the ground, being left for death to find.

_?Lady Lust?Sir Wrath?I cannot believe what you will put me through once more?' Inka speaks, in her demon form, standing before a man and a woman._

_'Okibi, time to go back to our home?Hell.' The woman spits._

_?I don?t fucking care anymore okay! I have enough to worry about! I die before I have any worth in that world! My brother, I have *friends*! I have even fallen in love! I don?t care what the fuck you do with me! Just don?t?by all means torture the people that become close to me. If you do?I will kill you single handedly!? Inka yells, tears streaming down her face._

_?You do not yell at us. We are your superiors, you have no right.? the man says calmly._

_?I told you! I don?t fucking care god damn it! I won?t deal with this shit any longer!? Inka says, striking Wrath, slamming her fist into his stomach, making him double over._

_?You worm?we raise you?and this is what we get.? the woman growls._

_?You know what! You call what you did raising me!? It was the shittiest thing to ever happen to me! You left me with a god damn mutt all the fucking time! And there?s no fucking way that you could even be considered to have raised me! I am fucking sick of you?? Inka screams, her face tear-stained._

_The pair become silent, then look at each other, ?Ok__ibi, calm yourself.? The man says, continuing to be calm._

_?My name is not Okibi. It?s Inka you bastard.? Inka growls, flames cracking from her hands._

_The woman rubs her head, ?What has come to you?? she says, shaking her head._

_?I was raised by a fucking hellhound! THEN I risk my life as a fucking kunoichi damn it! THAT is what happened to your fucking Okibi.? Inka spits, absolutely shaking in anger, ?I will only fucking come back to that shit hole, if it starts to freeze over!?_

_?Why do you push? When all you need is to subdue.? The man says._

_?I am fucking in love damn it! And?My best friends are mortals, nothing can take me away from them?not even Satan himself.? Inka says, sending a punch, snapping Wrath into a paralysis. She turns to Lust, ?One more fucking word?And you?ll become less than you?ve ever been.? Inka says to the woman._

_?You cannot take me Okibi.? The woman says, as the man stands once more._

_Inka closes her eyes, a punch going towards them both, they step out of the way and everything around goes black._
_---------------------------_
*Kumori* hears Inka?s first scream, she runs toward the yell, to see Inka?s quiet, bloody body, though now has red-orange marks up and down her body. She checks the pulse, _*?She?s still alive??*_ she thinks to herself, making a clone and together carrying the body to the village, taking her to the hospital, but having the help of a guard at this point.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 11, 2009)

"Me? I'm Draine Hayabusa and wish to kill my direct descendant, known to you as Ryu but it seems he's currently somewhere I cannot reach without killing myself. Therefore, I'm unwillingly wish to assist you in finding the cause and bring back Ryu so I can kill him and yourself. Naturally that ruins the fun if I did it as soon as he;s back so i'd leave you alone for at least a week."She kept her Katana in hand not holding it in any perticular stance.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2009)

"Hahaha" Viral laughed uncontrollably, just as the final strike came down, "Aren't you forgetting someone?" The sword pierced through Viral stomach and there was a puff of smoke as the kage bunshin disappeared.

"Whilst you were horsing around in the smoke I teleported behind Tsuya, so she could not see either. I made a kage bunshin and had you fight with it, whilst I, as you can see now, was free to pick up Rukia and go on my merry way."

Viral was well out of the trio's range and carried Rukia as if she were a sack of potatoes. "I had to injure Tsuya to shift your focus onto her and fill your mind with vengeance so you would forget about my original objective, Rukia." he said slapping her ass

Viral shook his head at Seijun, "Vergil would be mortified that his student would succumb so easily to emotion. And you call yourself a shinobi! But hey, thanks for the memories." he gloated

With that Viral threw a kunai in the opposite direction and hiraishined away leaving the trio with nothing but an injured friend.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 11, 2009)

Jasik was wondering aimlessly and hit a tree. "Sorry." he said, thinking it was a person. He looked up, to see it was a tree. "Jasik you're getting crazier as your life goes on." he said to himself. He looked up a little, to see a dent in the tree. He looked up a little more, to see Ashe, her hands around her knees, hand on her mark.

"Hey..." he said to her, sitting down next to her. He hadn't talked to Ashe in a while, and he felt he needed to clear things up with her. "I'm sorry for acting so...weird. our Ichijin's now...I shouldn't interfere." He sighed a sigh of regret...regret of not showing his feelings earlier. He mentally kicked himself, and looked at her.

"What's wrong?" he asked. His voice was a whisper now, he didn't know why. Maybe i was because this was a personal thing. His face was curious, but soft. He pushed his feelings aside, hopefully permanently.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 11, 2009)

She was relaxing and just sitting there. She had nearly fell asleep before she jumps a bit at something hitting upon the tree. Her hands stayed around her knees. her knuckles and hands seemed a bit dirty and there was a tiny indention in the earth. The indent in the tree was able to be seen since it was in the shadows currently. She ignored him for the most part but listens to him anyways. "Ichijin?" she said with a calm voice and watches him. "He is okay I suppose" she said as if she didn't hear what he said right. She blinks some and watches him with her eyes. 

"Well..." she said as she stood up swiftly. "I really must be going" she mutters some and bends over to pick up each of her weapons on the ground and set them in the appropriate places on her body. A hand went to move some hair out of her face. She still hadn't bothered to put it up since. "I'll see you later I suppose" she gives a tiny smile then starts to walk away from the tree and to the lake. She was headed to the lake they all met upon. Kiya, Dante, Ichirou, Shark,  and all the others.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 11, 2009)

Jasik caught her arm before she could make it out of his reach. "Ashe..." he said. He looked in her eyes, studying them, reading them. "You know, if there's ever anything wrong, you can tell me, right?" he asked. He stood up, looking down to see Ashe's eyes.

Jasik was still holding on to her arm. He gave her a look that said _Yo can tell me anything._ He stepped a little closer, guiding her arm back to to her side, and letting go.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ashe was walking away before she was suddenly pulled back. She listens to him. About how if she needed to talk to someone. "I will be fine" she said plainly then turns away to Ichijin for a few seconds. A tiny smile formed on her lips but it was quickly eliminated. "I will be seeing you" she said swiftly then looks away from Ichijin, though she was talking to him.

She turns her body which makes her hair move with her as she starts to walk away. She didn't want to bother Ichijin at the moment, and maybe she should check up on her uncle. Last she heard he was tossing people out of the room and yelling at them. "Maybe I can-" she mumbles some, but stops at that sentence. The wind blows more and tugs at the strands of her hair and loose clothing.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 11, 2009)

Jasik's jaw dropped as Ashe mentally slapped him inthe face. He closed his mouth, and stared at Ashe with longing. "Oh, what the hell." he said, as he grabbed her arm, and pulled her to the tree. He leaned down and pressed his lips against hers, his eyes closing immedatly.

He twirled some of Ashe's hair around his finger, still kissing her. He had his arms around her, losing himself in the kiss.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ashe had continued to walk with the cut off sentence. she suddenly was tugged by Jasik to the tree. "Hey what gi-" she complains loudly a bit and suddenly was behind the tree. Suddenly she felt his lips on hers. Her eyes went wide in shock some. she didn't know what to do really. Her body shook some but she was able to turn her head after she got over it. She was still there and she releases his hand from her hair. 

She walks a few feet past him and straitens her hair with her hand. The wind blows it. She had her eyes closed. "Forgive me for saying this, but keep in mind I must go see my uncle. Also he is right over there" she says then looks back at him her eyes only partly open. She lets go of her hair and lets the wind take it as she closes her eyes and starts to walk forward again. She could have slapped him, but she decided not to. There were more important things, and also it seems he had already been slapped by the look on his face.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2009)

Ichijin continued to lean against the tree with his shoulder, his arms crossed on his chest as he listened and watched the area around them.  Ichijin?s eyes narrowed slightly and began to flicker between Draine and Ashe as Jasik showed up.  ?Do you really think you can get away with killing either of us??  Ichijin said with a smirk as he looked down at the girl.  ?And, honestly with those words I don?t know if I would trust your assistance.? he stated, his Hyuuga eyes flickering once more between the two.  

Then the kiss happened.  Ichijin immediately straightened and pushed away from the tree dropping his arms to his side and moved to take a step forward before he remember the important conversation he was in at the moment.  His eyes narrowed even further as his temper flared, a noticeable twitch had begun in his jaw as he watched and listened to Ashe.  A slight smirk then graced his lips as he turned back to Draine.  ?It seems I have a situation to deal with.  If you would so kindly either tell me what you feel you need to it would be appreciated.? Ichijin said as he crossed his arms and waited.
__________________________________________

?Oh?I?ve been okay?? Irakiri says blushing slightly as she laid the book down on her chest.  ?Not to much going on?? she mumbled as she thought about her current state of running and hiding from her sensei.  ?Something you want to do in particular??  Irakiri asks Myou as she sits up and places the bookmark in her book and gives a slight smile.
__________________________________________

Koen chuckles slightly as she sees Mia with the pair that sat down.  ?A little obvious?? she mumbles as she takes another sip of her tea and turns her attention back to the paper she had been reading.

?Okay?tea and two different orders of dango?? Mia says with a grin.  ?Nothing else to go with that??  she says chuckling and gives the oblivious Hikaru a wink as she walks off to fill their order.  ?Damn fine looking man?? she says with a chuckle and walks into the back kitchen.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 11, 2009)

Jasik stood there, smiling a loving smile at Ashe, even though she rejected him. Yuriko was waling over to Jasik though when he kissed her, and she dropped her jaw as he did. "What the fuck Jasik!" she screamed at him. She walked up to him, and athough Ashe hadn't slapped him..phyiscally, she did. Her strength knocked him tothe ground, and he stumbled up. "You know she's taken! Why did you do that?" she yelled at him.

"Gosh, I need more self-control." Jasik said. He was still looking at Ashe, but not smiling anymore. He noticed Ichijin tense up. "_Oh, I forgot he was here._" he thought.

"And look! Ichijin's right there! I hope hekicks your ass. Gosh, you're so stupid! Why would you do that?" she yelled.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 11, 2009)

She suddenly stops and hears their conversation she wasn't too far away from them. She had lingered and listened for a few seconds. As she walked away she blushes thinking about the kiss from the war with Ichijin. She blushes and looks back some to look at Ichijin for a few seconds before turning away and walking to the village. She was mad at herself a bit really.

Ashe instead of going to the village had turned to a road and went to the lake. It seemed the same, if not effected by the damages from the attacks on Konoha. This is where they all met. A tiny smile crossed her lips. _'You have beautiful eyes. Like my mother'_ she blinks and opens her eyes after remembering that. "It seems such a long time ago" she chuckles to herself then de-arming herself by putting her weapons along the side of a nearby rock. she lays down in the grass, but not too close to the water to get wet. The wind blew and her hair was spread out on the grass. All this made her smile. It sent her mind into reminiscing about the good times. Of Tora, Dante, Shark, Ichirou, Kiya, Gondara, Hikaru, and Kihei. A tiny giggle even escaped her lips.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2009)

"Well sis, it's just you and me now" Viral said bounding from tree to tree, "though I really don't look at you as a sister." 

Rukia began to stir.

"Oi! OI! Put me the fuck down you donkey raping shit eater! Is this some sort of kidnapping, I'll kick your godammed ass you pants on head retard!" Rukia spat out. Viral simply responded with a laugh.

"Well, keep yapping it provides me with a lot of amusement but if you cross a line then I'll be forced to rip out your vocal chords." he said with such killing intent that Rukia froze. She knew she was no match for him and was paralysed. A dark rage welled up in her but it was unable to surface under the icy fear that threatened to freeze her completely.

They soon reached a cave which Viral sped through a labrynth of tunnels to finally get to their underground base. 

"Welcome to your new home for the next...well, however long it takes to get what we want." Viral said plopping her unceremoniously on the hard rock.

"What do you want?" Rukia asked curious, but still mad as hell.

"An element. Our father was one of the few to have a mutation within his Hyuuga bloodline and develop the Ice element. It's been passed on to Dante and to Vergil and in all likelihood, you. Unfortunately the elemental ability fades if its not practiced regularly and Dante being the instinctual fighter he is, never fucking practices hence why I don't have it either. So now it fall on you to give me the ability."

Dr Kurohara stepped out from around the corner. "Well, you've got her. Now first we'll have to speed up the activation process as we can't very well wait around for you to activate it organically can we?" he took out a series of needles.

"Now, this will hurt..a lot." Viral held the woman down as she struggled and spat out obscenities. Kuroharainjected the purple liquid into her and immediately her eyes rolled up and was in incomprehensible pain. So much that she could not even scream, merely shudder as wave after wave of agony engulfed her.

"So how long?" Viral said as he watched dispassionately at the convulsing woman

"Hard to say, could be hours or weeks. Depends on a lot of things." Kurohara walked to his surgical tools and zipped them up. He wouldn't be needing them on this occasion. "So who else do you want?"

"Well we got hiraishin, kage bunshin, Ice, Wind, Water, healing and Byakugan. Hm. I think a sharingan too, then that should be enough, although we need a huge chakra capacity." Viral said

"We'll need a good ol fashioned body for that. No shortcuts for that I'm afraid."

"I'll do some scouting, see who has the highest capacity, though thats going to be a fun fight." Viral said lying down, "I'm taking a nap let me know...if theres anything you feel I should know." 

Viral yawned and instantly fell asleep.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2009)

*Kumori *and the guard bring the kunoichi?s body to the hospital where she gets her lung, and the wounds sewn up.  The medics begin to heal the young kunoichi to somewhat assure her survival.

_?Wh-where am I?? Inka says as she looks around, she?s in a dark forest, alone.

?You?re home Okibi-chan?? says a voice in the shadows says as the person steps out, he was tall and thin, he had short silver hair with onyx eyes.

?I am not home, the desert is my home.? Inka says then snaps, ?I do NOT want to be fucking called Okibi?my name is Inka now Kokuei-kun?? she growls slightly.

?Remember, you don?t know where you are exactly?You?re finding out where you want to be truly?what?s deep in your heart.? Kokuei says, a small smile on his face, ?You truly love the mortal world?don?t you?? he adds.

?Kokuei-kun?To tell you the truth?I feel more loved?in the mortal realm, then in hell?? Inka says, standing in the same spot as she showed up at.

?It?s alright, I can understand better then everyone else?? Kokuei says, nodding at Inka.

?P-please?just tell me?where the hell am I?? Inka asks pathetically. 

?You are in Konoha?s forest within you mind.  And I must be going?you have a second chance Okibi-chan?take it?and take advantage of the mortal life.? Kokuei says as he disappears and Inka begins to gain consciousness._

*Inka?s* eyes crack open, she take a small breath, confirming that she?s alive.
_______________

?Damn it!  What the hell!?  Ain?t you the observant one!?  Why didn?t you see it!?? *Shikka* yells at *Seijun* frustratedly.

*Tsuya* tries to stand, the broken leg not allowing it what so ever.  ?I don?t even have enough chakra for a minor wound let alone a broken bone?? she thinks to herself, then watches her serpentine protectors. 
________________

?What the hell happened!?? A short man covered in weapons yells as he stares at the ruins of the original Konohagakure,

?I?m just as out of the loop Donki.? A average sized man mutters shaking his head.

?I know but?!  We are gone for just three years and this happens Heisui!? The other man yells once more.

?Let?s just go and find the nearest town?? The average man says.

?Right.? The first man says as the pair take off towards the new Konoha.
_________________
*
Sora *began to look for a place to live after talking to the hokage, she then found the perfect home for the three, a cave?She walks back to the village, getting some supplies to help her make the cave more livable.
_________________
*
Donki *gets to Konoha with his partner, he walks in, being known by now as an assassin from the original Konoha.  He wanders around, watching everything around, ?So Konoha rebuilt in another location?? he mutters as he wanders, his partner on his own.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 12, 2009)

"Excuse me, I fail to understand that last part... Ichijin."Draine said and then replied to his eariler anwsure. "Trust me, what you saw of Ryu before is only half of the power he has while being controlled. Maybe you should understand the destructive power of his Arch Field resengan. Let me put it this way, put him in the centre of your new village and everything you know is gone. Therefore, I would recommend listening to me and allowing me to assist you in the return of your... dragon freind. We can worry about who will be killing who another time after this current problem is over come."

Ryu (E) sat down in a tree eating an apple, the scythe lay beside the tree's bark and was currently in the form of a staff...


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2009)

Megumi was sweating hard. She had never run so much in her life and was on the verge of collapse. 

"Keep going." The sword by her side demanded, though she wasn't sure if she could. "How are you going to protect anything with such weak resolve?" Came the question that spurred her on. Just one more mile, she said to herself.

The 300 shinobi, a good chunk of which were hyuuga, had given their lives to protect what was dear to them. Megumi could only watch like some idiot cheerleader. She ran faster, ignoring her body's cries for her to stop.

She found herself at a strange scene. Seijun, Shikka and Tsuya seemed to be in a heated debate. There were signs of a battle. More than just signs, in reality, the felled trees and the kunai littering the ground was a clear indication that something had happened.

Megumi ran towards them and stopped.

"Care to tell me what happened here?" The Hyuuga leader asked with an eyebrow raised and a stern look about her.

Vergils focus was on Seijun, who looked somewhat troubled.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 12, 2009)

Seijun inhaled and exhale softly, closing his eyes as the forest recalled itself, merging into the seven-chained weapon called Tsuki-Neji on his arm. Seijun made sure to deposit Tsuya at the base of a tree, as gently as possible. After reaching the ground, he looked at Shikka stoically. "I can only do so much," he said softly. "Manipulating the Tenka is a task that taxes my mind and body heavily." Seijun offered no more explanation to Shikka, and turned his attention to Megumi, noting with distress the presence of his master.

"Megumi-dono," Seijun said softly."There was a person here who resembled Dante-san. He called himself "Viral," and he took Rukia-dono." Seijun looked at the blade Megumi carried, and addressed his master. "I'm sorry," he said, bowing his head in shame.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2009)

“Yeah the god damn bastard was a real shithead.”* Shikka *says as *Tsuya* hops out on one leg, her clone barely staying together, but helping her slightly.

“Watch your mouth with the child here, though…you do have a reason to…” Tsuya says, holding onto Seijun’s arm, the clone exploding onto the pair, “Damn thing…” she mutters, wringing Seijun’s hair out before her own.

“Will you two knock it fucking off for just a little bit?” Shikka says rudely rolling his eyes, “Anyway, he knocked us around like we were a bunch ‘o little genin.” he says, nodding.
______

Donki continues to walk around, trying to get to know the village and it’s inhabitants.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2009)

"Megumi, may I?" Vergil asked, knowing she knew what he was talking about.

"You don't even need to ask Uncle Vergil." Megumi said as she made the hand seals for the henge no jutsu and held Yamato. Suddenly Vergil stood infront of the three and looked down, specifically at Seijun.

"Seijun, I'm certainly not the type of person that will give you useless words of comfort, though nor am I one to reprimand you when you already feel enough guilt. I will however ask you one thing. How are you going to take responsibility for this?" 

Vergil's icy gaze fell upon Shikka and Tsuya, "This goes for you two as well. What are you going to do?"

__________________________________________________

Dante absent mindedly looked out the window as he fed Kagami Rei. He was in his new post as the guard of the gates of Konoha. The fact he had a child made him irresistable to women and they went weak at the knees upon hearing he was a single father. He kissed Kagami Rei on the forehead.

"Why couldn't you have come along before I had my eyes set on another huh?" Dante laughed and Kagami followed suit. "Wonder how your auntie Kiya is doing? It's been a good few weeks now and I've not been able to find her. I've looked as hard as I could, pressed everyone in every back alley I know and there's nothing. I don't even know if she's alive or not." 

Dante put his feet up onto the desk, "Actually hon, I know she is. That crazy lady is harder to kill than a cockroach on steroids and she won't give up, ever. Crazy Kiya." Dante laughed. Sure, he felt heavy hearted at her absence and there was always that nagging feeling that Viral had killed her. He thought back to Vergil and when he had kidnapped Tora, it was like history repeating itself.

Dante looked to the blue sky. "I know you're looking after her Tora, that'll stop the same shit happening again." Dante's eyes fell back to the gate as awhite haired middle aged woman walked past.

"Hey! you got a pass?" he said leaping up and grabbing her cloak.

"Look kid, I've been on a long bastard mission and I don't need a snot nosed punk asking me if I got a pass. Look at my eyes you blind idiot!"

Dante looked at the woman's eyes. She was from Konoha alright. A hyuuga through and through.

"Fine. No need to be a jackass though." Dante said letting go of the cloak and sitting back down. She walked away and he couldn't help but feel he'd met her before


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hikaru* watched Mia as she walked back. "She seemed rather nice, didn't she?" He said, chuckling a little bit. Hikaru put his hands behind his head and leaned back a bit then looked at *Raito*. He was giving Hikaru a dirty look. "What? Did I do something?" He asked.

"Totally not fair." Raito said. "Your look changes and all of the sudden the girls are all over you. I just _don't_ get you..." He mumbled.

Hikaru leaned forward, putting his elbows on the table. "Am I sensing a bit of jealousy from you of all people, Raito-kun?" He laughed, amused.

"Shut it." Raito mumbled, looking around.
--------
*Myou* smiled at Irakiri. "Didn't think it would be this easy..." She thought out loud. "We are going to the hot springs." Myou said, excited. She jumped up from her bed and walked over to Irakiri's, waiting for her so that they could leave.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2009)

"I'm willing to give anything bring her back…or die trying.  Vergil-san, I take responsibility for letting ‘Viral’ take her.” Shikka says bowing to the man.

“I am just as willing…” Tsuya says, keeping her one leg off the ground, leaning onto Seijun, “And I am truly sure about it.  Hopefully Seijun-kun will be the same way.” She says, looking at the man beside her.

Shikka chuckles, “Well, it seems all Tsuya needed was to see him again, and she’s even more ready then she was for anything.” he says, then continues his attention on Vergil.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 13, 2009)

Seijun scratched the back of his neck with irritation, blushing furiously as Tsuya rang the water out of his hair. Nodding apologetically at Shikka on Tsuya's behalf, Seijun kept his gaze on Vergil, matching it. Seijun waited for Vergil and Tsuya both to finish, but delayed a moment longer as he considered his answer to Vergil's inquiry. "Shishou-sama, I am going to do two things," Seijun said in a measured tone. "The first, is put Tsuya-chan someplace she can rest." At this, Seijun adjusted slightly, scooping Tsuya up off the ground so she wouldn't have to put any more pressure on her broken leg. The whole time, he never took his eyes off of Vergil.

"The second thing," Seijun said quietly, "The second thing I'll do, is go after Viral. I'm used to traveling alone, and no offense meant...." Seijun nodded at Tsuya as he said this...."but I can't really afford to wait for your leg to heal properly, Tsuya-chan. And...I can't afford to let someone else slow me down." This second comment was addressed to Shikka as well as Tsuya, and Seijun looked at Vergil without apology. "I'll find Viral," he promised. "Makakira shi ne; I'll bring Rukia-dono back....and Viral back in pieces."

*Makakira shi ne = I won't lose.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2009)

Tsuya blushes as Seijun scooped her off her feet, listening quietly, “That’s suicide Seijun-kun!  Please, don’t go alone…I’m begging you…” she says, tears in her eyes, “I know you’re strong…but…please.” she adds, tears spilling.

Shikka steps forward, “She’s right Seijun.  You shouldn’t go alone.” he says as one more figure appears, he has red hair and green eyes.

“Am I hearing what I think I’m hearing?” The man says with a smirk, “Oh is that you Tsuya-chan?” he adds.

“D-donki…?  Is that y-you…?  I thought you were dead…” Tsuya says, being very surprised.

“Who are you?” Shikka growls, grabbing KageTatsu’s hilt roughly.

“Shikka, no.  He’s my big brother…” Tsuya begins.

“Assassin, Hentei Donki.” Donki finishes with a grin.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2009)

"Very well. I shall assist you. I am limited in what I can do in this body, but it will certainly be enough." Vergil said.

"Make no mistake though, this is your fight. Viral is an exceptionally powerful shinobi. You will have to be absolutely serious from beginning to end. The fight is not over until his head is in your hands. You had better go in there with a plan or else he, or that Doctor will outfox you."

Vergil paused a moment looking at the situation objectively. As good as Seijun was, he was proposing to take on two Akatsuki members on his own. Whether he liked it or not, he needed help.

"Find Dante first. I shall inform the Hokage as to what is happening. Meet me at his office." with that, Vergil disappeared heading to Otawas office, changing suddenly to Megumi as he did.

Megumi looked at the sword as she held it. "You're a far more even tempered person than I am. I'm not sure I would be able to keep my temper in check."

"Getting angry would not accomplish anything, nor does blaming someone who knows they are to blame. Seijun, Shikka and Tsuya are all good shinobi, hopefully they will take this experience and learn from it. Still it bothers me as to why he is kidnapping Rukia. It holds no benefit. None that I can see anyway." Vergil went deep in thought as Megumi headed swiftly to the Hokage's office.

___________________________________________________

The Hyuuga lady that had caused a scene earlier with Dante was now causing a ruckus infront of the Hokages office.

"I demand to see him! That Bird using idiot! Sending me out on a 20 year mission! 20 years!" she spat angrily

"The Tori-kage died maam. Quite some time ago." The guard responded bluntly, the death was so long ago that it was a simple fact rather than an emotionally loaded statement. 

"He's dead? My god...He was so young! So he was killed?" she said her hand covering her mouth in disbelief. "Well, I need to see whoever is in charge now."

"I'm afraid Hokage-sama is busy and..."

A strange dark aura surrounded the Hyuuga woman. It seemed like a thousand devils poured out of her body and were clawing at the guards body.

"LET ... ME... THROUGH!" she growled demonically

"A...Aaaahhhh!" the guards dropped down to their knees, allowing the rage fueled woman upstairs. She kicked down the door and pointed at the man sittig in the seat

"I'm here to report that the stupid goddamned mission I was sent on 20 years ago is now complete. All the terrorist threats coming from the Tea country are neutralised, peace is restored and what the hell, I did it all by my goddamned self. You didn't think of sending back up?! Or don't tell me....you actually forgot about me?! Well let me introduce myself. I am Hyuuga Mio. Now 45 years old, member of the Head clan, Special goddamned Jounin. I have or had two sons and a daughter, a deceased husband and am Konoha's number one infiltration and sabotage shinobi."

Her fiery eyes looked directly into the Hokages and she simply asked

"Whats the next damned mission?"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Mar 13, 2009)

Otawa snapped out of reverie over matters beyond his windows. Things had been going on like a blur, and he didn't seem to care so much about reality as much. In fact, one person from outside had been added to the Konoha citizen list without giving her full name. 

He was sure he had heard some blur about 20 years ago. 

"Well... hm... could you please...reintroduce?" He said as the seat turned to face the woman. "Hold... no way. No way, you said 20 years ago. No way you have three kids. Auntie is that you?" The Hokage kicked the chair back and jumped over the table, to which he, in a brief moment, felt both familiar and unacquainted. 

He hastily approached the woman and gave her a tight hug, forgetting about what he had done and what he hadn't. "You know what it's been so long since I visited your kitchen it's been so long since I got fried crickets for dinner it's been so long since I..." He suddenly stopped, noticing the red kage hat was still over his head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2009)

*Tsuya* and *Shikka* sigh, "Dammit..." Shikka growls.

"You disappear...then I see you again, but you run off onto a mission...leaving me again.  But…Rukia needs to be rescued…Go." Tsuya says, tears continuing to fall.

"He ignored me...I can't be ignored..." *Donki* says, then looks to Tsuya, “Tsuya, you’ll be with me little girl.  Then afterwards you guys can have a bit of alloooone tiem…” he says smirking a bit.

Tsuya explodes into a blush, “Onii-san!” she says, startled.

Donki laughs, “Here man, I’ll take my sister from you, if you waaaant to give her over.” he says, nudging Seijun a bit.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2009)

"Fried crickets? Otawa?" the woman asked in bewilderment at the Hokage hugging her. "How in Gods name did you become Hokage?...though it seems even you're still coming to terms with it. Come on. Get with it!" She said gently smacking his cheeks as if to wake him up.

"Well congrats. Now, where are my kids? Or are they dead too?" she asked as if the answer didn't matter. Mio was part of the old school shinobi, the type that saw shinobi as tools that were used in battle. Even her own kids. The great war of 25 years ago had seen many die and it had hardened her heart to the point where she could always make the most logical decision in any given circumstance. She was a true shinobi.

It was then that Megumi ran into the office. She looked briefly at the lady and bowed to her, then bowed to the Hokage

"Uncle Otawa, Rukia has been kidnapped by Viral. We request permission to assemble a team to bring her back. So far it is Dante, Seijun and myself, with Vergil's assisstance."

Mio stepped back and looked at the child who spoke so frankly with the Hokage. Times certainly had changed, she thought. She heard the names and a smile warmed her face.

"Well that team is all fine and dandy but are you really suggesting that two brothers can remain dispassionate enough to make the correct decisions? I'm certainly not one to second guess our Hokage and don't know the entire situation but surely a less emotionally charged team would be more prudent?" Mio said

"...well....yes...but..." Again, Vergil interjected, "Megumi, may I?" 

"Please!" she said in the face of the frightening woman. Again a hand seal later and Vergil appeared looking the Hyuuga lady in the eye. He bowed to her and she did the same. "Hyuuga Vergil."

"Hyuuga Mio." she said

As he bowed his eyes widened at the name. He would question this later, his sisters life was in danger and that had to take presidence.

"A compelling argument. Surely however, those with a higher emotional stake in the mission are more likely to succeed through their determination to see the mission through." Vergil retorted, his face not giving any sign that he recognised her.

'just like his father' she thought. "That's vastly insulting to the other shinobi of the village don't you think? Are you suggesting that they would not show the same determination to save a member of Konoha?"

Vergil stopped, she had a point. The previous Hokage had always pointed out that all members of Konoha were family.

"I concede. However I would add that in this situation we are facing an opponent who is an Akatsuki member. All members of the party have had experience in fighting him. All members of the party are currently available and all members of the party have the neccesary power to stand a chance." Vergil said cooly

"Excellent. Now you are using your head. Hokage-sama, I request to also be put on this team as the fourth member. I'm sure you know my record enough to realise that I shall keep the three in check, plus my medical knowledge will be a factor. However, I do realise that my being there may affect Dante, so I shall use my Henge no jutsu, which cannot be seen through by sharingan or Byakugan."

She did an odd combination of hand seals and turned into a flame haired vixen, with a curvaceous body and a daring outfit.

"I suggest that use a different form. Dante is...easily distracted by such things." he said

"One of the most powerful shinobi in the village is distracted by a womans body? Hmph. I'll remain in this form so I can beat some sense into him later. Afterwards he'll think twice." she said the dark energy seeping out of her once more. Vergil raised an eyebrow at the aura. It was frighteningly malicious.

"Interesting." he said as they awaited the hokages answer


----------



## Kuno (Mar 13, 2009)

Moving quickly in the kitchen *Mia* gathered the pairs order together and placed it on a tray.  She walked out of the back the smile still on her face as she approached the men.  “Here you go…” she says placing the tea in front of them then each type of dango before the appropriate person.  “Let me know if there is anything else…anything at all I can get the two of you.” Mia says giving them a wink before moving over to Koen.  

“Anything else?” Mia asks *Koen* as she walked up.

“No…I am fine for now…” Koen says glancing up from the paper she was reading.

“Just let me know…” Mia says as she glances back at the guys causing Koen to chuckle as she went to help other customers.
__________________________________________

Raising an eyebrow at Draine, *Ichijin* nods.  “I understand how powerful he is…” he said then glanced at the other pair in the clearing before giving Draine is full attention once more though remembering to deal with the other situation soon.  “Though I thought you were here to tell me how to save Ryu…not to brag about his powers…” Ichijin says coming off a bit rude because he didn’t trust the woman he spoke to.
__________________________________________

The trees were a blur as *Mikael* continued to move on, the giant eagle soaring through the sky above him.  “That bastard is dead when I find him…” Mikael growled as he thought about Viral.  “FUCK!”  he screamed as he thought about the first meeting.  “Why didn’t that fucking Uchiha-ha finish is ass off!” Mikael yelled as he sped onward looking for any information.
__________________________________________

“The hot springs?”  *Irakiri* said looking at Myou then shrugged.  “Sure why not.  Could be fun…” she muttered as she closed her book and placed it back in her trunk.  “Okay…I’m ready…” Irakiri said quietly as she looked at the door and sighed.  “Have to go out sometime…” she thought to herself as she walked out with Myou.
___________________________________________

“Damn…it…” *Kiya* panted as she slowed down.

“Yeah…you need to stop for a while…” Tora said to her.

“Something…isn’t right…”  Kiya mumbled as she leaned against the wall her chest heaving as she gulped in the air.  “I feel…like…I have been…running in circles…” 

“Hhmmm…” Tora muttered as she thought.  “Maybe you have…”

“What do you…” Kiya said then lets out a moan.  “You don’t think…fuck…” she said quietly as she looked around.  “Even…after everything…” she muttered as she once again fought the tears.

“Just get rid of it…” Tora said impatiently.  “You have to get out of here…the…um…clock is ticking…”

“Right…”  Kiya said as she dispels the gen-jutsu.  “And, it’s around my neck…” she mutters as it disappears and she again tries to find the exit in the myriad of tunnels.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 13, 2009)

_The end was near...

Sasuke gritted his teeth as he mustered the last of his strength as he finally sliced down another warrior before nearly falling on his knees. His sword was stained with blood but his clothing was ripped...he was bruised and injured and exhausted. Sasuke reached out a hand "No!" And shouted, only to see the father of Gouzu take a spear though his stomach. The blood drunken father unleashed a great cry of enjoyment as he pulled the spear in closer so he could get close to the wielder. With his sword, several stabs slammed into the Uchiha as multiple demonic soldiers finished off the man. 

"Kameda! get Kenshin out of here!" Sasuke commanded, as the enemy hordes kept coming. The Sharingan Warrior still displayed his swordmanship, cutting through enemy soldiers as he tried to get deeper into the enemy lines. He was saving his charka for one last jutsu...

Kenshin charged forward, ignoring his brother's orders. He clutched the two skimatrs and swung them accoridngly, fighting with all his strength...Gouzu along side with him. Kameda was elsewhere, fighting off multiple hordes. A rain of arrows flew through the air, finishing off several shinobi as several slammed into Gouzu who fell down...Kenshin watched in complete shock as he himself was shot as the two Uchiha fell down.
"Kenshin...it's an honor.." Gouzu smiled, blood dripped from his mouth. Kenshin nodded, tears filling his eyes. The cries of pain were echoing from the last defenders. They had minutes...
Kenshin could not respond but only nod as the two grabbed hands, acknolweding their final moments. As Gouzu's grip ended Kenshin got back up and charged forward with a great yell.

"Kenshin what are you doing!" Sasuke yelled as he attempted to take chase, cutting down enemies accoridngly. Kenshin continued to fight, no fear of death...when another enemy fell, he looked towards his brother and gave a look. A good bye look..."No!!!!" Sasuke shouted again as his brother was impaled through the stomach. Sasuke ran faster, fought harder...he never really showed his emotions like this...until now. Sasuke grabbed a spear from a fallen soldier as he threw the weapon with such accuracy and skilll that it impaled the enemy soldier through the face, blood spilled accoridngly. Sasuke pulled the spear out as he kneeled with his brother who was on his knee's..blood dripping from his mouth. 
"Why.." Sasuke simply asked. Why did his brother ignore him...why was he running to his death. "
"Kameda...now!" Kenshin simply asked, his voice filled with pain. Kameda appeared behind his partner and grabbed Sasuke as Kenshin stood up. The tired, injured Uchiha could not stand much against the Maeda's strength. 
"What are you doing! Get the hell out of here!" 
"I told you why...its all up to you now" Kenshin smiled and stand up. Sasuke continued to struggle only for a powerful fist plunge into Sasuke's stomach, finally putting the Uchiha to sleep.
"If he wakes up and...I-" Kenshin couldnt finish the sentence. 
"Dont worry...but a deal is a deal..." Kameda responded.
"Yes...if I see any of your relatives in the after life..I promise to state your apologies in return...for ensuring my brother survives this battle to live on" Kenshin replied. 
Kameda nodded...there was brief silence. "Hey kid...you really are something else..." 
Kenshin didnt respond as he turned but finally said his last few words. "Maeda Kameda...you're Keji's brother...you guys look so alike....watch out for my brother Kameda...its all I ask.." Kenshin then walked away, clutching the weapons from before as he prepared to take his walk of death. Kameda was in complete shock at Kenshin's statement that he knew that his younger brother was Keji. The Maeda carried his unconscience brother with him as the two merged into the ground and disappeared...

Kenshin charged at last...yet he was wounded and tired and he finally met his end. A brutal shove sent the Uchiha sprawling as suddenly, the cold blade cut through Kenshin's throat. Blood spilled out accordigly as Kenshin's eyes drowned in tears. He tried to cough but the pain was immense and he felt like a little boy from the complete pain. But suddenly his pain faded away as he saw something....a small smile appeared on his face. "Sasuke...its all up to..-" And with that...a spear thrust to the heart, ending the Uchiha's life...

The battle was over...for now. The enemy had completely underestimated the 300 brave heroes and with that, payed with countless deaths. Such deaths heavily crippled the enemy, forcing the demonic army to disappear as fast as it had appeared. The battle was over but the war had just begun..._


Sasuke clutched his fists and glared at the vast forest that lay below him as he stood on a high cliff. "No....Kenshin...you were wrong. The village is weak and thats why the many have died. Thats why you died...weak villages can only be a hinderance. The fucking bastards of the Senju have long hated the Uchiha and caused pain before. Kenshin...saving the village dont do any good and with that...the Village of the Hidden will burn.." Sasuke announced. His code of honor was now forgotten...Sasuke was now consumed in anger and hate and soon...he would return to the village and annihilate all who stood in his path...


----------



## AnthonySky (Mar 13, 2009)

*At the Old Konoha *

A man wearing a  all white cloak with a golden leaf embroiled on the left shoulder stood on what was once the Konoha . This man body showed he was a man of dedication and hard work. Even though it was covered by a cloak. His hair bitch black..His eye a strong brown...his skin tanned from long day's spent in the sun. Tears ran down his cheeks at the site of his beloved Home destroyed this man looked as if he would never show such sadness at any site. But there was more to this man his name was Tokuzen Moto The Green shield of the Konoha or what was left off it. Tokuzen had been gone for 6 years of training to find him self 

He said with  a weak tone to him self 'I should have been hear..I could have done something' Tokuzen fell to his knees at the thought of all the poeple he knew were dead...his grandfather..his friends Kaiyo and Yamato..all dead he put his head down and just started to let it out..tears poured from his eyes his breathing slow then fast...this was truly one of the worse day's of Tokuzens life.But Tokuzen did not know that the Konoha been reestablished from  its old location just maybe Kaiyo and Yamato still lived


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2009)

Koyaiba stepped out from behind the tree, eyeing the gathered shinobi warily. 

"Seijun? Shikka? What the hell was that? Did Dante go insane or something?" He paused. "Oh-God. Don't say evil clone. Please, whatever you do, don't let it be an evil clone." He closed his eyes and nearly slammed his head into a tree. "I really hate evil clones. There so...so....clone...y...ish..." he trailed off uncertainly, everyone was looking at him strangely.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 14, 2009)

Seijun closed his eyes again, listening to all of the remarks before he opened his eyes and spoke again. He directed his first comments to Tsuya, murmuring condolences. "Don't worry," he promised. "I'll take care of everything." Seijun then turned his vibrant gaze on Donki, and instinctively bristled at his lewd comment. Seijun handed Tsuya off to him as he requested, but left a parting comment: "Take care, Donki-shi, that you do not step on the tiger's tail, lest he turn on you."

Seijun then turned to *Koyaiba,* and replied in a flat tone that made the situation somehow humorous. "Evil clone," he confirmed. Seijun pulled out a back-up sleeve, putting the garment over his right hand to cover up the scarred mass that Tsuki-Neji was entwined around. Seijun whirled, walking away from the group. "I'll go find Dante-san," he said quietly. "I'll meet those of you going on the mission at the office with Shishou-sama."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2009)

*Tsuya* tenses as she was handed off, her leg extremely sore, “Just be very careful.” She calls after Seijun.

“Yeah dude…evil clone.” *Shikka* says, walking over to Koyaiba, and pushing on his forehead, looking down at him.

“Don’t worry Tsuya, he’ll be careful.  I’ve got a feeling.” *Donki* says with a grin.

“Yeah…I’m sure you’re right…” Tsuya replies quietly.

“So, when’s my little girl’s wedding?” Donki says with a laugh.

“Dooonki!  You‘re so embarrassing!” Tsuya yells, banging her fists on his chest, a dark blush on her face.

“I need to be, to keep you in line.” Donki says, continuing to laugh.
_____________________

*Inka* finally finishes being healed, “How long do I need to stay here?” she asks the nurse.

“Well dear, that was a nasty wound.  So you’ll need to be here for about three days.” The nurse replies to Inka.

“Damn it…” Inka mutters, with a slight sigh.
_____________________

*Kumori* looks down at the dried blood on her, *“I’m going to need to change…again…” *she says with a sigh.  She walks to her now empty home, changing into a black outfit, like .  She runs out, and decides to go find Irakiri, and Myou.
_____________________
*
Sora* continues to make the cave her home, eventually falling asleep, laying her head on Ookami.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2009)

Koyaiba collapsed, muttering things like "evil clone? Goddammit, stupid....but then....if that...." Nobody really paid him much attention, and he slowly dragged himself away.

When he arrived at his house...well, "house" was a bit of an overstatment. It used to be a storage shack, but it had been abandon and given to him by Konoha. Inside was littered with paintings and books, complex diagrams and a few plants. Koyaiba picked up one half finished paintinf and looked at it critically. It was titled: "Evolution of the Sharingan", and was one long, large eye blurring into the many different sharingans. It was ok. Then he pulled out his rcent favorite, titled simply: "Squad" It was him, Kumori, and Myou, along with Ichigin, Ryu, and even Kenshi standing under a tree. Koyaiba sighed.

"Home sweet home."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 14, 2009)

(replying to anthony here so he gets in)
Ashe had took her time there. Now the time was over. She jumps ui excitedly and equips her weapons in the right place and looks around her. The ruins of old Konoha were nearby. Her old home. She starts to make her way there in a slight hurry. Some of the items were still not safe but she didn't mind much. As soon as she walks into the area a sadness overcomes her. she walks slowly through the streets and looks at what was left. The skeletons of many, and the ruins of the buildings. It nearly brought tears to her eyes. 

she spots the direction to the Uchiha area where she spent a few years. It made her smile a bit as she goes to the abandoned and wrecked buildings. Not wanting to see them anymore she runs out and runs past a person who wasn't too far away. He seemed to be weeping. She stands there and watches as the wind takes her hair in it's grasp. He didn't look familier, and she was a jounin no less. She didn't want to interrupt him but it might be dangerous if he lingered here too long.

She walk up to him and looks to him. The sun gleams on her Konoha headband that made it's home on her neck. "Hey you" she said in a "kind of" polite voice. Her cloths were clean for the most part and it would seem kind of odd if she lived in these ruins. "It's not safe to be here. You seem to know someone here? Who're they? she asks as she keeps a cold pair of eyes on him.  She felt a bit sad for him, but then again he didn't look like she recognized him. "This place was ruined about maybe three to six years ago perhaps. It was a sad thing really. We Konoha shinobi were unable to protect it from that evil Tyrant. I still remember his damned face. I hate to call that bastard a deceased relitive."


----------



## Caedus (Mar 14, 2009)

The wild, yellow hair of the Konoha Jounin easily set the Jounin apart from the others. The man sighed as he shook his head as he took a sip from the cup that held water. He layed back, thinking about all that was going on in the world. The village was being rebuilt, the 300 were dead and things were quiet. The threat of Akatsuki was still alive along with those demonic soldiers. Every once in a while he'd stopped by the Uchiha Village and see what was going on but it's been chaotic there lately. The Uchiha Leader was confumed in grief...the clan had lost multiple members, most of which who were the best of the best. 
"Yo Jin!" Another Jounin landed besides the Namikaze. 
"Hey" Jin responded.
"Anything going on with you?...I'm quite bored" The Jounin responded. 
"Nah...I'm just thinking.." Jin replied.
"About Asuka or your latest mission?" The Jounin grinned, teasing at his friend. 
"You're funny but I guess mainly the last mission. I defeated every single one of them...and spared one. Those special tagged Kunai are very useful but truth is...I heard somebody in paticular...a good friend of mine was seen around fighting in the village, fending of those demonic soldiers but that ended...anyways come on...there must be some activity going around" Jin said simply as he stood himself back up. The two Jounin proceeded to walk off in their own random destinations.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 14, 2009)

The sails bellowed as the breeze blew into them, sending the ship speeding toward the shores of the fire country.  The blonde haired man stood at the bow as he carefully checked over his whip to make sure the salty air hadn’t damaged it in anyway.  He then turned his green eyes toward the horizon, the worry and concern could be seen deep in their depths as he thought of those closest to him.  He sighed heavily as he began to shoulder the weight of their welfare.  “I should have come sooner…” he mumbled to himself as he squinted his eyes from the sun bouncing off the waves.

“You know Zeke…” an old man said as he limped up near him.  “I haven’t known you but for this short trip…” he said giving him a thoughtful look.  “But, I’m sure whatever or whoever you are looking for are fine.” he added as he leaned on the rail of the ship near the young man.

“I hope your right Shorty.”  Zeke said as he thought of his sisters and their friends.  “But…I have this nagging feeling…”  he began then stopped as he took a deep breath and letting the whip uncurl to the deck.  “That I’m to late…”

Shorty turned his brown eyes to Zeke, the spoke volumes as he took in the sad sight of the man.  “I understand the feeling…”  he said as a tear swelled in his eyes.  “Just don’t make stupid assumptions until you know they are true…and if they are…make the culprit pay.”  he sighed as he finished the statement causing a tear to roll down his cheek.  

“Trust me…”  Zeke growled.  “I won’t!” he said finishing his statement with the crack of his whip.
_____________________________________________

With a chuckle Koen folded the paper and put it in her cloak as she stood.  “Thanks…Mia…” she said placing money on the table and pulling her hood up.

“Sure hun…” Mia said giving her a smile and a wave.  “Anytime!”

“I’ll be back soon…” Koen said with a chuckle as she gives the guys one last glance and walks out of the shop.  “Now to find a place to live…” she mutters as she pulled the paper out and looked it over once more.  “Now that seems like a good start…” she says putting the paper away and heading toward the apartment building.


----------



## AnthonySky (Mar 14, 2009)

Emo_panda227 said:


> (replying to anthony here so he gets in)
> Ashe had took her time there. Now the time was over. She jumps ui excitedly and equips her weapons in the right place and looks around her. The ruins of old Konoha were nearby. Her old home. She starts to make her way there in a slight hurry. Some of the items were still not safe but she didn't mind much. As soon as she walks into the area a sadness overcomes her. she walks slowly through the streets and looks at what was left. The skeletons of many, and the ruins of the buildings. It nearly brought tears to her eyes.
> 
> she spots the direction to the Uchiha area where she spent a few years. It made her smile a bit as she goes to the abandoned and wrecked buildings. Not wanting to see them anymore she runs out and runs past a person who wasn't too far away. He seemed to be weeping. She stands there and watches as the wind takes her hair in it's grasp. He didn't look familier, and she was a jounin no less. She didn't want to interrupt him but it might be dangerous if he lingered here too long.
> ...


_(Thank You) _
Tokuzen wiped his eyes while he kept his head down so his face could not be seen but he wasn't trying to hide his emotions he was always the type of person that tried his best to keep them to him self when they would effected others in negative way saddens being one of them.Tokuzen took a deep breath and pushed him self off the ground revealing his face. Most would say he was vary handsome his pitch black hair reflected the sun. Tokuzen noticed the head banned around the young girl's neck he spoke in warm tone 'I thank you for caring about my safety...My name His Tokuzen Moto I once lived hear' Most would recognize his name and automatically think of The Konoha's green Shield or the Green shield of The Konoha especially a Konoha Ninja. Tokuzen's took a head banned out from under his white cloak that shined magnificently in the sun.Tokuzen's eye showed that a gentile and Honorable soul resided in within him


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hikaru* and *Raito* ate their dango quickly, having both been hungry and started to drink their tea. "I wonder who survived." Hikaru spoke up. "We haven't really seen anyone we know all that well. I hope they're okay." He said, taking a sip of his tea.

"We can only hope, can't we?" Raito responded, blowing off his tea before taking a sip. "When was the last time you trained, Hikaru-kun?" He asked, leaning back then watching Hikaru.

Hikaru chuckled and counted on his fingers. "It's been awhile now that you mention it. A lot longer than it should have been." He said. "I suppose I should do some training sometime soon." He sighed. "Excuse me, miss?" He turned his head and called for Mia.
--------
As Irakiri and *Myou* walked, she was getting kind of excited. She hadn't been to the hot springs to relax in what seemed like forever. She found herself picking up the pace as her excitement grew. "We're here!" Myou exclaimed, excited to relax. She could almost feel the hot water already. "Come on, Irakiri-chan!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 14, 2009)

She listened to him and seemed to wait for a few minuets before replying. "Th Konoha green shield huh?" she asks and looks around at the destruction. "If you are trying to find something here all you will find is bones and ruins." "We had to burn this place after it was attacked because of the decaying bodies and such" she said with a bit of cold in it. "If you are trying to find a lost relative then you are most definitely in the wrong place. "Konoha is in the process of being rebuild. Though I sadly cannot say this is the first attempt."

The wind blows her hair around before it dies down once more and she knees down beside the soil. The wind had blown her hair out of the way and exposed her mark. The key that tied her to the notorious Orochimaru, whom many thought he was dead. They were wrong. "Many lives have been lost in the past few years" she mumbles mostly to herself. Ashe once again stood up and dusted her hands off. Her hair moved once more into it's original place. "I can take you to the Hokage if you wish" she said in another icy tone. She had short sleeves on so her summoning tatoo which nearly resembled Orochimaru's was showing. 

"If you are coming then come" she said then started to walk away and head toward the exit. "Also.." she says.." then mumbles "If you get lost..." she then proceeds to tell him where to go.

She points him to the Hokage office without even looking back. She didn't even bother to look back. As soon as she was done she rheads to the Uchiha entrance then goes into the main house. She stops by her room to check if nothing was missing, but something was. Though it wasn't physical. When she goes down the hall she stops at her uncles. "Uncle..." she knocks softly. "It's me. Ashe. Are you" she says but stop, then goes on "Okay?."


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 15, 2009)

Red hair blew as the teen walked through Konoha, heading towards the Hot Springs, dark red eyes scanning the road. A blue shirt fluttered as the teen flattened his blackened pants. This teen was Hinoko. As he walked towards the Hot Springs, a towel hekd under his arms, he bobbed his head. Up ahead he saw two forms, but his eyes traveled to the redhead. Shakin his head, he trailed slowly behind them.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2009)

"Hey! Hinoko!" Dante said making a kage bunshin, so he could leave his post, and having it follow the red headed boy.

Dante knew the kid. Since his appointment as 'GUARDIAN OF KONOHA!!' by the Hokage he had made an effort to try and get to know as many of the shinobi in the village as he could. He helped the grandmother with the shopping once.

"I heard you graduated. Congrats! If you need any help with stuff let me know, I am a Jounin after all and I gotta look after you young 'uns" Dante smiled and noticed the towel. "Heading to the hot springs huh? I haven't been there in a loooong time, actually I think I was banned because I kept using my byakugan to look through the walls. But that was like 5 years ago, maybe I'm allowed back in..."

Dante stood pondering as they approached the entrance of the hot springs


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed and werily picked himself off his bed. There were no lights in his house, and he must've fallen asleep. 

"Uhg," he groned, stretching. "Where is everybody? I haven't seen anybody today." He looked around and shook his head. "I feel awful. Maybe a walk will help." He stumbled out the door, the midday sun nearly blinding him. "Uhg." He randomly walked through the town, eventually winding up at the entrance to the hot springs.

"We have a hot spring?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2009)

Dante heard a guy ask if there were hot springs

"Heh, damn right!...and you're in luck! We have a plethora of babes in there including...whoa...Yukiro! Ms Konoha herself." Dante grinned cheekily. "You see the Byakugan is all very well and good but there's something so much more satisfying when you get to see them without also seeing their chakra points. It just gets me in a fighting mode rather than a ....welll you know..."

Dante spun around to Koyaiba and Hinoko. "So How about it!? Wanna train your ninja skills? Your mission? To take a photo of the said Ms Konoha. However do not underestimate the Bathhouse security. Since Naruto and Jiraiya they've put up anti ninjutsu barriers and security measures. The barrier that seperates the two has a genjutsu put into it, which means any tampering with it will put you in a state of...well, yuck. Trust me you don't want to succumb to that. On top of that you have a kunoichi in there. She's only a chuunin but she's got enough to sense you coming."

"Of course, that's if you can be bothered. I'm gonna try anyways." Dante said cricking his neck and walking in there, leaving two cameras on the ground.

_________________________________________________--

OOC: sorry Ichirou...times up 

IC: Otawa nodded sagely at the two arguments. Mio and Vergil were certainly related and Otawa inwardly laughed as he noticed Vergils obvious discomfort at the sudden appearance of his mother. Though he was surprised there wasn't a loving embrace or anything like that, though on reflection Vergil was never that type of person, even growing up. This bitter exchange of views was as close as he got to a warm hug.

Otawa straightened his hat and looked at Hyuuga Mio. The mission she was on, he was unaware of it. All the records of the older missions had been burned down amongst other things at the Akatsuki and Uchiha attack. Still there was no mistaking Mio and he had heard of her missions directly from her. 

Otawa felt odd that he was uncomfortable telling what he had to say next to Vergil but it had to be said. If this were to be a mission then Mio's assessment was correct, it had to be made logically.

"Vergil...you don't have much chakra do you?" Otawa asked heavy heartedly

Vergil looked at Otawa, initially with a look of disdain but then something that resembled a smile.

"Correct. I should pull out of this mission. In fact given that Megumi is already exhausted it would be unfair for me to even use my byakugan at this point. I'm afraid I too thought with my heart on this occassion. My apologies." He bowed to Mio and Otawa. "I shall however introduce you to your other team member, Seijun. He is my student. I would be grateful if you were to assess him." 

"At least you are strong enough to admit your mistakes Vergil. A lesser man could not. You've grown up well. However, the fact that you are in this position is a complete farce. If you died, you should remain dead. Your time is your time. Do you realise that because of others selfishness you are doomed to suffer for eternity." Mio asked fuming at the situation

"I must confess, I too succumbed to that same selfishness. I brought back Dante....and Rukia."

"You mean....all three of you had died...?" Mio asked a little taken aback

"Yes. Rukia was killed by her Uncle. Dante died at the hands of Hyuuga Ichirou. There are other...things that have happened to us that you may not find to your liking."

Mio put a hand on Vergil's shoulder and squeezed it hard.

"Vergil. You're my son and the fact that I have not seen you in 18 years saves you from my wrath. I am however deeply saddened at the eternal suffering you will face once you do die. I will be happy to see all three of you, though be sure that I will make sure that all three of you live your life as respectable shinobi." Mio said sternly, a dark aura surrounding her again.

"If you three so much as sneeze out of place I'll be sure to make the rest of your life a living hell before you go into your real hell." demons came swirling out of her once more and Vergil stood frozen. The aura was so great that it caused even Vergil to retreat a step. Mio shot a piercing look at Otawa

"Hokage-sama. If you EVER let a situation like this occur again, where such a blatant misuse of a forbidden jutsu is carried out then be sure that I will do everything in my power to have you stripped of that hokage title." She slammed her hands down on the desk in rage, bowed and then left, one could almost hear the cackling of the demons that swirled around the room. Vergil glanced backwards at Otawa and they both shared they same look. 

One of absolute terror.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2009)

Koyaiba looked at Hinoko.

"Whoa. Dante's a perv," He extended his hand for Hinoko to shake. "Names Koyaiba. I've lived here for years, but today is the first time I realized we have a hot spring. Weird huh?" He asked, his hands straying absently to the handles of his swords. "Well I might as well go in. Be seeing you." He walked into the hot springs, not sure what to expect.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2009)

?Sorry, already rented?? the voice said as they closed the door.

?Okay?? the black shrouded figure said with a sigh.  ?There has to be some place around here for rent?? *Koen* mumbled as she pulled the paper out once more.  ?One last place to check.? she said as she walked away from the house.  

Wandering down the street Koen took in the sights of Konoha that she had begun to love so much and spotted the hot springs.  ?Maybe a little time to relax first?? she mumbled as she saw the group and sighed once more.  ?Oh well?? she mumbled and pushed through the crowd into the women?s side.
__________________________________

Stepping to the side *Irakiri* let the black caped woman pass in front of them as she looked up at her and shook her head.  ?I assume that was a woman?? she mumbled then glanced at Myou.  ?Shall we go?in?? she said as she sees the men that had gathered to go in.

?Wow?? Irakiri mumbled as she blushed lightly.  She had seen the other genin around but it was the legend that was there that made her blush.  ?Myou!  Hyuuga Dante is here!? she whispered excitedly as she grabbed her friends arm and drug her inside.
___________________________________

Setting the stuff to the side that she was organizing she looked over at the pair of good looking men.  ?Yes?? * Mia *called with a sweet smile as she walked over to the table that Hikaru and Raito sat.  ?Can I get you guys something else?? she said as she weaved between the tables and stood at the side of their?s.  ?I hope everything was alright.? Mia said smiling warmly at the pair.
___________________________________

?I am going to fucking rip someone apart!?  *Mikael* screamed as he skidded to a halt.  ?Rin!  Get your fucking ass down here!? he screamed shaking his fist at the sky.

The magnificent bird gave a scream as it spiraled down to the earth below, landing without a sound in front of Mikael. * Rin *did not say a word just waited to see what her partner wanted.

?We need to make camp.  I?m done looking.? Mikael said angrily as he dropped to the ground.

?I?m glad you came to your senses?? Rin said quietly as she slid of the back of the bird.

Mikael looked up at her in surprise and confusion for a moment then growled.  ?I meant for tonight??

?Oh?right?? Rin said chuckling as she moved about to start their meal while Mikael made the fire.
___________________________________

?The land of fire?? *Zeke* mumbled as he saw the land approaching quickly in front of them.

?Ah yup!? Shorty said from beside him.  ?It?s a good land, though full of strife lately?? he said rubbing the short stubble on top of his head.

?Strife?  I thought that was over now.?  Zeke said a little worry nagging at him.

?It was?for a time?? Shorty said shrugging his shoulders as they grew ever nearer the shore.

?What do you mean??  Zeke practically demanded as he began to roll his whip back up.

?Well another army?an invasion?came through.  We have been gone to long to find out the fate of the people.  I wish I could tell you more Zeke??  Shorty said with a sigh.

?Don?t worry?I?ll find out myself.?  Zeke said as he turned to go to his cabin and pack up.  He stopped for a moment and put his hand on the old mans shoulder.  ?And, thanks for everything Shorty.?

Ah yup!  Anytime?? the old man said as he watched the land grow closer and Zeke walked to his cabin.
_____________________________________

Moving quickly through the tunnels *Kiya* tripped on a rock and sprawled out on her hands and knees.  ?Damn it!? she cried as she stood brushing off her hands as she looked at them.  The blood oozed lightly from a deep scratch on her hand causing her to look confused.  ?What the hell is this?? she said in surprise as the blood continued come.

?Your exhausted nothing more??  *Tora *said quietly from her mind.  ?Where is your mind Kiya?  Your smarter than this!?

?I?it?s just??  Kiya said slightly mesmerized by her own blood.  ?I don?t bleed?not from a wound like this?? 

?Kiya!  Snap out of this!  You have to get out of the tunnels.  Now!?  Tora yelled at her trying to get her friend to continue moving and keeping her mind of things that don?t matter at the moment.

?Right?Okay?? Kiya replied as she leaned against the wall.  ?Get moving?? she mumbled as she stared down at her bleeding hand.

?Damn it Kiya!?  Tora yelled at her.  ?You don?t have time for this!?

?I?m so tired Tora?? Kiya mumbled as she sighed wanting nothing more than to close her eyes.  Then to her surprise her hair fluttered slightly.

?A breeze!  Kiya a breeze!  You?re almost there!  Get moving!?  Tora said pushing her friend, trying to hide her worry.

?A breeze?  Fresh air?? Kiya said opening her eyes slightly as she began to stumble toward the source.  ?It?s?light?the exit?? she said practically crying as she moved toward the light.

?Okay Kiya?You don?t need me anymore??  Tora said quietly as she watched her friend move toward the exit.  ?Remember what I said?It?s okay??

?Don?t leave me Tora?? Kiya mumbled as her exhausted steps carried her toward freedom.  ?Not again??

?I have to?I can?t stay?just remember it?s okay.  I understand now??  Tora said warmly at her friend as she began to disappear.

?Understand?  Understand what??  Kiya cried moving ever closer the exit.  Each step she took causing her friend to fade more.

?You know what I mean Kiya?and when you are feeling better you will understand.  Just take care of them?They need you?? Tora said, and with those words she faded completely, just as the sun caressed Kiya?s face.

?Finally!?  Kiya cried as she stumbled out of the caverns.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 15, 2009)

Hinoko gave Koyaiba a sideways glance. "Name's Hinoko. And yes, he is a pervert," he remarked, grabbing the other camera. Pocketing it, he ran after the elder male. "Do you think we should go along with his plan though? I mean...he is Dante," he finished, shifting in order to keep the towel from falling. "Did you bring yourself a towel..." he finished, letting the sentence hang limply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2009)

Koyaiba grinned and broke into a jog, staying beside Hinoko.

"I know. It's perfect, isn't it? If anything goes wrong, we just blame it on Dante.

"Did you bring a towel?" Hinoko asked, letting the sentence hang limply.

"Nah," Koyaiba said. He ripped a towle out of a girl's hand and and quickened his pace. "But I have one now. Let's do this thing." He took his sword's sheaths off, and desposited them in a safe looking corner. "IF ANYONE SO MUCH AS LOOKS AT THESE FUNNY, I'LL RIP THEM A NEW HOLE!" He shouted before continuing.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 15, 2009)

Jin continued to move throughout the village, taking note of what was going in the area. Things were quite peaceful at the moment. The yellow hair Jounin was getting bored, preferring to get involved into some action at least. He kept his ears often...chances are, he might hear something quite interesting. 
________________________________________________________________

Two Akatsuki Members walked through the forest on a path. It was empty and dark out mostly. One was nervous and on the edge....the other was consumed in blood lust and anger, begging for a fight...he was ready to kill anybody that ended up in his direction...


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 15, 2009)

"Umm... I guess your right. To be honest, saving Ryu aint going to be a walk in the park. He will likly get himself free if he's has a decent knowledge \about seals but likly will end up dead after he gets himself free. He's inside a powerful Jutsu that is somewhat like one of his own genjutsu expect it's a barrier type and even if I managed to brake it alone I would have trouble fighting his captutor."Draine said, the fact of the matter was that she couldn't brake the barrier alone but didn't like admitting it.

"To bring back the Ryu you know, you need to brake the barrier then defeat the currupted 2nd Ryu Kage. Just be aware scales can dramtically weaken your gentle fists effects but i'm sure togeather we will be able to kill or wound him badly enough to escape."Draine continued to stand in the tree she hadn't moved an inch since their meeting.


----------



## AnthonySky (Mar 15, 2009)

Tokuzen listened to the young girl's word's as he thought to him self_  'So there is new Konoha'  _Tokuzen's eye's narrowed at the sight of the mark on her neck he automatically thought_ 'Orochimaru but who'_ Tokuzen then snapped out of his own thought's and turned from the young girls as he said in warm tone 'I thank you for every thing that you have done and told me...I am sure we will meet again' The long white cloak moved with a strong gust of wind as he walked from the remains of his once beloved Konoha


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ashe knocked a few more times on her uncles door. There seemed to be no answer. "Hm.." she blinks then sighs some then turns away. She makes her way to the other side and goes into what seemed like her room and dropped her weapons on the floor. Ashe plops down on her futon and lays there lazily. Being in this house made her nostalgic. She didn't know if it was refreshing or not. Ashe closes her eyes and hums. She was humming the same tune that she hummed for Tora's daughter that one rainy day when fate took her. 

Eventually she fell asleep. She lay on her stomach and on top of the futon. Her arms were laying limp near her as she slept. Her head lay on the pillow and her hair seemed to hide her face. She seemed restless in her sleep yet she didn't wake up. She hadn't slept in awhile. Though even for a short time of five minuets she opens her eyes up to a slit to look in front of her. It was only five minuets but it was good enough for her. She stayed laying there though.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 15, 2009)

Seijun growled to himself, searching for *Dante.* He'd looked all over the damnable village and had yet to see him. _You would think that simply following the screaming and chaos would be enough to locate him,_ Seijun fumed quietly. _Where in the world would that baka be in his spare-_

Seijun stopped short, resting precariously on a building's roof as he slammed his palm into his head. It was so OBVIOUS. Shaking his head at what he was probably about to find Dante doing, Seijun changed direction and took off towards the local onsen, the hotspring.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 15, 2009)

_"You dont say..." Jin asked looked at the Uchiha Jounin before him.
"Tadakatsu is clearly not himself...With Kenshin's death and the fact that Sasuke himself also was killed in the battle has consumed his heart and mind with anger...despair and pity...How can you tell somebody like the great Uchiha Tadakatsu to man up when he's been through it all and he's as powerful and respected as he is...you cant help but to be sorry for him.." The Jounin responded. _

Jin narrowed his eyes as he looked at the uchiha part of the village. He stood outside of the gate until the Namikaze turned his eyes to look at a very familar figure. Uchiha Mikoto...wife to uchiha Tadakatsu and mother to Sasuke and Kenshin. 
"Jin... is that you? My...you have grown" She smiled lightly but she too was consumed in her despair.
"Mamma Uchiha...you look great" Jin tried to grin but the whole presence in the air made it impossible to change the mood. There was silence..
"I...I'm sorry..." jin added, he didnt mean Mikoto disrespect.
"It's not your fault...I'm sorry for being like this. Things are just...tough at the moment" She replied.
Jin nodded. "Anyways...I must be on my way off, take care" Jin said swiftly before walking away...times were tough.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 15, 2009)

*Hikaru* smiled back. "It was great. I was just going to ask how much we have to pay?" He asked. Hikaru pulled out his wallet, ready to take money out as *Raito* waited quietly.
------
*Myou* laughed. "Irakiri-chan. I doubt these hot springs are, you know... Integrated. Do you really want those guys looking us over like we are pieces of meat?" She asked. "I will use Raiton jutsu on them if they even dare peek." Myou chuckled, grabbing a towel and undressing.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ashe laid there for a few minuets thinking. She gets up and only gets her large fan and puts it on her. Ashe walks out mostly dragging her feet and descends the stairs. It took a few minuets for her to get to the entrance of the Uchiha distract and she began to walk out. She was groggy a bit, and her body felt cramped and sore as if something was compressing her. She remembered the hot springs from the old Konoha. She remembered how they had a co-ed one before. She wondered what it was like now, but the hot springs do sound very tempting. 

She walks around with her hands in her pockets as she strolled the area. The area seemed calm for now but there was still a air of quiet around. She passed many places until she came to the hot springs. It might have had the same look as the old one when she was fourteen, but she had long forgotten what that tiny house looked like. It seems people have already been here and many of them she possibly knew. Nevertheless it didn't matter. Ashe could used a relaxing bath for once in awhile after all. 

Ashe walks in and looks around. After getting the towel she heads into the changing area and gets behind a screen. There she proceeded to undress and wrap the towel around her body. She gets her cloths from the floor and folds them. With her weapon she placed it in a corner and laid her cloths right beside the weapon. There were two others , but she pretended to not notice them as she headed out into the spring. The steam flowed upward and it seemed relaxing. She slid her foot in the water and then the rest of her body until she was shoulder length in. Her hair was pinned up and she closes her eyes taking in all of the sounds and environment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2009)

?Okay Miss, we need to take your temperature.? A nurse says to Inka.

?No.? Inka states, grumpily.

?Yes.? The nurse says, putting her hands on her hips.

?No?? Inka growls.

?You will get your temperature taken.? the nurse says, raising her eyebrow at Inka.

?You will not.? Inka replies.

?We will do it.  Even if we have to pin you down and do it rectally.? The nurse warns and then smiles innocently.

??There is no fucking way you will shove anything up my ass.? Inka growls with a glare.

?So you?ll let us take your temperature?? The nurse asks.

?Yes.? Inka says, opening her mouth.

The nurse sticks the thermometer into Inka?s mouth and waits.  She pulls the thermometer out and looks at it, ?You?ve got a fever.? she says.

?No, it?s been like that all my life.  For my bloodline I manipulate fire at my will.  My temperature needs to be high.  My body has it?s own fire source.? Inka explains boredly.

?Oh?Okay?so one hundred one degrees is normal?? the nurse asks.

Inka sighs, ?Yes, it is?? she says.

?Right?? The nurse says, then walks out of the room.

?Damn annoying little bitch??Inka mutters to herself.
______________________________

?It?s been so long since I?ve seen you?? Donki says, ?You?ve grown into a woman!? he exclaims.

?It was going to happen eventually.? Tsuya says to her brother.

?I know?but you?ve snagged a man, I can?t believe you.? Donki replies.

?Of course, what did you think?? Tsuya says.

?Well I knew you would snag a man, but so early?? Donki says, teasing Tsuya.

?I am 15 coming on 16...I should be able to have a man.? Tsuya says with a pout.

?Come on, you know your big brother was just teasing you!? Donki says, feeling guilty.

?I know?I?ve just gotten better at firing it back.? Tsuya says with a laugh.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2009)

Dante was relaxing in the hot springs as Koyaiba and Hinoko walked in. He paraded his camera.

"I got mine" he grinned. It was easy enough for him, his frankly insane amount of jutsu allowed him to do just about anything. On this occasion a henge and a hiraishin was all he needed. However for the other two it would prove to be more challenging. He sank down deeper in the hot water and sighed in bliss. 

"Why do I feel this feeling of happiness isn't going to last.." he muttered

_________________________________

Mio and Vergil walked back to the meeting place. 

"That girl who's body you've taken over. Who is she?" Mio asked 

"Hyuuga Megumi, the Head of the Hyuuga Clan." Vergil said wondering what Mio would point out.

"She is? She is but a child! Still, I had the weight of the world on my shoulders at her age so I don't find it surprising. What I do find surprising is that you are willing to use her body to fight. The Head must always be protected, you should know that!" Mio spat

"May I?" Megumi spoke from within Vergil.

"Yes, but be careful." he thought back at her

Megumi released the jutsu and walked beside Mio, who respectfully bowed to her.

"Hyuuga-sama, you should not risk your own body in such trivial matters." Mio said

"I disagree. Currently I am in training, for due to my young age I am not qualified as a ninja to lead this cln. However they have accepted me with open arms and I feel I must prove myself, even if I am using your son's power in doing so." Megumi said calmly

"Not to sound rude Hyuuga-sama but a Head of a clan must always be just that. A head, in other words use their mind as opposed to their brawn. To risk your life to save a civilian, whilst admirable, is not how a clan head should act." Mio said still respectfully.

"I'm afraid times have changed. Our situation is dire and most of the jounins who were capable of such a mission perished. Vergil's sword cannot be used to its full potential by just anyone. So far only Rukia and myself have been able to fully harness his power. I have to see to this matter personally."

"As you wish Hyuuga-sama." Mio conceded as they reached their destination, "You will certainly become a fine leader. In fact you already are one, I await your development as a ninja with baited breath."

Megumi blushed slightly at the praise.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 17, 2009)

Seijun slipped into the hot springs, having neither the time nor the patience required to go through the front door like a normal person. Thanks to his vantage point from the high building next door, Seijun had been able to pinpoint exactly where Dante was, and dropped down into the spring. Perching precariously on the fence behind the powerful Hyuuga, Seijun whistled sharply, trying to his attention.

"We need to go the Hokage's office," Seijun said sharply. "Now." His tone brooked no arguement or room for discussion.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2009)

Dante looked up lazily. "Bleeh. I knew you were coming but I hoped you were gonna come into the hot springs to chill. You really should, it'll help you relax a bit. You're way too tense!" he looked at Seijun's steely eyes and sighed.

"Guess not huh?" and got up out of the bath, "anyone would think you were the jounin here..." he mumbled. "Hey guys, have fun in here. I'm off to do something resembling a mission." he waved at Hinoko and Koyaiba.

In a flash he was in and out of the changing room and ready and leaped up taking one last look at Ms Konohas figure as he left. "Right Mr Happy, lets go. You can fill me in on the details as we go." he said flipping onto a higher branch.

_____________________________________________

Viral looked at Rukia as he woke up from his nap. Her eyes were rolled up as if she were being electrocuted. Kurohara was testing some blood.

"Any luck?" Viral asked

"Almost there. A few more injections and we'll be there. Assuming her body doesn't give up." he said listening to her gag

"No worries. She's been through worse. Well maybe not but she's a fighter! Aren't ya sis?!"

Deep within her she managed to pull up a middle finger.

"See?!" Viral said triumphantly


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 17, 2009)

"Baka," Seijun muttered under his breath. He normally wasn't so blatant or offensive, even to Dante, but Rukia's kidnapping had put him in an exceedingly foul temper. Motioning violently with his head, Seijun lead the way as the two shinobi bypassed the roads in favor of the rooftops; much quicker, in Seijun's professional opinion. 

"It's Rukia-dono," Seijun said quietly. "A man who resemled Shishou-sama, as well as yourself, naturally, appeared. Shikka-san, Tsuya-chan, and myself tried to stop him, but he maimed Tsuya-chan and outwitted Shikka-san and myself. He got away....with Rukia-dono. Shishou-sama wants both of us at the office. He's putting a team together to go after Rukia-dono."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2009)

A sob escaped *Kiya* as she fell to her knees.  The blaring sun blinded her as she took the first breath of fresh air she had gotten in who knows how long.  “I’m…out…”  Kiya gasped  her fingers gripping the grass as if to affirm the fact of freedom.  “Home…” she muttered as she looked up squinting, trying to figure out her surroundings but everything looked alien to her.

“Shit!” Kiya cried the feeling of anguish and loss washing over her once more.  “Please…won’t something…go right…” she said as she stumbled to her feet and headed toward the tree line some distance away.  “The trees…then I…can rest…” Kiya said the exhaustion trying to take over her body.
___________________________________

“Konoha.  Which way is it?”  *Zeke* said to an official looking man on the dock.

“Oh…let’s see…” he said thoughtfully as he scratched his chin looking around.  “I believe…” he said pausing for a moment.  “About two or three days that direction…” he said pointing.

“Where are you sending the poor boy?”  another man said walking up.

“Konoha!” the other man said.

“Konoha?  Hell your said him the wrong way!”  the new man stated.

“Now, Genma…” he said scratching his head.  “I know Konoha is that way!” he said pointing in the same direction.

“Look Kotetsu.  It’s that way!”  Genma snapped as he pointed his finger in an entirely different direction.

“Are you crazy?!”  Kotetsu said with a snort.  “It’s that way!” he said angrily.

Much to Zeke’s dismay the two began to argue and after about five minutes he sighed and walked away letting the two men continue their discussion with out him around.  He decided he would find an inn or shop that might be able to give him directions.
______________________________________

Changing quickly *Koen* walked out into the springs and sunk deep into the hot water, letting the steam cover her face as she took in the others behind half closed eyes.  She took in the jounin women giggling over some guy and the genin girls looking around sheepishly.  “Women are the same all over…” Koen mumbled as she sighed closing her eyes completely.

“I’m so glad you thought of this Myou!  I really needed to relax…”  *Irakiri* said as she slid beneath the hot water of the springs.  “I guess I have been way to tense lately.  At least we don‘t have to worry about the integrated springs…”  she said sighing and leaning back as she glanced around the springs giving the black haired woman barely a glance through the steam.
_____________________________________

“Here’s your bill…” *Mia* said sliding the paper on the table toward Hikaru.  “Just leave the money on the table when your done.  You look trustworthy…” she said giving him a chuckle and a wink.  “Let me know if you need anything else.  And, please do come back.  I will see to your…um…care personally!” she said giggling as she walked away from the pair.  Mia took one last look over her shoulder and smiled as she continued toward the counter.
____________________________________

*Ichijin* looked at the woman flatly and nodded.  “The risks are understandable and have been noted.  Though he is a fellow shin obi and….” he said pausing slightly.  “A friend.  He has to be saved.  I do wonder if we should gather a few others together before we deal with this situation.”  Ichijin said as he thought about what should be done.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2009)

Dante sighed

"Rukia huh? gah, how many times do I need to save her? Well kid, lets get this done and dusted and try to crack a smile. You're acting like you're responsible for it. Hah! Viral, that idiot clone of mine is, so don't worry about it dude. Rukia is a tough bitch. She's been through more than anyone I know so chill huh?" Dante grinned at Seijun.

The two sped off to the designated area where Megumi and a red headed kunoichi they had never seen before.

_______________________________

Mio and Megumi saw Dante and Seijun head towards them

"Now, don't give anything away Hyuuga-sama. I don't want Dante to know I'm back just yet. He has a lot to learn." Mio said darkly. Megumi shuddered, glad she was on her good side


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 18, 2009)

"I don't have time for false levity," Seijun reprimanded Dante in a matter-of-fact tone. Still, it was evident Seijun appreciated Dante's consolation, judging by the way Seijun's movements relaxed....a little. Seijun looked up ahead, noticing the Hyuuga's young leader and an unknown kunoichi. 

Dropping down below, Seijun gave a polite bow to Megumi, paying homage to her rank and heritage. Straightening up, Seijun eyed the other woman for a moment, trying to place her. Before it became too evident he was studying her, Seijun shrugged, and decided to let Dante handle the talking.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 18, 2009)

"Thats completely up to you."Draine said she streched and added, "Just donmt expect gentle fist to work as effectivly as it would on a shinobi."She replied and made a ninjutsu hand seal before disappering in a puff of smoke, probly a body flicker jutsu.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2009)

Koyaina sat in the hot springs. It had been relaxing at first, but now It was just getting boring. He sighed. _Water water everywhere, but nobody to drown...What the hell do I do now?"_ Then he grinned. he ran through his array of suiton jutsu (he didn't have that many) and chose the right one. He formed a few quick handseals and muttered: "Suiton: Joushou mizu no jutsu!" (Water style: Rising water technique) A large golb of hot, steaming water rose. Koyaiba, sweating from the effort, mentally lifted the large glob of water into the air and over the fence seperating the boys from the girls. "Release!" The glob of water burst, showering the girls with hot water. Koyaiba burst out laughing at the screams of shock and anger. 

"Suiton: Nidoruu Jinkouu no justsu!" (Water style: Needle rain technique) Koyaiba froze. He knew that voice. Nawi. He looked up. 

Above him, what seemed li'e half the girl's baths floated calmly, shaped into red hot needlesof water.

"Oh shiiiiiiiiii....." Koyaiba muttered.

"KOYAIBA YOU BASTARD!!!!" Nwai shouted from across the fence. "YOU ARE SOOOOOO DEAD!"

"AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!" Koyaiba screamed as the rainshower of pain began to fall. "HELP ME GOD!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 18, 2009)

Myou went into the hot springs and when Nawi yelled Koyaiba's name, she shook her head. Myou looked back at Irakiri, but could hardly make her out through the steam. "Any time, Irakiri-chan. I needed to relax too. You know... They say hot springs have healing and rejuvenating effects?" She said, sinking into the water. "You know... I haven't trained in so long..." Myou sighed, relaxing completely with a sigh. "Maybe I should train tomorrow..." she said.

--------------------------

Hikaru put the money on the table and stood up. He looked at Raito, then back in the direction that Mia went. "Raito, you go on ahead. I'm going to see if that girl needs any help." Hikaru said, heading back to Mia.

"But, Hikar-" He started then sighed. "I guess it can't be helped..." He shrugged his shoulders then left.

Hikaru made his way to Mia. "Excuse me, Miss? I never saw anyone else helping out.... Do you... Need some help?" He offered, scratching his head.

------------

Akari went through the variety of shops, and when she finished, she had quite a few bags. Akari wandered, trying to remember the way back to the inn where she had a room. She came upon the hot springs, walking in, taking a right when she walked in, getting an odd stare from the woman in the front. Akari quickly undressed, put her clothes away, and wrapped a towel around herself then headed out to where the springs were. She walked out, eyes closed as the heat radiated from the springs and almost removed her towel until she opened her eyes. "Holy sh-" she stopped herself. She accidentally went onto the guys side. That was why she got the stares. Akari saw more than she wanted to from the variety of guys on that side. "Umm... Umm.... Sorry!" she yelled and stormed over to the girls side, embarrassed.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2009)

Dante just shrugged at Seijun and focussed on the impressive figure of this new red head.

"Well Helloooo there." he said coming close to the lady, "My name's Hyuuga Dante. I don't believe we've met." Date was being obviously flirtatious. Mio attempted to supress her inner demons at Dante lack of professionalism.

"Mine is Rio. I'd prefer if we got straight down to business." she said coldly

"Suits me fine. I never liked small talk. So, your place or mine?" Dante said with his arm around her.

"Excuse me?!" she shouted and erupted with dark energy that engulfed all three of them. Megumi ran to her side

"N...now...Rio. He's just being friendly. He's got a strange sense of humour..." she reassured her.

"Yeah come on sweet cheeks, I'm only kidding. Besides I got someone I'm interested in already. So let's get this show on the road!" Dante said throwing his sword in the air and then catching it.

"Well at least you're enthusiastic." Rio said, "Ok, so do you have a battle plan?"

"Go in. Kick ass. Get out." Dante said, "I leave the planning to other people."

"How did you ever become jounin?!" she almost yelled at him

"By being goddamned awesome!" he said pointing at Rio, "Now are we making a move or what? I'll look for signs." he said and activated his golden Byakugan. 

"Well well Kiya's decided to turn up. Give me a sec." he grinned

He closed his eyes and  concentrated. "Kiya! You managed to get out. I expected nothing less. Wasn't worried for one second! So you killed Viral and that Doc yet?" he thought at her jovially. He could sense that she had gone through the wars but it was better to get her pissed off so she would keep her spirits up.

"So you want us to pick you up or are you happy just sitting there like a turd?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2009)

As the new voice echoed in her mind, *Kiya* whirled in fear.  ?No!  Don?t come near me!? she screamed as she grabbed a stick laying on the ground nearby.  She looked first behind her then to the sides.  Her exhausted and confused mind did not, at first, distinguish the difference between Viral and Dante.

Carrying the stick as if it was the most lethal weapon she looked around her as her heart raced in panic.  ?Please?no more?? she said as she ran into the trees before her and slumped against a large tree.  

After a few moments the awareness of who was actually speaking to her dawned in her mind.  ?D-Dante??  she stuttered questioningly her back sliding down the tree, her knees buckling in relief and exhaustion.  Silent tears fell at hearing his voice.  A friendly voice, after so much time.  

Then Kiya?s eyes narrowed as she finally comprehended his words.  ?Fuck you!? she screamed as she stood and staggered through the trees.  ?Just stay the fuck away from me!? she yelled in fury as she tried to keep her feet under her, the tears of relief turning to anger as she continued to move through the trees.  The collar of explosives forgotten for the moment.
_________________________________

?Yeah?Konoha?? *Zeke* said in frustration as he asked yet another person for directions.

?Here?? the young man said bending down and pulling out a paper from beneath the counter.  ?Try this.?

?Finally!?  Zeke said excitedly as he saw the map.

?I?m surprised no one has given you one yet.?  The man said laughing as he unfolded the map on the counter.  ?Just a few new things to note.  Remember that these maps are somewhat outdated??  He said  then began to point out a few changes on the map.  ?And, north is that way?? he added finally pointing in a direction to give Zeke a starting point.

?Thank you so much!?  Zeke said grinning at the young men.  ?This is much appreciated!? he added as he folded up the map and waved at the man as he set out to get supplies to take him through the next few days.
________________________________

?Help?? * Mia *said slightly confused then shook her head with a chuckle.  ?Don?t think they would want a shin obi, especially one of your caliber working here.  Besides?the other girl was only on break and another comes in a few minutes.  In fact?I get off in about ten minutes?? she said smiling then thought for a moment.  ?Though I could use some company after work if your interested?? Mia added waiting for his answer.
_______________________________

Sighing angrily *Koen *stood and began to walk toward the changing room.  ?Thought I could relax?? she growled as she stormed inside and dried off quickly then threw her clothes on.  ?So much for that?? Koen said in a huff as she left the hot springs.  ?One last place check for today anyway?? she said quietly as she pulled out her paper and headed off to see if the apartment was still for rent.
______________________________

?What?s her problem??* Irakiri *said as she watched the black haired woman storm away then shrugged.  ?Some people just don?t know how to relax I guess?? she muttered as she turned to Myou.  ?I can believe that?I always feel so much better when I have been in the hot springs?? she said almost purring.  ?Well, maybe your sensei will finally have you guys get together and train?? she mumbled as her eyes closed.
______________________________

Watching the woman disappear *Ichijin *walked away, the others having left already.  ?Well I think a group would be better than just me?? Ichijin said as he looked at his scarred hands and sighed.  ?I could bring my squad.  Good training for them?? he said as he walked back to the village.  ?Then again?it could get them killed?Damn it?? Ichijin growled as he continued on.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 19, 2009)

Seijun groaned, visibly annoyed at Dante's antics. Disguising his irritation with a flick of his hand to unfurl the long, scarlet scarf that fell down his back like a thin waterfall, Seijun looked at Rio, bowing respectfully. "My name is Seijun Togiretogire," he said stiffly. Though his movements were as fluid and relaxed as always, there was a certain...anxiety, to Seijun's demeanor. Straightening up, Seijun winced as Tsuki-Neji stirred beneath his sleeve.

*We're wasting time,* the entity within snapped. Seijun had to admit it was true. While patiently waiting for Dante to finish his "conversation" with Kiya, Seijun folded his arms and tapped his foot, eager to leave.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2009)

"She's in a pretty bad way. Good thing we've got a medic huh?" Dante said looking at Rio. She was a little taken aback by the acute observation. It seemed as though he wasn't just checking out her physique. She stifled a smile.

Megumi stepped up as she immediately came up with a plan

"OK, I think it's safe to assume that Rukia and Kiya will be in close proximity to each other. Once Rio administers first aid to her I will help her back, I'm in no position to fight at the moment. Seijun and Dante will lead the charge to where Viral is, Rio once you're done you follow them down there."

Dante looked ahead. "I'll take Viral, Seijun you do what you can against Kurohara. Don't be a hero, he's an Akatsuki after all. Rio will be a massive help as she is a medic too. Make it a 2 on one with him, I'll keep my clone busy. You wanted a plan? That's a plan and a half. Damn I'm good."

"Any questions or objections can be heard as we move. We don't have much time." Megumi said springing up towards a branch. Dante leaped up beside her, catching her before she reached it. "You need to conserve your energy hon. I'll carry you there."

Rio was about to object whole heartedly at bringing a child with little chakra into the battle but saw her steely resolve and said nothing. After all the argument would only go round in circles. She looked at the somewhat seething Seijun and looked at him sternly.

"I hope you are in an emotionally fit state to be on this mission. If we are teaming up then I need to know that you are going in with a cool head." she said coldly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Koyaiba sprinted out of the baths and threw on some clothes. He ran to his swords, picked them up, and slung them over his shoulder, attempting to run.

Nawi wasn't going to let him. Dressed in casual white robes, and levitating what still seemed like half the girl's bath, she stood in front of the gate, looking like an angry goddess.

"YOU CROSSED THE LINE!" She shouted, eyes flashing. "ATTACKING ME WHILE I"M RELAXING...SUITON:NIDORUU JINKOUU NO JUTSU!" 

"Shit," koyaiba muttered as the needles flew at him. She really wanted to hurt him. He unsheathed 'Heaven' (the katana Ryu gave him) and dodged the incoming attack. "One sword style! Heaven's palm!" He whirled the sword at Nawi, but she deflected it with a burst of water.

"Suiton: Water tomb no jutsu!" The water around Koyaiba began climbing up him and hardening, binding him in place. He took out 'Earth' (his original sword)

"Tow sword style! Dragon's dance!" He knocked away two water globs, cut himself free, and leaped into the air. He came down spinning both swords in front of him, eyes determined.

"Suiton: Water Wall no jutsu," Nwai snarled, a wall of water coming in between her and Koyaiba. It blocked his attack, and she followed up with one of her own. "Suiton: Lake Spit no jutsu!" Water filled her mouth and she spat several times. The water hit Koyaiba like bullets, throwing him down. "And now to teach you a lesson..."


----------



## Caedus (Mar 19, 2009)

"No!!!" The shinobi cried in absolute fear. This A-Rank Shinobi from Water Country was near dead. He had lost an arm and part of his right leg was near burnt off. The broken bones and bruises that were in his body couldnt not be ignored. "Ah!!!!!!" The shinobi cried out as the black blade slowly pierced through his stomach...blood oozed out of the wound as the man was going insane. After several moments, the blade was violently pulled out as the man screamed out again, begging for his life. "You...you cant do this! You dont do this! Where's your honor!?!" The shinobi cried, aware of the man who stood before him. "My honor? How about...where's your head..." The Sharingan Wielde raised his blade and placed it against the shinobi's neck. Within a second the blade swiftly move, revealing a slice through the man's neck who began to choke from the painful strike. Unsatisfied, The blade was withdrawn and then swung across the middle, decapitaing the man in one swift blow. The man glared towards the body...

He had tortured his enemy...
He had killed his enemy slowly
He had killed an unharmed target..
The code of honor meant nothing anymore..

Several bodies were spread out through the road...all of them of similar rank and same country but they were all dead as well...The Akatsuki member paused and began to walk away, he wanted more blood...


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 19, 2009)

"Seems Draine is assisting your escape."
Ryu looked at him and asked, "Why would I care? She is likly doing to because she has something to gain."
"Just thought you might want to know, before I destory Mazan, piece by piece."
"Mazan? What do you have aginste your own birth place?"
"The ex-Ryu Kage was foolish to bring humans into the equation of are village, now your father is training humans as well as drakes taking preferance over the next generation of dragon."
Ryu looked confused and asked, "Father? My father is dead, he died during a mission to gain information on Horizen's activitys."
"Is that what the Shinobi told you? Well guess I'll have to explain. Your family has been hiding a weapon of great power for generrations correct and your father is the only one who can dicipher the text it is wirtten in while your body has the text sealed onto it. Your father was only calssed as KIA because, he requested it in order to try and prevent that weapon ever falling into the wrong hands. Dont tell me you never made the connection that he was your father. Why do you think he wares the ANBU mask all the time and havn't you noticed it resembles a Hawk?"
Ryu stayed silent thinking.
"Is the hawk not your family name? Hayabusa?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 19, 2009)

"Rio-dono, you worry about your own state of mind," Seijun replied in a voice that could've cut steel. "I will handle my own. Unlike you, I appreciate the value of emotions. I realize that impatience is rarely useful; anger, however, is never a handicap. I do more than merely cap my emotions; I draw upon them for strength my skills and body cannot give me." Seijun exhaled, releasing some of the tension from his body, though he didn't become any less taut. Seijun leaped after Dante and Megumi, his long red scarf following him like a faithful wraith.

Looking back over his shoulder, Seijun eyed Rio again. "All I ask of you," he said patiently, "is that you do not make the same mistake with me that you made with Dante-san. Underestimaing your allies can be just deadly, if not moreso, than understimaing your enemies. For that matter..." At this, Seijun's iridescent gaze moved ahead, resting on Dante's back. "...overestimation of your enemy...or ally....is just as fatal."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2009)

Rio's dark energy soon surrounded Seijun. His insolence was nigh on intolerable, however Megumi looked back giving a nervous smile. Somehow it calmed her enough for her to realise that they were still learning. Her 35 years of experience had taught her better than this. 

"Your naivety is refreshing, however you'd be well to remember this Seijun. Any emotion during mission is to your detriment. It clouds judgement and in a life or death situation a cool head and a calm spirit is needed. Logic is all you need. Cold, hard and final." They raced through the trees. She too pierced her gaze at Dantes back. "Logic Dante. Before long you will be faced with such a situation where your head and your heart conflict. Which one, I wonder, will you choose?."

Rio then cleared her mind, pressing a mental button that switched off all emotion and she began scanning the area, searching for traps.

Dante watched the two arguing with his byakugan and grinned, totally shrugging it off.

"Dante, aren't you concerned about those two?" Megumi asked as she was carried

"Why should I be? Each shinobi has their own way of getting the best out of themselves. Vergil and I are completely different after all and we kick equal ass. Trying to convince another that yours is right is pressing your beliefs, something which I'm not really into." Dante said focusing ahead

Megumi nodded and smiled. She was glad she came.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 20, 2009)

_Reach out,_ Seijun silently commanded Tsuki-Neji. The living chains replied by sending out an almost mystical sonar, becoming completely attuned to the environment. While it wouldn't be quite comparable to the Byakugan in effectiveness, it would at least insure that Seijun had some purpose and wasn't forced to rely on the eyes of his teammates. While it was true that was the point of a squad, a squad would fall apart if a member couldn't hold up his own weight.

Seijun habitually tugged on his right sleeve, pulling it over the scars and metal links. The gesture was on he often made when worried, or concerned. Deciding to save time in case it became a matter of course later, Seijun took first his katana, then his kodachi from his back and put them in his waistband, letting them rest on his left hip as he mutely followed Dante's lead.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 20, 2009)

"Grrrrr are we there yet Minori!" Growled a dark haired boy walking through the forest. The girl he seemed to be talking to --Minori-- had her eyes plastered on the path ahead of her walking queitly towards their destination Village Hidden in the Leaves aka Konoha. The boy continued to complain about how they weren't their yet or how Minori got them lost his whining was beginning ot wear on her patience. "AHHH we're still walking where the hell is this village anyway" the boy continued to complain.

Minori stop ofr a moment and look at the boy and in a deep stern yet clam voice she said "Daisuke shut up" which casued the boy to close his mouth he knew not to get Minori angry. Minori began walking again and began to think she need to tell him why it was taking a while "Daisuke" she said getting his attention "The reason it's taking so long is because I'm follwoing Rei as she relays the path back to me you probable didn't know, but the orignally village was destroyed and built in a new location which we are trying to locate." Daisuke put his hands up behind his head and scoffed at what she said he wasn't a child he knew what was going on.

About an hour into there walk Minori got feedback from Rei "Okay the village is just ahead you can see the gate and Rei" Minori pointed in front of her. Daisuke looked ahead and you could see the gate coming into veiw with the leaf symbol and Rei was there perched up on a poll not to far "Finally!" Daisuke exclaimed and began to run toward the gate.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ashe was still relaxing in the hot springs. Hearing the commotion of the people around her made her smirk. So many childish people here. Though the bath was quite relaxing. She lays her head on the rock side and looks around her some. She kept trying to relaz and the tension in her body was going away. It seemed like hours to her that she'd been in there, but it had only been about fifteen minuets.

Ashe steps out of the hot springs and opens the door to head into the changing area. After finding her cloths she goes to the changing blind and changes into her original cloths. After putting on the fan back in it's place on her back she walks out onto the streets. They seemed empty even though they had people on them going about their business. Her hair was only partly wet, and only because of the steam. Although that one pest's water jutsu splashed water all over her.

She stops at the uchiha district and walks into it. The headband shone in the sun from her neck and sent some rainbow colors to somewhere. As soon as it came it had gone. She once again went to the main house and walks around the edge. She was nearing the leaders room. Though she did feel saddened by the loss of her two cousins, she did not seem to weep for them. Her uncle seemed to be suffering the worst of it after all. He had no heirs left, and who knew who would be the next leader? She walks up to the door of the room and frowns some. Her uncle was going mad it seemed, but the others seemed doing well. She puts a hand on the door but retracts it and turns her back to the door.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2009)

They arrived at clearance to where Kiya was. Dante immediately went over to her looking at her tortured state.

"Kiya! Oi! Woman wake up!" He said taking out some water and putting to her lips. "Rio, get over..."

She had already sat down beside Dante and had taken out some materials. She took the water and added a green powder to it. Then lay her down and ran her hands over her.

"I'll take it from here. You two go on and find whoever did this. Hyuuga-sama, let me teach you a thing or two about medical jutsu." she said dismissing the two men.

"Join us when you're done. Seijun, you're going to have to do the scouting. My Byakugan is hazy around here for some reason. I think it's the tunnel, it's disrupting my eyes. You'll have to take point." he said looking at the tunnel. "You cool with that? I got your back, don't worry." 

Dante was still grinning. No point in worrying as it never accomplished anything.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 20, 2009)

Seijun looked at Kiya from a distance, deciding not to rush over when Dante and Rio arrived first; he'd only be in the way. Seijun nodded mutely at Dante, and tapped his right arm. He was silently indicating that Tsuki-Neji was having similar problems, though still functional. "Ikuzo," he said aloud.

Seijun took that first fateful step into the tunnel, knowing Kiya was in good hands with Rio, and that Dante wouldn't be far behind....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2009)

"ugh shit dude, you can speak every now and again you know? What? You so awed at my awesomeness that you forgot how to speak" he said before they entered the tunnel "Thay shit on yer arm - How'd you get it?" Dante asked casually. There was ne need for sneaky stuff. Viral already knew.

Dante had his sword at the ready, holding it idly at his shoulders.

"And how is shit going with you and Tsuya? Good I hope. I set you guys up you know! Well not much to set up, you two just needed a push. Shame you and Rukia couldn't get together though. Mind you she probably would have ripped something off of you at some point. Not many guys can handle her. Even I can't. Only Vergil really and even he has issues." he spoke as they walked. Dante figured, since Viral knew, it would be better to keep the feeling of dread from surfacing. 

Dante didn't get scared but this situation made him feel uneasy. He remembered a collar around Kiya's neck, Rio had seen it too and would be diffusing it. It looked like explosives tags but there was something odd about the markings. He glanced backwards and hoped the other two were OK.

"You see anything yet? It's kinda dark in here."


----------



## Caedus (Mar 21, 2009)

"I tire of this...I want to destroy Konoha..." Sasuke simply stated. The Sharingan Warrior continued on his hate-filled quest for destruction. "The weak must be destroyed..." The Uchiha said again, only reinforcing his actions. He had killed shinobi slowly...he fought with no mercy and no honor.
"Sasuke...you're code and-" Kameda tried to plea with the Uchiha but it was pointless. The Akatsuki Pair remained in their small camp deep within the forest, awaiting their next move. 
"I...I dont give a darn about honor. Where was honor when my brother died?! You tell me!" Sasuke demanded as he gritted his teeth and slammed his fist into a tree, not caring how much charka he put in it but the blow resulted in the tree snapping from its place and flung backwards. 
"I dont care what the Leader plans, I'm going to Konoha and I'm going to kill every single fucking bastard in there!" Sasuke shouted once more, his eyes having a bloodlust that had not been seen or heard from an Uchiha in such a long time. The Uchiha shook, barely containing himself...he didnt care if anybody heard him because if that attracted people, he would want them dead...nothing more, nothing less. 
"But...but you're clan...?" Kameda asked, trying to see if Sasuke was truely going to massacre his family like he may possible intend. 
"They'll understand my pain...the fucking Senju are the reason for all of this. They had long discriminated the Uchiha. They were scared of their power. But when "peace" came... we came back...growing in strength. I know why Madara did the things he did...Those Senju deserve to die along with all of Konoha. The Uchiha will either join me or die..." Sasuke added on. He couldnt contain his anger...while at most he was quiet but at times when he was alone and wasnt killling he exploded in his hate...
Kameda watched on...the man he called the his best friend was dead and gone...this new man had taken over, one who wanted ultimate revenge just so "peace" can be achieved through the execution of those that are too weak in the world...
_________________________________________________________________

Jin shrugged as he looked at the sky. He thought for a moment and proceeded to enter the Ramen Shop for a bite...it would be nice.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2009)

*Inka* sits in the hospital room quietly, getting more bored by the second, she starts playing with her hair, “Damn it…I hate the fucking hospital…” she growls, tugging on her hair, she sighs, realizing how boring it will be.  Then she thinks of the cloaked woman, and takes a long sigh, “Don’t think…I’ll even see her again…” she mutters quietly, then lays down completely.
__________

*Donki* and *Tsuya*, enter the hospital, arguing the whole time.  They speak to one of the nurses, and they get Tsuya’s leg splinted.  They send Tsuya into into a room, the other person in there is silent.

“I’ll see you later little girl.” Donki whispers to Tsuya.

“Bye Onii-san…” Tsuya replies as Donki walks out.
__________

*Kumori* wanders the village, Avoiding the woman that stormed out of the hot springs, then decides to go to the hot springs, *“That sounds relaxing…” *she says to her herself, as she walks into the hot springs, She grins as she wades into the hot water, and sits next to Irakiri, *“Hey there.”* She says, a chuckle in her voice.
__________

*Shikka* wanders, finally stopping for ramen because his stomach growled.  “One Miso Pork ramen.” he says, ordering.  He waits and then begins to eat as they give it to him.
__________

*Sora *wakes from her nap, Ookami and Kuma at the entrance.  She comes back to the village, looking around once more.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2009)

Daisuke ran up to the gate and smiled this was the village he was going to call home and he stood an awe at how beautiful it was.

Whild Daisuke was inticed with the village Minori walked over to Rei and patted her on the head "You did a good job finding this place for us thanks...you can go now." Rei nodded her head and dissapeared in a puff of smoke. Minori began to walk into the village, but stopping at the watch guards first so they wouldn't get the idea that they were enemy ninjas. "Daisuke quick gawking and hurry up before I leave you behind" she said already walking down the street. Daisuke quickly gather his senses and ran up beside her"Hey sensei you think we could find a place to eat i'm starving" Daisuke grapped his stomach and it began to growl.

"First we have to find a place to stay then we'll get something to eat" she replied still looking directly in front of her while walking down the street. Though the trouble would begin of where to find a place to stay.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2009)

Kiya?s green eyes fluttered open slightly and looked up at the strange woman as she gave her the water.  She hadn?t realized she had collapsed, her chakra almost completely gone at one point before her body gave in.  Looking up in confusion for a few moments her eyes then widened and she turned her head away from the water.  ?No!  Get away from me!?  Kiya yelled as she pushed away and scrambled to her feet but not before she grabbed a kunai off the woman.  ?You won?t touch me again?I don?t care what form you use this time!?  Kiya screamed in a panic as she pointed the knife at her, even in her exhausted state she was willing to fight to the death.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 22, 2009)

Seijun glanced at Dante, inserting his replies when appropriate. "Tsuki-Neji was created by my first master," Seijun answered quietly. "According to him, it was a mistake, an abomination. I disagreed. We fought. He won. But still I kept Tsuki-Neji." Seijun tugged the sleeve again, slowing down to walk in step with Dante.

Narrowing his eyes at Dante's hint of a "push," Seijun let it go and addressed the main point. "We're doing fine," he said politely. "It's a struggle for me not to make a fool of myself, but I enjoy the time I spend with her......and please don't make such comments about Rukia-dono, she'll hurt me for them." Seijun's voice carried a trace of humor in that last sentence, as Dante's influence began brighten things for him, as he focused on the task at hand, mentally chiding himself for his lapse. "You're right," he said suddenly. "This darkness should've been made lighter by now, yet our eyes have yet to adjust. You are sure your Byakugan can't see anything, Dante-san?"

*Daraku*

Elsewhere, back in Konoha, Daraku had returned after his fight with Seijun. He was dressed differently this time, wearing a long trenchcoat over a black, sleeveless tabi suit as he kept his hands in his pockets, two nodachi-styled sheaths held by the bends in his elbows as he walked through the camps. He appeared to be searching for something....or someone....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

Mio watched as Kiya wearily got to her feet and held a knife. Though she was in a completely exhausted state, it was still a dangerous weapon in the hands of a cornered prey. Megumi was stepping up to try and convince her to calm down, but in Kiya's traumatised state it would take at least 5 minutes. Time they didn't have. That collar around her neck could go at any moment.

Mio had little option. She kept her hands behind her back, a trick she had learnt from a ninja in the Tea country, performing the neccesary hand seals. As she did so, she spoke to Kiya

"Now, calm down. I'm from Konoha. You've experienced a lot of.." then Mio slammed her fist down turning the portion of ground Kiya was standing on into a moving river of mud. Mio waited for the opportunity to wrestle her to the ground, in a fashion that would not cause her injury.

_____________________________

"Rukia'll hurt you. yup!" Dante said finally happy that he had got Seijun to relax a bit. 

"Byakugan's on and off. Only flashes and it gives me a headache and makes me totally disorientated. I think we still have a ways to go though."

"Tsuki-Neji. Hm, sounds messed up dude. My golden Byakugan sensed another presence in that thing of yours. He ain't too friendly either, damn near ripped out my frontal cortex when I tried to speak to it." Dante said. They reached a crossroads in the tunnels.

"Wanna split up or choose? Whats Ol Tsuki saying?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 22, 2009)

A cloaked figure walked along the grassy plains of the leaf country. Along his head streamed a black cloths it was wrapped all around his head except for the right eye. His cloths where all black, A black teeshirt, and black pants. Everything around his seemed peaceful the figured remained quite for some time until he arrived atop of a large hill. There he sat looking to the left to see a large lake a very fond memory. "Ha! I haven't seen this place in a long time." he said aloud to himself.

He sat looking at the lake the sun hitting off of it made it look so peaceful. He then looked straight he saw it one of his worst memory's. There before him sat Konoha the town of war. He didn't even like looking at it all the friends he had lost to it. Then the right is where he looked he noticed all the tents and busy people. "hope they are glad to see me." The figure had said with a muffled voice from the cloth. 

The figure turned back to where he had came looking up at the sky. "It was nice going to mist to see my family. Hope i can come back to visit again." He said again with the muffled voice. Then turned back to the tents and started walking toward them while taking of the black cloth slowly. The first thing that could be seen was he's short spiked white hair.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2009)

Minori didn't show it, but she was rather shocked the village was made up of mostly tents now and people busily moving around trying to rebuild stuff."Man the dude who did this most have been pretty powerful to blow up the whole village" Daisuke mumbled to himself not really talking to any body in particular.

They walk between/by/ and trhough numerous tents until they had came across the hospital. Minori began to walk towards the hospital hoping that her medical skills could be of some use and maybe someone could help her find a place to stay "Daisuke don't wander off too far I'm going to see if I can be of any asistance in the hospital hopefully I can be of some help and they won't turn me away."

Daisuke look up a Minori and smiled "Don't worry Minori I'm sure they'll except you they would have to be complete idiots not to I mean I have yet to see any ninja who could match your skill in medical ninjutsu" he smiled at her "Also don't worry I'll be fine I'll just walk down the street or someting...good luck" he said taken off. Minori got on her way too and entered the hospital hoping that maybe she could be of some help to someone.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ashe steps away from the door. It was hopeless. She walks toward the exit of the uchiha area and sighs. Her head hung down some. She couldn't really do anything, but she was doing all she can after all. As she looks up she saw a familiar figure, well what seemed like one. He seemed to have the same hair, but could it be? Shark?

She stops and watches the man pass by. She had been wandering the city for a few moments until she noticed. "It can't be Shark" she said mostly to herself and lays a hand on her head. "I swear I am going crazy." She had said it loud enough for anyone near her to hear him. In a hushed tone she mutters to herself "He disappeared years ago, but it is nice to dream." She once again looks at the figure. His appearance couldn't be quite known since he was covered. "Hm.." she mumbles some. Wouldn't hurt to ask. The older figure of Ashe walks up to the man. "Hey you" she said as she did when she was younger. She was right in front of the man looking at him with her Uchiha eyes.
*
(Talking to cursed panda btw)*


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 23, 2009)

*"Ol Tsuki," as you put it, says we should split up so "Ol Tsuki" doesn't decide to rip your head off next,* Tsuki-Neji vocalized irritably, much to Seijun's amusement. It wasn't often Tsuki-Neji chose to speak with others besides Seijun, but it had happened on occasion. "Calm down, he's only teasing you," Seijun reprimanded. "Now then, if you'd give a serious recommendation?"

*That WAS serious,* Tsuki-Neji snapped back. *We really WILL rip his head off next. Oh, and the fact that we have no way of knowing for sure which way is correct, so it's safest to take both. Howevere, due not being able to backtrack because of the time constraints, splitting up is the best course of action.* "And if one of us should encounter Viral while separated?" Seijun pressed. *Scream like hell and hope the other guy is close enough to hear,* Tsuki-Neji responded.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2009)

"Cute little fella aren't you?" Dante said to Seijun's arm. "Absollutely adorable, I'd love to see its baby pictures."

"Well, plan sounds solid. Here, this will save us some time." he handed Seijun a kunai with a tag on it. "You find him, then you throw this. As soon as you do, I'll appear like some damned genie. If I find him first, I'll activate my golden byakugan and let Ol Tsuki know. That cool with you? You're more sensitive to my golden byakugan for some reason, so hopefully I can get the message across before my brain explodes." Dante said

_____________________________________

"Kurohara, go for it." Viral said

"No problem." Kurohara executed a few handseal and put his hand on the ground. The tunnels had been set up with a variety of genjutsu traps. The first ones they would encounter were small changes. Paths that weren't really there, so a person would walk right off a cliff into the lava; or images of either Viral or Kurohara darting away in the distance, having them go the wrong direction. The other genjutsu traps were a little more harsh making the victim relive his worst nightmare.

Kurohara finished and then sat down. "I need more excercise." he said


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2009)

*Donki* walks out of the hospital, and wanders, he then glances ever so slightly at the man searching. “Oi! What’cha lookin’ for?” he says to *the man in the trench coat.* _‘He…looks familiar…’_ he thinks to himself, putting his hand on Kasui.
_________

“Is that you Inka?” *Tsuya* says to the other woman in the room.

“Yeah…” *Inka* replies.

“What’s wrong?” Tsuya asks.

“Nothing.” Inka states.

“Don’t give me that…I‘m your best friend, you can tell me anything.” Tsuya says.

“Fine…” Inka spits, then adds, “You know that woman…Such an Angel…Er…that woman that helped with the academy students.” 

Tsuya thinks for a moment then chuckles, “Her?” she says, letting her friend finish.

“Yeah, her…But…My feelings for her are just…Damn it…” Inka mutters then looks down, “But…An Angel like her, would never want a Demon like me…” she says, with a sigh.

“Well, who knows Inka…you’re a bit of a bitch, but you’re sweet like that.” Tsuya says, a laugh in her voice. Inka gives a sigh and stays quiet after that.
_________

*Sora* stays outside the village, using her specialty jutsu, ‘Man to beast transformation’ in the form of Ookami. The three watch the camp, the new guards.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

The figure looked at the person he had just finished unwrapping his head. There on his head you saw it an eye patch over the left eye and his other blue eye it didn't seem to really fit but it was. "Hey you." Was what a woman asked him as he walked by. The figure spoke. "Ashe..." He said with a smile. "Its good to be back!" He turned his head to face her. "Ha it was good to see my family again!" The figure said as he put the head cloth in his pocket. "What I miss!"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 23, 2009)

*Seijun*

Seijun looked over the kunai as he recieved it, admiring the craftsmanship. "Hiraishin no Jutsu," Seijun intoned. "I've heard of it, of course....must be quite useful." With a skillful flourish, Seijun concealed the knife somewhere on his person, as Tsuki-Neji mockingly snapped at Dante from Seijun's sleeve, not close enough to give him alarm. *....ok, you,* Tsuki-Neji said condescendingly to Dante. *You want left or right? We'll go the other way.* 

*Daraku*

Daraku lazily turned his head to the man who had called out to him. He took in at a glance the man's posture and hardened body, sizing up him as a fighter. Daraku also inferred a distrusting aura around the man, judging by how readily his hand went to his weapon. "I'm looking for a woman," Daraku replied smoothly. "She's rather popular in this village, I think. Given name.........Tsuya."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 23, 2009)

A smile crossed the face of the grown figure of Ashe. "It's been a long time" she said with a kind of humorous smirk. She gets in close till their face was inches apart. "Not much as changed I suppose" she said with a shrug. She stands up strait now ans stretches. "I've got a new wardrobe too. It's awesome as you can tell, but anyways" she said as she got serious. "Where have you been these past years? Everyone I assume have been missing you."

She turns her back to him and her hair moved in the wind. "A lot has happened these past years. Konoha was ruined. Our camp after that was destroyed. Many people died. Including" she stopped there and after a few minuets she was able to speak. "My cousins." She turns part of her head to him. You could only see parts of her face due to her hair. Ashe moves her hair out of the way and faces him again, but this time had her arms crossed. "A lot has happened. A few of our friends died, One had a baby, and some have been kidnapped." She shakes her head sadly.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

"Ashe... I am sorry I didn't see you but... I was here for the camp ruined I saw it all.." He looked at her with a smile. "Then I left for training..." He sighed and looked at her face again. "And then I came back for 1 hour and then left without telling anyone.." He stopped smiling. "And when I left the second time I went and saw my family again in the mist village."He looked down at his feet. "I currently am M.I.A" He turned to face her with a sad look. "I should have told you guys where I went."

"Tora.. Her kid was born! That is great Where is she!?" Shark was back to smiling again.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2009)

Dante, seemingly out of nowhere, flipped out a coin and caught it in his hand. "I'll go left. Adios Seijun."

With that Dante made his way down a glowing red corridor. "Why do I insist on wearing a leather jacket in hot places." He began kicking a large stone forward and sang a song

"Bow down! Sell your soul to me, I will set you free, pacify your demons. Bow down! Surrender unto me! Submit infectiously! Sanctify your demons. Into abyss, you don't exist, Cannot resist...."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 23, 2009)

She smiles as they made small talk then mutters "The mist village. Tell me. Is there maybe a young girl who has brown hair, and blue eyes? I am guessing that was that old ladies reletive or close friends daughter or something like that. The one who took care of me prior to Konoha." she watches his face and then she hears him mention Tora. A gasp escapes her lips and she muttered her name almost silently. "She. She's gone. She was killed. A long with another person. Ninja's from Tora's home country got them. The child is now in the care of Kiya and Dante"

It hurt her to spill those words. She hadn't spoke or thought about it ever since she held and hand to the baby that one rainy day. She had a sad look on her face. It didn't seem to her her own regret, or anything of that. It seemed to be for Tora. "I wanted to go after those men that hurt Tora, but it was their countries business after all." A few minuets of silence pass and she looks up to meet his eyes. "I'm sorry."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 23, 2009)

Seijun shook his head tiredly, and headed off to the right. _Try to curb yourself a little,_ Seijun thought with irony. _We can't afford to alienate-_ Tsuki-Neji delivered the equivalent of a sarcastic snort in Seijun's head. *Please, alienate HIM? If anything, you should learn from his example and relax a little,* Tsuki-Neji said. *You'll probably die sooner, but at least you'll have more fun.*

Seijun shook his head again. "Just focus on what's ahead please," he said aloud in a quiet tone. Seijun's eyes were finally adjusting, but he still felt uneasy about this place....


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

Shark went silent he stared down at his feet. He was depressed this wasn't what he was hoping to have when he came back. "Bastards..." he looked up at Ashe again with a sad face. "But nothing we can do.." he felt cold for saying it but it was true. If he killed one of them he would be no better then them. "So.. where is Kiya...." he looked around not much changed just a few more wooden buildings or tents. "I wish I could have seen her atleast..." He said once again under his breath.

"Also..." he looked back at Ashe's face. "You said someone was kidnapped..." He had no sign of being happy now. "I assume it was Kiya correct?" he already could guess it only seemed normal.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

As Minori opened the doors to the hospital she noticed a boy make his way out yelling at a man in a trench coat _"It's none of my business"_ she thought as she continued to walk into the hospital. Minori walked up to the counter and waited for someone to come and greet her. A few minutes later a nurse walked up and kindly greeted her asking what is it she may want. 

Minori sat her bag down and looked at the woman before beginning to speak _"My name is Minori I've come here to see if you need any help with the patients here I am a very skilled medical ninja and in some of the other villages I have visited I've been told my medical skills are extraordinary"_ she didn't want to sound full of herself, but maybe the little back ground information would increase her odds of helping out around here.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 23, 2009)

She listens to him. He seemed angry, but he could be hiding it well. Then that one question came up. Was Kiya kidnapped? It was true she had been kidnapped during the war, but there are people after her now. "Yes. You would be correct. It is Kiya who was kidnapped" she said with eyes close. "Seijun, and Dante went after to search for her. I believe one other was takan as well, but i am not sure if that one is with them or not."

She was quiet for awhile. After a few minuets she looks to him "All we can do is wait really. I am recovering from my latest mission, but still I do want to look to. Hokage's orders are orders though." She seemed to have no emotion on her face as she talked now. Just how she once was years ago. Her arms were on her side as she spoke now. One arm was propped upon her hip, while the other laid against her side.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

"Only a matter of time..." Shark said with a large sigh. "Well I must get going I should get out of these cloths and back into my normal cloths." He looked at Ashe as he walked off before saying one last thing. "Damn I come back at the best times" He walked off toward his old tent. 

Once he had arrived he looked around everything was dusty. "Now where is my chunin gear." He looked over at his chest at the bottom of the bed. "Now I remember" He pulled a key off his belt and walked up to the chest and unlocked it.

There at the top sat three Dai Shurekins and to the left of them was Dusk's katana. Shark picked them all up and place them to the side. underneath them was kunai. He lifted those up and then saw it at the bottom, It was a mask but not the ANBU kind a missing nin kind. "Why did I ever think about it before I left..." He quickly threw his old cloths over the mask and locked the chest. He put his normal cloths on and walked out of the tent.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ashe watches him go with a sigh and hangs her head a bit. People were disappearing, and reappearing again and again. It kind of annoyed her. She starts to walk away. The town seemed to be reshaping itself in a slow fashion, but at least it was getting somewhere. If you think about it the ca,p kind of looked like a large refugee one. In a sense anyways. The weather seemed fair, and everything seemed fine. For the most part anyways.

She had been good for awhile now. She hadn't gotten in much trouble. Something kept tickling her fancies though. In truth she didn't really understand why. Though she may have a few ideas why the darkness was calling her in. Ashe started to walk at a steady pace now. A hum was coming from in between her lips as she walked and looked around the village. So many repairs have had to be done so far.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

Daisuke had been walking around the village for a while and he noticed a couple of empty tents. He began to think to himself _" *Yawn* I better go tell Minori I saw this" _he turned round and started going back in the direction he had just came, but forgot where the hospital was. He searched for about 10 minutes and came up with noting "Dammit thinking about my stomach i didn't even notice which way we came." 

He stuck his hands in his face and began to curse about how he got lost. He walked around some more and out the corner of his eye he noticed a girl with black hair and the Konoha head band tied around her waist. He began to run after her yelling "Hey girl wait a moment" hoping he could get her attention and she would stop.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 24, 2009)

She heard him and stops, but does not acknowledge him just yet. She turns her body to him and faces him. "Hm?" she mumbles then inspects his armor. He didn't seem to be from here. He also seemed to be lost and by the way his stomach argued with him, he was hungry. It amused her a bit, but the person obviously wanted something. She meets his eyes with her own and waits a bit to see if he would ask her anything.

Deciding not to wait she places her arms in front and folds them together. "What is it you need?" she asks with a slight curious tilt of her head. A smile wasn't placed on her face. She uses one hand to take some loose strands of long black hair out of her face. The curse mark once again showed on her pale skin. Her Uchiha eyes scan him once more.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2009)

*Donki?s* eyes narrow, ?You will never be told where my sister is you asshole.? He says in a somewhat calm tone.  ?Y?all just go back to yer bat infested cave and die there.? he says, swinging the flail by his body.

?No way in hell will you find her, while you?re still alive.? he states, swinging the weapon at Daraku a slight wall of steam rising at the same time.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 24, 2009)

"So you're going to make this difficult," Daraku sighed,  removing his right hand from his pocket and grabbing the sheath before it dropped. Without moving his left arm from its position, Daraku checked the flail by smashing the sword hilt against the flail's ball, leaping back and stabbing the sheathed sword into the ground....and immediately started shaking his hand. "That stung....your physical strength is quite impressive."

Daraku removed his left hand, grabbing the plain black saya and holding it horizontal in front of his body. Pulling, he revealed it to be not a nodachi, but two kodachi kept in a single sheath, drawing one blade normally and the other from the opposite end of the sheath, the black middle piece dropping to the ground. "Daraku Choudai," the tycoon introduced himself, almost pleasantly. "I can cut you up and find Tsuya myself......or you can tell me where she is and I'll make sure you don't get your blood on my clothes. Your CHOICE!!!"

Daraku emphasized his last word with a scream and a kick, punting the middle piece of the saya at Donki's head, though it would only serve as a distraction. "Goko Juji!" he exclaimed, slicing outwards at Daraku's chest in an X-shape as he charged forward.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2009)

Dante continued to hum and kick the stone ahead of him. Another fork in the road. He took out his coin again, flipped it and went right this time. "Exit light, Enter night! Take my hand! We're off to Never never land". 

Dante suddenly felt a little light headed, but it passed. "Hm. Must be the heat." He took out some water and drank. A shadow flashed across his vision on a ledge a few metres ahead of him. Dante drew out a kunai and hurled it at the shadow, but it missed. 

"Hm, looks like I'm on the right track." he said picking up the pace and still kicking his stone, faster now. Suddenly the familiar sound of the stone hitting the ground stopped, as did Dante. The little rock was nowhere to be seen. He smiled and made the appropriate handseal. "Kai!"

The genjutsu was dispelled as Dante stood on the edge of a 50ft sheer drop into a bed of lava. He found another rock and walked back to the fork in the road, finding another stone and kicking it.

_________________________

"Dante got past the first Genjutsu trap." Kurohara said. 

"Well, thats a given. Lets see how that Seijun kid does." Viral said watching with his new byakugan, that Kurohara had modified for him.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 24, 2009)

Seijun tugged on his sleeve again as he walked through the darkness. *Would you stop doing that? It's annoying,* Tsuki-Neji said to him. _Sorry. I'm nervous,_ Seijun replied, continuing his leisurely walk. "I don't like narrow spaces, and this tunnel isn't right...." Seijun turned a corner, keeping his hand on the wall in case he got lost.

*FREEZE YOU IDIOT!!!* Tsuki-Neji raged. Taken aback, Seijun halted. "What's the matter with you?" he hissed. *The floor. Or lack thereof,* Tsuki-Neji explained. Convinced Tsuki-Neji had lost....whatever the equivalent of a mind it possessed...Seijun knelt and pressed on the floor in front of him. "It's solid," he insisted. Tsuki-Neji sighed mentally, then popped a few minor blades, digging into Seijun's arm. Seijun winced as the metal cut his skin, then blinked in surprise as the not-so-solid floor beneath his hand vanished. *Convinced yet? Let's try going a different way,* Tsuki-Neji said snidely.

Sighing, Seijun stood up and turned around, going the OTHER way after turning back around his corner. _I hate not being able to see,_ he thought to himself suddenly. It occured to him that during his fight with Daraku, his vision had changed for some reason after Tsuki-Neji had been broken; despite the night's darkness and the raging flames, he'd been able to see Daraku clearly. Yet, despite Seijun's best efforts, he had been unable to duplicate the sight since then. *We're not cutting ourselves in half again,* Tsuki-Neji warned. Nodding his acceptance, Seijun continued on, half-nursing the lines of blood on his right arm and making a note to get some Genjutsu training as soon as possible.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2009)

?Hentei?? *Donki *says, bending backwards from the piece, sliding the flail back, ?Donki?? He says, the three section staff stopping the two blades, then jumps back, ?Mizukiri no Yaiba?? he says, a water sword forming in his hand, ?Reknowned assassin?and weapon master.? he says, his hands have no shake, his concentration is on the man. His light green eyes a shadow, ?As I told you?you are never going find out where my sister is?when bound by the chains of mortality. Y?all will die here. ?Aight?? he says, the grip on the sword tightening slightly.

The stance changed only slightly, he backed up a little, to direct Daraku out of the camp, and outstretched the arm with the sword.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2009)

Daisuke slowed down as he neared the woman and took in her appearance. Something intresting caught his eye and it was a black mark that was on her from a glance it looked like it was on he neck. Deciding not to be rude he put his arms behind his head and continued to walk up to her he could tell she was taking in his appearance.

"Sorry to bother you...and I'm pretty sure you've noticed by now that I'm not from here" Daisuke said making sure to keep eye contact before he went on. "But do you know where the hospital is? My sensei and I have just moved  her and she went in to see if she could be of service, but...hehehe" he laguhed a little and scratched the back of his head "I kinda got lost." The tatoo on his neck went from a blue bird to a green owl indicating that he felt out of place and kind of embarrassed.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 24, 2009)

Shark walked the town every now and then he got a "Welcome back!"  Or a "Shark!" but normally every one just went on with life. "Ahh it's to boring around here without people." He kept walking until he had arrived at a road out of town. "Nothing to do but walk.." He just started down the long road everything around him was tree's and rocks. "Nothing to do.." Shark stopped talking as he heard a bush behind him make a sound and move. "Just a animal..." He kept walking and heard it again in a tree. "Better make sure..." Shark took out a Dai shuriken and threw it at the tree. "Shit" Someone yelled jumping out of a tree.

 It was a man with black hair and all white cloths. he had a katana on his back."Get out of here rouge now this is leaf country!" The man yelled. "You don't understand I am from leaf." Shark said semi laughing. "I haven't seen you before in leaf. you are a rouge in a disguise I bet!"  The man shouted. "Nope try again." Shark sighed sitting down.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2009)

“Gah!”  Kiya yells as she swings her hand trying to do something combat the jutsu coming.  Though she was still to exhausted, her chakra not yet restored.  The mud rushes colliding against her and knocking her off her feet.  “No!” Kiya screams afraid that she just lost the life so many have helped her keep.  Lost the things that have kept her alive for the unknown time she was at the hands of those monsters.  With a strength she didn’t know she had she continues to attempt to stand to fend off the woman Kiya just knows wants to kill her.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2009)

"Che.." Mio says as Kiya struggles, "At least you got determination." the jutsu was enough to subdue her. The river of mud had knocked her off her feet but she still couldn't get near her through the kicking legs and flailing arms.

"FUCKING STOP THAT!!" Mio screamed with such ferocity and killing intent that Megumi fell to the ground and it froze Kiya temporarily. Mio released the jutsu and reverted to her normal appearance. She grabbed Kiya by the collar and brought her straight to her face. "SEE THESE EYES! I'M A DAMNED HYUUGA, FROM KONOHA! NOW LET ME HEAL YOU, YOU RETARD!"  

Again, that dark energy seeped out and had Megumi cowering behind a tree. Mio picked up the water, took a swig out of it and thrust it into Kiya's hands. "Not poisoned. Drink it, it'll help you get back to Konoha. Hyuuga-sama. Have Vergil pick her up and carry her back if she falters." 

Megumi nodded and changed into Vergil, who looked at Kiya. "Lets go Kiya, it'll take us some time if we are to walk there."

Mio stomped into the cave like some raging dinosaur. 

In the cave Viral shivered. "Man... I don't like the feel of that."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 25, 2009)

*Daraku* frowned sadly, shaking his head. "Your physical strength is impressive, I reiterate," he said off-handedly. "But your mental strength is just depressing. But fine, I'll follow you out of this camp." Picking up the sheathed tachi in the crook of his elbow, Daraku followed Donki out, before dropping the weapon again, twirling his two kodachi thoughtfully.

"You claim to be a weapons master," Daraku said musingly, as he plainly doubted Donki's mastery; he was an arrogant person by nature, often lifting himself above others. "Controlling the weapon is all fine and well. How well do you control your body? Not good enough to match up against my Jissen Kenbu style, I bet. Ryusui no Ugoki...." Daraku demonstrated the basis of his Actual-Battle Sword Dance, seeming to split in half like a ghost. A dozen transparent images circled Donki, as Daraku initiated his Flowing River Current technique, mixing rapid, sharp motions with slow, fluidic tempo to create after-images and confuse his opponent's vision.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2009)

*Donki* closes his eyes as Daraku uses his technique, a wall of thick steam surrounding him, “Weapons ain’t my only trick.” he says as his eyes open quickly.
__________

*Inka *and *Tsuya* stay quiet with each other for a while then Tsuya speaks, “So what happened to you, to send you to the hospital?  I know you do stupid things…but not stupid enough to put you here.” she says, looking at her friend.

“Honestly…” Inka starts, “I was attacked by a man…shorter than me…He stabbed right through my ribcage,  through my lung, and came out again.  THEN I was confronted by my “parents” from hell…And THEN my fucking former boyfriend from there too!  I am just having a god damn bad day.” she rants to her best friend.

Tsuya shakes her head, chuckling a bit at her friend’s furiousness.  “Yeah, you are aren’t you?” she says.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2009)

At the woman’s words and reaction Kiya froze and accepted the water from her.  She watched her storm off to the caves and shook her head ever so slightly.  “I think I would prefer to be with those bastards then to face off with her…” she mumbled to herself as she drank some of the water as she panted.

Hearing Vergil speak Kiya turned her head quickly in his direction.  At the sight of the man a small smile flickered on her face before fading completely.  The feelings she tried to both push back and come to terms with began to well up in side her.  She looked away from him and nodded as guilt began to win out.  “Y-yes…V-vergil-kun…” Kiya mumbled as she took an unsteady step forward.
__________________________________

“Why do I need supplies?”  Zeke said chuckling at his own stupidity.  “Sometimes I wonder about myself…” he said as he shook his head and began to walk out of the small port town.  “It shouldn’t take me more than a day.  Now the way a hawk flies…” he said as he began to run.  

Once he was far enough from the little town he jumped turning into a hawk and flew high into the sky and began to fly in the direction the man in the village had directed him.
__________________________________

Irakiri smiled at Kumori but kept her eyes closed.  “Hiya…what have you been up to?”  she asked almost groggily her body completely relaxed in the hot steamy water.  She realized that this was the first time she had completely relaxed since the incident with her sensei.  “Training going good?” Irakiri mumbled to her friend.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 25, 2009)

She watches him and knew he saw her mark and smirked. It kind of amused her. Then he asked where the hospital was. "This place isn't as big as the original Konoha you know" she tells him then shrugs. She began to think about where would be the swiftest, and also the easiest to get to. After looking around for a bit she confirms it and looks back at him to tell him the way.

"The easiest way is through that." She said as she points to a small alleyway looking passage. "Then you take a left and walk further down that road. You will see a large looking building that looks much better than the usual ones. That building was a main priority after all." She watches him more and then says "I could take you there if you want really. It's not like I have anything to do." Ashe sighs at that. 

(OOC: Sorry i didn't reply i was SOO sick with the stomach flu all day >< i even passed out a few times xD. But i feel a lot better today. for now anyways.!)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2009)

Dante took another swig of water, it was getting hot. "dammit, I'm not taking off this coat!" he said through gritted teeth. There was lava dripping from the walls and even the water was hot. The tunnel opened out into a huge cavern, with a sea of lava and a small rock pathway. 

Then he heard a wire snap. Out of instinct he performed a kaiten as several kunai flew to his position. The kunai were deflected but some had a poison bag on them, which detonated on impact. Black smoke surrounded Dante and he breathed some in.

"Shit!" A kazekaiten this time, the wind element blasting the smoke clear. Dante coughed up some black tar. "Great, now I'm poisoned. Might as well throw caution to the wind." Dante stood up and ran at full tilt. 5,6,7 more traps were activated. Spikes, explosions, falling rocks Dante managed to evade most of them, but the narrow path, gave him little room and had taken quite a few hits.

Dante eventually reached the end using a hiraishin. "Dammit, I didn't want to use that." he said, thinking about his upcoming battle with Viral. He would need all the chakra he could get. He sat down by a rock and breathed in. He coughed up some more black goo. "Ugh, gross dude."

He pulled out a syringe and injected himself with it. It was a general antidote that most ninjas carried with them, it would keep the poison at bay for now but it was only a temporary solution. He needed a doc to get him the proper antidote. He stood up and ran forward, knowing that both he and Rukia were short on time.

_________________________________________

Vergil looked around at Kiya who was looking away from him and at the ground.

"What's wrong? Your fire seems to have been extinguished." he said not breaking stride, "I hope you aren't harbouring any guilt as that would make me....irritated."

Vergil scanned the area for danger, it seemed peaceful enough but his guard, as always, was still up.

______________________________________

Mio raced down the tunnels, not stopping to choose which pat to take, intermittantly switching on her byakugan. It was painful but she had no choice but to bear with it. She swallowed a painkiller that allowed her to scout better. The genjutsu traps were well placed, but they were fairly weak and easy to dispel. There was one larger genjutsu trap which she avoided completely. She stopped.

"Hm, knowing Dante he would have set off every trap in here." Mio backtracked and activated her byakugan looking for traps that had been set off. "There!" She ran towards that tunnel, faster now as the traps had been neutralised. Still no sight of them, she pushed on

-_________________________________

"Hm." Viral said. "A ninja I've never seen before. Seems oddly familiar though. Well we'll find out soon enough."

"Finally!" Kurohara said, inspecting a test tube. "A sample that is ready to go." he handed the tube to Viral.

"What do I do?" Viral asked looking at the smoking purple liquid

"Have a child inhale the fumes, once you've smashed the tube."

"Cool. after this, then we'll find a kid. So we don;t need this cow anymore?" Viral said picking up Rukia

"Nope."

"Well then Sis, you and me are going to get acquainted with Kurohara's medical tools now! Let's see who was the better torturer Uncle Hyuuga or me" Viral said evily. "And you will die and this time stay dead."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 25, 2009)

A few hours had passed and Shark was almost asleep. "Messenger?" The man asked. "No- Zzzzzzz." Shark was fast asleep he had fallen over. "Bitch get up lets go back to town I believe you now." the man yelled kicking Shark. "No thanks I have to go out of town." Shark kept walking. "Wait! What rank are you I can only let missions or jounin this way." Shark turned around half asleep. "i am jounin ok?" Shark started walking again.

"prove it beat me I am chunin you should have no trouble." The man smirked taking out a katana. "Fine.." Shark took out Dusk's katana. "You first." Shark said hold the katana in his left hand. The man rushed forward and threw his blade a Shark with force. Shark dodged to the left with a sidestep and went for his stomach. but as he did so his katana was flung out of his hand.

"Shit! Got to use jutsu then I guess" Shark yelled jumping into a small tree. The man smirked charging at shark with a war cry "AHHHHHHH!" shark was doing hand seals and as the man got near shark quickly stopped and pulled out a Dai shuriken chucking it right at him. "What! Didn't see that coming!" The man was quickly stabbed in the stomach with the shuriken. "Help me please..." The man said in pain he was stuck to the ground by the weapon. 

"Thank you Manta for that trick." Shark was looking at the man with a smirk. "You well die anyway and you challenged me and I warned you." Shark was looking at the man with his eye and watched him in pain. "You bastard! I will kill you and have you bann-" Shark had picked up the mans katana and stabbed him in the head. "Shut up.." Shark then grabbed his Dai shuriken and Dusk's katana and went on his way.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 25, 2009)

"They say...we werent suppose to die...they say the strongest of the Uchiha, those who were in the 7 Sharingan Swordsman or those who were Jounin or ANBU were to never be listed as K.I.A...never. This was to create the illusion that we were unmatched warriors and that we can never die or will. It's funny...for years we have stuck with such a concept of immortality. If some famous Uchiha were to die, the heavy loss of morale would prove devasting to the clan yet...if there was always that illusion, the myth...then there was nothing to fear. Now looked what happened...some of our best were sent to their deaths..even if there was proof, evidence the Uchiha was killed, he still was to never be put as K.I.A....ironic..." Tadakatsu simply said. Staring at his armor as he spoke...several Uchiha Elders had gathered in the main building for a meeting. It was tough...


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

(OOC: It's alright I'm glad your feeling better xD)

" She wants to walk with me this lady" Daisuke thought and was grinning on the inside " To walk with a beautiful lady like this HELL YA!" Daisuke quickly answered " If it's alright with you I would like for you to take me there you and my sensei act almost they exact same kind of uncanny acutally" he said scratching the back of his head.

Meanwhile

Minori made sure everything checked out with the medical ninja and got a job there. She said there was a girl here who probable needed to be checked on her name was Inka. Minori started to walk down the hall looking at the girls sheet "Hmm she seems fine though checking on her breathing sounds like the best option she got her lung pierced this could harm her later on." Minori continued walking down the hall way until she came to a door with two people talking apparently about how one of them got injuried.

She shouldn't interrupt their conversation, but it had nothing to do with her she was doing a job. She opened the door and saw a girl with red hair and another on the bed with orange hair. Minori walked in and looked at both of them "Which one of you is Inka...Samehagata?"

(OOC: Tora hope I'm not interrupting anything)


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 25, 2009)

She watches him with a blank face and shrugs some. She turns around and starts walking toward the alleyway which she had said before. As she turned her hair did a swirl motion with her body gracefully. "Try to keep up" she said with a slight hint of a smirk. "You don't want to get more lost now" she said with a tiny chuckle. As she walked she beckons with her hand for him to follow her.

As soon as she reached the alleyway she puts her hands in her pockets and she didn't really care if he was following her or not. First of all she had nothing else to do, and second it was his fault if he lost track of where she was going. After all she isn't this kids babysitter. She could have a squad like all of her friends, but she decided not to. Maybe next year. She turns left once the alleyway ended and continued to walk.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

He ran up behind her making sure not to get left behind. " Hmmm this lady and Minori attitudes are the same, but their personalities are totally different." As they were walking through the alleyway he noticed how elegantly she walked and " She must be from some kind of noble clan or something" if there one thing Daisuke was good at it was figuring out woman...to a point anyway.

Daiuske started thinking to himself about how he was going to tell Minori he got lost. " She is going to be angry she told me not to wonder off like that " he spoke these words a little to loudly and a small echo could be heard throughout the alleyway.

They left out the alleyway and turned left he ran up next to her and put his hands behind his back. " Excuse lady, but I wanted to catch your anme I'm Daisuke...and you are?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 25, 2009)

She saw that he had caught up with her. It seemed he did not want to be left behind, not that she needed to go to the hospital anyways. She listens as he speaks those words a but too loudly in the alleyway and listens to them echo. This guy seemed a bit hyper it seemed. He kind of reminded her of Dante, except he was a lot more tame. He then ask her the question. Her name.

"My name?" she looks to him with a cold look kind of. "No one ever asks my name. Either they already know, or heard them in rumors" she mutter a bit. "My name is Ashe." Ashe looks to him with her uchiha eyes and looks away again. "The hospital isn't far now" she said as she kept a slow and steady pace.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

It really must have shocked her that he was asking her name. The experssion on her face told it didn't happen very often. She said her name was Ashe and then said the hospital wasn't very far away. The vibe he got from her was kind of soothing, but her eyes showed different they were very cold he had a feeling that it was not wise to cross her. 

" I know where not there yet, but I would like to thank you for showing me the way back." As he spoke the tatoo on his neck changed from a green owl, back to a blue bird showing that he was comfortable and peaceful again. " There is another question I would like to ask you...have you every heard of a legendary female ninja named Tsunade?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 25, 2009)

She didn't mind showing him the way, but he did talk to much. "Hm Tsunade huh? Yes I know all about her. She was... a partner to a dear person of mine. She had inhuman strength and also used a jutsu that made her look young." she comments and then adds "I use some of her moves, since one of my pluses are strength. The summoning tatoo on her arm showed as the one long sleeve reveals it with the winds help.

"She was a legendary sannin. Just like Orochimaru and Jiraiya." She continues "The third hokage had taught them. Soon after the third was killed. He was replaced by Tsunade." Ashe turns her head to him as she walked "Why do you ask? Do you need information on her?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

" No it's not that, but my sensei is a medical ninja and before we came here we traveled around a bit and each place we visited people commented on her medical possibly being as great as Tsunade's...it's one of the reason we're here." He continued walking and thought for a moment before he realized something " You say you draw your draw your strength out like her's..do you mean you can shatter stone and stuff?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 26, 2009)

She suddenly stops and smirks. A light chuckle escapes her lips. "You are a idoit aren't you?" "Ignorence is for the inexpirenced I suppose" she mumbles and looks to him. "Listen. I do not doubt your sensei's skills, but there is a person here named Kiya." "Though I do not act like I care for anyone. She is one i care about. I've lost a few good friends, and I don't really want to lose another but it is going to happen anyways."

"Kiya is the head of the hospital and has extraordanary healing abilities. It'd be wise to get information before shooting your mouth off as if your were young Uzamaki himself." She said this rather coldly and a cold glare followed. She starts walking again calmly as if nothing had happened. "And to answer your question. The answer is yes. Now follow."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2009)

“That one is fucking me damn it.” *Inka* growls rudely.

“Inka, be nice.” *Tsuya* warns.

“I don’t fucking care!  I hate the hospital, I hate the doctors!  The only good one is Kiya-san.  And I hate worst of all the nurses!” Inka rants, then shoots Minori a sharp glare, “What the hell do you want with me?” she snaps.

“Inka!  Stop being so hostile.” Tsuya growls.

“Shut the hell up Tsuya.” Inka snarls, in a voice like a Demon, her body tense, it’s coming again.

“Inka you know damn well-” Tsuya growls before stopping from a glare.

“I don’t need to be looked at…you won’t get near me…” Inka growls, fire beginning to bleed from her hand.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 26, 2009)

*Daraku*

"Ah, but you do admit you have nothing but tricks, am I correct?" Daraku's voice echoed tauntingly from all around Donki, the origin point changing every second as Daraku flowed around his opponent. "Tricks don't work on me.....especially not cheap parlor tricks like your steam wall."

Daraku's images suddenly vanished, with the real Daraku appearing behind Donki, the sword in his left hand raised up and then falling to cut into Donki's back. In the same motion, Daraku thrust with his right sword, intending to stab through Donki's back.

*Seijun*

Seijun carefully negotiated through the twisting corridors, now convinced to let Tsuki-Neji guide him. Every time he slipped, he was usually confronted with a deadly trap or three. After getting a nasty gash across his back as punishment for being too slow to dodge a barrage of spears, Seijun had decided to just accept Tsuki-Neji's somewhat sarcastic advice.

Then....there was a problem. Seijun turned a corner, and the floor stopped. A chasm at least at least fifty long and as wide as the tunnel stretched before the young Tenken. Uneasy, Seijun reached into his pouch and removed a single shuriken, and let it fall. Though he waited for for several minutes, he wasn't able to hear it hit the bottom. _This one is real, I assume?_ Seijun asked Tsuki-Neji. *Unfortunately, yes. Yes it is,* Tsuki-Neji confirmed.

Seijun sighed. He had dealt with a similar trap earlier, and had tried to bypass it by walking on the walls and ceiling; doing that had activated yet another trap that released the spears, which accounted for the wound he had now. Plan B it was, then. Seijun knelt and Tsuki-Neji slithered off of his arm, imbedding itself into the ground. Then, stretching each indivudal chain to its maximum length save one, it just barely managed to clear the chasm and impale the cliffside on the opposite side. Wrapping the spare chain around his arm as a safeguard, Seijun began walking across the chains like a tightrope artist.

Passing over the yawning abyss without incident, Seijun pulled up his sleeve as Tsuki-Neji returned, and then continued his trip, having apparently reached the end.....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2009)

Dante could now hear voices. He kept himself calm and cool. There was no time to worry about the poison not when Rukia's life was on the line. He heard a quiet sob. Rukia? Crying? That crazy woman never cries and certainly not one filled with such anguish. It had been quite some time and it seemed she had finally reached a breaking point.

He couldn't wait for Seijun, he didn't want to have another Tora situation. "Not ever again"

He took a run up and then leaped off the ledge and directly into a samll cave where Viral held a bloodied knife.

"Oh Hey! Man, you look like you're about to..." Viral started

Dante flew at him with a spinning jump kick, Viral sidestepped only to be faced with a huge broadsword crashing down towards him making him evade again. They had now switched sides, Viral was at the cave entrance and Dante had his back to Rukia.

"Rukia, it's Dante. Can you move?"

"...N...no....Is....it you...Dante?" she said hoarsely. "This.....fucking....hurts."

'Good, she's not completely broken. If she has energy to cuss then we're still alright' Dante thought. He pierced Viral with a murderous look

"Whoa there, looks like you're wanting a fight. Well if it's..."

Dante again charged with his sword outstretched. Viral caught the blade with a clap of his hands, having the sharp pointed end millimeters from his chest. He jumped back, allowing the momentum to push him back, did a backwards roll and flipped up.

"Looks like you're serious huh." Viral brought out his sword. He barely had time to do anything, Dante raced to him with a succession of fast kicks. A few landed. Three solid hits to the chest, one powerful enough to knock him off his feet. In the half second he was in the air he was vulnerable.

Dante pressed the attack, jumping high and crashing down towards Viral with his sword, ready to slice him in two. Viral was spinning in the air, impossibly. 'A Kaiten, in midair!' Dante thought as the chakra wall hit him and he was launched into the air.

Viral landed with a grin and leaped up to meet Dante in midair. Two swords clashed multiple times before they landed. Both warriors were cut and the coat was in ribbons.

"You do realise this is pointless. We are totally the same. I can predict what you do and you can predict what I can do. We may have got some unique techniques but now you know I have a midair kaiten, you'll know exactly when I'm gonna use it."

Viral stared past Dante and started a hand seal. "Why not let me kill that Rukia woman and then we can go our merry ways."

Dante's eyes widened. He knew that seal. Hiraishin. Dante threw a kunai into the cave and quickly did the seal. Viral was already there his sword inches from Rukia's neck. Dante appeared and barged him into a wall. He started to picked up Rukia and attempted to make a dash for it. He couldn't fight properly with her life on the line.

A cold voice was heard from outside the cave.

"I wouldn't do that if I were you." It was Kurohara, "Rukia has sustained quite a bit of damage. I'm afraid she would need medical treatment before she is moved."

He was right. There was a lot of bleeding as soon as he tried to move her. He let her go and kept his guard up. Two Akatsuki at once. Dante activated his golden Byakugan for a second. 

'Seijun, Rio. You better get here quick.' he thought at them.

_________________________________________________

Mio felt a voice in her head and stopped. "Dante?" she spun around. "Telepathy? I've seen it done but to think Dante had this power. Hmph" She raced on. The voice was still quiet, meaning she was still far off. 'Dammit, move faster you old has been!' she said with a dark determination


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 26, 2009)

*Incoming transmission,* Tsuki-Neji quipped as Dante's voice sounded in Seijun's head. Ignoring the wisecrack, Seijun took the plea to heart, and took off like a shot as he activated his prized Shukuchi technique. Almost as if feeling a sense of urgency, trap after trap after trap went off, but by this point Seijun didn't care; the pits, knives, arrows, and everything else arrived after Seijun himself had already moved on.

Coming up short in front of a large door, Seijun paused to catch his breath. _They're on the other side,_ he realized, listening to the sounds of fighting. Nodding to himself, he drew his katana and flipped it into his right hand. Dropping into the Gatotsu stance, Seijun raised his arms and took careful aim, before sprinting at the door and plunging the blade into the barrier. *Ishiki, eh?* Tsuki-Neji commented. *A favorite of yours nowadays...*

Seijun broke through his obstacle, coming to a halt close to Rukia. "Sorry for the flashy entrance," Seijun said to no one in particular. "But it seemed appropriate." *.....no. Tell me you DID NOT just get THAT type of sense of humor!!* Tsuki-Neji demanded, knowing it was true. _Better a sense of humor that only appears in battle than one that one that doesn't appear at all,_ Seijun reminded it.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2009)

"well, well!" Viral clapped, "Now that everyone's here we can really get down to it." Viral bowed regally to Dante, "May I have this dance M'lady?"

Kurohara turned to Seijun, "Hm. That's an interesting arm. I'd like to research it." Kurohara said 

"We can't move Rukia, so don't try. We have to defeat these bastards now." Dante said and looked at Seijun briefly as if to say don't give away Rio. Viral hadn't caught on to the fact there was a third member approaching them.

"Yeah Seijun, you got this? Or are you gonna fuck up like last time and get Rukia killed?" Viral said.

"Don't worry kid, I know you got this." Dante said and then rushed once more at Viral.

"Well, let's get started then shall we?" Kurohara said and immediately leaped backwards, putting a distance between him and Seijun. He released a smoke bomb around him, once the smoke had vanished so had Kurohara.

Seijun suddenly finds himself surrounded by 6 Kuroharas, they ambled to him slowly.

Dante watched out of the corner. 'Shit. Seijun's not a Genjutsu type. Neither am I though, but I've seen that one before. Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu creates false attackers to delay and confuse the enemy. Though these servants are not real, the actual ninja is able to remain hidden and throw kunai and shuriken matching the movements of the servants. This makes it appear the false servants are capable of attacking. When the enemy attempts to attack the servant, they will merely disrupt the servants illusion body but not destroy it. I hope he figures it out before he gets killed.'

Viral sliced at Dante's chest, leaving a scratch. "Best focus on our fight, or else you're gonna die. OOH I can't wait to get my hands on Rukia's..."

Again Dante rushed forward, angered at Virals perverseness.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 26, 2009)

Tyber sat in his house within Mazan, the spires still where unaligned and he tried everything he could find in the libarys to restore them fully. Most of the dragons where worried about their loved ones or children that had been summoned since they where unable to return. Plus, his the fact that Ryu's Chakra had greatly increased and the fact he hadn't returned to his Drake form as he was forced to every 3 hours after performing the transformation jutsu worried him. Over all things where in choas and Crystal was increasingly becoming worried about what she now considered to be her adopted Son Ryu.

Tyber's was tierd and worn out, their where so meny problems to sort out and nothing was working even requesting assistance from the Ryu Lords (Noble Dragons or basically the dragon familys that where of high prestiage) didn't work. He wised if Ryu would return to normal and come home. Maybe Ryu deserved a rest from his Gaiden training, after all he had trained Ryu non stop since his reincarnation as a dragon.

The 2nd seal broke and Ryu thought, _Three more. Then I can escape here and get home, just likly have to deal with the Ryukage infront of me._

-Meanwhile-

Ryu (C) walked around Scythe held in hand. His chakra had decreased as each rune was destoryed by the real Ryu luckly his chakra had decreased to the point where arch-resengan field would be impossible but with him knowing every single secert art of the Hayabusa clan he was still a threat. Especially with the Tri-gon.

((Just for the record Hayabusa Jutsu:
Heavenly Blades: Upto five blades made from Chakra are created which target each limb and two in the chest. 
Type: Ranged - Short distance. - Ninjutsu
Element: None.

Grand Repulsion: Can reflect jutsu's that are weaker than the ammount of chakra put into the jutsu. Only half of the jutsu is reflected however.) an only be used once per week.
Type: Defensive/Counter - Ninjutsu

(Plus a few others but their pritty low ranked and useless.)


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 26, 2009)

"Hah I am here took long enough." Shark had arrived in front of a large building in the middle of no where. He walked in the front door and looked around it was an inn. He walked over to a table and sat down and waited for a service. "Damn can't believe that guy got in my way I am an hour late!" Shark waited looking around the inn for someone. "Damn he is gone!" Shark hit the table and got up walking to a counter.

 "Did a man with a giant ass blade wrapped in cloth on his back walk in earlier!" Shark shouted at the woman every one turned to look. "Ye..s He told my to give this to Shark..." The woman handed shark a folded up note. Shark smirked and walked away and unfolded it. _Shark, meet me tomorrow better have a good excuse for not showing up today!_ shark put it in his pocket and walked outside.  "Damn tell him to wait tomorrow!" Shark yelled at the counter lady who nodded. Shark walked out the inn and began back to leaf.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

(OOC: snapage xD)

"Well it's not that I don't doubt anyone here or how poweful they are" he said as he continued walking next to her "But I guess when you care and have a deep respect for someone...you just want them to be the best." He continued walking next to her after he said that before speaking his final words "I would like to say sorry I really don't have to....many friends so I never really get to speak to someone new" he looked toward her as he said this and smiled like he didn't have a care in the world.

_________________________

Minori looked at the girl she was very hostile, but that wouldn't stop her. She looked at the other girl who was standing up "There's no need to clam her" Minori said as she continued to walk towards her. She put the note pad down and looked at the girl in the bed "You have too choices...either you let me check you injuries or I'll force you down either way I'll be doing my job" she said to her as her voice got colder. "This girl's angry  doesn't bother me, but I have a job to do and I will do it" she thought to herself as her eyes stayed fixed on the girl.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 26, 2009)

She continues to walk with a slight hum. Every few times the wind picks at their loose clothing.She didn't talk for awhile and was going slow. "I never made a single friend until I came here from the Mist village when I was twelve or so." She shrugs some then continues to the hospital. Ashe was looking strait ahead at seemingly nothing.

At last they finally arrived. "Here we are. Go inside and do not interrupt anybodies work" she warns him a bit. "People can be quite crabby, and there were many casualties. Just be careful and do not get lost." she warns ones more and looks at him with icy eyes. She puts a hand up to the top of her fan as to make sure it was still there. "Though I am a jounin I do not wish to babysit anybody. I do have a life" she mutters and looks out toward the entrance of the camp with a worried expression. She turns away from the hospital. "Anyways.." she says then starts to walk off.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 26, 2009)

An odd mist began to appear around the outskirts of the Hidden Leaf Village...the causes of which are unknown. Two figures slowly began to walk towards the village towards the open main gate. People continued to go about their buisness, not really minding the fog as it happened every once in a while...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2009)

*Donki* spins around, stopping the sword coming down with the water sword, the one heading straight to his back, he stops it with his cleaver, “I don’t have tricks particularly, I just have the skill that you will never have.” he says to Daraku.
____________

*Tsuya* shakes her head, “Your funeral then.” she says, putting her hands on her broken leg.

*Inka* glares at Minori, she begins to shake, then punches her with her full strength, more than a kunoichi…er…well…Anyone should really…Inka leaps up onto her feet on the floor, her hands covered in a crimson flame, “I said stay away!  You have got no fucking chance!” she growls.

“She’s a demon…didn’t you know?” Tsuya says, a smile on her face.

“Inka!  Damn it!” *Shikka* growls at his sister, as he’s standing outside the room.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2009)

Confusion spread across Kiya’s face at Vergil’s words.  _“How could he know…”_ she thought to herself for a moment then stumbled once more.  “Damn…” she said catching her balance just before she fell by grabbing Vergil’s arm.  As she pulled her hand away she saw a small smear of blood, looking at her hand she sighed as the cut from earlier still oozed blood slightly.  “I’m still bleeding…” Kiya mumbled quietly then looked up at Vergil.  “I am s-so tired…and c-cold…can we p-please stop…” she said wearily.  

Kiya placed her hand on his arm gently and looked up at him with pleading eyes, hoping he would allow them to rest.  As she waited for his response Kiya moved her other hand to rub the back of her neck.  Her eyes widened at the thing she had forgotten.  “The collar…” she mumbled as she began to shake her head and step backward.  “I don’t want you hurt…either of you…” Kiya said remembering finally that she had to be speaking to more than just Vergil.  At that moment a tear streamed down her cheek as she took off running into the trees.  “I just need to get far enough away…but what is far enough…” Kiya said as she ran.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

Daisuke watched as the woman walked off "Babysit!" he fumed and little and then walked into the hospital. Daisuke had heard some commotion and ran down the hall next to a man who was standing in the door way saying dammit. As soon as he looked in he saw Minori get punched in the gut my this girl who looked almost like a demon. "This is not going ot end well" he said out loud next to the man.


Minori coughed as the punch counted dead into her stomach. The blow was fierce making her almost drop to her knee, but thankfully she had taken a precaution and had started to heal when the punch connected. Minori regained her composure and actually smiled she cocked her head where you could only see the side of her face her hair covering her eyes "Girl....it's been a very long time since anyone has punched me like that" she paused slighty as she turned around the damage from the punch could be seen healing from the sizzling sound. 

Her compsure changed the true Minori had yet to reveal herself her eyes staring at the girl, but as she tried to walk towards her she suddenly felt exhuasted and feel to one knee. Minori expression didn't change, but she hadn't saw this comming "The attack did more than I could heal dammit.' 

Daisuke saw when Minori feel and pushed pass the man and ran over to her. "Minori are okay!' he yelled with panic in his voice. "That was no normal attack...I've never seen Minori's healing get negated like this." Daisuke had a look of worry on his face the tatoo on his neck changed again into a dark purple with a picture of a demon on it.

(OOC: Edit)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2009)

Vergil looked at his coat and raised an eyebrow at the blood that was on his coat. "I suppose we could rest a while." He remained aloof, erasing what memory they shared completely. Kiya said something about the collar around her neck and ran.

"The collar?" Vergil inspected it with his eyes. "Hm. Hold still." She wasn't listening.

He cooly took out Yamato and breathed in slowly, activating his wind chakra. First slash, then Vergil moved to a different angle. On a tree branch, second slash. The two slices of wind headed towards Kiya. Then a massive leap, cutting off Kiya as she ran and performed the third slash, not allowing the wind to leave his sword. The strike cut the remaining tag as it was about to go off, the sharp wind chakra, leaving a slight nik on her neck.

"My apologies." he said sheathing Yamato, "Megumi's chakra is still a little unstable. Now, I believe you were feeling tired." Vergil said. His cold blue eyes staring into Kiyas. He felt something briefly, as though something had happened between them in another life, but he could not recall. The feeling left without a moments notice.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2009)

*Inka* pants, her whole left arm popping, her pupils dilating making the irises into a solid black, “I only give you one chance to run…” Inka growls with a snarl.

“Inka…Be reasonable now…” *Shikka* says, stepping forward.

*Tsuya *lowers her head, “You stupid, stupid people.” she says, shaking her head,

A liquid begins to drip from Inka’s hands,_ ‘Blood…’ _she thinks, the flames heating the room, to hot even for her mortal body, they extinguish, her hands covered in burns. Her hands still fists, she glares down at the pair.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 27, 2009)

_*Daraku*_

"You have skill I'll never have?" Daraku inquired as his muscles rippled gently as he exerted his strength against Donki, the two fighters locked up by their weapons. "What would I want skill such as yours for? Your weapons are far too....inelegant, restricting....obsolete. Onmyo Kosa!" 

Daraku raised the kodachi that had met the cleaver high over his head, and slammed it down into the one matched up against the water sword. The strike would give extra force and cutting power, hopefully allowing him to slice cleanly through Donki's water sword, and use the momentum to slice in an inverted scissors fashion at Donki's chest.

*Seijun*

Seijun ignored Viral's taunts, having had his attention arrested by Kurohara's research comment. *...can we please, please, please, PLEASE castrate the fool?* Tsuki-Neji requested, almost whining. Seijun merely nodded, despite Tsuki-Neji addressing its words to Seijun alone. Sheathing his Kiku-ichimonji-Norimune, Seijun watched Kurohara pull his vanishing act, and carefully studied the six images before him. _Clones....or Genjutsu,_ Seijun wondered. Tsuki-Neji could tell him when something was of the world and when it wasn't. It couldn't tell the difference between Genjutsu and normal Bunshin no Jutsu, however.

"In that case," Seijun said quietly. "We'll just kill them all at once. Impale them all....Daiguren Shinsho no Jutsu, Great Crimson Holy Spear." Seijun balled up his right hand into a fist, and plunged it into the ground at his feet. Beneath the sleeve, six of Tsuki-Neji's chains lanced into the ground. The earth behind and in front of the clones crackled, varying depending on location, as a bloodred chain flashed from the earth, the spearhead glinting as each chain aimed for the center of a clone's chest.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2009)

Kurohara watched the technique Seijun displayed. Interesting. The conclusion was obvious, he had to keep this as long range as possible. The chains went through the bodies, disrupting their forms and halting them temporarily. The clones came closer and closer to Seijun now. One of the servants took his kunai and slashed at Seijuns arm. Kurohara threw a kunai in time with the slash. As soon as he threw it, Kurohara changed his position, hiding in one of the many dark areas surrounding them.

__________________________________________________

Viral and Dante clashed swords time and time again. Dante knew that he would be on the losing end, thanks to the poison in him. A barrage of kunai was thrown by Viral. Dante not only had to dodge them but also to inspect them to see if any were with the Hiraishin tag. None this time. As he dodged Viral sent out a violent wave of wind towards Rukia.

"Dammit!" Dante said. He could only nullify part of it with his Wind jutsu, the remaining attack, grazing all of Rukia right leg. She cried out and weakly said

"F...fucking hell.....you arsefuc...ker, just beat...that...dick...cheese..."she said.

Dante had to press the attack harder, keep Viral on the defensive. No time to worry about chakra conservation now. Dante took out 5 of his hiraishin kunai, attaching one to Rebellion. He threw them, one after the other, forcing Viral to jump. The problem with Hiraishin kunai was that you had to dodge well, for at any given moment the thrower could be right beside you. 

As Viral was in the air, Dante threw Rebellion straight at him, empowering it with the wind element.

"Holy shit dude!" Viral said, forcing him to throw a kunai and hiraishin back down to the ground. Dante teleported to his sword and then came crashing down upon Viral, who though he leaped backwards, still got a nasty gash all down his right leg, like Rukias. Dante tried his best to hide his panting. He couldn't let up though, again he charged at Viral.

"Dammit Rio, you better hurry!"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2009)

Daisuke couldn't believe this had happend, but if he was to guess Minori had let her gaurd down because she was in a hospital something she doesn't normally do. Daisuke turned around and stood in front of her starting to stare at the girl for some odd reason he was beyond angry.

Minori was still on one knee she knew she wasn't in big trouble, but she wouldn't be able to fight. _"Looks like I need more training before I can become anything like Tsunade"_ she thought to herself as she slowly rose up. Her hand started glowing green and she began healing again placing her hand over her stomach pushing this any further would not be smart on either parts, plus she didn't want to make enemies this fast. "I yield girl" Minori said before taking her hand off her stomach. She pushed Daisuke behind her incase he tried to do anything stupid.

Minori then began to speak again "Even if you don't care for doctors...getting your injuries looked at is vital though I wish not to push this subject anymore it's up to you."


----------



## Caedus (Mar 27, 2009)

Jin stood at the front of the Village Gate. He was outside, waiting for something but suddenly he heard an odd sound...something not natural. The Namikaze narrowed his eyes as he saw two odd figures approach the gate. He couldnt see much but they were there...they were getting closer. The fog kept them hidden and it was hard to truely see them. Suddenly one disappeared completely, leaving the shorter one getting closer. Suddenly, he disappeared too. Jin's eyes narrowed as he drew a kunai and raised in response as he felt a gust of wind fly past him. The Jounin spun around quickly, looking into the village as he searched for the source of what just passed him. "that speed...what's...what's going on?" Jin thought...he wasnt losing it...something was going on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2009)

*Donki* lets the cleaver drop into his mouth, he then pulls the three section staff, to stop the other weapons.
________________

“Fucking fine…”*Inka* growls, glaring at her now bleeding hands.  She can barely handle the pain, it is easily seen in her black eyes.

“Inka, let her see you…”* Shikka *says quietly.

“Don’t talk down at me brother!” Inka snaps.

“I wasn’t fucking talking down to you!” Shikka snaps back at his sister.

“Both of you shut the hell up!” *Tsuya* snaps louder then the pair.  The pair growing silent.

“Holy shit…didn’t know she had a voice like that on her.” Shikka says to himself.

“Damn…” is the only thing Inka can get out.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2009)

Standing behind Minori, Daisuke began to calm down and his tatoo slowly changed back into a blue bird. Minori was rather surprised the girl let her look at her, but she didn't how it on her face. She walked back over toward the bed and and pointed "I'm going to need you to get back on the bed" she said as she got some supplies ready from her bag on her hip.

Daisuke moved towards the lady with the broken leg before he spoke up "Minori...uhh want my help on anything." Minori started thinking for a minuted about what Daisuke could do before she answered. "Why don't you go and get some bandages for me" she spoke in a rather soft tone. Daisuke was beginning to get a little uncomfortable about how she was acting, but dismissed it "Okay...I'll go." Daisuke left in his own personal style by dissapearing in a beautiful burst of this time red Sakura petals.

Minori waited for the girl to sit down while thinking how much of a show off he can be.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ashe walks through the town some more with a sigh. After leaving the boy at the hospital it had gotten a bit boring. It didn't matter though. She was nearly at the area where she will sleep. She wasn't tired at all, just bored really. It was true she felt a bit weak so a nice nap might do her some good anyways. Ashe finnally reaches the uchiha part and goes to her room and shuts the door behind her. She just places her weapons to the side and lays down in the futon. It takes her awhile to get to sleep, but after about fifteen minuets she manages to succeed.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 28, 2009)

*Seijun*

_None were destroyed,_ Seijun thought to himself. _Genjutsu it is, then._ Seijun had no trouble nimbly evading the "clone's" slash, but blinked in surprise when a gash appeared on his arm all the same; Kurohara's throw had gotten in anyway. "So, you hide while your illusions attack and distract me," Seijun said aloud. "I'm not one for Genjutsu, but now that I know your game, you can't hide from me......"

Seijun let Tsuki-Neji reach out, the weapon becoming attune to the natural environment and pinpointing Kurohara's location like sonar. Recalling his deployed chains, Seijun extended just one, extending it out to a full seven meters as he looped his arm over his head, scattering the small crescent blades as well. He'd been bluffing; Tsuki-Neji was still having trouble functioning at its peak, but Seijun hoped this display and area-of-effect attack would be enough to reveal Kurohara for real.

*Daraku*

"There ya go!" Daraku crowed mockingly, ducking slightly as he raised up one leg, kicking at Daraku's mid-section. If it knocked back the stout shinobi, Daraku would leap after him with one sword extended to pierce his chest.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 28, 2009)

Jin narrowed his eyes as he stood at the front of the Konoha Main Gate. "Great....what now?" The Jounin who only wonder. He kept the kunai from before in his hand, obviously something was going on...

Meanwhile...

the two figures regrouped and moved slowly through the village, heading towards a paticular direction.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ashe had trouble sleeping. She tossed and turned in her sleep and she suddenly woke up with a jolt. A cold sweat was on her forehead.She lay there in the dark and sighs. She was troubled, and she didn't know why but it annoyed her. In a hurry she grabs her weapons and puts them in on in such a hurry.

She walks out of the house and jumps down. She rushes down the road and then notices the fog. "Huh?" She was now at the front of the Uchiha section. The gate was empty and she leans on the pole of one of them. Fogs were starting to get normal here. It made her smirk. "Reminds me of the mist village.." she mutters only a little distastefully. Something was wrong. Something had too be lurking in this place. Konoha didn't feel quite right. The place was too quiet. She looks through the fog to see if she can see anything.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A tiny figure was walking toward the gates of Konoha slowly. The cloths that the little person wore seemed to be a kimono with another few. Msny royal people wore their attire this way. The inner most kimono was yellow and only showed at the neck. The one on top of it was the shade of red. The obi tied around the two kimono's had a elegant design upon it. It was black with a detailed images of flowers on it. On the obi was a red string that tied up to a bow, and in the middle of the obi was a blue connector. It was tiny and fit the design. The top most kimono wasn't at all tied up. It had an image design that look like it was looked at through a cracked mirror, but still beautiful. It was apparent the top two layers were made of silk and the innermost was cotten. On the sleeves of the last kimono was a green string that ties at the bottom in a cute little bow.

As the tiny figure grew even closer her features were seen better. She had long hair with a mix between orange and peach color in it. It went down to her butt. In her hair you could see flowers on the right side. They hung there all nice and didn't seem to be bothered by the breeze. Her eyes you could tell were a dark purple color. Not too dark though.

The figure was good enough to be seen now. It was apparent she was limping for some reason. She might have fallen while running, or was just playing too rough. That didn't seem the case at all though. In her hands was a large crystal the size of an bowling ball perhaps. It had points on it which stabbed at her frail body. The crystal shone in the sunlight. 

The figure was a little girl. Her breathing was rough and seemed hard to come by. The little girls hands and face were dirty. she wore socks only, but they seemed all tattered and there were cuts on her feet. A few blood smudges were on her face as well. Her cloths and hair seemed just fine though. Only problem with her hair was it was a little bit windswept.

The little girl managed her way up to the gate and stops there as if catching her breath. Her legs seemed to act like jelly and buckle. She fell down onto her side. Since she was tiny, and short she didn't make a big fall, but the stone made a loud clank upon the stone on the ground. You could hear it a ways off as if it was playing it's own music. It was soft and gentle. Though the girl was unconscious she still held onto the stone with arm wrapped around it. Her fancy cloths were only getting a bit dirty from the area she landed on.

Wherever she came from. It seemed she had managed to escape with her life. She was now at the great Konoha gate.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2009)

The wind tossed Kiya’s hair gently, the only movement that could be seen as she stood frozen in front of Vergil.  The remnants of the collar she had worn just now reaching the ground as she looked at him in surprise.  “Th-thank you…” Kiya said quietly, her heart aching slightly as she watched his eyes.  Seeing them soften for a moment seeing them as they once looked at her only to return to the cold hard stare that was typical Vergil.  As a tear fell down her cheek copying the trickle of blood on her neck, her mind shut down and her body collapsed unable to continue on.
________________________________________

“Okay…please be available…”  Koen mumbled to herself as she approached the apartments in front of her.  The building was new, though not completely finished.  She has learned that the apartments go fast as there aren’t to many available in the village yet and most were sick of living in tents.  “If it’s not…then I will just go get myself a tent…” she grumbled with a sigh as she knocked on the door labeled ‘Manager’.

“Yes?”  The older man said as he opened the door with a smile.

Koen put on her best smile and held up the paper.  “I came to see if the apartment you had was still available…”  she said almost crossing her fingers.

The man’s face cracked into a wide grin.  “Actually I had several available, all taken…”  he said reaching toward the wall with a glance. 

“Figures…” Koen said with a sigh as her shoulders slumped.

“Except one…”  He said chuckling as she perked up.  “It’s only a one bedroom so I hope you don’t need more.  Plus it’s not quite finished.  Should be done completely in a day or two.  Shall we go look at it?”

“Please!”  Koen said showing more emotion then normal then blushed.  “Um…yes please…bring the papers with you?”

He laughed and nodded as they went up the stairs.  “You should like it here.”  he said as she smiled and followed him up the stairs.
_________________________________________

“I don’t think this would be safe for a team of genin, no matter how good they are…” Ichijin mumbled as he began to walk through the village.  “Or maybe this would be a good teaching tool…” he said as he walked toward the gate through the fog.  Ichijin ran a hand through his long black hair, a habit he does when he thinks.

"What the hell?"  Ichijin said as he saw the girl drop.  He rushed forward and checked her for a pulse.  Once he was sure she was alive he scooped her up and ran for the hospital.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2009)

"This makes things less complicated." Vergil stated looking at Kiya as her eyes closed. He walked over to her and picked her up. He didn't lump her over his shoulder as he may have been tempted to in the past, after all, it was the most practical way of carrying someone.

"It's not too much further now." He activated his byakugan and sped off towards the village. He was careful to keep her absolutely still, adjusting his arms and legs accordingly. After a 20 minutes journey they arrived at the base, where Kiya was immediately taken from Vergil and rushed to the hospital.

"Looks like I've reached your limit Megumi." Vergil said disappearing with a puff of smoke and leaving an exhausted Hyuuga leader. She too was taken to the hospital, put in a bed beside Kiya.

__________________________________________________

"This kid's good, or at least that arm is." Kurohara watched as Tsuki-Neji snaked out a few metres away from him. "Let's see just how far you can reach with that thing."

Rukia was still within range, but just barely. It required a weighty needle to reach her. It would be a non-lethal attack but of course Seijun had no way of knowing the needle wasn't poisoned. He threw it with great force to where Rukia was, the needle passing through Seijun's eyesight and hurtling towards the defenseless woman.

Kurohara once again moved, a little closer this time but still with sufficient cover. He set up a wire trap at where he had been previously. Should Tsuki Neji, once again snake out to that position, it would be sampled.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Mar 29, 2009)

The little girl who had passed out at the gate was now being carried by Ichijin. The crystal shone a bit as if it was glowing. Even in this heavy fog you could see it's tiny glow. The child's eyes were closed and her body felt a bit cold. Even though she seemed cold her cheeks were pink as if she was warm. She was groaning slightly with a tiny voice. 

The one arm she had around the crystal still was being held side. The crystals were jutting into her expensive and silk kimono. The crystal was peirceing her skin slightly yet she seemed reluctant to let it go. A tiny hand reached up toward Ichijins shirt and she grabs a tiny bit of it with pale hands. She opens her mouth as if about to say something but closes it soon after.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 30, 2009)

*Oh no you don't,* Tsuki-Neji echoed out to everyone in the room, flitting a second chain in front of Rukia and deflecting the deadly needle with its own spearheaded tip. Seijun recalled both of his chains, his eyes scanning the room uneasily. _So, he has no problem using Rukia-dono as a distraction,_ Seijun thought. _Be that as it may, I have no choice..._

Seijun stepped back towards Rukia, keeping his back to her. He raised his right hand, and Tsuki-Neji detached from his arm, all seven chains looping around Rukia comfortably, almost like some sort of robe as they draped over her. Seijun intended to let his other half protect Rukia, while he himself dealt with Kurohara. Flourishing his arm, now free of Tsuki-Neji's weight, Seijun entered his stance for battojutsu, flicking his Kiku-ichimonji-Norimune free of the saya as he slid his feet slowly on the earth, waiting for Kurohara to make another move....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2009)

Dante breathed a sigh of relief. He looked at Rukia being protected and smiled at Viral. "You know what? That kid has just turned this into an even fight" Dante said. He no longer had to keep one eye on Rukia. The fight had been a high intensity one but he could afford to slow the pace down a bit, he had to regain a bit of stamina. He knew he liked to talk and figured Viral was the same

"Why Viral? Why the kidnappings? You bored? and all girls too! Hey, you know if you need a woman I can hook you up."

"Hah! You have no idea, do you? I got a little plan. You in Konoha are wounded and weak after that recent invasion. I'm going to take it over and be the rightful leader of that village!" Viral said and looked at Dante, "You know what I'm talking about. They always overlook you! For Hokage, for Hyuuga leader, everything! I'll make them suffer! I am forced to do this, Dante. All this is their fault!"

"Dude, look I know. I was upset when they chose Otawa over me. I mean the Hokage was my sensei, I figured I had everything I needed, but if I wasn't ready then thats that."

"Bullcrap! Don't try and fool me. I am you! I am a manifestation of all the dark thoughts in your head. You were not thatselfless and forgiving. You hated the council for it."

"And that's why they didn't choose me. I'm way too hotheaded. A simple rejection and I turn into a freaking terrorist! What would happen if something worse happened?"

"Screw you! I'm right and you know it. Try and be as philosophical as you want but I know the truth!" Viral spat

"So do I." Dante said recovering somewhat, "I gotta clean up this mess as fast as I can." He ran and used his sword as a pole vault, dropkicking Viral in the face as their battle resumed.

______________________________________________

Kurohara watched intensely as Tsuki-Neji coiled around Rukia like a protective blanket. 'So it's detatchable.' Seijun stood, ready for anything. 'Hmph. Idiot.'

Kurohara sneaked around the cave, looking for a decent opening. He found one. He made another handseal and activated the jutsu. The genjutsu he had made earlier vanished and Kurohara stepped out from Seijun's left, into the open. His voice echoed in the vast cave as he spoke. It seemed like he was everywhere.

"That weapon is very interesting. I would certainly like to find out some more about it. Now it's gone though, I wonder how you'll fare." Kurohara kept his distance as he walked silently towards Seijun, just outside what he believed was his maximum striking range. He waited patiently for an opportunity, he had another jutsu at the ready, although Seijun could not see the handseals he had just performed.

(check in OOC if you're confused )


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 30, 2009)

Seijun turned to stare Kurohara's image, silent warning bells going off in his head. Up until now, Kurohara had been using Genjutsu and sneak attacks to fight. _Why would he reveal himself now?_ Seijun thought. Closing his eyes as he angled his body to face Kurohara's image, measuring the distance as he tried to chase down the reason...

Seijun's eyes snapped open. _Stratagem Eight: Openly repair the gallery roads, but sneak through the passage of Chencang,_ Seijun realized, quoting one of Sun Tzu's proverbs of warfare. _I'll counter with the sixth: Make a sound in the east, and strike in the west._ With Kurohara just outside his range, Seijun gave thanks for Vergil's training, as he stepped with his right foot, lashing out with his katana. As he did so, he channeled his chakra down the blade, giving it an extra three inches of length by augmenting it with Wind-natured chakra.

However, Seijun wasn't done yet. Knowing the best way to strike an opponent was from behind while they were distracted, Seijun let his slash's momentum spin him around, as he pulled his sheath from his waist, holding it backhand like a sword and smashed at the air behind him. "Tentsuchiheru-ryu Battojutsu: Soryusen!" Seijun proclaimed. "Heaven Earth Hell Style Sword Drawing: Double Dragon Strike."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2009)

"Impossible! He's not meant to be a Genjutsu type!" The figure infront of Seijun disappeared and Kurohara was faced with an attack. 'Wind element. Damn I didn't want to have to use this jutsu so early but I have no choice.'

"Fuujutsu Kyuuin" Kurohara said and held out his arm. As the attack hit, he reversed the chakra flow, drawing the attack into him and neutralising it. It was a jutsu used by Pain, one of the terrorists in the old days who attacked Konoha. This jutsu could only be used because of his intense research and high chakra control. 

The more pressing issue was that he had been spotted. Again, Kurohara was forced to use something he didn't want to use. He expended more chakra as he used his bloodline of the Doku Clan. As he moved, he made a seal and his blood began to change. A fear toxin.

"Tell me Seijun," he said as he punctured his own skin with needles, "what scares you the most?"

Kurohara threw the needles with deadly precision. The toxin was potent and onnly needed a small amount to cause a chemical induced hallucinogenic effect. As soon as he threw the needles, Kurohara collapsed to his knees. It had been a while since he had been in a fight and using multiple jutsu in a row was taxing. He panted heavily as the needles approached their mark.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2009)

*Donki *Gets kicked back, then the sword pierces his chest, his body melts into water.  Hot steam begins to rise around Daraku, there is a presence behind him, “Guess who.” the presence says halfway arrogantly.
_____________________

*Inka *sits roughly on the bed, keeping her hands from touching anything, “This fucking hurts…We’re not supposed to get these shitting burns…in fact it normally seals our god damn wounds…Anything you need to know…just ask me…” Inka mutters.

*Shikka* nods, “Either of us know.  Oh, and before you ask, I’m her big brother obviously.” he says.

“Captain obvious strikes again.” *Tsuya* says shaking her head, in a irritated mood.
_________

*Sora* starts playing with Ookami in the wolf form, Kuma beginning to play with them, it scares most people away, the animals just watch.
_________

*Kumori *just slightly shrugs, *“Just been doing…managed to ruin another outfit with blood this time…”* she says with a chuckle.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 1, 2009)

Hikaru smiled. "Then I guess I'll wait for you to get off." He said to Mia. "I'm Hikaru by the way. And you are?" He asked. Hikaru switched his eyes with Karagan to examine Mia's chakra a bit. _She isn't a kunoichi. Her chakra seems relatively unused. One person I don't have to worry about her getting into major trouble, I guess..._ He thought, switching his eyes back.
--------------
Myou looked at Kumori and Irakiri with a smile. _Those two are so close. I wish I had someone like that..._ She thought, turning her gaze over to a small rock by the edge of the spring. Myou had figured out a bit of what her Kekkei Genkai was, but she hasn't gotten used to using it yet, and she used this time to try it out a little bit. She concentrated on the small rock, which was only as big as a marble, and tried to lift it up with her mind. It seemed to wobble a little bit, but stayed on the ground. Myou sighed and looked back at her fellow Genin, smiling, yet feeling a bit left out.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2009)

With his sharpened vision *Zeke* examined the forests looking for the village.  “It was destroyed…so many killed…” the words the people at the port town echoing through his mind as his feathered wings took him farther and farther inland.  “Please let them be okay…” Zeke thought to himself guilt and sadness threatening to overcome him.

For hours he flew looking for signs of the village, until his wings began to tire and stomach growled.  Landing lightly on a branch he noticed a very strange sight not to far off.  Not wanting to alarm the creatures he fluttered from one branch to the next until he was near them.  

More then surprised he sat quietly and watched the pair of *wolves* bounding around with the massive beast of a *bear*.  “Interesting…” he thought then looked slightly confused.  “But I only scent two animals…and a human…” Zeke thought as he watched, then with a ruffle of feathers he change back into his human for and relaxed on the branch watching the trio for the time being.
__________________________________

“Why does that just figure?”  *Irakiri* said with a chuckle, not opening her eyes as the hot water relaxed her muscles.  “So do we need to go shopping again?  Or did you find something else to wear?”  she said with a content sigh then her eyes snapped opened as she looked at her friend.  “Don’t tell me your wearing that…” Irakiri said hoping she was wrong but knowing she was right.  “Oh Myou you won’t believe this thing…it’s an old throw back…”  Irakiri said with a sigh.  “She found it in a trunk.  Suppose have belonged to some old legendary Uchiha…” she said rolling her eyes and waited for Kumori’s response.
__________________________________

“It’s even furnished?”  *Koen* said in disbelief as she looked around the apartment.

“Ayup…” the older man said with a grin.  “Only one in fact…” he added chuckling then shook his head.  “The wife wanted new furniture.  Said she deserved it.  I guess she kinda does.  Couldn’t see tossing out perfectly good furniture.  Hope you don’t mind it.”

“Of course not!”  Koen said happily as she looked around the small unfinished apartment.  

“Just needs a coat of paint and the cupboard doors put on…I will make sure it gets done tomorrow.  So you will take it?”  He asked her dangling the keys.

“You doubt it?”  she says giving a full laugh, the first in a long time.

The man laughed with her and tossed her the keys.  “Enjoy!” he said.  “I will get the rent from you tomorrow.”  he added giving her a wave and walking out.

“Finally…a place to stay…” Koen said sitting in the chair and grinning before going to retrieve her things.
________________________________

“Sounds perfect.  Won’t be but about ten minutes.”  *Mia* said giving him a grin.  “Oh!  How silly of me…” she said blushing slightly at herself for not introducing herself to him before.  “The name’s Mia.” she said smiling once more as she waved for him to sit at the counter.  “Slowest part of the day.  Basically just waiting for my replacement.”  Mia said with a sigh as she leaned a hip on the counter and watched his eyes.  “You know…” she says tapping a finger on her lips.  “Some how you seem familiar…yet…I can’t place you.  I know I would remember…someone like you…” she says thoughtfully as she looks over Hikaru.
______________________________

Looking down at the little girl as he ran *Ichijin* sighed.  “So small…” he mumbled then saw her open her mouth.  “Sshhh…” He said “Save your strength.” he said quietly as he rushed into the hospital.  “I just found her collapsed at the gate…” Ichijin said laying her down on a gurney as the nurses nod and rush her away to an exam room.  “Now back to my original problem….”
______________________________

A moan escaped *Kiya’*s lips and tear coursed down her cheek from her closed eye as she moved restlessly under the sheet.  “Nnooo…” she said in her sleep.  Even in her exhausted state the experience of the last few weeks wouldn’t leave her.  Her body ached as her chakra began to slowly replenish it’s self.  “Ppleeaase…” she moaned again then seemed settle for a moment.  In her mind she felt the gentle stroking of a hand on her forehead putting her rest peaceful for the moment.
___________________________________

“Oh this is a bunch of fucking bullshit!”  *Mikael* screamed as he punched a tree in his anger causing him to hiss loudly at the pain but laugh as it splintered.

The fire crackled as *Rin* watched her partner from behind half closed eyes, her back resting on the form of the sleeping eagle.  “You shouldn’t get so worked up…” she said with a slight yawn.

“Like your one to fucking talk!”  Mikael said swinging in anger as he nursed his bruised hand.

Rin raised an eyebrow and lifted a hand as she smirked slightly.

“Don’t even fucking think about it….” Mikael said in a huff as he turned and slammed his fist into yet another tree.  “Why do you have to pull that shit!”

“I thought you liked my special made genjutsu.  It was tailored just for you…” Rin said as she let her hand fall to the ground.

“That’s just a bunch of shit.  Mumbo jumbo…messing with peoples minds.  Why don’t you learn to fight?  Instead of fucking with people?”  Mikael said slamming one last tree before sitting down.

“As you can see…” Rin said giving a bored yawn, letting her eyes slip closed.  “People are more intimidated with that…” she added as she began to doze.

“Fucking bitch…”  Mikael growled as he threw himself backward and stared at the stars.  “I will find you…”


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 1, 2009)

Hikaru sat at the counter and looked at Mia. "You don't say... Well, I didn't always look like this. Up until about a week or so ago, I looked quite different. I don't _think_ I knew you..." He said, scratching his head. "This place is pretty dead..." Hikaru sighed. "Well, then... Mia. What do you want to do once you can leave? Are you hungry? Or maybe you want to relax by the river?" He asked, thinking of things that he would want to do after a day of work.
-------------------
"Legendary Uchiha? You don't say... What was his name?" Myou asked, relaxing as she sunk down a bit into the water, thinking about what she can do to get her Kekkei Genkai to work a bit better.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 1, 2009)

*Daraku*

"Impressive.....you can move just like me, can't you?" Daraku asked, as his image began to waver back and forth like a ghost, turning transparent as his Ryusui no Ugoki kicked in again. "But no matter how hard you try, you can't cut, bind, smash, or pierce water. The likes of you will never 'get' the Flow of the River's Current." Daraku's image split, creating six that revolved in a circle, as his swords were flipped into backhand grips....

*Seijun*

_What the-_ Seijun's thought was cut short as the needles pierced his clothing, his skin, and his muscle, secreting their poison into his blood stream. Backing away from Kurohara, Seijun sheathed his sword and angrily ripped the needles out, staring at the tip as he watched the venom simmer. _Damn, a toxin. But what kind....neurotoxin, cytotoxin, hemotoxin.....or something new?_

Seijun's head snapped back as he blinked, as if he'd been splashed in the face by frigid water. Looking around in confusion, Seijun realized he was standing on top of a small outcropping with trees all around, with a cliff behind him with a roaring waterfall. "This place is....my old home," Seijun thought in wonder, then touched his right arm; the scars were gone. But, so were his weapons. "This isn't right.....another Genjutsu? No, this is....his venom." Seijun began walking down the path that led downhill, but stopped when a broad, powerful voice called out, "Where are you going, idiot apprentice?"

Seijun turned slowly, and paled as if he'd seen a ghost. Standing before him was a tall, powerful man with broad shoulders and muscles at least three times the size of an average man. Long black hair that was kept in a ponytail reached to the middle of the man's back, going over a white cloak with a high red collar and red lining on the ends. The man wore black gauntlets and a blue shirt, with black pants tied at the waist.His hair was also hanging in front of his head; Seijun had always thought his hair was the oddest part about him...

"Hello, Shishou," Seijun said quietly, using the term for "Master" as he spoke to Hiko Seijuro XIII. Seijuro stared at his former apprentice, his expression inscrutable as he stared down at Seijun. "What have you been doing for all this time?" he demanded. "You abandoned Hiten Mitusurugi, and then bastardized it with that Tentsuchiheru of yours." Seijun sharply responded, "I was doing what you didn't have the desire to do. Aku Soku Zan." 

Hiko glared hard at Seijun, and reached up to remove his white cloak, letting it fall to the earth below as he drew his long, elegant sword. Seijun eyed it the cloak uneasily; it had been rigged with shoulder springs that applied counter-pressure in the amount of thirty-seven kilograms. "If you've been indulging in the satsujinken, you leave me no choice," Hiko glowered, radiating killing intent. "I will end your rampage.....and your life." Seijun reflexively reached to his side, then cursed himself; he'd forgotten his swords had vanished. The movement brought another fact to Seijun's attention: his hands were shaking violently.

_What? Am I afraid? Am I afraid of Hiko Seijuro?_ Seijun thought wildly. _I've fought against and killed many, and I'm no stranger to death. Death in and of itself isn't something I fear....so why then, do I fear him?_ The master of the Hiten raised his sword, holding it front of him with both hands. "Prepare for the coming.....of the Nine-headed Dragon," Hiko said sternly. "Hiten Mitsurugi-ryu: Kuzuryusen!!!" The phantasmic swordsmaster blurred forward, raking Seijun's body with nine slashes at once, cutting his head, both shoulders, both sides of his shoulders, both hips, and his stomach before piercing, knocking Seijun back.

Seijun clutched his head as the hallucination ran its deadly course, invisible blood flying from his body as he opened his mouth in a silent scream of agony......


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2009)

The three continue to bound around until Ookami and Sora spot Zeke, Sora puts her paws on the tree, going back to herself she stares up at Zeke.  “Well what do ya know!  Somebody didn’t run away!” she says with her Inuzuka grin.  Kuma stands, becoming a lot taller has he tries to scent Zeke.  Ookami gestures for Sora to bend down, she does so and Ookami whispers something into her ear.
((OOC: Yes, I do mean what I say))
_________

Kumori pouts, “It’s not THAT bad…” She says then looks to Myou, “Yep…”Kumori states then begins to relax.
_________

Donki disappears and reappears on top of a tree, watching Daraku.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ashe had stood at the Uchiha entrance for quite some time. She wasn't getting bored at all. The mist felt calming to her. There was always mist where she once lived with the old lady. Ashe opens her mouth and breaths a deep breath. It was quite in town, but there was some racket going on down the street. Lately The Uchiha district had been quite quiet. 

The loss of her cousin was too great it seemed. Even after the wars over it is still effecting people in the Uchiha household to this day. He was the last remaining heir after all. She leans back against the pole once more and looks out at the unseeing fog. She closes her eyes then begins to think. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The little girl held tight to his outfit while he ran her to the hospital. As they entered she could hear more voices in her unconscienceless state. Once more both hands grip the large stone that she held in her hands. She felt herself being put down onto something soft. Where was she? She felt one of the nurses start to try to pry her beloved crystal from her tiny hands.

It was then she wanted Ichijin again. He didn't try to take what belonged to her. A scream pierced the hospital. The whole hospital could hear it, and only a little ways outside. You weren't able to tell what she was screaming, but you could make out the words "No!" and "Don't take!". Suddenly the crystal glowed only a second and some stuff was torn from the wall mysteriously. More screams filled the air and the surprised nurse backs away and stops as they watch her being wheeled away. The stuff lay on the floor that was mysteriously taken off it's place.

The nurse looked shocked. They didn't sound painful. The screams that is. The nurse looks back to Ichijin. He had brought her here after all. Some tiny trickles of blood had appeared on her frail little hands. Even though the nurse was tugging only a little on the crystal the little girl had gripped on as if her life depended on it. The poor nurse hadn't seen something like this happen before. Though she had been in the business a long time. 

Once more the little girl was quiet, but breathing hard.  She seemed content now that she felt that her crystal was safe.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 1, 2009)

Daraku stopped "flowing," and idly walked to the base of the tree Donki had chosen as a camp. Staring up at him, he sighed as he hefted his kodachi. "GET DOWN HERE!!!!!" he suddenly roared. "Kaiten Kenbu Rokuren!" Daraku spun six times, slashing with one kodachi on each spin, resulting in six supersonic slashes that decimated the base of the tree, causing it to tilt dangerously. 

Planning a follow-up, Daraku raised both swords up and heaved them. "Onmyo Hasshi!" he said, using the "Dusk to Dawn Strike" technique. He had thrown both kodachi at Donki, though one was hidden behind the other. In this way, if Donki looked at the projectile, he would only see one kodachi. The idea was to make him deflect the first and drop his guard, as the second pierced him.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tadakatsu stood still as he turned in the direction of the two figures that arrived. "Report?" The Uchiha Leader asked.
"No sign of them...its like they completely disappeared" The uchiha shinobi responded.
"I'm sorry sir but you must relax...things are tough at the moment, I understand but we shouldnt be too hasty, even the entire Uchiha Clan at its fullest strength cannot deal with an army of millions!" The second Uchiha replied.
The Uchiha Leader's clenched his fists..."Lies! You lack vision and power! I will avenge my sons, dont you see...I am Tadakatsu! Now get out of my sight...our times has been wasted.." The Uchiha Leader turned around and stomped off. The two Uchiha Shinobi shook their heads...their leader was truely lost...


----------



## Cjones (Apr 1, 2009)

"I thank you for that tid-bit of information." Minori watched as the girl sat down and then slowly picked up her hands. Making sure they were aligned with hers Minori's hands began to glow green as she began healing the deep burn marks on Inkas hands. Minori was surprised at how deep her hands were burnt. Seconds later Daisuke came back into the room and almost fell over when he heard a loud scream "Yo Minori did you hear that?" Minori was still concentrating on Inka "Yea...sounds like their examing somebody."

After a couple of minutes of healing Minori had Daisuke slowly wrap bandages around her hands "This will help it heal faster I was shocked that they were burned like that" Minori said in a monotone voice.  She began to check her breathing "Okay....now where exactly did you get stabbed?"
Daisuke moved by Tsuya and was yet again amazed that he found another pretty girl. He walked up to her and thought he could lighten her mood "Excuse lady...wanna see a trick?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ashe jumps when she hears the commotion with her uncle. She sighs and wonders if he will ever be the same. He will manage to dig his own grave if he keeps this up. Right now a strong leader was needed. She would go to him, but right now wasn't the wisest choice. She looks down at the gate before her and leeans against the pole once more with her eyes closed.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The little girl was taken to a room where they had started to heal her. Though they didn't like the fact the crystal was in the way some they were forced to tolerate it since she would not let go of it. She wiggles during the healing process and before they could even heal the second half of her wounds she starts to wiggle around more and whimper as if she was having a night mare. They needed to restrain her somehow or at least calm her down. She needed to have her wounds treated.

Using force on a child so young would not help much so one of the doctors gets a syringe. The crystal flashes once more as they were about to inject her with some stuff that'll calm the young girl down. Before they could even break the skin the girls eyes opened and a flash of violet was seen. As soon as she sits up and see's the needle she freaks out and jumps off the thing that she was laying on. The doctors attempted to catch her, but they failed miserably. she runs down the hall tiredly and she was breathing hard. The crystal glowed with a slight hint of white light.

She see's a boring looking door and quickly opens it and gets inside in an instant. She immedietly shuts it quietly and leans against it as she held the slightly glowing crystal. She wasn't alone in this room though. There seemed to be a medical ninja in the room healing a young girls hand. They seemed burned. She was frozen in spot for a second. She seemed afraid of getting caught by those medical ninja's with the syringe. She runs to one of the other beds in the room and gets underneath it. She made a bit of a noise with her crystal. She had a hard time getting it under the bed. As soon as the ruckus was done she lay there silent and seems to stare at the stone she held so dearly.

She wasn't very sneaky hiding either. You could probably notice her easily from her fancy silk kimono's and odd color hair. The woman had now wrapped the girls hands.

(Cjones ect.., and if yall want to play doctors be my guest. idc)

And why're we all named Bwakame?)


----------



## Vergil (Apr 2, 2009)

Kurohara panted and sat for a second. He couldn't capitalise and the senbon were thrown in a last ditch attempt more than anything else. Seijun had been hit and was fully within the grips of fear.

"Damn...I need to work out a bit..." he said wearily getting up.

_________________________________________________

Mio finally heard voices and swords. She activated her camoflage jutsu and watched silently. This is what she was good at. Infiltrating and stealth. Possibly the best in all of the shinobi world. Not even the byakugan could see her, the sharingan however was different.

She moved silently, her footsteps in tune with the sword clashes and she soon reached the slab of rock with her daughter. A strange metal coil was around her. she remembered that it was Seijun's. Not even it could detect her presence in this state. Mio knew it was more than just a weapon, but also knew that it would not move without further instruction from its master. She looked at Seijun. He seemed to be struggling somewhat. With nothing around him, it appeared as though it was a genjutsu.

She moved closer to the area. The cave was dimly lit and cursed that she was unable to use her byakugan in this form. She tripped off a wire trap and cursed her ineptitude. The trap setter was thankfully pre-occupied. Mio hid in a darkened spot and released the jutsu so she could use her byakugan. 

A physically weak man recovering was on the far side to the right of her, there were traps in the caves but none in the open area where Seijun was. His chakra flow seemed to be normal, but heart rate, perspiration, breathing were all erratic. It was chemically induced fear. Since fear was common, Mio was well versed in dispelling it. She was going to have to get close to him.

"Moguragakure no Jutsu" Mio thought and burrowed underground, towards Seijun


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 3, 2009)

*Come on Seij, snap out of it,* Tsuki-Neji pleaded, knowing it had been separated from Seijun's mind. Still, despite the knowledge that its words would not reach its master, the entity still tried. However, Tsuki-Neji felt a glimmer of hope when Mio appeared briefly and entered the ground. After the mandatory admiration for Mio's stealth talents, Tsuki-Neji felt hopeful; maybe she could help Seijun.

Seijun himself had dropped to one knee, one hand balled into a fist as he struck the ground, the other hand pressed against his forehead as if in agony....


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2009)

Mio activated her byakugan and saw Seijun above her. Good. There was no way to remove the chemical from him in this state, she would need a full analysis of his blood for that, but her experience on the battlefield was coming into play here. Too often fear had gotten into the younger shinobi when confronted with terrible ordeal. You could run for your life or fight. Tapping into the fighting instinct of fear; that of a trapped tiger often turned the tides of the battles she was involved in. Fear was a powerful tool if used properly, so she was going to add rage to it. 

First thing's first. Anti-hallucinogenic. That would stop the chemically induced fear but would not interfere with the genjutsu. She pricked him with the syringe from underground. It should work instantly. She then pricked him with another one. This was a simple testosterone injection. Completely natural. Her little medical bag was filled with fun stuff. 

Mio stayed hidden.

The docter had recovered and jumped down with a kunai. "Now that you're weak, say goodnight..." he said stabbing the kunai towards Seijun's throat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 3, 2009)

“Right fucking here.” Inka states, pointing to exactly where she was wounded, nothing is visible, nothing is wrong with anything.
---
Tsuya looks to the boy, “Why not.” She states, rather grumpily.
________
In a quick blur of hand seals Donki disappears just as the tree begins to fall apart,_ ‘I can’t keep this up for much longer…’ _he thinks to himself as he appears on a boulder, charging with his mace in hand from behind Daraku.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 4, 2009)

“Hhhmm..” Mia says tapping her lip as she thought.  “Not hungry…” she says with a chuckle.  “We eat for free whenever we want.  “The river does sound relaxing…” Mia says smiling at him as she wipes the counter.  “And here is my replacement…”  Mia says shaking her head as the girl walks in.

“Sorry Mia…” she says blushing as she trips on a chair and stumbles.  “I’ll just be a second…” 

“It’s okay…” Mia says chuckling, watching the girl stumble to the back.  She puts away her stuff as she waits.  “When she comes back we can leave…” she says smiling at Hikaru.

After a minute or so the girl comes out tying her apron on.  “Okay…I got it now…” she grins moving toward the tables.

“Thanks.”  Mia says with a nod.  “Ready?”? she says with a grin as she heads for the door.
______________________________

“Now is when I wish I had my book…” Irakiri said with a sigh.  “Now what was his name…” she mumbles thinking.  “Started with a S…Sausage…Sauces…must be hungry sorry…um…Sau…”  she says frustrated.  “Itachi and…Oh!  Sasuke!  That’s it…some outfit he wore in an exam or something she says with a shrug relaxing again.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 4, 2009)

"Goals? Objectives? Whats the meaning behide them if you can never successfuly brake out of a simple seal, or contain a fiend's chakra without using one? No matter how you look at it goals always end up in disapointment Hayabusa."
"Seriously your mind is f*cked up."
"Indeed."Stated Tyber "Gaiden Art: Tri-seal."
"Umm... So you arrived as well now.  Seems the entire family is reunited."
"Too bad no sealing techniques work here."
"No they dont."Ryu said and added, lung his claw at his captors chest aimming for the left lung, the only unprotected area on a dragons body. It hit but failed to go deep enough to cause the damage he was hoping for and his captour quickly jumped back.
"Tri-gon to distract me eh? Though you might of done as much if broke free, just wasn't expecting it this soon."
Ryu stayed silent.
"A mere drake vs. a fully fledged dragon. Quite foolish. Afte all you have no weapons and you never excelled in taijutsu."

Ryu leaped forward and hit him in the chest a burst of chakra suddernly shoot in all directions knocking them back from each other. "I excell in all types of combat expect Genjutsu. Maybe your mind is so messed up that you forgotten the basic princeples of using weapons.
Firstly, the weapon is only as strong as the person who wields it." Ryu made seven hand signs in rapid succession and the five chakra blades formed behide him or began to form.
"Secondly, Taijutsu is a requirement for any weapon specialist."
They fully formed and he said,
"Finally, the Hayabusa clan; have always been great swordsmen. You seriously believe that we require a weapon of steel in order to win in combat?" He held his paw out and gripped one of the chakra blades and finished with, "Now come, let's end this curruption so I may finally return to my freind."

Ryu's eyes winded as he felt a blade go through his back.
"He's my kill Ryu. Now get back home and recover so I can kill you along with that kid later."Said Draine harshly she hit him and caused him to teleport to the outskirts of the hidden leaf...


----------



## Cjones (Apr 4, 2009)

Minori checked the girl thoroughly and eventually saw that she was having no problems "Hmmm you healing rather fast." As Minori turned around to write down on her notepad someone ran in and head under a table. A few minutes later she heard some medics running down the hall and yelling out "Where did she go?" 

Minori looked back at the table she wasn't hiding well as her dress stood out more than anything in the room becasue of it's very eccentric design. She walked over to the table and reached her hand under it pulling whatever it was by the collar. Dangling in front of her face was a little girl with a small mirror Minori stared at the girl with pale eyes "What...are you doing in here?" She said trying not to sound intimadating.
_____________

Daisuke was glad she wanted to see his little trick. He moved back and put both his fingers up in fornt of his face and then in a bright red burst he turned into flower petals floating around the room. The flowers looked like something that you would only see in a sunset and they spun around in the area he was standing in as if they were dancing.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

The little girl tried to resist being picked up and whimpers when she dangles. "No no lemme go!" she whimpers through some tears. "They can't stick me I'm okay.." she whimpers and then curls herself around the sharp crystal. There still seemed to be some blood on her. Her eyes were closed tight and she was humming something as if she were in her own little world. 

As the tears fell onto the crystal the crystal created by sending ripples of light through it. The little body would not let it go. Some blood was still on her since she was only half healed. The dirt still stuck to her, and her socks seemed torn and ripped. Her body was shaking violently in a scared fashion. She then mumbled "No needles" "No tests" she said though a whimper and then went very still. The only sign was the crystals reaction to the young girl.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ashe eventually got bored of the gate and moved onto the town. Though it didn't really interest her she was walking around in a lazy fashion. She had made it to the gate entrance and sighs as she looked out. These days were kind of boring in her opinion. A tiny chuckle came from her lips as she walks through the town once more. These days seem to make her tired, but she already slept today. 

It appears she had made it back to the Uchiha gate. Out of bordem she jumps onto the gate wall and sits up top the roof like tiles and lays down with one foot dangling off the side. A hum was coming from her lips and a small smile was played upon them. A tiny wind blows through the air and picks up at loose objects.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 5, 2009)

Hikaru smiled at Mia, offering her his hand. "To the river, then." He said, thinking of the best route on how to get there. Hikaru realized then that he could show her one of his favorite spots along the way. For once in quite awhile, his mind was completely off of anything but relaxing and enjoying life. It kind of scared him.
----------------------
"Irakiri-chan...." Myou moaned. "You said sausage. Now I'm hungry." She laughed lightly. "But this Sasuke... Never really heard of him. But then again, I don't know much Uchiha stuff to begin with." Myou admitted.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 6, 2009)

*Seijun*

Seijun forced himself to his feet, staring up at Hiko Seijuro as his body shook with uncontrolled fear. _He didn't kill me,_ Seijun thought frantically, though he had no idea why Hiko hadn't finished the job. Seijun stared in dismay as his master turned around, intent on doing just that, it seemed. Hiko tossed his katana aside, drawing a tanto, a short knife, from his waistband. Seijun's strength gave as he fell to his knees again, with Hiko stalking him.....

Suddenly, Seijun felt an eerie calm descend over him; the fear had vanished. And with it the haze over his mind lifted, Seijun was able to pierce things together. _That man's senbon...a drug,_ Seijun thought confidently. _Then....this is just a..._ Seijun's eyes widened as Hiko lunged at him, and threw his hand up, taking the knife in his hand. Suddenly, the environment shifted violently, back into the lair of Viral and Kurohara, though Kurohara and his kunai had taken the place of Hiko Seijuro and his tanto. Seijun clenched his fist around Kurohara's hand, ignoring the blood and biting pain in his hand as he closed his eyes. 

"Attempting to paralyze me with a nightmarish memory was an interesting and effective tactic," Seijun admitted. "But my past doesn't hold that much sway over me anymore. This is a hard world, and I know of only one easy place in it: the grave." Seijun's eyes opened, revealing sky blue irises and pinwheel-shaped green pupils, not unlike the Mangekyou Sharingan of the legendary Uchiha Itachi, though with a different color scheme...and very different abilities. "The most powerful weapon on earth," Seijun said as he glared at Kurohara, "is the human soul when lit aflame. _Zenrei!!!_" Releasing his "One's Whole Soul" technique, Seijun would give Kurohara a look into his innermost core; a look at the black evil that perforated every human soul, and drown him the scalding black water of corruption within.....

*Daraku*

"God you're annoying," Daraku said conversationally....right as Donki's mace knocked him flat on his back. The Rokuren was Daraku's single greatest attack, but it left him open after its completion. Daraku lurched to his feet, realizing Donki's strike had broken at least one rib, probably two, and bruised at least three others. _He's....strong,_ Daraku thought, wheezing. Anger welled to the surface, overpowering his agony. "Fine then," spat Daraku. "I'll put you to sleep....Nekuragan, Dark-Natured Eye!" 

Daraku's eyes twisted into the same color and shape as Seijun's, with Daraku instantly relaxing as he stared Donki down, becoming conscious of inflamed, red, blistered skin on his arms and back; it must've come from Donki's steam techniques. Staring into Donki's eyes, Daraku used his hypnotism, softly urging Donki to charge him as Daraku flipped his kodachi into the backhand grips....


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2009)

"H...how?" Kurohara said just before he went under the genjutsu. His eyes noticed a small patch of Earth that was disturbed. There was someone else here. He tried to warn Viral but it was too late. He had been subjected to the horrible darkness of his own heart. His eyes rolled back and he fell to the ground.

Mio's byakugan saw this and she climbed out of the ground like some demon from hell and grabbed Seijun's arm. "I only gave you a temporary antidote. you'll succumb to the poison again and I only have two more shot of this left. We have to get you back to the village and conduct a full analysis. In the meantime, don't use chakra. If you do, it'll speed up the poisons effectiveness. A clever design. Make the victim think they are in a genjutsu, have them channel more chakra and increase the poisons' potency."

Mio looked Seijun in the eye. "Having said that, we have to get Rukia out of here as fast as possible. She's in terrible shape."

Dante and Viral were still battling. Both knew that it would once again end in a draw.

"Dammit!" they both said as they locked swords again. 

"Next time Dante, I'll have something worse planned for you. Much worse." Viral put his hands together and slammed his hand onto the ground. The whole place began to shake. A self destruct.

Viral hiraishined next to Kurohara and looked at Mio.

"Mom?!" he said a little startled but in the same breath escaped out of the cave, using a series of teleporting tags, the route he went through, destroyed as he went.

"MOVE!!" Mio yelled at them as she ran for Rukia.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 8, 2009)

Seijun's eyes changed back to their normal iridescent green as Mio grabbed him. Clenching his eyelids shut, Seijun exhaled as his muscles relaxed, pain spreading over his body like a virus. Blinking rapidly and releasing tears of exertion, Seijun looked at Mio and nodded twice in understanding; once in regards to the poison and the antidote, and once in regards to Rukia.

Seijun forced himself to his feet, beckoning weakly towards Rukia. Tsuki-Neji quickly lashed across the room, entwining around Seijun's arm. _Good to have you back,_ Seijun said weakly. *Likewise,* Tsuki-Neji replied. *Even if the girl was a much comfortable wearer than you.* Seijun smirked despite himself, and shakily walked towards Rukia and Mio, ignoring the screaming agony in his body as he tried not to exert himself.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 8, 2009)

Taking the hand that was offered *Mia* smiled sweetly.  “That sounds like a great plan…” she says to Hikaru the smile remaining on her face.  “I need to unwind after work…” Mia added with a chuckle as they walked through the streets.  She let him lead her where ever it was that he wanted to go.
______________________________________

Chuckling slightly as her eyes closed.  “I am starting to get hungry too.  We will go after this…” *Irakiri* said thinking a little.  “Oh the Uchiha…didn’t really know about him either.  Until I started reading those books.  Seems him and his brother…well the Uchiha clan is lucky to have survived.  Though they are flourishing rather nicely now…” she says chuckling again her eyes still closed.
______________________________________

“I knew I smelt a human…”  *Zeke* said grinning down at the girl and the pair of animals.  He is sitting relaxed in the tree, his back against the trunk and legs stretched out before him as he plays with a pine cone.  “Now, now…” he began chuckling.  “It’s not nice to tell secrets in front of people” Zeke adds with a grin.  “So…before you three get your panties in a uproar…” he says then taps his chin.  “Or rather your fur.  I am just looking for Konoha…know where it is?”  he asks still smiling.
______________________________________

Running his hand through his hair once more, *Ichijin* began to pace as he thought about the little girl.  Before they moved back to Ryu.  “What the hell am I going to do…” he growled as again the little girl flashed into his mind before returning to his friend.  “I should find out how she is…but I need to find Ryu…”  Ichijin growled at his indecisiveness before he turned to leave.  “She will be fine…”
______________________________________

Eyes moving rapidly behind closed lids *Kiya* began to move again, a soft moan escaping from her throat.  “Nnoooo…” the words came out softly, less then a whisper as her head moved from one side to another.  Visions flashed through her head….

“Tora!”  she screamed as she stood at the restaurant, the rose laying on the ground, her friend gone and being tortured.  

The image flickered and faded to be replaced by another of Dante laying in the corner of her old house holding his head, having just received his blessing or rather curse and returned.  She reaches out once more to comfort him though makes no contact as once again the vision fades.

In the real world Kiya let out a muffled scream as yet again Yamato ripped into her chest.  The Hyuuga eyes of Vergil staring at her in shock,  she hears the catch of breath of Ichirou behind her.  Kiya feels herself dropping to her knees as yet again the vision fades to be replaced by another.

Kiya attempts to scream then tastes the mud rushing into her mouth, her leg burns as the reptiles mouth clings to her, keeping Kiya in her muddy grave the darkness encroaching on her.

Again the vision fades, faster now as the most trying times in her life keep filling her mind.  They are more flashes then the slow movies that they had started as.

Vergil’s head in her arms as Dante storms around desecrating his brothers body.  He drags her by the hair and almost kills Tora as she screams, contractions wracking her body before he disappears.  Ichirou grabbing her before she yet again feels the sharp pain and burn of yet another sword in her body.  The life trying to drain from her again as the Hyuuga slowly chokes her.

A flash as the vision changes, Dante’s twin or clone rather taking her away.  She sees him bent over her, her body wracked with pain as they did things to her that she can’t even imagine.

The vision slows suddenly as the henged Hyuuga woman appears chasing her, the jutsu, the liquid, the collar, Vergil.  The warmth in his eyes slowly being replaced by the coldness she use to know.  The dream fades to darkness as her body collapses.

Kiya let out a whimper as the last vision faded and a tear rolled from the corner of her eye before they slowly fluttered opened.  Her chest hurt, right where her heart was, as she looked toward the ceiling confused for a moment.  “*The hospital*…” Kiya turned her head to see *Megumi *laying in the bed next to her.  For a moment Kiya just stared at her then her eyes widened.  “Another Hyuuga…” Kiya mumbled then began to scream.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 8, 2009)

"Man I hate that.... b****"Ryu grunted trying to struggle to his feet but fell back over currently too weak to move still. He followed with a short sigh, at least for the mounment he seemed safe. Only if I could acctully move he might be able to find Ichijin or someone else he knew that was not hostile towards him... hopefully...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 11, 2009)

Hikaru looked at Mia as they walked. "Have you always been a citizen of Konoha? You know, before the destruction and everything?" He asked. Hikaru was kind of curious about how Mia thought that Hikaru seemed familiar. The gates of Konoha passed them. The river was outside of the village, but the walk was well worth it.

Images flashed through Hikaru's head. Images of the old Konoha. All of the genin from that time. Kihei, Daiki, Shark, Kiya, Tora, Ashe, Gondara, Ichirou, they all came to his head along with all of the others. Things were so different now and Hikaru was just starting to realize it. Where was that peace that they all had back then? The innocence of youth, taken away by violence. That, however, was the curse of the shinobi. The days at the lake, the hot springs, gone.

_I have a new vision. I want Konoha to return to its past peace. Though the innocence of today's youth was taken away by the violence, I want the next generation to know peace. I will defend the peace and prosperity of this village._ Hikaru thought. Though the dream seemed unreachable at this time, he hoped that he could one day reach this goal.
----------------------------
Myou stood up, getting out of the hot springs. "I'm going to get dressed and take a walk around town, okay? I'll see you guys later." She said, wrapping her towel around herself then proceeding to grab her clothes and get dressed. For some reason, the hot springs were bothering her today. She felt like the heat was a bit too much.

Akari watched Myou as she left, sinking into the water a bit, relaxing.
-----------------------------
Kanji ran about the town, Tensai following close behind. They had a long day of training together. It made sense that Kanji would train with Tensai, since he had a very animalistic fighting style himself. Kanji smelled Raito and went running for him, subconsciously lowering himself to running on all fours. Tensai continued to follow. "Raito-kun!" Kanji yelled, tackling Raito.

"Ahh! What the hell, Kanji-san?" Raito yelled, kicking Kanji off of him.

"Come on, Raito-kun! You have to come practice against me! I'm getting really good!" Kanji said excitedly, scratching his head like a dog... With his foot.

"You're also becoming more like a dog everyday..." Raito pointed out. It was true. Kanji's teeth had grown sharp and he had very canine habits. "Fine, I'll train with you." He said after a second of thinking.

"Yay!" Kanji yelled, jumping on top of Raito again, then getting off, running to their usual training spot, followed by Raito, who was shaking his head.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 11, 2009)

"The Hyuuga and his friend are nearby...they are causing quite the uproar, shall we do something...?" Kameda asked lowly, looking at his partner. Sasuke had come down slightly, his blood lust starting to fade, his anger dwinidleing but the countless shinoibi he killed were now long dead. Sasuke's code of honor seemingly didnt matter but it seemed the Uchiha was returning to his oldself. Or maybe this was just a facade...storing his anger so when he did finally unleash his anger, his attacks would be devasting and there would be no way to stop him. 
"We got nothing better to do..." Sasuke simply remarked. The two Akatsuki proceeded to move on, throughout the village...unseen and unnoticed..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 12, 2009)

Inka looks up as she hears Kiya?s scream, she stands and worriedly runs to the door.  Shikka grabs her from behind, ?Inka.  You?re still injured.  You won?t be much help.? he says to Inka.  

?I don?t fucking care?Kiya?s screaming.  I can?t stand to lose her too.? Inka growls in response, pushing stepping forward even in Shikka?s grip.

?Inka?!? Shikka snaps in her ear, fighting his sister.

Inka growls in a beast-like manner as she manages to step out of the room, but two nurses manage to catch her as well.  Shikka pulls an arm back, smacking her in the back of the head, knocking her out?halfway as she lets off a slight groan.

?Thank you for helping me out there with my sister.? Shikka says, nodding to the nurses.

?No problem.? One says sweetly while the other one nods in agreement.

?Now, I will be going.? Shikka says, as he turns around and walks away.
______________________________

Donki pulls his mace, and charges Daraku without a thought.
______________________________

?What?uh?huh??Er?Tell me?New?or old?? Sora says scratching the back of her head with her clawed hand.  Ookami continues to watch the man carefully.  Kuma decides, it?s time to play with him as he then swipes playfully at Zeke.
______________________________

Tsuya chuckles at Daisuke, ?Well, that was a good trick.? She says to him.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

“All my life.”  Mia said smiling at him.  “I have ninja in my family but I, myself, just don’t have a knack for it.  I prefer the gentler arts.”  she says chuckling slightly then shrugs.  “Don’t get me wrong.  I appreciate the ninja that keep us safe.  It’s just not for everyone.” she adds then looks at him.  “Everything okay?” Mia asks as she sees a faraway look in his eyes.
____________________________________

“Well…since I am looking for people in particular…and I haven’t ever been to Konoha.  It would be justified in saying that I was looking for the new Konoha.  Wouldn’t you say?”  Zeke said teasing the kunoichi.  “Woah…careful there big fella…” he adds chuckling at the bear.  “So…do you know where it is?”
____________________________________

The scream caused Ichijin to turn.  “Kiya?”  he questions as he listens then shakes his head.  “Couldn’t have been…” he adds with a sigh then bounds out the door toward the gates.  “Where or rather how was I suppose to get into contact with her.”  He mumbles thinking as he ran through the gates into the forest.  “How in the hell am I going to find Ryu?  Should I just summon him…” Ichijin thinks then shakes his head.  “I think that might be a bad idea…” he added and ran onward.
___________________________________

The Hyuuga eyes once again stared down at her causing Kiya to cringe.  “NO!”  she yelled as she began to thrash around.  “Get off of me!  Get away from me!”  she screamed at him as she continued to move around trying to be free of the man.  Her body bucked and she tossed her head trying to prevent any more contact then what was already established.  “Please just leave me alone!”  Kiya cried as hot tears fell from her eyes rolling down the sides of her face into her hair.  “Just…please…” she muttered as her cries turned to whimpers knowing once again she was overpowered.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 13, 2009)

Hikaru looked back at Mia. "Yeah, fine. I was just thinking about a few things. I'll tell you later." He said, flashing her a quick smile. "So, you've lived in Konoha all your life. I'm surprised we've never met before. I came to the village when I was younger, a little bit before the average academy age. I really can't remember how many years ago it was, though." Hikaru chuckled at his forgetfulness. When he started to pay attention to where they were going, Hikaru noticed that they came upon one of his favorite spots that he found. "You will have to see this place on the way back. It is so much better at night." He said, imagining it.

The river was fast approaching.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Myou walked through the town, a little bit dizzy. She continued to think that maybe the heat from the hot springs was too much. She jumped up to the roof of some building. Myou laid her head down, looking up at the sky. "It's so... Hot. I can't... think." She mumbled as a cold wind blew onto her. She was sweating like crazy.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Are you ready, Raito-kun?" Kanji asked, overexcited. Before Raito could answer, Kanji charged forward on all fours. "I'm gonna get you!" He yelled, leaping forward with a hard fist ready.

Raito, thinking quick, sprung out of the way, barely dodging the punch. Quickly, he made a few handsigns. "Mizu no Muchi!" He yelled, forming a whip of water in his hand. Raito whipped it toward Kanji. It managed to wrap around his leg, giving Raito the perfect chance to throw Kanji away from him.

Kanji hit his back on a tree after he was flung and got back on all fours. "You know, you shouldn't whip a beast." He warned, his eyes narrowing. As Raito whipped toward him again, Kanji grabbed it. "Uwagi no Jutsu!" He exclaimed, his hand becoming coated with fire. The whip quickly turned from water into steam.

Raito dismissed his jutsu. "Tch. Don't remember that one." He said, getting into a stance.

"I've been working on my ninjutsu. Even though I don't have much chakra, it turns out I can still train it. I'm overcoming my weaknesses, one at a time." Kanji said. He quickly grabbed a kunai from the holster around his leg and held it in his hand. The flame around his hand transferred to the kunai, engulfing it in flames. Kanji threw it at high speeds at Raito.

The kunai cut Raito's arm and, at the same time, burnt the area a little bit. "Kanji-san! It's training! Don't get too crazy on me!" He reminded, but Kanji didn't seem to care. One after another, the kunais kept flying at Raito. One of his hidden kunai slipped out from his sleeve. He held it and tried to deflect one. The kunai Raito held flew out of his hand. Kanji's physical strength was his best. Raito quickly dodged the rest, barely avoiding them.

"What's wrong, can't keep up?" Kanji asked, a twisted look in his eyes.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 13, 2009)

*Daraku*

_He is strong in body, weak in mind,_ Daraku thought. Very pleased that Donki was following Daraku's silent, hypnotic commands, Daraku side-stepped smoothly, parrying Donki's attack with one kodachi as he made a punching motion with his other arm, intending to slice at Donki's exposed ribs from the side.

*Seijun*

Seijun cleared the last of the rubble away, and sat against a tree, cross-legged. He had minimal medical skill, and he had no desire to interfere with Dante and Mio's designs. Nodding his thanks at Dante's compliment, Seijun shut out the screaming as he reached towards his leg-sheaths, drawing two short knives called tanto. Pushing them together and twisting them, the blades made a seamless......flute? Yes, it was indeed a flute. Lifting the instruement to his lips, Seijun began to play. The solf, remedial tune floated out over the area as Seijun closed his eyes.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 13, 2009)

"Little girl stomp squrming no one is going ot hurt you" Minori said comming off a little to harsh. She still had the little girl by the collar and walked over to the other side of the room where another bed was and sat the girl there. A few moments later a scream could be heard in the hospital catching everyone's attention.

Daisuke still floating around the room like flowers reshaped his appearence. "What....was that?" Daisuke asked intrigued "I have no idea they may have brought a new patient in" Minori replayed not taking her eyes off the girl. Then Inka shoot up and ran out the door only to be stopped by her brother and two medical ninjas. Minori let it go her treatment was done and therefore she was free. Minori turned her attention back to the little girl and doing something completely out of character softly placed her hand on the girls head. "Clam down young one....it's okay I won't hurt you" Minori spoke softly, but her voice still in a monotone like fashion.

Daisuke looked at her weired and began to back up thinking ot himself"Minori is starting to creep me out if more."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 13, 2009)

She clings to the crystal as she was held up and she continued to bring rain from her eyes. "Put me down! Don't let them get me!" She calms down a bit as soon as she said the words _'"Little girl stop squirming no one is going to hurt you"'_ Though it seemed the way she had said it brought more tiny raindrops to her purple eyes. After a few minuets she can calmed down and seemed to the rubbing the crystal. 
Then the scream of a young woman rang. It made her send out her own scream and toss her body around the large fragment of precious material. Her body shook. Her body started to relax once it had ended and she took a few deep breaths. It was then that the woman had placed the hand upon her head and spoke the reassuring words. She puts her dark purple eyes on her and watches her "You won't let anyone else hurt me anymore right? Not them doctors with white? Or them dark men with swords?" she asks as it seemed she was interviewing. 
Once she was sure she was safe she jumped off the bed and hugged the woman and cried a bit. "Them men in white scare me" she mumbled and only had one tiny arm around the woman. "I don't know how i got away. I just remember something had hit them. Don't let them get me please" she said as she looked up at the woman. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ashe was walking through town now. "It seems like that they are back. The best bet would be the hospital, but it wouldn't be a pretty sight." "First Tora, and now Kiya." She was contemplating something. "Vergil had hurt Tora if I am not mistaken, and now I believe it was one of the relative's of Dante and Vergi." She mumbles as she continued to walk. Either way she was safe now. All they had to do was protect her from herself for now. It did give her a sign of relief though. The place seemed empty whenever this fog was out. She puts her hands in her pockets as she began to walk further.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2009)

*OOC:  Alright people.  Report to the OOC thread.  SW needs some changes and we want to know how you guys feel.  Start reading on post 2006.  Remember to read all the posts after that and comment!*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2009)

The kodachi flies through his ribs, shattering it into water as he dropped.  It was once again a water clone.  The steam rises once more around the shinobi.  As he looks around he gets assaulted from the sides and in front by many Donki.  He fights off those three just before being smashed in the head by a flail, in his blind spot.  The body drops to it's knees, then falls forward.  "Well, y'all should have paid attention eh?" He says, smirking, as he grabs the body and walks away.  Seijun got his former brother's kodachi the next time he was seen, the body, was taken care of personally of Donki.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2009)

Minori rubbed her head to try and calm her. "It's alright....just let me look at your injuries and you can tell what happend to you" Minori said still rubbing her head. Daisuke stared strangly at her and even began to back away "Minori attacking nice....hell must have offically frozen over" he said out loud. Minori turned her gaze sharply at him "Shut the hell up child."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2009)

After a moment Kiya tentatively opened her eyes.  Two more tears fell as she looked at the man above her.  He didn’t move just looked down at her with nothing more than concern written on his face.  For a moment she saw Viral and wondered what kind of torture he was planning.  _“It’s okay Kiya…”_ Tora’s voice rang in her head once more.  _“He won’t hurt you…he would never hurt you…” _

Kiya continued to look at him the fear in eyes slowly fading as she finally realized who it truly was.  _“But Tora…”_

_“I told you before Kiya…It’s okay…take care of them...”_ Tora once again said though her voice quickly fading from Kiya’s mind, the last part barely heard.

Seeing the comprehension in Kiya’s eyes, Dante began to loosen his grip on her.  Making sure he didn’t frighten her anymore by keeping her completely pinned.

“Dante?  Dante…”  Kiya muttered looking up at him.  Something else began to creep into her eyes as she looked up at him.  A dawning in her mind as she completely realized everything.  Her hand moved up and gently caressed his face as she smiled slightly.  “Thank you…” she said as she wrapped her arms around the man and moved her lips near his.  “I’m sorry I took so long…”  Kiya whispered softly as she gently pressed her lips against his, forgetting they were in the hospital, she finally did what she now realized she wanted to do for so long.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 27, 2009)

Kira sighed deeply sat in the Hyuuga clan's courtyard thinking to herself about Ryu and still not entirely sure why in hell he would force this life on her. She knew things in Mazan where pritty messed up now after the suddern change in leadership and disapperance of the Ryukage (Tyber). Leaving his son (Ryu) in charge. Hopefully in time things would come more clear to her as to why her father did this and who her mouther was. At least it gave her the chance to train to become a Shinobi and gave her a chance at becoming he life time goal of a medical profession of some sorts.

"I sure hope Ichijin-san will be my Sensai if I graduate, might get a chance to see my father then."She muttered under her breath knowing full well that Ichijin could summon Ryu via a dragon summoning seal scroll or without it. She wasn't sure however, about his personal opinion on her goals or objectives in life knowing that the Hayabusa clan always did take upon Blacksmithship or Swordsmanship, she could only hope he wasn't bothered or cared enough to let her take a new path that she wanted to travel.

"Quit it."Ryu growled rolling onto his belly, a large wound on his belly surounded by various scars and treated deep cuts. The female dragon stepped back looking at Ryu concerned. "You really should let me heal it, or at least prevent anything nasty entering your body." She said quitely and in a shy tone not looking at him. Ryu looked at her and stated, "Look, you've done plenty for me already. I'll be fine now besides, I need to go teach the pupils."
"I dont like thinking about you coming to any more harm Ryu... Please, when you go patrolling the mountain's borders again, dont interfer with another battle."
Ryu walked to the cave entrance and looked back at her, "It's my duty to keep order and peace between all nations. I promised that to my father, as a Gaiden, and as a father."
She pasued and looked away and went to the back of the cave and said, "Then please dont die."

(That will be it from Ryu until he's summoned, just thought should give more information into his new life)


----------



## Caedus (Apr 27, 2009)

Jin paused as he looked at the village. The village was being rebuilt...the people were happy and the world was at peace. He was a Jounin after all, he wasnt used to times like this. "Well at least I'll be stuck training some kids for several years...that will be fun" The Jounin laughed to himself and continued to walk on, strolling through the village with his head held high and his famous yellow spiked hair glowing in the sun. The Jounin approached three Genin who had been awaiting their sensei...they were waiting for about two hours now..


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2009)

Dante's lips met Kiyas with passion. After all the beating around the bush they had finally admitted it to each other and went someway to softening their hardened hearts after Toras death. Finally, some happiness.

Megumi's eyes fluttered open and turned her head. Her eyes widened and her face went bright red.

"Oh...I...OH!" she stammered and pulled the bed sheet over her head. She smiled, relieved that those two had gotten together, but didn't know how long they would go at it on the bed for. Maybe...they would do more than kiss! 'Wh...what am I gonna do?' she thought nervously. She peeped from under the covers and they were still going at it.

Then she felt a horrible vibe. 

"DANTE!" the voice shouted. Dante jumped up and threw Kiya off the bed as a reflex.

"Yes maam!" the tone was familiar but he had no idea why

"What do you think you're doing in a hospital bed?! Kiya is recovering and YOU are taking advantage of this poor, head traumatised woman. And then you throw her off the bed!" Mio scolded harshly

"I...the thing is...that...wait. I can do what I like! I don't need to listen to you. It's not like you're my mother or anything."

Mio's rage filled expression went from surprised and then a half smile. There was a softening of her eyes and a little laugh.

"What are you looking at me like that for? Wait...you...GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE!" Dante said slotting together certain things and he just knew. Rukia looked very much like her.

"Don't swear at your mother, Idiot!" Mio said angrily.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2009)

As Dante kissed her she met his passion letting the feelings she had held in for so long, be expressed that way.  Then the vision before Kiya’s eyes went from black bliss to painful and white in a moment as she laid on the floor staring at the ceiling.  Her ears were ringing, though she didn’t know if it was from the kiss or the contact with the floor.  

After a few moments her ears began to clear and she shifts her eyes seeing Dante standing near her but completely ignoring her after tossing her.  He seemed to be talking to some woman.  “What the hell?  Was I just a second choice?”  Kiya thought to herself her eyes narrowing not hearing the part about the woman being his mom.

Jumping to her feet she shoves Dante.  “Bastard!  Why in the hell do I put up with you?”  she says stopping a foot and crossing her arms.  “You throw me on the floor because this bitch walks in the room?  I should kick your ass right now!”


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2009)

Dante looked around, being yelled at by two angry women. Not only that but Kiya had just managed to call his mum a bitch on their first meeting.

It was a long story, for both of the women, to try and get them to understand. So he dd what any sensible guy would do and jumped out the window.

"DANTE! COME BACK HERE!" Mio said fuming and ran towards the window. As she passed Kiya there was a horrible dark killing intent coming from her, causing Megumi to hide under the covers again. Mio continued to build up speed towards the window, jumping out of it too and chasing after him at blinding speeds. A few moments later he was dragged back to resume. Kiya gave him a glaring look and Dante rubbed his hair.

"Fine fine." he breathed in deeply. "Kiya, meet my Mum. Mum, meet my one true love Kiya." 

Megumi looked at Yamato but oddly it was being unresponsive, as if Vergil was hiding. 

Mio looked at Dante and then looked at Kiya. "Her? She's not a Hyuuga!" Kiya already gotten off to the worst possible start with her


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

“Your mom?”  Kiya looks between Dante and Mio.  “I’m sorry, I didn’t-” she stops in the middle of her apology.  “Who gives a shit that I am not a Hyuuga?”  she adds stomping her foot.  “It seems that I have been here more for your children than you have!  So don’t even try it!”  Kiya crosses her arms and moves closer to Dante. Almost as if staking her claim.  “Prejudice bitch…“ The two woman continue to glare at each other with Dante standing helplessly between them.  A postion that he would learn to deal with...
________________________________

After getting directions from the wolf-girl, Zeke proceeded to the village and began to ask after his sister.  It didn’t take long before someone was able to tell him she was in the hospital.  At that information his eyes widened and he demanded to know where it was located.  After the directions were given he sped toward the hospital.

Nurses where walking around determined on their destination and completely ignoring Zeke.  “Well damn…” he mumbled as he proceeded to wander the hospital.  “She can’t be that hard to find…” he said to himself as cup went sailing by his face and shattered on the opposite wall.

“What the fuck are you trying to give me?”  a female voice screamed from the room that the cup had come from.

“Now what is going on here…” he thought as one of the nurses went running.  He peeks his head into the room and sees a white haired young lady fuming at the remaining nurses.

“You just need to take this.  It’s on orders from Hyuuga-sama…” the nurse said obviously frightened by her.

“The fuck I will!” she yelled again.  “Which fucking Hyuuga said I needed to take that shit.”

“Mio-san…” another said quietly.  “Please just take it…” the nurse added giving her another cup of the tea.

“Fuck you!”  she yelled throwing the cup.

Zeke watched her amazed at her spunk and dumbfounded at the beauty of the white haired girl.  “It’s like she is the spice in my tea…” Zeke mumbled with a stupid grin.  “Kiya will be fine for a few more minutes…” he then stepped into the room only to have the cup slam into his forehead.  “She will be mine…” he said quietly as he staggered backward into the hall.

“Who the fuck was that bastard?  Why are people allowed to come into my fucking room!” she yelled at the nurse not realizing that she just met what would be essentially her stalker….


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2009)

*10 years ahead Konoha has been rebuilt. A New Hokage, in Hyuuga Mio has ushered in a new generation of Shinobi. The Akatsuki has disbandened, thanks to the jounin and chuunin of Konoha, but their goal was ultimately successful. Through a string of plots, a new country has emerged, having overthrown an old one; The Cloud country. The other 4 are forced to recognise it but are wary of them. New pacts are being formed and there are constant rumours of spies within Konoha.

The new generation are oblivious to this and face their own challenges; Academy Life. The Hokage has encouraged students to ask other jounin or chuunin with their training, the one on one interaction seemingly producing a better breed of shinobi. The Academy teacher merely takes them through the theoretical side, reducing it to a regular school class.

And so the story unfolds*


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2009)

Kagami Rei was already up. She knew better to be late especially with her grandmother visiting the Academy today. She quickly got ready, putting her hair in a ponytail and throwing on some clothes. She was wearing odd socks but argued that no-one could see them under her boots. Her siblings still weren't up

She ran downstairs where her mum had made toast. Kagami ran down the stairs yelling

"Morning mum, bye mum!" Kiya was tidying up and threw a piece of toast effortlessly behind her, the warm bread flying through the air, and Kagami catching it with her mouth. Dante had insisted they have breakfast like this because it was "so much cooler" It took them a good few weeks to get it right and a lot of messy faces later they did.

"Bye hun!" Kiya paused "Say....hi to your grandma for me...." she said begrudgingly.

"mmmph mphfu" Kagami mumbled as she bit into her toast and put on her boots. Dante was waiting outside for her. Somewhere. She creeped outside looking around.

"Mmphagmpn!" she said activating her Byakugan just in time to see Dante flying from top of the house. She dodged his descending body and went just out of reach from the outstretched hand which was threatning to maker "it" for the day. 

"Hah!" she said looking at her father before her. He then disappeared in a puff of smoke. "Aw fuck!" she said realising it was a kage bunshin and feeling a hand on her shoulder, her father in her blind spot. Kiya shouted at her from the house for using the word.

"Tag!" Dante laughed. He hugged her, "Have a good day, doll!" and leaped off, preparing for his other kids.

Kagami grinned and ran off to the Academy, thinking about all the pranks she would play on the other kids. Once grandma had gone of course


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 29, 2009)

_*Ten years ago*_
_Inka storms upto the kunoichi quickly, “Hey you bitch get back here.” she growls, as she becomes Inches away from the cloaked young woman.  She spins the woman around, bending her slightly backwards, and then to the side a bit…their lips colliding for a moment before Inka pulls back, letting the woman back to her original position, a blush stained on Inka’s face.  It ended as quickly as it began, “I never knew your name…All I knew was that you were the most gorgeous thing I’ve ever seen…” The young kunoichi says to the other, a smirk with the pink stain._
*End*

The young Inuzuka wakes up a bit late today, she groggily makes her way through her morning rituals.  She begins to make breakfast and feels nauseous.  She turned off the burner and ran into the bathroom.   She comes back out rubbing her stomach and plugging her nose.

“What’s wrong Sora?” The large wolf asks her.

“Don’t feel too good.” The kunoichi replies.

“Why don’t you go see Kiya-san.” the wolf says to her as a grunt from a large bear from the room over.
____________

“Come on little guy.” A tall red haired kunoichi says smiling down at a small black kitten with gold eyes. _Mew!_ It replies, being scratched under it’s chin.  “Koen-chan will love you.” the kunoichi says, holding it and petting it softly as she walked to their home, a loud purr illuminating from the kitten.  It also has a small red ribbon tied around his stomach.

“Koen-chaaan!” The woman sings as she enters the house to Koen, “I got something for you!” She says grinning.
____________

Donki silently sneaks through the trees, off on one of his assassination missions, Shikka right beside him.
____________

“Hahaha, Un.” A blonde girl says, sarcasm dripping from her words, “You are not funny Issanni, yeah.” she says grumpily.

“What do you mean?” A girl in a bright green spandex jumpsuit replies as the pair walk down a flight of stairs, “All I asked was, ‘Why do you say Un all the time?’”

“Just like every other day, Un…It’s just something I do, hm.  AND GET OUT OF MY LEFT SIDE, YEAH!” The blonde yells, tripping on the last stair and falling face first on the floor.  

“Are you alright?” the other girl asks, then yells, “WE’RE OFF MIA-SAMA!”

The blonde gets up and the pair run to the academy, Issanni in the lead.
____________

Saku was up early this morning, waking up Seiitsu at four-thirty, she was both excited and wanted time with their father this morning.  She was ready for the academy, sword on her back.  “Now what…” Saku says.

“You could start your path to the academy.” Tsuya says, looking down at her three girls.

“Seiitsu probably isn’t ready yet mom.” Saku replies, looking at Seiitsu, and starts plucking at her Tonkori.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

With a chuckle at Kagami, Kiya moved to the bottom of the stairs.  “You two better get up or you will be late.  I don’t think your…grandma will let that pass!” she calls up to the twins before moving back to the kitchen.

“Mmm…”  Ippongi muttered before his eyes snapped opened.  “Crap!” he then jumps from the bed only to have his feet tangle in the blankets.  His entire body slammed into the floor and he laid there for a moment before yelling.  “I’m okay!” he then quickly stands rushing to find clothes.  The were scattered around the room, only his wooden sword placed carefully.  After several minutes he was finally dressed and grabbed his sword before rushing into the hall.

With a stretch and small smile Ayame slowly got out of bed and moved to her dresser slowly.  She smiled slightly as she got dressed and readied for the day.  In contrast to her brothers horribly messy room, hers was neat and tidy.  “Coming Mum…” she called down shutting the door behind her only to meet Ippongi in the hall.

“Gah…get out of my way!”  Ippongi snapped  bounding down the stairs.

“Why do you have to rush all the time!”  Ayame called walking slowly down behind him.

Kiya tossed the toast toward Ippongi as he rushed toward the door catching it on the run.  He mumbles through the toast as he puts on his boots.  “Dad is where…dad is where…” he chants in his head trying to activate his Byakugan at the same time.

As Ayame comes down the stairs Kiya tosses the toast her.  “Thanks mum…” she says with a smile pulling it out of her mouth and walking to put on her sandals.  Ayame giggled as Ippongi falls to his butt in his rush.  “You would be faster if you slowed down.” 

“Mmmnbngffmpp…” Ippongi grumbles finally get the boots tied as he glared at his sister who already had her sandals on.  

Ayame giggled again as she opened the door letting Ippongi burst out into the sunshine, his wooden sword held above his head.

Kiya walked behind them and kissed Ayame on the cheek as she leaned on the door jam watching.  “Have a good day honey…” she says giving her daughter a slight push.

“Hold on mum…wait until dad is distracted…” she says lazily as she waits watching Ippongi spinning and turning looking for his dad.
___________________________________________

_10yrs ago…_

Koen stands stunned at the woman before her.  “Don’t.  Ever. Touch. Me.” she growls pulling her naganata and charges her.  Chasing her through the village.

_Now…_

Tucking a piece of hair behind her ear she follows the sound of the voice calling for her.  At the sight of the kitten her heart melts.  “Oh he is adorable!”  Koen practically squeals taking the kitten and placing a gentle kiss on Inka’s lips before cuddling the little black ball of fur.
_________________________________

“Around here somewhere…”  Zeke said looking around corners as he approached one of the shops she owned.  “I will find her.”  He mumbled as he looked down at the rose and box of chocolates.  The very kind that he discovered was her weakness.  “Today will be the day!  She will let the world know her feelings!”  Zeke said and sighed deeply.  “Sometimes I wonder if she has feelings…”
________________________________

“Okay!  Have fun you two!”  Mia said as the girls left.  “Now to open the shop.”  she moved around the restaurant that was below her apartment.  Taking down the chairs and heading toward the kitchen to prep the things that could be done ahead of time.  She sang as she did, watching the clock so she could open the store.
________________________________

“Okay…”  Rin said sitting behind the desk with her feet up on the hard wood surface.  “Shouldn’t be to hard to teach these kids about genjutsu…” she mumbled as she looked at the paper before her.  “I can’t believe I let Otawa-kun talk me into this.  Should have made Vergil-kun a teacher too…” Rin laughed at the thought as she moved toward the window and waited for any students to come to her room.
________________________________

“Now you be careful…”  the woman said handing him a box for lunch.  “Don’t go doing something stupid.  Mind your manners, listen to your teachers, make frien-”

“I got it mom.  I will be fine.” Mashiro said remessing the hair his mom had been busy fixing.  “Now I got to go.  I don’t want to be late on the first day!”

“Okay, okay…just be careful!”  she said as he walked to the door.  “I love you!” she called causing him to blush at those walking by.

“Yeah…love you too…” Mashiro mumbled taking off for the academy.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 29, 2009)

Seiitsu growled like a small kitten at Saku, upset that her twin had awoken her so early. "Thanks, neechan..." the young girl hissed, getting out of bed and scampering about the home to get ready. 

Seijun smiled to himself as he watched his daughter dash around the house. Walking up behind his wife, Seijun wrapped his arms around Tsuya's waist and studied Saku with obvious pride. "Don't let your sister get ahead of you," Seijun joked, somewhat surprised that Saku was, for once, the ready one. Seiitsu returned, and flashed a look of irritation at her father. "I heard that," the nine year old said crossly.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 29, 2009)

Jin smirked as he looked at the several other Jounin in the room. "Well look at all of you...you guys all seem ready for the upcoming kids" The Namikaze stated.
"They say the new students are going to be quite a handful but I still remember the kids...15 years ago?" One Jounin responded. 
"Yea...but you think things will be fine this time? You know...with the Akatsuki disbanded?" A second Jounin asked silently but his words still audiable.
"We lost many good guys...but in the end, we won. But of course, its never done...now we got this ourselves a new Lighting country" Jin stated after listening a bit. "Anyways, I'm off...I'll go looking around" Jin added on with a slight smirk as he began to walk away.
"Dont be too hard Namikaze, the little people may not like you!" One shouted after the spiked hair shinobi. Sounds of chucke filled the room. Things were at peace...finally..
_______________________________________________________________

"At age 60, look as good you will not" Tadakatsu smiled lightly as he looked at the several Uchiha kids running around. The Uchiha Leader looked at his wife besides him.
The Uchiha wife smiled lightly as he looked at Tadakatsu but ever since that day...Tadakatsu seemed weaker then ever. His body still bore the scars from the brutal night and the emotional and physical stress that fell on him as he forever damaged him. He would never be the same...
It was something the Uchiha were all fearing...the day when the great Uchiha Leader would finally resign but the two heirs were dead...a true blow to the great Tadakatsu


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 29, 2009)

A young, extremely smiley academy student stood by the door of her house, tying her shoes. "And with these tied, I'm off!" She called into the large empty house, a response coming back to him in the form of an echo. "Love ya too! Bye!" She giggled at the lack of an answer that was her answer. Something was wrong with this ninja-in training.

Omanome Kairi. 11 years old. She walked through the wonderful village of Konoha that she called her home. Tossing a kunai in the air and catching it over and over to make the time go faster, she walked for the Konoha Ninja Academy. She closed her eyes as she threw the kunai again, but it slipped and scratched Kairi's arm. "Huh... That's a shame." She sighed, putting her hand over the scratch. "Shousen jutsu!" She yelled, the medical technique she can't ever get down not doing anything.

"Huh... That's rather unfortunate." Kairi laughed, taking out bandages to wrap the cut. Her eyes gazed to the sky. A nice, bright, sunny Konoha day. Kairi sighed at this. "It's such a nice day... I rather hate it..." She mumbled, her smile never fading once.
------------------
"Little sis! Wake up!" A woman's voice yelled through a door, knocking on it. Omoide Arima, older sister to Omoide Panku. Though she called Panku 'Little Sis', Panku is, in fact, a boy. This was a teasing thing that went on between them due to Panku's slightly feminine appearance.

"Ugh, shut it, Arima! I am a boy, damn it!" Panku yelled back through the door, getting out of his bed. His door opened, Arima walking through. Taking one glance at his sister, Panku covered his eyes. "Oh lord, the devil came for me already." He teased, moving to a mirror to sort out his messy bed hair. "What do _you_ want, Sis?"

"Just coming to see what you were up to. Nothing exciting, apparently." Arima said, writing something down in a magazine as she examined what Panku was doing.

"What are you writing?" Panku asked, glancing at Arima, giving a slight glare. She was up to something, Panku just knew it.

"Oh... Nothing. Just something in this magazine..." Arima laughed, her face turning red as she answered another question in the magazine survey.

"What magazine would that be?" Panku asked, feeling that his anger would flare up.

"Oh nothing..." Arima giggled, but quickly dropped the magazine when it suddenly caught fire, running out of the room. "It's possessed!" She yelled.

Panku dismissed the illusion of fire created by his Kekkei Genkai, walking over to the magazine, picking it up. "The 'Yamete, oshiri ga itai' survey of the week... Uke or... Seme?" He said confused then realized what the magazine was. His name was at the top and several questions were answered about him, and on the bottom, it said Uke in large letters. 

"This is.... Ahh!?! Arima, you pervert! What the hell is this yaoi shit?" Panku yelled, throwing the magazine out into the hall, hearing his sister laughing hard.Panku proceeded to fix his hair and get dressed, strapping his blade to his back last. "Freaking pervert sister..." He mumbled as he walked past the magazine in the hall.
--------------------
A man flew out of a restaurant, hitting a wall, followed by a jounin, who was screaming at him. "What the hell is your problem? Don't touch my ass! It was a first date and you are lucky you only get away with this much damage." Hakumei Akari yelled at a suitor. "This always happens. Such a pain in the ass." She mumbled, stomping out of the restaurant.Akari, slyly grinning, pretended to lose her footing and stomp on the suitor's manhood. The man screamed. "Oops, sorry." Akari lied, watching the man writhe in pain. 

"I have some academy students to supervise." She said, taking out a scroll. "And if I ever see you again..." Akari started, smiling evilly as she summoned a sword from the scroll and pointing it at the man's precious area. "...You and your little friend will have to face this blade." She finished, putting emphasis on little._Why are all the good men in Konoha taken?_ Akari asked herself in her thoughts.
-------------------------------
Tsumetai Kanji walked around the animal shelter that he had established with his wife, examining all the animals. Though he didn't speak their language, he understood them. "You are all going to be great ninja partners one day." he said softly, flashing his grin, which consisted of sharp, beast-like teeth. "I wonder where Sora-ai went... She didn't tell me." Kanji sighed, making his way to a window, where a yellow canary was perched. 

As Kanji approached the bird, it changed its perch to his finger, dropping a bunch of herbs from its beak into Kanji's hand. "Thanks Tori-chan." He thanked the bird. "Now, can you please get the herbs for the cats' food? It should be by the fifth marker in the herb garden." Kanji asked the bird. There was an herb garden in the back of the shelter so that Sora and Kanji could provide the animals with proper nutrition for their health and strength. The bird flew out the window to perform the task.

Kanji loved animals. He feels like one of them and it has calmed him over the years to be in care of these animals. Kanji had even thought of, with Sora by his side, new types of ninja animals. One of these types was the ninja bird, which is what Tori was. Ninja birds are good for recon, gathering information and supplies, as well as making deliveries. Kanji rested his arms on the window, looking out at the sky.
----------------------
Aiyoku Myou stood by the academy doors, greeting people as they came. One after another, the students began to arrive. "Hello, hey, nice to see you today." She greeted people, who passed by with a smile. Myou was a fun teacher, but hardly ever ended up teaching since most everyone else had it under control._Things get so interesting with the academy students. They are all so different. No two are alike. I love it!_ She thought, leaning back against the doorway as people walked by.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2009)

"Bye Mom! Bye Dad! See you later!"

"Kaen, don't forget your lunch!" His mothe called. She was in the process of pulling on her Backpack as she tossed him a sandwhich. Kaen smiled and grabbed it, then looked at her curiously. 

"You didn't tell me you were going on a mission," He said accusingly. His mother sighed.

"I didn't want you to worry."

"I don't worry!"

"Kaen, the only person I know who worries more than you is your father." The mention of his dad made kaen frown a bit.

"Mom?"

"Yes Kaen?"

"Are you and Dad going...to get a divorce?" His mother looked alarmed.

"Of course not Kaen? Why would you even think that?" Kaen grinned sheepishly.

"Well Koyaiba-sensei was telling me..." his mother scoffed. 

"Koyaiba? That runt of a Jonin? He's a prankster Kaen, don't listen to him."

"But mom, I like Koyaiba-sensei," Kaen protested.

"So do I, honey. But how that aggravating man got to be a jonin...and at 20 no less."

"He's a good ninja mom. Honest."

"Yes, well, he's the least disciplined ninja I know. Though I have heard that Dante was a nightmare in his prime...amazing, what getting married and having children will do to you, isn't it?"

"Yes mom."

Hurry up Kaen. Go to school," His mom said, smiling.

"Bye Mom." Kaen walked down the street, whistling to himself. He had a feeling...today would be a good day.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2009)

_Ten years

(Minori)

In the last ten years many changes have happened. Not only has the leaf village been able to pick it’s self back up from it’s destruction, but Minori finally has a place to can call a “Home” for once.  Minori now 37 has become what you can see the second in command of the hospital. The head of the hospital Kiya Asasame gave her the position when she came in looking for the job. Minori herself believes that she can call herself the greatest medic since Lady Tsunade maybe of her current era, but she doesn’t. She now treats the injured in the hospital and occasional goes out on mission for the hospital. She has gotten very popular with the people for her medical skills and her no shit taking attitude. 

(Daisuke)

Daisuke has now risen to the rank of chunin where he feels her rightfully belongs. Now 24 he has grown accustomed to  his new village and the people in it. He was offered the rank of jonin, but turned it down because he feels that a chunin “Is the perfect package” as he likes to call it. In these ten years he has taken on a student of the yamanaka clan who caught his eye one day. Deep down inside he hopes this kid can become a taijutsu master such as himself and maybe one day become greater. He also has mastered his genjutsu abilities to a key being able to perform low rank genjutsu with out a hand sign at all._

*Now*

"Daisuke I'm off to the hospital" A white haired woman spoke as she was exiting the door from her apartment. "Alright Minori-sempai I'll see you later on today" Daisuke yelled from down the hall.

Minori walked down the short steps leading outside and began walking her way to the hospital. She was near her 40's but really ddin't look a day over her late 20s besides the fact she had tiny bags under her eyes. It was sunny and the wind was blowing gently as she walked down the streets. "Hey Minori" or "How ya been Minori" was heared ocassional when Minori walked down the streets she had gotten rather popular. 5 minutes later she had reached the hospital and stared at the building in front of her "This is my job now asistant of the hospital." Minori silently thought as she walked in to begin her day.

__________________________________________________________________________

"Okay I've got nothing to do today sooo....I guess I'll just take a stroll" Daisuke spoke with boredom in his voice. He walked out the house and looked all around at the reconstruction of the village "Man this place was hell when me and Minori first came here." Daisuke continued walking taking in the scenary all around him and how beautiful he though his new home looked. He walked around aimlessly until her realized he some how ended up at the entrance of the gate. "I guess I'll park it here for now it's a great breeze, the sun is out and I have a great look at the forest" he said as he sat down at the bench "Life couldn't be any more BORING!"

__________________________________________________________________________

"I'M GOING TO BE LATE GOD NOT TODAY!!" A boy yelled out jumping from roof top to roof top. "I wouldn't be late if that dude hadn't called me a...a...GIRL!!"
_Flashback
"Okay mom...I'm gone" yelled the blond haired boy. His mother stopped her cleaning to give him a smile a "Have a nice day and don't be late you know how you get Kioshi" speech. Kioshi walked out the house from the family flower shop and was on his way when he flet a hand touch his butt. Kioshi slowly turned around thinking to himself "Guy must be some kind of sick bastard touching a kid" he thought to hiimself. He looked to see a kid not much older than him with a smile on his face.

"Hey babe...you wanna do something later girl?" Kioshi stared out him eyes bugged out "Di..d...did you just...DID YOU JUST CALL ME A GIIIIIIIIIRL I'LL DESTORY YOU" Kioshi roared as he pounce on the poor kid nearly beating him to death.
End_

"Bastard desereved it calling me a girl" he thought to himself. All of his effort paid off as he made it in time out of breath "I...I...I made it uhhh" and fell ot his knees. 

"So got hit on by a boy again eh Kioshi?" A female voice spoke out. A smile blonde haired girl walked up and bent down to his eye level smiling "Yea it's good to see you to Kayo let's get to class."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 30, 2009)

Kairi walked up to the door of the academy, smiling as always. She spotted Myou leaning against the door, greeting people. Kairi knew her from one time when Myou had to help Kairi take a kid to the hospital. "Hi there, Myou-sensei." Kairi greeted, watching Myou's eyes shoot open and look at Kairi with a slight look of fear.

"Uh-umm.... Hi, Kairi-chan." Myou greeted back with a nervous smile. _Kairi-chan is always so happy... It's kinda scary, especially after seeing some of her techniques from when she tried to heal that one kid's cut..._ She thought, thinking back to that odd accident where the kid thought his arm was on fire.

"Are you teaching us today?" Kairi asked, trying to calm down a little bit. "I've never seen you teach before." She pointed out.

"No.... Not today. One of the others are teaching today." Myou told Kairi with a sigh. "But I'm sure you guys will be learning _something_ exciting today. I mean, isn't the academy exciting, anyways?" She asked, smiling.

"Of course! Well, I'm going in. See you later, Myou-sensei." Kairi said with her usual smile, walking in through the door.

"Bye, Kairi-chan." Myou said, closing her eyes again, greeting others.

As Kairi walked in, she looked around for a seat. She spotted one, sixth row, sixth seat from the left and also the sixth from the right. Kairi jumped to her seat, sitting down and putting her feet up.
-------------

Panku made his way down the hall into the kitchen, where his sister was cooking. "Hey sis." He said, taking the onigiri that Arima made for him, taking a bite. "Spinach?" He asked about the filling inside of it.

"Yep, to keep you as healthy as you are!" His sister replied as she continued to make a bento box for Panku. "Isn't it great?" She asked, giving him a smile.

"It's kinda bland." Panku answered, being brutally honest. Really, he didn't mind the flavor at all, but he wanted to mess with Arima.

"What did you say? I will prove you wrong by making you the best bento ever!" Arima said, getting busier with the bento. "So, do you have a boyfriend yet?" She asked, looking at Panku.

"No I- Wait, What!?!" Panku yelled. "What did you just say?" He asked, his face turning a little red.

"I asked if you had a girlfriend yet." Arima lied. She closed the bento after finishing, tuning to look at Panku.

"Like hell you did, you little yaoi-obsessed..." Panku began, getting interrupted by his sister again.

"It's done!" Arima exclaimed, putting the bento box, tied up with a furoshiki, in front of Panku's face. "Have a good day at school today!" She smiled.

"Will do..." Panku said, his sister's question still disturbing him a bit. "By the way, sis..." He began, opening the door, getting ready to walk out. "You should try some of that spinach. I heard it's good for losing weight." Panku suggested, walking out the door.

"Thanks, I wi... Wait, what the hell is that supposed to-!" She yelled at Panku.

"Bye!" Panku interrupted, shutting the door on Arima, cutting her off. He walked through the town, putting the bento box in a bag he had slung over his shoulder. He was laughing about the morning events. It was normal for the two, which is why he likes not being at home at all possible times.

Panku didn't live all that far from the Konoha ninja academy, so he never really has to rush to get there in the morning. Panku whistled a little random tune that he made up as he went.
---------------------

Kanji watched as the bird, Tori flew back through the window, dropping off another bundle of herbs. "Thanks for that." He told the bird, holding out a hand of specially formulated bird food. "Here's the new test food, you'll have to eat it for the next few days. I think it might work better than the old stuff." Kanji said, the bird eating out of his hand happily. After it was finished, he walked to a table with several different ingredients and such for making new food for the animals.

"That's all I have for you to do, Tori. You can fly around for awhile." He told the bird, moving the herbs that Tori had brought for him onto a table. One of things that Kanji was better at for these animals was making them special foods. He trusted Sora more for training them and such. Kanji wanted to make sure that they were given the best, most natural foods that would keep them healthy. The cats had just run out, so he had to make more.

Kanji took out a large fish and a smaller fish. "All of the cat's get tuna, except for Noraneko and Kugi who get salmon, because it's easier on their stomachs." He said, skinning and boning the fish. "Then rice to help digestion, herbs for nutrition and health, and then we have sushi for cats." Kanji laughed. "I can't believe I'm making sushi... for cats." He told himself.
----------------

Akari made it to the academy, giving a nod to Myou as she went in. "I guess I'm helping out today..." She said as she got into the classroom, sitting in a chair at the front of the class. "I probably have to do demonstrations as always." Akari sighed, putting her hands behind her head, waiting for everybody to arrive.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2009)

Kioshi and Kayo walked side by side into the academy walking down the hall toward their class. At the door was Myou _"She must be just helping today"_ Kioshi thought. Kayo gave a toothy grin as she walked by "Good day Myou-sensei" she spoke while  walking by into class. Kioshi came in right behind her "Myou-sensei nice to see you again" Kioshi spoke bowing.

"Alright Kioshi it's your turn where do want to sit?" Kioshi scanned the room for a while before picking a seat he personally thought was great. "Right there" he said walking and pointing. It was the fifth "We're going to sit at the very end near the window." Kayo sped passed Kioshi and jumped at the very last seat "HAH! I GET TO SIT NEXT TO THE WINDOW!" Kayo screamed outloud.

Kioshi sweat dropped and glared at her before taking his seat next to her "You can be a real wench sometime"  he muttered under his voice. "Hmm...what was that Kioshi?" Kayo spoke while smiling. "Ah nothing Kayo....Nothing at all hehe."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2009)

Dante grinned as he watched the younger twins leave the house. Ayame was watching around nervously, Ippongi was still half asleep. Dante leaped backwards and henged into Rukia.

"Hey you fu...er...twerps!" he said as Rukia.

The kids eyes lit up and they spun and ran towards her but then stopped. "wait...how do we know it's you?"

"What the shit does that mean. It's me! Who else would I be?!" he shouted as her. Satisfied with the answer they ran towards her and hugged her, only to have her change into their dad.

"Next time - set up a passphrase" he said messing up their hair. "Go on! Hurry or you'll be late."

____________________________________

Kagami saw a bunch of her classmates. She leaped from a tree, performed a mid air somersault and landed, with a finger pointed to the sun

"Your Rei of Hope! Has arrived!" she said laughing. "Hey guys! Check out what I snagged!" she produced some explosive tags. 

"Gonna stick em underneath Kenji-sensei's chair!" she said excitedly but then remembered that The Hokage was going to be coming today. "Hm..maybe I should wait..?" she said putting her finger to her lips.

________________________________

Megumi sat by Yamato practising her medititation. She had to keep a still and calm mind. One eye opened as thoughts of the Hyuuga training to come later today. 

'Focus' a voice said, emanating from the sword.

"Sorry Sensei." she said closing her eye and once again resuming meditation.

_________________________________


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2009)

Kayo and Kioshi sat patiently waiting for class to start. During their waiting period Kayo started to get bored "AHHHHH I'm bored when is class going to start' she blurted out loud enough for everyone to hear. Kioshi put his hand in front of his face and sighed "Kayo please stop being so loud class will start in a minute just stay calm." To this day Kioshi still couldn't understand how they even knew each other _"We act nothing alike I can't believe we've been friends for so long"_ he thought to himself.

Kayo slowly turned her gaze too Kioshi "Well it's not soon enough Kioshit if we're not learning or training or being assigned teams then I want to leave NOW!" She bellowed lound enough that if seemed like the room shook. Kioshi snap his head in her direction "Did you just call me Kioshit?" Veins began to pop out of Kioshi's head show his temper was building up. Kayo bent down to his level and grined in his face "Yea I did Kio*SHIT*!"

"That's it..that's it...THAT'S IT KAYO YOUR ASS IS MINE." Kioshi yelled out jumping from his seat diving on her sending both of them tumbling down the rows. It was an all out brawl between the two "So you wanna fight Kioshi well then let's fight then" Kayo said sending a left hook his way.


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

“AAHHHH!!!!!!!!”  Ippongi yelled beating the ground with his wooden sword.  “How could I have been so stupid!” he then taps the flat side of the sword on his head.  “Of all the dirty…”

“Oh knock it off and let’s go…”  Ayame said giggling and giving her dad a kiss on the cheek.  “Thanks dad…that was worth being caught…” she whispered to him with a giggle then turned to her brother.

“Damn!”  Ippongi yelled again.

“Hey!”  Kiya said straightening in the doorway.

“Sorry mum…” Ippongi said a bit sheepishly.

“Come on…let’s go…” Ayame said grabbing his arm and pulling him.

“I might be late tonight!  I want to stop and see Aunt Rukia…maybe Uncle Zeke too…never know what dad might pull…” Ippongi started with a yell and ended with a mumble as he let his sister drag him toward the academy.
___________________________________

Wearing a smile like always, Kiya puts on her sandals after watching the twins leave.  She walks up to Dante and chuckles.  “Sometimes I wonder if four kids instead of three.” she says with a teasing smile.  “Have fun.  I’m off to the hospital.  Be careful if you have any missions...” Kiya adds giving him a light kiss and pat on the cheek before heading off to start her work day.  
___________________________________

_“Maybe I should be a little faster…”_ Mashiro thought to himself as he started to run. _ “Don’t want to be late.  The hokage will be there…” _each word quickened his step until he was all but flying through the streets.  After a few minutes the academy came into view.  _“At least their not all inside yet…” _he thought as he skidded to a halt fast enough that he landed on his butt.  “Not good…not good…” he mumbled blushing deeply as he stood up and brushed himself off before heading toward the classes.
_________________________________

Moving quietly through the house, Ichijin checked on Ashe and the kids before leaving.  “Damn Hokage, wanting to start so early…” he growled sneaking out before most people were up in village.  “She is just spending time at the academy today…” Ichijin sighed at his own words and proceeded toward the Hokage’s office…

It had a been a few hours and most of the missions had been assigned with out to much fuss. _ “I think she only went really demonic once…” _Ichijin thought to himself with a somewhat pleased sigh.  A very small smile began to creep onto his lips as he looked at the paperwork and waited.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 3, 2009)

(profiles are in ooc btw... so i'll just post ashe for now)

Ashe had been sleeping soundly. It let Ichijin the chance to sneak out. It was only a few minuets after he had left that she had woken up. They had two kids. A girl and boy. One was four and the other three(if i remember. right kiya?). The little boy was four and had the likeness of his father Ichijin. He looked more like a Hyuuga than his little sister. The girl who was three looked like Ashe and looked more like Uchiha. She resembled Tadakatsu a bit in some of her features. Right now they were asleep. Though the baby sitter should get here soon. 

They also had another child. One who was twelve. They had adopted her. No one else would take her and only they would adopt her. She was a little girl with long brown hair who had showed up out of the blue. She had become a ninja too as well and is a part of a squad, well getting one anyways. Ashe gets out of bed and gets dressed in clothing that resembled Kuranai's from 200 years back. It only looked like it in style though, and the longer sleeve covered up her summoning tattoo. The colors were black and a dark red. Some white as well. After messing with her hair and tieing it back she gets her large fan and puts it on her back. 

Ashe quickly pops her head into the sleeping toddler's room and smiles as they were still asleep. The little girl whom they adopted should be up, and getting ready for the genin squad. The babysitter knocks on the door easily and she lets her in. Soon after she leaves the house with a quick wave to Kaana. 
(intro. ashe. ect... check the sw ooc)


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

*"Hey hey hey!"* Kagami said as she walked into the classroom *"Don't any of you guys worry. I'm here now come to save you from a life of boredom and ...um....boring things!"* she pulled out the small explosive tags and grinned. 

She ran to the chair and stuck one on the underside of it. She didn't know that she had to peel off the underside of it as they had not covered explosive notes in class yet. *"Gah! Why isn't this sticking! Stick you stinking son of a bitch paper! I swear to god if you don't I'll wipe my ass with you!"* she shouted at the paper as if it were a person. 

Finally she gave up and threw herself on the ground in a dramatic fashion

*"Oh woe is me! Here I am, the protector of fun times in Konoha, but thwarted by a mere piece of paper. What cruelty! What....utter...poop!"* she said and threw the paper on the ground in a dramatic statement, but it merely floated down

Kagami was getting irate. She picked it up and tried to tear it. The she noticed the "peel here" and blushed a bit.

*"Not. One. Word!"* she said to her classmates as she stuck the small not to the chair and giggled as she took her seat in expectant glee


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

Kayo and Kioshi stopped in mide motion staring at Kagami. _"Man I always thought she was strange, but this...."_ Kioshi really couldn't find the words he wanted to say. "What a crazy wench they let her in class with us?" Unlike Kioshi, Kayo spoke outloud so most of the people heared that.

Kioshi look at Kayo who was still in thought and grined. He balled up his fist, cocked it back and *POW!* punched her right in the jaw sending her to the ground. Kayo landed on her butt with a thud and glared daggers into Kioshi "So...you like to play dirty eh Kioshit?" Kayo stood up and placed her index fingers together "Partial Expansion Jutsu!" Kayo left hand grew almost 10x it's size. Kioshi got real nervous and began to back up "Kayo...my friend let's talk about this...okay?" Kayo began laughing "Your puny attempt at apologizing doesn't work on me...NOW TAKE THIS ASS WHIPPING!"


----------



## F.O.K. (May 3, 2009)

Musha awoke and began getting ready for the academy, running to the academy as fast as he could. He was excited to go to the academy and see all the other kids, he wanted to do something besides stay home and train. He burst through the academy doors, throwing a kunai at the wall, but drastically missing and almost hit a kid. "How the fuck did I miss?" he yelled. He turned to Kagami, who he noticed was putting an explosive tag on a chair.

"Hey, put one on the teacher's desk so we won't have any homework!" he yelled, sticking one onto the teacher's desk. "Hmmm...missing something." he said, taking out a kunai and carving 'Hi sensei!' in the desk. He looked at it, thinking what else could be added. "Oh!" he said, getting an idea. He put a small tack in the teacher's seat, thinking he wouldn't notice it.

"Hey Kagami! What else should there be?" he yelled at Kagami across the room.


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

"HAAAH?!" Kagami said in rage and ran towards Kayo. "Take this you sweaty fatass!" she jumped on top of a desk and flew in the air with a drop kick aimed towards Kayo, unfortunately her aim was totally off and went flying through the window instead. 

She got up from the flower bed she was in. "Who put that window there? Right Kayo, your ass is grass!" she said standing up. It was then she grinned and had a cunning plan. Whilst she was terrible at dispelling genjutu she was pretty good at Henge. She sniggered as she made a handseal and turned into Hyuuga Mio, the Hokage.

She burst into the room, kicking the door open. "KAYO!! COME HERE AT ONCE!" She yelled, impersonating her granny perfectly. All the other children ran back to their seats and sat quietly as they all looked around at the kid who was in trouble.


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

_"OO...OH NO!"_ Kayo screamed mentally as she stop her on comming attack on Kioshi. Kayo arm deflated back to it's original size. She began to slowly walk towards the Lady Hokage who she didn't know was actually Kagami in henge. "Ye..Ye...Yes Lady Hokage what is it you want with me?" Kayo manged to squeak out _"I heared about her temper from mom...I may be in some deep shit"_ she thinks to herself.

Kioshi stands and watches the whole thing trying his hardest not to laugh _"Kagami no matter how weired I think you are you abilitiy at doing henge is second to none."_ Kioshi looks on as Kayo slowly inches her way towards Kagami...eh Lady Hokage. Then Kioshi gets a thought _"Once that henge is dispelled and Kayo finds out that's Kagami....all hell is going to break loose!"_ He thinks to himself and slowly moves back towards the the teachers desk hiding by it. While doing so he notices *Musha* placing a tag on the teachers desk. "Musha" Kioshi says to his classmate "What the hell is wrong with you? Do you know how bad some one could get injuried with these things?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 4, 2009)

Akari's eyes shot open. She was in the classroom, though she was taking a nap in a chair, not noticing things that were going on until they got loud. "All of you! Shut the HELL up!" She yelled in anger, forming a handseal. "Kaze Bunshin no Jutsu!" She called out, making a clone. The clone grabbed Musha by the wrist while Akari looked at Kayo and the 'Hokage', giving a questioning look. "Hokage-sama... What are you doing here already? You are much too early, aren't you?" She asked, trying to make sure this actually _was_ the Lady Hokage. She suspected henge.

The clone of Akari pulled the explosive notes from the chair, ripping them in half. "And who the hell did this?" She asked in a loud voice, looking at all of the students. "I should have you all know that I just got off of a very bad date and I am not in the mood to tolerate with brats, so answer my questions... *NOW!* Akari's clone yelled, speaking for the actual Akari, who was cracking her knuckles, anger apparent in her eyes. After a bad date was the _worst_ time to get on Akari's nerves.
---------------------
Panku looked at the Academy as he approached it, hearing yelling from within. It displeased him a bit. So much for a fun day. As he walked toward the door, he saw Myou at it. "Umm... Is it safe to go in?" Panku asked, nervously.

"That? Oh, that's just Akari-sensei. She's perfectly harmless... Sometimes. Umm... I think you will be safe to go in. Most likely. Just... Go in." Myou answered, her thoughts contradicting themselves constantly.

"Right..." Panku sighed. "I suppose it can't be helped then." He chuckled lightly, walking toward the class, hesitant. As he walked in, he saw that everyone who was yelling was preoccupied. Sneakily, Panku walked to a seat, where there was an empty one next to it. He wanted somebody to sit there that he could get along with, and he already had a few ideas of people, one of which he only knew slightly. _God.... yelling women on the first day... Crazy._ Panku thought, relaxing in his seat.
--------------------
Kairi, in her seat, was smiling largely. So much excitement in this classroom. She wanted to be part of it, but knew better than to interfere in the affairs of others.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

"I...I need to take a piss!" Kagami said as the Hokage once she realised that Akari was awake, she made a dash for it and ran towards the door. Akari  grabbed hold of Kagami's shirt and pulled her back into class.

"Busted...." she said releasing the henge and smiling cheekily at the sensei, "But he started it!" she said pointing at Kayo 

"I'm gonna kick your ass at lunchtime!!" she yells forgetting she was already in trouble. There was a murmur around the class as they all expected a fight.


----------



## Cjones (May 4, 2009)

_"Take a piss?"_ Kayo wondered to herself _"I don't think Lady Hokage would say that."_ Akari came out of nowhere when the Hokage tried to run pulling her by her collar. A few seconds later Kagami came out in a cloud of smoke _"HENGE!"_ Kayo screamed in her mind.

*"But he started it!"* Kayo eyes burned with anger "Not only do you trick me, but call me a boy" she said outloud. *"I'm gonna kick your ass at lunchtime!!"* Kayo was lost at words she coudn't attempt to kick her ass because Akari was right there. Kayo walked by slowly whispering so Kagami could here it "I'll deal with you later" she said in an all to sweet voice with a smile plasterd on going to her seat.

Kioshi knew this was going to be trouble "They might just murder each other" he thought to himself. He walked up behind *Akari* and pulled on her shirt "About the tag thing...yea it was Musha."


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2009)

Mashiro walked into the academy behind another pair of students and looked around nervously.  “Seriously!  How could he have tricked us!” the boy said to the girl.

“It wasn’t the first time.  And, it won’t be the last…” The blonde girl said in return, a slight smile on her lips.

“Ayame!  How can you be so calm about this!  It was so simple.  And, we didn’t catch it!”  the boy practically yelled.

“Ippongi…not so loud.  You know what will happen…”  Ayame giggled at her thought and words.  “There…” she pointed toward the open door with the yelling.

“That’s Kagami!” Ippongi said rushing into the classroom.  He listened to what was being said and his eyes narrowed.  “There isn’t one of you here that could beat my sis-” he started to yell then ‘WHAP’ the sensei hit him in the back of the head.  “OW!  Hey!  You can’t do that to me!  Do you know who I am?  Do you know who my family is?!” Ippongi yelled turning toward the sensei as he rubbed the back of his head.

“Yes I do.  And, frankly I don’t care!  Now sit the hell down!” she yelled at him pointing toward the seats.

Ippongi looked around hoping at least his twin would back him up.  But, no.  She was already seated and smiling slightly.  “Traitor…” he growled before bounding to an empty seat.

Mashiro used the distraction that Ippongi had created to slide into a seat near another kid.  He wasn’t sure if it was a girl or boy but it didn’t matter to him they just seemed okay.  He nodded at Panku and then waited silently.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 5, 2009)

Panku smiled at Mashiro. "Hey, there. I'm Panku." He introduced, speaking quietly. "Pretty crazy stuff going on, huh?" Panku chuckled.

Akari whacked Kagami in the back of the head. "You will be kicking nobody's ass! Now make nice before I take serious disciplinary measures. I know some jutsu that will make you never want to come back to this academy. Sit your asses down before the Hokage gets here. All of you!" She yelled, obviously in a bad mood today.

Akari's clone looked at Kioshi. "It doesn't matter who the tags were. As far as I know, you did it and are just trying to cover your own ass. Please, sit down." The clone said as it was dismissed in a burst of wind, leaving the tags it was holding in tiny shreds from the sharpness of the wind.

The real Akari let go of Kagami. "Get to your seat. One outburst from you today in front of the Hokage and you're in deep shit. Frankly, I don't care if you and Kayo fight, but I don;t want the Hokage to see it." She said with a slight glare. "Now, everyone, since you probably don't all know each other, you may talk to the people around you until the Hokage gets here. I want everybody quiet when she arrives." Akari announced.

Myou walked into the classroom and approached Akari. "Akari-chan, don't you think you are going a little hard on them?" She asked as the students in the room talked among themselves.

"Not sure. I had a bad date." She told Myou, scratching the back of her head with a smile.

"Even when you had a bad date, you aren't _that_ mean..." Myou pointed out. That was true, Akari was being abnormally mean.

"Ehh... I wanted to psych them out, to tell you the truth." Akari admitted, laughing lightly. "Nothing more fun than freaking out some academy students."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 5, 2009)

"No wonder it was a bad fucking date!" Musha yelled, snatching his wrist back. He did sort of feel bad for yelling at his sensei, but he didn't like to hold back his anger. He looked at her with a pissed off look in his eyes, then when he noticed she was paying more attention to other things than him, he took out a piece of paper and wrote something on it.

He walked up to his sensei. "I'm sorry sensei, I really shouldn't have done that." he said in a caring tone. He reached up and hugged her, sticking the 'kick me' sign on her back, but not making it obvious. He walked back to a seat, and sat down next to Ayame. "Hey, I'm Musha of the Hyuga clan, what's your name?" he asked, suddenly shifting moods.

He wasn't just here for the academy, he was also here to make some friends. He liked to socialise with people, and he often became known for being quite the talkative type, often, as he thinks, being confused with 'annoying', although he thinks otherwise.


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2009)

Kayo narrowed her eyes some more as she heared Akari-sensei say she didn't care if they fought. Kayo stared at Kagami out the corner of her eye smiling _"Someone wants that ass whipped"_ she said thinking to herself.

_"It doesn't matter who the tags were. As far as I know, you did it and are just trying to cover your own ass. Please, sit down." _ Kioshi slowly backed away as the clone dissapered and took his seat next to Kayo _"What...a...bitch!"_ He thought to himself _"How could she think that I would do something like that."_ There was an akward silence between him and Kayo before he felt himself being dragged out his seat and to the front of the class.

"Kayo what are you doing?" Kioshi asked confused. "We're introducing ourselves to the class" Kayo whispered back. "Hey everybody! I'm Kayo of the Akimichi Clan. Though if you want you can call me Cho which means butterfly." Kayo talked in front fo the class introducing herself to everyone while Kioshi thought to himself "Someone better NOT! Say I look like a girl or any reference to me being a female."

___________________________________________________________

Dante got up off the bench and stretched yawning in the process. _"Must have dozed off some"_ he thought to himself as he began making his way toward the academy. "The Hokage is suppose to visit today I think I'll swing on by and watch her scare the hell out of them." Dante slugged his way through the streets and about 20 minutes later he entered the building to the academy. From the distance he could see *Akari and Myou*.

"Yo Akari/Mayo...how are you ladies doing today? Good I hope" he asked walking towards them. When he eventually came face to face with them he noticed how pissed off Akari seemed to be "I'm guessing you had a bad night?"


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2009)

Kagami was released from her sensei grip and responded to the yelling with a sweet smile and a "Hai sensei! Sorry!" and a deep apologetic bow. She spun and glared at Kayo as she walked to her desk motioning that her ass was going to be whupped.

She sat at the back of the classroom sitting quietly, scheming of ways to make the day more interesting. She really hated reading. She looked out the window and saw her Dad and her eyes lit up as she waved at him. Dante waved back just before entering the Academy and spoke to Akari.

Hyuuga Mio was approaching closer. She too had had a miserable start to the day. Nothing had piss her off.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 5, 2009)

"Hey, Dante-san." Akari said, pulling the sign off her back. "That little bastard..." She mumbled. "Hyuuga! I have a piece of paper for you too!" Akari yelled, throwing a kunai that went right past Musha's head, barely missing, which got pinned to the chair he was at. "I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to ignite it right now..." She told Musha. "Don't mess with me." Akari added, then turned back to Dante. "Very bad night, thanks."

"Hi, Dante-san." Myou said. "That daughter of yours... Kind of annoying, but in a way that reminds me of you..." She told him. "No offense." Myou added, shrugging her shoulders then turning her gaze to Kagami then scanning the crowd. An... unusual crowd of hopefuls.

"Little bastard..... Kick me sign..." Akari mumbled to herself, clenching her fist. "Huh? Oh yeah, Kagami. She really is... Something. I'm sure she'll be just like her father one day..." She said, giving Dante a smile.


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2009)

(OOC: Alright guys...A fuck up on my part I called Daisuke-Dante by mistake I was thinking about another rp , but leave leave everything the way it is and i'll just post it anothe way.)

Daisuke walked into the building of the academy just as big his tatoo showing proturding off of his neck. He walked up to to everying with and gave a bow. "How's everybody doing today? Good I hope" he said with a smile. His tatoo changed and turned into a bird idication that he was peaceful at the moment. He stuck his head inside the door and waved at Kioshi before quickly comming back out. "I heared Lady Hokage was on her way so I decided to visit and watch her scare the hell out of them. It kinda of builds character you know?"

__________________________________________________________________________

"Okay you'll be out in a few days alright" Minori replied nicely to a patient before exiting the hospital. She put her note pad down on the counter and took a seat behind the desk it was a little break for her. One of the nurses happend to by walking by and stop to say hi "Good morning Minori-sempai how are you today?" she greeted honorably. 

Minori looked up at her and gave slight nod indication that she was fine. "Has Kiya shown up yet?" Minori asked wondering where she was. The young nurse thought for a minuted before replying. "No she hasn't yet, why? Do you need he for something" the nurse asked hoping there wasnt a problem. "No...just a question is all."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2009)

While all the commotion was going on, Kaen sat quietly in the back of the class. He wasn't one to get in trouble, and really didn't want to get mixed up in the petty rivalries that had formed around school. Instead, me manipulated a small wooden man with the puppet jutsu, making him dance. Kaen grinned slightly. His manipulation was getting better and better...soon he would even be able to hover puppets in the air with his chakra strings. He began a very complicated dance sequence, concentraying on it until...

*Crash!*

The black outfitted form of Koyaiba crashed through the window, landing straight on Kaen's desk and shattering it, and the puppet, to bits. Koyaiba jumped to his feet, screaming to someone outside the window. 

"YOU WANT ME?!! COME AND GET ME BITCH!" A second later a white robed body flew through the window, Without eve a second thought, Koyaiba spun and chokeslammed the man against the wall, knocking him unconscious. Then he stood very carefully and brushed himself off. "Oh. Hey Kaen."

"He-hey Koyaiba sensei." He peered at the now limp body. "Isn't that Misori?" Koyaiba shrugged. 

"Freaking chuunin. No respect. When I was a chuunin, I respected my elders and superioirs...well, not really, but at least I never made them hit me! Except for that one time...or maybe two? Ah hell, forget it." He looked around the classroom. "Is this this years little runts? Good God you're small! We weren't this small when we were this age, were we?" He asked th other teachers. Then he laughed. "Well, at least I wasn't. Hey Akari. Dante. Princess," he said, adding adding a little bow to accomadate Myou's nicname.


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2009)

*"Kagami? Ah she's adorable huh?"* he said completely blinded by her daughter. Kiya saw through everything but Dante only saw her through rose tinted glasses. Her smiling face beamed from the back of the class.

Dante looked at the two girls and wondered exactly what night they had.

Then Koyaiba came crashing through the last intact window in the room. Kagami's eyes lit up even more but with her dad watching pretended to ignore her idol, The prankster extraordinaire. 

Dante through instinct activated his Byakugan and saw something that made him sweat. *"Oh crap here she comes! Koyaiba if you value your life you better get the hell outta here dude."*

Dante jumped out another window, making the total number of smashed windows 3. In the space of a day. He ran for the hills at the sight of his mother as she shouted 

"DANTE! DANTE!! I swear he's either deaf or an idiot!" Mio growled and noticed the Academy windows were all broken. "What the hell is going on here?!!" she screams like some beast and makes her way into the building.

Dante meanwhile had put enough distance between himself and Mio. He just happened to be beside Rukia.

*"Oh, hey sis."* he said. She nearly jumped out of her skin as she was waiting for Zeke.

"Ah holy fucking shit on a stick" she says jumping and spinning to face Dante. "Goddammit Dante!"

*"What? You look a bit flustered."* he says curiously

"It's hot today!"

*"No it isn't"*

"Well I'm hot. Shut up." she barks.

*"What's wrong with women in our family?"* he asks walking off to find something to do. He had a mission but he'd get round to it when he could be bothered. Rukia sighed in relief.

"Where the hell is that asswipe anyway. I should just kick his ass." she said referring to Zeke. Then she started thinking about his ass and her face became a little red


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2009)

Daisuke looked on as Koyaiba came crashing through the window and when Dante all of a sudden burst through another window running like a bat out of hell. Then he heared the Hokages voice _"She'll make the grownest man run"_ he said shivering as he thought about it.

When the Hokage came in she and started yelling about the windows Daisuke slowly backed up, but was still putting some space between him and the hokage even more space that is. "Good day to you Hokage-sama" Daisuke said while bowing.

Still in class

Kayo was still in front of class introducing herself, but then got this strange feeling _"Why do I feel the need to run all of a sudden?"_ She thought to herself. Kioshi as if reading her mom slowly whispered in her ear "It's the Hokage let's take ours seats" Kioshi said dragging her back up the small steps to their desks.

Kayo pouted some and sat at her seat waiting for everything to get in order _"Dammit just when I was introducing myself"_ she said under her breath. Then her thought quickly turned to Kagami _"Just wait you damn Hyuuga...i'll take my fustrations out on you hehehe."_ Kayo then began giggling to herself which made kioshi nervous as he stared at her _"She must be thinking of something bad."_


----------



## F.O.K. (May 5, 2009)

"Hey, wherever you want whenever you want girlfriend!" Musha yelled at his sensei from his seat. This teacher could grow on him, he could get used to exchanging insults with her. "Ya' heard me bitch!?" he yelled again to her.

"So anyway, what's your name?" he asked Ayame, turning back to her. He was excited for this day. Everyone was happy, well, sort of. Everyone seemed like they were having fun, so he loved it.

((Short :/ ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 6, 2009)

Issanni wins by exactly, ?37.9 seconds late Ame!? she yells at her little sister.

?Yeah, I know, Un?if it wasn?t for my arm, I would out maneuver you anytime, yeah?? Ame mutters in response.

?But you have it.? Issanni says teasingly.

?I know, yeah?How about a rematch, hmmm?? Ame replies, a smirk wrapping across her face.

?Of course!? Issanni says, grinning as the two take off, getting stuck in the doorway to the classroom, dropping out of it and sitting down.

Ame looks at Musha and hits him upside the head, ?She?s a freakin? Hyuuga.? she states, rolling her eye just before she sat down.
_______________________

Tsuya chuckles at the words being said, ?Well, your father?s right.?

Saku grins manically, then starts to stalk out of the house, trying to get to the academy first.

?Wait for your sister.? Tsuya warns Saku.


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

Mashiro turns a nervous smile at Panku.  “Nice to meet you…” he whispered his eyes still wide from what had just happened.  “Mashiro…” he says nodding at him.  “I hope this isn’t normal.” he looks toward the broken window’s and cringes at the yelling.  “Not good…maybe I made the wrong decision…” he mumbles to himself and shivers slightly.
*****

“Her name?  Her name?  Even she knows who we are!”  Ippongi stutters slightly at the other Hyuuga as he points Ame.  “Unbelievable!  You don’t know who she is?  Who I am?  She is Ayame!  My twin sister!”  he starts saying to Musha dumbfounded.  “Our sister is Kagami Rei!  Our father is the great and awesome Hyuuga Dante!”  he starts ranting pointing at the window their father just burst through.  “Our mother is the head of the hospital, Hyuuga Kiya!  Our aunt is the business giant Hyuuga Rukia!  The great yamato is our Uncle Vergil!  And…And…And…that…” Ippongi says pointing at the Hokage.  “Is our GRANDMA!” he practically screams at Musha.

Ayame rolls her eyes and giggles.  “Grandma is going to whip you if you don’t be quiet….” she says in her giggling tone.

“Well he needed to be set straight!”  Ippongi growled turning and facing the front.
_________________________________________

The streets were full as Kiya made her way to the hospital.  Upon arriving a nurse came forward.  “Kiya-sama…Minori-sama has been looking for you.”

“Didn’t you tell her I was going to be late today?”  Kiya asked the nurse.

“No ma’am…I think that was forgotten…” she said sheepishly.

With a sigh Kiya nods.  “No worries…I will go find her…”  she said walking through the hospital.  It wasn’t long before Kiya found Minori.  “You wanted to see me?”  she asked stepping into the room.
________________________________________

“Today is the day!”  Zeke said as he approached Rukia.  Roses in one hand, her favorite box of chocolates in the other.  Approached slowly as he saw Dante leaving and then moved up behind her.  Wrapping his arms in front of her so she could see what he brought her, he whispered in her ear.  “Miss me, my princess?” he says it with a grin and tenses his body.  He knows he is two minutes late and will play hell because of it.  Zeke just hopes the gifts will at least soften the blows, he wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## Cjones (May 6, 2009)

Minori slowly got up from out of the chair she was sitting in turning her gaze onto Kiya. "Yes...I just wanted to tell you Kiya-sama that I won't be in tomorrow. I'm going to spend some time with Daisuke." Minori waited for a few minutes before continuing "Thus I was wondering is there anything specific that you want me to do before tomorrow?"
__________________________________________________________________________

In class Kioshi and Kayo were listening on as two other Hyuugas talked about who and what there family did/were. "Fucking Hyuugas there as bad as the damn Uchihas" Kayo mumbled under her breath. Kioshi just signed and took out a book to read which was about how to control ones anger. "Yea I know what you mean Kayo, but we shouldn't let it get to us for the moment" Kioshi spoke calmly to his childhood friend. Kayo grew and frown and put her head on the desk her arms "I know, but it annoys the hell out of me when the Hyuugas are basically at the top for the moment" Kayo said rather loudly.


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2009)

Kagami's eye widened as Musha called the sensei a bitch. Hyuuga Mio the Hokage was right there. On top of that Ippongi, that idiot, just used the G-word. Kagami activated her chakra. "Crap! How do you dispel a Genjutsu again?!" she said panicking slightly as Mio's eyes seemed to turn black. 

"Did...you...just call your sensei a... bitch?!" The weather seemed to turn dark.

"You idiot!" Kagami yelled as her hands fumbled to get the right seal. "No, that's Ox...I don't even think that's a seal...looks like a butterfly...." she said getting momentarily distracted by her hands but the snapped back as Mio raised a finger towards the class and used her speciality Genjutsu. The underwear changer. It had been used so often that every person, carried spare underwear with them. Soon the halls would be flooded with Urine.

In the Janitors room a man sighed as he picked up a mop.


_____________________________________

Rukia's heart jumped a little and she got that warm sensation as Zekes hands covered her eyes. As usual her show of affaction was vastly inappropriate. Rukia grabbed Zeke's head and put it on her shoulder, then suddenly dropping down on her butt, ramming his chin into her shoulder. The Rukia Stunner!

"What time do you call this?!" she yelled. The she saw the flowers and chocolate. Dark chocolate too. Her favourite. She had only ever told him that once.

"Bastard! I'll let you off the hook this time." she said picking up the chocolates, looking around quickly and giving him a quick peck on the cheek as he stood up a little dazed. 

"Don't make a big deal out of that!" she said pointing a finger at him, "It's just a thank you!" she said blushing slightly.

______________________

Dante made his way over to the Hyuuga camp and poked his head in to see Megumi training. She had turned into a quite beautiful young lady and still maintained her impeccable elegance. Her leadership of the Hyuuga clan was impressive, breaking down the Branch and the Head families. The caged bird was truly a thing of the past. Dante breathed a sigh of relief, thinking about his own kids.

He sat infront of Megumi and got right in her face and made silly faces at her.

She smiled but tried to hide it. She knew what he was doing even though her eyes were closed. 

"I know what you're doing...it's not going to work.." Megumi said softly

*"Hm. Maybe this will then." *

There was a pause. She wondered what Dante was going to do, or was doing. The curiosity got the better of her and she opened one eye

*"Hah! I knew that'd work!"* Dante shouted triumphantly, bluffing the whole time. He got hit in the face with a slipper and heard a giggle.

*"You doin' ok?"* Dante asked sitting down.

"Yeah. Uncle Vergil's...sorry, Vergil sensei's been teaching me all his techniques."

*"Haha - sounds like great fun. You ever need to chill out then feel free to pop over."*

"So I can babysit you mean?" Megumi smiled

*"Yep!"* Dante said giving the thumbs up. *"And Vergil, you really should get to know our kids. Don't worry about...what ever you're worrying about."*

In truth Vergil still had never forgiven himself for what he had done to Tora and to face her child was too much. He was happy watching her from afar. He said nothing to Dante

*"Whatever dude. Well its been ages since Kiya and I have been out on a date - so anytime you feel like chilling out..."*

"Just let me know when." Megumi said getting up and bowing respectfully. Dante gave a half salute and leaped off.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2009)

Koyaiba's eyes widened as Mio entered the room. Desperately, he launched himself towards the window in a last ditch escape attempt, but the Hokae lashed out and grabbed him by the collar before his lunge for freedom was complete. Koyaiba grinned sheepishly up at the Hokage.

"He-he-hey Lady Hokage. How are you?"

No repsonse. Koyaiba sighed. "Look, I know, I'm sorry about firebombing Kumori's apartment...well trying to anyway. And closing the building next door due to extensive repairs." 

Still nothing. "And the "Ramen Shop incident," even though that wasn't completely my fault...And the statue of you in Konoha Park. That wasn't aimed for your statue. Honest." Over the past couple of months, Koyaiba had cost the Leaf Village hundreds in repairs, and was working like mad to pay off all his debts. Kaen facepalmed.

"Koyaiba sensei can be such an idiot sometimes," He murmered to himself, completely unaware that Mio's dreaded genjutsu was about to hit them all. Koyaiba knew though.

"No! Please! Dear God have...." He trailed off as the jutsu hit.

Ow.


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2009)

Kagami had utterly failed in dispelling the genjutsu and with a completely red face ran to the toilet.

"Stupid grandma!" she yelled as she cleaned herself up and changed underwear. "Gah! One day I'm gonna make her piss her pants." Kagami said fired up. Then wondered if she could learn anything that would aid in that. 

"Hm. chakra points in the bladder? Nah she'd block it." She sat on the table and went deep into thought. "Hmmm...Ah!" she said leaping up as she got an idea

"Warm water whilst she sleeps!" she said as she washed her hands. "I need some fok to pull this off." she sniggered. "Maybe Koyaiba sensei..."


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

Kiya looked at Minori and smiled.  “Of course.  Take the day for yourself.  Normally I would say take today too…” she says then rubs the back of her neck.  “But the….Hokage is going to be at the academy today.  You never know what kind of damage that will bring so I really do need you here…today.  Tomorrow is fine.” she says chuckling slightly then sighs.
________________________________________

“What is going on?  Oh fuck no…” Mashiro cringed as he realized what was going to happen.  The hokage’s temper and genjutsu was legendary.  “Not on my first day…” he closed his eyes tightly and waited.

“Now you did it…” Ayame said gently closing her eyes and getting the hands seal ready.  She remembered everything Kiya had taught them. Specifically because of their grandmother.

 Ippongi on the other hand panicked.  “NONONONONONONONO!!!” Ippongi practically screamed.  “Whatisthesign…whatisthesign…” his hands moved in a blur but he couldn’t remember what he was suppose to do.  “Whydidn’tIpayattention?!” he freaked and tensed waiting for it to hit then ran for the bathroom.  “NONONONONONON!”

Ayame giggled then wrinkled her nose at the smells that assaulted her.  “Gross…” she said running to the broken windows for fresh air.
_______________________________________

“Of course I wouldn’t…” Zeke said though the smile on his face and the emotion in his eyes said otherwise, well after the slight daze left him.  He shifted his jaw from one side to the other then grinned once more.  He took a step toward her.  “I’m glad you like the chocolate…shall we move on?” he asks and puts his elbow out hoping he could get a little more of her touch.


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2009)

"I have some errands to run!" Rukia said backing off, spinning and running off

"Why am I running. idiotidiotidiot. If you like him then...then...gah!" her inner voice said in confusion as she ran as if she was fleeing for her life. She suddenly stopped, noticing that she was at the place where she started her business. She saw her times with Musashi who had sadly died a few years back. She saw the two of them working away at the swords and other weapons. It was simpler back then. Though all the stores she had now were fancy, this one remained the same. She was now the cheif supplier for all weapons in Konoha and was a multimillionare. She had no talent in ninjutsu but at least with this, she could help a little.

Zeke had chased after her and stopped behind her.

"I hope Musashi-san is in a better place. After all the people he lost, he deserves some happiness." she said with an uncharacteristic soft voice. Rukia herself had grown into a fine young lady, perhaps not a strikingly beautiful as Megumi but she had a smile that could melt even a stony heart. That is, if she ever decided to smile.

She turns to face Zeke and momentarily almost looked vulnerable as she looked in his eyes. Almost.


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2009)

*Boy's bathroom*

After the....unfortunate incident Kioshi ran as fast as he could down the hall underwear dripping wet. _"Dammit...on my first day to. Why did they have to piss her off?"_ Kioshi thought to himself as he changed underwear. He went over to the sink and thankfully thanks to his mothers insight about the legendary "Make you pee" genjutsu of the Hokage's he had some soap and a fresh pair of underwear. Kioshi visiously scurbed "Will I ever get this pee stains out?"

*Girl's Bathroom*

Kayo walked out of the stall with a very disgruntled look. She went over to the mirror and sighed _"On the first day wasn't expecting it to happen this soon...I haven't even meet the woman yet!"_ She screams inside her head as she began washing her hands. Kayo then lean on the sink in the bathroom "Damn Hyuuga....I hate all of them thinking their all so great, because a few of their relatives are big shouts" she said as the words echoed through the bathroom. Her frown then turned into a slight smile "Hehehe I'll teach them a lesson first my dealing with that damn *Kagami*!"

__________________________________________________________________________

"Thank you" Minori as she picked up her notepad. She waited as Kiya finished and listened as she brought up the Hokage. "Ahh so she's visiting the academy today" Minori said just remembering. "Your right you'll never know with her. I have yet to meet a person that can scare me I scare most people, but there's something about her that makes even me weary of her." Minori began thinking about how she would hate if she had to see her everyday. "Daisuke is suppose to be there...I hope he doesn't do anything stupid" she says with a small sigh of her own.


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2009)

Kagami still had the small matter of her lunchtime fight with Kayo. She was pretty pumped for it. They had thankfully used different bathrooms or else there would have been a preview of it right there. 

The janitor had done a great job of cleaning, it was spotless and smelt lovely now. The Hokage had gone - obviously having had enough of the kids; more worrying was that Koyaiba was gone too. 

Kagami sat in the back of the class and assumed her position. She looked like she was studying but on the piece of paper infront of her were detailed schematics on how to infiltrate the Hokages private room and stick her finger in warm water. She giggled in glee and figured she needed to make a group of likeminded people. 

A group that would save the world from boredom by pulling pranks on everyone! She would call it....the.....She got stuck and bit her pencil. 'I need a name. And a clubroom!' she thought.

The teacher was settling down to start class. Kagami rolled up a bit of paper and threw it at Ippongi. It said "You smell xx"


----------



## F.O.K. (May 7, 2009)

Musha laughed at Ippongi, not taking any offence. "Sorry if I offened you Ippongi." he said, looking back to Ayame. "So, your from the Hyuga clan too? Do you have the Byakugan?" he asked her, excited to meet another Hyuga. He had a hunch she was a Hyuga, slightly from her looks, but could've guessed she could be from any other clan.


----------



## Kuno (May 8, 2009)

“He was a great man…” Zeke said softly, looking down at Rukia before he tentatively put a hand on her shoulder.  “I am sure he is in one of the best places that can be found.  I am also sure that he is very…very proud of you.”  He sighs softly looking at the woman before him.  “And, I know he would want you to be as happy as you can…” Zeke mumbled the last part, not sure how she would react to the statement.  Though he did know to keep his mouth shut with all the other things in his head.  He ached to hold her, comfort her, but he knew he would probably be killed for that one.  
_____________________________________

Grabbing the note Ippongi’s eyes narrowed before turning around and sticking his tongue out at Kagami.  “She will get it tonight…cling wrap on the toilet…short sheeting her bed…” Ippongi began to think of the things he would attempt at his sister.  A grin spread on his face.  “I learned from the best…” he thought.  He would never admit it was her.

“Your sorry if you offended me?”  Ippongi looked at him like he had snakes growing out of his head.  “Your kidding right?  You do realize that it’s because of you that we all did that in our pants!  Don’t you?  Idiot…” he growled before he turned around and began writing quickly on the paper he had gotten from Kagami.

“Yes I am a Hyuuga.  And, no I was born with different abilities.  My brother got those special eyes.  I on the other hand…well…am me!”  Ayame said with a bit of a giggle as she wrinkled her nose.  “Um…don’t you think you should change your underwear?”
____________________________________

“Oh I am sure a lot of havoc is being wrecked as we speak.”  Kiya said with a sigh.  “The Hokage is world renown bitch.  So she of course must live up to her name!” she said these last words with a voice that was laced heavily with cheerful sarcasm.  “You should see her at the holidays…” she mumbled to herself as she began going through the charts on the table.  “So yeah…if you don’t mind staying today, you can have tomorrow off…or would you prefer a couple of more?” she asked giving Minori a smile.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 8, 2009)

-When the Genjutsu was being done-

Panku made the necessary hand seal. "Kai." He said, unenthusiastically. That technique was easily learned by him since it was something his father talked about. It was one of the reasons that his Kekkei Genkai in the first stage is different than genjutsu. It isn't affected by Kai. The illusions created in the False Vision stage act differently than regular jutsu illusions. "Thank god I will never forget that technique." Panku chuckled, watching the others freak out.

Kairi, in her seat looked around, confused. "Why's everyone freaking out?" She asked herself, smiling. That's when she looked down at the effects of the genjutsu. "Oh shit.... I pissed." She busted out laughing. Taking out her bag, she pulled out her training clothes, walking casually out of the room and to the bathroom to change as if nothing happened. That's just how strange she is.

Myou watched the Hokage. "Was that really necessary, I wonder." She told Akari, who was laughing her ass off.

"Haha! Look at them all! That one kid deserves it for calling me a bitch, though!" Akari laughed, taking deep breaths in between laughing fits. "You rock, Hokage-sama!" She yelled.
----------------------

After the Genjutsu was over and the Hokage left, Panku sat in his seat, as he was when it happened. "Hokage-sama is not one to mess with." He said. "So... Mashiro, then. Nice to meet you." Panku smiled, slightly embarrassed. He was always easily embarrassed. "So... What are we supposed to do now?" He wondered.


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2009)

*After a few minutes, class started and they were learning about shuriken angles.* Kagami was bored as hell, even though her throwing wasn't great why'd she need to learn about it from a book. All the different positions; whilst in a tree; when the wind is blowing; low visibility. Sooooo dull.

She practically ran out the room after an hour for thier 15 minute break and went outside. She breathed in the cool air and spun to Panku. "Hey! Can I copy your homework? Pretty please?" she said sweetly. She sucked at the next class and was drawing shinobi customes all last night instead of working


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 8, 2009)

Panku gave Kagami a strange look, then smiled. "Right... Here." He said, taking out a piece of paper, then using his Kekkei Genkai to make it look like the homework, but with all the wrong answers on it. _That's what she gets, trying to cheat and all..._ He thought, chuckling lightly. "Hope that helps, Kagami." Panku said, acting sincere.

Sitting back in his seat, Panku visualized the shuriken angles that they were learning, running situation after situation in his head. It made sense, yet it seemed odd to learn shuriken through a book rather than experience.


----------



## Cjones (May 8, 2009)

"Finally the damn break" Kayo yelled stretching as she casually walked out the class room. She turned her head to see most of the students relaxing and some cheating from not doing the homework the night before. "Yo Kioshi" Kayo called out in a small voice "Do you think i'm fat?"

As Kioshi stepped out the classroom he looked at Kayo like she was crazy "Fat? Out of all the Akimichi's your the skinniest one, but you do have that hunger for food like they do" he stated as if it was an obvious fact. Kayo just leaned against the wall with a small smile "That's why I like you Kioshi you always truthful with me."
__________________________________________________________________________

"No just tomrrow is fine. Daisuke hasn't seen he parents in a while and their caravan is stopping by in the village tomorrow. I'm just there to tell them how he's been doing." Minori shuffled through some more papers before reading one that caught her eye. "Well I'll see you again in a few apparently this man is in critical condition that means I'll have to use the Resuscitation Regeneration Technique on him." Minori gave a grunt of disapproval "I never did like using this damn techinque" she said as she began walking out the door.


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2009)

Kagami smiled and hugged Panku "Ah! You're the best!" she said gleefully opening her jotter and writing it all down. There were some strange answers in it. Apparently Frozen Chocolate Banana Stand is an acceptable answer so she merrily wrote it all down and handed the paper back.

She then inexplicably became bored. "Need...something...to do!" and ran towards the  canteen. The school chefs were all busy preparing the chicken curry. She hid quietly under a table and waited for the right moment. The staff went out for their break and Kagami peered from under her sanctuary. She reached for the chilli powder and poured the entire bucket into the curry. She put the lid back on the pot and snuck out, shortly afterwards skipping happily towards class.

It was then she bumped into the guys in the class above her. The ones that liked picking on kids younger than them. She would love to beat them up but there were 5 of them and last time she tried she was nursing a broken rib for a good long while.

"Heh, well if it isn't little Rei of shit" they pushed her down onto her ass. They were pretty strong. She could take one, maybe two but all 5 was asking for trouble. Her mom always told her to pick her fights. Almost all the kids had been bullied at one point by this gang. 

"Fucking impure halfbreeds like you should be punished." the burly guy said with his kunai drawn. 'Shit,' Kagami thought, 'Why am I in such a secluded area?!'

"Yeah do it! Her bitch mom isn't from Konoha. We're out to keep this place clean!" the girl with loads of piercings taunted. The five walked towards her

"Ah fuck you!" Kagami spat out raising her middle finger "you're the idiots that should be deported - you don't even know what Konoha is all about!"

She got smacked in the face hard for that comment, the impact sending her reeling backwards. They descended on her about to mark her with the kunai when the bell rang.

"Come on. We can finish off later." a thin guy with specs said

"Lucky cow!" the girl said kicking her in the stomach.

Kagami managed to avoid the brunt of the damage of most of the attacks by shifting her body weight, but it would still leave a mark. She sure as hell wasn't going to tell anyone - this was her fight. The five walked away laughing their ass off. Kagami glared at them and then looked at her face in her pocket mirror.

"Dammit! No hiding this one." she said, thinking up a story to tell folk.


----------



## Cjones (May 8, 2009)

"Come on guess" 

"No"

"Come on"

"No"

"COME ON!"

"NO!! NO, NO AND NO!" Yelled Kioshi at Kayo as they finished up the rest of their time out in the hallway. Kayo got on the conversation of underwear somehow and was asking Kioshi to guess what color undies or panties she was wearing. "Aww why not?" Kayo whined at Kioshi. "Why? Becasue in case you didn't know that would make me what we call a molester get it? A Mole...es...terrrr" Kioshi said sounding the whole word out.

Kayo was about to make a comment when they happend to see *Kagami* walking back toward class. Kayo stared as she saw the mark on her face "Who could have done that?" She wondered to herself. Kioshi ran up to her to see what happend "Hey...Kagami...what happend to your face girl?" Kioshi asked with concern in his voice. He didn't know her very well and the hadn't been classmates for very long, but he would be damned if he saw a girl hurt and couldn't do anything about it.

Kayo was just as concerned maybe even more so than Kioshi _"We haven't done any training...and I know I didn't do it, but who cold have done that?"_ She wondered ot herself. Kayo may not be friends with Kagami...hell may not even like her, but she knew something was up _"No ones allowed to whip her ass except for me"_ she said to herself _"She's going to tell me who did it i'll make her tell me."_


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2009)

"Ran into a door! Stupid huh?!" Kagami said hitting her head with her fist lightly and sticking her tongue out. She hid the pain in her ribs. "Hey! Lets go inside before we get our asses kicked!"

She walked into the classroom, and rushed by the teacher so she wouldn't take notice of her face and sat at the back of the class. She put her hand on her chek as if to rest her head on it but really it was to hide the mark. 

She'd make those assholes pay....somehow...


----------



## F.O.K. (May 8, 2009)

"What?" he said, getting caught off guard. "Of course not, I'm wearingbox-" he said, getting hit by the genjutsu. He immediately ran to the bathroom, changing his boxers and running back out. the genjutsu being released. "Thanks." he said, looking back to Ayame. He immediately stood up, and pointed at the Hokage. "How could you be so mean to a fellow Hyuga? Huh?" he yelled, not expecting the wrath that would most likely fall upon him.

"Why is it thhat people always have to develope rivalries, even the hokage? I mean, I know I'm annoying, but I'm just talkative and a little bit ADHD, is that so bad?" he yelled, looking at the hokage with the intent of starting a great rivalry. "I will surpass you one day lady hokage!" he yelled, still pointing at the hokage, then remembered the past genjutsu. "Oh god...what have I gotten myself into?" he mumbled to himself, bracing for the cruel attack to come.


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2009)

Kayo and Kioshi looked at each other thinking the same thing "She's lying." Kayo was about to try and snatch her up as she walked by, but Kioshi pushed out of the way. "Kayo I know you want to know to, but if she doesn't want to talk about it then we can't make her." Kayo just sighed knowing full well that Kioshi was right "I know, but someone hurt her and the worst part of it was.....IT WASN'T ME!" She screamed super loud that it echo everywhere.

Kioshi and Kayo walked into class apologizing about the loud noise and sitting n her seat. Time started to come by as they thought about how they could help when Kayo got an idea. "Hey Kioshi I have a plan" Kayo turned to Kioshi with an evil grin on her face. "What is it Kayo?" Kioshi was rather intrested when she got this way it usually was good. "She may not want to tell us, but we're going to play pretend ninja and hide in the shadows following her" Kayo said whispering to Kioshi.

In that same time Kayo threw her leg on the desk pointing at the ceiling *"SHE'LL NEVER KNOW IT'S US WE'LL FOLLOW HER TO THE ENDS OF THE EARTH IF WE HAVE TO!"* Kayo yelled out in front of the whole class before being pulled down my Kioshi. "Okay 1. We can't play uhh pre...tend ninja because we are and 2. Don't do that again" he said letting her go. "Though I agree after class we follow her until she get's home agreed" he said holding hand. Kayo smiled and grabbed it indicating there agreement "Agreed."
__________________________________________________________________________

Daisuke was safe from the Hokages make you pee genjutsu. _"Thank god for Minori teaching me the Kai ability."_ He thinks to himself with a sigh of relief. Then Daisuke noticed he was in the presence of two pretty ladies. He walked up to *Akari* gently grabbing her hand and folding it up into his "And have you been Akari?"


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2009)

Like all the students in the Academy, they had two sides. Kagami was generally seen as a good girl that did all her homework but the reality was of course different. It was the game with the fart breath five, in class they were as good as gold but their extra curricular activities were left to be desired. 

They were all in the same class and they were almost like siblings. They were all from broken homes, orphans taken in by a seemingly altruistic pair, but seeing how the kids turned out, maybe they weren't as good as everyone thought. Kagami yawned and stretched, sharply pulling back because of her ribs.

'Bastards'

The teacher then came in and asked for the homework. Kagami happily handed in her notebook with a grin and prepared to fall asleep. This class was The Ninja Rules. There were so many to remember, Kagami couldn't be bothered and got comfortable as she looked out the window


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 9, 2009)

Kaana was late. "Ahh!" she pouts some as she ran. She wore a kimono. A short one anyways. The kimono was black, and had pink cherry blossoms on it. The tie in the middle(sash/obi). On the back of it was a black and pink bow. She had her hair down, and some little ribbons were in the sides. (only 2). She had made it to the classroom with a heavy breath. "I am here." The crystal she had in her hands was like a crystal ball, and had a slight glow to it. She kneels down to catch her breath and she looks up. Something wasn't right. The other kids seemed to be under some sort of jutsu. It scared her. It means that that woman would he here. The hokage.

She scared her. The hokage was nice enough to let her stay in after passing out from the gate with memory loss, but she still scared her. She didn't really know how to react. She could just stand there holding the crystal. She felt a presence and it scared her. That woman most likely. She rushes to her seat and sits down. The crystal sits on the desk, but one hand was still on it. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A lone figure sits above a hill that overlooked Konoha. The person smiled. You could see black, and silverish coming from it. The cloak he wore was black with red cloud, though it had been disbanded a long time ago. He wore a hood and starts walking to the town. He was Ashe's brother Otaski. He had a gentle smile on his face it seemed. This wasn't like him from about ten years ago. The gates of Konoha were in sight. Another cloak, the one what belonged to the hood It was covering up the cloud one and it was dark brown. He walks through the gates and grins some. He begins to head toward the Uchiha district. 

It was of importance to him to speak to the Uchiha leader. His uncle. He would hear him out he had hoped.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 9, 2009)

Toratheblur said:


> _______________________
> 
> Tsuya chuckles at the words being said, ?Well, your father?s right.?
> 
> ...



Seiitsu rubbed her temple irritably, trying to act older than she really was. "It's okay Mother," Seiitsu said consolingly. "I'm right behind her. Bye, love you." 

Just like that, the young girl was gone, hot on her twin's heels. Her parents left alone, Seiitsu thought, was something they needed with Seijun always being gone......


----------



## Kuno (May 10, 2009)

“Just be careful…” Kiya said to Minori as she continued to flip through the patient files in front of her.  “Don’t hesitate to call me if you need me.  You know healing doesn’t drain me like it does you…” Kiya mumbled, looking at an interesting chart in front of her.  The words weren’t vindictive or mean, just matter of fact.  “Now what could this be…” she wondered at the symptoms.
_________________________________

With a yawn Ippongi laid his head down on the desk.  “Wake me when it’s over…” he mumbled falling almost immediately asleep.  

“Yes Ippongi…” Ayame said grabbing his homework from his bag and turning it in with hers.  She looked at her brother who was already fast asleep, a bit of drool pooling on the table before them.  “Nice…” she giggled before turning her head toward her sister.  _“What’s wrong with her…”_ she thinks to herself as she watches the Kagami.  _“Maybe I will ask her later…or tell dad or mum…” _she wonders at what she should do.

Drumming his pencil lightly on the desk Mashiro looked at the pair sitting next to him.  _“Interesting…” _he chuckles to himself as he watches Ippongi drool.  _“This should be an interesting time in my life…” _Mashiro sighs putting his head down on the table as the homework is collected.


----------



## Cjones (May 10, 2009)

"Truthfully this is the only technique I would leave up to you. It's so damn boring sitting there doing it, but I can't avoid it all the time" she said walking out the door. Minori continued down the hall and went into the emergency room to see said person already in posistion for the treatment. "Minori-sempai" a nurse said running up to her "We have a piece of his hari as the medium and are ready to heal."

Minori looked around the others were in there place ready "Okay good job...now let's get started." Minori walked up into the middle of the seal and clap her hands together. Instantly the whole room filled up with a green light as the patients hair started floating up over the room to start the healing process. "You guys no concentrate on the hair as the medium to sew of up the wound."
__________________________________________________________________________

Kioshi and Kayo passed in their homework as the teacher came by. "I didn't really finish it...we had a buffet last night" Kayo said thinking about the night before. Kioshi wasn't really paying attention because he knew his homework was correct. Knowledge was his thing he knew many things ranging from jutsu to seals and the basics of being a ninja you could call him a no-it-all. "Then you need to stop eating some times and get straight to work. You could wait to eat you know" Kioshi said still reading his book.

Kayo was giving him a look like he was out of his mind "Skip eating? Are you crazy? No for real are you? To even suggest something like that to me?" Kayo then began to go on about the fundemental of eating and how great and heavenly it was and about the taste of different foods. _"I've really started something this time haven't I?"_ He said to himself as Kayo talked his ear off.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 10, 2009)

Panku twiddled his pencil in his fingers, then dropped it to the desk. He handed in the paper for the homework then proceeded to lean back in his chair, staring blankly at the ceiling. "Konoha ninja academy... Killing people slowly for hundreds of years through boredom." He said, his chair tipping back a little as he pushed at the ground with his feet. "Honestly... Where's the action? All of this work and no experience. I prefer learning through doing." Panku mumbled. His eyes shut for a second,only to open to a green-haired girl leaning over her desk at Panku. "Umm... Can I help you?" He asked, a bit surprised.

Kairi smiled at Panku. "Oh. It _is_ a boy..." She said, sitting up again, not staring at Panku anymore. "Huh... I coulda sworn it was a girl. Silly, silly, Kairi!" She told herself, taking out a paper that was scorched around the edges. It was her homework. She handed it in, getting an odd look about the burn marks.

Panku looked over at Kairi. "What the hell do you mean? You didn't know I was a boy? Geez, you must need glasses." He told her, giving her an irritated look.

"I was going to ask you your beauty secrets. I mean, look at those soft features, the perfect skin... I must have it!" Kairi exclaimed, reaching for Panku's face. He smacked her hand away,making her tilt her head in questioning. "Aren't you proud of your features?" She asked.

"Umm... Not when I get mistaken for a girl, I don't. I mean, the other day, some guy hit on me because he thought I was a girl." Panku explained. "It was totally not fun getting hit on by some old creeper."

"Maybe he was a gay man lookin for love. I mean that would be just like that comic I read about the..." Kairi's mind drifted as her face went red and she pushed her fingers together.

Panku's face blushed in embarrassment over Kairi's odd comment. "That doesn't make it any less disturbing. You're as bad as my sister with the yaoi comics." He said, rubbing his forehead. "You're both weirdos."

"I take that as a compliment." Kairi laughed, closing her eyes as she relaxed in her chair. "Normal is overrated, anyways."

"True. Very true." Panku sighed, turning back around in his chair to face the front of the class. He picked up his pencil again and tapped it against the desk out of boredom.


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2009)

Kagami woke up with a start and got up in a daze. She had drool on the side of her face and walked like a zombie to the front of the class and then out the door. Everyone watched in silence as she did so. A few minutes later she came back, walked up the stair and fell asleep on her desk again.

She got a book thrown at her by the teacher

"Wha-! Ow!" she said rubbing her head

"Pay attention Kagami, these rules will make you into a better shinobi." the sensei shouted

"I wanna throw shuriken!" she said haughtily

"Oh you do, do you? Well name 2 of the rules I just said and you can."

"uh...Be excellent to each other.....and party on dudes!" she said triumphantly

"You fail."

"Dammit."

Thankfully her nap had lasted quite sometime and it was lunchtime. The bell rang and her eyes widened as she remembered all that chilli she had put into the curry. She got up and then noticed Ayame was looking at the mark on her face

'Crap, she'll tell mum if I'm not careful.' she thought and walked down towards her

"Hey Ayame. How's it going? Listen I need you to keep quiet about this mark ok? I just ran into a door. Nothing else. OK?" she said staring at her

"KAGAMI REI!" the teacher screamed. Kagami froze. 

"I didn't do it!" she said instinctivly

"Oh no. You did do it." The teacher said holding up the homework jotter. 

"Yeah I did! But why are you so mad?" Kagami said cocking her head.

"Rule 15 of the way of the shinobi is NOT walk this way, talk this way. Rule 35 is NOT meet a giant fish and screw its brains out. Rule 12 is NOT Spartaaaaaa!"

"Yeah...I thought they seemed odd...." she mumbled. She was going to tear Panku a new orifice.

"Kagami you can't just....what happened to your face?"

"Ran into a door." Kagami said turning away and then having her face turned for closer inspection

"Thats a punch. Is someone bullying you?"

"I. Ran. Into. A. Door." Kagami said angrily through gritted teeth.

"You should report..."

"I. Ran. Into. A. Door." she repeated a little louder.

The teacher sighed. "Fine. Off you go."

Kagami stomped off, now in a bad mood. Unfortunately she had inherited her grandmothers foul temper and that familiar dark energy came out from her. A bunch of kids cleared a path for her as they sensed her murderous intent.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 11, 2009)

Musha finished his homework, giving it to the teacher. He sat back down and looked over at Ayame and trying to remember who her parents were. "Oh yeah, its Dante Hyuga and the Kiya lady." he thought to himself, looking back at Ayame.

"So your dad is Dante Hyuga?" he said, getting her attention. "Think I could ask him for some advice on the Byakugan, or is he not that type?"he asked, both with curiosity and trying to start a conversation.


----------



## Cjones (May 11, 2009)

*"LUNCH TIIIIIIME!"* Yelled Kayo as she speed out her seat to the door. "Oh no you don't" Kioshi said pulling on her collar snatching her back "1. You know your not allowed in the cafeteria for about a week you do remember pork ramen day don't you? And second remember we have ot follow Kagami" Kioshi said reminding her.

"Damn!" She screamed in her mind as Kioshi put her back down on the floor "Your right about the Kagami thing, but totally wrong about the cafeteria it wasn't a week...it's life until further notice" she said whispering the last part under her breath. They both stood back and watched Kagami as she angrily left out of class "Okay let's go" Kayo aid bounding off behind her. Kayo went out the room and jump on the hall ceiling walking upside down _"Now let's see if little Ms. Hyuuga will lead us to who really did this."_


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2009)

Kagami arrived at the lunch hall. Since she was a Hyuuga she was excused from afternoon classes to go train and she was damned if she was going to have dinner at the Hyuuga camp. Megumi was a brilliant leader but a terrible cook. Besides, she wanted to she people eat her modified curry. 

She hoped those five would too. 

She sat at the table, obviously taking the baked potato option insread and looked around. Her heart sank as she realised they weren't coming. She knew that. She knew they went outwith the school grounds to get food and hung around with some gang. They actually went around and picked on folk from regular schools. Kagami became their target because she tried to help someone once. 

She did however get huge amounts of joy from watching others deal with the heat of the curry. She smacked her palm with her fist. She was going to kick some bully ass after lunch.

Another boy ran desperately for the water, tripped and fell into a pile of dirty dishes, while Kagami fell off her seat laughing.


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2009)

“Wake up sleepy head…”  Ayame said shaking Ippongi’s shoulder.  “Your going to miss lunch…”

“LUNCH?!”  Ippongi’s eyes shot open and he jumped up.  “Why didn’t you wake me sooner?”

“You were sleeping so nicely…” she giggled gathering up there stuff, knowing he would forget it.

“Well come on!”  Ippongi then grabbed her arm and practically dragged her to the cafeteria.  “Yes!  Curry!  And, we didn’t miss it!”  he said excitedly to his sister.

“You go ahead and enjoy that.”  Ayame giggled as she grabbed a salad.

“Hell yeah I will!  I will even eat your share!”  He grinned happily as he grabbed two plates.  The twins then moved toward the table Kagami was sitting at.

Ayame glanced at her sister and the mark on her face but remained quiet for the moment.  She could heal the mark but she wasn’t going to remind her.   _“Maybe dad or mum will see it first…” _Ayame thought as she began to eat her salad.

“Wow…”  Ippongi muttered slightly short of breath.  He drank his full carton of milk then wiped the sweat from his forehead.  “They…made…it…really…hot…today…”  he huffed as he took another bite.  “It’s…perfect…”  he then began to eat faster.
_________________________________________

The tall blonde man stared down at Rukia.  His eyes took in every bit of her features.  Zeke loved the spunky and demanding side of her personality.  So different then most of the women he ever knew.  But this tender side, the side she rarely ever let show, though he knew was in there, could make his knees weak.  His heart began to pound with the feelings he had for as he fought to resist the urge to kiss her.  He knew it was in public but he just couldn’t fight it anymore.  Zeke quickly pulled her into his arms and kissed her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2009)

“KIYAKIYAKIYA.” Is the repeating sound of a kunoichi with red triangular cheek marks.  She starts to trip but spins to catch her balance.  She sprints in the hospital, dodging around a few people.  She runs into a room with a known blonde with green eyes, knocking over all her files.  “KIYA!” She exclaims as she spots her.  “I’m not…feeling to well…oof…today…” she says, holding her stomach.

“If you’re going to puke, go into the bathroom.” Kiya says, pointing.

The young Inuzuka nods while running to the bathroom, making it in there just in time.
_________

Inka grins as she sees Koen so happy over the ball of fluff, she prances out of the cozy home, to go help the academy students.
_________

Issanni and Ame listened the entire time after Issanni having to change from the genjutsu.  Then the pair walk out for lunch.

“Wow, un.  Kinda boring today, hm?” Ame says to Issanni.

“How could you say that!” Issanni yells in response.

“Of course you wouldn’t, yeah…” Ame mutters as the pair go get their lunch.

Issanni gets the Curry, while Ame gets a salad.

“Ame!  AME!  You gotta try this!” Issanni says, shaking Ame.

“No, un!  I don’t like anything spicy, yeah.” Ame snaps.

“Go ahead and have your salad then.” Issanni says sourly.
_________

Saku bumps Seiitsu, “Don’t act so grown up, you’re the same nine-year old I am.” She says with a grin, as she giggles.

(OOC: Of course they’re at lunch like everyone else, but they left early)


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2009)

Kagami looks at her brother. "Oh man....the bathroom is gonna stink tonight...." she said rubbing her head.

"Oh hey! You hear about Rukia auntie and Uncle Zeke?! He told me he's making some progress. We might have a cousin!! Oh and get this. Suzaku has a birthmark the shape of the Kyuubi on his right buttcheek. He showed it to me. He thinks he's cursed and that he has special powers....and.." Kagami was in full gossip mode

"Oh! And Ame! I heard that you might have a secret admirer." she grinned. "But if I told you who it was it wouldn't be a secret. Actually I don't know who it is either BUT Someone told me that he heard someone say that someone thinks you're cute! AHHH! It's great!!"

Kagami beamed and was chatting away happily completely unaware the crap she was going to go through later in the day


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 12, 2009)

It was lunch time. She had escaped the hokage's wrath. For now she chose to stay inside of the classroom. It seemed 'safer' in there for some odd reason. Her sharp crystal lays beside her as she gets a vbento out and gets some chopsticks. Her food was the usual today. Nothing special. Her mom(Ashe) had to work for the hokage, and so did her dad. A babysitter came and babysat her toddler sister and brother. She was happy here so what did it matter? She couldn't get a fancy lunch, and she liked it that way. Every morning her mom (adopted) had laid out a bento with her name on it across the top.

It made her smile every time.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The figure still loomed through the Konoha streets. A placid smile was on his face. The cloak he wore was all nice and clean even though he's traveled everywhere. Through the ground the man could sense the dead present. The dead was unable to leave. They only had ashes to salute their grave in that war. He knew that Kenshin had been slain, and his other cousin Sasuke was nowhere to be found. He felt kind of bad for his uncle. His uncle was still alive, but he wondered if he was in good health. As he pulled up his hat he glanced at the sun with a weird look and sighs. His organization had disbanded ten years ago after all. For once in a very long time he felt a bit homesick. Yet he did not really look forward to coming back here. Who knew what anger his uncle will release on him. Though he did deserve it. On the inside. If his organization got back together he would not hesitate.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2009)

Kagami had finished her dinner and her daily gossip column.

"Hey guys! I'm off to Hyuuga class. Man - this is gonna suck. Ying Yang bullcrap. BYEEE!" she said running off and blowing everyone a kiss. She sprinted away leaping high into the air as she did so. She loved jumping, she got that from her Dad, who's ariel prowess was second to none. She tried a few jumpkicks and spinning moves as she did so.

"Wheee!"

She suddenly stopped, seeing a big gang of kids. "Crap....how'd they know about my super secret shortcut?" It was a dense tree filled park which hid everything. The older kids came and did things that would get them grounded or worse. Kagami thought about back tracking but then grimaced.

"Screw it! I wanna go this way, I'm gonna go this way friend!" she said stomping forward. She knew this was a mistake. Just don't look at them, keep your distance, ignore their taunts and they'll leave you alone.

She walked a little quickly past them. They looked at her as she passed. Don't look back just keep going. She wanted to look back. Her head turned to steal a glance just in time to see a foot hit her face. Once again she tumbled to the ground. 10 of them! All 10 of them had come round her.

"Aw! Look at the little fuckhead. Did that hurt? Think you're untouchable cos of your grandma huh?"

She never thought that, but they were clearly jealous of her. Her bruised ribs got another kicking. Kagami cought the leg and bit hard into it

"Fucking bitch!" the teenager shouted and knelt down bringing his whole body weight onto the side of her head. She curled up, like she was told to, covering her head as best she could. She was kicked several times, then picked up and punched her repeatedly in the face, taunting her as they did so. She didn't cry out once, instead aggravating them further by spitting blood at them and trying to strike back. 

She felt a tooth go and her vision going blurry. 'Holy crap....are...are they going to kill me.' Kagami thought, such was the intensity of the beating. This wasn't bullying, this was pure and utter hatred. They grabbed her hair and threw her against a tree. Three ribs cracked and for the first time Kagami cried out in pain. She couldn't even see anymore, her eyes were so swollen. Somehow her left wrist got broken.

Finally the beating slowed. with a few more kicks to the stomach as they left. She lay on the ground for a good 10 minutes before trying to move. She really couldn't see. She was terrified and for the first time since she was a baby she burst into tears and sobbed horribly.

_______________

"It's not like her to be so late." Vergil said to Megumi. "I want to look for her."

"You really are quite protective over her aren't you?" Megumi smiled. "Ok."

Megumi transformed into Vergil and ran out the Hyuuga camp. He activated his byakugan at the forest where Kagami usually went through. It wasn't too long until he saw her. His eyes widened at the horrendous sight of his battered niece

"Kagami!" he rushed over his byakugan searching for whoever did this. They were out of range whoever they were.

"Uncle?" she sobbed weakly, the tears stinging her heavily swollen face. "Uncle?"

"Yes, it's me. I'm taking you to the hospital. You have very bad injuries."

"No! Mum is.." she protested. 

"No arguments!" Vergil shouted. Kagami nodded weakly

Vergil bounded off through the forest and went as quickly as he could to the hospital.

"KIYA!" he bellowed. She turned to see her daughter in his arms.

"H..hey mom...I...fell?" Kagami tried to joke but her voice was so weak no one heard it.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

Kioshi and Kayo watched on as Vergil picked Kagami off and rushed her off to the hospital. A furious look could be seen on Kayo's face as she repeatedly punched the tree in front of her "Damn! I missed her getting beat up again. Arrrgh" Kayo screamed out as she started pouting. Kioshi stared at the seen and just sighed "To think...we came late. You know Kayo this is your fault."

Kayo stared at Kioshi in disbelief "My fault! How could it be my fault! It's both our faults you know." Kioshi  ruffled her hair and began to walk toward the hospital with Kayo in his tracks maybe visiting her would make her feel better "Who was it that needed 20 servings of ramen before we continued following her?" Kioshi questioned with a slight smirk on his face. Kayo stared down at the ground, but from the side of her eyes glared at Kioshi, but he was right. Kayo sighed and just kept walking "Well...let's visit her and then next time we can help her."
__________________________________________________________________________

Minori finished up with the patient and observed him some before leaving the room. She walked down the hall in the hospital and watched as all the nurses meekly said hi to her and stayed out of her way. Though Minori didn't see it people around the staff thought of her to be rather scary. It was her break and she thought she'd swing by to tell her not to call on her for the next 20 or so minutes only to be met with a rather sad sight. In the hall was Kiya and whom she knew as her husband, but never known his name, but by the way they came in that girl in his arms must be they daughter _"I'll wait for now."_


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2009)

“What a damn mess…” Kiya said rubbing her head as she looked down at the pile of files on the floor.  “I wonder what her problem is…”  she mumbled as she began picking the knocked over pile up and glanced at the bathroom door a few times.  It was one of these times she saw Vergil standing with Kagami in his arms.  

The files in Kiya’s hands tumbled to the floor as she stood.  “What…I mean…how…”  Kiya rushed toward her.  “Vergil what happened?  And, don’t try and feed me the same line of bullshit she tries…” her hands immediately reached out to Kagami.  “Never mind…set her on the bed…” she ordered still worried about her.

After Vergil set her down Kiya went to work.  “I want to know what the hell happened…” concern was written all over her face and in her eyes as her hands moved over her daughter, healing the wounds she had suffered.  “There your fine now…so what hap-” she cut herself off and looked at Vergil her eyes narrowing for a moment before softening again.  “No…even you wouldn’t have done this…Sorry for even thinking it…” Kiya uttered those words as she looked down at the girl waiting.
__________________________________

“Loud mouth…”  Ippongi said with a laugh and a mouth full of food.  “Damn…I really didn’t want to go to Hyuuga class today…”

“Then don’t.  It’s obvious that you need genjutsu training.  I know Rin-sensei has been expecting you show up.  Thanks to mom…”  Ayame shrugs.

“Yeah…yeah…hey were are those two going…I bet after Kagami Rei.  Not on my watch!”  Ippongi cries leaving his tray and bounding after them.

“Of course I will pick up the mess…like usual…”  Ayame says with a chuckle.

Ippongi gives a wave as Ayame cleans up and heads to class.  “This will be much more interesting!”  he pulls his wooden sword from his back and begins to follow them.  Though for a few he was distracted and didn’t witness Vergil with his sister and bounds in front of *Kayo* and *Kioshi*.  “You better leave her alone!  I mean it!”  he says whipping his sword between the pair.  “Or you will have to face me!”

((cjones-let her go for the time being.  ))


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2009)

Vergil looked down at Kagami's brutalised body and blankly said

"No. Not how I would do it." He of course would never do it but he decided to comment on the method as opposed to the motivation. Kagami had stopped crying. She ws indeed a strong girl. Like her auntie. Both of them.

"I don't know what happened. I came too late. My deepest apologies." he said looked like he was going to stroke Kagami's hair, then his hand pulled back. "She's in good hands. I have things to do."

He started to walk away. He held his sword and thought that he might do to them what they did to her. Maybe worse.

It was then that Dante walked into the hospital with some flowers. He was going to surprise Kiya before he head out for a mission.

"Oh...hey Vergil....what are you doing here? Removing that stick up your ass?"

"There is no stick in my ass." he said coldly not getting the joke.

"No I mean....no seriously what are you doing here." Dante asked. Vergil moved to one side so he could see.

"Wh..tell me that isn't who I think it is." He knew it was. He could recognise Kagami even when she henged. He ran over. Obviously this was a beating. One of the attackers had worn a ring with a square ornament on it. There were bloody punched squares on her cheeks

"Vergil if you don't tell who the hell did this I swear to god..."

"I'm actually just off to investi..."

"Don't..." Kagami said weakly. "I'll do it...all of them...." she said as she fell unconscious.

"Kagami!...is she ok?" Dante asked Kiya stroking her hair gently.

___________________________________

Shock, pleasure and then rage. Those were the feelings that Rukia felt as Zeke's lips met hers. She almost melted but then caught sight of sales assistant in her shop about to turn around and spot them.

"Fucking hell you shithead!!" she said with his lips still on hers. She pushed him away but his arms were still wrapped around her causing both to fall on the ground. They were now in an even more compromising position.

"Gah! You fucking ass mother-bitch-arse-fucker!" she screamed and punched him square in the face, getting up and dusting herself off.

"These chocolates are apology chocolates! Apology accepted!" she said shouting at him still completely flustered. She spun suddenly and took a step forward straight into a tree.

"Ah you fucker!" she said kicking the tree and then limping off towards her office.


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2009)

(@Kuno: Kay )

_?You better leave her alone! I mean it!? he says whipping his sword between the pair. ?Or you will have to face me!?_


Kayo narrowed her eyes at the boy infront of her. "What? I'll whip your--" she didn't finished the sentence as Kioshi put his hand in front of her mouth. "Kayo that's her brother...he's just doing his job let me talk to him" he said under his breath whispering to her. Kayo hesitatingly gave her approval and moved out of the way. Kioshi slowly walked toward Ippongi so he wouldn't get to alarmed "We're not here to hurt your sister don't do anything stupid" Kioshi said hoping to try and correct this misunderstanding _"If I have to fight him I'll just use my smarts don't wanna actually hurt him."_
________________________________________________________________

After all the drama at the academy Daisuke decided to visit Minori at the hospital "Her lunch break is about the same time as theirs so I'll go and see how she's doing." Daisuke walked around for a good 20 minutes flirting with different woman on the way and helping out the occasional old person when he finally reached the hospital. Inside he could tell there was som drama, but paid no mind to it and walked beside Minori who had happend to be in the hall.

_"I'm going to annoy her" _Daisuke thought to himself and quietly walked up behind her to breath down her neck. He got closer and closer almost inches away from his neck when he felt himself lifting off his feet _"What?"_ he thought confused. Minori had quickly got behind him and tossed him into one of the empty rooms BAM. Minori gave a blank stare at the room before going in to see Daisuke on the floor "I've told you about that."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 13, 2009)

Kanji was on all fours as he walked through the hospital, sniffing the ground. "Sora went this way..." He said as he continued to sniff the scent trail that Sora left behind. "In the... bathroom? What is that smell? It smells like... vomit." Kanji mumbled, knocking on the bathroom door. "Sora-ai? Are you okay in there?" He asked, raising himself to his feet. _Was she.... drinking? This early?_ Kanji wondered, trying to think of a logical explanation for her vomiting.

------------------------------

Panku walked slowly to lunch, his hands in his pockets. With a sigh, he walked into the lunch area, looking around. Hardly anyone he knew by name, and the ones that he did, Panku did not know them personally. "Eenie, Meenie, Miney, Mo. Where now shall I sit alone?" Panku asked himself, taking a seat at an empty table. "This'll do." He sighed, taking out his bento box.

Kairi ran over, taking a seat next to Panku, hovering over him. "Something smells good! What do ya got there, Panku-kun?" She asked, sniffing the box, opening it and hovering over all the food, starting to drool.

Panku's eyes widened as Kairi's drool hit the food. "Ew. Take it... Please. I'm not hungry for my sister's half-assed cooking." He said, resting his head on his hands, relaxing a bit.

"Ah! Really? Thanks!" Kairi exclaimed as she started chowing down of the food. With her mouth full, she started talking again. "You know, Panku-kun..." She said, a bit of food flying out of her mouth. "I bet that if you ate more, you would be much more awake." Kairi suggested.

"Not hungry." Panku repeated, his eyes closing a bit.


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2009)

Sitting on the bed *Kiya* turned tear filled eyes toward Dante.  “She will be fine…” she muttered holding Kagami’s hand.  “I sure would like to know who did this and why…” Kiya said with a sigh wiping away a stray tear.  “Vergil didn’t say much of anything.  Damn it Dante, why would anyone do this to her?” she looked at her husband trying to understand then looked back down at her.  “I am glad you’re here…but why?” she asked just realizing that he shouldn’t be.
_________________________________________________

*Ippongi* looked at the boy in front of him skeptically for a moment then rolled his eyes as he put away the sword.  “Oh I got it.  Your one of her stalkers.  I mean hell…everyone wants my sister.  Don’t know why…” he said shivering slightly.  “I mean she is ugly…she smells…but she is my sister so I guess I can kind of understand.  Whatever…you will just get yourself killed.  Better get back to class…” he grumbled then bounded back toward the academy.
________________________________________________

“Going to the genjutsu class too?”  *Ayame* said falling into step next to *Mashiro*.

“Oh…hey…” he said a bit startled from his thoughts.  “Yeah guess I am…” 

“Don’t worry…she is nicer then they say.  Gives me personal lessons.  Mom thought it was a good idea.  You know with…the hokage and all…” she gave a giggle as she thought about what had happened.

“Yeah…I can understand that…” he said looking down and blushing slightly.  “Never had that happen before.”

Ayame shrugged.  “Don’t worry…you will get use to it.  Why do you think underwear was on our supply list?”

“I get it know.  Thought it was strange though.  Not anymore…” Mashiro muttered as they walked into class.

“Glad you came…” *Rin* said with a smile turning from the window.

“Wouldn’t miss it!”  Ayame said with a smile to the former Akatsuki member.

Rin returned her smile slightly and gestured toward the seats before heading toward her desk.  Other students coming in behind them.
______________________________________________

A sigh escaped *Zeke* as he laid in the street staring up at the sky.  “It was worth it…” he grinned gingerly touching his now healing jaw.  He put his hands behind his head as he continued to watch the clouds roll by over head.  “It last for a moment.  In public even…” his grin widened and he laid there remember for a few minutes before climbing to his feet.  He began to whistle as he walked away.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2009)

*TAPTAPTAPTAP* “Issanni, what did Kagami mean, hmm?” Ame says, tapping her fingers on the table.

“It means somebody likes you.” Issanni says, matter of factly.

“I know _that_…” Ame mutters as she pokes at her food, going into thought as Issanni finishes devouring her curry.
-----
“C-come in Kanji-kuun…” Sora mutters quietly, washing out her mouth and nose, she opens the bathroom door for him as she rubs her stomach. “I just feel a little unwell. That’s all, nothing to worry about.” she says, giving Kanji a fanged, small grin.
-----
Inka stands outside the academy, “Anbu black op, Samehagata Inka, going to torment academy students, interesting what I get myself into now.” She says to herself, pushing a door open as she walks in.
-----
*“Halt! State your business.”* A woman states to Otaski, *“I don’t think you deserve to be on these streets, Uchiha Otaski.”* she says, a glare in her foggy eyes, her grass cutter blade pointed at him. Her partner standing next to her quietly.


----------



## Cjones (May 14, 2009)

Kioshi's eye twitched at what Kagami's brother said _"Me? Her stalker of all things!"_ Kioshi did some deep breathing and calm himself down it wasn't until Ippongi said something along the lines of "You will just get yourself killed" did Kioshi find some kind of interest in his words. Meanwhile behind him Kayo was having a fit of laughter at what was said"Haha...h..e...thi..nks...y..y..you are her...sta..sta..STAKLER" and she fell on the ground holding her stomach some.

She couldn't help, but laugh because she thought 1. This is Kioshi if he was to stalk someone it would be somone of superb interest and 2. It's Kioshi for gods sake. Kioshi just grabbed he by the collar and jump in the air on the way back to the academy. "Well Kioshi...atleast *he didn't call you a or mistake you for a girl* I think he may have been the first" Kayo said putting her thumb under her chin thinking. A demonic look appeared on Kioshi's face "If he had said that...I'D HAVE KILLED THE BASTARD!" Kioshi said in a deep tone.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 15, 2009)

Otaski had a blank look on his face. "Ah please if you must send body guards with me. It is urgent I speak with Tadakatsu. Forgive me these are my only cloths as well." he seemed to not be carrying anything. She looked familiar to him. "I may know you, but my mind is foggy." he mumbled to himself some then stared at the girl. 

He held his hands out. "Take me into custody if you truly desire. I cannot stop you if you choose to do so, but I do have a question before you take me. If it is possible I would like to speak to Tadakatsu, and also my sister. If Kenshin is still alive as well too." He told the woman. "Oh? That's right isn't it? I still have my weapon." He he then sighs. 

"My business? Is for my clans ears only. I wish to speak these words to no outsider." His death glare seemed to soften. He takes off his Akatsuki cloak to reveal a tight black shirt, and regular pants. He wore some worn sandles and his face and body seemed messy. He seemed to be giving in easily, if his demands were met. The last to go was his weapon which he dropped on the items. "See? I am completely deweaponized. 

Even with him being weaponless he still had unknown powers. Since his murder upon his father, mother, and nearly his newborn sister(ashe) many years ago his true powers were not witnessed. He really hoped these guys did not anger him.  He could get so angry and reckless at times. 

"Anyways. Can my business be done? If the people I asked for will have an audience for me." He said in a surprisingly calm voice. He waits for the woman's response. "I've sent a letter previous to this to Tadakatsu. If he did happen to send a reply back I did not receive it due to traveling." he adds on and then finishes.


----------



## Vergil (May 15, 2009)

"Don't worry hon, we'll sort it out." he said holding Kiyas hand, "Oh yeah!" he said suddenly perking up to the last part of her sentence. "I was heading off for a short mission so figured I'd get you these for no other reason than you're sexy!"

He handed her the flowers he bought to Kiya and leaned over the bed and kissed her.

"....gross..." Kagami mumbled in her unconscious state.

__________________________________

Vergil landed at where he had found Kagami. He would respect her wishes and not confront the kids who did this, but he certainly would be having a few strong words with the parents. He had an idea as to who they were but he needed to be sure.

His byakugan activated he searched for any sort of clues. A few cigarette butts, some imported alcohol from the Sand country. Not too many places you can get the alcohol. He grabbed the bottle and made his way to the slums of Konoha. 

Mio had done wonders here, it was certainly not as bad as the chuunin exams all those years ago. However there were still criminals around, scum. He cut through the streets like Yamato would through a body looking for a certain person. Vergil had a terrible reputation around these parts of being extremely heavy handed against those that did not uphold the law. Most of the residents fleed. The man he was looking for hadn't as his back was turned and felt the hand on his shoulderbefore he could react.

He was spun around and taken, screaming, up a tall buyilding, that had was used as cheap accomodation for these scum. A thousand times more than they deserved. Zane was a fearful man

"No...What are you doing?"

"My niece was attacked. Brutally. I feel like exacting some revenge." Vergil said holding his foot, as he dangled upside down, facing the long drop to the street.

"I didn't do it! I swear!"

"I know. But you know who did. You've been importing alcohol into the city and you sold it to some boys. Who were they!" he showed Zane the bottle

"I don't know what you're talking about! I'm trying to stay clean, getting on the Hokagges program you know...." 

The bottle was smashed across the side of Zanes head and the broken bottle stabbed into Zane's leg

"Ahhhh! Ok....I'll tell you..! Fuck...! I don't know their names but they came from Fallon's place."

"You mean the model citizen of Konoha?" Fallon had done nothing but adopt children and given money to charity. 

"Yeah. He got a bunch of kids. He's up to no good I tell ya! Oh God I'm bleeding....get me to a hospital." Vergil was about to let go of Zane when Megumi stopped him

"Don't." she said sternly

"You're still too soft" he said to her internally. He carreied Zane towards the hospital, dumnping him outside the door before making his way to Fallons place.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 15, 2009)

Otaski had a blank look on his face. "Ah please if you must send body guards with me. It is urgent I speak with Tadakatsu. Forgive me these are my only cloths as well." he seemed to not be carrying anything. She looked familiar to him. "I may know you, but my mind is foggy." he mumbled to himself some then stared at the girl. 

He held his hands out. "Take me into custody if you truly desire. I cannot stop you if you choose to do so, but I do have a question before you take me. If it is possible I would like to speak to Tadakatsu, and also my sister. If Kenshin is still alive as well too." He told the woman. "Oh? That's right isn't it? I still have my weapon." He he then sighs. 

"My business? Is for my clans ears only. I wish to speak these words to no outsider." His death glare seemed to soften. He takes off his Akatsuki cloak to reveal a tight black shirt, and regular pants. He wore some worn sandles and his face and body seemed messy. He seemed to be giving in easily, if his demands were met. The last to go was his weapon which he dropped on the items. "See? I am completely deweaponized. 

Even with him being weaponless he still had unknown powers. Since his murder upon his father, mother, and nearly his newborn sister(ashe) many years ago his true powers were not witnessed. He really hoped these guys did not anger him.  He could get so angry and reckless at times. 

"Anyways. Can my business be done? If the people I asked for will have an audience for me." He said in a surprisingly calm voice. He waits for the woman's response. "I've sent a letter previous to this to Tadakatsu. If he did happen to send a reply back I did not receive it due to traveling." he adds on and then finishes.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 15, 2009)

After Kairi devoured Panku's lunch, they both stood up. Kairi looked at Panku as he put the bento box back into his bag. "So... Panku-kun. What are the three jutsu we need to know for the genin exams?" Kairi asked, having forgotten.

Panku sighed. "Kawarimi, bunshin, and henge." He told her as they started to walk to their next classes. "You know, we only get reminded ten times a day of what they are." Panku pointed out, making Kairi laugh nervously.

"R-Right! I knew that! I was... testing you! So... do you have them down?" Kairi asked. "I mean... I totally do." She lied.

"I think I just need to learn kawarimi and henge. I have plans if I need to do bunshin. I'll do it my way." Panku said. "My family... Well, I guess it's just me now... We- I mean- I have a very odd bloodline technique. It's called Heki Souken." He told her.

"I see... Sounds quite bitchin'. Uh... What does it do?" She asked, watching Panku closely.

"Well, there are three parts to it. I only can do the first part. I can make illusions very easily in the first stage. Watch." Panku said, looking next to him as an illusionary clone made by his Kekkei Genkai appeared next to him. "My bunshin no jutsu, my style. And if you touch it, you'll go right through it _without_ it going poof." He explained.

"Ooh! I like... Very bitchin', indeed!" Kairi laughed as they made it to the genjutsu class. 

"Please stop saying bitchin'." Panku pleaded, walking into the room. He smiled to Rin. "Let's find a se-" He started then someone caught his eye, though he thought he just spaced out at first. "A seat..." Panku finished, shaking his head as he pulled himself together.

Got a crush?" Kairi teased, nudging Panku with her elbow.

"Shut it. At least I could get someone. You'd scare them off." Panku said, blushing.

"I resent that." Kairi glared at Panku as they sat in their seats.
------------------------

Kanji went over to Sora, wrapping an arm around her. "Are you sure that you're okay? You look a little... pale." He told her, his voice full of his protective concern. Kanji brushed a hair out of Sora's face and kissed her forehead. "Did you have anyone check you out here? I saw Minori on the way in. We should... have her check you out. Make sure you're okay." Kanji flashed his smile, complete with several sharp teeth.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2009)

“Don’t think you’re above an Uchiha that stayed with her village her entire life.” The woman spits, looking Otaski up and down, “Only on one condition at this point.” the Uchiha says, sliding her sword into it’s sheath and pulling out some wire, “Your wrists are tied together to prevent hand seals.” the woman states.
-----

“Come on!  We need to move to the next claaaaaasssss!” Issanni yells loudly.

“Shut up Issanni, yeah.” Ame mutters, as they stand to deal with their lunch.

“Do not act like you do not know me.” Issanni states, as the pair walk away, “TO GENJUTSU!” She yells.
-----

Inka walks through the halls, nearly being ran over by a child not even in the academy yet, “What are you doing here…?” she growls at him.

“Well mom…” The child starts.

“Kaimamiru Samehagata, what did we tell you about getting into trouble here.” Inka growls at him as she sees a genin charging after him.

“P-Please just keep me from getting hurt for once…” Kaimamiru whines as Inka steps in front of him.

“Let me get to that annoying brat.” The genin says to Inka.

“Respect your elder shinobi.” Inka growls.

“And why would you protect that kid?” the genin says, looking at Inka.

“The same freakin’ reason you would protect your family.” Inka spits.

“…Wait…you’re telling me…that…he’s your family?” the genin says with a very disgusted look.

“Yes, my son.” Inka says.

“Oh you’ve got to be kidding me…” the genin growls.

“Go back to your squad before I decide to shove those senbon up your ass.” Inka replies, getting fed up with the mouthy genin.

“Erk!  Um…Alright.” The genin says, as he sees the Anbu flexing her hand, serious about doing it too.  The genin takes off at their highest speed.

“Kaimamiru, go back home.” Inka says to the child.

“But-” 

“No buts, go back home.” 

“Okay…” The child mutters, hanging his head and dragging his feet down the hall.

“Oh fine, you can come with me to Genjutsu.” Inka growls as she stands outside the genjutsu door, opening it and nodding at Rin, Kaimamiru clung to her leg.
-----

Sora nods at Kanji, “Okay, we’ll go see Minori then.” She says as the pair begin to walk towards the kunoichi.


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2009)

Blushing slightly Kiya took the flowers and kissed him back.  “Thank you…” she began then chuckled at Kagami.  “Even when she is unconscious…” she mumbled then sighed placing a hand on his cheek.  “Who knew we would have to deal with this with the kids…“ Kiya said softly then chuckled.  “Then again.  Look at who there father is…“  she gave him a kiss then causing Kagami to make a gagging noise which made her chuckle.  “You should go.  Don’t want your mo- I mean the hokage angry.  Hopefully Vergil will have figured something out when you get home.  Just be careful and don’t let this distract you…” Kiya pleaded.
_________________________________________

Nodding to those entering Rin looks around the classroom.  “Have a seat there…”  Rin says to Inka, gesturing to a chair.

“Remember…she is nicer than she seems…”  Ayame whispered to Mashiro. 

“I hope your right.”

“I am don’t worry…”

“Okay…” he says with a sigh as he watches the kunoichi at the front of the class.

“Now today you will learn a bit about dispelling a genjut-” Rin begins then stops as the door is slammed open.

“SORRY RIN-SENSEI!”  Ippongi yells rushing into the class.  “Ididn’tmeanit! Iswear!” he rushes through his sentence before tripping on the boy.  “Oops…sorry about that…” he helps him to his feet and runs to an empty seat.  “Ready!”

“Are you sure?  I can wait if you would like…”  Rin says to him flatly.

“Nope.  I’m fine.  No reason to wait.” Ippongi grins at her.  

Ayame giggles at her brother as she watches.

“I am beginning to think I should have used you for my example instead of Inka-san.”  Rin said glaring at the boy.

“Eh-heh…um…”  Ippongi begins to fidget in his seat.

“Now…as I was saying.  You will learn how to dispel a genjutsu on someone else rather than yourself.  That does seem to be easier for most to learn.” Rin walks forward and only glances at Inka, causing a genjutsu to fall on her.  “First you must be near them and…” Rin continues on explaining how the procedure is done.

Eventually she will ask them pair up.  Casting the genjutsu on one half of them while making the others dispel it.
________________________________

Remaining quiet Irakiri watches as Kumori speaks to the other Uchiha.  “I guess she would know best…but why is he even back here…” she thinks to herself.  She steps forward holding the other end of the wire, keeping her eyes away from his.  “So will you allow it?  Or should we run you out of the village?” she asked him.


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2009)

Inisde a hospital room there were loud screams. The door was wide open and anyone who wasn't scared to peek in could see it was Minori showing her superiority over Daisuke.

"OW!" Yelled Daisuke as he went fly across the room from a single flick. He was pinned against the wall at the mercy of his sensei "Minori-sensei it was just a joke." This time Daisuke figured he had gone in over his head. Minori advanced on her target and quickly got behind him elbowing him to the other side of the wall, but just enough to put a dent into the wall "I tell you time and tme again not to do that and you do it anyway." Daisuke was what he would call half dead and the bad part of it was he knew Minori was made, but what made it scary is that she showed no emotion of it on her face.

Minori picked him up by the collar and made him look at her "Be grateful Daisuke that I don't do you the way Lady Tsunade did to her comarde Master Jiraiya back in the day."
__________________________________________________________________________

Kayo and Kioshi was making their way back to the academy when Kayo had remembered something. "AHH aren't we suppose to train using Kai, clones and what was the other thing" Kayo said scracthing her head. "kawarami also known as the subsition jutsu" Kioshi said showing off his knowledge of the techinque. Kayo facepalmed herself and sighed "I have no skill whatsoever for Kai. I"m going to flunk that one" Kayo said distraught. Kioshi put en arm around her shoulder and smiled down at her "Well atleast I mastered all of mine."

This pissed Kayo off and she gave Kioshi a look that said RUN. Kioshi took off down the street with the academy in his sight and in the back ground he could hear *"Expansion Jutsu: Human boulder!!!! BAROOOOOM."*


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2009)

Dante got up from the bed. 

"Yup! She's a good kid, like all of ours. Well, I was actually off on a mission so I gotta go." 

Dante winked and then left only to return a minute later.

"You got some injured guy at the front of the hospital. Looks like Vergil's work so he probably deserved it. I left him there cos I ain't touchin it. Laters"

_________________

Kagami stirred slightly and opened her eyes to see her mum. "Heya..." she said clutching her head. "Ugh...I feel like shi....I feel bad." Kagami said correcting her potty mouth in front of her mum.

"Well. Guess I better go to Hyuuga class huh?" she smiled still only able to see a little through her swelled up eyes but getting up nevertheless


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2009)

Kiya groaned at Dante’s words, trying not to imagine the condition the man would be in.  She yelled for a nurse.  “Out on the steps…I believe we have a care package.  Bring him in but don’t treat him unless his injuries are life threatening.  Got it?”

“Yes ma’am…” the nurse said with a nod then went out front with a couple of others to retrieve him.

As the nurse walked away Kagami began to stir.  “Oh no you don’t…”  Kiya says placing her hands on the girls shoulders.  “I do believe Hyuuga training has been cancelled today.  Besides I think your Uncle went wandering off…”  she then brushed the hair back off Kagami’s forehead.  “So lay back down and get some rest.  That’s an order from your mother and your doctor.  We are going to talk later.  Got it?”  Kiya stood and looked down at her.  “If you even try to get out of this bed I will make that look like a pat on the face.  So stay there…”  she then walked out of the room and began issuing orders.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 17, 2009)

Kanji heard Minori and Daisuke through the open door and walked in, putting a hand on Minori's shoulder. "Do you mind taking a second away from this to examine Sora-ai? She's not feeling well." He asked her, looking back at Sora.
------------------

Panku glanced at the seats behind him. In the seat directly behind him sat Mashiro, the boy he was talking to earlier. Looking back at Kairi, he realized that she was trying to talk to Panku. "Oh, umm...What were you saying again?" He asked Kairi, who sighed.

"I was saying that I am going to be the greatest medical nin/torture specialist ever." Kairi reminded him. "I mean, it's totally great! I can torture people already since... I can't do the medical jutsus all that well."

"Get a medical teacher then... It can't be that hard to find one." Panku recommended. "Ask for one of the head nurses at the hospital. There's Kiya-sama, Minori-sama..." He started.

"Great idea! I'll ask one of them later!" Kairi exclaimed, giving a thumbs up.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2009)

Minori felt a hand touch her shoulder as she dropped Daisuke to the ground. She turned around to see who the person was and noticed it was Kanji with Sora right behind him.

_"Do you mind taking a second away from this to examine Sora-ai? She's not feeling well."_

"Well I guess I'm going to be working through my break" Minori thinks to herself and goes to clear off some of the wreakage from the punishment she gave Daisuke. Minori then pointed to the bed that was right by a window on the right side of the room "Sora sit there" she said pointing to the bed as she got ready to examing her. "Daisuke make yourself useful and get my chart from across the hall." Daisuke slowly got up and bounded off down the hall Minori put a thermometer in her mouth to check her temperature. She knew her temperature wasn't her problem, but it was standered procedure.

A few minutes later Daisuke came back handing her the chart "Here you go Minori-sensei." Minori took the chart from him and began to write "Now what's the problem?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 18, 2009)

Otaski smiles and holds out his hands as the wire starts to wrap around his wrists. "Ah of course. And you do have a point" he chuckles uneasily as if intimidated by her. "Just dont tie them too tig- Ow" he groans some. "You did that on purpose" he mumbles irritably. "Now if your done shall we go?" he asks. He had hoped this crazy woman was done badgering him. "Oh? Is it possible you can keep my stuff safe too? I'd hate to lose it after all this time" he gives a gentle smile and then nods. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kaana had fallen asleep, but it would soon be time for class to start again. Well she thought anyways. As usual she wakes up as her crystal glows and her eyes opens immediately. Ka-Boom. She had heard a strange sound, and a weird tremor seemed to cause her crystal to have some sort of wave through it. "They are already starting?" she said with a smile and giggles. Her class mates were a bit crazy, but they were amusing. The classroom seemed to be empty for the most part. She brings her crystal in front of her and looks into it smiling. Her crystal might need to be downsized when she becomes a full shinobi though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 20, 2009)

Inka’s eyes shiver as the genjutsu falls onto her, complete darkness falling, the seconds dragging on like hours, all senses frozen in time.  Her body tenses as she hears a crack in her left ear, she turns her head to that side slowly, then another crack in her right, she turns her head again.  Her arms get raised, her head limp, she’s pinned.

Ame and Issanni watch and listen intently, when they are told to pair up, Saku runs over, choosing Issanni, while Ame walks over and nods at *Seiitsu*, “Would you like to be partners, un?” she asks her.
-----

Sora sits down, “Well…I was fine when I woke up, then while I was making some breakfast for the little beasts and I…well, I was nauseous, and I couldn’t fight it at all.” she says, scratching the back of her neck as she looks from Minori, to Daisuke, then finally to Kanji.

-----

*“Irakiri.” *The Uchiha states to her partner, nodding at Otaski’s supplies, holding him by his shirt, she begins to drag him to the Uchiha compound.


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2009)

Kayo and Kioshi arrive back at the academy eariler than they thought. "Alright" Kioshi says "We need to find a teacher and have them help us go over our training." Kayo sighs and begins walking through the halls "There's just one problem" Kayo says.

"What?" Kioshi ask curious to what the problem is.

"Where are we going to find a teacher to help us?" Kioshi knew Kayo was telling the truth there weren't many around. He thought for a moment and got an idea "How about I ask Daisuke-sensei?" Kayo stared at him and shurgged "I guess he's better than nothing."
__________________________________________________________________________

Daisuke listened as Sora told her problem and then akwardly stared at them. He began to smile some "OOOH! I know what's wrong hehe" he said laughing a little. Minori just looked at Daisuke and tapped him on the head "You'll make her think it's something serious" she said and turned her attention back to Sora "Your pregnant" Minori just blurted out while writing down on her pad.

(short today D


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 20, 2009)

Seiitsu glowered at Saku, resenting her twin for running off without her. Sighing, Seiitsu turned to *Ame,* and nodded reluctantly. _I suppose I can't expect for Saku-chan and me to always be together,_ she admitted silently. "Sure, Ame-chan," Seiitsu said. "I'm the more...physical, type. But I'll try not to handicap you." 

Seiitsu nervously flicked a stand of her oddly colored hair over her shoulder, an action taken when she was nervous; there was no other outward sign, so she must have it under control.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 20, 2009)

He grins at her but she suddenly starts to drag him. "Noo Don't stretch it! It's my only one!" He said with a pout, but with no apparent hostility. He eventually lets himself get dragged. He gives in and just looks around as people stare. Some gasp, and others laugh. "Gee thanks" he grumbles some irritably but soon looks around. "This town is rebuilt isn't it? Upon the old Konoha. It looks like it's in a different place, but anyone who's walked the path of death could just sense their presences" he said mostly to himself. They were nearly there he imagined. (yea.finals, busy lol. 2 more! and then i am done!)


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 20, 2009)

Kanji heard the word pregnant and got a dumbfounded look. "It's... mine, right?" he asked, looking at his loved one. Kanji had very little knowledge of babies and put his ear to Sora's belly. "It's not kicking me. Is that normal?" Kanji asked Minori, moving from Sora's belly and gave her a gentle kiss.

_Me and Sora.... Babies. We will have a family all our own..._ He thought, looking into Sora's eyes.


----------



## Caedus (May 21, 2009)

"Uchiha Otaski...well aint that something. I'm surprised ANBU didnt scramble to his ass as soon as he came within 10 feet of the village" One of the Jounin slowly mumbled. The group of Konha shinobi watched from the distance.
Jin narrowed his eyes...one of the two Uchiha who were part of the Akatsuki finally made an apperance. The Namikaze narrowed his eyes...thinking about to the final battle with Akatsuki, It was good to see Rin return back to the village but the rest of the members were fierce...fighting to the bitter end. Each and every one has currently been listed as K.I.A from what it seems. Jin remembered that battle clearly...the pain he felt...the injuries inflicted him. 

"He really was lost...I always hoped...thought" Jin tried to ignore the thoughts. The battle was responsible for many of Konoha's best shinobi to be killed. Even Uchiha Tadakatsu was close to death but ever since that battle...he had been physically weak...with each day coming closer to his demise. 

"Damn Genin, always running around...I really have no idea's what's going on. I've been gone for days, weeks and I return to only find confusion. Well...I guess I only got myself to blame" Another shinobi said, expressing his feeligs. A slight chuckle came from the group though as they watched the "great" Uchiha Otaski being dragged away.


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2009)

"It's... mine, right?" Kanji asked Minori.

Minori bluntly replied "It could be or it couldn't be. Depends on who she slept with" Minori said looking at the couple. She filled out the form and gave it to Daisuke "Take this to the main desk they'll know what to do" Minori told Daisuke.

"Alright Minori-sensei I'm on it" he spoke as he began marching out of the room to the main desk. Daisuke meet a cute little nurse who blushed a little when she saw him. He thought of staying and flirting with her, but every possible secenario ended with Minori ending his life. "Minori-sensei told me to give this to you" he said handing the pad to the nurse.

She began to look over it and nodded "Tell her yes I'll free up those days for her." Daisuke nodded and began to stroll his way back.

"It's not kicking me. Is that normal?" Kanji asked Minori. "Yes it's normal she hasn't been pregnant that long." Daisuke came in a few moments later whispering to her what the nurse said "Good" she said and turned her attention back to Sora and Kanji. "You come back to see me every three months so I can see how your baby is doing. Any questions?"


----------

